# Sticky  Cigar deals, discounts, promo codes, etc!



## eyesack

In this thread: Promos. And not hourly Joe's Jambalaya or CigarMonster deals either. I think this will give us noobs on the rise a good chance to get our feet wet, without paying an arm or leg to do so. I've been seeing a lot of threads with promo-code links lately, and wanted to compile them for easy reference. Please add more guys!

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sa986 - 8 Cigars + Humi = 15.00
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-PT2 - 5 pack and Herf-A-Dor with Lighter = 35.00
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sa985- 8 Premium cigars = 10.00
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sa961 - 3 Tabak Especials for 5 bucks. You have to call them for this to work. I told them I found an ad in a "gentleman's magazine" so that I could avoid any further questioning about the promo.

CAO The Sopranos Edition Boss + 5-Pack Offer - Cigars International - 2 CAO "Sopranos Edition" Cigars and a 5 pack (LOOK AT THE MSRP ON SOME OF THESE AND IMAGINE THE SAVINGS!) = 30.00

And who can forget: Free Shipping Link for CI!
I only know these for CI. And most of them came to me in the past hour or so.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sa986


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks to Yzingerr:
Cigars International - 3 premiums for 5 bucks. And they'll match your order as donation to our troops!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...m/256558-10-carlos-torano-cigars-15-00-a.html - 10 Carlos Toranos and a cutter ~ 20 bucks.
Thanks to Cory on this one!
Anyone care to chime in with promos from any other vendors??


----------



## 6clicks

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thankya, thankya very much.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey, don't thank me, thank YOU! I blame you guys for giving me this horrible, horrible hobby! No, but really, rock on fellahs!

Here's a little secret I wanted to share with you guys but SHHHHH don't tell everyone or else they might drop these deals!!!
https://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=itemDetails&ItemCode=CDHH

20 Cohibas 6x50 toros for 129.99! That's 50 dollars cheaper than leading competitor prices! Also check out the other "Cask"-aged deals on JR. These are some pretty awesome deals on some sweet looking smokes guys.

BTW: Why did this thread get moved to Retail/For Profit forum? I'm not connected with any vendor except that Ive bought from them.


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The "Free Shipping" banner still comes up, but when checking out it still adds shipping costs (Yes, sounds weird but I was about to buy from CI after a JAM).

CORRECTION - found on another thread

FREEPM9A worked...FREEPM9C did not


----------



## Vegasgz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This should help you go further down the slope...

cigar.com 3 ACID cigars for $5 cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=625

:smoke2:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

+1 for u!


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tdkimer said:


> The "Free Shipping" banner still comes up, but when checking out it still adds shipping costs (Yes, sounds weird but I was about to buy from CI after a JAM).
> 
> CORRECTION - found on another thread
> 
> FREEPM9A worked...FREEPM9C did not


Hey how did you get the free shipping to work?


----------



## kingback56

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone know the promo code for this one? 
Cigars International - 3 premiums for 5 bucks. And they'll match your order as donation to our troops! 
I called and they said you need to put a promo code at the end of the link to get it for 5 bucks


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



kingback56 said:


> Anyone know the promo code for this one?
> Cigars International - 3 premiums for 5 bucks. And they'll match your order as donation to our troops!
> I called and they said you need to put a promo code at the end of the link to get it for 5 bucks


Not sure the promo still exists. Here's the link but even though it says $5 at the top the price is $14.95...

Cigars International


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm sure that if you called them and told them about this they would do it for 5 bucks still, depending on who you get on the phone. I got their Tabak Especial 3-for-5 bucks a while back after the deal was 'over', but since they still had it in the computer system, they let me get it.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com - Search

20% ALL oliva singles & boxes. Just made a little purchase of some v's... There sold out but hey for as cheap as they are I'll wait.


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey Patrick,

/freepm9a

*This should do the trick.*
*I don't have enough posts to put up a link, add the forward slash freepm9a after the CI url*


----------



## ericb13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here's one that should be on this thread...

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Cigar Sampler Offer. ...just enter the name of one of the magazines at the bottom of the page.


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI free shipping changed again

cigarsinternational(dot)com/freepm9b


----------



## kingback56

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thank you, the free shipping helped out a lot. 
what I did is clicked on the link for 8 premium cigars for $10, signed in and added it to my cart - then closed the window and used the free shipping address and both free shipping and $10 cigars were in my cart. Can't beat 8 decent cigars for $10


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ericb13 said:


> Here's one that should be on this thread...
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Cigar Sampler Offer. ...just enter the name of one of the magazines at the bottom of the page.


Posted that one up a few weeks ago; it just takes a while to get them. But for the price, you can't complain!!


----------



## kingback56

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anybody have any more promos? I wish I had some to share, can't beat the promo deals. Had a couple friends jump on them also.


----------



## Jumes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Posted that one up a few weeks ago; it just takes a while to get them. But for the price, you can't complain!!


I know that according to other posters these were taking a long time to ship, but I ordered mine around two weeks ago and they just arrived. For $7.95 I think I will be happy.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I too just got mine in 2 days ago! That was pretty darn quick for 8 bucks worth of 4 RyJ smokes! Awesome deal whoever posted that! I can't wait to fire these bad boys up! Seems they've got a gentle box-press to them? at least some of them?


----------



## Stench

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Isaac, I think the "box press" is just from the packaging. I've had several of these from my local B&M what weren't mashed a little like these. For the price, I'm not complaining!

This is the cigar that pushed me over the edge!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Haha I thought so, as they were more mmmm... eliptically-pressed? haha!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> I too just got mine in 2 days ago! That was pretty darn quick for 8 bucks worth of 4 RyJ smokes! Awesome deal whoever posted that! I can't wait to fire these bad boys up! Seems they've got a gentle box-press to them? at least some of them?


I'm impressed. Everything I've read says expect to wait 8-12 weeks.


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

yea mine took 4-6 weeks i cant quite remember. but just got the other day and look great


----------



## ericb13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure if this is a promo, but this is pretty cool. Not sure how good a deal it is, although at $2 each with the free short robustos, I think it's pretty good.

JRCigars.com: SAINT LUIS REY RESERVA ESPECIAL - MOLD BOX WITH 10 TORO CIGARS, From Honduras, 6.00 x 50, $29.95 (MSRP $72.95)

Eric


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow, Eric! That's a good one for people into tobacco memorabilia! I already have a mold though =\ lol.


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ericb13 said:


> Not sure if this is a promo, but this is pretty cool. Not sure how good a deal it is, although at $2 each with the free short robustos, I think it's pretty good.
> 
> JRCigars.com: SAINT LUIS REY RESERVA ESPECIAL - MOLD BOX WITH 10 TORO CIGARS, From Honduras, 6.00 x 50, $29.95 (MSRP $72.95)
> 
> Eric


That's pretty neat.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another thing to keep in mind guys, JR has Casks of 20's for well under MSRPs. I think I probably posted this already, but just wanted to keep that fresh in your minds!
Example: Montecristo Flor Fina - 90 bucks. :jawdrop:

Also, all Montecristos come with a "free" (2.50 shipping fee) 5-er of Afriques.

Keep up the good work, my fellow bargain hunters!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I picked up four boxes of Montecristo Flor Fina, what did you think of them?:tease:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy crap! LOL! I've never had one, I'm still working my way into the Monte line. I am an avid nut about the Afrique's though. I've heard the Flor Finas are really good, and I think you'll like them since I hear they age well.

I think that ScottW had a thread a while ago where he bought a box that he'd smoke one each year his son was born and when his son was grown-up he'd give him one. I think it was him, at least. I just remember a lot of people commenting on how good a smoke that it was!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> Holy crap! LOL! I've never had one, I'm still working my way into the Monte line. I am an avid nut about the Afrique's though. I've heard the Flor Finas are really good, and I think you'll like them since I hear they age well.
> 
> I think that ScottW had a thread a while ago where he bought a box that he'd smoke one each year his son was born and when his son was grown-up he'd give him one. I think it was him, at least. I just remember a lot of people commenting on how good a smoke that it was!


I haven't had the smoke so I don't know the quality of it. It seems like you're enjoying some Sumatran wrapper though!

If/when you try one, I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.

Careful when you consider ScottW's purchase for his son's celebratory cigar. He actually purchased a box of Partagas Mille Fleurs rolled in Cuba.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/256670-smoke-my-son.html


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



JCK said:


> I haven't had the smoke so I don't know the quality of it. It seems like you're enjoying some Sumatran wrapper though!
> 
> If/when you try one, I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.
> 
> Careful when you consider ScottW's purchase for his son's celebratory cigar. He actually purchased a box of Partagas Mille Fleurs rolled in Cuba.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/256670-smoke-my-son.html


Whoops, I was just kidding then...:dunno: lol All the Flor/Fleur's out there I get confused! Sorry Dave, and thanks Jack for catching that!!

A little info on the cigar, it's rolled in Honduras out of a Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper, Honduran binder, Honduran, Nicaraguan, and Peruvian fillers. Sounds yummy! Post up a review of one!

Sorry again for the mix-up, and thanks again for the correction!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

No worries.. :] It just struck me as odd that Scott would buy a box of non-cubans to celebrate his son's birth when I had an idea of where his tendencies in cigars are. I had to investigate. :]


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

K guys here's a few more: Check out Thompson Cigar's outlet/final markdown section. I found these:
Exile Perfecto - 70 bucks
That's the price JR had them at a few months ago for their Pre-S-Chip promo, and I know there are a few Exile fans out there.


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



JCK said:


> No worries.. :] It just struck me as odd that Scott would buy a box of non-cubans to celebrate his son's birth when I had an idea of where his tendencies in cigars are. I had to investigate. :]


You are a smart fella indeed. Good work. :biggrin:


----------



## Arge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mike's Cigars have the following promo good till midnight Tuesday, October 27 or while supplies last

Pina Colada Sampler:

2 of each $33.95

Cohiba Robusto 5x50
R y J Reserva Real Robusto 5 x 52
Perdomo Anniv Champagne Robusto 5x54
CAO Brazilia Gol 5x56
Carlos Toraño Exodus Robusto 5x52

mikescigars.com/SearchCategory.aspx/search_type/offer/offerid/874


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ran across this on craigslist today. looks like a pretty good deal if you're looking for a desktop humi. Not sure what condition or which cigars he's throwing except for the Buena Fortunas I could recognize. Those could be Monte White Churchills on the bottom row of the top shelf.

Considered picking this up myself because of the price, but I don't really need another humidor.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/1409318641.html


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

another humidor deal. 2 humidors for $50

2 100 ct. CubanCrafters Humidor (2)


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

One can never have enough humidors... I'd jump on those, specially the Monte one. Except I don't need another excuse to be blowing through money on stocking them! =P


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hah, at least with Monte one.. you've got a head start


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

wow thats some great deals on the humi on clist. Wish more people around me sold humi on clist.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



JCK said:


> Hah, at least with Monte one.. you've got a head start


Haha true that! What are those, the Peruvians I see?


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes those would be the Peruvian naturals. Been a few years since I had one. If I remember correctly those cigars had a good bit of spice attached to them.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

just noticed these are some great prices on these cigars delivered for those that wanted to try.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...258528-alec-bradley-tempus-dpg-cc-dpg-vc.html


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hmmm interesting! I may have to nab one if I see one. I've been a big fan of Montecristo recently. A little on the higher-priced side for me, but well worth it.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

O word, if I had room for those I'd snatch em up. Bump for a good deal!


----------



## ericb13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This looks like one of those blind grab bag thingys:

Mike's Bakers Dozen Grab Bag 13 Cigars

Anyone have any experience with this deal?

Eric


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Probably won't be very good cigars... But less than a dollar each! Nice price.


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does anyone know if there's a code for free shipping on cigar.com? I looked all around the forum and searched on google and cant find one.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bakoux said:


> Does anyone know if there's a code for free shipping on cigar.com? I looked all around the forum and searched on google and cant find one.


As far as I know there's no free shipping code. The only thing you can do is order two of the daily deals and get free shipping on your entire order, or buy a box of there house brands.


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Alright thanks man.


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found this on another forum...nice opportunity to pick up a variety sampler of vitolas not commonly available in my B&M.

10-LANCERO SPECIAL


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good find, bro +1


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.montecristoradio.com/

3 Monte's for $9.95


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow awesome deal!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gjcab09 said:


> Montecristo Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> 3 Monte's for $9.95


Thanks for sharing this. That's a great deal.


----------



## Jumes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks, had to jump on it.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy crap, I wish I could bump your RG again! LOL!


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure why, but if you click this: http://www.cigarsintl.com/sa960, then this: First-Class Humidor Combo - Cigars International, the 8 cigar sampler plus humidor at CI drops to $10 + $5 shipping. That's the usual price for just the cigar sampler without the humidor.

:ss


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got the first class sampler with the humi... Still haven't been able to get it stabilized... No idea why, but I been thinkin about just breakin it up for the cedar to put in my cooler.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bakoux said:


> I got the first class sampler with the humi... Still haven't been able to get it stabilized... No idea why, but I been thinkin about just breakin it up for the cedar to put in my cooler.


What are you using for humidification?


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

silica crystals and the round humidifier that came with it. Been a month almost, and still unstable. My cooler is perfect though.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bravo.

Mods: Is there any chance for a sticky please, so that future B/SotL can find (and add) deals easily?


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have neither the room nor the budget, but thought it was a pretty good price.

Gran Habano 3 Siglos from CI


----------



## HGFlex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has a perdomo sampler on it's daily cigar deal today... buy 2 and ships free.

I've never seen a sampler on their daily cigar deal before, so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> I have neither the room nor the budget, but thought it was a pretty good price.
> 
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos from CI


Would anyone like to do a split with me on these? That's a great price!!


----------



## ericb13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Super Premium 10 Ct. Cigar Promotion: Factory Direct Cigars


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Angry Elf Lonsdale Bndl of 20 $38.95 for the fans of the candela wrappers.
And FREE SHIPPING!!!! 
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

These aren't my cup of tea, but someone may like them.


----------



## Pugsley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cheaphumidors.com is doing a promo on cigar caddies this week. Buy one get one of the same size free, no limit to how many. Just write CADDY DEAL in the special comments section at checkout. I'd go for it if I didn't already have three of them.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bump for free shipping link


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gjcab09 said:


> Montecristo Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> 3 Monte's for $9.95


Just recieved mine yesterday...they're all Montecristo Classics, one each, of a robusto, toro, and pyramid vitolas included. About 3 weeks turnaround, not too shabby!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is a deal you can't pass up on. Those of you wanting to get a tower of power this your chance at free shipping. Yup that's right today only they have free shipping on everything small or big. And with a purchase of $100 or more get three cigars, cutter, and a lighter free.

Home - PremiumHumidors


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

WTG, nice find Smitty!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Poor Boy "Sampler" - CasaFelipeMiami

Felipe Gregorio Poor Boy 15-stick sampler PLUS FREE HUMIDOR! I'd jump on this if I needed a new humi.

Also! Enter code TWINTYOFF for 20% off cigar purchases of over 50 bucks.


----------



## Nitrosportman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigar.com free shipping

www.cigar.com/frshp09


----------



## Jenady

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow! I just found this thread and my credit card is smoking. Thanks fellas.


----------



## mistabman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

6 Oliva Cain for $25.00

1 - Cain Habano Robusto (5.75" x 50) 
1 - Cain Maduro Robusto (5.75" x 50) 
1 - Cain Habano Torpedo (6" x 54) 
1 - Cain Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54) 
1 - Cain Habano Double Toro (6" x 60) 
1 - Cain Maduro Double Toro (6" x 60)

use the freepm9d code for free shipping


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mistabman said:


> Cigars International
> 
> 6 Oliva Cain for $25.00
> 
> 1 - Cain Habano Robusto (5.75" x 50)
> 1 - Cain Maduro Robusto (5.75" x 50)
> 1 - Cain Habano Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - Cain Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - Cain Habano Double Toro (6" x 60)
> 1 - Cain Maduro Double Toro (6" x 60)
> 
> use the freepm9d code for free shipping


This is a great deal! They are $35 on Cigar.com... 
_SOLD_


914


----------



## mistabman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp
www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp
www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp
www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_d.asp
www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp

These deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mistabman said:


> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_d.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp
> 
> These deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


Why oh why must you taunt me with great deals. I'm trying not to spend any money.


----------



## jerseyjay

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mistabman said:


> These deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


Jon,
Thanks for direct links. Where did you find those links on the main page ?


----------



## kingback56

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

PERFECT GIFT SAMPLER - $14.95 and free shipping

4 Belmondo Vintage cigars, 4 La Paloma Vintage Reserve Connecticut cigars, and 4 Chavon cigars

PERFECT GIFT SAMPLER


----------



## mistabman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jerseyjay said:


> Jon,
> Thanks for direct links. Where did you find those links on the main page ?


They're not on the main page. If you're on the email list, they usually send you a link to one of those 5 deals each week and call it a spotlight. Well, sooner or later I noticed that it was always the same url, or very close to the same, so I started playing around with the url until I found out what worked. Same thing for the free shipping code. I don't know who they give it out to, but it's not me. I just happen to have enough patience to figure it out (usually with some help from my fellow BOTLs here at Puff).

In short, internet Matlockery my friend. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigStun

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn this thread...the credit card is being used today


----------



## Pitbull

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mistabman said:


> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_d.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp
> 
> these deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


oh no just when i thought i could control myself i had to find this!! Very awesome!! Rg bump for this man for sure!! I guess i will have to join the burning credit card club


----------



## Jazzmunkee

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just picked up the CAO Sopranos 4 cigar sampler off of the Monster site for $35 with shipping. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

V Nice Kev! (still wondering about tomorrow this snow is ridiculous lol)


----------



## Jazzmunkee

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Seriously. I just got done shoveling (and enjoying a frozen 5 Vegas A) and you can't even tell that I did anything. O well. Screw it. No more shoveling til it stops.


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just saw this posted on another site. Not sure how good the deals are but here you go.

All Nub Cigars 30% off at cigarplace.biz
Nub cigars are awesomely tasty cigars and smoke a long time despite their size. All sizes and flavors on sale. Images say 15% but if you add a box to your cart and enter the promo code "nub", it actually takes 30% off. Shipping is additional - not cheap but about right - priority mail came in at $10 for 2 boxes of cigars for me.

Vendor got great reviews online.

http://www.cigarplace.biz/index.c...w ord.y=0

Promo code: Nub

Alec Bradley Tempus 15% Off!
Apply Promo Code: tempus

Benchmade 15% Off:
Promo Code: bench

La Aurora 10% Off
Promo Code: aurora
1495 and Barrell Aged

Cubao 10% Off
Promo Code: cubao

601 10% Off
Promo Code: 601
Green Habano Oscuro, Red Habano, Black Connecticut

Ashton VSG 10% Off:
Promo Code: vsg

Nub Connecticut, Nub Cameroon, Nub Habano, Nub Maduro - 30% off
promo code: nub

Oliva Connecticut Reserve, Oliva Serie O, Oliva Serie O Maduro, Oliva Serie G, Oliva Serie G Maduro - 30% off
promo code: oliva

Oliva Master Blend 3 -25% off
promo code: master

Perdomo Patriarch, Habano Corojo, Habano Maduro, Lot 23, Lot 23 Maduro, Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniv. Champagne, Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniv. Maduro, Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniv. Criollo 10% Off
Apply promo code: perdomo

Rocky Patel Old World Reserve, Decade, Summer Collection, Autumn Collection, Spring Collection, 1990, 1992, 1999, Fusion, Fusion Maduro, Rennaisance, Sungrown, Edge Lite, Edge Corojo, Edge Maduro, ITC 10th Anniv 10%
Promo Code: rocky


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has A 20ct Humidor for $15. Buy the humidor get 8 sticks free with it! 
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sax12

The First Class Humidor Combo includes:
1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor
Plus the following for free:
1 - Padilla Achilles
1 - Nica Libre
1 - Oliva Serie 'G'
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
1 - Graycliff G2
Limited time offer. One per customer please.
note: from time to time a substitution may occur due to availability

Nice catch for a Noob wanting to try a few and needing a humidor. I got one similar to this a few months ago and they didn't swap out any sticks.


----------



## Jenady

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the heads-up Scott. I just grabbed a box of Nub 460's.


----------



## Arge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Year End Inventory Clearance

Cigar sales - Cigar.com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sticks and humidor combos:

8 sticks and a 20ct humi:
http://www.cigarsintl.com/sa999
http://www.cigarsintl.com/sa962


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

30 Gurkha cigar sampler $70 shipped @ CI
is a great way to try their (numerous) different blends. Sampler of 30 cigars is $69.95 with free shipping. You can add the cigars to your cart and then click the free shipping link or click the free shipping link and then the cigars. Works either way.

Cigars [cigarsinternational.com]

Free shipping [cigarsinternational.com]


----------



## Nitrosportman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ci current FS link

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d

can we get a sticky yet?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tuesday BUMP!!
They are all brand new deals starting today til midnight monday.



mistabman said:


> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_d.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp
> 
> These deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I used this link (from another thread) for free shipping...

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Then this link (listed above) for 20 Padilla 1932 sampler..

Cigars International

Total = $59.99 shipped

Very good deal on these. Regular price at CI is $85. Even on CBid these samplers go for $58-$64 plus shipping when you can get them.

Thanks for the links guys!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor has free shipping til Friday, it includes humidors!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Add famous on your myspace and you can keep track of their new "weekly deal for fans".

Famous Smoke Shop | Facebook

This weeks deal:

Acid Subculture Satori Natural | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## woodted

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9 
Box of 20 only $99.95 (30% savings!)

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New deals today from CI using these links..

Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

Nothing particularly interesting to me but maybe you will like them.


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the handy links, Warren. Nothing this week tripped my trigger either, but hope springs eternal. :bowdown:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rocky Patel Vintage 90 Robusto 10pk $29.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=SP-VKA5550-M-10&stext=rocky patel robusto

Rocky Patel I Press box of 20 $69.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-I9B&stext=rocky patel robusto

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Feast 20pk $39.99 & for $1 more & you get another 5er
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-ISASST3&ci=1

And remember use cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d for free shipping


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Warren said:


> New deals today from CI using these links..
> 
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International


Tuesday BUMPAGE!


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya today on CI:

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal

..so addictive. :thumb:


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joes jam is the damn devil


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just saw this at Cigar dot com,

Cigar.com 3 for 5 (2010) - Cigar.com

Pretty good deal for 3 sticks!

Sorry I forgot the bumb for sticky as well!


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Jam finally got me today.

Picked up a 6 cigar sampler of the CAO Sopranos that was done 2 minutes after it was posted.


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JoeCigar has 10 DPG Blue Generosos (toro) for $39.99 w free shipping today. They do this about once a month but its a solid pick up if you like Pepin stuff. Typically these go for about $4.50 - $4.75 ea plus shipping on CBid and the next best price I could find from a reputable dealer is $5 ea. plus shipping.


----------



## jaydub13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a buy one get one free deal right now on boxes of JdN Clasicos, with free shipping!

www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_event.asp


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

a little please, where do you apply shipping code at ci site??:hmm:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

that should say a litte help please. sorry!!


----------



## Pitbull

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



cigar loco said:


> that should say a litte help please. sorry!!


Try This

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

gratis pitbull


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya today! ...I wish they didn't do this on Mondays. :doh:

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Camacho Triple Mad Robusto 5er on cigarmonster for $19.99 (no free shipping) unless you buy something else that qualify's for free shipping. I'd wait until 11 for the mash up.


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ignorance for me, Mr Smitty. I check the monster a lot. What is the mash up?


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Yorzinlax said:


> Ignorance for me, Mr Smitty. I check the monster a lot. What is the mash up?


*Back by popular demand: CigarMonster Mash-Up.*

CigarMonster nearly tore the hinges off his cage when we removed Monster Mash-Up from his site. Let there be no confusion: it was out of sheer, unmitigated fear that we put it back up.

From 11PM-midnight Eastern, CigarMonster.com features a redux of all the day's deals. *Popular deals are likely to sell out* long before the Mash-Up begins. A word of advice: check the site regularly, and use Monster Mash-Up as a contingency plan only.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mistabman said:


> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_d.asp
> www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_e.asp
> 
> These deals change every monday at midnight. With free shipping, there can be some good deals found. It's like having another 5 weekly deals! They usually send one out in an email on tuesday or so, but then never usually tell you about the other 4. They're not always awesome cigars, but they're worth checking.


Bumping this weeks goodies...


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cain test flight 6 cigars-29.99 for the next 20 minutes!

Cigarmonster.com


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

check out fugipub cigar news. lots of great info and specials!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blue Robusto 10pks currently on sale at CI for $39.99 each through 2/1


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deal if you like Rocky patel

10 Rocky Patel Cigars for $25 w/ Free Shipping
In order to get free shipping first follow this link cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d [cigarsinternational.com]

Then follow this link to get your great Rocky Patel cigar deal!
http://www.cigarsinternational.co..._Deals.asp

CI savings know no bounds....enjoy 10 perfect premiums from Rocky Patel at a delightful 66% off discount:

Can I be frank for a moment? Nobody can touch our prices on Rocky Patel. To prove it we put together this 10-cigar 'Perfect Ten' Sampler equipped with an insane two-fitty per stick price. Olde World Reserve, Edge, Vintage, Sun Grown.... a stunning selection with a $72.65 retail value, yours for just $25.

The Rocky Patel 'Perfect Ten' Sampler features the meat and potatoes of Rocky's celebrated portfolio. This impressive collection showcases the 93-rated Vintage Series, 92-rated Olde World Reserve, 90-rated Sun Grown, 90-rated Edge, and the mild-bodied sensation otherwise known as Rocky Patel Connecticut. 10 delicious cigars you know, you love, and you want a price like this. Well, we've delivered: these 10 cigars are yours for just $2.50 apiece.

The Rocky Patel 'Perfect Ten' Sampler includes:
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto (5.5" x 50)


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Magicseven said:


> Great deal if you like Rocky patel
> 
> 10 Rocky Patel Cigars for $25 w/ Free Shipping
> In order to get free shipping first follow this link cigarsinternational.com/freepm9d [cigarsinternational.com]
> 
> Then follow this link to get your great Rocky Patel cigar deal!
> http://www.cigarsinternational.co..._Deals.asp
> 
> CI savings know no bounds....enjoy 10 perfect premiums from Rocky Patel at a delightful 66% off discount:
> 
> Can I be frank for a moment? Nobody can touch our prices on Rocky Patel. To prove it we put together this 10-cigar 'Perfect Ten' Sampler equipped with an insane two-fitty per stick price. Olde World Reserve, Edge, Vintage, Sun Grown.... a stunning selection with a $72.65 retail value, yours for just $25.
> 
> The Rocky Patel 'Perfect Ten' Sampler features the meat and potatoes of Rocky's celebrated portfolio. This impressive collection showcases the 93-rated Vintage Series, 92-rated Olde World Reserve, 90-rated Sun Grown, 90-rated Edge, and the mild-bodied sensation otherwise known as Rocky Patel Connecticut. 10 delicious cigars you know, you love, and you want a price like this. Well, we've delivered: these 10 cigars are yours for just $2.50 apiece.
> 
> The Rocky Patel 'Perfect Ten' Sampler includes:
> 1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro (6" x 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro (6" x 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto (5.5" x 50)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto (5.5" x 50)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto (5.5" x 50)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto (5.5" x 50)


Is this what you're talking about? B/c its $35 not $25???

Rocky Patel Perfect 10 Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Is this what you're talking about? B/c its $35 not $25???
> 
> Rocky Patel Perfect 10 Sampler - Cigars International


Opp's yep! I could when i verified i could have sworn it said 25.00


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Magicseven said:


> Opp's yep! I could when i verified i could have sworn it said 25.00


I was hoping it was some hidden promo for $25.00 lol now my days been ruined thanks a lot. :tongue1: lol


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got an email promo from CheapHumidors.com today.

*Buy one Cigar Caddy, get a second Cigar Caddy of the same size FREE!*

Normally we'd limit this to one per customer, but we're feeling squirrelly so you can get as many BOGO Caddies as your heart desires.

The 30 count Cigar Caddy is the only size excluded from this offer and *no *coupons will be accepted. You *MUST*write "Caddy Deal" in the special comments section at check out so we know to toss in the free one.

The free Cigar Caddy* won't show up in your cart*, but if you include "Caddy Deal" in the comments section we'll know to include it!

Offer expires Sunday, January 31st, at midnight EST.


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SWEET!!!!!!! Cigarmonster.com has the Tatuaje Black square ashtray on sale the next 9 hours (or until sold out) for $29.98 with free shipping!!!!!!!! Just ordered mine since these are hard to find.
http://www.cigarmonster.com/humidors-accessories.cfm


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found this on another site.

Cigar Deals - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Short Robusto Box of 23 $103, Ashton VSG Tre Mystique Box of 24 $151, illusion 88 Box of 25 $126, Defiance Lonsdale Box of 20 $86 plus SH
I know that Egars has been mentioned in here before for having some good deals on cigars, and I thought I'd share a couple more. These prices are all well below any other that I've found. I've ordered from this site before and have never had any problems with service, though I have heard a report or two about orders falling through the cracks. IIRC, in those cases a simple phone call got the problem taken care of.

Ashton VSG [egars.com]

Defiance by Xikar [egars.com] Little-known cigar, but very good medium-full smoke, especially considering the price.

illusione [egars.com]

My Father Le Bijou 1922 [egars.com]

I'm sure there are other bargains, but I've looked through much of the stock and these are some of the best. Enjoy!


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the tip on egars. I just got a box of Illusione MJ12s for $114. That's at least $40 cheaper than any reputable site that has them in stock.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Educated Cigar - Cigar Samplers

this site has some nice high end samplers !!!


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarmonster Mashup has the La Flor Dominicana Mysterio Oscuro's for $49.99. Had to pull the trigger.


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Te-Amo Cigar Sampler FREE! NO S&H + More cigar deals
TeAmo World Series Selection cigar trial offer.

Gran Corto 62 x 4" 
Churchill 54 x 7" 
Toro 54 x 6" 
Robusto 54 x 5"

I can't tell from the way it's worded whether if you get 1 cigar or all 4.


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Warren said:


> Thanks for the tip on egars. I just got a box of Illusione MJ12s for $114. That's at least $40 cheaper than any reputable site that has them in stock.


Of course that means you have to send me five for a finders fee Warren! LOL

No problem it's all about sharing the love.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Magicseven said:


> Te-Amo Cigar Sampler FREE! NO S&H + More cigar deals
> TeAmo World Series Selection cigar trial offer.
> 
> Gran Corto 62 x 4"
> Churchill 54 x 7"
> Toro 54 x 6"
> Robusto 54 x 5"
> 
> I can't tell from the way it's worded whether if you get 1 cigar or all 4.


I couldn't tell either. I would assume it is four by the way they listed the sizes. But you know what they say about assuming.
Any ways thanks for posting this.:beerchug:


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I couldn't tell either. I would assume it is four by the way they listed the sizes. But you know what they say about assuming.
> Any ways thanks for posting this.:beerchug:


I'm signed up! I was confused about the wording too. Somewhere in the process it said "Free Cigar" so I think it may just be 1. Either way, the best cigar is a free cigar!


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Magicseven said:


> Te-Amo Cigar Sampler FREE! NO S&H + More cigar deals
> TeAmo World Series Selection cigar trial offer.
> 
> Gran Corto 62 x 4"
> Churchill 54 x 7"
> Toro 54 x 6"
> Robusto 54 x 5"
> 
> I can't tell from the way it's worded whether if you get 1 cigar or all 4.


+1 or 2 or 3, whenever this post lands. Just got signed up as well. Thanks, Scott!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just signed up for it. However, on the left side of the website, this image is posted.

It looks like one Cuba blend. It is a tasty blend :whoo:, but I doubt a sampler is coming. 

Ironically, that red cigar makes me wonder a bit.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Magicseven said:


> Te-Amo Cigar Sampler FREE! NO S&H + More cigar deals
> TeAmo World Series Selection cigar trial offer.
> 
> Gran Corto 62 x 4"
> Churchill 54 x 7"
> Toro 54 x 6"
> Robusto 54 x 5"
> 
> I can't tell from the way it's worded whether if you get 1 cigar or all 4.


this link shows offer ends 12/31/09

*$1 shipping all day 2/1/10 cigarplace*
Discount Premium Cigars Online


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know egars.com got a bad rap in a thread here last year. I just wanted to say that I ordered from them on Saturday (based on a tip in this thread) and today received the FedEx tracking number.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It's impulse purchase day, ..I mean, Joe's Jambalaya today :mrgreen: *

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal
*


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Tuesday BUMP!!!*

Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

When I checked them this morning the previous week's deals were still up but they should cahnge to new deals soon.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuente Hemingway Classic 5 Pack on Cigarmonster for $29.98....... no free shipping though.
Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!
May grab them at the Mash-up if i can get another deal with free shipping.


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> *Tuesday BUMP!!!*
> 
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> 
> When I checked them this morning the previous week's deals were still up but they should cahnge to new deals soon.


CI didn't even try this week. Not one of those worth buying IMO.


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you're looking for a crazy tabletop lighter, Cigarmonster has the Alec Bradley tabletop lighter/burner thing for $29.99. Price is good till midnight.

Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good deal on Joe today if you like the 601s.

601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro Tronco 10 for $39.99

The best in stock price I can find is about $6 ea. shipped by the box.


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor has 4 pack of ANejo, various sizes for 39.99 with free shipping.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dinoa2 said:


> Tampa Humidor has 4 pack of ANejo, various sizes for 39.99 with free shipping.


heres the link:Fuente Anejo Sampler - Tampa Humidor


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

travel humi., anybody seen or have one of these if so what is your opinion?
Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New CI Weekly deal:

The CI All-Star Flight Sampler includes 12 cigars:
4 - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - El Mejor Emerald Robusto (5.5" x 50)
4 - Graycliff 1666 Robusto (5.25" x 50)

12 scrumptious handmades for $25

Cigars International

*Quote:*
Dadgum! I had a ton of those CAO Sopranos and you cleared them out in less than a day. As a replacement offer to continue the bedlam, I'm offering up a splendid deal on 12 boutique cigars for right around $2 a pop. The 12-cigar CI All-Star Flight Sampler, all yours for only $25.

The CI All-Star Flight Sampler showcases one dozen lovely handmades from three top-notch boutique brands. Each is teeming with deep, enjoyable flavors and satisfying aromas thanks to expertly blended, aged tobaccos and superior, hand-selected wrappers. They're proven studs in the sales department, daily - hence the 'All-Star' moniker - and fan favorites among the CI Nation, so I'm serving them up at a steep 74% off discount. While they last.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya on a Monday again...

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International
> Cigars International


New deals from CI today. The last one is a good one for those of you who like the CAO Brazilia Gols.


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

40% boxes of acid 5's at cigar.com, incredible deal if youre into the infused cigars.


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Those Brazilia's are going to have me stewing well into the weekend! :smoke:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a weekly Gran Habano 20ct cigar sampler for $39.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specials-weekly

*The Gran Habano Mega-Sampler includes 20 cigars:*
5 - Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto (5" x 52)
5 - Gran Habano #1 Connecticut (5" x 50)
5 - Gran Habano #3 Habano (5" x 50)
5 - Gran Habano #5 Corojo (5" x 50)

20 dee-lish handmades from Gran Habano with a steep, 65% discount. $39.99 but worth so much more.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro 12 cigars only $28.95 with _free shipping _*TODAY ONLY!!*

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> Joe's Jambalaya on a Monday again...
> 
> Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


They're running it again today (Friday). That's twice in one week. Are they warming us up to a daily Jambalaya?


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has CAO Sopranos Associates, 10 cigars for $42.50!!! Here's your chance to score if you missed the sampler last time!

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FiveStar said:


> CI has CAO Sopranos Associates, 10 cigars for $42.50!!! Here's your chance to score if you missed the sampler last time!
> 
> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


Also available on Joe Cigar Daily Deal

And you get a free hat.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI One Day Deal:
Cigars International

"Calle Ocho Sumatra Blowout, 20 cigars, as low as $22.50

Just before SCHIP taxes hit last spring, I took in a big load of top-notch Nicaraguan handmades from the Oliva factory at a ridonkulous price. These babies are tasty, bringing an impressive array of smooth Nicaraguan flavors. This week I'm giving you a choice of three select sizes between two blends, for as low as $1.13 apiece.

Just over a buck for a quality long-filler handmade? Indeed, enjoy Calle Ocho bundles of 20 starting at just $22.50.

Calle Ocho is quality all around. Quality materials, well-made, ample flavor....and this week a hella juicy cut-rate price tag. The Sumatra employs a dark Ecuadorian wrapper to promote creamy layers of nutty, rich flavors with slightly sweet undertones. The Maduro is a sumatra leaf culled from the top priming that's been fermented to perfection, delivering smoke that coats the palate with rich, peppery nuances and an appealing toasty element. Both are chock full o' Nicaraguan long-fillers resulting in a soothing, medium-bodied core of earth and tobacco flavors. I've got three sizes to choose from - and my prices are out of this world.

20 smooth-burning handmades for peanuts. Enjoy this golden nugget from the Oliva factory.

*Corona Sumatra* (5" x 42) 
20 Cigars 
MSRP: $80.00 
CI 1-Day Deal: $22.50 
Qty Available: 884

*Rothschild Sumatra* (4" x 46) 
20 Cigars 
MSRP: $80.00 
CI 1-Day Deal: $24.50 
Qty Available: 627

*Robusto Maduro* (5" x 50) 
20 Cigars 
MSRP: $90.00 
CI 1-Day Deal: $27.50 
Qty Available: 1163


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sumatra wrapper, Oliva, any chance these are rebadged Flor De Olivas?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dread said:


> Sumatra wrapper, Oliva, any chance these are rebadged Flor De Olivas?


I was kinda thinking the same thing. Im thinking they are a "higher end" (price wise) FdO...... For $20 roughly, not a bad try....... AND they are in bundles........... that even more makes me think what you are.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Tuesday BUMP!!!*
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

When I checked them this morning the previous week's deals were still up(but expired); they should change to new deals soon.


----------



## reflex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They are running a special at Cheaper cigars.com on Brick House cigars all below MSRP.
Brick House


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Freepm9d isnt working for me anymore, anybody have the new CI free shipping code?


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Brett,

It just got changed not too long ago, here's the thread:

CI Free

I had to change all my bookmarks too!


----------



## camaro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dread said:


> Freepm9d isnt working for me anymore, anybody have the new CI free shipping code?


Here you go. freepmx1


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

HOLTS has La Aurora 1945 Robusto 12pk for $36.95 with Free Shipping good til noon wednesday

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Save 65% off MSRP!
Entire Order Ships Free!

Includes 12 cigars:
La Aurora 1495 Robusto - 5 x 50 
MSRP: $105.60 
*1-Day Price: $36.95*


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya today  Fortunately I didn't feel like getting any work done...

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

Nice sticks this week!


----------



## OSV

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> Nice sticks this week!


ughhh worst time ever to be broke..


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a promo but I didn't want to start a new thread just for this.

If you're a fan of the RP Edge Sumatra (discontinued) Emerson Cigars has a few boxes, & 5 packs in stock.

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra - Rocky Patel Edge Toro (Sumatra) Bundle 25, Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo (Sumatra) Box 100, Rocky Patel Edge Toro (Sumatra) Box 100, Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo (Sumatra) Box 20, Rocky Patel Edge Toro (Sumatra) 5 Pack


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Woohoo Jambalaya 
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## dajones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

One for the *wineador wannabees*!

REFURB Haier HVTS18DABB 18-Bottle Dual-Zone Wine Cooler - FREE UPS GROUND SHIPPING - $114









Dyscern - DEAL OF THE DAY!

Full specs: http://www.haieramerica.com/en/product/HVTS18DABB

MFR Sugg. Retail: $239


----------



## cheese

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm about to order a new humidor and some other items from tampa humidor. Anybody know any useful codes?


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



cheese said:


> I'm about to order a new humidor and some other items from tampa humidor. Anybody know any useful codes?


Which humi did you decide on?


----------



## cheese

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> Which humi did you decide on?


The Salerno with my last name engraved in the glass top and add the cigar oasis XL for $80. I'm also ordering some scissors for $8.95 and I added a digital hygrometer w/calibration kit for another $17. The hygro is for a friend who has an analog one.

I have to call them and see if I the oasis includes the AC adapter and ribbon, if not, I want that too. I'm also hoping they can email me what my name will look like in the font I want. My last name begins with a Z which sometimes looks like an L depending on the font.


----------



## Jenady

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Luis Martinez is offering a sampler of eight of their premium Silver Selection cigars in a travel humi for $23.75. They guarantee that you will like the cigars or you get you money back and keep the humi. There is also a coupon for another $5 off. I just ordered these. When I put in the code, 10110, they took $6 off.

Here is where to check it out, Luis Martinez Cigar Company


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Jenady said:


> Luis Martinez is offering a sampler of eight of their premium Silver Selection cigars in a travel humi for $23.75. They guarantee that you will like the cigars or you get you money back and keep the humi. There is also a coupon for another $5 off. I just ordered these. When I put in the code, 10110, they took $6 off.
> 
> Here is where to check it out, Luis Martinez Cigar Company


How are they?


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 pack madness SALE!

5-PACK MADNESS SALE


----------



## Jenady

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> How are they?


These are the same sticks that were offered free several weeks ago. As I recall pretty much everyone said good things about them. It has been a while since I had one so I do not recall the details but I like them.

It is hard to go wrong for less than $3 a stick and they are offering a money back guarantee. Either way you score a nice little travel humidor.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It's Jambalaya Friday! 
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Haier HVTS06BSS 6-bottle Wine Cellar $49.99 free shipping
And you may be able to find 10% off coupon online.

Haier HVTS06BSS 6-bottle Wine Cellar - Stainless Steel : HVTS06BSS - Buy.com

More Detailed info here:
HVTS06BSS - 6-Bottle Capacity Wine Cellar With Touch Screen Light

Other then the deal on the cooler, I got their weekly deals e-mail today, and they have some pretty sick deals with free shipping to boot. Find a Best Buy on Weekly Deals & Sale Items - Buy.com


----------



## reflex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For you Cain fans
Cain Flight Sampler 12 Cigars Starting bid: $39.99

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 858792


----------



## cheese

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a promo, but if you like these:

Maxx Alec Bradley Vice (box press) for $4.75 each at cigarfox; this is about half the price I see them for elsewhere.

I ordered 5 and they threw in a free cigar (nice list to choose from). I chose a DPG Cuban Classic figurado. Heckuva cigar for free.

Shipping was $4.99.

This is my first order with them so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*WEEKEN BLITZ* @ Cigar.com

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Bundles of 20 Indian Tabac Classics are $39.95 :
Indian Tabac Classic Arrow Bundle of 20 (5"x50)
Indian Tabac Classic Teepee Bundle of 20 (6"x52) (Sold out already)
Indian Tabac Classic Chief Bundle of 20 (7.5"x52)


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you like Pepin products this is a great deal.

First go here for free shipping..

cigarsinternational.com/freepmx1

Then go here for the deal..

cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp

If you get the add-on it works out to $2.40 per stick for 25 quality Pepin made sticks. Not a junker in the bunch. Even with the 5 Vegas Miami and CI Legends these are easily worth twice the money. Most of these go for $4 - $4.50 even on Joe/CBid.

The deal is good through Monday but I bet it sells out between now and then.

Edit: If you do the $59.99 deal you may also qualify for a free calendar. I don't see a way to add it but it says free with orders of $50 or more. I asked support to include one. We'll see if it comes.


----------



## jadormdrache

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarking.com/pages/ON-SALE?CDpath=0%3E
I know a lot of people like the palio cutter 24.95
it is a site launch sale so they may be having some issues as I was not able to add 1 to my cart.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has a 13 Nicaraguan cigar sampler for $39.95

Best Of Nicaragua Sampler - Cigar.com

Includes:
4 - Perdomo Estate Vintage 1991 Phantom 
1 - Padilla Miami Salomon
1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Maduro Salomon
1 - Man O' War Robusto
1 - Padilla Habano Torpedo
1 - Gurkha's Sherpa Toro
1 - Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill
1 - Rocky Patel Double Maduro Toro
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Original Generosos
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso
A $127.75 value









Best Of Nicaragua Sampler - Cigar.com


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has First-Class Figurado Flight Sampler, 12 cigars only $29.99

First-Class Figurado Flight Sampler

The First-Class Figurado Flight Sampler includes 12 cigars:

2 - Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52) 
2 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5" x 50) 
2 - Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6" x 54) 
2 - Man O' War Torpedo (6.1" x 54) 
2 - Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo (6" x 54) 
2 - Reposado '96 Habano Salomon (7.1" x 58)
(MSRP: $124)

*Hurry, the clock is ticking...* 









Edit: Sorry forgot the :bump: for sticky!


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

These are updated again (except for the last one).


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mid-week Jambalaya 
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## pointbreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Alantic Cigar will match or beat any cigar deal as long as they have it in stock.Cheers P.B.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Almost forgot about these:

Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International
Cigars International

eh....


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Unholy Cocktails on CI's daily deal, and joecigar.com today....

Description:

Diesel hails from Nicaragua and combines aged Nicaraguan long-leaf ligeros grown from Cuban seeds with a beautiful Pennsylvania Broadleaf wrapper. This combination promotes a unique flavor not found in other full-bodied maduros - it's rich and super-chewy with a spicy-sweetness that's just plain delicious. The long-fillers within issue a bold series of oak and hearty spices, complementing the deep, earthy core quite nicely. The 5"x56 Torpedo shape was created to deliver all this complexity while maintaining perfect balance, giving you a satisfying, full-bodied cigar that remains smooth as velvet and never overwhelms.

10 cigars for$29.99 + free shipping.

If you didn't get to these early on the Jam yesterday, or if you wanna pick some up and don't have room for a box, here's your chance! Mine's in the mail :mrgreen:


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel's are pretty good and so is the deal. I grabbed two, and now need advice on how to avoid the wfe and her machete. Cheers. :fencing:


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Yorzinlax said:


> Diesel's are pretty good and so is the deal. I grabbed two, and now need advice on how to avoid the wfe and her machete. Cheers. :fencing:


I think you are on your own with that one!


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! CI is gonna make me go broke!!!!!!!!

10 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consuls for $34.99 plus free shipping?!?! That makes a box of 20 minus the box 70.00!!!! $3.50 a stick for these is rediculously cheap.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FiveStar said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! CI is gonna make me go broke!!!!!!!!
> 
> 10 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consuls for $34.99 plus free shipping?!?! That makes a box of 20 minus the box 70.00!!!! $3.50 a stick for these is rediculously cheap.


WRONG!!!  :smoke: this is ridiculously cheap:

JOYA DE NICARAGUA

...and you get the box


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> WRONG!!!  :smoke: this is ridiculously cheap:
> 
> JOYA DE NICARAGUA
> 
> ...and you get the box


OK, that's pretty damn cheap. But with shipping for 1 box running 5.95, this is about the same price.

But yea, no box.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FiveStar said:


> OK, that's pretty damn cheap. But with shipping for 1 box running 5.95, this is about the same price.
> 
> But yea, no box.


Check out the price of those Gran perfectos. :smoke:


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> Check out the price of those Gran perfectos. :smoke:


I know! I'm looking at those right now! Man, I haven't checked these guys out very thoroughly. There are some really great deals on Atlantic! I like their "Build a Box" deal.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FiveStar said:


> I know! I'm looking at those right now! Man, I haven't checked these guys out very thoroughly. There are some really great deals on Atlantic! I like their "Build a Box" deal.


Before you pull the trigger on a box, always check the comparison shopper here:

CigarCyclopedia.com: Authoritative Daily Coverage of Cigars, Accessories, Issues and People. - Comparison Shopper


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How about this for JDN

JDN Churchill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Churchill
*Save 44% off MSRP!
Entire Order Ships Free!*

*Boxes of 20:
*

JDN Antano Churchill - 6.875 x 48 
*MSRP: $150.95 *
 *1-Day Price: $84.95*


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LincolnSmokes said:


> How about this for JDN
> 
> JDN Churchill
> 
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Churchill
> *Save 44% off MSRP!
> Entire Order Ships Free!*
> 
> *Boxes of 20:
> *
> 
> JDN Antano Churchill - 6.875 x 48
> *MSRP: $150.95 *
> *1-Day Price: $84.95*


About the same price here with shipping.

Also, the churchill isn't a very popular size. Their 60 gauge offerings are the best sellers.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> About the same price here with shipping.
> 
> Also, the churchill isn't a very popular size. Their 60 gauge offerings are the best sellers.


Sorry, didn't check the price, but I love specials with free shipping on the whole order, always a good excuse to add some more goodies!!!:mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Jambalaya Monday :help:

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## OSV

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

20 augusto reyes for 39$ http://www(.)cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_oneday.asp


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'R' 10 - $34.99
Cigars International

Dominican Estates 20 - $19.99
Cigars International

CI's Dynamite Dozen Sampler 12 - $24.99
Cigars International

Leon Jimenes Maduro
Cigars International

Gurkha Signature Sampler $39.99
Cigars International


----------



## jadormdrache

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigar DOT com(still cant post links)
has El Mejor Espresso up for 7.95 for a 5 pack buy 2 get free shipping so 16$ for 10 cigars.


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarmonster.com

Famous Exclusives - Chapter 1 
1 Alec Bradley Overture Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
1 Aspira Corojo Robusto Natural (4 3/4 x 50)
1 CAO Cx2 Rob Natural (5 x 52)
1 Conuco Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
1 Cruz Real Robusto Sumatra Dark Natural (5 x 50)
1 Famous Honduran 2000 Robusto Maduro (5 x 50)
1 La Floridita Limited Robusto Maduro (5 x 60)
1 Olor Fuerte Robusto Dark Natural (5 x 50)
1 RP American Market Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)
1 Siboney Robusto Natural (5 x 54)

All for 19.98 shipped. Less than 4 hours left though.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN ​ F*R*E*E SHIPPING AT TAMPA HUMIDOR​ DEAL ENDS MONDAY 3/15 @ MIDNIGHT​ ​ F*R*E*E* SHIPPING Ends Monday 3/15 @ Midnight ​ This deal applies to everything - Large or Small.
** Free shipping only applies to orders shipped within the contigous US via ground service. ​ **You must tell us you saw this deal when placing your order - the last page of the checkout system will allow you to place a note - just put "fr ee shipping" or something like that. Don't Forget!!!!​


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalay! Catch it now, and stay up all night spending money you don't have!!!!!!!

CI's daily deal or joecigar.com


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Looks like Tampa Humidors super bowl Anejo sampler is still available lol. $39.99 for 4 Anjeos & FREE SHIPPING! Now thats a freaking deal.*
Fuente Anejo Sampler - Tampa Humidor

*Also cigar.com has a box of 20 5 Vegas Cask Strength II for $59.95*
Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

*Taboo Cigars Newsletter Deals:*

Today's 5pk: expires when sold out or Friday 3/12/10
only $45 for this 5pk:

Padron Family Reserve #45mad OR 1926 40th Torpedo mad
My Father LeBijou Churchill mad OR no.1 Robusto
Diamond Crown Max. no.1
Padilla 1932 Torpedo
Cain F 660

***Limit ONE 5pk per customer***

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We also have the following deals until 3/12/10: While supply last.
We have the following SINGLES /box sales: (no coupons allowed on "call in" deals.) Whiles Supply Last!

Padron Fam Res #45mad bx 10 $21 or x10 for a box.

Padron 1964 Principe mad $6.99 or x25 for a box.

Ashston VSG Sorcerer $8.99

Diamond Crown #4 $7.99
Diamond Crown #5 $6.99
Diamond Crown Maximus #1 $11.99

My Father no.1 Robusto $7.99 or x23 for a box
My Father 1922 Le Bijou Churchill maduro $7.99

Oliva V Belicoso $4.99 or x24 for a box.
Oliva V Lancero $4.99 or x36 for a box.

Cain Mad 660 $5.99 or x24 for a box.

FIRST CALL-FIRST SERVE- QTY LIMITED


----------



## pointbreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FiveStar said:


> Joe's Jambalay! Catch it now, and stay up all night spending money you don't have!!!!!!!
> 
> CI's daily deal or joecigar.com


 I wish CI would deliver to Canada they have some great deals.Cheers P.B.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Do you happen to have a link for this, or is it gone already?



mrsmitty said:


> *Taboo Cigars Newsletter Deals:*
> 
> Today's 5pk: expires when sold out or Friday 3/12/10
> only $45 for this 5pk:
> 
> Padron Family Reserve #45mad OR 1926 40th Torpedo mad
> My Father LeBijou Churchill mad OR no.1 Robusto
> Diamond Crown Max. no.1
> Padilla 1932 Torpedo
> Cain F 660


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Do you happen to have a link for this, or is it gone already?


I think its for call in orders only. There number is 817-427-1777

Taboo Cigars - Best In The Metroplex -


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awesome deal right now on the monster (3/12/10: 10am-11am)

Final Blend Robusto 5er with free shipping for $13

I've been wanting to try these for a while, just ordered a couple packs at that price it can't be beat.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*The Best Of Don Pepin Garcia *
15 Cigars $39.99
Cigars International

*Perdomo Grand Cru*
Starting at #69.50/box
Cigars International

*CI Legends Series by Graycliff*
10 Cigars $24.99
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Series 'A'*
10 Cigars starting at $21.99
Cigars International

Good deals this week IMO


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yet another Joe's Jambalaya today.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just placed my first order with Taboo. Waiting on the arrival of ....

Padron Fam Res #45mad
2 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break. Rated 91 (Top 25 for 2009)
My Father No.1 Robusto. Rated 94 #3 for 2009.
Air Bender Maestro by La Flor. Great new cigar!
2 Taboo Exotic Original maduro. Top seller for Taboo.(1 toro, 1 torpedo)
Taboo HSG Toro. Jalapa Valley Sungrown
2 Taboo Costa Rica Maduro Torpedo

10 cigar sampler special for $49.99

must call to place order.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor Oliva Online Special.

* Buy 3 get 1 free (single cigars)- maximum of 2 deals
* Buy a box of Oliva G,O, or Masterblend - Get 15% off plus get an oliva sampler free.
* Buy 2 boxes of oliva Serie G,O, or Masterblend and get 2 samplers and a hat plus 15% off .
* Buy a box of V- get V sampler plus 15% off
* Buy 2 box of V- get 2 samplers and a oliva hat Plus 15% off .


----------



## OSV

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Devil's weed fans? I love this cigar.. get a box for 20 bucks
Cigars International


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Id like to try them but itd suck to end up with a whole box of dog rockets if I dont enjoy them, its tough to have much faith in a cigar thats getting sold for under $30 for an entire box.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

RP ITC Sale $39.99-69.99

Cigars International

First box purchase ever, and first purchase of the year lol.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Jambalaya today... Could this possibly take the suck out of Monday?

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com Daily Deal

Oliva Serie 'V' 5-Cigar Sampler Pack
*COUNTRY:* NICARAGUAN
*SIZE:* MULTI
*WRAPPER:* HABANO
*BODY:* FULL
5 CIGARS 
43% OFF! MSRP:$40.00

*$22.95*

Cigar.com - 5 pack Daily Deal


----------



## jadormdrache

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

so far on the Jam (using cigar stalker)
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto - 10 Cigars - $29.99 
Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso - 10 Cigars - $27.50 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto - 10 Cigars - $29.99 Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars - $49.99
Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars - $34.99
Gurkha Micro-Batch S-2 Torpedo - 10 Cigars - $29.99
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto - 10 Cigars - $29.99
CI Legends by Camacho - 10 Cigars - $24.99
Verdadero Organic Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars - $27.50
Java by Drew Estate Robusto - 10 Cigars - $37.50
Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Epicure - 10 Cigars - $29.99
Don Lino Africa Tembo - 10 Cigars - $24.99
Gran Habano #1 Connecticut Robusto - 10 Cigars - $19.99


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a Felipe Gregorio Clearance Extravaganza going on up to 82% off!

Felipe Gregorio Clearance Extravaganza - Cigars International

"Felipe Gregorio is going strong, but I happen to be sitting heavy on a random collection of sizes and blends, and I'd like to move them. I know my good looks and charm won't make them go away, so I've slashed prices in a barbaric fashion. Take your pick, it's a veritable breadbasket of offerings at crazy discount prices: the high-end Pelo de Oro, 91-rated Felipe Power and Art of Power series, 92-rated Blue, 90-rated 1957 Series, and so much more. Full boxes marked up to 82% off MSRP....nothing is safe!"


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got a coupon in the mail from Luis Martinez for $5 off a $25 purchase. It expires March 31. I don't know if everyone can use it, but if you want it, pm me. At least 1 person ought to be able to use it.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*5 Vegas Miami 5-Cigar Sampler*
Includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle (4.5" x 60)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Robusto (5.0" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55) 
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6.0" x 48) 
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (6.1" x 52) 
*PLUS*
The Big-Time Boutique 8-Cigar Flight:
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill (7" x 48)
1 - Graycliff G2 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
*$25*
Cigars International

*Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion*
As low as $2.99 a piece

Cigars International

*Profesor Sila Rothschilde*
20 Profesor Silas for only $29.99

Cigars International

*Cubao No. 5*
10-packs are only $39.99

Cigars International

*Tabak Especial Dulce*
10-Packs for only $32.50

Cigars International


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Jam'n today:

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padilla 1932's on C-Bid. I love these, top 5 for sure and maybe top 3.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 871787


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone notice the *************** banner ad with the Puff special?

https://www.***************.com/offers/PUFF/

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto
La Aurora 1495 Robusto
Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo
Perdomo Gran Cru Toro Natural
Nub 460 Cameroon
Medici Lorenzo (By Alec Bradley)

$24.95 and free shipping. Not bad.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ducrider said:


> Anyone notice the *************** banner ad with the Puff special?
> 
> https://www.***************.com/offers/PUFF/
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
> Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto
> La Aurora 1495 Robusto
> Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo
> Perdomo Gran Cru Toro Natural
> Nub 460 Cameroon
> Medici Lorenzo (By Alec Bradley)
> 
> $24.95 and free shipping. Not bad.


That's really cool... I'll have to grab one. 

Good find!


----------



## Qball

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another BesCigarPrices.com deal

Various Sized Cigars-10 Cigars

10 cigars for $19.95 + $5.90 S/H = $25.90

Contains one of each: Cohiba Red Dot Churchill, Montecristo Robusto, Macanudo Duke of Windsor, La Gloria Cubana Churchill Natural, Arturo Fuente Curlyhead Delux, Partagas Black Label Maximo, Romeo Y Julieta Vintage Cabinet de Cincuenta 748, Baccarat Rothchild Natural, Medici Michelangelo, Kensington Rothchilde.

Includes a *************** Double Blade Logo Cigar Cutter.


----------



## jadormdrache

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Smash Pack - Free With Any Diesel Box Purchase - Cigar.com


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*High MSRP 10-Cigar Medley Sampler*

High MSRP 10-Cigar Medley Sampler - Cigars International

The High MSRP 10-Cigar Medley Sampler includes:
1 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (box-press) (5.5" x 55)
1 - CAO The Sopranos Edition Tony Signature (6.5" x 60)
1 - Felipe Pelo de Oro Perfecto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Graycliff Turbo (6" x 60)
1 - Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo (5" x 55)
1 - Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52)

An excellent deal.


----------



## jolyrogger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Don Pepin Great Eight Sampler includes:
2 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
2 - Tatuaje Havana VI Noble (5" x 50)
2 - San Cristobal Clasico (5" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)

$24.99

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specialOffer4


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Mega-Sampler* $44.99
5 - Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Robusto (5.5" x 50)
5 - Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Toro (6.5" x 50)
5 - Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
5 - Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Churchill (7.1" x 48)
Cigars International

*Graycliff 12-Cigar Madness* $32.50
4 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo) (6" x 52)
4 - Graycliff 1666 PGX Toro (6" x 50)
4 - CI Legends Series by Graycliff (5.75" x 54)
Cigars International

*Chateau Real Maduro Gran Templar* $29.99
10 Gran Templar (6.0" x 52)
Cigars International

*Don Pepin Garcia Great Eight* $24.99
2 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
2 - Tatuaje Havana VI Noble (5" x 50)
2 - San Cristobal Clasico (5" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55) 
Cigars International

*Partagas Black Label Clasico* $37.50
10 - Clasico (5.25" x 54)
Cigars International


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you like the Camacho Triple Maduro, Cigarmonster.com has them right now until 11:00 for $22.99 per fiver of robustos. Good deal if you like this smoke...


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Landis, grabbed 2 !! :loco:


----------



## jolyrogger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Package Contents:
1 CAO Brazilia Box-Press Maduro (5 1/2 x 55)
1 CAO Cx2 Rob Natural (5 x 52)
1 CAO Gold Corona Gorda Natural (6 1/2 x 50)
1 CAO Lx2 Toro Natural (6 x 50)
1 Cx2 Logo 3 Cigar Ashtray Brown










$19.98 Free Shipping.. sale ends in 10mins. Will be back up at Later at night it has not sold out yet.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jolyrogger said:


> Package Contents:
> 1 CAO Brazilia Box-Press Maduro (5 1/2 x 55)
> 1 CAO Cx2 Rob Natural (5 x 52)
> 1 CAO Gold Corona Gorda Natural (6 1/2 x 50)
> 1 CAO Lx2 Toro Natural (6 x 50)
> 1 Cx2 Logo 3 Cigar Ashtray Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $19.98 Free Shipping.. sale ends in 10mins. Will be back up at Later at night it has not sold out yet.


EDIT: NVM...Just noticed Famous' watermark.


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> EDIT: NVM...Just noticed Famous' watermark.


Yup it was a monster thang. It'll be right back up at 11pm for the mashup. No worries, it didn't sell out...


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has Ashton VSG Robustos for $179.98 until 2pm est.... if only I could jump on this one....


----------



## alpha8a

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Woah that's a good deal on the Ashton VSGs! They should be back up tonight on the MonsterMash.


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deals on the Monster Mashup right now. Too many to list really. Just go there. Unless you don't want to spend money. Then don't go.

VSG's, Brazilia Gols (17 bucks!), Hemingways, Arganese for $39 a box, and some other great stuff...

cigarmonster.com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The 'Jam is on again!

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Gran Habano 3 Siglos 
20 Robustos for $39.99
20 Churchills for $44.99
And you can add 5 G.A.R. Robustos to the deal for $5 more
As thier weekly special...

Cigars International

I am going to smoke my first 3 Siglos tomorrow and if its as good as I hope, I may end up grabbing a box of Robustos.


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just when I dont have anymore money the monster does it again!!!

AF Short Stories for 99.98 a box.....


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hoagiehoag said:


> Just when I dont have anymore money the monster does it again!!!
> 
> AF Short Stories for 99.98 a box.....


Yeh no joke!!! I just saw them and went to check my bank...... either eat for a week or a box of shorties.......... I don't think eating the shorties would be very tasty......... owell... They had a 5er a few months ago I went to jump on a few and they were sold out in less than 7 minutes! I missed them then too.


----------



## Claes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some awesome ass deals going on at Binny's right now. I didn't want to thread jack (a lot of data) so see link here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/267832-awesome-deal-binnys.html#post2849430


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For all the Tatuaje fans, Showmeyourash AKA HabanaHouse is having a Tat sale till April 9th.

10% off orders of $100
15% off orders between $151-$200
20% off orders over $200
All have free gound shipping in the US

Also, all shipments free during month of April. 1 cigar or 20 ship free


----------



## dajones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Did someone do this? AWESOME deal on Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro -- esp. when you combine w/the free shipping code!

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Belicoso 10-Pack - Cigars International


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found this posted on a deal forum i frequent.

CIGARS- Liga Privada #9 and T52 unbeatable prices
If you wont spend $8 on ONE cigar this is NOT a deal for you. If so, heres the cheapest Liga Privada prices I've ever seen. I placed an order for some OOS Flying Pigs and was told they would ship them when they can. I also got some other #9s and T52s.

#9's
http://www.niceashcigars.com/Bran...BY=1,2,3,4

Boxes start at ~$150

T52's
http://www.niceashcigars.com/Bran...BY=1,2,3,4

Boxes start at ~$165


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Petrus by Felipe Gregorio* Varius sizes $19.99
Cigars International

*La Cuna Habano*Various sizes starting at $29.99
Cigars International

*Cuba Libre Epicure* 10 Cigars for $22.50
Cigars International

*Cohiba vs. Man O' War Ruination* 5 Robustos each (10 total) $49.99
Cigars International

*Blue Ribbon by Drew Estate* 
sold out
Cigars International


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace has some current discount codes available on some good brands/sticks



> Oliva 30% Off:
> Promo code: oliva
> Serie O (Natural & Maduro), Serie G (Natrual & Maduro), Connecticut Reserve & Master Blends
> Not Valid for samplers/assortments
> 
> Nub 30% Off:
> Promo Code: Nub
> Valid for Cameroon, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro
> 
> Cain 25% Off:
> Promo Code: cain
> 
> Oliva Serie V 20% Off:
> Promo Code: v
> Not Valid for samplers/assortments
> 
> Ashton VSG & ESG 10% Off
> Promo Code: vsg
> 
> La Aurora 20% Off
> Promo Code: aurora
> 1495 and Barrell Aged
> 
> Rocky Patel 1990 10% Off
> Apply Promo Code: rocky
> Vintage 1990, Vintage 1992, Vintage 1999, Decade, Old World, Sungrown, Fusion, Renaissance, Edge, Edge Lite, Summer Collections, ITC 10th Anniv.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dr. Nick said:


> Cigarplace has some current discount codes available on some good brands/sticks


They have very little in stock though. Also, they said in their last email that Oliva is going to raise prices.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic has JdN's Antano Dark in stock and on sale. I'll be grabbing a five pack with my next order. 

JOYA DE NICARAGUA


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Become a Facebook fan of ***************.com Welcome to Facebook and they give you a link (www.***************.com/offers/facebook123) {*hint hint*} and you get three house brands for a penny and free shipping. If you add anything else to the order it ships free also!!

Kensington Chateau Connecticut
Kensington Chateau Maduro
Medici Botticelli


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Become a Facebook fan of ***************.com Welcome to Facebook and they give you a link (www.***************.com/offers/facebook123) {*hint hint*} and you get three house brands for a penny and free shipping. If you add anything else to the order it ships free also!!
> 
> Kensington Chateau Connecticut
> Kensington Chateau Maduro
> Medici Botticelli


ATTENTION: Due to the OVERWHELMING response to the facebook sampler special, we were forced to discontinue the deal. For all those who already placed orders, we will ship to you as promised. For those who didn't get to place orders, we would love for you to still be our Facebook fan and take advantage of future deals we put together, only on Facebook. Thanks!

Damn, don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> ATTENTION: Due to the OVERWHELMING response to the facebook sampler special, we were forced to discontinue the deal. For all those who already placed orders, we will ship to you as promised. For those who didn't get to place orders, we would love for you to still be our Facebook fan and take advantage of future deals we put together, only on Facebook. Thanks!
> 
> Damn, don't know how I missed that one.


Yeh, it got shut down either the night I posted it or the next morning....


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Bahia B-Line, boxes of 20, only $21.99*

Cigars International

'B4' Rothschild MSRP: $42.00 
Box of 20 (4.5" x 52) Weekly Special: $21.99 

'B3' Robusto MSRP: $44.00 
Box of 20 (5" x 50) Weekly Special: $21.99 

'B2' Belicoso MSRP: $46.00 
Box of 20 (5" x 52) Weekly Special: $21.99

'B1' Toro MSRP: $48.00 
Box of 20 (6" x 50) Weekly Special: $21.99


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Connecticut*
3 sizes - 40 cigars starting at $69.99
Cigars International

*Alec Bradley Tempus*
20 Quadrum for $99.99
Cigars International

*Gurkha Mild-Bodied Combo Tin*
1 - Gurkha 1887 Robusto (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Centurian Robusto (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Class Regent Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Beauty (6" x 50) 
5 Cigars for $19.99
Cigars International

*Leon Jimenes Café*
Two different sizes 25 or 50 cigars for $29.99
Cigars International

*Nub Habano*
10 - 464 Torpedos for $31.50
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CI's Microfiber Shirts*
$14.99 each
Cigars International

*Gurkha's Castle Hall*
20 Robustos $29.99
20 Torpedos $39.99
Cigars International

*Costa Rican Primeros*
50 cigars in different sizes $29.99 - $34.99
Cigars International

*Augusto Reyes*
Various Blends and sizes from $39.99 to $49.99
Cigars International

*Fonseca Habana Selección*
10 cigars in 4 sizes $19.99 to $24.99
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Puros Indios Viejo on sale.
This is one of my go-to/everyday cigars.

Media Corona 20 for $19.99
Toro Maduro 20 for $29.99
Churchill 20 for $29.99

Don't forget to use the free shipping code first: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Cigars International


----------



## dajones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Phatash.com New Site Launch Special Phatash.com

Phatash.com New Site Launch Special [phatnsl] $9.95

PHATASH.COM NEW SITE LAUNCH SPECIAL INCLUDES:
1 - Tatuaje El Triunfador Limited Edition Lancero
1 - Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo)
1 - Purofino Vida del Fuego Phoenix Torpedo
1 - La Aurora 107 Robusto 
1 - Nestor Miranda Special Selection Robusto 
1 - Cigar Hat 
MSRP - $54.95


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gotham Cigars has the CAO gift set with the Champagne shaped cigars and the others for just $100 till April 30th at 5 PM.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Excelsior*just $1 apiece
20 cigars various sizes $19.99
Cigars International

*Frank's Way Belicoso* 71% savings
25 for $34.99 
Cigars International

*Hoyo Excalibur*
10 Epicure for $32.50
Cigars International

*Gurkha Centurian*
_Plus _20 FREE Gurkha Grand Envoys 
26 Centurians + 20 FREE Gurkha Grand Envoys = $79.95
Cigars International

*Man O' War Mega-Sampler*
4 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
4 - Man O' War Corona (6" x 44)
4 - Man O' War Torpedo (6.1" x 54)
4 - Man O' War Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Man O' War Double Corona (7.5" x 52) 
$59.99
Cigars International

~Nothing much this week that strikes my fancy~


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe Cigar Daily Deal

gran habana corojo #5 robustos
10 for 19.99
joecigar.com


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com - Cigars

5 Vegas Miami M5, Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979, San Cristobal Clasico and Tatuaje Havana VI. A $68.20 value
2 of each for 24.95 found in Don Pepin sampler


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo, 20 cigars only $69.95 plus Lotus upgrade for $5 more

Cigars International


----------



## woodted

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 BP Maduros $16.95 at Cigar.com DailyCigarDeal.com


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarplace.biz has $1 shipping until midnight today. 20% off cain- promo code "cain"
lots of rocky patels 10% off promo code rocky


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor Has some close out deals. Free shipping on singles

Murcielago by Don Pepin Robusto & toro
$4.30-4.40 ea.

Esteban Carrera Gran Corona, Robusto, & Churchill
$3.65-$4.30 ea.

Gracliff Espresso PG Robusto
$10.42 ea.

Closeouts - Tampa Humidor

I ordered 10 Murcielago robusto's. Never had em before but they're half the regular price. I'm a sucker for a deal.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CI Cigar Fest 2010 Samplers*

*The CIGARfest '10 Mild-Medium Sampler Box of 12 includes:*
1 - AVO
1 - CAO Brazilia
1 - Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro
1 - Chateau Real by Drew Estate
1 - Felipe Gregorio II
1 - Graycliff 'G2'
1 - Gurkha Class Regent
1 - Joya de Nicaragua Antano
1 - Leon Jimenes
1 - Oliva Serie 'O'
1 - Puros Indios Viejo
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut
plus:
1 - Colibri Grip Guillotine Cutter

*The CIGARfest '10 Medium-Full Sampler Box of 12 includes:*
1 - 5 Vegas Limitada '10
1 - Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
1 - August Reyes Nativo
1 - Camacho Corojo
1 - Diesel
1 - Fonseca Series 'F'
1 - Gran Habano #3 Habano
1 - Man O' War
1 - Nub Connecticut
1 - Oliveros XL Double Maduro
1 - Perdomo Grand Cru Maduro
1 - Tatuaje
plus:
1 - Colibri Grip Guillotine Cutter

But wait, it gets better. For just $2.95 more, we'll throw in the awesome CIGARfest '10 Commemorative Ashtray. A beautiful 3-finger ashtray yours for the taking at a paltry sum, further enhancing your savings, standing among peers, and all-around well-being.

Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a good number of samplers for $29.99!

-Rated Boutique Sampler MSRP: $73.86 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

A. Fernandez Flight Sampler MSRP: $79.50 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Flight Sampler MSRP: $73.50 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Alec Bradley Maxx Paxx Sampler MSRP: $68.00 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Boutique Big Ten Sampler MSRP: $101.90 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Boutique Dominican Top Ten Sampler MSRP: $64.44 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Don Pepin Garcia 90+ Rated Sampler MSRP: $80.94 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

First-Class Figurado Flight Sampler MSRP: $124.00 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Graycliff 12-Cigar Madness Flight MSRP: $149.00 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Nestor's Central American Tour MSRP: $69.05 
10 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Rocky Patel Flight Sampler MSRP: $100.40 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

Super-Premium Smorgasbord MSRP: $192.00 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

The Dominican Dozen Sampler MSRP: $101.70 
12 CIGARS 1-Day Deal: $29.99

*Just $29.99 per sampler. This deal is huge. *

*Expires Tuesday night - May 4th at 11:59pm ET*

*Cigars International*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dang I would of jumped on a few of those samplers If I wouldn't of blown my budget for the month.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You and me both.......... you and me both.
My spending is done till probly June.......... I gotta catch up; I don't know why I even open up the Cigar promo emails anymore.... I guess maybe someone can benefit from them.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

RMR Cigar

Free shipping on orders over $200.

10% off your first order. Promo Code: 1BUY


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Don Pepin Garcia 'Top 25' Sampler* $39.99
The Don Pepin Garcia 'Top 25' Sampler includes:
3 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso (6" x 50)
3 - La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 5 (5.5" x 52)
3 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
3 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (5" x 50)
3 - San Cristobal Clasico (5" x 50)
Cigars International

*Massively Mild Mega-Sampler* $49.99
The Massively Mild Mega-Sampler includes:
6 - Perdomo Reserve Champagne Epicure (6"x54)
6 - Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 (6"x50)
2 - Graycliff 'G2' PG Robusto (5.25"x50)
2 - Graycliff 'G2' PGX Toro (6"x50)
2 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo (6"x52)
2 - Graycliff 'G2' Presidente (7"x48) 
Cigars International

*Graycliff Blue Profesionale* $49.99
10 Robustos
Cigars International

*Liga IV*
Almirante Corona (5.5" x 43) 50 CIGARS $31.99
Cigars International

*Padilla Habano Artisano*
Box of 5 $29.99
Cigars International

_Those Padillas sound tempting but I must restrain my credit card._


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Daily Deal: 
10 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto Natural
Handmade in Nicaragua.

Le Bijou is Don Pepin's homage to his own father, born in 1922. French for the jewel, Le Bijou lives up to its billing! Notoriously difficult to grow, Pelo de Oro wrapper leaves (dubbed Nicaraguan Habano Oscuro) cloak a well-aged full-bodied blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos.

A sweet, creamy beginning gives way to some spice and bold tobacco flavor

Price: $51.00

Link: Slippery Rock Cigars, Online Cigar Store - Special of the Day


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like the Le Bijou's are sold out. I'm seeing a deal on Ashton VSG's as of 5.30 central time. Damn my eyes for working late on a Wednesday!


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JR Cigars has got some pretty sweet promos for Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real "box" purchases. They're being extremely liberal with what they consider a "box" to be.

Free Xikar XI2 cutter: JRCigars.com: Current Deals

Free 15-cigar Travel Humidor: JRCigars.com: Current Deals

Free Dual-Flame Cigar Savor Torch: JRCigars.com: Current Deals


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Tampa Humidor Has some close out deals. Free shipping on singles
> 
> Murcielago by Don Pepin Robusto & toro
> $4.30-4.40 ea.
> 
> Esteban Carrera Gran Corona, Robusto, & Churchill
> $3.65-$4.30 ea.
> 
> Gracliff Espresso PG Robusto
> $10.42 ea.
> 
> Closeouts - Tampa Humidor
> 
> I ordered 10 Murcielago robusto's. Never had em before but they're half the regular price. I'm a sucker for a deal.


Great deal on the murcielagos, good find.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StephenW said:


> JR Cigars has got some pretty sweet promos for Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real "box" purchases. They're being extremely liberal with what they consider a "box" to be.
> 
> Free Xikar XI2 cutter: JRCigars.com: Current Deals
> 
> Free 15-cigar Travel Humidor: JRCigars.com: Current Deals
> 
> Free Dual-Flame Cigar Savor Torch: JRCigars.com: Current Deals


I'm not a fan of RyJ's, but these deals are incredible!! 8 cigars for $32 and you get a free xikar cutter?! Crazy!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

RyJ Reserva Reals are great smokes lol  Thanks for the tipoff!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nica Libre, 15-Cigar Collection only $29.99 from CI
3 - Nica Libre Principe (4.5" x 46)
3 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
3 - Nica Libre Torpedo (6" x 52)
3 - Nica Libre Imperial (6" x 54)
3 - Nica Libre Diplomatico (7" x 50)
$29.99, 68% off

Cigars International


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*










Variety Samplers

Included cigars:

: Padron 1926 #2 Natural (2)
: Padron 1964 Superior Natural (2)
: Padron Family Reserve Maduro (1)
: Opus Fuente #2 (2)
: Opus Fuente Fuente (2)
: Opus Petit Lancero (1) 
: +Travel humidor (pictured)

With travel humidor $149.99 free shipping $15ea not including the humi.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CAO Italia*
CAO Italia Novella (4.5" x 46) 25 $69.99
Cigars International

*General Big Brand 2010 Sampler*
1 - Excalibur Dark Knight I (5.75" x 54)
1 - Excalibur Epicure (5.25" x 50)
1 - Excalibur Prensado Oscuro (6.25" x 48)
1 - Punch Magnum (5.25" x 54)
1 - Sancho Extra Fuerte Madrid (6.1" x 54)
1 - Cohiba Robusto (5" x 49)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Wavell (5" x 50)
1 - Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park (5.5" x 49)
1 - Partagas Naturales (5.5" x 50)
1 - Partagas Black Clasico (5.25" x 54)
10 Cigars $29.99
Cigars International

*John Bull Prime Minister (7.25" x 54)*
20 for $29.99
Cigars International

*Arganese CL3*
Robusto (5.0" x 50) 20 for $29.99
Torpedo (6.75" x 52) 20 for $34.99 *SOLD OUT!*
Cigars International

*Carlos Toraño Dominico*
Toro (6.0" x 50) 25 for $25
Cigars International


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bump; anyone got the free shipping link for CI?


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

eyesack - Free shipping link for CI: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

CI: Rocky Patel Torpedo 14 Cigar Sampler $34.99 w/ free shipping. Some tasty sticks here.

Link: Cigars International

Next up, a savory collection of beautiful Torpedos from Rocky Patel. Naturally, CI's serving them up in grand fashion....

Rocky Patel is the man behind countless delicious and highly rated blends. His cigars are top-notch and burn up the sales charts. To spread his tasty wares throughout the fruited plain, I've developed a veritable no-brainer deal for you to enjoy. For a limited time, savor Rocky's finest Torpedos for just $2.49 apiece.

From the 94-rated Decade to the award-winning, 93-rated Vintage Series - this sampler has it all. 14 delicious cigars you know and love, all finished in Rocky's prized Torpedo format. Hours of deep, rich flavors delivered in buttery-smooth and balanced fashion. From mild to full and everything in between, there's a place in your humidor for each one of these cigars. And at just $34.99 per RP Torpedo Sampler, you'd be silly not to make a little extra room in there.

The Rocky Patel Torpedo Sampler includes 14 cigars:
2 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Torpedo (6" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Torpedo (6" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5" x 50)

14 choice Torpedos, 70% off MSRP. Who loves ya like CI?


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

+1 thank you Stephen!
Just pulled the trigger on some Arganese CL3's... man, I've been buying a lot of NC's lately!


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Those are great prices on the CL3's, if I didnt already have a box Id be jumping on that deal. The RP sampler is a great deal too ill probably get that one.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk for $4.98 on CM right now until 9pm PST tonight. Save a dollar off the normal price and get free shipping. These are always handy when sending cigars out and much cheaper/more convenient than the small Boveda packs.

Link: Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those looking for a torch lighter: Vector Vulcan Triple Flame - Gunmetal Satin - $24.98 + Free S&H on CM.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve 7"x47 Churchills, only $49.95 @CI

Expires Tuesday night - May 25 at 11:59pm ET

Cigars International

I've had one of these and they are pretty tasty for a conneticut wrapped cigar.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sweet freaking deal. 1/2 off the regular price. Been wanting to try these sticks. :smoke2:

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso x 5 cigars = $19.95
Link: DailyCigarDeal.com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Gurkha Triple Ligero*
Toro (6.1" x 52) 10 CIGARS $29.99
Cigars International

*Punch Deluxe and Gran Cru*
10 - Gran Cru Diadema Maduro (7.25" x 54) $39.99
10 - Deluxe Chateau L Maduro (7.25" x 54) $39.99
Cigars International

*Shrapnel*
100 - Natural (3.5" x 28) $29.99
Cigars International

*Salomon Buffet Sampler*
1 - Man O' War Special Edition Figurado (7.1" x 58)
1 - Padilla Miami Salomon (7.25" x 57)
1 - Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls Salomon (7" x 58)
1 - Rocky Patel Double Maduro Salomon (5.75" x 56)
1 - Rocky Patel Fusion Salomon (5.75" x 56)
1 - Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Salomon (5.75" x 56)
1 - Rocky Patel Signature Series Salomon (5.75" x 56)
2 - La Cuna Habano Salomon (7.1" x 58)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon (7.1" x 58)
2 - Padilla Achilles Salomon (7.1" x 58)
2 - Reposado '96 Connecticut Salomon (7.1" x 58)
15 Cigars $39.99
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Limitada ...last call for 2008 and 2009*
Limitada '08 (6.25" x 52) BOX OF 25 $99.99
Limitada '09 (6.25" x 52) BOX OF 25 $124.99
Cigars International
_(Why can't they have some 5ers of these on sale??)_


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Rocky Patel Nicaraguan Flight Sampler II, 12 cigars only $34.95*
Cigars International

4 - Rocky Patel 1961 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - RP 'Patel Bros' Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Signature Toro (6" x 52)

Good til midnight 5-25


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping on everything at thompsoncigar.com
promo code: 10100102

Some nice CHEAP samplers I found. And check out the 5pk fever.

Cigar 5-Pack Fever at Thompson Cigar

ALEC BRALDEY 12 CIGAR SUPER SAMPLER

THE CHAMPION 16 SAMPLER

WORLD CLASS ASSORTMENT SAMPLER

MAGNIFICENT SEVEN SAMPLER

BOUTIQUE SEVEN SAMPLER

NATIONAL BOUTIQUE TEN SAMPLER


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got a pretty good deal this morning from Corona Cigars

Cigar Country World Tour Weekly Special Savings of Almost 65%

Honduras: 3 Camacho Corojo Toro
Nicaragua: 3 Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto 
Dominican Republic: 4 Partagas Black

$24.95


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has a clearance event starting today through the weekend. ALOT of cigars on sale to choose from:

From some "Good times Grape cigarillos" to "My Father" there is a decent assortment!

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/sale.cfm


----------



## StephenW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 pack - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller (5 x 55 Perfecto)
$42.00

Link: Slippery Rock Cigars, Online Cigar Store - Special of the Day


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StephenW said:


> 10 pack - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller (5 x 55 Perfecto)
> $42.00
> 
> Link: Slippery Rock Cigars, Online Cigar Store - Special of the Day


Not bad.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Famous has a clearance event starting today through the weekend. ALOT of cigars on sale to choose from:
> 
> From some "Good times Grape cigarillos" to "My Father" there is a decent assortment!
> 
> Cigars On Sale | Famous Smoke Shop


There are a ton of good Arganese deals on there if you happen to like the ML3, CL3 or Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Nicaraguan All-Star Sampler*
4 - Gurkha Park Ave Churchill (7" x 48)
4 - Man O' War Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Padilla Habano Toro (6" x 50)
4 - Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill (7" x 48)
$29.99
Cigars International

*The Boutique Bender Sampler*
2 - ACID Blondie Belicoso (5" x 54)
2 - ACID Kuba Kuba Maduro (5" x 54)
2 - Natural Root (5" x 55)
2 - Tabak Especial Toro Dulce (6" x 52)
2 - Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande (5.5" x 52)
2 - Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dk Corojo El Martillo (5.5" x 54)
2 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
2 - Graycliff G2 Toro (6" x 50)
2 - Gurkha Park Ave Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
$49.99
Cigars International

*Piloto Cubano*
...tasty, $1.25 Dominican handmades
Torpedo and Chuchill boxes of 20
$25
Cigars International

*Rocky Patel Double Maduro*
Torpedo and Churchill boxes of 20
$79.99
Cigars International

*Carlos Toraño 1916*
10 Robustos 
$31.99
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Padilla 'Perfect 10' Free-For-All, as low as $19.99*
ten tasty options - save up to 78% (MSRP: $55 - $160)

Padilla Hybrid Robusto MSRP: $55.00 
10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $17.99

Padilla Obsidian Belicoso MSRP: $100.00 
10 Cigars (6.0" x 54) Weekly Deal: $21.99

Padilla Achilles Robusto MSRP: $80.00 
10 Cigars (5.0" x 54) Weekly Deal: $21.99

Padilla Habano Toro MSRP: $65.00 
10 Cigars (6.0" x 52) Weekly Deal: $24.99

Padilla Series '68 Toro MSRP: $65.00 
10 Cigars (6.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $24.99

Padilla 1948 Robusto MSRP: $80.00 
10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $29.99

Padilla Dominus Corona Gorda MSRP: $101.42 
10 Cigars (5.75" x 46) Weekly Deal: $31.99

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto MSRP: $120.00 
10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $34.99

Padilla Miami Robusto MSRP: $90.00 
10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $34.99

Padilla Achilles Salomon MSRP: $160.00 
10 Cigars (7.1" x 58) Weekly Deal: $34.99

Enjoy 10 of Padilla's finest for as low as $17.99. No-brainer indeed!

Quantity is limited. Offer good while supplies last.

Cigars International


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> *Padilla 'Perfect 10' Free-For-All, as low as $19.99*
> ten tasty options - save up to 78% (MSRP: $55 - $160)
> 
> Padilla Hybrid Robusto MSRP: $55.00
> 10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $17.99
> 
> Padilla Obsidian Belicoso MSRP: $100.00
> 10 Cigars (6.0" x 54) Weekly Deal: $21.99
> 
> Padilla Achilles Robusto MSRP: $80.00
> 10 Cigars (5.0" x 54) Weekly Deal: $21.99
> 
> Padilla Habano Toro MSRP: $65.00
> 10 Cigars (6.0" x 52) Weekly Deal: $24.99
> 
> Padilla Series '68 Toro MSRP: $65.00
> 10 Cigars (6.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $24.99
> 
> Padilla 1948 Robusto MSRP: $80.00
> 10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $29.99
> 
> Padilla Dominus Corona Gorda MSRP: $101.42
> 10 Cigars (5.75" x 46) Weekly Deal: $31.99
> 
> Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto MSRP: $120.00
> 10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $34.99
> 
> Padilla Miami Robusto MSRP: $90.00
> 10 Cigars (5.0" x 50) Weekly Deal: $34.99
> 
> Padilla Achilles Salomon MSRP: $160.00
> 10 Cigars (7.1" x 58) Weekly Deal: $34.99
> 
> Enjoy 10 of Padilla's finest for as low as $17.99. No-brainer indeed!
> 
> Quantity is limited. Offer good while supplies last.
> 
> Cigars International


Damn thats a great deal on all of them but especially the Miami & Dominus.


----------



## mistabman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ok, this group isn't good as the weekly a-e deals, but they have some of the cheap humidor combos hidden in here. Note: These deals do not have expiration dates, and the numbers that are available at any given time can vary. I would also suspect the prices can vary as well. I've checked 00 through 20 out so far.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-CA00

Replace the "00" at the end of the URL to other numbers to check out the deals. Examples: 02, 11, 12 & 13. There are others, but those seem like the best to me.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Bump with Free Shipping Link!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy Awesomeness, Part II, 20-Cigar Big-Brand Bonanza, $49.99
your choice of four Mega-Samplers - save up to 71%
Expires Tuesday night - June 8 at 11:59pm ET
*Full-Bodied Frenzy Mega-Sampler includes 20 cigars:*4 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
4 - Perdomo Oscuro Epicure (6" x 50)
4 - Cu-Avana Intenso Toro (6" x 52)
4 - Graycliff G2 Turbo (6" x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength (6" x 52)
MSRP: $171.40
1-Day Deal: $49.99

*Maduro Melee Mega-Sampler includes 20 cigars:*4 - Partagas Black Clasico (5.25" x 54)
4 - Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park (5.5" x 49)
4 - Fonseca Habana Cosacos (5" x 48)
4 - Cu-Avana Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
4 - 5 Vegas Limitada '09 Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
MSRP: $128.00
1-Day Deal: $49.99

*Horn O' Plenty Super-Premium Mega-Sampler includes 20 cigars:*
5 - 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
5 - La Gloria Cubana Wavell (5" x 50)
5 - Fonseca Serie 'F' Robusto (5" x 52)
5 - Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Robusto (5.5" x 50)
MSRP: $112.25
1-Day Deal: $49.99

*Box-Pressed Beauties Mega-Sampler includes 20 cigars:*
4 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
4 - Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo (6" x 52)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II (6" x 52)
4 - Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5" x 55)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
MSRP: $159.20
1-Day Deal: $49.99

Just $49.99 per Mega-Sampler - Holy Awesomeness!

Cigars International

*Don't forget your free shipping code posted below by Eyesack! *


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Eyesack! Used the shipping code to get some Miami's. Cheers.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Rocky Patel Nicaraguan 2nds*
$29.99 to $34.99 for 15
Cigars International

*2-Fer Bedlam*
Raji's Untimely Demise Churchill (7.0" x 50)
Don Smith Series Dee Churchill (7.0" x 50)
Gerant's Golden Siesta Churchill (7.0" x 50)
Hesitant Pirate Churchill (7.0" x 50)
_(All of The Justice Leagues' faves)_
40 cigars $39.99
Cigars International

*CI Legends: Perdomo*
CI Legends: Perdomo (RED) (5.75" x 54)
15 for $29.99
Cigars International

*Felipe Gregorio Icon*
Felipe Gregorio Icon Super-Sampler
12 Cigars $22.50
Cigars International

*El Mejor Emerald*
Churchill (7.0" x 50) 10 CIGARS $21.99
Cigars International

*Don't forget your free shipping! Click this first before you click the deals to get free shipping!*
Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Damn thats a great deal on all of them but especially the Miami & Dominus.


Careful here. If you go to the 5 pack frenzy you can get 5 Miami toros and whatever sticks there are pairing with it for about the same price as the robustos.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BTcigars said:


> Careful here. If you go to the 5 pack frenzy you can get 5 Miami toros and whatever sticks there are pairing with it for about the same price as the robustos.


In this case for $15 less buy exactly what I want, and not have any tag alongs.


----------



## jiggahertz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> In this case for $15 less buy exactly what I want, and not have any tag alongs.


And get 10 cigars instead of 5.


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jiggahertz said:


> And get 10 cigars instead of 5.


oops my mistake, I thought they were for 5-packs. I will shut up now, lol :behindsofa:


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

WAY off topic and I apologize, but Jiggahertz, I like the avatar. Still waiting for my Miamis. Cheers, guys.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Lanceros
$75 / box of 24. Pretty good price.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CAO America*
...just in time for July 4th
9 Bottle Rockets for $39.99
Cigars International

*Honduran All-Star Sampler*
2 - Alec Bradley Maxx The Fix (5" x 58)
2 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II (6" x 52) 
2 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro (6.5" x 52) 
2 - Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo (6" x 52) 
$21.99
Cigars International

*Puros Indios Viejo*
Puros Indios Viejo mazos of 20, starting at $24.99.
Cigars International

*Perdomo Habano Maduro*
Robusto Maduro (5.0" x 52) 10 CIGARS $29.99
Cigars International

*Leon Jimenes*
Torpedo (6.0" x 58)
Gran Corona (6.5" x 50)
#2 (7.0" x 47)
Any box for $59.99
Cigars International

*Free Shipping Code:*Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Padilla Pot O' Gold Sampler*
18 cigars only $39.99

The Padilla Pot O' Gold Sampler includes 18 cigars:
Box of 6 - Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
Box of 6 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
Box of 6 - Fumas by Padilla Robusto (5" x 50)
$39.99

Cigars International
Expires Tuesday night - June 22 at 11:59pm ET


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Are the CAO's good? I hope I get my first paycheck soon!!! Well, I'll get it Saturday I suppose.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> Are the CAO's good? I hope I get my first paycheck soon!!! Well, I'll get it Saturday I suppose.


Everytime I see them at The B&M and online, I always want to get some... They look pretty good. I like a mixed wrappered cigar myself. I may smoke/buy one tomorrow when I get to "veg" at the B&M on my day off~


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> Are the CAO's good? I hope I get my first paycheck soon!!! Well, I'll get it Saturday I suppose.


The CAO line is all very good!


----------



## CIRMAG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys, if your go to cigarsinreviewmagazine.com and sign up for the free CIR lounge you will get free promo codes to some on-line retailers! 
Also if anyone is looking for some good cigars I recommend Vicente Cigars you can find a promo code for them in the lounge area as well.

Happy Smokes


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

20 min. left on a V sampler $27 !!!

Cigars Online | Best Cigar Deals of the Day | Cigar Monster


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

atlanticcigar.com has this sampler for $40:
1 Padron 1926 Serie No. 1 (6.75 x 54)
1 Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5 x 50)
1 Oliva Masterblends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
1 Rocky Patel Olde World Corojo Robusto (5 x 54)
1 Fonseca Cubano Limitado Cabinet Robusto (5 x 54)
1 Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5 x 52)
1 La Perla Morado Torpedo (6.25 x 52)

It is under beat the clock deals. Damn tasty sticks!!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CI Legends by Graycliff*
12 - $24.99
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Special-Edition Sampler*
2 - 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M-5' (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)
1 - 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toro (6" x 52)
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - 5 Vegas Limitada '09 Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
1 - 5 Vegas Limitada '10 Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
13 Cigars - $29.99
Cigars International

*Calle Ocho*
Rothschild Sumatra or Petite Corona Sumatra
20 - $19.99
Cigars International

*Rocky Patel Connecticut*
10 Toros $29.99
Cigars International

*CAO Brazilia*
10 Gol! - $34.99
Cigars International


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Taboo Sale.

call to order 817-427-1777

OLIVA
Series V 
Dbl Robusto BX24 $99
Dbl Toro BX24 $120
Series G
Special G BX48 $124
Toro BX25 $75
Robusto BX25 $75
Series O
Tubo BX10 $42
Churchill Bx25 $79
Maduro Dbl Toro BX10 $52
Maduro Torpedo BX20 $95
NUB 
Cameroon 460 BX24 $75
Conn 460 BX24 $89
Habano 466 BX24 $119
Maduro 464T BX24 $109
Cain NUB ....NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habano 460 BX24 $99
Maduro 460 BX24 $99
Cain F all bx24
Toro 5 3/4x50 $118
Torpedo $134
Master Blend 3
Torpedo BX20 $169
601 
Red Habano Toro BX20 $99
Red Habano Robusto BX20 $99
Red Habano Churchill BX20 $99
Rocky Patel 1961
Toro BX20 $109
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
Robusto BX20 $89
Taboo Exotic Original Maduro
Toro Grande 6x60 Singles $4.50
Torpedo Singles $4.50
Toro $4.50
Fuente
Chateau bx20 nat or maduro $93
Dbl Cateau bx20 s/g or maduro $95
8-5-8 nat or maduro bx25 $95
Short Story bx25 $105
Signature bx25 $145
Classic bx25 $150
Chateau Cuban Belicoso bx24 $119
La Flor
Dbl Ligero Especiales Churchill bx20 $120
DL700 mad bx20 $110
El Jocko maduro bx24 $112
Padron
2000 nat or mad bx26 $93
3000 nat or mad bx26 $106
4000 maduro bx26 $129
5000 maduro bx26 $129
6000 maduro bx26 $139
Anv. 1964 Prinicipe mad bx25 $150
Anv. 1964 Exclusivo mad bx25 $199
Anv. 1964 Imperial mad bx25 $255
Family Reserve Maduro #44 bx10 $210
Family Reserve Maduro #45 bx10 $199

I just picked up a box of the PAM principe's. I wanted to V robustos too, but i just spent a few hundred bucks on a 28 bottle edgestar which im in the process of building... Chasidor's drawers and shelves on the way!


----------



## Saint1970

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Taboo Sale.
> 
> call to order 817-427-1777
> 
> OLIVA
> Series V
> Dbl Robusto BX24 $99
> Dbl Toro BX24 $120
> Series G
> Special G BX48 $124
> Toro BX25 $75
> Robusto BX25 $75
> Series O
> Tubo BX10 $42
> Churchill Bx25 $79
> Maduro Dbl Toro BX10 $52
> Maduro Torpedo BX20 $95
> NUB
> Cameroon 460 BX24 $75
> Conn 460 BX24 $89
> Habano 466 BX24 $119
> Maduro 464T BX24 $109
> Cain NUB ....NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Habano 460 BX24 $99
> Maduro 460 BX24 $99
> Cain F all bx24
> Toro 5 3/4x50 $118
> Torpedo $134
> Master Blend 3
> Torpedo BX20 $169
> 601
> Red Habano Toro BX20 $99
> Red Habano Robusto BX20 $99
> Red Habano Churchill BX20 $99
> Rocky Patel 1961
> Toro BX20 $109
> Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
> Robusto BX20 $89
> Taboo Exotic Original Maduro
> Toro Grande 6x60 Singles $4.50
> Torpedo Singles $4.50
> Toro $4.50
> Fuente
> Chateau bx20 nat or maduro $93
> Dbl Cateau bx20 s/g or maduro $95
> 8-5-8 nat or maduro bx25 $95
> Short Story bx25 $105
> Signature bx25 $145
> Classic bx25 $150
> Chateau Cuban Belicoso bx24 $119
> La Flor
> Dbl Ligero Especiales Churchill bx20 $120
> DL700 mad bx20 $110
> El Jocko maduro bx24 $112
> Padron
> 2000 nat or mad bx26 $93
> 3000 nat or mad bx26 $106
> 4000 maduro bx26 $129
> 5000 maduro bx26 $129
> 6000 maduro bx26 $139
> Anv. 1964 Prinicipe mad bx25 $150
> Anv. 1964 Exclusivo mad bx25 $199
> Anv. 1964 Imperial mad bx25 $255
> Family Reserve Maduro #44 bx10 $210
> Family Reserve Maduro #45 bx10 $199
> 
> I just picked up a box of the PAM principe's. I wanted to V robustos too, but i just spent a few hundred bucks on a 28 bottle edgestar which im in the process of building... Chasidor's drawers and shelves on the way!


Man, I have got to buy the PAM Principe's-- that is a smoking deal-- I went to my Local Cigar shop and asked if they would match your price and they laughed at me-- literally


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Saint1970 said:


> Man, I have got to buy the PAM Principe's-- that is a smoking deal-- I went to my Local Cigar shop and asked if they would match your price and they laughed at me-- literally


I doubt theres many if any B&M's willing to match internet pricing, they just cant do it because of taxes.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Gurkha Gran Reserve Connecticut*
5 - Connecticut Robusto $12.95
Cigars International

*Padilla Cazadores*
5 Sizes starting at $49.99/box
Cigars International

*Oliveros XL Double Maduro*
10 - XL '55' Double Maduro $25
Cigars International

*Augusto Reyes Criollo*
24 - Gordo $49.99/box
Cigars International

*La Herencia Cubana Variety Sampler*
2 - La Herencia Cubana Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6.5" x 52)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (5.5" x 54)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
2 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso (5" x 56) 
12cigars - $29.99


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

3 decent stogies + leather case for $11.90 Shipped.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

www.cigar.com/CGSAX72


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Arganese Maduro*
Robusto (5.0" x 50)BOX OF 25
Cigars International

*CAO Black
*Storm (5.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
Cigars International

*Victor Sinclair 'A' Medley*
Victor Sinclair 'A' Medley 20 Cigars
Cigars International

*Profesor Sila*
Double Robusto (6.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
Cigars International

*Man O' War*
Torpedo (6.1" x 54)10 CIGARS
Cigars International


----------



## rocketmann82

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> www.cigar.com/CGSAX72


Thanks for the info, needed a case and having three sticks included was a good deal.....


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



rocketmann82 said:


> Thanks for the info, needed a case and having three sticks included was a good deal.....


Thats what this thread was started for brother.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Riqueza Cabinet Petit Robusto Box of 25 - $100 plus shipping

This "Blue Moon Special" no longer shows up on the home page, but the link above still works (at the moment).


----------



## triad47

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Are these prices still good?



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Taboo Sale.
> 
> call to order 817-427-1777
> 
> OLIVA
> Series V
> Dbl Robusto BX24 $99
> Dbl Toro BX24 $120
> Series G
> Special G BX48 $124
> Toro BX25 $75
> Robusto BX25 $75
> Series O
> Tubo BX10 $42
> Churchill Bx25 $79
> Maduro Dbl Toro BX10 $52
> Maduro Torpedo BX20 $95
> NUB
> Cameroon 460 BX24 $75
> Conn 460 BX24 $89
> Habano 466 BX24 $119
> Maduro 464T BX24 $109
> Cain NUB ....NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Habano 460 BX24 $99
> Maduro 460 BX24 $99
> Cain F all bx24
> Toro 5 3/4x50 $118
> Torpedo $134
> Master Blend 3
> Torpedo BX20 $169
> 601
> Red Habano Toro BX20 $99
> Red Habano Robusto BX20 $99
> Red Habano Churchill BX20 $99
> Rocky Patel 1961
> Toro BX20 $109
> Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
> Robusto BX20 $89
> Taboo Exotic Original Maduro
> Toro Grande 6x60 Singles $4.50
> Torpedo Singles $4.50
> Toro $4.50
> Fuente
> Chateau bx20 nat or maduro $93
> Dbl Cateau bx20 s/g or maduro $95
> 8-5-8 nat or maduro bx25 $95
> Short Story bx25 $105
> Signature bx25 $145
> Classic bx25 $150
> Chateau Cuban Belicoso bx24 $119
> La Flor
> Dbl Ligero Especiales Churchill bx20 $120
> DL700 mad bx20 $110
> El Jocko maduro bx24 $112
> Padron
> 2000 nat or mad bx26 $93
> 3000 nat or mad bx26 $106
> 4000 maduro bx26 $129
> 5000 maduro bx26 $129
> 6000 maduro bx26 $139
> Anv. 1964 Prinicipe mad bx25 $150
> Anv. 1964 Exclusivo mad bx25 $199
> Anv. 1964 Imperial mad bx25 $255
> Family Reserve Maduro #44 bx10 $210
> Family Reserve Maduro #45 bx10 $199
> 
> I just picked up a box of the PAM principe's. I wanted to V robustos too, but i just spent a few hundred bucks on a 28 bottle edgestar which im in the process of building... Chasidor's drawers and shelves on the way!


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

No those prices expired July 5th!
Here are the new specials!

ALL OF THE FOLLOWING WILL EXPIRE THURSDAY 7/15/10

CALL NOW 817-427-1777

Nearly Sold Out: Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedo $5.99 (Special Order that Customer did not pick up! Retails over $11!)
Sold Out Oliva V Lancero $3.50
Oliva O Torpedo Maduro $4.79

Padilla SIgnature Torpedo $6.75
Padilla Signature Toro $5.99

Cuba Aliados-Hand Made in Miami
Robusto $3.69
Toro $3.99

SOLD OUT La Flor DL Especiales Churchill (pigtail cap) $4.99

Rocky Patel Corojo Bundles of 20 only $46.00! Torpedo or Toro

601 Red Label Habano Robusto, Toro or Churchill $4.50

Tambor Dominicano Toro Grande nat or mad Bundle of 25! $27.00

Estaban Carreras 187 Maduro Toro or Torpedo $3.50
or Habano Toro Maduro $3.99

Casa Fernandez Corojo Salamon, Torpedo or Robusto $4.99

Taboo Twists and HSG are in! All sizes available!

HSG: Try any 5 for $25 or bd25 for only $99! We rarely sell these great smokes under $5. We believe once you try them, you will love them. Blended to perfection and the most flavorful cigar in the house. Med body. 100% Jalapa Valley Sun Grown.

Twist: Try any 5 sizes for $25 or bd20 $96!

All deals in this email expire Thursday 7/15/10


----------



## triad47

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Benaj85 said:


> No those prices expired July 5th!
> Here are the new specials!
> 
> ALL OF THE FOLLOWING WILL EXPIRE THURSDAY 7/15/10
> 
> CALL NOW 817-427-1777
> 
> Nearly Sold Out: Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedo $5.99 (Special Order that Customer did not pick up! Retails over $11!)
> Sold Out Oliva V Lancero $3.50
> Oliva O Torpedo Maduro $4.79
> 
> Padilla SIgnature Torpedo $6.75
> Padilla Signature Toro $5.99
> 
> Cuba Aliados-Hand Made in Miami
> Robusto $3.69
> Toro $3.99
> 
> SOLD OUT La Flor DL Especiales Churchill (pigtail cap) $4.99
> 
> Rocky Patel Corojo Bundles of 20 only $46.00! Torpedo or Toro
> 
> 601 Red Label Habano Robusto, Toro or Churchill $4.50
> 
> Tambor Dominicano Toro Grande nat or mad Bundle of 25! $27.00
> 
> Estaban Carreras 187 Maduro Toro or Torpedo $3.50
> or Habano Toro Maduro $3.99
> 
> Casa Fernandez Corojo Salamon, Torpedo or Robusto $4.99
> 
> Taboo Twists and HSG are in! All sizes available!
> 
> HSG: Try any 5 for $25 or bd25 for only $99! We rarely sell these great smokes under $5. We believe once you try them, you will love them. Blended to perfection and the most flavorful cigar in the house. Med body. 100% Jalapa Valley Sun Grown.
> 
> Twist: Try any 5 sizes for $25 or bd20 $96!
> 
> All deals in this email expire Thursday 7/15/10


Oh boo. I wanted to buy a box of Padron 3000's


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Are you getting these in there newsletter? Because I haven't got there newsletter for awhile now.


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes, it's their email newsletter.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso'
15 cigars $99.99 ($75 off regular price)
Cigars International


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Fonseca 5-50
*5-50 (5.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
Cigars International

*Padilla 1932*
Torpedo (6.1" x 52)10 CIGARS
Cigars International

*Dominican Estates*
Cigars International

*Oliva Serie 'O'*
Robusto (5.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
Cigars International

*Gurkha Regent*
Torpedo (6.5" x 52)10 CIGARS
Cigars International


----------



## Emdee

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

damn that fonseca deal is great, I really enjoyed that smoke ... I need to relocate


----------



## Esoteric

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well, I found a good price on a Xikar Xi1 cutter ($33.98) and it has free shipping and comes with a free Xikar Mean Sardine cutter as well:

Xikar Xi1 Blue Cigar Cutter Free Xikar Cutter New - eBay (item 370376496568 end time Aug-03-10 16:25:02 PDT)

Looks like only a couple left. There are some Xi2's for sale from the same person for $27 with free shipping.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Take Advantage of *Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro/Natural Exclusivo and Diplomatico* at USD *$3.40 to $4.36 a STICK*!!!!!!!

Website:(cant post any links since im below 30 posts) Go
GOOGLE: *
Briar Patch Sacramento go to their website and under cigars click on padron 1964 and there are two sticks incorrectly priced at $3.40 and $4.36. They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *
 Location: Briar Patch Sacramento

Hurry before they correct their Accounting!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> Take Advantage of *Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro/Natural Exclusivo and Diplomatico* at USD *$3.40 to $4.36 a STICK*!!!!!!!
> 
> Website:(cant post any links since im below 30 posts) Go
> GOOGLE: *
> Briar Patch Sacramento go to their website and under cigars click on padron 1964 and there are two sticks incorrectly priced at $3.40 and $4.36. They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *
> Location: Briar Patch Sacramento
> 
> Hurry before they correct their Accounting!


I found the site and those are the prices. Just seems extremely cheap for those cigars.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They have a blurb at the bottom about them not being responsible for pricing errors. Wonder if they'll honor those prices.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I hope so because i just placed an order! 
(ill let you know)


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just placed a order as well. Hope it goes through.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

i put in an order but im betting everything gets cancelled. i was looking through some of their other cigar prices and their all screwed up.


----------



## dasronin

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> Take Advantage of *Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro/Natural Exclusivo and Diplomatico* at USD *$3.40 to $4.36 a STICK*!!!!!!!
> 
> Website:(cant post any links since im below 30 posts) Go
> GOOGLE: *
> Briar Patch Sacramento go to their website and under cigars click on padron 1964 and there are two sticks incorrectly priced at $3.40 and $4.36. They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *
> Location: Briar Patch Sacramento
> 
> Hurry before they correct their Accounting!


Would I be correct to assume since the original post read: *They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *that they are aware of the pricing on the site?????


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Take for an example about a year ago bestbuy incorrectly priced their Plasma Flat 42" screen tv at $50 or something and i believe 13 were sold in 5 minutes and then Bestbuy had to shut down the online purchasing and re-edit the price at $5,000.

SO legally can they deny the order? One can argue that their marketing was deceptive and falsified? Are we entitled to fair trade? Is there something i can quote?

Because $75 for a box (25) padron 1964 is quiet a steal.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> Would I be correct to assume since the original post read: *They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *that they are aware of the pricing on the site?????


i dont know actually i made that up sorry.
But a friend of mine called them yesterday 7/20 on their price and found it was incorrect online. You would think they changed it but no actions were made yet.


----------



## dasronin

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> *i dont know actually i made that up sorry.*
> But a friend of mine called them yesterday 7/20 on their price and found it was incorrect online. You would think they changed it but no actions were made yet.


That puts this in an entirely different light?????


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> That puts this in an entirely different light?????


So... what now i placed an order and ill let you know tomorrow if it has been canceled.

OR

A pool of people can purchase bundles of the slashed prices and denying 30-40 purchases can hurt their reputation. Consequently, they would give it up to meet customer satisfaction--right? Because California tax is bad enough especially tobacco and to receive 30 angry buyers can significantly affect their business right? Word of mouth yelp?

If it doesnt get through i apologize in advance to all the puff.com members. I hate false hope! 
But we'll see


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Being a small business this could probably hurt them. I would understand if they canceled my order, and I wouldn't get in a fuss about it. But if it's true that your friend called them two days ago and asked about the prices and its yet to be fixed that would change my attitude about them.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Being a small business this could probably hurt them. I would understand if they canceled my order, and I wouldn't get in a fuss about it. But if it's true that your friend called them two days ago and asked about the prices and its yet to be fixed that would change my attitude about them.


Agree


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don't worry all orders have been cancelled.

Due to an error, a wildly inaccurate price list for Padron was placed online at Briar Patch. Ron has canceled your order. Briar Patch is still going through their internal cigar price list and fixing any inaccurate prices. The pricelist was put online prematurely. He has asked us to explain that the error in putting the pricelist online prematurely was ours and not his. Sorry for any inconvenience.

-- Bobby Holstein
Fuji Publishing Group


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Benaj85 said:


> Don't worry all orders have been cancelled.
> 
> Due to an error, a wildly inaccurate price list for Padron was placed online at Briar Patch. Ron has canceled your order. Briar Patch is still going through their internal cigar price list and fixing any inaccurate prices. The pricelist was put online prematurely. He has asked us to explain that the error in putting the pricelist online prematurely was ours and not his. Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> -- Bobby Holstein
> Fuji Publishing Group


Ya i recieved the same.

Sorry guys i thought it was worth a shot. Have a good week


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Same here. I told them about a few others I found that were way low. Oh well, more money for something else.


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> Take Advantage of *Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro/Natural Exclusivo and Diplomatico* at USD *$3.40 to $4.36 a STICK*!!!!!!!
> 
> Website:(cant post any links since im below 30 posts) Go
> GOOGLE: *
> Briar Patch Sacramento go to their website and under cigars click on padron 1964 and there are two sticks incorrectly priced at $3.40 and $4.36. They will change the prices end of the week so act noW! *
> Location: Briar Patch Sacramento
> 
> Hurry before they correct their Accounting!


The website is briarpatch.biz and when I go, the cigar selection is still under maintenance. PM me the address and I will post it. 
After I posted I saw this flurry of activity. Oh well.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter - Cigars International

Saw this on Facebook today, and then saw it posted in another thread, but...
BUGATTI TORCH LIGHTER, NORMALLY $50.00 but now only $22(shipped!)!


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

says $50 on ci


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter - Cigars International
> 
> Saw this on Facebook today, and then saw it posted in another thread, but...
> BUGATTI TORCH LIGHTER, NORMALLY $50.00 but now only $22(shipped!)!


I like this lighter a lot... I got it for 15 bucks on Joe's Jam one day though, so that 50 bucks is a rip off.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Vector Knight Single Flame Lighter with punch look similar lol? I sware its the same lighter just re-branded.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Vector Knight Single Flame Lighter with punch look similar lol? I sware its the same lighter just re-branded.


Link returns a 500 error right now, but it wouldn't surprise me. Vector made the perdomo thundra too (also a kick ass lighter that can be had for around 20 bones on the jam)


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That looks like the same lighter. I have one it works great!
I got mine from CI on sale. 
They also offer it for $10 when you buy a box or bundle from their catalog.


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter - Cigars International
> 
> Saw this on Facebook today, and then saw it posted in another thread, but...
> BUGATTI TORCH LIGHTER, NORMALLY $50.00 but now only $22(shipped!)!


Do a search for Jet Line Titan. Its the same lighter. Comes from the same factory but just branded differently. It also comes with a nice case. Thanks to Andy for turning me into this lighters.


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don Pepin Garcia 90+ Rated Sampler is selling for $29.99 at CI. I paid $34.99 for it last week, and it's selling on CBID for more than that.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ya sometimes people get carried away and forget to do their homework. Good catch. Im thinking to get the oliva 6 sampler and maybe the don peppin. Are the don peppin 90 point cigars a good line uP?

My palette so far: I love DON CARLOS by Artuero fuente and my cheepo is flor de oliv.


----------



## bigslowrock

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Vector Knight Single Flame Lighter with punch look similar lol? I sware its the same lighter just re-branded.


come on. that one isn't nearly as shiny as the other.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Exquisitos Cabinet 10-Pack5.62x46 Pack of 10
$42.95

Omar Ortiz Originals Maduro 10-Pack toro or torpedo
$25.95

Murcielargo Belicoso 10-Pack5.50x52 Pressed 10 Pack
$42.95

Esteban Carreras Habano Toro Maduro 10-Pack5.50 X 54 10-Pack
$36.95

NORDING By RP Robusto, Toro, Torpedo 10-Pack
$27.99, $32.99, $23.99

I grabbed a Nording Torpedo 10er, & Omar Ortez Torpedo Maduro 10er. Great prices, if you call like I did you can order the RP 15th boxes or 5ers. I got a 5er of the corona gorda I think it was like $32.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gurkha Gorge Fest... If you like gurkha cigars, pretty good prices with the free shipping link.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smitty knows a lot about lighters!!! (I'm sure he can tell you more via PM's... lol)


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Isaac you're hired! Now polish my pipes on my no existent bike. lol


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here's the lighter I'm talking about thats similar to the Bugatti but much cheaper. On for two more hours.

Vector Knight Single Flame Lighter with punch - Hi-Polished Chrome Satin
$16.98

Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

DailyCigarDeal.com

oliva serive v double robusto's

$99.95..... i bit on these.

i think these will probably be sold out by noon.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> DailyCigarDeal.com
> 
> oliva serive v double robusto's
> 
> $99.95..... i bit on these.
> 
> i think these will probably be sold out by noon.


gone now, but a decent deal on padilla miami's.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

Some deals on some Padilla boxes.
I'm thinking of biting on a box of 1932 robustos. Pretty good deal at $100.


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Boxes:

Fuente:
Hemingway Short Story bx25 $125

Dbl Chateau maduro bx20 $109
Chateau maduro bx20 $84

Padron:
1926 80yr maduro bx8 $199
1964 Torpedo mad bx20 $249
1964 Principe mad bx25 $159
1964 Imperial mad bx25 $259
2000 nat or mad bx26 $105
3000 nat or mad bx26 $115
4000 mad bx26 $139

Brick House: new hot seller rated 91
all boxes of 25.
Corona Larga $99
Robusto $99
Toro $109
Churchill $109
NEW Mighty Mighty 6.25x60 $109

601 Red Label Habano Robusto bx20 $79

Oliva:
Serie G Cameroon all bx25:
Torpedo $89
Robusto $85
Toro $89
Churchill $99

Serie O Maduro:
Torpedo bx20 $109
DBL Toro bx10 $49

Conn Reserve Churchill bx20 $109

Serie "V" all bx24:
Dbl Robusto $129
Dbl Toro $149

CAIN F Habano 660 bx24 $154
CAIN NUB Habano bx24 $118
CAIN NUB Maduro bx24 $118

NUB all bx24:
Habano 466 $109
Conn 460 $109
Maduro 464T $109

SINGLES:

Ashton VSG:
Corona Gorda $9.50
Torpedo $10.99

Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedo $9.99

Diamond Crown Grid Iron Greats Churchill $6.99 (total giveaway/closeout)

Padilla 1932 (closeout):
Torpedo $3
Toro $3

Cuba Aliados made in Miami (closeout):
Robusto $3
Toro $3

Casa Fernandez Corojo (closeout):
Robusto $3
Torpedo $3.50
Salamon $4

WE WILL BEAT MOST ONLINE DEALS, CALL OR EMAIL ROB! [email protected]

We appreciate your business,

Rob and Dan

8200 Northeast Pkwy.ste 102

North Richland Hills,TX 76182

817-427-1777

Toll Free from USA 877-2cigar2

Taboo Cigars - We will beat any online or local DFW retailer - Call Rob for details. 877-2cigar2. We carry Taboo, Padron, Fuente and more. Best cigar prices in Texas.


----------



## woodted

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tat Nobles 5 pack $22.95 at Cigar.com


----------



## Tlox

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got a business card from an event I was at... Promo code for $5 off total order of $75 or more at stogieboys.com

E1A021505E74

Never heard of them before but I bit, orderd some Patels.... code worked


----------



## Jenady

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Luis Martinez has a nice sampler going right now. I have smoked a few of their cigars and found them to be enjoyable.

Luis Martinez Cigar Company


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

nice find jim and it comes with a case..... nice indeed.


----------



## dasronin

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I found this on a non-cigar forum.

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95 
($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling) 
(allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.

(finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> LINK HERE
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


I'm gonna keep this bookmarked... looks like a decent deal... sites a bit sketchy. Thanks though!


----------



## BTcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



skiswitch6 said:


> I'm gonna keep this bookmarked... looks like a decent deal... sites a bit sketchy. Thanks though!


Nothing sketchy about this site. It is Altadis owned and ran. I ordered this and after a long delay I received a three pack of playboy robustos. I called them up and the next day I had the right sampler in the mail. Beautiful wrappers on these cigars.


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


Just put my order through... now the wait. Not a bad deal though. Thanks!


----------



## jimrockford

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

6 to 8 weeks? Do they start growing the tobacco after you place an order? Anyway, it'll be a nice surprise when it finally shows up. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LosingSleep said:


> *Fonseca 5-50
> *5-50 (5.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
> Cigars International
> 
> *Padilla 1932*
> Torpedo (6.1" x 52)10 CIGARS
> Cigars International
> 
> *Dominican Estates*
> Cigars International
> 
> *Oliva Serie 'O'*
> Robusto (5.0" x 50)10 CIGARS
> Cigars International
> 
> *Gurkha Regent*
> Torpedo (6.5" x 52)10 CIGARS
> Cigars International


link bump


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic*
10 Robustos $36.50
Cigars International

*CAO Gold*
10 Corona Gorda $34.99
Cigars International

*Cusano Corojo '97*
10 Robustos $24.99
10 Churchill $29.99
Cigars International

*Cain *
10 Habano Robusto $34.99
Cigars International

*ACID Liquid*
10 Liquids $39.99
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good til midnight tonight

*5 Vegas Miami*
2 - 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle (4.5" x 60)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami Robusto (5.0" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6.0" x 48)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (6.1" x 52) 
$29.99 
Cigars International

*Toro Bravo*
20 Petite Coronas $14.99
Cigars International

*Graycliff *
Boxes of 25 $225-275
Cigars International

*La Cuna Habano*
20 Salomon for $49.99
Cigars International

*Fonseca Serie 'F'*
10 Robusto for $19.99
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Padilla High Nines Sampler, only $29.99*

3 - Padilla Dominus Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
3 - Padilla Miami Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
3 - Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)

Cigars International

*Good til Midnight Tuesday*


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got this from FSS.

They are moving Arganese stock at pretty good prices. Check it out.

ML3 and CL3 MMMMMMMM!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


Has anyone gotten these yet? I love the Habana Reserve, but the page title and pic shows a Reserva Real (not my favorite), while the offer text and order page has Habana Reserve listed.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Good til midnight monday*

*Gurkha Triple Ligero*
10 Toros $25
Cigars International

*Cu-Avana Intenso*
10 Toros $25
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_b.asp

*Alec Bradley MAXX*
10 "The Fix" Robusto $29.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp

*ACID Opulence 3*
10 Torpedos $39.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp

*Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve*
25 Buffalo $25.99
Cigars International


----------



## afcnd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

is there anyone who experienced fake cigars from one of those websites?

Could someone write me the most safe websites for buying cigars? 
Which websites I can swear by?
I am not a pro, and I can not understand whether a cigar is fake with just looking and touching it.


----------



## rocketmann82

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



afcnd said:


> is there anyone who experienced fake cigars from one of those websites?
> 
> Could someone write me the most safe websites for buying cigars?
> Which websites I can swear by?
> I am not a pro, and I can not understand whether a cigar is fake with just looking and touching it.


Nope, they are all real cigars from places other than "the island". If you reads thru some of the posts here, you will find that a few sites are better than others.


----------



## afcnd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



rocketmann82 said:


> Nope, they are all real cigars from places other than "the island". If you reads thru some of the posts here, you will find that a few sites are better than others.


thanks for the information,

but, can anyone recommend me any websites for purchasing a new humidor?
I am in Istanbul-Turkey and the humidor prices begin on about 250$ here. If you would like buy a good humidor you need to be ready to spend thousands..
And I got my brother in Germany, wiesbaden. And he will come back on 12th of this month.

I found the following but the website is in German and I do not know German.
humidor-import.de/romeo-y-julieta-humidor-1.html
I sent them an email but they did not reply.

Briefly, because of shipping takes some time, too. I have 1 or 2 days to purchase a humidor online. I will make them ship the product to my brother.
Can anyone recommend me a website that I can trust for this job?
I have budget about for 300 euros.
If someone helps, that will be a great chance for me.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Profesor Sila*
10 Rothschilde $29.99
Cigars International

*CAO Black*
10 Gothic (Torpedo) $34.99
Cigars International

*Padilla Habano*10 Robustos $29.99
Cigars International

*Leon Jimenes Café Dominicano*
25 Petite Corona $29.99
Cigars International

*Cohiba Red Dot*
5 Robustos $32.50
Cigars International


----------



## variable

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow, just found this thread oke:

*Isaac thank you for starting it!*

Just ordered the R&J 4 cigar offer. Will check here regularly now :evil:


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

wow you can pick up a box of 2008 oliva serie V maduros for $67 shipped from thompson using promo code 10OFF. i dont even know how they have any of these left

OLIVA SERIE V TORPEDO MADURO


----------



## Swany

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya just started, 1st up is Cain Nub.


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

saw this at cigar.com, 23 plus hours left............:jaw:
GURKHA EMPIRE SERIES IV 
*COUNTRY:* NICARAGUAN*SIZE:* 5.5X52*WRAPPER:* MADURO*BODY:* MEDIUM5 CIGARS
*71% OFF!*

*MSRP:$55.00*

*$15.95*


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Gurkha Black Puro*
12 Torpedos $39.99
Cigars International

*Partagas Cifuentes*
10 Enero $29.99
Cigars International

*Montecristo White Label*
8 Double Coronas $39.99
Cigars International

*Reposado '96 Habano*
10 Solomon $24.99
Cigars International

*Felipe Gregorio*
Box of 20 Grouchos $29.99
Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jam is on today too!

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Weekend Deal
Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Now Through Sunday 9/26/10 Only:

Includes 10 Favorite Figurado Cigars
2 x Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6"x54)
2 x Diesel Unholy Cocktail Belicoso (5"X56)
2 x Gurkha Centurian Double X (6"x60)
2 x Oliva Serie 'G' Belicoso (5"x52)
2 x 5 Vegas Limitada 2010 Belicoso (6.2"x52)

Suggested Retail Price: $112.86
Weekend Blitz Price: $29.95










Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


FYI my card was charged the $7.95 today (I placed the order about a month ago) so maybe they're on the way?


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mutombo said:


> FYI my card was charged the $7.95 today (I placed the order about a month ago) so maybe they're on the way?


Oh god I hope so.. I place my order so long ago!


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Los Blancos NINE Robusto 5 packs for $26.98 on Cigar Monster! 
Use Smitty's link for $10 off and order 10!

I've already ordered my 20 :r


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R
5 Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Torpedo

$39.95

Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co

This is the best cigar deal I think I might of ever seen. Those Perdomo's usually go for $25 each.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



DeeSkank said:


> Los Blancos NINE Robusto 5 packs for $26.98 on Cigar Monster!
> Use Smitty's link for $10 off and order 10!
> 
> I've already ordered my 20 :r


What a deal. The $10 Famous coupon also works on the Monster? Hopefully they'll have some left on the mashup tonight.

Ugh...I have GOT to quit buying!


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> What a deal. The $10 Famous coupon also works on the Monster? Hopefully they'll have some left on the mashup tonight.
> 
> Ugh...I have GOT to quit buying!


Yep! Sure does.

I did cheat the system though...I made a new "account" so I could get another $10 off. :tape:


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

On second thought, my cooler is busting at the seams, and I've got a CBid order shipping tomorrow (a box and a 5er), so I'd better pass. I'd rather have toros anyway. I'll definitely keep that $10 coupon in mind the next time I see something on the monster that I cant pass up. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Futility

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> What a deal. The $10 Famous coupon also works on the Monster? Hopefully they'll have some left on the mashup tonight.
> 
> Ugh...I have GOT to quit buying!


Wow... haven't even gotten my last order from the monster and now I'll surely be placing another! :crash:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*The RP Introductory Sampler II* 
Includes 20 cigars:
4 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52) 
$59.99
Cigars International

*Erin Go Bragh Cigarillos*
Boxes if Natral and Irish Cream (50) $14.99
Cigars International

*CI Legends: Graycliff*
Box of 20 $49.99
Cigars International

*Padilla Dominus*
10 Corona Gorda $39.99
Cigars International

*Rocky Patel The Edge*
10 Toros (Corojo or Maduro) $32.50
Cigars International

Weekly Cigar Special
*La Aurora vs Fonseca*
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Note a promo but a htf. Arturo Fuente Hemingway Sungrown singles & boxes are available at tampa humidor. I just bought a few singles with free shipping.

Arturo Fuente Cigars, Discount Arturo Fuente Cigars - Tampa Humidor


----------



## Russell Pta

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

are the legends series graycliffs any good? i enjoyed the turbo i had a while back. i was thinking about ordering some. and i just spent 30 bucks on missles. i goofed on that one


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Russell Pta said:


> are the legends series graycliffs any good? i enjoyed the turbo i had a while back. i was thinking about ordering some. and i just spent 30 bucks on missles. i goofed on that one


Graycliffs were one of my favorites from the Legends series.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Oliva 6 Cigar Variety Sampler*
1 Oliva Connecticut Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
1 Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maduro (5 x 52) 
1 Oliva Serie G Toro Natural (6 x 50) 
1 Oliva Serie O Perfecto Natural (5 x 55) 
1 Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
1 Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Natural (5 x 54) 
$29.99 http://www.famous-smoke.com/oliva+6+cigar+variety+sampler+cigars/item+25840

*Devil's Weed *
Churchill, 20 cigars only $24.99
Good til end of today.
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Classic*
....additional $5 off every box plus FREE shipping
$50-70/box
Cigars International

*Oliveros XL Bold*
20 Presidente $39.99
Cigars International

*Cubao No. 5*
10 cigars $39.99
Cigars International

*Arganese S-THIS*
20 - Robusto (10.0" x 50) Connecticut/Maduro $19.99 
20 - Churchill Connecticut/Maduro (14.0" x 50) $21.99
Cigars International

*Leon Jimenes*
20 - #1 (7.5" x 50) $49.99 + Free Shipping.
Cigars International


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dasronin said:


> I found this on a non-cigar forum.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> Four Cigar Trial Sampler Only $7.95
> ($5.00 plus $2.95 shipping and handling)
> (allow 6-8 weeks for delivery)
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> (finally something I can contribute and afford. Are they here yet?????)


Finally got this order in today. Expect a month or two for delivery if you buy anything else from their site. I almost forgot about them.


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Decent deal on Diesel. 10 for 29.99

Cigars International


----------



## Futility

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



skiswitch6 said:


> Finally got this order in today. Expect a month or two for delivery if you buy anything else from their site. I almost forgot about them.


Forgot to mention that i got this last week! I definitely forgot about them but it was a nice surprise


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> *Arganese S-THIS*
> 20 - Robusto (10.0" x 50) Connecticut/Maduro $19.99
> 20 - Churchill Connecticut/Maduro (14.0" x 50) $21.99
> Cigars International


Anyone had these? I'm interested in the maduro.


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Anyone had these? I'm interested in the maduro.


Weak cigars.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



louistogie said:


> Weak cigars.


Thank you!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Definately save that Famous promo for the Monster.

You buy anything from the monster to get the free shipping, then go into the regular FM store and add a few singles things to get to $50.

Works great!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Partagas* Decadas Gift Set Only* $9.95!*
This week, buy any three 5-packs of Partagas, get a Partagas Decadas Limited Reserve 1998 Gift Set for just $9.95 extra! This $55.00 value includes a 3-cigar tin and a cylinder of "lights" (matches) packed in a gift box!









JRCigars.com Weekly Special: Partagas Decadas Gift Set Only $9.95! Save $45.00!


----------



## Futility

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bunker said:


> Definately save that Famous promo for the Monster.
> 
> You buy anything from the monster to get the free shipping, then go into the regular FM store and add a few singles things to get to $50.
> 
> Works great!


Great idea here! :thumb:


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Crafters is having a Columbus Day sale. If you are a sucker for Barber Pole cigars, they have quite a few on sale this time. Most are $30 for 20 sticks.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jam is on today 10-9

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com Daily Deal is a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktails for $85! It says you need to buy 2 for free shipping, but it fixed it to free in the checkout when I bought 1.

Get em!

Cigar.com - 5 pack Daily Deal


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Joe's Jam is on today 10-9
> 
> Joe Cigar Daily Deal


Cohiba Black Robusto???


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thompson is celebrating 10-10-10 by reducing some samplers and shipping for $0.10. The two PDR sets are pretty good. If you see a price on this site, once it is in your cart, it should be at least 10% cheaper.


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Joe's Jam is on today 10-9
> 
> Joe Cigar Daily Deal


They are doing it again today too.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Puros Indios 'Siembra de Oro' *
20 cigars as low as $17.50
Cigars International

*Blue Label B2*
free shipping on monstrous Cuban Wheels of 30 from $44.99
Cigars International

*Oliveros Classic*
...just $1 apiece
25 Corona for $25
Cigars International

*Augusto Reyes Epicur*
10 Belicoso $21.99
Cigars International

*Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro*
10 Robustos $25
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Series 'A'*
...starting at $1.99 apiece
$19.99-24.99
Cigars International

*CAO Brazilia*
...exclusive 58% savings
10 Impanema $32.50
Cigars International

Famous Smoke Shop Overstock sale
Cigars On Sale | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## perry7762

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

anyone know any ridiculous deals on oliva g maduro robusto? i just cant get enough of them


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



perry7762 said:


> anyone know any ridiculous deals on oliva g maduro robusto? i just cant get enough of them


Watch the Monster, the frequently pop up at less than $13 for a 5 pack.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'll be on the lookout as well, Perry convinced me I need to try them.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



perry7762 said:


> anyone know any ridiculous deals on oliva g maduro robusto? i just cant get enough of them


www.dailycigardeal.com


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> www.dailycigardeal.com


Damn! I was just coming here to post the same thing for perry :r
I haven't had the belicoso, but it's a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Now Through Sunday 10/18/10 Only:










Includes 12 Premium Rocky Patel Cigas
2 x Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo (6.1"x52)
2 x Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Torpedo (6.5"x52)
2 x Rocky Patel - Patel Bros. Torpedo (6.2"x52)
2 x Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo (6.1"x52)
2 x Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5"x50)
2 x Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5"x52)

$39.95

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jam is on again!

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## Trex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Joe's Jam is on again!
> 
> Joe Cigar Daily Deal


Some good deals going on....Always is when i'm broke, how thoughtful of them:boohoo:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

I'd like to get a box of these. Anyone have a good opinion on the Partagas Cifuentes 06 Diciembre? $50 bucks for 20.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mentioned in an old thread here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/182538-partagas-cifuentes-seasonal-blends.html


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jam again today
Joe Cigar Daily Deal

*Drew Estate Tabak Especial Ltd. Edition*
....free sampler plus free shipping
Cigars International

*Flor del Todo*
...just over $1 apiece
Cigars International

*Rocky Patel Rock Star Sampler*
4 - Rocky Patel 1961 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - RP 'Patel Bros' Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Signature Toro (6" x 52)
$31.99
Cigars International

*Perdomo Lot 23*
10 Toros $29.99
Cigars International

*Piloto Cubano*
...just $1.25 apiece
20 Torpedos or Churchills $25.00
Cigars International

*Natural Big Dirt Torpedo*
10 Torpedos $34.99
Cigars International

*Corona Cigar Company Weekly Cigar Special*
4 Don Pepin JJ Series Selectos Maduro
4 Partagas Black Series

Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso*15 for $54.95
Cigars International

*Man O' War Torpedo*
10 - $29.99
Cigars International

*J. Fuego Casa Fuego*
Robusto (5.0" x 50) 10 - $19.99
Toro (6.5" x 52) 10 - $21.99
Belicoso (6.0" x 52) 10 - $24.99
Double Corona (7.0" x 50) 10 - $24.99
Cigars International

*The Box-Pressed Ten Sampler*
2 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength (6" x 52)
2 - Nica Libre Imperial (6" x 54)
2 - Nub Cameroon Box-Press Torpedo (4" x 66)
2 - Oliva Master Blends Torpedo (6" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
$29.99
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Limitada '09 Belicoso*
10 - $29.99
Cigars International

*Montecristo Media Noche No. 2*10 - $49.99
Cigars International

*Corona Cigar Company Weekly Cigar Special*

5 Camacho Limited Harvest Robusto plus 5 CAO Gold Natural Robustos
10 - $39.99 20 - $69.99
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping on Cbid with promo code "CBIDFS". Expires 11/17


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Oliva Serie 'O'*
10 Robustos $27.50
Cigars International

*Blue Label*
10 Robustos $19.99
Cigars International

*CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon*
10 Robustos $34.99
Cigars International

*Rocky Patel I-Press*
10 Toros $32.50
Cigars International

*Corona Cigar Company Weekly Cigar Special*Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*










$19.95 (limit 2 per customer) sale ends 12/20/2010

RP Amilcar Perez Castro 12 Cigar Sampler

Great write up about Amilcar Perez Castro

Amilcar - Premium Cigars by Rocky Patel


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Oliva Sweet Sixteen Sampler, 16 cigars only $49.99*
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Oliva Master Blends III Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto Maduro (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Cain Habano Robusto (5.75" x 50)
1 - Cain Maduro Robusto (5.75" x 50)
1 - Cain Habano Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Cain Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Cain Habano Double Toro (6" x 60)
1 - Cain Maduro Double Toro (6" x 60)
1 - Nub 460 Cameroon (4" x 60)
1 - Nub 460 Connecticut (4" x 60)
1 - Nub 460 Habano (4" x 60)
1 - Nub 460 Maduro (4" x 60)
1 - Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 66)

MSRP: $100.28

Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Puros Indios Viejo*
...as low as 99-cents apiece
Cigars International

*Tatiana Sweets*...exclusive 57% savings
50 - Tatiana Tins Sweets
$29.99
Cigars International

*Perdomo Habano*
Perdomo's 90-rated Habano, in your choice of wrapper, just $2.99 apiece

10 - Robustos $29.99
Cigars International

*G.A.R. by Gran Habano*
10 Robustos - $29.99
Cigars International

*Corona Cigar Company Weekly Cigar Special*

Weekly Cigar Special - The Classics: Part II
Punch & Carlos Torano Silver
10 Cigars ($67.50 value) Only $29.95 or 2-Fer $50.00!
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Alec Bradley Flight Sampler, 10 cigars only $25*

Cigars International

The Alec Bradley Flight Sampler includes 10 cigars:
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x50)
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Robusto (5" x 50)

MSRP: $73.81


----------



## Fury556

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Cigar.com has some decent prices on boxes of stuff right now. Free shipping also.

I kinds want the Diesel shortys for $74.99 but haven't even tried one yet and I wanna see what happens tomorrow(Black Friday).


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Cain Habano Robusto's, 10 for $34.95 on their daily deal right now. I picked those up. Not a blockbuster deal but a nice potent cigar that I would prefer 10 of as opposed to a box of 24.


----------



## Warren

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just a note on the Cigar.com box deal. It says free shipping on the banner but when I added a box of the Diesel Shortys to my cart it said I had to spend $100 for free shipping. Otherwise it starts at an extra $6. Not a huge deal but somewhat misleading.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Black Friday Maduro Madness Sampler No. 2, $29.99*
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick (5.5" x 55)
1 - Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5" x 54)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5" x 56)
1 - Felipe II Fat-Boy Extra (4.5" x 60)
1 - Gurkha Empire Series IV (5.5" x 52)
1 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Perfecto (5" x 55)
1 - Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre (5.5" x 49)
1 - Pioneer Valley by Torano Robusto Maduro (4.75" x 52)
1 - Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Palma Real Maduro (7" x 42)
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)

$29.99

Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you want to try the MoW Armada, a pretty good price.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> If you want to try the MoW Armada, a pretty good price.


Is there a free shipping code we can use on this deal?


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Batista30 said:


> Is there a free shipping code we can use on this deal?


Not that I've found.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The DPG Blacks (Cuban Classic) are back on sale at cheaphumidors.com. Free shipping until midnight tonight, but if you miss the free shipping you can use one of the 5% coupons floating around on the forums. Can't combine free shipping and the coupon.

Perlas (1952) are $42, Petite Lanceros (1977) are $62, Belicosos (1970) are $74, and Robustos (1979) are $65.


----------



## tebone673

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found this deal on CI for La Herenica Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robustos

10 for $25 with sitewide free shipping. That's a steal IMO.

Cigars International


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$30 for $60 worth of cigars at Stogie Boys through Groupon

LINK


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't usually purchase singles because of the markup that occurs but for those that can't seem to get their hands on an anejo and don't mind paying 2-3 dollars more per stick.....
***************.com
Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva | Atlantic Cigar Company

I am not promoting them.


----------



## Yorzinlax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Deal of the Day at Cigar.com for 12/12 is Cain Nub. 5 for 18.95. Pretty good deal if you like them. :thumb:


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't know if this is a good deal or not but here goes.....

Holt's Fuente Xtremely Rare Holiday Sampler

Includes 10 Cigars:

2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau N
2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau SG
2 AF Hemingway Classic
2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
2 AF Anejo #48

Free Shipping. High Noon Price: $99.95


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> I don't know if this is a good deal or not but here goes.....
> 
> Holt's Fuente Xtremely Rare Holiday Sampler
> 
> Includes 10 Cigars:
> 
> 2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau N
> 2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau SG
> 2 AF Hemingway Classic
> 2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
> 2 AF Anejo #48
> 
> Free Shipping. High Noon Price: $99.95


Looks good. $10 more at Atlantic.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> I don't know if this is a good deal or not but here goes.....
> 
> Holt's Fuente Xtremely Rare Holiday Sampler
> 
> Includes 10 Cigars:
> 
> 2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau N
> 2 AF Chateau Fuente Double Chateau SG
> 2 AF Hemingway Classic
> 2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
> 2 AF Anejo #48
> 
> Free Shipping. High Noon Price: $99.95


It's a good deal if you like what you're getting. In that collection however, you're getting many cigars you can find throughout the year. In my opinion the package is overpriced for what you can get the cigars through deals. But, if you're asking if this is a good price compared to what other cigar shops are selling it for, the answer is yes.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Batista30 said:


> It's a good deal if you like what you're getting. In that collection however, you're getting many cigars you can find throughout the year. In my opinion the package is overpriced for what you can get the cigars through deals. But, if you're asking if this is a good price compared to what other cigar shops are selling it for, the answer is yes.


Agreed; are any of those actually "extremely rare?" No. If they are to you, ask a few brothers if they have access to them and I'm positive they'd be more than willing to grab some for ya!

The EXTREMELY rare stuff is the chili peppers, the BBMF/LBMF's, Sand Sharks, maduro Opus, etc.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holiday sale at cigarking:

10% off orders of $100 with code FP10
15% off orders of $150 and free shipping with code FP15
20% off orders of $200 and free shipping with code FP20
25% off orders of $500 and free shipping with code FP25


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Batista30 said:


> It's a good deal if you like what you're getting. In that collection however, you're getting many cigars you can find throughout the year. In my opinion the package is overpriced for what you can get the cigars through deals. But, if you're asking if this is a good price compared to what other cigar shops are selling it for, the answer is yes.


I was going to post about this sampler but anyway the fuente site tampasweetheart has the sampler for 97.95 or 99.95. this is lowest I have seen them sell it for, usually they are higher than some other sites.


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mutombo said:


> Holiday sale at cigarking:
> 
> 10% off orders of $100 with code FP10
> 15% off orders of $150 and free shipping with code FP15
> 20% off orders of $200 and free shipping with code FP20
> 25% off orders of $500 and free shipping with code FP25


Good price for Liga Privada.


----------



## rhmills

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



louistogie said:


> Good price for Liga Privada.


Unfortunately, it says near the bottom that the savings do not apply toward Liga Privada and a few others.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



louistogie said:


> Good price for Liga Privada.





rhmills said:


> Unfortunately, it says near the bottom that the savings do not apply toward Liga Privada and a few others.


I tried the code a few days on LP and just as you found out, it didn't work. Oh well, their pricing is a little......


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Batista30 said:


> I tried the code a few days on LP and just as you found out, it didn't work. Oh well, their pricing is a little......


That's lame. That would of been a deal.


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice Oliva (Oliva/Cain/Nub) sampler on the free fall.
Oliva Sweet 16 Sampler - 16 Cigars - CigarBid.com
16 sticks and resets to $50.


----------



## aroma

*Madison humidor $56 shipped from the Monster*

CigarMonster.com has the Madison humidor priced very well in the mashup today from 11AM to noon EST, and again from 11PM to midnight.

It claims to hold 25 cigars, but I can comfortably fit 38 sticks (@ 50 RG) in mine.

You can see a couple of photos in this thread.

I love this little humidor. It is built much better than the typical cheap humidor and holds humidity longer than my other cheap humidors.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man o War Ruination Robusto 10 packs $35

Cigars International


----------



## aroma

*Don't have to wait until 11PM for the Madison humidor...*

The Madison is up on CigarMonster.com now until midnight.

BTW, mine came with an accurate analog hygrometer, saving me the $17 it would have cost for a digital. However, analog hygrometers are hit-and-miss, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

new one from Famous $10 off of $50, code is *save2011*


----------



## tmac77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure if Atlantic has a misprint on their website or not but if you are a VIP member the listed price for a 'Pack of 25' Rockey Patel Vintage 1990's
Robusto 25-pack $6.25 (Reg. $86.95)
Churchill 25-pack $7.00 (Reg. $98.95)
Toro 25-pack $7.00 (Reg. $98.98)
Torpedo 25-pack $7.89 (Reg. $109.95)


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmac77 said:


> Not sure if Atlantic has a misprint on their website or not but if you are a VIP member the listed price for a 'Pack of 25' Rockey Patel Vintage 1990's
> Robusto 25-pack $6.25 (Reg. $86.95)
> Churchill 25-pack $7.00 (Reg. $98.95)
> Toro 25-pack $7.00 (Reg. $98.98)
> Torpedo 25-pack $7.89 (Reg. $109.95)


If someone can actually get that deal I'll pay you triple the $7.89 for a box of the torpedoes. LOL (serious though)

(I'm guessing they mean 7.89 a piece if you buy 25)


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



johnmoss said:


> If someone can actually get that deal I'll pay you triple the $7.89 for a box of the torpedoes. LOL (serious though)


I'll pay double on some toros and you can keep half of them for your trouble!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy crap, that's cheap! I checked the site - I didn't see the deal, but joining the VIP club is $60 a year. Might be worthwhile if you order a lot of stuff from these guys, but I've personally never used this vendor.


----------



## jimrockford

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Get them while they last...

Cigar King
Ultimate Anejo Sampler - $44.95

1 - Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
3 - Fuente Anejo No. 60 (6x49)
1 - Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimrockford said:


> Get them while they last...
> 
> Cigar King
> Ultimate Anejo Sampler - $44.95
> 
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
> 3 - Fuente Anejo No. 60 (6x49)
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)


Grabbed a couple, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimrockford said:


> Get them while they last...
> 
> Cigar King
> Ultimate Anejo Sampler - $44.95
> 
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
> 3 - Fuente Anejo No. 60 (6x49)
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)


Well first off thank you for the heads up I ordered a pack ,second I wish I never seen this post because they also had boxes of T-52 pigs for $129 so I had to order 2 boxes:smoke: my CC hates you LOL


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



foxracer72 said:


> Well first off thank you for the heads up I ordered a pack ,second I wish I never seen this post because they also had boxes of T-52 pigs for $129 so I had to order 2 boxes:smoke: my CC hates you LOL


Just got mine and can't wait to jump in!


----------



## aroma

*Hemingway maduros at Tampa Humidor*

The only vitola I've ever tried is the Work of Art maduro ("WOAM"), but I assume these others are just as good. The Signature maduro works out to $7.60 each shipped, which I think is a very good price.

Hemingway Signature Maduro - 6 X 47 - 25 cigars per box
5 - Pack $42.50
Box $189.95

Hemingway Classic Maduro 7 X 48 - 25 cigars per box
5 - Pack $45.00
Box $199.95

Hemingway Masterpiece Maduro - 9X52 - 10 cigars per box
5 - Pack $82.50
Box $146.95


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimrockford said:


> Get them while they last...
> 
> Cigar King
> Ultimate Anejo Sampler - $44.95
> 
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
> 3 - Fuente Anejo No. 60 (6x49)
> 1 - Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)


Been trying to resist. Every time I come in this thread, I click the link to see if this is finally out of stock and I can just move on. I finally broke and had to buy 2 :decision:


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarking.com is running a special on 5 packs. 25% off 5 packs with coupon play25

Check it out!

Some sweet deals on VSG, Liga Privadas, and Padron 1964s. Im about to pull the trigger, comes out to a little over $7 a stick on those.


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ligas excluded, fine printiscounts will not be applied to sale merchandise. Only regularly priced
items qualify for the additional discounts. All Davidoff and Liga Privada
cigars are excluded from these discounts



DeeSkank said:


> cigarking.com is running a special on 5 packs. 25% off 5 packs with coupon play25
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> Some sweet deals on VSG, Liga Privadas, and Padron 1964s. Im about to pull the trigger, comes out to a little over $7 a stick on those.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



foxracer72 said:


> Ligas excluded, fine printiscounts will not be applied to sale merchandise. Only regularly priced
> items qualify for the additional discounts. All Davidoff and Liga Privada
> cigars are excluded from these discounts


It's working for me. When you use the coupon, it gives you a "you have redeemed $$$"

Counted up the value of the 5 packs I have in my cart, and it included 25% off the Ligas as well.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ccom's 3for5.. + 1.95 shipping.. = 3 decent smokes for $6.95

Cigar.com 3 for 5 (2010) - Cigar.com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

AVO LE10 Box of 10, free shipping, and a free 5ct travel humidor $117.50

AVO Limited Edition 2010 (Box of 10) with Free AVO Travel Humidor


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

just saw AF 8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro on monster for79.99 Not sure how great a deal it is just thought others would like to know


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster,
Name Your Price,
107 Robustos,
Offer $70

You just got a box less than a dollar over cost.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Monster,
> Name Your Price,
> 107 Robustos,
> Offer $70
> 
> You just got a box less than a dollar over cost.


Very awesome Charlie! I haven't tried those yet, how are they?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sold out!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> just saw AF 8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro on monster for79.99 Not sure how great a deal it is just thought others would like to know


That's a great deal, but I wish they'd sell the naturals for that


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Today only - First of the Month- 1$ Shipping- No code needed.

•	Order online at Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars 
•	$1 Shipping is automatically calculated at checkout/no code needed


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the heads-up Bruce! I had been wanting a keep punch and they had a key ring one for $2.95 plus the $1 on shipping, I got the cheap punch I wanted for less than $4 to my door! Now I only have $5 left in my checking account! Friday needs to hurry up and get here so I can get paid haha!

RG to you Bruce!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This isn't really a promo, but still a good deal. Tampa Humidor started carrying LP #9s and T52. They are a cool company because singles ship for free first class. So, a $10 robusto shipped isn't a bad single price. They've always shipped quick to me and everything arrives safely.

Link


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> This isn't really a promo, but still a good deal. Tampa Humidor started carrying LP #9s and T52. They are a cool company because singles ship for free first class. So, a $10 robusto shipped isn't a bad single price. They've always shipped quick to me and everything arrives safely.
> 
> Link


It shows they have dirty rats too if anyone is interested!

Good find Eric!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo (6 1/2"X52)
5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 (wrapper will vary) (5 7/8"X60)
MSRP $87.50 Weekly Cigar Special Price $34.95

Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co

*Gurkha Regent*
20-$49.99
Cigars International

*Carlos Toraño Fortress*
10 - Cannon $29.99
Cigars International

*Oliva Serie 'O'*
10- Robusto $27.50
[URL=http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_c.asp]Cigars International

*Don Rafael*
20- Churchills $25.00
Cigars International

*5 Vegas Series 'A'*
10- Anomaly $17.50
Cigars International


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$10 off of $50.00 On Famous - talkshop is the code to use.

Posted here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/284903-new-famous-10-discount-code.htmlby Joe


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn has a pretty good sampler deal.

Ten Commandments


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.

RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Wow, thanks for the link! Never seen a deal that good!!!


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Not going to get excited till they are in my humi, but this is great! Thanks brother!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Not going to get excited till they are in my humi, but this is great! Thanks brother!


They can take 2-8 weeks to arrive, but they should arrive eventually.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Great deal! Thanks for the link, bro!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$15 off any order over $75 at famous. Code is FEB15.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



kenelbow said:


> $15 off any order over $75 at famous. Code is FEB15.


Just got the email as well, pretty good savings there. 20% off


----------



## carpenter

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> ]Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.[/url]
> 
> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Couldn't pass this deal up, just placed my order. Thanks for the info.

And being 6-8 weeks delivery i will probably forget about it and it will be just like Christmas when they show up.


----------



## variable

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Just ordered the R&J's. Thanks.
I know they take a while, but they do show!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Rock31 said:


> Just got the email as well, pretty good savings there. 20% off


Just used it last night. Looks like you can only use it once though. I tried it again a few minutes later and was rejected. Oh well it was worth a try.


----------



## Qball

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



variable said:


> Just ordered the R&J's. Thanks.
> I know they take a while, but they do show!


Did this deal last year... couldn't stand them. Smoked one and threw the rest away... guess my palate is different.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts.com has many CAO blends on sale.
I just picked up a 10-pack of CAO Brazilia Gol for $2.50/stick, shipping included.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Holts.com has many CAO blends on sale.
> I just picked up a 10-pack of CAO Brazilia Gol for $2.50/stick, shipping included.


 cant seem to find the deal, do u have a link?


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*"The 5 Pack block party is back! Save 25% off on your favortite 5 packs this week.‏ PHATASH.com"

enter code PFP25 for 25% off 5-packs.

*


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> cant seem to find the deal, do u have a link?


Sorry, it's gone already.


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nighthawk2k8 said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> RyJ Habana Reserve 4 smoke sampler for $7.95 shipped.


Funds were just taken out of my account for "TOBACCO PRODUCTS", word on the street is they do this right before they ship!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hmmm I did the Monti one a week ago maybe I should grab the RyJ soon.


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just signed up for the Monti classic one too. 7 cigars, $18 shipped (both deals). $2.60 a stick!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Just signed up for the Monti classic one too. 7 cigars, $18 shipped (both deals). $2.60 a stick!


Awesome deal brother! I might have to get in on this!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Impressive selection for once on the mashup tonight:

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## BMack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bunker said:


> Impressive selection for once on the mashup tonight:
> 
> Cigar Monster Mashup!


I was JUST going to post that the Fuente Short Story 5-pack was on Mashup for $21.


----------



## carpenter

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bunker said:


> Impressive selection for once on the mashup tonight:
> 
> Cigar Monster Mashup!


It is a great selection, i just picked up the nub habano's but i want to buy so much other stuff.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome deal brother! I might have to get in on this!


I signed up for the RJ one as well. I got it a while back and it says 1 per household. I guess if you wait long enough, that isnt the case. My CC was just charged! Tobacco Products.

anyone have the monte one? I got that one too but want to try again too


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NickD2008 said:


> I signed up for the RJ one as well. I got it a while back and it says 1 per household. I guess if you wait long enough, that isnt the case. My CC was just charged! Tobacco Products.
> 
> anyone have the monte one? I got that one too but want to try again too


the Monte expired 2/28

Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> the Monte expired 2/28
> 
> Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.


thanks Josh - They also had the Playboy sampler deal too which expired


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Montecristo Cigar Sampler Offer.

This one is still going, its the one i ordered. Montecristo Classics, i might have wanted the platinums more but this is what i could get. I ordered the RyJs in late Jan. i believe and im hoping now that theres no problem in ordering both the Montes and the RyJs.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Montecristo Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> This one is still going, its the one i ordered. Montecristo Classics, i might have wanted the platinums more but this is what i could get. I ordered the RyJs in late Jan. i believe and im hoping now that theres no problem in ordering both the Montes and the RyJs.


Sweet thanks Will I got 1 platinum order in I will probably due this and the RyJ this week.


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

No problem, glad i could help out.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> No problem, glad i could help out.


Did you get the RyJ in yet Will?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just found this Cigar.com 3 for 5 (2011) - Cigar.com


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



donovanrichardson said:


> Did you get the RyJ in yet Will?


No sign of the sticks yet, but i should have them next week if they charge and ship together.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> No sign of the sticks yet, but i should have them next week if they charge and ship together.


Sounds good, looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh me too!


----------



## aroma

*High-end sampler at cigar.com*

$50, including shipping:



> Today you'll receive a super premium sampler filled with 5 cigars. Included are Arturo Fuente OpusX Lost City Robusto, Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro Torpedo, Ashton ESG Churchill, Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 48 and Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic Maduro.
> 
> Due to the limited availability of these fine cigars, you may receive an Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 48 as shown OR a No. 49 - based on availability. You may also receive either a Fuente Hemmingway Classic Maduro as shown OR a Hemingway Signature - depending on availability.


----------



## Bleedingme

*Re: High-end sampler at cigar.com*



aroma said:


> $50, including shipping:


That's $50 that I didn't want to spend. I'm in for a 5er


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: High-end sampler at cigar.com*



aroma said:


> $50, including shipping:


I missed it. Sold out when I got up at 6:30! Who is buying all the samplers so late at night, preventing me from getting them in the morning?


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Must have very limited quantity


----------



## DanR

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those that may not have seen it yet, the new edition of Cigar Aficionado has a coupon pasted inside for a free La Gloria Cubana Serie N. I hadn't tried one yet, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



DanR said:


> For those that may not have seen it yet, the new edition of Cigar Aficionado has a coupon pasted inside for a free La Gloria Cubana Serie N. I hadn't tried one yet, so that was a nice surprise.


I saw that...nothing better than free cigars!


----------



## srfulton

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cant wait to get those Romro Y Julieta's. Does it take 6 to 8 weeks? I used the on line order form. Thanks


----------



## carpenter

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



srfulton said:


> Cant wait to get those Romro Y Julieta's. Does it take 6 to 8 weeks? I used the on line order form. Thanks


I got mine in less than 2 weeks, they came a couple days after they took the money out of my bank account


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



srfulton said:


> Cant wait to get those Romro Y Julieta's. Does it take 6 to 8 weeks? I used the on line order form. Thanks


I ordered mine a 3 weeks ago and they arrived last week. Once your credit card is charged, expect them shortly after...they are good smokes


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone see cigar.com daily deal today

Top Tier Sampler 2010
We leveraged our close relationships with the industry's top cigar makers to bring you their most exclusive cigars including Man O' War Armada, Ashton ESG, Tatuaje Black, Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro and Liga Privada Dirty Rat.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Anyone see cigar.com daily deal today
> 
> Top Tier Sampler 2010
> We leveraged our close relationships with the industry's top cigar makers to bring you their most exclusive cigars including Man O' War Armada, Ashton ESG, Tatuaje Black, Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro and Liga Privada Dirty Rat.


Damn! That is tempting, especially since I don't currently own a travel humi.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Anyone see cigar.com daily deal today
> 
> Top Tier Sampler 2010
> We leveraged our close relationships with the industry's top cigar makers to bring you their most exclusive cigars including Man O' War Armada, Ashton ESG, Tatuaje Black, Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro and Liga Privada Dirty Rat.


Looks like they ran out. Gran Habano 3 SLS Robusto listed now.


----------



## notaverage

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Montecristo Cigar Sampler Offer.
> 
> This one is still going, its the one i ordered. Montecristo Classics, i might have wanted the platinums more but this is what i could get. I ordered the RyJs in late Jan. i believe and im hoping now that theres no problem in ordering both the Montes and the RyJs.


I bought both at the same time in January, the RyJ and The Montecristo Platinums, but I only received the Platinums so far. I've never used the deal before, but I wonder if they canceled my RyJ because it's one deal per household?


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Look what we have here on Joe today.

Cain Daytona Torpedo--never had one but reviews have been good.

http://www.joecigar.com


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BMack said:


> I was JUST going to post that the Fuente Short Story 5-pack was on Mashup for $21.


Just to let you know Niceashcigars dot com has the short story 5 pack for under 21...all the time. not sure what their shipping rates are


----------



## DanR

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cbid has Oliva V Maduro Torpedos on Free Fall. I just bought a 5'er for $44.77. It might go lower, but I was anxious to get some.


----------



## BMack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Just to let you know Niceashcigars dot com has the short story 5 pack for under 21...all the time. not sure what their shipping rates are


...and they probably wouldn't have sent me cigars with mold all over them.


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.biz has free shipping tommorrow (Thursday March 24th , 2011)

Starts Thursday - March 24th at 6 am 
Expires Thursday - March 24th at 10 am

No code to enter. Just order between those hours.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



notaverage said:


> I bought both at the same time in January, the RyJ and The Montecristo Platinums, but I only received the Platinums so far. I've never used the deal before, but I wonder if they canceled my RyJ because it's one deal per household?


I ordered this deal twice...each to the same house. mine were spread out a few months though


----------



## Bunker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

pipesandcigars.com

10% off Cigar orders over $30 (coupon code cigar10)
10% off any Pipe Tobacco purchase (coupon code tobacco10)
15% off any new pipe purchase (coupon code pipe15)

Free shipping over $100 still seems to apply with the discount.


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NickD2008 said:


> I ordered this deal twice...each to the same house. mine were spread out a few months though


Than i should at least get my first order soon huh?! My account was charged on march 7th for the RyJs.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got in on the Cigar Place free shipping this morning. I lost my punch cutter and I've been wanting to try a V-cutter so I ordered both for a steal!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Which V-Cutter?


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Rock31 said:


> Which V-Cutter?


Just a cheap $5 one, just to see if I like the cut or not. I lost my punch so I had to order another! I have no idea what happened!


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



notaverage said:


> I bought both at the same time in January, the RyJ and The Montecristo Platinums, but I only received the Platinums so far. I've never used the deal before, but I wonder if they canceled my RyJ because it's one deal per household?


The same thing happened to me! I ordered teh Platinums and the Playboys at the same time, but I only recieved the platinums about a month in a half ago, and never recieved the playboys!


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Than i should at least get my first order soon huh?! My account was charged on march 7th for the RyJs.


yes you should get them soon...once its charged, around 3 weeks later they arive


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh i feel a lot better now. I thought they charge and ship at the same time, and there was a problem with my order.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor has a close-out on RP lanceros. They are all discontinued, but pretty good prices if you like any of the blends. $75/box.

Sungrown

Old World

Edge


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Money for the montecristos was taken out of my account today, the RyJ $ was taken out on march 7th. Still haven't gotten them...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got my montis today classics and platinums... dont remember ordering classics but wont complain about it.


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got the Monte classics yesterday.


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just to list them all... am I missing any? Grrr... I can't check to see if these work right now... be back in a bit

Trinidad Reserve Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Cigar Sampler Offer.
Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A. or Montecristo Classic Cigar Sampler Offer.
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
Montecristo Platinum Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekly Deal
5- La Aurora 1495 Robusto 5x50
5- Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda 6x47 $26.95

I've seen the Guillermo Leons priced above $27 for a fiver. Pretty good deal because the 1495s are tasty smokes.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Weekly Deal
> 5- La Aurora 1495 Robusto 5x50
> 5- Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda 6x47 $26.95
> 
> I've seen the Guillermo Leons priced above $27 for a fiver. Pretty good deal because the 1495s are tasty smokes.


Dude excellent deal.. granted the $8.95 shipping is absurd but still.. great smokes. I just got one.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Dude excellent deal.. granted the $8.95 shipping is absurd but still.. great smokes. I just got one.


Yeah, I saw that shipping cost after I added it. Maybe something else can be added to the order to help offset it. Still excited about it.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Yeah, I saw that shipping cost after I added it. Maybe something else can be added to the order to help offset it. Still excited about it.


Yeah I probably should've done that.. but it's cool. I love La Auroras.. I need to pick some Preferidos and 100 anos (never had one of the 100).. I was given a Guillermo Leon CG by BillKell last week and it was GREAT. I'm really excited about this deal. Thanks man 

+1!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Yeah I probably should've done that.. but it's cool. I love La Auroras.. I need to pick some Preferidos and 100 anos (never had one of the 100).. I was given a Guillermo Leon CG by BillKell last week and it was GREAT. I'm really excited about this deal. Thanks man
> 
> +1!


Thanks for the bump. I've never had one, but heard such good things about them.


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Stogie boys groupon again. 20 gets you 40

Philadelphia Deal of the Day


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



chrisw said:


> Just to list them all... am I missing any? Grrr... I can't check to see if these work right now... be back in a bit
> 
> Trinidad Reserve Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Cigar Sampler Offer.
> Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A. or Montecristo Classic Cigar Sampler Offer.
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer.
> Montecristo Platinum Cigar Offer from Altadis U.S.A.


thanks for this chris - I missed the trinidads..


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm loving that Aurora deal, but I don't have a credit card. Anyone willing to make a few extra bucks and swing one my way?


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I'm loving that Aurora deal, but I don't have a credit card. Anyone willing to make a few extra bucks and swing one my way?


I may be online some tomorrow, if no one else offers let me know and I will do it (for free!) I know from experience your fast and good with the PP payments!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



chrisw said:


> I may be online some tomorrow, if no one else offers let me know and I will do it (for free!) I know from experience your fast and good with the PP payments!


Just let me know brother!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got my sticks from SmokeInn today.. wow the shipping might've been high but the quality of the shipping was immaculate. Each 5pack had a boveda.. a NICE heavy double blade cutter and a hand written letter thanking me.

I'll be shopping there again.


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They called me today to make sure I wanted to send it to Benjamin. I like that touch too- I mentioned to them that we where friends on Puff and they where like oh ok!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Puffing one of the Guillermo's right now.. I didn't even let it sit. It's excellent.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man O' War Ruination 
10 Robustos $39.99
Cigars International


----------



## REDROMMY

*About the Altadis Samplers:*

After months of waiting, my money was refunded today back into my account. Everyday for the past 2 weeks ive been opening my mailbox a little faster than normal. The habana reserves were on my list of sticks to try and their not coming now. The money refunded, which was supposed to get me 7 premium cigars, cant get me a 5 pack of normally priced cigars (which is why i was excited in the first place). :boohoo:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

*Re: About the Altadis Samplers:*



REDROMMY said:


> After months of waiting, my money was refunded today back into my account. Everyday for the past 2 weeks ive been opening my mailbox a little faster than normal. The habana reserves were on my list of sticks to try and their not coming now. The money refunded, which was supposed to get me 7 premium cigars, cant get me a 5 pack of normally priced cigars (which is why i was excited in the first place). :boohoo:


Crap! Well that's probably what happened to mine too then...


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just bought a cuban crafters perfect cutter with my returned money, had to be done, i was using a $4 cutter from famous smoke... which ran like a champ for a while but started slowing down lately. Maybe it'll save some cigars from a dull cutter fate and this story can have a kinda happy ending.


----------



## zeebra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Check it out, awesome deal on Stradavirius
http://www.topqualitycigars.com/


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Daily Deal: 10 Diesel Unholy Cocktails for $32.50 and of course free shipping!!!

Shoot... Sorry. Apparently I caught one of those "Jambalaya" Deals... whatever the hell they are. Well, at least I snatched a 10 pack but please don't tell my wife!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Inventory Clearance*
...save up to 80% on boxes
Cigars International

*10 - Diesel Shorty $29.99*Cigars International

*Blue Label Robusto*
10 for $19.99
Cigars International

*Alec Bradley Harvest '97*
10 Toros $27.50
Cigars International

*Perdomo Reserve 10th Champagne*
10 - Epicure $32.50
Cigars International


----------



## Zogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bunker said:


> pipesandcigars.com
> 
> 10% off Cigar orders over $30 (coupon code cigar10)
> 10% off any Pipe Tobacco purchase (coupon code tobacco10)
> 15% off any new pipe purchase (coupon code pipe15)
> 
> Free shipping over $100 still seems to apply with the discount.


i got these with an order recently as well, i wanted add this is..

Good until may 15th, 2011 and:

hookahs from pipesandcigars.com (some of us like hookahs! haha) 12% off - hookah12

and RYOsupply.com 10% off - ryo10

they're on the back of the promo card thing that the first 3 were on

also good till may 15th, ont he back of the pipesandcigars thing


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



chrisw said:


> They called me today to make sure I wanted to send it to Benjamin. I like that touch too- I mentioned to them that we where friends on Puff and they where like oh ok!


I will probably be ordering from them again, the handwritten note was a nice touch. I'm all about personal customer service!


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That 3 cigars for a buck is back in stock at CI, just a heads up


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I will probably be ordering from them again, the handwritten note was a nice touch. I'm all about personal customer service!


Yeah these guys are a class act. I'll definitely be giving them some business.


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> Check it out, awesome deal on Stradavirius
> Handmade Cigars Accessories Pipes Tobacco Snus | Top Quality Cigars


Thanks for the heads up! I got a few of these, opened the box and they had included a hat! Now I can say hat's off to top hat! Class act here folks!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.phatash.com/LA-AURORA-107-ROBUSTO-10-PACK-SPECIAL

10 La Aurora 107's for $27.95!

Great cigars.. great deal and $5.00 flat rate ship. I've I didn't blow my cigar budget for the next 20 years this month I'd buy like 5 of the deals! haha


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those that are into the Diesels, they're on Free Fall right now at Cbid, lowest I saw was $75 for a box of UC (30 sticks). Don't think you can get em any cheaper than that.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

DPG Blue Toros on sale for $115/box.

LINK


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> 10 La Aurora 107's for $27.95!
> 
> Great cigars.. great deal and $5.00 flat rate ship. I've I didn't blow my cigar budget for the next 20 years this month I'd buy like 5 of the deals! haha


Thanks for posting this! I just took advantage of it


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just took advantage of it


Yeah it was supposed to end on 04/25 but I just bought 2 more. it's an amazing deal and I've smoked like 4 of them already SOOO good. I might buy more..


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekly Deal - Sweet Sixteen Sampler

That's 16 premium cigars at less than $2.50 a cigar. How can anyone go wrong with this deal! I sense early selling out on this one so don't waste time. 
2- Torano Noventa Latin 6.5 x 54 
2- Torano Noventa Satiago 5 x 50 
2- Torano Noventa Esperanza 6 x 52 
1- Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Robusto 5 x 52 
1- Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Robusto 5 x 50 
1- Torano Exodus 50 Box Press 5 x 55 
1- Torano Exodus 50 Robusto 5 x 50 
1- Joya Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo 5.5 x 54 
1- Camacho Select Torpedo 6.5 x 54 
1- Camacho Havana Monarca 5 x 50 
2- Camacho Coyolar Titan 6 x 60 
1- Camacho Coyolar Rothchild 4.5 x 50

*$39.95*


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free Shipping on the first of the month (Today) at Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars cigarplace.biz No code. Just order and shipping is free


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

what do you guys think of the "dirty dozen II sampler" from cigar . com? for 29.95

EDIT: It's right on one of the scrolling specials on the homepage

12 cigars, one each of Nica Libre, Man O' War Virtue, Cuba Libre, San Miguel, 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II, Morro Castle, Diesel Unlimited, Man O' War Ruination, Cuba Libre One, Padilla Miami Edicion Limitada, Ave Maria, and Cu-Avana Punisher.

Not sure on the sizes though. CI has a similar sampler "Eight Angry Coronas" corona's for $25 but it's only 8 cigars. I've been really wanting to try coronas though.

Ave Maria, Nica Libre, MOW, and Diesel are brands I've been wanting to try


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Also a reminder and heads up for those unaware, $1 shipping at Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars

Also, check out this page for promo codes you can add to sweeten the deal!
CigarPlace.biz Coupon Codes Updated | Amazing Cigar Bargains


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Free shipping at the CI "make me an offer" I believe until May 9th. I've hit them up for NUB Maduros and Unholy Cocktials for $30 for the 10 packs and they excepted it. It's hit and miss sometimes what they'll except but I figured $3 a piece for these weren't too bad.* *May go back for another round before the free ship ends.*

*GL.......*


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Perfecto Dave said:


> *Free shipping at the CI "make me an offer" I believe until May 9th. I've hit them up for NUB Maduros and Unholy Cocktials for $30 for the 10 packs and they excepted it. It's hit and miss sometimes what they'll except but I figured $3 a piece for these weren't too bad.* *May go back for another round before the free ship ends.*
> 
> *GL.......*


Awesome! Is there any code for this or anything or just go in and do it like normal? I see a couple tins of cigarillos I want.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome! Is there any code for this or anything or just go in and do it like normal? I see a couple tins of cigarillos I want.


*
No code...when you submit the offer it just says 0.00 shipping *


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dave is right been working my way up on MMAO for some Perdomo 2nds finally got it and no shipping saved $5.50 on price and another bit in shipping.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Dave is right been working my way up on MMAO for some Perdomo 2nds finally got it and no shipping saved $5.50 on price and another bit in shipping.


*
They turned me down for $30 on the 10 DPG JJ maduros :nono:....thinking about another try.*


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BigKev posted this in another thread, so the credit for finding it goes to him.

8 cigar sampler plus a 5 stick cigar caddy for $15 at CI

cigarsinternational com/sav36

Here's a link to the discussion thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/289887-repeat-good-deal.html

Note that the free shipping code probably won't work, and you might have to clear your browser's cache and cookies to get the link to work.


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Perfecto Dave said:


> *They turned me down for $30 on the 10 DPG JJ maduros :nono:....thinking about another try.*


They turned me down for $20.00 each on 4 fivers of Short Stories. I'm thinking of going back and offering them $17.50 each ... ound:


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> BigKev posted this in another thread, so the credit for finding it goes to him.
> 
> 8 cigar sampler plus a 5 stick cigar caddy for $15 at CI
> 
> cigarsinternational com/sav36
> 
> Here's a link to the discussion thread:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/289887-repeat-good-deal.html
> 
> Note that the free shipping code probably won't work, and you might have to clear your browser's cache and cookies to get the link to work.


Same deal, same price, same sampler, but with a 20 ct desktop humi instead of the cigar caddy:

cigarsintl com/sav58


----------



## Fury556

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Right now on CBID for $32.60 on FreeFall you can get (10) Cain F 550. Pretty good price IMO. Cain Habano 'F' Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

:smoke:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11
*$5.00*

Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11 - Cigars International


----------



## BigBehr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cusano 12 stick sampler 29.99 
cigarsinternational.com/pi124


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11
> *$5.00*
> 
> Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11 - Cigars International


 sold out


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> sold out


They didnt last long.

Im sure another site will have them on sale soon then.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*If you like the 601 blue maduro get to the Mega Mash-up....
A little over 3 hours left......I just picked up 20 of them for $67 and a little change to my door. :bump2::bump2::bump2:
*

http://www.cigarmonster.com/megamashup.cfm


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI now sells Kinky Friedmans, and they're on sale this weekend, box of 20 for $60 with free shipping.

Cigars International

I've never seen these talked about here before. I've only tried one (in a cigar bar in New Orleans, on a whim...it's the only place I'd ever seen them sold before today) but I enjoyed it enough that I'm splitting a box with a friend. CI's description is pretty accurate - medium to medium-full, earthy with a little coffee, subtle sweetness, and a bare hint of pepper.


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> CI now sells Kinky Friedmans, and they're on sale this weekend, box of 20 for $60 with free shipping.
> 
> Cigars International
> 
> I've never seen these talked about here before. I've only tried one (in a cigar bar in New Orleans, on a whim...it's the only place I'd ever seen them sold before today) but I enjoyed it enough that I'm splitting a box with a friend. CI's description is pretty accurate - medium to medium-full, earthy with a little coffee, subtle sweetness, and a bare hint of pepper.


From what Ive heard in the past they are good cigars but they were overpriced and didnt sell. Looks like the owner finally bit the bullet and probably sold the bulk of his inventory if not all of it to CI.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dread said:


> From what Ive heard in the past they are good cigars but they were overpriced and didnt sell. Looks like the owner finally bit the bullet and probably sold the bulk of his inventory if not all of it to CI.


FSS still has them for sale for the heftier price. I always saw them on Monster, but never took the plunge. Interesting names, that's for sure.


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11
> *$5.00*
> 
> Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars '11 - Cigars International


C-Bid has them, right now there at $7 ea,


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> FSS still has them for sale for the heftier price. I always saw them on Monster, but never took the plunge. Interesting names, that's for sure.


Good cigars, imho, and a great price. They are still available today.


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys, just received an order from cigar place.....amazing prices and onyl charge 3.00 shipping...

tomorrow morning from 6-9am your own time zone......they are offering free shipping plus they have a few discount codes for asg, alec bradley, rp, nubs and cains :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



millennium115 said:


> Hey guys, just received an order from cigar place.....amazing prices and onyl charge 3.00 shipping...
> 
> tomorrow morning from 6-10am your own time zone......they are offering free shipping plus they have a few discount codes for asg, alec bradley, rp, nubs and cains :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What are the codes?


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Derek2783 said:


> What are the codes?


*Alec Bradley 10% Off!* 
Apply Promo Code: *alec* 
Alec Bradley Family Blend 10% Off! 
T11 Size Recently rated a 94 by Cigar Aficionado 
Apply Promo Code: 
alec 
Best price on the net!

Alec Bradley Tempus 10% Off 
Promo Code: alec

Alec Bradley Prensado 10% Off 
Promo Code: alec

*Arturo Fuente 5% Off!* 
Apply Promo Code: *fuente* 
Opus X 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway 
Arturo Fuente Natural 
Arturo Fuente Maduro 
Arturo Fuente Sungrown

*Ashton VSG 10% 15% Off:* 
Promo Code: *vsg* 
(excludes assortment)

*Tatuaje 5% Off!* 
Promo Code: *tatuaje* 
Tatuaje Miami 
Tatuaje Miami Reserva 
Cabaiguan 
La Riqueza 
El Triunfador

*Oliva EXTRA 5% Off!*

*Oliva Serie V - 15% 20% Off!* 
Promo Code: *v *

Cain by Oliva - 25% 30% Off! 
Promo Code: *cain*

*Nub 20% 25%Off!* 
Promo Code: *nub* 
Cain Nub 
Nub Connecticut 
Nub Cameroon 
Nub Habano 
Nub Maduro

*Oliva 20% 25% Off!* 
Promo Code: *oliva *

Oliva Serie O 
Oliva Serie O Maduro 
Oliva Connecticut Reserve 
Oliva Serie G 
Oliva Serie G Maduro 
*
Oliva Master Blend 3 - 20% 25% Off!* 
Promo Code: *master*

*Rocky Patel 10% Off* 
Promo Code: *Rocky* 
Valid for:

Rocky Patel Brothers 
Rocky Patel Decade 
Rocky Patel 1990 
Rocky Patel 1992 
Rocky Patel 1999 
Rocky Patel Renaissance 
Rocky Patel Sungrown 
Rocky Patel Java Maduro 
(Not valid for Latte) 
Rocky Patel Edge Lite 
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo 
Rocky Patel Edge Maduro 
Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniv 
Rocky Patel Nording 
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve 
Rocky Patel 1961


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh man. didn't check until now!!!


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

just got my two cigars and free shipping!!
Rocky Patel 1999 Vintage Connecticut Sixty for 7.20 and Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art for 7.98 .......not bad and free shipping...im happy


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Derek2783 said:


> Oh man. didn't check until now!!!


if you sign up with them, they will notify you by email the day before.....plus the first frriday of every month.they offer $1.00 shipping......

this was my 2nd purchase from them....the first was well packaged, they use usps...for the delivery.....so no packages are left outside like ups...

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

thanks for the info... now I know! Next time...

...although the price is still great on those Edges... I might buy a 20 pack now anyway. it's $20 cheaper than CI, even without the 10%...


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nestor Miranda 1989 Robusto Oscuro or Rosado @ $45/Box


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

8 cigar sampler, a cutter, and a humidor for $20 from cigar.com:

http://www.cigar.com/cgsad14


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Nestor Miranda 1989 Robusto Oscuro or Rosado @ $45/Box


Anyone ever had these?? 
I like alot of Rosado cigars... wonder if they are worth the $45??


----------



## primetime76

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Anyone ever had these??
> I like alot of Rosado cigars... wonder if they are worth the $45??


I think that I have one at home....I'll smoke it tomorrow and let you know what I think.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



millennium115 said:


> if you sign up with them, they will notify you by email the day before.....plus the first frriday of every month.they offer $1.00 shipping......
> 
> this was my 2nd purchase from them....the first was well packaged, they use usps...for the delivery.....so no packages are left outside like ups...


Got my order from them. USPS Priority with a water pillow! Awesome!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Make Me An Offer (MMAO) on CI's website is offering free shipping until Monday 30May. They've also added alot of new smokes this week.


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Got my order from them. USPS Priority with a water pillow! Awesome!


ive ordered twice from them, very well packed with water pillows.....amazing prices, and 3.00 shipping regular,..this site knows how to grab our attention. i actually emailed cigarbid, in regards to offering some free shipping to those who buy often.......they said,they would pass it on to the management. I suggested that they should those who are quite active on the site and offer free shipping, like cigarplace does. ...we will see:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*John Bull*
10- Prime Minister (7.25" x 54) $17.50
Cigars International

*Perdomo 2 Ltd. Ed. Maduro*
10 - Maduro Epicure (5.5" x 54) $29.99
Cigars International

*Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon*
10 - Robusto (5.0" x 50) $29.99
Cigars International

*Morro Castle*
10 - Robusto (4.75" x 52) $25
Cigars International

5 Siglo Limited Reserve VI Tubo 6"X54
5 Macanudo Robust Hampton Court Tubo 5 1/2"X42
MSRP $82.50 Weekly Special Price $29.95 or 2-Fer $50.00!
*limit 1 2-fer deal per order
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bag O' Crap Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Haha


----------



## xobrian

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Bag O' Crap Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Haha


"Bag O' Crap"... Amazing marketing :lol:


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



bbergeson said:


> "Bag O' Crap"... Amazing marketing :lol:


You can see reviews of a couple of these here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289966-series-aged-reviews.html


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> You can see reviews of a couple of these here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289966-series-aged-reviews.html


I reviewed a couple of them a while back: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/275812-cis-unsmokeables-they-cant-bad.html

That bag o' crap sampler is not even worth a buck a stick, IMO.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does it include the almighty Ron Mexico?


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



millennium115 said:


> ive ordered twice from them, very well packed with water pillows.....amazing prices, and 3.00 shipping regular,..this site knows how to grab our attention. i actually emailed cigarbid, in regards to offering some free shipping to those who buy often.......they said,they would pass it on to the management. I suggested that they should those who are quite active on the site and offer free shipping, like cigarplace does. ...we will see:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Yeah, I really liked their service. Priority and a watter pillow on FREE shipping? Can't beat that. I may order from them exclusively from here on out.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Rock31 said:


> Does it include the almighty Ron Mexico?


Yes, I believe it did.


----------



## zeebra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pretty damn good deal at CigarKing

http://www.cigarking.com/CIGARS/CIGAR-SAMPLERS/CRA-10-CIGAR-SAMPLER


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> Pretty damn good deal at CigarKing
> 
> http://www.cigarking.com/CIGARS/CIGAR-SAMPLERS/CRA-10-CIGAR-SAMPLER


Wow that is a nice sample set.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I can't believe this deal is still valid and more people haven't bought 50 of them.. I've bought 4 myself. I smoke one of these every single day.

http://www.phatash.com/LA-AURORA-107-ROBUSTO-10-PACK-SPECIAL


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a great deal on a Pinar Del Rio sampler:

Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping link at Best Cigar Prices

Cigars - ***************.com


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 pack Romeo Y Juilieta Habana Reserve robustos plus ashtray plus free shipping

emersonscigars.com good til monday the 30th

price 29.99


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dinoa2 said:


> 5 pack Romeo Y Juilieta Habana Reserve robustos plus ashtray plus free shipping
> 
> emersonscigars.com good til monday the 30th
> 
> price 29.99


Direct link: Silver Tray Special - Deal of the Week


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mazo of 20 Padilla 1948 EL's for $40 shipped. Pretty good deal.


----------



## dirletra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

+1 for you on those padillas. Just bought me some!!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Mazo of 20 Padilla 1948 EL's for $40 shipped. Pretty good deal.


Is the '48 normally an "EL"? Great sticks!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles 5 pack on cigarmonster $19.98 for the next 45 minutes.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles 5 pack on cigarmonster $19.98 for the next 45 minutes.


Thanks! Can always use more of these.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dang. Missed that!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang. Missed that!


You can still get them until noon EST on the mashup and then again tonight at 11 pm EST if not sold out. Hurry though.


----------



## dahu

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

not necessarily a "promo", but cigarbid has 5 Boxs of Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (20)Lot #1077959 with 2 days left at $28/ea or buy now at $37.50/ea. I haven't tried it yet but I see a lot of you guys on here talking about this stick.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Place has boxes of Don Pepin Serie JJ maduro ($109.95) and natural ($104.95) plus $1 shipping (today only). I love the JJ Maduros so I couldn't resist.

MADURO
CLASSIC


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys,

cigarplace.biz has $1.00 shipping today...its the first of every month...they charge u only a buck....

just ordered 2 rp vintage 1999, plus 10% off...total 8.00 for everything......damn i love that site:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



millennium115 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> cigarplace.biz has $1.00 shipping today...its the first of every month...they charge u only a buck....


Arg...

25% off Nub, combined w/ $1 shipping = Less money in my pocket...


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles 5 pack on cigarmonster $19.98 back up on the monster mashup for next hour.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SON OF A GUN! I missed 'em TWICE!


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man, I actually got pissed at myself for missing the TJ Nobles again. Then I realized that if I hadn't payed my electricity bill i would of missed it anyway.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> 8 cigar sampler, a cutter, and a humidor for $20 from cigar.com:
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cgsad14


So....I got this package yesterday. The sticks were just tossed into the dry unseasoned humi, no ziplock bag, no nothing. Thankfully, they don't appear to have gotten beaten up at all, and somehow don't seem to be too dried out from the trip. The cutter is a $1 throw away cheapie...I can use it next time I go to a bar or to the beach or something and don't want to lose my nicer ones, I guess. The humidor is pretty (cherry wood) but is really small (will maybe hold 10 churchills? Or maybe 15 coronas) and has practically no seal at all...I'm seasoning it now, but I'm seriously contemplating just throwing it out and not bothering with it at all.

I don't know what the MSRP is on these sticks, as they're not in my regular rotation, but even if I don't bring the humi or the cutter into the equation, I got 8 decent (though a little dry and in need of rest) cigars for $25 shipped. Not exactly a bargain, but I don't feel duped at least. But this isn't a deal I would recommend. The deal like this from CI with a desktop humidor came with a much nicer humi, but some cheaper sticks. The deal from CI with the Herf-a-dor is the best deal of the three, IMO.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pack for 19.98 w/ free shipping on cigarmonster.com for the next 4 hours.


----------



## Recon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Oliva Serie 'G' Torpedo 6.5 x 52 box-press for $27.50 with free shipping @ Cigars International Joe's daily deal

"cant post link, srry"


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchills on Free Fall:

God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com

I think I saw it get down to $18...


----------



## dirletra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of tat Havana on monster for 85!!!! Ends in 30 minutes!!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI special on Man O War 2nds. 15 packs starting at $40 for Robustos and Coronas and $45 for Toros and $50 for Torpedos and Double Coronas.

On top of that, $5 more on any of them gets you a 5 pack of Man O War Salomons.

Oh, and free shipping... Good undtil midnight tomorrow.

Link


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CigarKing.com has 25% off 5-packs, using coupon code *PMD25*, through 6/12. I spot-checked prices of a few 5-packs, and some of them were pretty good.

They also have flat-rate $5 shipping ("for a limited time").

I've ordered from them a couple of times and have been happy with them.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> CigarKing.com has 25% off 5-packs, using coupon code *PMD25*, through 6/12. I spot-checked prices of a few 5-packs, and some of them were pretty good.
> 
> They also have flat-rate $5 shipping ("for a limited time").
> 
> I've ordered from them a couple of times and have been happy with them.


Their sister site Phatash.com has 20% "*MS20*" off entire orders over $100 with the same $5 shipping. Both very good deals


----------



## dahu

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

diesel UC. 10 for $30


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You all know my opinion on Cuban Crafters and their bundled smokes.

Two new bundles popped up in their Father's Day Email specials. $22+S/H for 20 smokes. I bought a bundle of the maduros for the golf course. I haven't been steered wrong by the company yet.

LA CAYA DOMINICAN MADURO CHURCHILL - MEDIUM BODIED - 50 X 7 - BUNDLE OF 20

LA CAYA CHURCHILL CIGAR - MILD SHADE-GROWN CONNECTICUT - 50 X 7 - 20 CIGARS


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You all know my opinion on Cuban Crafters and their bundled smokes.

Two new bundles popped up in their Father's Day Email specials. $22+S/H for 20 smokes. I haven't been steered wrong by the company yet.

LA CAYA DOMINICAN MADURO CHURCHILL - MEDIUM BODIED - 50 X 7 - BUNDLE OF 20

LA CAYA CHURCHILL CIGAR - MILD SHADE-GROWN CONNECTICUT - 5 X 7 - 20 CIGARS


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Edge by RP boxes of 50= working out to about 2.50 a cigar, it crushes the CI price.

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



snagstangl said:


> The Edge by RP boxes of 50= working out to about 2.50 a cigar, it crushes the CI price.
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Yeah, I saw that. These are a GREAT cigar and a fantastic value, even at regular price. Too bad I just picked up a chest of 50 of these at regular price just a few weeks ago and don't have room for another one!


----------



## zeebra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> CigarKing.com has 25% off 5-packs, using coupon code *PMD25*, through 6/12. I spot-checked prices of a few 5-packs, and some of them were pretty good.
> 
> They also have flat-rate $5 shipping ("for a limited time").
> 
> I've ordered from them a couple of times and have been happy with them.


Fine print...

ALL Davidoff, ALL Liga Privada, ALL Macanudo, ALL Cohiba, ALL Partagas, ALL Bolivar, ALL Hoyo De Monterey, ALL Punch, ALL Excalibur, ALL Sancho Panza, ALL La Gloria, ALL El Credito, ALL Helix, ALL Don Tomas, ALL W&D, ALL CAO, and ALL Dunhill cigars *are excluded from these discounts.*

Well, after whats left, I can get it at CI or Cbid for more than 25% off, way more off than cigar king.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Still a good deal on Padron and Illusione!


----------



## castaweb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Their sister site Phatash.com has 20% "*MS20*" off entire orders over $100 with the same $5 shipping. Both very good deals


Thanks you for this one Richterscale. Got a box of La Gloria Serie N's that I love and some Partagas sticks to give another chance. Saved a pretty nice chunk of cash too.:whoo:


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



castaweb said:


> Thanks you for this one Richterscale. Got a box of La Gloria Serie N's that I love and some Partagas sticks to give another chance. Saved a pretty nice chunk of cash too.:whoo:


Woot! Nice man!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Still a good deal on Padron and Illusione!


Where?


----------



## krisko

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You won't find VSG's and AF short storys any cheaper than that cigar king deal. I'm so broke right now you can't believe it but I might have to pick up some more vsg.


----------



## carlv123

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks!!! Just got my VSG's and Sancho Panza's... awesome deal


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002's on Free Fall again. Can get a bundle of 20 for around $32 or $33 plus shipping.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002's on Free Fall again. Can get a bundle of 20 for around $32 or $33 plus shipping.


Spotted at $32.55


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Where?


The cigarking deal. Got a fiver on Padron 64 maddies for $42


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



krisko said:


> You won't find VSG's and AF short storys any cheaper than that cigar king deal. I'm so broke right now you can't believe it but I might have to pick up some more vsg.


 You actually can find them cheaper at CigarMonster or sometimes on the jam.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the jam?


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> the jam?


 Cigar International's Joe cigar daily deal
*Joe's Jambalaya AKA the Jam*
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_jc.asp


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Vegas Tradicion 100 ct humidor on Cbid Freefall getting down to 55 bucks if anybody is looking.


----------



## krisko

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> You actually can find them cheaper at CigarMonster or sometimes on the jam.


You've got to wait for that deal and check those sites everyday. With this deal, a box of vsg cuban corona works out to be $169 shipped...good price on a very good cigar.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



krisko said:


> You've got to wait for that deal and check those sites everyday. With this deal, a box of vsg cuban corona works out to be $169 shipped...good price on a very good cigar.


Not to mention I have never ever seen VSGs on the Jam.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Right now on the monster they're having the top 100 deals of the week going on for next 5 hrs. A couple pretty good deals on there.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Right now on the monster they're having the top 100 deals of the week going on for next 5 hrs. A couple pretty good deals on there.


I thought they would have the camo Xikar cutter deal for $44 that i missed the other day.


----------



## aroma

*sampler - Famous-Smoke Broadleaf 6 Pack #1*

Decent, mid-range maduros at a good price:

Famous-Smoke Broadleaf 6 Pack #1

$6 shipping detracts from the deal. Makes more sense if you amortize the shipping over 2 or 3 of these or if you had other stuff you wanted to get from famous-smoke, or if you wait for them to come up on cigarmonster.com with free shipping.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JR Daily Auctions has boxes of Maria Mancini Magic Mountains for $35.


----------



## ProgressNotes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Right now on the monster they're having the top 100 deals of the week going on for next 5 hrs. A couple pretty good deals on there.


I picked up the Camacho diplomas for $17. $3 and change for an amazing $8+ cigar? I'll take it every time.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has 10 Man O War Puro Coronas for $39.99 today. I've seen those flying around, I might pick some up myself.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> CI has 10 Man O War Puro Coronas for $39.99 today. I've seen those flying around, I might pick some up myself.[
> 
> Just hit them....great deal! $39.99 for a stick that they sell regulalry for $60..you bet!
> 
> Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nestor Miranda 1989
Box only 39.99
Joe Cigar Daily Deal
Cant be that bad can they?


----------



## Kypt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tuxguy said:


> Nestor Miranda 1989
> Box only 39.99
> Joe Cigar Daily Deal
> Cant be that bad can they?


Oh, they could be. uke:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5x Cohiba Red Dot Churchills
5x Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchills
1x 10 count Herf-a-Dor

Free overnight shipping. $60.

Free Overnight Shipping by Father's Day - Over 60% Off Cohiba & Rocky - Cigar.com


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for posting!

I bit. I think that is a pretty good deal. I have been wanting one of the herf-a-dors, but haven't pulled the trigger. The 1990's and the free overnight shipping tipped the scales. I have never had the red dot, so that will be interesting. Good sticks?



David_ESM said:


> 5x Cohiba Red Dot Churchills
> 5x Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchills
> 1x 10 count Herf-a-Dor
> 
> Free overnight shipping. $60.
> 
> Free Overnight Shipping by Father's Day - Over 60% Off Cohiba & Rocky - Cigar.com


----------



## BigBehr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I bit. I think that is a pretty good deal. I have been wanting one of the herf-a-dors, but haven't pulled the trigger. The 1990's and the free overnight shipping tipped the scales. I have never had the red dot, so that will be interesting. Good sticks?


im still debating, but I think im going to!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaje triunfador (saw go under 20), DPG sampler, morro castle and some other good cigars all on the devil site on free fall. Someone out bid me PLEASE on my 5 pack of morro castle so I can get the 10 pack on free fall! haha I was not smart and bid before I checked out the free fall


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I did the same thing on the MyFather sampler this week.. I think it's dirty for them to do that.


----------



## dahu

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

not necessarily a promo, but a good deal non-the-less. GHV'02 (20 for less than $40, buy it now option)
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (20) - CigarBid.com


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> I did the same thing on the MyFather sampler this week.. I think it's dirty for them to do that.


Ya seriously. Oh well, I mean I still got 5 of them for 10 bucks. I would have liked to get 10 for $17 though. That's how low I saw the morro castles go and AJ Fernandez has not done me wrong yet.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Ya seriously. Oh well, I mean I still got 5 of them for 10 bucks. I would have liked to get 10 for $17 though. That's how low I saw the morro castles go and AJ Fernandez has not done me wrong yet.


I haven't had those yet either. Let me know how they are and maybe I'll pick some up!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

100ct glass top humi for $37 on the monster for next 6hrs. Don't know anything about it but price is pretty cheap.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> 100ct glass top humi for $37 on the monster for next 6hrs. Don't know anything about it but price is pretty cheap.


Pretty sure that's the same one I've got. The hygrometer is garbage, but it's decorative and looks nice. I wouldn't say it's a top shelf humidor, but works ok for me. That's a crazy cheap price!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I will leave it to the fellas who have been around longer than I to correct me on this, but this seemed like a decent deal on the Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Robusto.

Freefall, bottoming out just under $20.

Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Robusto - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com


----------



## LordJ81

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The $20 sampler from *************** arrived today. All the stogies seem to be in great shape. Nice little start for my new humidor.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Friday mashup on the monster
"The Tantalizing Ten "

Picked up 2 orders of this along with a few others...maybe for some bombing purposes for a few members that have been especially nice to me :beerchug:

$28 with free shipping gets you

1 CAO Cx2 Rob Natural (5 x 52)
1 Cohiba Robusto Natural (5 x 49)
1 Cusano Corojo 97 Robusto Dark Natural (5 x 50)
1 Don Tomas Special Edition #300 Natural (5 x 50)
1 La Aurora Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
1 Oliva Serie G Robusto Natural (4 1/2 x 50)
1 Perdomo 10th Champagne Robusto Natural (5 x 54)
1 Plasencia Reserva Robusto Natural (4 3/4 x 52)
1 Rocky Patel Honduran Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54)
1 Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 50)


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping tomorrow between 6 AM and 10 AM (no matter the time zone) at Cigarplace.biz


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Bumping with a request for CI free shipping code!* Anyone have the new one yet? Waiting to buy a box of Padilla '68s but don't want to spend 5 bucks on shipping. I know, it sounds silly lol!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> *Bumping with a request for CI free shipping code!* Anyone have the new one yet? Waiting to buy a box of Padilla '68s but don't want to spend 5 bucks on shipping. I know, it sounds silly lol!


///http://www.cigarsinternational.com/shfree11

Still works


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



eyesack said:


> *Bumping with a request for CI free shipping code!* Anyone have the new one yet? Waiting to buy a box of Padilla '68s but don't want to spend 5 bucks on shipping. I know, it sounds silly lol!


When using the shipping code keep your eye on the price of the item because most of the time when an item is on sale the sale price will go back normal with the free shipping.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I caught it at the very end of the sale or I would have posted sooner, but keep an eye on Monster Mash-up tonight.

I picked up a 5-Pack of Camacho Carojo Diploma for 18.95 with Free Shipping. Pretty good deal, I think, when a single on Famous goes for $10.10.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They also had Tat vi nobles for $20.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The LGC Serie R 6 cigar sampler Especiales (6 X 52), and includes a special LGC guillotine cutter that has a built-in punch. $39.95

Silver Tray Special - Deal of the Week


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Payless Cigars - Samplers

1 Kristoff Matador Maduro, 
1 A Turrent Triple Play Gran Toro Maduro, 
1 El Perrito El Credito Maduro, 
1 Perdomo Champagne Super Toro Noir, 
1 Puros Indios #2 Piramide Maduro.

$25

1 Kristoff Criollo Robusto,
1 VegaFina Churchill, 
1 JM Corojo Churchill, 
1 Camacho Monarcha, 
1 Rocky Patel Cargo Toro.

$19


----------



## ProgressNotes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dizzy said:


> I caught it at the very end of the sale or I would have posted sooner, but keep an eye on Monster Mash-up tonight.
> 
> I picked up a 5-Pack of Camacho Carojo Diploma for 18.95 with Free Shipping. Pretty good deal, I think, when a single on Famous goes for $10.10.


I think they were actually $16.99 or $17.99 unless they weren't robustos, in which case they may have been more. Those are always worth getting when you see 'em. Those sticks are steals at barely $3 a piece.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not technically a "promo" but C-Bid has a box of 25 padilla miami toros on free fall. Saw it drop to $76 plus $6 shipping. Not too bad.


----------



## ProgressNotes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ProgressNotes said:


> I think they were actually $16.99 or $17.99 unless they weren't robustos, in which case they may have been more. Those are always worth getting when you see 'em. Those sticks are steals at barely $3 a piece.





Dizzy said:


> I caught it at the very end of the sale or I would have posted sooner, but keep an eye on Monster Mash-up tonight.
> 
> I picked up a 5-Pack of Camacho Carojo Diploma for 18.95 with Free Shipping. Pretty good deal, I think, when a single on Famous goes for $10.10.


Damn, it seems as if Famous JUST jacked the price of this fiver up $2. I literally paid $16.99 for this last week. Still a good deal, but it throws off the price per stick quite a bit. Weird.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ProgressNotes said:


> Damn, it seems as if Famous JUST jacked the price of this fiver up $2. I literally paid $16.99 for this last week. Still a good deal, but it throws off the price per stick quite a bit. Weird.


I looked at the reviews after you mentioned them, and read some good things about them. Not sure when they jacked up the prices, but I thought 18 for a 5'er was pretty good, especially with free shipping.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cbid - Freefall - Nub Habano 464T 10 pack falling into the 25$ range.

Cheapest I've seen for a box of 24 is 126.95 on Cigarplace.biz. If anybody has seen any of the Nub Habano's cheaper, let me know, I would like to try them.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dizzy said:


> Cbid - Freefall - Nub Habano 464T 10 pack falling into the 25$ range.
> 
> Cheapest I've seen for a box of 24 is 126.95 on Cigarplace.biz. If anybody has seen any of the Nub Habano's cheaper, let me know, I would like to try them.


Cheaper than $25 bucks? LOL how much cheaper do you need em?!?!

;-)


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has Oliva Serie G Maduro torps, 10 pack for $36.95, until noon tomorrow. Pretty good deal on one of my favorites.
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Cheaper than $25 bucks? LOL how much cheaper do you need em?!?!
> 
> ;-)


Hah, I was talking about a box of them. Hoping to try a Habano from a friend to see if I like, and I don't know if the Mrs will let me pull the trigger on another purchase. Which means I'll probably miss the freefall and have to buy later.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dizzy said:


> Hah, I was talking about a box of them. Hoping to try a Habano from a friend to see if I like, and I don't know if the Mrs will let me pull the trigger on another purchase. Which means I'll probably miss the freefall and have to buy later.


You can get a 10 pack for $37 and that 'should' include shipping.


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> You can get a 10 pack for $37 and that 'should' include shipping.


 Nub plus??? Seriously??!!!! overkill


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tuxguy said:


> Nub plus??? Seriously??!!!! overkill


Who mentioned Nub Plus?


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tuxguy said:


> Nub plus??? Seriously??!!!! overkill


Didn't click the link until I posted the last one. Wouldn't let me edit for some reason... That 10 pack is still cheaper than any of the regular Nub ones I've seen...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Triple Flame Torch Lighter and Cigar Caddy Combo

*Get 2 cigars, 2 torch lighters and the **indestructible Cigar Caddy** with FREE US Shipping!* 

1 Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill
1 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel
Cigar Caddy 3140 Travel Humidor
Pioneer Triple Flame Torch Lighter
Diesel Triple Flame Lighter w/ Punch Cutter
*Lighter colors may vary.

*SALE PRICE: *$21.99
*FREE U.S. SHIPPING*
http://www.buylighters.com/Triple-F...addy-Combo_p_1140.html&utm_campaign=CH6.19.11


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*WHOSE YOUR DADDY SAMPLER*

*24.95...unfortunately shipping is not free and they overcharge the shipping, imo. Tack on an extra $8.95*

*SmokeInn dot com weekly special*

2- Camacho Corojo 660 6 x 60
2- Camacho Legendario Toro 6 x 50
2- Camacho SLR Maduro Rothchild 4.5 x 50
2- Camacho Coyolar Rothchild 4.5 x 50
2- Camacho Coyolar Titan 6 x 60


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> *WHOSE YOUR DADDY SAMPLER*
> 
> *24.95...unfortunately shipping is not free and they overcharge the shipping, imo. Tack on an extra $8.95*
> 
> *SmokeInn dot com weekly special*
> 
> 2- Camacho Corojo 660 6 x 60
> 2- Camacho Legendario Toro 6 x 50
> 2- Camacho SLR Maduro Rothchild 4.5 x 50
> 2- Camacho Coyolar Rothchild 4.5 x 50
> 2- Camacho Coyolar Titan 6 x 60


Maybe there's a free shipping code floating out there that could make this an even better buy?

Also: Famous is clearing out a lot of their CAO and other cigars - really good deals to be found: Cigars On Sale | Cigar Clearance Sale


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tuxguy said:


> Nub plus??? Seriously??!!!! overkill


that's what she said.


----------



## bcasey03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Viaje 2011 summerfest cigars on sale at new havana.

https://www.newhavanacigars.com/Viaje_Summer_2011_Cigars_at_NewHavanaCigars_com_s/104.htm


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> Maybe there's a free shipping code floating out there that could make this an even better buy?
> 
> Also: Famous is clearing out a lot of their CAO and other cigars - really good deals to be found:


Just kills me knowing I paid $25.00 shipped for 10 Lx2 robustos this spring when General cigar was doing their big special.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn dot com weekly special. 

$3.05ea shipped

4- Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro 6 x 52
4- Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro 6 x 52
4- Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro 6 x 52
4- Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 6 x 52


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Smoke Inn dot com weekly special.
> 
> $3.05ea shipped
> 
> 4- Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro 6 x 52
> 4- Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro 6 x 52
> 4- Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro 6 x 52
> 4- Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 6 x 52


Snatched this one up. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International is still running the promo they were a month back.

www.cigarsinternational.com/sav108

First class premium sampler $10.00 + shipping

add Herf-a-dor $15.00 + shipping

Not a bad deal when it's all said and done.....


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^ Purchased that last time. Great deal. ^


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Big Bull said:


> Cigars International is still running the promo they were a month back.
> 
> www.cigarsinternational.com/sav108
> 
> First class premium sampler $10.00 + shipping
> 
> add Herf-a-dor $15.00 + shipping
> 
> Not a bad deal when it's all said and done.....


Is there a FS code that works with that? Cause 8 decent sticks + a herf a dor for 15$ is an awesome deal.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> Is there a FS code that works with that? Cause 8 decent sticks + a herf a dor for 15$ is an awesome deal.


Will not stack with free shipping. If you try it jacks up the price to regular rate.


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

free shipping........use cigarsintl.com/shfree17...


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Will not stack with free shipping. If you try it jacks up the price to regular rate.


*"CI Free Shipping" on your whole order when you buy Joe's daily deal!*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

Diesel / Diesel Unlimited 10 pk $29.99

CAO Ying-Yang Sampler pk $19.95


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

nevermind..sorry


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

AF Hemingway Short Stories on freefall. Edit: Bottomed at $23.95

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## BMack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Cigars International
> 
> *Diesel / Diesel Unlimited 10 pk $29.99*
> 
> CAO Ying-Yang Sampler pk $19.95


Sold out but that's a good deal, normally the are on sale for $3.50/ea


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BMack said:


> Sold out but that's a good deal, normally the are on sale for $3.50/ea


I just checked again and they're still available?


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tat Havana VI nobles 5 pack and 601 red 5 pack both on the monster mash up for under 20 bucks. in case anyone is interested.


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Cigars International
> 
> Diesel / Diesel Unlimited 10 pk $29.99
> 
> CAO Ying-Yang Sampler pk $19.95


I like the next one, those La Aurora's are cheep-

*Graycliff Profesionale Series*
5 Cigars only $25

*La Aurora Double Corona*
10 Cigars only $19.99

Cigars International


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 My Father Le Bijou and 5 CAO MX3 for 37.95 shipped

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> 5 My Father Le Bijou and 5 CAO MX3 for 37.95 shipped
> 
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


Mx2, not MX2...sorry guys!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Mx2, not MX2...sorry guys!


No worries... I am seriously tempted by this


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yeah that's a great deal.


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarplace.biz 1.00 shipping ..... the first of every month....has this offer.....go nuts..!!! i just did:first::first::first: HAPPY 4th TO ALL!!!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of Diesel UC on freefall. Saw it bottom at $75 but only watched it twice, so may go lower. Even at $75 that is $2.50 a stick.

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - Box of 30 - CigarBid.com


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Box of Diesel UC on freefall. Saw it bottom at $75 but only watched it twice, so may go lower. Even at $75 that is $2.50 a stick.


I'm going to regret this but I bought a box for $75.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 pack of Oliva MB III robustos for 25 bucks on joe's jam... act fast.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the tip, I got the Diesels for $75!


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

capoeira 12.99 cigarmonster....just picked up a pack:director::director::director:


----------



## BMack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Keep an eye on Joe's jam today, some good stuff have come. Oliva MBIII(twice), Diesel shortie(twice), JdN DC, JdN 1970(twice), My Father sampler.

Also 601 red and Gurkha Park Avenue for fans of those.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They're back up on the hourly deal...for another 15min, back up again tonite from 11 to 12midnite. These are great sticks made by Jesus Fuego. Price is a no-brainer, imo and worth a shot if you haven't tried them. Just bought a pack myself:mrgreen:


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bought a pack of the Capoeira - thanks for the heads-up! Free shipping to boot! I haven't tried these yet, but they've been on my list for a long time. Finally scored them!


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ive read soo many amazing reviews on this forum, and for that price...and free shipping....it would be a sin not too!!! when we get our shipment, we shld all smoke one and regroup to see what we think of it:director::director::director:


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice deal in CBID on Diesel sampler for $29.99 with qty300 available so more than likely you will get it at that price.

The Diesel 2011 Limited Edition Sampler includes:
3 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 56)
2 - Diesel Shorty (4.5" x 60)
2 - Diesel Unlimited d.5 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Diesel Unlimited d.X (5.75" x 54)
1 - Diesel Unlimited d.6 (6" x 60)
1 - Diesel Unlimited d.7 (7" x 58)

Link:
Diesel 2011 Limited Edition Sampler - Box of 10 - CigarBid.com


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I haven't ordered from JR in a LONG time. As best I remember, last I checked, they had implemented a new shipping policy that made small orders prohibitively expensive. Well....a little birdie in another thread told me that they've got 99 cent shipping for the whole month of June. Might be time to stock up on some JR Ultimates!

JRCigars.com: The World's Largest Cigar Store and Lowest Prices!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$5 last month, .99 this month...looking good for some auctions!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Rock31 said:


> $5 last month, .99 this month...looking good for some auctions!


Are the auctions also 99-cents?
I couldn't find a definitive statement about that.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

as far as I know yes...they let you order from the site after you win auctions so everything should be .99


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

***July. Not June. Sorry about the mistype.


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

check out cigarmonster......real nice 15.98 samplers......real impressed today,.......havent been for awhile......i got the criollo sampler, abtempus, kristoff and perdomo 10th criollo ( 3x2) 6 for this price and free shipping.......the monster has to have more of these deals...................check out the conni sampler, nub,cao gold and perdomo champagne for the same price.........was tempted to get that as well....but picked up the capoeira yest......gotta pace myself :llama::llama::llama:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Rock31 said:


> as far as I know yes...they let you order from the site after you win auctions so everything should be .99


Be interested to know as well, they charged the full 8.95 for an auction in June (I added a couple of fivers to cushion the blow).

If the .99 is good for auctions too that may change things a bit


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

box of 25 padilla miami toros on free fall. lowest I've seen so far is 80 bucks. seems like a pretty good deal for 25 good sticks.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Right now on the monster full body sampled with Tat brown label gh corojo 5 and punch rare corojo. First time I've seen tat browns on the monster

Edit: posting on my Phone is a PITA so things spelled wrong won't be fixed. Just thought this one was worth a heads up


----------



## ejgarnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bunker said:


> Be interested to know as well, they charged the full 8.95 for an auction in June (I added a couple of fivers to cushion the blow).
> 
> If the .99 is good for auctions too that may change things a bit


i only did one auction there this month (today actually) & yes, it is .99 for shipping


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



millennium115 said:


> check out cigarmonster......real nice 15.98 samplers......real impressed today,.......havent been for awhile......i got the criollo sampler, abtempus, kristoff and perdomo 10th criollo ( 3x2) 6 for this price and free shipping.......the monster has to have more of these deals...................check out the conni sampler, nub,cao gold and perdomo champagne for the same price.........was tempted to get that as well....but picked up the capoeira yest......gotta pace myself :llama::llama::llama:


You sir have remarkable self control. The devil site has earned its moniker with me this month. I think I have tripled my stash in a matter of 12 days.


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> You sir have remarkable self control. The devil site has earned its moniker with me this month. I think I have tripled my stash in a matter of 12 days.


x2. CB really gave it to my wallet.


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here a deal for you all for 29.99 + 5.00 for shipping

www.cigarsintl.com/sad13

Sampler includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- Partagas Padre (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto 5x50)
- LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5x50)
- Cuba Libre Robusto (5x50) 
- La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
-*Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)*
:thumb:


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

any have any codes for smokeinn.com?? free shipping or discount


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



i2rule said:


> Here a deal for you all for 29.99 + 5.00 for shipping
> 
> www.cigarsintl.com/sad13
> 
> Sampler includes 1 each of:
> - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
> - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
> - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
> - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
> - Partagas Padre (6x50)
> - Punch Pita (6.1x50)
> - Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto 5x50)
> - LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5x50)
> - Cuba Libre Robusto (5x50)
> - La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
> -*Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)*
> :thumb:


Fantastic deal! Get something from the Jam today and get free shipping to boot!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> any have any codes for smokeinn.com?? free shipping or discount


I've never seen any:ask:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 back on the cbid for under $33


----------



## rvan84

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the headsup on the humidor combo. Waiting for something on jam to come along.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 back on the cbid for under $33


Thanks for the heads up, I've been waiting for them to hit the freefall again. After what I've read about them on here, I figured I had to try them when they're selling for less than 2 bucks a stick including shipping.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I bought mine for regular price before I had a c-bid account. but still don't have them. one of the many things waiting for me in my PO box when I get home from vacation.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Cain Habano Robusto's $34.99
10 Cain Maduro Robusto's $34.99

Cigars International


----------



## gnarwrangler

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ahhh, I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread. Ended up grabbing some capoeiras and a few samplers from the monster mashup!


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Fantastic deal! Get something from the Jam today and get free shipping to boot!


When I tried to buy it with the Jam, it went back to normal price :X

I did buy it though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Zogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

dunno if anyone would want it, but cigar.com has a box of punishers + 3 extra punisher + 3 intensio for $105

so 19 cigars insteda of 13 for $5 more

comes out to about $5.50 per cigar


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 RP Patel Bros. toro for 32.50 shipped. Holts Highnoon deal

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think I already posted this, but a reminder that JR has .99 cent shipping for the month of July. I found some nice deals on some stuff I was planning to buy anyway:

Free lighter with a box of Sancho Panzas. I just got mine, it's a nice looking flip cap flint strike soft flame lighter with the SP logo on the front:
J·RCigars.com: SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO
J·RCigars.com: SANCHO PANZA EXTRA FUERTE
J·RCigars.com: SANCHO PANZA

Free 5 pack of double coronas (they changed this....I got robustos) with box purchase of El Rey Del Mundo. Also good for the 10 pack sampler box:
J·RCigars.com: EL REY DEL MUNDO
http://www.jrcigars.com/jr/index.cfm/hurl/evt=itemDetail/itemcode=RM10
http://www.jrcigars.com/jr/index.cfm/hurl/evt=itemDetail/itemcode=RM103

Free 5 pack of double coronas with box purchase of JR Ultimates. The free ones I got were well aged with very yellow cellos! Also good on the 20 count Le Monde sampler box:
J·RCigars.com: JR ULTIMATE
J·RCigars.com: SAMPLERS

The prices aren't anything special, pretty much the same as everyone else....but if you were going to get some anyway, might as well get them from JR with the cheap shipping and the freebies!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

25 Lanceros for $30 + S/H.

If you know if these are good, please let me know. Sale ends today.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*










JRCigars.com Weekly Specials

And only $0.99 shipping


----------



## millennium115

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> JRCigars.com Weekly Specials
> 
> And only $0.99 shipping


are these any good, ?????oke:oke:oke:


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey boys, been MIA busy with work and going back to school but for my return I bring you this

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 on free for all

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Saw this today on Cheaphumidors.com. Total of 10 cigars, a cutter, and a Cigar Caddy 10 cigar travel humi.

Cheap Humidors Two of a Kind Cigar Sampler


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those of you that shop cigarsnow "dotcom"

These were emailed to me

10off125 (ten dollars off a 125 purchase)

rcs10210 (free ups ground shipping)

5bucks (5 off of a 75 purchase)

Nothing crazy, but if you're already shopping there, these are for you!

TH


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

We appreciate the response from many of you yesterday. We need to shrink the cigar inventory in order to reduce the size of the humidor in order to move Robs office. Robs office will be taken out to increase the size of the private lounge. The additional lounge seating is needed on live music nights.

Don't miss the Red Dot 40% OFF Sale of the Year!

$5 Bonus Triple Torch Lighter! See "BONUS" at bottom of this email.

All of the following are limited to qty on hand. So don't wait too long. This sale is over when we pull the "Red Stickers" off the boxes!

All the following are 40% OFF or as marked. Singles or boxes if still available.
Look for the Red Dot stickers when in humidor. Mention this email at checkout or when calling.

Multiple sizes available on most of what you see here.

* Rocky Patel 15th Anv., 10yr Vintage, Renaissance, Valedor(NRA cigar)
* Warlock
* Fuente Rosado Sun Grown
* Taboo HSG Churchill bundles25 only $75! Only 15 bundles at this price.
* Cuba Aliados
* 5 Vegas Gold
* Special Blend by Alec Bradley
* Tatuaje. all sold but Tainos
* San Cristobal by Ashton. Classico(robusto), Supremo(toro), Monumento(church)
* Cusano 18 nat and maduro
* Mooch. Nic blend,conn wrapper.
* Entubar nat and maduro
* Camacho Corojo Churchill
* Room 101 by Camacho
* La Flor Cabinet Cameroon
* Azteca
* Saint Luis Rey maduro

call now 817-427-1777....if busy, try back....

BONUS: buy 10 or more of any of the above cigars and we will sell you a Triple Torch Lighter for only 5 Bucks! LIMIT 2 lighters per 10 cigars @ this price.

Ask for Dan, Rob or George and the Red Dot Sale when calling.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just ordered 5 San Cristobal Clasico's and 5 LFD Cabinet Cameroon no.5's for $51 shipped


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> We appreciate the response from many of you yesterday. We need to shrink the cigar inventory in order to reduce the size of the humidor in order to move Robs office. Robs office will be taken out to increase the size of the private lounge. The additional lounge seating is needed on live music nights.
> 
> Don't miss the Red Dot 40% OFF Sale of the Year!
> 
> $5 Bonus Triple Torch Lighter! See "BONUS" at bottom of this email.
> 
> All of the following are limited to qty on hand. So don't wait too long. This sale is over when we pull the "Red Stickers" off the boxes!
> 
> All the following are 40% OFF or as marked. Singles or boxes if still available.
> Look for the Red Dot stickers when in humidor. Mention this email at checkout or when calling.
> 
> Multiple sizes available on most of what you see here.
> 
> * Rocky Patel 15th Anv., 10yr Vintage, Renaissance, Valedor(NRA cigar)
> * Warlock
> * Fuente Rosado Sun Grown
> * Taboo HSG Churchill bundles25 only $75! Only 15 bundles at this price.
> * Cuba Aliados
> * 5 Vegas Gold
> * Special Blend by Alec Bradley
> * Tatuaje. all sold but Tainos
> * San Cristobal by Ashton. Classico(robusto), Supremo(toro), Monumento(church)
> * Cusano 18 nat and maduro
> * Mooch. Nic blend,conn wrapper.
> * Entubar nat and maduro
> * Camacho Corojo Churchill
> * Room 101 by Camacho
> * La Flor Cabinet Cameroon
> * Azteca
> * Saint Luis Rey maduro
> 
> call now 817-427-1777....if busy, try back....
> 
> BONUS: buy 10 or more of any of the above cigars and we will sell you a Triple Torch Lighter for only 5 Bucks! LIMIT 2 lighters per 10 cigars @ this price.
> 
> Ask for Dan, Rob or George and the Red Dot Sale when calling.


what site is this?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> what site is this?


Smittyslightershop.com...check out his signature.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



primetime76 said:


> Smittyslightershop.com...check out his signature.


I bought lighters from him before but he doesn't have any cigars on his site. It just looked to me like he copied and pasted an email he got from some other shop. Seemed like that when he said "Just ordered .... for $51."

:hmm: Dunno. Either way I shouldn't be buying any more cigars this month


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anybody call?

I'm tempted but does not seem S/U?


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> what site is this?


It was from www.taboocigars.com

It was from an email they sent out to whoever had signed up for their mailing list.

Give them a look. Decent pricing, and some of their own blend they have for sale online as well.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



baddddmonkey said:


> It was from www.taboocigars.com
> 
> It was from an email they sent out to whoever had signed up for their mailing list.
> 
> Give them a look. Decent pricing, and some of their own blend they have for sale online as well.


Spot on! It's from Taboo Cigars.


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



baddddmonkey said:


> It was from www.taboocigars.com
> 
> It was from an email they sent out to whoever had signed up for their mailing list.
> 
> Give them a look. Decent pricing, and some of their own blend they have for sale online as well.


The exotic blend original maduro is some really good smoking!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice maduro sampler on CigarMonster.com, from now until 1AM EST (and again from 11AM-noon and 11PM-midnight):

2 A Fuente 858 Maduro
2 Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
2 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro

$20.98 shipped.

This is very close to the sum of the best individual prices I've ever seen for these sticks.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Nice maduro sampler on CigarMonster.com, from now until 1AM EST (and again from 11AM-noon and 11PM-midnight):
> 
> 2 A Fuente 858 Maduro
> 2 Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
> 2 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro
> 
> $20.98 shipped.
> 
> This is very close to the sum of the best individual prices I've ever seen for these sticks.


 that's a good price. Too bad Im at the coffee shop now and dont trust this internet connection to enter my credit card number.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RGraphics said:


> that's a good price. Too bad Im at the coffee shop now and dont trust this internet connection to enter my credit card number.


You'll probably be able to snag them during the mashups at 11AM or 11PM.


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It's back...$29.99 + shipping

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International

I got mine in a couple days ago and I am pleased with it...especially for the price!

Kevin


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone know if the Cigar.com promo codes work on cbid too?


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> It's back...$29.99 + shipping
> 
> Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International
> 
> I got mine in a couple days ago and I am pleased with it...especially for the price!
> 
> Kevin


Anyone know what the code is? I still get the $135 price.

EDIT: nevermind. figured it out.


----------



## dahu

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Anyone know what the code is? I still get the $135 price.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind. figured it out.


care to share for those of us who havent figured it out :doh:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International

If that doesn't work, hit refresh.


----------



## dahu

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

awesome, thanks!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Arggg! Just when I thought I'd gotten out, you guys pull me back in! Damn you, you $29.99 glass top humidor with 10 primo sticks! Damn you to hell!


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI, Cigarplace.biz has Cain Nub boxes 50% off. (Cain F Habano and Cain Habano 460s)


----------



## angolom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

still don't have the post count to insert a url, but go to Cigars International, and type in /sav90 after the url.
8 cigars for $10 - one of them is a graycliff too.


----------



## stevodenteufel

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



angolom said:


> still don't have the post count to insert a url, but go to Cigars International, and type in /sav90 after the url.
> 8 cigars for $10 - one of them is a graycliff too.


I bought this a while back, they were okay. The Bahia IMO was nasty, the Indios came in shoddy condition TWICE, the rest of the were okay, the patel is still sitting though as its a massive cigar. For $10 you get your moneys worth though


----------



## angolom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

well yeah that's how these things work, for the most part. They'll give you a couple good ones, and the rest are just average. still, getting a graycliff and a gurkha for $10, plus 6 others, is pretty nice.


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

diamond in the rough alright! Swisher Sweet Cigarillos - Box of 60 - Cigars International


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



angolom said:


> still don't have the post count to insert a url, but go to Cigars International, and type in /sav90 after the url.
> 8 cigars for $10 - one of them is a graycliff too.


Here you go...man, it hurts me to help out an Auburn fan uke:

First-Class Premium Cigar Sampler #3 - Cigars International

Kevin


----------



## stevodenteufel

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



angolom said:


> well yeah that's how these things work, for the most part. They'll give you a couple good ones, and the rest are just average. still, getting a graycliff and a gurkha for $10, plus 6 others, is pretty nice.


Dont think too much about the Gurkah (though it wasnt too bad) the real winner in there is the Oliva  Cant say much for the Graycliff as its still sitting. Like I said for $10 pull the trigger and buy it haha.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The new AJ 1844 on sale. $40 / box shipped and you pick the size. Pretty good price.

1844 @ Cigar.com


----------



## angolom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> Here you go...man, it hurts me to help out an Auburn fan
> 
> Kevin


The link didn't take you to the right extension haha. It should be $10, not $25.
And judging by your home state, you're either a UM fan or a MSU fan.. sorry we beat ya!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



angolom said:


> well yeah that's how these things work, for the most part. They'll give you a couple good ones, and the rest are just average. still, getting a graycliff and a gurkha for $10, plus 6 others, is pretty nice.


I have smoked all of those except the RP R4 from that sampler and the graycliff is by far the worst one and I'm not the only one (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/294634-worst-smoke-ever.html).


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> The new AJ 1844 on sale. $40 / box shipped and you pick the size. Pretty good price.
> 
> 1844 @ Cigar.com


Thanks for that! Now the dilemma is, 50 or 50 Xtra...? :lalala:


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has RP Edge Square (a Holts exclusive, box pressed version of RP The Edge) Corojo Torps for $110 for a box of 50, with free shipping. That's $20 off of what is already a fantastic value on these cigars. Too bad it's the corojo's, as I much prefer the maduros.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201679


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm with ya Cliff, the maddies are way better. I'm looking forward to waking up the one you send me, and comparing it to the regular Edge maduro. Does it burn cooler?


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Derek, it's been so long since I had a regular Edge, I really couldn't tell you. PM me when you try it and let me know how they compare to your taste buds.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Graycliffs on FFA on Cbid

They are for 10 sticks, but I just picked up 20 for $75 including shipping....under $4 per stick on an excellent cigar


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Derek, it's been so long since I had a regular Edge, I really couldn't tell you. PM me when you try it and let me know how they compare to your taste buds.


Will do! How much age is on the one you sent me? Maybe I'll wait it up early


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Will do! How much age is on the one you sent me? Maybe I'll wait it up early


I bought them near the end of May...so 2 months in my humi.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hmm... that sounds like enough time. Next week I'm smokin' it!


----------



## Zogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> The new AJ 1844 on sale. $40 / box shipped and you pick the size. Pretty good price.
> 
> 1844 @ Cigar.com


i picked up the 20 box of #50's thanks!

heres a deal for you diesel lovers...

Cigars International

box of UC's + a 10 pack of Shortys for $10 extra, so 40 cigars for $110


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

20 Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 on freefall on cbid


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Partially Deaf said:


> 20 Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 on freefall on cbid


How cheap do they get?


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



louistogie said:


> How cheap do they get?


lowest I saw was $80

I think you get the cool box that it comes with too


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got my new CI catalog in...There are 10 different Humidor Combos ranging in price from $33.99 for La Gloria Cubana Wavell to Partagas Spanish Rosado for $47.99.

Prices include 10 sticks of the brand and a 40 ct Yukon humidor. For a newb, that'd be a great jumping off point.

just type in humidor combo in the CI search block and all of them come up.

Kevin


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Wavell's are tempting.

I have heard from a trusted source who prefers CC's that those are one of his go to NC's.

I have not had one yet though.


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here is another humidor and 10 cigar deal from cigar.com for 29.95 + 5.95 for shipping.
Here is whats included.
Sampler includes humidor and one each of the following: 
-1-Partagas
-1-Hoyo de Monterrey
-1-5 Vegas Cask Strength II
-1-Padilla Miami
-1-Sancho Panza
-1-CAO Gold Maduro
-1-Macanudo Cru Royale
-1-Cohiba 'Red Dot'
-1-La Gloria Cubana
-1-Joya de Nicaragua
Plus:
-1-FREE Yukon 40 Count Humidor

http://www.cigar.com/cgsad16

:bump2:


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've never had this cigar...but it seems like a good deal.
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## angolom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've never had a victor sinclair, so I can't vouch for their quality, but I noticed this on CI for those of you who may be fans..

Go to Cigars International, and add the following:
/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-V2ASST7&cat=6&page=

Should take you there.

Don't forget about the free shipping code!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



CeeGar said:


> I've never had this cigar...but it seems like a good deal.
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


I saw that one. Does anyone have any thoughts on that particular stick?


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is very far out of range of many people, but if someone wanted to set up a split or something. Camacho Liberty 2010 box of coffins for 297 plus free $50 gift certificate

***************.com


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> This is very far out of range of many people, but if someone wanted to set up a split or something. Camacho Liberty 2010 box of coffins for 297 plus free $50 gift certificate
> 
> ***************.com


Ha! I'll split with you. How 'bout you buy the box and give me the $50 GC! Seriously though, the budget is already shot this month (and it's only the 4th).


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



CeeGar said:


> I've never had this cigar...but it seems like a good deal.
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Theyre Joyas, how bad can the be really?


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn Honest Abe sampler $2.80/stick

4- La Aurora Cameroon Preferido #2 5 x 54 
4- Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 6 x 52 
4- H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro 6 x 54 
4- Bolivar Churchill 7 x 50

As always though, with smoke Inn you have to add the 8.95 shipping

Smoke Inn™ Weekly Cigar Special Deal


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pipes & Cigars has Opus X's in at reasonable prices, limit 5 per customer.

Fuente Fuente Opus X Cigars


----------



## ame16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarbid.com has the Opus X Lost City Toro on FreeFall. The cheapest I saw it dip to was $21.

Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Toro - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Had to share some wealth on a popular cigar

Gran Habano vintage...$40 for 20 cigars + free shipping with one of the many codes.

Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 - Cigars International


----------



## angolom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



m00chness said:


> Had to share some wealth on a popular cigar
> 
> Gran Habano vintage...$40 for 20 cigars + free shipping with one of the many codes.
> 
> Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 - Cigars International


I definitely bought these before you posted this, but I'd like to add that these have GREAT reviews from every site I visited (I like to do my research before I purchase, naturally). I'll make sure to let you know how they taste, but they certainly LOOK like they're worth $10. Cedar tube, stored from 2002, and banded like a boss.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



angolom said:


> I definitely bought these before you posted this, but I'd like to add that these have GREAT reviews from every site I visited (I like to do my research before I purchase, naturally). I'll make sure to let you know how they taste, but they certainly LOOK like they're worth $10. Cedar tube, stored from 2002, and banded like a boss.


Schuk tossed one of these in a bomb which I am still recovering from. It is a great cigar and was considering getting it a while back. Seeing the price only caused me to be Johnny on the spot. Mine actually arrives tomorrow, so I can return the favor with a review if you like.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mashup has some good deals today. El Triunfadors 5-$18, CAO Maduro 5-$27, Chateau Fuente 5-$19 a couple of different Don Carlos 5ers. I have not clicked the 'buy' button on over two weeks and it feels good..... but...... must...... resist...... I finally feel like I am stocked for a bit. I might make this idea a thread.:blah:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Mashup has some good deals today. El Triunfadors 5-$18, CAO Maduro 5-$27, Chateau Fuente 5-$19 a couple of different Don Carlos 5ers. I have not clicked the 'buy' button on over two weeks and it feels good..... but...... must...... resist...... I finally feel like I am stocked for a bit. I might make this idea a thread.:blah:


Nice. I was going to post that the Triunfadors were up all day. Haha I'm in the same boat. It has been over 2 weeks since I bought but I had to snatch up 10 of the El Triunfadors for under 36 bucks!! I like the smaller RG's too so 5x48 is perfect


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Nice. I was going to post that the Triunfadors were up all day. Haha I'm in the same boat. It has been over 2 weeks since I bought but I had to snatch up 10 of the El Triunfadors for under 36 bucks!! I like the smaller RG's too so 5x48 is perfect


Part of the reason why I am on hold is I did the exact same thing last time they were on the mashup along with 10 Tat Havana VI Nobles. That was pretty much the end of my 3 month buying spree.

Now I am going through and starting to sample what I have between low budget samplers, solid sticks like the el triunfadors and tat havanas, I have some illusiones that I havent tried yet along with some puff purchases and bombs! Lots to do!


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's is have the Joe's Jambalaya today!

I just picked up 10 ACID Kuba Kuba for 39.99 w/ free shipping

:drum:


----------



## lebz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic has a good deal on a sample pack

Ad and link below

Atlantic Cigar PDR 5-Pack Selection 2-Fer (Atlantic Cigar PDR-5PK-SAMP), Assorted Samplers

Each 5 Pack Contains: 
1 x Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Robusto
1 x Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Robusto
1 x Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Robusto
1 x Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Reserva Robusto
1 x Pinar Del Rio PDR 1878 Capa Maduro Robusto

GRAB THIS 2-FER DEAL WHILE IT LASTS! TAKE TWO FOR ONLY $29.95, That's less than $3 per stick.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys, I heard cigar.com had an "exclusive" email only deal on 10 san lotanos and 10 MOW PA's this passed weekend and the deal is good until they're gone. Sad thing is, that this was actually exclusive so I didn't get the link.

Is anyone willing to pm me a link or post it up who got the email to see if it works? I think it's a steal but I can't find a link anywhere.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Hey guys, I heard cigar.com had an "exclusive" email only deal on 10 san lotanos and 10 MOW PA's this passed weekend and the deal is good until they're gone. Sad thing is, that this was actually exclusive so I didn't get the link.
> 
> Is anyone willing to pm me a link or post it up who got the email to see if it works? I think it's a steal but I can't find a link anywhere.


Brian, I never saw it, checked my old emails too and nothing...


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The only thing I got from cigar.com.

Free Shipping Plus 30% Off Super Perfectos - Cigar.com


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Double Diesels

CigarDon Feature : StogieBoys, Premium Cigars & Accessories

2 boxes of Diesel shorty delivered for 134.95


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Hey guys, I heard cigar.com had an "exclusive" email only deal on 10 san lotanos and 10 MOW PA's this passed weekend and the deal is good until they're gone. Sad thing is, that this was actually exclusive so I didn't get the link.
> 
> Is anyone willing to pm me a link or post it up who got the email to see if it works? I think it's a steal but I can't find a link anywhere.


 yes this is true and it was a great deal. i got 2, one maudro and one habano. i dont have a link any more but i would say call them and tell them that you would like to buy the " San Lotano and a Free Box of MOW Puros" deal. hope this works for you.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For all you big AJ fans (like me):

8 angry coronas sampler on free fall LINK

1 - Ave Maria Corona (5" x 42)
1 - Diesel Corona (5" x 42)
1 - Diesel Unlimited Corona (5" x 42)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Corona (5" x 42)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Corona (5" x 42)
1 - Man O' War Corona (5" x 42)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Corona (5" x 42)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Corona (5" x 42)

Saw it bottom out at $18.50. With $4 shipping it would save you only $2.50 versus buying on CI w/free shipping.

However if you have any other items already going on CBid and can get the cheaper shipping it is well worth it.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Never mind. it just switched over to Friday's deal

As much as I'm not a big fan of Thompson, a good deal is a good deal...box of 20 Nestor Miranda 1989 robustos for 34.95 shipped

This was Thursday's deal, but it still seems to be up

THOMPSON SPECIAL DOUBLE D'S SUPER SAMPLER TORO


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jfeva0049 said:


> yes this is true and it was a great deal. i got 2, one maudro and one habano. i dont have a link any more but i would say call them and tell them that you would like to buy the " San Lotano and a Free Box of MOW Puros" deal. hope this works for you.


Strange, thats not an email I got either. Also sure its not San Cristbol instead of San Lotano? I was under the impression that the San Lotanos were B&M only. Either way it seems like a good if the price was right. Id be interestred


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn™ Weekly Cigar Special Deal

Honest abe sampler 44.75

4- La Aurora Cameroon Preferido #2 5 x 54 
4- Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 6 x 52
4- H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro 6 x 54
4- Bolivar Churchill 7 x 50


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

some good deals thanks guys


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Smoke Inn™ Weekly Cigar Special Deal
> 
> Honest abe sampler 44.75
> 
> 4- La Aurora Cameroon Preferido #2 5 x 54
> 4- Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 6 x 52
> 4- H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro 6 x 54
> 4- Bolivar Churchill 7 x 50


It's almost worth it just for the La Auroras alone.


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Vegas Gold Maduro on CI for $10 off per box and free shipping...that's $2.10 - $2.75 per stick shipped. Almost convinced myself to buy them...

Cigars International


----------



## Wills

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro on CI for $10 off per box and free shipping...that's $2.10 - $2.75 per stick shipped. Almost convinced myself to buy them...


That's a great deal!

Curse you Americans and your cheap cigars haha


----------



## anyo91

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro on CI for $10 off per box and free shipping...that's $2.10 - $2.75 per stick shipped. Almost convinced myself to buy them...
> 
> Cigars International


very good smoke with a bit of rest! I have the better half of a box of the 6 x 60's and their fantastic.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ah crap. now I need to hurry home and try the one I was PIF'ed to see if it's worth it.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> It's almost worth it just for the La Auroras alone.


Yep. The only thing i hate is that 8.95 shipping!!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Yep. The only thing i hate is that 8.95 shipping!!


Agreed! That's steep.. changes the deal significantly.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good deal on a cigar I love... 10 Nub 460 Habanos on the CI Daily Deal for 32.50. Free Shipping...

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## smirak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If any of you are a Cu-Avana Intenso fan, Cigar.com has all sizes on sale for $49.99/box. Not sure if this is a deal or not as I don't smoke them.

Kevin

Lowest Price Ever - Boxes of 20 Up To 65% Off - Cigar.com


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> If any of you are a Cu-Avana Intenso fan, Cigar.com has all sizes on sale for $49.99/box. Not sure if this is a deal or not as I don't smoke them.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Lowest Price Ever - Boxes of 20 Up To 65% Off - Cigar.com


Yeah, that's a pretty good deal. That's quite a bit cheaper than CI's regular price, and exactly what I paid on CBid for a box about a month ago.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ending today but the best price I have seen:

J. Fuego Delirium Lancero | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## fanman1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wills said:


> That's a great deal!
> 
> Curse you Americans and your cheap cigars haha


Hey now don't be cursing us just because we have good websites, remember you can go down to your local b&m and pick up Cuban cigars. For us Americans its not even legal to go to a foreign b&m and buy Cuban (but nobody gonna stop us)


----------



## sysrock

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



smirak said:


> If any of you are a Cu-Avana Intenso fan, Cigar.com has all sizes on sale for $49.99/box. Not sure if this is a deal or not as I don't smoke them.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Lowest Price Ever - Boxes of 20 Up To 65% Off - Cigar.com


CI must have found out...

10 Cu-Avana Intenso Toros for $19.99

Cigars International


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

GH2002 vintage 34.99 for 20 at CI weekly deal.


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



andrprosh said:


> GH2002 vintage 34.99 for 20 at CI weekly deal.


May grab these, whats the better one the Church or the Rob?


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loki993 said:


> May grab these, whats the better one the Church or the Rob?


I like robustos but that is my preference.


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



andrprosh said:


> I like robustos but that is my preference.


I generally prefer robustos too but I think normal price is 39.99 for the robusto and 49.99 for the churchills so theyre they better deal, but still. May grab some robustos, Ive been wanting to try these. maybe Cigar.com will match them, I got a 10 percent off deal from them.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loki993 said:


> May grab these, whats the better one the Church or the Rob?


The robustos are fan-freeeeking-tastic. I've heard that the Churchills aren't as good as the robustos, and I love the robusto size in these, so I haven't seen any need to try the churchills. If you ordinarily prefer robustos anyway....well, I'd say the choice is clear


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cut the Churchills in half and you have two quasi-robustos ... ?


----------



## Recon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Robusto's for sure. Thanks for the heads up on the deal!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Robusto...skip the Churchill, they are inferior!


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

might have to pull the trigger on this after I get paid


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Do it. With the free shipping = best deal ever.


----------



## sysrock

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Do it. With the free shipping = best deal ever.


Am I missing something? Where are you getting the free shipping? If you have a shipping code, please let us know what it is...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It was working earlier, they may have fixed the glitch. I was using one of the "freeshXX" codes. I think it was 17.


----------



## anyo91

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories is CI's current free ship link. :bolt:Happy smoking!

PS it's /freesh18 if the link doesn't work for ya.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The cigarmonster mashup has the usual interesting selection today all day.

If you haven't tried the Capoeira yet, 10.98 for 5 Alunos with free shipping is untouchable--a total steal.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> The cigarmonster mashup has the usual interesting selection today all day.
> 
> If you haven't tried the Capoeira yet, 10.98 for 5 Alunos with free shipping is untouchable--a total steal.


J Fuego. Huh. I do have a 5iver of 777's that I have not tried yet but your right, for $11 bucks shipped not much risk there.

Any thoughts on the Camacho Triple Maduros up now? $5/ea is cheap based on retail but I have a suspicion from reading reviews that Camacho may have overshot their price point and that may be why these keep showing up.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> J Fuego. Huh. I do have a 5iver of 777's that I have not tried yet but your right, for $11 bucks shipped not much risk there.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Camacho Triple Maduros up now? $5/ea is cheap based on retail but I have a suspicion from reading reviews that Camacho may have overshot their price point and that may be why these keep showing up.


Speaking from experience... if you like maduros, the Camacho Triple Maduro is amazing. If I can still get it once I get more $ in my PP acct, I'll be ordering one or two. They're just that good. If I understand correctly, wrapper, binder and filler are all maduro.. hence "triple". Just a really good smoke. The only thing I can think of that comes close is the Partagas Black Label. If you like those, I think you'll like the Camacho TM. And $25 is a decent price on that 5-er.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I couldn't help but pull the trigger on the GH Vintage 2002 Robustos... I have the churchills resting in my cooli and thought, "Hey, those boys need some friends... "

I'll do a comparative review once they have a few months on them.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nealw6971 said:


> I couldn't help but pull the trigger on the GH Vintage 2002 Robustos... I have the churchills resting in my cooli and thought, "Hey, those boys need some friends... "
> 
> I'll do a comparative review once they have a few months on them.


all this talk has my wallet tingling lol.. it's looking more and more likely that come Monday I'll be getting another shipment from CI, nothing better than getting free overnight shipping cause their warehouse is like 30 minutes from me


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nealw6971 said:


> I couldn't help but pull the trigger on the GH Vintage 2002 Robustos... I have the churchills resting in my cooli and thought, "Hey, those boys need some friends... "
> 
> I'll do a comparative review once they have a few months on them.


I too, pulled the trigger on a bundle. My non palate review will follow:mrgreen:

I did hear an unconfirmed story that Mikes Cigars had the Torano Loyal and was near ready to ship at near $100 a box depending on size. If I get down there today, I'll confirm.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuzzy said:


> I too, pulled the trigger on a bundle. My non palate review will follow:mrgreen:
> 
> I did hear an unconfirmed story that Mikes Cigars had the Torano Loyal and was near ready to ship at near $100 a box depending on size. If I get down there today, I'll confirm.


Oh BS. You've got a good palate, bro. I've seen your reviews and if you're noticing differences throughout the stick, then your palate is definitely developing. Besides, that CX2 review had a rockin' ash!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva MB 3 robustos on freefall again. Bought at $21, even with $4 shipping it is $5 a stick. (About $3 off per stick).

Oliva Master Blends III Robusto - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Oliva MB 3 robustos on freefall again. Bought at $21, even with $4 shipping it is $5 a stick. (About $3 off per stick).
> 
> Oliva Master Blends III Robusto - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


I saw those 5 minutes after they were posted yesterday and have been staring at them ever since.

I did pull the trigger on a fiver of those J Fuego Caoipera mentioned upthread for $11. I was going to get more but I want to make sure I like them first.

SO I have been mulling the 10 vs 20 debate today. 10 MB3 or 20 GH 2002. I never had a 2002, but I have had MB3 and I like the MB3 so I think I'll just grab those.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

done and done, order is placed with free shipping.. can't get any better than that


----------



## FinalBoss

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just placed an order for 20 GH Vintage 2002 Robustos at $34.99 with free shipping. Thanks for the link!

Now I have something to give out to buddies instead of my random singles that I've been saving!


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FinalBoss said:


> Just placed an order for 20 GH Vintage 2002 Robustos at $34.99 with free shipping. Thanks for the link!
> 
> Now I have something to give out to buddies instead of my random singles that I've been saving!


yea free shipping makes this deal that much better.. everything I buy from them I use free shipping codes and still get it next day usually unless it's on a Friday obviously


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The GH VIntage 2002 robustos at $34.99 can't be beat! Glad you guys are liking them.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Oliva MB 3 robustos on freefall again. Bought at $21, even with $4 shipping it is $5 a stick. (About $3 off per stick).
> 
> Oliva Master Blends III Robusto - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


What? Can't believe I missed 'em AGAIN!!!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke inn.com *THE LOVELY LADY M SAMPLER*
The Lovely Lady M from our Kiss My Ash radio show told us she wanted to pick this week's Hot Weekly Deal. Because she is pretty much the only woman who will talk to us, we had to say yes. So this week we pay tribute to the lovely lady M with 25 lovely cigars. Included in the _Lovely Lady M Sampler_ are:

5- CAO MX2 Toro 6 x 54
5- CAO MX2 Belicoso 7 x 56
5- CAO LX2 Gordo 6 x 60
10- Romeo y Julieta Vintage VII 6 x 50

$79.95


----------



## drl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't know if its been mentioned (didn't see it) but Cigars Direct has a promo on Padron boxes, 15% off using code "Padron15"

They appear to have a lot of stuff in stock and with the promo its about the same or lower as CI prices (whereas CI seems rarely to have stock) in some vitolas. Ex, CI has the 3000 for 104.95/box and CD has it for 118.95/box ($101 with promo code).


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Have seen a lot of people talk about them here on Puff, but I don't know what kind of deal you can get.

Arturo Fuente Short Story's are on Cigar Monster's "Name Your Price" section. I just bought sticks, so I can't pull the trigger, but if one of you do, please share when you got them for.

EDIT: I figured I would try to get a smoking deal and worry about getting yelled at later. Didn't work... They won't accept 2.00 a stick.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

eight cigars $10 or eight plus 5 stick herfadore $15

I just used it and it works. It did not let me add free shipping with that deal though.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Johnpaul said:


> Cigars International
> 
> eight cigars $10 or eight plus 5 stick herfadore $15
> 
> I just used it and it works. It did not let me add free shipping with that deal though.


This is a deal they do every month or two. Same sticks. It is a fantastic deal with the herf-a-dor. It's how I got mine.

BTW: It never has free shipping, but it is still worth it.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Johnpaul said:


> Cigars International
> 
> eight cigars $10 or eight plus 5 stick herfadore $15
> 
> I just used it and it works. It did not let me add free shipping with that deal though.


Thanks for the heads up! There's a couple of decent cigars in that sampler, a couple of so-so sticks, and a couple of real turds. However, this is the best deal I've seen anywhere for a 5 stick Cigar Caddy (yes, these 5 count Herf-a-dors are actually rebadged Cigar Caddy brand!).

Like David said, this deal comes up every so often, and actually is my third time ordering it (bought one for myself, another for a friend, and this one will be a gift....of course, I'll be gifting the Cigar Caddy, not the crappy cigars LOL).

Again, thanks for the heads up on the deal!


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

one mans turds are another mans... I thought It was a pretty nice deal and I don't mind the smokes in there that I have tried so far.

I saw another deal that Fuzzy got that is sweet too. A herfadore, a nice lighter, and some monti's for four bones. I was going to jump on that buy I had already placed a order that tapped my free cash.

El Gordo #31: Montecristo Edmundo + Herf-a-Dor Combo - Cigars International


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2287

Slippery rock cigars has 5 Ronson Jetlites for 18 bucks. Not sure about shipping though. Still would be a good deal with 5 buck shipping for those of you who can't find Ronsons locally


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Johnpaul said:


> one mans turds are another mans... I thought It was a pretty nice deal and I don't mind the smokes in there that I have tried so far.


That's true! Actually, looking at it again, there's only two in there that I would really call turds. I enjoyed all the rest of them last time, one is actually in my regular rotation.



Johnpaul said:


> I saw another deal that Fuzzy got that is sweet too. A herfadore, a nice lighter, and some monti's for four bones. I was going to jump on that buy I had already placed a order that tapped my free cash.
> 
> El Gordo #31: Montecristo Edmundo + Herf-a-Dor Combo - Cigars International


Definitely worth a look if you're interested in the lighter. I have that exact lighter (bought it from another super cheap deal like this), and it's a good one!!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> That's true! Actually, looking at it again, there's only two in there that I would really call turds. I enjoyed all the rest of them last time, one is actually in my regular rotation.
> 
> Definitely worth a look if you're interested in the lighter. I have that exact lighter (bought it from another super cheap deal like this), and it's a good one!!


The Monti Media Noches are actually very good. Nothing at all like the other NC Monte's. But 40$ is steep. You can get them on cbid for around 20ish for a 5er and I highly recommend them.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Smoke Inn™ Weekly Cigar Special Deal*

*THE 60's SAMPLER*
12 PREMIUM CIGARS

 
$29.99+ their crazy shipping charge

2- Cain F Nub 4 x 60 
2- Romeo Reserva Real Maduro Short Belicoso 4 x 60
2- Romeo Reserva Real Natural Short Belicoso 4 x 60
3- Montecristo Reserva Negra Short Belicoso 4 x 60
3- Montecristo White Label Short Belicoso 4 x 60


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

RP OWR Lancero, in natural or Maduro $69.95 for the box:

Cigars International

Not sure if they're any good, since I'm not a big RP fan, but they sure are cheap for a Lancero


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of 30 Diesel UHC's on CBID Freefall as low as $74.50!

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - Box of 30 - CigarBid.com


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a huge deal... but online coupon for cigars-now"dotcom"

This coupon is not valid or previously placed or wholesale orders.

5% off all orders of $100 or more, Today only.

Use Coupon Code 16115 at checkout.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Punch Rare Corojo 10th box $114.95 - Free Shipping Plus 18 Free cigars!
***************.com


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blue Label 5 packs are back up on Monster for $20 shipped. Up for another 48 min and then will be up again tonight I am sure.

Edit: Oh snap, so are tat havana nobles. Same price.

Two fantastic cigars at great prices, the 601s are $20 cheaper than CI and the tats are $13 cheaper.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

joecigar has the est. 1844 no.50 xtras up for 22.50. Pretty good deal I'd say. They might sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## Ammosmoke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the life of me, I can not find where to enter promo codes on CI! WTF!?


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

a lot of there codes are entered after the web address
i.e. cigarsinternational.com/freesh18 is a free shipping code


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Living close to one of JR Cigars stores in Statesville NC I stop in once in a while and when I was in today to pick up a humidifier for my end table humidor I ran into a pretty good deal that I'm sure is also available online.

The Final Four package is boxed in a travel humidor that's pretty nice itself but it includes the following for $129.95

4) Partagas Limited Reserve
4) Stradivarius
4) Macanudo Vintage 1997
4) Cohiba Dominican

All are Churchill size cigars

MSRP value is $425 which is of course high but at $130 this is a solid value.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

On the mashup right now! I already picked this up.

"Full Bodied Wingman"
5 Camacho Triple Maduros
5 JdN Antano 1970's

*for 32.98*

They usually sell the camacho triple maduros for 24.98 on their own.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> On the mashup right now! I already picked this up.
> 
> "Full Bodied Wingman"
> 5 Camacho Triple Maduros
> 5 JdN Antano 1970's
> 
> *for 32.98*
> 
> They usually sell the camacho triple maduros for 24.98 on their own.


How are the JDN's?


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JR's is having a brown bag special today only from 12 to 3pm.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> How are the JDN's?


Personally, I haven't had them but they have great reviews as a full bodied full flavored stick. I was only really willing to give the 60rg a try because they're tapered at the end. Not quite belicoso, but they thin out.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Personally, I haven't had them but they have great reviews as a full bodied full flavored stick. I was only really willing to give the 60rg a try because they're tapered at the end. Not quite belicoso, but they thin out.


Thanks.

I have been eyeballing that combo for awhile but I just cant get past the vitolas. The Camacho seems 1/2 too short and the Antano seems too fat, but that tapered end it has would help.

I have really been getting into Coronas lately.

To date, I have smoked one 60rg and I'm just not a fan of that size.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I am normally not a fan of the 60 ring size--but the JDN Antano is the one exception with its tapered end.

It is a wonderful smoke--and with the Camacho a great deal.

I am sure they will come up again.



wahoofever said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have been eyeballing that combo for awhile but I just cant get past the vitolas. The Camacho seems 1/2 too short and the Antano seems too fat, but that tapered end it has would help.
> 
> I have really been getting into Coronas lately.
> 
> To date, I have smoked one 60rg and I'm just not a fan of that size.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Deisel unholy cocktails box of 30 are on free fall, dropping to about $75 plus $6 shipping. Not too bad for a very nice, good sized stick.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Stories back on freefall: Link

Only watched it once and it went down to $24. Might be lower, dunno, go find out :wink:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

la riqueza no 4s up on the mashup for 21 and change.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Natural on free fall. I once saw it go down to $22.98 Ill buy if it goes lower than $20. Ive never had a Padron.

Padron Serie 1926 40th Anniversary Natural - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Check out Cigars Intl. "Never Forget" sampler. This would be great for future special dates.
5 - 5 Vegas Freedom Blend Special Figurado (7"x52)
5 - CAO America Potomac (5"x56)

Hurry, deal ends today.

For $32.50 Shipping included.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_jc.asp?globalt=1


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RGraphics said:


> Check out Cigars Intl. "Never Forget" sampler. This would be great for future special dates.
> 5 - 5 Vegas Freedom Blend Special Figurado (7"x52)
> 5 - CAO America Potomac (5"x56)
> 
> Hurry, deal ends today.
> 
> For $32.50 Shipping included.
> Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


I bit on that one.I keep hearing thos 5v freedoms are pretty tasty.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Perdomo edicion de silvio* up on the free fall! Guessing they will go quickly.

A great time for my free fall to not be able to refresh itself because I'm pretty tempted.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI, La Gloria Cubana Serie R on sale. 5 pack for $22.95 with FREE SHIPPING.

They say that they are discontinued?

Cigars International


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RGraphics said:


> CI, La Gloria Cubana Serie R on sale. 5 pack for $22.95 with FREE SHIPPING.
> 
> They say that they are discontinued?
> 
> Cigars International


I think you misread _discounted_. :smoke2:


----------



## ProgressNotes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RGraphics said:


> CI, La Gloria Cubana Serie R on sale. 5 pack for $22.95 with FREE SHIPPING.
> 
> They say that they are discontinued?
> 
> Cigars International


you sure it wasn't discounted?

They have a decent deal on the Diesel Unlimiteds, too...hmmm


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 - Arturo Fuente Flora Fina 858 Natural (6 x 47)

Price: $35.00 shipped

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2287


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> I think you misread _discounted_. :smoke2:


That is what happens when I go to Puff without my morning coffee... I imagine things. :loco:


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> 10 - Arturo Fuente Flora Fina 858 Natural (6 x 47)
> 
> Price: $35.00 shipped
> 
> http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2287


Have you dealt with them before? They have some decent prices on other stuff, too.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tritones said:


> Have you dealt with them before? They have some decent prices on other stuff, too.


I've ordered from SlipperyRockCigars.com twice, good experiences both times.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

GH2002 and La Aurora Preferidos Maduro on Cbid freefall:

Results for category - Free Fall - CigarBid.com


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tritones said:


> Have you dealt with them before? They have some decent prices on other stuff, too.


Yes. Never had any issues. always quick and well packed shipments.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Save 66+% off MSRP!
Entire Order Ships Free!

Includes 10 cigars:

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Cameroon - 5 x 54

MSRP: $147.60

1-Day Price: $49.95


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ok, so I know it's pricey, but saw this on the devil site.

Camacho Liberty 2011 11/18 (20) - CigarBid.com

works out to 13 bucks a piece in the coffins. My B&M sells them for 20 each so seemed like a good deal for someone willing to shell out 260 bucks.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blues are on Monster again today. $19 a 5er shipped. Great deal on a great cigar.

On the morning mash for another 50 minutes, then sometime today it will pop up, and on the mash tonight again for another hour.

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fort Lauderdale Deals: Things to Do in Ft Lauderdale | Groupon Deals

StogieBoys $20 for $40 deal!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slippery Rock Cigars Special of the Day: 

10 - Camacho Connecticut 11/18 (6 x 54) 45.00 shipped

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2287


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

6 Tats and a pre-release cigar for $49
Tatuaje Brown Label Cigars Assorted Sampler | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not exactly a promo, but Tampa Humidor has the Tat Black Label Petit Lanceros again.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Weekly Cigar Special - Save Over 60%
Big Brand Bonanza - Only $29.95!*
The list of brands in this week's special reads off like a Cigar Wish List. Get 10 assorted premium cigars for less than $3 each!

1 Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Gran Toro Tubo 6"X54
1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Corona 5 5/8"X45
1 Montecristo White Robusto Grande Tubo 5"X52
1 Montecristo Platinum Robusto 5"X50
1 Siglo Limited Reserve IV Tubo 5"X54
1 Punch Elite Natural 5 1/4"X44
1 La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda Maduro 6"X52
1 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 Natural 7"X58
1 Excalibur #1 Natural 7 1/4"X54
1 Macanudo Prince of Wales 8"X52

*MSRP $80.50 Weekly Special Price $29.95*

*Not free shipping, but if you throw this deal in with Jeff's daily deal it will all ship free.*

Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 Maduro
5 Cusano Cuvee 151 Churchill
$29.99
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso10 Pk.
$39.99
Cigars International

Don Lino Africa Kuro (4.0" x 45) 10 Pk.
$17.50
Cigars International

CAO MX2 Robusto 5 Pk.
$21.99
Cigars International

Horn O' Plenty Mega-Sampler 20 Cigars
$39.99
Cigars International


----------



## zeebra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New site from cigar.com

Similar to cbid, but only one at a time, prices drop faster and as soon as someone purchases it, they move on to the next lot.

Free shipping as well! Enjoy and hide your wallets....

http://www.cigarsprintsale.com/


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh great... Thanks Shawn... Crap...

Well, in to the favorites with you website.


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> New site from cigar.com
> 
> Similar to cbid, but only one at a time, prices drop faster and as soon as someone purchases it, they move on to the next lot.
> 
> Free shipping as well! Enjoy and hide your wallets....
> 
> Southport Large Humidor Mahogany - - Cigar Sprint Sale


Wow - that's just plain fun to watch - thanks!


----------



## zeebra

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LOL, yea, its pretty freakin addicting, luckily I have stood my ground! They almost got me with the MOW Puro Authentico going to $40 for a box....luckily someone grabbed em, dont think I could have lasted too much longer....


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LOL! That Torano 10 - pack caught my eye. And someone else's too, apparently!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> LOL, yea, its pretty freakin addicting, luckily I have stood my ground! They almost got me with the MOW Puro Authentico going to $40 for a box....luckily someone grabbed em, dont think I could have lasted too much longer....


Isn't that what they sell for on cbid?


----------



## Tritones

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Isn't that what they sell for on cbid?


Maybe, but on cbid you don't get to watch the little guy running across the page while the price drops before your very eyes.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tritones said:


> Maybe, but on cbid you don't get to watch the little guy running across the page while the price drops before your very eyes.


lol so true! I don't really wanna puff the Puro Authenticos anyway due to the heavy dye on them but I think I see them for $40 ish all the time.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> lol so true! I don't really wanna puff the Puro Authenticos anyway due to the heavy dye on them but I think I see them for $40 ish all the time.


The Puro Authenticos are dyed???


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



fivespdcat said:


> The Puro Authenticos are dyed???


Yeah man.. I watched a cigar review and the guy had black all over his lips, fingers and shirt. I think it was cigar obsessions review. It turned me off of wanting one. They looked tasty too!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> New site from cigar.com
> 
> Similar to cbid, but only one at a time, prices drop faster and as soon as someone purchases it, they move on to the next lot.
> 
> Free shipping as well! Enjoy and hide your wallets....
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo 10-Pack - 10 Cigars - Cigar Sprint Sale


I bookmarked it, but I swear I'm staying away!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> New site from cigar.com
> 
> Similar to cbid, but only one at a time, prices drop faster and as soon as someone purchases it, they move on to the next lot.
> 
> Free shipping as well! Enjoy and hide your wallets....
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick (Box-Press) - Box of 20 - Cigar Sprint Sale


Just what my wife wants to see... Me, anxiously looking at yet another cigar website waiting for the right deal at the right time. HAHA


----------



## Trex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh, crap....Thanks my wallet is screaming at me...LOL


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, bottoming in mid 17's when I looked


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Partially Deaf said:


> Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, bottoming in mid 17's when I looked


Nice deal, thanks for the heads up. I snagged 2 yesterday:nod:


----------



## At Game7

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeebra said:


> New site from cigar.com
> 
> Similar to cbid, but only one at a time, prices drop faster and as soon as someone purchases it, they move on to the next lot.
> 
> Free shipping as well! Enjoy and hide your wallets....


I was really hoping to get something done today. Not so much now.....


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Greens (Tronco) on Monster today for only $18 shipped. $23 less than normal CI price.

I would be buying up a few right now if it wasn't for the fact I am going to be out of town for a week and a half right when they would arrive.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*










1 - CAO Gold Corona Gorda (6 ½ x 50) $6.30
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 92 Robusto (5 ½ x 50) $7.55
1 - Oliva Serie G Cameroon Robusto (4 ½ x 50) $4.92
1 - Gran Habano #3 Habano Churchill (7 x 50) $6.80
1 - J. Fuego Natural Belicoso (6 x 54) $8.45
1 - Berger & Argenti Mooch Windbag (7 x 49) $5.80
1 - Vengeance Series 98 Robusto (5 ½ x 50) $7.20
1 - Pinar Del Rio Classico Corona (5 ½ x 50) $4.60
1 - Spanish Galleon Classic Torpedo (6 ½ x 52) $4.50
1 - Vallejuleo Robusto (5 x 50) $4.50

MSRP $60.62

Sale Price: $25.00

Discount Cigar Sampler 10-PK | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> 601 Greens (Tronco) on Monster today for only $18 shipped. $23 less than normal CI price.
> 
> I would be buying up a few right now if it wasn't for the fact I am going to be out of town for a week and a half right when they would arrive.


Just have them shipped to me, David! I'll take good care of them.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Comacho Corojo Diploma 5 pack on the Monster Name Your Price. Just bought a 5'er for 17 bucks plus shipping. Not bad considering they're normally 30 something for a 5'er on Famous.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has 601 Red Rabitos today for $17 shipped. About $9 off normal price with free shipping.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping week at Best Cigar Prices.
http://www.***************.com/freeshipweek/


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Yeah man.. I watched a cigar review and the guy had black all over his lips, fingers and shirt. I think it was cigar obsessions review. It turned me off of wanting one. They looked tasty too!


No offense, but you're mistaken sir. They have a natural Habano wrapper!
and the wrapper is kind of dry if you ask me!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



whodeeni said:


> No offense, but you're mistaken sir. They have a natural Habano wrapper!
> and the wrapper is kind of dry if you ask me!


Just reporting what I saw. I haven't tried one as delicious as they look!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



whodeeni said:


> No offense, but you're mistaken sir. They have a natural Habano wrapper!
> and the wrapper is kind of dry if you ask me!


I agree with this guy. They are fantastic sticks and I have smoked a box of them with 0 residue of any kind. The guy in the video might just slobber all over his cigars soaking them and causing the oils/residues to be lifted from the leaf and then wipe the slobber from his fingers onto his shirt.

All cigars have natural residues from the fermentation process. If you want to know if it's really dyed then cut one open. The leaf should be different colors on each side as leaves naturally are. If both sides are the exact same uniform color, then you can ask questions.

You know I respect you Jason, we just don't want to sully any cigar blender's reputation on anecdotal evidence. The cigar obsession guy may review a lot of cigars, but in the end he is just a guy with a camera who smokes a lot of cigars and tells the interweb what he thinks.

---------------------------
Actually, spread that they are terrible terrible sticks. That means the price will go down and I'll get more. :biggrin:


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

lol don't get me wrong! These look great and I'm only hesitating because it seemed VERY dyed. That guy isn't really a favorite reviewer of mine and he actually speaks to the dye vs. color bleed of tobacco a few posts later but that's some significant bleeding. It's the only reason I've avoided them because they look a lot like a rat to me 

If you guys are vouching for no dye maybe I'll give em a shot


----------



## Dread

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I stopped watching CigarObessesion after that review. Coming from a guy who snaps pictures and highly reviews Di Fazio Maduros which are clearly dyed Id taking everything he says with a grain of salt. Better yet dont even bother watching. Most bloggers and reviewers are not even remotely qualified to do what they do.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dread said:


> I stopped watching CigarObessesion after that review. Coming from a guy who snaps pictures and highly reviews Di Fazio Maduros which are clearly dyed Id taking everything he says with a grain of salt. Better yet dont even bother watching. Most bloggers and reviewers are not even remotely qualified to do what they do.


This is worth a sticky.

How do you do that ring gauge thing? You need some after that missive.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Agreed.. I've seen the guy do some reviews of some dog rockets and describe them in way that makes them sound amazing which definitely makes me question is credibility and his palate.

My issue was seeing the brown and black all over his lips and shirt.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> This is worth a sticky.
> 
> How do you do that ring gauge thing? You need some after that missive.


Look below the user's name, below the avatar and post count and stuff, at the bottom. Click the little square with the check/x.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Look below the user's name, below the avatar and post count and stuff, at the bottom. Click the little square with the check/x.


Gracias Amigo.

The Gauge has been Rung.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Agreed.. I've seen the guy do some reviews of some dog rockets and describe them in way that makes them sound amazing which definitely makes me question is credibility and his palate.
> 
> My issue was seeing the brown and black all over his lips and shirt.


Are Cigars Sometimes Dyed - Or Not?

In that link he rescinds his accusation of the puro authentico even if it is in a roundabout way and I'm not going to bother watching but he explains about the oils/residues with a theory of why he got that all over himself.

EDIT: I was mistaken in my earlier post. It is dyed cigars that have different colored sides...which doesn't make sense to me unless they paint it on, but :dunno:


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Are Cigars Sometimes Dyed - Or Not?
> 
> In that link he rescinds his accusation of the puro authentico even if it is in a roundabout way and I'm not going to bother watching but he explains about the oils/residues with a theory of why he got that all over himself.
> 
> EDIT: I was mistaken in my earlier post. It is dyed cigars that have different colored sides...which doesn't make sense to me unless they paint it on, but :dunno:


Oh no! Did he rescind? Ack! lol I feel even dumberer...  Looks like I'll still be on the prowl for a couple of these. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Wlai

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I am going to stick my neck out for the CigarObsession guy. We all make mistakes, he made one but retracted and explained why he thought it was dyed. I got no bones with him.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliveros Cuban Spliff
'Baby Spliff' Torpedo (4.5" x 40)
Bundle of 20
$25.00

Oliveros Cuban Spliff - Cigars International


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Black Friday Maduro Special:

The Black Friday Maduro Madness Sampler includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (5" x 52)
1 - Bahia Maduro No. 2 Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56)
1 - Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 56)
1 - Gran Habano #5 Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Graycliff Turbo (6" x 60)
1 - Gurkha Regent Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro (5.5" x 52)
1 - La Estrella Cubana 'E' (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
1 - Nica Libre Imperial (6" x 54)
1 - Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Oscuro 'R' (5" x 50)

$29.95

@Cigars International (too few posts to put the link)

:biggrin1:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

oliva V sampler on cbid free fall. Saw it go down to 24.90


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smokin' Weekly deal at Stogie Boys. Any 3 of their premium 5 packs for 49.99. Normally 74.99. Essentially a buy 2 get 1 free!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts is selling the Tatuaje HCS Torpedo boxes 30% off with free shipping this weekend.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201679


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Holts is selling the Tatuaje HCS Torpedo boxes 30% off with free shipping this weekend.
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


yeah I'm tempted.. I wonder if anyone wants to split one with me. I find these to be like tasty la riqueza's.. oilier. The Riqueza's are my least fav Tat but I like these a lot.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> yeah I'm tempted.. I wonder if anyone wants to split one with me. I find these to be like tasty la riqueza's.. oilier. The Riqueza's are my least fav Tat but I like these a lot.


I love them, ordered my box this morning.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La aurora 107 5ers for 16 bucks on the monster
601 oscuro (green) for 18

some other good stuff on the mega mashup too


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Holts is selling the Tatuaje HCS Torpedo boxes 30% off with free shipping this weekend.
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


I'm gonna have to smoke the one you sent me tomorrow before this deal is gone. See how I like them.

You prefer these over the verocu #9 from Holts?


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Place has $1 shipping today.

Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars

They have low prices to begin with. I just ordered 3 boxes:frusty:


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



madirishman said:


> Cigar Place has $1 shipping today.
> 
> Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars
> 
> They have low prices to begin with. I just ordered 3 boxes:frusty:


There's a coupon code for series v. Put "V" in the promotional code box and get 20% off. Great deal for any of the series v! I got Oliva Serie V #4 for $90 dollars shipped!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> I agree with this guy. They are fantastic sticks and I have smoked a box of them with 0 residue of any kind. The guy in the video might just slobber all over his cigars soaking them and causing the oils/residues to be lifted from the leaf and then wipe the slobber from his fingers onto his shirt.
> 
> All cigars have natural residues from the fermentation process. If you want to know if it's really dyed then cut one open. The leaf should be different colors on each side as leaves naturally are. If both sides are the exact same uniform color, then you can ask questions.
> 
> You know I respect you Jason, we just don't want to sully any cigar blender's reputation on anecdotal evidence. The cigar obsession guy may review a lot of cigars, but in the end he is just a guy with a camera who smokes a lot of cigars and tells the interweb what he thinks.
> 
> ---------------------------
> Actually, spread that they are terrible terrible sticks. That means the price will go down and I'll get more. :biggrin:


Ok Bro.. I picked up a few on cbid to give these a go. Any suggestions on how long to let them sit? Or have you found them gtg?


----------



## At Game7

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



madirishman said:


> Cigar Place has $1 shipping today.
> 
> They have low prices to begin with. I just ordered 3 boxes:frusty:


Bundle of 20 MonteCristo Churchills for $110.95 shipped???

That's hard to pass up.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> Ok Bro.. I picked up a few on cbid to give these a go. Any suggestions on how long to let them sit? Or have you found them gtg?


Jason I've found after a month or two these things are great.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> I'm gonna have to smoke the one you sent me tomorrow before this deal is gone. See how I like them.
> 
> You prefer these over the verocu #9 from Holts?


Damn you, I didn't even know about the Verocu 9......................


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Jason I've found after a month or two these things are great.


a month it is!  I'll follow up on my experience with these. Thanks!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 maduro robusto. $4 a stick ordered 5 for $20

Monsters Name you price accepted my offer.....


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

October is national cigar month
This means one thing for you....well 31 things to be exact: a new, deeply discounted deal every day. And today's deal is no doubt absurd -

Rocky Patel's 93-rated Vintage and Padilla's new Artemis, yours for 67% off.

34.99/10pk shipped free (if you enter cigarsinternational.com/shfreea)

Cigars International - National Cigar Month


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 robustos on CigarMonster Name Your Price.

If anyone grabs these, please let us know what price you were able to get. I'm not in the market at the moment, but interested to see how low the price might go.


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does anyone have the current link for pulling up the CI new customer sampler with the herf-a-dor for $15 handy?


----------



## Wlai

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> Does anyone have the current link for pulling up the CI new customer sampler with the herf-a-dor for $15 handy?


You mean this? Cigars International

Sorry, nevermind, that's $25.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Picked up Cigar's International Oliva Top Ten Sampler off the MMOA for 28 bucks shipped. They rejected my earlier offer of 25, but accepted 28. Normally goes for 30-35 on cbid plus shipping so quite a nice deal if you're looking for a sampler.


----------



## Wlai

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Picked up Cigar's International Oliva Top Ten Sampler off the MMOA for 28 bucks shipped. They rejected my earlier offer of 25, but accepted 28. Normally goes for 30-35 on cbid plus shipping so quite a nice deal if you're looking for a sampler.


MMOA?


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Picked up Cigar's International Oliva Top Ten Sampler off the* MMOA* for 28 bucks shipped. They rejected my earlier offer of 25, but accepted 28. Normally goes for 30-35 on cbid plus shipping so quite a nice deal if you're looking for a sampler.


Actually should be MMAO

Make Me An Offer


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My mistake guys, MMAO, was typing quickly


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know posting monster stuff here is kinda silly, but I snagged a box of Tat Noellas there for $140 with free shipping. Deal will be up until 4pm EST (and I suppose they'll be back at 11 for mash-up if they don't sell out). Lowest non-auction price I've seen. Regular $180 on famous and CI, though probably slightly lower at some other sites.


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Many may already know this but Tampa Humidor ships singles for free it's only if you order a box that they charge. I was even told to avoid the charge just order one cigar short of the box quantity and they would ship it for free!


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



keen smoke said:


> I know posting monster stuff here is kinda silly, but I snagged a box of Tat Noellas there for $140 with free shipping. Deal will be up until 4pm EST (and I suppose they'll be back at 11 for mash-up if they don't sell out). Lowest non-auction price I've seen. Regular $180 on famous and CI, though probably slightly lower at some other sites.


Cigarsatyourprice will take 123.00 for a box FYI. (they are out of stick atm though)


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dear Puff members:
TO all you stogy bargain hunters--are there any e-stores that sells liga privda no. 9 at a decent price (besides CI). I had it a couple weeks ago and im craving for that dark oily wrapper.


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 packs of AF Hemingway short story on free fall currently. Seen it come down to $25 after just watching it for a couple of minutes. Let me know if you see it go any lower.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> Dear Puff members:
> TO all you stogy bargain hunters--are there any e-stores that sells liga privda no. 9 at a decent price (besides CI). I had it a couple weeks ago and im craving for that dark oily wrapper.


Tampahumidor.com has them, free shipping on all singles.


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Tampahumidor.com has them, free shipping on all singles.


They are out of stock. I was there yesterday and was told they were out of stock on all Liga Privada...


----------



## teedles915

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada No. 9 cigars at discount price from Cigar King - Your No. 1 Source for discount cigars


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

yeah you won't find many uber bargains on LPs.. Cigarsatyourprice has them in stock.. robusto's can be had for 10.50 each.. unless you find a site that has a special coupon for x% off of your order you're not really gonna find any bargains. It's one of the few brands that you will pay MSRP nearly everytime for... but it's also one of the few brands that's worth $10+ a stick.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/pi132.asp
Perdomo Reserve Champagne
12 Cigars

$37.50

Expires Oct. 15th.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Cigars International
> Perdomo Reserve Champagne
> 12 Cigars
> 
> $37.50
> 
> Expires Oct. 15th.


These are on Freefall right now


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> These are on Freefall right now


Then you have to pay $4.95 shipping on top of $35, still cheaper unless you already have items won on CBID.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Then you have to pay $4.95 shipping on top of $35, still cheaper unless you already have items won on CBID.


unfortunately I have yet to have a week go by with no items won! haha


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



teedles915 said:


> Liga Privada No. 9 cigars at discount price from Cigar King - Your No. 1 Source for discount cigars


.
Thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shotokun16 said:


> Dear Puff members:
> TO all you stogy bargain hunters--are there any e-stores that sells liga privda no. 9 at a decent price (besides CI). I had it a couple weeks ago and im craving for that dark oily wrapper.


Smoke Inn has Ligas. I just got a box of robustos from them. Fast shipping and excellent service every time I've ordered.

EDIT: Atlantic Cigar has some too, but only singles and fivers, no boxes. Prices are better as well.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Today New Havana Cigars is having an online Tatuaje event, sales on boxes with free swag and cigars plus a chatroom with Pete Johnson and Dan from NHC.

https://www.newhavanacigars.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=61


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got my Man o War puro authenticos .. they look good. I'll let them sit a bit and give them a try.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Today New Havana Cigars is having an online Tatuaje event, sales on boxes with free swag and cigars plus a chatroom with Pete Johnson and Dan from NHC.
> 
> https://www.newhavanacigars.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=61


but black PL sold out in 10 minutes this morning unfortunately. Got them in my cart and they were gone before I could check out.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> but black PL sold out in 10 minutes this morning unfortunately. Got them in my cart and they were gone before I could check out.


Yeah they where long gone before I got on. Grabbed a box of the NHC Reservas.


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This will only be good for any members in the Charlotte NC area but the deal is good. Charlotte Cigar & Collectibles a B&M by South Park Mall sent out an email this week but didn't advertise the deals. You have to go to find out, I was in town today and decided to stop in. Well the deal was 50% off for 20 or more sticks! Now their prices can be a little high but at 50% they were still deals, I bought a box of Ashton VSG Tres Mystique, a box of Jaimie Garcia Reserva Specials, some Davidoff singles, and a few others. Larry threw in a Xikar cutter and a Pinar Pre Embargo single from his collection.

The deals end tomorrow so if your in the area I highly recommend you try and make it by. They open at noon and I'm not sure of what time they close.

As an example the Garcias are regular $8.80 each and I got them for $4.40. Don't remember the exact price on the VSG's but they were cheaper than I can buy them online!

Bill


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bill, would you be willing to pick me up a box of VSGs? I'd love Belicosos, Eclipse, or Robusto, whatevers available!


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey ninja. I just saw your post and am sorry but I can't get down there in time this afternoon.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hinson said:


> Yeah they where long gone before I got on. Grabbed a box of the NHC Reservas.


those are a great choice.. I love the NHC tats... I need another box. I had one of the split boxes with natural/reserva mixed. It was great.

I wish they still had the ELO's in stock!


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ninja. Check your PM's

Bill


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Phatash.com's 5-pack sale is back on again thru 10/16/2011. It does exclude a couple of brands listed at the bottom.. but a great deal for the rest!

_Happy Sunday my friends! We know you all think that Phatash.com is the best little cigar shop on the internet, and we wanted to back tha claim up. So we're going to make this week's special, well, a little special. For the entire week, we're putting just about every single 5 pack site wide on sale! Woot! You name the brand, be it Rocky Patel, Tatuaje, Brickhouse, Ashton VSG or anything else that your pretty little heart can think of, and use our coupon to get 25% off our regular low everyday price*. __So add as many 5 packs as you like to the shopping cart. I mean really load it up because this deal is too good to pass up. During the checkout process, *use coupon code "PFP25" to get 25% off* all of your 5 packs*! It's just that simple. (See below for restrictions)

So take this opportunity to create a little block party in your humidor and stock up on your favorite variety of 5 packs!

Click here to start shopping!

If you have any questions at all, please feel free to contact us via email at [email protected] or by phone at 1-888-742-8274.

Best regards,
The Phatash.com Team **BONUS COUPON EXCLUSIONS AND FREE SHIPPING OFFERS: *
- Discounts are for merchandise only, it does not apply to shipping costs or taxes. 
*- ALL Davidoff, ALL Liga Privada, ALL Macanudo, ALL Cohiba, ALL Partagas, ALL Bolivar, ALL Hoyo De Monterey, ALL Punch, ALL Excalibur, ALL Sancho Panza, ALL La Gloria, ALL El Credito, ALL Helix, ALL Don Tomas, ALL W&D, ALL CAO, and ALL Dunhill cigars are excluded from these discounts and subject to order cancellation.*
- Promotional code must be entered in the "Payment Information" section at checkout to redeem. Coupon not valid on prior purchases. 
- Free shipping and flat rate shipping offers are only valid for shipping within the continental us. All orders with free shipping will be shipped via FedEx, USPS, or other carrier delivery services at our discretion. Other notes &

Disclaimers: We are not responsible for typographical errors. Prices and offers are subject to change without notice. Sale prices are not retroactive and are only valid while supplies last. PHATASH.COM does not sell tobacco to minors or persons under the age of 21. Cigars King does not sell cigarettes of any kind. If you are under 21 years old, please do not enter our site. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us. Thank you._


----------



## Cigar Noob

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hahaha... Jason. I was just coming here to post! Great deals. Since you can get as many as you want, you can basically get a box for 25% off. Their 5 packs are always priced well, sometimes even less than their boxes.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yeah I'm a fan of Phatash for sure!


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

See some potentially great deals with this coupon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada Undercrown New Release in Stock at Tampa Humidor

Okay, I verified they have them and ordered some for myself. Tampa Humidor has them in stock but only got 5 boxes total. Now they have 3 left...:nod:

You will have to call as these are not in their system yet but you can buy singles. I didn't get the price on singles but when you call ask for Hector and he can get the prices for you. I got Belicosos and Gran Toro and the prices were a little higher than some of the other sites have at approximately $210 and $190 per box. If you are a buyers club member you get a discount but if your buying singles you can get them shipped for free I believe even 1 stick.

The number is 800-990-8535 and I spoke with Hector.

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## Tan18_01

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padilla Habano for $70 shipped from cigar.com

Seems like a decent deal to me, but I may stand corrected.
Cigar.com don't ship internationally, so would any US botl want to help me out with shipping (provided I'm not mistaken and these are a good deal)?


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliveros Eight Zero Robusto on the StogieBoys daily nooner for 49.95. Average price is around 100 dollars so not a bad deal at all!

EDIT: It is also on their Cigar Heist deal so if you miss it on the nooner, you can still catch it there.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^ It appears it also may come with a Buggati lighter. Did not go all they way through checkout to see if this was true, but it is listed as such. A super deal if that is true!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone else jump on the JoeCigar.com deal of the day?
10 DPG black label robustos for $40; I ordered twice.
Close to a whole box for $80 shipped?
:tu


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hopperb said:


> Liga Privada Undercrown New Release in Stock at Tampa Humidor
> 
> Okay, I verified they have them and ordered some for myself. Tampa Humidor has them in stock but only got 5 boxes total. Now they have 3 left...:nod:
> 
> You will have to call as these are not in their system yet but you can buy singles. I didn't get the price on singles but when you call ask for Hector and he can get the prices for you. I got Belicosos and Gran Toro and the prices were a little higher than some of the other sites have at approximately $210 and $190 per box. If you are a buyers club member you get a discount but if your buying singles you can get them shipped for free I believe even 1 stick.
> 
> The number is 800-990-8535 and I spoke with Hector.
> 
> Good luck!
> Bill


Got a call from TH a few minutes ago letting me know they had received another shipment so if your still looking for these they should be a good place to try


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MY FATHER FAMILY SELECTION SAMPLER $21.95 shipped

It's hard to go wrong with My Father cigars from Nicaragua, which makes this sampler ideal for the Holidays. There's the 94-rated, full-bodied My Father Robusto, the 92-rated, medium-bodied La Reloba Habano Torpedo, and the medium-bodied Jaime Garcia Toro. And to round it out: A 90-rated My Father Le Bijou Grand Robusto and the new, medium-bodied Tobacco Baez Serie H Toro.

MY FATHER FAMILY SELECTION SAMPLER


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> MY FATHER FAMILY SELECTION SAMPLER $21.95 shipped
> 
> It's hard to go wrong with My Father cigars from Nicaragua, which makes this sampler ideal for the Holidays. There's the 94-rated, full-bodied My Father Robusto, the 92-rated, medium-bodied La Reloba Habano Torpedo, and the medium-bodied Jaime Garcia Toro. And to round it out: A 90-rated My Father Le Bijou Grand Robusto and the new, medium-bodied Tobacco Baez Serie H Toro.
> 
> MY FATHER FAMILY SELECTION SAMPLER


Wouldn't be a bad deal if Thompson wasn't involved.


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Carlos Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto* *(10 cigars)*

Price is $34.99 with free shipping. That puts it at roughly $3.50 a stick or so which seems pretty good. I haven't personally smoked one of these (or any cigar for that matter) but, I've been eye balling these and think I'll jump on it making them my first cigar purchases ever lol

cigarsinternational . come/html/spec_jc.asp?globalt=1

I can't post links yet but, its part of the "joe cigar" deal they do.


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

yay--nicely priced. I pulled the trigger on em and i would consider em my first toranos!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've enjoyed the Exodus line, but have yet to try the 50 years.
I would try, but I think I bought too much this month already.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some goodies on Cbid Freefall

Diesel UC 10 pack - Bottoms at $25 ($2.50 a cigar) Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 pack - Bottoms at $17.58 ($3.50 a cigar) Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Already bought 10 of each for myself... Also bought this Stinky Man O' War ashtray on freefall that is bottoming at $17.50 Stinky Tall 4-Finger Ashtray - Man O' War Edition - CigarBid.com


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Some goodies on Cbid Freefall
> 
> Diesel UC 10 pack - Bottoms at $25 ($2.50 a cigar) Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 pack - Bottoms at $17.58 ($3.50 a cigar) Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Already bought 10 of each for myself... Also bought this Stinky Man O' War ashtray on freefall that is bottoming at $17.50 Stinky Tall 4-Finger Ashtray - Man O' War Edition - CigarBid.com


Thanks! I just bought some diesel UC's...good deal!


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Some goodies on Cbid Freefall
> 
> Diesel UC 10 pack - Bottoms at $25 ($2.50 a cigar) Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 pack - Bottoms at $17.58 ($3.50 a cigar) Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Already bought 10 of each for myself... Also bought this Stinky Man O' War ashtray on freefall that is bottoming at $17.50 Stinky Tall 4-Finger Ashtray - Man O' War Edition - CigarBid.com


Thanks for the tip! Just picked up the Diesel UC at $25


----------



## Smoked Bacon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Oliveros Eight Zero Robusto on the StogieBoys daily nooner for 49.95. Average price is around 100 dollars so not a bad deal at all!
> 
> EDIT: It is also on their Cigar Heist deal so if you miss it on the nooner, you can still catch it there.


Just got a five pack of the Oliveros Eight Zero Toros for $9 on cbid. Is that good?


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Smoked Bacon said:


> Just got a five pack of the Oliveros Eight Zero Toros for $9 on cbid. Is that good?


Not bad. Decent smokes. Congrats.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free fall still has some good stuff:

Diesel UC
La Riqueza No. 4
Tat Havana VI Nobles
Palio Cutter

I am also intrigued by the RP Old World Reserve Maduro Lanceros. Never seen em before. Anyone knos if they are any good?


----------



## Smoked Bacon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Free fall still has some good stuff:
> 
> Diesel UC
> La Riqueza No. 4
> Tat Havana VI Nobles
> Palio Cutter
> 
> I am also intrigued by the RP Old World Reserve Maduro Lanceros. Never seen em before. Anyone knos if they are any good?


I saw the La Riqueza #4 get down to $22.95 on freefall for a 5 pck.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> I am also intrigued by the RP Old World Reserve Maduro Lanceros. Never seen em before. Anyone knos if they are any good?


I can't imagine they'd be bad...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any free ship codes for MMAO?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Free fall still has some good stuff:
> 
> Diesel UC
> La Riqueza No. 4
> Tat Havana VI Nobles
> Palio Cutter
> 
> I am also intrigued by the RP Old World Reserve Maduro Lanceros. Never seen em before. Anyone knos if they are any good?


Thanks for the heads up; some excellent goods up today.
:tu


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't think I have ever seen a free ship code for MMAO, but that is just me, doesn't mean they don't exist.... I have seen them do free shipping days/weekends.


----------



## ko4000

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the heads up. I just snagged 10 Diesel UC @ $25.50


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts High Noon Special $34.95 shipped

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663

*Save 54% off MSRP!
Entire Order Ships Free!

*

*Includes 10 cigars:

*Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto Grande
- 5.5 x 54

*MSRP: $76.20*

*1-Day Price: $34.95
*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Holts High Noon Special $34.95 shipped
> 
> https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663
> 
> *Save 54% off MSRP!
> Entire Order Ships Free!
> *
> *Includes 10 cigars:
> 
> *Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto Grande
> - 5.5 x 54
> 
> *MSRP: $76.20*
> *1-Day Price: $34.95
> *


Beat me to it. That's an incredible deal, to bad I won't be partaking in it lol.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yep sweet deal indeed. I bit and threw in the Rocky Loves Partagas sampler for my friends who won't smoke anything but freakin' 6x60's:frusty:


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*LIBYAN LIBERTAD SAMPLER*
15 PREMIUM CIGARS
42.95 +shipping
Smoke Inn™ Weekly Cigar Special Deal

5- Griffin Maduro Toro 6.25 x 52
4- La Sirena The Prince Robusto 5 x 50
3- Gurkha Grand Age Reserve Dbl Corona 5 x 54
1- San Cristobal Classico 5 x 50
1- La Aroma De Cuba Robusto 5 x 54
1- La Aroma De Cuba E. E. Robusto 5 x 50


----------



## Latenight

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I can't post URLs yet, but Stogie Boys has a groupon going on of $40 for $20. I have purchased 2 other groupons from this site in the past with no problems.

If you change your location to Charlotte and search cigars it should pop up. Sorry, wish I could post a direct link to it, but I'm to much of a newbie.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Latenight said:


> I can't post URLs yet, but Stogie Boys has a groupon going on of $40 for $20. I have purchased 2 other groupons from this site in the past with no problems.
> 
> If you change your location to Charlotte and search cigars it should pop up. Sorry, wish I could post a direct link to it, but I'm to much of a newbie.


Thanks, been looking for this one since I used my last! :smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Regular AF 858s on Monster this morning for $20 shipper per 5er.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

bummer. I could use more maduros, but the natural.... eh.


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster Mashup!

they have the Maduro's, bottom left, second option over (at least on my screen)

(for another 9 minutes at least)


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You're right. Damn, I didn't even click on it. Just saw 858 and assumed they were the normals.

No fear, they will be back up on tonights mash at 11pm EST for those who miss it now.

Edit: Picked up 10 more for myself...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This whole "being out of money" thing is growing annoying, quickly.


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This whole "being out of money" thing is growing annoying, quickly.


I completely agree :|


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT's (My Uzi Weighs a Ton) are on special at Top Quality Cigars today only since they are having a DE Event

$89.95 per bundle (any size 5", 6, 7") if you buy two bundles you get another 10% off and ONE of the Liga Privada "A" cigars that haven't been released and to my knowledge are not scheduled for release yet.

They also have the new DE Liga Privada L40 by the box and stick that release tomorrow - box price is $189.95 and the "fiver" goes for $64.75.

The MUWAT's aren't on their website but I called just to see if they had them to combine with the L40's and save shipping that's when I found out about the special I listed above.

The number I used was 630-993-1234

Thought I would pass this along.

Bill


----------



## zenom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got a magazine today that had a deal that might be good for beginners.

http://www.cigar.com/CGSAV106

10 Cigars and a free humidor.

Sampler includes humidor and one each of the following: 
-1-Partagas
-1-Hoyo de Monterrey
-1-5 Vegas Cask Strength II
-1-Padilla Miami
-1-Sancho Panza
-1-CAO Gold Maduro
-1-Macanudo Cru Royale
-1-Cohiba 'Red Dot'
-1-La Gloria Cubana
-1-Joya de Nicaragua


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

thanks for the info Zenom , my list of samplers to get next month is starting to get large  lol


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Staxed said:


> thanks for the info Zenom , my list of samplers to get next month is starting to get large  lol


Careful with that one. I've heard those humidors aren't very good. Do some searching on here for the cigar.com humidors.


----------



## zenom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> Careful with that one. I've heard those humidors aren't very good. Do some searching on here for the cigar.com humidors.


I'm sure the humidor is shit, but for $30, the sticks are worth that much.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I at one time had five of those humidor's and never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I didn't even think about the humidor in the purchase, as I wasn't planning on using it. Though, it's good to know it works if I end up needing it


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Staxed said:


> I didn't even think about the humidor in the purchase, as I wasn't planning on using it. Though, it's good to know it works if I end up needing it


I actually ended up buying that sampler back in I think July, with the intentions on selling humidor on eBay (which I did). After selling the humidor I only had like $10 in the cigars lol. Just a thought...


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> I actually ended up buying that sampler back in I think July, with the intentions on selling humidor on eBay (which I did). After selling the humidor I only had like $10 in the cigars lol. Just a thought...


I might have done that until you said it was a decent humidor, I think I might just keep it...never know when I might need some overflow...


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Staxed said:


> ...never know when I might need some overflow...


That's what coolers are for


----------



## Staxed

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> That's what coolers are for


I'm spending all my money on a wineador, don't have any left over for a cooler!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yeah, that cigar.com humidor is pretty crappy. I ended up using mine as a tray in my cooler.

This one is a much better bargain. It's actually a nice little humidor: Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Yeah, that cigar.com humidor is pretty crappy. I ended up using mine as a tray in my cooler.
> 
> This one is a much better bargain. It's actually a nice little humidor: Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


Got this special for 30 bucks. The humi is ok, improved the seal by stuffing toothpicks in the lid corners. Still fluctuates a decent amount cause of the glass though.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blues up on the Monster again, $17 and change, free shipping.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I was hoping they would be up today, was down to 1... 10 more ordered.


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 601 Blues up on the Monster again, $17 and change, free shipping.





David_ESM said:


> I was hoping they would be up today, was down to 1... 10 more ordered.


Snagged 10 just in time, Thanks! This is the 1st cigar I've ever ordered more than 5 of before trying one -- but the consensus here is so overwhelmingly positive, that I'm confident I'll like them too.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars I always buy 10 at a time... Tat Havana VI, Oliva MB3, 601 Blues and AF 858 Maduros.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LP Undercrowns are on Freefall. Don't know if they are a deal or not since I have yet to look at their pricing. But they are there.


----------



## zenom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> LP Undercrowns are on Freefall. Don't know if they are a deal or not since I have yet to look at their pricing. But they are there.


yeah just doesn't say if its a 5'er or not, I would hope so. seen it down around 34


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5ers ship for $4, singles for $3, so it is a 5er.


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> LP Undercrowns are on Freefall. Don't know if they are a deal or not since I have yet to look at their pricing. But they are there.


It doesn't specify whether it's a 5 pack or a single. Any idea? Based on the price I'd say a 5 pack but I'd be weary since the cigarbid guys are tricky jerks sometimes.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> It doesn't specify whether it's a 5 pack or a single. Any idea? Based on the price I'd say a 5 pack but I'd be weary since the cigarbid guys are tricky jerks sometimes.


The shipping price is consistent with a 5pack (3.95) singles ship for (2.95) and 10 packs for (4.95).

I grabbed one at $35.00. If it's not a 5 pack I'll be getting my money back! Tempted to buy 2 of them at that price..


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 601 Blues up on the Monster again, $17 and change, free shipping.


Thanks for the heads up on these. Snagged a 5er in the mashup. Haven't had one before but I'm real excited to try them out!


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

camacho corojo diploma 5 pack robusto $20 for next 45 minutes on monster mashup


----------



## Rackir

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dinoa2 said:


> camacho corojo diploma 5 pack robusto $20 for next 45 minutes on monster mashup


Score! Good catch. 2X on thier way. Thats 10 for the price of 4!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fang-Tastic Deal

5 Cigars + Torch Lighter for $12.99 + S/H on CI

Don't try and use the free shipping code or it will cost you $56.


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Fang-Tastic Deal
> 
> 5 Cigars + Torch Lighter for $12.99 + S/H on CI
> 
> Don't try and use the free shipping code or it will cost you $56.


This is not working for me. It's at $56 on the page and in the cart. It says $12.99 in the description. I didn't use any code, so i don't know what's going on.


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ten08 said:


> This is not working for me. It's at $56 on the page and in the cart. It says $12.99 in the description. I didn't use any code, so i don't know what's going on.


The same thing is happening for me, too.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

same here.


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I live chatted with a CI rep, and she said there should have been a checkout code on the ad where I found the deal. The chat timed out when I had to leave my desk for a while.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Try this

My apologies. I see what happened. Had the wrong link.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Is it just me, or is there only one figurado in the "Fangtastic Figurados" sampler there?


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Try this
> 
> My apologies. I see what happened. Had the wrong link.


That worked. Thanks Eric! 8)


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is it just me, or is there only one figurado in the "Fangtastic Figurados" sampler there?


Well, belicosos are 1/2 figurados. That counts right?


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is it just me, or is there only one figurado in the "Fangtastic Figurados" sampler there?


That's ok because they make up for it by sending you a full 92-page catalog. I bet it's in color!

Does anyone know if that lighter has a built in cutter? I know some of the ones sold under that name have one.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> That's ok because they make up for it by sending you a full 92-page catalog. I bet it's in color!
> 
> Does anyone know if that lighter has a built in cutter? I know some of the ones sold under that name have one.


That lighter has one punch and is a worthless POS IMO. If you buy it do so only for the cigars and not the lighter.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Fang-Tastic Deal
> 
> 5 Cigars + Torch Lighter for $12.99 + S/H on CI
> 
> Don't try and use the free shipping code or it will cost you $56.


Been looking to try all of these. Thanks!


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002s on Free Fall. Didn't have time to watch them but I did see them down around $37. Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

OK, Tampa Humidor has MUWAT's available

Buy My UZI Weighs a Ton Online | My UZI Weighs a Ton for sale

The email I received also said that they had Padron 85ths and Oliva V Maduros. Happy hunting!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$1 Shipping at Cigar Place today.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey...don't know if y'all know about Uptown cigars, but you can sign up for Monday Madness deals and get a weekly email. Some killer deals to be had. Excellent friendly phone service from the guys in the shop. Tell Izzy that ken from NY sent ya!

Monday Madness - 10 Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> $1 Shipping at Cigar Place today.


+1

Sign up for their email list and they will email you a reminder every month on the first, along with a list of their promo codes.

I haven't found better Oliva box prices anywhere else! Snagged a box of V belis and a box of G maddie perfectos this month!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> +1
> 
> Sign up for their email list and they will email you a reminder every month on the first, along with a list of their promo codes.
> 
> I haven't found better Oliva box prices anywhere else! Snagged a box of V belis and a box of G maddie perfectos this month!


+2

I just grabbed 4 packs of Origens and signed up for the email.

Good stuff. I have not bothered with the Devil site in almost a month thanks to tips like this and changing tastes.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> +2
> 
> I just grabbed 4 packs of Origens and signed up for the email.
> 
> Good stuff. I have not bothered with the Devil site in almost a month thanks to tips like this and changing tastes.


I grabbed a pack of Origens. Haven't had the chance to try them, yet. Even with $1 shipping, still the cheapest around.


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man O War Puro Authenticos on Free fall, I have seen them at $42 and change for 10...not a bad buy


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Stogieboys has Perdomo lot 23 boxes with $20 off coupon code
CigarDon Feature : StogieBoys, Premium Cigars & Accessories


----------



## zenom

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CigarBid has Camacho Pre-Embargo's on free fall.
Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com

I got 5 for $39.25 I figured I would give them a shot since I see most places sell them for $12 - $25 a stick.

CI sells a box of 3 for $39.95.

Also got some My Father #1's on Free Fall as well. Picked up 5 for around $30.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zenom said:


> CigarBid has Camacho Pre-Embargo's on free fall.
> Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> I got 5 for $39.25 I figured I would give them a shot since I see most places sell them for $12 - $25 a stick.
> 
> CI sells a box of 3 for $39.95.
> 
> Also got some My Father #1's on Free Fall as well. Picked up 5 for around $30.


That's the best price I've seen on them.


----------



## Snagged

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There's some goodness going on over at the Friday Night Monster Mashup at cigarmonster.com for a change. Worth checking out...


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Snagged said:


> There's some goodness going on over at the Friday Night Monster Mashup at cigarmonster.com for a change. Worth checking out...


I grabbed a 5iver of Oliva Serie V Double Robustos.

I almost bought some Short Stories but I really have to buy a box of those and stop with the few here and few there method.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> I grabbed a 5iver of Oliva Serie V Double Robustos.
> 
> I almost bought some Short Stories but I really have to buy a box of those and stop with the few here and few there method.


Grabbed some serie v as well. Been looking to try these. Had a mb3 the other day and it was excellent. Really liking oliva cigars lately


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Serie V and Short Stories are definitely worth buying the box. :tu


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone brave enough to try these Garo Double Habano?


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Anyone brave enough to try these Garo Double Habano?


Hmmm. Those do look good, and sound good too. But then again, if you had a butt load of an "off the radar" brand that you had to sell, what would you say about them....

So, good question. Anyone brave enough?


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Anyone brave enough to try these Garo Double Habano?


I'd definitely look for some reviews first... CI has been known to sell some sticks straight outta the dog's *ass...


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> I'd definitely look for some reviews first... CI has been known to sell some sticks straight outta the dog's *ass...


Already looked. Can find reviews of their other cigars, but not this one. Nor is it listed on their (Garo Habano) website. I'm not sure what this is...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Already looked. Can find reviews of their other cigars, but not this one. Nor is it listed on their (Garo Habano) website. I'm not sure what this is...


Hmmm... sounds iffy. Guess the only way to find out is for someone to fork over at least $25. Either they'll love them and the rest of us will kick ourselves or it will be a cousin to the infamous Duque and the rest of us will get a good laugh... :lol:


----------



## Rackir

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zenom said:


> CigarBid has Camacho Pre-Embargo's on free fall.
> Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> I got 5 for $39.25 I figured I would give them a shot since I see most places sell them for $12 - $25 a stick.
> 
> CI sells a box of 3 for $39.95.
> 
> Also got some My Father #1's on Free Fall as well. Picked up 5 for around $30.


Good catch, I tend to snap thee up when I see them on FF, such a good smoke!


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International 
Gol! 5 pack

Cigars International
makers choice maduro 50 cigars for 25 bucks

Cigars International
Oliveros Classic Maduro


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slippery Rock Cigars

Oliva Serie V Maduro Toro 10-Sampler(2011 Release)

*Unadvertised Special*

*When you order a box of Oliva Cigars: Serie V, Serie O. Serie G, and Oliva Connecticut we will throw in a 3 pack of Oliva's a 'V' Maduro Toro 2011, a Serie 'G' & a Connecticut - value $20. **FREE*


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



snagstangl said:


> Cigars International
> Oliveros Classic Maduro


anyone have these before?

Cigars at this price are hit n miss. Some are good, some aren't....


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> anyone have these before?
> 
> Cigars at this price are hit n miss. Some are good, some aren't....


I've tried a handful of Oliveros. Some are pretty tasty, but this one didn't do it for me.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> Hmmm. Those do look good, and sound good too. But then again, if you had a butt load of an "off the radar" brand that you had to sell, what would you say about them....
> 
> So, good question. Anyone brave enough?


I think I'm going to have to try. I'm a gambling man. If anyone wants to split the bundle with me, let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> I think I'm going to have to try. I'm a gambling man. If anyone wants to split the bundle with me, let me know and we can work something out.


Depending on your feelings about these, I'd be in :thumb:


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ive had pretty good luck with the oliveros classic which have a sumatra rapper. ROTT not so great, at 2 months decent, at 6 months bad (I assume a sick period) and at 8 months they are a pretty good smoke. So be prepared to put them to bed for a while.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva V Torpedos on freefall. Saw them hit $25, not sure if that is the bottom.

Oliva Serie V Torpedo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That RyJ tubos and pen with built in cutter box set is up on the monster for $30 right now. If you miss it now it'll be back up later tonight.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Depending on your feelings about these, I'd be in :thumb:


That's almost exactly what I was going to say so... +1


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Closeouts at Holt's
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Camacho, La Aurora, JdN, DPG, Torano & others


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler

*All Orders Ship Free With Purchase of Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler Box*

Cigar.com


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

On the Monster: If you miss it b4 12 today it will be a repeater tonight @ 11

Alec Bradley Burner aka Table top Lighter/Burner :flame:

I have one and I love it


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This Nicaraguan Sampler @ JR Cigars seems interesting, I especially enjoy the Frank Llanezas never had any of the others always wanted to try the Siglos though.

10 Cigars for all Toros

2-Frank Llaneza 1961
2-Gurkha Colorado
2-Juan Lopez
2-Siglo
2-Troya Clasico

JRCigars.com Weekly Specials


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya: 10 pack of Carlos Torano Noventa La Esperanza for $27.50 shipped. I bought, flavors sound right up my ally

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> This Nicaraguan Sampler @ JR Cigars seems interesting, I especially enjoy the Frank Llanezas never had any of the others always wanted to try the Siglos though.
> 
> 10 Cigars for all Toros
> 
> 2-Frank Llaneza 1961
> 2-Gurkha Colorado
> 2-Juan Lopez
> 2-Siglo
> 2-Troya Clasico
> 
> JRCigars.com Weekly Specials


That is a great deal! Way to go JR.... You know the siglo's were blended by Llaneza too right?


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

THE VETERANS DAY SAMPLER $25.95 plus shipping
4- Oliva Series G Cameroon Double Robusto 5 x 54
4- Torano Exudos 1959 Silver Toro Elegante 5.5 x 55
3- La Aurora 1495 Robusto 5 x 50

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/Weekly-Cigars-Special.html


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Never min..the deal just ended!!

MEGA MEGA II SAMPLER 34.95 shipped...no idea what the sizes are????

4 rocky patel vintage 90
4 cao brazilia
4 cusano 18 ct
4 gurkha master select


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com
Free Fall: La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone (Single) You can get one for about $11.50, these singles are usually $25. I got 8 of them for $92. Their boxes come in 8pks and go for $170.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Calling all Opus X fans

Lost City Sampler here:

http://www.tampahumidor.com/gifts/opus-x-lost-city-2011-lmt-ed-5pk-sampler.php

I need to lay off purchases or I would get one. They look so purty!


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Calling all Opus X fans
> 
> Lost City Sampler here:
> 
> http://www.tampahumidor.com/gifts/opus-x-lost-city-2011-lmt-ed-5pk-sampler.php
> 
> I need to lay off purchases or I would get one. They look so purty!


$120 on eBay w/free shipping if you want to save $15+.


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron Londres 26 for 74.95, a bundle. If you really want the box Famous is running a deal for 15 bucks more in the box. Plus shipping on both

Padron Londres Maduro Cigars - ***************.com

Padron Londres Cigars - Maduro Box of 26


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There are a couple great things on the Monster's Name Your Price for the next 22 hrs. 
AF Short Story
Camacho Corojo Diploma


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SP-CIGPRO17 CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler + Freebies - Cigar.com

CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler includes the following: 
1 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6.0" x 50)
1 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6.0" x 50)
1 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5.0" x 56)
1 - CAO Italia Ciao (5.0" x 56)
1 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5.0" x 52)

Plus:
-1-FREE Black-Ops 'Kilo' Lighter - Black
-1-FREE Black-Ops 2-Finger Cutter - Black

$14.99 +shipping


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Halofan said:


> SP-CIGPRO17 CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler + Freebies - Cigar.com
> 
> CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler includes the following:
> 1 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6.0" x 50)
> 1 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6.0" x 50)
> 1 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5.0" x 56)
> 1 - CAO Italia Ciao (5.0" x 56)
> 1 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5.0" x 52)
> 
> Plus:
> -1-FREE Black-Ops 'Kilo' Lighter - Black
> -1-FREE Black-Ops 2-Finger Cutter - Black
> 
> $14.99 +shipping


Nice deal! Thanks for the share! :thumb:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Halofan said:


> SP-CIGPRO17 CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler + Freebies - Cigar.com
> 
> CAO Stocking Stuffer Sampler includes the following:
> 1 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6.0" x 50)
> 1 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6.0" x 50)
> 1 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5.0" x 56)
> 1 - CAO Italia Ciao (5.0" x 56)
> 1 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5.0" x 52)
> 
> Plus:
> -1-FREE Black-Ops 'Kilo' Lighter - Black
> -1-FREE Black-Ops 2-Finger Cutter - Black
> 
> $14.99 +shipping


+2. Thanks man. Bought that for my brother's Birthday coming up.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$14.99? it's coming up at $89.30 on my page. really interested in this too


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Jay106n said:


> La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com
> Free Fall: La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone (Single) You can get one for about $11.50, these singles are usually $25. I got 8 of them for $92. Their boxes come in 8pks and go for $170.


These are flat out amazing cigars.. I grabbed a couple. Anyone on the fence needs to jump off that fence and pull the trigger. They are some of the best cigars I've ever had. And it's a LONG smoke. They are huge.


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Richterscale said:


> These are flat out amazing cigars.. I grabbed a couple. Anyone on the fence needs to jump off that fence and pull the trigger. They are some of the best cigars I've ever had. And it's a LONG smoke. They are huge.


Exactly why I grabbed a box worth....at half price!


----------



## foster0724

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



k-morelli said:


> $14.99? it's coming up at $89.30 on my page. really interested in this too


Same here


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



foster0724 said:


> Same here


Looks like it sold out and they have it back at regular price.. sorry guys


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



foster0724 said:


> Same here


Looks like it sold out and they have it back at regular price.. sorry guys


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial petit robustos up on the monster for $97 til 8 and will be back up at 11. Great sticks and I've never seen them on the monster.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau 3 Cigar Tin
14 hours left


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure if this is worthwhile or not. Woot has a 12 bottle wine cooler for $199 with $5 shipping:

Home.Woot® : One Day, One Deal

Until midnight tonight.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blues on Monster this morning. $18 for a 5er shipped.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> 601 Blues on Monster this morning. $18 for a 5er shipped.


greens are there too, if you're so inclined.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn! this mashup is awsome!!! and no funds right now out:


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 3 Pack for the price of 1! Nice looking deal.

La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 - 3 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 3


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 3 Pack for the price of 1! Nice looking deal.
> 
> La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 - 3 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 3


Picked up 6 for around 40 shipped. A 5 pack is 70 shipped!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts High Noon Special

5 - CAO Brazilia Gol - 5 x 56
6 - RP Vintage 1992 Toro - 6.5 X 52

Total Retail Value: $85.30

1-Day Price: $22.24 shipped!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Holts High Noon Special
> 
> 5 - CAO Brazilia Gol - 5 x 56
> 6 - RP Vintage 1992 Toro - 6.5 X 52
> 
> Total Retail Value: $85.30
> 
> 1-Day Price: $22.24 shipped!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Incredible deal if you like those 2 blends.
Me, I like the RP1990 but not the RP1992.
If it were Brazilia+RP1990, I would have loaded up.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Incredible deal if you like those 2 blends.
> Me, I like the RP1990 but not the RP1992.
> If it were Brazilia+RP1990, I would have loaded up.


I'm with you on the 1990, but this deal was just too good to pass up! Crazy low, had to do it.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a special per se....

Serious Cigars now has the 2011 Oliva Serie V Maduros for $80.95 a box. I don't know what these normally run for but it sounded like a pretty darned good price to me. IIRC, MSRP is close to $100 (though I'm not certain). They also still have boxes of 2010's for $96 if you prefer... but I hear the 2011's are better, and personally, I prefer the toro vitola of the 2011 to the torpedo of the 2010.


----------



## foster0724

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just ordered myself. Will smoke a few and bomb a few.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Herencia Cubana Core Belicoso 6.2"X52 10 pks $32.50 shipped

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core Belicoso 6.2"X52 10 pks $32.50 shipped
> 
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


I knew they'd realize those were ridiculously overpriced. They used to sell 5 packs on sale for that price. Might jump on those finally


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor is selling Anejos and Fuente Holiday Samplers as well as some other hard to find Fuentes. I picked up 1/2 box (10) of #77 Sharks and 1/2 box (13) Hemmingway Between the Lines. I think the sharks might be gone already but they may still have some of the other siezes. I may be willing to let some of these go depending on my inventory.


----------



## Vitulla

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Not really a special per se....
> 
> Serious Cigars now has the 2011 Oliva Serie V Maduros for $80.95 a box. I don't know what these normally run for but it sounded like a pretty darned good price to me. IIRC, MSRP is close to $100 (though I'm not certain). They also still have boxes of 2010's for $96 if you prefer... but I hear the 2011's are better, and personally, I prefer the toro vitola of the 2011 to the torpedo of the 2010.


link?
or only by calling in?
Thanks


----------



## Mihaipocorschi

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar sales - Cigar.com

if anybody's interested

Top Tier Christmas Sampler 2010
Man O' War Armada, Ashton ESG, Tatuaje Black, Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro and Liga Privada Dirty Rat. $47.50

Cigar Journal Taster Pack 
Rocky Patel Connecticut, Pueblo Dominicana, Ave Maria Reconquista, Man O' War Torpedo, Obsidian $19.95

i might go with cigar journal taster pack since the price is the price of a reconquista single (minus the coffin i guess but i dont know if they give you the coffin anyway if you buy single).


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Vitulla said:


> link?
> or only by calling in?
> Thanks


Oops! Forgot to post it. They're on the website. Click this and scroll to the bottom: Oliva Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## Vitulla

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Oops! Forgot to post it. They're on the website. Click this and scroll to the bottom: Oliva Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


Price is back up to 95.95

In other news ordered the high noon special from jolts yesterday. They called me up today and told me they had no more rocky patels 1992, we're gonna put 1990 instead. Heavent tried either or, so I'm happy they didn't just cancel


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

THE CAIN ISN'T ABLE SAMPLER 
12 PREMIUM CIGARS 24.95+shipping

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/Weekly-Cigars-Special.html

4- Cain Nub Maduro 460 4 x 60
4- Trinidad 100th Anv. Petite Robusto 4.25 x 54
4- H. Upmann Sun Grown Short Churchill 4.25 x 54


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Vitulla said:


> Price is back up to 95.95


No, that's the 2010's. look up 3 listings and you'll see the 2011's for 80.95


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> THE CAIN ISN'T ABLE SAMPLER
> 12 PREMIUM CIGARS 24.95+shipping
> 
> https://smokeinn.com/eshop/Weekly-Cigars-Special.html
> 
> 4- Cain Nub Maduro 460 4 x 60
> 4- Trinidad 100th Anv. Petite Robusto 4.25 x 54
> 4- H. Upmann Sun Grown Short Churchill 4.25 x 54


ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! I'd love to buy this sampler just because of the creative advertising, but there just isn't anything in there that I care to try.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dagnabbit. I ordered two boxes of Oliva V maddies from Serious, and I just found them even cheaper!!! Only $1 cheaper, but they come with free shipping, and that's worth a few bucks.

2011 Oliva Serie V Maduro box of 10 - $79.95 with free shipping - Oliva Serie V Maduro Toro Cigars - Cigar Place


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Dagnabbit. I ordered two boxes of Oliva V maddies from Serious, and I just found them even cheaper!!! Only $1, but they come with free shipping, and that's worth a few bucks.
> 
> 2011 Oliva Serie V Maduro box of 10 - $79.95 with free shipping - Oliva Serie V Maduro Toro Cigars - Cigar Place


Good find but looks like they are sold out.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Halofan said:


> Good find but looks like they are sold out.


They weren't when I posted it! Oh wells...someone got a good deal, I guess


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Holts High Noon Special
> 
> 5 - CAO Brazilia Gol - 5 x 56
> 6 - RP Vintage 1992 Toro - 6.5 X 52
> 
> Total Retail Value: $85.30
> 
> 1-Day Price: $22.24 shipped!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Dammit, I should check this thread more often! Great deal I missed there..


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I thought I posted it b4, good luck!

Oliva Maduro 2011 box of 10

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2826

Unadvertised Special

When you order a box of Oliva Cigars: Serie V, Serie O. Serie G, and Oliva Connecticut we will throw in a 3 pack of Oliva's a 'V' Maduro Toro 2011, a Serie 'G' & a Connecticut - value $20. FREE


----------



## Vitulla

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> I thought I posted it b4, good luck!
> 
> Oliva Maduro 2011 box of 10
> 
> http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2826
> 
> Unadvertised Special
> 
> When you order a box of Oliva Cigars: Serie V, Serie O. Serie G, and Oliva Connecticut we will throw in a 3 pack of Oliva's a 'V' Maduro Toro 2011, a Serie 'G' & a Connecticut - value $20. FREE


Thanks
ordered a box, it didn't say the sampler was included, but regardless, good deal!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Vitulla said:


> Thanks
> ordered a box, it didn't say the sampler was included, but regardless, good deal![/Q
> 
> Your welcome Danny, it was mentioned in the email they sent me. I hope you signed up for their emails, they have some good daily deals sometime. Enjoy the smokes when you get them!


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Robusto - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com

Free Fall Opus X Lost City get them for under $20 if you wait long enough


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.biz is having an "early bird special" today only - free shipping from 6:00 am to 10:00 am only.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Jay106n said:


> Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Robusto - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com
> 
> Free Fall Opus X Lost City get them for under $20 if you wait long enough


Thanks Jay, Ive been monitoring it and it wont go under 20.00 and yet it never updates that a purchase has been made currently. Just my luck they know when I'm watching...lol


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliveros Eight Zero Robusto up on The Daily Nooner for $49.95. Excellent cigars at a great price!

Oliveros Eight Zero - Robusto [11361] - $49.95 : StogieBoys, Premium Cigars & Accessories


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Thanks Jay, Ive been monitoring it and it wont go under 20.00 and yet it never updates that a purchase has been made currently. Just my luck they know when I'm watching...lol


It wont go under 19.95, gotta grab it then.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Jay106n said:


> It wont go under 19.95, gotta grab it then.


Yeah, I saw that twice after I posted and when I clicked both times to confirm and bid, it told me either another purchaser bought or I missed it. It's kewl, good looking out!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You'll find this at Jack Schwartz

2011 Fuente Story Humidor

2011 Opus22

God of Fire Serie B

La Flor Dominicana Factory Press IV


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

13 sticks for $29.99 + $5 shipping
Black Friday Maduro Madness No. 2 Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey, anyone interested in today's Monday Madness special from Uptown Cigars...

1 Box Trinidad 100th Anniversary Petit Robusto $79.95!!!

Uptown Cigar - Monday Madness!!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic Cigar Co.

10 cigars

5 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 & 5 Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill/w free double blade cutter

$42.75 
did not state if it was free shipping....not sure


----------



## rah0785

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

.....Gotham Cigars has great prices of CAO Samplers for under $3per, and CAMACHO HAVANA for under $2.50per and a few other decent deals,
Cigar Samplers - GothamCigars.com

.....C.I. has ROCKY PATEL CARGO on sale today only,
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_oneday.asp?emailsrc=true


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo Robusto 10 sticks

$34.50 and free shipping

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don't mean to get you guys to spend your money, but I hate it when I miss out on a really good deal! Hope this helps some of you!

Cigars International

Change the letter from a till e and you will come up with 5 different deals for the week.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Don't mean to get you guys to spend your money, but I hate it when I miss out on a really good deal! Hope this helps some of you!
> 
> Cigars International
> 
> Change the letter from a till e and you will come up with 5 different deals for the week.


Genius, I applaud you sir! My wallet does not


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Don't mean to get you guys to spend your money, but I hate it when I miss out on a really good deal! Hope this helps some of you!
> 
> Change the letter from a till e and you will come up with 5 different deals for the week.


I'm glad you posted this! I was going to post the Punch deal (letter E) but can't do links yet....

So which one of the 5 is the best deal?


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hello Katie, that depends on what you like, The Vegas 5 Triple A's for $29.99 is a full body smoke and decent, I think that was a.


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Hello Katie, that depends on what you like, The Vegas 5 Triple A's for $29.99 is a full body smoke and decent, I think that was a.


Well I know he likes the Punch and that one is a great price. He's tried the 5 Vegas Classic and didn't care for it... I don't know if the Triple A's are better/different?


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> Well I know he likes the Punch and that one is a great price. He's tried the 5 Vegas Classic and didn't care for it... I don't know if the Triple A's are better/different?


they are a good cigar just stronger, you gotta know what his preference is......are you trying to surprise him!?


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> they are a good cigar just stronger, you gotta know what his preference is......are you trying to surprise him!?


Kinda... he's still figuring out what he likes. I have a thread going with what he has tried and liked.... I guess I'm just wondering what the best value is for someone to try a good cigar?


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> Kinda... he's still figuring out what he likes. I have a thread going with what he has tried and liked.... I guess I'm just wondering what the best value is for someone to try a good cigar?


Hey Katie, is it possible for me to to see that thread, and how long has he been smoking cigars if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Hey Katie, is it possible for me to to see that thread, and how long has he been smoking cigars if you don't mind me asking?


I'm a couple of posts away from being able to do links, but the title is "Suggestions please" in the General Discussion area. He's only been smoking less than 6 months....

Thank you


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> I'm a couple of posts away from being able to do links, but the title is "Suggestions please" in the General Discussion area. He's only been smoking less than 6 months....
> 
> Thank you


Ok Katie I saw it and I pm'ed you......good luck! If you ever need some help I'm just a click away!


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Ok Katie I saw it and I pm'ed you......good luck! If you ever need some help I'm just a click away!


Got it! Thanks again Dion


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> Got it! Thanks again Dion


Your welcome Katie!


----------



## rah0785

*PUNCH PITA (6.1x50) - 10 for $36.95*

Cigars International

Gentleman's Deuce - Eighteen '5 & 5' COMBO'S from $22.50 to $41.95. 
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-GDD&cat=215


----------



## rah0785

*FAMOUS SMOKE SHOP '6-pack' sale. Ends 11/30*

.....a few nice combos at decent prices.
6-Pack Cigar Samplers | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How about this one:

Super Premium 20-Stack $59.95:

5 x Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado en Cedros (7.0"x49)
5 x Romeo y Julieta Cedro Dlx No.2 (5.5"x44)
5 x Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo (5.5"x54)
5 x Punch Rare Corojo (5.1"x54)

Only $2.99 Apiece - Punch Rare Corojo, Hoyo de Monterrey & More - Cigar.com


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well, the devil :evil: on my shoulder just might win, this deal is killing me! An all time favorite of mine.

DPG Black 1979 Box fer $86.50

http://slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=748


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man O War Tin Sampler @ Cigar.com

$39.99 with free shipping

Great Gift - 10 Man O' Wars Under $40 Ships Free - Cigar.com


----------



## rah0785

*FREE SHIPPING & 5 FREE LA PERLA HABANA ROJO ROBUSTO for orders above $125.*

:dude:Cigars International

.....LA PERLA HABANA ROJO is a fine tasting cigar. Add Free Shipping to their worth and you could reach a $20 value. Less then 24 hours to C.I. MEGA BLACK FRIDAY sale.
Black Friday Sneak Peek - Cigars International :clap2:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: FREE SHIPPING & 5 FREE LA PERLA HABANA ROJO ROBUSTO for orders above $125.*



rah0785 said:


> :dude:Cigars International
> 
> .....LA PERLA HABANA ROJO is a fine tasting cigar. Add Free Shipping to their worth and you could reach a $20 value. Less then 24 hours to C.I. MEGA BLACK FRIDAY sale.
> Black Friday Sneak Peek - Cigars International :clap2:


does their black friday deal start at mdnight EST, or what?


----------



## rah0785

*15 GURKHAS for $30!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> does their black friday deal start at mdnight EST, or what?


I hope so. Like all the stores opening their doors early, I hope they don't wait to long. They would want the business as soon as possible.

.....and the only new GURKHA I truly want to give a try is the FUERTE. But this offer is still very good, 15 very smokeable cigars for $30+FREE SHIPPING. Pick one fiver from each of the 3 groups. very nice
(also, I removed the MSRP price listing so no one dies from laughing on this fine holiday)

Gurkha Gorge-Fest XLXII - Cigars International

Step 1: Please select one (1) 5-pack from the options below 
Gurkha Doble Maduro Toro 
Gurkha Empire I Box-Press 
Gurkha Empire VI Torpedo No. 2
Gurkha Havana Legend Torpedo 
Gurkha Monogram Torpedo 
Gurkha Nautiuls Toro 
Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro

Step 2: Select one (1) additional 5-pack (10 cigars in all) for $25.00 total 
Gurkha Assassin Churchill 
Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Toro 
Gurkha Blue Steel No. 2 Torpedo 
Gurkha Class Regent Robusto 
Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage 'Shaggy' Torpedo 
Gurkha Master Select Perfecto No. 1 
Gurkha Master Select Toro

Optional Upgrade: Select one (1) more 5-pack (15 cigars in all) for $30.00 total 
Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Box-Pressed Toro
Gurkha Beast Toro 
Gurkha Black Beauty Robusto 
Gurkha Crest Robusto 
Gurkha Status Maduro Short Torpedo 
Gurkha Titan II Toro


----------



## rah0785

*TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*

.....They may have spelled the brand name wrong, but I am certain it is the same awesome tasting HAVANA VI 5x50 NOBLES I smokes just last week. At 5 for $17.50, it could be the BEST tasting $3.50 cigar made!!! 
Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*



rah0785 said:


> .....They may have spelled the brand name wrong, but I am certain it is the same awesome tasting HAVANA VI 5x50 NOBLES I smokes just last week. At 5 for $17.50, it could be the BEST tasting $3.50 cigar made!!!
> Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


You can also pick these up on the daily deal at cigar.com for 19.95 w/free shipping....

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*

Just saw this in a magazine I got in the mail:

*Alec Bradley Tempus -* Bundle of 20 49.95


----------



## rah0785

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*



jjjoseph said:


> Just saw this in a magazine I got in the mail:
> 
> *Alec Bradley Tempus -* Bundle of 20 49.95


....AB 2NDS are excellent smokes. Out of the TEMPUS MADURO though, DAMIT!


----------



## rah0785

*C.i. Cyber monday mayham*

Cyber Monday Mayhem - Cigars International
......something may interest somebody. Thirty DIESEL 5x56 for $79.95 ain't bad at all.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: C.i. Cyber monday mayham*



rah0785 said:


> Cyber Monday Mayhem - Cigars International
> ......something may interest somebody. Thirty DIESEL 5x56 for $79.95 ain't bad at all.


Great find! It says "cyber Monday" sale, but the prices seem to be working now. Those Kinky Friedmans are pretty good. Great price on the Diesels as well.

Also looks like they've got free shipping on all orders.


----------



## FlukeSlayer

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*

Agreed!! Just checked the site and it checks out picked up 6 - Five Packs at $17.58 per pack, by far best deal on Tat Reds Ive seen.


----------



## rah0785

*Twenty ROCKY PATEL ROYAL VINTAGE (6x60) starting at $69.95*

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Sixty - Box of 20 - CigarBid.com

.....I don't want them. You can have them. Good smoke though. Now if was RP SUNGROWN I would probably be all over it.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*



E Dogg said:


> You can also pick these up on the daily deal at cigar.com for 19.95 w/free shipping....
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


Grabbed a 5er nice catch!


----------



## rah0785

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*



superman0234 said:


> Grabbed a 5er nice catch!


....excellent. I will as well if I don't blow all my loot on the Black Friday deals. Scored the PERDOMO EXHIBICION SIX TORO SAMPLER (6x54), 2 Connecticut, 2 Sungrown, & 2 Maduro tonight for $19. Sells for $39.99 at Famous Smoke.


----------



## rah0785

*C.I.'s BLACK FRIDAY OFFERING*

Black Friday Sneak Peek - Cigars International

....the sampler was a nice start. Not to impressed otherwise. oh well.


----------



## rah0785

*Cigar.com black friday face-off!!*

.....Some very nice combos. But when I go to buy, the MSRP comes up. Hope that lower to $19.95 like it says.

Black Friday FaceOff - Cigar.com

....I went to purchase the PADILLA MIAMI-JOYA DE NICARAGUA DARK COROJO combo, and $85 was the price. Maybe $39.95 tops if they want to stay anywhere near what I can get these for daily at Cigar Bid. Sent them an email about what has to be an error in price posting.

.....the MIAMI & JOYA de NIC sampler is only $29.95. Also like the EP CARRILLO & OLIVA SERIE 'O' for $29.95


----------



## superman0234

*Re: C.I.'s BLACK FRIDAY OFFERING*



rah0785 said:


> Black Friday Sneak Peek - Cigars International
> 
> ....the sampler was a nice start. Not to impressed otherwise. oh well.


bought the la Gloria cubana artesanos. Heard good things and price was decent


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*

Great deal here 8 7x47 Partagas Black Labels for 19.95
Black Friday Special J·RCigars.com


----------



## oldforge

*Re: TATUAJE HAVANA VI NOBLES - 5 for $17.50.*

Way to go, Jay--bought several and total shipping was 5 bucks--good to see JR has cleaned up their act on shipping costs (at least on this deal).


----------



## rah0785

*BLACK FRIDAY '94' RATED SAMPLER at CIGAR BID!*

Black Friday 94-Rated Sampler - 9 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Starting at $29.95. May be able to score a win by adding a $3 max bid, but after shipping it would cost about the same as the CI price of $37.95, so it's a wash. Or buy now at CI, and get it shipped free Monday and forgo the auction hassle and possible loss.


----------



## rah0785

*CLEARANCE SALE at FAMOUS SMOKE SHOP!*

Cigars On Sale | Cigar Clearance Sale


----------



## rah0785

*OLIVA SERIE 'V' - $5per on FREE FALL*

Combine 5 of the 'V' at $25 (lowest I saw in 4 drops) with 5 TATUAJE HAVANA VI 5x50 (lowest I saw was $17.50), and you get 10 of the best flavor offerings around for $4.25per. Can't beat it anywhere on-line.
Oliva Serie V Torpedo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com

.....and throw in 10 DON PEPIN GARCIA BLUE 6x50 for about $3.20per. 
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

.....AND to fill in between your better premiums above score 20 of the fine tasting PADILLA HYBRID MADURO GORDO(5x56) 20 for $29.60
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1169162/Padilla-Hybrid-Maduro-5x56-Gordo-20-Cigars/


----------



## rah0785

*AWESOME 'FREE FALL' selection at CIGAR BID!*

.....Don't recall when this much fine flavor was being offered at better prices then most on-line retailers.....

Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Lancero - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Belicoso - Box of 20 - CigarBid.com
Trinidad 100th Anniversary Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Partagas Cifuentes Enero (toro) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Alec Bradley Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
CAO Black Gothic (torpedo) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
My Father LE 2011 Toro - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com
Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Obsidian Belicoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
E.P. Carrillo Club 52 - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
San Cristobal Clasico - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Graycliff Turbo - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Sixty - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
ACID Liquid - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Oliva Serie V Torpedo - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Nub Plus Habano 560 - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
SWAG Infamous (toro) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Padilla Hybrid Maduro 5x56 Gordo - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
A. Turrent Triple Play Gran Toro - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Cain Habano 'F' Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Padilla Miami Salomon - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown 2007 Toro - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Oliva Serie 'G' Toro - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Nub Dub by Oliva 460 - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Toro - Single Cigar - CigarBid.com

....and starting today at $1, LA AURORA 107 Robusto 4.5x50.
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1162927/La-Aurora-107-Robusto-10-Cigars/


----------



## rah0785

*COHIBA 'KNOCK-OFFS' on sale at C.I. + FREE SHIPPING + ONE FREE COHIBA ROBUSTO.*

.....I would not post this, but after smoking the LA GLORIA KNOCK-OFFS from C.I., these may be worth a try. After a month and a half of naked aging, the LA GLORIA's turned into a very appealing smoke. Burned through my sixteen, 6.5x42 Coronas in under two weeks. I won a 20 bundle of these COHIBA 6x52 Torpedos last night at Cigar Bid for $25. The free COHIBA Robusto, and Free Shipping they throw in just beats out my low price score.
Cigars International
*CI Knock-Offs - Compare to Cohiba*
*....up to 81% off and free shipping*
*plus FREE Cohiba Robusto for comparison*


Big-name brands carry big-league prices. It's the nature of the beast. However, it's in CI's nature to deliver value, day in and day out. That's what we have here. A delicious CI Knock-Off bringing familiar flavors to the table on the cheap. 
CI Knock-Offs - *Compare to Cohiba* - now sit beneath the CI Spotlight, *yours for just 83-cents to $1.63 apiece.* 
These CI Knock-Offs were crafted as a more economical alternative to one of the biggest brand names in all the land: Cohiba. Each is carefully handmade with aged, Cuban-seed long-fillers from the Dominican Republic inside a toothy, genuine Cameroon wrapper. Expect a comparable flavor and strength profile for a fraction of the price, in your choice of four top-selling sizes. Smooth, satisfying, well-made, Cameroon-wrapped Dominicans for a paltry sum....and I'm throwing in a free Cohiba Robusto with every purchase for comparison purposes. Trust these dependable cigars and the rewards will be plentiful! 
This weekend, secure yo'self a bundle of CI Knock-Offs - *Compare to Cohiba for as little as $25, and we'll throw in a free Cohiba Robusto (worth $14.79) on top of free shipping!* 
Quantity is limited. Offer good while supplies last.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping on any order at ***************.com

http://www.***************.com/holiday2011/


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com 3 For 5 Deal

We are serious about earning your business. To get you started with an order, let us make you an offer you can't refuse with three premium cigars for only $5.00. Seems too good to be true but trust us, there are no "cheapies" in this selection. Sampler includes a Macanudo Cafe, a top-notch Mild-bodied cigar. Gurkha Beauty, which sports a smooth and seamless premium Connecticut wrapper for a mild yet flavorful experience; and a 5 Vegas Gold, a medium-bodied smoke originating in Honduras. These blends offer enticing flavors with enjoyable aromas and are perfect for new enthusiasts or experienced aficionados. You'll save nearly 88% off MSRP so act now!

Strict limit of 1 per customer. Due to availability, contents are subject to change without notice.

Shipping is $1.95... if you try to follow a free shipping link the price of the deal goes up to $40 

SP-CIGPRO15 - 3 Cigars for $5 - Cigar.com


----------



## rah0785

*MAN O WAR RUINATION ROBUSTO (5.5x54) Starting at $3.75per*

.....even with 125 lots being offered, I would bet you still need to add $3 or $6 to your max bid just to be safe. Prefer these to MAN O WAR. Seem to offer a smoother, more refined taste. Had one a couple weeks ago with a few years on it. One magnificent tasting cigar. :amen: 
Man O' War Ruination Robusto No. 1 - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785

*PINAR DEL RIO 20 TORO Sampler - $29.95 - Today only (11/28)*

.....the PINAR DEL RIO OSCURO is one fine tasting ******. The 2010 SELECCION is very good as well. And the CLASSICO and SUNGROWN are two good high mild jobs to smoke in between you fuller flavored premiums. $1.50 per is an awesome deal.

.....also love the smooth smoking, medium GRAYCLIFF TURBO 6x60 Torpedo. Not bad at all for $3.50per.
.....and at $2.35per, EL MEJOR EMERALD is as good as any to fill in between your better premiums. :amen:

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp

.....and I posted this *CYBER MONDAY* sale a few days ago. Now it is official. 30 DIESEL 5x56 for $79.95 kicks ass! In fact, every stick offered here is very good for the type of cigar it happens to be.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/catDisp.asp?cat=236


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cyber Monday Cigar SamplerOliva Series V Belicoso
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Belicoso
Alec Bradley Maxx Curve
Montecristo White No 2 Belicoso
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco

Mike's Cigars 5 for $19.95

Not a bad lineup if your into samplers


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarbid has GHv2002's up on FreeFall as low as $32.48; also A Turrent Triple Play fivers on FreeFall.

Katie, your husband might really like those A Turrent Triple Play. They're a lot like the Camacho Triple Maduro, but cheaper!


----------



## rah0785

*FAMOUS SMOKE SHOP 'BEST OF 2011' Sampler - $39.95*

Famous 'Best Of 2011' Sampler

......a kick-ass offer at $4per.
This sampler includes: *1* A Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro (4 7/8 x 56) 
*1* Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Natural (5 1/2 x 50) 
*1* CAO America Potomac Natural (5 x 56) 
*1* Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 Maduro (4 1/2 x 50) 
*1* H Upmann Vintage Belicoso Natural (6 1/8 x 52) 
*1* La Aurora Pref Connecticut #1 Natural (6 x 58) 
*1* La Gloria Cubana Wavell Natural (5 x 50) 
*1* Montecristo White #2 Natural (6 1/8 x 52) 
*1* Perdomo 10th Criollo Robusto Natural (5 x 54) 
*1* Rocky Patel Vintage 99 Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)


----------



## rah0785

*Best cigar prices '15 sampler' special & 'winter warmers samplers'*

......a are decently priced. The 6 OLIVA sampler for $24.95 ain't bad. Other wise, nothing that amazing.

***************.com

.....now this 10 cigar sampler kicks-ass for $39.95! AB MAXX VISE PRESS, GRIFFINS, PUNCH , CAO, PATEL, TORANO, very nice.

http://www.***************.com/especials/WINTERWARMER/


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Cigarbid has GHv2002's up on FreeFall as low as $32.48; also A Turrent Triple Play fivers on FreeFall.
> 
> Katie, your husband might really like those A Turrent Triple Play. They're a lot like the Camacho Triple Maduro, but cheaper!


Thanks! I _may_ check those out... I had THREE boxes show up today from three different places LOL Really need to get that new humidor seasoned and ready so I have a place to hide them all


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Cyber Monday Cigar SamplerOliva Series V Belicoso
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R Belicoso
> Alec Bradley Maxx Curve
> Montecristo White No 2 Belicoso
> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco
> 
> Mike's Cigars 5 for $19.95
> 
> Not a bad lineup if your into samplers


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It's back!!!! 5 count Herf-a-dor and 5 cigar sampler for $15 at CI. Note that these "new customer" deals usually won't work with the free shipping code. At $20 shipped, it's still a fantastic bargain. The cigars in this one are better than usual!

CI's 5 Premium Cigars + Herf-a-Dor Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yep. I grabbed that too, Cliff. The herf-a-dor is perfect for a couple sticks,lighter, and cutter. The cigars will blow up someone's mailbox, that's a good little 5er there!

Katie, may I recommend the Bally 100 ct? It's worked very well for me and it can be had on cigarbid for something like $35-40. Just search for "Bally" and you'll find 'em.


----------



## rah0785

*ALEC BRADLEY BLACK MARKET ROBUSTO - 10 for $32.68*

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
....It may drop even lower at times. Not a bad price at all for AB's newest sensation.

....also see the CAO DREAM TEAM Sampler droping to $27.74 or lower.
CAO Dream Team Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
The CAO Dream Team Sampler includes:
2 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50)
2 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6" x 50)
2 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56)
2 - CAO Italia Ciao (5" x 56)
2 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52)

.....$2.77per fer fine tasting CAO cigar. Only at Cigar Bid.

.....and for you daily Connecticut, you can score 20 ROCKY PATEL CONNECTICUTS for $39.50! very nice 
Rocky Patel Connecticut Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
.....


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: AWESOME 'FREE FALL' selection at CIGAR BID!*

Uptown Cigar - Monday Madness!!


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> It's back!!!! 5 count Herf-a-dor and 5 cigar sampler for $15 at CI. Note that these "new customer" deals usually won't work with the free shipping code. At $20 shipped, it's still a fantastic bargain. The cigars in this one are better than usual!
> 
> CI's 5 Premium Cigars + Herf-a-Dor Sampler - Cigars International


I almost posted this deal yesterday but didn't know if it was a new one or not.... good to know it's worth while though! I we have an aluminum travel case (another freebie) would it be worth it to get the Herf-a-dor?

*EDIT* Apparently I bought this deal last night already....


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yep. I grabbed that too, Cliff. The herf-a-dor is perfect for a couple sticks,lighter, and cutter. The cigars will blow up someone's mailbox, that's a good little 5er there!
> 
> Katie, may I recommend the Bally 100 ct? It's worked very well for me and it can be had on cigarbid for something like $35-40. Just search for "Bally" and you'll find 'em.


I actually have 100ct here for him... but the way things are going he may already need another before he gets this one LOL


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Do you have a link for that?


Mike's Cigars presents Cyber Monday Cigar Sampler
Hope it works for you this time Brian.


----------



## rah0785

*'BOX-PRESSED BENDER Sampler' - 12 cigars for $34.95*

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp

....great flavor offering in 5 VEGAS CASK-STRENGTH, OLIVA MASTER BLENDS III, and AVE MARIA.

If you love box-pressed cigars as much as we do then throw this sampler in your cart pronto! Features 12 cigars, two each of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II, Oliva Master Blends III, Ave Maria, Nica Libre, the '95' rated Rocky Patel Decade and Nub Cameroon. A stunning collection.

.....deal number two seems like a mistake to me. No way the have those 10 for $16. And the special just started and is listed as sold out already. Bet they change up something before long.

......and this 10 cigar, CYBER MONDAY sampler kicks-ass. ON ORDER, but worth the wait.
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=830&scSlide=1


----------



## rah0785

*CARLOS TORANO LOYAL TORPEDO (6x52) Starting at $1!*

Carlos Torano Loyal Torpedo - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

.....I have no idea what it would take to win these. $3, $4, or $5per 6x52 Torpedo. Looks like another fine tasting Torano line I have to try some time next year.


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

rah you are cornering the market on this thread


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This one's a doozy, so pay very close attention.

Our accountants are constantly pressuring us to sell 'obsolete inventory.' To them, this means cigars that have been in inventory over a certain amount of time - nothing more. To the people who actually smoke cigars, this means cigars that have plenty of quality aging time in our state-of-the-art humidor. So our solution was to put 'em all together and make a Brown Bag Sampler. And my price is nothing short of absurd - 10 cigars, only $15.

Here's the deal: I can't guarantee what you'll get. But what I will do, is guarantee each sampler is worth much more than $15. And I'll also tell you, most of the stuff included has well over 3 years of quality aging time. There's no doubt some real gems are included, and some brands you haven't seen in a very long time.

We ran a similar deal a while back and it sold out in record time - literally just a couple of hours. So here's round two, but this time I've upped the ante. One lucky person will also win a brand new iPad 2 (worth $499.00).

10 cigars, only $15....plus a chance to win a new iPad 2. Nutty indeed.

Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> This one's a doozy, so pay very close attention.
> 
> Our accountants are constantly pressuring us to sell 'obsolete inventory.' To them, this means cigars that have been in inventory over a certain amount of time - nothing more. To the people who actually smoke cigars, this means cigars that have plenty of quality aging time in our state-of-the-art humidor. So our solution was to put 'em all together and make a Brown Bag Sampler. And my price is nothing short of absurd - 10 cigars, only $15.
> 
> Here's the deal: I can't guarantee what you'll get. But what I will do, is guarantee each sampler is worth much more than $15. And I'll also tell you, most of the stuff included has well over 3 years of quality aging time. There's no doubt some real gems are included, and some brands you haven't seen in a very long time.
> 
> We ran a similar deal a while back and it sold out in record time - literally just a couple of hours. So here's round two, but this time I've upped the ante. One lucky person will also win a brand new iPad 2 (worth $499.00).
> 
> 10 cigars, only $15....plus a chance to win a new iPad 2. Nutty indeed.
> 
> Cigars International


You rolling the dice?


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> You rolling the dice?


Yep! I figure there may be at least one thing good in there LOL Any experience with their brown bag specials, since this is #3?


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man, it's sure tempting with free shipping.

On the flip side, why have they been in inventory that long? I'm betting it's mostly because they are not very good sticks and less about them being overpriced. Who knows though.

I'm just trying to hold fast to the idea that a cigar I don't want to smoke is a waste of money no matter how cheap.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just ordered 2 packs, I will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## REDROMMY

*Free flask from black & mild*










Have to join their mailing list and wait 45mins on hold first though fellas.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Michigan_Moose said:


> I just ordered 2 packs, I will post pics when they arrive.


Welcome back, Moose!


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Also just got two of the brown bag packs. Quite curious, but my expectations are very low.


----------



## Phatbasterd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got two brown bags beging of the month. They where both mostly junk and contained the exact same sticks in both bags. Ill post exactly what I got when I get home from work. The bags are a waste imho


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Phatbasterd said:


> I got two brown bags beging of the month. They where both mostly junk and contained the exact same sticks in both bags. Ill post exactly what I got when I get home from work. The bags are a waste imho


Sorry to hear that Jay! I'm really leery when it comes to buying cigars and I have no idea which ones I'm getting! A company called CVM cigars got me once and that was my last time! Can't go down that road again.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mike's Cigars

This is a mild sampler today

Mike's Cigars Sampler Super Mild Christmas Cigar Sampler


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*



REDROMMY said:


> Have to join their mailing list and wait 45mins on hold first though fellas.


I got it but only waiting on hold for 27 minutes!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*



NickD2008 said:


> I got it but only waiting on hold for 27 minutes!


Whoa Nellie! They asked me for my last 4 digits of my ss# and info from my drivers license. I pumped the brakes on that and told them to forget it. That's info that needs to be shared with your fellow B&SOTL before calling.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's brown bag used to be $20 for 10 cigars, IIRC. I've bought it a couple of times. I seem to remember getting one or two pretty decent budget sticks, a few "eh....I can smoke it if I don't have anything else" sticks, and a few real dog rockets. It's a crap shoot, but if you don't have a few good budget sticks in your rotation and you want to try out a few, it's not a bad deal. Don't expect to get Padrons and Camachos.


----------



## rah0785

*Today only at Cigar.com - 16 BOLD BEAUTIES for $40!*

....I love this sampler. 
http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp
*Bold Beauties No. 1

*2 - EDGE by ROCKY PATEL
2 - CU-AVANA PUNISHER
2 - 5 VEGAS CASK-STRENGTH
2 - OLIVA SERIE 'V'
2 - JOYA de NICARAGUA ANTANO 1970
2 - CUBAO
2 - CAIN 'F'
2 - COHIBA BLACK
*$40.00*


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*



RedDragon888 said:


> Whoa Nellie! They asked me for my last 4 digits of my ss# and info from my drivers license. I pumped the brakes on that and told them to forget it. That's info that needs to be shared with your fellow B&SOTL before calling.


they didnt ask me that...just my name and address and I was already in their system from my chewing tobacco days as they are the same company as Skoal, Copanhagen...


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

El Triunfadors #4 on freefall right now going down to 17.20 for a 5 pack.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mi Barrio Test Flight--8 smokes for $29.95 at Famous.

This is a steal on EO's limited edition smokes that are no longer made.
The test flight is a much better deal than Famous' box prices.
One of my favs--never seen a better price.

Mi Barrio Test Flight Cigar Sampler


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Mi Barrio Test Flight--8 smokes for $29.95 at Famous.
> 
> This is a steal on EO's limited edition smokes that are no longer made.
> The test flight is a much better deal than Famous' box prices.
> One of my favs--never seen a better price.
> 
> Mi Barrio Test Flight Cigar Sampler


Don't forget to use the free shipping code "freeshipdec"


----------



## rah0785

*DON PEPIN GARCIA VEGAS CUBANAS 6x50 - $3.99per at Cigar.com*

.....Great mellow smoke. $3.99per is not to bad. 
90 Rated Pepin Garcia Blend Under $4 Ships Free - Cigar.com


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Lot 23 Perdomo Maduro on Cigar Heist for cheap with free shipping:

CigarHeist.com : : Daily Cigar Deals -


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$20 credit at Cigars International for $10 at Descuento Libre. I have no idea if this is legit so you might want to try calling CI to ask them if it's real.


----------



## rah0785

*OBSIDIAN-The Experiment Sampler-G.H.HABANO VINTAGE-JOYA DARK COROJO-PARTAGAS CIFUENTS*

.....Starting at $32.50. May go up a $3 bid, but still a good price for a this new size sampler
Obsidian 'The Experiment' Sampler - Box of 10 - CigarBid.com

.....and 3 of many fine smokes on FREE FALL,

.....Can't find a better bargain any where. *20, GRAN HABANO VINTAGE 2002 CHURCHILLS (7x50) for $35.02*
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com

.....and for as BOLD a flavor offering as any cigar, *10 JOYA de NICRAGUA DARK COROJO (5.5x54) for $34.59*, the best price offered anywhere.
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

.....the last awesome deal, *10 PARTAGAS CIFUENTES (6x54) for $22.50*. One smooth smoking cigar for just over 2 bucks. Only at Cigar Bid. 
Partagas Cifuentes Enero (toro) - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## imported_Mike_E

*Re: OBSIDIAN-The Experiment Sampler-G.H.HABANO VINTAGE-JOYA DARK COROJO-PARTAGAS CIFU*

I haven't seen anyone post this one yet. I just got this email today.

Famous Smoke Shop has three coupons from 12/2 thru 12/11.

-- Save $10 on orders over $75 with promo code "*save10dec*"
-- Save $15 on orders over $100 with promo code "*save15dec*"
-- Save $25 on orders over $150 with promo code "*save25dec*"


----------



## rah0785

*ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS (5x52) 20 starting at $37.50!!!*

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated 2nds Robusto '52' - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com
....dam, started yesterday. Slow on the draw. Sorry about that. Had one of these and they rock. As good as any front line smoke. With 250 offered you may still have to add $3 to your max.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: ALEC BRADLEY '90' RATED 2NDS (5x52) 20 starting at $37.50!!!*

nevermind.


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*

Don Pepin Blue and Black label sale/closeouts

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## rah0785

*BABALU on sale at HOLT'S - All sizes $29.95*

....I am surprised my friend Andrew left this deal of his Holt's post. If you are looking for a great value line smoke on the level of LA PERLA HABANA or GRAN HABANO VINTAGE 2002 you should give BABALU a try. You won't be disappointed. The product details at Holt's are right on the money for a change. I know if I had an extra $30 laying around who would have it right now.

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!
Babalu

All sizes on sale this Weekend for only $29.95!

Lucy, I'm Home! Just like Ricky Ricardo's theme song, boy do we have a hit for you! Babalu is a brand new cigar handmade in the Dominican Republic. Lovely, gingerbread colored Ecuadorian wrappers marry a rich, medium-bodied blend of Dominican and Nicaraguan long-fillers. The flavors are creamy and well-balanced with a smooth, toasty finish. Wholesome notes of oak, leather and peanut butter compliment crispy hints of peppers and gravy. The Holt's Tasting Committee thinks this new cigar is a dark-horse in our stacked stable of house-brands. Absolutely delicious and oh so reasonably priced, Babalu comes in 5 traditional sizes including a chunky, cedar-wrapped bombshell by the name of Tropicana.

Country of Origin: Dominican Republic
Strength: Medium
Wrapper: Ecuadorian
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Dominican


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has La Aurora Preferidos #1 on sale again. 3 for the price of one. Absolutely excellent cigar! Sale is till the 15th

La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 - 3 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 3


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dukecitycigars.com has a 40% off promo going on boxes for a couple days. Selection is somewhat limited but there are boxes of most Padrons, and some other great boxes. Their email and the code are below:

Ok, let's keep on rolling! 40% off all boxes and bundles. Coupon code is AAG1203. At these prices, please understand that some of the popular cigars sell out quicker than we can get the the listing off the website. Also, due to the volume of orders, some orders won't out the same day.

40% off on ALL BOXES and BUNDLES
Sale begins NOW and ends Tuesday night at Midnight
No rainchecks, no phone orders, no fax orders
Use these links: Boxes, Bundles
*** Use coupon code 4BAB124 ****


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Famous has La Aurora Preferidos #1 on sale again. 3 for the price of one. Absolutely excellent cigar! Sale is till the 15th
> 
> La Aurora Preferido Connecticut #1 - 3 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 3


Great deal! if you order 8 you get a box worth for 100 bucks off


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has free shipping on some of their premium samplers this week 
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does Atlantic ever have any deals or do you just have to sign up for their club?

I've been contemplating it for some time but it's seems a lot of money to spend for a discount.


----------



## woodted

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> Does Atlantic ever have any deals or do you just have to sign up for their club?
> 
> I've been contemplating it for some time but it's seems a lot of money to spend for a discount.


+1 on this!


----------



## jimtippett

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

here's one from urban dealight (a groupon-type service) for stogieboys. this is the second time they ran this (at least that i'm aware of) and i took advantage last time. you pay urban dealight $15 and then get a code for $30 worth of merchandise from stogieboys. I did this last time they ran the promo and it worked out fine.

apparently i don't have enough posts to include the link but you go to urbandealight(dot)com(slash)deals(slash)1003135

not sure if you have to register with them first. also my city is dallas, i assume its a nationwide deal because the package came from the northeast somewhere.


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimtippett said:


> here's one from urban dealight (a groupon-type service) for stogieboys. this is the second time they ran this (at least that i'm aware of) and i took advantage last time. you pay urban dealight $15 and then get a code for $30 worth of merchandise from stogieboys. I did this last time they ran the promo and it worked out fine.
> 
> apparently i don't have enough posts to include the link but you go to urbandealight(dot)com(slash)deals(slash)1003135
> 
> not sure if you have to register with them first. also my city is dallas, i assume its a nationwide deal because the package came from the northeast somewhere.


Here's the link for you and welcome to PUFF 

http://www.urbandealight.com/deals/1003135


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



katjim00 said:


> Here's the link for you and welcome to PUFF
> 
> http://www.urbandealight.com/deals/1003135


Anyone else having trouble loading this site?


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



drb124 said:


> Anyone else having trouble loading this site?


I followed the same link I posted and it loaded fine.... using Chrome if that matters...


----------



## jimtippett

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

thanks katie for the help-out on the link and welcome.

rivers, you might need to be an urban dealight member first. i'm not sure exactly how it works.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

12 Angrier Men Sampler. Normally 40 bucks, on special today for 25, pretty solid deal!

Cigars International


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Est.1844 No.50-xtra, just 22.50
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT Baitfish Hit the Market Tonight at 7PM Eastern

New Havan Cigars began selling the exclusive on their site tonight at 7PM. The price for 25 was $135 and for the first 50 sold you get a 5 pack sampler and a JDN hat.

Good company to deal with and they have them in 5 packs as well

Bill


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Must have missed the promo packs, but got a fiver anyway!


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Aurora Preferidos Maduro on special at Cigar.com. 35 shipped for a 5er. Picked one up!

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tat Havanas are on monster today for $17.98 a 5 pack shipped.

On a spending freeze but I normally buy everytime these come up...

Also have 601 reds for $15.98.
Appears they had 858 maduros but sold out in a couple minutes again.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LFD Ligero Cabinet Oscuro's on CI for $17.50! I'm trying real hard not to buy, but my will is weak! They're going fast so grab some while you can!

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> LFD Ligero Cabinet Oscuro's on CI for $17.50! I'm trying real hard not to buy, but my will is weak! They're going fast so grab some while you can!
> 
> Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


Literally sold out in about 5 minutes. Grabbed a 5 pack, just couldn't resist :smoke:


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Literally sold out in about 5 minutes. Grabbed a 5 pack, just couldn't resist :smoke:


Just missed them. Are these tasty? Great size for winter.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Tat Havanas are on monster today for $17.98 a 5 pack shipped.
> 
> On a spending freeze but I normally buy everytime these come up...
> 
> Also have 601 reds for $15.98.
> Appears they had 858 maduros but sold out in a couple minutes again.


Damn!!! Had the Tat's in the cart and by the time I got to the end of the checkout, they were SOLD OUT!

Shoulda been faster....


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> Just missed them. Are these tasty? Great size for winter.


I'll let you know when I get them in. Haven't tried them before but they are well reviewed.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> Damn!!! Had the Tat's in the cart and by the time I got to the end of the checkout, they were SOLD OUT!
> 
> Shoulda been faster....


Keep an eye out for their end of the week mash up, they may be back up.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Literally sold out in about 5 minutes. Grabbed a 5 pack, just couldn't resist :smoke:


That was a Joe's Jambalaya deal. It's changing every 15 minutes or so all day. I've been watching it since early this morning hoping to score some Ruinations as my stock is running low. They had some SE Figurados earlier, and some Diesel Shorties, so I'm still hopeful. Just have to keep checking. The deals that show up on this are usually at an excellent price. My only complaint is that you have to treat each item as a separate order. You can't save items in your cart and buy all at once.

Note: I don'y think they want us posting these deals here because they sell out too fast. By the time anybody reads about it, the deal is gone.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Don_in_Texas said:


> That was a Joe's Jambalaya deal. It's changing every 15 minutes or so all day. I've been watching it since early this morning hoping to score some Ruinations as my stock is running low. They had some SE Figurados earlier, and some Diesel Shorties, so I'm still hopeful. Just have to keep checking. The deals that show up on this are usually at an excellent price. My only complaint is that you have to treat each item as a separate order. You can't save items in your cart and buy all at once.
> 
> Note: I don'y think they want us posting these deals here because they sell out too fast. By the time anybody reads about it, the deal is gone.


I see no reason not to post them. Pretty much all the promo deals are limited quantity and do at some point sell out. I'd say missing a deal is far better than never knowing about it


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don is correct, sorry Greg. The OP made this thread to not have Jam items, or even cigar monster (check the first post of the thread). I think cigar monster deals are fine because they show up multiple times per day and one time for 6 hours at the end of the week so there's ample opportunity to get the deal. However, Jam deals can end in as little as 2 minutes...thus a waste of time to even update the thread. If you want jam deals watch the jam.

Edit: I don't mean that to be harsh...just saying what I think.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Two years and 1300 posts later, this thread has taken on a life of its own, and I don't think we need to be bound by the stipulations in the original post. I probably wouldn't bother posting a 15-minute deal here, but if somebody wants to, I say go for it!

At any given moment, somebody is out there watching or just happening by. Last night, when I posted a box of sharks for sale at a good price on the WTS forum, I got a PM within about 60 sec, and another one a few mins later.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Two years and 1300 posts later, this thread has taken on a life of its own, and I don't think we need to be bound by the stipulations in the original post. I probably wouldn't bother posting a 15-minute deal here, but if somebody wants to, I say go for it!
> 
> At any given moment, somebody is out there watching or just happening by. Last night, when I posted a box of sharks for sale at a good price on the WTS forum, I got a PM within about 60 sec, and another one a few mins later.


Thanks for some support.

In response to your post Brian, it's hard to say how long the Jam deals last. I've seen ones sell out in five minutes and others last hours. I'm just trying to help out some BOTLs here and see no harm in posting any deal regardless of how long it lasts. A deal is a deal and even the knowledge that something high end gets put up on these fire sales is good enough reason to post, even if you don't happen to catch it that time around. At least then you can be on the lookout for when it comes up again.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarking.com

OMG HOLIDAY SAMPLER 2011 INCLUDES:
1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)
1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 50 (5.1x50)
1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 77 Shark (5.8x54 / 93 Rating)
1 - Oliva Serie V Maduro 2011 Toro (6x50)
1 - Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro (6x54 /92 Rating)
1 - Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Torpedo (6.5x52 / 93 Rating)
1 - Camacho Corojo Figurado Maduro (6x54 / 94 Rating)
MSRP - $100.00
SALE $79.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING*!


----------



## Null

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



andrprosh said:


> OMG HOLIDAY SAMPLER 2011 INCLUDES:
> 1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 46 (5.6x46)
> 1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 49 (7.6x49)
> 1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 50 (5.1x50)
> 1 - A. Fuente Anejo No. 77 Shark (5.8x54 / 93 Rating)
> 1 - Oliva Serie V Maduro 2011 Toro (6x50)
> 1 - Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro (6x54 /92 Rating)
> 1 - Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Torpedo (6.5x52 / 93 Rating)
> 1 - Camacho Corojo Figurado Maduro (6x54 / 94 Rating)
> MSRP - $100.00
> SALE $79.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING*!


I have to say normally samplers I see on most sites don't interest me, but _that's_ a sampler! Nice find.


----------



## Carmack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$20 off a $100+ order on Famous Smoke, code: save20now


----------



## humbertothehorrible

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Carmack said:


> $20 off a $100+ order on Famous Smoke, code: save20now


Correction.. It's 20%.. not $20...


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*

I bit on a box of Blue Magnates--the box has arrived and the date on the bottom is:

(drum roll)

April, 2008

Three and a half year old blues--amazing.



snagstangl said:


> Don Pepin Blue and Black label sale/closeouts
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone looking to try Mi Barrios (from EO/Pepin) they are on the Monster for Name your Price. Got them pretty darn cheap and I'm pretty sure they're from the release in June 2009, just not in the dress/art boxes of the original release. Could be wrong though! There isn't too much info on the interwebs for them.

As to the Jam deals topic...how about we say "Hey guys, Jam is on for today go check it out!" I won't push this topic because you're all grown men and can do whatever tickles your fancy but it is Puff's general policy to follow the terms set in the OP, whether it was made 2 days or 2 years ago. There's nothing wrong with making a limited time deal thread. Just sayin'. Happy Friday puffers.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



humbertothehorrible said:


> Correction.. It's 20%.. not $20...


well.... if you spend exactly $100 then you do get $20 off 
(^^this is me being a smart ass^^)


----------



## humbertothehorrible

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> well.... if you spend exactly $100 then you do get $20 off
> (^^this is me being a smart ass^^)


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*



oldforge said:


> I bit on a box of Blue Magnates--the box has arrived and the date on the bottom is:
> 
> (drum roll)
> 
> April, 2008
> 
> Three and a half year old blues--amazing.


Glad someone got some benefit from this. Seems like yearly holts has some awsome deals. I remember last year they had some cao sopranos on closeout for an obscene price that i posted.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Free flask from black & mild*

Atlantic is doing a shipping promotion through 12/31.

FREE > $99 or $5 all other orders.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



humbertothehorrible said:


> Correction.. It's 20%.. not $20...


This is a great deal (especially on boxes)


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Carmack said:


> $20 off a $100+ order on Famous Smoke, code: save20now


i received their promo mail telling me about that code... sweet deal for sure, pushed me over the edge to make another order. too bad they didn't have everything that i was looking for in stock though.
still.. saved me $51 

J.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jurgenph said:


> i received their promo mail telling me about that code... sweet deal for sure, pushed me over the edge to make another order. too bad they didn't have everything that i was looking for in stock though.
> still.. saved me $51
> 
> J.


Yeah, it was a good deal. Ended up with a box of 858 Maduros, a DE Maduro Egg, and a My Father single all for barely over $100. Probably my last purchase of the year. Merry Christmas!


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Anyone looking to try Mi Barrios (from EO/Pepin) they are on the Monster for Name your Price. Got them pretty darn cheap and I'm pretty sure they're from the release in June 2009, just not in the dress/art boxes of the original release. Could be wrong though! There isn't too much info on the interwebs for them.
> 
> As to the Jam deals topic...how about we say "Hey guys, Jam is on for today go check it out!" I won't push this topic because you're all grown men and can do whatever tickles your fancy but it is Puff's general policy to follow the terms set in the OP, whether it was made 2 days or 2 years ago. There's nothing wrong with making a limited time deal thread. Just sayin'. Happy Friday puffers.


Might be down for a fiver depending on price. PM me! Thanks


----------



## Don_in_Texas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

A couple of good deals at CI today. The daily deal is a 10-pack of Don Pepin Blue toros for $39.99 and they also have 10-packs of Ruinations (the belicosos) for $39.99. If placing an order, pay attention to what's in those deals they offer during checkout, and what's in the Whack-a-Deal. They have 10'ers of Don Pepin Black robustos for $34.99. I went there for the Blues, but they got me on all 3 of these deals. Those Blues are what I usually smoke when I feel like hitting the local B&M to hang with the guys, and they hit me up for about $9 each on that cigar. The Blacks are more full bodied and also excellent.


----------



## ejgarnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Carmack said:


> $20 off a $100+ order on Famous Smoke, code: save20now


this code works on the monster too!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar King is running a promo with dicounts on almost all Perdomo Boxes (including Champagne Noir, LE 2008, ESV, etc.) including free shipping. Boxes of lot 23s can be had in the 65 buck range if my memory serves me correctly

Coupon code is "PERDOMOFS"


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got that CK email and was happy to grab a box of 10 of those LTD Cameroon Petite Corona for $32.50 shipped. Those have been on my list for some time and I couldn't resist.

CK is pummeling the account the past couple weeks with some fantastic deals.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Master Blends 3 Sampler with cutter...37.95 at Famous! Cheapest I've seen it when using the freeshipdec promo code. Sale ends tonight so grab it while you can. I bought one and am considering another!

Oliva Master Blends 3 Sampler


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> I got that CK email and was happy to grab a box of 10 of those LTD Cameroon Petite Corona for $32.50 shipped. Those have been on my list for some time and I couldn't resist.
> 
> CK is pummeling the account the past couple weeks with some fantastic deals.


You're killing me Rob, I read up on those and had to jump on it too. I have been looking for a good petit corona size. Probably going to save them for a rainy day. The wrapper is aged but it looks like they were released at this year's ICPCR so they were recently rolled.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> You're killing me Rob, I read up on those and had to jump on it too. I have been looking for a good petit corona size. Probably going to save them for a rainy day. The wrapper is aged but it looks like they were released at this year's ICPCR so they were recently rolled.


Brian,

Glad to hear someone else got in on that offer. The email came in right before dinner and I was having a case of cigar nervosa thinking that deal would be gone super fast!


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

"Closing Out Perdomos and Oliva boxes. 50% off. You can't beat it. Get 'em now. Coupon code: PAZ124. Click on redeem when you check out."

at Duke City Cigars


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Undercrown Gordito 5 pack on Cigar Monster for $30 shipped.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yup seen them Undercrowns, bout time CigarMonster!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Liga Undercrown Gordito 5 pack on Cigar Monster for $30 shipped.


Ha! got the last one, thanks for the post

gawd, I'm spending way too much on cigars right now


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> Ha! got the last one, thanks for the post
> 
> gawd, I'm spending way too much on cigars right now


Bah! I missed it!


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



snagstangl said:


> "Closing Out Perdomos and Oliva boxes. 50% off. You can't beat it. Get 'em now. Coupon code: PAZ124. Click on redeem when you check out."
> 
> at Duke City Cigars


:clap2: Good Deal! I checked to see that the code also works for Nub, so presumably Cain as well.
No Serie V's in stock though


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ten08 said:


> No Serie V's in stock though


Yeah. Checked for that.


----------



## mortopher

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

emersons has Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 - 5 Pack $50.65. Not a huge deal for most I guess, but for any New Yorkers such as myself it's a major steal.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



snagstangl said:


> "Closing Out Perdomos and Oliva boxes. 50% off. You can't beat it. Get 'em now. Coupon code: PAZ124. Click on redeem when you check out."
> 
> at Duke City Cigars


I bought a box of Perdomo Lot 23 and Habano. Thanks


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has boxes of Particulares Toros for 60 bucks shipped. Reviews on this cigar are solid. Anyone want to split a box?

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts Holiday Sampler: Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

J. Fuego Delirium Minuto $13.95 shipped for 8 cigars. Nice winter smoke.


----------



## aroma

*Great prices on 5-packs at Famous-Smoke*

You can get excellent prices on many blends at Famous-Smoke right now, including Fuente, Ashton, Undercrown, and many others.

They are running a 3-for-the-price-of-2 sale on 5-packs.

For orders over $100, you can enter coupon code "save20now" for an *additional* 20% discount. You do have to pay shipping (and sales tax, if you're in Pennsylvania).

I just ordered some Undercrowns, Ashton Cabinets, and Avo Maduros, all under $5 per stick. They have some Don Carlos in stock, and they had Hemingway Signatures, but they're sold out now.

You can get to the $100 by ordering 6 5-packs (doing the 3-for-the-price-of-2 twice), or you can just add anything else from the website (and maybe CigarMonster?) to your order. Unfortunately, their non-sale prices are pretty high, so it took me a bit of searching to come up with enough filler to get to $100. If you're very close and just need a dollar or two to get to $100, you can go to their "Closeout Deals" section and add a cheap single.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I herped when I should have derped...

Anyways, Oliva V lanceros are in there. Good deal.


----------



## lalaland

*Re: Great prices on 5-packs at Famous-Smoke*

nice find

Thanks!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Great prices on 5-packs at Famous-Smoke*

Also, you may want to take a look at the closeout area. Famous has Los Blancos Nines there at great prices--the best I have seen. (They easily beat cigarplace.biz which normally has the best prices on these.) They have singles (if you want to get your order just over $100) or if you order a box free shipping on your whole order.



aroma said:


> You can get excellent prices on many blends at Famous-Smoke right now, including Fuente, Ashton, Undercrown, and many others.
> 
> They are running a 3-for-the-price-of-2 sale on 5-packs.
> 
> For orders over $100, you can enter coupon code "save20now" for an *additional* 20% discount. You do have to pay shipping (and sales tax, if you're in Pennsylvania).
> 
> You can get to the $100 by ordering 6 5-packs (doing the 3-for-the-price-of-2 twice), or you can just add anything else from the website (and maybe CigarMonster?) to your order. Unfortunately, their non-sale prices are pretty high, so it took me a bit of searching to come up with enough filler to get to $100. If you're very close and just need a dollar or two to get to $100, you can go to their "Closeout Deals" section and add a cheap single.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster has the Xikar Crossover for $30 shipped for the next two hours or on the mash up tonight


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown double toros are on the mashup. save20now coupon code still works!


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

1391 items on sale at famous, surely something on sale for everyone. Cigars On Sale | Cigars Clearance Sale


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuente Anejo #50 on FreeFall right now.. I've seen around $38.00

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva #50 Maduro - 5 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts' Hump Day deal is still up and now Holts has free shipping!

37.50 shipped for 10 Oliva MB III torps? Pretty damn good deal.

Also Cain Daytona, some AB, Nestor Miranda and RP blends on it too for 27.50-35 for a 10 pack.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Holts' Hump Day deal is still up and now Holts has free shipping!
> 
> 37.50 shipped for 10 Oliva MB III torps? Pretty damn good deal.
> 
> Also Cain Daytona, some AB, Nestor Miranda and RP blends on it too for 27.50-35 for a 10 pack.


Great deals! Picked up the MB3s. Thanks!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Great deals! Picked up the MB3s. Thanks!


No problem brother! I was disappointed I picked some up on wednesday and didn't get the free shipping. That's life though. Thought the deal would only be up for that 24 hours and free shipping started yesterday


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto 4-Pack
$21.95 ($4.39 each)
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto 4 Pack Blowout!

La Aurora 1495 Robusto 10-Pack
$29.99 (free shipping)
Cigars International


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte 10-Pack
$19.99
Cigars International

Carlos Torano Noventa 10-Pack
$22.50
Cigars International

By far the best price I've seen on the Noventa's.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte 10-Pack
> $19.99
> Cigars International
> 
> Carlos Torano Noventa 10-Pack
> $22.50
> Cigars International
> 
> By far the best price I've seen on the Noventa's.


those links don't seem to show the discounted price for me 

J.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jurgenph said:


> those links don't seem to show the discounted price for me
> 
> J.


I'm sorry, I copied the codes wrong. Try the one below.

Cigars International


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador on the Jam. 30 shipped Grab em quick!

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Welcome to Pipes and Cigars sampler $19.99 with free shipping:
Welcome To PipesandCigars Sampler
6 Cigars Plus Cutter - Includes two of each: Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, Montecristo Platinum Toro, La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto. Also includes double-blade guillotine cigar cutter.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



anonobomber said:


> Welcome to Pipes and Cigars sampler $19.99 with free shipping:
> Welcome To PipesandCigars Sampler
> 6 Cigars Plus Cutter - Includes two of each: Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, Montecristo Platinum Toro, La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto. Also includes double-blade guillotine cigar cutter.


Selection changed.

Various Sizes, 6 Cigars Plus Cutter - Includes two of each: Rocky Patel Renaissance Robusto, Montecristo White Label #2 Belicoso, Tempus Creo by Alec Bradley. Also includes guillotine cigar cutter

Great deal!


----------



## jimtippett

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got this in an email today...stogieboys is having 40% off gift certificates up to $75. So basically you pay $45 for a $75, $30 for a $50, $15 for a $25, etc

I think I still can't post links so bear with me...

www dot stogieboys dot com slash gift-certificates


----------



## katjim00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimtippett said:


> Got this in an email today...stogieboys is having 40% off gift certificates up to $75. So basically you pay $45 for a $75, $30 for a $50, $15 for a $25, etc
> 
> I think I still can't post links so bear with me...
> 
> www dot stogieboys dot com slash gift-certificates


Here you go 

Gift Certificates : StogieBoys, Premium Cigars & Accessories


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

A few good deals if you dig: Best Sellers of 2011 | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

After packing up 3 bombs I realized I was down to just a single Tat Havana left. Well that simply just wouldn't work for me. Get on this morning and BAM! Cigar Monster has them for $18 a 5 pack shipped. Perfect timing on their regular sweet deal.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don Lino Africa Duma 10-pack
$19.95
89 Rated Don Lino Africa - Only $1.99 - Cigar.com


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Master Blends 3

10 pack for 37.50

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=202002


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



andrprosh said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3
> 
> 10 pack for 37.50
> 
> https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=202002


Nice deal right there. Cheapest I've seen those lately is on the Jam at about 27.50 for a fiver shipped


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I never did the wine cooler thing, so I really don't know if this is a worthwhile deal or not, but I figured I'd pass it on.

Woot has a 12 bottle wine cooler for $159 with $5 shipping:
home.woot.com


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI weekly special is all about bundles -- includes GHV2002 & PdR mazos of 20 for $34.99
Cigars International


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva V torpedo 5 packs on the Monster all day today. $28 shipped. Not a screaming deal, but a damn decent one for the V.


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

IDK if this is a great deal, but Tat Anarchy boxes are on-sale at Birmingham Cigars. I know they're pretty sought after, so get on it boys!

Tatuaje Anarchy Limited Edition Cigar 2011


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Price seems a bit high, but as with things that you can't find in stock easily, you kind of have to go with what you can find. Good spot.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

El Triunfador #4 5-pack on cigarmonster.com
i just tried one of these sticks and it was great! cant wait to see how it is after some rest


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> IDK if this is a great deal, but Tat Anarchy boxes are on-sale at Birmingham Cigars. I know they're pretty sought after, so get on it boys!
> 
> Tatuaje Anarchy Limited Edition Cigar 2011


These are still available at the B&M they were made for! Much cheaper.

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/tatuaje-anarchy.html But damn they are good.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rodrigo's Special is still active!

Arturo Fuente Añejo Sampler + 2 FREE Boutique Blends + FREE Domestic Shipping! - ClassicSmokes.com

Reserva 48 - 7 x 48
Reserva 49 - 7⅝ x 49 
Reserva 50 - 5 ¼ x 50 
Reserva 55 - 6 x 55 
Reserva 77 (The Shark) - 5 ⅞ x 64 
+ 2 Free Rodrigo Boutique blend cigars

Price: $64.95 *SHIPPED*


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown Belicosa, or Gordita for 45% off

Liga Undercrown Belicoso - Cigar Place

Use code Liga

plus today and tomarrow 1 dollar shipping.

thats 5 dollars a stick shipped on Undercrowns


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmmedic20 said:


> Undercrown Belicosa, or Gordita for 45% off
> 
> Liga Undercrown Belicoso - Cigar Place
> 
> Use code Liga
> 
> plus today and tomarrow 1 dollar shipping.
> 
> thats 5 dollars a stick shipped on Undercrowns


Glad I caught that quick! Apparently I got the last 3 Belicoso singles. Thanks for the info Thom!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Glad I caught that quick! Apparently I got the last 3 Belicoso singles. Thanks for the info Thom!


LMAO I had those three singles in my cart as I was looking around a little longer. When I went to checkout it said out of stock. Quicker trigger finger than me bravo!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrsmitty said:


> LMAO I had those three singles in my cart as I was looking around a little longer. When I went to checkout it said out of stock. Quicker trigger finger than me bravo!


:lol: My bad... Consolation RG for you... lol


----------



## Null

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You can save *20.12%* off all products on Zazzle, including the Puff items, like t-shirts, mugs, and stickers.

Link: puffdotcom: Home: Zazzle.com Store

20.12% Off All Products!
Hurry! Ends Soon!
*Enter code:
2012NEWYEARS*
at checkout in the "Zazzle Coupons/Gift Certificates" box
20.12% of the Zazzle product net sale price will be deducted when one or more qualifying products are purchased and the coupon code 2012NEWYEARS is applied at checkout. For most products, the net sale price is the price of the product (excluding shipping and taxes). For Zazzle Custom Stamps, the net sale price is the difference between the price of the Zazzle Custom Stamps (excluding shipping and taxes) and the face value of the postage. *Offer is valid through January 4, 2012 at 11:59 PM PT.* This promotional offer may not be combined with any other Zazzle promotional or volume discount offers. If a volume discount applies to your order, you will receive either the discount set forth in this offer or the standard volume discount, whichever is greater. Offer valid on Zazzle.com only.


----------



## Richterscale

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Rodrigo Cigars is having a special on their Clasico Lanceros!! These are amazing and they are 50% off for box purchases made before MIDNIGHT tonight 01/01/2012!! And they offer *FREE shipping* CONUS.

Promo Code: YL67U6807Z7

Rodrigo Habano Clasico Lancero 20 ct. Box - ClassicSmokes.com


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI,

Cigarplace . biz has the Fuente Sun Grown Flora Fina 858. Fairly hard to find as far as I know. 5% off "fuente" code as well. Will at least offset your shipping cost. They also have boxes of the anejo #49. Happy hunting.


----------



## crizq0

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any current codes at famous smoke? Got a few sampler's in cart but want to save on shipping. Thanks!


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Most of the stuff on the monster will net you free shipping on your whole order from famous. I don't know of any other way of getting free shipping from them except most of the time when you buy a box of something from them the shipping is included in the cost of the box.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Same here, Jared. Anytime I want to buy something from Famous, I prowl the monster for a few days until I find something I want in order to get free shipping on everything.


----------



## Carmack

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke codes: $100 or more save $15 with save15jan and $150 or more save $25 with save25jan


----------



## primetime76

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awesome deal on La Aurora Preferidos...$49.95 per 10 pack and they have all three wrappers! No tubes though, so Derek won't be interested....he is a big fan of the makeup looking tube.

Cigars International


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro box of 25 for $99.98 today on the Monster.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ten08 said:


> Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro box of 25 for $99.98 today on the Monster.


Add enough to get the total over $100 or $150 and use a coupon code from the famous-smoke.com home page to get $15 or $25 off.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



primetime76 said:


> Awesome deal on La Aurora Preferidos...$49.95 per 10 pack and they have all three wrappers! No tubes though, so Derek won't be interested....he is a big fan of the makeup looking tube.
> 
> Cigars International


I love the Ruby red ,but at this price ,they can keep the tube (makeup looking tube LOL)


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best Cigar Prices has *Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 Diplomaticos Natural - 7 x 50-5 Cigars for $57.95 with free shipping*

***************.com


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Heritage Ashtray Combo - F/$19.94 Shipped

5 Premium Cigars + Stinky Ashtray

1 x H. Upmann Reserve Maduro Churchill (7.0"x 48 )
1 x Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'E' (6.0"x54)
1 x Trinidad Habano Reserve Toro (6.0"x54)
1 x Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Toro (6.0"x56)
1 x Siglo Limited Reserve Torpedo (6.0"x54)
1 x Stinky Jr. Ashtray

Act fast, supplies are limited!
_Note: Strict limit one per customer._
Link


----------



## HugSeal

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 camacho triple maddies 4½X50 and 5 la floridita limited magnum (6X50) for $30
Maduro Wingman #1 Cigar Sampler


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Blues on monster for $18 per 5 pack today.


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$40 to spend at Stogie Boys for $20 StogieBoys Deal of the Day | Groupon Birmingham


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster week end round up has the 601 Blue Robustos for $18, 601 Red Robustos for $16, La Riquezas for $22, El Triunfadors for $22 and some other good stuff.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Odd... when I try to go to "cigarmonster.com", it reroutes me to the Famous homepage... not that I should be looking at buying cigars anyway,,


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Working as normal for me.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Monster week end round up has the 601 Blue Robustos for $18, 601 Red Robustos for $16, La Riquezas for $22, El Triunfadors for $22 and some other good stuff.


if you add enough to your cart, don't forget their two promotional codes for january to get an extra discount

save15jan / save25jan

J.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dunno why, but always see those 601 Reds on CigarMonster; demand should be higher for these, they are excellent smokes ROTT and age great as well. 
I have a few with the original band that are smoking beautifully right now. 
They're Pepins too; recommend giving them a try if you haven't.
:tu


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have been eyeballing those Mi Barrio's on the Monster but cant pull the trigger thinking I'll be stuck with 7 smokes I don't like. (after I smoke the first one)


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Nica Libre Potencia double robusto 10/$29.50. Any input on these for $2.95/stick?


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$25 for $50 to spend at Stogie Boys. The Best Daily Deals in Fort Wayne - StogieBoys - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


----------



## anonobomber

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5x 5 Vegas Gold and 5x 5 Vegas Gold Maduro for $19.95 with free shipping: http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Dunno why, but always see those 601 Reds on CigarMonster; demand should be higher for these, they are excellent smokes ROTT and age great as well.
> I have a few with the original band that are smoking beautifully right now.
> They're Pepins too; recommend giving them a try if you haven't.
> :tu


I've got one from you that's waiting for me to light 'er up! It smells delicious!



Goatmilk said:


> CI has Nica Libre Potencia double robusto 10/$29.50. Any input on these for $2.95/stick?


Yeah... great deal, but that's one potent stick. It will knock your socks off. I prefer the regular Nica Libres, they're quite good budget smokes. The Potencias are too much for me. If you want a powerhouse, it'll please ya though!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping promo code for cigarplace.biz: botscast


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I've got one from you that's waiting for me to light 'er up! It smells delicious!
> 
> Yeah... great deal, but that's one potent stick. It will knock your socks off. I prefer the regular Nica Libres, they're quite good budget smokes. The Potencias are too much for me. If you want a powerhouse, it'll please ya though!


Derek, you MUST smoke that cigar very soon and let me know what you think about it; there were no deals on these when I bought them in 2007 - same year it was released. 5 years of age has melded and smoothed the usually full bodied flavors into something really special. I only have 2 left in my humi from that year. Hope you will enjoy the blend as much as I do.
:tu


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$10 off any order over $50 at Famous 
promo code: SAVE10NOW
good through 1/29/12


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous code is good at Cigarmonster.com too.

10-cigar box of 601 La Bomba Napalms for $57 right now, $47 after the coupon with free shipping.


----------



## jimrockford

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Los Blancos Nine Torpedo - 25 count box - $119.97
Use the save10now promo code to cut the price to $109.97!

Update: I just added this to my cart and applied the code. It shows "Only 1 available/No backorders". Glad I ordered yesterday, even if I didn't get the $10 discount.

Also, Haier 16-Bottle Wine Cellar with Bamboo Cabinet - $99.00 + shipping


----------



## TNTitan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

livingsocial cigar deal: $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories StogieBoys - only $25!

The Best Daily Deals in Nashville - StogieBoys - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe Cigar Daily Deal E.P Carrillo New Wave CT robustos 10/$29.99


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slipperyrockcigars deal of the day 10 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos # 3 for $57 shipped


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

4 Gurkha Torpedos and a torch lighter for $10!

Gurkha Torpedos & Torch Starter Pack - Cigars International


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jimrockford said:


> Also, Haier 16-Bottle Wine Cellar with Bamboo Cabinet - $99.00 + shipping
> 
> View attachment 36877


mg: it's down to $69 today! great deal


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> mg: it's down to $69 today! great deal


That is a good deal, I was about to jump all over it until I saw shipping was $55.57.
I would be driving there right now if I was a local. 
Too bad no Meijer's in California.


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^^ +1 ^^ Same here !


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> mg: it's down to $69 today! great deal


I want this and have a Meijer a mile from me, but when I think about it I wonder why I would need it when coolers work just fine. Especially with smelvis's recent thread. Awesome deal though for those who need it!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> I want this and have a Meijer a mile from me, but when I think about it I wonder why I would need it when coolers work just fine. Especially with smelvis's recent thread. Awesome deal though for those who need it!


Advantages of wineadors over coolers: (1) temperature control, (2) convenience of drawers/shelves rather than playing "cigar tetris" in a cooler, (3) more aesthetically pleasing, especially the wooden-facade ones like the one that's on sale now.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler*
Includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- Partagas Padre (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto 5x50)
- LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5x50)
- Cuba Libre Robusto (5x50)
- La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
-Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity) 
*Here you go*

And for the CI free shiping code;
*Free Shiping*


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tat Havana Nobles and 601 Blues are back on Monster today for $18 shipper per 5 pack. Go, buy!


----------



## PaulE

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Tat Havana Nobles and 601 Blues are back on Monster today for $18 shipper per 5 pack. Go, buy!


Thanks. Just ordered the Tatuaje 5-pack.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



bbasaran said:


> *Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler*
> Includes 1 each of:
> - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
> - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
> - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
> - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
> - Partagas Padre (6x50)
> - Punch Pita (6.1x50)
> - Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto 5x50)
> - LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5x50)
> - Cuba Libre Robusto (5x50)
> - La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
> -Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)
> *Here you go*
> 
> And for the CI free shiping code;
> *Free Shiping*


This is a pretty nice little humidor, and it's a great deal when it goes for the sale price of $30 or so. But it's showing up as $135 for me from the link you posted.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> This is a pretty nice little humidor, and it's a great deal when it goes for the sale price of $30 or so. But it's showing up as $135 for me from the link you posted.


same here...


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Advantages of wineadors over coolers: (1) temperature control, (2) convenience of drawers/shelves rather than playing "cigar tetris" in a cooler, (3) more aesthetically pleasing, especially the wooden-facade ones like the one that's on sale now.


Very true. I was sort of talking out loud to convince myself not to get it. If it drops down to 49.99 I will spring for it. Gotta store my dark side purchases in something nicer :thumb


----------



## FWTX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Tat Havana Nobles and 601 Blues are back on Monster today for $18 shipper per 5 pack. Go, buy!





PaulE said:


> Thanks. Just ordered the Tatuaje 5-pack.


Me too - includes shipping - can't beat that.
thanks David! (I'd slap you but it won't let me - so I'll hit PaulE instead!)


----------



## UTKhodgy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Tat HNs are a great deal. I got some off the Devil site a while back for $22 shipped and thought it a great deal then. Had 1 the other night and it was a good stick for a $4 price point. Mine was a bit young with just 10 days in the humidor, but the construction was flawless.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002's are on Free Fall. Picked up 2 20 packs for $32.88 plus shipping. First lot ships at $5.50, second cheaper, but do not know exactly how much yet, but we are looking at less than $2 per stick delivered.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Guys, if you order more than $50 from Famous, you can get an extra $10 off making the CigarMonster deals even cheaper.



ten08 said:


> $10 off any order over $50 at Famous
> promo code: SAVE10NOW
> good through 1/29/12


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That coupon will get you 15 Tat Havanas for $44 shipped... Less than $3 a cigar.


----------



## PaulE

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



FWTX said:


> Me too - includes shipping - can't beat that.
> thanks David! (I'd slap you but it won't let me - so I'll hit PaulE instead!)


Ouch :biggrin1:



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Guys, if you order more than $50 from Famous, you can get an extra $10 off making the CigarMonster deals even cheaper.





David_ESM said:


> That coupon will get you 15 Tat Havanas for $44 shipped... Less than $3 a cigar.


My wallet hates you.:x


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> mg: it's down to $69 today! great deal


Ordered and shipped to my local store. $73.14

Thanks guys


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> That is a good deal, I was about to jump all over it until I saw shipping was $55.57.
> I would be driving there right now if I was a local.
> Too bad no Meijer's in California.


Shipping is only 27 bucks to where I'm at. Soooooo tempting, must resist!


----------



## Briars&Havanas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Shipping was $28 for me to VA. With these wineadors are you able to regulate temp and humidity or both? Does it require refilling of distilled water or PG? Sorry if this is a newbie question. This seems like a tremendously better option than spending $100-$200 on a traditional humidor of a lesser capacity.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Briars&Havanas said:


> Shipping was $28 for me to VA. With these wineadors are you able to regulate temp and humidity or both? Does it require refilling of distilled water or PG? Sorry if this is a newbie question. This seems like a tremendously better option than spending $100-$200 on a traditional humidor of a lesser capacity.


It regulates only temperature.
You have to add the humidification medium of your choice: beads, kitty litter, etc.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sams club also carries but cant see the price cuz im not a member.

Haier 16-Bottle Bamboo Wine Cellar - Sam's Club



Marlboro Cigars said:


> That is a good deal, I was about to jump all over it until I saw shipping was $55.57.
> I would be driving there right now if I was a local.
> Too bad no Meijer's in California.


----------



## TNTitan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RGraphics said:


> Sams club also carries but cant see the price cuz im not a member.
> 
> Haier 16-Bottle Bamboo Wine Cellar - Sam's Club


Yikes.. bad review on that link.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mike Cigarsfive pack and free shipping EPC and a Bauza (never had that one before) Mike's Cigars Presents Ernesto Perez Carrillo Sampler


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bauzas are very mild for my tastes, but that is a good deal.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some decent deals on the mega mash-up (monster). All 5 pack prices shipped:

EP Carillo Encantos - $17
601 Blues - $18
La Riqueza (No4) - $20
Oliva G Maduro Robustos - $15
JDN Antano 1970 Belicosos - $25


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^I was just gonna post that! Totally missed the Oliva G maduros. The Kristoff maduros are $20 too, those are tasty.

Why am i looking at the monster?!?!?!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^I was just gonna post that! Totally missed the Oliva G maduros. The Kristoff maduros are $20 too, those are tasty.
> 
> *Why am i looking at the monster?!?!?!*


Seriously Derek, I thought you moved to the dark side!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm not buying, just telling all the other little puffers so that they will buy and be just as poor as me


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Those are great deals, I was looking at G maduros myself although have a box that is good price on them with free shipping.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> This is a pretty nice little humidor, and it's a great deal when it goes for the sale price of $30 or so. But it's showing up as $135 for me from the link you posted.


Can you please try this *LINK
*

Note: I got the same price  and I already got the offer... sorry.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Seriously Derek, I thought you moved to the dark side!


Negative, ghostrider. I'm still enjoying the best of both worlds! But I did resolve not to buy any more cigars unless I sold, smoked, or bombed an equivalent number of sticks.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Negative, ghostrider. I'm still enjoying the best of both worlds! But I did resolve not to buy any more cigars unless I sold, smoked, or bombed an equivalent number of sticks.


Sounds like a good excuse to blow someone to kingdom come.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Humidor - $18 with free shipment 

Capri humidor with mahogany finish on sale for $17.99 until 1/31/12, + free shipping with promo code "shipfree" at Famous Smoke Shop. *OVER HERE*


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hurry to your local gas stations, a deal like this won't last long!!!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy crap Derek! You have a name of that gas station? I can't miss this.


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hurry to your local gas stations, a deal like this won't last long!!!


hahahahaha LOL! I have a friend that absolutely loves the White Owls! I tried one and they are pure $h|t !!!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BDog said:


> hahahahaha LOL! I have a friend that absolutely loves the White Owls! I tried one and they are pure $h|t !!!


I think that's true of any cigar that is offered in grape or strawberry flavor...... :lol:


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ok here we go again!
*Cigar Sampler 10ct with Glasstop Humidor $35*
Back in stock:

Sampler includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- Partagas Padre (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5x54)
- LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5.5x54)
- Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5x55)
- La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
- Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)

*HERE YOU GO*


----------



## Dog Rockets

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Holy crap Derek! You have a name of that gas station? I can't miss this.


Sorry, too late - I bought them all. Nationally!


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



bbasaran said:


> Ok here we go again!
> *Cigar Sampler 10ct with Glasstop Humidor $35*
> Back in stock:
> 
> Sampler includes 1 each of:
> - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
> - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
> - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
> - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
> - Partagas Padre (6x50)
> - Punch Pita (6.1x50)
> - Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5x54)
> - LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5.5x54)
> - Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5x55)
> - La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
> - Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)
> 
> *HERE YOU GO*


wow that is a great deal. i might jump on one of these cause of the price but i am trying to save for my wineador lol


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

+1 it is a great deal. A lot of those new smoker humidor deals come with a crappy humidor, but this is a nice one. Mine holds 33 toro sized cigars easily with room on top for a digital hygrometer and a little container of KL.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

But wait, it gets better... 

Sampler includes 1 each of:
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
1 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo) (6" x 52)
1 - Gurkha's Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill (7" x 48)
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona (7.5" x 52) 
+
HERF-A-DOR

29.99 USD

*RIGHT HERE*


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

not to thread jack, but is it me or does anyone notice a problem with cigar mashup? 2 nights they have had oliva g maduro robustos and it wont let me add them to the cart to check out. says loading but never loads. is it just me


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dinoa2--They changed the web page to a two step process. First you pick the item to add to cart. Then you have to OK the cart itself to order. The problem is that the "OK" part is at the bottom of the right hand side of the page and you have to play with your size settings to see it so you can click on it.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Update--the cart seems to be in a more visible spot in the upper right of the screen these days.

If anyone wants to test it, consider the Mashup today with La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #1, 5 for 23.98. This is the lowest price I have seen for these _big_ guys, 6 by 58. If you order them with the tubos they usually sell for 13 bucks and up per stick--these have no tubos and are a great deal imho. I can't even imagine what your typical B & M would want for them.

Today also has the usual EO suspects: 601 Green and Reds, Murcielago and Cubao all at great prices.

http://www.cigarmonster.com


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

THE SUPER BOWL SAMPLER
15 PREMIUM CIGARS
15- Montecristo Toro 6 x 56

$49.95 plus shipping

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/Weekly-Cigars-Special.html


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Alec Bradley closeout at Atlantic. Nice box prices. plus 5 bucks shipping

Alec Bradley SCR Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## lalaland

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well not a promo however a great deal

Only One item ... Diamond Crown 160ct Humidor. 
buy it now set at $225.

I paid $450 for Oxford 2 years ago.

Diamond crown humidor windsor 160 count | eBay


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Meant to post this earlier, but AB Tempus Maduros were up on Monster, $23 for a fiver - get 'em tonight if you can. Great deal, I love these. Haven't had one in probably 6 months, but I remember them fondly.

And oscar... forget the cheapo humi. Save for the wine cooler. Once you have that, you'll wonder why you spent the money on a humi you won't need or want to use.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another deal at Slippery Rock Cigars

10 Griffin's Robusto for $52.00

From what I understand these cigars are on the mild side but good, never tried them myself.

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2287


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slippery Rock Cigars

Omar Ortez Puro Maduro Toro

$157.95 for 60

The result is a wonderful "trifecta" of robust maduro flavor at a down-to-earth price that any cigar smoker will enjoy

This sounds like a good smoke, and for the price you can split with a few buddies.

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2681


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT 10 pack on Monster Mashup for $54 shipped. I don't expect them to last long.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT 10 pack on Monster Mashup for $54 shipped. I don't expect them to last long.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

oops double post. Sorry


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I bit--great deal.

Definitely gonna wait for the warmer weather to smoke these guys outdoors.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> I bit--great deal.
> 
> Definitely gonna wait for the warmer weather to smoke these guys outdoors.


/someone should. I actually believe I have enough cigars for now. Hard to believe, hard to say and hard to resist, but I still check out deals every day, so I would guess that I will cave eventually. lol


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, boxes of 20 as low as $39.99
> 3 size choices - nearly half-off (MSRP: $75 - $84)


Well; *Here you Go*

Or;

How about;

Buy a box of 20 VS (in actual wooden box) and get a 15 cigar sampler for $5.

Box prices are $50 and up. In general these could be used for a gift or just to stock up on the cheap 

*Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario *
*Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee*
*Victor Sinclair Vintage Doppel Gordo *
*Victor Sinclair Primeros *
*Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo *
*Victor Sinclair Vintage Select *


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> I bit--great deal.
> 
> Definitely gonna wait for the warmer weather to smoke these guys outdoors.


damm i missed this great deal!!! super pist


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars Direct

Opus X Belicoso XXX for $17.95

I don't know how good this deal is, I for one have never had an Opux X anything, happy hunting fellas!

Opus X XXX Cigars - Buy Opus X XXX Cigars Online - CigarsDirect.com


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That's pretty steep still.

should be $12 or so if I recall. That site jacks the hell out of prices on opus, anejo, etc.



RedDragon888 said:


> Cigars Direct
> 
> Opus X Belicoso XXX for $17.95
> 
> I don't know how good this deal is, I for one have never had an Opux X anything, happy hunting fellas!
> 
> Opus X XXX Cigars - Buy Opus X XXX Cigars Online - CigarsDirect.com


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> damm i missed this great deal!!! super pist


If it didn't sell out it should be back up at 11pm! Don't worry brother, another deal will come along on these before the summer. There's always another deal.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> That's pretty steep still.
> 
> should be $12 or so if I recall. That site jacks the hell out of prices on opus, anejo, etc.


And the email claims it has been marked down.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> That's pretty steep still.
> 
> should be $12 or so if I recall. That site jacks the hell out of prices on opus, anejo, etc.


You can get them at Old Virginia for $11.55 
Arturo Fuente Opus X is in stock at Old Virginia Tobacco Company


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> You can get them at Old Virginia for $11.55
> Arturo Fuente Opus X is in stock at Old Virginia Tobacco Company


Yup, saw that Bryan after Chris gave us all the heads up. I think Famous is even cheaper. BTW thanks for the update Chris!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> And the email claims it has been marked down.


Dion:
The idea of this thread is to share knowledge of good deals on good smokes.
If you have no knowledge if the deal is good and/or have no idea if the cigars are even any good, what are you actually contributing except reposting what usually automatically goes into my spam e-mail folder?
:anim_soapbox:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Haier 16-Bottle Wine Cellar with Bamboo Cabinet | Meijer.com

Bumping this because my finger is on the trigger and I know I want it, but the conscience comes in and says, "do you really _need_ this?" :ask:

16 bottle wine cooler for 69 bucks. Super good if you live within driving distance of a Meijer because site to store is free. Shipping is 30-55 if you can't pick it up though.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Dion:
> The idea of this thread is to share knowledge of good deals on good smokes.
> If you have no knowledge if the deal is good and/or have no idea if the cigars are even any good, what are you actually contributing except reposting what usually automatically goes into my spam e-mail folder?
> :anim_soapbox:


Mark If that's how you feel then it would've been appropriate if you sent me a pm. But I'll say this, I share what comes my way in hopes that it reaches my fellow sisters and brothers of the leaf with info that may not come their way and that it be helpful. It is up to the individual if they deem it informative or not. If I was that well versed in all the prices of each and every cigar I guess then I could assist in helping you reduce the spam that comes your way. I will apologize to all for my error today didn't mean any harm.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Red--

Once upon a time there was a real Opus X sale. It was our friends at Taboo cigars (Ft. Worth,TX area and online) a few years back. If you bought an equal dollar of house brands and Opux X they charged you about $7-$8 a stick for the Opus--and they had a good variety of vitolas available (Plural Opus = Opi?  )

I pull out one every six months or so hoping it will match the hype--so far, no joy!--If I am going to smoke a Fuente the sun-growns are my go-to at this point.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Red--
> 
> Once upon a time there was a real Opus X sale. It was our friends at Taboo cigars (Ft. Worth,TX area and online) a few years back. If you bought an equal dollar of house brands and Opux X they charged you about $7-$8 a stick for the Opus--and they had a good variety of vitolas available (Plural Opus = Opi?  )
> 
> I pull out one every six months or so hoping it will match the hype--so far, no joy!--If I am going to smoke a Fuente the sun-growns are my go-to at this point.


In my personal opinion, it takes at least 3 years before the opus will match the hype. But the time makes a huge difference.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> In my personal opinion, it takes at least 3 years before the opus will match the hype. But the time makes a huge difference.


And that's the thing Chris. Before Opus became really popular with everyone clamoring for them, they used to be aged 3 years after being rolled. The "hype" matched the cigar because it was based upon the cigar with 3 years of age. Now, Opus get released immediately so the "hype" doesn't match because of that very reason. Or so how the story goes.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I wanna thank you, old forge, Chris and Veeral on the history/info you provided for all of us today on the Opi cigars! I chuckled at that! As I stated b4 I never smoked an Opus anything, I guess I had looked at them like a celebratory stick due to their price range. I can see that urban legend has been dismissed, now all I got to do is find an Opus in my $ range and maybe let it rest for 3 yrs. lol Old forge if your referring to the AF CSG I enjoy them as well! Have a great day everyone! =0)


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Today on Free Fall (C-bid)

Illusione 888 5er falling to about 32 plus shipping, El Triunfador #4 $20 plus ship and Undercrown Toro $35 plus ship

NOt bad. NOt out of this world either, but....


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JR Cigars

Daily Dutch Auction

Don Carlos Robusto a box of 25 cigars starting at $113.96

JRCigars.com - Dutch Auctions


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well--Holts is at it again--La Aurora Preferidos--the 6 x 58 Ecuadors at under five bucks a stick.

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Today on Free Fall (C-bid)
> 
> Illusione 888 5er falling to about 32 plus shipping, El Triunfador #4 $20 plus ship and Undercrown Toro $35 plus ship
> 
> NOt bad. NOt out of this world either, but....


Just a FYI I picked up a couple fivers earlier this week of the El Triunfador #4's for $13 each on a regular cbid auction so I don't think that is that great of a deal.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Guys, let's step away from the rating of the deals...things are getting over-critical. Everyone is just trying to do his/her best to spread around the deals on well accepted and quality brands they come across.

We're all B and S OTL's around here.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Johnpaul said:


> Just a FYI I picked up a couple fivers earlier this week of the El Triunfador #4's for $13 each on a regular cbid auction so I don't think that is that great of a deal.


Yeah, I have picked them up at better prices too, that's why I said not bad, but not out of this world either.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> things are getting over-critical. Everyone is just trying to do his/her best to spread around the deals on well accepted and quality brands they come across. We're all B and S OTL's around here.


I agree Brian, being critical is not the way to go. We are all BotLs just trying to help each other here.

However, I do think negative feedback on a posted deal -as long as it's given in a positive way- is just fine. A great example of that is JP's response to Scott, and Scott's reply. Even keeled, no one was offended, both parties were just trying to help out.

The whole point of this thread is for everyone to get the best deal, so if you know better deals than what's been posted are out there, please don't hesitate to say so.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Derek! That post isn't a cigar deal at all! What the hell! Why you posting!?...

:wink:

Deal so I stay on topic... 10% off ol time cigars for Valentines: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/305892-valentines-sale.html


----------



## imported_Mike_E

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarbid.com

*Free Fall: Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles - 5 Cigars*

Ends: 2/12

Lowest price noted: $17.58


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I agree Brian, being critical is not the way to go. We are all BotLs just trying to help each other here.
> 
> However, I do think negative feedback on a posted deal -as long as it's given in a positive way- is just fine. A great example of that is JP's response to Scott, and Scott's reply. Even keeled, no one was offended, both parties were just trying to help out.
> 
> The whole point of this thread is for everyone to get the best deal, so if you know better deals than what's been posted are out there, please don't hesitate to say so.


Great post. If I post something that I *think* is a good deal, but you know I can get them cheaper somewhere else, SAY SO! Tastefully and tactfully


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Has anyone seen a difference in deals on the Monster?

On my Android I see Casa Miranda Torps for $30.98 a 5er
On my Apple I see Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto for $22.98 a 5er
Yet they don't exist together on either page in each of my systems....weird!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Has anyone seen a difference in deals on the Monster?
> 
> On my Android I see Casa Miranda Torps for $30.98 a 5er
> On my Apple I see Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto for $22.98 a 5er
> Yet they don't exist together on either page in each of my systems....weird!


Yeah, I've been noticing that on Friday mashups for a while.

On my phone app I see about 20 deals, on my computer, 100.


----------



## humbertothehorrible

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Has anyone seen a difference in deals on the Monster?
> 
> On my Android I see Casa Miranda Torps for $30.98 a 5er
> On my Apple I see Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto for $22.98 a 5er
> Yet they don't exist together on either page in each of my systems....weird!





Max_Power said:


> Yeah, I've been noticing that on Friday mashups for a while.
> 
> On my phone app I see about 20 deals, on my computer, 100.


This issue has been fixed.. Thanks for posting about it.

Humberto
(always watching)


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/Weekly-Cigars-Special.html
THE VALENTINES SAMPLER
15 PREMIUM CIGARS
$39.95 plus shipping

4- Perdomo Gran Cru Corojo Churchill 7 x 50
4- Aurora Cameroon Robusto 5 x 50
4- Torano 1959 Robusto 5 x 52
1- Torano Master Robusto 5 x 50
1- Torano Loyal Robusto 5 x 56
1- La Sirena The Prince Robusto 5 x 50


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> Yeah, I've been noticing that on Friday mashups for a while.
> 
> On my phone app I see about 20 deals, on my computer, 100.


Liga undercrowns?? really. dagnabbit must've missed those. I checked at around 11am today, don't remember seeing them


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Liga undercrowns?? really. dagnabbit must've missed those. I checked at around 11am today, don't remember seeing them


They sold out FAST!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> They sold out FAST!


I would have bought 3 or 4 of them myself, so I can imagine alot of people did the same...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Somehow I missed them too. Then again, I still have 15 or so... I love these things.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think I'm down to 3... Entering critical territory! :lol:


----------



## Machine

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey I don't know if these are any good:

Cigars International Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for cigarsinternational.com


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slippery Rock Cigar

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller

Box $122.50

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=141


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone know of any deals going on with some of the flavored stuff out there? I've never tried them and would like to grab a sampler to try a few out.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mike's Cigars

Mild to Medium sampler

AFSS
LGC Corona Gorda
CAO OSA SOL Lot 50
La Gloria Artesanos Retro Especial Habanera
Bauza Medalla D'Oro

5 for $18.95 free shipping code FRSMPLEE

Mike's Cigars Presents Hemingway Valentine's Cigar Sampler


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Machine said:


> Hey I don't know if these are any good:
> 
> Cigars International Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for cigarsinternational.com


Some of them are and most of them are not. Often times the coupon codes are not linked right but with CI all you need to do is add the discount code like this...

discount code for free shipping: happy12
type in this address: www.cigarsinternational.com/happy12

8 TOP CIGARS FOR 10.00: SAX93
type in this address: www.cigarsinternational.com/SAX93

If anybody doesn't know CI always has a free shipping code but it changes every few months.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com Valentine's Day Combo LIMITED TIME OFFER

five cigar sampler includes: the uber-premium Man O' War Armada, 91-rated Cohiba Red Dot, the Limited Edition counterpart to the 94-rated Padilla Miami, the classic top-selling Macanudo Hyde Pack, Alec Bradley Prensado boasting an unheard of '96' rating. crushproof 15-count Herf-a-Dor by Humi-Care and the classic Colibri Soft Flame Regal Flint lighter., with a Black-Ops cutter $40
Cohiba, Padilla, Alec Bradley - Save 78% For Valentine's Day - Cigar.com


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ok here we go one more time!
*Cigar Sampler 10ct with Glasstop Humidor $29.99*
Back in stock...

Sampler includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- Partagas Padre (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5x54)
- LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5.5x54)
- Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5x55)
- La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
- Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)

*HERE YOU GO*


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Edit the price I think it's $30



bbasaran said:


> Ok here we go one more time!
> *Cigar Sampler 10ct with Glasstop Humidor $35*
> Back in stock...
> 
> Sampler includes 1 each of:
> - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
> - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
> - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
> - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
> - Partagas Padre (6x50)
> - Punch Pita (6.1x50)
> - Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo (4.5x54)
> - LHC Osc. Fuerte Robusto (5.5x54)
> - Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5x55)
> - La Estrella Cub. 'R' (5x50)
> - Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)
> 
> *HERE YOU GO*


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

how do we find the free shipping code when it changes ? I usually wait till I see something I like on Joe Cigar and add what I want to that for the free shipping .


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



axiscized said:


> how do we find the free shipping code when it changes ? I usually wait till I see something I like on Joe Cigar and add what I want to that for the free shipping .


I usually just google it. Right now it is Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*lukesparksoff* Thank you. Edited! Now we have the correct price.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*CUBANO CLARO* - *PERLA CIGARS $59.99 FOR A BOX

I am so torn on these. The box is pretty sweet and doubles as a humidor. I just can't find a solid review either way.
*


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> *CUBANO CLARO* - *PERLA CIGARS $59.99 FOR A BOX
> 
> I am so torn on these. The box is pretty sweet and doubles as a humidor. I just can't find a solid review either way.
> *


Hmmm, I might have to take a chance on these. Why not, right? It's just $60 and the box is pretty neat. I'll consider it an experiment.

Smoke mag did a review on the Torpedo. For what it's worth..(Towards the bottom)
SMOKE Fall, 2010 - Cigar Reviews


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



johnmoss said:


> Hmmm, I might have to take a chance on these. Why not, right? It's just $60 and the box is pretty neat. I'll consider it an experiment.
> 
> Smoke mag did a review on the Torpedo. For what it's worth..(Towards the bottom)
> SMOKE Fall, 2010 - Cigar Reviews


If you want to go in together to limit our losses, I'd split them with you and you can have the box.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got some Diesel Coronas for $27.50 shipped for 10 on dailycigardeals but I just went and checked and they are gone. That's weird as things don't usually sell out between midnight and 9 EST over there. They do have Grand Habano 2002's up now though for $34.50.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> If you want to go in together to limit our losses, I'd split them with you and you can have the box.


I'm game. I'll order the box and cover the shipping to me.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> I got some Diesel Coronas for $27.50 shipped for 10 on dailycigardeals but I just went and checked and they are gone. That's weird as things don't usually sell out between midnight and 9 EST over there. They do have Grand Habano 2002's up now though for $34.50.


At least partially my fault. :cowboyic9:


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International Weekly Deal

Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda

$29.99 for 10

Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free Shipping until 10 AM EST at Cigarplace.biz


----------



## BigSarge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Cigars International Weekly Deal
> 
> Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda
> 
> $29.99 for 10
> 
> Cigars International


That's an amazing deal on a great smoke!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigSarge said:


> That's an amazing deal on a great smoke!


I agree Pete that's a win win deal!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey all,
Just got an e-mail that said Neptune Cigars has feral flying pigs in stock. Limit 2 per customer. Not a promo per se but if you're looking


----------



## Eastree

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Do gear promotions count?

Today only, 20% off air purifiers and free shipping:

HEPA Filter Room Air Purifiers from Guardian Technologies


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster

Humo Jaguar Grande 6x60

$21.98 5/pack

Never had this size, the Toro is a a really good cigar IMO.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

858 Candelas (5ers) on Monster for $20 shipped. Go get em boys.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Eastree said:


> Do gear promotions count?
> 
> Today only, 20% off air purifiers and free shipping:
> 
> HEPA Filter Room Air Purifiers from Guardian Technologies


Thanks for that Ernest! I actually looked them up and found better prices for them at meijer.com even with shipping. They have gotten good reviews so I might get the AC4010 model for about 42 bucks shipped.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BnB

Liga Undercrown Robusto $25.99/5 pack

Free shipping

Liga Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> BnB
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto $25.99/5 pack
> 
> Free shipping
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


Nice! Since I never seem to catch them before they sell out on Monster I went ahead and picked some up! Thanks for the heads up! :thumb:


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Nice! Since I never seem to catch them before they sell out on Monster I went ahead and picked some up! Thanks for the heads up! :thumb:


Your welcome Josh! With the free shipping it does come out to a decent deal.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI

Best Cigar Prices has Anejo 46 and Anejo 50s for $50 and $52 per 5 pack

http://www.***************.com/espe...m_campaign=New Global Marketing&utm_content=/

Free shipping if you buy the 46. I grabbed a 5er of each. All shipped free.


----------



## PaulE

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> FYI
> 
> Best Cigar Prices has Anejo 46 and Anejo 50s for $50 and $52 per 5 pack
> 
> http://www.***************.com/especials/ZE3GIV/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=New Global Marketing&utm_content=/
> 
> Free shipping if you buy the 46. I grabbed a 5er of each. All shipped free.


Thanks! I just placed an order for both.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> BnB
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto $25.99/5 pack
> 
> Free shipping
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


Grabbed me some too. Thanks.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Geez! Undercrown and Anejo sales!!! Must... Resist...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Geez! Undercrown and Anejo sales!!! Must... Resist...


Negative, Ghostrider! The humi is not full!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> BnB
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto $25.99/5 pack
> 
> Free shipping
> 
> Liga Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


Thank you, sir!! Just bought 2 fivers. I've seen them a couple of times on the monster, but only with the dreaded "sold out" tag on them!! Nice score


----------



## Slowreaction

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got in on the Liga Undercrowns. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Geez! Undercrown and Anejo sales!!! Must... Resist...


I couldn't. Grabbed 10 anejos and 20 liga undercrown. I have also ordered 30 unmentionables in the past week too. Ugh. I did so well for about4 months. Hardly bought anything and the BOOM. (Maybe its because I just bombed half my humi


----------



## Jay106n

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown boxes of robusto are on the Monster today, name your own price


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Slowreaction said:


> Just got in on the Liga Undercrowns. Thanks :thumb:


I bought 2 5ers. Love this stick and would have bought more but my cigar budget it maxed this month. I are my humis!!!


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here is a deal I found on SD for "5 Big Brand Cigars + Lighter $14.99 + $5 SH
5 Big Brand Cigars + Lighter includes:

1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6.0"x52)
1 - Gurkha Regent Toro (6.0"50)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 nat. (5.5"x54)
1 - Padilla La Terraza Robusto (5.5"x54)
1 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5.0"x49)
1 - Cigar Savor Torch Lighter (Yellow)

link


----------



## loki993

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



i2rule said:


> Here is a deal I found on SD for "5 Big Brand Cigars + Lighter $14.99 + $5 SH
> 5 Big Brand Cigars + Lighter includes:
> 
> 1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6.0"x52)
> 1 - Gurkha Regent Toro (6.0"50)
> 1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 nat. (5.5"x54)
> 1 - Padilla La Terraza Robusto (5.5"x54)
> 1 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5.0"x49)
> 1 - Cigar Savor Torch Lighter (Yellow)
> 
> link
> 
> View attachment 37324


Anyone had the Padilla La Terraza? Ive had a few padillias, the 1968 and the miami really liked them. HAd the Achilles though and hated it


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> I couldn't. Grabbed 10 anejos and 20 liga undercrown. I have also ordered 30 unmentionables in the past week too. Ugh. I did so well for about4 months. Hardly bought anything and the BOOM. (Maybe its because I just bombed half my humi


Hah. I just got the bill for our most recent ultrasound. _That'll _cure a guy of any delusions he can afford more cigars!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

Weekly Deal

Padilla La Terraza

Natural or Maduro

$17.50 for 10 sticks

Not a bad deal if you want to give em a try!

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals_a.asp


----------



## yaqui

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has the La Aurora Cameroon on closeout.

20 certos for 39.99

20 double coronas for 49.99

I am not big on the smaller certos, and the DC's are a bit on the long side for me.

La Aurora Cameroon Closeouts - Cigars International


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts hump day special - 10 Don Tomas robustos (nat or mad) plus a 10 ct travel humidor for $23.92 with free shipping

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

The humidor looks to be a rebadged Herf-a-dor/Cigar Caddy style.


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The latest free shipping code for CI is SHFREE23. Good through March 29.

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster Mash has some good stuff today.

601 Blues
Tat Havana VIs
Fuente 858 Candelas

And a ton of other miscellaneous tats and fuentes.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Monster Mash has some good stuff today.
> 
> 601 Blues
> Tat Havana VIs
> Fuente 858 Candelas
> 
> And a ton of other miscellaneous tats and fuentes.


Beat me to it. Yep, I see El Triunfadors and La Riquezas at good prices, Oliva V Double Toro, Chateau Fuente, etc.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MoW coronas 10 for $30 and MoW Ruination coronas 10 for $35 plus other mazos on the weekend blitz.

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> MoW coronas 10 for $30 and MoW Ruination coronas 10 for $35 plus other mazos on the weekend blitz.
> 
> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


I wish these had free shipping.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn

Berger & Argenti Clasico

14 Cigars
7-Rothchild
4-Churchills
3-Belicoso

All for $14.95

I really enjoy the Rothchild, this is a sweet deal IMHO!

https://smokeinn.com/eshop/cart.php


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Smoke Inn
> 
> Berger & Argenti Clasico
> 
> 14 Cigars
> 7-Rothchild
> 4-Churchills
> 3-Belicoso
> 
> All for $14.95
> 
> I really enjoy the Rothchild, this is a sweet deal IMHO!
> 
> https://smokeinn.com/eshop/cart.php


Wow!

I was excited and just saw there was $9 shipping. Bummer.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I was excited and just saw there was $9 shipping. Bummer.


Yeah I saw that to, but it's still a sweet deal for 14 cigars IMHO.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BnB Tobacco

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo

$36.99 5/pack

Free shipping

Rocky Patel 15th Ann. Torpedo 5 Pk Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Beat me to it. Yep, I see El Triunfadors and La Riquezas at good prices, Oliva V Double Toro, Chateau Fuente, etc.


The Monster Mash continues today. Among the offerings are boxes of JJs (naturals). I smoked a sublime (6x54) yesterday with a few years of age to see how they had done. It reminded me a little of the black label--a milder version of the pepper with cream throughout.

The JJ naturals don't get the love on reviews that the maduros do, but at under a hundred bucks a box the sublimes are a solid deal imho.


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ST Dupont Maxijet at a really nice price!

Shnoop.com - Deal of the day! Daily deal Everyday! 1-Day Sale!


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



dmgizzo said:


> ST Dupont Maxijet at a really nice price!
> 
> Shnoop.com - Deal of the day! Daily deal Everyday! 1-Day Sale!


Never heard of shnoop before but that's a great deal! Ordered one!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigmanfromou

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you can, only use pp. Some ppl had issues with erroneous charges on their ronson deal.


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That's how I did it just in case. Backed up by AMEX.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Unholy Cocktails 10 for $27.50 on cigar.com's daily deal.

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Jam is on


----------



## mux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

As well as 10x Diesel Shorties for $30 on Cigar International's Facebook page under the "Exclusive Offer" section.


----------



## mortopher

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn, how did I get unsubscribed from this thread!?!?! Sucks I missed those Ligas!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Leap Year Sampler Giveaway - Corona Cigar Co - 1-888-702-4427

Free five pack with ordrs over 29.00. free shipping.

Liga Privada Undercrown Belicoso 6"X52
Casa Torano Toro Maduro 6 1/4"X50
Excalibur #1 Natural 7 1/4"X54
Corona Gold Churchill Natural 7"X50
Corona Dominican Robusto 5"X50

Throw this decent maduro deal in and you get it all for 29.99 shipped
Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co
5 Partagas Black Clasico 5 1/4"X54
5 Boris 11 Toro Maduro 6"X52


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a bad giveaway. That's not the Tat Boris though. I wish it was!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Maduro - Our Deal - Your Steal - Cigar Vice

Padron 1926 #9 Maduros

Can only buy up to 2... But $10 each, $5 shipping. $25 shipped for 2 is a great price.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

David, Have you tried any of their house blend cigars? The maduro bundle sounds good and 40 bucks for a bundle, but how do they smoke?


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have not.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like CigarVice.com is employing classic "loss leader" marketing - offer one item at an unsustainably low price to lead customers to the store (or web site), then upsell them on high margin stuff to make up more than what was lost on the loss leader. Besides the one good deal, everything else on the site is house brands.

I'm not saying this is necessarily a bad thing. It will be interesting to see how this pans out and if the house brands are any good. Besides the house brands, the upside for us consumers is nice but limited, because it's not in their interest to sell the featured deal in large quantities.

Interestingly, they have not gone the traditional route of trying to generate buzz by giving out samples to bloggers, etc. That makes me suspicious that the house cigars may not be very good, but the proof of the pudding is always in the tasting.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Not a bad giveaway. That's not the Tat Boris though. I wish it was!


I thought Boris was made by Tatuaje? No?


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Not a bad giveaway. That's not the Tat Boris though. I wish it was!


Gotcha now. The boris 11 is made by AVO.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com Daily Deal--one of the choices is La Riqueza at four bucks a stick.


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hopperb said:


> Never heard of shnoop before but that's a great deal! Ordered one!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


FYI ordered this on the 26th and received it yesterday the 29th as advertised. Loaded it with fuel and it works great. Was a little worried since I'd never heard of Shnoop.com but it worked out well!

Bill


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Phatash . com has 25% off all 5-packs. Worth a look.

http://www.phatash.com/CIGAR-5-PACKS


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Phatash . com has 25% off all 5-packs. Worth a look.
> 
> http://www.phatash.com/CIGAR-5-PACKS


is the 25% automatically adjusted?!? or is there a code?


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Phatash . com has 25% off all 5-packs. Worth a look.
> 
> http://www.phatash.com/CIGAR-5-PACKS


never mind lol. i found it :whoo:


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 MoW Puro Authentico Natural & 5 MoW Puro Authentico Maduros for $50 shipped.

I see this selling out quickly.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> 5 MoW Puro Authentico Natural & 5 MoW Puro Authentico Maduros for $50 shipped.
> 
> I see this selling out quickly.


Comes up $75 on my computer, but the description shows them "in a mazo of 10 for just $49.95. Enjoy!".... odd


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebayratt said:


> Comes up $75 on my computer, but the description shows them "in a mazo of 10 for just $49.95. Enjoy!".... odd


same for me. Oh well, I love AJF's blends but I'll wait til the maduros show up on the jam for 40 bucks or just skip it.


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> 5 MoW Puro Authentico Natural & 5 MoW Puro Authentico Maduros for $50 shipped.
> 
> I see this selling out quickly.


At the top it says $4.99 a piece but the price says $75....


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That is weird. When I click the link, it still shows $50. On the left-hand side of the page, there is a live chat button. If you talk to them (usually Andy D) he can get the glitch fixed or square you away on them for the advertised price.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> []Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Maduro - Our Deal - Your Steal - Cigar Vice[/url]
> 
> Padron 1926 #9 Maduros
> 
> Can only buy up to 2... But $10 each, $5 shipping. $25 shipped for 2 is a great price.


Is this deal dead or did you guys make em go broke or something? I can't get the page to load.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



familystone said:


> Is this deal dead or did you guys make em go broke or something? I can't get the page to load.


It sold out within 30 min of David posting about it.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ahh, sounds about right. That is more than 60% off my local store's prices. I wish I would've found this board sooner.

Thanks anyway. It is still odd that the entire site won't load though.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

At this point, CigarVice.com is smelling pretty fishy.
Has anyone actually received an order from them?


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Haier 16 bottle TEC wine cooler from Meijer posted a while ago at $69.

*The price is now down to $49* :thumb:

Haier 16-Bottle Wine Cellar with Bamboo Cabinet | Meijer.com

Just ordered one site to store.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That is a great deal. To bad they want thirty-five bucks to ship to me.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuzzy said:


> That is a great deal. To bad they want thirty-five bucks to ship to me.


I'm right there with you, Bruce. I was ready to pull the trigger till it totaled up to $84 with tax and shipping...


----------



## skfr518

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just a big thank you to all you BOTLs out there for posting these, I haven't had much time to do research for deals lately so I appreciate all the posts!


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International for all the CAO Brazilia fans 5/22.50 plus free shipping


----------



## Slowreaction

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deal for the guys that dont mind a little scratch or dent. I almost bought two.

Newair AW-280E
NewAir AW-280E-BL 28 Bottle Wine Cooler with Digital Display


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe's Jambalaya is up now. DPG CC 10 for $40 currently.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> I'm right there with you, Bruce. I was ready to pull the trigger till it totaled up to $84 with tax and shipping...


Damn, if either of you guys were on the way from Indiana to Philly I would have picked one up for you and met up on my way back for Easter. I got a second one for my brother's birthday later this month (he'll actually be putting wine in it though, what a shame).


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> Damn, if either of you guys were on the way from Indiana to Philly I would have picked one up for you and met up on my way back for Easter.


Spring Break should always be spent in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuzzy said:


> Spring Break should always be spent in Ft. Lauderdale.


Haha Bruce I wish. I'm on break now and spending it in an apartment in Chicago writing papers.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ratio looks a little off...


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel UCs on freefall, $25 bottom for a 10 pack ($2.50 each).


----------



## Bakoux

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Half Wizard w/ McTwist SamplerNice looking sampler at CI. 10 decent cigars for $20, including nica libre, G2, some gurkhas, and others


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Boxes of Fuente 8-5-8 maduros on the Monster again today for $90


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Boxes of Fuentes 8-5-8 maduro on the Monster again today for $90


Dude! I was just going to post that!!!


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've decided I really like the Est. 1844 and lo and behold, ten of the 6x60 double perfectos at Cigar.com for $24.50 with free shipping. These normally go for $50 for a box of 16 so I had to pull the trigger on 2 ten packs.
Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Engineer99 said:


> I've decided I really like the Est. 1844 and lo and behold, ten of the 6x60 double perfectos at Cigar.com for $24.50 with free shipping. These normally go for $50 for a box of 16 so I had to pull the trigger on 2 ten packs.
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


They can be had for even less on CBid if you have some patience...


----------



## KaChong

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva cigars on sale at cigarplace.biz

Promo codes 20-25% off:

-oliva
-v (for series V)
-master (for master blend)

Padron, 10% off on 5 packs like the 1928 and 1964's

-padron


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$10 off any purchase over $50 at famous-smoke.com

Promo code - SEARCHFSS


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jjjoseph said:


> $10 off any purchase over $50 at famous-smoke.com
> 
> Promo code - SEARCHFSS


This code DOES work with monster orders... Box of 858 maduros is now down to $80 bucks!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> This code DOES work with monster orders... Box of 858 maduros is now down to $80 bucks!


That's an awesome deal! You gonna get a box, David?  :lol:


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> This code DOES work with monster orders... Box of 858 maduros is now down to $80 bucks!


Oh that's great thanks for adding that on! I was going to get a five pack of each of the 858s from famous to try out since I've never smoked them. Unfortunately famous is out of the five packs for maduros. Maybe I should just get the box instead considering that $80 deal would put them at $3 a stick.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jjjoseph said:


> Oh that's great thanks for adding that on! I was going to get a five pack of each of the 858s from famous to try out since I've never smoked them. Unfortunately famous is out of the five packs for maduros. Maybe I should just get the box instead considering that $80 deal would put them at $3 a stick.


If you have the cash, DO IT! They are definitely box worthy. Especially at that price!


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I did it! couldnt resist....


----------



## android

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

very tempting...


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For some reason I just came across this handy little thread. Will definitely start paying more attention to it  And thank you all for posting, I looked through a few pages and saw some great deals.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That 10 off 50 is really nice. I got a 10 off 100 offer from them.

Right now I'm pondering using the 10 off 50 at famous on these,Berger & Argenti Clasico Corona Gorda, which would make them $56 shipped.

I've had the quad maduros, entubar, and the mooch but not the Classico's. Could this be the only line of B&E I don't like? I'm doubting it.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> That 10 off 50 is really nice. I got a 10 off 100 offer from them.
> 
> Right now I'm pondering using the 10 off 50 at famous on these,Berger & Argenti Clasico Corona Gorda, which would make them $56 shipped.
> 
> I've had the quad maduros, entubar, and the mooch but not the Classico's. Could this be the only line of B&E I don't like? I'm doubting it.


That's intriguing...

Here is a puff review


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> That's intriguing...
> 
> Here is a puff review


That review is pretty much how I feel about the Mooch's and I'm not a Connie fan.

Just fantastic Sunday morning coffee on the porch smokes.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free shipping for MMAO orders on CI. Ends today (3/19/12), I caught it a little late.

Make Me an Offer


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Nicaraguan 90+ Rated 2nds for as low as $19.50 per mazo of 15. I've never tried these before and I'd be interested if any of you have.

Cigars International


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

So are those Padron's?

I'd Like to know cause Padron was highly recommended but I'm not paying that kinda money on a regular cigar just yet, but with these I'll happily try em out (if they're Padron).


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I forgot where I saw them at but, the other day there was something similar to that being sold. The description said they were from Padron. These seem to be unknown though.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bueller?

I have been looking around the net and can't even find anything about Padron seconds so am I to understand they don't release them as seconds like Alec Bradley, etc? So they wouldn't label them as Padron 2nds?

Also, if these are Padrons what would be a good size to get? (I like spicier)


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LP feral flying pigs at Neptune Cigars. 2 per customer per order. Go get 'em, guys and gals! :tu


----------



## PaulE

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> LP feral flying pigs at Neptune Cigars. 2 per customer per order. Go get 'em, guys and gals! :tu


Thanks brother.


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks so much !!!!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> LP feral flying pigs at Neptune Cigars. 2 per customer per order. Go get 'em, guys and gals! :tu


You sir, are my hero


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown Belicosos on the Moster Mashup right now 5 for $30. (Edit -- sold out) lol!

Also have Don Carlos Robustos 5 for $36. Get em!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Save up to 76% off MSRP!
As low as $2.25 apiece!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Includes 10 cigars:

AB SCR Gran Robusto - 5.5 x 60
AB SCR Robusto - 5 x 50
AB SCR Torpedo - 6.125 x 52

MSRP: $62.50 - $82.50

Humpday Price: $22.50 - $27.50


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Camaco Diploma maduro 11/18 21/box $99.99

Camacho Diploma Maduro 11/18 Box Premium Cigars :: Buy cheap online @ BnB Tobacco


----------



## KaChong

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> LP feral flying pigs at Neptune Cigars. 2 per customer per order. Go get 'em, guys and gals! :tu


Thanks for posting that! I managed to snag a pair before they sold out. I got some No. 9's too. It's nice that a friend of mine can forward them to me in Canada.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another one I don't know about but just wanted to share.
Padilla Series '68 Robusto boxes of 20 for $39.99
Cigars International


----------



## gosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For Gurkha lovers http://www.cigar.com/cgsad43

Gurkha's All-In Smash Pack includes:
Black Dragon Fury (4.0"x60)
Ancient Warrior Special Ed. Presidente (8.5"x52)
Widow Maker Churchill (7.0"x52)
Crest Torpedo (6.5"x52)
Status Torpedo (6.5"x52)
Special Ops Toro (6.0"x52)
Legend Vintage 2001 XO (6.0"x60)
Viper Toro (6.0"x50)
Beauty (6.5"x56)
Grand Age (7.5"x54)
Centurian (6.0"x60)
Titan (6.25"x56)
Beast The Beast (6.5"x60)
Doble Maduro Churchill (7.0"x52)
Master Select Maduro XO (6.0"x60)
Triple Ligero Toro (6.25"x50)

$29.99


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got an email about Oliva Series G:
Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso - 10 Cigars (#1229479) - CigarBid.com


----------



## tjblades

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone done business with BnB Tobacco?
Have not myself. I would like a little feedback before I pull the trigger. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tjblades said:


> Anyone done business with BnB Tobacco?
> Have not myself. I would like a little feedback before I pull the trigger.
> Thanks in advance.


I have. Didn't have any problems and they shipped fast.


----------



## tjblades

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thank you, Sir. 
I appreciate it!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tjblades said:


> Thank you, Sir.
> I appreciate it!


no problem! :thumb:


----------



## yellowv

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have dealt with B&B as well. They are good to go. Would not hesitate to order from them again. I got a heck of a deal on some Undercrowns from them.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



yellowv said:


> I have dealt with B&B as well. They are good to go. Would not hesitate to order from them again. I got a heck of a deal on some Undercrowns from them.


Me too!!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Me too!!


+3. No issues. Bit on the undercrown deal as well.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Undercrown deal is how they got me too. lol


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> The Undercrown deal is how they got me too. lol


Yup me too


----------



## ejgarnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

on the monster...

Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore 5 Pack $13.98 w/ FREE UPS Ground Shipping

great deal imho. if youve never tried these, give them a shot for this price


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Iron Horse Robust - $40 shipped for a box until noon and again tonight at 11.

I've seen people loving them and hating them. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

AJ Fernadez Corona Collection back in stock.  $30 shipped for 2 x 6er of his lines in the 5x42 corona size.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars . com has a box of Padilla Miami Robustos for $75 shipped. Not too bad. Im sure it is the "new" blend, but great price.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has Diesel Unholy Cocktails on sale $30 for a 10 pack. While this isn't the best deal, it is decent.
Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5er of Tat Black Lanceros on Monster for $32 shipped. I've never seen them so cheap.

Scratch that. Already sold out...


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 pk of DPG Cuban Classic Robustos for 34.99 on CI. Not bad if you can use a free shipping code.

Cigars International


----------



## RealSRS

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> 10 pk of DPG Cuban Classic Robustos for 34.99 on CI. Not bad if you can use a free shipping code.
> 
> Cigars International


Great cigar for under $4


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Man O' War Puro Authentico Maduros for 39.99 on dailycigardeal.com

Probably the best price you'll find on them.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International has Partagas Cifuentes boxes on sale this week and you can also add a double flame torch for %5 more.

Today's March Madness deal from Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal has five of each EP Carrillo (6.25"x52) and Liga Privada Undercrown (6.0"x52) for $45.
they also have 5 Obsidian gordos for $17.50


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI, BnB has Padron 1964 Anniversary Series on sale 5ers and boxes. Just an example, Box of Corona Maduros (25) $225 shipped, 5ers for $51. Looks like shipping is included on the boxes, but not sure. Maybe 5ers too. They have other sizes on sale as well. Enjoy.


----------



## glindsayg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Newbie with a question. Bonita's normal price is below this special. Is Bonita not a good choice for Padrons? Not trying to be sarcastic, just wanting to know. Thanks


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

GH '02 robustos for 34.99 on CI in their weekend spotlight. I lost my link to the cbid database, or I would have compared to see if it was even worth it to post this deal. But I think I seeing them close to this price on cbid. Anyway:
Cigars International


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



WV_cigar_guy said:


> GH '02 robustos for 34.99 on CI in their weekend spotlight. I lost my link to the cbid database, or I would have compared to see if it was even worth it to post this deal. But I think I seeing them close to this price on cbid. Anyway:
> Cigars International


They also have the Azteca Fuertes. The 3 SLS is $5 more. All pretty good deals if you ask me. Cbid has been lower for these, but not much. I think the GH'02s were going for about $32


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 oliva serie V for 37.00
http://slipperyrockcigars.com/special-of-the-day/special-of-the-day.html


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> 10 oliva serie V for 37.00
> http://slipperyrockcigars.com/special-of-the-day/special-of-the-day.html


Great deal. Just bought 2 10 packs. Lol


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks!I got 2 Olivias too


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

i bought one 10 pack


----------



## KaChong

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That's an awesome deal. Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How much is shipping? i stopped after I saw how much info I had to give before seeing what the actual cost would be after their >$2 tax.


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I didn't get charged shipping


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> I didn't get charged shipping


No shipping or tax for me


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I guess I should have gone all the way through and it would have taken it off at the end. I felt like it was gonna nickel and dime me to a price comparative to regular CI pricing.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slippery Rocks Daily Deals has free shipping, and I never paid tax either.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal

Nica Libre Imperial at $2/per :humble:
Expires at midnight.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



familystone said:


> I guess I should have gone all the way through and it would have taken it off at the end. I felt like it was gonna nickel and dime me to a price comparative to regular CI pricing.


Without the tax and shipping it was like $21 less than CI. My shipment is on its way already!!!


----------



## capitan44

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awesome deals, keep 'em coming! Puff on!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Normally I only post deals on smokes I like. This is the exception. Normally over-hyped (imho) and overpriced, the Sosa is now just over-hyped  :

Cigars International

These are mild with something missing imho--not in the same class as a Cabaiguan (for example).


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think this is a great price on some Tempus'. You can even use the free shipping code.

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum (box-press) - Cigars International


----------



## OlivaSerie_B

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of LP Undercrown Gran Toro on the mashup for $124 w/free shipping... decent deal


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got an e-mail today for a free 5-cigar Padron Sampler (No. 88 ) with any orders over $125 from Famous. I can't use it (not sure if they change by person or what) at this time because I don't have $125 to spend on smokes.

Anyway, code is: PAD402A

Enjoy


----------



## hasanalo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hello everyone oWould someone tell me if do you know a e-store that ship to Toronto, Ontario Canada Thanks Happy Eastern!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



hasanalo said:


> Hello everyone oWould someone tell me if do you know a e-store that ship to Toronto, Ontario Canada Thanks Happy Eastern!


Check out this thread.


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



hasanalo said:


> Hello everyone oWould someone tell me if do you know a e-store that ship to Toronto, Ontario Canada Thanks Happy Eastern!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/283464-companies-deliver-canada-ii.html This thread should help you


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like some decent My Father deals to be found here:

Buy My Father Cigars by Pepin Garcia at discount prices from Phatash.com

Good selection--but these may go quickly.


----------



## android

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

there's some pretty damn good deals on the Monster Mash-up today:

Cigar Monster MEGA Mashup!

5 packs:
Perdomo Habano Conn & Maddy $15-16
601 Blue $18
Tat Havana VI Noble $18
JdN Dark Corojo $19
Tat La Riqueza No. 4 $20
Oliva serie G $18
Olive serie O maddy $25

wish i had some damn money to blow!!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Corona Cigar

Weekly Special

5 Liga Privada vs 5 LGC Serie R

Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co

$34.95


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Corona Cigar
> 
> Weekly Special
> 
> 5 Liga Privada vs 5 LGC Serie R
> 
> Weekly Cigar Special - Corona Cigar Co
> 
> $34.95


They are Undercrown, not Liga Privada. Even so, that is a really good price for the two 5ers.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ten08 said:


> They are Undercrown, not Liga Privada. Even so, that is a really good price for the two 5ers.


Yup I knew that I copied their ad, maybe you should let Corona Cigar company know. And yes I agree, that is a good price.


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Yup I knew that I copied their ad, maybe you should let Corona Cigar company know. And yes I agree, that is a good price.


I understand -- just adding info for clarity. I think most retailers market the Undercrown this way, and I'm sure placing it on their sites under the LP brand has helped sales. The positive reviews and the story of it's origin were good enough to get me interested. I just think it's slightly deceptive on their part because they know it's a separate Drew Estate brand, and should present it that way. If they don't listen to DE, they probably won't listen to me.


----------



## hasanalo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thank you for you replies, I'm preparing my order! Happy Eastern! Enjoy everyday, like if it is your last Day! Cheers!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

PDR Fans:
Cigars International
Lasts another 35 hours, cigars under $2/per


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI, Billboard Tobacco has a box (25) of Anejo #46 for $195 plus shipping = total $207 ($8.30 each) Not too shabby. There are some Opus tins as well.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> FYI, Billboard Tobacco has a box (25) of Anejo #46 for $195 plus shipping = total $207 ($8.30 each) Not too shabby. There are some Opus tins as well.


Has anybody used this vendor recently?
I did some searching, but all I could find was info from several years ago.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> Has anybody used this vendor recently?
> I did some searching, but all I could find was info from several years ago.


I have used them once before without any problems, but it was just the one time. I ordered a box of the anejos today. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> I have used them once before without any problems, but it was just the one time. I ordered a box of the anejos today. I'll let you know how it goes.


I hope it works out well. Please do let us know how it goes.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

On the Monster(CigarMonster)

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro

5/$24.98


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts hasn't had a lot of great deals lately, but today they have one:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201915

Camacho Coyolar perfectos at a little over two bucks a piece.


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Too bad they don't have any 5 packs of those. Would like to try some but $60 for a box is cheap


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> On the Monster(CigarMonster)
> 
> Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
> 
> 5/$24.98


And today I learned that the Monster will pull things out of your cart. I had them in my cart, went to pay, came back from the paybuddy login to find a prior NYP item in my cart. Scratched my head about submitting the order with the NYP item included, proceeded with the order, and got a big red alert on the order page that the item was taken from my cart.

I intend to try the Undercrowns but I swear, they must split up like 3 boxes every time they put these up there. I think I'm just going to buy a single at the B&M and stop chasing the 5 pack. Hell, I don't even know if I would like them anyways and I'm trying to get out of the habit of buying 5'ers of things I have never had.

/end rant.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cain F Lancero Tubos Box of 10 is on the monster for NYP (Scooped mine for 32+ shipping) How does one get free shipping when it says your order qualifies for free UPS shipping? PM me if you wish to respond to that, otherwise happy hunting.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$32? DAMN!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Crafters Maduro Bundle (20) - $19 + $6 S/H

These will be better than $1.25 smokes.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

@wahoofever I feel your pain. It just pulled a fiver of Le Bijou Churchills outta my cart while trying to log in. Famous should nix the having to be a member bit to make an order let me sign in as a guest damnit! Oh well saves me $70 and I wasn't sure I would like it anyway after reading TrippMC4's review.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Family--The Bijou churchills are great smokes imho--and they last forever--2+ hours for sure. It looks like the monster is starting to offer them regularly now so it won't hurt that much to go for a five pack. Of course you know about the coupons on the Famous page, right? $10 bucks off for $75, $15 bucks off for $125. Suddenly the Bijous are looking reasonably priced.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Of course you know about the coupons on the Famous page, right? $10 bucks off for $75, $15 bucks off for $125. Suddenly the Bijous are looking reasonably priced.


No, is the page on famous' website or in here somewhere?


----------



## abhoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My Father #4 Lanceros on the monster for ~33 includes shipping


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



familystone said:


> No, is the page on famous' website or in here somewhere?


Correct--they are here:

Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.***************.com/?utm...tm_campaign=New Global Marketing&utm_content=

Until 7pm check out free shipping at best cigar prices .com


----------



## mortopher

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Undercrown Gordito 5 Packs on Name Your Price, they accept $27 offer.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

box of Undercrown Robustos (25) for $140 shipped on the Monster Mashup.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> I hope it works out well. Please do let us know how it goes.





sdlaird said:


> I have used them once before without any problems, but it was just the one time. I ordered a box of the anejos today. I'll let you know how it goes.


Well, looks like it went just fine. They arrived today, less than a week.




























and.......










Web-site still has them listed. Billboard tobacco . com


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Emerson's Cigars

Kristoff Cigars

This week's Silver Tray Special is for a 8 Cigar Kristoff Sampler for $49.95 plus FREE SHIPPING!

Sampler Contains:
Kristoff Criollo
Kristoff Maduro
Kristoff Sumatra
Kristoff Ligero Criollo
Kristoff Ligero Maduro
Kristoff Corojo Limatada
Kristoff GC Signature
Kristoff Brittania Reserve

Retail Price: $67.00
STS Price: $49.95!
**The Silver Tray Special cannot be used with any other discounts or specials. Available only while supplies last.

Silver Tray Special - Deal of the Week

I like this deal, I always wanted to try each cigar without being commited to a 5/pack of 1 of their cigars and I'm unsure if I like it or not.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Well, looks like it went just fine. They arrived today, less than a week.


Thanks for reporting back.
They look beautiful; congrats!


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aroma said:


> I hope it works out well. Please do let us know how it goes.





sdlaird said:


> I have used them once before without any problems, but it was just the one time. I ordered a box of the anejos today. I'll let you know how it goes.





aroma said:


> Thanks for reporting back.
> They look beautiful; congrats!


Thanks! Like I said, they are still listed at that price on the web site.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mikes Cigars

*Siglo Limited Reserve VI* 6 x 50
*Frank Llaneza 1961 Toro* 6 x 50
*Gurkha Colorado Toro* 6 x 50
*Juan Lopez Toro* 6 x 50
*Troya Toro* 6 x 50

5 Cigars $15.95 free shipping

Mike's Cigars Presents Free Matches & Shipping Toro Cigar Sampler


----------



## Win

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just wanted to give a big Thank You to Slippery Rock Cigars. I ordered the Oliva Special but got the wrong cigars. They immediately corrected the order and thanks to their generosity some troops in Afghanistan will have some tasty smokes! Thanks, Joe.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sdlaird said:


> Well, looks like it went just fine. They arrived today, less than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Web-site still has them listed. Billboard tobacco . com


Dang Scott! Them's _beautiful_!!!


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Win said:


> Just wanted to give a big Thank You to Slippery Rock Cigars. I ordered the Oliva Special but got the wrong cigars. They immediately corrected the order and thanks to their generosity some troops in Afghanistan will have some tasty smokes! Thanks, Joe.


Yeah joe is a great guy for sure


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang Scott! Them's _beautiful_!!!


Ty, tyvm. :yo: Got a good deal on em too. :lock1:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

coupon code "neptune13" for 13% off order on neptunecigars


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has a house petite corona that is a good winter smoke for those who like CT wrappers--two boxes for the price of one--a total steal.

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201274


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com finally has their footballs up if you are interested.

I'd like to see someone man up and smoke one of these.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has the Leon Jimenes 300 series Robusto for 70 shipped. Nice deal. I'd be up for splitting a box if anyone wants to go in on it!

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201915


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Cigar.com finally has their footballs up if you are interested.
> 
> I'd like to see someone man up and smoke one of these.


Those things are unholy lookin'. But some nice cigars do come with it.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



REDROMMY said:


> Those things are unholy lookin'. But some nice cigars do come with it.


Yes they are. Sadly, they are the only two I really really want from the sampler. Just too crazy of a size not to have one sitting in the humidor.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you call them you can get the two football cigars for $29.99.



ekengland07 said:


> Yes they are. Sadly, they are the only two I really really want from the sampler. Just too crazy of a size not to have one sitting in the humidor.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the Ave Maria fans, the weekend spotlight deal at CI is buy a box and get a fiver of Cohiba Churchills, Lotus Ave Maria single torch, and ground shipping for free.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

PDR Sungrown torpedo bundles of 20 for $40 on CI's Jam. I love this smoke and am already stocked up for a while or else....For two bucks per, it's a steal.

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Footballs on the CCom daily deal. If you wanted to pick up some footballs without all the other stuff in the sampler, now is your chance. 2 for $20
Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Should I post what the grand prize will be?
Or just let it be a surprise?
Or give a little tease?


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Oldmso54 said:


> Should I post what the grand prize will be?
> Or just let it be a surprise?
> Or give a little tease?


I think you should Shawn, but in your contest thread, not in the promos thread.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Still not a promo but Neptune Cigars has FFPs in stock again. Limit 2 per customer. Go get 'em everyone


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> Still not a promo but Neptune Cigars has FFPs in stock again. Limit 2 per customer. Go get 'em everyone


To piggy back onto this post, best cigar prices has 2 boxes left of these (as of 6PM EST). I confirmed with a phone order (had 3 left, I ordered 1). Also they have all Liga Pirvada rare finds in stock.

http://www.best cigarprices.com


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts is at it again, but these are moving so fast they may be gone by the time you read this:

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

I have never seen prices like this on the Miami.


----------



## RealSRS

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I need help! I need a desktop 50-100 count. Want the coolest most unique desktop for less than $150. I know we have some good deal hunters here so help a brother out! ​


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RealSRS said:


> I need help! I need a desktop 50-100 count. Want the coolest most unique desktop for less than $150. I know we have some good deal hunters here so help a brother out! ​


This is not really the right place to post this, it could get the thread WAY off track in a hurry. Why don't you start a new thread in the Cigar Accessories forum? I'm sure you'd get plenty of input there.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pretty good sampler for the price plus an added bonus of supporting CRA.

$39.95 shipped

1 of each:


Holt's Website said:


> Ashton VSG Pegasus - 5 x 54
> LADC Mi Amor Belicoso - 5.5 x 54
> AF Hemingway Maduro Short Story - 4 x 49
> Padron 1964 Anniv. Robusto Limitado* - 5 x 54
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Pess - 6.125 x 52
> Tatuaje Avion 12* - 5.625 x 52


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Pretty good sampler for the price plus an added bonus of supporting CRA.
> 
> $39.95 shipped
> 
> 1 of each:


just got that email and put an order in, great price on it


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Pretty good sampler for the price plus an added bonus of supporting CRA.
> 
> Originally Posted by Holt's Website
> 
> Ashton VSG Pegasus - 5 x 54
> LADC Mi Amor Belicoso - 5.5 x 54
> AF Hemingway Maduro Short Story - 4 x 49
> Padron 1964 Anniv. Robusto Limitado* - 5 x 54
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Pess - 6.125 x 52
> Tatuaje Avion 12* - 5.625 x 52
> 
> 1 of each:


Ashton VSG Pegasus - 5 x 54 - $10.00
LADC Mi Amor Belicoso - 5.5 x 54 - $7.00
AF Hemingway Maduro Short Story - 4 x 49 - $5.20
Padron 1964 Anniv. Robusto Limitado* - 5 x 54 - Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Natural Robusto Cigar - $13.00
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Press - 6.125 x 52 x $10.25
Tatuaje Avion 12* - 5.625 x 52 - Tatuaje Avion 11's Perfecto Grande - $9.10

Total $54.55

I am new to this but is this really a great deal or is it normal price drop for a sampler?


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$4.50 off plus free shipping adds up to a pretty decent discount. When you add in the fact that you're getting one unreleased cigar and one HTF it makes it even better.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> $4.50 off plus free shipping adds up to a pretty decent discount. When you add in the fact that you're getting one unreleased cigar and one HTF it makes it even better.


Thank you, I decided to go ahead n order it.


----------



## vert1276

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just ordered the Holt "super sampler" for $150....I thought it was a really good deal...if you bought as singles it would be like $220+

3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
3 Ashton ESG 22-Year Salute
3 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
3 My Father Limited Edition 2011 Toro
3 Padron 1926 Series #1


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

When ordering from Holts it is always a good idea to take a look at their "six packs". There are usually some solid deals there. Check out the Tempus Centuria, for example.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

and more Holts--Camacho Coyolar this time:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=194125&trail=201981


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great price on Olive Master Blends 3 Double Robusto
Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's got their glass top humi combo again. The sticks are decent enough, and the humi alone is well worth the $30 price tag (I own one, it's GREAT!)

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler #2 - Cigars International


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has the J. Fuego Origin Robusto on the daily deal 10 for $35. That a really good price on a really good smoke.

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> CI's got their glass top humi combo again. The sticks are decent enough, and the humi alone is well worth the $30 price tag (I own one, it's GREAT!)
> 
> Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler #2 - Cigars International


This is a indeed a steal with the humidor retailing at $39 your getting 10 bux off and 10 free cigars. I had to jump on this one for the simple fact that I don't have a small humi to showcase my best in. You know, after I put it in the cart and went shopping and adding to the cart, the price of the sampler changed to the normal price on me, 135 I think it was. I quickly corrected that, but yeah a deal indeed.


----------



## slimjim32

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke has half off retail of all samplers by strength


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

JRCigars.com Weekly Specials

casa de ortez bundles good mild smoke with flavor, not buring paper.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Speaking of bundles, this is an another great deal at Holts:

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

superiorcigars has Feral Flying Pigs, better hurry.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



justbrew77 said:


> superiorcigars has Feral Flying Pigs, better hurry.


Cheers Mate


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Justin! BTW Smoke Inn just had a shipment come in also.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Finally sold my old Newport humidor, so I used the $30 to buy a few cedar trays for the cooler the LOB sent. Dave at CheapHumidors.com (at least I think it's the same guy) has a new site, cigarbargains.com, and he has the cedar trays for $6.04 each. $8 shipping regardless of how many you order, as far as I can tell. Ended up about half the cost of buying them via his regular website.

https://www.cigarbargains.com/share/GQGQEMEV


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any idea of the dimensions of those trays, Derek? I couldn't find them anywhere on the page.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Josh,
12 1/2" L x 2 1/4" H x 7 1/2" W
source: Cheap Humidors Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider

That site is run by Cheap Humidors so it'll be the same tray.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



hachigo said:


> Josh,
> 12 1/2" L x 2 1/4" H x 7 1/2" W
> source: Cheap Humidors Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider
> 
> That site is run by Cheap Humidors so it'll be the same tray.


Thanks, Brent.


----------



## bigd618

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks! Just submitted a bid for 10


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a deal but I saw Neptune Cigars has Sharks and other Anejo's. Have fun all!


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



axiscized said:


> Not a deal but I saw Neptune Cigars has Sharks and other Anejo's. Have fun all!


Thanks for the heads up, but HOLY CRAP! 29.95 for a single Shark. I have some I'll sell for 20each, haha

Nothing against you axiscized, I think that is way overpriced, jmo.


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I agree.... way overpriced that's why I said NOT A DEAL.I'm not jumping on it just passing it on


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



axiscized said:


> I agree.... way overpriced that's why I said NOT A DEAL.I'm not jumping on it just passing it on


Sounds good. Ok Cool, Just didn't want to offend you by saying that.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pipes and Cigars has a promo. If you buy a box of Undercrowns, you get a free sampler of Drew Estate Test 156. This promotion will run through July. I am SO tempted to do a group split to see if the Test 156 is worth it.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Finally sold my old Newport humidor, so I used the $30 to buy a few cedar trays for the cooler the LOB sent. Dave at CheapHumidors.com (at least I think it's the same guy) has a new site, cigarbargains.com, and he has the cedar trays for $6.04 each. $8 shipping regardless of how many you order, as far as I can tell. Ended up about half the cost of buying them via his regular website.
> 
> https://www.cigarbargains.com/share/GQGQEMEV


I am having issues when checking out. I'm trying to buy 3 and it is multiplying fine onsite but when I got to pay it is only showing the price for one. Is this normal? I have tried emailing to no avail.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Coronas on Joe Cigar today. 10 for $29.50.

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just found out about these I know a few people (JP & Bob) may be interested in this 
6 La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Cigars $29.95
Saturday Sampler


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Pipes and Cigars has a promo. If you buy a box of Undercrowns, you get a free sampler of Drew Estate Test 156. This promotion will run through July. I am SO tempted to do a group split to see if the Test 156 is worth it.


I'm a total sucker for DE unreleased stuff. Probably because I'm a sucker for DE stuff.

If you do it, make sure to do a review! I'll have to experience the Test 156 vicariously!



familystone said:


> I am having issues when checking out. I'm trying to buy 3 and it is multiplying fine onsite but when I got to pay it is only showing the price for one. Is this normal? I have tried emailing to no avail.


No idea if that's normal or not, but the deal was only slated to last 36 hours from when I posted it, so I don't know if it will still allow you to purchase that deal...


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's weekend spotlight has Padilla La terraza boxes for as low as $29.95 for 20 habano robustos. Free shipping too. These have gotten pretty good writeups, so for a buck and a half per stick on the low end, I'm in...

Padilla La Terraza


----------



## Earley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 cigars and humidor for $29.99 at CI.

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler #2 - Cigars International


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just capitalized on the Humi Sampler #2 deal... thanks for posting guys!

Joe


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not often do you see better deals on Cigar than CI or CBid but this is one of them

New Padilla Intro Offer - Maduro Now $1.50 Each - Cigar.com


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> Not often do you see better deals on Cigar than CI or CBid but this is one of them
> 
> New Padilla Intro Offer - Maduro Now $1.50 Each - Cigar.com


Worth a shot at that price, can hand them out on poker nights. They are showing up @ $140 in cart.. any ideas?


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

:hmm: no idea, it was working for me yesterday.... :hmm:

Edit:I went back through my email link and now it's coming up at 29.95... so weird


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Try this link for the Padillas http://www.cigar.com/cgws10c
CCom and CI sometimes use redirects so you can't get to that page unless you get the email.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars at your price has singles, 5ers, and boxes of feral flying pigs as of about an hour and a half ago. Go get'em, guys and gals!


----------



## Halen16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awesome thx


----------



## Halen16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deal too


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This promo falls into the "No good deed goes unpunished" category.

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=202026&trail=201981

More about Zulu Zulu:

Apparently George Rico wanted to make a cigar and donate some proceeds to help abused African children (forced to fight in the military at a young age).

Great idea, right?

Well, not if you put a picture of a kid carrying a gun on your cigars and your boxes. B & Ms are afraid to display it or advertise it in this age of political correctness, and voila, promo time.

At these prices no money is going to charity--so if you want to give to George's cause you will have to make a separate donation.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> Cigars at your price has singles, 5ers, and boxes of feral flying pigs as of about an hour and a half ago. Go get'em, guys and gals!


the only reason it sux to live in NY is right now! the wont ship to me


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LGC Serie R are on the mashup - 5 pack for $22. First time I've seen it on the devil site and for a nice price too.

Best coupon code to use is $10 a purchas of $50 or more - SAV10521

Plus free shipping...really can't go wrong when you combine everything.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> the only reason it sux to live in NY is right now! the wont ship to me


Yep, luckily I have a cousin that lives in NJ but works in Brooklyn. Got lucky with that


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Im not seeing the LGC's.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

9th row down, 3rd one (middle) over


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



m00chness said:


> 9th row down, 3rd one (middle) over


link?


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

PM sent


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> link?



Cigar Monster MEGA Mashup!


----------



## m00chness

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Cigar Monster MEGA Mashup!


DOH! I thought links didn't work> At least when I tried it a while back it didn't so I just stopped attempting. Thanks for the pickup.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a one day right now.... This is a decent cigar.

Copied this...

Cuba Libre ONE 'The Brute,' mazos of 20 only $39.99
no-brainer upgrade offer - save up to 72% (MSRP: $130 - $169)
Expires Tuesday night May 29 at 11:59pm ET


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is a good price on a solid stick (Diesel Unlimited):

Cigars International


----------



## jphank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Groupon Deal:

*What You Get* 

For $29, you get a 12-cigar sampler from Famous Smoke Shop (a $75 value).
For $49, you get a premium 10-cigar sampler from Famous Smoke Shop (up to a $101.65 value).
Click here for a list of cigars included in each sampler.
Shipping is an additional $5 per cigar sampler.


----------



## BigSarge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deal on Alec Bradley SCR! Got several 90+ ratings. 
Alec Bradley SCR Gran Robusto | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

already posted these elsewhere but what the heck.

Free shipping at Best Cigar Prices until 7pm Sunday, June 3rd

http://www.***************.com/?utm...tm_campaign=New Global Marketing&utm_content=

Cigar Place free shipping till 11:59 pm on the 2nd of May

Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars

Holts free shipping 3pm Thursday June 7th

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Vegas Cubanas has been on closeout at Atlantic for a while (these are in alpha order so Vegas Cubanas are at the end of the list):
Closeouts

Today they are on Joe Cigar Daily Deal as well.

These are one of my favorite morning smokes--I had some that I got from Joe about four years ago and they had brown cellos by the time I had worked my way through them. I believe Pepin no longer makes these so they should be well aged now.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just found this and seems way too cheap to be legit- anyone ever buy from this site? Undercrown Corona Doble for $138/box!!!???
Drew Estate Liga Undercrown - Corona Double - Box of 25 Cigars


----------



## slimjim32

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a promo, but info none the less....cigarplace has Anejo 77 in stock. They also have the Anejo 46's.


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a deal, but New Havana Cigars has Room 101 OSOK in stock.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> Just found this and seems way too cheap to be legit- anyone ever buy from this site? Undercrown Corona Doble for $138/box!!!???
> Drew Estate Liga Undercrown - Corona Double - Box of 25 Cigars


Was going to try it out but they wanted $20 in shipping from me. I've ordered hygrometers from them with no problem, but never tried any sticks.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well, the Opus are hitting stores:

Opus X Lost City cigars at Tampa Humidor

Lost citys. Pricey, but HTF too. If you want em, better get em!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Holts Highnoon Special
Includes 10 cigars:

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Toro
- 6.125 x 50

MSRP: $85.00

1-Day Price: $24.95 shipped!


----------



## SystemError

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holy shit, killer deal on 5 vegas at cigar international.

Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Crafters has a great sampler of some of their offerings for Father's Day. You get 5 cigars for $16 shipped. It includes a CC Medina 1959 which alone is a $10 cigar at the box price and HIGHLY reviewed. It also includes 2 other 4 out of 5 reviewed cigars as well.

I am placing an order. You can too.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

20% off purchases of $150+ At Famous (including cigarmonster.com) with code *SAV20P0528*. I just picked up the following off of Cigarmonster.com

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto 5pk x 7 for $111.89. I can now impress my buddies and hand out the _cigar of the year_ at only $3.20 a stick


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There are some GREAT cigars on FREE FALL at the devil site... Alec Bradley Black Markets, Man'O'War Side Projects, Diesel Shorties, Ave Maria Lionhearts, Padron 64', Oliva Serie V Torpedos.

Some great deals today!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Fox has AF Short Story Maduro for $112 box

and 3JCIGAR.com has Tatuaje Little Monsters sampler and shirt for $75


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

geez... ss maddies at $112? I HATE BUDGETING!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> geez... ss maddies at $112? I HATE BUDGETING!


If it makes you feel better, it's the naturals, not the maduros...pretty sure any way


----------



## slimjim32

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best Cigar Prices has Fuente Work of Art Maduro for 170.95


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just bought a Blazer venture dual torch for 12.99 plus shipping. Probably not the best deal out there, but decent enough. I've always heard good things about the Blazer brand, so I hope this thing doesn't suck!!

https://www.cigarbargains.com/share/VIMMKDQW


----------



## gosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found this in Cigar Aficionado today, from Venutra Cigar Company

First 2500 people get 2 free sticks to try and rate:

-Goto http://www.venutracigar.com/freecigars, it will re-direct you to their FB page
-Click 'Like'
-Follow the new link to 2guyscigars and claim your free 2 sticks, shipped free, UPS ground. Just got to fill in info.

Bikkity Bam.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Saweet! free cigars coming....

although, the link is 
Free Cigars From the Ventura Cigar Company!


----------



## gosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good catch Eric!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free sticks??!! Done. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CigarGeek

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gosh said:


> Found this in Cigar Aficionado today, from Venutra Cigar Company
> 
> First 2500 people get 2 free sticks to try and rate:
> 
> -Goto http://www.venutracigar.com/freecigars, it will re-direct you to their FB page
> -Click 'Like'
> -Follow the new link to 2guyscigars and claim your free 2 sticks, shipped free, UPS ground. Just got to fill in info.
> 
> Bikkity Bam.


Thanks - worked like a charm.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow, a couple of free sticks with no strings attached? Nice

Thanks for the link!


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thsnkd for the link. Hope they'll ship it me even though UPS is the only method.


----------



## Halen16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

boo yah EDog! thanks


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor has 10% off everything till 6/15
use coupon code JUNE10


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gosh said:


> Found this in Cigar Aficionado today, from Venutra Cigar Company
> 
> First 2500 people get 2 free sticks to try and rate:





E Dogg said:


> Saweet! free cigars coming....
> 
> although, the link is
> Free Cigars From the Ventura Cigar Company!


SWEET! Free sticks! Thanks for posting guys...


----------



## slimjim32

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FFP available at cigars-now. Be forewarned though, I have had issues with shipping from there before


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slipperyrockcigars daily special, 10 Fuente Hemingway Work of Arts on sale for $55 shipped
http://slipperyrockcigars.com/special-of-the-day/special-of-the-day.html


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jheiliger said:


> SWEET! Free sticks! Thanks for posting guys...


I was too late for the free sticks, but as consolation, they give a discount code for 30% off Ventura samplers. No need to jump through hoops on facebook.

Link to samplers: Cigars - Shop all Premium Cigars - 2 Guys Cigars

Code: VCC30


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Still not a promo  but Neptune Cigars has Feral Flying Pigs back in stock. 2 per customer as usual.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



raycarlo said:


> Slipperyrockcigars daily special, 10 Fuente Hemingway Work of Arts on sale for $55 shipped
> http://slipperyrockcigars.com/special-of-the-day/special-of-the-day.html


Thanks


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's weekend spotlight is worth a look:

Cigars International

This is a bit of a crap shoot since they are a My Father "limited edition".

"Do ya feel lucky--well do ya?"


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a promo or deal, but topqualitycigars.com has Liga Privada UF4s


----------



## Mixmaster15

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bought a couple of 5 packs and a OpusX tin - thanks!!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



justbrew77 said:


> Not a promo or deal, but topqualitycigars.com has Liga Privada UF4s


Awesome heads up, Justin! Thank you!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good prices on some good samplers today at CI!! Cigars International


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gosh said:


> Found this in Cigar Aficionado today, from Venutra Cigar Company
> 
> First 2500 people get 2 free sticks to try and rate:
> 
> -Goto http://www.venutracigar.com/freecigars, it will re-direct you to their FB page
> -Click 'Like'
> -Follow the new link to 2guyscigars and claim your free 2 sticks, shipped free, UPS ground. Just got to fill in info.
> 
> Bikkity Bam.


Bikkity Bam is right. I got my 2 sticks today. Great find, thanks!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yep, got mine today as well!


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

get these siembre de oro by puros indios before the sell out FOREVER!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Master Blends III Robusto 5 pack on the Jam for 27.50


----------



## slimjim32

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Between 6am and 10 am your time zone, free shipping at cigarplace. Thursday only


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gosh said:


> Found this in Cigar Aficionado today, from Venutra Cigar Company
> 
> First 2500 people get 2 free sticks to try and rate:
> 
> -Goto http://www.venutracigar.com/freecigars, it will re-direct you to their FB page
> -Click 'Like'
> -Follow the new link to 2guyscigars and claim your free 2 sticks, shipped free, UPS ground. Just got to fill in info.
> 
> Bikkity Bam.


Maybe I'm a little late, but the link doesn't work :dunno:


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

All the free ones have already been given away.



mjohnsoniii said:


> Maybe I'm a little late, but the link doesn't work :dunno:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Has anyone ever tried these. The price is awesome. But are they of any quality?



snagstangl said:


> Cigars International
> 
> get these siembre de oro by puros indios before the sell out FOREVER!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Box of 10 (or 13) of My Father at CI for $59.95 (or $67.45) shipped.

Cigars International


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mcgreggor57 said:


> Bikkity Bam is right. I got my 2 sticks today. Great find, thanks!


Me too, Gregg!!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mjohnsoniii said:


> Has anyone ever tried these. The price is awesome. But are they of any quality?


I smoked a habano palma real this morning to see if they were worth buying more. It was ok. Nothing special, but it was a decent yardgar until the last 3rd.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mjohnsoniii said:


> Has anyone ever tried these. The price is awesome. But are they of any quality?


I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to that question as well. The price is almost good enough to take a chance, but not going to.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing the answer to that question as well. The price is almost good enough to take a chance, but not going to.


See my previous post, posted 4 min before yours... oke: :lol:


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> See my previous post, posted 4 min before yours... oke: :lol:


Thanks


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> I smoked a habano palma real this morning to see if they were worth buying more. It was ok. Nothing special, but it was a decent yardgar until the last 3rd.


thanks Josh. Gonna take a chance on em ($15 won't break the break. if it did, i took up the wrong hobby...lol) and a box of 10 (maybe 13) of Cigars International


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 - Torano Master Torpedo (6 ¼ x 52) $38.00 shipped

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/special-of-the-day/special-of-the-day.html


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mjohnsoniii said:


> thanks Josh. Gonna take a chance on em ($15 won't break the break. if it did, i took up the wrong hobby...lol) and a box of 10 (maybe 13) of Cigars International


Go for the 13. The my father special is an amazing cigar, and at $7 for 3 it's the best deal ever. That's assuming you're planning to spend 60 on the box of coronas already.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> Go for the 13. The my father special is an amazing cigar, and at $7 for 3 it's the best deal ever. That's assuming you're planning to spend 60 on the box of coronas already.


You took the words right out of my mouth. :thumb:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You got it guys. Thats exactly what I ordered. btw....I meant "break the *BANK*", not "break the *BREAK*"...lol


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Im suprised this is just being talked about, I feel like I ordered my 13 last week, no?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just saw it.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Crafters has a nice bundle of maduros on sale for $18.99 + S/H. I bought a bundle back in April when they were the same price. Are they great cigars? No. Do they beat your usual yard gar? Absolutely. I'd put them at a $3-$4 smoke. I bought them for the golf course so if I lose it, it's only a little over a $1, but they are decent enough smokes and enjoyable.

I'd recommend them.

Cuban Crafters Maduro Robusto

EDIT: Forgot to add, mine came celloed if that matters to you.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you haven't tried the Humo Jaguar yet now is the time:

Cigar Monster MEGA Mashup!

Another good deal on the mash this morning is the Murcielagos.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 NUBS on the devil site... about $30 shipped! On right now...

Nub 460 Habano - 10 Cigars (#1288130) - CigarBid.com


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Little Monsters at Famous. Not a deal or anything, but at least you get them shipped free. $75.00


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> Little Monsters at Famous. Not a deal or anything, but at least you get them shipped free. $75.00


Thanks, picked up 2 boxes - use code: SAV15P0611 when spending $150 or more to save an additional %15

saved me a little over $20


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Someone please post a link cause I can't find them


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> Someone please post a link cause I can't find them


They are sold out. Just checked.

Link


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nevermind. Out of stock there, too.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This morning's Joecigar is a great smoke at a great price.

E. P. Carrillo Maduros

Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## abhoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pipe world in Round Rock has Opus Tins ( 52, 50, and 49 $) They also have 3 vitolas of Opus.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



abhoe said:


> Pipe world in Round Rock has Opus Tins ( 52, 50, and 49 $) They also have 3 vitolas of Opus.


So...how does one buy from there? Drive to Texas? You can't get anything online.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> So...how does one buy from there? Drive to Texas? You can't get anything online.


Pick up the phone and dial is my best guess.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



abhoe said:


> Pipe world in Round Rock has Opus Tins ( 52, 50, and 49 $) They also have 3 vitolas of Opus.


I can find the site but when I expand the Dominican Republic cigars link, it shows what they have but can't go any further. Is there somewhere else to go? Do you have the direct link for the Opus?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



usrower321 said:


> So...how does one buy from there? Drive to Texas? You can't get anything online.


Precisely.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mjohnsoniii said:


> Precisely.


I don't think they use their online site to sell any product. You'll need to call and ask if they'll ship to you.

Barry- Pipe World (Round Rock Location)- (512) 388-4300


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



abhoe said:


> I don't think they use their online site to sell any product. You'll need to call and ask if they'll ship to you.
> 
> Barry- Pipe World (Round Rock Location)- (512) 388-4300


Sounds good. Wildo. Thanks, Baine.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 cigar sampler and a lighter for $20

Half Wizard Sampler + Lighter - Cigars International


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts has the little monsters as the first sampler (in stock as of this moment):

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Halofan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Basically getting the cigars for free with the purchase of the lighter.



gahdzila said:


> 10 cigar sampler and a lighter for $20
> 
> Half Wizard Sampler + Lighter - Cigars International


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Holts has the little monsters as the first sampler (in stock as of this moment):
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Thanks!


----------



## 03Jarhead

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Unfortunately only 2500 people were able to take part in the free cigar giveaway, but here is something everyone can enjoy - 30% off either the Estillo Cubano and/or Pura Sangre sample pack. Head over to Cigars - Shop all Premium Cigars - 2 Guys Cigars and
enter discount code "VCC30" at checkout. Hurry while supplies last!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a 'new' cigar called Punch Bareknuckle. No clue about it other than a box of Elites (5.2x45) is $50 shipped w/ the free shipping link.

Link


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Weekly--Preferidos #2

Cigars International

The Maduros are excellent imho.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

AJ's Corona Collection is on Daily Deals. 12 cigars for $30 shipped. Good deal on good smokes.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10pk of 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 for $25. Offer expires Monday, July 2nd at 11:59pm EST, or while supplies last.

Cigars International


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has MUWAT 5x60's for $50. first time i saw this size on there/ trying to hold back from buying some!!! if anyone wants to split em, lemme know


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a deal but cigarsdirect has 20 boxes of European Limited Release Oliva Serie V Maduro Short Robusto, 1500 boxes of 10 total made.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Also on the monster... Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto - 5pk - $20

Joe


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Not a deal but cigarsdirect has 20 boxes of European Limited Release Oliva Serie V Maduro Short Robusto, 1500 boxes of 10 total made.


They DID have them.... RATS!!!!


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

camacho liberty 2010

Camacho 2010 Liberty 5 Pack


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> Monster has MUWAT 5x60's for $50. first time i saw this size on there/ trying to hold back from buying some!!! if anyone wants to split em, lemme know


I just got 2 of the Mazos and added some 60 cent cigarillo to get to $100. Save15 still works for $15 off $100, so I got 20 MUWATs for $85.56 out the door. Pretty good deal I thought.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got my 2 Smokes in from Ventura Cigars, nice.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

King Corona Cigars in Ybor City has FREE Shipping on orders of $50 or more.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holt's has a heck of a deal. 5 CAO America Potomac (5 x 56) + 10-ct. Travel Case + Free Shipping for $26.96 for 24 hours.

Link


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Speaking of Holts, the Little Monsters are back today:

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Look under samplers--the first sampler.


----------



## i2rule

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

3 Handrolled cigars for $1 with Free Shipping From Cigarsinternational.com is BACK!!First-Class Premium Cigar Sampler #10
Insane introductory offer for new customers!

Where can you get 3 of the finest handmade cigars in the world for only ONE DOLLAR? Cigars International....CI is the nation's largest and number one cigar retailer in America - hands down - with over 50 million handmade cigars in stock and aging in our massive 120,000 square foot warehouse humidor. Enjoy 3 of our most popular premium brand-name cigars delivered fresh to your door for just ONE DOLLAR. No strings attached, just 3 handmade cigars for a lousy buck! It's a no-brainer! Once you experience the service, quality and freshness of Cigars International we know you'll be back for more. Join CI Nation and find out why we are America's #1 retailer of handmade cigars. Whether it's golfing, fishing, barbecuing or just lounging, now is the time to savor a handmade cigar from CI.

Sampler includes 1 each of:
1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse (6" x 58)
1 - Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre (5.5" x 49)
1 - Gurkha Copper Label Sumatra Torpedo (6.5" x 54)

MSRP: $24.70

Hurry, offer valid while supplies last.

NOTE: one (1) deal per customer please. Quantities greater than one will be reduced. From time to time, a substitution may occur.

First-Class Premium Cigar Sampler #10 - Cigars International


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks!



i2rule said:


> 3 Handrolled cigars for $1 with Free Shipping From Cigarsinternational.com is BACK!!First-Class Premium Cigar Sampler #10
> Insane introductory offer for new customers!
> 
> Where can you get 3 of the finest handmade cigars in the world for only ONE DOLLAR? Cigars International....CI is the nation's largest and number one cigar retailer in America - hands down - with over 50 million handmade cigars in stock and aging in our massive 120,000 square foot warehouse humidor. Enjoy 3 of our most popular premium brand-name cigars delivered fresh to your door for just ONE DOLLAR. No strings attached, just 3 handmade cigars for a lousy buck! It's a no-brainer! Once you experience the service, quality and freshness of Cigars International we know you'll be back for more. Join CI Nation and find out why we are America's #1 retailer of handmade cigars. Whether it's golfing, fishing, barbecuing or just lounging, now is the time to savor a handmade cigar from CI.
> 
> Sampler includes 1 each of:
> 1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse (6" x 58)
> 1 - Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre (5.5" x 49)
> 1 - Gurkha Copper Label Sumatra Torpedo (6.5" x 54)
> 
> MSRP: $24.70
> 
> Hurry, offer valid while supplies last.
> 
> NOTE: one (1) deal per customer please. Quantities greater than one will be reduced. From time to time, a substitution may occur.
> 
> First-Class Premium Cigar Sampler #10 - Cigars International


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

perfect10

The funny thing is that all the shipping methods showed $0.00. So I picked UPS next day :wink: lets see if that holds or if I get a phone call


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> perfect10
> 
> The funny thing is that all the shipping methods showed $0.00. So I picked UPS next day :wink: lets see if that holds or if I get a phone call


I ordered one too, but I wasn't greedy with the shipping... I went with UPS 2 day. :lol:


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I really want to pick this up but USPS Priority isn't an option. I did get my 2 free smokes from them, but it took a very long time. I don't want to wait that long for something I pay for.



E Dogg said:


> perfect10
> 
> The funny thing is that all the shipping methods showed $0.00. So I picked UPS next day :wink: lets see if that holds or if I get a phone call


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MOW Puro Authenticos - 10 for $35 on Joe's Jam. Best deal on these amazing smokes you'll find.
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Eric, did you end up getting your perfect 10 the next day? I got my free 2 day shipping ...


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Eric, did you end up getting your perfect 10 the next day? I got my free 2 day shipping ...


It took about 3 days... They sent it usps priority :laugh:

They also must have run out of the camacho's because one of mine was a 6X60 while the other was the regular toro size


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



E Dogg said:


> It took about 3 days... They sent it usps priority :laugh:
> 
> They also must have run out of the camacho's because one of mine was a 6X60 while the other was the regular toro size


Hmmm... I'll have to check mine when I get home. I've been out of town so my fiancée took them out of the box for me and put them in my cooler. Since they were a purchase she didn't send a pic so I have no idea what i actually got. :lol:


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some good prices and it even comes with a free xikar lighter :smoke:

Cigars International

and if you click this first, you should be able to get free shipping

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just picked this up. Will let you all know how long it takes. Picked Next Day shipping 

Also, this code is good for 10 bucks off 50 at famous. Popped up when I went to their site: *SEARCHFSS*


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars

Perdomo samplers.... as low as 25.95 with free s&h


----------



## Kruz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I was just looking at this myself. I'm not really familiar with Perdomo. Are these worth a try? I have only had the Lot 23



E Dogg said:


> Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars
> 
> Perdomo samplers.... as low as 25.95 with free s&h


----------



## joshuarodger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kruz said:


> I was just looking at this myself. I'm not really familiar with Perdomo. Are these worth a try? I have only had the Lot 23


I absolutely love perdomo. especially the habano, lot 23 and 10th anny/chamagne lines. very good smokes.


----------



## Kruz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Josh. For that price it's worth pulling the trigger. Just picked up both the natural and maduro sampler.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Premium Box-pressed sampler/10 smokes for $49.95--includes two VSGs and two Ovals.

Samplers


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ratzillas available at Niceash cigars.....phone orders only

First things first: the Ratzilla has very limited availability, so we're limiting these to 5 sticks per customers. Please call us at (877) NICE-ASH for pricing, and we cannot accept backorders.

Now, with that out of the way, how cool is this? 6 x 46 in size and EXTREMELY LIMITED!, the Ratzilla is similar to it's Dirty Rat brother while being a touch less strong. You still get mouthfuls of thick, chewy smoke and an incredible balance in the tried and true Liga Privada flavor profile. These cigars are made with a stalk cut, Sun Grown Habano wrapper over a Brazilian Mata Fina binder and a blended filler consisting of Dominican, Honduran and Nicaraguan tobaccos. Hurry, these will be gone fast!


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They sold out before you even got a chance to post this lol



BigDaddyBry said:


> Ratzillas available at Niceash cigars.....phone orders only
> 
> First things first: the Ratzilla has very limited availability, so we're limiting these to 5 sticks per customers. Please call us at (877) NICE-ASH for pricing, and we cannot accept backorders.
> 
> Now, with that out of the way, how cool is this? 6 x 46 in size and EXTREMELY LIMITED!, the Ratzilla is similar to it's Dirty Rat brother while being a touch less strong. You still get mouthfuls of thick, chewy smoke and an incredible balance in the tried and true Liga Privada flavor profile. These cigars are made with a stalk cut, Sun Grown Habano wrapper over a Brazilian Mata Fina binder and a blended filler consisting of Dominican, Honduran and Nicaraguan tobaccos. Hurry, these will be gone fast!


----------



## 03Jarhead

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Xikar HC Series Maduro Belicoso, 20 cigars only $49
stunning 68% discount + FREE shipping (MSRP: $155)
Live for 1 day, expires Tuesday night - July 24 at 11:59pm ET

Cigars International


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good price on 601 Red robustos: Cigars International

If you combine them with the 601 Greens on Joe Cigar Daily Deal today you can get free shipping on the full order.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Mashup has Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack for $23.

and coupon code 10 dollars off 50 dollar purchase


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> The Mashup has Undercrown Robusto 5 Pack for $23.


Sold out before I got to them as usual...  And i was just thinking I needed to pick up some more.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

damn sorry bro. I guess its been there for a while but I just walked thru the door. What is a bummer is you cant use the coupon more than once.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not your fault. Just me being late to the party like normal. :lol:


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'd say be on the lookout, you know the mashup usually has a lot of recurring items.



AStateJB said:


> Not your fault. Just me being late to the party like normal. :lol:


----------



## Earley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 sticks and a glass top humi for $29.99 at CI


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Sold out before I got to them as usual...  And i was just thinking I needed to pick up some more.


FWIW, I prefer the beli/toro over the robo. The smaller ring gauge just tastes slightly better, IMO. I hear the Viva is the best by far of the bunch, I'm gonna find out this week sometime.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm going to have to agree that the Viva is the best tasting out of the different sizes, even considered buying a box.


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> FWIW, I prefer the beli/toro over the robo. The smaller ring gauge just tastes slightly better, IMO. I hear the Viva is the best by far of the bunch, I'm gonna find out this week sometime.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have a couple singles of the Viva on the way. Someone told me they tweaked the blend slightly for the Viva. Don't know if that's true...


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think I read that somewhere as well, if not I know I read that its flavors aren't so much in line with the others.



AStateJB said:


> I have a couple singles of the Viva on the way. Someone told me they tweaked the blend slightly for the Viva. Don't know if that's true...


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Josh and Garron,
Per Steve Saka..."Corona ¡Viva! - 5 5/8 x 46 - slightly tweaked blend to increase the octane just a wee bit&#8230; did this figuring the guys most likely to desire this format are those with more experience and would desire a slightly stronger cigar (ME&#8230; lol) Keep in mind though the tweak keeps the UC blend intact, we didn't want to overshadow the natural sweetness or the creaminess of the core UC, so this is minor adjustment that I suspect many may not even notice. We probably won't even tell people&#8230; at least formally."


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That sounds perfect! I have a feeling a box purchase is in my future.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> That sounds perfect! I have a feeling a box purchase is in my future.


They are GOOD.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> That sounds perfect! I have a feeling a box purchase is in my future.


Josh,
Not to be an enabler or anything but Podman Cigars has a special running on DE stuff. 10% off+free shipping on orders over $50.00 plus there's a raffle for some DE swag and free cutter and T-shirt with box purchases. Just sayin' :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nikonnut said:


> Josh,
> Not to be an enabler or anything but Podman Cigars has a special running on DE stuff. 10% off+free shipping on orders over $50.00 plus there's a raffle for some DE swag and free cutter and T-shirt with box purchases. Just sayin' :lol:


You, shut your mouth, you! :cheeky: I already handed over way too much to the devil site this week! :lol:


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Dollars off of 50.00 or more purchase at Famous Smoke Shop
Coupon Code SAV10D0723
Enter at checkout


----------



## Bondo 440

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They ping'ed me today too. Same code


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrowns still up on the monster right now. over 20 minutes in and I thought thee would be gone by now, but noooooo

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well, they're gone now! Bummer!

And what's with half of the cigars not having free shipping anymore?


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> And what's with half of the cigars not having free shipping anymore?


I know, right? I was wondering the same thing. I had the UC in my cart and noticed they wanted to charge shipping now for them but decided to hold off as there wasn't anything else I wanted with the free shipping....


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If I'd been on like 10 minutes earlier, I would have had the UCs, a fiver of La Requizzas, and one Philly Blunt to get the total over $50... that woulda been free shipping, plus I could have used the $10 off coupon. Oh well.... ill look again tonight and hopefully it'll work!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ... And what's with half of the cigars not having free shipping anymore?


Total cost of buying stuff from CigarMonster has gone way up in the last few months. I used to buy a lot from them, now not so much.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Have those 601 Blues?

The '93' Rated Deal You Asked For - Cigar.com


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is a good way to try the Nicarao line:

Samplers


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

and the Obsidian line:

Cigars International


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Perfect 10 Pack

10 cigars for $10.99 shipped plus free shipping on the rest of the order.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got this sampler last week and smoked one of the Don Linos yesterday. It's a great deal!


----------



## wihong

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Perfect 10 Pack
> 
> 10 cigars for $10.99 shipped plus free shipping on the rest of the order.


Thanks for the info on this good deal!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tony Alvarez Barberpole Toros

20 for $35 + S/H

If you search, you will see that these are well liked on Puff.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the monster has some great deals right now. Serie V figurados for 37 shipped, Mi Barrio test flight for 33 shipped, 601 Blue Torps for 26 shipped!


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Tony Alvarez Barberpole Toros
> 
> Picked up a bundle, what an awesome deal!


----------



## Halen16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Perfect 10 Pack
> 
> 10 cigars for $10.99 shipped plus free shipping on the rest of the order.


I got this one.... for 10.00 I will try em!


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Is this a good deal? Are these cigars any good?
Thanks



ekengland07 said:


> []
> 
> 10 cigars for $10.99 shipped plus free shipping on the rest of the order.


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Is this a good deal? Are these cigars any good?
> Thanks


Absolutely. The Perdomo and Camacho will cost you at least $3 / cigar anywhere else and they'll be good. The others are a little more up in the air, but they are 'free' to try. I've enjoyed the Don Lino Africa in the past.


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks. I just placed an order for two samplers. I'm back to being a newbie after taking a dozen years off cigars and I need help. Back in the day I smoked a lot of Consuegra #9 and La Eminencia Fancy Cubanitas (used to be a little known gem from Tampa and Vincent).



ekengland07 said:


> Absolutely. The Perdomo and Camacho will cost you at least $3 / cigar anywhere else and they'll be good. The others are a little more up in the air, but they are 'free' to try. I've enjoyed the Don Lino Africa in the past.


----------



## zabhatton

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cheap humidors has hygrometers that are very accurate for 12 dollars


----------



## jphank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

1 day special on boxes of Torano Exodus 59s-- $40 a box

Cigars International


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn, that's a great deal Jessica, but those 6x60s aren't for me. Any other vitola I would've pulled the trigger no problem


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Solid deal on E.P. Carrillos: Cigars International


----------



## jphank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jobes2007 said:


> Damn, that's a great deal Jessica, but those 6x60s aren't for me. Any other vitola I would've pulled the trigger no problem


Yeah, I don't buy over 54s unless I can help it...


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know there are a lot of guys here that are fans of the GHV 2002... They are on freefall right now.

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars (#1320263) - CigarBid.com


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jheiliger said:


> I know there are a lot of guys here that are fans of the GHV 2002... They are on freefall right now.


Sure, the day I forget my wallet at home...... :angry:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I didn't watch very long but i never saw it get below $32.67


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> I didn't watch very long but i never saw it get below $32.67


That's the cheapest I saw as well. Is that not a good price?


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It's good but not significantly cheaper than you can get them on sale or with some patience in normal cbid auctions if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Shipping was $5.50. They are $40 at CI and CI has free shipping if you use the code so it wasn't a blow out price.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

J Fuego Origin Original. Been looking at these for some time now. Wanted to pick up a small cigar to rest for a couple months for quick winter smokes. These cigars have been highly rated and sounded awesome. Most sites have them for around 130 plus shipping for the 60 pack case. Atlantic on the other hand has them for $94.50 before shipping! Total came out to $99.50. An awesome deal IMO. Link below

J. Fuego Origen Ltd Original 12/5 | Atlantic Cigar Company

and on Famous for comparison

J Fuego Origen Originals 12/5 Cigars - Natural Pack of 60

Happy smoking!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> J Fuego Origin Original. Been looking at these for some time now. Wanted to pick up a small cigar to rest for a couple months for quick winter smokes. These cigars have been highly rated and sounded awesome. Most sites have them for around 130 plus shipping for the 60 pack case. Atlantic on the other hand has them for $94.50 before shipping! Total came out to $99.50. An awesome deal IMO. Link below
> 
> J. Fuego Origen Ltd Original 12/5 | Atlantic Cigar Company
> 
> and on Famous for comparison
> 
> J Fuego Origen Originals 12/5 Cigars - Natural Pack of 60
> 
> Happy smoking!


These are great cigars, and that's a great price!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> These are great cigars, and that's a great price!


Agreed.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown Robustos on the Monster for 28 shipped. Couple other good deals as well!

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know shipping may kill it for some people, but Cigars at your price has Casa Magna Churchill 5 packs for $22. I assume the other vitolas would be similarly priced. I also picked up a box of Illusion MJ12 for $129.


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Black Friday in August - Cigars International


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I definately scooped up some AB Black Markets off of this a little earlier. 


shakinghorizons said:


> Black Friday in August - Cigars International


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just wanted to share that I am posting my specific deals in another thread. I'm a distributor in business since 2005.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/315059-deals-fuego-cigar-distribution.html

Currently:
Liga Undercrown Corona Viva $139/box of 25
Liga Undercrown Gran Toro $149/box of 25
Liga Undercrown Gordito $179/box of 25
Drew Estate My Uzi Weighs a Ton:
5x60 $75.00 / box of 10
6x60 $85.00 / box of 10
7x60 $95.00 / box of 10
Tatuaje Cojunu 5 1/2 x 52 box of 25 $249
Tatuaje Reserva J21 5x50 box of 25 $199
Tatuaje Unico 6 1/8 x 52 box of 25 $199
Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill $149 (2011 Cigar of the Year) 
Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto $129 
Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 $99 
Arturo Fuente Short Story $149 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 $259
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4 $179
Padron Executive $189 
Padron 1926 #2 Maduro $349
Padron Superior $249
Padron Exclusivo $259
Padron 46 years Natural box of 10 $189
Padron 85th Natural & Maduro box of 10 $189
Padron 80 Year Maduro box of 8 $199
Padron 40th Anniversary box of 20 $399
Ashton Cabinet #1 $169
Ashton Cabinet #2 $229
Cain Daytona Corona $109
Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo $179
CAO Gold Robusto $99
CAO Brazilia Amazon $149
Don Diego Playboy Robusto $149
Dunhill Signed Range Robusto $199
Kristoff Maduro Matador $149
Montecristo #2 Torpedo $359
Nording Torpedo $99
Oliva Serie G Robusto $109
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto $149

fuegocigars (at) gmail. com
Flat shipping rate of $10.95 via USPS Priority Mail

Thank you!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Fuego,

This thread is for vendor "promos" rather than for dealer's listing the "deals" that they're offering. These would be best placed in the thread that you've linked. Thanks!


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got it. Rookie mistake. Thanks


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts

La Sirena

Four Vitolas

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Holts
> 
> La Sirena
> 
> Four Vitolas
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


I was curious about these. I guess they're a different blend than the regular la Sirena and I couldn't find any reviews or info even on the Miami Cigars site.

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This should be the regular La Sirena. There is only these in the vitolas it comes in, and the new IPCPR release "Merlion". I had a Divine (belicoso) a couple hours ago and I've already ordered a bundle of these. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on another vitola, I wish they had the Sea Sprites, I'd most def get another bundle.



AStateJB said:


> I was curious about these. I guess they're a different blend than the regular la Sirena and I couldn't find any reviews or info even on the Miami Cigars site.
> 
> Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like a Holt's exclusive to me. Regular La Sirena has CTB wrapper.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> This should be the regular La Sirena. There is only these in the vitolas it comes in, and the new IPCPR release "Merlion". I had a Divine (belicoso) a couple hours ago and I've already ordered a bundle of these. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on another vitola, I wish they had the Sea Sprites, I'd most def get another bundle.





Reg said:


> Looks like a Holt's exclusive to me. Regular La Sirena has CTB wrapper.


The band is completely different too. They use the same vitola names for this one but it's labeled as the Mermaid by La Sirena.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ohhh gawd! what have I done.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atl--right there with you. I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hopefully this qualifies as a promo:

Liga Privada T52 Robusto

Buy 10 Get 1 Free!

$20/each

fuegocigars (at) gmail. com


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuego said:


> Hopefully this qualifies as a promo:
> 
> Liga Privada T52 Robusto
> 
> Buy 10 Get 1 Free!
> 
> $20/each
> 
> fuegocigars (at) gmail. com


$20 each!!! that is no promo!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> ohhh gawd! what have I done.





oldforge said:


> Atl--right there with you. I guess we will find out soon enough.


Took the bait on a bundle as well.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuego said:


> Hopefully this qualifies as a promo:
> 
> Liga Privada T52 Robusto
> 
> Buy 10 Get 1 Free!
> 
> $20/each
> 
> fuegocigars (at) gmail. com


:faint:

Isn't that close to box price for 11 cigars?!?


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Blaylock said:


> Fuego,
> 
> This thread is for vendor "promos" rather than for dealer's listing the "deals" that they're offering. These would be best placed in the thread that you've linked. Thanks!





Fuego said:


> Got it. Rookie mistake. Thanks





Fuego said:


> Hopefully this qualifies as a promo:
> 
> Liga Privada T52 Robusto
> 
> Buy 10 Get 1 Free!
> 
> $20/each
> 
> fuegocigars (at) gmail. com


IMO no it doesn't. I don't think you should be posting in this thread if your a dealer at all. If someone else saw your offer and thought it was a deal and posted it would be different.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mashup has some good deals right now! Hemingways, Undercrowns, Serie V, MB3's

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

*Oliva Serie V Torpedo* - $130 shipped on Cigar Monster's name your price.

I saw a box at another online retailer go for I think $140 so, its not significantly cheaper but, what the heck. Read a lot about them and I've been wanting to try these so ended up getting the box to share a few :smoke:


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ok. Point taken. They're all sold anyway.
I will defend my price by simply saying that they all just sold for $440...

I won't post in this thread anymore. Enjoy your day!


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic Cigars received some short story maduros (both, boxes and 5 packs).

$165 / box

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I edited this severely but seriously who pays 20 for a t52 robusto on any given day of the week. Just sayin.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> I edited this severely but seriously who pays 20 for a t52 robusto on any given day of the week. Just sayin.


To put it in perspective, the box split of really hard-to-find Holland-exclusive Undercrown Flying Pigs came in at the same price, $20 per stick.


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Guys,
I appreciate your thoughts and thank you for your perspective.

There is also a key point you are missing..._MANY _cigar smokers/buyers are not educated. The simple fact that you are on this website means that you are of above average insight on the cigar market, so think of someone much different than yourself.

Again, all I can tell you is that I can consistently sell these cigars and any other Liga for almost double retail. I don't know what else to tell you!

I won't tell you the person's name, but the guy who bought the 22 for $440 (no questions asked) is a retired executive who gets his kicks out of trying to see how big he can make his home humidor. I'm not going to complain and I'm not going to apologize. I hope you understand my side and don't take it personally when I list a cigar at a price higher than you like. If you take a look at my other cigar deals in my other thread, I am confident that you will see MANY other prices which are outstanding!

My apologies if my listing came across as insulting anyone's intelligence. That was clearly not the intention.
Thanks


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuego said:


> Thanks for the perspective.
> 
> Not sure if you guys are business people, but there's a pretty simple concept called supply and demand that explains a lot.


Perhaps you should _supply_ somewhere else since the _demand_ ain't here! :bounce: I only kid, but seriously, this is a promo thread and all...


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Perhaps you should _supply_ somewhere else since the _demand_ ain't here! :bounce: I only kid, but seriously, this is a promo thread and all...


Again, point taken.

Since you're only kidding, pm me an address and I'll send you a cigar of your choice. How about a San Cristobal Elegancia? I see you just had one and so did I.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuego said:


> If you take a look at my other cigar deals in my other thread, I am confident that you will see MANY other prices which are outstanding!
> 
> My apologies if my listing came across as insulting anyone's intelligence. That was clearly not the intention.
> Thanks


That's the f*%'d up part of this. Your other prices for less hard to find items are fair - very good, but you then try to gouge the hell out of people on HTF items? It kind of spits in the face of the whole "brotherhood" part of being a botl and being part of this site, and others like it. If you have regular clients who don't mind getting screwed, that's fine, but no need to do you're screwing around here.

just my $.02


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Let's do our best to get this thread back on track to it's true purpose... finding great deals to share.

Here's one... Cuban Crafters Sumatra Corona for $17/bundle.


----------



## Fuego

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> That's the f*%'d up part of this. Your other prices for less hard to find items are fair - very good, but you then try to gouge the hell out of people on HTF items? It kind of spits in the face of the whole "brotherhood" part of being a botl and being part of this site, and others like it. If you have regular clients who don't mind getting screwed, that's fine, but no need to do you're screwing around here.
> 
> just my $.02


Ok, I am going to officially sign out of this thread...it has strayed away from promos and I've said what I wanted to say.

Be well,
Jim


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Let's do our best to get this thread back on track to it's true purpose... finding great deals to share.
> 
> Here's one... Cuban Crafters Sumatra Corona for $17/bundle.


YES!! Props to Eric!!


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow. I can't believe that you are here bragging how you can (and do) gouge your customers because they are too dumb/uneducated to know better. Sure you make a nice sale today but believe me when those uneducated customers are educated all of a sudden they will never buy from/trust you again. To each their own I guess and yes, I am a business person. I understand supply and demand but also understand that tomorrow's customer loyalty is much more lucrative to me and my business then an extra $100 today. I understand sometimes just because you _can_ do something it doesn't mean you _should_.

Ok that's enough. /soapbox

:focus:



Fuego said:


> Guys,
> I appreciate your thoughts and thank you for your perspective.
> 
> Not sure if you guys are business people, but *there's a pretty simple concept called supply and demand that explains a lot. *
> *There is also a key point you are missing...MANY cigar smokers/buyers are not educated*. The simple fact that you are on this website means that you are of above average insight on the cigar market, so think of someone much different than yourself.
> 
> Again, *all I can tell you is that I can consistently sell these cigars and any other Liga for almost double retail.* I don't know what else to tell you!
> 
> I won't tell you the person's name, but the guy who bought the 22 for $440 (no questions asked) is a retired executive who gets his kicks out of trying to see how big he can make his home humidor. I'm not going to complain and I'm not going to apologize. I hope you understand my side and don't take it personally when I list a cigar at a price higher than you like. If you take a look at my other cigar deals in my other thread, I am confident that you will see MANY other prices which are outstanding!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gosh

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuego said:


> Ok, I am going to officially sign out of this thread...it has strayed away from promos and I've said what I wanted to say.
> 
> Be well,
> Jim


You never posted a promo, you posted a price gouge. For the record.

This thread is for promotions members find, not for a retailer to come in and post overpriced cigars.


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Oldmso54 said:


> :focus::focus::focus:


:tpd:


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Subject change.

FFP Boxes in stock at TampaHumidor.com

You will need to call them as they don't list them on their website for sale, you have to be on the mailing list to know.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jjjoseph said:


> Atlantic Cigars received some short story maduros (both, boxes and 5 packs).
> 
> $165 / box
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro | Atlantic Cigar Company


These wont last long. They also have other hemmingway maduros including woam.


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Are these any good?



ekengland07 said:


> Let's do our best to get this thread back on track to it's true purpose... finding great deals to share.
> 
> Here's one... Cuban Crafters


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Are these any good?


Hope so, I just ordered some!


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a deal but neptune cigars has short story maduros instock


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cain Nub lovers ----------> At Holts Cain Nub Crippler Combo


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Serie V Sampler on sale over at Atlantic for 29 + shipping.

Oliva Serie V Cigars Sampler Box | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.biz has free shipping tomorrow morning from 6-10AM.

Also, they have an old school blowout for some old Pepin made 601s. All boxes have 2-4 years age on them. Good prices on some aged cigars. A box of those greens may be headed my way.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Cigarplace.biz has free shipping tomorrow morning from 6-10AM.
> 
> Also, they have an old school blowout for some old Pepin made 601s. All boxes have 2-4 years age on them. Good prices on some aged cigars. A box of those greens may be headed my way.


Sheesh for the price these were going for I bought a box of reds and a box of greens.


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure if this is the place to put this but....

So found a place that has some L40 in stock. A few buddies of mine got some FFP from here a month or so ago and emailed me about the L40. They had FFP earlier today but now they are out.
If any of you actually GET these, please consider saving a few for me...I don't have the $$ to get the box but would love between 3 and 5 if possible.

Big Humidor.com
EDIT: These sold out RIGHT as I posted this


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LP No.9 Robusto 5ver on freefall lowest I saw was 47.81. I know atlantic cigars carries them at 45 but thats about the lowest I've seen em anywhere and theyre out.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm giving away some free Macanudo Callaway Golf torch lighters at SUC:
FREE Macanudo Callaway Golf Lighters Giveaway!


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> LP No.9 Robusto 5ver on freefall lowest I saw was 47.81. I know atlantic cigars carries them at 45 but thats about the lowest I've seen em anywhere and theyre out.


Damn devil site got me with this one. Now I have to spend more to save more on shipping....LoL. Here we go again. Thanks for the heads up Garron.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I was looking to see if I could add anything before the shipping week ended. Then there they were! Hopefully a few more puffers can get in on this before it disappears.



BaconStrips said:


> Damn devil site got me with this one. Now I have to spend more to save more on shipping....LoL. Here we go again. Thanks for the heads up Garron.


----------



## lewandowski

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don't know if you guys got the mailer but CI's doing Motherload #18 this weeks weekly special. 99 bucks gets you 40 cigars. AB Prensado is in there #1 from last year, along with some Cohiba's, CAO, the new Genesis, Diesel, Oliva, RP, R&J.

If I didn't just get a couple boxes I would probably jump on it. I'd post a link but not to 30 yet .


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



lewandowski said:


> Don't know if you guys got the mailer but CI's doing Motherload #18 this weeks weekly special. 99 bucks gets you 40 cigars. AB Prensado is in there #1 from last year, along with some Cohiba's, CAO, the new Genesis, Diesel, Oliva, RP, R&J.
> 
> If I didn't just get a couple boxes I would probably jump on it. I'd post a link but not to 30 yet .


Cigars International


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!

http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


Thanks that was a good one.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here's a good one that just came through to me :smoke:

Cigars International


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


Thanks! I had to back out and begin again as it took the price back up to $65 on the final checkout screen.


----------



## dmeguy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


 I had to jump on this one as well ,Thanks!


----------



## Q&A

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


Thanks for posting this. Looking forward to trying the 5 Vegas gold and the Romeo y Julieta.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Most have probably seen this, but... Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Camacho Coyolar Super Toro - 6.5 x 52 -- $29 -- FREE SHIPPING!

These are tasty if you like smokes in the med-full range!


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

20 PDR Sungrown Torps for $39 shipped.

Cigars International


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Didn't get a chance to look at everything, but seems like some decent add-ins -

Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

PDR sungrowns

Cigars International


----------



## Ryan7311

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Subscribed!


----------



## Q&A

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's Super-Premium 2nds, mazos of 25 starting at $25

Cigars International


----------



## Fuelie95

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gahdzila said:


> Three cigars and a Xikar lighter for $10!
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD51


Crap, sold out!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Fuelie95 said:


> Crap, sold out!


I feel your pain.
Just as I was about to purchase this yesterday it was gone.


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
Decent deal on 5 muwat and 5 Ramon bueso.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



meatcake said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> Decent deal on 5 muwat and 5 Ramon bueso.


I'd pay $5 more if the MUWATs were +11s and the Buesos were robustos. I'm tired of the stupid HUGE ring gauge trend! :frusty:


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> I'd pay $5 more if the MUWATs were +11s and the Buesos were robustos. I'm tired of the stupid HUGE ring gauge trend! :frusty:


Ya i feel you. Still a decent deal though.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



meatcake said:


> Ya i feel you. Still a decent deal though.


Yeah. I just wish they'd run deals on normal size cigars...


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know the feeling. When I see a cigar I really would like to get for a deal then get to the actualy page and its 6 x 60. I can tolerate them but I'd rather not. And maybe that is the consensus across the board, which is causing these vitolas to be the ones getting put up on deal, because they are selling less of them.


AStateJB said:


> Yeah. I just wish they'd run deals on normal size cigars...


----------



## dayento2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar monster has an LP9 sampler for 55 going on now. Looks like every common LP vitola


----------



## Q&A

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

A couple of deals:
Seven Cigar Sampler & Bugatti Lighter with free Leather Travel Case:
Cheap Humidors The Spectacular Seven Cigar Sampler & Bugatti Lighter with FREE Leather Travel Case

CI's deal on Leon Jimenes Maduro:

Cigars International


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke is have a sale on Cubao and Murcielago boxes


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

At Holts a 24hr flash sale - 10 Pack of La Sirena Mermaid Trident (Churchill - 7x50) - $29.95


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Seems like decent price for 10 nubs. 
http://www.tampahumidor.com/cigars/nub-sampler-10ct-blowout.php


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is a great deal at CI... Lots of labels to choose from!

National vs. Boutique Bulkamania - Cigars International


----------



## Ortiz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga No. 9 Test flight on the monster.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn weekly special

The Weekly Cigar Special. Premium cigars online at cheap cigar prices.

3- Siglo Maduro IV 5 x 54
2- Brickhouse Toro 6 x 52
1- Oliva O Natural Toro 6 x 50
3- Perdomo LE2 Natural Maduro 5 x 50
3- Nestor Miranda SS Coffee Break 4.5 x 50

$29.95 plus shipping(unfortunately, plus shipping) still a good deal


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I like this deal on the mashup

Monster Price: $34.98 w/ FREE Economy Shipping Package Contents:
5 A.B. Prensado Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
5 Joya Dark Corojo El Martillo Dark Natural (5 1/2 x 54)

Cigar Monster MEGA Mashup!


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There is a nice sampler of hard-to-find Fuentes in the "Friday's Special" at JackSchwartz.com

two each of:

Fuente 8-5-8 Sun Grown
Fuente Rosado Magnum R44
Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
Hemingway Best Seller Maduro
Hemingway Short Story Maduro

for $81.50, shipping included. This is a pretty decent deal - just a little over MSRP.


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Alec Bradley BUMP Ashtray for $37 delivered on cmonster.


----------



## Godwhacker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That is a good deal!!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If anyone is interested JR Cigars is pre-selling the Te-Amo Revolution and giving away a Sweatshirt for pre-orders. I honestly don't know if this will be regular pricing, but at just over $3 a piece, I couldn't pass it up. $61.88 for a box of Churchills, $56.93 for Toros, and $51.98 for Robustos. Boxes of 18.

NEW

I also did a review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...volution-toro-ovalado-pre-release-review.html


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Great deal on a new Savinelli Pipe here... New Arrival


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know there are some Lancero lovers here, so I figured I would post this...

5 Vegas Triple-A Lancero on Joe Cigar right now! 10 for $27.50!! Pretty smokin deal if you're wanting to try these!

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For a split second I thought this was gonna be a 10pk!...as most high noon specials are. wouldn't that have been nice?

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Save up to 33% off MSRP!
Entire Order Ships Free!

Includes 5 cigars:

Tatuaje HCS Torpedo Cubano - 6.125 x 52

MSRP: $44.75

1-Day Price: $29.95


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> For a split second I thought this was gonna be a 10pk!...


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
5 Cigars ONLY $25.00

this is Joes Daily Deal on CI.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Actually I caught that on Joe's Jambalaya. It has now been replaced with another deal. Sorry. I really wanted to get some people on this as I know its something people are wanting and thats the lowest I've seen them. If I knew it was a quick deal I would've ordered more and just put em on WTS, plus shipping still wouldve been like 10 bux off MSRP.



atllogix said:


> Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
> 5 Cigars ONLY $25.00
> 
> this is Joes Daily Deal on CI.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
> 5 Cigars ONLY $25.00
> 
> this is Joes Daily Deal on CI.


Dangit! It figures that they would run that one in the middle of the night.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best Cigar Prices has 5 packs on sale including the HTF Fuente SS Maduro, Tat Fausto and others.

http://www.***************.com/especials/5PACKSEP/


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

since a lot of people here seem to like these...

GH vintage 2002 on freefall 

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 20 Cigars (#1337292) - CigarBid.com

J.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bunch of good stuff on the monster. They have the Liga test flight back, and the code SEARCHFSS works for 10 off if you get it over $50. So right at $40 shipped for 4 Liga No. 9. I also got the El Cobre Flight Sampler for $24


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well I thought I was done for the foreseeable future after going in for two wineadors and drawers from forrest, but couldn't pass up the deals on Murcielago boxes at FS. Use the code (single use per acct. btw) in my previous post and it's $63 shipped for the Toro and Churchill, less for Robusto and Rothchild, the Beli is a couple more bucks. Murcielago Cigars | Buy Discount Murcielago Cigars Online


----------



## Dpricenator

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This was too hard to pass up. Got a couple boxes on the way.

Per orders for the Tatuaje TAA 2012

Emerson's Cigars - Tatuaje Exclusive


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like my local B&M has Fuente Hemingway on sale all month. It's their "Cigar of the Month" Check the link for availability and pricing:

Fuente Hemingway Cigars ~ Fuente Hemingway Cigars in Best Seller, Classic, Masterpiece, Short Story, Signature, and Work of Art Formats Are Available in Boxes and Singles at Milan Tobacconists

They'll ship anywhere!!!


----------



## Squid Agent 007

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Looks like my local B&M has Fuente Hemingway on sale all month. It's their "Cigar of the Month" Check the link for availability and pricing:
> 
> Fuente Hemingway Cigars ~ Fuente Hemingway Cigars in Best Seller, Classic, Masterpiece, Short Story, Signature, and Work of Art Formats Are Available in Boxes and Singles at Milan Tobacconists
> 
> They'll ship anywhere!!!


Thanks for sharing. Nice selection.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good stuff on the Monster Mashup right now. Illusione, Fuente, MUWAT, Serie V, all so tempting! Damn you budget!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best budget sticks, IMHO, on sale now at cigar.com

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro - Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## J. Drew

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Two Liga Privada T52 Five Packs on C-Bid.

Liga Privada T52 Robusto - 5-Pack (#1338939) - CigarBid.com


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has got the 5 count Herf-a-Dor deal going again. The cigars aren't anything to brag about, but they're at least decent yard gars, and practically free.

8 cigars and a 5 count Herf-a-Dor for $15 - Cigars International


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Joes Daily Deal today. 10 Camacho triple maduros for $42.50 shipped. That's a damn good deal, cheapest I have ever seen them! Great stick too IMO.

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks, good eye!


BaconStrips said:


> CI Joes Daily Deal today. 10 Camacho triple maduros for $42.50 shipped. That's a damn good deal, cheapest I have ever seen them! Great stick too IMO.
> 
> Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> CI Joes Daily Deal today. 10 Camacho triple maduros for $42.50 shipped. That's a damn good deal, cheapest I have ever seen them! Great stick too IMO.


thanks! just made the deadline 

J.


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Use coupon code MID0924A to get 30 Black and Mild Wine free with $50 purchase at Famous!

Sorry couldn't resist ound:


----------



## Godwhacker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mine should arrive tomorrow (cant wait) ordered 3 packs of ten cant beat the price!


----------



## RangematerP226

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm new to this excellent hobby! I need a free or promo priced or combo deal for a XiKar lighter!
Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RangematerP226 said:


> I'm new to this excellent hobby! I need a free or promo priced or combo deal for a XiKar lighter!
> Anyone know? Thanks.


spend more than $150 at famous-smoke.com, and use coupon code XIK0917A and you'll get a free xicar lighter with your order.

J.


----------



## J. Drew

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Buy a box of Macanudo Vintage 97 cigars and get free shipping and a free Bugatti lighter.

Cigars International


----------



## RangemasterP226

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Excellent promos for lighters! Keep them coming!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice C deal on LHCOF 10pks. Especially if you combine it with the free shipping code!

Cigars International

22.50/10pk


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jurgenph said:


> thanks! just made the deadline
> 
> J.


CRAP, missed that one!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RangematerP226 said:


> I'm new to this excellent hobby! I need a free or promo priced or combo deal for a XiKar lighter!
> Anyone know? Thanks.


Here's a lighter with 10 nice cigars for about $50. Don Pepin At Over 55% Off PLUS Free Lighter - Cigar.com


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tabak Especial Red Eye 5 Pack 4.5x54 Sampler is one of the Daily Deals at Cigar dot com, $19.95 w/free shipping for your entire order. Sorry, not enough posts to supply the link.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts High Noon Special today is the Old Henry Lanceros. These are Holts house cigars--spicy Pepins:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


----------



## HoserX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Today's deal of the week from Stogie Guys,

"The "Stogie Guys Cigar Sampler"-offered by longtime supporter Corona Cigar-contains seven cigars for $29.95 (plus free shipping on your entire order). It includes limited edition cigars from Avo and Davidoff, plus cigars from by Rocky Patel, J.C. Newman, Casa Fernandez, and two Corona "house" blends."


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Daily Deal at Corona Cigar is a 10 pack of Berger & Argenti Entubar Double Coronas 7x54 for $39.95 with free shipping. A very good price for 10 Entubar's....


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got a good one for you all. Liga Privada Dirty rats in stock at Famoussmoke.com. On top of that...use promo code SEARCHFSS to save $10 on any purchase over $50. They won't be there long, if I didn't have plenty of these they'd be mine.

Hopefully one of you all can grab these and enjoy a good deal.

Quick! Heres the link! Lol

Liga Privada Unico Serie Cigars


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> Got a good one for you all. Liga Privada Dirty rats in stock at Famoussmoke.com. On top of that...use promo code SEARCHFSS to save $10 on any purchase over $50. They won't be there long, if I didn't have plenty of these they'd be mine.
> 
> Hopefully one of you all can grab these and enjoy a good deal.
> 
> Quick! Heres the link! Lol
> 
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Cigars


Thank you very much for posting this! I was able to grab 5. Never had one before so this is a special treat. Had to call it in as the cart was not working. And the promo code worked great as well.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> Got a good one for you all. Liga Privada Dirty rats in stock at Famoussmoke.com. On top of that...use promo code SEARCHFSS to save $10 on any purchase over $50. They won't be there long, if I didn't have plenty of these they'd be mine.
> 
> Hopefully one of you all can grab these and enjoy a good deal.
> 
> Quick! Heres the link! Lol
> 
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Cigars


So much for not buying anything this week! But a 5er of Dirty Rats for $46.19 shipped... Can't pass that up! Thanks for the headsup Kevin!


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Glad you guys were able to score some Rats! They are a great smoke!

Thanks for the RG bump KSB.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> So much for not buying anything this week! But a 5er of Dirty Rats for $46.19 shipped... Can't pass that up! Thanks for the headsup Kevin!


I know right! If I didn't have a box of them coming, I would have been all over this.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hmmm... according to the email i got 4. I thought I got 5, but oh well. Still a great price considering i paid less after shipping than they were supposed to be before shipping.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Hmmm... according to the email i got 4. I thought I got 5, but oh well. Still a great price considering i paid less after shipping than they were supposed to be before shipping.


You must have got the last of the bunch. They're sold out now.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> You must have got the last of the bunch. They're sold out now.


Sorry everybody else... except not really. :lol:


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dang it! Yet another LP that has escaped my grasp!! One day...


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Hmmm... according to the email i got 4. I thought I got 5, but oh well. Still a great price considering i paid less after shipping than they were supposed to be before shipping.


Was going to ask you how you got 5 that cheap as I paid more. Makes sense now. Glad you at least got 4 of them. Looks like they went real quick.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Oliva Master Blend 3 torps with free shipping on Holt's for $44.95

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> 10 Oliva Master Blend 3 torps with free shipping on Holt's for $44.95


oh sweet!
i recently stocked up on V's O's and G's the MB3 was still missing haha.

J.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva V sampler on the cigars.com daily deal today for $29.95 with free shipping.

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Big Humidor - Home has Feral pigs in stock


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



justbrew77 said:


> Big Humidor - Home has Feral pigs in stock


LIES!!!!!!!

Just kidding, haha! They do seem to be out of stock now, though, so that sucks...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Dude65 said:


> LIES!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, haha! They do seem to be out of stock now, though, so that sucks...


Gotta be quick to catch those pigs. They're well worth it when you finally do though! :dr


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Unicorn Horns on the devil's free fall! Just watched a 5er dip to $36 and some change! GO GO GO!!!

Tatuaje Miami Unicos (torpedo) - 5 Cigars (#1349980) - CigarBid.com


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smokeinn has ffps instock


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe Cigar has 10 Diesel UHC's for $32.50 right now... Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

camacho triple maduro 4.5x50 (5 pack) on freefall

Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5x50 - 5 Cigars (#1350012) - CigarBid.com

J.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jheiliger said:


> Joe Cigar has 10 Diesel UHC's for $32.50 right now... Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


These come up frequently on CigarBid Freefall and drop to $25 a 10 pack...best deal for them IMO.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Top Quality Cigars has Little Monsters in stock again. Only 60 boxes available!

http://www.topqualitycigars.com/LIL_MONSTERS.html


----------



## beerindex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Top Quality Cigars has Little Monsters in stock again. Only 60 boxes available!
> 
> Tatuaje Little Monster Series Limited Edition | Top Quality Cigars


Damn you. It is taking every bit of restraint I have to not cut my food budget in half to buy this. :violin:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



beerindex said:


> Damn you. It is taking every bit of restraint I have to not cut my food budget in half to buy this. :violin:


2 words... "Ramen Noodles"! :lol:


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> These come up frequently on CigarBid Freefall and drop to $25 a 10 pack...best deal for them IMO.


Yeah with shipping on freefall, it's about the same price.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarking is having a sale on Cain boxes and including a Studio Tobac perfect cutter, a 6 cigar sampler, and some other stuff.... Decent deal...


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don't if this has been posted or the prices competitive....

Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com

$25 off Undercrown boxes.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> Don't if this has been posted or the prices competitive....
> 
> Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com
> 
> $25 off Undercrown boxes.


Ahhhhhh! Great deal! My budget has been blown already...Now I'm considering granting myself an increase to get myself a box.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> Ahhhhhh! Great deal! My budget has been blown already...Now I'm considering granting myself an increase to get myself a box.


My thoughts exactly! I couldn't find anything that said how long the sale was going on... Hopefully long enough I can get a box of Vivas.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> My thoughts exactly! I couldn't find anything that said how long the sale was going on... Hopefully long enough I can get a box of Vivas.


I couldn't pass this one up. $115 for a box of Corona Vivas Shipped! I took the plunge. LoL

Thanks 007.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> Don't if this has been posted or the prices competitive....
> 
> Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com
> 
> $25 off Undercrown boxes.


Competitive? Not competitive....those prices beat everything I've seen hands down! Thanks!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Quote from the email I received yesterday...*Limited Time* no time frame though.



> $25 off Liga Privada Undercrown!
> 
> Today's Tex Special is one not to miss out on, for a limited time only we are offering
> $25 off Liga Privada Undercrowns!
> 
> The Undercrown, by Drew Estate, is a bold blend that was released in 2011 and came
> about when cigar rollers at the factory were smoking so many Liga Privadas that the
> company was having trouble keeping inventory. They decided to blend Undercrown to
> smoke instead, this time using dark wrapper leaf from Mexico. The Undercrown
> features a Connecticut binder and has a filler blend of Brazilian Mata Fina and Cuban
> seed Nicaraguan tobaccos. This chocolaty, earthy and creamy cigar has some of the
> richest tobacco flavors out there. The construction of the Liga Privada Undercrown is
> top notch ensuring an easy draw and razor straight burn from start to finish!
> 
> These undeniably tasty stogies are sure to satisfy every cigar enthusiast and at $25
> off you really don't want to miss out on this offer! Take advantage of this limited time
> sale and order your Liga Privada's today!
> 
> From your friends here at Tex Cigars!
> Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com


----------



## Ryan7311

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Competitive? Not competitive....those prices beat everything I've seen hands down! Thanks!


That's even better than what I've seen on cbid.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ryan7311 said:


> That's even better than what I've seen on cbid.


Agreed. I snagged a box on cbid when the released for 135...and they are nearly gone, so this is very tempting!


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> I couldn't pass this one up. $115 for a box of Corona Vivas Shipped! I took the plunge. LoL
> 
> Thanks 007.


that's $20 less than i payed for my box of vivas. and i thought that was a good deal already 

J.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> Don't if this has been posted or the prices competitive....
> 
> Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com
> 
> $25 off Undercrown boxes.


I am trying to purchase but wont let me select "NEW YORK" in the drop down box for shipping. Can someone else check that please>


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> I am trying to purchase but wont let me select "NEW YORK" in the drop down box for shipping. Can someone else check that please>


Pretty sure thy don't ship to NY that's why


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> Pretty sure thy don't ship to NY that's why


Well that sucks!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

From their Shipping and Returns page...



> At this time we are NOT shipping international orders or orders to New York. We do ship to APOs with USPS upon request.


That sux.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That's a hell of a deal they got going.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> Pretty sure thy don't ship to NY that's why


That's why I act as your drop ship processing center...:ss


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> That's why I act as your drop ship processing center...:ss


Exactly!


----------



## hawesg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



007 Cruiser said:


> Don't if this has been posted or the prices competitive....
> 
> Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com
> 
> $25 off Undercrown boxes.


Thanks, ordered a box of corona vivas. I have only ever actually smoked one but it was pretty good, i got a 5 pack a while ago and have smoked one and given away 3 so it's about time for some more.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic has a La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto 10-Pack for $78.95 for their weekend special. They only have two left as I am typing this.

La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto 10-Pack | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the triple maduro fans
Come And Get 'Em - Camacho Triple Maduro On Sale - Cigar.com

And use free shipping
www.cigar.com/FRSH23


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Goatmilk said:


> For the triple maduro fans
> Come And Get 'Em - Camacho Triple Maduro On Sale - Cigar.com
> 
> And use free shipping
> www.cigar.com/FRSH23


That's a pretty good deal. But I usually get these on the Monster in the Wingman sampler for even cheaper.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Goatmilk said:


> For the triple maduro fans
> Come And Get 'Em - Camacho Triple Maduro On Sale - Cigar.com
> 
> And use free shipping
> www.cigar.com/FRSH23


must resist...

MUST RESIST!

AAARG! unable to resist.... ordered.

J.


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUZWAT 5 for $33 w/free shipping on the monster


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



zeavran1 said:


> MUZWAT 5 for $33 w/free shipping on the monster


Haven't tried these yet. Good price? or Great price?


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster mashup has Tat Havana VI Nobles for 20 shipped and Undercrown Belicosos for 28 shipped. Pretty good deals! Grabbed the tats myself.


----------



## HoserX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Herman, I just ordered a box of Gran Toro's at $115.00, and got two confirmations they are processing. What an awesome price.


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International

This seems like a great deal to me. I know that Gurkha gets a lot of guff on here, but these are definitely some of their best blends, and at less than $3 a stick, it seems like a must try.


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Dude65 said:


> Cigars International
> 
> This seems like a great deal to me. I know that Gurkha gets a lot of guff on here, but these are definitely some of their best blends, and at less than $3 a stick, it seems like a must try.


I will take a dump in a bag for far less than $30. If anybody is interested please feel free to PM me


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Unholy Cocktail on free fall.

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars (#1354426) - CigarBid.com


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



HoserX said:


> Thanks Herman, I just ordered a box of Gran Toro's at $115.00, and got two confirmations they are processing. What an awesome price.


I'm glad I posted that deal here. Blasted budget didn't allow me to get in, looks like they're back to regular price now.


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

60% off Camacho Coyolar Cigars.. 65 a box very nice deal IMO


Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

To continue with my Camacho Bender.....


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Weekly Cigar Special. Premium cigars online at cheap cigar prices.

THE KITCHEN SINK SAMPLER
50 PREMIUM CIGARS $79.95

12- Trinidad 100th Anv Pet Rob
5- Romeo Habano Reserve Toro
1- A. Turrent Triple Play Toro 
1- Brickhouse Short Robusto
3- Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto
2- Rocky Patel 03 Cameroon Toro
3- Cain Nub Maduro 460
6- CAO LX2 BAM
3- Vivo Fuerte Corona
3- Torano Single Region Robusto
2- Cabiaguahn Guapos
1- El Triunfador No 5
2- A. Turrent Puro Corojo Robusto
2- Alec Bradley SCR Torpedo
4- Rushmore Washington


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best cigar prices has a couple of deals worth checking out in the on sale section:

Holy Lance Maduro at $152.96 per box.

V Churchill Extra at $103.97--with free shipping.

I have ordered from these folks before and can vouch for them.

http://www.***************.com/especials/FALLSALE/


----------



## HoserX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> Unholy Cocktail on free fall.
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars (#1354426) - CigarBid.com


Thanks Ken, just snagged a 10 pack.


----------



## HoserX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> Unholy Cocktail on free fall.
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars (#1354426) - CigarBid.com


Thanks Ken, just snagged a 10 pack. :boom: The slide continues.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Unholy Cocktail bottom's at $25 a 10 pack, as far as I was able to see. That's about as cheap as I've seen them get after doing a little research, it also seems as though this happens quite a bit so don't be down if your budget doesn't allow for this time around.


KSB said:


> Unholy Cocktail on free fall.
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 Cigars (#1354426) - CigarBid.com


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail bottom's at $25 a 10 pack, as far as I was able to see. That's about as cheap as I've seen them get after doing a little research, it also seems as though this happens quite a bit so don't be down if your budget doesn't allow for this time around.


Yep that is the cheapest I have seen them. I purchased a few last week before they did this. Paid more but it was still a deal at the time.


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Monster has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva 5 Pack's for $24.98 and JDN Antano 1970 Alisado 5 Pack's for $19.98 both with free shipping. Buy over $50 and add the $10 off coupon before checkout.....


----------



## stonecutter2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mphxaz said:


> The Monster has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva 5 Pack's for $24.98 and JDN Antano 1970 Alisado 5 Pack's for $19.98 both with free shipping. Buy over $50 and add the $10 off coupon before checkout.....


So I'm a little confused about Cigar Monster. When I go there, all I see is the option to buy Partagas Black label, or name your own price. What am I missing to see the UC and JdN sticks for sale?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



stonecutter2 said:


> So I'm a little confused about Cigar Monster. When I go there, all I see is the option to buy Partagas Black label, or name your own price. What am I missing to see the UC and JdN sticks for sale?


The deal changes every hour (or sometimes every two or three hours). You should be able to see it again during the mashup. That happens from 11 AM to 12 PM and 11PM to 12 AM every day. All the deals for the day that are still available can be purchased then.

They do another mashup over the weekend which has everything from that week.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mphxaz said:


> The Monster has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva 5 Pack's for $24.98 and JDN Antano 1970 Alisado 5 Pack's for $19.98 both with free shipping. Buy over $50 and add the $10 off coupon before checkout.....


DANG IT!!! I definitely would have grabbed those!


----------



## stonecutter2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> The deal changes every hour (or sometimes every two or three hours). You should be able to see it again during the mashup. That happens from 11 AM to 12 PM and 11PM to 12 AM every day. All the deals for the day that are still available can be purchased then.
> 
> They do another mashup over the weekend which has everything from that week.


Ohhh, thanks man! That explains a lot.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada No. 9 in free fall

Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Robusto Oscuro - 5 Cigars (#1358695) - CigarBid.com


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar dot com has a Pinar Del Rio 24 pack sampler in torpedo size for $40. Includes 6 of the following 4 blends: Oscuro, Classico, Sun Grown, and Seleccion 2010. Buy 5 of these bundles and throw them in a cooler for a couple of years!


----------



## KaChong

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



purepoker said:


> Cigar dot com has a Pinar Del Rio 24 pack sampler in torpedo size for $40. Includes 6 of the following 4 blends: Oscuro, Classico, Sun Grown, and Seleccion 2010. Buy 5 of these bundles and throw them in a cooler for a couple of years!


Good god that's a good deal!


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KaChong said:


> Good god that's a good deal!


Plus you can get free shipping! Sweet deal.


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a deal but if your looking for Fine & Rare 2012 Buy Alec Bradley Fine and Rare Cigars Online | Alec Bradley Fine and Rare Cigars for Sale


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice deal on the Zino Carbon Fiber cigar case + 858 Sungrowns at Jack Schwartz - click here.
To see my review - click here.
I've had this for a month now and love it.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

30 cigars for $89. Some decent sticks too...


----------



## Draepheus

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jheiliger said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> 30 cigars for $89. Some decent sticks too...


The Nub Dub might be enough reason for a lot of people to go for it lol.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Draepheus said:


> The Nub Dub might be enough reason for a lot of people to go for it lol.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Pale Horse said:


>


OMFG! I just cried laughing at this. Thanks Pale Horse.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> OMFG! I just cried laughing at this. Thanks Pale Horse.


Heh, glad I could make you laugh


----------



## 71r

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best cigar prices has H Upmann Club selection #2 for $75.00 a box .And some others as well.
Seems like a good deal.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Pale Horse said:


>


This is epic... LMAO!


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

15% off at Cheap Humidor.com this weekend.

P3HU598C


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago 10er on CI for just 25 shipped. Great deal on a good smoke. These really turn into some nice cigars after 6 months or so of rest.

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Serie V sampler is back up in the On Sale section of Atlantic from 29 plus shipping!

Oliva Serie V Cigars Sampler Box | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago 10er on CI for just 25 shipped. Great deal on a good smoke. These really turn into some nice cigars after 6 months or so of rest.


I'm not sure I would agree with you on the needing another six months rest. I think the six years rest they already have on them is enough. I do agree that they are a good cigar for what they are currently selling for.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The noventas don't suit me at all for some reason. Just meh...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ARG! Baitfish were on Monster, $19/fiver shipped. Had two in my cart, came back with an error that only one was available. Clicked again to proceed with just the one, and got an all sold out error! BAH!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ARG! Baitfish were on Monster, $19/fiver shipped. Had two in my cart, came back with an error that only one was available. Clicked again to proceed with just the one, and got an all sold out error! BAH!


****, I knew I should have checked at 0800 this morning.


----------



## Draepheus

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ARG! Baitfish were on Monster, $19/fiver shipped. Had two in my cart, came back with an error that only one was available. Clicked again to proceed with just the one, and got an all sold out error! BAH!


I wanted to try the Baitfish and MUWAT myself. Had I not been at class, I might of hit it up lol.


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

La Aurora Preferidos MAD on DailyCigarDeal.com 49.99 free shipping!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmmedic20 said:


> La Aurora Preferidos MAD on DailyCigarDeal.com 49.99 free shipping!


I've got some of these with about 6mos rest on them... OUTSTANDING! When I want a short (45min) smoke that is GREAT, this is what I reach for! They are so dark and creamy with lots of leather and cocoa... Now I'm trying to put them out of my mind so I don't go smoke one now! I've got work to do!

Joe


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 vEGAS Relic on freefall at cigarbid. 10 pack got at 29.00 good until about 9 pm Oct 26.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Johnpaul said:


> I'm not sure I would agree with you on the needing another six months rest. I think the six years rest they already have on them is enough. I do agree that they are a good cigar for what they are currently selling for.


I found I enjoyed them more after six months. Could be placebo but I find most cigars smooth out with some rest in my humidor. Lower rh probably plays a large part.


----------



## smokin surfer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Neptune Cigar out of Miami FL has a special code good until end of October. SCARY for $13 off $100 or more. I find a lot of my htf cigars in there...


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not exactly a deal, but Tampa Sweethearts now has the 2012 Toast Across America coffins available:

2012 Toast Across America Pack


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cuban Crafters Bundles On Sale

Maduro Robusto - $20.

Mild Shade Coronas - $19


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ekengland07 said:


> Cuban Crafters Bundles On Sale
> 
> Maduro Robusto - $20.
> 
> Mild Shade Coronas - $19


I'm assuming you recommend these? How are they?


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmmedic20 said:


> I'm assuming you recommend these? How are they?


Maduro bundle is good. Don't know much about the others. CC usually doesn't disappoint.


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

At 20 a bundle I'll give them a try


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone know the ci shipping coupon? Is it working?


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Freesh2a was last working one i know of


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



meatcake said:


> Anyone know the ci shipping coupon? Is it working?


Tyler started a thread just for the shipping codes... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/307664-free-shipping-codes-thread.html


----------



## Ryan7311

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ahem...FFP's at harborcigars.com. $16.50. Limit of 2 per customer.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Check out the 601 La Bomba sale prices on several vitolas at Famous: 601 La Bomba Cigars | Buy Discount 601 La Bomba Cigars Online

Don't forget to use your favorite coupons (available at the web page).


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous is doing $30 of $150 or more purchases with code "FBSAV30D" today only. Undercrown Robustos on sale for 157.95, less 30 with free shipping


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 Reds are on sale at Phatash: 601 Habano Red Label

Also, check under "on sale" for the fuego 777s. The bundles are dirt cheap--the 777s age very well.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada L40 boxes are in stock at Bonita Smoke Shop. I ordered one yesterday!

Liga Privada No


----------



## hawesg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Liga Privada L40 boxes are in stock at Bonita Smoke Shop. I ordered one yesterday!
> 
> Liga Privada No


Thanks Cory


----------



## jphank

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awww thanks for the heads up... I am trying to lay light on the cigar budget this month!


----------



## smokin surfer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man that's tempting..


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Liga Privada L40 boxes are in stock at Bonita Smoke Shop. I ordered one yesterday!
> 
> Liga Privada No


Awesome find Cory!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I wish they would split a couple up into 5ers...


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Glad you all find it helpful. I'll gladly split a second box with anyone who is interested. pm me!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What is shipping on a box?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Shipping is free from Bonita. Around 63 per fiver. Plus shipping from me. Let me know.


----------



## hawesg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Shipping is free from Bonita. Around 63 per fiver. Plus shipping from me. Let me know.


I think it says that shipping isn't free it just shows up as 0 until they process it, unless they have free shipping over a certain amount.

My confirmation says "UPS Ground 6.95 And Up Based on weight and Zip code"


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My shipping was 15.00. Again getting stuck in the rear end for being stationed overseas. If this hadn't been for L40s I would have never used this site. And I'm sure I won't be unless its the only place to get my hands on another limited item.



hawesg said:


> I think it says that shipping isn't free it just shows up as 0 until they process it, unless they have free shipping over a certain amount.
> 
> My confirmation says "UPS Ground 6.95 And Up Based on weight and Zip code"


----------



## hawesg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

what time did you order garron, i'm trying to estimate my chances of actually getting some of these.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Approximately 4 hours ago


hawesg said:


> what time did you order garron, i'm trying to estimate my chances of actually getting some of these.


----------



## smokin surfer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



hawesg said:


> what time did you order garron, i'm trying to estimate my chances of actually getting some of these.


Ordered a box around 10m EST. hope we ALL score!!!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The site says free shipping for cigar orders over $150...excluding APO.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



hawesg said:


> what time did you order garron, i'm trying to estimate my chances of actually getting some of these.





atllogix said:


> Approximately 4 hours ago


Well my order was too late. I was able to snatch up their last box of Dirty Rats though, after being informed there were no more L40's. I guess its a good consolation actually. But still will have to keep a lookout for the L40s.


----------



## smokin surfer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Well my order was too late. I was able to snatch up their last box of Dirty Rats though, after being informed there were no more L40's. I guess its a good consolation actually. But still will have to keep a lookout for the L40s.


Yeah, I had to settle for FFPs. Lol! I am going to have to make a new wishlist now 

Thanks again Cory.


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Worth it?


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Dude65 said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> Worth it?


Not to me, but everyone's tastes differ...

12ct. boxes of Cain F 550 tubos on clearance at Holt's for $44.95

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AStateJB said:


> Not to me, but everyone's tastes differ...
> 
> 12ct. boxes of Cain F 550 tubos on clearance at Holt's for $44.95
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


If only those were lanceros.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BigDaddyBry said:


> If only those were lanceros.


Then I would've bought the whole lot!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Then I would've bought the whole lot!


Only if you managed to beat me to them. :lol:


----------



## nillorset

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Dude65 said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> Worth it?


I don't think its worth it at all...


----------



## Milhouse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

i know alot of you guys like the 601 maduros... famous has boxes for $79 with free shipping... use a $10 off $50 coupon code and get a box of any size for $69 shipped... i'm not familiar with this stick, so if this isn't a great deal, my apologies... hope this helps someone


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

where is that $10 off $50 coupon for famous smoke.... i cant find any!!!!!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Unfortunately they don't seem to have a 10 off 50 at the moment...

Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## Mr.Cam

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> where is that $10 off $50 coupon for famous smoke.... i cant find any!!!!!


try going to retailmenot.com They have a bunch of Famous Promo Codes
ultimatecoupons.com has the one your looking for

SAV10D1112 is the $10 off $50


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SEARCHFSS usually always works too for 10 off 50


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> SEARCHFSS usually always works too for 10 off 50


bingo that one worked... 
thanks Kevin


----------



## hawesg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Well my order was too late. I was able to snatch up their last box of Dirty Rats though, after being informed there were no more L40's. I guess its a good consolation actually. But still will have to keep a lookout for the L40s.


They had dirty rats when I ordered my l40s, I would have ordered both if I knew. But then I guess you wouldn't have gotten them so this works out.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Cory for helpin us both out!



hawesg said:


> They had dirty rats when I ordered my l40s, I would have ordered both if I knew. But then I guess you wouldn't have gotten them so this works out.


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey Guys... I don't know if any of you need Hygrometers, but... I needed 2 new ones, so this is a great deal!

I "negotiated" a buy price of $10.15 for the Hygroset on Cigar Bargains. If you want to participate, here's a link!

https://www.cigarbargains.com/share/IFRKEKYW

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My local B&M has FFPs for $16.50 plus tax if anyone is interested I can pick you up some. They have 8 left. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LP fans - Undercrown 5 packs are on the monster for another 40 minutes.


----------



## Ortiz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free Fall: Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Robusto Oscuro - 5 Cigars on the devil site. Starts at 80....just saw them drop below $60.


----------



## buttstitches

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

***************.com/promos and enter code: COMEBACK25
Offer expires 11/15/2012:
Exclusions: must be instock item and excludes orders over $400 (final sale price)

Hmm, is this site banned on Puff?


----------



## naajsmith

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has a 5 pack frenzy (buy 2 fivers and get 1 free) plus get $10 off a $50 order w/their coupon on site. I got some Undercrown Robustos for less than $4.40 per stick. Seemed like a decent deal.


----------



## tylernim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Decent indeed.


----------



## Feldenak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



naajsmith said:


> Famous has a 5 pack frenzy (buy 2 fivers and get 1 free) plus get $10 off a $50 order w/their coupon on site. I got some Undercrown Robustos for less than $4.40 per stick. Seemed like a decent deal.


I'd say that's more than decent


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Slightly OT but I see you are a fan of the Genesis, too:

How do the Undercrowns compare?

Feedback from others is welcome.



naajsmith said:


> Famous has a 5 pack frenzy (buy 2 fivers and get 1 free) plus get $10 off a $50 order w/their coupon on site. I got some Undercrown Robustos for less than $4.40 per stick. Seemed like a decent deal.


----------



## naajsmith

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ch3rrytw1st said:


> Slightly OT but I see you are a fan of the Genesis, too:
> 
> How do the Undercrowns compare?
> 
> Feedback from others is welcome.


I obviously enjoy both, I believe the Undercrown has slightly more pronounced flavors but a fairly similar profile. There's a thread with more specific info here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-vs-genesis.html?highlight=undercrown+genesis

Hope I did that right.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This is off slickdeals from earlier today.

If you go to the link below and type in "COMEBACK25", you'll get 25% off your cigar purchase at ***************.com. Offer ends today (11/15). This is especially good for high end cigars that are rarely on sale (Padron, Ashton VSG, etc).

You have to go to their website shown above slash promos and then type in the code. I can't post links yet.

Apparently I can't post a website name either, so I'll just say the website is best cigar prices dot com slash promos (remove the spaces). It's a great deal, I hope you guys can take advantage, despite my inability to post links! lol


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aphex242 said:


> This is off slickdeals from earlier today.
> 
> If you go to the link below and type in "COMEBACK25", you'll get 25% off your cigar purchase at ***************.com. Offer ends today (11/15). This is especially good for high end cigars that are rarely on sale (Padron, Ashton VSG, etc).
> 
> You have to go to their website shown above slash promos and then type in the code. I can't post links yet.
> 
> Apparently I can't post a website name either, so I'll just say the website is best cigar prices dot com slash promos (remove the spaces). It's a great deal, I hope you guys can take advantage, despite my inability to post links! lol


That's awesome!

Note, you get the discount on the whole site (I think), so you aren't limited to the brands linked on the page after entering the code. A box of Corona Viva is $101.21!


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You guys know it keeps **** out the site name? Or is this some inside joke i don't get?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmmedic20 said:


> You guys know it keeps **** out the site name? Or is this some inside joke i don't get?


Appears to be blocked by the forum settings from puff...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mrj205 said:


> Appears to be blocked by the forum settings from puff...


PC gone wild...profanity filter. The other stuff being censored is sponsor related I would imagine.

And to whomever posted the Undercrown link above, ty.

There are some great deals to be had at famous smokess if you play the 3-for-2 game correctly in combination with coupon offers. You could easily walk away with a couple of fivers and a couple of boxes for just over $150. And you're not just limited to yard 'gars either.

Look at the noob acting like he knows shit


----------



## Wallbright

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tmmedic20 said:


> You guys know it keeps **** out the site name? Or is this some inside joke i don't get?


Thom, because of the deal above and on SDs I was able to score some of those 7-20-4 cigars you recommended for $35.66 shipped for a 5 pack sampler and then a 7 pack sampler of these Erte Seven Deadly Sin cigars. I think those are kind of rare and retail for $40 (atleast that is the price at BCP).

Hope I like them haha.


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BCP 25 % off mentioned above has expired and its not end of day yet on the 15th of Nov. :sad:


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BDog said:


> BCP 25 % off mentioned above has expired and its not end of day yet on the 15th of Nov. :sad:


Aw bummer, well I hope some got in, I picked up a couple of great fivers for less than $50.


----------



## Wallbright

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BDog said:


> BCP 25 % off mentioned above has expired and its not end of day yet on the 15th of Nov. :sad:


Good thing I ordered before the expiration lol.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I didn't understand the above post at first:

You get both items for buying the 7-20-4 sampler. And the code is still working for me.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ch3rrytw1st said:


> I didn't understand the above post at first:
> 
> You get both items for buying the 7-20-4 sampler. And the code is still working for me. _Unless I clear my cache within my browser and actually try and submit and order_
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!












Fixed that for ya! :tu


----------



## Wallbright

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ch3rrytw1st said:


> I didn't understand the above post at first:
> 
> You get both items for buying the 7-20-4 sampler. And the code is still working for me.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Yup that's the deal. When you buy the 7-20-4 1874 Sampler you get the Erte sampler for free. Ergo, a 5 pack sampler of 7-20-4s and a 7 pack of Ertes for $35.66 shipped.


----------



## BDog

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh thought you meant the "comeback25" code was still working. :biggrin1:


----------



## Wallbright

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BDog said:


> Oh thought you meant the "comeback25" code was still working. :biggrin1:


I think he was just saying that the way I worded what I used the code on was a bit confusing and then that the code worked for him still.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wallbright said:


> I think he was just saying that the way I
> worded what I used the code on was a bit confusing and then that the code worked for him still.


In Stock
7-20-4 1874 Series Collection Sampler - Various Sized Cigars-Box of 5 - Contains One of Each: 7-20-4 Classic Gran Toro, Robusto, Churchill, 7-20-4 1874 Torpedo Especial, Robusto Especial $30.71
Erte Seven Deadly Sins - 6 1/2 x 42-Sealed Pack of 7 
Liga Privada T52 Robusto - 5 x 52-4 Cigars - Limit 1 Per Customer	$44.96

Shipping Method: BCP Ship Saver

SubTotal:	
$75.67
Shipping:	
$4.95
Total:	$80.62

This is what my order looked like last night. Took forever for me to decide. May place a 2nd order.


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wallbright said:


> Thom, because of the deal above and on SDs I was able to score some of those 7-20-4 cigars you recommended for $35.66 shipped for a 5 pack sampler and then a 7 pack sampler of these Erte Seven Deadly Sin cigars. I think those are kind of rare and retail for $40 (atleast that is the price at BCP).
> 
> Hope I like them haha


If not you have my address


----------



## MikeW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New Havana Cigars (New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor) is discounting everything 15% - use THANKSNHC15


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MikeW said:


> New Havana Cigars (New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor) is discounting everything 15% - use THANKSNHC15


Nice!


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not exactly a promo, but is this isn't sharing the wealth, then I don't know what is: Oliva MB2...for sale?


----------



## tmmedic20

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Flor De Las Antillas Cigars, Discount Flor De Las Antillas Cigars - Superiorcigars.com...

Great smoke and a awesome price


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 sale at Cigar King. Not sure if they beat the Famous Smoke prices, but the La Bomba price is good, and there is a $10 off coupon so it's around $33 for the box of 10. 601 Thanksgiving Sale


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

More applicable to the pipe guys, but they do sell cigars as well.

Black Friday sale at P&C has begun. Check the site daily for changing deals now through Cyber Monday:

Black Friday Sale


----------



## Longer ash

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have not tried these yet but this is a deal per there normal price and I hear good things of this brand MCW Seleccion Sampler - Box 10 Cigars


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sorry if my post was misleading, I didn't realize the code was expired, that's too bad. I regret not purchasing a few things. There's always another deal.



ch3rrytw1st said:


> In Stock
> 7-20-4 1874 Series Collection Sampler - Various Sized Cigars-Box of 5 - Contains One of Each: 7-20-4 Classic Gran Toro, Robusto, Churchill, 7-20-4 1874 Torpedo Especial, Robusto Especial $30.71
> Erte Seven Deadly Sins - 6 1/2 x 42-Sealed Pack of 7
> Liga Privada T52 Robusto - 5 x 52-4 Cigars - Limit 1 Per Customer	$44.96
> 
> Shipping Method: BCP Ship Saver
> 
> SubTotal:
> $75.67
> Shipping:
> $4.95
> Total:	$80.62
> 
> This is what my order looked like last night. Took forever for me to decide. May place a 2nd order.


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone have any experience with ordering from this site?



VersionX said:


> Not exactly a promo, but is this isn't sharing the wealth, then I don't know what is: Oliva MB2...for sale?


Edit: I found that they are an authorized Drew Estates seller. Question answered enough, will let you guys know how they are.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar King Liga Undercrown cigars at discount prices from Cigar King - Your No. 1 Source for discount cigars!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have a 10% discount for Cigar King but don't need a full box...PM me if you want to discuss.


----------



## buttstitches

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Anyone have any experience with ordering from this site?
> 
> Edit: I found that they are an authorized Drew Estates seller. Question answered enough, will let you guys know how they are.


Garron, I've ordered a couple items from smallbatchcigar and they are great. Really prompt communication and shipping.


----------



## Milhouse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ch3rrytw1st said:


> I have a 10% discount for Cigar King but don't need a full box...PM me if you want to discuss.


just an FYI... famous-smoke.com has a better deal than cigar king.

depending on the vitola you want, their box prices are cheaper, or the same. Not to mention free shipping and a 20% off $150 coupon that is available.

a box of undercrown vivas come out to 130.39

use code SAV20P1119


----------



## edin508

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I took the chance and ordered from a new to me vendor today. The deal can't be beat if all goes well.
I grabbed a box of Undercrown Robustos for $99.30 and a 10 pack of 5x60 MUWAT's for under $50.00

Enjoy all!

I placed my first order with these guys today so I don't know how well they operate. But here is the deal, btw... check out the AF stuff too.

Nicaraguan Cigars


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

how much was shipping?



edin508 said:


> I took the chance and ordered from a new to me vendor today. The deal can't be beat if all goes well.
> I grabbed a box of Undercrown Robustos for $99.30 and a 10 pack of 5x60 MUWAT's for under $50.00
> 
> Enjoy all!
> 
> I placed my first order with these guys today so I don't know how well they operate. But here is the deal, btw... check out the AF stuff too.
> 
> Nicaraguan Cigars


----------



## Feldenak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



edin508 said:


> I took the chance and ordered from a new to me vendor today. The deal can't be beat if all goes well.
> I grabbed a box of Undercrown Robustos for $99.30 and a 10 pack of 5x60 MUWAT's for under $50.00
> 
> Enjoy all!
> 
> I placed my first order with these guys today so I don't know how well they operate. But here is the deal, btw... check out the AF stuff too.
> 
> Nicaraguan Cigars


Isn't that a B2B site?


----------



## Milhouse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



purepoker said:


> how much was shipping?


looks like he paid $20 in shipping...

still a good deal, but I never heard of this company


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



buttstitches said:


> Garron, I've ordered a couple items from smallbatchcigar and they are great. Really prompt communication and shipping.


Thanks Chris. I spoken with them today, seems legit, I have no worries.


----------



## edin508

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Milhouse said:


> looks like he paid $20 in shipping...
> 
> still a good deal, but I never heard of this company


This. And yeah, wish me luck, me either.


----------



## edin508

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Update.. I will be the lab rat. I was hoping that someone else had used them with good luck.
And, the $20 shipping covered both items. I will update when they get here

As of today, shipped FedEx.

Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_liga_privada_undercrown_robusto_box_of_25 Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto Cigars Box of 25 $99.30
Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_my_uzi_weighs_a_ton_muwat_5_x_60_pck_of_10 My Uzi Weighs a Ton MUWAT 5 X 60 Cigars Pack of 10 $47.44


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I ordered from them before no problems for me.


edin508 said:


> Update.. I will be the lab rat. I was hoping that someone else had used them with good luck.
> And, the $20 shipping covered both items. I will update when they get here
> 
> As of today, shipped FedEx.
> 
> Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_liga_privada_undercrown_robusto_box_of_25 Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto Cigars Box of 25 $99.30
> Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_my_uzi_weighs_a_ton_muwat_5_x_60_pck_of_10 My Uzi Weighs a Ton MUWAT 5 X 60 Cigars Pack of 10 $47.44


----------



## edin508

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> I ordered from them before no problems for me.


Thanks! Feeling a bit better about my order then. Another Bro is waiting for my shipment to come in, just to make sure things are all good.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I hope it goes better for you guys than it did me, I ordered from them a few months back (bought a box of Undercrown Corona Dobles) and while shipping was fast, several of them had split wrappers. I'm not a big complainer so I'm just smoking 'em anyway, I haven't contacted them at all, so don't consider this an indictment of their service, I could have been the exception. Please let us know how it turns out, because those prices are excellent and I'm low on Gran Toros.  Truthfully I'd probably try them again before saying anything, but you guys asked, so I'm providing details.

Edit: Just to be clear I'm talking about that prime wholesale place. Don't want any confusion.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some good deals on a lot of reliable sticks on the Monster today for the next 10 hours:

601 Blue torps for $19
La Requizzas for $19
Cain Daytonas for $19
AF Best Sellers for $26

There are some others too.


----------



## Longer ash

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Welcome to My Cuban Wheel - is having a crazy black Friday sale samplers on sale again


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



> With each box purchase, we're throwing in 5 FREE Cohiba Red Dot Robustos (5.0"x49) along with a FREE Cigar.com Xikar Inpress Torch Lighter.


cigar.com**Black Friday Box Bedlam Bonanza**

If anyone is looking for Genesis The Project Robustos at $20 off regular price.


----------



## edin508

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



edin508 said:


> Update.. I will be the lab rat. I was hoping that someone else had used them with good luck.
> And, the $20 shipping covered both items. I will update when they get here
> 
> As of today, shipped FedEx.
> 
> Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_liga_privada_undercrown_robusto_box_of_25 Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto Cigars Box of 25 $99.30
> Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 pc_my_uzi_weighs_a_ton_muwat_5_x_60_pck_of_10 My Uzi Weighs a Ton MUWAT 5 X 60 Cigars Pack of 10 $47.44


UPDATE...
The FedEx truck pulled away 10 min. ago with my stuff. Everything came well packed and in good condition.
The smokes, opened the box of Undercrowns and MUWAT's and pulled one out of each. Both seem to be in great condition, not dried out whatsoever. They will now go into the coolidor to rest.
The verdict..
Yes, I would order from these guys again. Good condition smokes with fast shipping and great prices. I may even order another box in a different vitola at these prices. I would do it today if I already didn't spend so much on a couple of other (for me) boxes of Christmas smokes. :wink:


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



edin508 said:


> UPDATE...
> The FedEx truck pulled away 10 min. ago with my stuff. Everything came well packed and in good condition.
> The smokes, opened the box of Undercrowns and MUWAT's and pulled one out of each. Both seem to be in great condition, not dried out whatsoever. They will now go into the coolidor to rest.
> The verdict..
> Yes, I would order from these guys again. Good condition smokes with fast shipping and great prices. I may even order another box in a different vitola at these prices. I would do it today if I already didn't spend so much on a couple of other (for me) boxes of Christmas smokes. :wink:


Awesome, good to hear. Like I said, I'll be giving them another try.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FYI I'm pretty sure those guys are the same as tobacco general. If you look at the websites, they are the same. Undercrowns and MUWATs on TG right now are the same price as on PW.

The difference? Spend $120 on TG and you get free shipping. Just a heads up. I know TG was more on Undercrowns and MUWATs before, but they appear to be on sale. ~$105 for Gran Toros and free shipping after adding 3 MUWAT singles? Deal.

(Would have done this as an edit, but I'm too late to do it)


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I waited too long. Too bad, really wanted this and enjoy the cohibas as well 



007 Cruiser said:


> cigar.com**Black Friday Box Bedlam Bonanza**
> 
> If anyone is looking for Genesis The Project Robustos at $20 off regular price.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holt's has some Cyber Monday deals, namely 10 MB3s for 45 shipped! Love when this deal comes up but I'm currently stocked up and broke! Some other great deals as well such as Tatuaje and La Aurora!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Hemingway in Havana

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Holt's has some Cyber Monday deals, namely 10 MB3s for 45 shipped! Love when this deal comes up but I'm currently stocked up and broke! Some other great deals as well such as Tatuaje and La Aurora!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Thanks Greg! I grabbed a 10 pack of the Tatuaje HCS Robusto Largo...$5 bucks apiece for these....WOW!!!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mule Kick in stock at Smoke Inn: Buy Four Kicks Mule Kick Cigars Online

I wish I hadn't blown the budget already...


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Hemingway in Havana said:


> Thanks Greg! I grabbed a 10 pack of the Tatuaje HCS Robusto Largo...$5 bucks apiece for these....WOW!!!


Glad I could help! About the best deals I've seen for Cyber Monday OR Black Friday


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Why didn't I pull the trigger when I first was going to, now they're out.



mrj205 said:


> Mule Kick in stock at Smoke Inn: Buy Four Kicks Mule Kick Cigars Online
> 
> I wish I hadn't blown the budget already...


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous cigars has some great sales going on right now--check out the 601s and Camacho Havanas and Selects. You can combine those with some excellent coupon deals offered at the site.


----------



## buttstitches

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Bundle of 20 for $39.95 at Cigar Place:
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - Cigar Place


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Packs of Mule Kick @ Emersons


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tasters Choice Bundle | CK's Cigar Shop
This looks like a steal of a deal with the Melanio in it and he is a member here!!! I might pick one up if the woman will let me lol


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has had a good "package insert" deal for a while.

Link: cigarsintl"dot"com/pi156

La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador No. 2 10 Cigars $39.99

CAO VR Convergence 7x50 10 Cigars $29.99

I have really enjoyed both of them so far. The VRs have some age on a nice dark oily wrapper. I like it as much or more than any CAO.

Since it is a url that uses cookies you can't combine it with the free shipping link, but they are offering free shipping right now for orders over $49. If you don't want to spend $50 to get free shipping just add something to your order that is on backorder then cancel the backordered item after your desired item ships. They will only charge you for the items that ship with no shipping fees.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Phil from Chicago said:


> Tasters Choice Bundle | CK's Cigar Shop
> This looks like a steal of a deal with the Melanio in it and he is a member here!!! I might pick one up if the woman will let me lol


He also has a code 10OFf for 10% off.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Check out the Monster today... 25ct MUWAT Baitfish under $100. Xi3 Carbon fiber cutter is only $59. Some other good stuff too!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Check out the Monster today... 25ct MUWAT Baitfish under $100. Xi3 Carbon fiber cutter is only $59. Some other good stuff too!


Combine with filler and use this 20% off $100 or more coupon. Super cheap baitfish. SAV20P1203


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$82 shipped for 25. Looks like the Ninja's hosting a split... check it out.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



David_ESM said:


> Combine with filler and use this 20% off $100 or more coupon. Super cheap baitfish. SAV20P1203


NICE. Got me the bundle and the Illusione 68 5'er for 5 extra bucks!


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn has a bunch of new LE stuff in, including the Davidoff 2013 Year of the Snake and the highly-awaited 2012 Oliva V Maduros!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

OK they are getting serious at the monster mash:

Arturo Fuente Short Story 5pk $21.99
My Father Sampler $32.99

I'll be picking these up and probably more.

Free shipping included with either deal.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^ and the $99/25 pack of Baitfish MUWAT's with free shipping as well

if only they offered that deal on Illusione 68's!


----------



## VAcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



wahoofever said:


> ^ and the $99/25 pack of Baitfish MUWAT's with free shipping as well
> 
> if only they offered that deal on Illusione 68's!


add a couple more dollars to your order and get 20% off with coupon SAV20P1203

$80 for 25 baitfish 

Edit: sorry, just saw someone else already mentioned the coupon earlier


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For Ave Maria fans, CI is having this sale:

Ave Maria
....enjoyable discount + FREE shipping
+ FREE box of Ave Maria Salomons

- ENJOYABLE discount on boxes
- FREE shipping on your order
- FREE Box of Holy Grail Ave Maria Salomons ($96 value), a box of 8 cigars

Cheapest box is $95 and go up to $135.

So for $95 shipped you can get 28 cigars. I've never tried an Ave Maria, so I'm personally not gonna bite but thought there may be fans out there.

Good through today or while supplies last.

Opinions?


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Serie V Belicoso on the mashup for 110 shipped. With the 20% coupon, comes out to 88 shipped. If anyone wants to split, it would be right around 24 shipped per fiver with Priority. Let me know, I've got the box in my cart!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Flash sale at CI - 12-12-12 Flash Sale : Big Brand Feeding Frenzy - Cigars International

There's some decent sticks here for $3!


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown Gran Toros on the mashup for 25 shipped! Go Go Go!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> Undercrown Gran Toros on the mashup for 25 shipped! Go Go Go!


Gone!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They'll be back...



jheiliger said:


> Gone!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I love these:

Aurora Preferidos Ecuador No. 2 5pk

That's a steal.



jheiliger said:


> Flash sale at CI - 12-12-12 Flash Sale : Big Brand Feeding Frenzy - Cigars International
> 
> There's some decent sticks here for $3!


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ch3rrytw1st said:


> I love these:
> 
> Aurora Preferidos Ecuador No. 2 5pk
> 
> That's a steal.


I placed an order... I've been wanting to try the new AJ Fernandez Pinolero's, and they are part of the deal too!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jheiliger said:


> I placed an order... I've been wanting to try the new AJ Fernandez Pinolero's, and they are part of the deal too!


What else did you get?


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

And here I was about to drop twice as much on cigars I haven't tried yet (albiet I probably would enjoy due to past experience and reviews) at cayp.com.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## jheiliger

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The others I got are some I enjoy already... the Ave Maria and the Patel Decade.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada Undercrowns Belicosos 5-pack for $29.95, 5-pack of Gran Toro $39.95.

Free shipping with $50 purchase at c*ga*.com.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Baitfish are up this morning on the Monster. Still can't believe that deal with the $20 off!


----------



## smokin surfer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Baitfish are up this morning on the Monster. Still can't believe that deal with the $20 off!


I got my order of em from last weekend and rott it is a $5 corona if I ever smoked one. Much sweeter and still has the MUWAT character to them. No regrets!


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Serie V's are back up on the mashup, use the 20% off code in this thread and they come out to 88 bucks shipped! Unbeatable!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has a $20 off coupon?


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ok im an idiot, found it! Hopefully they have coupons like this AFTER the holidays


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

joes daily deal has diesel coronas. great stick fellas
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## karma67

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Living Social has coupons for BnB Tobacco. $25.00 for $50.00


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Even better deal on the Living Social thing : code PARENTS1 gives 20% off, supposedly.


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the parents gives and extra 5 bucks off so it is 20 for 50


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mashup has La Epernay Elegance for $29.98 (no FS though)


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anejo's in stock, sharks too.

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 Sharks Figurado Single | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

not a deal but Corona Cigar has Papas Fritas, 2 tins per customer, have to call.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

how much are the papas fritas? Ive been trying to find a tin


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think they came to around 48 shipped for 2 tins


----------



## MikeW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FREEFALL has Surrogates Crystal Baller 5-packs - I've seen just over $25.00. Also some Baitfish but I didn't watch them very long.


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Big humidor has Papas Fritas instock right now. About $25 overpriced though. Big Humidor - Buy Online


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT on cigar.com daily deal. 65 shipped

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Deal on Diesel Coronas

10 Diesels For Just $24.95 - Cigar.com


----------



## justbrew77

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dirty Rats in stock - Nice Ash Cigars - Brands


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Papas Fritas in stock. Single/Tin/Box  Cigar.com


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

does cigar.com have a free ship code like CI?? If so I'm jumping on those PF's


----------



## buttstitches

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> does cigar.com have a free ship code like CI?? If so I'm jumping on those PF's


Free shipping on orders over $125 w/o a code.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Chris, yep I saw that, not looking to spend that much ATM.

All good, these aren't going anywhere


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've been using www.cigar.com/frsh23 for free shipping, looks like it still works


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SilverStreak said:


> I've been using www.cigar.com/frsh23 for free shipping, looks like it still works


You just made my decision of "should I wait until B&M gets them" real easy. Thanks buddy. RG for you!


----------



## Kingtut82

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

thanks for keeping this going y'all!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes most definitely RG to you Brandon!!!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks guys. I jumped on the Fritas too just to try them.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any coupons or free shipping for Smoke Inn?


----------



## Kingtut82

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not right now that "I" know about.


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What ya looking to pick up from Smoke Inn?


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



fauxtrot said:


> What ya looking to pick up from Smoke Inn?


Need to try the apocalypse


----------



## Walt69

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

50$ for 100$ in gift certificates to bnbtobacco "you can only buy 2 50$ vouchers"

You just have to sign up with a free membership, and pay with paypoo

here's the link.

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/532408?ref=conf-jp&rpi=98462152


----------



## beercritic

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Big Dirt Torpedo - Drew Estate.

10 for $34.95 thru 1/15/13

Cigar.com/CGPS147

Anyone know if they're good?


----------



## meatcake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



beercritic said:


> Big Dirt Torpedo - Drew Estate.
> 
> 10 for $34.95 thru 1/15/13
> 
> Cigar.com/CGPS147
> 
> Anyone know if they're good?


They are naturally sweet tobaccos usually used for pipe tobacco roles into a cigar with a sweetened wrapper. Not infused but very sweet non the less.


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Privada Papas Fritas 10-Pack - Cigars International


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Reg said:


> Liga Privada Papas Fritas 10-Pack - Cigars International


Oddly enough, if you go to cigars.com, their "fancier" sister site, you can get a tin of four for $22, making them $5.50ea, whereas the ten pack on CI is $6ea.


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oddly enough, if you go to cigars.com, their "fancier" sister site, you can get a tin of four for $22, making them $5.50ea, whereas the ten pack on CI is $6ea.


It shows $49.99 for me at CI. Link was in an email so maybe that's the discrepancy.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^Now that's a deal I might have to jump on! any chance you can forward me the link? my puff name at gmail dot com?


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Forward me the email

[email protected]


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sent and sent. Sorry for delay.


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nothing
Please make sure you sent it to [email protected]


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> Nothing
> Please make sure you sent it to [email protected]


Ok. Sent again. Email addy looked correct.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> Nothing
> Please make sure you sent it to [email protected]


Your email address is gmail dot come? :biglaugh:

Reg, I didn't get it either, but thanks for trying man!


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Your email address is gmail dot come? :biglaugh:
> 
> Reg, I didn't get it either, but thanks for trying man!


Sent again. The title doesn't have anything to do with LP and it's a forward from Hotmail. Could be getting filtered?


----------



## Tman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What sucks is that you can't combine it with free shipping code. If you're still interested, here's the link from the promo:

Link from the e-mail

P.S. If you figure out how to get a free shipping, let me know. I'm gonna pass on this until then.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tman said:


> What sucks is that you can't combine it with free shipping code. If you're still interested, here's the link from the promo:
> 
> Link from the e-mail
> 
> P.S. If you figure out how to get a free shipping, let me know. I'm gonna pass on this until then.


Ah. Dang. Makes it $55 for the ten, which is about the same price as cigar.com with the free shipping deal. OH well.

EDIT: We're all SO cheap. 0.50 difference? NO DEAL! When these are sold out everywhere and at $6-7 a pop, I'm gonna regret today! 
:smoke:


----------



## Tman

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ah. Dang. Makes it $55 for the ten, which is about the same price as cigar.com with the free shipping deal. OH well.
> 
> EDIT: We're all SO cheap. 0.50 difference? NO DEAL! When these are sold out everywhere and at $6-7 a pop, I'm gonna regret today!
> :smoke:


:lol: I know, but I would have absolutely jumped on free ship deal! My Coolidor is harder to close from too many cigars as is anyways! out:


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories worked for me

EDIT: nevermind, price bumped to 60 when I tried to check out


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ah. Dang. Makes it $55 for the ten, which is about the same price as cigar.com with the free shipping deal. OH well.
> 
> EDIT: We're all SO cheap. 0.50 difference? NO DEAL! When these are sold out everywhere and at $6-7 a pop, I'm gonna regret today!
> :smoke:


i went ahead and ordered it lol.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarbox of PA has $50 off Liga boxes and others boxes over $200
Damn good deal and I'd jump on if I had the space
Cigarboxpa.com

TODAY ONLY!

Save $25 on full-box purchases of $100 or more

Using coupon code:

BOX100

Save $50 on full-box purchases of $200 or more

BOX200


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cbid has Asylum Toro 10 pks starting at 32.50. I've been seeing this one land on many wish list here recently. It's possible this could help some one out.

Asylum Toro 10 Pack Starting @ $32.50 on CBid


----------



## atllogix

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yet another one, Liga Undercrown Gran Toro 5 Packs for $29.95 with Free Shipping at ceegardotcom

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro 5 Pack $29.95 w/ Free Shipping


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Undercrown Grand Toro Box (25) on the Monster Mashup for $129.98 w free shipping, Don't forget to use the $15 off $75 dollar coupon to make it $114.98 shipped.....


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



atllogix said:


> Yet another one, Liga Undercrown Gran Toro 5 Packs for $29.95 with Free Shipping at ceegardotcom
> 
> Liga Undercrown Gran Toro 5 Pack $29.95 w/ Free Shipping


I was given a 10% off code from them for my birthday, just not sure if it only works when I'm signed in under my acct or not, because they said it was good for 30 days...

In the promo box on checkout, put in the word "birthday" and get 10% off your entire order. I just did this for the undercrowns and got them for 26.95 out the door :smoke:


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor is having a 15% off sale on almost everything on their site. Just use promo code "JAN13" at checkout. Hopes this helps someone spend their x-mas money! 

EDIT: According to the email I got, the following brands are excluded: Ashton, Liga Privada, Punch, Macanudo, Partagas, La Gloria Cubana, Closeouts, Cohiba, El Rico Habano, Anejo, Brickhouse, and Don Tomas.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal has the Papa Fritas at 10 for 50 bucks as the Daily Deal.

Joe Cigar Daily Deal has the Asylum Toro at 10 for 32.50 today.

Free shipping.


----------



## Blueracer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal has the Papa Fritas at 10 for 50 bucks as the Daily Deal.
> 
> Joe Cigar Daily Deal has the Asylum Toro at 10 for 32.50 today.
> 
> Free shipping.


Papas Sold Out!

Asylum still good!


----------



## tylernim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

In for the updates.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT 6x60 5 packs on the mashup for 32.98


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just popped into Up Down cigars in Chicago - they are offering half off all of their God of Fires ('05/'06). They do mail orders. Needless to say I picked up a few


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT--Decent prices on the +11:

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## davidg1977

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's Make Me An Offer
Liga Privada Undercrown
Belicoso (6" x 52)
5 Cigars
MSRP:$42.26 i got mine for $30


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster has a box of Undercrown Gran Toros for $129.98. Couple that with coupon code "SAV10D0107", it comes down to $119.98 SHIPPED. Probably the best price I've ever seen on these.

I'd post the link, but I think I'm still link challenged. lol


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

i cant seem to find the free shipping link to CI that I've been using. Anyone care to share?


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Pasty said:


> Just popped into Up Down cigars in Chicago - they are offering half off all of their God of Fires ('05/'06). They do mail orders. Needless to say I picked up a few


Is the half off reflected online? showing 33 bucks a stick


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Will!!!


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anytime!


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> i cant seem to find the free shipping link to CI that I've been using. Anyone care to share?


 You have to click on the "my cart", and the current deal is 10 obsidians for $27, and then they include free shipping. Was just browsing there.....


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Is the half off reflected online? showing 33 bucks a stick


Sorry, just saw this now - you probably have to call and ask about the promo, the guy at the counter mentioned it off-hand.


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That particular promo is over, but they usually replace it with something else comparable.....


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Devil Site has Camacho Corojo Limited 10 packs in free-fall, got mine for 35.98 Camacho Corojo Limited Dipolma - 10 Cigars (#1417163) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jhedrick83 said:


> Devil Site has Camacho Corojo Limited 10 packs in free-fall, got mine for 35.98 Camacho Corojo Limited Dipolma - 10 Cigars (#1417163) - CigarBid.com


 Aah! I like free-falls......looks delicious!


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Arizona Dave said:


> Aah! I like free-falls......looks delicious!


Especially when that would cost you $100 on CI.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yea that's a great bargain right there. There usually is one or two deals like this a week on the free fall


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have tried these in the past, bought three, gifted one and smoked one. Still have one left. Hoping my next experience is better than the first (i.e. imo let it rest a bit first). Very bold.


----------



## Earley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

$50 for $25 or $100 for $50 at Stogie Boys!

SweetJack: 50% Off Cigars and Accessories from Stogieboys.com


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarmonster has Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva fivers up right now for $24.98 with free shipping. Even though I just bought some today, I had to get in on it and ordered two fivers.


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Earley said:


> $50 for $25 or $100 for $50 at Stogie Boys!
> 
> SweetJack: 50% Off Cigars and Accessories from Stogieboys.com


Just a heads up: "Redemption is limited to the nearly 300 products on the redemption page http://www.stogieboys.com/sweet-jack." <-- This fine print mentions that you can only use this on "select" items, and the selection isn't that great.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



HTML5 Gordon said:


> Cigarmonster has Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva fivers up right now for $24.98 with free shipping. Even though I just bought some today, I had to get in on it and ordered two fivers.


I'm only seeing the gran toro's???


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> I'm only seeing the gran toro's???


Vivas must have ended last night.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> I'm only seeing the gran toro's???





Pasty said:


> Vivas must have ended last night.


Yep. And they sold out immediately after I posted - like within 5 minutes.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

dammit!  i always miss the viva's!!


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm not sure if this is the right spot to put this, but I just noticed that Famous Smoke Shop has a LP #9 test flight sampler in stock for $52.

Liga Privada No. 9 Test Flight Cigar Sampler


----------



## Earley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Earley said:


> $50 for $25 or $100 for $50 at Stogie Boys!
> 
> SweetJack: 50% Off Cigars and Accessories from Stogieboys.com


Meh, poor selection and overpriced. Can't say I'd do this one again. Sorry guys.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Earley said:


> Meh, poor selection and overpriced. Can't say I'd do this one again. Sorry guys.


Did this before as well and wouldn't do it again for the reasons stated. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FFP and Ratzilla sampler packs back in stock on Cigar Hustler


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Looks like Ratzilla is already out of stock, but Dirty Rat & FFP samplers are still available.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I always knew that once I found the FFP's in stock that I wouldn't have the money to buy them. Damn them for not waiting until tomorrow to post these. DAMMIT!!!


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I think it'll make you feel better to know that there are only one per sampler... it's not that good a deal if you're not interested in the Undercrowns or JdNs included.


----------



## davidg1977

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I always knew that once I found the FFP's in stock that I wouldn't have the money to buy them. Damn them for not waiting until tomorrow to post these. DAMMIT!!!


you and me both brother


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

So I'm not sure how many of you are fans of the Natural line by Drew Estates, but Famous Smoke has a pretty nifty sale going on right now...

The Egg and Egg Maduro are on sale for $13!!!! Go get 'em!!!! Just kidding, fellas! You see, these really are on sale, but it's not the Egg that's the prize. It's the 6 cigar Natural sampler that you get FREE with every one!!!! That's 7 cigars (Egg, Clean Robusto, Dark Angel, Dirt Maduro, Dirt Torpedo, Root Maduro, and Root Deluxe Maduro) for $13!!!! And, as far as I know, it has no limit. Tried it by adding 4 eggs and it put 4 samplers in my cart!! This also works with the Medusa if interested, but it's $14. Add in the amazing coupons that Famous has, and you've got some amazing smokes at an even more amazing price!!!!! The page says the special ends 1/24, but I'm not sure if that's the sale price (only $1 off anyways) or the free sampler. Best get on it quick to not miss out.

Here's the link! Natural By Drew Estate Egg Cigars - Natural Box of 1

For kicks and giggles, I put 42 in my cart, and added the free Nub box coupon. Total came to be $543.90 for 318 cigars, haha!!!


----------



## Btubes18

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Dude65 said:


> So I'm not sure how many of you are fans of the Natural line by Drew Estates, but Famous Smoke has a pretty nifty sale going on right now...
> 
> The Egg and Egg Maduro are on sale for $13!!!! Go get 'em!!!! Just kidding, fellas! You see, these really are on sale, but it's not the Egg that's the prize. It's the 6 cigar Natural sampler that you get FREE with every one!!!! That's 7 cigars (Egg, Clean Robusto, Dark Angel, Dirt Maduro, Dirt Torpedo, Root Maduro, and Root Deluxe Maduro) for $13!!!! And, as far as I know, it has no limit. Tried it by adding 4 eggs and it put 4 samplers in my cart!! This also works with the Medusa if interested, but it's $14. Add in the amazing coupons that Famous has, and you've got some amazing smokes at an even more amazing price!!!!! The page says the special ends 1/24, but I'm not sure if that's the sale price (only $1 off anyways) or the free sampler. Best get on it quick to not miss out.
> 
> Here's the link! Natural By Drew Estate Egg Cigars - Natural Box of 1
> 
> For kicks and giggles, I put 42 in my cart, and added the free Nub box coupon. Total came to be $543.90 for 318 cigars, haha!!!


Not that bad of a deal...the egg is a pretty unique cigar.


----------



## Halen16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

dang site is stuck.....


----------



## MikeW

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic Cigar - AF Sampler for $36.95

Arturo Fuente Super Bowl Sampler | Atlantic Cigar Company

Each Sampler Contains:

1 - Arturo Fuente Un-Named Reserva Toro 2012 (5 3/4 x 48) $9.38
1 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art (4 7/8 x 46/60) $9.75
1 - Arturo Fuente Rosado Sun Grown Chateau Fuente King T Tubes (7 x 49) $10.92
1 - Arturo Fuente Sun Grown 8-5-8 (6 1/4 x 47) $6.95
1 - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 (5 1/4 x 50) $12.95

FREE;
1 - New - La Mia Robusto $6.10
1 - Cigar Fresh Humi-Bag Small $5.95


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Undercrown Vivas back on the Monster. Mashup is looking pretty good today.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FINALLY got the viva's before they sold out. Thanks man!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> FINALLY got the viva's before they sold out. Thanks man!!


They must have a BUNCH in stock this time - they're still there. I just bought two more fivers...


----------



## davidg1977

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Pasty said:


> Undercrown Vivas back on the Monster. Mashup is looking pretty good today.


what price you pay for yours so i know how much the average is gonna be for my wallet


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



davidg1977 said:


> what price you pay for yours so i know how much the average is gonna be for my wallet


They were $24.98 for a fiver with free shipping again. They all sold out again as usual.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



HTML5 Gordon said:


> They must have a BUNCH in stock this time - they're still there. I just bought two more fivers...


That's funny man, I went on really late last night to grab another but they were gone. Glad I was able to get one though! Man my cooler is slowly converting into a Drew Estate cooler...


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MikeW said:


> Atlantic Cigar - AF Sampler for $36.95
> 
> Arturo Fuente Super Bowl Sampler | Atlantic Cigar Company
> 
> Each Sampler Contains:
> 
> 1 - Arturo Fuente Un-Named Reserva Toro 2012 (5 3/4 x 48) $9.38
> 1 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art (4 7/8 x 46/60) $9.75
> 1 - Arturo Fuente Rosado Sun Grown Chateau Fuente King T Tubes (7 x 49) $10.92
> 1 - Arturo Fuente Sun Grown 8-5-8 (6 1/4 x 47) $6.95
> 1 - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 (5 1/4 x 50) $12.95
> 
> FREE;
> 1 - New - La Mia Robusto $6.10
> 1 - Cigar Fresh Humi-Bag Small $5.95


I really like this one because I can't find the Unnamed in my area. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Eastree

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I know it's not so much directly a tobacco sale ...

For those of us with a Caliber III, 13 Deals is running a 5-pack of CR2032 batteries for $1.99.
Direct link is here: 13 Deals.com - 5 Pack Cr2032 Watch Remote Button Cell Battery 3V - SHIPS FREE!


----------



## beercritic

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This ought be good enough for a RG bump.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...ww.cigarsinternational.com/html/sp-CA40-t.asp

8 decent smokes for $10

Free shipping if you add 10 Obsidian robustos for 27.50

Joe


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The link didn't work for me?



beercritic said:


> This ought be good enough for a RG bump.
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...ww.cigarsinternational.com/html/sp-CA40-t.asp
> 
> 8 decent smokes for $10
> 
> Free shipping if you add 10 Obsidian robustos for 27.50
> 
> Joe


----------



## beercritic

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This should.

Cigars International


----------



## splattttttt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



beercritic said:


> This should.
> 
> Cigars International


nice~


----------



## IslanderWay

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This was an awesome deal! Thanks


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



IslanderWay said:


> This was an awesome deal! Thanks


Agree. Still up but on back order. I can wait. And for $5 more you get a herf-a-dor. Will make a good gift.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Mashup has the Mi Barrio 5 pack sampler for 20 bucks shipped. Good deal on an excellent cigar! Also, DPG Serie JJ for 25 shipped 

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the espinosa sold out! dammit


----------



## Blueracer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Free shipping Link

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New smoker here. I really can't buy anymore stogies without buying a new humidor, but I find myself looking at cigars all day. Is this normal?


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ColdSmoker said:


> New smoker here. I really can't buy anymore stogies without buying a new humidor, but I find myself looking at cigars all day. Is this normal?


HELL YEAH!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oh yea, VERY normal. Screw the humidor man, just buy a cooler from now. 120QT at the smallest


----------



## RayJax

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Oh yea, VERY normal. Screw the humidor man, just buy a cooler from now. 120QT at the smallest


Very sound advice! Build bigger than you will ever feel you need and then post back in 6 months with your second build!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm STILL making that mistake man. Just bought a 120 qt cooler, decided it was too big, exchanged for a 70QT and its already almost full. I'm now left wondering why I didnt just keep that 120qt


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Sweethearts

$10 off + free shipping when you spend $175 or more

Promo code: Co166


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

From CI: Nica Libre mazo of 20 for 39.95 plus free shipping on entire order


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Undercrown Corona Viva - Cigar Place

CigarPlace.biz has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva boxes (of 25) on sale for $103.96 when you use promo coffee "liga". If you order today, shipping is only $1! That's only $4.19 per cigar... the cheapest I've seen them for yet.


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



fauxtrot said:


> Liga Undercrown Corona Viva - Cigar Place
> 
> CigarPlace.biz has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva boxes (of 25) on sale for $103.96 when you use promo coffee "liga". If you order today, shipping is only $1! That's only $4.19 per cigar... the cheapest I've seen them for yet.


Dear Lord, I wish I had my tax refund right now!!!!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dammit why couldn't it be next month! This month's cigar budget is going towards a new guitar amp.

Oh, speaking of undercrowns, the monster has 3 different sizes up there right now!


----------



## IslanderWay

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

In the WTS part of the forum I have these for even cheaper plus FREE shipping!!


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well, some of us don't have access to the WTS forum just yet... but believe me, my bank account is going to take a punch to the gut as soon as I do!


----------



## splattttttt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



fauxtrot said:


> Liga Undercrown Corona Viva - Cigar Place
> 
> CigarPlace.biz has Liga Undercrown Corona Viva boxes (of 25) on sale for $103.96 when you use promo coffee "liga". If you order today, shipping is only $1! That's only $4.19 per cigar... the cheapest I've seen them for yet.


Well, that was short lived. Meh!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

www.tampahumidor.com

Tampa Humidor has a coupon deal for $10 off any purchase of $50 or more. Plus their shipping is always free for singles. Code is "USA10".

I believe this is good until tomorrow (Saturday) night.


----------



## Milhouse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 packs of Undercrown Viva for $24.98 shipped on cigarmonster.


----------



## splattttttt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Milhouse said:


> 5 packs of Undercrown Viva for $24.98 shipped on cigarmonster.


been seeing full boxes for around the same price a lot as of late. Why is that?


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Supply has probably been more than meeting demand now that #9s are more common.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nub fans -- 10 cigar sampler + Xikar torch for $40 on cigar.com

Now through sunday. Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those of you on the CI list, check your e-mail for $20 off Genesis: The Project ALL boxes, ALL vitolas.

My only question is how many boxes and which vitola to buy...

ENJOY!!

Cigars International Weekend Spotlight

John


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just grabbed a box of the toros


----------



## VAcigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those who are in the Houston area, Stogies of Houston has Quesada Espana Lanceros in stock! Talked to them over the phone and they were really nice, even though you have to actually go to the store to get them, $8.50 a piece


----------



## orlandocigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oltimescigars dot com is offering 10% off any Viaje or Tatuaje that they have in stock. Coupon code febsavings


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

About time these went back on sale! MB3 Robustos 10 for 40 bucks shipped! Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva's top shelf smoke for 4 bucks a pop? I wasn't planning on spending money on cigars this month... there goes that


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Oliva's top shelf smoke for 4 bucks a pop? I wasn't planning on spending money on cigars this month... there goes that


I found them for about $42 shipped on Cbid, but the Holts deal is as cheap as I have seen them. Great deal!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I wasn't planning on spending on cigars this week, but I've been looking for MB 3's for cheap for a while. I had to do it. Then I figured I was buying them anyway, so I got an LFD sampler as well.


----------



## nfusion770

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> About time these went back on sale! MB3 Robustos 10 for 40 bucks shipped! Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Thanks- took advantage.


----------



## superman0234

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yeah, can't pass them up at that price. Best deal I've found is the torpedos on sale for 45 shipped. They typically come down this low every couple of months so it's best to stock up!


----------



## kuntry08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nfusion770 said:


> Thanks- took advantage.


Awesome Deal. I ordered mine. as well as a couple of Four Kicks and an Edge Candela for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## nfusion770

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

At risk of being hated by Padron fans everywhere, Cigarplace just emailed a whole bunch of coupons. 10% off Padron 64 5 packs and 26 4 packs. Limited supply but about the best prices you are going to find. Promo code (Padron). Also 5% off Fuente (fuente), 10% off Ashton VSG (VSG), 15% off Oliva V (v), 5% Tatuaje (tatuaje). Bunch of other stuff but these are the highlights.


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> About time these went back on sale! MB3 Robustos 10 for 40 bucks shipped! Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Thanks bought a 10er yesterday and came home to them on my doorstep today


----------



## atbat16

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nfusion770 said:


> At risk of being hated by Padron fans everywhere, Cigarplace just emailed a whole bunch of coupons. 10% off Padron 64 5 packs and 26 4 packs. Limited supply but about the best prices you are going to find. Promo code (Padron). Also 5% off Fuente (fuente), 10% off Ashton VSG (VSG), 15% off Oliva V (v), 5% Tatuaje (tatuaje). Bunch of other stuff but these are the highlights.


Awesome, thanks for sharing. I have been wanting to try some 64s


----------



## mikebjrtx

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



superman0234 said:


> About time these went back on sale! MB3 Robustos 10 for 40 bucks shipped! Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Crap I missed it.


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I saw this on the other forum (SF) and thought I'd share it here. They were on sale for $20 last week, but even at $27.50 now, it's a steal.

It's a 40 count travel humidor. Well, not exactly....it is not labeled as such, but it is the same case and comes with the same foam trays as the 40 count Herf-A-Dor from CI that sells for $50. It does not come with the green foam humidifier in the lid....but who uses those crappy things anyway?!? I got mine in yesterday, and it's legit, and shipping was fast.

Megilla Case w/ Layered Foam


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has MUWAT Bait Fish up for $19.98 (+ free shipping obviously)

One of the best prices Ive seen for them.


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



TopsiderLXI said:


> Monster has MUWAT Bait Fish up for $19.98 (+ free shipping obviously)
> 
> One of the best prices Ive seen for them.


Picked up 2, Thanks!


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails for 29.95 plus free shipping at cigar.com. Deal of the day...


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

On the Mash Up, Murcielago Robusto Box of 20 for $54.98. Not sure if they have a 10 off 50 right now, but if so, that is a great deal


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.net has Liga Undercrowns by the box in stock.
Use promo code liga for 20% discount.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My mistake, correction. Cigarplace.biz


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Cigarplace.net has Liga Undercrowns by the box in stock.
> Use promo code liga for 20% discount.


They also have free shipping tomorrow morning from 6-10 am, early bird special!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Max_Power said:


> They also have free shipping tomorrow morning from 6-10 am, early bird special!


Yup, they first sent me an email letting me know they were in stock. I place my order and get the "Early Bird " email an hour later. All good though I needed a box anyway.


----------



## mikebjrtx

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I got both emails also. Placed my order before the second email but left a remark about shipping offer. I'll let you know if I get the shippiung, but I would have ordered anyway. I didn't want to miss out again. Still a great deal on the Undercrowns.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mikebjrtx said:


> I got both emails also. Placed my order before the second email but left a remark about shipping offer. I'll let you know if I get the shippiung, but I would have ordered anyway. I didn't want to miss out again. Still a great deal on the Undercrowns.


Thanks Mike, let me know how you make out. And I agree, still a good deal.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ashton ESG on Monster Mush up. 5er for $69.98. Not bad some I have seen them at local B&M for close to $35 each.


----------



## nfusion770

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> Ashton ESG on Monster Mush up. 5er for $69.98. Not bad some I have seen them at local B&M for close to $35 each.


I think that's a pretty decent deal. Add another single or something else and you can use 10 off 75 code SAV10D0211


----------



## nfusion770

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smoke Inn had the FFP in stock for a few minutes. OOS now but I think there are still some Dirty Rat 4 packs available.

Link to DR


----------



## IslanderWay

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

noooooooo...there gone.


----------



## Dio

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gone already



nfusion770 said:


> Smoke Inn had the FFP in stock for a few minutes. OOS now but I think there are still some Dirty Rat 4 packs available.


----------



## mcwilcr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Cigarplace.net has Liga Undercrowns by the box in stock.
> Use promo code liga for 20% discount.





RedDragon888 said:


> My mistake, correction. Cigarplace.biz


Thats a killer deal, and it's still going on! Thanks for the heads up!:thumb:


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mcwilcr said:


> Thats a killer deal, and it's still going on! Thanks for the heads up!:thumb:


Your welcome Chris, hope you got a chance to snag a box. Mine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## mikebjrtx

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RedDragon888 said:


> Thanks Mike, let me know how you make out. And I agree, still a good deal.


Great deal and they did give me the shipping for FREE


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mikebjrtx said:


> Great deal and they did give me the shipping for FREE


Very nice! I'll be contacting them for sure,


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

there's a really good deal on the Monster right now...shhhhhhh


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Friday's Special

Jack Schwartz has two different samplers;

NM 12 for $66.00
Sungrown 12 for $77.00

Nice variety for those who like to sample cigars, the NM is for Natural & Maduro.

Not sure what the s/h charges are.


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got an email from cheaphumidors that they are blowing out imperfect Monolith 1200 units for $799 plus shipping. Shipping to CA was $208 via FedEx freight. This is the lowest I've seen this unit, about $600 less.

Cheap Humidors Monolith Imperfect Electronic Humidor

This vendor has a 60 day money back return policy if you are not satisfied.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Dan, although there aren't any currently in stock I have been added to the wait list.



NuG said:


> Got an email from cheaphumidors that they are blowing out imperfect Monolith 1200 units for $799 plus shipping. Shipping to CA was $208 via FedEx freight. This is the lowest I've seen this unit, about $600 less.
> 
> Cheap Humidors Monolith Imperfect Electronic Humidor
> 
> This vendor has a 60 day money back return policy if you are not satisfied.


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> Thanks Dan, although there aren't any currently in stock I have been added to the wait list.


Crap, when I posted it was in stock. They must have only had a handful and they sold.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NuG said:


> Crap, when I posted it was in stock. They must have only had a handful and they sold.


I don't mind, thank you for sharing this deal. I can wait.


----------



## Goatmilk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Way too rich for me but it shows in stock


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Serious Cigars currently has Herrera Esteli singles and boxes in stock at the cheapest prices I've seen yet. This isn't exactly a "promo", but I know they're the new hot thing so I figured everyone would like to know anyway.

Herrera Esteli Cigars from SeriousCigars.com

Cigar King is also selling 5-packs and boxes (that are all in stock at the moment). The boxes are more expensive than Serious Cigar, but some of the 5-packs come out cheaper per cigar than Serious's singles.

Herrera Esteli cigars at discount prices from Cigar King - Your No. 1 source for premium discount cigars.

Enjoy! I know I am...


----------



## Smoke0ne

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anybody know of a good deal on either a Xikar or Palio cutter? I just had my Palio stolen out of my dorm room and now need a replacement.


----------



## Reg

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Smoke0ne said:


> Anybody know of a good deal on either a Xikar or Palio cutter? I just had my Palio stolen out of my dorm room and now need a replacement.


If I remember correctly I got my Palio free from Atlantic with a box purchase which I thought was a good deal. That was a while ago but might be worth keeping an eye on their specials. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you don't mind a Palio with a CAO logo on it...

Cao Palio Cigar Cutter | eBay

Cheap as i've seen them brand new...



Smoke0ne said:


> Anybody know of a good deal on either a Xikar or Palio cutter? I just had my Palio stolen out of my dorm room and now need a replacement.


----------



## Earley

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has 4 maduros and a lighter for $9.99 plus shipping.

1- Cohiba Black Robusto
1- Obsidian Robusto
1- 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype
1- HC Series Maduro Toro
1- Black-Ops 'Alpha' Lighter

SP-CIGPRO31 - Maduro Intro Sampler + Lighter - Cigar.com


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Earley said:


> Cigar.com has 4 maduros and a lighter for $9.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 1- Cohiba Black Robusto
> 1- Obsidian Robusto
> 1- 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype
> 1- HC Series Maduro Toro
> 1- Black-Ops 'Alpha' Lighter
> 
> SP-CIGPRO31 - Maduro Intro Sampler + Lighter - Cigar.com


I must be doing something wrong as my cart keeps showing $75.24 for a total.


----------



## tswest11

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> I must be doing something wrong as my cart keeps showing $75.24 for a total.


It's a good deal at 9.99. Its a horrible deal at $75! Unless they say the lighter is worth like, what, $50? Or, if you hate money.


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Smoke0ne said:


> Anybody know of a good deal on either a Xikar or Palio cutter? I just had my Palio stolen out of my dorm room and now need a replacement.


Cigarmonster has Xikars, xi2's are around $25 and xi1's are $42 both with free shipping. The only problem is that you can't choose the color, whatever color is selling on monster for that day is the only color you get.


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> I must be doing something wrong as my cart keeps showing $75.24 for a total.


Try this LINK

Shipping will run you $5.95


----------



## z6joker9

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> I must be doing something wrong as my cart keeps showing $75.24 for a total.


You can't pair the $9.99 and the free shipping, or else it changes the combo to the non-special price.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NuG said:


> Try this LINK
> 
> Shipping will run you $5.95


That one worked. Thank you.


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> That one worked. Thank you.


No prob.

Also a heads up for everyone, Cigar.com has Liga Privadas 9 and T52, "on order". Throw those into your order and it will ship when they areback in stock and you are only paying one time for shipping. Single prices are not bad if you ask me.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best thread ever!


----------



## mcwilcr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got this LINK from CI. Good deal if you are also looking for a Xikar cutter. Add the sampler to your shopping cart and paste

CigarsIntl.com/SHFREE33

into your browser for free shipping on your order.


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Speaking of CI, they have this big sale going on with some pretty good deals... I think. Don't forget to check CBid first, just in case!

Ides of Savings Flash Sale - Cigars International

edit: They have boxes of Genesis The Project Torpedoes for 69.99 if anyone missed the last sale.


----------



## tswest11

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



fauxtrot said:


> Speaking of CI, they have this big sale going on with some pretty good deals... I think. Don't forget to check CBid first, just in case!
> 
> Ides of Savings Flash Sale - Cigars International
> 
> edit: They have boxes of Genesis The Project Torpedoes for 69.99 if anyone missed the last sale.


There are a few good looking deals on that page. The 601 Series (includes 2 La Bomba), San Lotano, and Diesel Samplers all look pretty nice, if you like any of those cigars. All 29.99.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has a deal on Camacho Triple Maduros - 10 Robustos for $49.95. Seeing as these go for $11 each normally, I think this is a great deal.

Here's the link (a search on the site won't turn up this deal): Camacho Triple Maduro Now 57% Off - Cigar.com


----------



## NuG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has Liga Privada 9's and T52's in stock, prices look to be around retail. No price break on boxes so ordering singles aren't a bad thing.


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Liga Undercrown Grand Toro Boxes of 25 are on the Monster Mashup for $129.98 and free shipping. Use the $15 off $125 coupon code SAV15D0311 to get them for $114.98!


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mphxaz said:


> Liga Undercrown Grand Toro Boxes of 25 are on the Monster Mashup for $129.98 and free shipping. Use the $15 off $125 coupon code SAV15D0311 to get them for $114.98!


That's a good deal


----------



## Deadhead Dave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Undercrown gran toros are back up on Monster right now.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mphxaz said:


> Liga Undercrown Grand Toro Boxes of 25 are on the Monster Mashup for $129.98 and free shipping. Use the $15 off $125 coupon code SAV15D0311 to get them for $114.98!


Back on the mash up now. I want to buy a box, but I still have a full box of the corona vivas. Hopefully somebody gets in on the deal. C y B Lonsdales are sold out now, but watch for them this weekend.


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

By chance - I checked the Mashup with less than a minute to go and managed to snag a box. That was a good deal. I like the grand toros better than the corona vivas - I have two boxes of the corona vivas - I'm selling at least one, if not both boxes.....


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



penguinshockey said:


> By chance - I checked the Mashup with less than a minute to go and managed to snag a box. That was a good deal. I like the grand toros better than the corona vivas - I have two boxes of the corona vivas - I'm selling at least one, if not both boxes.....


The Gran Toros are my favorite also, glad some of you were able to take advantage of that deal! The box I picked up this morning will get a nice long rest as I finish up the one I have open :smoke:


----------



## tswest11

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some really good stuff on the Mashup right now in the way of 5 packs. Undercrowns (Corona Viva), My Father #2 , 601's (Blue and Green), bunch of Oliva's, Tat Havana. Some prices better than others, but worth a look.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Build your own mega sampler at three bucks a stick.

There are some steals here. Don't forget to add the free shipping code SHFREE33

Build Your Own Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## jabuan

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

just got this link from famous for boxes under $50. just pay attention to the number that comes in each box. get into the smaller numbers and you might not consider it a deal. just a thought.

http://emailspecials.famous-smoke.c...mail&utm_campaign=EMP2584&utm_content=feature


----------



## huskers

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Someone please tell me this isn't a good deal. I have never had the virtue but I love the macanudos.

Don't really have the money to be spending on cigars right now but this deal just seems to good to pass up!


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



huskers said:


> Someone please tell me this isn't a good deal. I have never had the virtue but I love the macanudos.
> 
> Don't really have the money to be spending on cigars right now but this deal just seems to good to pass up!


That deal looks crazy good!!! I just spent over $100 on cigars this week, otherwise I'd be all over that... The Virtues have great reviews


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



huskers said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> Someone please tell me this isn't a good deal. I have never had the virtue but I love the macanudos.
> 
> Don't really have the money to be spending on cigars right now but this deal just seems to good to pass up!


Both of these sticks sell for an average of $3 ea on Cigarbid (reference auction tracker). 47 cigars X $3ea = $141 . Is it a good deal...Yes...if you like them both. Otherwise I'd just pick up a couple 5ers off the bid, cause its really not a great deal.


----------



## huskers

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> Both of these sticks sell for an average of $3 ea on Cigarbid (reference auction tracker). 47 cigars X $3ea = $141 . Is it a good deal...Yes...if you like them both. Otherwise I'd just pick up a couple 5ers off the bid, cause its really not a great deal.


Uhhhh.......no they don't. You can't even get macanudos on cbid. The macanudos are hard to find for a cheap price.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



huskers said:


> Uhhhh.......no they don't. You can't even get macanudos on cbid. The macanudos are hard to find for a cheap price.


You are correct. The tracker says last auction on Cbid for the Hyde parks was in 2011. My bad.


----------



## huskers

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BaconStrips said:


> You are correct. The tracker says last auction on Cbid for the Hyde parks was in 2011. My bad.


That's ok. I'm gonna jump on this. You really are getting a box of macanudos free.


----------



## Jimmy James

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



huskers said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> Someone please tell me this isn't a good deal. I have never had the virtue but I love the macanudos.
> 
> Don't really have the money to be spending on cigars right now but this deal just seems to good to pass up!


This seems like a no brainer. Now where is my wallet.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a "Promo", but I know many of us have been looking for these, so...

Cigar Hustler has UF-13s in stock. Currently only available in a sampler with 1 UF-13 and 4 Undercrowns. Be warned, they sent out an email about it, so the site is getting *hammered*. I was patient and got my order for two samplers in. Considering the singles pricing for the Undercrowns, it isn't a bad deal at all - you end up paying ~$11.50 for the UF-13.

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up.


----------



## orlandocigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My friends over at Oltimescigars.com are offering 10% off Liga no. 9 and Viaje. The prices are already pretty low and this will get you an additional 10% off.
Coupon code : springsavings0313


----------



## huskers

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I see that CI has buy a box, get a 14 cigar sampler free.

Anyone know if I buy 2 boxes............will I get two samplers?

Nevermind...............looks like i do.

Spend $100 on 2 boxes and I get 28 free cigars to boot!


----------



## amm0d0rs

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not really a promo but a chance to win a FREE humidor!

To celebrate our launch, we're giving away a free Ammodor ammo can humidor made from a US military surplus .50 cal ammo can. Enter to win through the end of March on our Facebook page www[DOT]facebook[DOT]com/ammodors OR on our website www[DOT]ammodors[DOT]com.


----------



## huskers

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

done did, thanks Kevin.


----------



## tswest11

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal

Pretty good deal on the Black Market/Liga Undercown combo, if you asked me. Works out to 3.50 per cigar, so if you like both those, then its fantastic. I'm in for one. (Maybe 2...)


----------



## splattttttt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I like the 601 GO deal much better. And they ship free. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tswest11 said:


> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal
> 
> Pretty good deal on the Black Market/Liga Undercown combo, if you asked me. Works out to 3.50 per cigar, so if you like both those, then its fantastic. I'm in for one. (Maybe 2...)


The Undercrown is the Toro too (my favorite)! I've got to stop visiting this thread after my tobacco budget is blown. :banghead:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BNB Tobacco has a spend $25, get $50 deal on Living Social right now.

Best part is, you can use the deal to cover shipping, shipping isn't excluded!

BNB Tobacco - spend $25, get $50!

The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BNB Tobacco has a spend $25, get $50 deal on Living Social right now.
> 
> Best part is, you can use the deal to cover shipping, shipping isn't excluded!
> 
> BNB Tobacco - spend $25, get $50!
> 
> The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


Use Code "BESTOF" to receive another $5 off


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

pretty sure that BESTOF coupon expired already, unfortunately!


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Worked for me a couple minutes ago....


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



shakinghorizons said:


> Worked for me a couple minutes ago....


Bah. Oh well.

Updated link: The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories

If I get three people to buy using this link, mine is free! So.. you know... help a fella out!


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

That's a good deal...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yep. Sure is. I got an Oliva V Maduro toros fiver for $30 total out of pocket. Can't beat V maddies at $6/ea!


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

this is still going on gents. i got 5 liberty coffins for 49 bucks total!!!

The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> this is still going on gents. i got 5 liberty coffins for 49 bucks total!!!
> 
> The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


i just need one more


----------



## Wallbright

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> i just need one more


If I didn't just blow my cigar budget for the month I would help you out. That's a great deal on the Liberties.


----------



## UTKhodgy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Lopezoscar03 said:


> i just need one more


Used your link and grabbed the Liberty 5'er. Thanks!


----------



## Lopezoscar03

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



UTKhodgy said:


> Used your link and grabbed the Liberty 5'er. Thanks!


sweet!!!! thank you sir!!!!!!


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If anyone else plans on buying the living social deal, can you message me please? I have a link that you can use, but am not at enough posts to be able to post the link. I need two more purchases. Thanks everyone


----------



## yellot00tr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Phatash: 20% off with code sis20. Good for everything, including st dupont and xikar


----------



## ACasazza

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I only need one moreon my BnB tobacco deal! Link is in my signature!


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

[SUB][/SUB]


ACasazza said:


> I only need one moreon my BnB tobacco deal! Link is in my signature!


I took care of the last one for you Anthony...


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I still need two more people to use my link please please pleaseeee for the living social deal. Please message me for the link, as I cant post links yet and I cant figure out how to edit my signature 

EDIT: OK so i found out how to change my signature but it wont let me post a link there either because i am at 26 posts  so please message me for my link if you want to purchase the living social deal. Thanks to all my BOTL


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

OK, so I finally hit 30 posts!! If you want to purchase the living social deal, please use my clickable link. I need to more, thanks yall!!

The Best Daily Deals in Ft. Lauderdale - BnB Tobacco - $50 to Spend on Cigars and Accessories


----------



## ACasazza

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



penguinshockey said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> I took care of the last one for you Anthony...


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anybody else want to buy the living social deal??? I have a link in my signature prettttyyy pleaseeee


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nola.bell said:


> Anybody else want to buy the living social deal??? I have a link in my signature prettttyyy pleaseeee


Please keep this in another thread. I know people come to this thread to find good deals not to try and get you free cigars...thanks


----------



## axiscized

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well said Nick.


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Apologies


----------



## mphxaz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



drb124 said:


> C y B Lonsdales are sold out now, but watch for them this weekend.


CyB Lonsdale (& Robusto) 5 packs are back up on this Weekend's Monster Mash-Up along with MUWAT 5x60 10 packs, and both MUWAT Bait Fish 5 & 25 Packs.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mphxaz said:


> CyB Lonsdale (& Robusto) 5 packs are back up on this Weekend's Monster Mash-Up along with MUWAT 5x60 10 packs, and both MUWAT Bait Fish 5 & 25 Packs.


Thank you! Picked up some bait fish.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has boxes of 2009 Oliva V Maduros!
Weekend Spotlight - Cigars International 
sux that this is the only year i'm missing too, damn having no space!


----------



## orlandocigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ol' times Cigars is offering 10% off Padron Cigars, the prices are already great and this coupon makes them a steal.
Coupon code padronsale2013
Here is the link to the site Padron Cigars : Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SmokeInn.com is currently running an awesome promo!!! Valid until Sunday, April 21, use the promo code: DOJOFREE for FREE SHIPPING ON ANY ORDER, NO MINIUMUM!!! Plus every order that uses this promo code will recieve a free "secret bonus" item. Supposedly the larger the order, the sweeter the bonus item.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the Diesel fans, Unholy Cocktail boxes are on Free Fall, $75 is the bottom.


----------



## Milhouse

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nola.bell said:


> SmokeInn.com is currently running an awesome promo!!! Valid until Sunday, April 21, use the promo code: DOJOFREE for FREE SHIPPING ON ANY ORDER, NO MINIUMUM!!! Plus every order that uses this promo code will recieve a free "secret bonus" item. Supposedly the larger the order, the sweeter the bonus item.


love cigar dojo. it's such a fantastic concept


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This deal at CI is a total stunner--three bucks a stick and free shipping with some excellent choices:

Build Your Own CIGARfest Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## ten08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> This deal at CI is a total stunner--three bucks a stick and free shipping with some excellent choices:
> 
> Build Your Own CIGARfest Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


Choose (4) 5-pks from the list for $60. I had to bite on this one, and it took longer than I expected to narrow them down to my 4. Great deal!


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

To anyone looking at the 20 for $60 CI deal above: do yourself a favor and pick up the DPG JJ Selectos! Yum...


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I am amazed the Pinolero Coronas lasted this long. Check out the box prices anywhere compared to three bucks a stick.


----------



## yellot00tr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Elighters 15% off fathers day coupon:

FBFD2013

Should be a bunch of Father's day coupons coming up in the next few weeks


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Lp ffp in stock at cigar dot com and cigars-now dot com


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



purepoker said:


> Lp ffp in stock at cigar dot com and cigars-now dot com


Thank you much. Didn't see them at cigarsnow but did grab a box of Rats at the other place, thanks again for the heads up. Now if I could only find some L40s in stock


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Guess they are gone, I don't see them on either site


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Free Shipping for CigarHustler.com, Large selection of cigars -- *Coupon Code: SmokeMoreDE *, no minimum purchase required. Code expires on Friday I believe


----------



## nfusion770

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Top Quality Cigars has a 9 cigar liga sampler for $80. Only one undercrown in the bunch.

Premium Vintage and Rare Cigars | Top Quality Cigars

1/LIGA UNICO UF-13
1/LIGA UNICO L40
1/LIGA #9 ROBUSTO
1/LIGA T52 TORO
1/UNDERCROWN CORONA IVIVAI
2/MUWAT BAIT FISH
2/LIGA UNICO PAPAS FRITAS


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster has the Xikar EXII Liga Privada Lighter up right now for $59/free shipping.
Ends at 12am 5/12/13.

Cigar Monster - Humidors and Accessories!


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



purepoker said:


> Lp ffp in stock at cigar dot com and cigars-now dot com





shaun341 said:


> Thank you much. Didn't see them at cigarsnow but did grab a box of Rats at the other place, thanks again for the heads up. Now if I could only find some L40s in stock


I can't believe I was sleeping and missed these. I'm looking for l40s as well.



nfusion770 said:


> Top Quality Cigars has a 9 cigar liga sampler for $80. Only one undercrown in the bunch.
> 
> Premium Vintage and Rare Cigars | Top Quality Cigars
> 
> 1/LIGA UNICO UF-13
> 1/LIGA UNICO L40
> 1/LIGA #9 ROBUSTO
> 1/LIGA T52 TORO
> 1/UNDERCROWN CORONA IVIVAI
> 2/MUWAT BAIT FISH
> 2/LIGA UNICO PAPAS FRITAS


I managed to snag one. But for some reason I got 4 fritas. .. Kind of sad because I haven't gotten bait fish yet and I was looking to try em in this sampler. Still not complaining! Thanks to everyone looking out!


----------



## Dio

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster has Liga Privada No. 9 test flight earlier. I think they will show up on mash-up.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has had some very un-inspiring Daily Deals for quite a long time. Until today.
Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal

Deal #2 is the Cain Habano F Lancero Tubo at $40 for the boxes everybody else is selling at $60 when they have them in stock--with free shipping.

Hopefully this is still available by the time folks wake up around here.


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Cigar.com has had some very un-inspiring Daily Deals for quite a long time. Until today.
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal
> 
> Deal #2 is the Cain Habano F Lancero Tubo at $40 for the boxes everybody else is selling at $60 when they have them in stock--with free shipping.
> 
> Hopefully this is still available by the time folks wake up around here.


Thank you I got a box before work this morning.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Cigar.com has had some very un-inspiring Daily Deals for quite a long time. Until today.
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal
> 
> Deal #2 is the Cain Habano F Lancero Tubo at $40 for the boxes everybody else is selling at $60 when they have them in stock--with free shipping.
> 
> Hopefully this is still available by the time folks wake up around here.


Thanks! I just grabbed a box. You're right, there haven't been many good deals on the Daily Cigar Deal in a while - I pretty much have forgotten to check it because most of what they'd been offering wasn't anything I'm interested in.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

^ Thanks man, great deal. I have not been buying much lately but hard to pass that up!


----------



## Regiampiero

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

OK...I'm going to let you all in a deal. This deal is best for all the noobs out there and it might interest some vets as well. Its from CI sshhhh.









You'll have to call the order in and its only one per household. Offer expires July 15, 2013. Get them while the last and your welcome!


----------



## chrisw

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LMAO! Or check the add on the initial puff.com page! Mine had this special as the advertisement  how funny is that!

Btw- this is a great deal, I'm not knocking down the OP, in fact I'm giving him two thumbs up! I buy stuff like these every now and then and always have a few extra humidors like this, cutter, and matches to give to a new cigar smoker with a couple sticks!



Regiampiero said:


> OK...I'm going to let you all in a deal. This deal is best for all the noobs out there and it might interest some vets as well. Its from CI sshhhh.
> 
> View attachment 44171
> 
> 
> You'll have to call the order in and its only one per household. Offer expires July 15, 2013. Get them while the last and your welcome!


----------



## Regiampiero

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



chrisw said:


> LMAO! Or check the add on the initial puff.com page! Mine had this special as the advertisement  how funny is that!
> 
> Btw- this is a great deal, I'm not knocking down the OP, in fact I'm giving him two thumbs up! I buy stuff like these every now and then and always have a few extra humidors like this, cutter, and matches to give to a new cigar smoker with a couple sticks!


I buy these mostly to give to new cigars smokers. So far I've gotten three and gave them to different family members in the hopes they will start buying cigars and leave mine alone. If you ask me its the best investment I've made if it works! lol


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar . com has their box bedlam going on right now. Pretty good deals, IMO, including the Odyssey toro by Ramon Bueso. Haven't tried it, but the Genesis was amazing! Definitely think it's worth a try at $3 a stick.

Box Bedlam Returns With Massive Savings - Cigar.com


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Speaking of cigar.com, the Daily Deal today includes the Nicarao Exclusivo at four bucks a stick. If you haven't tried it (which wouldn't be surprising since they and CI sell boxes at ten dollars or more per stick) you may want to take my word that this is a total steal. This is a great slow burning maduro--smooth and tasty--up to the standard of a 601 blue.


----------



## Dio

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How long do those beads last, any idea? Thanks.


CigarAf1c1anad0 said:


> Thanks for the advise. Those sound really good. I just picked up some humidity beads over at cigarhumidification dot net for like $25 for a pound of 65% beads. They're running a special where you get 10% off if you use code "Forum" They have 70% also but not the 60%. Check out their bead tubes also they're cool! :mrgreen:


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dio said:


> How long do those beads last, any idea? Thanks.


Several posts on this in other forums here, but basically a really long time. It's not like with the gel stuff.


----------



## jeffmn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Monster has a Liga Privada #9 sampler (4 sticks) for $50 shipped. Its the mash up so it runs all day or until sold out. Price seems fair on sticks that people have a harder time locating.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Something a little different:

Cigarplace.biz has three different varieties of the Fuego Originals on sale on their main page. Those are the small (5 x 44) tapered smokes that come in packages of five. Ninety bucks for sixty smokes is a good deal. They are often sold for one hundred and twenty bucks and more for a package of sixty when they are available--and they go out of stock quickly.

The Sangre de Toro (blood of the bull) is my current favorite (a truly unique spicy taste).

The Corojo reminds me of the older stronger Camacho Corojos--the current Camacho version is a bit watered down for my taste though the maduro versions are still good imho.

The Originals maduro is new and I ordered some to give them a try. If you like J. Fuegos the originals are a solid deal.

The 777 deal is good too--they are probably aged since they are being discontinued, and well-aged 777s are always a treat.

These guys prove you don't need to break the bank to get a solid smoke--great for lunch breaks and outdoor activities and the little packages travel well for business trips.

Warning: The originals are a bit strong for newbies are a bit rough looking for the cigar snobs.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Regiampiero said:


> OK...I'm going to let you all in a deal. This deal is best for all the noobs out there and it might interest some vets as well. Its from CI sshhhh.
> 
> View attachment 44171
> 
> 
> You'll have to call the order in and its only one per household. Offer expires July 15, 2013. Get them while the last and your welcome!


Thanks for the heads up! I picked me up one 

MB³


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Regiampiero said:


> OK...I'm going to let you all in a deal. This deal is best for all the noobs out there and it might interest some vets as well. Its from CI sshhhh.
> 
> View attachment 44171
> 
> 
> You'll have to call the order in and its only one per household. Offer expires July 15, 2013. Get them while the last and your welcome!


Or you can order it by using this cigarsintl dot com/saz45


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

GH Vintage '02 on sale this week.. get them before they're gone
Weekly Special - Cigars International


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a great deal on Nica Libre Potencias (I consider them to be the Oliva Serie V's little cousin) - boxes with free shipping starting at $59.95 for the Belicosos and Double Robustos (my personal choice), and maxing out at $69.95 for the Churchill Extras. These are great smokes that really could be an Oliva branded offering, IMO. Don't know what quantities are like, but the Potencias do seem to go out of stock from time to time. Here's the link: Weekend Spotlight - Cigars International


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got an email from topqualitycigars that they have their LAT maduro's available a bit early. they have the promo for them on their home page, the 5 of each for 122 doesnt seem bad.

The kicker is the free shipping code that goes with: LATMAD

just for anyone looking.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ejewell said:


> Just got an email from topqualitycigars that they have their LAT maduro's available a bit early. they have the promo for them on their home page, the 5 of each for 122 doesnt seem bad.
> 
> The kicker is the free shipping code that goes with: LATMAD
> 
> just for anyone looking.


Cool deal. I pre-ordered a box of the MAD44s, and they shipped them on Friday. They should be here on Wednesday according to the tracking. I really enjoy the other LATs, so I'm expecting these to be good and am really looking forward to them.

The sampler of the different vitolas is a good deal. I've been trending down to smaller ring gauges, so I went with the 44s, but I might have gotten the sampler if it was available when I pre-ordered so I could try them all.


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone care to split the MAD44 with me?


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bait fish 5er in the mash up for 18.80


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice on the Bait Fish! I snagged them to give them a try.


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Straight Up Cigars said:


> Nice on the Bait Fish! I snagged them to give them a try.


No problem! I think they're normally like 24-28. plus you get free shipping.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has an interesting coupon offer--4 LP 9s free with any order over $200.

Some suggestions on good deals to get to your $200 from the on sale items:
--Camacho Select boxes
--Cubao natural or maduro boxes
--La Reloba Habano or Sumatra boxes
--Murcielago boxes


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The Monster is insane right now. The prices and selection are the best I've seen on the mashup this year. If I hadn't already spent my months, and next months  budget on "the dark side" I would be cleaning up on the monster right now.


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wicked_Rhube said:


> The Monster is insane right now. The prices and selection are the best I've seen on the mashup this year. If I hadn't already spent my months, and next months  budget on "the dark side" I would be cleaning up on the monster right now.


Same position at you. Those Hemingways and bait fish are really tempting!


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



TopsiderLXI said:


> Same position at you. Those Hemingways and bait fish are really tempting!


I hit the monster pretty hard on Tuesday and snatched up a handful of great deals, including the bait fish. I think the Monster gets more of my money than cbid and auctioneer combined with those damn mash-ups.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I agree, the monster is great!

Cbid is pretty bleh as of late, I haven't placed a bid in I don't know how long. Auctioneer is just too damn confusing for me  I should have snagged those bait fish! Im puffing on a papas fritas now, which REALLY makes me want to try the bait fish to compare


----------



## TopsiderLXI

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> I agree, the monster is great!
> 
> Cbid is pretty bleh as of late, I haven't placed a bid in I don't know how long. Auctioneer is just too damn confusing for me  I should have snagged those bait fish! Im puffing on a papas fritas now, which REALLY makes me want to try the bait fish to compare


I agree. Always the same stuff with cbid. I havent had a bait fish either but do enjoy a papas!

And dont worry, those fish have been popping up a lot for awhile on monster. They will be back in a couple days.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has dropped their 5 pack frenzy down to buy 3 and 1 will be free.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Baitfish are back up on the monster. Half hour left. Get some!!


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone got any NHC coupons?


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Regiampiero said:


> OK...I'm going to let you all in a deal. This deal is best for all the noobs out there and it might interest some vets as well. Its from CI sshhhh.
> 
> View attachment 44171
> 
> 
> You'll have to call the order in and its only one per household. Offer expires July 15, 2013. Get them while the last and your welcome!


Had anyone purchased one of these lately? I click on the web-site and it keeps coming up $157.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Master Blends 3 Double Robusto 10 packs on Holts for $39.99!

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Regiampiero

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The promo is good until July something, just make sure you enter the code in the code bow when you're checking out. The code is SAZ79...also don't forget to take advantage of free shipping code: FD2013.


----------



## Regiampiero

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> Had anyone purchased one of these lately? I click on the web-site and it keeps coming up $157.


What I said before.


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Regiampiero said:


> What I said before.


Got it. Thank you. This is going to be a great gift.


----------



## Regiampiero

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



KSB said:


> Got it. Thank you. This is going to be a great gift.


By the way...its not true that you can order only one per household. I found out that if you do it online the system allows you to get as many as you want, just as long as you place different orders. No big deal with free sipping codes :gossip:


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jhedrick83 said:


> Master Blends 3 Double Robusto 10 packs on Holts for $39.99!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Thanks Jesse! I grabbed them a few minutes ago. This is a GREAT price for a great smoke. I promised myself I was done purchasing anything that I wasn't already bidding on, but this is too good of a deal to pass up.

I haven't had one in a while and can't wait to throw them back into the rotation! Thanks again!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yea man, I scooped up that deal a while back last time they had it. Still have a few left  That's a great price on those sticks.


----------



## liquidicem

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jhedrick83 said:


> Master Blends 3 Double Robusto 10 packs on Holts for $39.99!


Nice deal. I'm on it!


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



OratorORourke said:


> Thanks Jesse! I grabbed them a few minutes ago. This is a GREAT price for a great smoke. I promised myself I was done purchasing anything that I wasn't already bidding on, but this is too good of a deal to pass up.
> 
> I haven't had one in a while and can't wait to throw them back into the rotation! Thanks again!


It seems like they put them up like this every couple months.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 fans, the Mashup has 10 packs of Alisado (Toro size) for $32.98. Now until Midnight, don't forget you can use coupons on these too when you check out. I just got 3 10 packs and some butane for $84 with the $20 bucks off $100 coupon.


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jhedrick83 said:


> It seems like they put them up like this every couple months.


UPS just dropped them off a couple hours ago...incredibly fast shipping on these! Less than 24hours...


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice score Jesse! I keep forgetting you can use coupons on the monster


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

boxes of Genesis The Project on sale at CI. Robustos for $59 :rapture:


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How is that smoke Jeremy?


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure Jim...but I know a lot of people around here like them. I was just updating my wishlist and ran across it, so I thought I'd share


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wish list, now that's something I should take advantage of... I keep forgetting about all the smokes I want to try. Those Genesis have gotten some really great reviews...hmmm....


----------



## DECigar

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jhedrick83 said:


> Master Blends 3 Double Robusto 10 packs on Holts for $39.99!
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


I ordered these a while back and I got the Churchill. Guess they ran out of those. Nice smoke IMHO.


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Wish list, now that's something I should take advantage of... I keep forgetting about all the smokes I want to try. Those Genesis have gotten some really great reviews...hmmm....


It's very helpful when it comes time to make some purchases...


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I was going to put up CI's daily deal that had 5 Liga Privada T52 Corona Dobles for $60, since I just ordered a fiver, but literally a minute after I placed my order, it was gone and replaced with a ten pack of MOW Side Projects Little Devil for 35 bucks, which is also a great deal on a fine smoke.

Joe Cigar - Cigars International

I have a feeling these will be sticking around a little longer than the LPs.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ha, i saw that but didnt have 60 to pull the trigger, oh well...  Nice score man!


----------



## The Nothing

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

just in from my mailbox:

From now until Monday, Cigars-Now will pick up the cost of US domestic ground shipping on any order over $100. Use in combination with a permanent coupon below for the best deals.

Permanent Coupon Codes:

PERPAT10 - Gets you 10% off any Perdomo Patriarch item over $50.
PERESV10 - Gets you 10% off any Perdomo Estate Seleccion 2002 (ESV) item over $50.
PEREX10 - Gets you 10% off any Perdomo Exhibicion item over $50.
NICKS15 - Gets you 15% off any Nick's Sticks item over $50.
CUBBUL15 - Gets you 15% off any Cuban Bullet item over $50.
L23HAB20 - Gets you 20% off any Perdomo Lot 23 or Perdomo Habano item over $50.
ASHTON10 - Gets you 10% off any Ashton branded item over $50 except VSG.
ASHTON20 - Good for 20% off, Ashton Cigarillos, Mini Cigarillos, Senorita, and Half Corona.
ACID10 - Good for 10% off any Acid branded item over $50.
RREAL10OFF - gets you 10% off any Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real product over $50.
LADC10 - gets you 10% off any La Aroma de Cuba or La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserve.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some interesting deals this weekend:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201679 has the Camacho Coyolar Roth boxes at the best price I have seen with free shipping on your entire order. Other Coyolars have been on sale as well: https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=194125&trail=201981. The Perfectos are the best of the bunch imho.

Also Holts has the LAT 46s at the same price as most others but they have thrown in three El Triunfadors. https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=202039&trail=86665 (The other LAT prices are high.)

Famous has buried their best deal (without free shipping so you may want to combine with something else) in their huge selection of "on sale" items (most of which are not really on sale...). It is the E.P. Carrillo four cigar sampler for twelve bucks here:
EP Carillo Robusto Assortment Cigar Sampler


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How often does famous run 20% off boxes? There's a couple I have my eyes on but I'm waiting for the right coupon to come along.


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> How often does famous run 20% off boxes? There's a couple I have my eyes on but I'm waiting for the right coupon to come along.


Famous seems to always have random box sales. The coupon I have been using a ton of is the 20% off $150 one. Plus you can use the coupons on items on the Monster. Also, not sure if anyone here knows what ebates is, but if you go thru ebates and order at famous you get an additional 5% cash back on top of the coupon discount. The only downside to ebates is that you have to wait for the check to come, either 2-4 times a year.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Chris, I forgot about that 20% off 150... if they only had it for $100. I dont usually drop that much in one sitting. Just went over there and looked at padron 3000... naturally, that box is 148.20. Doh!!


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Thanks Chris, I forgot about that 20% off 150... if they only had it for $100. I dont usually drop that much in one sitting. Just went over there and looked at padron 3000... naturally, that box is 148.20. Doh!!


just add a puch cutter to your order 

and... did their 20% off coupon just disappear from the list?

J.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

oh...

just noticed, on freefall: a fuente hemmingways, camacho tripple maduro and oliva MB3

J.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

dammit J


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Thanks Chris, I forgot about that 20% off 150... if they only had it for $100. I dont usually drop that much in one sitting. Just went over there and looked at padron 3000... naturally, that box is 148.20. Doh!!


 They have a $20 off $100 coupon right now. If you need a dollar or two of cheap filler to get your order to $150, go to the closeout page and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks man, I'll add a filler if i get a box of padron's...

Thing is, EVERY TIME I go to buy a box at around $125, i always say "Why don't I just get a box of Partagas shorts for around the same price?"


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Thanks man, I'll add a filler if i get a box of padron's...
> 
> Thing is, EVERY TIME I go to buy a box at around $125, i always say "Why don't I just get a box of Partagas shorts for around the same price?"


It's a slippery slope Jim. I convinced myself a few days ago that I should buy a box of Illusione's 2 Crowned of Thorns with those coupons. I rationalized it. I said, the box is $206.99 but with the 20% off coupon I can get it for $165.59 then with eBates I get $10.35 back, which means I get a box of Illusione's for $155.24 shipped and I promise I wont buy anything else until August.

I have a disease...and a maxed out credit card.


----------



## shakinghorizons

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Thanks man, I'll add a filler if i get a box of padron's...
> 
> Thing is, EVERY TIME I go to buy a box at around $125, i always say "Why don't I just get a box of Partagas shorts for around the same price?"


I'll go in on an order of Party Shorts!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hmmm, Colin, I may take you up on that. I spent more dough yesterday on a 5er of triple maduros.... Box of Padron's might have to wait....

Colin, I'm at work right now and have to do something really quick. PM me when you get a chance cuz I know I'll forget!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



OratorORourke said:


> Also, not sure if anyone here knows what ebates is, but if you go thru ebates and order at famous you get an additional 5% cash back on top of the coupon discount. The only downside to ebates is that you have to wait for the check to come, either 2-4 times a year.


Oh wow, I wish I'd known about this sooner, I have an Ebates account but never expected Famous Smoke on it. Better late than never I guess. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aphex242 said:


> Oh wow, I wish I'd known about this sooner, I have an Ebates account but never expected Famous Smoke on it. Better late than never I guess. Thanks for the heads up!


My pleasure. Famous hasn't been on there for long. I had checked back in Jan and Feb and it wasn't there, only Thompson. On a whim I checked again when I was making a bigger purchase a month or so ago, almost in desperation, and to my surprise it was there. I have been making use of it ever since. The combination of free shipping, coupons and eBates is putting Famous ahead of the pack for me in terms of price. Plus, I haven't had a problem with them in terms of delivery time or quality/condition of the cigars I order.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a "flash sale" now with fifty choices--don't know how long it will last:

Sal's Summer Sell-A-Thon - Cigars International

There are some solid deals--see if anything is of interest.


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Join the Montecristo club (free) and you get a free cigar punch and the chance to win a three pack of free cigars:

Age Verification | Montecristo Social Club


----------



## Sixspeedsam

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Posted this in another section, obviously the wrong one :???:

Holt's Cigar has a Rocky Patel 5 Cigar Sampler available for $12 + Free Shipping

Includes 5 cigars:

1 RP Vintage 1990 Toro 
1 RP The Edge Maduro Toro 
1 RP Ocean Club Toro 
1 RP The Edge Corojo Toro 
1 RP Sun Grown Toro

Looked like a decent deal, I jumped in for one.

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Join the Montecristo club (free) and you get a free cigar punch and the chance to win a three pack of free cigars:
> 
> Age Verification | Montecristo Social Club


Image thief!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For the Camacho fans, looks like the liquidation on the old packaging is continuing. Cigar.com has a great deal on boxes of Camacho Corojo Limited Maduros - $94.95 per box with free shipping (along with a crappy Colibri cutter as a bonus).

These are great sticks. I'd hop on a box if I had room. The deal is good through Sunday. Who knows, I may end up buying another box anyway... :noidea:

http://www.cigar.com/CGWS03


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

How long did it take to get the monte cigar punch???


----------



## jkvindekok

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NickD2008 said:


> How
> long did it take to get the monte cigar punch???


Mine arrived in less than two weeks.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jkvindekok said:


> Mine arrived in less than two weeks.


Cool thanks!!


----------



## jco3rd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Pack Frenzy | Famous Smoke Shop

The Five Pack Frenzy of Famous is on again/off again and has to be the most confusing but potentially rewarding deals out there.

Here is my list of tips on how to make it work for you:

(1) Only buy when there is a cigar-monster mash up. Then you can use the mash up to find something you like and get free shipping. You want free shipping. Buy the mash up item first.
(2) The frenzy is best used for high-priced sticks that never go on sale. If they are lower priced then the deal won't be as good since the lowest priced five pack is the free one. If the sticks go on sale other times buy them then.
(3) Clueless as to which sticks never go on sale?--my list includes Ashton, Tatuaje, Avo Heritages, Room 101 San Andres. Maybe other folks can add to the list. Of course after you buy they may go on sale on ten different sites. 
(4) Don't forget to add the coupon and get your extra bucks off or free stuff.

If you want to get out your calculator and figure out how much you saved from other sites--go for it!


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars-now has some really HTF liga stuff. Slight premium though... I'm not getting in on it but I have in the past. L40, DR, FFP, UF13 all on site.

Liga Privada | Cigars-Now.com


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Holts high noon deal is Tat Verocu #9 10ers for $44.95 shipped which is a pretty nice deal on these. I have smoked a few of these and thought they were pretty tasty


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I did say Room 101 San Andres never go on sale. I knew that would get someone to put them on sale! 

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

More Camacho liquidations - it is a great time to be a Camacho fan!

This time it is the Camacho Coyolars - Holt's has them as low as *$49.95 for a box of 25 with free shipping!*

I just grabbed a box of the Perfecto #1s for $50. :rockon:

Here's the link: *Camacho Deal*

These Camacho liquidation sales have been selling out quick at most sites, but it looks like Holt's has plenty on hand.


----------



## Bondo 440

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



HTML5 Gordon said:


> More Camacho liquidations - it is a great time to be a Camacho fan!
> ....................
> These Camacho liquidation sales have been selling out quick at most sites, but it looks like Holt's has plenty on hand.


Holt's has been on fire lately. I just got a 5-pak Rocky Patel promo including EDGE for $12 shipped. ( 1 Per customer, new clients only)
I can't find it on their site at all now !


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bondo 440 said:


> Holt's has been on fire lately. I just got a 5-pak Rocky Patel promo including EDGE for $12 shipped. ( 1 Per customer, new clients only)
> I can't find it on their site at all now !


Yes, Holt's has been having some great deals lately, and they always ship super fast - my box of Camachos are already on the way!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another day, another Camacho deal...

Cigar.com has the Camacho Corojo Ltd. Diplomas on special - 10 for $39.99

Look! Your Favorite Camachos Over 50% Off - Cigar.com


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For all you noobs, or vets that enjoy a nice mello smoke, Holts cigar co has Montecristo White Label, box of 10 for $37.50 for their humpday deal. A great price for a smoke that I loved a short year ago - still really like it!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



HTML5 Gordon said:


> Another day, another Camacho deal...
> 
> Cigar.com has the Camacho Corojo Ltd. Diplomas on special - 10 for $39.99
> 
> Look! Your Favorite Camachos Over 50% Off - Cigar.com


I'd jump on this but it's strange, while I see the deal, the actual price line next to the add button shows the regular price, and when I add them, they're at the regular price. What's even odder is right on the page it says "Limited Time Offer! Deal Expires After 07/23/13".

Not sure what's going on.


----------



## jco3rd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Join the Montecristo club (free) and you get a free cigar punch and the chance to win a three pack of free cigars:
> 
> Age Verification | Montecristo Social Club


I just got mine yesterday!



Pretty slick



My first punch! Can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aphex242 said:


> I'd jump on this but it's strange, while I see the deal, the actual price line next to the add button shows the regular price, and when I add them, they're at the regular price. What's even odder is right on the page it says "Limited Time Offer! Deal Expires After 07/23/13".
> 
> Not sure what's going on.


Fust so nobody's confused by this post, it's working fine now.


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jkvindekok said:


> Mine arrived in less than two weeks.


9 days for me!!! Awesome for sure


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jco3rd said:


> I just got mine yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick
> 
> 
> 
> My first punch! Can't wait to give it a shot.


I tried to fill out the form for the punch and keep getting a message that my information cannot be verified, had to send an email to them with my name, address and date of birth, anyone else have this issue?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## jco3rd

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



raycarlo said:


> I tried to fill out the form for the punch and keep getting a message that my information cannot be verified, had to send an email to them with my name, address and date of birth, anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


I did not have that problem. They did send an email to me to verify my information, but that is all.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



raycarlo said:


> I tried to fill out the form for the punch and keep getting a message that my information cannot be verified, had to send an email to them with my name, address and date of birth, anyone else have this issue?
> Thanks
> Ray


Yes, I did. I changed the address (to a different state) and it worked. I ended up sending it to my parent's house so I can pick up during a visit.


----------



## UnpoppedColonel

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



familystone said:


> Yes, I did. I changed the address (to a different state) and it worked. I ended up sending it to my parent's house so I can pick up during a visit.


I had the same problem as well and had to send them the email. Have yet to hear back, it's been about a week.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



raycarlo said:


> I tried to fill out the form for the punch and keep getting a message that my information cannot be verified, had to send an email to them with my name, address and date of birth, anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


I just did it and it works now.


----------



## RocknRoll

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Chrishorsley13 said:


> I just did it and it works now.


I just signed up and it never asked for my address. I emailed them, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## beercritic

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar . Com has 10 La Herencia Cubana Belisco CORE cigars for $39.95. (Limit one)

Cigar. com/CGPS159

Free shipping with Cigars . com/SHFRE37

I had to call them to get both codes to work. 800 357 9800.

Their price on a full box (20) is $189.95.

I can't wait!

Expires 8/15/13


----------



## ghe-cl

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For those above who mentioned Camacho, you should be able to find plenty of deals as retailers try to dump their current stock as Davidoff changes all the Camacho packaging and cuts back on some of the lines.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Connecticut (lots of vitola choices with a good freebie) is the Weekend Spotlight at CI.

So: get your free shipping first Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories, Pipes - Cigars International

Then click on Weekend Spotlight.


----------



## .cigardude.

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



raycarlo said:


> I tried to fill out the form for the punch and keep getting a message that my information cannot be verified, had to send an email to them with my name, address and date of birth, anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


I had the exact same issue so i sent them what they asked for.
I'ts been about a week now.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



.cigardude. said:


> I had the exact same issue so i sent them what they asked for.
> I'ts been about a week now.


It's been over a week and I haven't received anything yet. Good thing I got my GF to create an account and she received the cutter. It's pretty nice, got some good weight to it.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here's yet another great Camacho deal!

Holt's has a special running on the Camacho Coyolars.

You get 20 of these great sticks in the following vitolas:

Includes 20 cigars (5 each):

Camacho Coyolar Figurado - 6 x 54
Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1 - 4.5 x 50
Camacho Coyolar Rothschild - 4.5 x 50
Camacho Coyolar Super Toro - 6.5 x 52

All for $49.99 and FREE shipping! Great deal, but I have enough Camacho cigars now to become a retailer, and I am out of room.

Here's the link: *Camacho Deal*


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

pretty good price on MB3s here

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron 1964 5-ers on CBid Free Fall. I've seen it drop under 70.


----------



## 8ball

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 toro undercrowns with a free hat for $50

Drew Estate + FREEBIE This Week - Cigar.com

After I added to my cart, I brought up another window and used this link for free shipping
http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=3370062&sdop=1&sdpid=43438524&sdfid=30&lno=3&trd=www+cigar+com+FRSH23&u2=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cigar.com%2FFRSH23

You might have to play around with it, I think that's how I did it.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

OK--Ready for a totally crazy Camacho sale (with free shipping by the way):

Camacho Connecticut Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company

and (drum roll)

Camacho Triple Maduro Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company

The Triple Maduro 11/18, Torpedo and 6/60 prices are stunning.


----------



## Dan_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ST Dupont MaxiJet slate grey $99


----------



## Thebigfella

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I hate living in the UK since I started smoking cigars. Every one of these offers seems incredible. Then I check the shipping ($44 - $65) to add to any order, plus none of the retailers pay UK duty. The law over here is that the seller must have paid UK duty before tobacco products enter the country or they will be seized at the post office and destroyed. UK duty is £220 ($335) per kilo, so around £2.20 ($3.35) per decent sized cigar on average. Even if I found a retailer willing to pay UK duty on an order, that would boost shipping and handling to £44 ($67) per box of 20.

The great offer on Camacho Triple Maduro's would then become $112 for a 21 stick box + $59 shipping +$71 UK duty = $248 for 21 sticks, which makes them more expensive than Partagas Coronas bought here.

UK taxation sucks.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Our slimy politicians will do it to us first chance they get....that is why we have to stock up while we can.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's Black Friday is back: Black Friday in August - Cigars International

For free shipping start with this: Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories, Pipes - Cigars International


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Man that MUWAT picture made me all happy, then I saw it was for Gurkha's......


----------



## Sixspeedsam

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> Man that MUWAT picture made me all happy, then I saw it was for Gurkha's......


Haha - they almost got me too!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Sixspeedsam said:


> Haha - they almost got me too!


Likewise. Like biting into a sandwich you think is turkey and tasting poop. haha


----------



## liquidicem

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got me too lol!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Too funny, guys. So, today I figured I would smoke my first San Lotano Bull to figure out if I wanted to bite on the joecigar deal.

Conclusion--I would rename it "The Calf".  It reminded me of the old General Cigar Diablo which turned out to be a great morning coffee mellow smoke--not a very good fit for its name but a decent smoke for what it was. For AJ Fernandez power go with the Pinolero or the Lotano Habano or the MOW Ruination imho.


----------



## abcritt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Do any of these promos work? Ever have any luck with them?


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes, they work. Get out your credit card and don't tell the spouse.



abcritt said:


> Do any of these promos work? Ever have any luck with them?


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CigarPlace has *ALL* all sizes of Padron 1964 5-Packs under $70 as an everyday price. No need to wait for a FreeFall...


Pasty said:


> Padron 1964 5-ers on CBid Free Fall. I've seen it drop under 70.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a bad deal at all at CI. 10 LGC for 35.50, free shipping, AND you get a 10 dollar gift card with the purchase.

Weekend Spotlight - Cigars International


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Surrogates Bone Crushers on the monster... if you do it right, they're $4.68/ea for 15.

1. Go to the monster, add three of the five packs
2. Go to ebates:
Coupons, Promo Codes and Cash Back Savings - Ebates.com
3. Click from ebates back over to Famous to get your 5% cash back, they'll still be in your cart
4. At checkout, enter the code "sav10n45."

Check out price will be $73.94 shipped, and you'll get $3.69 cash back from eBates. Cheers!


----------



## OratorORourke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Surrogates Bone Crushers on the monster... if you do it right, they're $4.68/ea for 15.
> 
> 1. Go to the monster, add three of the five packs
> 2. Go to ebates:
> Coupons, Promo Codes and Cash Back Savings - Ebates.com
> 3. Click from ebates back over to Famous to get your 5% cash back, they'll still be in your cart
> 4. At checkout, enter the code "sav10n45."
> 
> Check out price will be $73.94 shipped, and you'll get $3.69 cash back from eBates. Cheers!


Thanks! I love that eBates has Famous now.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

More Camacho Corojos--at Holts--with a lot of choices. Remember to click the down arrow to see both natural and maduro on these:

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86692&trail=201981


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ten pack of Cain F Lanero tubes at Atlantic for $42.95

http://www.atlanticcigar.com/All-Cigars/Cain-Lancero-F-Tubes-Habano.asp


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dammit, I just spent 45 bucks on something else! I've been wanting some F lanceros for a while now


----------



## .cigardude.

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Joe Cigar - Cigars International

Good deal on some MOW


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar monster has the bait fish 5 packs for $19.95 for the next hour. Add 4 to your cart, use the $10 off $75 coupon at checkout, and you can have 20 of 'em for <$70. A good deal if you're into them.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Master Blends III...ten robustos for $40...

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## Cahlheim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Add promo code welcome for 10% off to make this already good deal great!



Engineer99 said:


> Oliva Master Blends III...ten robustos for $40...


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have no experience with Gurkha but I hear they are mostly hype with construction problems. Is this even worth it?

$22 shipped

http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD62

The Best of Gurkha 10 Cigar Sampler Includes:
2 x Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
2 x Gurkha Warlord (6.75" x 60)
2 x Gurkha Beast (6.5" x 56)
2 x Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Gran Rothschild (6.5" x 55)
2 x Gurkha Beauty (6.5" x 56)


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> I have no experience with Gurkha but I hear they are mostly hype with construction problems. Is this even worth it?
> 
> $22 shipped
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/CGSAD62
> 
> The Best of Gurkha 10 Cigar Sampler Includes:
> 2 x Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
> 2 x Gurkha Warlord (6.75" x 60)
> 2 x Gurkha Beast (6.5" x 56)
> 2 x Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Gran Rothschild (6.5" x 55)
> 2 x Gurkha Beauty (6.5" x 56)


IMO they are yard gars at BEST! Save your money for a good cigar.


----------



## dgold21

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, box of 30...dropping to $75 per box pretty regularly on cbid "free fall" right now...reg $99.95


----------



## B-daddy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If you like LP Undercrowns, this site has a box of 25 corona vivas at $118 shipped. (Price is $98 and shipping/handling is $20.) I don't think I've ever seen them this cheap.

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva Cigars Box of 25


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Well then, you certainly didn't look hard enough. We here at CP have the LP Undercrown Corona Vivas for $129.95. Apply Promo Code: liga and your price magically falls to *$103.96*. Order them on Sunday and we'll ship your entire order for $1. That's $88 below MSRP!



B-daddy said:


> If you like LP Undercrowns, this site has a box of 25 corona vivas at $118 shipped. (Price is $98 and shipping/handling is $20.) I don't think I've ever seen them this cheap.


----------



## AndyJCL

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlastFusion1 said:


> Well then, you certainly didn't look hard enough. We here at CP have the LP Undercrown Corona Vivas for $129.95. Apply Promo Code: liga and your price magically falls to *$103.96*. Order them on Sunday and we'll ship your entire order for $1. That's $88 below MSRP!


CP? Can you PM me your link?


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Place not com but biz


AndyJCL said:


> CP? Can you PM me your link?


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn, i may have to jump on those corona viva's now. that's a killer price.


----------



## AndyJCL

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlastFusion1 said:


> Cigar Place not com but biz


Cool. So Sunday is $1 shipping?


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AndyJCL said:


> Cool. So Sunday is $1 shipping?


Yep, the first day every month. I'd sign up for their email list too as they have some interesting specials they email out.


----------



## JJ3

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not a deal, but LP Unicos are available at Neptune.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

anyone wanna go halves on this box of corona viva? I can ship for free from work too


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Can't edit my post so making a new one  Let me know sooner than later, I've got 50 bucks in cigar budget burning a hole in my pocket. I'll order on Sunday so shipping is a buck. That'll make it 105 shipped....$4.20 a cigar. 13 cigars = $54.60 and no shipping, I'll send from work!


----------



## mikebjrtx

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'll split a box with you.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlastFusion1 said:


> Apply Promo Code: liga


does your site have a list of current promo codes?
i couldn't find any listed there.

J.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> anyone wanna go halves on this box of corona viva? I can ship for free from work too


i still have more than half a box from last year... 

J.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Y'all must have bought them out. Only Papas Fritas available... Oh and we at Cigar Place have them for less...



JJ3 said:


> Not a deal, but LP Unicos are available at Neptune.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The 1st of Every Month all domestic orders (excluding humidors) ship for only $1. If it's light enough to go 1st Class Mail (usually <10-12 singles,) we'll ship it that way. Anything else gets shipped via UPS Ground/Expedited or USPS Priority Mail depending on package weight/destination, meaning our $1 shipping is usually delivered in 3 business days. Depending on order volume some packages may ship on the 2nd business day but we strive to ship all but 1st Class Packages on the 1st business day after the 1st. (With Monday being Labor Day, this means Tuesday this month.)



AndyJCL said:


> Cool. So Sunday is $1 shipping?


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You'll probably have an order from me on Sunday. Been meaning to try you guys out, and those prices are amazing!


----------



## Kane R

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This one wont work for some reason. It wont let you check out theres no were to do it? Can anyone help?


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kane R said:


> This one wont work for some reason. It wont let you check out theres no were to do it? Can anyone help?


You're going to have to be more specific - there's 183 pages of deals over 4 years posted here. Several in the last few days.


----------



## Kane R

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the 3 acids for 5 dollars.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Signing up for our e-mail newsletter is the only way to get the list of all current promotional codes. Unfortunately, manufacturers get their panties in a twist when we post them on our website.



jurgenph said:


> does your site have a list of current promo codes?
> i couldn't find any listed there.
> 
> J.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

No one wants to split a box of corona viva's at 4.20 a stick huh? I'll hit up the box split area of the site too


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> No one wants to split a box of corona viva's at 4.20 a stick huh? I'll hit up the box split area of the site too


Mike said he would. Check Post 2730


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kane R said:


> the 3 acids for 5 dollars.


I don't see that recently, are you looking at the 6th post on the thread from 2009? You're doing it wrong 

You want to look at recent posts on this thread, not old ones. Old ones likely won't work. New posts will be deals that people find today, tomorrow, whatever. Those will generally work (albeit for a short time).

Just watch for new posts in this thread. Hope that helps.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



familystone said:


> Mike said he would. Check Post 2730


Right on, I didn't even see that! Thanks!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Blast--I am amazed the manufacturers haven't shut you down with all the great deals, including on alleged "B & M only brands" you have had in the past couple of years. (a happy customer)


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Blast--I am amazed the manufacturers haven't shut you down with all the great deals, including on alleged "B & M only brands" you have had in the past couple of years. (a happy customer)


What are the B&M brands?


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



oldforge said:


> Blast--I am amazed the manufacturers haven't shut you down with all the great deals, including on alleged "B & M only brands" you have had in the past couple of years. (a happy customer)


What are the B&M brands?


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

If I told you the B & M only brands I would have to silence you--sorry. 

Next time you see someone claiming a brand is "B & M only" check to see if they carry it.

The manufacturers/marketers like to tell the B & M owners certain brands are "B & M only" to make the B & M owners believe they are shielded from Internet competition.

Sites who violate that policy to meet Internet consumer needs often get into trouble if the manufacturer/marketer finds out about it.


----------



## familystone

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ahh, OK. *wink, wink, nod, nod**


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pretty good deal from Thompson cigar (what I did):

Add five AF Short Story Maduro Perfecto Single's to cart. Then add 34775 as the promo code entry. You'll get the wonderful smokes shipped for $28 plus a Thompson Perfect Cut Cutter, a Jetline New York Dual Flame Lighter and some great telemarketing harassment! Remove promo code to skip out on the harassment.

https://t.thompsoncigar.com/checkout/basket.cmd


----------



## Thebigfella

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Join the Montecristo club (free) and you get a free cigar punch and the chance to win a three pack of free cigars:
> 
> Age Verification | Montecristo Social Club


US only. Balls.

You fellas get all the fun!


----------



## dgold21

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> Pretty good deal from Thompson cigar (what I did):
> 
> Add five AF Short Story Maduro Perfecto Single's to cart. Then add 34775 as the promo code entry. You'll get the wonderful smokes shipped for $28 plus a Thompson Perfect Cut Cutter, a Jetline New York Dual Flame Lighter and some great telemarketing harassment! Remove promo code to skip out on the harassment.
> 
> https://t.thompsoncigar.com/checkout/basket.cmd


Nice...to go one better, add 10 and apply this free shipping code...you get the cutter, lighter, AND a 10-cigar aluminum travel case along with your 10 short stories for $56 out the door.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron 2000 Maduro 5 packs on devil site freefall. Scored for 18.70. not bad.


----------



## Kane R

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ancient Warrior said:


> Padron 2000 Maduro 5 packs on devil site freefall. Scored for 18.70. not bad.


so cigar auctioneers is called the devils site? Im confused.


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kane R said:


> so cigar auctioneers is called the devils site? Im confused.


Close... Cigar bid


----------



## Kane R

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ridingthewave said:


> Close... Cigar bid


what is a freefall bid?


----------



## Ancient Warrior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kane R said:


> so cigar auctioneers is called the devils site? Im confused.


cigarbid dot com.

free fall is a type of auction where the price slowly ticks down to a certain points and then resets. There are usually a limited number of the products offered and once they are out, they are done. Watch the price a few cycles to get a feel for the lowest point and then (if it is a good deal) move on the price.

The freefall I mentioned in the OP is already gone.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some of them have tried but they have all failed. A lot of times the manufacturers truthfully don't care what we sell it for because they've already made their money selling the same boxes to a distributor that then sells to a wholesaler that sells to a retailer. The manufacturer has to pretend to care when the B & M owners whine and moan about how the big bad internet is taking away their business.

When I lived in San Diego I had a killer B & M near me that offered great deals and specials as he got them, passing along his discounts to us on boxes and singles. His pricing was also modestly margined. It kept many of us loyal to him or more loyal to him than we would have been. He understood the value of providing a great lounge area to smoke in that looked and felt like your living room. No high end $1000 chairs there...

Here in Florida, my local B & M's are for the most part lacking something. One is a large chain with expensive furniture and no flexibility on pricing. Everything is priced at +-10% of MSRP for sticks and 20% if you buy the box. The guy has 12 stores and likely buys in the same kind of volume that we do, he can afford to discount the smokes if he wanted to and work at lower margins but he doesn't. Besides, he trash talks us and his employees have become downright rude to me in some stores, simply because I'm a woman that brought other women into his store to smoke. So I no longer shop there.

The others are all lacking something that I find essential to be a good B&M. Most are missing a lounge of more than 2 or 3 chairs to smoke in, others won't bring in the newer stuff, and still others maintain poor humidors.

So, as a Cigar Smoker and not just someone that smokes cigars, I can understand why they think internet sales are "evil," but honestly the problem lies with them.

Even working for an e-commerce only cigar company, people are appalled at the % of cigars I buy in B & M's... even El Jefe. Just don't tell him...

But the manufacturer feels compelled to stand up and fight for the B & M b/c they are an integral part of the Cigar Smokers experience, or at least I feel they are. My boss, I know, feels differently.



oldforge said:


> Blast--I am amazed the manufacturers haven't shut you down with all the great deals, including on alleged "B & M only brands" you have had in the past couple of years. (a happy customer)


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

So that order from Thompson cigar will be my last - damn fools have already started calling me. (Rant over)


----------



## dgold21

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> So that order from Thompson cigar will be my last - damn fools have already started calling me. (Rant over)


Yea they called me today too, tried to get me to join some auto shipping program...


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Can we move the chit-chat into another thread? There are a lot of members (like me) that have this thread set up to email them every reply so we can get the jump on various deals.


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.biz = free shipping until 10:0 AM today.


----------



## Dio

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I believe I have signed up already but have never received any promo emails. If you don't mind, can I pm you my email so you can look into it for me? Thanks.


BlastFusion1 said:


> Y'all must have bought them out. Only Papas Fritas available... Oh and we at Cigar Place have them for less...


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Joe has the Triple Maduro - $42.50/10. Great deal. If I wasn't saving for a box purchase of something else I'd be ALL over this!


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

10 Undercrown Gran Toros for $39.95 with free shipping at Cigar.com's daily deal...The Diesel coronas are nice too...

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## Ancient Warrior

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Engineer99 said:


> 10 Undercrown Gran Toros for $39.95 with free shipping at Cigar.com's daily deal...The Diesel coronas are nice too...
> 
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


Sold out


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Good I was gonna buy some today, this helps the budget LOL


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Cains for $10 shipped. Only 75 5ers available. Get on it quick!

http://www.tampahumidor.com/cigars/cain-5pk-sampler.php


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> 5 Cains for $10 shipped. Only 75 5ers available. Get on it quick!
> 
> http://www.tampahumidor.com/cigars/cain-5pk-sampler.php


Nice! Got it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SilverStreak

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ancient Warrior said:


> Sold out


I called in and spoke to a sales rep who gave me the deal :biggrin: if you really want them, give them a ring!


----------



## Ablaze_uas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Padron 64 Anny Imperial-Maduro on CI MMAO

/mmao/samplers/13226/padron-64-anniv-imperial-mad/


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You can get a fiver of the Undercrown Corona Viva on the monster now for $21.98 shipped. Or 15 for $56.05 shipped with a coupon code that I'm sure I'm not allowed to post... PM me


----------



## kuntry08

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> 5 Cains for $10 shipped. Only 75 5ers available. Get on it quick!
> 
> http://www.tampahumidor.com/cigars/cain-5pk-sampler.php


Got it!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## mikebjrtx

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SilverStreak said:


> I called in and spoke to a sales rep who gave me the deal :biggrin: if you really want them, give them a ring!


Thanks for the tip just got mine.


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> 5 Cains for $10 shipped. Only 75 5ers available. Get on it quick!
> 
> ........../cigars/cain-5pk-sampler....


Thanks! I wonder what Cains will be included... Can't go wrong for that price regardless!



Passprotection said:


> You can get a fiver of the Undercrown Corona Viva on the monster now for $21.98 shipped. Or 15 for $56.05 shipped with a coupon code that I'm sure I'm not allowed to post... PM me


If you are referring to SEARCHFSS it has been posted in this thread already a few times and still works as far as I know (at least as of last week)


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ancient Warrior said:


> Sold out


This makes me sad also, just ordered a 5 pck yesterday for nearly the same price.


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ridingthewave said:


> If you are referring to SEARCHFSS it has been posted in this thread already a few times and still works as far as I know (at least as of last week)


The one I know is for 15% off of $50 or more. In this case the SEARCHFSS is a better deal. Thanks


----------



## Lomey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I love Cain cigars. How did you get them shipped for free? When I checkout they have $5.95 shipping added. I know $15.95 for 5 Cains is still a great deal, but hey, if I can save some money that would be great!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure man, they always ship singles for free. They charge shipping for boxes. Maybe give them a buzz and see what's up. I used to live right next to that place, they're good people over there!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Five pack frenzy is back on Famous Smoke. Buy 2 get 1 free (total of 3 for the price of 2).


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> The one I know is for 15% off of $50 or more. In this case the SEARCHFSS is a better deal. Thanks


Which one is the one you know?


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone looking for a simple torch - field supply is doing 75% off
75% OFF TORCH LIGHTERS: COLIBRI, BLACK-OPS, PORSCHE & XIKAR starting at 5 bucks! | Field Supply


----------



## Dio

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I also want to know. Thanks.



jhedrick83 said:


> Which one is the one you know?





Passprotection said:


> The one I know is for 15% off of $50 or more. In this case the SEARCHFSS is a better deal. Thanks


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Dio said:


> I also want to know. Thanks.


PM'd you both. I'm sure that if I posted that I'd either get a warning and/or it would be deleted as it pertains to another cigar forum.

thanks


----------



## edwardsdigital

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Camacho Corojo and SLR boxes on CI starting @ $60

Weekly Special - Cigars International


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI just added three vitolas of Camacho Havanas at the best prices I have ever seen--and I have been buying and smoking the Havanas for a long time. This ongoing Camacho multi-site overstock sale is amazing--never seen anything like it. (Holts still has their sale on with their Deep Six Closeouts.)

Don't forget your CI free shipping code:
Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories, Pipes - Cigars International


----------



## amm0d0rs

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Only 7 days left before we draw the winners of 2 free Ammodor combat humidors in our second giveaway contest! Enter now before it's too late at: http://www.facebook.com/ammodors OR Giveaway | Ammodor


----------



## Kane R

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

lets hope i actually win something.


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.cigarplace.biz has 10% off on everything today only--Use Promo Code of 10.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

All of our regular promo codes have been pumped 5% as well.

Just make sure to enter the promo codes in order of biggest %age off to lowest. 40% to 10%



oldforge said:


> CigarPlace has 10% off on everything today only--Use Promo Code of 10.


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlastFusion1 said:


> All of our regular promo codes have been pumped 5% as well.
> 
> Just make sure to enter the promo codes in order of biggest %age off to lowest. 40% to 10%


Hi, Thanks for posting... Ever since gmail changed the layout of the inbox you must click on a special folder that holds any "promo" emails and I don't always check it fast enough, however my puff thread updates go straight to my primary box.

Anyway, I looked at my last couple emails from you and did not see any cigar deals at 40% off, the max I saw was 25 with todays extra 5 included... Could you please point me in the right direction? I am curious to see what is being offered at those discounts! Thanks!


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

While I can't link to the e-mail yet and it's kind of a secret that they are still active the Xikar Promo Codes last featured in the e-mail from 9/6 are still active.

Xikar Butane - 40% off - xikar40
Xikar Humidor Care Products - 30% off - xikar30
Xikar Travel Humidors & Envoy Cases - 20% off - xikar20
Xikar Cutters and Lighters - 15% off - xikar15

but these have not been pumped the additional 5% as they are not regular promo codes and I think the boss might have forgotten to deactivate them.

Enjoy guys!



ridingthewave said:


> Hi, Thanks for posting... Ever since gmail changed the layout of the inbox you must click on a special folder that holds any "promo" emails and I don't always check it fast enough, however my puff thread updates go straight to my primary box.
> 
> Anyway, I looked at my last couple emails from you and did not see any cigar deals at 40% off, the max I saw was 25 with todays extra 5 included... Could you please point me in the right direction? I am curious to see what is being offered at those discounts! Thanks!


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlastFusion1 said:


> While I can't link to the e-mail yet and it's kind of a secret that they are still active the Xikar Promo Codes last featured in the e-mail from 9/6 are still active.
> 
> Xikar Butane - 40% off - xikar40
> Xikar Humidor Care Products - 30% off - xikar30
> Xikar Travel Humidors & Envoy Cases - 20% off - xikar20
> Xikar Cutters and Lighters - 15% off - xikar15
> 
> but these have not been pumped the additional 5% as they are not regular promo codes and I think the boss might have forgotten to deactivate them.
> 
> Enjoy guys!


Ok thanks, I saw the butane discounts and whatnot and got that email, I just thought there might be some cigar deals. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

neptunecigar.com has a 10% off code site-wide. FALL2013.


----------



## Ablaze_uas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

cigarhustler has a UF-13 sampler going on right now.

A LP UF-13 and 4 undercrowns for ~$42

https://www.cigarhustler.com/uf13-sampler-pack-p-2276.html


----------



## ejewell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Top Quality Cigar has a solid Liga sampler for those looking to sample different ones. If I hadn't spent my budget yesterday I would get one.

It includes the ever elusive Liga A

Not to leave out the goodies like L40, 2 UF13s, and a Dirty Rat.

Comes with some other No.9 sticks, as well as other DE awesomeness. I really wish I could justify buying it. Only 12 available.


----------



## jupiter_surf

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

the cigarmonster has My Father Le Bijou Churchills for $35/fiver shipped. Pretty good price...


----------



## Walt69

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

egars has opus in stock at a decent price. Just picked up a few.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For new wineadors -- Best buy is offering 20% off small appliances until 10/19 using promo code "DoBigThings", and they should all ship free.


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

MUWAT Bait Fish are $18.98/5 pack on C Monster. You will probably need to wait until 11:00 tonight to get a shot at them again. I bought 3 packs!

Edit: free shipping too :dude:


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mark_j said:


> MUWAT Bait Fish are $18.98/5 pack on C Monster. You will probably need to wait until 11:00 tonight to get a shot at them again. I bought 3 packs!
> 
> Edit: free shipping too :dude:


Thanks. Been wanting to try these.


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Neptune Cigar has 20% off all singles through Oct 14th


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

As of right now, New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor still has the 2013 Tatuaje Monster release available on their website. They have boxes and 5 packs available.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mark_j said:


> Neptune Cigar has 20% off all singles through Oct 14th


Thanks for this! So far it looks like it works with all their singles, including the rarer stuff like Liga Privada, Camacho Liberty, Opus, Tat's. And so on. Gonna try it out and see if it works!


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



baddddmonkey said:


> Thanks for this! So far it looks like it works with all their singles, including the rarer stuff like Liga Privada, Camacho Liberty, Opus, Tat's. And so on. Gonna try it out and see if it works!


Yeah....it looks like an automatic reduction on all singles. No code needed. It really shines on the higher end sticks. Privada no.9 robustos for $10 each for example. Pretty cool. The singles are now cheaper than the box prices on the expensive stuff.


----------



## Laynard

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What do you all think of Joe Cigar's deal on CI today? Ten Gurkha Beauties for $35. It says 90% off. I've never tried one before. Is it worth the $? Is CI a good etailer? (Sorry for the noob questions.)


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I like the Beauty as a nice mild morning smoke, at $3.50 a stick that sounds like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Neptune's 20% off singles still going on this am, picked up some sticks to sample harder to find locally.


----------



## jhedrick83

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

5 Pack Frenzy is back up on Famous Buy 3 and 1 is free. Combined with their coupons, one of my favorite deals out there.


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another great deal, some Lat54, Tat Blac, Illusione Epernays on the way!


----------



## NickD2008

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tthayil said:


> Another great deal, some Lat54, Tat Blac, Illusione Epernays on the way!


From where!? Lol


----------



## crgcpro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Laynard said:


> What do you all think of Joe Cigar's deal on CI today? Ten Gurkha Beauties for $35. It says 90% off. I've never tried one before. Is it worth the $? Is CI a good etailer? (Sorry for the noob questions.)


None of the CI Gurkhas are real Gurkhas. They buy the rights to the name of the discontinued lines and re-band schitty sticks. The CI Gurkhas are at best $2 cigars and at worst, they will either explode in the first inch on you or just taste like AZZ!


----------



## TCBSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm not doubting you, but sounds like bad advertising for Gurkha, and every purveyor of their "current" offerings. Besides money, why would Gurkha allow that to happen? TCB


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva V Melanio robusto on Monster for $29.98/5 pack. Great deal on an even greater smoke. You'll probably need to wait until 11:00 pm to see it again (if I didn't buy the last 3!!)


----------



## LueyC

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I found this on one of my deals websites that I frequent:

JRCigars has a free Montecristo Cigar Cutter, Torch Lighter and Humidifier Brick (shipping included!). Call them at 800-572-4427 and ask for the 'MXFREE' promotion. The rep asked me if I wanted to buy a cigar sampler of Mild to Medium 7 cigars for $25, which I accepted. The line was very busy, but I got through after 4 or 5 tries. Once I spoke to a rep, the call took 5 minutes or so. Very friendly and courteous, I will have to add them to the list of folks I purchase from.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LueyC said:


> I found this on one of my deals websites that I frequent:
> 
> JRCigars has a free Montecristo Cigar Cutter, Torch Lighter and Humidifier Brick (shipping included!). Call them at 800-572-4427 and ask for the 'MXFREE' promotion. The rep asked me if I wanted to buy a cigar sampler of Mild to Medium 7 cigars for $25, which I accepted. The line was very busy, but I got through after 4 or 5 tries. Once I spoke to a rep, the call took 5 minutes or so. Very friendly and courteous, I will have to add them to the list of folks I purchase from.


Just got on the phone and was told they are all gone. Oh well, thanks anyway!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



TCBSmokes said:


> I'm not doubting you, but sounds like bad advertising for Gurkha, and every purveyor of their "current" offerings. *Besides money,* why would Gurkha allow that to happen? TCB


Who says there has to be a reason besides money? :wink:


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



crgcpro said:


> None of the CI Gurkhas are real Gurkhas. They buy the rights to the name of the discontinued lines and re-band schitty sticks. The CI Gurkhas are at best $2 cigars and at worst, they will either explode in the first inch on you or just taste like AZZ!


are you saying that i've never smoked a REAL gurkha? oh man... 

J.


----------



## crgcpro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jurgenph said:


> are you saying that i've never smoked a REAL gurkha? oh man...
> 
> J.


If you've only bought them from CI then yes, you haven't smoked a real Gurkha.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



crgcpro said:


> If you've only bought them from CI then yes, you haven't smoked a real Gurkha.


i was trying to be funny/sarcastic 
the only gurkhas i have (had) in my possession came either in CBID samplers, when i didn't know any better, or received in trades.

i'm taking the liberty of assuming that most people buy their gurkha's at 90% discount from CI 

J.


----------



## TCBSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tobias. True, very true. But most brands go to great lengths to protect their name from lesser copies, unless of course I am wrongly assuming that the CI Gurkha's aren't as good as the originals were, which someone else here may know.TCB.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The original Ghurka's I've had from a couple different retailers were fairly atrocious, too. So many other, better sticks. Having said that, we should stick to talking about promos here.


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



crgcpro said:


> If you've only bought them from CI then yes, you haven't smoked a real Gurkha.


I actually read that this was the case with most brands from CI in some reviews. Though I kind of just brushed it off thinking it was just an upset customer. So far I've had all good experiences with CI.

Is Gurkha the only one?


----------



## jeffmn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

IMO Cigars.com just posted a nice sampler for those people interested in premium sticks.

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp

Top Shelf Premium Pack contains:
1 x Man O' War Armada (6.5"x56)
1 x My Father Limited Edition 2012 Toro (6.5"x52)
1 x Fuente Anejo Maduro (6.25"x48)
1 x Fuente Opus X (5.6"x46)
1 x Padron 1926 Maduro (4.7"x50)

$60 shipped. I went in for 2. Hope i made a good decision.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey puffers! I got an email from: best cigar prices dot com for a coupon code good for 15% off your order. I won't be using it, and it is good until Friday at 4PM ET. I do not know if it is a one time only code, or good for anyone. As the email says they miss me and want my business, lol. Anyway, here is the code: MISSYOU15

Also, got another email from CI, their MMAO has free shipping on all their MMAO's bought. This is good through Monday, October the 28th.


----------



## sullen

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



jeffmn said:


> IMO Cigars.com just posted a nice sampler for those people interested in premium sticks.
> 
> Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal
> 
> Top Shelf Premium Pack contains:
> 1 x Man O' War Armada (6.5"x56)
> 1 x My Father Limited Edition 2012 Toro (6.5"x52)
> 1 x Fuente Anejo Maduro (6.25"x48)
> 1 x Fuente Opus X (5.6"x46)
> 1 x Padron 1926 Maduro (4.7"x50)
> 
> $60 shipped. I went in for 2. Hope i made a good decision.


Damn, sold out... 
That was a good deal, even though I would hate like hell to spend 10+$ on a MoW, the rest made it a good deal @ 60 shipped.
Good score and thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nub Dub's up on Free Fall as low as $17.50 for a five pack. If you like the camacho tripple, you'll probably like these too - sweater taste.


----------



## LGHT

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Zino Platinum 2013 Tour Kit $50 off and free shipping. Price to your door $150

Kit includes 14 cigar varieties:

Crown Rocket, Crown Barrel, Scepter Stout, Scepter Grand Master, Scepter Low Rider, Scepter Chubby, Scepter Pudge, Z-Class 654T, Z-Class 546P, Z-Class 643C, Z-Class550R, ZP TEN LE Salomone, Crown Chubby Especial, Crown Double Grande

T-Shirt 
Headphones
Portable Stinky Cigar ash tray (ad says drink shaker because it looks like a one)
Cigar carrying case

Big Humidor - Buy Online


----------



## CaptainSmoke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I received some accessories I ordered from Premium Humidors dot com and it came with a flyer. One side had the instructions for the humidor setup and the other has a promotional code for 10% off of my next order (VIP2013). It seems like a generic code, and thought I would share. When I bought my accessories they were offering free shipping and it looks like they're still offering it. I gave the code to a friend of mine and he says that the site is accepting the 10% code and the free shipping as well.


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



CaptainSmoke said:


> I received some accessories I ordered from Premium Humidors dot com and it came with a flyer. One side had the instructions for the humidor setup and the other has a promotional code for 10% off of my next order (VIP2013). It seems like a generic code, and thought I would share. When I bought my accessories they were offering free shipping and it looks like they're still offering it. I gave the code to a friend of mine and he says that the site is accepting the 10% code and the free shipping as well.


 A few years back, there were several reports of dodgy customer service from this vendor. You can search here to find them. Apparently, most concerns were ultimately more or less satisfied, but only after a bit of wrangling with the vendor. Caveat emptor.


----------



## CaptainSmoke

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't know if I am one of the lucky ones or if they have gotten better due to bad reviews, but I have ordered from them twice and my buddy placed his order about a week ago. No problems with the items or getting our orders.


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com has My Father 1922 petite robusto 5-packs on their daily deal for $25 and free shipping


----------



## LGHT

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mark_j said:


> Cigar.com has My Father 1922 petite robusto 5-packs on their daily deal for $25 and free shipping


Where exactly is this deal? I couldn't find it online. Love those for a quick smoke.


----------



## imported_mark_j

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LGHT said:


> Where exactly is this deal? I couldn't find it online. Love those for a quick smoke.


It was yesterday's daily deal (10/27/2013). I am sorry you missed it. I should have specified it was a daily deal.

Edit: Oops! I did say say it. Well, that still sucks that you missed it.


----------



## LGHT

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



mark_j said:


> It was yesterday's daily deal (10/27/2013). I am sorry you missed it. I should have specified it was a daily deal.
> 
> Edit: Oops! I did say say it. Well, that still sucks that you missed it.


Ahh ok thanks for the reply.


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone looking for a travel humi - Field Supply is having a 2-day sale on travel cases from Black Ops, Megilla, Otterbox, etc
CRUSHPROOF HARD TRAVEL CASES: OTTER, VAULT, MEGILLA, & MORE Blowout prices, from only $6.99 | Field Supply


----------



## BlueDevil07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's weekly special is mazos of Nica Libre in robusto, toro, and torpedo sizes for $37.50 to $39.50. Tempted to pull the trigger and let them rest a few months.

Weekly Special - Cigars International


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

The CI Clearance specials have many interesting choices--take a look here: Clearance Cigars - Cigars International


----------



## Ablaze_uas

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CigarHustler has a 7-cigar sampler for $70:
1 Feral Flying Pig
2 LP No9
2 Undercrown Corona Doble
2 Undercrown Corona Viva

Not a great bargain, but it's a good entry-level for someone new to the world of LP.

https://www.cigarhustler.com/feral-flying-pig-sampler-pack-p-1770.html?zenid=2sampfpjnj9ucnaonlhve3bu72


----------



## fauxtrot

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I dunno if this is a common occurrence, but cigarmonster.com has 10 packs of Tatuaje 10th Anniversary cigars (5 of each of the 2 new vitolas) for $65 shipped. Use coupon code "rcigars" for another 15% off!

Get em before they're gone!


----------



## tosis

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI's weekly special- 20 AJ Fernandez cigars for $49

Weekly Special - Cigars International

It's nice that they are all Toros


----------



## LewZephyr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tosis said:


> CI's weekly special- 20 AJ Fernandez cigars for $49
> 
> Weekly Special - Cigars International
> 
> It's nice that they are all Toros


I was looking at that this morning.
I've not had any of those in the special, but I have definitely seen others post about a few in a positive light: 5 Vegas, Diesel, and Man O War.
So, is it a good deal?.... i.e. no real dog rockets in the batch, etc. or is it a mixed bag of good and bad?

thanks.


----------



## tosis

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LewZephyr said:


> I was looking at that this morning.
> I've not had any of those in the special, but I have definitely seen others post about a few in a positive light: 5 Vegas, Diesel, and Man O War.
> So, is it a good deal?.... i.e. no real dog rockets in the batch, etc. or is it a mixed bag of good and bad?
> 
> thanks.


I've actually haven't been able to try these cigars yet either, due to the fact that I'm just getting back into cigars. I posted it because of how much hype these cigars get on puff. I was looking at this sampler last week at it's normal price of $60. I would buy it now, if I hadn't blown through my budget already for this month.


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LewZephyr said:


> I was looking at that this morning.
> I've not had any of those in the special, but I have definitely seen others post about a few in a positive light: 5 Vegas, Diesel, and Man O War.
> So, is it a good deal?.... i.e. no real dog rockets in the batch, etc. or is it a mixed bag of good and bad?
> 
> thanks.


I have tried almost all of them, but not many in this toro size offered here. In my opinion they are mostly good cigars. Some better than others. My least favorite would be:
Established 1844 Toro (6" x 50)
Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
Nica Libre Toro (6" x 50)

The Pinolero is very different, some like it, some don't. I have only had coronas, and I liked those, but wouldn't want to smoke them all the time, ya know.

I have never tried the following:
Pueblo Dominicano Toro (6" x 50)
San Lotano Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)

Oh yeah, if you buy them don't forget the free ship code shfree3a


----------



## shaun341

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thought I would share this in case anyone was looking for some. Nica Rustica in stock at famous smoke and they have a 20% off coupon on purchases of $100 or more. I added to my cart to see what the total was and it was $108 before shipping, not bad at all.

Nica Rustica by Drew Estate Cigars


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks Shaun, that's a hell of a deal. Bundling it with something from cigaremonster to get free shipping (isn't that how it works?) would make it even hotter, alas, nothing on the monster spoke to me today.


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Shaun, thanks for the tip. Picked up some of those Nica Rusticas along with some samplers (only way to get some of these sticks). With the 20% and free shipping, a great deal.


----------



## Walt69

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

2guys just got their anejos in and they're goin fast! Just picked up the last box of 48s.


----------



## BlueDevil07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic Cigar has a few Dirty Rats, LP40s, UF-13s and FFPs available right now. Make haste!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Already gone, only thing left is uf-13


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Doh, missed it. Know I should have checked my email earlier....


----------



## Laynard

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Saw this on Thompson today:
EXTRA 15% Off discount eligible plus FREE SHIPPING on all orders of $35 or more! Use Promo Code: HOLIDAY
Looks like it's only good until Monday.


----------



## Livin' Legend

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I hope no one minds me posting this here as it's a shameless plug, but after you guys smoke up these Black Friday deals, you might be a little... pungent.

Some of you are probably familiar with my soaps from the Cigar Soap thread, but I wanted to post this code here as well so no one misses it: Black Friday sale is 40% off all my products, including my famous (well, not famous but people like it) Torcedor's Pride odor-killing charcoal soap with Spanish cedar label. There are also some frou-frou bars for the ladies to further sooth the loved ones.

Use the code *BLACKFRIDAY13* when you place your order. The sale will go on for about a week or until I run out of inventory, which probably won't happen as I'm pretty well stocked.

Thanks guys!

Livin' Legend Soap Company on Etsy


----------



## dfborn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks John! Just picked up a 3 pack of Torcedor's Pride. Hopefully, my wife will enjoy it!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Crazy good deals on La Gloria Cubana Serie "R" Black stogies at cigar.com - boxes of 18 are less than $80 shipped and you get a bonus fiver, too.

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Good for this weekend only.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Update: CI also has the same prices on LGC Serie R Black, but instead of the 5-er, a lighter:

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black - Cigars International

Famous has the same pricing too, with a lighter. If you go over $100 at famous, you can get 20% off too, so that's the best deal if you want other stuff as well:

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black Cigars


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI is having a Cyber Monday sale 36 different boxes as low as $29.00 for only 24hrs. One deal I noticed and just pulled the trigger on was the My Father Limited Edition Corona
Box of 10 (5" x 42) for $59.95. I couldn't find these on several different sites to match the price so I hope I got a good deal, plus I never tried a My Father yet. ( I may have jumped the gun )
Cyber Monday Mayhem - Cigars International


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

You can get the new self-calibrating Xikar hygrometer for *under $15* right now, best price I've ever seen!

Use the current coupon, and the 5% cash back at eBates on all Famous purchases.

1. Go to the Monster, add three of the Xikar hygrometers to your cart, totalling $53.94
2. Go to eBates and sign up. (free and legit)
3. Click from there over to Famous, and go to cart, where the items will still be sitting
4. Enter coupon code "sav15p1202" to save 15%, dropping the price to $45.85
5. Checkout, and get 5% cash back, bringing your total paid after cash back to $43.56, or $14.52 each!

Cheers.


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

All of you Four Kicks fans, their up on the monster for a reasonable price; $22 five pack shipped.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> All of you Four Kicks fans, their up on the monster for a reasonable price; $22 five pack shipped.


Lots of really great stuff up right now! The Four Kicks is a particularly good buy, but Oliva V Lanceros, Baitfish, 601 Green, Corojo Wingman (five Prensados and five Jdn Dark Antanos), Fuente 858's... really good Monster Mashup today!

And don't forget to go through eBates first to get an additional 5% cash back, then use "sav15p1202" to save 15% off $50 or more!


----------



## Btubes18

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> All of you Four Kicks fans, their up on the monster for a reasonable price; $22 five pack shipped.


Not bad, but you can get them of Auctioneer for like $15. I usually pick up 3-4 packs in a week and you only have to pay $6 shipping for all of them.


----------



## srfulton

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I just scored a box of Camacho 10th Anniversary 6x60 - Box of 21 for 66.00 and they go for more than 225.00. they can be found on CIBID, quickies for a little while. 12/14/13 sat. Happy hunting


----------



## srfulton

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

2 more days left. these are great cigars.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Papas fritas 8 for 35 on Joe right now. 25 with the CI Christmas cash promo, hope others can take advantage.


----------



## LewZephyr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Papas fritas 8 for 35 on Joe right now. 25 with the CI Christmas cash promo, hope others can take advantage.


Must be gone already... cant find it.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



LewZephyr said:


> Must be gone already... cant find it.


Yeah I think it only lasted a few minutes


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Yeah I think it only lasted a few minutes


Well, thanks for trying... I always seem to waste tons of time watching the jams, but still usually manage to miss the deals I want.


----------



## LewZephyr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes, most definitely thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Mr Dude65

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Know that these are a favorite, so I figured I'd share with the class!

Cain F Lancero Tubos at Atlantic for $43/box: Cain Lancero Tubes 'F' Habano | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## brimy623

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic has a nice Fuente Sampler on sale!


----------



## dfborn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



brimy623 said:


> Atlantic has a nice Fuente Sampler on sale!


Picked up 2 earlier, there were 17... only 6 left now


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

And gone... I always miss the good deals lol


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Camacho triple maduro robustos on Joe's daily deal for $39.95. I was looking for a chance to use my Christmas Cash $10 email special so I had to grab these. $3 a stick? Ridiculous.


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Engineer99 said:


> Camacho triple maduro robustos on Joe's daily deal for $39.95. I was looking for a chance to use my Christmas Cash $10 email special so I had to grab these. $3 a stick? Ridiculous.


Yea, I was saving mine for a good deal to pop up myself but really didn't see anything that interested me. So used it at 1pm today and bam Camacho Triple Maduro shows up.. lol I figured this would happen.


----------



## dfborn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LP T52 Robusto 5 pack is on the monster today. They're 56.98, but you can use famous' $10 off $50 coupon to make them $46.98. Shipping is free and for most, there's no tax


----------



## crgcpro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Box if you like Ligas. They already have low pricing but you get an additional 10% off of box purchases plus 10 free undercrowns and 5 free MUWAT's with a box purchase. Code is LIGAFAN ( I got a box of #9 Robustos for $229 shipped plus the 15 free cigars!)

www.smallbatchcigar.com Use Code 2014 for a 14% discount on any purchase of $214 or more. These are good through tomorrow.


----------



## crgcpro

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Box if you like Ligas. They already have low pricing but you get an additional 10% off of box purchases plus 10 free undercrowns and 5 free MUWAT's with a box purchase. Code is LIGAFAN ( I got a box of #9 Robustos for $229 shipped plus the 15 free cigars!)

Online Cigar Shop | Buy Premium and Rare Cigars | Small Batch Cigar Use Code 2014 for a 14% discount on any purchase of $214 or more. These are good through tomorrow.


----------



## Btubes18

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nica rustica fans famous smoke has them on sale for $129.95 and you can use the 20OFF coupon for another 20% off. Got a 25 bundle for under $110 shipped. Best deal I have seen on these.


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Btubes18 said:


> Nica rustica fans famous smoke has them on sale for $129.95 and you can use the 20OFF coupon for another 20% off. Got a 25 bundle for under $110 shipped. Best deal I have seen on these.


Thank you!! LoL It's like you were in my head. I've had this exact deal in my shopping cart and for some reason my 15% off coupon wouldn't work so I was googling for a new code literately minutes ago and said screw it I'll wait for them to be on sale again and BAM here you are with a code talking about the same deal.

This is faith telling me to buy them...


----------



## Btubes18

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



syphon101 said:


> Thank you!! LoL It's like you were in my head. I've had this exact deal in my shopping cart and for some reason my 15% off coupon wouldn't work so I was googling for a new code literately minutes ago and said screw it I'll wait for them to be on sale again and BAM here you are with a code talking about the same deal.
> 
> This is faith telling me to buy them...


haha did you buy them?


----------



## jvercher1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for the deal


----------



## loulax07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any coupons for Atlantic Cigar?


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



loulax07 said:


> Any coupons for Atlantic Cigar?


That would be nice. But after a lot of searching around the census that I got was Atlantic Cigar keeps their prices so low that there is no room for free shipping or coupon codes.

@Btubes18 I sure did! Though I've never tried a Nica Rustica I'm pretty confident from reviews and past experiences with DE cigars that I know I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Smallbatchcigars.com has a couple of boxes of angry Santa and evil snowmen right now. Just picked up a box of each for myself. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal

Nica Rustica at $5 a stick if you want to try them without buying a whole bundle.


----------



## jjashikki

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Atlantic has the Prensado Churchills for 130 a box. You have to have an account and then call them to order though.


----------



## thebigk

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

For you Liga lovers TOPQUALITYCIGARS.COM has a good sampler with the UF-4 in it
Buy Premium Hand rolled vintage rare and hard to find fine cigars


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Egars is offering $15 off a purchase of $100 or more for the next few days.


----------



## jjashikki

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gotham Cigar has 10 boxes of Camacho Triple Maduro that they're selling for $100. If you combine this with the 5% back from Ebates and another 5% for new email subscribers that should be around $96 shipped.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Boxes of 10 Cain F Lancero tubos at Cigar.com for forty bucks shipped! This won't last long...
Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal


----------



## jjashikki

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Diesel Delirium 5 packs are on Free fall at Cigar Bid! I think they bottom out around $30


----------



## Latenight

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There is a living social deal for Gotham Cigars Spend $25 get $50 going on right now. I don't have enough posts to put my referral link, but it should pop up if you search the living social site for cigar.

I bought a box of melanio robustos for $57 shipped (out of pocket). I also had my eye on the 2013 V maduros (~$57) and the Camacho Corojo 11/18 (~$80), if anyone one was looking for a suggestion.


----------



## DaWhyte86

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Top Quality Cigars has a new UF-4 pack with two UF-4's, a Number 9, UZI, Herrera Esteli, Undercrown, and CYB Robusto for $75


----------



## Spankmeister

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey I used this "Living Social" deal and got a real bargain on a CAO Champions sampler that was on sale. Thanks!


----------



## Spankmeister

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Spankmeister said:


> Hey I used this "Living Social" deal and got a real bargain on a CAO Champions sampler that was on sale. Thanks!


Sorry I meant to quote Latenight Matt. Anyway search "Cigar" you can spend $25 and get $50 credit at Gotham Cigars. Find something on sale and you get a real deal. https://www.livingsocial.com/


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



thebigk said:


> For you Liga lovers TOPQUALITYCIGARS.COM has a good sampler with the UF-4 in it
> Buy Premium Hand rolled vintage rare and hard to find fine cigars


OMG, to think I just kicked a bad Cbid habit, and now I'm checking out the samplers on this site:frusty:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Found some great deals on Camacho with old band.

Camacho Corojo 10th anniversary torpedo box of 21 for $59.95
Camacho 10th Anniversary - PipesandCigars.com

Camacho Corojo Monarca bundle of 25 plus box of 3 for $59.95
Camacho Corojo Monarca 25-Pack | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## durbs

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CIGAR HUMIDOR BLOWOUT: MASSIVE SCRATCH & DENT SALE Save up to 75% | Field Supply

Some really great prices on humidors.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber - Cigar Place

Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber (Finish)

40% OFF - Apply Code: wc402

$28.78 - Not bad:dunno:


----------



## Ricardo-

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SeanTheEvans said:


> Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber - Cigar Place
> 
> Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber (Finish)
> 
> 40% OFF - Apply Code: wc402
> 
> $28.78 - Not bad:dunno:


I would say it's a pretty good deal. Plus $3 shipping. I bought one.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SeanTheEvans said:


> Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber - Cigar Place
> 
> Palio Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber (Finish)
> 
> 40% OFF - Apply Code: wc402
> 
> $28.78 - Not bad:dunno:[/QUOTe
> 
> Item now showing out of stock!


----------



## Ricardo-

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Damn. I got a confirmation email. Now crossing my fingers until it's shipped....


----------



## Ricardo-

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Shipping confirmed :clap2::clap2:

I guess I was lucky to see this on time.

Thanks again Sean.


----------



## J0N47H4N

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does the promo code only work for the carbon palio cutter ?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



J0N47H4N said:


> Does the promo code only work for the carbon palio cutter ?


No, it was in an e-mail with a lot of items listed, not sure what else it's good for, a bunch of boxes/accessories and stuff. Next time I'll post the ad picture as well.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace.biz is offering a sampler of 22 of CA's Top 25 list, obviously the CCs have been omitted.

Cigar Aficionado Top Cigars 2013 - Cigar Place


----------



## rjwillow

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Missed the palio. But subscribed for futute reference
Thanks guys
rich


----------



## Ricardo-

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This looks interesting, especially since it includes postage. Anyone know if the sticks are any good?

Cigar.com 10 Cigar Variety Sampler:

2 - Gurkha Class Regent Gran Robusto (5.75" x 52)
2 - Sosa Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (5" x 52)
2 - Xikar HC Series Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Ramon Bueso Genesis Robusto (5" x 50)

SP-CIGPRO38 - Cigar.com 10 Cigar Variety Sampler - Cigar.com


----------



## Laynard

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



c.ortiz108 said:


> This looks interesting, especially since it includes postage. Anyone know if the sticks are any good?
> 
> Cigar.com 10 Cigar Variety Sampler:
> 
> 2 - Gurkha Class Regent Gran Robusto (5.75" x 52)
> 2 - Sosa Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (5" x 52)
> 2 - Xikar HC Series Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Ramon Bueso Genesis Robusto (5" x 50)
> 
> SP-CIGPRO38 - Cigar.com 10 Cigar Variety Sampler - Cigar.com


I like the 5 Vegas. For $15 it seems like a good deal. Each if those are $2 sticks.


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

601 La Bomba Napalms 10 Pack on Freefall seen as low as 29.58


----------



## brusky

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nica Rustica 5 packs on Free Fall as well. They're bottoming out at $22.50 ($4.50/stick).


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anejo #48 5 Pack Freefall seen a low of 44.0, Just a heads up.


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

And its over. 9 hours, longer than I expected it to last


----------



## Ricardo-

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

My Father LeBijou Churchill box in daily dutch auction. Got mine for $120 last week.

Link to Auction


----------



## rtrimbath

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm not sure if I'm putting this in the right place, but if you live near Pittsburgh, Bloom's Cigar Shop is having their yearly BOGO box sale in honor of tax day on April 25th and 26th. The sale is good on most boxes and for the ones that aren't the owner usually gives a 40% discount with the exception of HTFs (Opus, Anejo, Ligas). Thought I'd give everyone a heads up. It's worth checking out.


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another CI intro sampler, though this one looks a little better than some, especially if you need a humidor.

CI's Top-Shelf Humidor Combo includes:
1 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5" x 49) 
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Toro (6" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo (6" x 54) 
1 - Gurkha Beauty Super Toro (6.5" x 56)
1 - Punch Pita (6.1" x 50)
1 - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5" x 49)
1 - Montecristo Classic Robusto (5 " x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52) 
1 - Romeo y Julieta Vintage #7 .5 (6.2" x 54)
1 - Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)

CI

Website says "Offer expires Monday, April 14th at 11:59pm EST, or while supplies last" but it seems to be a new promo.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I've got a 15% off coupon for anything in the Drew Estate merchandise store. If anyone wants it PM me and I will send you the code.


----------



## Cigarer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Gr. makes me almost sick I missed that CI promo above.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> I've got a 15% off coupon for anything in the Drew Estate merchandise store. If anyone wants it PM me and I will send you the code.


wish i would have checked this before I used my $15 coupon for taking that survey this morning i might have gotten an ashtray as well.


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Cigarer said:


> Gr. makes me almost sick I missed that CI promo above.


Do you mean the sampler i posted about? Last I checked it was still available. If the link doesn't give you the right price, go to amazingcigarbargains.com and click from there.


----------



## Cigarer

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Yes.. I actually gave up looking for it and went on some other unrelated sites and had google ads post an ad for another sampler/humi deal on ci and ended up ordering that one


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Cigarer said:


> Yes.. I actually gave up looking for it and went on some other unrelated sites and had google ads post an ad for another sampler/humi deal on ci and ended up ordering that one


Which one did you get, out of curiosity?


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone got a code for cigar place? I am in the market for a box of undercrown gran toro and so far I like their price and have been wanting to give them a try anyways


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> Anyone got a code for cigar place? I am in the market for a box of undercrown gran toro and so far I like their price and have been wanting to give them a try anyways


Yea, just type in "liga" for 20% off on a box. I'd suggest subscribing to their mailing list. Also if you make the purchase between 6am - 10am, you can get free shipping today.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



syphon101 said:


> Yea, just type in "liga" for 20% off on a box. I'd suggest subscribing to their mailing list. Also if you make the purchase between 6am - 10am, you can get free shipping today.


Thanks. So the early bird special is good every morning?


----------



## syphon101

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> Thanks. So the early bird special is good every morning?


No problem. No, the early bird special is pretty much random from what I've seen. But they do offer $1.00 shipping at the 1st of every month. If you subscribe, they'll e-mail you the day before. It's nice for trying out singles, especially if they're discounted you can get a percentage off plus free shipping. Also, they allow you to stack promotional codes on some products there.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



syphon101 said:


> No problem. No, the early bird special is pretty much random from what I've seen. But they do offer $1.00 shipping at the 1st of every month. If you subscribe, they'll e-mail you the day before. It's nice for trying out singles, especially if they're discounted you can get a percentage off plus free shipping. Also, they allow you to stack promotional codes on some products there.


Well I just pulled the trigger on my first undercrown box. Thanks that really helped my wallet out


----------



## lukem

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks. I picked up a box of undercrowns that morning as well. A friend turned me on to them the other day.

Also, I was in Costco yesterday and they have the Vinotemp 32 bottle for $250 which I thought was a steal. Not sure if all Costco's have them but figured I would post just in case. Too bad I had already ordered my Newair which got in yesterday as well.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



lukem said:


> Thanks. I picked up a box of undercrowns that morning as well. A friend turned me on to them the other day.
> 
> Also, I was in Costco yesterday and they have the Vinotemp 32 bottle for $250 which I thought was a steal. Not sure if all Costco's have them but figured I would post just in case. Too bad I had already ordered my Newair which got in yesterday as well.


I think the price was perfect with the promo code and free shipping now just to wait for the next free shipping day and get a box of Corona Viva and then I can start worrying about getting some LP9's and T-52's. Maybe i should already be worrying about where I am gonna put all of this


----------



## lukem

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> I think the price was perfect with the promo code and free shipping now just to wait for the next free shipping day and get a box of Corona Viva and then I can start worrying about getting some LP9's and T-52's. Maybe i should already be worrying about where I am gonna put all of this


I've got my eye on the CBid free fall for the t52's at the moment. I'm in the process of getting my wineador ready but this box will be in tomorrow. Should be fine until I get it running hopefully.


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

thecigarstore.com has a 15% off coupon/promo now, best prices on Liga 9 double coronas I found. Of course much more too.

Cheers,

TTT


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

What's the code?


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI has a couple good deals this week if you fancy Casa Magna Dominicans or Man o War Ruination robusto#1s . They are specialc and specialb respectively and are priced at $40 shipped for a ten pack of the Ruinations and from $35 to $45 for the Casa Magna Dominicans, depending on vitola. These don't come with free shipping, but the free ship code freesh44 works with a little tinkering. I entered the code at checkout and it said that the code had been successfully applied, but still showed normal shipping charges, so I clicked on the code (it is a clickable link where it says that the code has been successfully applied) and it directs you to a humidor combo deal. I put it in my cart and saw that free shipping was now an available option, I selected it, then I edited my order to remove the humidor combo and the free shipping stuck! I'm sure that there is a new code for May that doesn't require the tinkering to make it work, but I didn't feel like figuring it out yet.

Let's try to post a link! I don't know if I have earned that privilege around here just yet...

Casa Magna Dominican - Cigars International

Man O War Ruination #1


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



syphon101 said:


> No problem. No, the early bird special is pretty much random from what I've seen. But they do offer $1.00 shipping at the 1st of every month. If you subscribe, they'll e-mail you the day before. It's nice for trying out singles, especially if they're discounted you can get a percentage off plus free shipping. Also, they allow you to stack promotional codes on some products there.


Yup. The Early Bird Special occurs on one random day towards the middle of the month. Our e-mail newsletter subscribers find out about it first.

To sign up visit our homepage at CigarPlace


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

LOTS OF PROMOS over at cigar place right now!!!

Oliva 20% Off - oliva
Oliva Serie V 25% Off - seriev
Liga Undercrown 20% Off - liga
Drew Estate 15% Off - drew
Cain Daytona & Cain F 15% Off - cain2

Just to name a few. and $1 shipping today


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke save $10 on orders $50 and up. promo code lovefamous


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Drew and Crew 5-Cigar Sampler is the Meet Your Make Monday selection here at Cigar Place!

5-Cigars for $29.95 + includes Free Domestic Shipping for your entire order.

The Drew & Crew Meet Your Maker Sampler includes:

MUWAT +11 5 1/2 x 50 
MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Just a Friend 6 x 52 
Nica Rustica El Bruijito 6 x 52 
Liga Privada Unico Serie Papas Fritas 4 1/2 x 44 
Herrera Esteli Toro Especial 6 x 52


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There's a Groupon deal for BnB Tobacco that loots pretty good: buy a $25 coupon and get $50, or $50 get $100. BnB Tobacco Deal of the Day | Groupon

Selection and prices aren't that great, and their shipping is almost $10.... but they're also giving 10% off (a window pops up when you start shopping on the site). I looked through the singles and put together a sampler (none of which I've tried yet):









After the discount and postage, this would come out to around $30. Whaddya think? Look like a deal worth pulling the trigger on?


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



c.ortiz108 said:


> There's a Groupon deal for BnB Tobacco that loots pretty good: buy a $25 coupon and get $50, or $50 get $100. BnB Tobacco Deal of the Day | Groupon
> 
> Selection and prices aren't that great, and their shipping is almost $10.... but they're also giving 10% off (a window pops up when you start shopping on the site). I looked through the singles and put together a sampler (none of which I've tried yet):
> 
> View attachment 49054
> 
> 
> After the discount and postage, this would come out to around $30. Whaddya think? Look like a deal worth pulling the trigger on?


Looks like a good deal to me. I would get the Groupon too if I had not already spent too much on smokes recently. $3 a stick is not too shabby. I tried too peruse the website, but I'm on my phone and the site is hard to navigate on a phone.

Are there any limitations or regulations on the Groupon? I gotta admit that I am tempted to get the $100 cert and buy a box of Partagas Black for about $60 total. You can't beat that and I have had my eye on some blacks recently.

I don't think that you can go wrong with half-off cigars unless there is some crazy fine print!


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ridingthewave said:


> Looks like a good deal to me. I would get the Groupon too if I had not already spent too much on smokes recently. $3 a stick is not too shabby. I tried too peruse the website, but I'm on my phone and the site is hard to navigate on a phone.
> 
> Are there any limitations or regulations on the Groupon? I gotta admit that I am tempted to get the $100 cert and buy a box of Partagas Black for about $60 total. You can't beat that and I have had my eye on some blacks recently.
> 
> I don't think that you can go wrong with half-off cigars unless there is some crazy fine print!


Yeah, I've spent way too much lately, too. Hard to justify even that amount, but may find a way....! No idea about limitations, fine print etc. Seemed to be nothing on the Groupon page, but I've never used the site. Never used BnB either.


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

There was no real fine print, in terms of cigars. The groupon said it couldn't be used on some products, but all of the cigars were open game. I think the time limit expired to purchase the groupon deal though. (or will very very soon) The only problem seems to be coming from a lot of people ordering the same things, and them not having the stock to fill the orders. (Short Stories, Padrons ect.)


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Drez_ said:


> I think the time limit expired to purchase the groupon deal though. (or will very very soon)


The page is still live and just says "Limited time remaining!"

One thing I noticed about BnB is that often their singles are cheaper than their 5-packs. Go figure.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I don't know if this is a fantastic deal or not, but it certainly doesn't look bad, since there's a KFC in there some people seem to be having trouble finding.

MYM - Drew & Crew Cigar Sampler - Cigar Place

MUWAT +11 5 1/2 x 50 
MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Just a Friend 6 x 52 
Nica Rustica El Bruijito 6 x 52 
Liga Privada Unico Serie Papas Fritas 4 1/2 x 44 
Herrera Esteli Toro Especial 6 x 52

Almost $30 shipped

I think the PF is the only one not worth $6, right?


----------



## St.Pat68

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SeanTheEvans said:


> I don't know if this is a fantastic deal or not, but it certainly doesn't look bad, since there's a KFC in there some people seem to be having trouble finding.
> 
> MYM - Drew & Crew Cigar Sampler - Cigar Place
> 
> MUWAT +11 5 1/2 x 50
> MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Just a Friend 6 x 52
> Nica Rustica El Bruijito 6 x 52
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Papas Fritas 4 1/2 x 44
> Herrera Esteli Toro Especial 6 x 52
> 
> Almost $30 shipped
> 
> I think the PF is the only one not worth $6, right?


Thanks for re-posting Sean, anytime you can take that small off a quantity at such a good price(including S & H) and make a five pack out of it you have done well. Thanks everyone for posting the good deals.


----------



## DaWhyte86

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Awesome thanks for that!



BlastFusion1 said:


> Drew and Crew 5-Cigar Sampler is the Meet Your Make Monday selection here at Cigar Place!
> 
> 5-Cigars for $29.95 + includes Free Domestic Shipping for your entire order.
> 
> The Drew & Crew Meet Your Maker Sampler includes:
> 
> MUWAT +11 5 1/2 x 50
> MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Just a Friend 6 x 52
> Nica Rustica El Bruijito 6 x 52
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Papas Fritas 4 1/2 x 44
> Herrera Esteli Toro Especial 6 x 52


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey Guys,

Here's another one for you.

Meet Your Maker - Gran Habano Factory 2nds - 15 Cigars $29.95 + Free Shipping on Your Entire Order

Gran Habano was launched by George Rico in 2003 to a lot of fanfare. This is a cigar with extreme complexity due to the use of the company's own "Cubito" leaf from their farms in Nicaragua, Colombia, Panama, and Costa Rica. Cubito has a taste very similar to Mexican-seed tobacco and offers a great aroma and subtle power.

Factory seconds are a great way to try a cigar. Using tobacco that may be slightly off color or possibly rolled by newer torcedores, makers like Gran Habano will sometime group these together and sell them for a fraction of the cost. This Meet Your Maker not only gets you a great grouping of these seconds at a fantastic price, but also the chance the try three completely different wrapper leaves: Oscuro, Rosado, and Claro.

In the Gran Habano Factory Second Meet Your Maker is:

5 - Gran Robusto Claro #1 6 x 54
5 - Gran Robusto Rosado #3 6 x 54
5 - Gran Robusto Oscuro #5 6 x 54


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Apologies for cross-posting, but in case anyone has missed it there's a whole thread about that Groupon deal: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/334298-cigar-groupon.html#post4008152

I just posted this reply there, which may be of interest:

_If anyone hasn't jumped on this yet, I just stumbled on a way to get an extra $10 off. I registered with Groupon about a week ago with the intention of getting this deal, but never got around to pulling the trigger. Today I received an email from them with a link for $10 off my first purchase of $30 or more (specific to my email address, otherwise I'd share the code!). So it might be worth signing up and waiting a week or so for the coupon.... (the deal says "limited time remaining" but has been active quite a while. I wouldn't be surprised if it lasted until Father's Day).

Man, I was only planning to get the $25 for $50 version, but with this deal an extra $14 bought me another $50! Couldn't pass that up (even with my wife rightly commenting "don't you have a bunch of cigars already?").

Now if I can only find a free shipping code.... 
_


----------



## irie

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



c.ortiz108 said:


> Now if I can only find a free shipping code....
> [/I]


Spend $129 or more and get free shipping


----------



## jsnake

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

http://www.cigarbandits.com/default.aspx? This place has great prices and if you use code jsnake at checkout you get 10% off. A good friend of mine started his own business and is off to a great start. I do not have any stake in this other then helping a great BOTL out and giving you guys and good discount he offered me for my friends.


----------



## B-daddy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

All Oliva, Cain, Nub... on pretty deep discount at Cigar Place.biz Using the promos, you can do boxes of Cain F lance tubos for about $45

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...ch=ee626ed0-a3a0-11e3-925c-d4ae529ce48a#oliva


----------



## LewZephyr

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm sure most of you have seen this in your e-mail.
Famous Smokes has a $40 off on purchases of $150.
Till Memorial Day: $40 Cash Back Memorial Day Sale | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BNB Tobacco deal (50% off) is back up. Spend $25, get $50 towards cigars or accessories (I bought a Peterson pipe with my last one!)

CLICK FOR GROUPON - 50% off BNB (click link, then search for "BNB"):


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BNB Tobacco deal (50% off) is back up. Spend $25, get $50 towards cigars or accessories (I bought a Peterson pipe with my last one!)
> 
> CLICK FOR GROUPON - 50% off BNB (click link, then search for "BNB"):


Stick with singles, stay away from boxes of cigars with them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nice deal for the noobs. Got the Pipe & Cigars catalog today and on page 13 you can build your own combo for $50 which includes the following;

5-Pack of cigars, I recommend the AJ Fernandez Spectres
A storage device, I recommend the 10-Count Herfador
Lighter, I would go with the Xikar Inpress
And finally a cutter or punch, your choice


----------



## DaWhyte86

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Grabbed this when it was up a few weeks ago. Amazing deal. Got 15 cigars for the $50 one and only spent an extra $10.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> BNB Tobacco deal (50% off) is back up. Spend $25, get $50 towards cigars or accessories (I bought a Peterson pipe with my last one!)
> 
> CLICK FOR GROUPON - 50% off BNB (click link, then search for "BNB"):


----------



## rx2man

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some deals on sticks, lighter, ashtrays, etc. Its not all the time that they have deals but when they do they are really good. I think CI is filling the orders. Get on their mailing list. They had Porche lighters a while back @ $30.

PREMIUM CIGAR BONANZA, UP TO 75% OFF Top brand handmade cigars at smokin' discounts | Field Supply


----------



## ShaneG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



rx2man said:


> Some deals on sticks, lighter, ashtrays, etc. Its not all the time that they have deals but when they do they are really good. I think CI is filling the orders. Get on their mailing list. They had Porche lighters a while back @ $30.
> 
> PREMIUM CIGAR BONANZA, UP TO 75% OFF Top brand handmade cigars at smokin' discounts | Field Supply


Those seem like pretty strong deals! Good find and share!


----------



## Big Tex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ST DuPont Maxijet lighters for $89 on Woot!

S.T. Dupont MaxiJet Black Lacquer Lighter


----------



## oldforge

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories, Pipes - Cigars International has 20 percent off plus free shipping on most of their catalog. Just make sure and click on the link that says "some restrictions apply" to see brands that are not covered.


----------



## 8ball

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some nice 10 packs (cough, master blends) on sale at cigar.com
Mazo Mayhem With Drew Estate, AVO, Montecristo & MORE - Cigar.com

Free shipping over $50.

Plus, they sent me an email and the promo code "welcome" at checkout got me an additional 10% off.


----------



## rx2man

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Field supply is doing it again

PREMIUM CIGAR BONANZA, UP TO 75% OFF Top brand handmade cigars at smokin' discounts | Field Supply


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



rx2man said:


> Field supply is doing it again
> 
> PREMIUM CIGAR BONANZA, UP TO 75% OFF Top brand handmade cigars at smokin' discounts | Field Supply


Thank you for posting


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigarplace has Undercrowns for 20% off today. Spoiler alert, they are sold out of the corona vivas.


----------



## BlastFusion1

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Cigarplace has Undercrowns for 20% off today. Spoiler alert, they are sold out of the corona vivas.


We have Undercrowns at 20% Off EVERYDAY... just saying!

Oliva Family of cigars are heavily discounted today. Up to 30% off our already SCARILY discounted prices.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=d6034aa1-3f97-4624-9824-9d450387b50e&c=0937b460-a39f-11e3-a1de-d4ae529ce48a&ch=0a921440-a39f-11e3-a1ec-d4ae529ce48a


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Cigarplace has Undercrowns for 20% off today. Spoiler alert, they are sold out of the corona vivas.


That's good to know, from the e-mail it appears that its a special 20% off today, guess that's just marketing. The good news is there is no need to buy right now if their available all the time at that price.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Cigarplace has Undercrowns for 20% off today. Spoiler alert, they are sold out of the corona vivas.


Hmmm... is that with the "liga" promo code? or will they stack another 20% on top of that?


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New Palio cutter (CAO marked) for $21 shipped from Gotham cigars using promo code NWESJ4. The code can be used for $5 off any item but hard to beat a Palio cutter at that price; CAO labeled or not. Good until July 14th.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> New Palio cutter (CAO marked) for $21 shipped from Gotham cigars using promo code NWESJ4. The code can be used for $5 off any item but hard to beat a Palio cutter at that price; CAO labeled or not. Good until July 14th.


Well dammit!!! Thanks for the heads up. And now my budget is blown.

Can't beat that deal. I have been wanting one and couldn't pass up on that deal


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> New Palio cutter (CAO marked) for $21 shipped from Gotham cigars using promo code NWESJ4. The code can be used for $5 off any item but hard to beat a Palio cutter at that price; CAO labeled or not. Good until July 14th.


What a deal. I need a new Palio, lost mine. RG for you my friend.


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tgs679 said:


> What a deal. I need a new Palio, lost mine. RG for you my friend.


Same with me! Thanks Lonnie


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> Well dammit!!! Thanks for the heads up. And now my budget is blown.
> 
> Can't beat that deal. I have been wanting one and couldn't pass up on that deal





Tgs679 said:


> What a deal. I need a new Palio, lost mine. RG for you my friend.





penguinshockey said:


> Same with me! Thanks Lonnie


Glad I can help fellas!


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I thought I saw a post by @sullen that he also had misplaced his Palio. But I may be mistaken.


----------



## sullen

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Tgs679 said:


> I thought I saw a post by @sullen that he also had misplaced his Palio. But I may be mistaken.


fvck yeah, thanks!
xikars and everything else sucks after getting used to a palio.


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



sullen said:


> fvck yeah, thanks!
> xikars and everything else sucks after getting used to a palio.


I agree. A must have cutter.


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Don't really need a cutter but y'all are freaking convincing me!!


----------



## KSB

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Passprotection said:


> New Palio cutter (CAO marked) for $21 shipped from Gotham cigars using promo code NWESJ4. The code can be used for $5 off any item but hard to beat a Palio cutter at that price; CAO labeled or not. Good until July 14th.


Well I have never had a Palio and my son loves his. So I can't pass up this deal. Thank you"


----------



## brimy623

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Any CI discount/shipping codes out there?


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



brimy623 said:


> Any CI discount/shipping codes out there?


FREESH48 gets you free shipping from CI.


----------



## brimy623

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Engineer99 said:


> FREESH48 gets you free shipping from CI.


Thx, but it didn't work.

It said it was applied successfully but it was associated with a travel humi/cigar purchase. I tried adding that item, applying the code & then deleting that item but it still processed the order with shipping either way.

thx anyway.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



brimy623 said:


> Thx, but it didn't work.
> 
> It said it was applied successfully but it was associated with a travel humi/cigar purchase. I tried adding that item, applying the code & then deleting that item but it still processed the order with shipping either way.
> 
> thx anyway.


Hmmm... Did you navigate to CI's main page than type "/FREESH48" onto the end of the URL? I noticed the free shipping code takes you to the page with the travel humi/cigars, but if you hit the home button and go to the main page, the free shipping is still there and applies to whatever you order without having to order the travel humi. I tried it out with a test order and got all the way to the end right before "confirm order" with free shipping.


----------



## brimy623

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Engineer99 said:


> Hmmm... Did you navigate to CI's main page than type "/FREESH48" onto the end of the URL? I noticed the free shipping code takes you to the page with the travel humi/cigars, but if you hit the home button and go to the main page, the free shipping is still there and applies to whatever you order without having to order the travel humi. I tried it out with a test order and got all the way to the end right before "confirm order" with free shipping.


I was on the page with shipping options & the space to enter any promo codes and entered it. When it still showed shipping charges, I clicked on the hyper link telling what the code was. I obviously did something wrong! :sad:
Next time. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



brimy623 said:


> I was on the page with shipping options & the space to enter any promo codes and entered it. When it still showed shipping charges, I clicked on the hyper link telling what the code was. I obviously did something wrong! :sad:
> Next time. Thanks for the info though.


It's easy to mix up promo codes, free shipping, and $20 dollar off $100, or whatever. Some you have to enter at the end of a purchase in a special field, some you get by modifying the site's url and appending it. It's a mixed bag.

For future reference in regards to CI free shipping codes, navigate to the main page, go to the address bar, and add /****** with the asterisks being whatever the current code is. It might navigate you to some promo, like this current one did, or it could just take you to the regular CI page with a "free shipping on your order" banner.

I have never paid shipping when ordering from CI.


----------



## Big Tex

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Check out the deals on Padrón's at Field Supply. They even have the high end stuff discounted!

PREMIUM CIGAR BONANZA, UP TO 75% OFF Top brand handmade cigars at smokin' discounts | Field Supply


----------



## Kasanova King

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys, looks like CI is getting rid of their AJ Fernandez Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler Special...the sampler replacing this one will replace several of the San Lontanos with Gurkhas, so get this one while you still can. And they lowered the price to $39.99....which is sick for what it has. It's pretty much the only way you'll ever pay $2 for these sticks.

CI's Kitchen Sink Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Kasanova King said:


> Hey guys, looks like CI is getting rid of their AJ Fernandez Kitchen Sink Mega Sampler Special...the sampler replacing this one will replace several of the San Lontanos with Gurkhas, so get this one while you still can. And they lowered the price to $39.99....which is sick for what it has. It's pretty much the only way you'll ever pay $2 for these sticks.
> 
> CI's Kitchen Sink Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


That's a pretty sick deal...A ton of great smokes for two bones each.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BJs is selling NewAir AW-281E Wine Coolers for $209.99 Free Shipping - Today Only

NewAir 28-Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - BJ's Wholesale Club


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SeanTheEvans said:


> BJs is selling NewAir AW-281E Wine Coolers for $209.99 Free Shipping - Today Only
> 
> NewAir 28-Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - BJ's Wholesale Club


That's a good deal.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Senor_Perfecto said:


> That's a good deal.


I wasn't sure, but for brand new with a warranty, I guess it is.
I'd be willing to order it for someone and have it shipped to their place on my membership if they can do me an immediate PP for it, as the deal ends today.


----------



## cykiatryst

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI Weekend Spotlight has boxes of Undercrowns for "40%" off with 15 extra cigars for $10 more. Box of corona vivas + 15 extra = 118.95 
Don't forget free shipping code posted up above.


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

also Liberty 2013 179.95 a box CI Sale.

Camacho Liberty 2013 - Cigars International


----------



## Work4Play

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



cykiatryst said:


> CI Weekend Spotlight has boxes of Undercrowns for "40%" off with 15 extra cigars for $10 more. Box of corona vivas + 15 extra = 118.95
> Don't forget free shipping code posted up above.


Good deal... gonna have to check this out.


----------



## rtrimbath

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Bighumidor.com has some boxes of Liga Privada Unicos available. UF-13's for sale at $173.95 shipped and L40's for sale at $212.95 shipped. Thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


----------



## BlueDevil07

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CI is running a Labor Day special - 20% off the entire site (check out the exclusions for specifics) with code PICNIC. You can also stack on the free shipping code FREESH48.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



BlueDevil07 said:


> CI is running a Labor Day special - 20% off the entire site (check out the exclusions for specifics) with code PICNIC. You can also stack on the free shipping code FREESH48.


Not including the following:

Arturo Fuente
Ashton
Asylum
AVO
Bolivar
Brick House
Camacho
CAO
CLE
Cohiba
Crowned Heads
Cusano
Davidoff
Diamond Crown
Don Sixto by Nestor Plasencia
Don Tomas
Dunhill
Edgar Hoill
El Baton
Excalibur
Foundry
Gispert
God of Fire
Griffin
H. Upmann
Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate
Herrera Esteli Norteno
Hoyo de Monterrey

Juan Lopez
La Aroma de Cuba
La Gloria Cubana
Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler
Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate
Liga Privada T52 by Drew Estate
Liga Privada T52 Tasting Sampler
Liga Privada Unico Serie
Macanudo
Mayimbe
Montecristo
Nat Sherman
New World by AJ Fernandez
Onyx Reserve
Padron
Partagas
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez
Punch
Romeo y Julieta
Room 101
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal
San Lotano
Sancho Panza
Sencillo
Trinidad
Trinidad Paradox
Vega Fina
Zino"


----------



## Tgs679

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke Shop $30 off $150 or more use code RELAX2014


----------



## ShaneG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva and Acid on very big sale at Bestcigarprice.com usually I'm not impressed with their sales but this one seems good. @[email protected] they have Oliva v lances for 129/box- I don't know if you have all the ones you need but that's an awesome price


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Because I REALLY want you guys to save money and try some new brands: Cigar Federation! If you're new to the store, use the link below to get 20% off your entire first purchase!

Cigar Federation Store - Discount Coupon They just added some recently found old Viaje boxes.. I don't think there is many left, but they had a 2011 St. Pattys Day, and Project Stuffed Turkey White Meat in an email they sent out.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Drez_ said:


> Because I REALLY want you guys to save money and try some new brands: Cigar Federation! If you're new to the store, use the link below to get 20% off your entire first purchase!
> 
> Cigar Federation Store - Discount Coupon They just added some recently found old Viaje boxes.. I don't think there is many left, but they had a 2011 St. Pattys Day, and Project Stuffed Turkey White Meat in an email they sent out.


Thanks Drez saved $10 on that Paul Stulac Sampler I had my eye on.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ShaneG said:


> Oliva and Acid on very big sale at Bestcigarprice.com usually I'm not impressed with their sales but this one seems good. @[email protected] they have Oliva v lances for 129/box- I don't know if you have all the ones you need but that's an awesome price


Um yes sir for some reason I have half a dozen. Until I let them rest a bit and smoke one I'm good. How did you like them @ShaneG


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Get a Newair AW280e for $179.96 and free shipping at air and water with promo code "laborday" for 40% off


----------



## stonedboss

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

It is actually 25% you get on the coolers, but yes a great deal indeed! I just purchased a NewAir AW281e for 210 with tax; I'm really satisfied with my savings. I think the extra shelving options are worth the extra $20.


----------



## AuTechCoM

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



stonedboss said:


> It is actually 25% you get on the coolers, but yes a great deal indeed! I just purchased a NewAir AW281e for 210 with tax; I'm really satisfied with my savings. I think the extra shelving options are worth the extra $20.


Oh I missed that it was 25% but then I just found out that they are also on debates for 2.5% cash back from ebates but I am not sure how that works. Too bad the wife and I decided to wait to spend the money until my drawers are delivered


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pudgy Monsters on sale at Cigar.com for $75 now through 9/10/14.


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Pudgy Monsters on sale at Cigar.com for $75 now through 9/10/14.


Great deal, if true. I looked there and they're still listed as $95, but maybe there's a promo code I didn't enter or something. I just bought my third box from Andrew for $85 and thought that was a deal. If you haven't tried yet, go get 'em!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> Great deal, if true. I looked there and they're still listed as $95, but maybe there's a promo code I didn't enter or something. I just bought my third box from Andrew for $85 and thought that was a deal. If you haven't tried yet, go get 'em!


Oh Ye of little faith.

$20 Off Tatuaje Boxes - Cigar.com


----------



## NorCalJaybird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I am starting to rethink being part of this forum.... You guys hate my wallet or what? LOL

DAMN YOU CIGAR . COM!!!!!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Oh Ye of little faith.
> 
> $20 Off Tatuaje Boxes - Cigar.com


Thanks so much David. Ugh, now how do I talk myself out of buying a fourth box.


----------



## RocknRoll

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anyone got a CI free shipping code?


----------



## Capt Hobbes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RocknRoll said:


> Anyone got a CI free shipping code?


FREESH48


----------



## RocknRoll

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Capt Hobbes said:


> FREESH48


Thanks, Will, but that sends me to a "Top Shelf Humidor Combo".


----------



## Capt Hobbes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



RocknRoll said:


> Thanks, Will, but that sends me to a "Top Shelf Humidor Combo".


Just add your stuff to the cart, go to checkout and type the code into the Promo Code box under the payment type choices and apply. Shipping should change to $0.00. I just checked, it worked for me.


----------



## RocknRoll

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Capt Hobbes said:


> Just add your stuff to the cart, go to checkout and type the code into the Promo Code box under the payment type choices and apply. Shipping should change to $0.00. I just checked, it worked for me.


Ah ... I did the url add-on thing.

Thanks again, Will.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> Get a Newair AW280e for $179.96 and free shipping at air and water with promo code "laborday" for 40% off


GREAT deal.


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> Thanks so much David. Ugh, now how do I talk myself out of buying a fourth box.


Well them being sold out makes it easier. Phew, that would have been a wallet massacre. Hopefully a few BOTLS got to hook themselves up!


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hi,

The FREESH48 expired on 9/4... Does anyone have the new code ?

Thanks


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I tried to crack the code yesterday but could not get one to work.


----------



## Engineer99

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> I tried to crack the code yesterday but could not get one to work.


I'll put my quantum computer to work on that right away...I'll give you the code yesterday...


----------



## SteveSatch

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Are some people still getting CI catalogs in the mail that have free shipping codes?


----------



## welborn

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



AuTechCoM said:


> Get a Newair AW280e for $179.96 and free shipping at air and water with promo code "laborday" for 40% off


I bought one. and you get $10 rebate if you reviewed it.


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Place dot com has free shipping 6am to 10am, your timezone, Tuesday 9/16


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



ridingthewave said:


> Hi,
> 
> The FREESH48 expired on 9/4... Does anyone have the new code ?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go: Boutique Beauties 10-Cigar Sampler - Cigars International

Not only does that give you free shipping, but also a 10-stick sampler consisting of:

2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (5" x 52)
2 - Gurkha Class Regent Gran Robusto (5.7" x 52)
2 - HC Series Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Sosa Robusto (5" x 54)

A buck a piece, including shipping - a great deal! All good sticks, even the Gurkha (one the best I've had from them, despite the damn burn issues). Haven't had the 5 Vegas 'A' yet, but it's supposed the be one of their best. Thought the HC was a nice, easy-going maduro and the Genesis pretty damn good (just finished one, in fact). The Sosa needs some age, and isn't up to other Fuentes, but nice for the price. These deals rarely let you combine the free shipping code, so I think it's a no-brainer.

I'm guessing the free shipping will work even without the sampler, though. Thanks to @frjeff for mentioning this one on another forum.


----------



## ridingthewave

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks!

SHFREE4A works for now.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SteveSatch said:


> Are some people still getting CI catalogs in the mail that have free shipping codes?


i get the catalogs every month, where in the catalogs do u find a free shipping code, BTW the shfree4a is still working today.


----------



## Auburnguy

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Mr Mojo Risin said:


> i get the catalogs every month, where in the catalogs do u find a free shipping code, BTW the shfree4a is still working today.


Must resist trying the code out!


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Adding a new promo code for Cigar Federation. This deal is good for customers on first time orders.. You can follow the link and use the given promo code to get 10% off your entire purchase. On top of that you get 25% of your purchase price back on a CF Gift card. Interested in hearing any new members who order for the first time, so send me a PM if you decide to use the link.

CigarFederation Promo Code


----------



## ShaneG

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Sampler Surplus Flash Sale - Cigar.com

CI flash sale sampler is a good way to try new things- I think the boutique sampler is a good way to spend 50$ and try some new stuff for 2.50 a stick


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Not sure if anyone has posted it, but CBID has the same ashtray as the new xikar melamine ashtray with a couple different graphics option that have been going for about 4 bucks if you keep a look out.


----------



## nillorset

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

SHFREE4A still works... winning!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

BJ's has the Newair Model: AW-281E for $199.99 shipped again. New unit at a cheap price for anyone in the market. If you don't have a membership I can get you a hookup:tu


----------



## 8ball

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



nillorset said:


> SHFREE4A still works... winning!


. Worked for me. Box of V torpedo's for $99, oh yeah!


----------



## Work4Play

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



SeanTheEvans said:


> BJ's has the Newair Model: AW-281E for $199.99 shipped again. New unit at a cheap price for anyone in the market. If you don't have a membership I can get you a hookup:tu


Sean, I just tried sending you a PM but it says your inbox is full. You're pretty popular I guess. 

Anyway,

The wife just gave me the go ahead to build a wineador for my birthday. Not sure if the BJs deal is still available but If it is would you be willing to help me get one?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Work4Play

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Anybody have any sort of discount code for Cigar Fed?


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Work4Play said:


> Anybody have any sort of discount code for Cigar Fed?


Try buynow, which I think gives 15% off and usually always works...

Also, if you make purchases they will send you an email to do reviews, which can net you $5 off your next order. I believe they give it in the way of a gift card, so multiples can be used. (At least I've got a couple of these from this, so I'm guessing they go to everyone.)

Also - if you put things in your cart and don't check out, then leave..they will usually email you a promo code to go back and complete the purchase. Not sure, but it's usually either 10 or 20% off.. Can't exactly recall.


----------



## Work4Play

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thank you!


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous has a $40 off $150 through Monday 1492DEALS. Also got a box of Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Filero for $50 + shipping on name your price. Probably should have gone a little lower, but still almost $10 less than on famous even with coupons. If anyone knows of anywhere cheaper, please keep it to yourself. Ha


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Also, I asked Small Batch Cigars adding a few cigars to an existing Ortega Wild Bunch sampler of 5. I think they put one together with 10 for $45 with the Puff discount code. I know the Fast Eddie is not included, but if you ask, I am sure they could swap it in. Just fyi if anyone was looking to try these without investing in a whole box.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

One More.... Looks like Nice Ash Cigars/Cigars At Your Price Just got some Roma Craft Intemperance and Aquitaine in stock at better prices than I have seen elsewhere. Shipping may kill it unless you are placing a larger order though.


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got and email from Dirty Leaf Cigars free shipping til midnight

Use Coupon Code: NN6IMMCK8FAI1


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm sure everyone has gotten the email, but Famous Smoke is having a pretty decent sale on some La Aurora boxes. The 107 Lancero and Corona are in stock. And don't forget to use the coupons as well. I really want the box of lanceros, but my budget is pretty much gone. We will see if my resolve holds.


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Some nice samplers at good prices at Best Cigar Prices

https://www.***************.com/esp...il&utm_term=0_ec273fb5b3-41254a6d54-250004593

And a free shipping code for cigar.com. www.cigar.com/SHFR4A


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

New perm. discount code for Puff members. Cigar Federation is offering 10% off for all forum members. Enter the code puff10 at checkout.

Go there now, grab the new Crowned Heads Mason Dixon project! Exclusive Pre-Sale - Cigar Federation


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

A couple of boxes of 858 Sun Grown in stock over at Small Batch. How I wish I had the cash. Would love to get in on a box split if anyone decides to get some... Also don't forget the promo code puff for 10% off. They are listed at $140 for a box.


----------



## c.ortiz108

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Boxes of La Aurora regular Cameroon line and 1495 Ecuador Sumatra starting at $35 at Holt's Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898! That's cheaper than cbid or anywhere else.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm not sure if this is something I can/should post here? But worth a shot - it's tobacco related???

https://www.marlboro.com/promo/red-aces-run/#/pick_a_team

I quit cigarettes last year, haven't looked back, but I'm still signed up with Marlboro. They are pretty sweet, and I get free stuff all year long. Darts, A tin cup with an icon I designed, 2 free movie tickets for my birthday (last year was shades). Usually you just have to click something once to get the free item shipped out. Right now it's a deck of cards with your "logo" on it.

Like I said, I don't buy anything, but it's a bunch of free stuff if you check around every so often. I think you can get signed up on a mailing list as well if you want.

Again, don't think this against the rules :behindsofa: but if so, apologies in advance


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just got a notification that Smoke Inn has Liga Undercrown Flying Pigs back in-stock. $48 for a 4 pack + $9 shipping.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> Just got a notification that Smoke Inn has Liga Undercrown Flying Pigs back in-stock. $48 for a 4 pack + $9 shipping.


What a deal! :tease:

They were actually selling cheaper on the 'bay for a while.... that says something


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ST Dupont Maxijet on the monster with a certain coupon code its $136 shipped.


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

ci is advertising nica rustica toro mazo of 25 for 99.99

Nica Rustica by Drew Estate El Brujito - Cigars International


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



gtechva said:


> ci is advertising nica rustica toro mazo of 25 for 99.99
> 
> Nica Rustica by Drew Estate El Brujito - Cigars International


 I was about to post this. They also have the Leccia Luchador El Hombre (Robusto) 10 for $39.99 and the PDR Sun Grown Torp 15 for $29.99. PDR is cheaper or as cheap as CBid.


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

In case anyone has been looking for Crowned Heads Mason Dixon - Cigar Federation is currently running 10% off. Couple that with the puff coupon code *puff10* to get 20% off your purchase price. They have both the Northern and Southern blends, as well as a sampler that contains two of each.

Exclusive Pre-Sale - Cigar Federation


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Another small bump. Any fans of, or anyone interested in trying, Black Label Trading Company - check out a presale of their next release - "Deliverance."
Available in Lancero and Corona Gorda, in 12 count and 16 count boxes. ($143.95 for 12 count, either size. 191.95 for 16 count, either size.)

 Cigar Federation Black Label Trading Company Deliverance Presale

Use our *puff10* discount code for 10% off!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Newair back in at BJs

281E @ $200 shipped

NewAir 28-Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - BJ's Wholesale Club


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

32 Bottle Koldfront $299.99 shipped

Koldfront TWR327ESS 32 Bottle Free Standing Dual Zone Wine Cooler - Black and Stainless Steel - Newegg.com

I think you also get 5% back if you use a Visa card on Newegg.


----------



## drb124

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Tampa Humidor has some Fuente HTF in... 858 SG, Hemingway BTL, Hemingway Maddy, etc


----------



## Passprotection

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

See the link: Cigar.com - Daily Cigar Deal

Maduro fans rejoice! A jaw breaker? Yes. But that does not hide the fact that the NUB DUB is a great cigar.


----------



## philly121

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Does anyone know what the cigar international free shipping code is right now?


----------



## cameradude

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Cigar Federation. Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto 5-pack for $44.95 with free shipping. Apply 10% discount code for a grand total of $40.46. Click on the daily deals 5-packs and select the Liga's from the drop down.


----------



## Livin' Legend

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Hey guys, I'm having a soap sale to clear some shelf space for the first of the year, so I'm taking 40% off every order with the coupon code CLEARANCE2014. It's applicable to all my soaps including the already discounted three-packs. The code is good through the rest of this year, and of course, don't forget the usual PUFF25OFF code is good at any time after that.

A happy Christmas to all, and to all a good light!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LivinLegendSoapCo


----------



## Drez_

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

While I haven't had the chance to try one myself, I've seen a couple of them posted by others around here before so I thought I'd put it out there for anyone who might be interested.

Cigar Federation is currently running its daily deal feature on boxes, and Fratello is one of the featured. A box of 20 is 105.95. You can also use the puff10 discount code during checkout, and it ships free with a daily deal purchase.. Total comes out to $95.35. Regular price on the box is $156.

They also have just recently started carrying Warped cigars, for anyone interested.

(If you are a first time buyer for Cigar Federation, PM me! I can give you a referral link that will give a 10% discount, plus 25% of your total purchase - first purchase only - back on a gift card.)


----------



## Ethernomad

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Would you buy this?

Between The Sheets Cigar Sampler

1 601 La Bomba Warhead II (Ltd) Maduro (5 1/2 x 56) 
*1 A Fuente Anejo Reserva #55 Maduro (6 x 55) *
*1 A Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Natural (4 1/2 x 43/55) *
1 Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
*1 God Of Fire By Carlito Piramide Natural (6 3/8 x 52) *
1 La Hoja Autentico Double Toro Maduro (6 1/4 x 54) 
*1 Liga Privada Unico Serie UF-13 Maduro (5 1/2 x 52) *
*1 Oliva Serie V Maduro 2014 Double Toro Maduro (6 x 60)* 
*1 Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural (6 x 52) *
*1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf Maduro (6 1/2 x 52)*
==================================

*$102.98 Shipped* after entering Promo Code *SAV15DHOL14* ($15 Off $100 - Expires 12/31)


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ethernomad said:


> Would you buy this?
> 
> Between The Sheets Cigar Sampler
> 
> 1 601 La Bomba Warhead II (Ltd) Maduro (5 1/2 x 56)
> *1 A Fuente Anejo Reserva #55 Maduro (6 x 55) *
> *1 A Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Natural (4 1/2 x 43/55) *
> 1 Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 50)
> *1 God Of Fire By Carlito Piramide Natural (6 3/8 x 52) *
> 1 La Hoja Autentico Double Toro Maduro (6 1/4 x 54)
> *1 Liga Privada Unico Serie UF-13 Maduro (5 1/2 x 52) *
> *1 Oliva Serie V Maduro 2014 Double Toro Maduro (6 x 60)*
> *1 Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural (6 x 52) *
> *1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf Maduro (6 1/2 x 52)*
> ==================================
> 
> *$102.98 Shipped* after entering Promo Code *SAV15DHOL14* ($15 Off $100 - Expires 12/31)


I would, seems to be a lot of value in just the highlighted sticks alone.


----------



## Ethernomad

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



VersionX said:


> I would, seems to be a lot of value in just the highlighted sticks alone.


I pulled the trigger earlier this morning. I've always wanted to try a God of Fire. And despite reviews, I must admit I'm a little curious about the Triple Maduro.


----------



## humbertothehorrible

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ethernomad said:


> I pulled the trigger earlier this morning. I've always wanted to try a God of Fire. And despite reviews, I must admit I'm a little curious about the Triple Maduro.


IMHO, the nicest surprise out of that whole lineup is La Hoja Autentico. 
Tell us what you think of it.

Incidentally, I'm the guy that put together that entire Top Shelf Sampler program. 
Nice to see people enjoying them.

Humberto


----------



## Ethernomad

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



humbertothehorrible said:


> IMHO, the nicest surprise out of that whole lineup is La Hoja Autentico.
> Tell us what you think of it.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm the guy that put together that entire Top Shelf Sampler program.
> Nice to see people enjoying them.
> 
> Humberto


Tracking shows UPS handed the package off to USPS today, so I should receive it tomorrow. Never tried any of the Flores offerings. I look forward to giving it a shot. I'm always up for trying a new Dominican. Nice sampler of stogies you put together.


----------



## cameradude

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Best Cigar Prices has the Emilio Cigars Draig Cayuquero Torpedo Box of 10 = $84.99
Emilio Cigars La Musa Torpedo 5 packs = $29.99

It is listed under their Specials, New Year's Clearance Sale.


----------



## Billb1960

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



cameradude said:


> Best Cigar Prices has the Emilio Cigars Draig Cayuquero Torpedo Box of 10 = $84.99
> Emilio Cigars La Musa Torpedo 5 packs = $29.99
> 
> It is listed under their Specials, New Year's Clearance Sale.


They also have boxes of Herrera Esteli Lonsdales for $159.99. That's a screaming deal.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Ethernomad said:


> I pulled the trigger earlier this morning. I've always wanted to try a God of Fire. And despite reviews, I must admit I'm a little curious about the Triple Maduro.


I've heard a lot of good things about the Triple Maduro as well, I've heard the newer version is lacking, but in the past it was a very highly recommended cigar at a good price.


----------



## Cajundude

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro Special, Free Shipping, Free Lighter at CI. I can't post a link yet... :tu


----------



## NorCalJaybird

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Monster has Nica Rustica 10 pack for $39 shipped!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Cajundude

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



NorCalJaybird said:


> Monster has Nica Rustica 10 pack for $39 shipped!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Seems like a good deal, you made me jump. Lol! If you tie that in with the $30 coupon it becomes great. 

I ordered the following:

Nica Rustica 10 pack
Best Of Oliva #1 - 10 pack
Best Of Drew Estate #5 - 10 pack
Best Of Romeo Y Julieta #2 - 10 pack

So 40 cigars on the way to my door for $123. I think that should be a good deal, at least in my noob mind it is. LOL


----------



## Skeat5353

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Here's an Oliva V sampler deal for 17.95, five cigars.

Oliva Serie V Special Edition Variety Sampler


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Small Batch Cigar is offering 15% off any Warped Cigars until the end of the month. Use the code PUFF15 at checkout.


----------



## TCBSmokes

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Got this in an email today. A chance to sample almost all the CA Top 25 for 2014..

Cigar Aficionado Top 25 Cigars of 2014 + FREE Shipping - Cigar Place


----------



## MadMatt

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Skeat5353 said:


> Here's an Oliva V sampler deal for 17.95, five cigars.
> 
> Oliva Serie V Special Edition Variety Sampler


Missed this one!


----------



## cameradude

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I have been communicating with Cigar Federation and just got a heads up on their new Weekly Deals. Free shipping and use our coupon code PUFF10 and the prices are as follows:

5-pack La Palina Kill Bill Short Corona $25.29
5-pack Asylum Petite Corona $14.36
5-pack Cubanacan Maduro Chatos $15.44
5-pack Nica Rustica $22.05
5-pack Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso $44.96
5-pack Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble $49.05
5-pack CLE Corojo Robusto $16.43
5-pack Epicurean Santeria Ruca $28.35


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Neptune has a box sale and some decent close outs.


----------



## Bsdubois00

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I'm offering 15% off my concrete ash tray's with the code "puff2015"

https://www.etsy.com/listing/216161302/concrete-cigar-ashtray


----------



## MDSPHOTO

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Small Batch is having a 20% off sale on all Caldwell and Tatuaje cigars, including L'Atelier for the next 24-hours use coupon code SBTUESDAY. Sale ends at 12:00 PM PST tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MDSPHOTO said:


> Small Batch is having a 20% off sale on all Caldwell and Tatuaje cigars, including L'Atelier for the next 24-hours use coupon code SBTUESDAY. Sale ends at 12:00 PM PST tomorrow.


Orders over $99.99


----------



## CoCigarSmoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Bsdubois00 said:


> I'm offering 15% off my concrete ash tray's with the code "puff2015"
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/216161302/concrete-cigar-ashtray


If it comes with the CC count me in!! In all seriousness, looks like a great product!!

Seth


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

whatever happened to this thread?


----------



## MattinAZ

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

pisst

milan tobacco has 10 pct off for St Patrics day

discount code GREEN

Matt


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



StogieJim said:


> whatever happened to this thread?


no one left here to update it


----------



## Pasty

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Dirty Rats on CBid Freefall :thumb:


----------



## aroma

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

FieldSupply.com has my favorite ashtray for $14 shipped, a fantastic deal - click here.

For more details, see the thread I just posted in the Cigar Accessories forum.


----------



## woodted

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Small Batch today only 20% off Tats, PG & RoMa Craft.


----------



## cristiCR

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

30% off in all our cigars!!! Offer ends today, May 4th, 2015

Tabacos de la Cordillera, Costa Rica cigars

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

This isn't a thread for retailers to advertise their own sales. I'm sure a mod will come handle it.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Okay guys, ebates is having their 16th anniversary deal this week, and Thompson Cigar is one of the participating sites. You get $25 off $125, free shipping, and 16% cash back from ebates. Go to the below link and register for an account if you don't have one (or just sign in if you do). Search for Thompson cigar on the ebates site, click the link to go to Thompson, and buy something. You have to go through ebates to get the cash back.

Here's what I got - 2 Liga Privada T-52 samplers (5 sticks each) for $108.20 shipped. That's BEFORE cash back. Once I get my ebates money, I'll have spent roughly $91 for 10 T52s, which is a smokin' deal. The closer your total is to $125 the better the deal. Obviously you can get whatever you like, but I figured you'd be interested in this specific deal.

Ebates Link


----------



## en455

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



aphex242 said:


> Okay guys, ebates is having their 16th anniversary deal this week, and Thompson Cigar is one of the participating sites. You get $25 off $125, free shipping, and 16% cash back from ebates. Go to the below link and register for an account if you don't have one (or just sign in if you do). Search for Thompson cigar on the ebates site, click the link to go to Thompson, and buy something. You have to go through ebates to get the cash back.
> 
> Here's what I got - 2 Liga Privada T-52 samplers (5 sticks each) for $108.20 shipped. That's BEFORE cash back. Once I get my ebates money, I'll have spent roughly $91 for 10 T52s, which is a smokin' deal. The closer your total is to $125 the better the deal. Obviously you can get whatever you like, but I figured you'd be interested in this specific deal.


Went through and this deal is easier to utilize than it sounds. Unfortunately there are some brand restrictions. I chose a couple Padron 1964 5 packs and when I went to check out there was a message that they were not a permitted supplier for this promotion. I'm sure this restriction comes from Padron's end. I noticed that all the auction sites stopped putting Padron items up for auction over the last couple months and heard this also was a demand from Padron.

Still a very good deal with a lot of other options though.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Ah thanks, didn't realize it was possibly brand restricted. Ebates has also gotten faster about paying out rebates, mine's already almost in my bank account and I still don't have my cigars! Lol


----------



## en455

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Never used or even heard of ebates before but I'm sure I'll find something else that merits taking advantage of using this offer. I've really been after some '64s lately but eligible promos seem to be hard to come by.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

They've been around a long time, truthfully I've only used it like 4 times, I keep forgetting it exists. Still it makes good deals even better. Hehe


----------



## en455

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

So I think I found a glitch in the brand restrictions. I was playing around on the Thompson site with the ebates code and it let me use it to purchase Padron 1964 singles. Not only that, Thompson had some kind of promo that every 5th Churchill single I bought was free.

I got 15 of those for $140 after the $25 off and free shipping. A pretty good deal on it's own!

So I should also get the 16% cash back from ebates on the $140? I noticed on the ebates cash back activity it has my "shopping trip" on there but nothing in the cash back notes for it yet. How long did it take for your purchase to register there?


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Pretty fast, like within a couple hours. Check again. That's a GREAT deal. lol

And yeah, you should be getting $140 * .16 = $22.40 back So you got 15 Padron 1964s for 117.60. Amazing.

Edit: You actually encouraged me to look again. Bought a box of Herrera Esteli Toros for $134 after rebate. Per stick that's less than $5.50. Time to make room in the humidor. lol


----------



## en455

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Wow you're right. It's already pending $22.50! Thanks for the tip.

Did you get a $20 Thompson gift card with that box? I noticed they had that promo on a lot of boxes and it is eligible to combine with the ebates promo. I was thinking of going for that on a box of the Oliva Meliano that came with the card before I stumbled on the Padron single glitch.


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Nope, truthfully didn't even see that.


----------



## VersionX

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

So in case anyone wants a shot at them months after the fact, Ol Times Cigars in Casselberry, FL has Tatuaje Jekylls still in-stock. Free shipping on orders $150+ and if you use the code "first" at checkout (if you're a first-time customer), you'll get an additional 10% off the order. I bought a box of Jekyll plus a fiver of Viaje Collaboration for a total of $152! Link: Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL


----------



## tthayil

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Thanks for this! Picked up the sampler for T52 and No 9. Was almost out of 'em, perfect timing.

TTT



aphex242 said:


> Okay guys, ebates is having their 16th anniversary deal this week, and Thompson Cigar is one of the participating sites. You get $25 off $125, free shipping, and 16% cash back from ebates. Go to the below link and register for an account if you don't have one (or just sign in if you do). Search for Thompson cigar on the ebates site, click the link to go to Thompson, and buy something. You have to go through ebates to get the cash back.
> 
> Here's what I got - 2 Liga Privada T-52 samplers (5 sticks each) for $108.20 shipped. That's BEFORE cash back. Once I get my ebates money, I'll have spent roughly $91 for 10 T52s, which is a smokin' deal. The closer your total is to $125 the better the deal. Obviously you can get whatever you like, but I figured you'd be interested in this specific deal.
> 
> Ebates Link


----------



## aphex242

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



tthayil said:


> Thanks for this! Picked up the sampler for T52 and No 9. Was almost out of 'em, perfect timing.
> 
> TTT


Glad it worked out for someone else, too!


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

CigarPlace.Biz has Bovedas 30% off applied at checkout


----------



## MichaeldeL

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

I was emailed a newsletter, apparently monte pascoal is having some flash sale because it's just now getting back into the US. I love a Brazilian puro so I can't wait! I think it starts Oct 15th on their website montepascoalcigars .com


----------



## Steve C.

*Cigar.com good sale on Tat's & others*

Hocked a testicle and got a box of Tat Requienzas and some AVO Heritage lanceros. Git'em while they're hot.


----------



## elco69

*Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*

For those fans of La Aroma De Cuba, they are up today on Cigarpage.com Comparing to Famous Smoke they are running about $10 less per 5-pack, so some good deals for awesome sticks


----------



## hawk45

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*

Yeah.. my self imposed purchase ban has already been broken.. wa wa wa waaaaaaaa....


----------



## hawk45

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*

We should just have a "Daily Deals" thread pinned to the top.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



hawk45 said:


> We should just have a "Daily Deals" thread pinned to the top.


Agreed. @StogieNinja and @Cigary what do you guys think?



hawk45 said:


> Yeah.. my self imposed purchase ban has already been broken.. wa wa wa waaaaaaaa....


I am trying so hard not to order a couple of fivers. I need to start slowing down my buying.


----------



## Aquaelvis

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*

I picked up some El Jefe last time. They were already sold out when I checled at like 7:00am. I haven't had one yet tho, heard they need rest.
This guy likes the "El Geef" so that was good enough for me. (Another ones of Elco's garage reviews!)


----------



## elco69

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



Aquaelvis said:


> I picked up some El Jefe last time. They were already sold out when I checled at like 7:00am. I haven't had one yet tho, heard they need rest.
> This guy likes the "El Geef" so that was good enough for me. (Another ones of Elco's garage reviews!)


Wish I was the good lookin:vs_laugh:


----------



## Aquaelvis

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



elco69 said:


> Wish I was the good lookin:vs_laugh:


Do does Mrs Elco! :vs_lol:

I do like how he says its "savory, not sweet" then continues by saying it is sweet. wtf? My wife gets mad when I watch an laugh but she is convinced he has Down Syndrome. She still laughed at El Geef anyway so she is going to hell too!


----------



## hawk45

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



elco69 said:


> I am trying so hard not to order a couple of fivers. I need to start slowing down my buying.


Come on man.. all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## StogieNinja

hawk45 said:


> We should just have a "Daily Deals" thread pinned to the top.





elco69 said:


> Agreed. StogieNinja and Cigarywhat do you guys think?


We have a long-standing cigar deal/promo thread already. I've merged the two and left a redirect for a couple hours. I will sticky it and rename it so it's at the top all the time, but it's been around for about 6 years 

Use this thread for posting all cigar deals, promotions, discount codes, etc.


----------



## hawk45

You rock!


----------



## Cigary

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



MichaeldeL said:


> I was emailed a newsletter, apparently monte pascoal is having some flash sale because it's just now getting back into the US. I love a Brazilian puro so I can't wait! I think it starts Oct 15th on their website montepascoalcigars .com


Good to know.....love these cigars and the reality of the US marketplace when it concerns this cigar is pretty spotty at best. Had a good friend send me a 5 pak a long time ago and have been a fan ever since. If you love Brazilian tobacco....this is the Poster Child for what they taste like....so it you don't like em then that's a plus for us who do.


----------



## elco69

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



Aquaelvis said:


> I picked up some El Jefe last time. They were already sold out when I checled at like 7:00am. I haven't had one yet tho, heard they need rest.
> This guy likes the "El Geef" so that was good enough for me. (Another ones of Elco's garage reviews!)


LMFAO! I just watched the video. Hilarious. I just watched this video of his 



 and he just got his first paying job and he has been smoking and drinking off of $25 week allowance from his parents! Serious....allowance!? I don't think he has downs, be maybe a bit autistic. Anyhoo, good for him for getting a job and putting himself out there with his videos.


----------



## Aquaelvis

There was a video where his mom walked in on him with laundry while he was doing a review.... Classic! 
Come Elco, get off your ass and film a review... How much worse could it be?! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Eskimobrotherhodor

hahaha I was laughing so hard watching that review video!
This thread may be dangerous, I should really stop buying so many cigars!


----------



## Cigary

Aquaelvis said:


> There was a video where his mom walked in on him with laundry while he was doing a review.... Classic!
> Come Elco, get off your ass and film a review... How much worse could it be?! :vs_laugh:


If only I could enunciate that well....guess I'm just a "lazy talker".....Im sure that Mom has walked in on him for other things than doing cigar reviews...now that would be a whole other review. I need to seriously stop reading threads that you guys post up on here...Hell has just received a few more reservations......Table for 4.....your party is being served for Eternity!.:vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

Oops double post.


----------



## elco69

Cigary said:


> Im sure that Mom has walked in on him for other things than doing cigar reviews..


LOL! First thing that popped in my head
_
"Old Lady Voice_" Are you video taping yourself playing with your cigar again? I don't know why you keep putting the cigar into the sock.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

... Shut the door mom! I'm brushing my hair!!!!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69




----------



## droy1958

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*



elco69 said:


> Agreed. @StogieNinja and @Cigary what do you guys think?
> 
> I am trying so hard not to order a couple of fivers. I need to start slowing down my buying.


Pin it!...


----------



## elco69

*Re: Cigarpage.com has La Aroma De Cuba up today*

Cigarpage.com has Drew Estate, including Java, Natural, Acids, LP, Undercrowns and more............ Javas are up at a really good price. If anyone is interested in splitting a box of Java Mint Toros, hit me up by 10am PST.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Cigar page has Flor de Oliva Toros for $31 shipped today. Pretty tempted, heard good things about these. Not sure I want to take the chance tho, don't need another 20 cigars here. 
Anyone want to split?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Aquaelvis said:


> Cigar page has Flor de Oliva Toros for $31 shipped today. Pretty tempted, heard good things about these. Not sure I want to take the chance tho, don't need another 20 cigars here.
> Anyone want to split?


I saw those but went instead for the Gran Habano corojo vintage 2005, toro gordo. 20 sticks for $30, is a great deal. Free shipping to with veteran status. Cigar page can be dangerous.


----------



## elco69

Cigarpage.com has AVO Classic, Domaine, Heritage, etc.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So tempting but I need to hold back right now. Family trip to volleyball tourney on Friday. Argh! The Avo stuff looks great. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## quazy50

Is there a free shipping code for JR Cigars?


----------



## elco69

Cigar Page has Arturo Fuente for about 20-30% off other places in comparison and as some of you know any sale on Arturo Fuente does not last long so snag them up if you are a fan.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Anyone have any promo codes for Holts? (PM or post) 
Thanks!


----------



## Steve C.

The ring guage of my bank account is about a 1 right now, so I had to settle for a five pack of Short Stories.


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> Cigar Page has Arturo Fuente for about 20-30% off other places in comparison and as some of you know any sale on Arturo Fuente does not last long so snag them up if you are a fan.


I was just there. Grabbed a 5er of Chateau Fuente Maduro and and 2 X 5ers of Double Chateau Maduro. Short story and many more sold out.

Another code for this weekend through Minday is at Smallbatchdotcom where you save 20% off with the code: Columbus. Really wanted to buy more illusiione but bought Fuente instead.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

I wasn't able to use that code on the Fuente cigars at SmallBatchCigar today. I wrote to inquire, and was advised by Andrew that the "PUFF" code gives you 10% off of everything, but the "Columbus" code is brand-specific and works with the following brands:

Caldwell
Nat Sherman
EPC
Quesada
La Palina


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> I was just there. Grabbed a 5er of Chateau Fuente Maduro and and 2 X 5ers of Double Chateau Maduro. Short story and many more sold out.
> 
> Another code for this weekend through Minday is at Smallbatchdotcom where you save 20% off with the code: Columbus. Really wanted to buy more illusiione but bought Fuente instead.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You may not care for them, but the Sungrown wrapper on the Double Chateau is fabulous to me...Best $5 cigar out there...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I really enjoy Sungrown wrappers, as well as Maduro. I like Sumatra, Habano, Connies (when I have that craving) and Corojo. Rosado will be my next endeavor as those Illusione Ultra no. 9 toros have a pinkish wrapper, though not Cuban. Fuentes really all taste great to me. I'm aging the few Opus X and God of Fire as I can not afford to get deep into those pricy sticks. I think the natural Padron are great but just different from their Maduro counterparts. When your in the mood for something different there are benefits from having multiple wrappers to choose from. 

So many different choices. I'll be crying over my low bank accounts and high CC bilks for awhile but hoping I'll reap the benefits of buying different styles, over the next few years. 

I really like both styles of the AF 8-5-8. The natural Queen B is an amazing smoke as well. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

argonaut said:


> I wasn't able to use that code on the Fuente cigars at SmallBatchCigar today. I wrote to inquire, and was advised by Andrew that the "PUFF" code gives you 10% off of everything, but the "Columbus" code is brand-specific and works with the following brands:
> 
> Caldwell
> Nat Sherman
> EPC
> Quesada
> La Palina


This makes me feel much better about my box purchase of Illusione. I was having serious buyers remorse dropping $220 plus NJ sales tax. I guess I wouldn't have had the 20% with SBC either.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Is there a free shipping code for JR Cigars?


There isn't a free shipping code, but SHP10OFF will get 10% off.


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> There isn't a free shipping code, but SHP10OFF will get 10% off.


Too late. I found a $5 off code so that basically took care of shipping for me. The code was e3d860. Retailmenot is awesome for finding codes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigar page has some great deals on Buena Vista 2008 limited production. 3 boxes for $40 delivered. I read some web reviews and purchased. 

I bought the corona large size but petit pyramide, small churchill, pyramide and a few other sizes are offered. 

That's 30 cigars for $40. Doesn't get much better than this when building up a collection. 

Buena Vista Edicion Limitada '08 Larga
Pack 3 BOXES OF 10
Size (4.8" x 50)
Strength Mild Full
Shape Corona Larga
Origin Dominican Republic
Wrapper Habano
Filler Ecuadorian

Going fast. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## argonaut

I went ahead and bit on those AF short story maduros at smallbatch (with the PUFF code) and made arrangements to get some of the same stick in cameroon, so I need to let my wallet cool off for a little while before I can grab it again. Let us know how you like your BV 2008s though, Champ. Also, I'm not sure I've noticed any cigar strength listed as "mild full" before -- sounds like it could be quite a ride.


----------



## Champagne InHand

argonaut said:


> I went ahead and bit on those AF short story maduros at smallbatch (with the PUFF code) and made arrangements to get some of the same stick in cameroon, so I need to let my wallet cool off for a little while before I can grab it again. Let us know how you like your BV 2008s though, Champ. Also, I'm not sure I've noticed any cigar strength listed as "mild full" before -- sounds like it could be quite a ride.


That was a cut and paste. The other sizes were medium-full. I think it was a typo. The reviews from cigarcoop and others said they were a decent stick. They came and went. Then started up again. I'm sure these were sitting in a warehouse lost in the middleman's warehouse. This happens with wine more than people could ever guess. Small family owned wineries contract with a distributor but forgot to check their homework as distributor promktes more profitable well known brands and a lot of places that have great wine go under. But for the people cherry picking they make a tidy profit and have happy customers.

I'll keep you posted

Congrats on the SS. I really want some but need to stop the buildup. May need new tupperdor. For sub $20, not a bad idea.


----------



## droy1958

Champagne InHand said:


> Cigar page has some great deals on Buena Vista 2008 limited production. 3 boxes for $40 delivered. I read some web reviews and purchased.
> 
> I bought the corona large size but petit pyramide, small churchill, pyramide and a few other sizes are offered.
> 
> That's 30 cigars for $40. Doesn't get much better than this when building up a collection.
> 
> Buena Vista Edicion Limitada '08 Larga
> Pack 3 BOXES OF 10
> Size (4.8" x 50)
> Strength Mild Full
> Shape Corona Larga
> Origin Dominican Republic
> Wrapper Habano
> Filler Ecuadorian
> 
> Going fast.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Well considering that I'd pay a forty burger to watch monkeys $crew, I picked up three boxes. If nothing else, they'll make a "in the tractor" smoke...


----------



## gtechva

Drew Estate giveaway by Cigars Direct

Drew Estate Cigar JACKPOT!


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Well considering that I'd pay a forty burger to watch monkeys $crew, I picked up three boxes. If nothing else, they'll make a "in the tractor" smoke...


I entered.

Drew Estate event at my local B&M from 5pm-9pm.

Hopefully the sticks aren't completely overpriced?

I will look at the Liga Privada and some undercrowns. Buy 5 get one free, doesn't sound to special, but when they have events they have a lot of raffling of great ashtrays, cutters and lighters. Its pretty fun and they have a box for cigars for the troops. I will be dumping my Acid Kuba Maduro in there.


----------



## lostmedic

CigarPage.com - A smorgasbord of cigar deals is having 30% off tat's and Illisione 5 packs they are going quick


----------



## Champagne InHand

lostmedic said:


> CigarPage.com - A smorgasbord of cigar deals is having 30% off tat's and Illisione 5 packs they are going quick


I bought a 5er of Tat's Surrogate Smashing Skull. That was enough for one day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## StogieNinja

Very tempted by the Illusione MK... those are phenomenal...


----------



## droy1958

I like to try those 888 Slams, but I picked up a Thompson Contender black powder rifle and I better hold off until I get my nickles stacked up again...


----------



## Champagne InHand

StogieNinja said:


> Very tempted by the Illusione MK... those are phenomenal...


and THIS is why I dropped at $240+ on a box of 20, Illusione Ultra. Even better reviews, but I am in serious buyers remorse at the cost, especially with cigarpage offering these hard to find Illusione cigars. I haven't removed the outer wrapper yet from the box yet. It's not going back, and I made room in the current box tupperdor, but still I need to watch where I buy boxes from! If I had bought on,I need I would have had free shipping, no tax and a few other codes to use. Life is more than just cigars, isn't it?

I should say I received the first case of Fall shipping window, wines. That will pile up quick, then quickly cease. First frost on tap for Sunday.

Man, I hate this Latitude this time if year. It's so dark already, most of the time.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

Best cigar prices dot com 
15% off orders >$75
Promo code *Save7512*

Back ordered FFP's under $15 each


----------



## elco69

Rondo said:


> Best cigar prices dot com
> 15% off orders >$75
> Promo code *Save7512*
> 
> Back ordered FFP's under $15 each


Some awesome deals there, especially if you can partner up and split with people on the multi box buys.


----------



## Rondo

Never had a Feral, everything reads it's not for noobs. 
I figured I'd grab a handful and let them nap for at least six months.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

Has anyone tried retail me not cigar coupon codes?


----------



## argonaut

The 1492 Vintage Reserve Churchill (with a Conn wrapper) is one of my favorite cigars. It's a Dominican (cuban seed) with a mild-medium flavor that's a little more sweet and a little less spice. I haven't seen anyone on Puff (or elsewhere online) mention it, and perhaps that's because only one retailer (Premier Capitol Cigar) carries it. They used to be online at pccigar-dot-com but are currently working on getting a new website going at 1492Club-dot-com. Anyway, if you go to pccigar and click on "Monthly Specials", you'll still see a valid list of what's discounted in October, including these 1492s. I just ordered a bundle of 25 this week at $97.50 (they're $125 when not on sale), and it includes a free cutter and matches too. (The matches are branded with the 1492 logo, but the cutter was Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado.)

Anyway, I like these cigars a lot and was happy to see the sale, so I figured I'd mention it to you all. These folks got my order to me in two days, so that's nice, too. Hopefully they'll finally get their new website up and running before too long, since the pccigar site has a lot of outdated info and dead pages. They've apparently been around since 2008 but seem to primarily cater to golf courses, the hospitality industry, and etc., so maybe that's why no one on the forums has been chatting about them.


----------



## quazy50

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> Has anyone tried retail me not cigar coupon codes?


Yup. Found a $5 dollar off at JR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

argonaut said:


> The 1492 Vintage Reserve Churchill (with a Conn wrapper) is one of my favorite cigars. It's a Dominican (cuban seed) with a mild-medium flavor that's a little more sweet and a little less spice. I haven't seen anyone on Puff (or elsewhere online) mention it, and perhaps that's because only one retailer (Premier Capitol Cigar) carries it. They used to be online at pccigar-dot-com but are currently working on getting a new website going at 1492Club-dot-com. Anyway, if you go to pccigar and click on "Monthly Specials", you'll still see a valid list of what's discounted in October, including these 1492s. I just ordered a bundle of 25 this week at $97.50 (they're $125 when not on sale), and it includes a free cutter and matches too. (The matches are branded with the 1492 logo, but the cutter was Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado.)
> 
> Anyway, I like these cigars a lot and was happy to see the sale, so I figured I'd mention it to you all. These folks got my order to me in two days, so that's nice, too. Hopefully they'll finally get their new website up and running before too long, since the pccigar site has a lot of outdated info and dead pages. They've apparently been around since 2008 but seem to primarily cater to golf courses, the hospitality industry, and etc., so maybe that's why no one on the forums has been chatting about them.


Thanks for the heads up, but I've literally shot my budget for cigars and guns this month or two (or so).....I swear I'm not buying anything for at least sixteen years....


----------



## gtechva

DirtyLeafCigars.com has $20.00 off using code MR092NEPU6 today only and free shipping.


----------



## gtechva

free shipping this weekend at Cigar Federation


----------



## Champagne InHand

I went with the ebates 5er Thompson deal. Bought 2 5ers of Crowned Heads, some other brands that I like. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## NormH3

quazy50 said:


> Yup. Found a $5 dollar off at JR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to share the code?


----------



## quazy50

quazy50 said:


> Too late. I found a $5 off code so that basically took care of shipping for me. The code was e3d860. Retailmenot is awesome for finding codes.





NormH3 said:


> Care to share the code?


Yup... I did 2 pages back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Both of these codes appear to work at JR.
SHP10OFF
e3d860


----------



## Steve C.

After paying a ridiculous amount for almost daily shipping, as I impulsively bought specials left and right ( but not at the same time), I finally saw a bit of the light and paid JR $30. for their one time unlimited shipping offer. Now I pay no more shipping when I buy from them for a year, whether I order one stick or 100. Not a bad deal if you order from them frequently. I think I'm probably at least $50. better off, just in the last couple of months.


----------



## Steve C.

Don't look at Cigar Page today, unless you can control yourself and your credit card isn't maxed out. Super deals galore on 5 packs.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Don't look at Cigar Page today, unless you can control yourself and your credit card isn't maxed out. Super deals galore on 5 packs.


Dear God Man. I tried to keep some sanity and only bought 3 x 5ers. Man O'War double corona, Illusione MK and Tat's. Can't remember what kind as the thought of all those 5 packs I could have bought. Way to many.

I figure people with new credit cards will melt the strips of them at this sale.



What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Van_Wilderness




----------



## Sigaar

Halloween special from Small Batch:

For Halloween we are running a special on RoMa Craft & Tatuaje
CODE: halloween = 20% off $100+ 

This can only be used on Tatuaje & RoMa Craft products.
Code is not retroactive and will expire Sunday night. Code can not be combined with any other offer


----------



## Champagne InHand

Van_Wilderness said:


> View attachment 55191


I so should have no looked back at Cigarpage. I ended up with 15 more premium sticks but $$$ from the bank account.


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I needed to order some sticks sooner rather than later. This was my haul:

All told, 44 cigars for $131.86 delivered.

Gurkha Beauty Gran Torpedo (7.0"x56) 
5 CIGARS 
Select 
Strength:	MILD-MEDIUM
Shape:	Torpedo 
Wrapper:	Ecuador Connecticut 
Origin:	Honduras 
Binder:	Dominican 
Filler:	Nicaraguan

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure (Toro) (6.0"x54) 
5 CIGARS 
Select 
Strength:	MILD-MEDIUM
Shape:	Toro 
Wrapper:	Connecticut 
Origin:	Nicaragua 
Filler:	Nicaraguan

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto 5 pack
Strength:	MILD-MEDIUM
Shapes:	Belicoso, Churchill, Gordo, Robusto, Toro, Torpedo 
Wrapper:	Connecticut 
Origin:	Nicaragua

Filler:	Nicaraguan

The All-Star Connecticut Collection contains:
2 x 5 Vegas GOLD Churchill (7.0"x50) 
2 x Casa Torano Dominican Selection Robusto (4.7"x52) 
2 x Alec Bradley Connecticut Robusto (5.0"x50) 
2 x Black Ops Connecticut Toro (6.0"x50) 
2 x Gurkha Beauty XO (6.0"x60)
2 x Graycliff G2 PGXL Double Toro (6.0"x60) 
2 x Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2"x50) 
2 x Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5"x49) 
2 x Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5"x50) 
2 x Romeo y Julieta Vintage #7 .5 (6.2"x54)

The Gurkha Connecticut Collection contains:
2 x Gurkha Beauty (6.5"x56)
2 x Gurkha Status Churchill (7.25"x50)
2 x Gurkha Elegance Super Toro (6.75"x50)
2 x Gurkha Symphony Grand Rothschild (6.5"x55)

1 x Montecristo White Vintage Connecticut Double Corona


----------



## hawk45

Small Batch Cigars has La Palina on sale today.. 20% off

code: LAPALINA


----------



## droy1958

hawk45 said:


> Small Batch Cigars has La Palina on sale today.. 20% off
> 
> code: LAPALINA


Just finished putting in an order with them for some Viva Republicas. They were out last time I checked...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I haven't had La Palina. I'm going back for some Illusione Epernay. I think these are some of the best I've had over the past 3 months. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decide to put my Smallbatchdotcom order on hold. Hopefully they will have a Vegerans Day code for tomorrow.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CP has Perdomo Champagne at treasonable pricing. It's not their special but keep scrolling. Gran Habano as well. I bought 5 X Ligar Privada T62 toro in a 5er for $63. About the price of Undercrowns. The Undercrown is a stellar stick. I hope not to be disappointed. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## jrcigars.com

Hey Guys, Greetings from JR Cigar. Great Deal on Our New Premium Bundle Gentleman Rooster. Check it out Today!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Was looking at the Gentleman Rooster bundle. I haven't taken any leaps of faith on store brand stick but may have to make an exception. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

jrcigars.com said:


> Hey Guys, Greetings from JR Cigar. Great Deal on Our New Premium Bundle Gentleman Rooster. Check it out Today!


Glad to see you on board, JR! Gotum any discount codes for we po' boys?


----------



## Steve C.

Cigar Page again today. Padron 5ers 30% off. This doesn't happen often I think.


----------



## CraigT78

Steve C. said:


> Glad to see you on board, JR! Gotum any discount codes for we po' boys?


*SHP10OFF *- 10% off at JR Cigars

Additional 10% if you are military or first responder. https://www.jrcigars.com/military-discount

Additional 6% off if you use eBates. You must open the link via eBates for the discount to apply as a credit back to you quarterly. If you shop online this is a must!! I've gotten $258 back just this year.

Sign up with this link:
Ebates: Coupons, Deals, Promo Codes & Cash Back


----------



## CraigT78

Steve C. said:


> Glad to see you on board, JR! Gotum any discount codes for we po' boys?


*SHP10OFF *- 10% off at JR Cigars

Additional 10% if you are military or first responder. https://www.jrcigars.com/military-discount

Additional 6% off if you use eBates. You must open the link via eBates for the discount to apply as a credit back to you quarterly. If you shop online this is a must!! I've gotten $258 back just this year.

Sign up with this link:
Ebates: Coupons, Deals, Promo Codes & Cash Back


----------



## NormH3

CraigT78 said:


> *SHP10OFF *- 10% off at JR Cigars
> 
> Additional 10% if you are military or first responder. https://www.jrcigars.com/military-discount
> 
> Additional 6% off if you use eBates. You must open the link via eBates for the discount to apply as a credit back to you quarterly. If you shop online this is a must!! I've gotten $258 back just this year.
> 
> Sign up with this link:
> Ebates: Coupons, Deals, Promo Codes & Cash Back


This one may still work as well e3d860 . I've used both on the same order not that long ago.


----------



## Steve C.

I already paid the blanket $30. for "free" shipping, so that one isn't of use to me. I'd like to see a permanent discount code for PUFFers like Famous or SB offers.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Saw that expensive Fuente pack for $80, and really it was 4 good sticks plus an everyday 858. Not biting at JR. I will check out CP, to my own demise. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dammit. Why did it have to be Padron? 3 x 5ers headed my way. There will be no Christmas shopping done this month now. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## CraigT78

Champagne InHand said:


> Saw that expensive Fuente pack for $80, and really it was 4 good sticks plus an everyday 858. Not biting at JR. I will check out CP, to my own demise.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I picked it up for 26% off with the promo codes. $55 made it a much better deal. Added a La Imperiosa sampler as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CP has Kristoff boxes at 40% off. Gotta sterile past their daily purchases to find it though. Kristoff Ligero Maduro in torpedo/Belicoso are just wonderful. 

The have some aged brand from the 90s that has almost sold out if you are looking for pre-aged stuff. Demonic site for sure. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## argonaut

Champagne InHand said:


> The have some aged brand from the 90s that has almost sold out if you are looking for pre-aged stuff. Demonic site for sure.


Turns out these aged sticks are Astral Grand Reserve 1996, if anyone is interested. From what "Google research" I've done, this was an ok mild cigar 20 years ago, and since cigars seem to get even milder with age, I'm going to guess that smoking these won't bring too much joy. But hey, I could be wrong. Either way, thanks for the heads up, Dave!


----------



## Champagne InHand

They were pretty much out of all but one size. I always like to check behind the daily deal. I found Pedromo Champagne and Liga Privada at prices better than Smallbatchdotcom, and 20 cigar points. Sometimes those cigar points can knock off almost $20 off a purchase, which they did for the 15 Padron sticks I bought. 

I don't buy too much I don't know anything about. I researched those Beauna Vistas out. It took a lot of digging. I'm seeing other places that stock them now. Still a decant purchase for $39.99. 3 full boxes and really nice boxes at that. I like the peppery little corona gordas. 

With many of these sites it's caveat emptor. I still think the brand shopper backing help CP stay legit with most offers. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Turkmen

Pre-Black Friday sale








Is it a joke?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Turkmen said:


> Pre-Black Friday sale
> View attachment 55518
> 
> 
> Is it a joke?


A penny saved is a penny earned!

I like to throw pennies at other drivers when they irritate me on the road- trust me, they earn them!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'll pass on those. Buy a box of very nice cigars somewhere else. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

I hope there's no limit. I'm backing up the truck.


----------



## Turkmen

SeanTheEvans said:


> A penny saved is a penny earned!


Whoever earns this penny, please don't spend it all in one place


----------



## Doc Rock

*Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*

Most meaningless promotion ever: a well-known webseller offered me $20 off a purchase of $50 or more. But, with the following exclusions...









OMG, I can't even buy machine-mades with the promo.

Would have been easier to the list the cigars _not_ excluded. Both brands!:vs_smirk:


----------



## Hari Seldon

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*



Doc Rock said:


> Most meaningless promotion ever: a well-known webseller offered me $20 off a purchase of $50 or more. But, with the following exclusions...
> 
> View attachment 55549
> 
> 
> OMG, I can't even buy machine-mades with the promo.
> 
> Would have been easier to the list the cigars _not_ excluded. Both brands!:vs_smirk:


That's the same list as their typical % off coupons, and some of those brands are discounted when you add the coupon. Unfortunately it comes down to trial and error, but you can stull use it on certain items listed. Check out their black Friday deals they have been running this week and last, some of them have insane.


----------



## Doc Rock

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*



Hari Seldon said:


> That's the same list as their typical % off coupons, and some of those brands are discounted when you add the coupon. Unfortunately it comes down to trial and error, but you can stull use it on certain items listed. Check out their black Friday deals they have been running this week and last, some of them have insane.


This was a Black Friday promotion. Note well, Gurkha is _not_ excluded. As if....


----------



## Hari Seldon

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*



Doc Rock said:


> This was a Black Friday promotion. Note well, Gurkha is _not_ excluded. As if....


I haven't tested any of the black Friday $ off coupons, but there are always coupons floating around for that vendor that list the same brands as excluded, and I tested a box of a brand on that list earlier today (added to cart and applied a discount code I know of) and it gave me the discount. I didn't buy as I am waiting for their $100 off $200+ code that has been teased for later this week, but I was presuming that one will work too. I could be wrong though. It doesn't hurt to add to your cart and apply the code to see.


----------



## Doc Rock

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*



Hari Seldon said:


> I haven't tested any of the black Friday $ off coupons, but there are always coupons floating around for that vendor that list the same brands as excluded, and I tested a box of a brand on that list earlier today (added to cart and applied a discount code I know of) and it gave me the discount. I didn't buy as I am waiting for their $100 off $200+ code that has been teased for later this week, but I was presuming that one will work too. I could be wrong though. It doesn't hurt to add to your cart and apply the code to see.


I did apply at checkout and my cart was rejected unless I added $50+ of non-excluded items. Kinda defeats the purpose.

I am guessing the "$100 off promo" will have the same, long list of exclusions.


----------



## Hari Seldon

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*



Doc Rock said:


> I did apply at checkout and my cart was rejected unless I added $50+ of non-excluded items. Kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> I am guessing the "$100 off promo" will have the same, long list of exclusions.


That stinks then, it is a pretty long list of excluded brands. As you said though, there's always Gurkha, haha.


----------



## mikebot

I usually add a few boveda packs and it will take the coupons. BOTLORG is my favorite code for famous smoke.


----------



## argonaut

*Re: Most Meaningless Promotion Ever*

The "trial and error" advice is good, particularly if there are one or two boxes in particular you are looking for. A couple of weeks ago, I navigated to a certain site, saw a "$20 off a purchase of $100 or more, plus free shipping and a subscription to CA mag", and added a hard-to-find box of sticks to my cart. I was poking around and looking at other deals, decided to just stick with what I had, only to be told that the brand I added was not one the manufacturer would let them do the deal on (even though it was fine 10 minutes before). Furthermore, going back to the home page revealed the $20 off and etc. deal was gone, replaced my a less attractive one. I tried reloading the page, couldn't get that deal to pop up, then though, hey, I'm going to try on another computer. Lo and behold, the deal was back AND I was able to get it on the brand that a minute ago said was not eligible. I checked out in a hurry before the gnomes that turn the e-wheels could change their mind, and a week later had my sticks. Website programming can be a fickle pickle.


----------



## szyzk

Cigars At Your Price

We're running 10% off with coupon code BFTEN through tomorrow night. If what you're wishing to purchase isn't discounted, give me a call tomorrow and I'll make sure you get the lowest possible price! Likewise, if you have any questions about pricing or inventory, or if there are any issues applying the code to your order, PM me! I'll do my best to stay near my cell tonight so that I get email notifications, but I'm dealing with a headcold and I want to see family so I may not respond until later tonight or tomorrow once I'm at work.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Online retail is a beast. Pre-programmed lick outs. For inventory and accounting they have to draw lines somewhere and for the consumer that can be frustrating. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco

szyzk said:


> Cigars At Your Price
> 
> We're running 10% off with coupon code BFTEN through tomorrow night. If what you're wishing to purchase isn't discounted, give me a call tomorrow and I'll make sure you get the lowest possible price! Likewise, if you have any questions about pricing or inventory, or if there are any issues applying the code to your order, PM me! I'll do my best to stay near my cell tonight so that I get email notifications, but I'm dealing with a headcold and I want to see family so I may not respond until later tonight or tomorrow once I'm at work.


Seriously good deals to be had here. Very generous brother!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm in New York State so that kinda blows..., but I get it. Price of doing business in NY State. A very unfriendly towards business state. Shipping liquors and wine to other states has one guy with a hard on trying to curtail all of this business. The douche doesn't realize we are a wine growing region and have many importers. The more he goes after individual business for legal interstate commerce, according to the US Supreme Court sees more anti interstate business reciprocity coming back at us. I'm rooting for Empire wines in their case against NY State. We shouldn't hurt business because some be autocrat teetotaler has his nuts in a vice and wants to make everybody miserable. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

How is this thread not busting with Black Friday deals?


----------



## docpepper

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Just dropped around $350 at JR Cigars. Deals are good, shipping is fast, and They are nice people.


----------



## Steve C.

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Do NOT look at Cigar Page today.

HEY, you looked!


----------



## Doc Rock

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*

Famous Smoke Shop screws me, again. "$50 off $100" promo last hour. Brick House was not among the million or so brands excluded from this promo. Nonetheless, Famous refused to permit the promo on my Brick House order.

Sad that an otherwise good company is so sleazy with its Black Friday promos. Really sad.


----------



## Hari Seldon

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Doc Rock said:


> Famous Smoke Shop screws me, again. "$50 off $100" promo last hour. Brick House was not among the million or so brands excluded from this promo. Nonetheless, Famous refused to permit the promo on my Brick House order.
> 
> Sad that an otherwise good company is so sleazy with its Black Friday promos. Really sad.


That really stinks man, sorry to hear that. Yesterday for my $100 off $200 order I purchased 1 brand that was on the excluded list and came up as excluded in the cart. The system still applied the discount as there was over $100 in the item that was not excluded, so they haven't been sleazy at all for me. I am at some family right now, but am hoping to make a $50 off $100 purchased when I get home tonight. As long as you have the code you can still get the deal before midnight too. 50% off is pretty good, I would see if there's another brand that would work.


----------



## purepoker

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Doc Rock said:


> Famous Smoke Shop screws me, again. "$50 off $100" promo last hour. Brick House was not among the million or so brands excluded from this promo. Nonetheless, Famous refused to permit the promo on my Brick House order.
> 
> Sad that an otherwise good company is so sleazy with its Black Friday promos. Really sad.


Really dude, you bash a retailer for offering a deal. I think your post is sleazy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I looked at CP. a few things are tempting but nothing screaming out. Like previously stated I'm broke. All tapped out. I want to go see SPECTRE this weekend. That will suck off a few bucks that are left before payday. I've spent way too much stocking the humidors and tupperdors. Just need to be patient and enjoy what I have on a good rotation. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot

Champagne InHand said:


> I looked at CP. a few things are tempting but nothing screaming out. Like previously stated I'm broke. All tapped out. I want to go see SPECTRE this weekend. That will suck off a few bucks that are left before payday. I've spent way too much stocking the humidors and tupperdors. Just need to be patient and enjoy what I have on a good rotation.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Let us know how long you last telling yourself that! Haha.


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I looked at CP. a few things are tempting but nothing screaming out. Like previously stated I'm broke. All tapped out. I want to go see SPECTRE this weekend. That will suck off a few bucks that are left before payday. I've spent way too much stocking the humidors and tupperdors. Just need to be patient and enjoy what I have on a good rotation.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I can sing harmony to that tune. Ordered three more boxes and fivers since the last post where I confessed to backsliding on the oath to quit buying for a while. I did manage to refrain from the latest Black Friday sales the vendors were all having though. It wasn't easy. My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas, and I told her "new cardboard for my shoes". :vs_laugh:


----------



## Busco

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Doc Rock said:


> Famous Smoke Shop screws me, again. "$50 off $100" promo last hour. Brick House was not among the million or so brands excluded from this promo. Nonetheless, Famous refused to permit the promo on my Brick House order.
> 
> Sad that an otherwise good company is so sleazy with its Black Friday promos. Really sad.


That's funny, I didn't have any issue at all. 








Those restrictions are imposed by the manufacturer, not Famous.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Brands only have so much say so when it comes to large internet retail. Padron actually lowered prices being charged in many B&Ms. It does go back to the manufacturer and mega corporations like the one that owns AF and many of the DR brands. They can penalize you but it ultimately hurts them in the end when so many customers use the larger stores. I'm sure that if JR, Famous and Thompson worked together a bit all would be settled by a very nice business meeting paid for by the manufacturer. Other conglomerates weird their power to boost better brands but unless they are ready to completely cut off a retailer, it's much more of a strong warning. It's the same in all luxury goods. Prada, Burberry, Fendi, Givenchy are not supposed to have any lower pricing. However most manufacturers will pull items not selling and ship them to some other country and discount them heavily. It's a costly move but they do want to protect the integrity of the brands. 

Retailers like CP, aka brand shopper get away by purchasing directly from warehouses or stores closing that could care less. In the end it a string suggestion and to keep getting the premium sticks that are in demand almost all retailers do stick to their policies. I also agree that Famous isn't out to screw any consumer. Just keep business rolling along properly. 

In the drug business Medicaid has to have the lowest price by law. A sales person that doesn't know all the specifications and plays a deal with any HMO that with bulk incentives reduces the price at the end of year a fraction of a cent below government pricing has companies writing multimillion dollar checks and rebates to state and federal agencies. Usually anybody involved in the contracting made without full thought becomes suddenly very unemployed and has a hard job getting rehired in the business. Pricing structures in government places are no joke and with volume discounting, it can be really tight at years end. But I guess that is why people that contract those things get paid the big dollars. 

That looks like a nice purchase. I have never seen those brands. Hopefully the will be tasty blends. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> I can sing harmony to that tune. Ordered three more boxes and fivers since the last post where I confessed to backsliding on the oath to quit buying for a while. I did manage to refrain from the latest Black Friday sales the vendors were all having though. It wasn't easy. My wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas, and I told her "new cardboard for my shoes". :vs_laugh:


I do feel stupid for not keeping the JR small humidor with Montecristo on the glass too for $20. Shipping was a flat rate already and having a drying out box would have been nice. The $20 wouldn't have killed me but then I could justify buying some more Illusiones or Padron. I just need to sit tight. It's very easy to go overboard and I have the next 5-6 months set for paying holiday and cigar purchases. I'm never happy knowing that for 5 months there isn't any real discretionary budget. I do have plenty of cigars and such but it comes at a price of financial freedom.

We have to go pick out a new mattress because the one we've had for a year failed. No matter what they always seem to get you to spend a few hundred bucks more that you have as a credit. Beds are as expensive as household appliances these days. We have had mattresses fail 2 years in a row. Not buying their store brand again though. I still am locked into buying from this one franchised mattress store though. Warranties can be a thorn in your side. It's best when you never actually have to use them.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco

The belt buckle is a limited release by Crowned Heads exclusively for Famous. It is a variation on the 4 Kicks with a different wrapper. The last time Huber did one of these tweaks to the blend, it was a huge success. They called it the Mule Kick. Missed that opportunity. Not this time. 
El Oso is one of my favorite blends from warped. I know for sure that one is a winner.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Busco said:


> The belt buckle is a limited release by Crowned Heads exclusively for Famous. It is a variation on the 4 Kicks with a different wrapper. The last time Huber did one of these tweaks to the blend, it was a huge success. They called it the Mule Kick. Missed that opportunity. Not this time.
> El Oso is one of my favorite blends from warped. I know for sure that one is a winner.


Very nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hari Seldon

I am hoping when the Black Belt Buckle comes in that Famous will have fivers or singles available, although maybe they have already said this somewhere and I missed it. I wasn't sure about pre-ordering the 10 count box.


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I am not sure if anyone experienced this but I used JR Cigars yesterday. They had a deal for a $20 Monte cristo glass top Humidor plus free shipping on ANY order. I have been looking for additional storage at a cheap price so I figured I would do that. Then I added a digital Hygrometer to my cart and, voila!

I was offered a 5 pack of Montecristo no. 2 Torpedoes for $35. FOr $75 and some change I am getting a 50 stick humidor, a digital hygrometer and a 5 pack of my favorite sticks in the $10-20 range.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SmokingAndInvesting said:


> I am not sure if anyone experienced this but I used JR Cigars yesterday. They had a deal for a $20 Monte cristo glass top Humidor plus free shipping on ANY order. I have been looking for additional storage at a cheap price so I figured I would do that. Then I added a digital Hygrometer to my cart and, voila!
> 
> I was offered a 5 pack of Montecristo no. 2 Torpedoes for $35. FOr $75 and some change I am getting a 50 stick humidor, a digital hygrometer and a 5 pack of my favorite sticks in the $10-20 range.


I saw the humidor added to my cart but thought it was a mistake so I removed it. I wish I had kept it there. I had to pay shipping as they give veterans and additional 10% off but charge a flat $5.99 shipping, up from the $4.99 pre-holiday. It wasn't until after the purchase was made that I found out about the bonus humidor. I wish I had kept it in the basket. I could use a drying humidor, but oh well. Still a nice little gesture.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Doc Rock

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



purepoker said:


> Really dude, you bash a retailer for offering a deal. I think your post is sleazy.


Sleazy post? Famous sent me an email apologizing for refusing to honor the discount. They will honor it. Now. Thanks for lowering my "ring gauge." Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Purepoker must have been bluffing! Glad to hear that Famous got back to you and made things right. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

OOps. slipped again. Couldn't pass on the spend $30 and get an $83.00 10 pack of Kristoff's 2015 best free from Famous.


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: Promos! Spread the wealth guys!*



Doc Rock said:


> Sleazy post? Famous sent me an email apologizing for refusing to honor the discount. They will honor it. Now. Thanks for lowering my "ring gauge." Happy Thanksgiving.


A little harsh on Doc Rock IMHO. Let's rectify that RG thing.


----------



## docpepper

I ordered the Montecristo Humidor last Thursday/Friday, it arrived today. It looks nice, the humidifier seems to be the "real thing"(it was heavy) Got PG solution in there now to get the box up to humidity. I would estimate that it will hold 40-50 sticks, depending on size. I'll use mine for my "nice" cigars. gotta tell ya though, this new hobby is getting to be more expensive than my bearded dragon project.....but, ya can't smoke a bearded dragon, or use a $300 habitat for a humidor..........


----------



## Champagne InHand

The boy my daughter went to prom with last year had a dragon lizard. It died unexpectedly. I've done geckos when my son was young. Smelly little creatures. Tired quickly of buying fresh crickets. Almost opted for a snake because they eat less frequent,y but was overruled by the Mrs. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## purepoker

Guys, I'm quilty too with my previous post, but can we limit the posts in this thread to actual deals? I'm sure others check this thread based on email notifications when a new post is made as I do. 90% of the time is someone posting irrelevant bs that has nothing to do with a deal. It kinda makes this thread irrelevant. I'm not trying to be a dick here, but hopefully you see where I'm coming from here? If you have something to say or want some banter back and forth, create a new thread. No disrespect intended. Thanks, Dan


----------



## mikebot

Famous smoke: 25% off plus free shipping for orders over $50. CM25FS50

Edit: Can't seem to get the free shipping part to work...


----------



## docpepper

My bad, apologies profusely tendered. Will attempt to retain self control in the future.


----------



## BlastFusion1

CigarPlace.biz has the following deals running today for their First of the Month $1 Shipping Special and their Cyber Week Extended

Some Great Deals on Butane, Xikar Humidification Supplies and some cigars to stock your humidors.

 $1 Shipping Sitewide + Cyber Monday Continues - Save up to 64% on Select Items!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just bought 2 x 100ml Xikar butane at $4.99 and got 3 free. So a total of $10.98 shipped to my door with 5 x 100 ml Xikar butane. A bit better prices than my B&M that has Illumine Butane 400ml for $10 plus tax. I like both products but have 5 smaller lets me take refill butane on trips. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

CP has La Aroma de Cuba along with their Mi Amor up. I didn't think the prices were that great. For a few more dollars you can get 5ers of Illusione or better sticks. I did see that there were some boxes of Kristoff left. I did some quick research and bought a box of original criollo torpedoes. $98 shipped to my door. $5 cigars that are well worth their value are hard to pass on. Plus those Kristoff boxes are amazing. No cellophane but the extra tobacco leaves can hold some humidity as they age. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> CP has La Aroma de Cuba along with their Mi Amor up. I didn't think the prices were that great. For a few more dollars you can get 5ers of Illusione or better sticks. I did see that there were some boxes of Kristoff left. I did some quick research and bought a box of original criollo torpedoes. $98 shipped to my door. $5 cigars that are well worth their value are hard to pass on. Plus those Kristoff boxes are amazing. No cellophane but the extra tobacco leaves can hold some humidity as they age.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


OK, Champagne Man. I'm blaming you for the temptation leading to my post- oath backsliding purchase of a box of the Kristoff Ligero Maduro's from CP. I've bought so many cigars that I've lost track of what I already have, and I suspect I already had a box or two of these buried in one of the coolidors.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Get $5 off and free shipping at Cigar Page with the code "SHIPFREECP." While my shipping would have been free anyway but the extra $5 was another bonus of the best prices on Kristof searching the web, was $8.66 per stick with a 2 box purchase. that $112 from Cigar page was too good to pass. I have purchased 3 boxes from this deal. One if the original criollo wrappers. 


Great cigars, I would do the same for Fuente, Padron, Oliva V and Illusione. I think Kristof is better than Crowned Heads, so this was a no brainer, especially considering the price increases that will happen when all things Cuban happen as they are bumping prices all over Europe already. Glad we have so many good NC cigars that we can turn to while the Cuban craze settles down as I don't think Cuban factories will be able to put out all that will be demanded, which means price increases for limited demand. I hope Padron comes down again. I could kick myself for not buying more Padron when Cigarpage had them on sale.


----------



## Champagne InHand

duped by mistake.

Steve C. I'll shoulder the blame. I think you won't be sorry about the Kristoff purchase. I bought 3 boxes so I put my money where the mouth is as well. Just a no brainer.


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> duped by mistake.
> 
> Steve C. I'll shoulder the blame. I think you won't be sorry about the Kristoff purchase. I bought 3 boxes so I put my money where the mouth is as well. Just a no brainer.


I'm not sorry at all, just kidding you. :vs_smile:


----------



## argonaut

I got a "private sale, email only prices!" email from someone I'll now think of as being infamous, but I won't bother wasting your time the way they wasted mine. After checking three samples of three of these "email only" offerings they are at the exact same prices listed on their regular website right now. Perhaps there's one golden ticket product in there where the price is actually lower, I don't know (I'm not checking all 62 of them), but when someone deliberately misrepresents their sales to the point of lying about it, well hey -- I will remember that and go somewhere else. I'm obstinate enough even to pay a higher price elsewhere if the competitor isn't shady about their marketing tactics. Just figured I'd throw that out there into the wind.


----------



## Busco

argonaut said:


> I got a "private sale, email only prices!" email from someone I'll now think of as being infamous, but I won't bother wasting your time the way they wasted mine. After checking three samples of three of these "email only" offerings they are at the exact same prices listed on their regular website right now. Perhaps there's one golden ticket product in there where the price is actually lower, I don't know (I'm not checking all 62 of them), but when someone deliberately misrepresents their sales to the point of lying about it, well hey -- I will remember that and go somewhere else. I'm obstinate enough even to pay a higher price elsewhere if the competitor isn't shady about their marketing tactics. Just figured I'd throw that out there into the wind.


This made me chuckle a bit. You'll give a pass to someone who pulls a total duchebag move on the noob PIF, and completely write off and publicly trash a vendor for sending you an email about a sale since the three items you checked were the same price (probably on sale) as someone who didn't get the email.

Famous has always done right by me and they will always get a portion of my business. Just my $.02.


----------



## argonaut

Busco said:


> This made me chuckle a bit. You'll give a pass to someone who pulls a total duchebag move on the noob PIF, and completely write off and publicly trash a vendor for sending you an email about a sale since the three items you checked were the same price (probably on sale) as someone who didn't get the email.
> 
> Famous has always done right by me and they will always get a portion of my business. Just my $.02.


That's a bit of a straw man argument there. I complain about a vendor sending an email to me entitled "private sale, email only prices" which was demonstrably untrue, and you compare it to me not giving enough grief to someone in another thread. One has nothing to do with the other, nor are they equivalent issues.

I had a problem with a vendor sending an email with false information and so I vented about their marketing technique (to call it "publicly trashing" them is an overstatement). Am I not allowed to talk about both good AND bad experiences?


----------



## Doc Rock

Busco said:


> Famous has always done right by me and they will always get a portion of my business. Just my $.02.


Fortunately, I am near the Famous B&M - with Leaf Cigar Bar as a bonus. Excellent prices and a great staff - they know their stuff. Plus, they have had a long relationship with the Fuentes so I can always get whatever Fuente-made sticks I want. And, they don't jack up the prices on Opus X and other sticks like that other (extremely large) well-known vendor which is also nearby.:vs_boom:


----------



## Busco

argonaut said:


> That's a bit of a straw man argument there. I complain about a vendor sending an email to me entitled "private sale, email only prices" which was demonstrably untrue, and you compare it to me not giving enough grief to someone in another thread. One has nothing to do with the other, nor are they equivalent issues.
> 
> I had a problem with a vendor sending an email with false information and so I vented about their marketing technique (to call it "publicly trashing" them is an overstatement). Am I not allowed to talk about both good AND bad experiences?


Not only are you allowed, but encouraged. Just as I should feel inclined to refute those very statements if I find them to be untrue or unfounded in my experiences. That's the great thing about forums such as this.

1.) you may not see the instances as related, but I do. I spoke to your tolerance level of misrepresentation albeit from separate sources.

2.) You claimed Famous misrepresented themselves to the point of lying to you and you would rather spend more money at a different vendor than deal with them. Not sure what your interpretation of "trashing" is, but that sounds like the proper description to me.

This is the same vendor that approximately a week ago had coupon codes for $100 off a $200 order, $50 off a $100 order free shipping, etc.

Not every sale can be "the one". I would encourage you to not be so hasty to write off a vendor because of one email.


----------



## mikebot

Can we get this discussion back to coupon codes please.


----------



## argonaut

Busco said:


> Not only are you allowed, but encouraged. Just as I should feel inclined to refute those very statements if I find them to be untrue or unfounded in my experiences. That's the great thing about forums such as this.
> 
> 1.) you may not see the instances as related, but I do. I spoke to your tolerance level of misrepresentation albeit from separate sources.
> 
> 2.) You claimed Famous misrepresented themselves to the point of lying to you and you would rather spend more money at a different vendor than deal with them. Not sure what your interpretation of "trashing" is, but that sounds like the proper description to me.
> 
> This is the same vendor that approximately a week ago had coupon codes for $100 off a $200 order, $50 off a $100 order free shipping, etc.
> 
> Not every sale can be "the one". I would encourage you to not be so hasty to write off a vendor because of one email.


My comments were critical only of the vendor's marketing tactic. I didn't criticize their shipping turnaround, quality of product and packaging, or etc.I also masked the name so that folks here in the group could tell who I was talking about, but it wasn't close enough to show up in a search engine result for someone researching their company.

You and other give high marks to them for their service. I'm glad to hear it, and I have no reason to doubt it, but that doesn't preclude me from being miffed at the email. I was genuinely surprised that you weren't bothered by a marketing ploy which advertises a "private, email-only" sale that was neither private nor email-only, but perhaps you're more forgiving because you already have a long-standing relationship with them. I'll take your advice to not write them off completely because of one bad impression.

Mikebot is right in that we've strayed off-topic, so I'll only say this in response to the other issue. The person in the NOOB PIF thread you are referring to was in fact called out and did not get a pass. After I realized what happened, I myself sent him a PM telling him what he did was not cool and to ask him why he did that, and I took that route because he is an individual and I had recourse to direct contact (whereas I'm not guaranteed that with a vendor, though for the record I did email this vendor before I made my original post). Several other members took him to task publicly on the thread (yourself included), and at the end of it all I let it go because the issue was resolved to my satisfaction. I'm going to let this one go, too. I appreciate your thoughtful responses.

Lastly, for the sake of this thread title -- there's FREE SHIPPING on overs over $79 at Pipes & Cigars.


----------



## Busco

Nothing wrong with a little spirited conversation.

17% off orders of $50 or more at Famous. Code - Dojo. Works every day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I find the debate very enlightening as well. 
Cigar Page has Padron up again. My freeshipcp didn't work today though. Maybe it's because the sticks were Padrons?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I find the debate very enlightening as well.
> Cigar Page has Padron up again. My freeshipcp didn't work today though. Maybe it's because the sticks were Padrons?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I successfully resisted the Fuente sale a day or two ago, but went for a fiver of '64 Exclusivos today. I justified it by getting a $30. pair of cigar scissors (yesterday I think) for free. The friction burn on my thumb from digging out my wallet was just beginning to heal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think my CCs have been paralyzed with road rash for awhile now. Need to just wait and put everything in a large tupperdor on the floor of my wine cellar and let it rest until it warms up in Spring. However the unseasonably warm weather here is screaming for cigars, do I'm giving in while it's still tolerable outside during the sunny hours. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I wish I had a code for Atlantic Cigars. They are an expensive retailer but carry some great boutique sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Oldmso54

Champagne InHand said:


> I wish I had a code for Atlantic Cigars. They are an expensive retailer but carry some great boutique sticks.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Sent you a PM


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

AC does have great prices on most all products. It comes with being a VIP.


----------



## droy1958

Small Batch Cigars.... Starting now will be running a Warped Special! 15% off Warped product plus you get entered into a contest to win a S.T Dupont Warped Maxijet! CODE: WARPEDWEEKEND = 15% off plus a chance to win!


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> Small Batch Cigars.... Starting now will be running a Warped Special! 15% off Warped product plus you get entered into a contest to win a S.T Dupont Warped Maxijet! CODE: WARPEDWEEKEND = 15% off plus a chance to win!


I saw this. I haven't received my box of Futuro 109, but even at 30% off was a good chunk of change. Hopefully they will be great in the long run.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Busco

Champagne InHand said:


> I saw this. I haven't received my box of Futuro 109, but even at 30% off was a good chunk of change. Hopefully they will be great in the long run.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


They are good ROTT. You won't be disappointed. If you are, let me know and I'm sure we can work something out.  And warped doesn't sell cigars on their site. Bracelets, lighters and other miscellaneous paraphernalia.


----------



## mikebot

droy1958 said:


> Small Batch Cigars.... Starting now will be running a Warped Special! 15% off Warped product plus you get entered into a contest to win a S.T Dupont Warped Maxijet! CODE: WARPEDWEEKEND = 15% off plus a chance to win!


Awesome! Finally ordered some Cortos! Thanks!!


----------



## elas9394

Busco said:


> 17% off orders of $50 or more at Famous. Code - Dojo. Works every day.


Wait a minute... is this better than our puffer discount? I should come check this thread before I did my order w/ famous two days ago. :vs_cry:


----------



## Busco

Sorry, I misread the post above. I thought you were talking about the sale at the Warped sight. Small batch is 15% off everyday with code Rcigars.

Prensado Churchill 10 pack at famous for $30. These can be hit and miss, but @ $3 a piece it's worth the gamble. 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/alec+bradley+prensado+churchill+10+pack+cigars/item+45653


----------



## mikebot

RCIGARS at small batch is only 10%. The warped code gives you 15% off warped sticks.


----------



## Busco

mikebot said:


> RCIGARS at small batch is only 10%. The warped code gives you 15% off warped sticks.


Rcigars was 15%. They must have changed it recently. That sucks.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I seem to always forget to put in a code at smallbatch. Dammit. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I seem to always forget to put in a code at smallbatch. Dammit.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Me too. Hosed myself out of $3.00 just last week.


----------



## Steve C.

Just scored a free 20 stick humidor from JR (code 12DAYS6) just for ordering a single Saint Luis Rey Gen 2. No shipping charge either, since I paid the blanket shipping fee for a year some time ago. I needed this, you know :vs_laugh:

Just looked again and the offer was gone. May be sold out now.


----------



## gtechva

Cigar Federation has some good deals on some fivers.

https://gq253.infusionsoft.com/app/linkClick/4030/986c451461c798d6/125120/01edd0690dd95e13


----------



## UBC03

Just got an email from jr's. Free Shipping any amount. Next 3 days. Code freeship


----------



## tomp

Seriouscigars has Feral Flying Pigs in stock 180 shipped


----------



## NormH3

UBC03 said:


> Just got an email from jr's. Free Shipping any amount. Next 3 days. Code freeship


Also use codes

e3d860
XMAS20OFF
FREESHIP

Just bought a box of 25 RyJ for $78 plus they are throwing in another 10 RyJ for free (Also used EBATES for a 6% savings)


----------



## Champagne InHand

I used all those codes but e3d860. I had veterans code at 10% off. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Free shipping at jr's. .Code FREEDAY..


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Free shipping at jr's. .Code FREEDAY..


I bought a box of Montecristo No. 2 just yesterday, the only day they have taken the FREESHIP codes off. Still the box was $64 and I got the Montecristo accessory kit. I guess that beats the $5.99 I paid in shipping. The other codes worked minus the XMAS20OFF, which is caput.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Saw a few guys listed Perdomos as their favorite brand. They're running a sale on em at cigar page. Also free shipping.


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page is running a"scorcher". New deals every 5 mins. Just started buying off this site. So far so good, quick delivery,and bubble wrap for protecting. And FREE SHIPPING


----------



## UBC03

For the news lookin for a good smoke to try, and the regulars that like Padron. .cigar page has all the Padron on sale. .it sucks my cigar budget is shot for the month.


----------



## BrandonD

Nice. Last time CigarPage had the Padron's up there I got my first ones -- the 6000s. Among my top three favorite so far.


----------



## weedsnager

UBC03 said:


> For the news lookin for a good smoke to try, and the regulars that like Padron. .cigar page has all the Padron on sale. .it sucks my cigar budget is shot for the month.


:vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:

I bought 50 sticks, great Padron deals


----------



## Metallifan33

Padron 1964s at under $10 a stick?? Yes please!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Such bad timing as we are trying to it the cable on the Tele. It requires some equipment purchases, which have limited my budget. I have a few 1964 anniversary left but seriously tempted by the 3000s but need to hold back. It's just too easy to by too much. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I folded and bought 20 Padron 5000. A very good buy. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> I folded and bought 20 Padron 5000. A very good buy.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I did a mini-fold and only bought a fiver of Exec Maduros.


----------



## Steve C.

Cigars Innternational has a "take an additional 20% off storewide" discount through Jan.28. Promo code is NEWYEAR.


Too bad a two box order I made shipped the day before I got the new catalogue with the discount ad.


----------



## BrandonD

Champagne InHand said:


> I folded and bought 20 Padron 5000. A very good buy.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


I told myself if I remembered in the morning before the sale ended I'd pick up one or two. I woke up a bit early and remembered it but fell back asleep. By the time I remembered at work it was already over. Probably for the best -- don't need to spend anymore money right now :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve C.

BrandonD said:


> I told myself if I remembered in the morning before the sale ended I'd pick up one or two. I woke up a bit early and remembered it but fell back asleep. By the time I remembered at work it was already over. Probably for the best -- don't need to spend anymore money right now :vs_laugh:


This will help then :vs_laugh:. I just checked CP and the sale prices on the Padrons are still on. Just click "brands" and navigate to them.


----------



## BrandonD

Steve C. said:


> This will help then :vs_laugh:. I just checked CP and the sale prices on the Padrons are still on. Just click "brands" and navigate to them.


I've had an inkling for a while that this site is bad for me. It's bad for me. >


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> This will help then :vs_laugh:. I just checked CP and the sale prices on the Padrons are still on. Just click "brands" and navigate to them.


Yep. That's exactly what I did. I checked to see if Illusione was the same as in the beginning of the year but it was not. I ordered the Padrons Wednesday morning. Boxes of Padron are pricey and 20 of the torpedoes was only $106. A good price and they should last a while too.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page update. . Aging room, padillas on sale,free shipping of course.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Cigars Innternational has a "take an additional 20% off storewide" discount through Jan.28. Promo code is NEWYEAR.
> 
> Too bad a two box order I made shipped the day before I got the new catalogue with the discount ad.


So I tried to buy here but this is why CI, will never see a penny if my money again. BTW when I tried to buy Undercrowbs, it said offer expired with this code.

These are the exception as well as all Warped and Zino. 
Promo Code Exclusions
Due to manufacturer restrictions, the following brands and products do not contribute to the qualifying total and are ineligible for this promotion. Additionally, this promotion is not valid on Gift Cards, Make Me An Offer items, and event tickets. Not valid on previous orders. Limit one coupon code per order. Offer valid for a limited time only.

Gift Cards
Alec Bradley
Arturo Fuente
Ashton
Asylum
AVO
Bolivar
Boutique Blends
Brick House
Camacho
CAO
CLE
Cohiba
Crowned Heads
Cusano
Davidoff
Diamond Crown
Don Sixto by Nestor Plasencia
Don Tomas
Dunhill
Edgar Hoill
Eiroa
El Baton
Excalibur
Foundry
Gispert
God of Fire
Griffin
H. Upmann
Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate
Herrera Esteli Norteno
Hoyo de Monterrey
Juan Lopez
Kristoff
La Aroma de Cuba
La Gloria Cubana
Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler
Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate
Liga Privada T52 by Drew Estate
Liga Privada T52 Tasting Sampler
Liga Privada Unico Serie
Macanudo
Montecristo
Nat Sherman
Onyx Reserve
Padron
Partagas
Punch
Rocky Patel
Romeo y Julieta
Room 101
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal
Sancho Panza
Sencillo
Swag Cigars
Trinidad Paradox
Vega Fina

It's why nobody should buy from CI, when we have CP, Smallbatch and CP besides Famous to purchase from.

Pathetic and they should be ashamed. Count me as one to never buy fro cigar international again. Plus almost everything good is out of stock. CI makes Thompson seen completely AWESOME.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> makes Thompson seen completely AWESOME.


The same crap has happened to me w promo codes. .cp is my go to site now
. ....but Thompson? I know you're angry, but let's not say things we'll regret in the morning.


----------



## UBC03

Cohiba and macanudo are on sale at cigar page. You'll still be over paying, but just not as much. But if they're your thing, there ya go. . But they also have partagas blacks on sale.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> The same crap has happened to me w promo codes. .cp is my go to site now
> 
> . ....but Thompson? I know you're angry, but let's not say things we'll regret in the morning.


I've had decent luck with Thompson especially in the 5 pack department. Jericho hills and other Crowned Heads as well as some good Fuentes for sub $18.

Yes cigarpage is my go to for most NCs, but there is a trade off on how they source their product. Cap deals are usually on stuff they find that has been overlooked in some distributors warehouse. You never really know the age, unless you are buying boxes and even then on,y if there are date stamps.

Most of my biggest purchases have been from CP but I have purchased boxes from both Thompson and cigar.com with the veterans discount keeping them under $100, with no other codes. They arrived completely intact as well. If you aren't on a major route from Tampa ymmv.

For a place to get hard to find 5 ERs or sticks that just ate not sold elsewhere in anything but boxes or singles, then I go to smallbatch. Their customer service is beyond great and they ship all 5 packs individually bagged with a small 69 rH Boveda. That's great. I would have never found Padron 1964 anniversary Pyramides, a very strange and expensive cigar without smallbatch. I still paid a ton for 5 cigars but considering that they probably sell for as much as many Opus X, GOF, Lost City and the 80th anniversary Padron, I'm happy I could try 5 just to mark that off the bucket list. Weirdest piramides shaped cigar I have seen. Decent but probably amazing with humidor time.

It's funny that CCs are pretty reasonable in boxes for many brands. The bigger the cigar or brand the more ungodly the price, but it's nice to find corona sticks made from corona leafs. It's a huge worked out there. I've had some great hand rolled sticks that are done locally by a guy that has a guy from the DR come in every other week for 2 days and rolls custom unique stuff. About the cheapest they have is $12 corona sized but really tasty.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Cohiba and macanudo are on sale at cigar page. You'll still be over paying, but just not as much. But if they're your thing, there ya go. . But they also have partagas blacks on sale.


I have never had a Partagas NC. Are they pretty good?

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03

Ya, I looked up my notes on it. ." Good smoke, nice burn, little pepper,not as full as I thought . Buy if on sale. Works w root beer". The last one I smoked was in march. I have a couple in my humi, might try one this week.


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page is running their scorcher. .new deal every five minutes. I've ordered from these guys a bunch of times recently. Free and quick delivery.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Cigar page is running their scorcher. .new deal every five minutes. I've ordered from these guys a bunch of times recently. Free and quick delivery.


So I took my Padrons out of the freezer. They are the 5000 torpedoes I ordered. 4000 but not worth going after the $25 extra I paid but I wanted 5000 torpedoes. I guess caveat emptor with any vendor.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

Just emailed from Small Batch within the last couple hours: Crowned Heads and Illusiones (and some others) 25% off 'til midnight EST. Code: MONDAY. 


If you partake of this, please post your choices. I don't know enough about the brands to make a guess.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Im a sucker for a deal, but especially when that deal is on Illusione cigars that seem to be never discounted. I also have not had a chance to try the CG:4. Nice pick up of 10 sticks, for $54 with that code: Monday which expires at midnight.


I figure $5.40 per stick of the Maduro, which I chose, was a deal. I wanted more but the budget has been decimated.

I should mention this is at small batch.com not cp or CI.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Steve C. said:


> Just emailed from Small Batch within the last couple hours: Crowned Heads and Illusiones (and some others) 25% off 'til midnight EST. Code: MONDAY.
> 
> If you partake of this, please post your choices. I don't know enough about the brands to make a guess.


Illusiones are so good. CIgar Page never has Illusione Epernay but has 88 and 888 pretty regularly. You can get crowned heads or several of their makes on 5ers from the bigger online retailers. I got the Illusione as I've never had a bad Illusione and they are as close to tasting like old Cubans as any cigar outside the ISOM.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

Ch ftw


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva V Melanio, master blends were up this morning. Nothing special unless you wanted 5ers. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## StogieNinja

Site sponsor CigarPlace has a neat deal, a fiver of Cigar Aficionado's top NC cigars from the last five years:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...7-top-cigars-past-5-years-cigarplace-biz.html


----------



## Champagne InHand

StogieNinja said:


> Site sponsor CigarPlace has a neat deal, a fiver of Cigar Aficionado's top NC cigars from the last five years:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...7-top-cigars-past-5-years-cigarplace-biz.html


That deal was gone but they had a few boxes of AJ Fernandez Enclaves at such a ridiculously low price. $10 cigars for less than $4 per stick. They were almost all sold out. I'm sure it won't last the 9 hours left on this deal.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## StogieNinja

Champagne InHand said:


> That deal was gone but they had a few boxes of AJ Fernandez Enclaves at such a ridiculously low price. $10 cigars for less than $4 per stick. They were almost all sold out. I'm sure it won't last the 9 hours left on this deal.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Not cigarpage, cigarplace.biz


----------



## Champagne InHand

StogieNinja said:


> Not cigarpage, cigarplace.biz


Too late!!! I saw CP and my brain diverted to dot com. I'm still trying to get used to .org and .net addresses. No big deal. I've tried quite a few of those cigars. None really such but a few are difficult to get ahold of.

Out of self limited room for now.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

The scorcher is runnin on cigar page. .for new guys that don't know, the deals change every 5 mins. Great deals, free shipping


----------



## Champagne InHand

Small batch has some great brands on sale this weekend. Illusione was one of them so I bought 20 cigars. 

The code is "SBCWEEKEND,". This gives you 20% off all orders over $50 of the brands offered. I think Crux was in there too. When I seeIllusione on sale with 5ers I buy. These cigars prices aren't getting any less and quality is tops. 

I bought 10 each of Illusione brands I haven't tried yet. The 2/4R and Fume de Amor. These continues through Sunday. 

I might think about going back for more Epernay as those are among my favorite cigars of all time. Have Le Grande in my mouth right now. Le Monde are huge but really good. I would like to try the smaller sizes and that may have me coming back. 

I bought CG:R last time with some Epernay, but have yet to try the cg:4s yet. 

Anyhow there are about 10 brands this is applicable towards. Usually premiums at other sources that never get discounts. That is when they have stock. 

I also saw on BOTL that they were putting up CH case sales. Too big for me but others may really like a case of CH. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo

Famous has the 3 5er for the price of 2 going on right now


----------



## UBC03

For the new guys. .cigar page is running their scorcher. Good prices no shipping. Cigar monster is running is mash up. .I'm sure the rest of you guys get the emails already.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> For the new guys. .cigar page is running their scorcher. Good prices no shipping. Cigar monster is running is mash up. .I'm sure the rest of you guys get the emails already.


Will not buy a thing from CP until I have a shipping number from a box I bought in Saturday. This is the longest I have ever had to wait for a shipping confirmation from CP and while worried it's a sub $80 box purchase. Still I've spend well over a grand there in the past 6 months and expect the same customer service as I get from all other vendors like JR, Thompson or Smallbatch. This has made me rethink CP for now.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

What did their customer service say. .that's messed up. I've never had an issue. I've only ordered 5 or 6 times, but usually 4 days and it's at my house.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> What did their customer service say. .that's messed up. I've never had an issue. I've only ordered 5 or 6 times, but usually 4 days and it's at my house.


I will call them on Monday. I have had great relations through 10-20 purchase from CP. this is a sub $80 box purchase but it this isn't rectified, I won't be doing business with them any more.
After realizing that cigar companies put everything in major sales quarterly as wine companies also do, to pay their sales tax, I won't get shorter on customer service. I can wait until December and buy at low prices from JR, Cigar.com and Thompson. CI and and Famous have lost business be cause if crazy small printing saying this sale doesn't apply to 20-30 brand names but yet our junk sticks are totally discounted. Yes I wasn't happy that on smallbatch there were no Corto on same for Warped Wednesday but on Friday they are totally available yet not on sale with the rest of the brand selection.

The fine print is what makes people turn off from so many other retailers. I usually Chuck the catalogues but liked the Fuente prices in the latest Thompson catalog whether back stocked or not. I've been waiting to find a good price on a box of CH Headley Grange. I think they are a good $125 purchase but not more than that.

As far as Fuente goes... So many good cigars, even very good/great cigars but rarely do the break through my greatest list. Still Queen B Belicoso sub $90 seem a good buy. Just don't junk on their premium sticks or like with Padron or LP, you are screwed.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

I received an email from CI about blood moon perfectos 1.83 a stick. three 5 packs all different wrappers for $28. Has anyone had these? Are they worth the price?


----------



## Steve C.

I've been curious, but never had one. That's a good price point to try them, providing they aren't d rockets. Give us a report if you do get them.:smile2:


----------



## Rondo

I had one last week.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-smoke-today-non-habanos-936.html#post3802473


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Hey guys, heads up if any of you like the Oliva G series. Cigarplace is having a 20% off Oliva and there are coupons out there for at least the G and O series, don't think on the Melanio though. I have been looking at G Maduro Churchills and picked up 24 box for $68 bucks, less than $3 a stick so not a bad deal.


----------



## UBC03

Cheap humidors is running a sale on imperfect humidors. .I'm not advocating putting your cigars in em, but they do make nice storage boxes for the price.


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> Will not buy a thing from CP until I have a shipping number from a box I bought in Saturday. This is the longest I have ever had to wait for a shipping confirmation from CP and while worried it's a sub $80 box purchase. Still I've spend well over a grand there in the past 6 months and expect the same customer service as I get from all other vendors like JR, Thompson or Smallbatch. This has made me rethink CP for now.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Did you get this resolved to your satisfaction? I've only placed one order with them. Since everyone else seems to love them, I thought maybe my experience was the exception. Curious to hear about this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yes. These came in Thursday. Cigar Page explained that I got the last box, which I knew. Unfortunately it was damaged and they won't shipped damaged merch. They went and bought another bulk load from the distributor, which delayed my order. 

I'm fine getting an intact box. Cigar Page is a good online merchant. I've had all positive experiences even finding stuff that wasn't the daily special but priced great anyway. I bought 2 boxes of Kristoff in December as I found out what a great price they had. Same with some Padron 5000,6000 and 1964 Annie's. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smallbatch had a good weekend special. Certain brands were discounted by 20% with code "SBCD."
Caldwell has Marble House on sale and other box purchased got you a single Last Czar. 

I bought CH Headley Grange. Tasty mild/medium. $102 shipped. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Famous is having a big sale now up to 82% off


----------



## louistogie

JR Cigars is having some good deal on Gurkhas right now. I'll place a link to JR and the coupons below.

https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/gurkha-cigars/gurkha-5-packs

https://www.groupon.com/coupons/stores/jrcigars.com


----------



## Rondo

Sale on DE UC at famous.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Sale on DE UC at famous.


Padron's again on cigar page.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Sorry bout that @Rondo I'm getting used to this Tapatalk app.. plus got a 10$gift card with my last smokingpipes order. It said I won it ,so I don't know if on every order.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CP is running a Fuente sale. .my budgets shot to hell but yunz guys might want to check it out. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

UBC03 said:


> CP is running a Fuente sale. .my budgets shot to hell but yunz guys might want to check it out. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I saw that sale this morning. Quite a deal for those who were looking for some AF Anejos and Opuses, but I see those are already sold out. The other deals are tempting, but I'm saving for a couple of cowboy guns lately.


----------



## NormH3

Famous is having a sale on Iron Horse. I read that some here enjoy it as a inexpensive smoke.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/search?kw=iron horse


----------



## MichiganSRT8

So many good deals and so little money  haha. Story of life.


----------



## NormH3

MichiganSRT8 said:


> So many good deals and so little money  haha. Story of life.


I hear ya friend.


----------



## UBC03

NormH3 said:


> I hear ya friend.


Or is it too little money because of so many deals?


----------



## hans hammer

UBC03 said:


> CP is running a Fuente sale. .my budgets shot to hell but yunz guys might want to check it out. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm a fan of cigarpage, but those anejos were overpriced. If anyone is interested in them at msrp PM me.


----------



## konut

10 - Undercrown Gran Toros at Cigar.com for $49.99 shipped free. Use promo code EMPLOYEE for $10.00 off, final price $39.99. Good until 3/1


----------



## Hari Seldon

konut said:


> 10 - Undercrown Gran Toros at Cigar.com for $49.99 shipped free. Use promo code EMPLOYEE for $10.00 off, final price $39.99. Good until 3/1


Wow, I saw that deal and was tempted to jump on it at $50. If that code works I am not sure I will be able to resist, haha.


----------



## konut

After noticing all the praise for Undercrown on the forum I decided to take advantage of the deal as soon as I received it first thing this morning. No rejection of the $39,99 final payment so far. Will let you know when it ships.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a box of 25 in December and the $39.98 per 10 is just about where I got it. $113 with discounts.

For those who read into the thread "Are the certain times of year for cigar sales?" This is the start of one of the quarterly sales tax drives in almost every retail establishment. It may also be for owners that need to corral some extra money to pay off personal income taxes, owners and such. They can file extension but they pay interest to the IRS. That's why you see sales in August before September or those back to school sales. Just can say that with tobacco. Keep your eyes open if you are in that buying mode.

This isn't new as its been predicted by so many for centuries before us. Hunting season, is another time to look for bargains. Trapping season... Well that's a different subject. Watch your speed when driving...

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hari Seldon

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a box of 25 in December and the $39.98 per 10 is just about where I got it. $113 with discounts.
> 
> For those who read into the thread "Are the certain times of year for cigar sales?" This is the start of one of the quarterly sales tax drives in almost every retail establishment. It may also be for owners that need to corral some extra money to pay off personal income taxes, owners and such. They can file extension but they pay interest to the IRS. That's why you see sales in August before September or those back to school sales. Just can say that with tobacco. Keep your eyes open if you are in that buying mode.
> 
> This isn't new as its been predicted by so many for centuries before us. Hunting season, is another time to look for bargains. Trapping season... Well that's a different subject. Watch your speed when driving...
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Unless you are a tiny business, you are generally going to remit sales taxes monthly, not quarterly. That differs a bit from state to state of course, some states don't have a sales tax at all. Are you thinking of estimated federal income tax payments? Businesses may have to pay those if they expect to have a profit for the year, and they are paid quarterly.


----------



## UBC03

Hari Seldon said:


> Unless you are a tiny business, you are generally going to remit sales taxes monthly, not quarterly. That differs a bit from state to state of course, some states don't have a sales tax at all. Are you thinking of estimated federal income tax payments? Businesses may have to pay those if they expect to have a profit for the year, and they are paid quarterly.


I owned a restaurant years ago in pa and quarterly was the only option we had then. I'm not sure about now. Most of the bigger cigar shops, famous, c.i.and c.p. are located there.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My brother is the CPA. We don't do our stuff quarterly, but I know he gets bogged down quarterly. Most of his clients are medical professionals and their practices. The one thing he wrote into any corporate client was a mandatory week long meeting in the Cayman Islands yearly. He just does my basic taxes. Grand Cayman is nice but so incredibly overpriced and a bit on the boring side. Great place to take your family for safety reasons and such. 

Anyhow, I digress. I was just pointing out some reasons for the almost March sales. Big or small. The company I buy wine through has less than 25 employees but sells hundreds of millions in wine. It gets shipped to their clients after it comes ashore in the docks of Oakland. They have a big warehouse. 

Needless to say they try and spread out their sales but to keep things tidy, quarterly and annual sales are great if you have planned and can take advantage off. 

New cars: the 15th and end of the month. Especially bigger volume dealers then quarterly and end of fiscal year. 

It's not rocket science but something you learn throughout life and by asking a few questions. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hari Seldon

Champagne InHand said:


> My brother is the CPA. We don't do our stuff quarterly, but I know he gets bogged down quarterly. Most of his clients are medical professionals and their practices. The one thing he wrote into any corporate client was a mandatory week long meeting in the Cayman Islands yearly. He just does my basic taxes. Grand Cayman is nice but so incredibly overpriced and a bit on the boring side. Great place to take your family for safety reasons and such.
> 
> Anyhow, I digress. I was just pointing out some reasons for the almost March sales. Big or small. The company I buy wine through has less than 25 employees but sells hundreds of millions in wine. It gets shipped to their clients after it comes ashore in the docks of Oakland. They have a big warehouse.
> 
> Needless to say they try and spread out their sales but to keep things tidy, quarterly and annual sales are great if you have planned and can take advantage off.
> 
> New cars: the 15th and end of the month. Especially bigger volume dealers then quarterly and end of fiscal year.
> 
> It's not rocket science but something you learn throughout life and by asking a few questions.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Yeah, I would not be surprised if he was busy quarterly. I am a CPA as well, and I agree about the timing of sales, there's a lot of things that happen quarterly that they might need cash for or want to book sales around that time to make their financial position look more favorable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hari Seldon said:


> Yeah, I would not be surprised if he was busy quarterly. I am a CPA as well, and I agree about the timing of sales, there's a lot of things that happen quarterly that they might need cash for or want to book sales around that time to make their financial position look more favorable.


He's the numbers guy in the family. I worked in the art of persuasion or in healthcare fixing problems that needed attention stat.

I'm very much a hater of paperwork but a lover of end results. I guess that's why we all choose different occupations and hobbies.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## konut

Got the shipping notice this morning, so apparently the code in post #3331 works for the Undercrown deal. Will be here next Weds.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Cigarpage is running their scorcher today FYI.


----------



## SP251

The scorcher deals already got me. Been curious about trying the Perdomo Champagnes for a while and they had the sun grown version on there.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SP251 said:


> The scorcher deals already got me. Been curious about trying the Perdomo Champagnes for a while and they had the sun grown version on there.


They are good smokes. I bought a 5er of the Champagne Noir and loved all 5 of them.

Today was sampler packs on Cigar Page. 
I bought an Oliva Master blend 4 pack with Oliva cutter for sub $27 to the house. Good deals on many sampler packs.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## konut

Bought a couple of samplers today from Famous. These deals were only available through an email link sent if you're signed up for their deal notifications. The first was a 90+ rated sampler consisting of:

1 La Aroma De Cuba EE. No. 3 (6 x 50)
1 Oliva Cain Nub 460 Maduro (4 x 60)
1 La Gloria Serie N Glorioso (6 1/2 x 58)
1 Oliva Cain F Nub 460 (4 x 60)
1 Aging Room M356 Rondo (5 x 50)
1 INCH By EP Carrillo No. 62 (5 x 62)
1 San Cristobal Elegancia Robust (5 x 50)
1 7-20-4 Gran Toro (6 1/2 x 56)
1 Espinosa Habano Trabuco (6 x 60)
1 The Judge Animus (6 x 60)
1 Immortal Toro (6 x 52)
1 La Gloria Serie RF No. 34 (6 1/2 x 60)
1 Alec Bradley 1600 Robusto (5 x 50)
1 La Aurora Preferidos Corojo 2 (5 x 54)
1 Oliva Serie O Mad Double Toro (6 x 60)

For $51.95, regular price $66.95

The second was a Best of Tatuaje sampler consisting of:

2 Cabaiguan Guapos RX (5 1/4 x 50)
2 Tatuaje Tattoo Caballero (5 x 50)
2 El Triunfador No. 4 (5 x 48)
2 La Riqueza No. 4 (5 x 48)
2 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (5 x 50)

For $33.95, regular price which was $40 something but is now regularly listed for the sale price. In addition since the total was over $75.00, I qualified for a free Cohiba Nicaragua 3 pack that was available with a coupon code. Total $91.89 delivered for 28, what I'm hoping to be, quality cigars.


----------



## SP251

Champagne InHand said:


> They are good smokes. I bought a 5er of the Champagne Noir and loved all 5 of them.
> 
> Today was sampler packs on Cigar Page.
> I bought an Oliva Master blend 4 pack with Oliva cutter for sub $27 to the house. Good deals on many sampler packs.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Good to hear. I look forward to enjoying them.

I saw that Oliva Pack this morning and thought that'd be a good one to have, but am starting to run out of room in the humi. I've enjoyed all of Oliva's sticks I've tried though.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SP251 said:


> Good to hear. I look forward to enjoying them.
> 
> I saw that Oliva Pack this morning and thought that'd be a good one to have, but am starting to run out of room in the humi. I've enjoyed all of Oliva's sticks I've tried though.


Buy more humidors or tupperdors. It's been my solution. Lol! Buy what you are comfortable with. Cigars do taste pretty good with some humidor rest though. Just saying. Lots of good deals on samplers. That's where to spend your cash until you really focus in on what you like best. You will be buying boxes buy the e d of the year. Enjoy finding your way to that soft spot. It's what this is all about.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MyFatherFan

Cigarpage running 'My Father' special today.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@MyFatherFan

I checked ... the prices on CigarPage for the MyFather Flor de Las Antillas Belicoso, Robusto, Toro and Toro Gordo are either at wholesale or within $10 of it.

CT


----------



## MyFatherFan

Yea, I just bought a box of MF 1922 Robusto from them for $103 last week. Crazy that other online retailers have this going for around $140. My local B&M selling a box of Robusto for $189...Would love to support the local business, but that price difference just isn't justifiable.

JR has a spend $25+ get a free 10 stick sampler going as well today. Code: humpday1


----------



## Turkmen

smallbatchcigar

Emilio Category Clearance! 
CODE: EMILIO = 30% off anything under the Emilio tab

San Lotano Clearance! 
CODE: SL = 40% off San Lotano

ALEC BRADLEY Clearance!
CODE: ALECBRADLEY = 40% off Alec Bradley Section

Foundry Clearance! 
CODE: Foundry = 40% off Foundry Section! 

CASA MAGNA 
CODE: CASAMAGNA = 25% Off + 2 Free Surprise Cigars!

Cannot be combined 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cigar. Com is running a pick 10 for 39.99... pick 10 cigars out of a list of 200.. good for the noobs that wanna try different sticks they've heard of around here.


----------



## UBC03

Flash sale on famous..Oliva and my father's marked down. New month, new budget. .not for me but some of the more fiscally minded. Buy if I buy nothing til June (ya right). I'll be right back on track.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smallbatch has a deal going on Illusione and Tats. There were some older boxes Andrew found and all purchasers get entered into a drawing. Winner gets all the boxes. Churchill size. The Tat's have some other reward. T-shirts hats, and more give aways as well. 

Codes are just the brand names:
Illusione and Tatauje. 20% off each plus the stuff above. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SP251

CigarPage is running a deal on some Ashtons including VSG and ESG.


----------



## konut

JR is running a week long special on big rings. Among them is the Onyx Reserve Maduro Torbusto 5.5X60, receiving a Puff 7.79 rating. Cedar Chest of 20 ·$79.95

Top 25 Cigars / Onyx Reserve / Torbusto


----------



## NormH3

konut said:


> JR is running a week long special on big rings. Among them is the Onyx Reserve Maduro Torbusto 5.5X60, receiving a Puff 7.79 rating. Cedar Chest of 20 ·$79.95
> 
> Top 25 Cigars / Onyx Reserve / Torbusto


Don't forget, if you sign into JR via EBATES you get an additional 6% in a refund.


----------



## UBC03

Scorcher on cp..they're also running a deal on Fuente 5ers.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

UBC03 said:


> Scorcher on cp..they're also running a deal on Fuente 5ers.


Saw that too, burning up my email. Need to unsubscribe from their email, every time that pops up I click it.


----------



## UBC03

I just noticed c.i. is running a new deal called cigarfu. Different deals every day or so.


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> I just noticed c.i. is running a new deal called cigarfu. Different deals every day or so.


Yeah, I saw that too.
Must stay away, it's too tempting.

Hoping to get the green light for a nice CC order, but we keep spending money on the house. Thankfully, that is quickly getting close to being done.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CI is on my naughty list now that it took 5 days to get my brick of villagers at camels pace. 

CC are the way to go there. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Yeah, I saw that too.
> Must stay away, it's too tempting.
> 
> Hoping to get the green light for a nice CC order, but we keep spending money on the house. Thankfully, that is quickly getting close to being done.


Done with the house. .that's funny bro. .this summer I'm redoing or patio for the 3rd time, building a room to store wine in the basement. You guessed it we hardly ever drink wine. . Close to done ,trust me it never ends. :vs_sob:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just stopped our basement from flooding our wine cellar and mostly finished basement. We are having to have the entire driveway dug out and refinished in concrete. We need to replace most of our front grass. Just replaced sump system today with no notice. 

I know how expensive house and Spring renovations that have to be done. We have a mass of tiny ants eating away our back patio and the sand grout. Winters are so brutal even during milder Winters. Best of luck.


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Done with the house. .that's funny bro. .this summer I'm redoing or patio for the 3rd time, building a room to store wine in the basement. You guessed it we hardly ever drink wine. . Close to done ,trust me it never ends. :vs_sob:


I know you're right, but I can dream.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Champagne InHand said:


> I just stopped our basement from flooding our wine cellar and mostly finished basement. We are having to have the entire driveway dug out and refinished in concrete. We need to replace most of our front grass. Just replaced sump system today with no notice.
> 
> I know how expensive house and Spring renovations that have to be done. We have a mass of tiny ants eating away our back patio and the sand grout. Winters are so brutal even during milder Winters. Best of luck.


Jeez man thats crazy, as someone who is looking into houses at the moment these are the things that I know you have to be ready for but hate to happen. Best of luck to ya, I remember when my mom had similar after my dad passed and had to deal with that, just gotta keep movin.


----------



## casetorres

Holts - 1 Day Flash Sale
Sampler Box of 8 Nubs $24.95, Free Shipping 
Nub 8-Cigar Sampler


----------



## NormH3

Pipes and Cigars.com is doing free shipping until 3/17 @ 12:00 PM


----------



## konut

Today only JR is having a 5 pack sale. 60 different 5ers. Nothing over $19.95


----------



## Ak_TK48

the 40 percent of five+ packs is nice at cigar place. only shows in the basket by the way


----------



## UBC03

For the Monte guys. Cigar page has them on sale.


----------



## Ranger0282

Wow, I am the Monty fan.... If I hadn't already tapped out my budget at the moment, the deal on the Monty Espada Guards is wonderful. I bought a few just a bit ago for a LOT more than that and was my favorite cigar until I had that CC H Upmann Magnum 46...


----------



## krnhecty

subscribing to this thread as a daily reader


----------



## UBC03

Cigar. Com is having a sale. Any new guys looking for a travel case . they have 30 counts on sale for 29.99$..if you don't mind Gurkha plastered across the top. The also have leccia white and blacks -10 for 25$


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page is running a deal on samplers and 5er combos. They are also throwing in the worst lighter ever invented. Trust me on the lighter. I saw em on sale and bought 3.


----------



## Hari Seldon

UBC03 said:


> Cigar page is running a deal on samplers and 5er combos. They are also throwing in the worst lighter ever invented. Trust me on the lighter. I saw em on sale and bought 3.


They even call it a crappy lighter when you check the details, haha.


----------



## UBC03

Hari Seldon said:


> They even call it a crappy lighter when you check the details, haha.


Didn't see that. At least they're honesty about it. You need 3 hands to open and light it. Way to many safety devices.


----------



## Rondo

Small batch has 30% of La Palina. 
Code LAPALINA


----------



## MyFatherFan

Cigar page has Java by Drew estates, nub cafe, and tabak on sale today! Looks like some pretty goods for those who like them.


----------



## UBC03

C.I...FU is running a sale on travel cases. 30 count for 20$..also sale on punch, acid, and 2nds.


----------



## gtechva

free shipping through the end of the month at Pipes and Cigars if you enter through PipesAndCigars.com - Pipe Tobacco, New Pipes, Estate Pipes, Cigars - Pipes and Cigars

(pipesandcigars.com/leapyear)


----------



## Hudabear

@UBC03 if you wanted to pick up a box of defiance they're still in the garage sale section of pipesandcigars. Now if they'll give you free shipping that's a total of $33 I believe.


----------



## UBC03

Liga and Joya sale on cigar page.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Liga and Joya sale on cigar page.


Looked but no boxes and prices were not as good as they will get later. I was looking for the French Fry box, but no papas frita on the offer. Bummer.


----------



## UBC03

Famous is running a email special for subscribers. .100$ off of a 5er of GURKHAS! But seriously there's good deals on samplers for the guys lookin to try different cigars.


----------



## UBC03

Fuente, Fuente, Fuente. ..on sale on cigar page


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Fuente, Fuente, Fuente. ..on sale on cigar page


Dammit! I had gone so long without ordering NCs. Damn you CP! Lol.


----------



## UBC03

I can't buy em , at least I can still afford to be an enabler


----------



## Rondo

This can't be right. Somebody's gonna catch hell for this listing.
And I'm taking advantage.
We have a situation.

La Palina El Diario KB - 10 Cigars (#2278769) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> This can't be right. Somebody's gonna catch hell for this listing.
> 
> And I'm taking advantage.
> 
> We have a situation.
> 
> La Palina El Diario KB - 10 Cigars (#2278769) - CigarBid.com


First time checking the Devil's site ever. It's gotta have more rusk and lay out for me to actually log in IR sign up to the Devil's site. La Paulina are good, but cone on.


----------



## UBC03

C.I MMAO...is running free shipping. .if they accept all my offers in screwed. .but considering I'm about 3 for 100 with them in not too worried.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> C.I MMAO...is running free shipping. .if they accept all my offers in screwed. .but considering I'm about 3 for 100 with them in not too worried.


You sound like me looking, at all the CigarBid entries I've made on a busy (and a few drinks) day and hoping I don't "win".


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oliva sale on CigarPage but running low. Box sale at 50% off. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> You sound like me looking, at all the CigarBid entries I've made on a busy (and a few drinks) day and hoping I don't "win".


I made 5 offers . The cigars I understand I cut between 5 and 8$ off of their sale price..I bid 5$ on 2 tins that they sell for 5.50 -6$..if they think I'm gonna pay more than their sale price they're insane. But the good news is I didn't spend any $. But I did up the bids on the tins to 5.50. It is free shipping after all.


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> I made 5 offers . The cigars I understand I cut between 5 and 8$ off of their sale price..I bid 5$ on 2 tins that they sell for 5.50 -6$..if they think I'm gonna pay more than their sale price they're insane. But the good news is I didn't spend any $. But I did up the bids on the tins to 5.50. It is free shipping after all.


Won em both. . .almost feel like I got a deal ...almost


----------



## Asrar Merchant

guys such amazing offers and deals on wonderful cigars and i cant avail any of them as i live in Bahrain and most of USA sites dont ship out of USA. 

Through there are precisely three sites that do ship to us and its totally problem free and we order so much from these guys. I wish others guys would open their businesses to us and we could buy from them too.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Scorcher running on Cigar Page...


----------



## bigronbee

Oliva mb3 at ci . 10 torpedos for $50. Other stuff on sale too.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/flash/spring-save-a-thon/?=&v=5000


----------



## UBC03

The promo SPRING is still good for free shipping at c.i.


----------



## UBC03

SCOOOOOOOORCHER!!!!!.....they're also running a deal on accessories if you click on them


----------



## konut

As one of Cigar.com free shipping deals today is the Nub Dub at $44.99 for a 10er. Looking forward to trying this double Brazilian encased stubbie. Also, until tomorrow, there is a special on the new Ramon Bueso Olancho Torpedo at $39.99 for a 10er.


----------



## eliot

20% off on CI right now through the 13th. Use code 'FATHER'.

EDIT: On orders over $99.


----------



## eliot

Free shipping at Famous today and tomorrow. Use code 'SHIPFREEMAY'


----------



## Steve C.

eliot said:


> 20% off on CI right now through the 13th. Use code 'FATHER'.
> 
> EDIT: On orders over $99.[/QUOTE
> 
> Damn near anything worth buying is excluded :frown2:


----------



## zCityGuy

Smallbatchcigar is having some good deals at the moment, they don't always have everything but what they do have are well priced:


CODE: LAAURORA = 40% off La Aurora 

CODE: ALECBRADLEY = 40% off Alec Bradley 

CODE: AGINGROOM = Aging Room 30% Off 

CODE: LAGLORIA = 40% off La Gloria Category 

CODE: LAPALINA = La Palina 30% Off


----------



## eliot

Famous is have a buy 2, get 1 free deal right now.

5-packs link: 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars...&utm_campaign=5PackFrenzy&utm_content=EMT4355

Sampler packs link:
https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars...&utm_campaign=5PackFrenzy&utm_content=EMT4355

You only pay for the 2 higher priced packs.


----------



## n0s4atu

CI offering Free Shipping on orders over $49


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has some great offers. 20 off all Tats in stock through the weekend. Tatauje is the code. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC has some great offers. 20 off all Tats in stock through the weekend. Tatauje is the code.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I think the code is TAT


----------



## TCstr8

Looks like Cigarpage has a pretty good deal on some 10 packs. One that caught my eye was the Cohiba Red Dot Churchill for $72.43. Looks like most other places are just a few bucks cheaper for a 5 pack.


----------



## Oldmso54

Tampa Sweethearts has some decent deals on SS Maduro, other Hemingways, Anejo's starting at $46.75 for a 5 pack and some other samplers...

Opus6, Anejos, 858, & Hard To Find Cigars


----------



## zCityGuy

Great find @Oldmso54.

Famous is having a Memorial Day sale 20% off with code MAY20P


----------



## MyFatherFan

zCityGuy said:


> Great find @Oldmso54.
> 
> Famous is having a Memorial Day sale 20% off with code MAY20P


For orders over $175


----------



## TCstr8

MyFatherFan said:


> For orders over $175


And all these vendors have a huge list of excluded brands. Been trying to find a deal on some AF SS, best one I can find is CigarPage. Need to pull the trigger.


----------



## zCityGuy

TCstr8 said:


> And all these vendors have a huge list of excluded brands. Been trying to find a deal on some AF SS, best one I can find is CigarPage. Need to pull the trigger.


I just got a shipment of SS from them and another one of Anejo's from SmallBatch. Both were quick and are now resting from their journey


----------



## eliot

CI has a good deal on 10-packs right now. They're all discounted and you get a free $20 gift card with your purchase.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/flash/free-20-gift-card/?sourcekey=WS6BW


----------



## Drummerguy1584

eliot said:


> CI has a good deal on 10-packs right now. They're all discounted and you get a free $20 gift card with your purchase.
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/flash/free-20-gift-card/?sourcekey=WS6BW


Soooo tempted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Soooo tempted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I shouldn't, but it's a tough deal to pass up.


----------



## Ams417

I have no place to put the 20 sticks I just ordered, but I have $40 more to spend on more sticks. Time to build a tupperdor.


----------



## eliot

Thompson's has a good deal right now.

$10 off your purchase of $30+
Code: VIP10

20% off your whole purchase
Code: VIP20


----------



## TCstr8

CigarPage running some specials on AF. They already had the cheapest SS box (from the vendors I looked at) and got a few more dollars off of it.


----------



## eliot

TCstr8 said:


> CigarPage running some specials on AF. They already had the cheapest SS box (from the vendors I looked at) and got a few more dollars off of it.


Nice, I was about to tag you on todays Cigarpage deal, but it looks like you found it already!


----------



## rockethead26

TCstr8 said:


> CigarPage running some specials on AF. They already had the cheapest SS box (from the vendors I looked at) and got a few more dollars off of it.


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered a fiver of Short Stories. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Just pulled the trigger on. 5er of Asylum 13 Ogre. On sale for 14.95 from JR today only. Promo code JRDOJO1 for another 15% off. 

Never tried em before but they sound tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has specials running all weekend. I haven't pulled any triggers and don't plan on any but the Warped was tempting. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Steve C.

I've been ordering quite a few CC's lately, as well as NC 5 and 10s. Trying to slow down on buying the NC's, as they don't require a long rest normally, so they don't need to be bought as far ahead of their smoking sweet spot. All these memorial day specials are really testing my resolve though.


----------



## Ams417

I am tapped. No more cigar money, no more cigar space. The specials are absolutely killing me. Heading to the garage to smoke some, and plan my bid for world domination.


----------



## StogieNinja

Anyone have a CI free shipping code?


----------



## Ams417

StogieNinja said:


> Anyone have a CI free shipping code?


They are still running free s/h with $49 purchase. Its still up.


----------



## StogieNinja

Ams417 said:


> They are still running free s/h with $49 purchase. Its still up.


But I only want to spend $35!


----------



## eliot

Small Batch deals

Liga Privada
Code: LIGA20 = 20% off the Liga Privada Category

Illusione
Code:*ILLUSIONE*= 30% off the Illusione Category on orders above $50


----------



## konut

Cigar.com is having a sale on 10 counts with free shipping over $50. I can recommend the Ramon Bueso Olancho and MOW Armada.


----------



## eliot

Small Batch added to today's deal.

Regius*
CODE: REGIUS25 = 25% off Regius Category

Laranaja
CODE: LARANAJA = 25% off the Laranaja Category

Liga Privada
Code: LIGA20 = 20% off the Liga Privada Category

Illusione
Code:*ILLUSIONE*= 30% off the Illusione Category on orders above $50


----------



## Regiampiero

StogieNinja said:


> Anyone have a CI free shipping code?


Did you try retail me not our groupon?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

If you see a sale on pardon 3000 maduro, please let me know!


----------



## rute boye

StogieNinja said:


> Anyone have a CI free shipping code?


New code..."DAD", good through 6/16/16


----------



## UBC03

For anyone lookin for a ton of 5ers and samplersand free shipping. The mash up on cigar monster is running for 24hrs


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> For anyone lookin for a ton of 5ers and samplersand free shipping. The mash up on cigar monster is running for 24hrs


Damn you. I just _had_ to check it out, and they just _had_ to have a deal on the Vs.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Damn you. I just _had_ to check it out, and they just _had_ to have a deal on the Vs.


Like I said . I'm just a humanitarian tryin to assist my fellow botls


----------



## Rondo

JR Cigars
The only vendor (I think) that has FFPs in stock.
I just used coupon code *JRDOJO1* and got a box for $136
When pigs fly applies here.

The code is good for anything, btw.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> JR Cigars
> The only vendor (I think) that has FFPs in stock.
> I just used coupon code *JRDOJO1* and got a box for $136
> When pigs fly applies here.
> 
> The code is good for anything, btw.


You must have snagged the last box - OOS


----------



## Rondo

Well, hot [email protected]


----------



## MDinius

Rondo said:


> I just used coupon code *JRDOJO1*
> 
> The code is good for anything, btw.


Wow even on Padrons...might be time to pull the trigger on a box of 64's!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Rondo said:


> Well, hot [email protected]


Congrats, I was going to order a box on reputation alone - still haven't experienced one myself.


----------



## Turkmen

Rondo said:


> JR Cigars
> 
> The only vendor (I think) that has FFPs in stock.
> 
> I just used coupon code *JRDOJO1* and got a box for $136
> 
> When pigs fly applies here.
> 
> The code is good for anything, btw.


Not anymore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

For anyone looking to buy the FFP, Ol times cigars have them in stock- I have ordered from them online and are a good outfit- may the BOTL with the fastest fingers win!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

selpo said:


> For anyone looking to buy the FFP, Ol times cigars have them in stock- I have ordered from them online and are a good outfit- may the BOTL with the fastest fingers win!


:vs_cool:

IN! Not as good a deal as Rondo found, but better to have than not!

I know I won't be able to wait and will have one ROTT!


----------



## n0s4atu

Any Father's Day deals out there or to be expected? I'm waiting to pull the trigger on an order, because nothing would annoy me more than 3 days later seeing 20% off or something. lol


----------



## UBC03

They're will be a ton.every site will have one. Usually the weekend before


----------



## selpo

n0s4atu said:


> Any Father's Day deals out there or to be expected? I'm waiting to pull the trigger on an order, because nothing would annoy me more than 3 days later seeing 20% off or something. lol


Famous has $40 off $150, code FATHER40

The usual restrictions apply


----------



## n0s4atu

selpo said:


> Famous has $40 off $150, code FATHER40
> 
> The usual restrictions apply


Well it figures both things I put in my cart are on their brand exempt list. Thanks though! It's a great deal if your cigars aren't on that list.


----------



## selpo

n0s4atu said:


> Well it figures both things I put in my cart are on their brand exempt list. Thanks though! It's a great deal if your cigars aren't on that list.


i have better luck when I choose fivers and singles instead of a box- obviously they are still going to exclude Padron, Davidoff, etc.


----------



## UBC03

selpo said:


> i have better luck when I choose fivers and singles instead of a box- obviously they are still going to exclude Padron, Davidoff, etc.


The thing is you might be buying the 5$ Fuentes,but alot of guys would stock up on Opus . 20% is a good chunk of change when you order a couple boxes of them.


----------



## selpo

UBC03 said:


> The thing is you might be buying the 5$ Fuentes,but alot of guys would stock up on Opus . 20% is a good chunk of change when you order a couple boxes of them.


LOL!

Actually, it has worked for me with LP, Caldwell, Sobremesa, Warped and Crowned heads- It did not work for me with Padron and Davidoff. For these, I usually wait for SBC coupon or just use PUFF and get 10% off.

Tampa Sweethearts has some good prices on Opus, i.e. they sell at Retail and not try to price gouge.


----------



## zCityGuy

Damn it! The dark world of Cigar Page has 25% off La Aroma today. I've been waiting to try the Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## selpo

SBC has Warped on sale

15% off - WARPED
@curmudgeonista- Corto is back in stock:grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> SBC has Warped on sale
> 
> 15% off - WARPED
> 
> @*curmudgeonista*- Corto is back in stock:grin2:


Thanks @selpo. I just ordered another box of them on the JR deal last night. Shoot!

SBC would have been a few dollars cheaper. And SBC's shipping is incredibly fast. But, I got 'em coming and I can't be too unhappy about that.

Might have to grab a 5er of El Osos, though. I've yet to try those.


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks @selpo. I just ordered another box of them on the JR deal last night. Shoot!
> 
> SBC would have been a few dollars cheaper. And SBC's shipping is incredibly fast. But, I got 'em coming and I can't be too unhappy about that.
> 
> Might have to grab a 5er of El Osos, though. I've yet to try those.


Saw this and bought a 5er of the Corto and the Flor de Valle Las Brumas I really like SBC.

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Navistar

Just had a nice Fuente. It was $7 at the B&M so it was one of the cheapos but very tasty for my newb palate. Not sure which it is. Darker wrap than Connecticut but not a maduro. Green in the label. Wish I knew how to post pics. Some day I will learn


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@selpo
@*Rondo*

The Pigs are Here, the Pigs are Here! Damn that was fast - and from FL to CA too!


----------



## selpo

I guess it is true...

"When pigs fly"....


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> @selpo
> @*Rondo*
> 
> The Pigs are Here, the Pigs are Here! Damn that was fast - and from FL to CA too!


I just picked up my first Undercrown, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## eliot

Free shipping at Famous. 
Code: 'FREEJUNE'.


----------



## zCityGuy

Does anyone buy from best cigar prices? Haven't really seen anyone mention them. Prices are in fact pretty low


----------



## Hudabear

Monster mashup now. @UBC03 undercrown 5 pack 24.98 and free shipping.


----------



## UBC03

Hudabear said:


> Monster mashup now. @UBC03 undercrown 5 pack 24.98 and free shipping.


I just spent that on 1 ugly @ss leaf cigar, an rp "super" ligero, that I assume will be crap, and an empty box.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> I just spent that on 1 ugly @ss leaf cigar, an rp "super" ligero, that I assume will be crap, and an empty box.


Damn. They seem to be giving cigars away this mashup. The Herrera esteli are basically half price.


----------



## UBC03

It's a really good site. Cp is about the only one close on % off. Actual % , not 90% of Gurkha discount with over hyped msrp.


----------



## Hudabear

UBC03 said:


> It's a really good site. Cp is about the only one close on % off. Actual % , not 90% of Gurkha discount with over hyped msrp.


Agreed. It seems CI has been lacking in the sale department. Cbid and mashup seem to be the main contenders. (Not including the CP scorcher or the occasional good find on cigar sprint sale)
The mashup is very good for fresh fish looking to get discounted samplers and five packs that have actual tried-and-true results.


----------



## Hudabear

Bit the bullet and made a small order. Only 7 undercrown Belicoso 5 packs left for 24.98. There's still the gordito which is 35.98. 8 more RG and an $11 bump? Hmmm.


----------



## Regiampiero

I got a pack of belicoso and one of corona viva. Thanks for the heads up, and hopefully I won't regret ordering from Famous again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Hudabear said:


> Monster mashup now. @*UBC03* undercrown 5 pack 24.98 and free shipping.


Well, that's one more label off my "to try" list. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hudabear

rockethead26 said:


> Well, that's one more label off my "to try" list. :vs_laugh:


Did you jump at it?


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> I got a pack of belicoso and one of corona viva. Thanks for the heads up, and hopefully I won't regret ordering from Famous again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What happened the last time to make you regret it?


----------



## TCstr8

CigarPage has some decent deals on 5'ers today.


----------



## Regiampiero

They sent me molded sticks and claimed it was plume. After agreeing to replace then, I sent them back and they wiped the same cigars (breaking a bunch of wrappers) and sent them back. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> They sent me molded sticks and claimed it was plume. After agreeing to replace then, I sent them back and they wiped the same cigars (breaking a bunch of wrappers) and sent them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Recently?


----------



## Hudabear

TCstr8 said:


> CigarPage has some decent deals on 5'ers today.


I second this. But be careful because some of the sales can be had on the mashup for a few bucks cheaper unless you want Herrera esteli (cigarpage is charging 40 and change for the same vitola I bought for 27 and change on mashup) @Ranger0282 they have one vitola of aging room f55 still in stock Dave, unless you already bought the fiver you wanted.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Recently?


3 years ago or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> 3 years ago or so.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hopefully they've shaped up since then.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Hopefully they've shaped up since then.


That's why I'm giving them another shot, and mind you those pictures where of a third order in a row with moldy cigars. We'll see what happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> That's why I'm giving them another shot, and mind you those pictures where of a third order in a row with moldy cigars. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Seeing that we have +1 streak on positive investments let's hope to keep the streak going lol.


----------



## Ranger0282

Thanks for the heads up there @Hudabear but yes I already Cbid them........


----------



## rockethead26

Hudabear said:


> Did you jump at it?


Yep!


----------



## UBC03

HEY NOOBS. .famous is having a big @ss sampler sale. Might be something to check out


----------



## zCityGuy

Is anyone jumping on this "rare Fuente" deal that JR is having? Looks from the photo like there's 2 opus x in there but they don't list the contents of the sampler. Kinda shady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDinius

I jumped at it because I love the Fuentes. I'm not sure if it's that great of a deal or not, but JRDOJO1 worked for an extra 15% off, although I had to pay $7 for shipping, so really only $7 off the total or so. Here is a list of what's in the sampler:
https://www.jrcigars.com/item/cigar-samplers/extremely-limited-rare-fuente-sampler/rf5smp2

I've been wanting to try an Opus X and Anejo, so the fact that those are both included was enough to sell me.


----------



## Regiampiero

Not a bid fan of the lost city and all the anejos there can be bought for around the same price. It's a good deal though if you like both opus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

20% off sitewide at CI. No minimums.

Code: SUMMER


----------



## Regiampiero

CI is having their summer 3 days flash sale, and they're pretty good deals today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> CI is having their summer 3 days flash sale, and they're pretty good deals today.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Free shipping today also. Picked up 20 oz. of pipe tobacco....


----------



## eliot

CigarPage has a huge selection of 5-packs on sale right now.


----------



## Hudabear

Thanks for the heads up @eliot. Just made a nice purchase


----------



## eliot

Hudabear said:


> Thanks for the heads up @eliot. Just made a nice purchase


Nice. What'd you get?


----------



## Hudabear

Fivers of 
AF chateau Maduro 
LGC Serie R Maduro
Oliva O Maduro
San Lotano oval Maduro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grabbed 2 5ers of the Fuente Hemingway Short Story
5er of Undercrown Shade Grown corona and
5er of Nub Connies.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Well you both ruined me too:










Blondie's are for the fiancé.

Good deals for sure.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

I was tempted to buy the padrons as well and the Alec Bradley prensado but I've never had a prensado and I was just basing it on ratings.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hudabear said:


> I was tempted to buy the padrons as well and the Alec Bradley prensado but I've never had a prensado and I was just basing it on ratings.


The Padron's are excellent, don't know about the Pensado, I have one resting but haven't had one yet.


----------



## Regiampiero

AZ330FZL said:


> The Padron's are excellent, don't know about the Pensado, I have one resting but haven't had one yet.


Both solid sticks, but padron a bit better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Both solid sticks, but padron a bit better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Massively better in my book. Was tempted but sold out of 1964 Annie torpedoes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Thinking of investing in a box of short stories from jrcigar. Can anyone help me get free shipping?


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Thinking of investing in a box of short stories from jrcigar. Can anyone help me get free shipping?


FYI, looks like the maduro on JR is backordered.

Looks like Thompson has them at $126.15 with free shipping.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Navistar said:


> Thinking of investing in a box of short stories from jrcigar. Can anyone help me get free shipping?


Short Stories were on sale on cigar page today. $22 for 5. The Maduro are usually released once a year. Others can help you with that the Cameroon/Natural wrappers are great with age. I bought a box of HemingwaySignature last year. The sticks are just getting nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## eliot

$10 off orders $29+ or 20% off all orders at Thompsons through Monday!

Codes:
$10: VIP10
20%: VIP20


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC having some stuff on sale. Illusiones caught my eye. They always do. Code SBC. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## eliot

$10 off at Bobalu
Code: facbk2013gc


----------



## BlastFusion1

Single Cigar Summer Savings @ CigarPlace.biz

Hey all, we're testing a new promotion and wanted to see what you all thought of it. Essentially, if you pick up 15 singles, it brings the cost back down to the box price, eliminating the mark-up on the singles price plus you get free shipping on your entire order.

Take a look and let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## selpo

SBC July 4th special- 17.76% off of everything in stock

4TH for less than $250

ROYAL4TH for more than $250 plus a free Davidoff Salomones
@curmudgeonista- Lirio Rojo is back in stock!!


----------



## eliot

Famous is having another one of those buy 2, get 1 free sales on 5-packs & samplers.


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> SBC July 4th special- 17.76% off of everything in stock
> 
> 4TH for less than $250
> 
> ROYAL4TH for more than $250 plus a free Davidoff Salomones
> 
> @curmudgeonista- Lirio Rojo is back in stock!!


Used the 4th code. It's nice to be site wide rather than just specific brands. 20% is better but SBCs free shipping and fast shipping including a small Boveda makes doing business with Andrew a pleasure. Good thing he doesn't take ****** or I would be flat broke.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Joe Sticks

selpo said:


> SBC July 4th special- 17.76% off of everything in stock
> 
> 4TH for less than $250
> 
> ROYAL4TH for more than $250 plus a free Davidoff Salomones
> 
> @curmudgeonista- Lirio Rojo is back in stock!!


Thank you !

I placed my first order with SBC.

Will they periodically send me emails notifying me about discount codes now ? Is that how you found out about the 4th of July sale ?


----------



## selpo

Joe Sticks said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I placed my first order with SBC.
> 
> Will they periodically send me emails notifying me about discount codes now ? Is that how you found out about the 4th of July sale ?


Yes, Andrew is very good and 2-3 day shipping is always free- I usually get a shipped message within a few hours of placing the order, even on weekends.

You should be on the list now for email specials.


----------



## TCstr8

I talked to Andrew @ SBC a week or two ago and apparently they are working on an overhaul of the website and email newsletter system. He verified I'm on the email list but I've only received 1 or 2 emails (in 2+ months). 

I've been relying on this thread for the discount codes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

TCstr8 said:


> I talked to Andrew @ SBC a week or two ago and apparently they are working on an overhaul of the website and email newsletter system. He verified I'm on the email list but I've only received 1 or 2 emails (in 2+ months).
> 
> I've been relying on this thread for the discount codes.


Funny you should mention that. I had registered at their site a week to 10 days ago, but hadn't received any email from them. (Didnt know about this promo till coming here.) I did get a confirmation email after placing this first order, though.

I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## puffnstuff

selpo said:


> SBC July 4th special- 17.76% off of everything in stock
> 
> 4TH for less than $250
> 
> ROYAL4TH for more than $250 plus a free Davidoff Salomones
> 
> @curmudgeonista- Lirio Rojo is back in stock!!


Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a 10 of Illusione Rothschilde. Missed out on those Knuckle Draggers though...


----------



## MDinius

I pulled the trigger on my first SBC order as well. Got 5ers of: Ashton VSG, Laranja Reserva, and Le Bijou churchills


----------



## eliot

MDinius said:


> I pulled the trigger on my first SBC order as well. Got 5ers of: Ashton VSG, Laranja Reserva, and Le Bijou churchills


Ah, the Laranja! The cigar that roped me into this hobby. I just picked some of those up as well. Super tasty sticks!


----------



## Champagne InHand

eliot said:


> Ah, the Laranja! The cigar that roped me into this hobby. I just picked some of those up as well. Super tasty sticks!


Padron dragged me back after almost a 2 decade hiatus, except for every now and then.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Padron dragged me back after almost a 2 decade hiatus, except for every now and then.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Why would deny yourself Padrons? They're God's gift to botl/sotl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Pretty good prices on 10 packs with free shipping at cigar page.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Grabbed up some short stories. Bummed they were sold out if Papas Fritas. I wanted to try these little guys. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

I would rather get a box of SS. Maybe I could call them and ask


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> I would rather get a box of SS. Maybe I could call them and ask


Picked up a box of SS from CigarPage when they had a sale. Box price was $108.88, so $4.36/stick. Current deal is $44.23/10 so $4.42/stick.

Not to bad at all.


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Picked up a box of SS from CigarPage when they had a sale. Box price was $108.88, so $4.36/stick. Current deal is $44.23/10 so $4.42/stick.
> 
> Not to bad at all.


It's a good price. I just want the perty box


----------



## Rondo

The SS is a great winter stick.
Papas Fritas are short filler and I disliked the one I tried.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> The SS is a great winter stick.
> 
> Papas Fritas are short filler and I disliked the one I tried.


Great to know. I like SS in Winter. Trying one from the last CP, batch and a bit harsh. Needs plenty of rest.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## StogieNinja

I very much liked the Papas Fritas. I've smoked through several packs, most of them were quite good.


----------



## gtechva

Some good fivers at Boutique fiver day: smaller-batch blends, 5-packs galore. Discounts hailing from parts unknown. | Field Supply


----------



## Ams417

cigars.com 

Nica Libre 20% off boxes

Promo code Nica


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Any good deals or promos on at Canada Humidor right now??

I wanted to order some accessories but I was hoping to get a percentage off my order as I was going to spend more than $100


----------



## Navistar

Free shipping with a sampler at Famous.

This Padron seems like a decent deal to get a few 1926 sticks. Please correct me if I'm wrong because I am thinking about getting it.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/padron+serie+1926+aniversario+gift+pack+cigars/item+18274#details


----------



## welborn

Navistar said:


> Free shipping with a sampler at Famous.
> 
> This Padron seems like a decent deal to get a few 1926 sticks. Please correct me if I'm wrong because I am thinking about getting it.
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/padron+serie+1926+aniversario+gift+pack+cigars/item+18274#details


That's probably about as low as you will find them, It's a good sampler get it I say....you only live once.


----------



## Navistar

welborn said:


> That's probably about as low as you will find them, It's a good sampler get it I say....you only live once.


I did decide to wait but that is cheaper than B&M prices. The '64 I picked up was $15 and I think these are between $20-$25 a stick. I'm going to wait but it seems Padron does not have the sales that other brands do.


----------



## welborn

Navistar said:


> I did decide to wait but that is cheaper than B&M prices. The '64 I picked up was $15 and I think these are between $20-$25 a stick. I'm going to wait but it seems Padron does not have the sales that other brands do.


Yeah they are proud of their name, Though they do deliver it. Many times you will find Padrons are excluded from promo codes. Not in all cases. Look for some promo if you're online shop accepts them. If you're in no hurry to get some sign up for every email promotion you can. EVentually you might find a better deal. Good luck.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been disappointed by the 1926, considering the price. I do think that's about as good as you will find it but I would never again pay $20 for any Annie series stick. Too many other feet ones. Same with LP, when I can get a box of Undercrown for about $120/ box on sale. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been disappointed by the 1926, considering the price. I do think that's about as good as you will find it but I would never again pay $20 for any Annie series stick. Too many other feet ones. Same with LP, when I can get a box of Undercrown for about $120/ box on sale.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I'm on the same page. Big reason I decided against this purchase. I'm a little too green for a $20 stick when I know of a few under $10 that I enjoy very much.


----------



## poppajon75

Thompson Cigars


----------



## jgarcia9102

Not sure if you would consider this a deal, but CBID has 15 count bundles of nub Cameroon 2nds for $2 a stick right now.... I took the plunge and these will be my first 2nds.


----------



## Grey Goose

So funny.

Those new to the hobby get so excited, so anxious to score some sticks, and too often when they find a deal, any deal, its just too good to pass up, and they buy and buy...

...and eventually end up with a humidor, or cooler full of cigars they don't even get stoked about smoking.

Sorta sad.

Take your time, do some online research, ask some BOTL at the club or here, then try a stick, or a 5 pack, then if you dig it, find the best deal on that.

But please don't do it the other way around, meaning find the best deal and then try to learn to love it. ;-)

Remember, we are the fish, they are the fishermen... and the fishing is good. Haha.

Here's to enjoying the smokes we buy gentlemen!


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> So funny.
> 
> Those new to the hobby get so excited, so anxious to score some sticks, and too often when they find a deal, any deal, its just too good to pass up, and they buy and buy...
> 
> ...and eventually end up with a humidor, or cooler full of cigars they don't even get stoked about smoking.
> 
> Sorta sad.
> 
> Take your time, do some online research, ask some BOTL at the club or here, then try a stick, or a 5 pack, then if you dig it, find the best deal on that.
> 
> But please don't do it the other way around, meaning find the best deal and then try to learn to love it. ;-)
> 
> Remember, we are the fish, they are the fishermen... and the fishing is good. Haha.
> 
> Here's to enjoying the smokes we buy gentlemen!


True, but not "sad". It's called learning. It hit me yesterday that I'm not enjoying 80% of the 5-packs I buy. Keep in mind they are very new so that could change with age. I just find i favor Padron and Fuente so that's what I am going to start smoking until the other stuff has a few months of rest.


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> True, but not "sad". It's called learning. It hit me yesterday that I'm not enjoying 80% of the 5-packs I buy. Keep in mind they are very new so that could change with age. I just find i favor Padron and Fuente so that's what I am going to start smoking until the other stuff has a few months of rest.


Just saying there are less painful, certainly less expensive ways to get the job done...

But if you're filling up your tupperware with unwanted sticks is suiting you, so be it...

People learn in different ways for sure. ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## poppajon75

I got excited over the $10 off $29 purchase @ Thompson because of the Oliva robusto sampler. I've tried 2 of the smokes in there and would buy those at the B&M anyways for $6-7 a stick so, it's like getting 2 of each 3 different Oliva smokes I haven't tried for nothing 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like the nub Cameroon and Connie. Enjoy them. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Grey Goose

poppajon75 said:


> I got excited over the $10 off $29 purchase @ Thompson because of the Oliva robusto sampler. I've tried 2 of the smokes in there and would buy those at the B&M anyways for $6-7 a stick so, it's like getting 2 of each 3 different Oliva smokes I haven't tried for nothing
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Excelente... Disfrutar de ellas!


----------



## Navistar

May be worth something


----------



## poppajon75

Grey Goose said:


> Excelente... Disfrutar de ellas!


Gracias mi amigo

(Disclaimer: I totally had to Google your reply  )


----------



## Navistar

Grey Goose said:


> Just saying there are less painful, certainly less expensive ways to get the job done...
> 
> But if you're filling up your tupperware with unwanted sticks is suiting you, so be it...
> 
> People learn in different ways for sure. ;-)
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


You have issues. Completely missing the point of what I am saying. I don't buy junk by any means. Everything I have is too new to get a proper read on. Fuente and Padron seem to be the best without sleep. I will probably smoke them a majority of the time for the next 3 months and see how my stock is doing.

Most of my stock consists of Illusione Rothchildes and Tattoos, La Gloria Mi Amor, La Aroma de Cuba, Nub Cameroon, several My Father including Le Bijou, Undercrown, New World, Torano Exodus, Ashton Symmetry, Herrera Esteli, etc. Hardly what I would call junk from the reviews given here. Step down off your high horse please.


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> You have issues.


I might be developing some, and they're unfortunately centering around you.



Navistar said:


> Completely missing the point...


I assure you, I am not missing a thing.



Navistar said:


> I don't buy junk by any means.


No one ever said a word about what you buy being junk.

I simply responded to what you yourself said, in your own words:



Navistar said:


> It hit me yesterday that I'm not enjoying 80% of the 5-packs I buy.


With;



Grey Goose said:


> Just saying there are less painful, certainly less expensive ways to get the job done...
> 
> But if you're filling up your tupperware with unwanted sticks is suiting you, so be it...
> 
> People learn in different ways for sure. ;-)


And then we get...this;



Navistar said:


> Most of my stock consists of Illusione Rothchildes and Tattoos, La Gloria Mi Amor, La Aroma de Cuba, Nub Cameroon, several My Father including Le Bijou, Undercrown, New World, Torano Exodus, Ashton Symmetry, Herrera Esteli, etc. Hardly what I would call junk from the reviews given here.


LOL... most impressive...?

Bit of friendly advice; temper the acerbic narrative, and self aggrandizing, it's ill-advised.


----------



## Navistar

If I am the center of your issues, you are worse off than I thought. Good luck with that


----------



## purepoker

Respectfully, can we please keep posts to cigar deals? Some of us (myself included) receive notifications when new posts are made in this thread. I for one would like to read about cigar deals, not something else. I believe most would agree with me. Respectfully and appreciatively, Dan.


----------



## Grey Goose

purepoker said:


> Respectfully, can we please keep posts to cigar deals? Some of us (myself included) receive notifications when new posts are made in this thread. I for one would like to read about cigar deals, not something else. I believe most would agree with me. Respectfully and appreciatively, Dan.


Noted and agreed.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## gtechva

Cigarsinternational.com/walkoff gets free shipping expires 7/28


----------



## Cigary

Don't we love our cigar deals ...regardless of whether we get them at such a reduced rate or just because we love to shop and buy cigars. I can remember when CBID first started and I thought it was Cigar Shopping Nirvana and ended up buying a lot of cigars that I really hadn't tried before but researched them ( lots of Maduro Cigars were selling for cheap ) so I bit on the auctions and won a lot of them. I discovered that 50% were decent while the rest were "rockets" and so I learned that not every cigar is a winner. How else do we learn in life except through mistakes...cigars are no different so we need to allow for this as consumers. Fellow BOTL can warn us....they can cajole and joke around and sometimes the comments tend towards the abrasive...it's passion which can sometimes turn into some disrespect. 

I think we need to read this thread and see how it happens and where it goes wrong. This hobby is a very passionate one which at times can take a dirt road because that passion feels like somebody is disrespecting our choices or that we read something into the post that wasn't there....thus the charge of "you have issues" starts the snowball. Responses come from emotional outbursts where one feels that they are not being respected or that an unwarranted charge was levied......over a cigar no less. We're talking about a rolled up piece of tobacco and shopping attitudes as to how smart a purchase or brand we buy. 

It's easy to escalate things when we feel a charge is being made that isn't fair or that it isn't warranted....I'm guilty of it in life and so is everybody else. Once the claws are extended it's pretty hard to get them to retract because when you have levied charges/statements we feel like we have to live and die by what we said.

Take this same thread and apply it to a B&M setting and I can bet the farm that it would never escalate because we can see and hear the other party. Sending and receiving on the Internet is like trying to navigate a narrow channel without having current info on that channel and end up making unwise course corrections.

Dans thoughts are appropriate here.


----------



## TCstr8

Small Batch CODE: TATTUESDAY = 20% off Tatuaje Category 7/12/2016


----------



## Navistar

Cigary said:


> Don't we love our cigar deals ...regardless of whether we get them at such a reduced rate or just because we love to shop and buy cigars. I can remember when CBID first started and I thought it was Cigar Shopping Nirvana and ended up buying a lot of cigars that I really hadn't tried before but researched them ( lots of Maduro Cigars were selling for cheap ) so I bit on the auctions and won a lot of them. I discovered that 50% were decent while the rest were "rockets" and so I learned that not every cigar is a winner. How else do we learn in life except through mistakes...cigars are no different so we need to allow for this as consumers. Fellow BOTL can warn us....they can cajole and joke around and sometimes the comments tend towards the abrasive...it's passion which can sometimes turn into some disrespect.
> 
> I think we need to read this thread and see how it happens and where it goes wrong. This hobby is a very passionate one which at times can take a dirt road because that passion feels like somebody is disrespecting our choices or that we read something into the post that wasn't there....thus the charge of "you have issues" starts the snowball. Responses come from emotional outbursts where one feels that they are not being respected or that an unwarranted charge was levied......over a cigar no less. We're talking about a rolled up piece of tobacco and shopping attitudes as to how smart a purchase or brand we buy.
> 
> It's easy to escalate things when we feel a charge is being made that isn't fair or that it isn't warranted....I'm guilty of it in life and so is everybody else. Once the claws are extended it's pretty hard to get them to retract because when you have levied charges/statements we feel like we have to live and die by what we said.
> 
> Take this same thread and apply it to a B&M setting and I can bet the farm that it would never escalate because we can see and hear the other party. Sending and receiving on the Internet is like trying to navigate a narrow channel without having current info on that channel and end up making unwise course corrections.
> 
> Dans thoughts are appropriate here.


Regardless of grey's intentions, I am ashamed I stooped to that level and apologize to everyone, including grey.


----------



## gtechva

24 hours of free shipping at Famous code freeshipjuly


----------



## Grey Goose

Navistar said:


> I am ashamed I stooped to that level and apologize to everyone, including grey.


Apologies reciprocated Navistar, case closed next case please... ;-)

Some of you undoubtedly know this one, and its not a special deal per say, (though they do have a special of the day occasionally), these sticks are one of my favorites, they're produced in Luis Sanchez's factory in Little Havana, and for the quality of the smoke its damn inexpensive.

La Tradicion Cubana Petit-Corona 44 x 4.5 Box (25)

Mild to medium in strength, with complexity and great flavors... enjoy!


----------



## Grey Goose

Ahh, here is what I was looking for, this is a smoking good deal, pun intended! LOL ;-)

Factory Promotions


----------



## TCstr8

CigarPage is running a Scorcher.


----------



## Hudabear

TCstr8 said:


> CigarPage is running a Scorcher.


With only two minute burns instead of five.


----------



## Hudabear

Monster mashup till 1pm


----------



## TCstr8

Small Batch CODE: WARPEDWED = 20% off Warped Category


----------



## Regiampiero

I love you people, but my wallet hates every single one of you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Wednesday at SBC. 20% off. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TCstr8

Small Batch CODE: ROMA = 20% off RoMa Craft Category


----------



## puffnstuff

OMG you're killing me.


----------



## TCstr8

Small Batch CODE: ILLUSIONE = 30% off Illusione Special!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TCstr8 said:


> Small Batch CODE: ILLUSIONE = 30% off Illusione Special!


Killed me. I broke. 15 more Illusione 68 Bambone are headed my way. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## AZ330FZL

Anyone....









AZ330FZL


----------



## rockethead26

Jumped on that SBC 30% Illusione sale today. Dang, and I had been so good for over a month.

Picked up fivers of the Espernay Le Petit and the 888 Candelas.

I haven't tried a Candela wrapper before and I'm looking forward to it. Seems like Illusione managed to pull off a different kind of Candela profile, at least according the the reviews I've read. Other than this iteration, I think a lot of folks really don't like the taste of the wrapper, so it will be an experiment. Couldn't resist the 30% off.


----------



## puffnstuff

3 days, 3 SBC orders...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

puffnstuff said:


> 3 days, 3 SBC orders...


Wanna keep it going?



> CODE: CALDWELL = 20% off Caldwell Category (plus entry into contest!)
> 
> CODE: CALDWELLJV = 40% off Caldwell JV Category


----------



## Navistar

Undercrown


----------



## TCstr8

Navistar said:


> Undercrown


Really trying to talk myself out of buying a box or two.... <sarcasm> Thanks </sarcasm> @Navistar

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wanna keep it going?


lol what's good? I'm not up on that brand.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> Undercrown


I may actually burn some CI Gift Cards on this.


----------



## Regiampiero

Navistar said:


> Undercrown


I fn saw this right after a bought a box. I swear I think they monitor my purchase to make me mad. It's such a good deal, I'm contemplating getting another one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajkenn8545

I have tried Undercrown Shade and it is one of my favorite everyday cigars.
How are the regular undercrown?
I believe i got 42 or 46 x 6 or 7 in the shade. Can't recall


----------



## J Daly

Just picked up a box of corona viva. That's probably 
the craziest price I've seen on Undercrown. Plus, the 15 cigar sampler for $10. $135 shipped for 4 D.E.? Something seems amiss. Ha!


----------



## TCstr8

Debated too long yesterday, wanted the robusto. Now debating on one of the other vitolas. Wallet us hoping I debate long enough they all sell out. Ha

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I want to pull the trigger soooooo bad. But I want to make my first cc purchase.q If there's no surprise assaults on my wallet. Can't imagine getting away with buying both.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> I want to pull the trigger soooooo bad. But I want to make my first cc purchase.q If there's no surprise assaults on my wallet. Can't imagine getting away with buying both.


What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> What are you thinking of getting?


Bumped it to habanos section

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

UBC03 said:


> I want to pull the trigger soooooo bad. But I want to make my first cc purchase.q If there's no surprise assaults on my wallet. Can't imagine getting away with buying both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## AZ330FZL

Pulled the trigger on the Undercrown Gran Toro + sampler. Comes out to about $3.25 a stick. Can't beat it. 


AZ330FZL


----------



## Navistar

Pretty good AJ Fernandez sale going on at cigar page.


----------



## Hudabear

Drew estate Undercrown 50% off on cigarplace.biz @UBC03 if you have any residual budget left from your last purchase they sell singles too.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Hudabear said:


> Drew estate Undercrown 50% off on cigarplace.biz @*UBC03* if you have any residual budget left from your last purchase they sell singles too.


and some folks thought the LAST undercrown deal was the deal of the century! Haha

I knew they could be had for < $100/Box! >


----------



## AZ330FZL

SeanTheEvans said:


> and some folks thought the LAST undercrown deal was the deal of the century! Haha
> 
> I knew they could be had for < $100/Box! >


Wow that is impressive, may have paid a little more but I still feel like it was a good deal. But if you are looking for them cigar place is the way to go!

AZ330FZL


----------



## StogieNinja

Corona Viva for $93 _is_ a pretty good deal.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hudabear said:


> Drew estate Undercrown 50% off on cigarplace.biz @UBC03 if you have any residual budget left from your last purchase they sell singles too.


Damn it, now I have another place to monitor.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it, now I have another place to monitor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Every week or so I check their clearance and discontinued sections.


----------



## Grey Goose

Nice group of sticks... $29

Reddit Sampler - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - Small Batch Mixes- Reddit Sampler


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Every week or so I check their clearance and discontinued sections.


Tried for about 30 minutes or more to make a box purchase but no matter what I couldn't get their site to play nice with ******. I hate when this happens, even went into the ****** site several times to check that everything was okay. Still no luck.

I find this tremendously irksome. Guess they missed out on a box purchase. I can wait though.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Cigarpage fivers on sale. Over 400 vitolas.


----------



## Hudabear

Also monster mashup currently.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Hudabear said:


> Cigarpage fivers on sale. Over 400 vitolas.


Yes they just took my money again.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Hudabear

AZ330FZL said:


> Yes they just took my money again.
> 
> AZ330FZL


Yup. Last week I got la Imperiosa and aging room. Today I got Jericho hills and nub 358 Cameroon.


----------



## puffnstuff

Should I pull the trigger on the Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robustos or the Nub 464T Cameroons?


----------



## .404 Jeffery

$45 for a 5-pack of LP #9 on cigar page seems like a heck of a deal.


----------



## puffnstuff

Went with some Jericho Hills *shrugs*


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I really need to Unsubscribe from this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

puffnstuff said:


> Should I pull the trigger on the Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robustos or the Nub 464T Cameroons?


Yes... Why buy only one when you can have both for twice the price!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear

puffnstuff said:


> Should I pull the trigger on the Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robustos or the Nub 464T Cameroons?


Why not both?


----------



## rockethead26

Good deals on Fuentes on Cigar Page. Just added to my Short Story collection.


----------



## Grey Goose

Forget the Boomsticks and OomPah bands, Cigar Page also has the Quesada 40th Anniversary's on sale included in that Octoberfest sale, at 70% off!

The 40th's are very, very good cigars IMO.

10 Packs for only 27 bucks, that is a crazy good deal!

Oktoberfest in July: 65-ring boomsticks only $2.50? Strike up the OomPah band, don the lederhosen, and pass the brewskis!


----------



## StogieNinja

Grey Goose said:


> The 40th's are very, very good cigars IMO.


I've only tried the corona, which was very good, but from my understanding its a different blend from the robusto... any chance you've tried both and can compare?


----------



## Grey Goose

StogieNinja said:


> I've only tried the corona, which was very good, but from my understanding its a different blend from the robusto... any chance you've tried both and can compare?


I've only tried the robusto, would love to try the corona too.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## MyFatherFan

Cigar page has Oliva V Melanio slashed 40 points...defintely worth a buy. IMO


----------



## jhblaze1

MyFatherFan said:


> Cigar page has Oliva V Melanio slashed 40 points...defintely worth a buy. IMO


Those Oliva prices can't be beat...not 40 points off in the sizes I like but still saved a ton of money on an order I was planning to place today at another online vendor anyway.


----------



## Bizumpy

Holts has 8-pack sampler of Cain for $22.50 plus free shipping on entire order till tomorrow. It's under their "1 day flash sale special."

I like Cains after about a year of rest.


----------



## gtechva

speaking of Cains

Buy Cain Variety 5-Cigar Assortment Cigars Today | CigarPlace.biz for $14.30
and one dollar shipping today (first day of every month)

just in the mailbox today, free shipping at Cigars International using CigarsIntl.com/SIZZLE expires 9/8/16


----------



## welborn

Hudabear said:


> Drew estate Undercrown 50% off on cigarplace.biz @UBC03 if you have any residual budget left from your last purchase they sell singles too.


Is the Undercrown sale this going on? I went to the site but the Corona Viva was priced at $103.95


----------



## welborn

*Holts Deal*

A couple years ago I found this deal on this thread. It's a 5 cigar Rocky Patel deal 12 bucks-no shipping. I only looked so far back and I apologize if someone has posted it but they are running it again from now to October 31st. They are all box or Cuban press Toros. I think it's a good deal. I like all of the cigars....the Ocean Club was surprising great. It was the only one I hadn't tried before and it's excellent. If you at all like Rocky Patel cigars this is well worth the deal. 12 bucks/2.40 a stick. FREE shipping..you can't beat it IMO.

*Offer expires 10/31/2016. 
*Offer good while supplies last. 
*Available for new customers only. 
*Limit one per customer.
*Not available in retail stores.

Sampler includes:
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro (6.5 X 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Ocean Club Toro ( 6 X 52 )
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (6.5 X 52)
1 - Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo (6 X 52)
1 - Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Maduro (6 X 52)


----------



## Steve C.

If you like Diesels, CI has a good sale nw


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has a 30% blowout on all Illusione which they have fully restocked. 
30% off using code Illusione. 

I bought Epernay line stuff already. Le Elegance and Le Petit. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## welborn

*Alec Bradley fans!*

Discount Premium Cigars | Cigar Accessories | Cheap Cigars | Humidor I got an email after subscribing to their deal/sale alerts. Cigarplace.biz is having a great sale on many Alec Bradley lines, plus certain lines from a few different brands like Kristoff. There is a clock counter and I have seen them sell out of certain sizes fast in some of these 24 hourdeals. down to less than 20 hours. It will end around 10:00 am eastern standard time tomorrow 8-20-15. You can get a box of AB Connecticut nano's which are kinda petite robusto-like 4 1/4 x 46 for like 55 bucks!. Also included in the sale are Prensados, Tempus Nicaragua, Tempus Maduro, The Lineage, Black Market and a few more. If you love Alec Bradley cigars as I do THIS is not a deal you won't to miss out on. And here is a link to some discontinued items.


----------



## ADRUNKK

welborn said:


> Discount Premium Cigars | Cigar Accessories | Cheap Cigars | Humidor I got an email after subscribing to their deal/sale alerts. Cigarplace.biz is having a great sale on many Alec Bradley lines, plus certain lines from a few different brands like Kristoff. There is a clock counter and I have seen them sell out of certain sizes fast in some of these 24 hourdeals. down to less than 20 hours. It will end around 10:00 am eastern standard time tomorrow 8-20-15. You can get a box of AB Connecticut nano's which are kinda petite robusto-like 4 1/4 x 46. Also included in the sale are Prensados, Tempus Nicaragua, Tempus Maduro, The Lineage, Black Market and a few more. If you love Alec Bradley cigars as I do THIS is not a deal you won't to miss out on. And here is a link to some discontinued items.


Thanks for the tip. I just picked up a box of the sun growns, and of box of the black markets. I really like that black market box.


----------



## welborn

ADRUNKK said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just picked up a box of the sun growns, and of box of the black markets. I really like that black market box.


Yes sir I thought it was an awesome deal just had to share it. They had a similar sale a few days ago on Camachos I picked up 3 boxes for like 189.00 no shipping.


----------



## Grey Goose

Hey for you guys who are looking for a very good stronger smoke on a budget, try the Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B, excellent cigar and it can be got for $30 a box!


----------



## Ams417

Grey Goose said:


> Hey for you guys who are looking for a very good stronger smoke on a budget, try the Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B, excellent cigar and it can be got for $30 a box!


I second that one. Good, cheap, and strong.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's Warped Wednesday at SBC again. I missed the RoMa discount on Monday as I checked the email too late. 

Of course yesterday was Tat Tuesday, but you Tat fans probably knew that already. 

Sorry I haven't posted much on the thread lately but figured I wasn't the only person updating SBC. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## welborn

*Heartfelts beas*

Has anyone ever seen a free shipping code or any promo code for heartfelt beads. I order from there a lot as my cigar collection grows much faster than I can smoke them. But i have never found a promo code before.


----------



## droy1958

Grey Goose said:


> Hey for you guys who are looking for a very good stronger smoke on a budget, try the Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B, excellent cigar and it can be got for $30 a box!


I purchased a bundle of those last year. They started to shine after six months rest.....


----------



## welborn

Ams417 said:


> I second that one. Good, cheap, and strong.


Who has the best price on them? And has anyone tried the Joya Red?


----------



## welborn

welborn said:


> A couple years ago I found this deal on this thread. It's a 5 cigar Rocky Patel deal 12 bucks-no shipping. I only looked so far back and I apologize if someone has posted it but they are running it again from now to October 31st. They are all box or Cuban press Toros. I think it's a good deal. I like all of the cigars....the Ocean Club was surprising great. It was the only one I hadn't tried before and it's excellent. If you at all like Rocky Patel cigars this is well worth the deal. 12 bucks/2.40 a stick. FREE shipping..you can't beat it IMO.
> 
> *Offer expires 10/31/2016.
> *Offer good while supplies last.
> *Available for new customers only.
> *Limit one per customer.
> *Not available in retail stores.
> 
> Sampler includes:
> 1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro (6.5 X 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Ocean Club Toro ( 6 X 52 )
> 1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (6.5 X 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo (6 X 52)
> 1 - Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Maduro (6 X 52)


http://www.holts.com/promo/rocky-patel-5-cigar-sampler.html
or holts.com/rpdeal

It says Limit one per customer
However I have ordered it 8 times just separate orders. As soon as one prcesses I order another within 24-36 hours. I was thinking if I bought it 20 times that would 20 of each cigar for only $240 dollars and never any shipping cost.....it's like having a box of each. The Vintage 90 makes it worth that alone. Not to mention you get 20 of the other 4. All are good smokes. This is the only place you can get the Ocean Club which is a good smoke. Very underrated and underappreciated.


----------



## pilot3488

welborn said:


> http://www.holts.com/promo/rocky-patel-5-cigar-sampler.html
> or holts.com/rpdeal
> 
> It says Limit one per customer
> However I have ordered it 8 times just separate orders. As soon as one prcesses I order another within 24-36 hours. I was thinking if I bought it 20 times that would 20 of each cigar for only $120 dollars and never any shipping cost.....it's like having a box of each. The Vintage 90 makes it worth that alone. Not to mention you get 20 of the other 4. All are good smokes. This is the only place you can get the Ocean Club which is a good smoke. Very underrated and underappreciated.


Ordered! Thanks for the heads up. Will probably order at least two more.


----------



## welborn

pilot3488 said:


> Ordered! Thanks for the heads up. Will probably order at least two more.


yeah no problem you can do it until October 31


----------



## ADRUNKK

I got an email from CI about $2 sticks. If i just didn't drop over $400 in the last couple days I'd probably pick up the Padilla 1968 black bears, and maybe the Nica Libre, or the Torano's. But alas i have to pass.

2 Buck Chuck Feastival - Cigars International


----------



## Regiampiero

ADRUNKK said:


> I got an email from CI about $2 sticks. If i just didn't drop over $400 in the last couple days I'd probably pick up the Padilla 1968 black bears, and maybe the Nica Libre, or the Torano's. But alas i have to pass.
> 
> 2 Buck Chuck Feastival - Cigars International


Do not get toraño from ci, they're not true toraño any more. Ci bought them off and have been placing their labels on all sorts of garbage. The nica are good, but you can probably find a better deal on cbid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Regiampiero said:


> Do not get toraño from ci, they're not true toraño any more. Ci bought them off and have been placing their labels on all sorts of garbage. The nica are good, but you can probably find a better deal on cbid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks! I didn't know that. Are they doing that with any other brands as well?


----------



## SteveSatch

What's the current code for free shipping from cigars international?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Five cigars for $1

Five Padilllas Single Batch Perfectos for $1 Free Shipping from CI. Won't see free shipping option until you check out.

CI's 5 for $1 - Padilla Single Batch Perfecto - Cigars International

Won't last long... play the whatever it's called game to add on smokes to existing shipping - ?


----------



## StogieNinja

I don't understand what that is. Why even sell them? It's cheaper to just throw them out...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LOL - IDK... maybe like a crack-dealer? First hit is free?


----------



## SteveSatch

Hoping people will order other items at the same time and getting more customers and e-mail addresses for marketing.


----------



## gtechva

If your last order was a drop ship to someone else, make sure you change the shipping address back, so you don't accidentally ship them more freebies. Just sayin...


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Neptune is running a 12% off until. The 5th. Of September.


----------



## ADRUNKK

24 hour flash sale @ Holt's on some Rocky Patel's (22 hours left). Not a particular favorite of mine but for the price they're great humidor fillers and moocher handouts.

2 different options on a sampler box of 10. Both free shipping. Ones $24.95, the other one is $27.50.

Rocky Patel Sampler Feeding Frenzy!


----------



## Obsidian

StogieNinja said:


> I don't understand what that is. Why even sell them? It's cheaper to just throw them out...


 They probably just have shit-load of these that they got on the cheap and this is an easy way to unload them. They did this same deal a few weeks ago. This is also an easy/cheap way to get some new first time customers as I'm sure non-cigar smokers will also jump on this deal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sosa.com is running a Labor Day sale for those interested. Check the website for specifics. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I love SBC, but this one hurts after spending a couple hundred bucks 2 days ago (no retroactive codes)...

To the rest of you; enjoy these deals!

*Small Batch Labor Day Specials! *

Starting now we have eight different specials running through Labor Day.​ All codes are based on the purchase price starting at $50 and going up to $700. ​ $50 Code: *L50* = *20%* *off* & 1 AVO Classic Covers with purchase.
​ $100 Code: *L100* = *20%* *off* & 3 LFD 1994 Beer Stein Cigars (6x54) with purchase.
​ $200 Code: *L200* = *20%* *off *& 10 Quesada 40th Petite Belicoso Clasica with purchase.
​ $300 Code: *L300* = *20% off* & 1 Davidoff Royal Solomon and AVO Classic Covers with purchase.
​ $400 Code: *L400* = *20%* *off *& 1 Davidoff Royal Solomon, 1 AVO Classic Covers, xikar product (*product picked at random*) with purchase.
​ $500 Code: *L500* = *25%* *off *& 1 Davidoff Royal Solomon, 1 AVO Classic Covers, 2 LFD 1994 Beer Stein Cigars (6x54) and a Xikar product (*product picked at random*) with purchase.
​ $600 Code: *L600* = *25%**off *& a box of Caldwell Long Live The King Harem and Xikar product (*product picked at random*) with purchase.​ $700 Code: *L700* = *25%* *off *& a box of Caldwell Long Live The King Harem plus a special discount code that can be used three more times for 25% off no minimum.

ALL CODES WILL EXPIRE ON 9/5/2016 AT MIDNIGHT. CODES ARE NOT RETROACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED. 
​


----------



## Obsidian

Champagne InHand said:


> Sosa.com is running a Labor Day sale for those interested. Check the website for specifics.


Sosa.com ??


----------



## Champagne InHand

Obsidian said:


> Sosa.com ??


Yep. It redirects you to Antillas.com, but they have their brand Sosa,nrolled in Miami on sale as well as 20-50% off brands from Padron and I purchased La Palina from them a few weeks ago. Follow the thread upwards and you will see them discussed.

I too just finished buying a box of not on sale Caldwells last week from SBC,but I decided to double back for a box of Blind Man's Bluff coronas, which are also Caldwell and priced extremely well considering all the cigar catalogues I have been receiving and pricing on bigger brands, even with sale prices. Plus I don't get hosed on shipping.

FYI Sosa.com is good with shipping too, like SBC.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## arx0n

Hi guys, are there any EU sites with good deals?

My search didn't return any results...

Btw... Cigar neebie here & glad to have found this forum! 

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Yep. It redirects you to Antillas.com, but they have their brand Sosa,nrolled in Miami on sale as well as 20-50% off brands from Padron and I purchased La Palina from them a few weeks ago. Follow the thread upwards and you will see them discussed.
> 
> I too just finished buying a box of not on sale Caldwells last week from SBC,but I decided to double back for a box of Blind Man's Bluff coronas, which are also Caldwell and priced extremely well considering all the cigar catalogues I have been receiving and pricing on bigger brands, even with sale prices. Plus I don't get hosed on shipping.
> 
> FYI Sosa.com is good with shipping too, like SBC.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


It actually brings me to some domain name thing that tells me to get a better email.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> Yep. It redirects you to Antillas.com, but they have their brand Sosa,nrolled in Miami on sale as well as 20-50% off brands from Padron and I purchased La Palina from them a few weeks ago. Follow the thread upwards and you will see them discussed.
> 
> I too just finished buying a box of not on sale Caldwells last week from SBC,but I decided to double back for a box of Blind Man's Bluff coronas, which are also Caldwell and priced extremely well considering all the cigar catalogues I have been receiving and pricing on bigger brands, even with sale prices. Plus I don't get hosed on shipping.
> 
> FYI Sosa.com is good with shipping too, like SBC.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Tried to check it out but doesn't direct me to a cigar site.

AZ330FZL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry. It's antillancigars.com. I just bought not 5 minutes ago and saw they canned the direct Sosa.com redirect. 

Some very good deals. Padron 1964 Exclusivo 5 packs for $57. 

I bought more Caldwell as I wanted to try the The King is Dread and was curious about the Savages introduced this year. 

They have Black Label Trading, PDR, La Palina and of course their own Sosa. I saw Boutique blends both Aging Room and Front Page or some name similar to that. Usually 5ers of Aging Room can be found cheap through the big boys but you get limited to one5er of each brand. Here you can buy multiple 5ers and some boxes. They don't carry every size but it's a family operation and the Sosa Cigars are actually rolled at the Tabacalera in the DR. I tried reading up on them, but I just don't know too much about custom blends. 

I have loved Aging Room Quattro F55, but the need a good amount of humidor time. Freyja too, need an unusual amount of humidor time. 

La Palina seem good ROTT, but continue to get better. 

The Caldwell JV Gibraltor series are very nice, but I like Habano wrappers. The Caldwell LLtK need humidor time. Tight rolled and beautiful to look at, but short and thin ring guaged. Time will only help them. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@Champagne InHand

antillancigars.com
Antillas.com
sosa.com

Every one of those comes back as a bad link for me. Anyone else?


----------



## SteveSatch

SoCal Gunner said:


> @*Champagne InHand*
> 
> antillancigars.com
> Antillas.com
> sosa.com
> 
> Every one of those comes back as a bad link for me. Anyone else?


yes they do


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SteveSatch said:


> yes they do


Cigars Online: Antillian, manufacturers of Sosa, Imperio Cubano and Macabi Cigars is a working link


----------



## Ams417

Just picked up 20 Padrons off this link. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Famous 20% off over 100 bucks.


----------



## Steve C.

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Famous 20% off over 100 bucks.


I was going to give Famous a nice order, but most everything I wanted was excluded from discounts or promos.


----------



## Steve C.

SoCal Gunner said:


> Cigars Online: Antillian, manufacturers of Sosa, Imperio Cubano and Macabi Cigars is a working link


Thanks to CIH and you for this. Just ordered some Padron Maduro 2000's for a great price and free shipping.:smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had problems getting through my first order a few weeks back. This is the direct link copied from my web browser on safari.

http://antilliancigars.com/. Glad some of you got through. Still couldn't get the ****** working. I guess growing pains.

The Sosa's seem nice. I was very pleased getting my aka La Palina cigars a few weeks back. In looking forward to getting more Caldwells. Eventually I will try their Sosa brand.

Sorry for all the confusion. I guess Antilljan is the plural of Antillas.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## welborn

*Bobalu promo code*

A couple days ago I saw a pop up add here on puff 5 cigars for 19.99 I think? Haven't seen it since if anyone knows how to get the deal or aware of it please let me know. I really like what I have tried from them so far.


----------



## welborn

Steve C. said:


> I was going to give Famous a nice order, but most everything I wanted was excluded from discounts or promos.


I know right! They always do that crap. What's the point of getting 20% off if you can't get something you like. I might find 1 or 2 from time to time that actually are included in the deal.


----------



## Navistar

That's why I have stopped using famous and ci. I use almost exclusively cigar page and sbc when they have this 20% off sale. My time is worth more than I was saving trying to find better prices.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yepper. Stick with SBC, now some antiliancigars.com and Thompson for the non-discounted stuff as they have great 5ers, eBates and usually ship gratis fir vets, first responders and the like. 

Will,possibly hit up JR. , later in the year when they deep discount for tax purposes, but not paying that club members on,y business for any online retailer. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> I had problems getting through my first order
> Sorry for all the confusion. I guess Antilljan is the plural of Antillas.


Next time post the links before you start drinking!

LoL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Navistar said:


> That's why I have stopped using famous and ci. I use almost exclusively cigar page and sbc when they have this 20% off sale. My time is worth more than I was saving trying to find better prices.


Agreed! And the service from SBC is unmatched in my experience.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Agreed! And the service from SBC is unmatched in my experience.


Okay, fair enough. I'll agree to that only because, I am not adequately represented by legal counsel and the little win gnomes, have been beating on my head with wee little bats, ever since I fell asleep after drinking that damned Rose'. &#128547;&#128547;&#128547;&#128544;&#128544;

Really my dog needs a walk, the wife and daughter are MIA. I just drank a load of water and a ton of Vitamins were consumed, but I really need a bit more rest and some burgers, cheese, onions and bacon with another hour of rest.

Fu(kin Anittian cigars and the wee iPhones stupid autocorrect.

Sorry kids it us antilliancigars.com, no matter what the damn apple autocorrect/auto replace tries to insert. Getting to my 48th year requires +1.5 reading glasses for most thing, which blows as I have perfect distance vision and the colored vision of a 24 year old, according to my most recent optical appointment. Aging is a bitch. Everybody needs readers eventually. Damned little phones. If only my iPad could be used as a phone I would drag that tablet most places okay back for a wee nap. My head is thumping and I smell ketones. &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wait, I'm going to start losing my color vision too? SOB, getting old sucks.
Seriously, I've been considering Lasik because I can't stand the thought of wearing glasses.


----------



## StogieNinja

welborn said:


> I know right! They always do that crap. What's the point of getting 20% off if you can't get something you like. I might find 1 or 2 from time to time that actually are included in the deal.


It's not Famous' choice. The PUFF discount originally applied to all things, but competitors complained to manufacturers that Famous was discounting certain brands that don't allow discounts (IE Liga Privada, Padron) so they had to change the way it works.

If you add something not excluded, the discount will apply to the total purchase. In other words, if you add excluded and non-excluded items, the excluded brands wont be discounted, BUT the non-excluded brands will be discounted up to 100% to meet the net discounted offer. That's awesome of them, and something no one else I know does. And there are plenty if non-excluded good brands (Foundation and Dunbarton among them).


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wait, I'm going to start losing my color vision too? SOB, getting old sucks.
> Seriously, I've been considering Lasik because I can't stand the thought of wearing glasses.


I had LASIK way back in 2000. Really the best $1000, you can ever spend on yourself if you are over 22, and under 40. I've had 16 years of 20/20, while I only needed distance glasses for whiteboards and such having 20/40 in one eye and 20/60 in the other didn't cut the mustard. Someday that $$$$ and recover. Really can't stress how well that money was spent. My wife, while wears glasses for distance and nights because of astigmatism, went from 20/300 to 20/15. Better than what you are born with for almost 14 years.

Yes we did it in some fish bowl type of facility where prospective patients watch that can opener attach to your eye and I had a few problems with my right cheeks a twitching, but loved the results. $499.99 per hey was money well spent. Good luck finding that kind of a return on ladies or children.

I love my wife, but the wedding ring, the wedding, honeymoon trip, the time, the...., you get the picture. Get the LASIK. Don't get scammed either. The Canucks have done it successfully for decades and prices of $299.99 per eye are because the eye surgeon doesn't know what they are doing. It's a trade off, to let the squeamish and anxiety probe chill at your expense. Really not a big deal at all. Halls on night lighting go away within weeks. Umm, don't rub your eyes while you sleep/recover. Just saying.


----------



## Obsidian

Champagne InHand said:


> I had LASIK way back in 2000. Really the best $1000, you can ever spend on yourself if you are over 22, and under 40. I've had 16 years of 20/20, while I only needed distance glasses for whiteboards and such having 20/40 in one eye and 20/60 in the other didn't cut the mustard. Someday that $$$$ and recover. Really can't stress how well that money was spent. My wife, while wears glasses for distance and nights because of astigmatism, went from 20/300 to 20/15. Better than what you are born with for almost 14 years.
> 
> Yes we did it in some fish bowl type of facility where prospective patients watch that can opener attach to your eye and I had a few problems with my right cheeks a twitching, but loved the results. $499.99 per hey was money well spent. Good luck finding that kind of a return on ladies or children.
> 
> I love my wife, but the wedding ring, the wedding, honeymoon trip, the time, the...., you get the picture. Get the LASIK. Don't get scammed either. The Canucks have done it successfully for decades and prices of $299.99 per eye are because the eye surgeon doesn't know what they are doing. It's a trade off, to let the squeamish and anxiety probe chill at your expense. Really not a big deal at all. Halls on night lighting go away within weeks. Umm, don't rub your eyes while you sleep/recover. Just saying.


 Wow, she went from 20/300 to 20/15. So once she finally got a good look at you did she call her attorney?

j/k


----------



## SoCal Gunner

^lmao


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think he's been on speed dial for over a decade!!!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Any good promo or discount codes for CigarPlace right now?? Ideally ones that are good for like 10-20% off of your entire order....

I wanted to scoop up a few more samplers from them...assuming my first order that I just placed with them goes well.


----------



## nate77

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Any good promo or discount codes for CigarPlace right now?? Ideally ones that are good for like 10-20% off of your entire order....
> 
> I wanted to scoop up a few more samplers from them...assuming my first order that I just placed with them goes well.


Do not know if its working or not but there is 10% site wide on retail me not , also found tweet10 for 10% also alec , not sure if any of them are working but they do say they were used 15-30x today


----------



## Champagne InHand

Puff, BOTL often work at many retailers for 10% off. Do some web browsing as we try to keep this thread current with new codes. Stuff like BOTL and forums names stand alone most of the year, but they don't always work. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Steve C.

I love the service and selection on Small Batch, but unfortunately I live in the same state as their B&M, and as such am subject to 8.5% sales tax. Without the extra markdowns on their specials, the 10% PUFF discount is dusted.

More than anything else, I hate the fact that the tax money is going to a bunch of liberal sociocrats to squander and mis-use with every fiber of my being, so I look elsewhere to buy if SBC isn't offering the larger discounts.


----------



## Grey Goose

Hey guys, I will just say if you can find the Foundation Tabernacle, Mitilde Quadrata, Steve Saka's Mi Querida, or the Davidoff Yamasa, try them, they are all very good smokes!


----------



## welborn

Steve C. said:


> I love the service and selection on Small Batch, but unfortunately I live in the same state as their B&M, and as such am subject to 8.5% sales tax. Without the extra markdowns on their specials, the 10% PUFF discount is dusted.
> 
> More than anything else, I hate the fact that the tax money is going to a bunch of liberal sociocrats to squander and mis-use with every fiber of my being, so I look elsewhere to buy if SBC isn't offering the larger discounts.


Amen brother. Trump 2016!


----------



## Regiampiero

601 la bomba napalm are 10 for 30 on ci right now, for whom ever like a nice kick in the stomach when they smoke. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

25% off Sosa Antillian. Should get a popup with the code when you visit the website. They have Padron, wink wink.

http://antilliancigars.com


----------



## Tom87

Ams417 said:


> 25% off Sosa Antillian. Should get a popup with the code when you visit the website. They have Padron, wink wink.
> 
> http://antilliancigars.com


Dang man, getting me in trouble. I'm thinking of getting a Padron sampler and a LA Palina sampler in the end...114 for 11 cigars. Should I or should I not? Decisions!!

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tom87 said:


> Dang man, getting me in trouble. I'm thinking of getting a Padron sampler and a LA Palina sampler in the end...114 for 11 cigars. Should I or should I not? Decisions!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


No decision necessary - go for it!


----------



## Ams417

SoCal Gunner said:


> No decision necessary - go for it!


Just don't buy all the Padron's. I am waiting for some money to hit my secret cigar fund so I can stock up some more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tat Tuesday at SBC. Another brand was also on sale. I didn't recognize it and I've been at volleyball so I can't give you the brand or code. So sorry. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## rockethead26

Ams417 said:


> 25% off Sosa Antillian. Should get a popup with the code when you visit the website. They have Padron, wink wink.
> 
> Cigars Online: Antillian, manufacturers of Sosa, Imperio Cubano and Macabi Cigars


Damn, I had been doing so well the last two weeks. Had to pop for two fivers of Padron.


----------



## Tom87

Went ahead with the purchase and now I can't wait to get these bad boys in. It's going to be had to let them rest in the humidor for a couple weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Woot has a deal on Sistema Tupperware. Get a bunch of sizes for about same price as the one everyone uses on Amazon. (Does look a little different - only 2 clips instead of 4)

http://www.woot.com/offers/sistema-12-pc-klip-it-accents-food-storage-set-9

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Machine

Cigar Federation is having a flash sale on Tatuaje Skinny Monsters. Use code "skinny" for $25 off plus free shipping. The price was too good for me to pass up.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RoMa craft 25% off at SBC. Code "Thursday." 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Does anyone have a free ship code or discount for CI?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Found it.. 'FALL' for free shipping.


----------



## selpo

SBC 30% off all Illusione, Code ILLUSIONE

25% OFF Regius, code REGIUS


----------



## rockethead26

selpo said:


> SBC 30% off all Illusione, Code ILLUSIONE


Nope! No! Not gonna do it. Nope! No ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

rockethead26 said:


> Nope! No! Not gonna do it. Nope! No ...


I s aged some Rothschilds but really had to bite my lip as I did with RoMa craft on Thursday. Prices for others seemed to high, which is pretty standard on Illusione. I love those 68s but there are as good or better is that price range.

Haven't tried Regius and that's probably a good thing. I'm pretty much maxed out in storage space.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Navistar

I would like some Rothchildes as well but I'm broke. Lol.


----------



## Grey Goose

Could not - not -buy a 10 pack of Rothchildes for $3 bucks and change a stick, come on.

Luv em!

When will Dion Giolito come to his senses, lol, he's the man!


----------



## StogieNinja

If you have spare change, try the Cornelius & Anthony Cornelius Robusto, or Daddy Mac Corona Gorda. Both are excellent cigars, and are 20% off at SmallBatch with code "CA"; you also get two free C&A cigars with every fiver ordered. This is my favorite new brand, really good sticks.


----------



## TCstr8

Had to pick up a 5er of both after the ninjas comments.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

StogieNinja said:


> If you have spare change, try the Cornelius & Anthony Cornelius Robusto, or Daddy Mac Corona Gorda. Both are excellent cigars, and are 20% off at SmallBatch with code "CA"; you also get two free C&A cigars with every fiver ordered. This is my favorite new brand, really good sticks.


Ya both of those are gud ens fo sho.

Try the Tabernacle from Foundation Cigars Derek @StogieNinja, you will dig that one!

...or dude, the Crux Connoisseur No. ?, shoot I forget which one I smoked, but it was the $h!t brother!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

StogieNinja said:


> If you have spare change, try the Cornelius & Anthony Cornelius Robusto, or Daddy Mac Corona Gorda. Both are excellent cigars, and are 20% off at SmallBatch with code "CA"; you also get two free C&A cigars with every fiver ordered. This is my favorite new brand, really good sticks.


I grabbed a 5er of the Venganza Silencer and the Daddy Mac as per your suggestion. I see the Venganza looking more like my blend of choice, but one never knows until they give some good recommended choices a try.

That's where Daddy Mac comes in. I have looked at the Last Tsar and the Julius Caesar and can't justify that bank on any rarity or otherwise, when I know so many good cigars are out there. I passed at the last minute on some Padron the other day as ****** checkout continued to mess up on anitilliancigars website. The price for the shorter narrow sticks were not cheap for 2 x 5ers, and I can't figure out why the non-Anniversary were so pricy. Glad I saved the change and have the Cornelius & Anthony to look forward to. Interesting but yet not flashy cigar bands seem to make sense. I love the Mac Daddy rear view of the tractor pulling away ink drawn label. Looking forward to them.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## StogieNinja

Grey Goose said:


> Ya both of those are gud ens fo sho.
> 
> Try the Tabernacle from Foundation Cigars Derek @StogieNinja, you will dig that one!
> 
> ...or dude, the Crux Connoisseur No. ?, shoot I forget which one I smoked, but it was the $h!t brother!!!


The Tabernacle is on my short list for sure, Goose. As is the Charter Oak Maduro.


----------



## Grey Goose

StogieNinja said:


> The Tabernacle is on my short list for sure, Goose. As is the Charter Oak Maduro.


Worth the wait.

How about the Quadrata, or the Yamasa?

Weird names, but terrific cigars!


----------



## StogieNinja

Grey Goose said:


> Worth the wait.
> 
> How about the Quadrata, or the Yamasa?
> 
> Weird names, but terrific cigars!


On the list, but the Yamasa is a bit over budget. Heard good things though.


----------



## Steve C.

Those all sound great, but I'm gonna try to not buy anything for about three months (except CC's) , on sale or not. I've got so many NC sticks now, I'm sweating that I can't smoke them all in the next two years, and they lose their mojo. Got a nice stash of CC's too that I'm aging. Been paying several five figure credit card balances for the past few months, time for the twelve step program.:smile2:


----------



## StogieNinja

Don't sweat trying to burn through them, they will keep. 

The really earthy maduros do lose some of their sparkle, but many are still very, very good. Padrons age well for example, and an acquaintance reported his '07 LP9's were excellent. 

My personal experience is that I prefer to smoke the Nic maddies and Oscuros fresher (>6mo, <18mo), but my corojo ad habano wrapped stuff tends to do well with time. They change, sure, but they age fine.


----------



## UBC03

Steve C. said:


> Those all sound great, but I'm gonna try to not buy anything for about three months (except CC's) , on sale or not. I've got so many NC sticks now, I'm sweating that I can't smoke them all in the next two years, and they lose their mojo. Got a nice stash of CC's too that I'm aging. Been paying several five figure credit card balances for the past few months, time for the twelve step program.:smile2:


I'm gonna save this for a " see babe, I'm not that bad". Pull it out the next time I do something stupid.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

TCstr8 said:


> Had to pick up a 5er of both after the ninjas comments.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I did the same, thank you @StogieNinja


----------



## UBC03

selpo said:


> I did the same, thank you @StogieNinja


You ain't messin around fillin up that freezer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna save this for a " see babe, I'm not that bad". Pull it out the next time I do something stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Are you saying I did something stupid?


----------



## UBC03

Nope..it's you're $. But it makes me feel better about my spending habits. Between you and @selpo 's latest haul I look frugal. Works for me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

UBC03 said:


> Nope..it's you're $. But it makes me feel better about my spending habits. Between you and @selpo 's latest haul I look frugal. Works for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Actually I mis-stated my credit card charges. They've only been in the four figure range (left of the decimal point) , not five. :vs_laugh: I do pay all balances in full monthly, and haven't paid an interest charge in a few decades. But it's time to give it a rest already. I have a gun collection habit to feed that is even more expensive than cigars (however it does leave more to show for the "investment").


----------



## UBC03

Steve C. said:


> Actually I mis-stated my credit card charges. They've only been in the four figure range (left of the decimal point) , not five. :vs_laugh: I do pay all balances in full monthly, and haven't paid an interest charge in a few decades. But it's time to give it a rest already. I have a gun collection habit to feed that is even more expensive than cigars (however it does leave more to show for the "investment").


Ya..I was like Damn!... Did the math thinkin several is 4 or more at 10,000+... That's an ass load of cigars. Even if you're buyin vintage cc's , that's still a ton of cigars. I was actually kinda worried about ya.. Thanks for the clarification.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Steve C. said:


> Actually I mis-stated my credit card charges. They've only been in the four figure range (left of the decimal point) , not five. :vs_laugh: I do pay all balances in full monthly, and haven't paid an interest charge in a few decades. But it's time to give it a rest already. I have a gun collection habit to feed that is even more expensive than cigars (however it does leave more to show for the "investment").


 @Steve C. :we have a "Post Pics of your Gun" thread too!


----------



## Steve C.

SoCal Gunner said:


> @Steve C. :we have a "Post Pics of your Gun" thread too!


This old dog still hasn't learned that trick. Just another one of my many failings.:smile2:


----------



## Regiampiero

CI has 20% off site wide and no minimums. 

Is anyone else having issues with Tapatalk? It won't load my followed threads.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> CI has 20% off site wide and no minimums.
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with Tapatalk? It won't load my followed threads.


See if you need an update. IOS just updated with major changes that will take time for me to enjoy. More for the millennials and big emoji crowd. Tapatalk of course needs to update. I don't know if Android has any updates but tapatalk usually lags a few days or more.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MidwestToker

*CHEAP Spanish Cedar*

I've been kicking around the internet awhile trying to find a good deal on some scrap Spanish cedar to put in my Tupperdors. This guy on Ebay is selling SP soap dishes for 99 cents:

1 Aromatic Spanish Cedar Soap Dish Special Low Price Handcrafted in The USA | eBay

Just FYI :nerd2:


----------



## Regiampiero

MidwestToker said:


> I've been kicking around the internet awhile trying to find a good deal on some scrap Spanish cedar to put in my Tupperdors. This guy on Ebay is selling SP soap dishes for 99 cents:
> 
> 1 Aromatic Spanish Cedar Soap Dish Special Low Price Handcrafted in The USA | eBay
> 
> Just FYI :nerd2:


I would be wary if it's even real Spanish cedar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Is this worth it?
www.cigarsinternational.com/sa6075


----------



## MidwestToker

Regiampiero said:


> I would be wary if it's even real Spanish cedar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I think for $6 shipped it's worth checking out. The guy is a respected woodworker with an Etsy page and he's been interviewed by a local television station for his work. I'm not sure why he'd be selling fake Spanish cedar scraps on Ebay. But I'll make sure to do the sniff test.


----------



## Shooting4life

csk415 said:


> Is this worth it?
> www.cigarsinternational.com/sa6075


I've bought two sets of that deal. Wonder if the 20% off will stack? Combine it with something from the site that offers free shipping and your gtg.

The humidor isn't anything special but mine holds rh.


----------



## csk415

Shooting4life said:


> I've bought two sets of that deal. Wonder if the 20% off will stack? Combine it with something from the site that offers free shipping and your gtg.
> 
> The humidor isn't anything special but mine holds rh.


Only 20% deal I saw was a 48hr one that stated it had expired when I put in the code. Figured what the heck and ordered it and some boveda packs. Humi is small but perfect for my needs right now. Good to know it holds RH.


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Only 20% deal I saw was a 48hr one that stated it had expired when I put in the code. Figured what the heck and ordered it and some boveda packs. Humi is small but perfect for my needs right now. Good to know it holds RH.


I've got one of those for the cottage and one for my house and they work pretty good. The cigars on the other hand leave a lot to be desired.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> I've got one of those for the cottage and one for my house and they work pretty good. The cigars on the other hand leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ill be pleased if it holds RH. I know I will need a bigger one later but were talking months. These will probably end up in a jar with 65 boveda and used for yard gars. Going to put two 84's in the humi and let it sit for a few weeks and order some better samplers. Figured why not for $20.


----------



## csk415

Mystery Sampler 10 Cigars
Bobalu, if you ever wanted to try them. Shipping is free.


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Ill be pleased if it holds RH. I know I will need a bigger one later but were talking months. These will probably end up in a jar with 65 boveda and used for yard gars. Going to put two 84's in the humi and let it sit for a few weeks and order some better samplers. Figured why not for $20.


Yea that was my exact reasoning too when I got my 2. They also make good gifts to new cigar enthusiasts. I've gifted 2 so far and those guys have been thanking me everytime that see me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Though $12.49 delievered was a total deal on a Cuban Crafter Cutter.

Cuban Crafters Stainless Steel Perfecto Cigar Cutter CC24 | eBay

I got this exact cutter a while back it work awesome.


----------



## Champagne InHand

antilliancigars.com is running the 25% off with OCT25TH. Through Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

"Warped" Wednesday at SBC as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL

Champagne InHand said:


> "Warped" Wednesday at SBC as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have to use a code or anything? Or all Warped cigars just discounted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

AZ330FZL said:


> Do you have to use a code or anything? Or all Warped cigars just discounted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code: WARPED


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped is the code and its all warped, I think it is 20% off. That's usually the deal they run, when Warped Wednesday is sent out. They make some good smokes.

But rest is advised though not required on all of the sticks. ROTT at your own discretion.


----------



## AZ330FZL

Awesome! Thank you both for the reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

CI has has a 5'er of Arganese CL3 for $1 with free shipping.

CI's 5 for $1 - Cigars International


----------



## Regiampiero

Obsidian said:


> CI has has a 5'er of Arganese CL3 for $1 with free shipping.
> 
> CI's 5 for $1 - Cigars International


It shows $37 for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> It shows $37 for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Try this link
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/111314/cis-5-for-1/?sourcekey=SENDROLCI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Famous










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> Try this link
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/111314/cis-5-for-1/?sourcekey=SENDROLCI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worked for me. $1 and free shipping. I'll give them away if they suck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Just added them to my pipe tobacco order.. 3 tins of DE, 2ozs of 1Q, and 5 cigars..22$ shipped...can't beat it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Try this link
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/111314/cis-5-for-1/?sourcekey=SENDROLCI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes this worked. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Ams417 said:


> Worked for me. $1 and free shipping. I'll give them away if they suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that's also my plan. I was thinking just a few months ago "one of these days I'll give arganese another try" given that some people here have stayed they're pretty decent lately, although given what I remember from my last experience I was very hesitant to spend money on what I'm assuming are going to be dogs. This deal came at the perfect time for me to give then another try.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Picked them up as well. Figure it they are mediocre I'll pass them out to the ones that have no real interest in cigars but want to try and be cool like he knows all about cigars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has 25% off all Illusione and RoMa craft with code Friday. Expires at midnight. 

Both are favorites of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Canada Humidor - Buy Cigar Accessories Online, Shipped from Canada has a deal right now for Canadian Thanksgiving. It runs just this weekend though.....

10% off orders over $50

Promo Code = Turkey10


----------



## MidwestToker

*Good deal on Bovedas*

I haven't seen Boveda packs for this cheap anywhere else. I've never heard of Bold Within, but I just got the shipping confirmation for my order.

(12) 60g 65% Boveda packs for $39.99.

After seeing so many people on Puff who swear by 65 RH, I've finally decided to make the switch. This was a super cheap way to replace my 69 RH packs.

https://boldwithin.com/products/bov...EA2DTxSkwc2lJD6sL4kINX6m9u84uIxuGxRoC-vnw_wcB


----------



## puffnstuff

https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/5-pack-frenzy?emk=EMO4659

Buy 2 5'ers get one free at Famous.


----------



## csk415

Obsidian said:


> CI has has a 5'er of Arganese CL3 for $1 with free shipping.
> 
> CI's 5 for $1 - Cigars International





Ams417 said:


> Worked for me. $1 and free shipping. I'll give them away if they suck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this 5er today along with a bomb. Going to stash them in a tupper for a few weeks and see how 1 tastes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

csk415 said:


> Got this 5er today along with a bomb. Going to stash them in a tupper for a few weeks and see how 1 tastes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine arrive tomorrow. How do they look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Ams417 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow. How do they look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered them myself. A 5er for a buck can't hurt anything. Won't get them until Saturday.


----------



## csk415

Ams417 said:


> Mine arrive tomorrow. How do they look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edit... Added pics. 
To my noobish eyes they look good. Slid one out of the cello and it didn't smell horrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

My $1 cigars arrived yesterday and ended up costing me a lot more. The damn mail delivery person forced the box inside my cast-aluminium mail box busting the hinge on the door. When something is too good to be true. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Regiampiero said:


> My $1 cigars arrived yesterday and ended up costing me a lot more. The damn mail delivery person forced the box inside my cast-aluminium mail box busting the hinge on the door. When something is too good to be true.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ah man that sucks. Call the post office about it?


----------



## Regiampiero

csk415 said:


> Ah man that sucks. Call the post office about it?


And tell them what? If I accuse them off breaking it they'll deny it, if they admit it the person who broke it might do it again to spite me. It's a lose lose for me if I call, so I'll just fix it and our replace it with something s little cheaper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has Caldwell JV on sale. I had been waiting for this. 50% off and they have been discontinued, so I had hoped that retailers would move their inventory. 

The code is Caldwell JV and I grabbed a box of the Gibraltor Extra Jamon Jamon as it's one of my favorite cigars. 4x44. Habano seed. The others are San Andrea wrappers. 

Very happy today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

This seems like a good deal, but I'm not familiar with these blends. Does anyone has any experience with those? Especially the connie, I'm stocked way too much with maduros. 
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/specials/1-day-deal/?sourcekey=WS2W

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SCOOOOOOOOORCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has some brands 20% off. I saw Roma and accidentally deleted. I have a headache so pardon the error. The code is "Thursday" and I bought some RoMa craft Intemperence Intrique but I high,y recommend trying the Aquitaine which I also bought, the Corona Gorda size. Can't recall the name they give it but it might be Anthropology. Aquitaine are really good smokes that are very full even though they don't have the dark maduro wrapper like the Cro magnon which are supposed to be a touch more mild. I think the flavor profile and overall quality on RoMa craft to be top notch. 

Free shipping even on 5ers. 

Hopefully somebody else can chime in with the other brands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC has some brands 20% off. I saw Roma and accidentally deleted. I have a headache so pardon the error. The code is "Thursday" and I bought some RoMa craft Intemperence Intrique but I high,y recommend trying the Aquitaine which I also bought, the Corona Gorda size. Can't recall the name they give it but it might be Anthropology. Aquitaine are really good smokes that are very full even though they don't have the dark maduro wrapper like the Cro magnon which are supposed to be a touch more mild. I think the flavor profile and overall quality on RoMa craft to be top notch.
> 
> Free shipping even on 5ers.
> 
> Hopefully somebody else can chime in with the other brands.


CODE: *Thursday* = 20% off categories below

RoMa Craft
La Zona
Hiram & Solomon
Smoking Jacket Cigars
Powstanie

Code will expire tonight at midnight 10/20/2016


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC has Caldwell JV on sale. I had been waiting for this. 50% off and they have been discontinued, so I had hoped that retailers would move their inventory.
> 
> The code is Caldwell JV and I grabbed a box of the Gibraltor Extra Jamon Jamon as it's one of my favorite cigars. 4x44. Habano seed. The others are San Andrea wrappers.
> 
> Very happy today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the Gibraltor's are gone...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC has some brands 20% off. I saw Roma and accidentally deleted. I have a headache so pardon the error. The code is "Thursday" and I bought some RoMa craft Intemperence Intrique but I high,y recommend trying the Aquitaine which I also bought, the Corona Gorda size. Can't recall the name they give it but it might be Anthropology. Aquitaine are really good smokes that are very full even though they don't have the dark maduro wrapper like the Cro magnon which are supposed to be a touch more mild. I think the flavor profile and overall quality on RoMa craft to be top notch.
> 
> Free shipping even on 5ers.
> 
> Hopefully somebody else can chime in with the other brands.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I picked up a fiver of the Aquitaine Mandible. I'll keep you posted. Let us know when the Illusione are on sale again. I would like to pick up some Rothschilds when they have a 30% sale.


----------



## puffnstuff

Still waiting on those Illusione Rothchildes Connie's to come in.


----------



## csk415

6 hours only. Not sure when this hit the site. I have no idea if these are a certain brand. So if anybody knows post it up. They seem hard to beat for the price.

https://www.jrcigars.com/brown-bag


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page is running a boutique special on ten packs... Caldwell , La palina,lfd just to name a few.. Prices are pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Sosa Cigars has 30% off with code FALL30 until this coming Friday. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

antilliancigars.com has 30% off through the 26th with "Fall30" being the code. 

The Caldwells listed on cigarpage are Caldwell JVs. They have been discontinued but are great smokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@Rondo... Sale on nubs at cp. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

UBC03 said:


> @Rondo... Sale on nubs at cp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Also Oliva Melanio boxed. Just saying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks, gents.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Thanks, gents.


You are killing us Ron. Forums are such enablers...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Heads up Tuesday special at SBC. 27% off Illusione with code "Illusione". Sorry it's not 30% off but it sure beats 20% off and free shipping and always a small boveda 69 in the bag. 

I hope this is what many of you were waiting for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Champagne InHand said:


> Heads up Tuesday special at SBC. 27% off Illusione with code "Illusione". Sorry it's not 30% off but it sure beats 20% off and free shipping and always a small boveda 69 in the bag.
> 
> I hope this is what many of you were waiting for.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They've got those Rothschildes CT's now too.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Neptune cigar-Miami is doing a 13% off Halloween special with free freight over 99 Bucks.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Neptune cigar-Miami is doing a 13% off Halloween special with free freight over 99 Bucks.


Son of a B!tch... Just placed an order with them Sunday night.


----------



## Tom87

I have four five packs and lighter in my cart on antillian total is 195ish, use the FALL30 promo coda and it dropped to 136.45....I want them nut don't need them. I'm having one heck of an internal struggle. To buy or not to buy?! I already have too many cigars....but this is an awesome deal...what to do what to do

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Tom87 said:


> I have four five packs and lighter in my cart on antillian total is 195ish, use the FALL30 promo coda and it dropped to 136.45....I want them nut don't need them. I'm having one heck of an internal struggle. To buy or not to buy?! I already have too many cigars....but this is an awesome deal...what to do what to do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


If they are Padron's, buy them. You do need them. You can live without another lighter. Just trying to help you be rational.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ROMA day at SBC. 24% off with code ROMA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> ROMA day at SBC. 24% off with code ROMA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you notified for the specials on SBC? I signed up for the email list but have not received any to date.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> How are you notified for the specials on SBC? I signed up for the email list but have not received any to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I also signed up for the emailing, but I also checked the little box that says to notify you on XYZ cigar that you have purchased, when new information is available on the cigar. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but you can always call SBC and talk to Andrew to make sure your email didn't accidentally deleted or perhaps they are going to your junk/spam box because of filters in place.

Either way this is why I try to post, when I get notified. I'm not always great at posting, but do make an effort. Best of luck with this.

RoMa craft rock as do Illusiones in the cigar world and that's globally including that ISOM.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Stogiepuffer said:


> How are you notified for the specials on SBC? I signed up for the email list but have not received any to date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had signed up for their newsletter and wasn't getting the emails either. I emailed in, and they were able to fix it in their system and I started receiving the emails

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll send an email today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CP is running a special on Ashton and LFDs...for any noobs wanted to ramp up there strength and flavor levels, LFDs are your chance. And as always FREE SHIPPING.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Don't miss out
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...group/gurkha-build-your-own-humidor-combo-ii/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> Don't miss out
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...group/gurkha-build-your-own-humidor-combo-ii/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know you well enough to know if you're being sarcastic or not... But that's less than 2$a stick. Which is about the limit I'd spend on em. So it really is a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

Everybody seems to be blowing out the Gurkha's. JR's running a deal on 5 packs for less than $15. I got some double maduro Legends that were pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> I don't know you well enough to know if you're being sarcastic or not... But that's less than 2$a stick. Which is about the limit I'd spend on em. So it really is a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Little sarcasm. My B&M had a whole shelf of them. The first time I visited they were pushing them pretty hard. Can't blame them. Have to make some money back. The stock has dwindled thanks to our local AFB new airmen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cbid 5 Vegas Triple-A Box-Press Robusto - 15 Cigars for $37.50
https://goo.gl/xNlRcw

I'd grab them, heard good things about them, but I'm loaded. Can someone else get them for me and give'em some rest?


----------



## rockethead26

30% off at Sosa (Antillian Cigars). I always have to pick up some Padrons at these prices.


----------



## Rondo

rockethead26 said:


> 30% off at Sosa (Antillian Cigars). I always have to pick up some Padrons at these prices.


From what I see, the Anniversaries on sale are natural wrapped.
Last time they had maddies too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yep and it's 31% off to stick with the Halloween theme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

JR - $30 off Cohiba boxes. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CP - All Oliva O and G boxes 45% off. Natural and Maduros


----------



## Regiampiero

Also on CP 40% on Nub 5-paks. Looking out for you @Rondo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Regiampiero said:


> Also on CP 40% on Nub 5-paks. Looking out for you @Rondo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Apologies for not listing that in my previous post as well. Thank you for catching that.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC. "Warped" Wednesday again. Caldwell JV still 50% off and I'm heading that way right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukecro

poppajon75 said:


> CP - All Oliva O and G boxes 45% off. Natural and Maduros


Snagged a box of the G's. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC. "Warped" Wednesday again. Caldwell JV still 50% off and I'm heading that way right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it just me or does SBC do a piss poor job at highlighting the deals on their site? I can never figure out what's on sale by just visiting their page. The Caldwell JV aren't even labeled 50% off, and I'm sure you need a code which they don't bother telling you while browsing. They really need to revamp their marketing strategy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Is it just me or does SBC do a piss poor job at highlighting the deals on their site? I can never figure out what's on sale by just visiting their page. The Caldwell JV aren't even labeled 50% off, and I'm sure you need a code which they don't bother telling you while browsing. They really need to revamp their marketing strategy.


They are just a shop in Orange, CA. Their internet business is handled by one guy, who ties to get the IT people to update their site as best they can. Their sales are amazing and can't be had at the B&M or sans taxes to CA residents. Such is life.

This is their special today. Word for word on Caldwell. 20% off plus free cigars.

Caldwell Thursday Specials!

Well we got a couple specials for the day on Caldwell. We hope you enjoy!

Code: Caldwell = 20% off and a Blind Man's Bluff Corona Free!

Code: Caldwell50 = 20% off on purchases of $50+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona and Long Live The King Harem Free!

Code: Caldwell100 = 20% off on purchases of $100+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona, Long Live The King Harem and a Anastasia Surprise!

Code: Caldwell200 = 20% off on purchases of $200+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona, Long Live The King Harem, Anastasia and Tsar Surprise!

ALL CODES WILL EXPIRE TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT 11/03/2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> They are just a shop in Orange, CA. Their internet business is handled by one guy, who ties to get the IT people to update their site as best they can. Their sales are amazing and can't be had at the B&M or sans taxes to CA residents. Such is life.
> 
> This is their special today. Word for word on Caldwell. 20% off plus free cigars.
> 
> Caldwell Thursday Specials!
> 
> Well we got a couple specials for the day on Caldwell. We hope you enjoy!
> 
> Code: Caldwell = 20% off and a Blind Man's Bluff Corona Free!
> 
> Code: Caldwell50 = 20% off on purchases of $50+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona and Long Live The King Harem Free!
> 
> Code: Caldwell100 = 20% off on purchases of $100+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona, Long Live The King Harem and a Anastasia Surprise!
> 
> Code: Caldwell200 = 20% off on purchases of $200+ plus a Blind Man's Bluff Corona, Long Live The King Harem, Anastasia and Tsar Surprise!
> 
> ALL CODES WILL EXPIRE TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT 11/03/2016
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I'm guessing the 50% off on the JV is done? Bummer.


----------



## poppajon75

CP/Padrons


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> So I'm guessing the 50% off on the JV is done? Bummer.


Caldwell JV is the code. They have some left as of last night. It was a Thursday promotion for regular Caldwell, but they didn't say if Caldwell JV expired. The trick with retailers is to try codes, always. You can use bad IT to your advantage as much as it seems to disable you too. Last year we all pumped JR, Thompson and others with every code we could find, to get the best checkout prices.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Caldwell JV is the code. They have some left as of last night. It was a Thursday promotion for regular Caldwell, but they didn't say if Caldwell JV expired. The trick with retailers is to try codes, always. You can use bad IT to your advantage as much as it seems to disable you too. Last year we all pumped JR, Thompson and others with every code we could find, to get the best checkout prices.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It must have dough because it's not taking it. I tried lower case, upper case, no spaces, with spaces and nothing. Too bad, I kind of wanted to grab a few Gibraltars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> It must have dough because it's not taking it. I tried lower case, upper case, no spaces, with spaces and nothing. Too bad, I kind of wanted to grab a few Gibraltars.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sent you a message.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjoseph

poppajon75 said:


> CP/Padrons


Sorry if it was made obvious but, where is that from?


----------



## Navistar

Cigar page


----------



## poppajon75

jjjoseph said:


> Sorry if it was made obvious but, where is that from?


No worries. Cigar Page. Most people here just abbreviate it.


----------



## jjjoseph

Thanks guys


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Oops


----------



## jjjoseph

Oops indeed. I have 15 cigars coming and I don't even have a humidor yet 😂 Looks like I need to pay a visit to Walmart and my local B&M to get a little tupperdor action started lol


----------



## Regiampiero

Cigar page his running a clearance sale on a bunch of 5 Packs including all brands that were released after 2007, as well as 40% off on all Nubs and Cains.

Some Caldwells are almost gone.


----------



## Regiampiero

Something must have happened with the FDA ruling because Famous is having a 40% off on all Oliva. Weird that so many retailers are having 40% plus sales on a lot of premium sticks all at once.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Something must have happened with the FDA ruling because Famous is having a 40% off on all Oliva. Weird that so many retailers are having 40% plus sales on a lot of premium sticks all at once.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It's just that time of year. Expect to see sales of up to 40% off everywhere but for the small batch and restricted premium brands but even those will have mark downs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

Champagne InHand said:


> It's just that time of year. Expect to see sales of up to 40% off everywhere but for the small batch and restricted premium brands but even those will have mark downs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tis the season!:vs_gift:


----------



## Regiampiero

80% off on CP but no Miami, that's a bummer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> 80% off on CP but no Miami, that's a bummer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Be careful with CP. I have bought a bunch from them in the past but a couple of boxes that were all dried out has left me hesitant to buy much from them these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

I just notice this deal on a Cuban Crafter Cutter on E-bay.

Cuban Crafters - Stainless Steel Perfecto Cigar Cutter - CC24 | eBay


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> Be careful with CP. I have bought a bunch from them in the past but a couple of boxes that were all dried out has left me hesitant to buy much from them these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I also got a dried out box of Camacho Connie Churchills from CP a while back. THey recovered nicely in the humi over the next few months though.


----------



## Rondo

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I just notice this deal on a Cuban Crafter Cutter on E-bay.
> 
> Cuban Crafters - Stainless Steel Perfecto Cigar Cutter - CC24 | eBay


Jump on that, young Puffahs. 
After countless unraveled caps in my mouth, that CCPC showed me what a good cut is. Then you can be a step up on working a guillotine you can be proud of.
JMO


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Rondo said:


> Jump on that, young Puffahs.
> After countless unraveled caps in my mouth, that CCPC showed me what a good cut is. Then you can be a step up on working a guillotine you can be proud of.
> JMO


 I personally own that same Cuban Crafter Cutter it is about all I use any longer. I even traded off my brand "X" cutters for stick I was so impressed with the CC Cutter.


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> Jump on that, young Puffahs.
> After countless unraveled caps in my mouth, that CCPC showed me what a good cut is. Then you can be a step up on working a guillotine you can be proud of.
> JMO


I've got the plastic one as a gift. I love it. Just tried to order the stainless but, no dice. Just changed banks and, activated my card today so I guess it's not approved yet 

Update: Got it straightened out. Should have it early next week


----------



## fiddlegrin

Heidi-ho Ya'll, :vs_cool:
Does anybody have the Cigars International free shipping code to share? 

Gratzi Mille,


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Champagne InHand

Illusione at SBC. 25% off but I deselected the code accidentally. Can somebody help out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Illusione at SBC. 25% off but I deselected the code accidentally. Can somebody help out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tonight only, Illusione sale featuring a 25% off discount.

CODE: *WEDNESDAY = 25% Illusione Category *

*Code expires tonight at midnight 11/10/2016*


----------



## puffnstuff

La Careme sampler $26 and change out the door at Cigar Fed.


----------



## Obsidian

puffnstuff said:


> La Careme sampler $26 and change out the door at Cigar Fed.


I ordered that this morning. Free shipping too. Use RCIGARS code for an additional 10% off.

1x Crowned Heads Le Carême Sampler for $26.95 each

Discount (code: RCIGARS): $-2.69 USD
Subtotal : $24.26 USD
Shipping : $0.00 USD
Total : $24.26 USD


----------



## konut

Cigarpage is running 2 days worth of scorchers. Just picked up a fiver of Padron Magnum natural for $40.12 shipped.


----------



## UBC03

Since we have alot of new faces that are new to cigars and sales. 

Scorcher is on cigar page..a new, usually great deal every 3 minutes. Free shipping

Also the cigar monster app by famous is running the mash up today, also a bunch of great deals. Mostly free shipping

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

For the pipers out there. 
Pipes and cigars is running a sale on 1# bags of lane and D&R tobacco. Also a sale on Christmas pipes, a discount pipe 3fer and Dunhill nightcap and of course the"garage sale"

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lots on sale at SBC. RoMa craft, La Paloma with some Goldie's in stock and a few others. 

Code "NewDeals", but never case specific 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

BCP is selling 5ers of Oliva El Cobre, $21.
Previously, I've only seen them in bundles.
If you've ever wanted to try a true full bodied cigar, here is your opportunity.
If you don't like or can't handle the strength of them, I'll gladly buy your remainders.


----------



## Regiampiero

CP has 50% off on all rocky edges and 45% on most other rockies. These prices are lower than what I just spent on cbid for them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> Lots on sale at SBC. RoMa craft, La Paloma with some Goldie's in stock and a few others.
> 
> Code "NewDeals", but never case specific
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give it a try, but I'm not holding my breath. Would love to get some goldies.

Yup, code doesn't work for me again. This site just doesn't like me. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

Regiampiero said:


> I'll give it a try, but I'm not holding my breath. Would love to get some goldies.
> 
> Yup, code doesn't work for me again. This site just doesn't like me.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Code is "newstuff" not "newdeals"


----------



## Champagne InHand

StogieNinja said:


> Code is "newstuff" not "newdeals"


Again I deleted before really reading. Too focused on getting my Spanish correct. Myopic these days. Sorry. Good through the 16th if I'm remembering properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great starter kit. Pipe, tobacco and accessories.

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobil...um=redirect&utm_campaign=pipetobacco-referral

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

"Viaje" on SBC that expires at midnight this evening PST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Champagne InHand said:


> "Viaje" on SBC that expires at midnight this evening PST.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bah, I just saw this. Been dying to do a Viaje sampler.


----------



## UBC03

Check your inbox..just got a 10$ gift card from CI in my email..no minimum purchase. Bought a tin of DE + shipping.. cost 2$

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Just received a $20 digital gift card from CI and P&C in my email

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Didn't get one from p&c but I did get one from cigars.com for 20$..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

I'm guessing it's random

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

What's weird is I order from pipes and cigars about every other month and haven't ordered from cigars.com in two years... Now if any of the cc vendors send me some gift certificates we'll be in business.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC is running a holiday deal but at only 15% with dollar levels for an extra cigar I thought I wouldn't really post. 

I did see Don Pepin Garcia stuff at cigar page, but I bought some Padron Londres. 15 Maduro and 10 natural. Under $100 to my door. For some reason every other sight including Antilliancigar.com wants well over $50/5er. These were <$20 per 5er. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Per my Facebook for my Canadian friends or anyone else...I screenshotted this


----------



## jjjoseph

I was going to make a first time purchase from Holts but, I'm a little confused about something. Upon checking out, they have an option to apply a coupon code, so I contacted them to see if they had any coupon codes available that I could use and I was informed that they don't currently have a coupon service available and hope to implement it in the future. :serious:

Is this a misunderstanding or what lol. Also, if there are any codes available for Holts, do any of you guys know of any?




Also, have any of you guys experienced this on Cigar Page? I logged in and my account states I have 764 points! :vs_laugh: When I go into my dashboard, it goes back to what it's supposed to be (38 points). See pic below:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Neptune Cigar normally has their best deal thing time of year. Neptune Ciugar Miami, check their web-site later today.


----------



## Rondo

Cupojoes.com A small shop in my neck of the woods. Some cigars, mostly pipe baccy and accessories.
10% off everything with coupon code BF-Customer


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

https://www.neptunecigar.com

MINUS 20% is active.


----------



## csk415

Check back at 5pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

Summit cigars 50% off sale.

Code BLKFRI50

https://summitcigars.com/collections/sale-smokes


----------



## Champagne InHand

Obsidian said:


> Summit cigars 50% off sale.
> 
> Code BLKFRI50
> 
> https://summitcigars.com/collections/sale-smokes


Their sold out of most Warped. Bummer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Does CigarPlace do anything for Black Friday???


----------



## gunnersguru

famous has $40.00 off of $150.00 . I just bought a box of best seller and a 5er of short story . 40 off plus they gave me a 15.00 credit that I don't know what for so a 175.00 order cost me $119.00


----------



## jjjoseph

gunnersguru said:


> famous has $40.00 off of $150.00 . I just bought a box of best seller and a 5er of short story . 40 off plus they gave me a 15.00 credit that I don't know what for so a 175.00 order cost me $119.00


Is there any type of promo code needed? I was proceeding to check out and I noticed the original price didn't change automatically. I'm at the final checkout page on ******

**nevermind. I had to refresh the checkout page a few times. Weird!


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Looks like it's automatic per their front page

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

its automatic ( after your cart is 150.00+ )


----------



## Kidvegas

Just ordered and it's automatic..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjoseph

www.holts.com (click link)
Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo (6 x 52)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto (5 x 54)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
*$79.95*

$80 for what's essentially a box of Master Blend 3s is an amazing deal.


----------



## jjjoseph

Yea for some reason it didn't go through the first time. Got it to work. Thanks


----------



## Hari Seldon

For famous smoke, don't forget to use ebates too, it's another 7.5% cash back today.


----------



## jjjoseph

I've actually never used ebates before. Just signed up. Thanks!


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC has staggered discounts but on any brand. 

SBCBF20 is 20% off $50-$199
SBCBF25 is 25% off $200-$499
And for the big spenders
SBCBF30 is 30% off $500 and above. 

Bought 30 Illusione Epernay Le Petit. Corona JR ish size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Cuban Crafter has some deal on their cutter for a few more hours.

https://www.cubancrafters.com


----------



## UBC03

CP is running an accessory sale.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian

BF deals were crappy this year.


----------



## Navistar

Obsidian said:


> BF deals were crappy this year.


Agreed. I didn't really plan on buying anymore this year but thought I would snoop around. I didn't notice anything to get excited over.


----------



## gunnersguru

famous has now sent me $40.00 off 150. three times . I guess its endless . my second order was A. Fuente short story maduro box


----------



## Navistar

gunnersguru said:


> famous has now sent me $40.00 off 150. three times . I guess its endless . my second order was A. Fuente short story maduro box


It's a decent coupon but they run it all year. Was hoping for more


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Agreed - and I did wait for BF, skipping a couple deals thinking there would be something bigger.


----------



## MidwestToker

There's a ton of ten-packs on sale at cigar page. There are some really good deals. My Fathers can be had for $5-8 a stick.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Honestly between now and Christmas I am sure we all will be bombarded in our e-mail inbox with deals too good to pass up. Honestly I have no room for Cigars my storage tupper-DORS are full.


----------



## Obsidian

CI has a Liga No. 9 sampler 5pack + 20 gift card for $64

Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler + $20 Gift Card - Cigars International


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like getting small batch stuff after paying retail at a JR store on Illusione cigars. Sosa has 40% off their own brand right now. 

I agree tons more last year but I'm sure the FDA nonsense made them think people will pay and hoard. 

That really sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Small batch deals are pretty good this weekend if you have been waiting to grab some Ashton or RoMa Craft. 

CODE: WEEKEND = 27% off categories listed before! 

ASHTON
Rocky Patel
EPC
RoMa Craft
Regius 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigronbee

Holts has an Olivia special today. Box of 10 meliano maduro torpedo for $65


----------



## Shooting4life

The whytner 2.5 humidor is $250 on Amazon right now.

Had Home Depot price match so I could return locally if I encounter a problem m

https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-Cooler-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y


----------



## UBC03

Hey Padron fans..cigar page is running a special. 20% off and of course free shipping.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC Tuesday deals. 
Today only enjoy 25% off the brands listed below. Code will expire at midnight. 

Illusione 
Hiram & Solomon 
Recluse

Code: TUESDAY = 25% brands listed above! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shooting4life said:


> The whytner 2.5 humidor is $250 on Amazon right now.
> 
> Had Home Depot price match so I could return locally if I encounter a problem m
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whynter-CHC-251S-Stainless-Cooler-Humidor/dp/B00KO90H6Y


That's a great deal! And that's $250 with FREE SHIPPING from Amazon. Plus you can get a 3-year protection plan for just $25. So, no real worries about needing to return locally.

You should post a new thread on this in "Accessories". I'm sure a lot of people would jump on it that might miss seeing it here. Heck, at that price I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one myself!


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a great deal! And that's $250 with FREE SHIPPING from Amazon. Plus you can get a 3-year protection plan for just $25. So, no real worries about needing to return locally.
> 
> You should post a new thread on this in "Accessories". I'm sure a lot of people would jump on it that might miss seeing it here. Heck, at that price I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one myself!
> 
> View attachment 97921


That is a really great deal.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a great deal! And that's $250 with FREE SHIPPING from Amazon. Plus you can get a 3-year protection plan for just $25. So, no real worries about needing to return locally.
> 
> You should post a new thread on this in "Accessories". I'm sure a lot of people would jump on it that might miss seeing it here. Heck, at that price I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one myself!
> 
> View attachment 97921


I'm gonna send you a couple gum bands to put on your wrist and snap every time a good deal pops up.

In the other hand you do need more storage, and you did just get in on another box split. You'll need somewhere to put those little guys.

Just sayin.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna send you a couple gum bands to put on your wrist and snap every time a good deal pops up.
> 
> In the other hand you do need more storage, and you did just get in on another box split. You'll need somewhere to put those little guys.
> 
> Just sayin.


You first!


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> You first!
> 
> View attachment 97937


I've grown found of where I live.

I've been behaved since my cc spree. Only one minor relapse, when P&C had free shipping.But hey that was money saved .

Couple minor toe dips in the kiddie pool, but no belly flops off the high dive in months.

Except I have something coming I don't remember ordering. Can't find any order verifications either. Guess I'll find out Thursday.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

is there any discount codes for heartfelt , do they ever discount? or free ship ? I NEED 3lb's


----------



## Regiampiero

CP has an overruns sale in which they mention "El Jefe". Has anyone order them, and is there a chance these are various DE overruns?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

gunnersguru said:


> is there any discount codes for heartfelt , do they ever discount? or free ship ? I NEED 3lb's


If you ever see them on sale, let me know.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Got a $25 digital gift card today from both pipes & cigars and Cigar, both ending in .com. Check your email

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GHURKAS ON SALE AT C.P. !!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

gunnersguru said:


> is there any discount codes for heartfelt , do they ever discount? or free ship ? I NEED 3lbh's


I got some on sale a month or 2 ago when they had to shut the site down for some reason. It can happen eventually


----------



## Navistar

gunnersguru said:


> is there any discount codes for heartfelt , do they ever discount? or free ship ? I NEED 3lbh's


I got some on sale a month or 2 ago when they had to shut the site down for some reason. It can happen eventually


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC weekend deal as follows. 
CODE: SBC = 30% brands listed below! 

E.P Carrillo 
Felipe Gregorio 
La Aurora 
La Gloria Cubana
Rocky Patel

I might look at EP Carrillo, but probably pass. Still saving and realizing what a garbage air carrier Spirit Air is. Nickeled and Dimed for everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC weekend deal as follows.
> CODE: SBC = 30% brands listed below!
> 
> E.P Carrillo
> Felipe Gregorio
> La Aurora
> La Gloria Cubana
> Rocky Patel
> 
> I might look at EP Carrillo, but probably pass. Still saving and realizing what a garbage air carrier Spirit Air is. Nickeled and Dimed for everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40 La Gloria R Series Little Belicosos (20 maduro and 20 natural) for $126 is had to pass up. Haven't smoked that vitola but the Series R that I've had were pretty damn good.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CI running some free shipping on over 500 items


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> CI running some free shipping on over 500 items
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On mmao

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Free shipping @ Famous today 12/12/16. No minimum on order to get it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> GHURKAS ON SALE AT C.P. !!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


GHURKA REP AT MY B&M TODAY!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

csk415 said:


> GHURKA REP AT MY B&M TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me if he's wearing a ski mask when he peddles his goods.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> Tell me if he's wearing a ski mask when he peddles his goods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Come on, that's got to be the hardest job as a sell rep. Give those poor souls some credit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Regiampiero said:


> Come on, that's got to be the hardest job as a sell rep. Give those poor souls some credit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I can imagine the sales pitch.. "ya, I know you get the same ones online for 2$ but the 18$ ones we sell at b&ms are so much better and no shipping. Listen, I'll throw in this knife for free, the msrp is 8000$ on this 3" folding knife. Google it."

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

UBC03 said:


> I can imagine the sales pitch.. "ya, I know you get the same ones online for 2$ but the 18$ ones we sell at b&ms are so much better and no shipping. Listen, I'll throw in this knife for free, the msrp is 8000$ on this 3" folding knife. Google it."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Did I mention the tobacco is aged for 10 years? It didn't have anything to do with no one wanting it ether.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Tell me if he's wearing a ski mask when he peddles his goods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Won't be going to it. Knee deep in painting interior of house today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

JR has Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto box of 10 for $59.95 plus free shipping for 24 hours. 12/13/16. I know there's a bunch of fans of these. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

poppajon75 said:


> JR has Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto box of 10 for $59.95 plus free shipping for 24 hours. 12/13/16. I know there's a bunch of fans of these.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Back ordered :-(


----------



## poppajon75

FTPuff said:


> Back ordered :-(


That didn't take long 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

CP has various Fuentes on sale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cp sale on AJ Fernandez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warped Wednesday at SBC. 20% off. Code Warped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cp RP Decade fiver's 40% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Cigar King in Snotsdale Arizona has been sending out some e-mail with some very good offers. They seem to constantly offer some smoking deals. If you are not on their e-mail list, you might sign up.

https://www.cigarking.com

Locals call Scottsdale AZ, Snotsdale because it is some what snobbish.


----------



## UBC03

Cigar monster has free shipping and has switched up their selection a bit.

CI is doin the 20$ gift card with purchase of certain smokes.

Mitch @MyFatherFan ..
Take a guess what CP is running a sale on.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

hmmm @UBC03 Thanks ya lil enabler you! I'll send you an invoice!


----------



## UBC03

Send away..it won't be be the first bill I "forgot" to pay. 

It might not even make it into the hat when I do my monthly "who's gettin paid" drawing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ten pack sale on CP..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Cigar.com, free lighter with $39 order

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sunday code at SBC. A few great brands including Ashton, RoMa craft and Illusione at 25% off. A few others but I just deleted as I need to hoard the little cash I have. However others might think about it. Their new RoMa craft LLtK in that tapered figured out looks great but it's certain,y not cheap. I don't think Caldwell was on the list either. 

Most times I hate being on email lists. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinonut

Champagne InHand said:


> Sunday code at SBC. A few great brands including Ashton, RoMa craft and Illusione at 25% off. A few others but I just deleted as I need to hoard the little cash I have. However others might think about it. Their new RoMa craft LLtK in that tapered figured out looks great but it's certain,y not cheap. I don't think Caldwell was on the list either.
> 
> Most times I hate being on email lists.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damn, it's like they know where I live! Got some 5-pks of Ashton, C&A, HVC, and My Father.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

The Monster is running a huge mashup. Free shipping on everything. Double the usual offerings. I'm trying to stay strong and keep to my no buying this year. But this is making it tough.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

UBC03 said:


> The Monster is running a huge mashup. Free shipping on everything. Double the usual offerings. I'm trying to stay strong and keep to my no buying this year. But this is making it tough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Which one's the monster?


----------



## UBC03

Famous..There's also a cigar monster app.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Holy is have what they call a blowout on Comacho, not sure if it is a smokin deal or not.

Camacho Liquidation!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Anybody want my Canada Humidor discount code for $20 off an order of $150 (without tax) or more? It's good until December 31st and I won't be ordering anything more until after the new year.

So I figured I'd pass it along to one of you fine folks or fellow Canadian BOTL.


----------



## gunnersguru

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Holy is have what they call a blowout on Comacho, not sure if it is a smokin deal or not.
> 
> Camacho Liquidation!


i think its a great deal , they talked me into 3 boxes


----------



## UBC03

Another monster mash up from famous..for noobs looking for a nice set up. They have a xikar starter kit..5 cigar travel caddy, xi2 cutter, car ash tray, and a stratosphere lighter for 53$ and free shipping.. Which is the normal price for a cutter and traveldor.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Still the mashup..xikar xi2 cutter for 20$ free shipping

Broke down and had to get one..just too good of a price..Damn free shipping.
Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Not sure this qualifies as a Deal/Discount :vs_laugh:. Thought it was funny though.


----------



## AZ330FZL

TCstr8 said:


> Not sure this qualifies as a Deal/Discount :vs_laugh:. Thought it was funny though.


I just saw this to and laughed my ass off. A nickel ooooohhhh.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Site-wide discounts in effect at SmallBatchCigar.com through midnight Monday:

Code: *HOLIDAY20* = 20% off all orders
Code: *HOLIDAY30* = 30% off orders $400+

Plus...

CODE: *SBC* = 30% brands listed below!

E.P Carrillo 
Felipe Gregorio 
La Aurora 
La Gloria Cubana
Rocky Patel


----------



## CritterBuddy

Just saw CI is doing 20% off sitewide PLUS free shipping today only.


----------



## Navistar

Too many restrictions with CI. All I want for Christmas is a box of Punch London Club Maduro. 😢


----------



## n0s4atu

Navistar said:


> Too many restrictions with CI. All I want for Christmas is a box of Punch London Club Maduro. &#128546;


Yeah the coupon shouldn't have been "20% off Site Wide" it should have ready "20% off Site Wide on everything but our good cigars". After it rejected what I wanted to get (God of Fire Aniversario), I took a look at the exceptions and I'm pretty sure it would have been less work to put what brands were included in the coupon.


----------



## UBC03

SCORCHER!!!!!

Four the noobs, it's cigar page. They run a great deal every 3 minutes for 24 hours. It'll drive you nuts.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> SCORCHER!!!!!
> 
> Four the noobs, it's cigar page. They run a great deal every 3 minutes for 24 hours. It'll drive you nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just like rapid fire. Good deals to be had.


----------



## poppajon75

CI has Deisel Unholy Cocktail Belicoso 10 packs for 29.99. Now if someone only had a free shipping code.


----------



## mrley

Happy New year all! 

Just want to share the last deal I got on my purchase yesterday:
It's an Acid toast - 24 box at $142.95 instead of $212.40

Hope you will enjoy, the link is here -> https://goo.gl/yHC4Zh

mrley


----------



## WABOOM

Antillian. 30% off and free shipping. use code
NYE30


----------



## WABOOM

waboom said:


> antillian. 30% off and free shipping. Use code
> nye30


get your padron maduro's for $4 boys !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> get your padron maduro's for $4 boys !!!!!!!!!!!!


GTFO! I know what I'm doing while everyone else is waiting for a glass ball to drop.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## bozoo

WABOOM said:


>


Oh, wow... :-O


----------



## Navistar

Not going to beat that. Stock up for aging.


----------



## bozoo

HC series starting from 29.99 a bundle (20) @ CI... http://www.cigarsinternational.com/specials/weekend-spotlight/


----------



## WABOOM

Navistar said:


> Not going to beat that. Stock up for aging.


aging not needed! Wait a month and blaze em up!!!


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> aging not needed! Wait a month and blaze em up!!!


Oh i love the fresh ones too but people have sent me a couple with 5+ years on them and they are even better. I have two boxes put away. If for some reason I decide to sell, Padron has great resale value.


----------



## WABOOM

Navistar said:


> Oh i love the fresh ones too but people have sent me a couple with 5+ years on them and they are even better. I have two boxes put away. If for some reason I decide to sell, Padron has great resale value.


wow thats cool.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Navistar said:


> Oh i love the fresh ones too but people have sent me a couple with 5+ years on them and they are even better. I have two boxes put away. If for some reason I decide to sell, Padron has great resale value.


Anybody looking for some aged 5000s feel free to message me. They are just to large in ring gauge for me to enjoy these days. They have about 18 months of humidor rest on them. I try not to go past 52 at all these days. 50 or less preferred.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

SCORCHER...and 89% off accessories on CP

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Champagne InHand said:


> Anybody looking for some aged 5000s feel free to message me. They are just to large in ring gauge for me to enjoy these days. They have about 18 months of humidor rest on them. I try not to go past 52 at all these days. 50 or less preferred.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I agree...I have finally got settled into really enjoying my smokes after trying just about everything and found out that I prefer about anything in the 44 to 48 rg tops and no more than 6 inches long.


----------



## Westside Threat

Does Serious Cigars ever offer decent coupon codes?


----------



## UBC03

SCORCHER!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

I have a few with nearly 20 years humi'/cooler time. Time only does so much for some cigars but it can do wonders for others. I have some non-island HdM's, La Luna's, and others that are fantastic.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Time really helps Honduran HdM. Tones down the red pepper so you can experience other nuances in the Excalibur sticks. At first they were all fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Man O War Belicoso 10 pack $39.99 at CI free shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Man O War Belicoso 10 pack $39.99 at CI free shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet deal. MOW are good. Belicoso and pointed tip are some of my favorite vitolas to smoke. That way the ring gauge isn't such a jaw breaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cp has La Traviata 60% off. Among other CAO goods..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Antillian is haVing another 30% off site wide sale. Code JAN30. Good until Friday @ midnight. Padron fans 

Edit: Sorry gents. I didn't see the details at first.


----------



## Champagne InHand

poppajon75 said:


> Antillian is haVing another 30% off site wide sale. Code JAN30. Good until Friday @ midnight. Padron fans
> 
> Edit: Sorry gents. I didn't see the details at first.


This has rented me, but prices on other brands seemed to have increased. I will take a look. They are such nice people to deal with. I never ha the chance to try a Sosa while they owned the brand. Read a few reviews and passed but I like sales on La Paulina and any Caldwell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CP running 40% off Asylum 5 packs Free shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

P2017 for 20% off @ traficante cigar company


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC Illusione special for Wednesday

Illusione Special and Giveaway!
In our third round of giveaways, we have decided to run a Illusione based giveaway. Today we are running a special for 25% off Illusione plus a chance to win a special 48ct box of Ultra Op. No. 3. We only have one box of Ultra Op. No. 3 to give away and everyone who uses the code will be entered in to win. This special will end on Wednesday at 11:59 P.M. We will announce the winner's order number on Thursday in the news section plus send that person an email.

CODE: ILLUSIONE: 25% off and a chance to win a special 48ct box of Ultra Op. No. 3

Here is a link to the Illusione page

Copyright  2017 Small Batch Cigar, All rights reserved. 
Thanks for being one of the customers that has ordered from us previously!

Our mailing address is: 
Small Batch Cigar
3744 East Chapman Ave
STE EOrange, CA 92869

Add us to your address book

Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Cigar monster is up..the one deal that stood out .. Xikar carbon fiber xi3 and xikar lighter for 64$... For the noobs it's a pretty good deal and lifetime warranty. Get your accessory box up and rollin.


----------



## csk415

UBC03 said:


> Cigar monster is up..the one deal that stood out .. Xikar carbon fiber xi3 and xikar lighter for 64$... For the noobs it's a pretty good deal and lifetime warranty. Get your accessory box up and rollin.


Some good deals today on some 5ers Meliano robusto $31, Sobremesa Short Robusto $27, The CH la cosa nica sampler $24 and the La Imperiosa $26. Plus free shipping. Those Meliano and sobremesa are very tempting. Hell they all are.....


----------



## Kidvegas

Cigar page is running Padron-Demonium. 20% off 
64, 26, and X000 series.. 5 packs...

Get them while there hot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Cigar page is running Padron-Demonium. 20% off
> 64, 26, and X000 series.. 5 packs...
> 
> Get them while there hot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For that rare overpriced treat even with discount. I bought 10 x Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro torpedoes.

These sticks are probably my all time favorites. Even above any from the ISOM. They are way too pricy but a rare treat indeed.

The best of the best, but need a more moist aging process that most. Minimum of 69rH. Then smoke them at 63-69rH after 6-12+ months and you are in heaven.

I have just 2 left in my "naked only," box along side mostly Illusione cigars. Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> For that rare overpriced treat even with discount. I bought 10 x Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro torpedoes.
> 
> These sticks are probably my all time favorites. Even above any from the ISOM. They are way too pricy but a rare treat indeed.
> 
> The best of the best, but need a more moist aging process that most. Minimum of 69rH. Then smoke them at 63-69rH after 6-12+ months and you are in heaven.
> 
> I have just 2 left in my "naked only," box along side mostly Illusione cigars. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was fast . Although it's still a high price for a 5 pack, more than I'd usually spend you cant beat what your getting. Those 64's have become my go to for a top $ stick...NICE...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

PIPERS...
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobile/brands/1415/peter-stokkebye/?sourcekey=PC4W


----------



## ADRUNKK

UBC03 said:


> PIPERS...
> Peter Stokkebye Pipe Tobaccos - Pipes and Cigars


Thanks! I finally made the plunge and picked up some pipes and some tobaccy.


----------



## UBC03

Cigarsandpipes.com is having a fiver sale..they have Padron and others. Never ordered from them so I can't vouch for em.


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Cigar page is running Padron-Demonium. 20% off
> 64, 26, and X000 series.. 5 packs...
> 
> Get them while there hot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You BASTARD !!! I just ordered some. Thanks. That makes a total of over $300 this weekend. I ordered a couple of ISOM boxes yesterday too.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> You BASTARD !!! I just ordered some. Thanks. That makes a total of over $300 this weekend. I ordered a couple of ISOM boxes yesterday too.


HA!!! Glad i could be of assistance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Caldwell at SBC until midnight tonight. 25% off with Caldwell. 

Grrh as I have to hold on to some cash for Nica. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Guys, 720 Calloway Lane back in stock at Cigar Fed. Don't miss it.

729 Calloway Ln. by Crowned Heads ? Cigar Federation


----------



## Champagne InHand

puffnstuff said:


> Guys, 720 Calloway Lane back in stock at Cigar Fed. Don't miss it.
> 
> 729 Calloway Ln. by Crowned Heads ? Cigar Federation


Okay not to be rude, but WTF is up with naming any child Calloway? That would seem to trigger a CPS call.

Seriously $8 per stick?

Dude my irons and my hybrids are Calloways and my driver is Taylormade but I sure as $hit would not have named my child Calloway or my daughter Taylor Swift Calloway no matter how big a golf geek I once was.

I don't know if this even qualifies as deals, discounts but maybe promos. I just won't bite on Limited releases for LR sake. It almost seems pandering at some point.

Apologies for those CH fanatics that are deeply offended. I like a good Jericho Hill, though I'm not sold on those sticks either, but I do like Headley Grange and Four Kicks.

In fact if they had a sampler of Headley Grange with vitolas renamed the Robert Plant, the Jimmy Page..., and had a metallic Zepplin on the band I might be tempted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puffnstuff

Hmm, I like them quite a bit. I think it's worth every penny but to each his own.


----------



## csk415

Ave Maria Morning Star Collection - Cigars International

Don't miss out. $9.99 for a 5er.


----------



## UBC03

Cigar page is having a giant sale in 5ers.. Bunch of boutique brands.


----------



## UBC03

Can't remember who was looking at Savinelli's. They're on sale at smokingpipes.. They also have the 17 collection..$$$$$


----------



## lex61

JR has all their Gurkha 5ers on sale for $14.95! I haven't been here long but I'm figuring a few things out. 

Yes, I can be a smart ass at times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

lex61 said:


> JR has all their Gurkha 5ers on sale for $14.95! I haven't been here long but I'm figuring a few things out.
> 
> Yes, I can be a smart ass at times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a 100$ off msrp.. Better grab em..

I usually save my beat the dealer vouchers for that sale. At 1$ each they're nice handouts.


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey can you guys recommend a Gurkha 5 pack form me I like a medium smoke ? Never had a Gurkha? Thx


----------



## FTPuff

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey can you guys recommend a Gurkha 5 pack form me I like a medium smoke ? Never had a Gurkha? Thx


I don't think anyone here would "recommend" a Gurkha....


----------



## UBC03

I would..any of them they're pretty much all the same..pick the coolest bands. You'll be handing them out to non smokers after you try one anyway. They love cool bands and you can smoke one with them. Just don't tell them you paid a couple bucks. Let them Google them to see the msrp, they'll think you gave them a real top shelf.

They're not horrible but not anything worth the msrp. 

I buy em pretty much anytime they go on sale, for handouts.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> That's a 100$ off msrp.. Better grab em..
> 
> I usually save my beat the dealer vouchers for that sale. At 1$ each they're nice handouts.


Cool, going to stock up for Super Bowl Blocks/Squares


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Cool, going to stock up for Super Bowl Blocks/Squares


I think I mentioned them specifically in the rules for the block..nice try


----------



## Regiampiero

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey can you guys recommend a Gurkha 5 pack form me I like a medium smoke ? Never had a Gurkha? Thx


The best Gurkha is the one you don't buy, but if you're set on smoking one I'm sure someone here always has some to give away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Cant believe Gurkha makes a 700$ cigar wtf


----------



## UBC03

It gets reviewed on cigar obsession if you wanna take a look


----------



## acitalianman13

UBC03 said:


> It gets reviewed on cigar obsession if you wanna take a look


 I saw lol it didn't want to come out of the tube.


----------



## Regiampiero

acitalianman13 said:


> Cant believe Gurkha makes a 700$ cigar wtf


I would buy that cigar at retail price if it came with a couple of boxes of padron 50th for free.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

acitalianman13 said:


> Cant believe Gurkha makes a 700$ cigar wtf


Jr Cigars will sell it to you for $1000. lol I mean seriously it's a tough call between one of those and a box of Behikes.


----------



## krnhecty

Regiampiero said:


> The best Gurkha is the one you don't buy, but if you're set on smoking one I'm sure someone here always has some to give away.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


i second this


----------



## eliot

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey can you guys recommend a Gurkha 5 pack form me I like a medium smoke ? Never had a Gurkha? Thx


If I absolutely HAD to recommend a Gurkha, it'd be the Titans. They're not half bad. You can usually get them on Cbid for cheap.


----------



## DSturg369

Or get the deal with the travel humi' or the knife... Then, toss the cigars out in your yard to keep the slugs away and at least you'd have a travel humi' or knife.


----------



## WABOOM

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey can you guys recommend a Gurkha 5 pack form me I like a medium smoke ? Never had a Gurkha? Thx


I gave Gurkha a chance. I went into it with a very open mind, and the best of intentions. Well, here I am saying... DON'T DO IT.


----------



## acitalianman13

I got 2 Gurkhas they threw in some samplers but I'll prob give it away to a non smoker!!


----------



## UBC03

For the noobs that don't know and for the guys that love em.. @WinsorHumidors..oliva melanios are on sale at Cigar Page. Great cigar


----------



## acitalianman13

One of my favs thanks. just picked me up some robustos


----------



## 1998bruin

One of my favorite but relatively unknown brands is having a crazy good sale, code is try40. It's a one time use code that gives you 40% off. Even works on the daily deal. No minimum purchase size either. Flatbedcigarcompany.com, you're welcome!


----------



## UBC03

PIPERS... C.I. Has free shipping for their clearance items. Drew Estate tins for less than 6$ and free shipping


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crowned Heads and La Paulina among some of the brands in sale at SBC code Tuesday today giving a customer 20% off retail. 

I'm waiting for Warped or better yet Illusione to go on sale though seriously tempted by the La Crema CH offering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CP has got 35% off My Father 5 packs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

The SCORCHER & THE MASHUP Are GOING. the mashup is offering free shipping on everything.. Also whoever was looking for a deal on xikar cutters. The mashup has a cutter/lighter combo.


----------



## Kidvegas

Cigar Page is running a sale today on San Cristobal, LADC, and Ortega 5 packs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ends February 5th


----------



## Obsidian

CP has Aging Room on today. $20 ish shipped for F55 is a pretty damn good deal.


----------



## LeatherNeck

*5 Vegas deal*

For those of you who, like me, enjoy the products that 5 Vegas puts out, here's a good deal for ya:
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/5-vegas-robusto-roundup-fu/2000062/
:vs_bananasplit::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## 1998bruin

Flatbed has a new promo code: freeship. Gets you 20% off and free shipping on just about anything, I used it to grab a 4 pack. Also, there's a one time use code of try40 that's 40% off anything. Good time to try Flatbed if you haven't yet. My favorites for what it's worth: Panacea Black maduro and Green, Track 7, Billboard San Andres, and Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Champagne InHand

What was the code on Roma craft for SBC, anybody. I hope it hasn't expired. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> What was the code on Roma craft for SBC, anybody. I hope it hasn't expired.


CODE: *MONOLITH *= 25% off RoMa Craft category plus a chance to win a Monolith


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> CODE: *MONOLITH *= 25% off RoMa Craft category plus a chance to win a Monolith


Thanks. I wanted to get some Aquitaine 4 x 44 prior to midnight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

@csk415 - some really good deals on Leccia White: https://www.cigar.com/p/sam-leccia-white-cigars/1473677/


----------



## Kidvegas

MidwestToker said:


> @csk415 - some really good deals on Leccia White: https://www.cigar.com/p/sam-leccia-white-cigars/1473677/


At those prices it's almost a giveaway:impressed:!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Padrons on cigar page


----------



## AZ330FZL

UBC03 said:


> Padrons on cigar page


On payday......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

La Gloria and E.P.'s onsale cigar page.


----------



## Napa Cab

*Montecristo White*

Montecristo White boxes 53% off on CigarPage


----------



## acitalianman13

Wow thanks that's a steal just picked me up a box of rothchilds


----------



## TCstr8

Undercrown Gran Toro box for $125 ($5/stick)

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/undercrown-gran-toro/2000758/#p-85560

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crowned Heads Mason Dixon North boxes $79 At CI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

bobalu has a special on san andreas robusto's buy 10 get 15 free and free shipping over 100 . so 25sticks for 100. free ship . I just ordered a bundle


----------



## mpomario

Oliva Master Blends 20/59.99 on Holt's
Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


----------



## UBC03

@Rondo ..sale on nubs at cigar page.


----------



## bripper

Cigar.com deal of da week: 12 Diesel Unlimited limited batch - unique shapes and sizes. Habano or maduro -- I got the maduros (top photo).
12 smokes for $44.99 with free shipping. Free is one of my favorite four-letter words. And Diesel Unlimiteds are in my rotation.
Diesel Maduro Small-Haul Sampler contains:
2 x Diesel Unlimited d.P Perfecto (5.0”x58)
2 x Diesel Unlimited Flathead Belicoso (6.5”x54)
2 x Diesel Unlimited d.nt Perfecto (6.5”x56)
2 x Diesel Unlimited Large Marge (6.7”x54)
2 x Diesel Unlimited d.10 Perfecto (6.5”x64)
2 x Diesel Unlimited Stout Barber Pole (6.0”x60)


----------



## Napa Cab

Good price if you like Alec Bradley and free shipping. Holt's Cigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

For any noobs, there should be some decent sales with quarterly taxes due for companies with annual fiscal years starting in January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I discovered after I had mad purchases that ebates has great rebates at a bunch of cigar companies that would have saved me a good amount. Up to 8% back at JR, Thompson, best cigar prices, and Famous Smoke shop. Sign up and save more money! You just puchase linking through their webpage and they send you a nice check every few months. If you sign on through my link you get a free 10 dollar bonus and I get 5 bucks more to buy some sticks. So help a brother of the leaf out while you are helping yourself and sign up for ebates. It is totally free to use and you save money for more and better cigars!

https://www.ebates.com/r/ANDREW13593?eeid=28187


----------



## Champagne InHand

If you buy from the above retailers ebates is a good thing. 
Noobs should take notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Just ordered 25 DE Factory Bundle in Churchill #2 from CM for $47 with 17% discount. Free shipping to boot. Woot!!


----------



## Napa Cab

Great Deal From Flatbed Cigars!! Good way to try them.


----------



## FTPuff

I know people don't really like Thompson but I just got emailed a happy halfway birthday 20% discount code. No limit but only applies to discountable items. 

Put 44861 in the coupon code field.


----------



## JimOD

Napa Cab said:


> Great Deal From Flatbed Cigars!! Good way to try them.


Thanks for the post. I have a five pack that has been resting about two weeks. I'm going to have one tonight and if I like them I will take advantage of this deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've used Thompson many times for years without issues. I buy a lot of cigars too. Lately my tastes and dollars have gone to small batch brands but nothing wrong with Thompson, JR, CI, C.com, CI or Famous. Big companies that try to be the ambassadors to the cigar world. 

You can't please everybody but when they have discounts and sales you get good service and usually friendly people if you actually need to talk with somebody. 

When visiting their B&Ms or areas where they ship from, try to visit them. Always fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Napa Cab said:


> Great Deal From Flatbed Cigars!! Good way to try them.


Looks like this deal was good a month ago though :-(


----------



## JimOD

lex61 said:


> Looks like this deal was good a month ago though :-(


Yeah, I tried to get it and saw that it was expired. However, I signed up for the email subscription and used the 20% discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FTPuff

Champagne InHand said:


> I've used Thompson many times for years without issues. I buy a lot of cigars too. Lately my tastes and dollars have gone to small batch brands but nothing wrong with Thompson, JR, CI, C.com, CI or Famous. Big companies that try to be the ambassadors to the cigar world.
> 
> You can't please everybody but when they have discounts and sales you get good service and usually friendly people if you actually need to talk with somebody.
> 
> When visiting their B&Ms or areas where they ship from, try to visit them. Always fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used them a few times and never had an issue. Actually there was an option that with every $30 you spend you could add another $2 onto your order and send 25 cigars to the troops. I added 10 x 25 cigars to the order. 250 cigars for $20 going to our brothers (and sisters) in the service seemed worth the $. Even if they are rockets.


----------



## Champagne InHand

In the field almost everything is a rocket but you are pleased as punch to have a cigar to smoke. Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regis at SBC is 50% off. Code Regius. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scorcher


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> Regis at SBC is 50% off. Code Regius.


Thanks, I decided to try them and placed my first order with small batch.


----------



## JimOD

Champagne InHand said:


> Regis at SBC is 50% off. Code Regius.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is soooo nice when the codes work. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> Thanks, I decided to try them and placed my first order with small batch.


Regius is a decent DR cigar. That being said, I think at 50% off decent value but not my favorite cigars. Though box time might up their value. Glad I had a few in the box. So many labels, so little space and cash.

If you like the strength of LFD you should enjoy most Regius.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey does anyone know where to sign up for cigar authority care packages ?


----------



## JimOD

Champagne InHand said:


> Regis at SBC is 50% off. Code Regius.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Regius just came in today, and they were in a sealed plastic bag with a Boveda Pack so I tried a Sumatra. I am so thrilled, I got my first clear taste of spice. It was nutmeg and it was as if I had dipped my finger in a spice bottle and touched my tongue. It only lasted about a half a second or so, but was obvious for several puffs. Thank you again for the code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey does anyone know where to sign up for cigar authority care packages ?


You can try their website and use the Contact Us to ask but I think it is closed. They opened it to 500 originally and then recently opened it to another 500 and I'm sure they hit that and closed it. But maybe they will do a list in case anyone drops off. In my opinion it's a great value, I've been in since it started.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimOD said:


> The Regius just came in today, and they were in a sealed plastic bag with a Boveda Pack so I tried a Sumatra. I am so thrilled, I got my first clear taste of spice. It was nutmeg and it was as if I had dipped my finger in a spice bottle and touched my tongue. It only lasted about a half a second or so, but was obvious for several puffs. Thank you again for the code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Getting spice is great. SBC always ships fast and with Bóveda. Probably the reason they get so much of my business.

I love getting whiffs of nutmeg, allspice and some lemon peel you see in some Caldwell.

Habano wrappers can give you some interesting spices as they age. Cinnamon, Clove but all very subtle. Saffron is rare but interesting to come upon.

Enjoy the experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Products Archive - Antillian Cigars

These guys have a 30% off coupon that expires at the end of today. They also have free shipping. They don't have many brands, besides their house stuff but I bought a fiver of Caldwell, The King is Dead to try for a better price than I have seen anywhere else. The code should pop up if you go there, but it is SPRING30.


----------



## Champagne InHand

For all you madmen that love the DE Liga Privada brand or have serious Jones for those Flying Pigs, which I've tried and still don't exactly get, though you do look funny smoking one...

SBC email on 20% off Liga Privada code "DE" and they made these special bundles which if you spend $300, you get free on top of that 20%. 

Not a bad smoke, but pricy category. The Único sampler are the only pigs I saw but was tempted by the box of Nico Rustico Brujito, but only the filler is Nica, but with real CT wrapper and San Andreas binder for you black tea lovers. 

Anyhow this is the sampler. Considering it has these LP rarities and at approximately $56 for the bunch, not a bad deal after discount, all things considered, especially if you like the rare productions. 


Unico Sampler - Pack of 5
1 x L40
1 x UF13
1 x Dirty Rat
1 x Flying Pig No. 9
1 x Flying Pig T52

Update: my bad code "DE"
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Well that was insane. I go over to Small Batch and put a pack of 10 papas fritas in my cart. They said they had 32 packs in stock. Then I go to checkout and they are gone. I go to their boxes of 50 which they have 2 and the same thing happened. Someone likes those things and cleaned them out!


----------



## Champagne InHand

These things happen. I saw the Papas Fritas in a CI rag that just came. I don't know if there is a Puff 10% on them there but it's an alternative. I try putting up SBzc stuff asap because when they get fresh stuff in, it goes quick. I wonder if some B&M start ups out of state grab their stuff. With taxes so high here in NY, I could see that happening. At least you tried. 

Remember Papas Fritas have short filler, but if that doesn't bother you try to grab them in a box. I buy most of my stuff by the box when I can. I know it's not possible at first. 

Try to get on SBCs mailing list for quick notice. Take their warnings about things going quickly especially for bigger companies. They will roll around sooner or later again. They always do. 

In Nica I learned that Norteño is used in a very exclusive way up by the Honduran border. It can be a slam if called that by a person from the South. 

But Brujito is like little male witch. Some funny names strike me, like in strange Australian wines.


----------



## gunnersguru

I got on here to post the DE liga 20% but got beat to it.


----------



## ivandrocco

My Father 40% off on cigar page... too bad I just bought some last week!


----------



## JimOD

In 2003 La Aurora made a limited edition to commemorate their hundredth anniversary. The Cien Anos, or 100 Anos. Havana Cigar Club currently has about 100 boxes of the corona which have been stored in the La Aurora vault for the last 12 years or so. The cigars were stored after they were rolled, so they have been aged. Another vitola of this blend was number two cigar of the year, behind a CC, in 2005. They are selling boxes only, which have 30 cigars to the box. Retail is nine dollars a cigar, and they are offering them while they last to Stogie Geek listeners at 25% off. Havana Cigar Club phone number is 401-287-4250. If you want to hear the backstory, it is on the podcast from this Monday, February 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mario D

My latest purchase.


----------



## UBC03

Mario D said:


> My latest purchase.


No worries, but next time try the " my latest purchase" thread..

This is more for alerting other members to deals guys find on smokes and accessories


----------



## UBC03

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=201050&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

What's Your Latest Non-Cuban Purchase? II


----------



## Mario D

UBC03 said:


> No worries, but next time try the " my latest purchase" thread..
> 
> This is more for alerting other members to deals guys find on smokes and accessories


Ugh. Sorry... My phone must have clicked the wrong link. I thought I was posting in "what was your latest purchase"


----------



## UBC03

Mario D said:


> Ugh. Sorry... My phone must have clicked the wrong link. I thought I was posting in "what was your latest purchase"


Been there..No worries bro.
Thanks


----------



## lex61

Joe Cigar has Oliva MB3 Churchills, 10 for $49. Never tried them but they seem to be well received here.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Noticed that JR Cigars is doing 8% back through EBATES. If this is old news....nevamind


----------



## Champagne InHand

NormH3 said:


> Noticed that JR Cigars is doing 8% back through EBATES. If this is old news....nevamind


Yes. Old news, but if you are buying from JR, Thompson or Famous, Ebates is the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Champagne InHand said:


> Yes. Old news, but if you are buying from JR, Thompson or Famous, Ebates is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. It had been a while. Last time I ordered it was at 6%


----------



## Maxh92

For those that like Oliva V, Cigar Page has them on sale.

OLIVA V MELANIO 96-RATED GEMS 40% OFF?.box bedlam starting $51 per.


----------



## FTPuff

Maxh92 said:


> For those that like Oliva V, Cigar Page has them on sale.
> 
> OLIVA V MELANIO 96-RATED GEMS 40% OFF?.box bedlam starting $51 per.


THANK YOU!!!!!

Just picked up a box of 24 double toros for $148 shipped!


----------



## Champagne InHand

PATTY30 at antilliancigars.com. There selection is seriously reduced but these folks do a good job and have some cash since selling the Sosa brand. 

Enjoy the prices if you have been waiting for something special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> PATTY30 at antilliancigars.com. There selection is seriously reduced but these folks do a good job and have some cash since selling the Sosa brand.
> 
> Enjoy the prices if you have been waiting for something special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone - Got any recommendations on any of the Sosa Line?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

St Paddy’s Scorcher is on!

at cigarpage


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC put RoMa craft on sale through the weekend at 25% off. If you haven't enjoyed a RoMa craft, now is your chance. 

Again I accidentally delete before I memorized the code. 

Perhaps others on the list could fill that in here. SBC has tons of sticks on sale but each with different codes and a raffle. 

Warped, Illusione and some up to half off. 

Anybody that could copy and paste the latest email offer, would be highly appreciated. 

I really thought I hit the back button while clearing email this morning. But apparently I didn't. I'll check my archived file, but iOS makes it hard to find these accidental deletes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

The code is: ROMATIME for the 25% off.


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> The code is: ROMATIME for the 25% off.


Thanks Bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick-seattle

*monte sale*

Holt's is running great sale on Montecristo, including Monte - 75% off
https://www.holts.com/index.php/specials/weekend-roast.html


----------



## jw13

Not sure if this was posted but Famous has their Drew Estate Traditional sampler on sale for 39.99 when you use the BQ970 promo code.


----------



## 1998bruin

Flatbed, a lesser known brand but one of my favs is having a 3 day sale, now thru Friday. Code mkt25 gets you 25% off, no minimum. Flatbed PANACEA Cigar Company - cigars, tobacco store, best cigars Flatbed Cigar Company

If you want some suggestions here are my favorites from there:

Panacea Green, Black Maduro
Billboard San Andres
Pennsyltucky (Broadleaf wrapper with some KFC filler in there, so good)
Track 7

If you like connies their regular Panacea Black is very good.

Cheers!


----------



## krnhecty

pardon the noob question but.... sbc is the acronym for ...?


----------



## Kidvegas

krnhecty said:


> pardon the noob question but.... sbc is the acronym for ...?


Small Batch Cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CP running the Sorcher!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Buy 2 get one free 5-pack frenzy at Famous 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/5-pack-frenzy


----------



## nick-seattle

Great deal on Room 101 Uncle Lee Ranfla Box of 10. $3.95 per cigar. Awesome cigar and unbelievable deal. Grabbed 3 boxes.
https://www.cigar.com/p/room-101-uncle-lee-cigars/1507353/


----------



## Maxh92

Cigar Page has deals on 10 packs for some brands that start with the letter "C"... Crowned Heads, CAO, etc. are some of the included ones.


----------



## 1998bruin

Scroll down on cigarpage and you'll see 10 A Flores Corojo 6x60 for $20!


----------



## lex61

1998bruin said:


> Scroll down on cigarpage and you'll see 10 A Flores Corojo 6x60 for $20!


Never tried these but at that price it looks like a perfect golf cigar. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

lex61 said:


> Never tried these but at that price it looks like a perfect golf cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those who love a giant ring gauge stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

CP running 40% off AJF 10pks

New World 
San Lotano
Enclave 

To list a few!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Kidvegas said:


> CP running 40% off AJF 10pks
> 
> New World
> San Lotano
> Enclave
> 
> To list a few!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't beat this. I just picked up a 10 pack of Last Call Habano for roughly $3 bucks a stick (w/ free shipping).


----------



## Bird-Dog

Maxh92 said:


> Can't beat this. I just picked up a 10 pack of Last Call Habano for roughly $3 bucks a stick (w/ free shipping).


+1

I picked up a tenner of New World Almirantes for ~$4.00 apiece; about $1.50 cheaper than the lowest I've gotten them for before. Great cigar that seems to be almost universally appreciated. Enjoyed by most veteran smokers and still accessible enough to hand out to newbies.

The whole line-up looks good at these prices, though.


----------



## NightFish

CP also slinging Montecristo White at 53% off. I think the White may be my favorite mild smoke at the moment.


----------



## csk415

If you haven't checked out Cigarplace.biz you might want to give it a look. I have a order in route and have seen other orders from them. Pretty good prices.


----------



## scott1256ca

If you decide to try cigarplace.biz, there is a 10% code on blindmanspuff.
And, interestingly enough, though maybe this is what csk415 was referring to, they are listed on the home page at 50% off for some of the 5ers


----------



## Champagne InHand

Romatime at SBC through tomorrow at midnight. 25% off. 

I bought another box of the Intemperance Charity. I have that to go with the box of the Whiskey Rebellion in darker wrapper. Glad to see the 25% discounts on a label that has pretty fair prices to begin with. The cabinet has 30 cigars and is $117 delivered. Not bad in my book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krnhecty

scorcher on cigar page


----------



## 1998bruin

A couple new deals at Flatbed: truck30 for 30% off, expires today. I used it on the deal of the day to get more like 40% off. The other is if you sign up for email list they'll send you 40% off code! Flatbedcigarcompany.com. I know I post a lot about them but it's because they're really good cigars and not necessarily all that well known.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

1998bruin said:


> A couple new deals at Flatbed: truck30 for 30% off, expires today. I used it on the deal of the day to get more like 40% off. The other is if you sign up for email list they'll send you 40% off code! Flatbedcigarcompany.com. I know I post a lot about them but it's because they're really good cigars and not necessarily all that well known.


What are some of your favorites and their profiles?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Get your "Illusione" on at SBC. This weekend 27% off. That's about as good as it gets. 

On of my favorite NC marques. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Started an order last night at JR with the normal 8% Ebates but never finished it. Started from scratch today and the EBATES discount is 14%.


----------



## blackrabbit

NormH3 said:


> Started an order last night at JR with the normal 8% Ebates but never finished it. Started from scratch today and the EBATES discount is 14%.


They bumped up best c prices up to 14% back as well.


----------



## NormH3

blackrabbit said:


> They bumped up best c prices up to 14% back as well.


Must be an EBATES thing.


----------



## UBC03

It's an April fool's special on ebates. I forgot about them thanks for the reminder guys

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fans of the Espanoza Maduro. JR has'em all day with 20ct Corona boxes stating at $69 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hey Padron guys cigar page is running a sale

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Diesel sale at CI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

CP running 40% off Oliva

O's
G's

As well as, dare i say Nub Cameroon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

I moved the whole Amazon discussion to it's own thread so we don't gum up this Deals thread if there's more to say on the subject.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/245426-amazon.html


----------



## bripper

JimOD said:


> Diesel sale at CI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Grabbed a box of Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.x belicosos. That and another AJ Fernandez offering -- San Lotano Habano toro -- are my regular smokes. AJ will be on a postage stamp some day.
Took about 30 minutes on hold, listening to Sinatra songs and excuses for their software issues, but finally reached a customer service rep. And she gave me free shipping Priority Mail.


----------



## Gummy Jones

ci has a one day deal on v double robustos that is pretty slick ($99/box)
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/


----------



## Kidvegas

For all you My Father Fans 
CP is running 35% off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SBC has 22% off RoMa Craft today with code ROMA .
Also held over is 20% off Fable, HVC, H &S, Guaimaro, Guardian of the Farm, and Serino with Code WEDNESDAY.


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice! CP has New World Boxes for $75 amongst others, Camacho triple and Corojo Corona's cheap!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Remove


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Nice! CP has New World Boxes for $75 amongst others, Camacho triple and Corojo Corona's cheap!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shouldn't have looked... they also have 20% off Padron 5ers. Couldn't resist the NW @ <$4 a stick.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> I shouldn't have looked... they also have 20% off Padron 5ers. Couldn't resist the NW @ <$4 a stick.


Yeah bro, it's a damn fine price on a great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Jericho Hill's 12 Honest Men- on sale at Holts $47.50 free shipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Jericho Hill's 12 Honest Men- on sale at Holts $47.50 free shipping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STOP! My Taxes are due!


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> STOP! My Taxes are due!


Lol...I've been scoping out all the auctions and sales today. My fingers itching but, my wallet's playing hard to get!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Kidvegas said:


> Nice! CP has New World Boxes for $75 amongst others, Camacho triple and Corojo Corona's cheap!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Just picked up 5 3000 Naturals for $26 shipped.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Scorcher running at CP - Lord help my wallet.


----------



## csk415

If you want to try the iron horse smokes heres your chance at a great price. The $1 economy ship price should be activated with the link. If not go back to home page and click the 1$ ship banner. Good deals on other smokes also.
https://www.famous-smoke.com/iron+horse+toro+5+pack+cigars/item+36626


----------



## NightFish

SoCal Gunner said:


> STOP! My Taxes are due!


Here's a solution. Start having babies. I started really liking tax time after having 3 kids. We used to pay big time but now get a good grip of cash back every year. It's awesome if I ignore the $1900 a month we pay for preschool and daycare. I told my wife that I'm gonna use that money to buy a Ferrari when the last kid hits kindergarden and they're all in school for free. :vs_laugh:

Cigar Page is freaking killing me lately between the Padron and My Father sales plus about $60 off of AJ New World boxes. I just know the 25% off Aston thing will get me if I go back and look.


----------



## UBC03

Fuente sale on cigars and pipes

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

NightFish said:


> Here's a solution. Start having babies. I started really liking tax time after having 3 kids. We used to pay big time but now get a good grip of cash back every year. It's awesome if I ignore the $1900 a month we pay for preschool and daycare. I told my wife that I'm gonna use that money to buy a Ferrari when the last kid hits kindergarden and they're all in school for free. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Cigar Page is freaking killing me lately between the Padron and My Father sales plus about $60 off of AJ New World boxes. I just know the 25% off Aston thing will get me if I go back and look.


Believe it or not those kids get more expensive the older they get, even preschool and daycare aside.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Everybody's taxes are due. That's why they are having good sales now. Gotta plan around these events. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

SoCal Gunner said:


> Scorcher running at CP - Lord help my wallet.


Do they normally do those scorchers all day long? Some pretty sweet deals going on there...


----------



## Kidvegas

Del Fuego said:


> Do they normally do those scorchers all day long? Some pretty sweet deals going on there...


They last just long enough to fleece your pockets....that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> They last just long enough to fleece your pockets....that's for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly no one knows how long it lasts because we're always broke before it ends.

PS - scored some San Lotano per recommendations here at half B&M prices.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Exactly no one knows how long it lasts because we're always broke before it ends.
> 
> PS - scored some San Lotano per recommendations here at half B&M prices.


If only i could double like this post!! Give those babies 6 months and enjoy Bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Jr Super Saturday
40% off all Oliva (Boxes and some singles)


----------



## Maxh92

For you Alec Bradley fans, JR is having a 30% off boxes sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

Alec Bradley on sale @ CP Prensado and others:smile2:


----------



## Napa Cab

Is 10% off at Tampa Humidor a good discount I haven't bought any cigars from here but they have a cigar I want and was wondering if this is a good discount for this site? I just received a email from them.


----------



## Napa Cab

Room 101 Uncle Lee on sale @ Holts for 65% off plus free shipping.


----------



## mpomario

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/dominate-retails/2002144/

Padilla Dominus

Churchill boxes for $54.

Robusto $49


----------



## Del Fuego

Rocky Patel fans can enjoy 45% off 5-packs at Cigar Page for the next 3 days.


----------



## Champagne InHand

20% off Warped SBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

Napa Cab said:


> Room 101 Uncle Lee on sale @ Holts for 65% off plus free shipping.


Ordered one of these 10 count boxes earlier today. Never had a room 101 at all, but after looking up reviews and the price decided to get it. How is this or particular line? Picked up some Cain as well.


----------



## Kidvegas

CP gotta 10pk sale going! Lots of good stuff to choose from!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Kidvegas said:


> CP gotta 10pk sale going! Lots of good stuff to choose from!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i noticed their prices on those are inflated by at least 15% compared to their prices on daily deals


----------



## Kidvegas

The prices did look a bit high! Good call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Kidvegas said:


> The prices did look a bit high! Good call
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least one of the better offerings on that "deal" is 25% more than i paid a couple weeks ago for the same thing


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gummy Jones said:


> at least one of the better offerings on that "deal" is 25% more than i paid a couple weeks ago for the same thing


Good heads up. It's good to call out a sight that jacks up a price to put something on sale. I hate that kind of marketing/price structure.

It's why I won't buy Levi's or anything at Kohl's. My wife knows their system and they have people that don't coupon..., subsidizing their normal customer.

Bad on CP. Once upon a time they used to always have great deals. Not so much these days as other vendors are predictable when they put stuff on sale. Brandshopper, not do much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

CP cancelled two orders which were made a few days apart for Camacho connies, saying they couldn't fill either one. No wonder these were the best prices I'd ever seen......they didn't have any (even though their site stated "in stock" when the orders were made).


Gotta watch everyone, nothing new there.


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> Good heads up. It's good to call out a sight that jacks up a price to put something on sale. I hate that kind of marketing/price structure.
> 
> It's why I won't buy Levi's or anything at Kohl's. My wife knows their system and they have people that don't coupon..., subsidizing their normal customer.
> 
> Bad on CP. Once upon a time they used to always have great deals. Not so much these days as other vendors are predictable when they put stuff on sale. Brandshopper, not do much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone noticed that Cigar Monster's prices aren't so good lately either?


----------



## Napa Cab

Gummy Jones said:


> i noticed their prices on those are inflated by at least 15% compared to their prices on daily deals


I was going to order a 10Pk of Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto for $56 and after reading this I didn't. I did a search and found them at Atlantic Cigar Co. for $19 a 5Pk and $65 a bundle of 20. The only thing they are on backorder for the Robusto size. I will wait!:suspicious: It pays to search before you buy:smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Napa Cab said:


> I was going to order a 10Pk of Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto for $56 and after reading this I didn't. I did a search and found them at Atlantic Cigar Co. for $19 a 5Pk and $65 a bundle of 20. The only thing they are on backorder for the Robusto size. I will wait!:suspicious: It pays to search before you buy:smile2:


DUDE!! Holts has the Master Blends Monster sampler. You get 5 sticks in each vitola totaling 20 sticks for $79

Don't know if thats some spectacular bargain or not but, it looks good to me! 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Kidvegas said:


> DUDE!! Holts has the Master Blends Monster sampler. You get 5 sticks in each vitola totaling 20 sticks for $79
> 
> Don't know if thats some spectacular bargain or not but, it looks good to me!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the six-pack deals on Holt's. The Master blend 6ers may be the best deal on the site.


----------



## Napa Cab

Gummy Jones said:


> i noticed their prices on those are inflated by at least 15% compared to their prices on daily deals





Kidvegas said:


> DUDE!! Holts has the Master Blends Monster sampler. You get 5 sticks in each vitola totaling 20 sticks for $79
> 
> Don't know if thats some spectacular bargain or not but, it looks good to me!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen that then I saw them on Atlantic Cigar. Thanks


----------



## scott1256ca

anyone know a promo code for atlantic cigar? Price on those mb3 look pretty inviting.


----------



## Champagne InHand

scott1256ca said:


> anyone know a promo code for atlantic cigar? Price on those mb3 look pretty inviting.


I don't know if there is one. Isn't Atlantic the outfit where you buy a membership similar to HR but they have better pricing? I remember looking into them a year or so back. Not terrible if they are your primary vendor, but I just refuse to buy memberships.

It's why I don't buy from JR any longer. If the deal is good enough I'll pay the shipping from them or Famous but haven't run into many these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Thanks for the info. I will never be ordering enough from them to make it worth my while to buy a $60 membership. They charge too much for shipping to Canada. So a once in a while thing at best. Maybe they never dole out promo codes because they want you to buy a membership. I didn't really give it much thought.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

CP is up to some Shenanigans: The San Lotano Oval Maduros I bought during the Scorcher got canceled as "out of stock", but then the next day they were back in my cart at full price. 
I did the live chat and told them they weren't the right company for me and to cancel all my pending orders and then delete my account.
10 minutes later the cigars were price adjusted and on the way with some cigar points dropped in my account.
I'm not sure if I'll ever use them though: I'm not very forgiving when it comes to this type of "manipulation".


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> CP is up to some Shenanigans: The San Lotano Oval Maduros I bought during the Scorcher got canceled as "out of stock", but then the next day they were back in my cart at full price.
> I did the live chat and told them they weren't the right company for me and to cancel all my pending orders and then delete my account.
> 10 minutes later the cigars were price adjusted and on the way with some cigar points dropped in my account.
> I'm not sure if I'll ever use them though: I'm not very forgiving when it comes to this type of "manipulation".


I tired of some bad CS. I only buy the Padrón 1964 when their price is good. I have been burned twice and that's one time too many.


----------



## bripper

SoCal Gunner said:


> CP is up to some Shenanigans: The San Lotano Oval Maduros I bought during the Scorcher got canceled as "out of stock", but then the next day they were back in my cart at full price.
> I did the live chat and told them they weren't the right company for me and to cancel all my pending orders and then delete my account.
> 10 minutes later the cigars were price adjusted and on the way with some cigar points dropped in my account.
> I'm not sure if I'll ever use them though: I'm not very forgiving when it comes to this type of "manipulation".





Champagne InHand said:


> I tired of some bad CS. I only buy the Padrón 1964 when their price is good. I have been burned twice and that's one time too many.


The bait-and-switch stuff is muy malo. We got too many options for smokes.
Deleted CigarPage from my browser. Unsubscribe!


----------



## TCstr8

Have bought a number of things from CP. Once they sent me a 5er when I ordered 2 x 5ers. Sent an email, received tracking number and apology email within a few hours. 

They are one of my preferred places to shop online along with SBC. Hate to see issues, but I'll be a glutton for punishment and will keep using them until I get burned. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'd put SBC in an Elite Class all by itself when it comes to service and reliability.

But to get back on track, here are their Sunday Specials:

CODE:*SBC60*= 10% off plus a free surprise cigar when you spend $60+

CODE:*SBC120*= 15% off plus a free AVO IMPROVISATION 2017 when you spend $120+

CODE:*SBC240*= 20% off plus a free Davidoff Aniversario No. 2 when you spend $240+

CODE:*SBC400*= 20% off plus a free Davidoff Royal Salomone when you spend $400+


----------



## Bigjohn

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'd put SBC in an Elite Class all by itself when it comes to service and reliability.
> 
> But to get back on track, here are their Sunday Specials:
> 
> CODE:*SBC60*= 10% off plus a free surprise cigar when you spend $60+
> 
> CODE:*SBC120*= 15% off plus a free AVO IMPROVISATION 2017 when you spend $120+
> 
> CODE:*SBC240*= 20% off plus a free Davidoff Aniversario No. 2 when you spend $240+
> 
> CODE:*SBC400*= 20% off plus a free Davidoff Royal Salomone when you spend $400+


That's a dangerous coupon................someone spot me $400 
On a serious note, SBC really sound like they are a top shelf company. Their shipping policy alone makes me want to buy from them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bigjohn said:


> That's a dangerous coupon................someone spot me $400
> On a serious note, SBC really sound like they are a top shelf company. Their shipping policy alone makes me want to buy from them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While that wasn't enough to get me to buy, I usually wait until they have 25%+ reductions off the normal price. They do offer a basic 10% off with "Puff" code and if you are dying to try a 5er that free priority shipping is always there. 
These are good guys. I try and purchase boxes from them but I also never hesitate to buy a few 5ers either. Shipping with Bóveda packs and proper storage prior to purchase is important to me. That and they must go through mikes of bubble wrap and Saran Wrap in the packaging process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Cigar Page is running some great deals on mazos. Got some AB stuff in there including the Prensado and, Black Market.


----------



## Maxh92

For you Gurkha lovers out there, JR is running a deal. 6 cigars for $20.:surprise:


----------



## Fusion

For you Man O' War fans, cigar.com has 3 Salomons for $5. 1 per customer
1 x Man O’ War Salomon (7.1”x58)
1 x Man O’ War Ruination Salomon (7.1”x58)
1 x Man O’ War Legend Salomon (7.1”x58)


----------



## poppajon75

Fusion said:


> For you Man O' War fans, cigar.com has 3 Salomons for $5. 1 per customer
> 1 x Man O' War Salomon (7.1"x58)
> 1 x Man O' War Ruination Salomon (7.1"x58)
> 1 x Man O' War Legend Salomon (7.1"x58)


Couldn't find it. Would you happen to have a link?


----------



## Fusion

poppajon75 said:


> Couldn't find it. Would you happen to have a link?


Here you go https://www.cigar.com/p/manowarsalomontriosampler/2001302/


----------



## poppajon75

Thanks bro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Fusion said:


> For you Man O' War fans, cigar.com has 3 Salomons for $5. 1 per customer
> 1 x Man O' War Salomon (7.1"x58)
> 1 x Man O' War Ruination Salomon (7.1"x58)
> 1 x Man O' War Legend Salomon (7.1"x58)


And the economy shipping is $9.99, so unless you have something else in the cart with free shipping, that $5 turns to $15.


----------



## Fusion

SoCal Gunner said:


> And the economy shipping is $9.99, so unless you have something else in the cart with free shipping, that $5 turns to $15.


There is always a catch with these things


----------



## poppajon75

CBid has RB Genesis the Project(150 boxes/20 count) @ $49.99 a piece for the robusto. Talk about a great budget smoke at a deal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC 20% off all Viaje and Caldwell purchases greater than $50. Code "Wednesday ". 

I'm thinking of buying a box of the Caldwell Signatures, even as I'm trying to save for the Nica trip. 

Buying the box puts them near a $5 smoke. Caldwell doesn't disappoint on most occasions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary...64% Savings

10er for $32.50 shipped

https://goo.gl/ADbJQG


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary...64% Savings
> 
> 10er for $32.50 shipped
> 
> https://goo.gl/ADbJQG


My firewall doesn't like that link.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Regiampiero said:


> My firewall doesn't like that link.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It has been shortened, that's all 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialb/2002134/

In case you're trying NOT to buy it


----------



## Regiampiero

CloakedInSmoke said:


> It has been shortened, that's all
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialb/2002134/
> 
> In case you're trying NOT to buy it


I'm trying, but won't succeed aparently 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/hc-seres-maduro2-belicoso/2002313/#p-2002312
Great deal on these if you like them like I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Lots if nice ones here at decent prices. Invite only, but maybe it'll work for everyone. 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/invite-only-flash-sale/2002130/?v=50


----------



## WABOOM

CloakedInSmoke said:


> It has been shortened, that's all
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialb/2002134/
> 
> In case you're trying NOT to buy it


I don't know how I'm going to talk myself out of buying those. because I can't justify buying anymore at this point. but I'm still going to probably order those. Lol


----------



## blackrabbit

E-mail from Small Batch:

*Viaje Zombie SS & Zombie Antidote C.E Preorder! *

We just got word will be getting a delivery from Viaje tomorrow/Friday. Going to let the special ride another day to allow those who are interested to pre order. Info below! 
Enjoy 20% off Viaje & Caldwell on purchases $50+!
Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. We are testing out a new type of coupon code method. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the two categories green. Hope that all makes sense!

CODE: *WEDNESDAY* = 20% off Viaje & Caldwell Category orders $50+!"


----------



## Tony Costa

*Camacho*

10hr sale - JR has Camacho Connecticut 5pk $24.95
I can't post links yet - too newbie :frown2:


----------



## 10Bears

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/prime...y-get-a-camacho-5-pack-for-only-24-95-save-30


----------



## poppajon75

CP is running 50% off San Latano 5 packs right now.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> CP is running 50% off San Latano 5 packs right now.


Nice! Just picked up some San Latano Corona's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBC special










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

blackrabbit said:


> E-mail from Small Batch:
> 
> *Viaje Zombie SS & Zombie Antidote C.E Preorder! *
> 
> We just got word will be getting a delivery from Viaje tomorrow/Friday. Going to let the special ride another day to allow those who are interested to pre order. Info below!
> Enjoy 20% off Viaje & Caldwell on purchases $50+!
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. We are testing out a new type of coupon code method. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the two categories green. Hope that all makes sense!
> 
> CODE: *WEDNESDAY* = 20% off Viaje & Caldwell Category orders $50+!"


Anyone pick up the Zombie Shot Shells? I wanted some just for kicks, but they were sold out.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone pick up the Zombie Shot Shells? I wanted some just for kicks, but they were sold out.


Never saw them even go on pre-order was going to grab some but never got a chance. Got a fiver of the antidotes though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone pick up the Zombie Shot Shells? I wanted some just for kicks, but they were sold out.


I picked up a fiver of the Shot Shells and a fiver of the Antidote. The Shot Shells sold out very quick. I should have gotten more of the Shells as I see they have good reviews and are obviously in very high demand so they must be pretty good.

Also more Kudos to small batch as they said they might not even get the till today, but they got and shipped mine yesterday!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Oliva boxes are 40% off at Famous (so technically 55% off).


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBC weekend deals










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

JtAv8tor said:


> SBC weekend deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where do you sign up for the socials on their website? I swear I've signed up for their emails, but I never get any of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Maxh92 said:


> Where do you sign up for the socials on their website? I swear I've signed up for their emails, but I never get any of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I registered my account it took a couple days before I started seeing emails from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justncredibl3

Maxh92 said:


> Where do you sign up for the socials on their website? I swear I've signed up for their emails, but I never get any of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had emailed smallbatch and the response I recieved was that the system was sending emails to customers that had already made a purchase from them. They had a small incident with the post office when mail man asked how did they get all of those addresses. Andrew got back to me very quickly and informed me this happened. He said he would see if he could add me manually.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

hmmm okay so I have now found CigarPage....say a prayer for my back account....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scorcher running on cigar page. Just in case you are interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Tony Costa said:


> hmmm okay so I have now found CigarPage....say a prayer for my back account....


Wait until you have your first talk with the devil.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regiampiero said:


> Wait until you have your first talk with the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Shhhhh don't say that too loudly you will summon the demons....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4thtry

Any deals anywhere on xikar products? I've been looking for allume lighter and xi cutter. Been a Palio/Colibri guy but want to try something new. Any deals out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

Regiampiero said:


> Wait until you have your first talk with the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If you mean cigarbid, did a while ago, but gave up on them after some shady crap especially with the shipping tier.


----------



## Regiampiero

Tony Costa said:


> If you mean cigarbid, did a while ago, but gave up on them after some shady crap especially with the shipping tier.


That's not something many of us can say. Consider your self lucky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

4thtry said:


> Any deals anywhere on xikar products? I've been looking for allume lighter and xi cutter. Been a Palio/Colibri guy but want to try something new. Any deals out there?


eBay is a good way to go on those.

CI had a 20% Off that expired last Friday. But even with it you could do better. For example, an Allume single would have netted down to $40 & change plus shipping. But you can pick them up on eBay all day long for around $35 shipped, give or take a dollar or two depending on which vendor has the color you want. I suspect similar savings on double & triple, though I did not check them out. Same sort of story on Xi cutters.


----------



## piken

H. Upmann The Banker - Currency 5.5 x 48

Holt's box of 15 for $59.95 shipped for free

Great deal at $4 each.


----------



## 4thtry

curmudgeonista said:


> eBay is a good way to go on those.
> 
> CI had a 20% Off that expired last Friday. But even with it you could do better. For example, an Allume single would have netted down to $40 & change plus shipping. But you can pick them up on eBay all day long for around $35 shipped, give or take a dollar or two depending on which vendor has the color you want. I suspect similar savings on double & triple, though I did not check them out. Same sort of story on Xi cutters.


That's the route I was leaning towards. Seems the best prices are on eBay.

Everything I've read says that differences in price between the xi1 & xi3 are simply for aesthetics. Do you agree with this or have you noticed one being any better than the other? The xi1 definitely seems "pretty" enough for me especially given the lower price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

4thtry said:


> That's the route I was leaning towards. Seems the best prices are on eBay.
> 
> Everything I've read says that differences in price between the xi1 & xi3 are simply for aesthetics. Do you agree with this or have you noticed one being any better than the other? The xi1 definitely seems "pretty" enough for me especially given the lower price point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had 2 xikar cutters. The one I have now is the x1. I lost and x2 x3, I just cant remember as both were black like the cuter I now use but the earlier one had blades that were thinner. Not much of a difference, especially if you Jeep your cutter clean. Maybe the other cutter was a touch more razor sharp but it could be that this cutter, like every cutter I've owned does seem to slowly lose its crispness but considering its cut well over 1000+ cigars, it is still a very good cuter and the one I look for.

Don't pay too much but get one you like aesthetically. I wanted black hard plastic. Not faux carbon fiber not some strange brown nor titanium because what matters is the blade. YMMV but I want the best functionality over time.

I bought mine off eBay as their prices were a bit better. My first was off eBay but had a CI happy face in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

4thtry said:


> That's the route I was leaning towards. Seems the best prices are on eBay.
> 
> Everything I've read says that differences in price between the xi1 & xi3 are simply for aesthetics. Do you agree with this or have you noticed one being any better than the other? The xi1 definitely seems "pretty" enough for me especially given the lower price point.


Both work great, and I use them both interchangeably. But if I had to make a call on it, I'd say my Xi3 cuts ever-so slightly crisper. Might just be normal variance that could happen between two of the same model, though.

I've had an Xi1 for years and loved it. But after years of use I felt it wasn't quite as sharp as it had been. So I sent it in for sharpening right after I bought the Xi3. They sent me back a brand new Xi1 instead (not sure if this is SOP or why they did). So my comparison is new vs a new received within weeks of each other.


----------



## 4thtry

Looks like the xi1's can be had starting at ~$36 and the xi3's starting at ~$65 and going much higher. 

After both of your reviews I'll be leaning towards the xi1. Almost double the price isn't worth a slight variance when you both said they work great. 

Appreciate the help fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

4thtry said:


> Looks like the xi1's can be had starting at ~$36 and the xi3's starting at ~$65 and going much higher.
> 
> After both of your reviews I'll be leaning towards the xi1. Almost double the price isn't worth a slight variance when you both said they work great.
> 
> Appreciate the help fellas!


You should also consider the Perfect Cutter from Cuban Crafters. It has a back on it so it's hard to cut wrong.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Del Fuego said:


> You should also consider the Perfect Cutter from Cuban Crafters. It has a back on it so it's hard to cut wrong.


I think Jim @*4thtry* is well beyond that stage. IMO Cuban Crafter's Perfect Cutters cut a little too deep. Good for beginners to get the hang of a two-blade; but, like training wheels, not something an experienced cigarist should need after a certain point. YMMV

I do like their Euro slim cutter, though, if you want a decent $15 open guillotine. But again, I think Jim is looking to step into better grade accessories now, and the Xi1 is a bargain at $36. Looks, feels, and performs like twice the price (Duh on me, since they list for close to that!)


----------



## Del Fuego

curmudgeonista said:


> I think Jim @*4thtry* is well beyond that stage. IMO Cuban Crafter's Perfect Cutters cut a little too deep. Good for beginners to get the hang of a two-blade; but, like training wheels, not something an experienced cigarist should need after a certain point. YMMV
> 
> I do like their Euro slim cutter, though, if you want a decent $15 open guillotine. But again, I think Jim is looking to step into better grade accessories now, and the Xi1 is a bargain at $36. Looks, feels, and performs like twice the price (Duh on me, since they list for close to that!)


Good to know. I just like the idea of not having to think about exactly where to cut. If it's cutting too deep, then that is a problem. A lot of people around here do seem to like them though. That's the only reason I suggested it. I don't own one.


----------



## 4thtry

Appreciate the suggestion but I like being able to align my own cuts. The perfect cutter has its place but doesn't suit my needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Scorcher going on now at cpage


----------



## Champagne InHand

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Scorcher going on now at cpage


Did they just keep this going from Sunday. I checked Monday morning early and it was still on. You have to really cherry pick through the scorchers as some really are not great deals at all and with only 3 minutes it's hard to check elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> Did they just keep this going from Sunday. I checked Monday morning early and it was still on. You have to really cherry pick through the scorchers as some really are not great deals at all and with only 3 minutes it's hard to check elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've even witnessed the same cigars come up at different prices. Gotta know what you're getting into, then make sure you get it.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Champagne InHand said:


> Did they just keep this going from Sunday. I checked Monday morning early and it was still on. You have to really cherry pick through the scorchers as some really are not great deals at all and with only 3 minutes it's hard to check elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SoCal Gunner said:


> I've even witnessed the same cigars come up at different prices. Gotta know what you're getting into, then make sure you get it.


Not sure if it was an extention from Sunday. When I stumbled across it this morning though they had some Flor de Las Antillas (toro) for 85$ shipped for the box, one of the better deals I've seen on there. Last week I was also able to snag some Le Bijou 1922's for a steal too. But yes, some deals are better than others, some aren't really deals at all. You have to pay close attention.


----------



## ivandrocco

Not sure the appropriate place to post this, looks like a deal to me. Heads up new englanders: https://albany.craigslist.org/fuo/6103023363.html


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

ivandrocco said:


> Not sure the appropriate place to post this, looks like a deal to me. Heads up new englanders: https://albany.craigslist.org/fuo/6103023363.html


Only a 2 hr drive for me...tempting


----------



## ivandrocco

@TheGentlemansLifestyle, close to me too, but need it like a hole in the head.


----------



## Del Fuego

Champagne InHand said:


> Did they just keep this going from Sunday. I checked Monday morning early and it was still on. You have to really cherry pick through the scorchers as some really are not great deals at all and with only 3 minutes it's hard to check elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you put one of those deals in your cart, I think you have 20 minutes to pay for it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Del Fuego said:


> If you put one of those deals in your cart, I think you have 20 minutes to pay for it.


This is true which is a pressure tactic to make you buy something fast. I don't like it. I actually put 2 x 5ers of Herrara de Esteli in my cart or tried to buy it took over a minute to add. I hit it right when it popped. I refreshed then decided that $6/stick was decent but I just zeroed it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

*Viaje Zombies*

Just received a email from Atlantic Cigars Viaje Zombies are in stock.


----------



## MidwestToker

Don't know if you guys ever see the deals at the bottom of CigarPage. Usually they're pretty terrible sticks or are like 7x58 vitolas. But they have La Aurora Doble Maduro Robusto 10ers for $22 shipped. I haven't had this blend, but I've never had a bad maduro from La Aurora. I took a chance.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So it looks as if CP is constantly running 5-10 pack specials. But their daily specials that can last for 3 days are below. 

I checked out some boxes at cigar auctioneer and at the famous outlet and found CP was better just searching by brand it I had a free ship coupon from famous and found Inferno dirty cheap so I bought them as well. 

Slippery slope indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Champagne InHand said:


> So it looks as if CP is constantly running 5-10 pack specials. But their daily specials that can last for 3 days are below.
> 
> I checked out some boxes at cigar auctioneer and at the famous outlet and found CP was better just searching by brand it I had a free ship coupon from famous and found Inferno dirty cheap so I bought them as well.
> 
> Slippery slope indeed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, there a lot of useless upbidding in auction sites. Always know what you're bidding on and how much you should be paying for it retail. I've post many pictures of people spending more money at auction for stuff they could just buy straight from the affiliated store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

JtAv8tor said:


> Small batch deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just took advantage of this, thanks for posting :vs_cool:


----------



## ivandrocco

http://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-b...ack-four-hundred-vitolas-gratis-shipping.html

Lots of good stuff here... any gems you all want to point out?

Was looking at the Tatuaje Miami Noellas and Havana Angelas. Put the Havana Angelas in my cart.

Also eyeing Imperiosas and Herrera Estellis. I think the Ligas are actually cheaper than on SBC with the discount.


----------



## WABOOM

MidwestToker said:


> Don't know if you guys ever see the deals at the bottom of CigarPage. Usually they're pretty terrible sticks or are like 7x58 vitolas. But they have La Aurora Doble Maduro Robusto 10ers for $22 shipped. I haven't had this blend, but I've never had a bad maduro from La Aurora. I took a chance.


Man... that is cheap. Good smoke too. Please order those.


----------



## ivandrocco

WABOOM said:


> Man... that is cheap. Good smoke too. Please order those.


Double Maduro for the win? Not Corojo?

I went for the Tatuaje Havana IV Angeles and the La Palina El Diario KB... but maybe i'll go back for some of these.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So while there were some good deals and a lot of great scores on $2-$5 sticks, there were a lot that were not as good comparing box prices, and many that I would never consider premium smokes. 

For instance one can find many deals on Acid Kuba Kuba many places and that's a stick I have given away, long ago. 

But I did buckle and thought pricing on
Caldwell LLtK Lock Stock were probably below a 20% discount at SBC would give you. 

Same for 
My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto, while the larger sizes didn't seem to offer nearly the same value when compared to LP No.9 Belicoso, which were just a couple dollars higher in price. Same for many in the LP line up available. 
I compare a lot to B&M pricing and SBC 20 off here. 

For me the ****** credit 6 months no interest, no payment kicks in as I leave for Nica at months end and I want to keep all cash reserves handy as well as CC, particularly my travel Visa, which I also use for cigars. 

I can't do that with SBC or B&M, even if I choose to pay this off right after I get back. 

Anyhow happy hunting. There is a lot out there. Shop wisely. 

Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Someone should create an app or a bot that automatically searches for pricing at all these online stores. Select the stores you want it to search, put in the cigar, size, quantity and presto. It's all sorted by price + shipping lowest to high.


----------



## Hari Seldon

ivandrocco said:


> http://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-b...ack-four-hundred-vitolas-gratis-shipping.html
> 
> Lots of good stuff here... any gems you all want to point out?
> 
> Was looking at the Tatuaje Miami Noellas and Havana Angelas. Put the Havana Angelas in my cart.
> 
> Also eyeing Imperiosas and Herrera Estellis. I think the Ligas are actually cheaper than on SBC with the discount.


It sounds like you already made your choice, but for me the Havana VI line are probably my favorite cigars. I can't remember what names correlate to what sizes though, all of them have been great.

The miami's are very close to the same cigar, Pete Johnson is the guy that started the brand and he has said the Havana VI is the same blend as the miami with a slightly less strong leaf replacing one of them ( a viso for a seco or whatever, I can never remember the different leaf types off the top of my head). You can't go wrong with either!

The only la imperiosa I have had is the Robusto grande or extra, and I didn't see that one on cigar page earlier. The Herrera estelis included the lonsdale if I recall which is a great size for that blend in my opinion and I think it was priced less than $5 a stick.


----------



## Tony Costa

CAO Ltd Edition Amazon Basin (6"X52) - Box of 18

Can't find them anywhere else


----------



## WABOOM

ivandrocco said:


> Double Maduro for the win? Not Corojo?
> 
> I went for the Tatuaje Havana IV Angeles and the La Palina El Diario KB... but maybe i'll go back for some of these.


I like their Corojo a lot but the Maduro is great, especially for that price.


----------



## ivandrocco

@Tony Costa, let me know if you want to sell a fiver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

ivandrocco said:


> @Tony Costa, let me know if you want to sell a fiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha...! yea I decided to splurge and buy some since they have amazing reviews. For $109 shipped hard to say no as they are at least another $20 everywhere else that even has them.


----------



## Tony Costa

had too !


----------



## 10Bears

Tony Costa said:


> CAO Ltd Edition Amazon Basin (6"X52) - Box of 18
> 
> Can't find them anywhere else


Try here. CAO Amazon Basin


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch deals this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black Six

Coronacigar.com has boxes of La Palina Black Label Robustos and Toros on sale for $120, and $126 respectively. A great med-full to full smoke that's usually in the $160-$180 neighborhood.

I really want to be buying a box of these, but I've bought 5 boxes of cigars in the last 2 months. If I buy one more, I'll probably be sleeping in the garage until autumn. So I figure I'd just pass it on and live vicariously.


----------



## Randy956

Black 6 said:


> Coronacigar.com has boxes of La Palina Black Label Robustos and Toros on sale for $120, and $126 respectively. A great med-full to full smoke that's usually in the $160-$180 neighborhood.
> 
> I really want to be buying a box of these, but I've bought 5 boxes of cigars in the last 2 months. If I buy one more, I'll probably be sleeping in the garage until autumn. So I figure I'd just pass it on and live vicariously.


Oh men, I so get that. I too just bought a few boxes of smokes to keep the inventory up but I want more. Cigars are like guns, one can never have enough. :smile2:


----------



## Del Fuego

Black 6 said:


> Coronacigar.com has boxes of La Palina Black Label Robustos and Toros on sale for $120, and $126 respectively. A great med-full to full smoke that's usually in the $160-$180 neighborhood.
> 
> I really want to be buying a box of these, but I've bought 5 boxes of cigars in the last 2 months. If I buy one more, I'll probably be sleeping in the garage until autumn. So I figure I'd just pass it on and live vicariously.


That's the most well designed cigar website I've ever seen. Extensive collection of accessories also. I've never seen so many Xikar cutters.


----------



## Tony Costa

Black 6 said:


> Coronacigar.com has boxes of La Palina Black Label Robustos and Toros on sale for $120, and $126 respectively. A great med-full to full smoke that's usually in the $160-$180 neighborhood.
> 
> I really want to be buying a box of these, but I've bought 5 boxes of cigars in the last 2 months. If I buy one more, I'll probably be sleeping in the garage until autumn. So I figure I'd just pass it on and live vicariously.


FYI - They are also offering those as a BOGO with singles..brings it a little over $5/stick..not bad deal


----------



## Black Six

Tony Costa said:


> FYI - They are also offering those as a BOGO with singles..brings it a little over $5/stick..not bad deal


I didn't even notice that. Good catch! You could grab a 5'er for about 30 bucks. I might just have to do that.


----------



## Tony Costa

Black 6 said:


> I didn't even notice that. Good catch! You could grab a 5'er for about 30 bucks. I might just have to do that.


Already did :grin2: looked to be about the only one they were doing this, not that I checked every brand that was being pushed, but after seeing the reviews on this stick, and the fact it was mentioned ( which I'm doing more faithfully now ) figured I'd try a stick and :surprise: the BOGO line came up.


----------



## Tony Costa

Any thoughts?
Hoyo de Monterrey Edicion de Cumpleanos 150 Toro Cigars - 15 Count Box - Corona Cigar Company


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tony Costa said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Hoyo de Monterrey Edicion de Cumpleanos 150 Toro Cigars - 15 Count Box - Corona Cigar Company


I've bought 2 boxes of NC HdM over the years. I paid $80 for 25. In the end after aging them, I don't regret it. If you like peppery cigars you really shouldn't go wrong, but this is all from an enabler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SBC added 22% off Illusione and Roma Craft. I didn't get the different code but it might be Sunday. 

I'm all spent out. Minimum purchase or $60 before the discount though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> SBC added 22% off Illusione and Roma Craft. I didn't get the different code but it might be Sunday.
> 
> I'm all spent out. Minimum purchase or $60 before the discount though.


I'm not sure what good it does to post about it without giving the code. If they've got it they already know about the sale. If they're just going to find out about it from you and don't get the emails you need to give 'em the dang code!

*Illusione & RoMa Craft Sunday Funday*​

Starting now until midnight we have 22% off Illusione & RoMa Craft on purchases $60+! We also have some S.T Dupont's specials still running!

CODE: *SUNDAYFUNDAY* = 22% off the two categories on purchases $60+.

Code is not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer. The code will expire tonight at midnight. 5/07/2017. ​


----------



## Kidvegas

Thanks Gent's.. just snagged some Roma Cromagnon mode 5 ... at a great price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Must resist illusione sale ...I deleted the email already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Must resist illusione sale ...I deleted the email already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your restraint is admirable, I managed to hold out for about 15 minutes! ECCJ, Rothchildes


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> Your restraint is admirable, I managed to hold out for about 15 minutes! ECCJ, Rothchildes


Just picked up a box of MJ12s last week, and have an order for Tatuaje K222 and J21 on the way lmao...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not sure what good it does to post about it without giving the code. If they've got it they already know about the sale. If they're just going to find out about it from you and don't get the emails you need to give 'em the dang code!
> 
> *Illusione & RoMa Craft Sunday Funday*​
> 
> Starting now until midnight we have 22% off Illusione & RoMa Craft on purchases $60+! We also have some S.T Dupont's specials still running!
> 
> CODE: *SUNDAYFUNDAY* = 22% off the two categories on purchases $60+.
> 
> Code is not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer. The code will expire tonight at midnight. 5/07/2017. ​


I hit the delete button too quick. Thought I visualized Sunday. I missed Fun Day. I know people like to know about specials that are above 20%. For every pero son we get on a forum you probably have 100+ lurkers. I'm not trying to make more work for you, I just put it up as I thought I was Sunday as SBC used to have Day codes all the time, just like they had brand codes

I'm just trying to help the thread along. I guess I could just not post it. I'll let it go at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

93% off Gurkha Titan XO at Cigar Page. Fivers going for $11.99 with free shipping. MSRP = $160.00.
:wink2::vs_laugh:

http://www.cigarpage.com/remember-the-titans-big-ass-sixty-ring-gurkha-titan.html


----------



## Gummy Jones

NightFish said:


> 93% off Gurkha Titan XO at Cigar Page. Fivers going for $11.99 with free shipping. MSRP = $160.00.
> :wink2::vs_laugh:


buy buy buy!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I hit the delete button too quick. Thought I visualized Sunday. I missed Fun Day. I know people like to know about specials that are above 20%. For every pero son we get on a forum you probably have 100+ lurkers. I'm not trying to make more work for you, I just put it up as I thought I was Sunday as SBC used to have Day codes all the time, just like they had brand codes
> 
> I'm just trying to help the thread along. I guess I could just not post it. I'll let it go at that.


I agree. If you don't have the code, it probably is best just leave it to someone else to post it up. There's plenty of us here that get SBC notices.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fyi CI has a one day deal for a box of RP super ligero's for $70 i may be new but looked like a good deal to pass along. My email says it's open till 9pm tomorrow. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Alrightdriver said:


> Fyi CI has a one day deal for a box of RP super ligero's for $70 i may be new but looked like a good deal to pass along. My email says it's open till 9pm tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I don't care for RP in general, but the lancero 7 1/2 X 38 is my favorite size. If they offered 5ers I'd try one (with free shipping that is)


----------



## Alrightdriver

Steve C. said:


> I don't care for RP in general, but the lancero 7 1/2 X 38 is my favorite size. If they offered 5ers I'd try one (with free shipping that is)


My current favorite is a RP so if i had the cash I would have probably jumped on it most likely. It showed up in my inbox and thought i should pass it along. It does make me want to try one though. May see if my B&M has one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CI has boxes of the RP Super Legiro lancero for $49.99. Even with the shipping that's a steal for those that like then. 24 hr sale.


----------



## Alrightdriver

poppajon75 said:


> CI has boxes of the RP Super Legiro lancero for $49.99. Even with the shipping that's a steal for those that like then. 24 hr sale.


That means i read mine wrong.. Or at least posted with my terrible memory lol.. Way better than what i posted originally.. Doh!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Alrightdriver said:


> That means i read mine wrong.. Or at least posted with my terrible memory lol.. Way better than what i posted originally.. Doh!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I missed your post of it. I had to double check myself to make sure I saw it right lol.


----------



## Alrightdriver

poppajon75 said:


> I missed your post of it. I had to double check myself to make sure I saw it right lol.


Makes me wish i knew if I'd like them or not never having tried one, and that i had the cash to spare before the weekend.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch special today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> My current favorite is a RP so if i had the cash I would have probably jumped on it most likely. It showed up in my inbox and thought i should pass it along. It does make me want to try one though. May see if my B&M has one.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I like some of the sticks in the RP lineup.

For a cheap everyday smoke I'm liking the 1992 seconds.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch cigars deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justncredibl3

that chogui code doesnt work for me..


----------



## Tony Costa

justncredibl3 said:


> that chogui code doesnt work for me..


are you signed up withe them? If not then the code won't work


----------



## Randy956

Tony Costa said:


> are you signed up withe them? If not then the code won't work


I thought I was signed up with them, however, I'm not getting email from SBC.


----------



## n0s4atu

Randy956 said:


> I thought I was signed up with them, however, I'm not getting email from SBC.


Have you placed an order with them before? I just asked this question and the answer is you can sign up, but until you've placed an order you will not get the emails, etc.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Most the codes require you to be logged into your account with SBC from my experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## justncredibl3

Thanks gents! Was not signed in. Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

CI is running a Father's Day sale. 

10% over $75
20% off over $99
25% off over $150

I'll just leave this here, IDK if it's of any use for value.

FATHER17 is the code


----------



## ivandrocco

Anyone want to split the box of Marble House?

From SBC, see below. 

______________________________

Marble House In The House!
We are extremely excited to announce that another batch of Caldwell Marble House is here at Small Batch! What was originally a mistake (no one told the rollers to stop rolling) is now a epic opportunity to try something that we didn't think we would get again. They have been quietly resting down in the DR for over the last year and we hope you all will enjoy them as much as we do! 

105 boxes available!

The Marble House blend is base off the tweaked blend that was used for the LE Silk Road Lancero. 

Size: 40 x 5

Blend: Eastern Standard - Silk Road Tweak
Capa: Connecticut Hybring Ecuadoriano 2006
Banda: Habanao Dominicano 2005
Tripa: Criollo 98 Visco Dominicano 30% 2008
Tripa: Corojo Ligero Domicano 30% 2006
Tripa: Habano Seco Nicaraguense 40% 2007

To celebrate this great fortune we are running a 20% off Caldwell Special for the next 24 hours. We hope This makes it even easier for those who are unsure in rolling the dice on the Marble House! To make it even easier for those looking to snag a box will be running a special on the box on top of the special! During the special the box will be discounted from $277.50 to $210 so after 20% off your looking at $168 shipped!

CODE: MARBLEHOUSE = 20% off Caldwell Category! 

Special will end tomorrow 5/12/2017 at midnight. Code is not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer. 
Marble House!
Caldwell


----------



## Champagne InHand

ivandrocco said:


> Anyone want to split the box of Marble House?
> 
> From SBC, see below.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> Marble House In The House!
> We are extremely excited to announce that another batch of Caldwell Marble House is here at Small Batch! What was originally a mistake (no one told the rollers to stop rolling) is now a epic opportunity to try something that we didn't think we would get again. They have been quietly resting down in the DR for over the last year and we hope you all will enjoy them as much as we do!
> 
> 105 boxes available!
> 
> The Marble House blend is base off the tweaked blend that was used for the LE Silk Road Lancero.
> 
> Size: 40 x 5
> 
> Blend: Eastern Standard - Silk Road Tweak
> Capa: Connecticut Hybring Ecuadoriano 2006
> Banda: Habanao Dominicano 2005
> Tripa: Criollo 98 Visco Dominicano 30% 2008
> Tripa: Corojo Ligero Domicano 30% 2006
> Tripa: Habano Seco Nicaraguense 40% 2007
> 
> To celebrate this great fortune we are running a 20% off Caldwell Special for the next 24 hours. We hope This makes it even easier for those who are unsure in rolling the dice on the Marble House! To make it even easier for those looking to snag a box will be running a special on the box on top of the special! During the special the box will be discounted from $277.50 to $210 so after 20% off your looking at $168 shipped!
> 
> CODE: MARBLEHOUSE = 20% off Caldwell Category!
> 
> Special will end tomorrow 5/12/2017 at midnight. Code is not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer.
> Marble House!
> Caldwell


If you like that small lancero size I'm sure you will find somebody willing and able. If not pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

I picked up a 10 pack of Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary Torpedo for $29.99 from CI.

Based solely on the recommendation of @WABOOM

Hope they are good! Honestly, for $3 a smoke it is worth it either way.


----------



## justncredibl3

Champagne InHand said:


> If you like that small lancero size I'm sure you will find somebody willing and able. If not pm me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 way?! In the most cigar way possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

20% off Padron five packs at CP. Banner on the home page.


----------



## Tony Costa

Semper Noctem said:


> I picked up a 10 pack of Nica Libre Silver 25th Anniversary Torpedo for $29.99 from CI.
> 
> Based solely on the recommendation of @WABOOM
> 
> Hope they are good! Honestly, for $3 a smoke it is worth it either way.


I got some of those about a month ago I think for like the same price, haven't had one yet, still letting them settle but they are supposed to be a great smoke. Will be interested to see how you like them if you can' wait :vs_mad:


----------



## Regiampiero

BillH said:


> CI is running a Father's Day sale.
> 
> 10% over $75
> 20% off over $99
> 25% off over $150
> 
> I'll just leave this here, IDK if it's of any use for value.
> 
> FATHER17 is the code


Definitely worth it. It's not applicable to many good sticks, but right now you can apply it to Drew estates products like undergrown and get 15 free cigars with the purchase. I got a box of 25 shade belicoso for 135sh and got 15 extra free cigars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

You guys are pi$$ing me off by posting all these deals.

As I read through this I want to buy more cigars. Buy more cigars, have less money for retirement. It's a vicious circle!

My girlfriend doesn't know how much I spend on sticks, so if any of you ever meet her, mum's the word. Got it? 

I want some LFDs, Neanderthals, Illusione 2g... the list goes on...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> You guys are pi$$ing me off by posting all these deals.
> 
> As I read through this I want to buy more cigars. Buy more cigars, have less money for retirement. It's a vicious circle!
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't know how much I spend on sticks, so if any of you ever meet her, mum's the word. Got it?
> 
> I want some LFDs, Neanderthals, Illusione 2g... the list goes on...


Not sure the list will ever end lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

As we approach June, when quarterly taxes are due and new cigars have been ordered I would anticipate more great sales through the rest of this month. 

Famous has an internet only $30 off a purchase of $150. While not much on regular prices it might save you a bit on a box purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Scorcher at CP


----------



## Tony Costa

Randy956 said:


> You guys are pi$$ing me off by posting all these deals.
> 
> As I read through this I want to buy more cigars. Buy more cigars, have less money for retirement. It's a vicious circle!
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't know how much I spend on sticks, so if any of you ever meet her, mum's the word. Got it?
> 
> I want some LFDs, Neanderthals, Illusione 2g... the list goes on...


Haha I'm in the same boat...! And speaking of buying and buying, it's fun to do like I did the other day and go through my 4 different tupperdores to air out and rotate and come across a nice stick you forgot you had and be like :nerd2: as I came across a few Olivia Master Blend 3 pressed - damn good smoke...


----------



## Randy956

Del Fuego said:


> Scorcher at CP


recall a Steppenwolf song "The Pusher Man?"

It's an appropriate song for me at the moment. >


----------



## Tony Costa

Del Fuego said:


> Scorcher at CP


I hate those...sooo freaking addicting :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

i was flipping through ci and trying to apply the sale
almost everything i would buy seems to be restricted from that sale
[not that i need anything]
am i missing something?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> recall a Steppenwolf song "The Pusher Man?"
> 
> It's an appropriate song for me at the moment. >


Hell of a song too!! I might add.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Randy956 said:


> You guys are pi$$ing me off by posting all these deals.
> 
> As I read through this I want to buy more cigars. Buy more cigars, have less money for retirement. It's a vicious circle!
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't know how much I spend on sticks, so if any of you ever meet her, mum's the word. Got it?
> 
> I want some LFDs, Neanderthals, Illusione 2g... the list goes on...


We just don't want you to miss out on any good deals! What's wrong with that?  . By the way, remember anejos are coming out at the end of the month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Gummy Jones said:


> i was flipping through ci and trying to apply the sale
> almost everything i would buy seems to be restricted from that sale
> [not that i need anything]
> am i missing something?


No your not missing anything, those deals are usually not applicable to stuff you want on ci. Although DE products (Except Liga privada) is on the list and right now you get a nice freebie with box purchase. If you want the list of exclusion click on the link that says some restrictions apply.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Regiampiero said:


> No your not missing anything, those deals are usually not applicable to stuff you want on ci. Although DE products (Except Liga privada) is on the list and right now you get a nice freebie with box purchase. If you want the list of exclusion click on the link that says some restrictions apply.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


i did click that restrictions list and notice a bunch of brands by name and then "boutique brands"

that pretty much covers it


----------



## Regiampiero

Gummy Jones said:


> i did click that restrictions list and notice a bunch of brands by name and then "boutique brands"
> 
> that pretty much covers it


I just noticed that :vs_laugh:

I guess they wanted to leave the door wide open in case they wanted to slam it in someone's face.

At least Undercrowns are covered.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Regiampiero said:


> I just noticed that :vs_laugh:
> 
> I guess they wanted to leave the door wide open in case they wanted to slam it in someone's face.
> 
> At least Undercrowns are covered.


i just looked at some my fathers, the jaime garcia to be specific, and it seems the sale dose apply to them

after shipping it is still nowhere near the best deal i have found but its not bad in a pinch


----------



## Del Fuego

Tony Costa said:


> I hate those...sooo freaking addicting :vs_laugh:


Yes it is! But the scorcher price isn't always the best at CP.

Yesterday, I bought a 5 pack of Padron 6000 Maduros for $32.81 shipped via the 20% off banner on the home page. That same 5 pack showed up in the scorcher today for $34.81 shipped. The $32.81 price is still available through the banner.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Del Fuego said:


> Yes it is! But the scorcher price isn't always the best at CP.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a 5 pack of Padron 6000 Maduros for $32.81 shipped via the 20% off banner on the home page. That same 5 pack showed up in the scorcher today for $34.81 shipped. The $32.81 price is still available through the banner.


Every time I clicked on Padron yesterday , I got a 404 error.


----------



## BillH

Gummy Jones said:


> i was flipping through ci and trying to apply the sale
> almost everything i would buy seems to be restricted from that sale
> [not that i need anything]
> am i missing something?


Ehhh, I dunno bud. I bought some Andalusian bulls that were on back order & a large boveda pack to put me over the 150$ threshold.. ended up getting away (shippin' n all) for $125

Not killer but definitely not bad for a more premium cigar that's also cigar of the year. Keep looking if you haven't given up with it yet and gone somewheres else.


----------



## ivandrocco

I think @WABOOM was talking about this. It seems like a legit monster deal.

http://www.holts.com/samplers/featured-samplers/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

Randy956 said:


> You guys are pi$$ing me off by posting all these deals.
> 
> As I read through this I want to buy more cigars. Buy more cigars, have less money for retirement. It's a vicious circle!
> 
> My girlfriend doesn't know how much I spend on sticks, so if any of you ever meet her, mum's the word. Got it?
> 
> I want some LFDs, Neanderthals, Illusione 2g... the list goes on...


Look at it like I do, the more sticks I buy now I won't have to buy when I retire! Sounds logical right? 
Right?
Right?:suspicious:


----------



## WABOOM

ivandrocco said:


> I think @WABOOM was talking about this. It seems like a legit monster deal.
> 
> http://www.holts.com/samplers/featured-samplers/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely man, it's the best deal going. I remember a year-and-a-half ago I bought 2 bundles at $59.95, then it went up to $69.95 and now for the past 12 months straight they've been on sale for $79.95 good cigars, great price!


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> Absolutely man, it's the best deal going. I remember a year-and-a-half ago I bought 2 bundles at $59.95, then it went up to $69.95 and now for the past 12 months straight they've been on sale for $79.95 good cigars, great price!


It's tempting me and I've never even tried Olivia at all. I just know i constantly see them popping up on here in the what did you smoke today. Just don't know if i want to buy them blind. Suppose at worst if i didn't like them i could use for trades and pif.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

WABOOM said:


> Absolutely man, it's the best deal going. I remember a year-and-a-half ago I bought 2 bundles at $59.95, then it went up to $69.95 and now for the past 12 months straight they've been on sale for $79.95 good cigars, great price!


That same 20 cigar lot was $20 less in the past?


----------



## WABOOM

ivandrocco said:


> That same 20 cigar lot was $20 less in the past?


Yep they had a 1 day sale for $59.99


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small Batch weekend codes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BillH

Mispost, found where I should've posted this. Please excuse.


----------



## Randy956

Good morning!

While I know many of you here are SBC fans, I find the prices there are WAY out of line even with 10-20% off.

For example, the SBC webpage shows Illusione 88 for $230.00. When another online vendor has the same box for $155.

A few bucks more because they are good people is OK with me, but I have a hard time with $75 dollars for good will.

What am I missing?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> While I know many of you here are SBC fans, I find the prices there are WAY out of line even with 10-20% off.
> 
> For example, the SBC webpage shows Illusione 88 for $230.00. When another online vendor has the same box for $155.
> 
> A few bucks more because they are good people is OK with me, but I have a hard time with $75 dollars for good will.
> 
> What am I missing?


Who is selling illusione 88 at 155? Those are one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco

Randy956 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> While I know many of you here are SBC fans, I find the prices there are WAY out of line even with 10-20% off.
> 
> For example, the SBC webpage shows Illusione 88 for $230.00. When another online vendor has the same box for $155.
> 
> A few bucks more because they are good people is OK with me, but I have a hard time with $75 dollars for good will.
> 
> What am I missing?


Their prices seem competitive to me with the 20% discounts and free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I want to know who has 88s at 155? Dang it I want to buy some



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

ivandrocco said:


> Their prices seem competitive to me with the 20% discounts and free shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see.. 184 (20% discount) vs. 154 and change? Not even close

Atlantic Cigar


----------



## Champagne InHand

ivandrocco said:


> Their prices seem competitive to me with the 20% discounts and free shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Illusione 88, and some others are available elsewhere but I've bought Illusiones at up to a 45% discount there.

You find a much better selection of small batch sticks that are either freshly delivered or have been stored with care.

Buy elsewhere when you find the deal, but caveat emptor. Dried out sticks are not good examples of great sticks.

I foolishly paid retail a couple years back at a B&M JR to acquire a cabinett of Illusione Ultra 88. They only sold full cabinets and they were flying off their shelves. I paid $245 and while fresh, that's way too much.

Just shop wisely. Nobody said they were the cheapest on anything but you can get great sales and your cigars never duck from them.

When you lol at their site compare the inventory and price, not to mention if you really want something that's just not on sale anywhere, they give you 10%, just putting Puff in the discount code area.

They aren't my only source by a long shot, but they will always be my favorite. I generally don't buy unless the sale makes it worth my while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> I want to know who has 88s at 155? Dang it I want to buy some
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A long time ago you could buy 88s cheaply at cigar page, but they no longer stick the label.

I think I have just one left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Randy956 said:


> Let's see.. 184 (20% discount) vs. 154 and change? Not even close
> 
> Atlantic Cigar


It's item specific. For example, Caldwell King Is Dead Last Payday

Atlantic: Box Price - $252 marked down to $226.80
SBC: Box Price - $226.80 straight up, would have ordered with a 20% cut and no hassle free shipping.


----------



## ivandrocco

Randy956 said:


> Let's see.. 184 (20% discount) vs. 154 and change? Not even close
> 
> Atlantic Cigar


Herrera Esteli Lonsdale

Atlantic Box Price: 184.69 (marked down from 288)
SBC Box Price: 165


----------



## Randy956

ivandrocco said:


> Herrera Esteli Lonsdale
> 
> Atlantic Box Price: 184.69 (marked down from 288)
> SBC Box Price: 165


That's not what I bought. 

See, it's good to shop around.


----------



## lex61

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project on sale at CI...

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2002731/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project on sale at CI...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2002731/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just put these on my wish list....oh the struggle...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> I just put these on my wish list....oh the struggle...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you on that.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I gotta find a good smoke that is a everydayer. These fit the bill. I'm smoking to much money everyday. 3+ at or above $10 each is killing me. I can't keep my humidor stocked much....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> I gotta find a good smoke that is a everydayer. These fit the bill. I'm smoking to much money everyday. 3+ at or above $10 each is killing me. I can't keep my humidor stocked much....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sentiments exactly. I've been averaging 2a day more if off work. I like having the expensive smokes for my evening after dinner smoke. But for in the car, or while busy when i can't really relax with it cheap is the way i got to go. Already planning my next check to grab some online deals. Thankfully i have tons of suggestions from everyone here to choose from.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I caved in and ordered...I thank but my wife may not.....lol


lex61 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project on sale at CI...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2002731/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

SBC Warped Wednesday Special for 05/17/17

CODE: *WARPED* = 20% off Warped Category!

SmallBatchCigar.com


----------



## talisker10

Atlantic cigar deals


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch cigars code










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

JtAv8tor said:


> Small batch cigars code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Whenever I see @JtAv8tor post in the "Cigar deals, discounts, promo codes, etc!" thread, I know my wallet is going to take a beating. I don't need to sign up for the SBC newsletter because I have you :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Whenever I see @JtAv8tor post in the "Cigar deals, discounts, promo codes, etc!" thread, I know my wallet is going to take a beating. I don't need to sign up for the SBC newsletter because I have you :vs_cool:


Haha yeah I would be hitting up their sale today if I wasn't have both AC units replaced on the house....little over 9k hit the smoke budget hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha yeah I would be hitting up their sale today if I wasn't have both AC units replaced on the house....little over 9k hit the smoke budget hard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea, saw your post about that on Monday. Had a rough start to the week


----------



## JtAv8tor

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Yea, saw your post about that on Monday. Had a rough start to the week


Life happens smoke a cigar drink a cold one and drive on

SBC code : THURSDAY

For many boutiques

(Keeping on track lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> Life happens smoke a cigar drink a cold one and drive on
> 
> SBC code : THURSDAY
> 
> For many boutiques
> 
> (Keeping on track lol)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish but I have way too many things pulling at the wallet right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Yep.. same with me. I'm cigar tapped out at the moment. This month I've gotten a box of Illusione #2 and #88s A box of DE Undercrown A few Neanderthals 30 RP 1992 seconds 15 La Aroma Cameroons perferdos And a bunch of others. good land, I want more!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> Yep.. same with me. I'm cigar tapped out at the moment. This month I've gotten a box of Illusione #2 and #88s A box of DE Undercrown A few Neanderthals 30 RP 1992 seconds 15 La Aroma Cameroons perferdos And a bunch of others. good land, I want more!!


Never enough.. I'm already planning my next check.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

If my significant other knew I spent almost 500 on sticks this month, I wouldn't get laid for a long time. She must NEVER know... Good thing for separate accounts.


----------



## Del Fuego

My tupperware is full. If I buy another one I know I'd fill it up, so I'm holding off.....for the moment.


----------



## Tony Costa

Del Fuego said:


> My tupperware is full. If I buy another one I know I'd fill it up, so I'm holding off.....for the moment.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
Only one? lol I've got 4 going. and those suckers are not small!!..like you thank god for separate accounts!!


----------



## steve2jenny

Flatbed cigars is running a sale, 20% off entire order. Use code USA20
Flatbed PANACEA Cigar Company - cigars, tobacco store, best cigars Flatbed Cigar Company


----------



## Kidvegas

Scorcher still rolling at Cigar Page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Mule Kick in stock @Cigar Federation


----------



## UBC03

Cigar monster has the xikar xo, aka world's scariest sex toy, on sale for 72$

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch special on crowned heads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

STOP already. I can't afford more sticks. ( but I want more )


----------



## Champagne InHand

Randy956 said:


> If my significant other knew I spent almost 500 on sticks this month, I wouldn't get laid for a long time. She must NEVER know... Good thing for separate accounts.


For 21+ years we have kept one joint account in a bank and a credit union with our own separate accounts for each of us.

The joint account is for household bills that we don't pay separately. The mortgage and utilities plus extras like household expenses, holidays, etc.

It really makes for a better union/marriage. She handles the middle accounts and I refer to my share as my allowance.

This is so much better than my previous marriage with one account. Some privacy and trust is needed.

Still I have to watch it. Acquisition disorders can be very hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Oh this will break my bank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh this will break my bank
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those LP's being 20% off is really hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

bobbya08 said:


> Those LP's being 20% off is really hard to resist.


That price can be beat at CP any day of the week. Small Batch with 20% off brings the box price down to what CP regularly charges. Free shipping at CP


----------



## steve2jenny

Interesting that a sale on one site is the regular price on another site. Just shows that you need to really search quite a few sites for the best deals, I think anyway.


----------



## ivandrocco

Tony Costa said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> 
> Only one? lol I've got 4 going. and those suckers are not small!!..like you thank god for separate accounts!!


Just moved up a size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verwilderd

Del Fuego said:


> That price can be beat at CP any day of the week. Small Batch with 20% off brings the box price down to what CP regularly charges. Free shipping at CP


What's CP? Cigar palace in VA? That looks like a weird shop...assuming it's the same place you were talking about.

In any case, I'm EXTREMELY impressed with smallbatch. I just bought in on the LP promo as well as some Winston churchill's and they will come Monday. I live in the other side of the us. So I'm super impressed. Ever faster than jr's (which I had thought was decently fast). I'm also a lot closer to jr's than smallbatch.

So smallbatch has created a fanboi out of me.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Verwilderd said:


> What's CP? Cigar palace in VA? That looks like a weird shop...assuming it's the same place you were talking about.
> 
> In any case, I'm EXTREMELY impressed with smallbatch. I just bought in on the LP promo as well as some Winston churchill's and they will come Monday. I live in the other side of the us. So I'm super impressed. Ever faster than jr's (which I had thought was decently fast). I'm also a lot closer to jr's than smallbatch.
> 
> So smallbatch has created a fanboi out of me.


CP is cigarpage.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve2jenny

Am I missing something with small batch? I know they changed the web site, but can you only look up cigars by brands? No options for samplers, boxes on sale, etc?


----------



## ivandrocco

@MidwestToker

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/sam-leccia-luchador-el-******-cigars/1497712/

Edit: I take it back... I just noticed these ring gauges are obscene.


----------



## Steve C.

Love SB, but since I'm in the same state as them, all my purchases are subject to an additional 8.5% sales tax. So, they'd have to be running specials at 38.5% or more off with free shipping to compete with CP.


----------



## bozoo

CI has free shipping over $40. Just got a bundle of sticks.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Holts has some good deals on 10 stick packs with free shipping. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

June is approaching fast. The desks will come then go. If you are going to bite now is the time or wait another 3+ months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

What are "desks"? I mean I know what a desk is in the traditional sense, just not what you mean here.
Sorry, I did look at the last few posts, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## ebnash

steve2jenny said:


> Am I missing something with small batch? I know they changed the web site, but can you only look up cigars by brands? No options for samplers, boxes on sale, etc?


It's confusing and a bit annoying but there are more than just brands under the "BRAND" menu. One of the choices is SBC Sampler


----------



## scott1256ca

oh, I don't know if this is a great price or not, but cigarplace.biz has 
Ave Maria Divinia Toro 5 packs for $27


----------



## Del Fuego

scott1256ca said:


> What are "desks"? I mean I know what a desk is in the traditional sense, just not what you mean here.
> Sorry, I did look at the last few posts, but I don't have a clue.


Probably a typo. Pretty sure he meant "deals". A and L are near to S and K on the keyboard.


----------



## scott1256ca

> Probably a typo. Pretty sure he meant "deals". A and L are near to S and K on the keyboard.


That's probably it. I usually try to figure out one letter typos, but 2 or more are beyond my abilities.


----------



## scott1256ca

I don't see a better place to put this. If one of the mods wants to move the post, feel free.
Purotemp wireless sensor $19.95 Seems a good price, but I've never investigated it before, just stumbled on it and when I checked amazon, it was more than this.
Xikar PuroTemp Wireless Remote Sensor


----------



## Del Fuego

Right, but that's for the sensor only. It's worthless without the hydro unit it connects to

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

The base station can connect to 3 sensors. For those who might wish to have more sensors than they currently have.


----------



## Tony Costa

CP has a Camacho blowout running

Just picked up a box of barrel aged toro with CODE CIGARPAGE5 (TAKES $5 OFF) plus my "points" got it for $113 shipped...


----------



## UBC03

Noobs lookin for samplers..

Cigar page is running a special.

http://www.cigarpage.com/k1-2017052...ottom.+Rocky+Patel+5-pks+all-time+low+47%+off.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Cigar Page is running best of PDR up to 80% off

1 of my all time favorite med bodied smokes - A. Flores Serie Pravada SP52 habano $37.50 for 20 cigars. Hella deal IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

@WABOOM damnit!

Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


----------



## Steve C.

ivandrocco said:


> @*WABOOM* damnit!
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


Thanks for the heads up. To me, these are every bit as good as the Padron 000's, and this price is a steal.


----------



## WABOOM

ivandrocco said:


> @WABOOM damnit!
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


Dude!!!! It's back down to $59.95 !!!!! If a person is looking for a great NC, this is NOT an offer to pass up.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> @WABOOM damnit!
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


Wish i could grab that before it expires, bit I'm waiting on payday. That 20 less than usual. Super deal.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Alrightdriver said:


> Wish i could grab that before it expires, bit I'm waiting on payday. That 20 less than usual. Super deal.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Don't worry about your bank account, stock up! You're my guy in the PIF! >


----------



## GOT14U

This is to good to pass up...man does it ever end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> Don't worry about your bank account, stock up! You're my guy in the PIF! >


Don't worry. I already have plans for you. They will be rott though. And depending on when it goes down i may have a even better plan by then lol. I got you covered.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> This is to good to pass up...man does it ever end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing but enablers here.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Nothing but enablers here.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Who us ???

BTW SBC has some good samplers right now

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/viaje-zombie-friends


----------



## Tony Costa

WABOOM said:


> Dude!!!! It's back down to $59.95 !!!!! If a person is looking for a great NC, this is NOT an offer to pass up.


MUST.....RESIST.....MUST......RESIST....ehhh didn't work lol:vs_mad:


----------



## ivandrocco

Alrightdriver said:


> Don't worry. I already have plans for you. They will be rott though. And depending on when it goes down i may have a even better plan by then lol. I got you covered.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Just teasing! I just bought that monster deal at full price last week. Can't wait to see what you come up with, the suspense is titillating!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBC has a pre-order special for warped skyflowers that just started.

Email said order a box and get a surprise basically...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> Just teasing! I just bought that monster deal at full price last week. Can't wait to see what you come up with, the suspense is titillating!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost got it myself but opted for the other one... I just hope you enjoy what i send when the time comes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Tony Costa said:


> MUST.....RESIST.....MUST......RESIST....ehhh didn't work lol:vs_mad:


Yeah, didn't work for me either. Cant wait to try this one actually. I also have a box of 10 EP Carillo La Historia E-III on the way.


----------



## JtAv8tor

For all the AJ fans Cigar page is running a special on ten packs

AJ NEW WORLD TENSKI-PALOOZA FROM $3.80??40% off the AJ Fernandez lineup.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> For all the AJ fans Cigar page is running a special on ten packs
> 
> AJ NEW WORLD TENSKI-PALOOZA FROM $3.80??40% off the AJ Fernandez lineup.


I am buying 5 bucks in scratch offs today in hopes i can win 40 bucks now... You should look into a job as a professional enabler.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> I am buying 5 bucks in scratch offs today in hopes i can win 40 bucks now... You should look into a job as a professional enabler.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If only I could get paid to do so...smoke cigars and make other people spend money...perhaps get a commission from all the sources.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> If only I could get paid to do so...smoke cigars and make other people spend money...perhaps get a commission from all the sources.


Sounds like you need to create that job.. I mean there are professional shoppers that make good money spending other people's money.. Job title.. Professional personal cigar shopper.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

ivandrocco said:


> @WABOOM damnit!
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


I picked up a dose of these today, along with a 5 pack sampler. 25 fine cigars for $75. It's like a sore errrr banana, just hard to beat.....


----------



## Kidvegas

droy1958 said:


> I picked up a dose of these today, along with a 5 pack sampler. 25 fine cigars for $75. It's like a sore errrr banana, just hard to beat.....


Lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

droy1958 said:


> I picked up a dose of these today, along with a 5 pack sampler. 25 fine cigars for $75. It's like a sore errrr banana, just hard to beat.....


You get it at $59?


----------



## droy1958

ivandrocco said:


> You get it at $59?


Yes, but I also grabbed a 5 cigar Oliva sampler with the free shipping to make it $75.00ish....


----------



## Alrightdriver

droy1958 said:


> Yes, but I also grabbed a 5 cigar Oliva sampler with the free shipping to make it $75.00ish....


I haven't met an Olivia i didn't like yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Alrightdriver said:


> I haven't met an Olivia i didn't like yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm in.....


----------



## Steve C.

Alrightdriver said:


> I haven't met an Olivia i didn't like yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Me neither. If I had to pick just one brand. Oliva would do just fine. I haven't tried their entire line though.


----------



## Kidvegas

CP....SCORCHER !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

Neptune Cigar is running some pre-fathers day samplers at 20% off their already low prices.


----------



## piken

For anyone that likes "Cain 550 Habano" (I do) Holts has 24 box for $59.95 delivered = $2.50 each.

Cain Cigars | Holt's Cigar Co.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Here's a tip for ya'...

If you want an extra 10% off at JR's just login, put what you want in your cart, then leave.
After a few days they will email you a coupon code for 10% off to try to get you to complete the purchase.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBC creating a deficit in my bank account again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco

JtAv8tor said:


> SBC creating a deficit in my bank account again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Had some dirty rats in my cart, went to check out after a meeting and they're sold out!


----------



## JtAv8tor

I just pre-ordered some warped sky flowers the other night or I would be getting some with this for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Napa Cab

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's a tip for ya'...
> 
> If you want an extra 10% off at JR's just login, put what you want in your cart, then leave.
> After a few days they will email you a coupon code for 10% off to try to get you to complete the purchase.


Yep, I do that all the time and sign up for Ebates and get another 8% free &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;:vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve C.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/romeo-505-nicaragua-romeo-y-julieta/2001479/

Do yourself a favor and try the new RyJ 505. Fivers on special now at CI with free shipping over $39.95


----------



## droy1958

[QU​OTE=Steve C.;4498345]Me neither. If I had to pick just one brand. Oliva would do just fine. I haven't tried their entire line though.[/QUOTE]

I love the Melanio V, V Line and the Master Blends. I haven't tried their baseline cigars yet, so I ordered a sampler yesterday.....


----------



## Tony Costa

ivandrocco said:


> Had some dirty rats in my cart, went to check out after a meeting and they're sold out!


I'm new to Illusione , so what a good line of theirs to go with for a full body smoke?


----------



## ivandrocco

Tony Costa said:


> I'm new to Illusione , so what a good line of theirs to go with for a full body smoke?


I've only tried the rothschildes and they're excellent. I think Vader likes the 33s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

The 88s are good MJ12s as well those are my favs but pretty much anything is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

JtAv8tor said:


> The 88s are good MJ12s as well those are my favs but pretty much anything is good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This


----------



## droy1958

Tony Costa said:


> I'm new to Illusione , so what a good line of theirs to go with for a full body smoke?


The Rothschild is a Great smoke!!! I think they're between a medium and a full body smoke. The 888 SLAM is a Great full bodied cigar. I haven't tried the regular 888 before.....


----------



## ivandrocco

JtAv8tor said:


> The 88s are good MJ12s as well those are my favs but pretty much anything is good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oops I was thinking asylum 33s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Illusione 88 is good.


----------



## msmith1986

curmudgeonista said:


> Here's a tip for ya'...
> 
> If you want an extra 10% off at JR's just login, put what you want in your cart, then leave.
> After a few days they will email you a coupon code for 10% off to try to get you to complete the purchase.


I have accidentally found that out twice. I was adding a few on Tuesday so I could buy Friday evening. They like money, so the sent a coupon. Win. That also works with gun parts on midwayusa too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

msmith1986 said:


> They like money, so...


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> Illusione 88 is good.


The 88 and #2 are my "go to" cigars.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBC code

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced

I am constantly getting e-mail from Cigar retailers, advertising their latest deals. About the only thing that get me all motivated to buy is 15% or more off their already discounted prices.

Funny thing is some brands like Padron never seem to go on sale. Maybe that is because Padron sell everything they make, and what they make is great.


----------



## Del Fuego

Bruced said:


> I am constantly getting e-mail from Cigar retailers, advertising their latest deals. About the only thing that get me all motivated to buy is 15% or more off their already discounted prices.
> 
> Funny thing is some brands like Padron never seem to go on sale. Maybe that is because Padron sell everything they make, and what they make is great.


Padron deals pop up from time to time. I mostly see them on Cigar Page though.


----------



## Del Fuego

If by chance anyone is thinking about buying a box of anything made by Drew Estate, Cigar International might be the place to do it.

You will receive a free Drew Estate 15 cigar sampler with the purchase of the box.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/drew-estate-box-freebie-1706/2002416/?slide=7


----------



## Bruced

Olivia Deal from CI

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight#p-208826


----------



## Champagne InHand

I missed the Illusione sale at SNC due to being in the air or driving yesterday. 

Bummed a bit by this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLsmoker

*I just placed my order*



Bruced said:


> Olivia Deal from CI
> 
> I ordered a box of Robusto.
> it seemed a good deal to me


----------



## Bruced

When you add the free/bonus sticks to the mix and do the math it is a, :ss smokin deal. :ss


----------



## Bruced

Daniel Marshall is offer a Humidor Trade-in deal. $100.00 Credit. Details below.

http://danielmarshall.com/cash-for-clunker-discount-cigar-humidors


----------



## GOT14U

Del Fuego said:


> If by chance anyone is thinking about buying a box of anything made by Drew Estate, Cigar International might be the place to do it.
> 
> You will receive a free Drew Estate 15 cigar sampler with the purchase of the box.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/drew-estate-box-freebie-1706/2002416/?slide=7


Don't do it. I purchased a box of undercrowns and then got the free 15 sampler pack about 3 weeks ago. Have tried to email them and have got no response. The 4th email I told them I was getting ahold of paipal . It looks like they cancelled my order but I am still waiting to see a refund and any kind of communication from them. They lost a customer because of this! So buyer beware!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

GOT14U said:


> Don't do it. I purchased a box of undercrowns and then got the free 15 sampler pack about 3 weeks ago. Have tried to email them and have got no response. The 4th email I told them I was getting ahold of ******. It looks like they cancelled my order but I am still waiting to see a refund and any kind of communication from them. They lost a customer because of this! So buyer beware!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what exactly happened? You never received the Undercrowns? Were they on backorder?


----------



## GOT14U

Never received anything. And forgot to mention sat on the phone 3 times for over 30 min each. 
I received a generic letter(email) saying one of the items was on back order and would keep me up to date daily....I thought that was laughable. I don't mind the wait, it's the lack of communication I will not put up with. Now it seams paipal is my only alternative for my money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

GOT14U said:


> Never received anything. And forgot to mention sat on the phone 3 times for over 30 min each.
> I received a generic letter(email) saying one of the items was on back order and would keep me up to date daily....I thought that was laughable. I don't mind the wait, it's the lack of communication I will not put up with. Now it seams paipal is my only alternative for my money
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my limited experience, CI doesn't charge the card for backorders. I placed an order that had one item on backorder, it showed me the entire total but only charged my card for what was in stock. When I called, the Rep said a backorder item will ship separately and the card will get changed then for just that item. She said it can take up to 6 weeks for backorder items and didn't mention anything about updates in between.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Bigjohn said:


> In my limited experience, CI doesn't charge the card for backorders. I placed an order that had one item on backorder, it showed me the entire total but only charged my card for what was in stock. When I called, the Rep said a backorder item will ship separately and the card will get changed then for just that item. She said it can take up to 6 weeks for backorder items and didn't mention anything about updates in between.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish that was my experience. Live and learn they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Let me know if you are interested in this I can get you on the list. Never had a tat before but I'm jumping in blind on this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Also let me know if you have had them and if they are good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Also let me know if you have had them and if they are good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not bad, they are a short filler though, I usually only grab them if it is a really good sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> They are not bad, they are a short filler though, I usually only grab them if it is a really good sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So I take it not to good of a sale? And thx for the 411

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Also let me know if you have had them and if they are good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and a box of 20 on Cigars international is only 65ish dollars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> So I take it not to good of a sale? And thx for the 411
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's about double what you can get them from famous and other online retailers, famous has them in stock.

They are decent as they are Tats buts for that price I would go for some Tat Havana (brown band) heck a box of black labels is usually about 160-180 depending on size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Holts June catalog.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> No it's about double what you can get them from famous and other online retailers, famous has them in stock.
> 
> They are decent as they are Tats buts for that price I would go for some Tat Havana (brown band) heck a box of black labels is usually about 160-180 depending on size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The man! Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Just got my 20 pack of Master Blend 3's from Holts on Saturday. Amazing price for those sticks and they arrived in perfect condition. Can't wait to light one up.


----------



## ivandrocco

Something tells me this deal will be popular with the crowd here:

HASTILY ORGANIZED BOUTIQUE BRAND 10-PACK DEAL?..up to 64% off: Crowned Heads, Caldwell and other C biscuits.


----------



## Kidvegas

23% off Roma Craft and Crowned Heads @SBC!

Code: TUESDAY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> 23% off Roma Craft and Crowned Heads @SBC!
> 
> Code: TUESDAY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep got my mule kicks ordered haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Let me know if you are interested in this I can get you on the list. Never had a tat before but I'm jumping in blind on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JtAv8tor said:


> That and a box of 20 on Cigars international is only 65ish dollars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That said series P Miami. Have not seen a Miami version. Wonder if it's a typo and that's the price for the maimi?


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> That said series P Miami. Have not seen a Miami version. Wonder if it's a typo and that's the price for the maimi?


Was thinking the same as well, I would get clarification as of it was the Miami then it would be a good deal but not for P series

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> 23% off Roma Craft and Crowned Heads @SBC!
> 
> Code: TUESDAY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just check and was quite disappointed on how many of the cigars I smoke were out of stock or limited to 5-packs. I was prettty bummed searching through the Aquitaine and Intemperance categories.

+1 of the Tat Havana VI. I bought a box a year and a half back and have slowly been working my way through them. Best after 6 months of rest but a nice smoke nonetheless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep got my mule kicks ordered haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


cheaper on CP even with SBC code


----------



## JtAv8tor

ivandrocco said:


> cheaper on CP even with SBC code


I can find the 4 kicks but not LE Mule Kicks shoot me a link if you can sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco

JtAv8tor said:


> I can find the 4 kicks but not LE Mule Kicks shoot me a link if you can sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thought you were being cute calling them mule kicks, nope CP definitely doesn't have those. shows what I know, but for the rest of us mortals not in need of the expert level LE four kicks, CP's deal is better!


----------



## JtAv8tor

ivandrocco said:


> thought you were being cute calling them mule kicks, nope CP definitely doesn't have those. shows what I know, but for the rest of us mortals not in need of the expert level LE four kicks, CP's deal is better!


Agree for sure need to check on a couple other prices with them thanks for reminding me sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced

Just got an e-mail from XIKAR, select retailer are offering -20% _(For Fathers Day)_

LINK:

http://www.xikar.com/promotions/


----------



## Kidvegas

For you guys that missed out on the Cigar Federation COTMC. I just got an email and they have openings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> I can find the 4 kicks but not LE Mule Kicks shoot me a link if you can sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bam. https://www.purocigar.com/index.php...d=1712&zenid=d7e448bbda362fd814da20ac6edbe51a
https://www.purocigar.com/index.php...d=1713&zenid=d7e448bbda362fd814da20ac6edbe51a

That will cost you 1 mule kick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> Bam. https://www.purocigar.com/index.php...d=1712&zenid=d7e448bbda362fd814da20ac6edbe51a
> https://www.purocigar.com/index.php...d=1713&zenid=d7e448bbda362fd814da20ac6edbe51a
> 
> That will cost you 1 mule kick.


Yep tried them but it was for in store pick up only when I put in my cart and haven't heard back from email I sent them....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced

*Three day deal on Arturo Fuente*

Just got the e-mail:

FUENTE'S BEST UP TO 35% OFF?.Hemingway, Classic, more.


----------



## UBC03

15% off at wineadors.com..

He's a member here . Check it out

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> 15% off at wineadors.com..
> 
> He's a member here . Check it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


On it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=250353&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

15% off at Wineadors.com

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch email today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

20 AJ Fernandez samplers $59.99 and $54.99 with free shipping

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## ivandrocco

LFD, Undercrown Shade, and Liga circulating on the scorcher. I've put the shades in my cart twice, 5 pack for $22, but keep holding back.


----------



## JtAv8tor

I can vouch for this vendor with good experiences and some good sales

Cdmcigars.com

Fast shipping as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eastbayjordan

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/shop/fathers-day-buy-one-get-one/2003388/

Ci bogo


----------



## Fusion

CP has 25% off Tats, 35% off Fuente and 64% off Crown heads, Caldwell, free shipping


----------



## Del Fuego

38% off La Gloria Cubana Serie R boxes at corona cigar. They'll throw in a quite nice, matching La Gloria butane table lighter with a box purchase.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch Sunday codes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Ok try to follow me...

On Groupon jr cigars is offering a 10 % off coupon, through ebates another 8 % for jr.. And you get 4% for using Groupon through ebates.. not sure if the last one will count but it's still 18% off

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab

UBC03 said:


> Ok try to follow me...
> 
> On Groupon jr cigars is offering a 10 % off coupon, through ebates another 8 % for jr.. And you get 4% for using Groupon through ebates.. not sure if the last one will count but it's still 18% off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That offer sound good but I couldn't get it to work. I tried on both ebates and groupon apps. I have the voucher when I enter the code it says invalid.:vs_mad:


----------



## Tony Costa

JtAv8tor said:


> I can vouch for this vendor with good experiences and some good sales
> 
> Cdmcigars.com
> 
> Fast shipping as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pulled the trigger on those. Seemed like a good deal.


----------



## UBC03

Napa Cab said:


> That offer sound good but I couldn't get it to work. I tried on both ebates and groupon apps. I have the voucher when I enter the code it says invalid.:vs_mad:


That sucks..I saw it scrolling through Groupon. I didn't try it myself

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

cbid has Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars
Camacho Pre-Embargo - 5 Cigars (#2574200) - CigarBid.com

Closing soon....I put a bid in though all 200 are already accounted for so the min in now like $49 - still an amazing deal.


----------



## Bruced

Neptune 15% off Fathers Day. https://www.neptunecigar.com/?SRC=Weekly

USER CODE FATHER2017


----------



## Bruced

*Xikar 20% OFF - Father Day - June 16th. - 18th.*

https://www.xikar.com/promotions/>


----------



## Maxh92

For those that are interested, Small Batch is still running a special on the 2017 Las Calaveras from Crowned Heads and the whole Crowned Heads line. 15% off. Use code LASCALAVERAS. If you buy a box of the 2017 LC, you'll get a sampler pack, as well. Code expires midnight tonight.


----------



## Semper Noctem

CI has a bunch of AJ Fernandez deals right now.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/aj-fernandez-sampler-slam/2003718/


----------



## Steve C.

You Rockefellers still got money left? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Bruced

I keep waiting for someone to post some hot deal on Padron. :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

Bruced said:


> I keep waiting for someone to post some hot deal on Padron. :grin2:


Keep waiting..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Bruced said:


> I keep waiting for someone to post some hot deal on Padron. :grin2:


CigarPage is your place. They have Padron sales at least once a month. I've gotten 5ers of Londres for $18 before.


----------



## Fusion

MidwestToker said:


> CigarPage is your place. They have Padron sales at least once a month. I've gotten 5ers of Londres for $18 before.


Right now they are still only $19.78 a 5er free shipping

http://www.cigarpage.com/padron-cigars.htm


----------



## csk415

Doing a little yard work.


----------



## tfkirk

csk415 said:


> Doing a little yard work.


One of my go to yard workers and picker picks, thing is they're not a bad smoke I reach for them also and for the price I think I have 1 or 2 boxes of 3 sizes. Haven't tried the Chillin' Moose too yet.


----------



## Tony Costa

Smallbatch email- Not familiar with the brand - any input?



*TODAY ONLY!*

Today only we have a Quesada 40% Off Special! ​ 

CODE: *QUESADA* = 40% Quesada Category!

Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.

CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/20/2017.​ *QUESADA*​ *QUESADA 40th*​ *QUESADA Reserva Privada*​
*LAST DAY!*

Las Calaveras is on the way so it's time to launch the presale! The shipment should arrive Wednesday and so orders will ship on Wednesday/Thursday. For the presale customers we have a special offer!

We will be doing 15% across the board on Crowned Heads but if you purchase a *presale box* of Las Calaveras, you will get a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler!

CODE: *LASCALAVERAS* = 15% off all CH and includes a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler on boxes of Las Calaveras.

Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.

CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/20/2017. ​


----------



## Maxh92

Tony Costa said:


> Smallbatch email- Not familiar with the brand - any input?
> 
> 
> 
> *TODAY ONLY!*
> 
> Today only we have a Quesada 40% Off Special! ​
> 
> CODE: *QUESADA* = 40% Quesada Category!
> 
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.
> 
> CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/20/2017.​ *QUESADA*​ *QUESADA 40th*​ *QUESADA Reserva Privada*​
> *LAST DAY!*
> 
> Las Calaveras is on the way so it's time to launch the presale! The shipment should arrive Wednesday and so orders will ship on Wednesday/Thursday. For the presale customers we have a special offer!
> 
> We will be doing 15% across the board on Crowned Heads but if you purchase a *presale box* of Las Calaveras, you will get a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler!
> 
> CODE: *LASCALAVERAS* = 15% off all CH and includes a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler on boxes of Las Calaveras.
> 
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.
> 
> CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/20/2017. ​


Small batch is a great retailer. I wouldn't worry about ordering from them at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

Maxh92 said:


> Small batch is a great retailer. I wouldn't worry about ordering from them at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry should have been more specific - I've ordered plenty of times from SB. Meant *QUESADA* :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Tony Costa said:


> Sorry should have been more specific - I've ordered plenty of times from SB. Meant *QUESADA* :grin2:


Freakin great sticks! Thx for the link, I have not had their 40th yet. Had their barber pole and reserve and love them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tony Costa said:


> Smallbatch email- Not familiar with the brand -
> 
> We will be doing 15% across the board on Crowned Heads but if you purchase a *presale box* of Las Calaveras, you will get a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler!
> 
> CODE: *LASCALAVERAS* = 15% off all CH and includes a Las Calaveras Limited Edition 2017 Sampler on boxes of Las Calaveras.
> 
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.
> 
> CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/20/2017. [/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]


Thanks to you I got my Las Calaveras ordered! Glad I got on here tonight and looked at this thread! Luv this place, now I wonder what the sampler is. Happy Fathers Day to ME 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

GOT14U said:


> Thanks to you I got my Las Calaveras ordered! Glad I got on here tonight and looked at this thread! Luv this place, now I wonder what the sampler is. Happy Fathers Day to ME
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad i could enable...I mean help! >
Yea I pulled the trigger, figured amazing deal and always willing to try new sticks.


----------



## acitalianman13

Got a little padron sale here http://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase.html


----------



## GOT14U

Tony Costa said:


> Glad i could enable...I mean help! >
> Yea I pulled the trigger, figured amazing deal and always willing to try new sticks.


What did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

csk415 said:


> Doing a little yard work.


My bad. I was wondering where this post went. Didn't realize it was in this thread.


----------



## csk415

tfkirk said:


> One of my go to yard workers and picker picks, thing is they're not a bad smoke I reach for them also and for the price I think I have 1 or 2 boxes of 3 sizes. Haven't tried the Chillin' Moose too yet.


Good budget smokes for sure. IMO the Too needs some rest. The wrapper is pretty bitter. There not bad early but will probably be better at a later date.


----------



## Tony Costa

GOT14U said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Las Calaveras 2017 Mix - Pack of 6 - PRESALE 
Quesada KEG Toro - Pack of 5 
Quesada 40th Anniversary Robusto - Pack of 5


----------



## ivandrocco

UBC03 said:


> Keep waiting..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 @Bruced... didn't have to wait long.

PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.


----------



## UBC03

ivandrocco said:


> @Bruced... didn't have to wait long.
> 
> PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.


I love being wrong in a good way for once.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

Cigar Page 5 Pack Deals-----PADRON

PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.

These guy never have full boxes, anyone know WHY?????


----------



## UBC03

Bruced said:


> Cigar Page 5 Pack Deals-----PADRON
> 
> PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.
> 
> These guy never have full boxes, anyone know WHY?????


Now you're just being greedy..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

But they have good prices, and service. GREEDY is our local B & M's that is why they get little of my money.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Bruced said:


> But they have good prices, and service. GREEDY is our local B & M's that is why they get little of my money.


How dare they try to run a business! Supply and demand brother.


----------



## Del Fuego

ivandrocco said:


> @Bruced... didn't have to wait long.
> 
> PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.


Coincidence? Maybe CP is watching the thread. :surprise:



Bruced said:


> Cigar Page 5 Pack Deals-----PADRON
> 
> PADRON TIME?..20 off Padron fivers: 1964, 1926, 1000 series.
> 
> These guy never have full boxes, anyone know WHY?????


I was wondering the same thing. What do they do with all those boxes???

Maybe they have bulk deals with the manufacturers and don't get the boxes. It makes sense considering how low their prices are. It's all about volume.


----------



## Steve C.

If you're paying attention, you'll notice that you can often get four fivers cheaper than one box of 20.


----------



## Del Fuego

Steve C. said:


> If you're paying attention, you'll notice that you can often get four fivers cheaper than one box of 20.


That's often true, but for a couple bucks more it's worth it to get the box.


----------



## Tony Costa

Whats one of the better smokes in the Padron line being offered up at CP?


----------



## UBC03

I've had 64's , 26's , and a few of the x000 series...they've all been great. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Tony Costa said:


> Whats one of the better smokes in the Padron line being offered up at CP?


They're all wonderful in their own way. I think the Londres in natural, especially at that price, is the best bang for the buck around. And don't let the slim size fool you, it'll last almost an hour.


----------



## GOT14U

Only 200 these, figured I'd post it. Ezra cigars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> Only 200 these, figured I'd post it. Ezra cigars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Backordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Backordered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding of that site, is you have to jump on it fast.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Tony Costa said:


> Whats one of the better smokes in the Padron line being offered up at CP?


I love the 6000 Maduro. It's probably the highest rated cigar in the X000's line. Just bought 10 more of them today.


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> My understanding of that site, is you have to jump on it fast.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah they had them when I posted it but in probably 10 min they were sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Yeah they had them when I posted it but in probably 10 min they were sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have an app i think I'm going to try out. Perhaps I'll catch one when I'm not broke lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> They have an app i think I'm going to try out. Perhaps I'll catch one when I'm not broke lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


And that's the problem...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

They have a text message alert you can get on your phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

*Just enabling where I can*

>

​ *New Viaje In Stock!*



Today we got a shipment of some new Viaje plus a small release of Viaje Roman Candle! For the next 24 hours, we will have a Viaje special running!

CODE: *VIAJE* = 20% off Viaje

*PIÑA *- From the minds behind Viaje and EPC, Andre Farkas & Ernesto Perez-Carrillo present Viaje's newest release. Conceived in Hawaii, constructed in the Dominican Republic and now shared worldwide. The cigar features tobacco from Mexico, Ecuador and Nicaragua with magnetic enclosures housing the wheels of 24.

Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. We are using a new type of coupon code method. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.

CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 6/23/2017.​ 
*VIAJE PINA*​ 
*Viaje Fireworks!*​ 
*Viaje Birthday 2017*​ 






 
​


----------



## blackrabbit

I was tempted to pick up a 5 pack roman candles but after I put them in my cart they were already gone.


----------



## poppajon75

Sosa Cigars has Caldwell, La Palina and, AJ Fernandez 25% off. Think it's mostly 5ers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

poppajon75 said:


> Sosa Cigars has Caldwell, La Palina and, AJ Fernandez 25% off. Think it's mostly 5ers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Is this antillancigars?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Del Fuego said:


> Is this antillancigars?


I think so. The sales are there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Del Fuego said:


> Is this antillancigars?


Yes. Sorry, the emails I receive from them are labeled Sosa.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

poppajon75 said:


> Yes. Sorry, the emails I receive from them are labeled Sosa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Nice looking website with some fantastic sticks!


----------



## adriette

Just grabbed the Oliva Serie V Melanio in torpedo for $83.95 from famous-smoke.com. I don't know how long this special will last!. Here's the website:

https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...utm_campaign=OlivaWeekend&utm_content=EMP5109

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriette

Apologize... $83.95 for box of 10, no shipping costs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriette

Just checked. Oliva special ended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

I actually got the Oliva special today so try it again and see. PLUS famous smokes is on Ebates, so you can get 7.5% cash back as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

FunkBass55 said:


> I actually got the Oliva special today so try it again and see. PLUS famous smokes is on Ebates, so you can get 7.5% cash back as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing it. In my cart it's $117


----------



## kegnum

adriette said:


> Just grabbed the Oliva Serie V Melanio in torpedo for $83.95 from famous-smoke.com. I don't know how long this special will last!. Here's the website:
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...utm_campaign=OlivaWeekend&utm_content=EMP5109
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





adriette said:


> Apologize... $83.95 for box of 10, no shipping costs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





adriette said:


> Just checked. Oliva special ended.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FunkBass55 said:


> I actually got the Oliva special today so try it again and see. PLUS famous smokes is on Ebates, so you can get 7.5% cash back as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Del Fuego said:


> I'm not seeing it. In my cart it's $117


I just go it now. Deal is still on


----------



## GOT14U

Where's all the deals on Liga 9s? Do they ever go on sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Where's all the deals on Liga 9s? Do they ever go on sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes. Smallbatch had a sale not too long ago.


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Sometimes. Smallbatch had a sale not too long ago.


I've decided those and undercrowns are my next order. Just never see sales on the ligas....I'll have to keep my eye on SBC. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> I've decided those and undercrowns are my next order. Just never see sales on the ligas....I'll have to keep my eye on SBC. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got some shades for sale, wink wink.


----------



## AZ330FZL

GOT14U said:


> I've decided those and undercrowns are my next order. Just never see sales on the ligas....I'll have to keep my eye on SBC. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigarpage.com has deals on them sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Semper Noctem said:


> Got some shades for sale, wink wink.


Yeah just not enough kick for me bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

CAO Fuma Em Corda 
wonder if they are as good as the Basin's I got - those are phenomenal.... big money though


----------



## Del Fuego

kegnum said:


> I just go it now. Deal is still on


I've searched the site high and low and cannot find this deal. Here is where I'm at.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/oliva+serie+v+melanio+torpedo+cigars/item+38872


----------



## kegnum

Del Fuego said:


> I've searched the site high and low and cannot find this deal. Here is where I'm at.
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/oliva+serie+v+melanio+torpedo+cigars/item+38872


When i go to it directly from your link i see $117... when i go from here: https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...utm_campaign=OlivaWeekend&utm_content=EMP5109 and then find it and click from the deals page I see $83.. try that maybe?


----------



## Del Fuego

kegnum said:


> When i go to it directly from your link i see $117... when i go from here: https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...utm_campaign=OlivaWeekend&utm_content=EMP5109 and then find it and click from the deals page I see $83.. try that maybe?


It must be a regional thing or only for people that have already purchased from Famous. I have never bought from Famous.

The link you gave only shows me the $117 if I click on it or not.

EDIT: If someone can post a direct link to the $83 deal, I would appreciate it. Otherwise, no big deal. I have a figurado in my humidor to smoke next week


----------



## LeatherNeck

La Palina boxes on sale today only @ CI. Boxes starting at only $49.99! Classic, Red Label, and Black Label.


----------



## Gummy Jones

LeatherNeck said:


> La Palina boxes on sale today only @ CI. Boxes starting at only $49.99! Classic, Red Label, and Black Label.


thats a great deal
there are a couple threads up right now about "best bang for the buck" and "everyday whatever" smokes
id say, at that price, the classics or black labels fit the bill


----------



## LeatherNeck

Oliva Serie "V" Melanio Robusto box of 10 for $59.99!
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robusto/2003849/#p-103410


----------



## Del Fuego

LeatherNeck said:


> Oliva Serie "V" Melanio Robusto box of 10 for $59.99!
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robusto/2003849/#p-103410


Dang! I missed it. Backordered...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Del Fuego said:


> Dang! I missed it. Backordered...


They went fast then. They were in stock when I posted (pretty sure anyways).


----------



## Hari Seldon

kegnum said:


> I just go it now. Deal is still on


Why didn't you use the famous discount code (I think puff has one, right)? You could have saved another 15%.

Try emailing/calling to see if they can add it afterward if you want, famous is good people and probably will.

Nevermind, I can't find this to see if it would even work, possibly the code wouldn't have been valid.


----------



## kegnum

Hari Seldon said:


> Why didn't you use the famous discount code (I think puff has one, right)? You could have saved another 15%.
> 
> Try emailing/calling to see if they can add it afterward if you want, famous is good people and probably will.
> 
> Nevermind, I can't find this to see if it would even work, possibly the code wouldn't have been valid.


I didn't know about the promo code... but it said no additional promotional codes could be used. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## piken

Famous still got Melanio's covered with current 5 pack frenzy.

Buy 2 5 packs and 3rd 5 pack is free. 3rd has to be different 
and free 5 pack is the cheapest one. 

No additional promo codes.

So.... 2 5 packs Torpedo and 1 churchhill all 59.99 each, one free, total = 119.98 that's
even less then 10 for 83.xx and a pretty good deal at $7.99 each.


----------



## csk415

Famous has free shipping no minimum


----------



## Izatright

*TODAY ONLY AJ Fernandez Uncharted boxes for $49.95*

TODAY ONLY (6/27/17) AJ Fernandez Uncharted boxes for $49.95

https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/uncharted

Available in:
Robusto - 5 x 52 Maduro
Gordo - 6 x 60 Maduro
Beliscoso - 6 x 52 Maduro
Toro - 6 x 52 Maduro

Use promo code JRDOJO1 for 15% ($7.49) off.

Not sure of the exact time it's ending, but I noticed the sale just now and thought I'd share.


----------



## GOT14U

Fine Ash Cigars in AZ just posted this....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ATTENTION Californians: SBC hinted at something big tomorrow due to the Prop 56 cigar tax (67%, I think) that we are facing on 7/1.

I personally held off the 22% off Illusiones today because of it .


----------



## Tony Costa

anyone ever purchased one of SMBC's "Small batch Surprise's" range from $30 to $100. No doubt they are quality as is all there stuff, but curious if those that partook were extremely happy.


----------



## TCstr8

Tony Costa said:


> anyone ever purchased one of SMBC's "Small batch Surprise's" range from $30 to $100. No doubt they are quality as is all there stuff, but curious if those that partook were extremely happy.


Quite a few folks on Reddit have, and post what they got. Apparently you can put a comment on the order about your preference (size, strength, brands, etc) and Andrew at SBC tries to cater the surprise to your preference.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tony Costa said:


> anyone ever purchased one of SMBC's "Small batch Surprise's" range from $30 to $100. No doubt they are quality as is all there stuff, but curious if those that partook were extremely happy.


I've done it a couple times when they had a universal discount code and I got way more than my money's worth.


----------



## GOT14U

Ezra Zion has some new ones. Better hurry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3

Any update on SBC email that was supposed to be sent out this morning? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

justncredibl3 said:


> Any update on SBC email that was supposed to be sent out this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It just came out. Kinda sad, it's basically a goodbye letter to Californians, with a discount code for one last sale. CA addresses only.


----------



## Westside Threat

They are closing their doors?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> They are closing their doors?


NO! What happened is they must now charge the new Prop 56 tax on cigars (67%) for anyone IN California.

The rest of you guys are good!


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> NO! What happened is they must now charge the new Prop 56 tax on cigars (67%) for anyone IN California.
> 
> The rest of you guys are good!


Got it. So what's the one day discount?


----------



## ADRUNKK

Just got an email fro JR. $20 off CAO box's. A 20 count box of Brazilia Maduro 5x56 for $61.


----------



## Steve C.

SoCal Gunner said:


> NO! What happened is they must now charge the new Prop 56 tax on cigars (67%) for anyone IN California.
> 
> The rest of you guys are good!


Well it IS comforting to know the gov will spend it well. NOT.

I so wish I could move to a better state.


----------



## GOT14U

Steve C. said:


> Well it IS comforting to know the gov will spend it well. NOT.
> 
> I so wish I could move to a better state.


There is a lot less things that don't cause cancer in all the other states....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced

Neptune is doing 15% off everything until the Fourth of July. $99.00 or more FREE SHIPPING. :ss


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Steve C. said:


> Well it IS comforting to know the gov will spend it well. NOT.
> 
> I so wish I could move to a better state.


Funny thing is Marijuana was legalized and it's only taxed at 40%.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Funny thing is Marijuana was legalized and it's only taxed at 40%.


Lol... gotta love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

SoCal Gunner said:


> Funny thing is Marijuana was legalized and it's only taxed at 40%.


Just a starting point I'm sure. They'll jack it up incrementally over time like every other tax/fee/surcharge/license/etc/


----------



## Bruced

CI has a 20% off promo code.


SUMMER17. To 7/2:vs_laugh:


----------



## kamera

Bruced said:


> CI has a 20% off promo code.
> 
> SUMMER17. To 7/2:vs_laugh:


It looks like this is stackable with the FIDY code that gets you $50 in CI bucks if you spend $50.01, at least in my cart it shows it is. The hard part is finding $50 to spend since everything I'm interested in seems to be on the restricted list. :vs_mad:


----------



## Bruced

kamera said:


> It looks like this is stackable with the FIDY code that gets you $50 in CI bucks if you spend $50.01, at least in my cart it shows it is. The hard part is finding $50 to spend since everything I'm interested in seems to be on the restricted list. :vs_mad:


Well go to Neptume, they are doing 15% with FREE SHIPPING over 99 Bucks.

Not many restrictions


----------



## MisterSurgery

Bruced said:


> CI has a 20% off promo code.
> 
> SUMMER17. To 7/2:vs_laugh:


Spend over $100 and use the promo code "digital" to get a free digital hygrometer. You can combine that with the 20% off code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

kamera said:


> It looks like this is stackable with the FIDY code that gets you $50 in CI bucks if you spend $50.01, at least in my cart it shows it is. The hard part is finding $50 to spend since everything I'm interested in seems to be on the restricted list. :vs_mad:


What's the FIDY code?


----------



## kamera

MidwestToker said:


> What's the FIDY code?


Someone posted it earlier in this thread, it gets you $50 in CI bucks if you spend $50.01.


----------



## Bigjohn

kamera said:


> It looks like this is stackable with the FIDY code that gets you $50 in CI bucks if you spend $50.01, at least in my cart it shows it is. The hard part is finding $50 to spend since everything I'm interested in seems to be on the restricted list. :vs_mad:


Is the code just FIDY? I tried it and it didn't work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamera

Bigjohn said:


> Is the code just FIDY? I tried it and it didn't work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I misspelled it. It's FIDDY. It's still active in my cart, I haven't checked out though.


----------



## Bigjohn

kamera said:


> Sorry, I misspelled it. It's FIDDY. It's still active in my cart, I haven't checked out though.


Awesome! Seemed to work fine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bruced said:


> Well go to Neptume, they are doing 15% with FREE SHIPPING over 99 Bucks.
> 
> Not many restrictions


I just used this to buy a box of Illusione Epernay Le Grand. Box of 25 shipped free to my door at the ridiculously low rate sub $165.

I love SBC. But at $240, even with the previous sale prive that's about $35 less.

Thanks for posting the Neptune info. This is my first purchase from them and the extra 15% is good through the 4th. I like that they take ****** and shipping is free for purchases over $100. I may be back there this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Champagne InHand said:


> I just used this to buy a box of Illusione Epernay Le Grand. Box of 25 shipped free to my door at the ridiculously low rate sub $165.
> 
> I love SBC. But at $240, even with the previous sale prive that's about $35 less.
> 
> Thanks for posting the Neptune info. This is my first purchase from them and the extra 15% is good through the 4th. I like that they take ****** and shipping is free for purchases over $100. I may be back there this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hold on to your jockstrap....I use another place ...Superior Cigars for my Illusione fix. They have the Legrande for $140 all day everday....Illusione Rothchids go for $176 per box of 50 ( Maduros)....been ordering from these guys for years. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $150. I'm almost out of the Rothschildes so may order those and the Legrandes as well...WIN WIN!


----------



## Tony Costa

*Small Batch 4th of July Specials!*

We have four different specials running from now until midnight on July 4th!

CODE: *4TH* = 17.76% off no minimum

CODE: *RED* = 17.76% off plus one Davidoff Year Of The Sheep on purchases *$230+*

CODE: *WHITE* = 17.76% off plus one Davidoff Golf Scorecard Edition 2016 on purchases *$115+*

CODE: *BLUE* = 17.76% off plus one Davidoff Art Edition 2016 on purchases *$260+*

Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code.

Due to the holiday USPS schedule there may be a slight delay in shipping time.

CODES ARE NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODES EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 7/04/2017.​ 
*Small Batch Cigar*​ 
​


----------



## Tony Costa

CI one day special

La Aurora Barrel Aged
92-Rated Boxes - ALL $49.99 - $2.50 per cigar!
Live for 1 day, expires Tuesday night - July 4 at 11:59pm ET


----------



## Bruced

*Cigar Bid has been hyping their new 1,000's of deals*

I check the site in the daily in the am, today they put up some many new item. This the hype is over maybe, and they are going after more market share.

Think the Hype is reality.

Cigar Bid Dot Com. FYI


----------



## Napa Cab

*JR Cigars Not on EBATES*

Jr Cigars no longer on EBATES:vs_mad:


----------



## csk415

http://www.cigarpage.com/k1-2017071...+is+sweating.+Padilla's+best+$1.98+at+da+Page.

If you like Padilla don't pass this up. The 1948 was a good smoke for me. I would have ordered them but by the time CP got them in the mail they would land when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Champagne InHand

csk415 said:


> http://www.cigarpage.com/k1-2017071...+is+sweating.+Padilla's+best+$1.98+at+da+Page.
> 
> If you like Padilla don't pass this up. The 1948 was a good smoke for me. I would have ordered them but by the time CP got them in the mail they would land when I'm on vacation.


I liked these sticks a lot. Decided I could pass on buying 20 sticks. Cheap and cheerful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389

csk415 said:


> $1.98: PADILLA'S FINEST FLAVOR BOMBS??10-packs are 80% off.
> 
> If you like Padilla don't pass this up. The 1948 was a good smoke for me. I would have ordered them but by the time CP got them in the mail they would land when I'm on vacation.


Oh that sucks. Just send to me and I will hold them until you get back! :vs_laugh:


----------



## NormH3

Appears that JR Cigars no longer accepts EBATE discounts......bummer


----------



## Bruced

Just got an alert from Neptune. Smoking Summer Deals.

https://www.neptunecigar.com/deals/summer-2017-clearance

Hundreds of Cigars on sale.:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Just putting this here. These sticks are great! IMHO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> Just putting this here. These sticks are great! IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to wait as things get older. A bit expensive for a Robusto, and Pyramid is event only. For Robusto in that $10+ range I most often defer these days to the DR, Nica from Illusione, et al. or sticks from (the dark side)

Gotta watch the pennies. I don't buy Padrón 1964 Annie Torpedo unless they are significantly marked down. Same with Caldwell, Illusione, which is why RoMa Craft is a big favorite. Reasonable pricing and on sale if you watch.

I do like small batch/boutique cigars but there are so many great sticks under $8 from all over in most vitola and wrappers I her skeptical of higher prices on limited edition stuff.

Of course this is what that thread is about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StogiSmkr79

Im guessing this is the right place for this as I didn't see a deals and discounts thread in accessories. 

Im gonna go out on a limb and guess that $229 for a NewAir CC-300 is worthy of jumping on? All history suggests average price is just over $400. Im tired of worrying about constant temps of 75-78. If interested its on Amazon (shipped and sold by Amazon as well)


----------



## Fusion

*10 La Finca yard gars for $5 free shipping*

hard to beat this, not a bad yard gar

Budget special at JR on La Finca Toros. 10 for $5 with free shipping if you use code WOW5.


*Grab Your La Finca Ammo 10-Pack Now While Supplies Last*

La Finca has been one of the best-selling Nicaraguan brands for decades. This Nicaraguan puro is a medium-to-full-bodied smoke that features nutty, sweet flavors. Packed in sensible bundles, La Finca is affordable and delicious, and highly rated by the experts. It is no wonder La Finca is a popular choice for many cigar lovers. Take advantage of this special offer and pick up a 10-pack of La Finca Ammo Toros for only $5.00 plus free standard shipping! Use coupon code *WOW5* to redeem offer. Limit 1 per customer.

_Offer valid through Monday, 7/31/17 at 11:59PM, while supplies last._


----------



## Alpedhuez55

CAO Brazilia Gol $61 a box of 20 w/ free shipping!!! These boxes are usually around $80.

CAO Brazilia


----------



## jc389

Alpedhuez55 said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol $61 a box of 20 w/ free shipping!!! These boxes are usually around $80.
> 
> CAO Brazilia


I hear a lot about these. I have tried a few CAO and have been a little let down from my expectations. How would you describe these?


----------



## Alpedhuez55

jc389 said:


> I hear a lot about these. I have tried a few CAO and have been a little let down from my expectations. How would you describe these?


It is woody, nutty, peppery and full bodied, not for everyone. Great with a strong French Roast coffe if that gives you an idea. I would try one before buying a box. But it is worth trying.


----------



## Del Fuego

Oliva Serie V fans can get em for $5 - $9 a cigar right now at CP for the next two days.
Melanio Robusto 10 packs for $59 shipped. Figurado is $89


----------



## Bruced

https://www.neptunecigar.com/deals/summer-accessories-clearance?SRC=Weekly

Apparently Neptune is blowing out some lighters, cutter, humidors, and other stuff. Some of the stuff looks like :ss smoking deals.

FYI

Xikar XO Cutters also - https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar-cutters/xikar-xo-double-guillotine-cutter


----------



## JtAv8tor

http://www.cigarpage.com/fda-nuked-...ster+blend+edicion.+400+vitolas+up+to+67%+off.

Some decent deals on 5ers


----------



## JohnBrody15

JtAv8tor said:


> FDA-NUKED HIPSTER BLENDS?.up to 67% off fiver liquidation.
> 
> Some decent deals on 5ers


Lots of good ones......


----------



## blackrabbit

*Small Batch Cigars
*

*Today Only!*

Today only we have a RoMa Craft Special.

CODE: ROMATIME = 25% off of RoMa Craft Category on purchases $50+


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> *Small Batch Cigars
> *
> 
> *Today Only!*
> 
> Today only we have a RoMa Craft Special.
> 
> CODE: ROMATIME = 25% off of RoMa Craft Category on purchases $50+


Snatched up another box of the Intemperance XVII Charity. My third or fourth box of these.

I would definitely put this in the top 5 sticks sub $4 with the Padilla 1948.

For those whom always like the darker wrappers the BA XXI is a great smoke too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just gonna put this here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Just gonna put this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just grabbed a 10pk and some blending sessions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Just grabbed a 10pk and some blending sessions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me to lol. If there anything like the cleavers I want 10 of them so I grab 10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

How are those Ezra Zion Cigars? I have never tried them, or let alone heard of them till I joined here. They sound amazing by the tasting notes on the website.


----------



## bobbya08

SBjanderson said:


> How are those Ezra Zion Cigars? I have never tried them, or let alone heard of them till I joined here. They sound amazing by the tasting notes on the website.


I can't speak for all of them but the few I've had were great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Me to lol. If there anything like the cleavers I want 10 of them so I grab 10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I missed out on the cleavers but I wasn't passing these up. I bet @mrolland5500 picked up a bundle too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Damn this thread!!!


----------



## SBjanderson

I just watched as the last of that blessed leaf was sold. Thats what I get for always being a second guesser, I need to commit better ha!


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Just gonna put this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Said backordered when i checked a min ago. Oh well, I'm broke anyway. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Said backordered when i checked a min ago. Oh well, I'm broke anyway. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Damn that was fast


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Damn that was fast


You have to jump on it when they release something. They always go quick.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Damn that was fast


Yeah they sell out so quick. Last time with the cleavers I was hesitant and missed out but not this time. I bet you end up with a couple anyways though lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

They said they sold out in 46 minutes! They need to start making more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

GOT14U said:


> They said they sold out in 46 minutes! They need to start making more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is insane! I cannot imagine the web traffic that causes, unless there are guys who just buy insane amounts at once.


----------



## oogahmoe

Cigarpage.com free perdomo champagne with $10 order.


----------



## Del Fuego

Rocky Patel fans might like this. Anyone tried any of these cigars? Any good?

Rocky Patel 'Blue Chip' Monster Deal Cigar Deal | Holt's


----------



## Cigary

GOT14U said:


> Me to lol. If there anything like the cleavers I want 10 of them so I grab 10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to email the two guys who started their business...2 guys who met at their Church who smoked cigars. They had no past as far as tobacco but loved the hobby....no manufacturing experience, no growing...etc. The essentials to have prior experience is vital otherwise you run a risk of having the wrong input from those you hire. I tried a variety of their start up cigars and I never did find any cigar that thrilled me esp. due to the fact they don't come cheap. They average around $12 a stick for most everything they sale.....I can get Opus X sticks at around $14 so it's easy for me choose an Opus.

The Ekklesia is a Greek term from bible commentaries meaning....The Church so I keep seeing these two guys using Biblical words and terms to sell a commercial product to which I told them in emails I didn't agree to that kind of exploitation. I since stopped buying or endorsing them until they stopped commercializing and using God or religion to push a hobby. JMHO and if others find them to be good cigars then as always it's a choice.


----------



## Tony Costa

Anyone familiar with these?




Dapper Cigar Co! 
We here at Small Batch are excited to be caring Dapper Cigar Co. To help intro the brand we are running a special for today only. Anyone who partakes will be entered in to win one of two swag pack prizes! 

Currently we only have Cubo in stock EL BORRACHO & LA MADRINA should be arriving sometime in August. 

Info about Dapper Cigar Co. Cubo
“Simplicity is the underlying theme with Cubo. Honoring this theme, we simplified the filler tobaccos by using a single leaf type from one farm per region in Jalapa, Condega, and Esteli. The result of this is a range of cigars with simple origins delivering subtle and beautiful flavor profiles.”

CODE: DAPPER = 20% off of Dapper Cigar Category plus a chance to win one of the two swag packs listed below! 


Please log in before attempting to use any of the codes. Once the code is applied you will see "you save" next to the price Codes are not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer. The code will expire tonight midnight 7/25/2017. 



Dapper Cigar Co. 





Prize swag pack includes a shirt, Cubo sign, Dapper Cigar Co hat! Winners will be emailed Thursday morning and posted in the news section!


----------



## GOT14U

Cigary said:


> I used to email the two guys who started their business...2 guys who met at their Church who smoked cigars. They had no past as far as tobacco but loved the hobby....no manufacturing experience, no growing...etc. The essentials to have prior experience is vital otherwise you run a risk of having the wrong input from those you hire. I tried a variety of their start up cigars and I never did find any cigar that thrilled me esp. due to the fact they don't come cheap. They average around $12 a stick for most everything they sale.....I can get Opus X sticks at around $14 so it's easy for me choose an Opus.
> 
> The Ekklesia is a Greek term from bible commentaries meaning....The Church so I keep seeing these two guys using Biblical words and terms to sell a commercial product to which I told them in emails I didn't agree to that kind of exploitation. I since stopped buying or endorsing them until they stopped commercializing and using God or religion to push a hobby. JMHO and if others find them to be good cigars then as always it's a choice.


See I look at it as two Christian boys doing good and proud to put it out there that they are christians. Im sure some of their sticks fell flat but what I've had so far has been great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

You guys both have great points. @Cigary I'm not a big fan of people using religion to make a sale so I see where you are coming from on that perspective. I have tried a few of their cigars and did like them. They are a Texas based company and me being a Texan I will support them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigary said:


> I used to email the two guys who started their business...2 guys who met at their Church who smoked cigars. They had no past as far as tobacco but loved the hobby....no manufacturing experience, no growing...etc. The essentials to have prior experience is vital otherwise you run a risk of having the wrong input from those you hire. I tried a variety of their start up cigars and I never did find any cigar that thrilled me esp. due to the fact they don't come cheap. They average around $12 a stick for most everything they sale.....I can get Opus X sticks at around $14 so it's easy for me choose an Opus.
> 
> The Ekklesia is a Greek term from bible commentaries meaning....The Church so I keep seeing these two guys using Biblical words and terms to sell a commercial product to which I told them in emails I didn't agree to that kind of exploitation. I since stopped buying or endorsing them until they stopped commercializing and using God or religion to push a hobby. JMHO and if others find them to be good cigars then as always it's a choice.


Completely agree. Yet I'm totally cool with some Illusione references as they are way more subtle. cg:4 for instance isn't capitalized. It does refer to the 4 horsemen but $heet, who has t referenced that.

Dapper is another start up. I loved "Oh brother, where art though?" Especially "No sir, I'm a dapper Dan man!" However there are so many trying to blend and make puros, yet so many are rolled in the same tabacaleras, using similar leaves buy the same employees. In Nica so much is about the craftsmanship of the wooden box. I wish I had saved pictures of these Esteli factories. It might be a let down.

I digress, but rollers on the floor cannot talk to each other or interact but the two working together nod and such. No orator and one 15 minute break, if they are lucky. Screw up too much and you are out. Get sick too long, you are out. Tough as nails but it's considered a good job. The marketers are making a killing on Thea cigars as you can usually buy them for a buck a piece at the factories sans boxes and cigar bands.

But I guess if somebody can sell Whiskey Rebellion and get folks to pay more than the average for Intemperance than best of luck to them. I support capitalism or the commies (humor people) nonetheless. All BOTLs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Cigar Page is killing me again with deals on 10 packs. There's a lot of good cigars at about 2 or 3 bucks off or more per stick.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Cigar Page is killing me again with deals on 10 packs. There's a lot of good cigars at about 2 or 3 bucks off or more per stick.


I know what you mean but i have protection... I'm broke lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

Holt's is having a sale "up to 80% off MASP". I just picked up a box of Oliva O Maduros for 69.95 with free shipping. They have a ton of others too, that was just the one that caught my eye. Sale is live for 7 days ish


----------



## Fusion

JR has Room 101 Conjura 4x48 or 4.75x50 in boxes of 20 for $19.95 and free shipping

https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/room-101-cigars/room-101-ltd-conjura

when it comes up you must change amount from 5 to 20 to see the $19.95


----------



## kegnum

Fusion said:


> JR has Room 101 Conjura 4x48 or 4.75x50 in boxes of 20 for $19.95 and free shipping
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/room-101-cigars/room-101-ltd-conjura
> 
> when it comes up you must change amount from 5 to 20 to see the $19.95


Never had these before but at under $1 a smoke... I'll try em. Thanks!


----------



## SBjanderson

kegnum said:


> Never had these before but at under $1 a smoke... I'll try em. Thanks!


Same here! Just placed my order!!


----------



## Maxh92

Fusion said:


> JR has Room 101 Conjura 4x48 or 4.75x50 in boxes of 20 for $19.95 and free shipping
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/room-101-cigars/room-101-ltd-conjura
> 
> when it comes up you must change amount from 5 to 20 to see the $19.95


Where are you seeing the free shipping? I went to checkout and it's $6.99 for shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Maxh92 said:


> Where are you seeing the free shipping? I went to checkout and it's $6.99 for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Earlier it was free shipping, a few ppl said it was a mistake but all the early buyers got it free, loo on google for a JR code, they always have one, may not get the full $6.99 but it will be close
Try JRDOJO1


----------



## SBjanderson

Fusion said:


> Earlier it was free shipping, a few ppl said it was a mistake but all the early buyers got it free, loo on google for a JR code, they always have one, may not get the full $6.99 but it will be close
> Try JRDOJO1


Even without the free shipping it is a steal.

Mine originally said that it was going to be 6.99 or whatever for the shipping when I went to checkout, but once I clicked past the shipping tab it went to the payment tab and said free shipping.


----------



## SBjanderson

Just went back to try to check on JR if the free shipping thing was still working and boom they were sold out of both sizes!

Who done it? I know somebody picked up every box they had  Glad I got mine before it was sold out!!


----------



## blackrabbit

SBjanderson said:


> Just went back to try to check on JR if the free shipping thing was still working and boom they were sold out of both sizes!
> 
> Who done it? I know somebody picked up every box they had  Glad I got mine before it was sold out!!


They still have one size but they are 40 bucks for a five pack. I read some old reviews of these and they seem promising. I decided to gamble in hopes these will be ideal for "yard-gars". I used a coupon so it came out to 90 cents a stick. I will make a post about one when I get em a burn one. I would love to hear others opinions who picked some up when they smoke one as well.


----------



## blackrabbit

Small Batch Cigars:

Black Label Trading Co. 
HVC
SACRA FOLIUM

CODE: *WEDNESDAY* = 21% off brands listed above.

Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.

CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 8/02/2017.


----------



## SBjanderson

blackrabbit said:


> Small Batch Cigars:
> 
> Black Label Trading Co.
> HVC
> SACRA FOLIUM
> 
> CODE: *WEDNESDAY* = 21% off brands listed above.
> 
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.
> 
> CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 8/02/2017.


Have you or has anyone else on here tried many of the sticks that are on sale? I have not tried any of them.


----------



## Kidvegas

blackrabbit said:


> Small Batch Cigars:
> 
> Black Label Trading Co.
> HVC
> SACRA FOLIUM
> 
> CODE: *WEDNESDAY* = 21% off brands listed above.
> 
> Please be aware that you need to log in before trying to apply the code. You'll see the prices change and a "you save" next to the new price at checkout. Also once applied it will turn all the prices under the listed categories green.
> 
> CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 8/02/2017.


Like usual the BLTC Bishops Blend is outta stock lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wrong picture. I was trying to copy the SBC offer. Other than Black Label I just don't know the others. 

But that's one thing that sets SBC apart. Really too many seem to be making the same blends. It's why one tabacalera can be rolling up to a dozen cigar labels a day. 
----



Black Label was one of the brands I found stocked in the few tobacco shops in Nica. 

The prices don't seem great though considering you can find much of the same tobaccos in other brands. 

Also many of the offerings were sold out when I went to check. I hate that. 

Sales on sold out offerings seem more like house cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegnum

Maxh92 said:


> Where are you seeing the free shipping? I went to checkout and it's $6.99 for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it said shipping was $6.99 but at final checkout it was 0.... was $19.95 total.


----------



## blackrabbit

Cigarpage has La Palina classic robustos for 20 bucks for a ten pack. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

CH cigars 23% off at SBC using "Crowned" as the code. 

I know that we have a lot of CH fans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

*More small batch cigars:
*

*Next 24 Hours! *

Starting for the next 24 hours, we have a 28% off special on Illusione purchases of $70+! Plus anyone who uses the code will be entered into a chance to win a limited 48ct box of Ultra OP. NO. 3!

CODE: *ILLUSIONE* = 28% off Illusione Category on purchases $70+

The winner will be announced/emailed Sunday.

PLEASE LOG IN BEFORE TRYING TO APPLY THE COUPON CODE. CODE IS NOT RETRO ACTIVE AND CAN NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER. CODE EXPIRES MIDNIGHT 8/05/2017.



​


----------



## csk415

Tat 5er sale on CP
http://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-re...:+20++off+all+fivers.+Adios+the+unsightly+ink.


----------



## Del Fuego

Macanudo Café Hyde Park at CP. 20 cigars for only $70. Don't skip on this deal because Macanudo makes the best cigars.

Just kidding.

But CP does have that damn scorcher goin again!!!


----------



## Fusion

Del Fuego said:


> Macanudo Café Hyde Park at CP. 20 cigars for only $70. Don't skip on this deal because Macanudo makes the best cigars.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> But CP does have that damn scorcher goin again!!!


I do like there scorcher but this time the prices are exactly the same as the normal site prices, i always check that.


----------



## WinningQuest

Liga privada no.9 and t52 sampler 4pack on tntcigars for around 55 plus shipping.. Not sure if thats a deal just thought id post incase anyone had those in mind


----------



## Gummy Jones

some decent oliva deals at holts this weekend

Oliva Meltdown Sale + Freebie!


----------



## Cigary

Cigar Page has some pretty good deals on their 10 skys....I actually found some great deals on cigars I smoke a lot of but don't want to buy a box of but 10 is like the magic number that doesn't violate my wallet.

BOUTIQUE BRAND TENSKI SALE IS BACK.....500 vitolas, up to 76% savings, gratis shipping


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Cigary said:


> Cigar Page has some pretty good deals on their 10 skys....I actually found some great deals on cigars I smoke a lot of but don't want to buy a box of but 10 is like the magic number that doesn't violate my wallet.
> 
> BOUTIQUE BRAND TENSKI SALE IS BACK.....500 vitolas, up to 76% savings, gratis shipping


And your goto cigars in this deal are?


----------



## mpomario

There are CH LC's in there for a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The Viaje went fast, hours after the deals was up.


----------



## Del Fuego

Westside Threat said:


> The Viaje went fast, hours after the deals was up.


So did the LP #9's.

Cigar Page has been pretty good to me so far. I had one bad deal with that stupid Porsche Designs lighter (They refunded my money), but other than that it's been great. I picked up a Frabill F3 Gale all weather jacket from them for $68. Not a bad deal with free shipping and cigar points (you can also find this jacket online at Walmart for $68 + shipping).

I wanted a 10 pack of Herrera Esteli but they only offered boxes. I opened a chat window and asked the guy if I could buy just 10. On the spot, he created a web page offering a pack of 5 for $30 shipped.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Del Fuego said:


> So did the LP #9's.
> 
> Cigar Page has been pretty good to me so far. I had one bad deal with that stupid Porsche Designs lighter (They refunded my money), but other than that it's been great. I picked up a Frabill F3 Gale all weather jacket from them for $68. Not a bad deal with free shipping and cigar points (you can also find this jacket online at Walmart for $68 + shipping).
> 
> I wanted a 10 pack of Herrera Esteli but they only offered boxes. I opened a chat window and asked the guy if I could buy just 10. On the spot, he created a web page offering a pack of 5 for $30 shipped.


That is pretty cool. I didn't know you could open a chat to accomplish things like that. There have been a few times i didn't get something because they only offered boxes and I only wanted a few to try. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

SoCal Gunner said:


> And your goto cigars in this deal are?


Most are now sold out...but the early bird got some worms::grin2:
LP #9
Estellis
Davidoffs
H Uppmans
Oliva Master Blend
RP Edge Maduro

I have no idea how I'm going to smoke all of these along with everything else I own so I'm convinced I have to live at least until I'm 75 and that doesn't even include my $300 worth of pipe tobacco I bought some time back.


----------



## Cigary

Del Fuego said:


> So did the LP #9's.
> 
> Cigar Page has been pretty good to me so far. I had one bad deal with that stupid Porsche Designs lighter (They refunded my money), but other than that it's been great. I picked up a Frabill F3 Gale all weather jacket from them for $68. Not a bad deal with free shipping and cigar points (you can also find this jacket online at Walmart for $68 + shipping).
> 
> I wanted a 10 pack of Herrera Esteli but they only offered boxes. I opened a chat window and asked the guy if I could buy just 10. On the spot, he created a web page offering a pack of 5 for $30 shipped.


Snapped these suckers up as well...between these and the Edge Maduros....and Illusione Roth Maddies....I'm pretty content to smoke them as everyday cigars.

Herrera Esteli Toro
Size (6" x 50)
Strength Mild Full
Blend Info Show Details	10 CIGARS
In Stock	*$56.40*


----------



## Del Fuego

Nice little Oliva sale at CP. Melanio's for about $10 a stick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Small Batch special !*

*
*

*DUNBARTON TODOS LAS DIAS PREORDER & SPECIAL!*

Todos Las Dias will be arriving Friday so we are putting up a presale plus offering a special! The special will expire tonight at midnight.

CODE: *DUNBARTON* = 15% off Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust Category!​


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Cigary said:


> Snapped these suckers up as well...between these and the Edge Maduros....and Illusione Roth Maddies....I'm pretty content to smoke them as everyday cigars.
> 
> Herrera Esteli Toro
> Size (6" x 50)
> Strength Mild Full
> Blend Info Show Details10 CIGARS
> In Stock*$56.40*


That's not a bad deal. I love CP and by 80% of my gars from them. The only problem I have is when I want to try a new gar I cannot trust their strength ratings, they always seem to show medium.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> *Small Batch special !*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *DUNBARTON TODOS LAS DIAS PREORDER & SPECIAL!*
> 
> Todos Las Dias will be arriving Friday so we are putting up a presale plus offering a special! The special will expire tonight at midnight.
> 
> CODE: *DUNBARTON* = 15% off Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust Category!​


I let you guys know how good they are...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I let you guys know how good they are...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I placed an order, sometimes my gut says...buy a box you won't regret it...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I placed an order, sometimes my gut says...buy a box you won't regret it...


My gut says....coolidors are cheap, they'll all get smoked eventually!


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I placed an order, sometimes my gut says...buy a box you won't regret it...


Anything Steve Saka is part of I have never been disappointed. I bought a box. Should be here by Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I let you guys know how good they are...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to grab a box but I'm in timeout for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> I wanted to grab a box but I'm in timeout for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered these about 2 months ago and paid then. I saw my time out coming. So I planned accordingly lol. But the new Ezra's yesterday got me to spend a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> I wanted to grab a box but I'm in timeout for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got ya !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> I ordered these about 2 months ago and paid then. I saw my time out coming. So I planned accordingly lol. But the new Ezra's yesterday got me to spend a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw those too but had to pass on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> I got ya !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I figured you would grab some of those. I'm already in debt to you now lol I don't need to go further in debt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

Figured I would share this one for everyone wishing they could be in the COTM from small batch

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/cotm-left-over-pack

In stock at the moment


----------



## Alpedhuez55

23% OFF OF $99!!! Cigars International. Use Promo Code Whacky.

It just saved me $200.


----------



## UBC03

Alpedhuez55 said:


> 23% OFF OF $99!!! Cigars International. Use Promo Code Whacky.
> 
> It just saved me $200.


Let me do the math.. Ya you spent alot.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

SBjanderson said:


> Figured I would share this one for everyone wishing they could be in the COTM from small batch
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/cotm-left-over-pack
> 
> In stock at the moment












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpedhuez55

UBC03 said:


> Let me do the math.. Ya you spent alot.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well, it was actually $195.50 It was all on just one item too!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, it was actually $195.50 It was all on just one item too!!


Remember a great quote from Karl Lagerfeld. "What is trendy today, becomes tacky tomorrow!"

Stick with the classics in build and with wrapper/binder/filler and you should be never disappointed

Of course New fun blends are created every day.

The duality of this hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, it was actually $195.50 It was all on just one item too!!


We want pics when it show up.. Gotta see this guy in person. That's a foot taller than mine..

Nice cabinet bro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

On the CI sale going on they exclude so many cigars I am having a hard time finding anything I want to buy.


----------



## Alrightdriver

SBjanderson said:


> On the CI sale going on they exclude so many cigars I am having a hard time finding anything I want to buy.


Wow!! That would make it hard. Especially the one that Just says boutique brands.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

P&C has 20% off sitewide. Code: CAW2017


----------



## JtAv8tor

THURSDAY SPECIAL!
Today only we have a special on the My Father & Fuente categories! You have two options depending on how much your looking to spend. 

CODE: THURSDAY = 20% off My Father & Arturo Fuente category (no minimum)

CODE: THURSDAY100 = 25% off My Father & Arturo Fuente category on purchases $100+!


SBC Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

@Semper Noctem

Today only we have a special on the Hiram & Solomon (just restocked!) You have two options depending on how much your looking to spend.

CODE: *FRIDAY *= 20% off Hiram & Solomon category (no minimum)

CODE: *FRIDAY100* = 25% off Hiram & Solomon category on purchases $100+!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

CAO Colombia Tinto ten packs for $26.98 at cigar page. Nice mild to medium robusto for that price.


----------



## Semper Noctem

SoCal Gunner said:


> @*Semper Noctem*
> 
> Today only we have a special on the Hiram & Solomon (just restocked!) You have two options depending on how much your looking to spend.
> 
> CODE: *FRIDAY *= 20% off Hiram & Solomon category (no minimum)
> 
> CODE: *FRIDAY100* = 25% off Hiram & Solomon category on purchases $100+!


Thanks bro. Unfortunately, I missed the sale but its nice to know they have them. May try and pick some up.


----------



## JtAv8tor

100 spots available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Del Fuego

Nice little Labor Day 5-er sale at Cigar Page right now. Just picked up 10 La Antiguedad Robustos for under $5 a stick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch coded for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eliot

15% off all C&D bulk blends at Smokingpipes until the 15th!
@UBC03 Haunted Bookshop is $29.77/lb.


----------



## Three Lions

Del Fuego said:


> Nice little Labor Day 5-er sale at Cigar Page right now. Just picked up 10 La Antiguedad Robustos for under $5 a stick.


Thanks for the heads up - picked up 5 Padron 2000 and 10 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles for an average of just about $5 delivered. Nice deal.

TL


----------



## Mike2147

Box sale at cigar page.

http://www.cigarpage.com/[email protected]+64%+average+savings.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Del Fuego said:


> Nice little Labor Day 5-er sale at Cigar Page right now. Just picked up 10 La Antiguedad Robustos for under $5 a stick.


And I cannot stress enough for cheap sticks, J. Fuego Heat Corojo. Bundles are all around $35-$45 on Cigar Page depending on size and often on sale for about $30 a bundle. The Robusto was a 90 rated Best Buy on the 2016 CA top 25 list. Smooth medium bodied smoke with sweet spice and pepper. The 5er of Toros is on sale thru Friday 9:00 AM EST for $10 shipping included as part of the Labor Day fiver Sale. Anyone looking for cheap sticks should take advantage of this one.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Holts has JH 12 er for $47....
http://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CigarPage just launched the "Scorcher".........damn CigarPage......


----------



## Regiampiero

CP has 45% off Ovals @SoCal

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> CigarPage just launched the "Scorcher".........damn CigarPage......


Sh*t......


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sh*t......


Exactly...right? I'm looking at pipes and the email pops up.....decisions....decisions.....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Exactly...right? I'm looking at pipes and the email pops up.....decisions....decisions.....


Yeah...it's too easy to have it going on the background.....so far so good though lol Nothing jumping out at me.....although now that you mention pipes........


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Yeah...it's too easy to have it going on the background.....so far so good though lol Nothing jumping out at me.....although now that you mention pipes........


Pipes are what make pipe smoking expensive lol.. Already have 3 Savinelli's i want. And dreams of a Dunhill and a Costello

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

JohnBrody15 said:


> Yeah...it's too easy to have it going on the background.....so far so good though lol Nothing jumping out at me.....although now that you mention pipes........


Nothing has grabbed me either. There seem to be repeating a lot of things. Though I did just buy a box of Flor de las Antillas Toros and a fiver of AJ Fernandez Enclave Churchills on Wednesday from CP on the box and fiver sales that were running. It might need to be a pretty special deal for me to jump on it.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Nothing has grabbed me either. There seem to be repeating a lot of things. Though I did just buy a box of Flor de las Antillas Toros and a fiver of AJ Fernandez Enclave Churchills on Wednesday from CP on the box and fiver sales that were running. It might need to be a pretty special deal for me to jump on it.


Nothing special yet. When I see something I'm interested in I'll check the regular price and usually it's the same. They will have a tener for $47 on the scorcher but the 5 packs are $23 and change...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Nothing has grabbed me either. There seem to be repeating a lot of things. Though I did just buy a box of Flor de las Antillas Toros and a fiver of AJ Fernandez Enclave Churchills on Wednesday from CP on the box and fiver sales that were running. It might need to be a pretty special deal for me to jump on it.


That's funny because I just ordered 10 Enclave and 10 La Antiguedad from CP last week For some reason they're sending it UPS this time. Taking a lot longer to get here. I'm in Vegas and the box left NJ on the 6th. No further updates on shipping as of now...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stogiepuffer said:


> Nothing special yet. When I see something I'm interested in I'll check the regular price and usually it's the same. They will have a tener for $47 on the scorcher but the 5 packs are $23 and change...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I caught a 10 pack on the end of the tenskies deal that was cheaper than two fivers from a five pack deal that just started. It's always good to check lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> I caught a 10 pack on the end of the tenskies deal that was cheaper than two fivers from a five pack deal that just started. It's always good to check lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually, not always, the "below the fold" deals are better prices than the flashy frame deals.... Just like a restaurant, etc.. the good deals are not going to be prominent.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC has a weekend sale ending tonight. Picked up box of Illusione Rothschild's. 28% off... Great deal. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Stogiepuffer said:


> SBC has a weekend sale ending tonight. Picked up box of Illusione Rothschild's. 28% off... Great deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I bet those don't last long. On the site, and at home.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

mpomario said:


> I bet those don't last long. On the site, and at home.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I was originally gonna get 2 tener packs but they were sold out by noon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CP has Nats on sale. Never had one are they any good?

http://www.cigarpage.com/nat-sherman-smooth-dominican-tenskis.html
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Jetline lighters on sale at CP.

You can get the Gotham Lite Quad for only $10. That's a deal.

JETLINE TORCH LIGHTERS 50% OFF + MORE?old reliable


----------



## JtAv8tor

Small batch has them in stock for those looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Small batch has them in stock for those looking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had to take myself off being grounded for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> I had to take myself off being grounded for this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I won't be able to jump on this one but figured others were in the hunt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Anybody else grab any EZ blue army men?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Anybody else grab any EZ blue army men?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could only stare at them. They always drop new ones a couple days before payday. I keep saying I'm going to hold some extra back just in case then I find something else I "have to have" lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bobbya08 said:


> Anybody else grab any EZ blue army men?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


&#129306;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Anybody else grab any EZ blue army men?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

If anyone is interested, not your average sticks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoking Joe

CP has a J Fuego Toro sampler. 10 smokes for 20 bucks (free shipping). Could be a humidor starter, could be yard gars. I don't know but for $20 I'll find out.

2 "The OC" Connoisseur
2 777's
2 Americana
2 Sangre de Toro
2 Heat (got a 90 rating in CA)

anybody ever had any of these?

J. Fuego Greatest Hits 10-Cigar Collection - Samplers


----------



## Doug Miller

*CI free shipping code*

If interested, the new "free shipping" code for Cigar International is AUTUMN, good until 11/2/17. Makes it practical to buy a only five pack!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Smoking Joe said:


> CP has a J Fuego Toro sampler. 10 smokes for 20 bucks (free shipping). Could be a humidor starter, could be yard gars. I don't know but for $20 I'll find out.
> 
> 2 "The OC" Connoisseur
> 2 777's
> 2 Americana
> 2 Sangre de Toro
> 2 Heat (got a 90 rating in CA)
> 
> anybody ever had any of these?
> 
> J. Fuego Greatest Hits 10-Cigar Collection - Samplers


The Heat is a very good cigar. I have gone through a bundle and have two more bundles resting.


----------



## blackrabbit

20% off Pipes and cigars orders over $100: PCTHANKS17
Good till 10/31/17


----------



## UBC03

Cigars and pipes has crowned heads on sale

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

UBC03 said:


> Cigars and pipes has crowned heads on sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing this.


----------



## ebnash

Anyone have any small batch discount codes. I have a small mixed order but would appreciate any discount opportunity. I'm on there mail list but I only get emails about new products and never discount codes???


----------



## ebnash

Took a shot in the dark and tried Puff. Was good for 10%


----------



## Hickorynut

@Fusion...CP has Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion (and 16 others) 75% off


----------



## blackrabbit

Cigars International
20% off any order over $100. Code = THANKS17
Good till 10/31


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> @Fusion...CP has Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion (and 16 others) 75% off


I saw that thank you, still have 3/4 box of them left from the last sale though oh and this months budget went on CC's


----------



## mrolland5500

Ezra Zion Fortune Cookie just released!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Ezra Zion Fortune Cookie just released!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course.. lol trying to save money you know!


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Of course.. lol trying to save money you know!


Save It???? For What????lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Save It???? For What????lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking a trip to Alaska in a couple weeks  got to feed the family...


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Taking a trip to Alaska in a couple weeks  got to feed the family...


Hell I say rough it and live off of the land in quite sure you could round up some seal meat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I say rough it and live off of the land in quite sure you could round up some seal meat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...yeah pretty sure the wife would not approve of this idea...


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha...yeah pretty sure the wife would not approve of this idea...


then you could give her an EZ Fortune Cookie>>>>> actually strike that they are already gone....


----------



## handfulofanthrax`

cigarpage is running an alec bradley sale


----------



## lex61

Fusion said:


> I saw that thank you, still have 3/4 box of them left from the last sale though oh and this months budget went on CC's


I saw these FyR's today and this post pushed me over the edge. Ridiculous price on a ten pack, so looking forward to giving them a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Cigar Page also has El Rey del Mundo ten packs for $30. A golf buddy says they're his favorite. Anyone have thoughts on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alpedhuez55

lex61 said:


> Cigar Page also has El Rey del Mundo ten packs for $30. A golf buddy says they're his favorite. Anyone have thoughts on them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are a very good cigar, especially in the Oscoro. At $3 a stick, it is an exceptional buy. They hit a lot of my favorite points. There is a little sweet cocoa in there and they put out a good amount of smoke.


----------



## lex61

Alpedhuez55 said:


> They are a very good cigar, especially in the Oscoro. At $3 a stick, it is an exceptional buy. They hit a lot of my favorite points. There is a little sweet cocoa in there and they put out a good amount of smoke.


Thanks, I'll give them a try!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

lex61 said:


> Cigar Page also has El Rey del Mundo ten packs for $30. A golf buddy says they're his favorite. Anyone have thoughts on them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


El Rey Del Mundo (Choix Supreme is BEST) and the FyR are both good budget smokes........especially for those prices.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

20% OFF at Cigars International with the usual restrictions good through Friday 9/22/17 3M EST. Code is Smiley.

Restrictions do effect a lot of the big brand, but there are still a lot of bargains. I used the 23% off last month to save $200 on a tower of power humidor...but am still waiting for it to ship in large part due to Irma.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cigar Federation 
20% OFF DTT Sobremesa & Mi Querida! Discount Code!
DTT20


----------



## Doug Miller

+1 on the El Rey del Mundo oscuro. Very good smokes, esp considering the sale price!


----------



## Del Fuego

I've never ordered from Cigars Direct, but they are showing Shark 77's in stock. Singles, 5 packs and boxes. It's out of my price range, but I thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## GOT14U

welborn said:


> I can get sealed boxes of Las Calveras lc 46 for 100,00 plus shipping if anyone is looking


A box of 24?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

GOT14U said:


> A box of 24?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

welborn said:


> I can get sealed boxes of Las Calveras lc 46 for 100,00 plus shipping if anyone is looking





GOT14U said:


> A box of 24?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TCstr8 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Tag me as curious, but don't tag me as born yesterday - lol.

Details man, details!


----------



## welborn

I have an over stock on them email me for payment arrangement all orders ship the following day they are sealed boxes of 24 in only the LC46 size sipping is 10,00 unless you are west of Colorado in which it is 14.00. I can provide buyer references needed right now there are appox. 12 boxes on hand but may be willing to sell as many as 15.


----------



## Kidvegas

welborn said:


> I have an over stock on them email me for payment arrangement all orders ship the following day they are sealed boxes of 24 in only the LC46 size sipping is 10,00 unless you are west of Colorado in which it is 14.00. I can provide buyer references needed right now there are appox. 12 boxes on hand but may be willing to sell as many as 15.


Damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Why aren't you posting this in the WTS section? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC has a Scotty 40% sale today of select gars. Good selection too. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Stogiepuffer said:


> SBC has a Scotty 40% sale today of select gars. Good selection too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Can you post a link? I can't find this sale at SBC anywhere


----------



## JtAv8tor

Del Fuego said:


> Can you post a link? I can't find this sale at SBC anywhere


https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sco...-80574857&mc_cid=648d731bfc&mc_eid=e30344efb4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Looks like this will be an ongoing thing, will check it daily lmao

Also if you select the shop by brand menu "Scotty's corner" is listed there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Thanks guys. Took a break for dinner now smoking my after dinner gar. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I've been bleeding money lately, but those TKID Diamond Girls are screaming at me at 40% Off.


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've been bleeding money lately, but those TKID Diamond Girls are screaming at me at 40% Off.


Do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enabler^^^

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> Enabler^^^
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Really.. I'm not bitting on this one.. spent 400 this month already and need to wait until October for my next purchase.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Stogiepuffer said:


> Really.. I'm not bitting on this one.. spent 400 this month already and need to wait until October for my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good news is Scott's corner in SBC is going to be permanent ...different Cigars but deal is here to stay !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Good news is Scott's corner in SBC is going to be permanent ...different Cigars but deal is here to stay !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enabler in God mode....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Enabler in God mode....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The Konami code?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> Good news is Scott's corner in SBC is going to be permanent ...different Cigars but deal is here to stay !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn

TCstr8 said:


> Why aren't you posting this in the WTS section?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I apologize I tried to find it but I'm a little ignorant as to where that thread or section was. Someone sent me an email I think a moderator so I am going to relocate it immediately . I am sorry for this mistake. I guess my thinking at the time was well this is kind of a cigar deal but I realize that this wasn't the proper place to post it,

Sorry about that won't lt i happen again all the best
W.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

TC posted this one separately. Looks like a good deal with the additional 10% off.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=4831561

https://www.coronacigar.com/ci...-Privada-Undercrown-Sun-Grown/
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/drew-estate-nirvana-cameroon-selection-cigars/1475143/

I remember Waboom saying he really liked these Nirvana sticks. Darn cheap on clearance there.


----------



## Mister Stogie

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/oliva...ends-3/churchill/ombch10?tracking_source=deal

JR Cigars has a flash sale running right now on four different cigars until early tomorrow morning. The Oliva Master Blends 3 is the one that caught my attention. They have a 10-pack of churchills (7x50) for $39.95, plus $6.99 shipping.

For comparison, CI has the 5-pack for $62.00!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Mister Stogie said:


> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/oliva...ends-3/churchill/ombch10?tracking_source=deal
> 
> JR Cigars has a flash sale running right now on four different cigars until early tomorrow morning. The Oliva Master Blends 3 is the one that caught my attention. They have a 10-pack of churchills (7x50) for $39.95, plus $6.99 shipping.
> 
> For comparison, CI has the 5-pack for $62.00!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Remember, Holts has the deal on MB3 all day, every day. 20 cigars for $79


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Del Fuego said:


> Remember, Holts has the deal on MB3 all day, every day. 20 cigars for $79


Yea, then they would drop to $59 for the deal of the day or something similar.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Del Fuego said:


> Remember, Holts has the deal on MB3 all day, every day. 20 cigars for $79


I had seen that and agree that it's a solid deal, but I'm still in the "what do I really like" phase and don't have much room left in the humidor (rookie mistake - LOL!). Thanks for having my back! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ezra Zion has brass knuckles...probably won't in about 20 minutes tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Cigar Page has El Primer Mundo La Hermandad on sale in ten packs that work out from $1.45 to $1.90. I bought ten packs of the regular and black Toro size and a box of the Cost Fuerte in Gordo.. I cannot recommend them highly enough. The flavor descriptions on CP are spot on. The regular (Black) is mocha with a little pepper / the Costa Fuerte (white) is a cinnamon vanilla latte. I believe these are made for them buy PDR. 

I would buy one of each of these in your favored size then head over to the Tenski sale and buy a tenner of the J. Fuego Heat Toros with the free Moretti Carbon Fiber Lighter. Then you can use the lighter to light the the $100 you just saved since those cigars are all worth at least 3 or 4 times $55 or so that you just spent. 

OK. just kidding about burning the $100 with the Moretti. There is know way you could light a piece of gasoline soaked toilet paper with that piece of garbage lighter. If you ever want to commit arson, leave that lighter at the scene. The Arson Investigator naturally will come to the conclusion that the fire had to start on it's own.


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Ezra Zion has brass knuckles...probably won't in about 20 minutes tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


son of a ......


----------



## Regiampiero

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Cigar Page has El Primer Mundo La Hermandad on sale in ten packs that work out from $1.45 to $1.90. I bought ten packs of the regular and black Toro size and a box of the Cost Fuerte in Gordo.. I cannot recommend them highly enough. The flavor descriptions on CP are spot on. The regular (Black) is mocha with a little pepper / the Costa Fuerte (white) is a cinnamon vanilla latte. I believe these are made for them buy PDR.
> 
> I would buy one of each of these in your favored size then head over to the Tenski sale and buy a tenner of the J. Fuego Heat Toros with the free Moretti Carbon Fiber Lighter. Then you can use the lighter to light the the $100 you just saved since those cigars are all worth at least 3 or 4 times $55 or so that you just spent.
> 
> OK. just kidding about burning the $100 with the Moretti. There is know way you could light a piece of gasoline soaked toilet paper with that piece of garbage lighter. If you ever want to commit arson, leave that lighter at the scene. The Arson Investigator naturally will come to the conclusion that the fire had to start on it's own.


ROTF with the lighter joke lol. I give those to friend that never seen one and always tell bet them they can't turn it on in less then 30 seconds.

I also came here to tell people about the El Primer deal and bought 4 packs myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Regiampiero said:


> ROTF with the lighter joke lol. I give those to friend that never seen one and always tell bet them they can't turn it on in less then 30 seconds.
> 
> I also came here to tell people about the El Primer deal and bought 4 packs myself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Well, if you know someone how is a product of in-breading and was born with an extra thumb, the Moretti is a great lighter.

You can also give it to someone who wants to quit smoking. Tell the they can smoke all the cigarettes they want but have to use the Moretti. They will give up once they can no longer endure the bloody blisters on the thumbs.

The El Primer deal is fantastic. I have been waiting for it to come back on. I have not had any major construction issues with the 15 or so I have smoked so far. I am trying to resist buying too many. The price just makes it kind of hard to pass up. Though one drawback is my order wants to send me another free lighter.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC Serino sale today. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

CP has Gurkha's on sale... for those who know... Sorry... for those who don't snatch em up. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> Really.. I'm not bitting on this one.. spent 400 this month already and need to wait until October for my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Its October...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> Its October...


Ha! Got me on that one. Actually I'm already over that and spent 1k in Aug-Sept with my Wayfarers yesterday. So no funds for Ghurkas.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

If your interested ya better get on a list for these. Owl Ear is a pretty good shop. Put me on their list right away!

http://halfwheel.com/tatuaje-unluck...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> If your interested ya better get on a list for these. Owl Ear is a pretty good shop. Put me on their list right away!
> 
> http://halfwheel.com/tatuaje-unluck...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they local to you? Can I have you grab me a non-dress box?


----------



## GOT14U

SoCal Gunner said:


> Are they local to you? Can I have you grab me a non-dress box?


Yes I could if you want to call them and get on the list. It won't be till the 13th. I'd be happy to ship it to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

GOT14U said:


> Yes I could if you want to call them and get on the list. It won't be till the 13th. I'd be happy to ship it to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM Sent


----------



## Stogiepuffer

SBC sale today. Picked up a box of knuckle draggers. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> SBC sale today. Picked up a box of knuckle draggers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Cromags or Aquitaine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Bobalu is giving away a 5-cigar sampler, just pay shipping ($9.00).

Take the Bobalu Challenge - Bobalu Cigar Company


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Cromags or Aquitaine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aquitaine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Aquitaine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great cigars with a few months rest....Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

eliot said:


> Bobalu is giving away a 5-cigar sampler, just pay shipping ($9.00).
> 
> Take the Bobalu Challenge - Bobalu Cigar Company


Heck yeah! And they have a Full Bodied sampler on Checkout for 25 bucks! #HellYeah #shonuff!


----------



## Westside Threat

Hickorynut said:


> Heck yeah! And they have a Full Bodied sampler on Checkout for 25 bucks! #HellYeah #shonuff!


You guys smoked this brand before? Never heard of it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> You guys smoked this brand before? Never heard of it.


Personally....no...but for 2.50 a stick avg on this order I'll give it a whirl. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Westside Threat said:


> You guys smoked this brand before? Never heard of it.


They actually put out some decent smokes. I enjoy the black label.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Screw it, I'll take a shot. Order placed


----------



## csk415

Want to try bobalu sticks. Cost me just $10 for 5. 
http://bobalu.com/blog/take-bobalu-challenge/

Edit.. just realized y'all were talking about this already. They are good smokes. Defiantly worth only paying shipping.


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Want to try bobalu sticks. Cost me just $10 for 5.
> http://bobalu.com/blog/take-bobalu-challenge/
> 
> Edit.. just realized y'all were talking about this already. They are good smokes. Defiantly worth only paying shipping.


#shonuff....a doggie with a note tied around its neck could make this decision...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

Just ordered my Bobalu fiver; eager to give 'em a try. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Doug Miller

FYI...how long 'till Bobalus are ready to smoke?

QUESTION FROM ME TO BOBALU:
I just ordered one of your "Bobalu challenge" five packs and have a question about aging these sticks before smoking. Are these fresh-rolled cigars? I imagine they can be smoked right away, but do you recommend letting them rest a while first? How long? I want to be sure I get the best out of these smokes!

ANSWERFROM BOBALU:
They are all made with aged* tobacco.* Some aged more than others after production. These will be ready to go. Enjoy!* *Jeff


----------



## acitalianman13

Just pickup up some bobalus myself, can?t say no to that deal!!!


----------



## Verdict

Just got mine too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

That all depends on what RH you like to smoke your sticks at. If you like the 65 range let them sit for a few weeks to a month. If your fine with 69 range light them up ASAP. If I remember there boxes sit at 69%. They even put a small 69 pack in side the box. They are good rott but get better with some rest. I took advantage of the same deal. I’ll let mine sit for 2 weeks before smoking one. Good thing about ordering this is you will get email deals only available to previous customers.


----------



## MattT

eliot said:


> Bobalu is giving away a 5-cigar sampler, just pay shipping ($9.00).
> 
> Take the Bobalu Challenge - Bobalu Cigar Company


Yeah, I bit on these as well. Arriving tomorrow. We'll see where this goes.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Bobalu...can you hear me now....


----------



## JtAv8tor

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002

Ezra Zion Coffee and Cigar Monthly club!!! what shutup and take my money!!!

Limited to 100 members for this round.

@mrolland5500 @bobbya08


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002
> 
> Ezra Zion Coffee and Cigar Monthly club!!! what shutup and take my money!!!
> 
> Limited to 100 members for this round.
> 
> @mrolland5500 @bobbya08


Already there bud thanks for the heads up I was just about to post this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

@JtAv8tor @mrolland5500 @bobbya08 you guys are BAD > I've always wanted to try Ezra Zion cigars and this seemed like a perfect opportunity to spend more money on cigars. Hooked me on this deal!


----------



## bobbya08

Ewood said:


> @JtAv8tor @mrolland5500 @bobbya08 you guys are BAD > I've always wanted to try Ezra Zion cigars and this seemed like a perfect opportunity to spend more money on cigars. Hooked me on this deal!


You won' be disappointed buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ewood said:


> @*JtAv8tor* @*mrolland5500* @*bobbya08* you guys are BAD > I've always wanted to try Ezra Zion cigars and this seemed like a perfect opportunity to spend more money on cigars. Hooked me on this deal!


lets do the math Coffee that is normally 20.00 a 12oz package on their site...a 5er of no longer available cigars, including one exclusive to the membership each month shipped for the remaining 30.00 (6 a cigar) after shipping roughly 57.00 dollars...each month bah sorry I could not pass this one up.

Cigars are great (at least everyone I have tried) and come on coffee?? who doesn't like coffee ??


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> lets do the math Coffee that is normally 20.00 a 12oz package on their site...a 5er of no longer available cigars, including one exclusive to the membership each month shipped for the remaining 30.00 (6 a cigar) after shipping roughly 57.00 dollars...each month bah sorry I could not pass this one up.
> 
> Cigars are great (at least everyone I have tried) and come on coffee?? who doesn't like coffee ??


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

JtAv8tor said:


> lets do the math Coffee that is normally 20.00 a 12oz package on their site...a 5er of no longer available cigars, including one exclusive to the membership each month shipped for the remaining 30.00 (6 a cigar) after shipping roughly 57.00 dollars...each month bah sorry I could not pass this one up.
> 
> Cigars are great (at least everyone I have tried) and come on coffee?? who doesn't like coffee ??


Absolutely! Seemed like a no brainer when I ran the math too. Really pumped for this first Ezra

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Ewood said:


> Absolutely! Seemed like a no brainer when I ran the math too. Really pumped for this first Ezra
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If I wasn't already on the small batch COTM club I would've got in on this too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Wish I could afford it; I'd be more than thrilled to join either Ezra or Small Batch COTMC. Dang!


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Wish I could afford it; I'd be more than thrilled to join either Ezra or Small Batch COTMC. Dang!


I'm with you there. I'm in the middle of job switching and bad hours. Hopefully I'll be back in position by the time the next round pops up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

NOT A PRANK: BEST OF LA PALINA, ONLY $1.99 PER?.15-cigar collection $29.99 delivered!

For all the high class/low income folks, or those that just can't pass up a sweet deal, cigar page has 2 buck La Palinas. I love the classic and the black is good. I have not tried the red. The classics are well worth the ten pack price as well in my opinion


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Ewood said:


> Absolutely! Seemed like a no brainer when I ran the math too. Really pumped for this first Ezra
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's definitely a great deal. I added to cart and was filling in my info then remembered I really do not prefer large RG gars. If I could select Robusto and smaller I would be all over it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Found this deal on another non cigar site, and by the sounds of it, it is a really good deal.

Rocky Patel All-Star Sampler: 
The Rocky Patel All-Star Sampler includes:
2 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Toro (6.5" x 50)
2 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro (6.5" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro (6.5" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel Connecticut (6.0" x 52)

Regular price looks to be $91.60, however if you go through logged in as a guest, it comes out to $10

Use following link for this price

https://d.adroll.com/2015-12-11/emailsubscribe/?sendroll_payload=%96%92%A4sr_a%B6N6S5LERKFBH5JBZXKPSKK4%92%A4sr_c%B64VZ6MRPQ55GKPMLJDZ8SEN%92%A4sr_e%B6KKTYITHWWRCMNCVDE28SEN%92%A4sr_r%B4melanieu44%40gmail.com%92%A4sr_d%B6GLOFGQL7KVFFJNCJZ38SEN%92%A4sr_u%DA%00ehttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.cigarsinternational.com%2FCISENDRP1%3Futm_source%3Dadroll%26utm_medium%3Dadroll%26utm_campaign%3Dadroll&sr_sg=SR18JL4WC2X55ISPUJGNVSK7GDESXI8LHL3TVI.

Also they have coupon for $5 off (no minimum it seems) use code SAVE5 at the checkout.
Like I said, looks to be good deal, but let me know if not so.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002
> 
> Ezra Zion Coffee and Cigar Monthly club!!! what shutup and take my money!!!
> 
> Limited to 100 members for this round.
> 
> @mrolland5500 @bobbya08


----------



## Cmaestro23

JtAv8tor said:


> lets do the math Coffee that is normally 20.00 a 12oz package on their site...a 5er of no longer available cigars, including one exclusive to the membership each month shipped for the remaining 30.00 (6 a cigar) after shipping roughly 57.00 dollars...each month bah sorry I could not pass this one up.
> 
> Cigars are great (at least everyone I have tried) and come on coffee?? who doesn't like coffee ??


I don't like coffee... mostly because i drink it, sweat profusely and then have to poop. So any energy boost is wasted on sweating and in the bathroom.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Cmaestro23 said:


> I don't like coffee... mostly because i drink it, sweat profusely and then have to poop. So any energy boost is wasted on sweating and in the bathroom.


I like coffee for the taste and the BM factor. It's better than fiber.


----------



## Westside Threat

Does Atlantic ever offer promo codes?


----------



## disco_potato

Holt's has the Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men LE(Lancero) 12ct box for $50.

Jericho Hill Limited Edition 12 Honest Men


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stogiepuffer said:


> SBC Serino sale today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wow. Did anyone else get this from SBC with a Serino order? So this bubble wrapped package my wife opened was sitting in my garage for 3 weeks an I thought it was her package since I was not expecting anything. I asked her what it was and she stated it was my cigar crap. I opened it and was extremely surprised. Shirt travel case and ash tray. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Stogiepuffer said:


> Wow. Did anyone else get this from SBC with a Serino order? So this bubble wrapped package my wife opened was sitting in my garage for 3 weeks an I thought it was her package since I was not expecting anything. I asked her what it was and she stated it was my cigar crap. I opened it and was extremely surprised. Shirt travel case and ash tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice! (Cigar crap - lol)


----------



## welborn

Stogiepuffer said:


> Wow. Did anyone else get this from SBC with a Serino order? So this bubble wrapped package my wife opened was sitting in my garage for 3 weeks an I thought it was her package since I was not expecting anything. I asked her what it was and she stated it was my cigar crap. I opened it and was extremely surprised. Shirt travel case and ash tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I really like that how did you get it?


----------



## Tony Costa

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm with you there. I'm in the middle of job switching and bad hours. Hopefully I'll be back in position by the time the next round pops up.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I think they released another round - I was able to hop on. So I have both them and SmallBatch now...:grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Tony Costa said:


> I think they released another round - I was able to hop on. So I have both them and SmallBatch now...:grin2:


Unfortunately I'm still in limbo. But soon... Soon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Tony Costa said:


> I think they released another round - I was able to hop on. So I have both them and SmallBatch now...:grin2:


:vs_mad::vs_sob::brick::kicknuts:
Do I need words......?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

welborn said:


> I really like that how did you get it?


No idea. I ordered a 5 Pack on SBC and it showed up a few days later.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

*15 Diesel robustos - $40 w/ free shipping*

Pretty good deal at Cigar.com on the Diesel, thru 10/24. It's 15 cigars for $40 with free shipping. These are tasty smokes, even better at $2,47 a pop!

https://www.cigar.com/p/promotions-deal-special-c/2005137/


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stogiepuffer said:


> Wow. Did anyone else get this from SBC with a Serino order? So this bubble wrapped package my wife opened was sitting in my garage for 3 weeks an I thought it was her package since I was not expecting anything. I asked her what it was and she stated it was my cigar crap. I opened it and was extremely surprised. Shirt travel case and ash tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not on this one. But I have received cutters and a T-Shirt (San Cristobal de La Habana).

They are pretty good at passing out freebies and some swag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Champagne InHand said:


> Not on this one. But I have received cutters and a T-Shirt (San Cristobal de La Habana).
> 
> They are pretty good at passing out freebies and some swag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Cigar crap". Sounds familiar...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MattT said:


> "Cigar crap". Sounds familiar...
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I don't know about crap. The cutter was one of my best for a long time. All companies have swag. It's not an Oscar party bag for sure, but it's nice to see them send stuff out to customers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Champagne InHand said:


> I don't know about crap. The cutter was one of my best for a long time. All companies have swag. It's not an Oscar party bag for sure, but it's nice to see them send stuff out to customers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I meant was that the statement reminds me of something my wife would say. She calls it crap, I call it a hobby.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This one is a pretty big and good until Sunday.

PipesandCigars.com

27% off $150
20% off $100
10% of $75
5% off $50

Code: CRAZY

All I need is a a pound bag bulk tobacco. I am wondering if I should use some of the money earmarked for Black Friday to get up to the $150.


----------



## blackrabbit

Alpedhuez55 said:


> This one is a pretty big and good until Sunday.
> 
> PipesandCigars.com
> 
> 27% off $150
> 20% off $100
> 10% of $75
> 5% off $50
> 
> Code: CRAZY


So tempting! I am trying not to take advantage of this. I have a bunch of stuff in my cart but I am trying to resist as I have spent too much on my hobbies already this month. :decision:

Where is a forum full of enablers when you need one?


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> So tempting! I am trying not to take advantage of this. I have a bunch of stuff in my cart but I am trying to resist as I have spent too much on my hobbies already this month. :decision:
> 
> Where is a forum full of enablers when you need one?


I've no money either and can't even go look lol.. But since you have the cart full, why not?

This message brought to you by enabling inc.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

blackrabbit said:


> Where is a forum full of enablers when you need one?


----------



## cvrle1

For Oliva fans from Thompson Cigars.

Oliva All-Star Combo ($29.95): https://www.thompsoncigar.com/produ...USE-10-COMBO/93838/sc/9043/c/9043/pc/8378.uts
*Deal Includes:* 

1 Oliva Serie G Maduro
1 Oliva Serie G Cameroon
1 Oliva Connecticut Reserve
1 Oliva Serie O Sungrown
1 Oliva Nub Cameroon 460
1 Oliva Hellion Habano
1 Oliva Hellion Devil's Own
1 Oliva Hellion Devil's Due
1 Oliva Wrath Habano
1 Oliva Wrath Maduro
1 Double Guillotine Cutter
1 Ultra Reliable Butane Lighter
1 BONUS 20 Count Humidor
Or if you dont want humidor, cutter and lighter ($19.95): https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/OLIVA-ALL-STAR-CIGAR-SAMPLER/97850.uts
*Deal Includes:* 

1 Oliva Serie G Maduro
1 Oliva Serie G Cameroon
1 Oliva Connecticut Reserve
1 Oliva Serie O Sungrown
1 Oliva Nub Cameroon 460
1 Oliva Hellion Habano
1 Oliva Hellion Devil's Own
1 Oliva Hellion Devil's Due
1 Oliva Wrath Habano
1 Oliva Wrath Maduro
Use combo 15FLYSHIP for free shipping. Apparently this code will work for few hours only, so ymmv with it.


----------



## disco_potato

How could anyone pass up an ULTRA RELIABLE BUTANE LIGHTER?


----------



## WABOOM

disco_potato said:


> How could anyone pass up an ULTRA RELIABLE BUTANE LIGHTER?


Ha!
Reminds me of the package of the $8 set of bed sheets at the Dollar General that are called "Ultra Premium Luxury"


----------



## Mister Stogie

Cigar.com has a four pack of Camacho Criollo Toro cigars for $1, shipped. Get it while you still can! 

Here's the link: https://www.cigar.com/mobile/p/camacho-criollo-4-cigars-for-one-dollar/2004830/

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Mister Stogie said:


> Cigar.com has a four pack of Camacho Criollo Toro cigars for $1, shipped. Get it while you still can!
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.cigar.com/mobile/p/camacho-criollo-4-cigars-for-one-dollar/2004830/
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Seems to be a mobile only thing. I follow your link and it says "4 for $1" but the price in cart shows $29.99.


----------



## PapaFerg24

same issue here, but the description above shows for $1 still


----------



## nboles1215

Same here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

*Desktop link*

http://Cigar.com/cgsa832


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> *Desktop link*
> 
> http://Cigar.com/cgsa832


This one worked for me - in for $1 SHIPPED!

Thanks


----------



## PapaFerg24

worked for me and ordered! Thanks!


----------



## MattT

Mister Stogie said:


> Cigar.com has a four pack of Camacho Criollo Toro cigars for $1, shipped. Get it while you still can!
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.cigar.com/mobile/p/camacho-criollo-4-cigars-for-one-dollar/2004830/
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


Do you have a code on this? Cigar.com says this was sent out via email as a frequent customer reward and the discount may not be applied unless you are using your email. I tried and called.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Desktop link worked. Now you can't beat that! Good find.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

MattT said:


> Do you have a code on this? Cigar.com says this was sent out via email as a frequent customer reward and the discount may not be applied unless you are using your email. I tried and called.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Use desktop link posted above. It works. No code needed.


----------



## csk415

SoCal Gunner said:


> This one worked for me - in for $1 SHIPPED!
> 
> Thanks


Same here.


----------



## Fusion

Worked for me, thanks


----------



## nboles1215

Got it....thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Sorry, guys. Yes, mine was a mobile link, but it seems you've sorted out the desktop link, as well. Best of luck to all of you on saving a few $$$! 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Laptop link worked. Thanks Mister Stogie!


----------



## Ewood

Got it, thank OP!


----------



## cvrle1

If this is supposed to be frequent customer reward only, wonder if they may cancel some orders. This was posted on several deals pages, as well as cigar forums. I can see a lot of folks ordering this, at least many more than company planned on giving away at this price. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey did this end I see it for 29$ ?


----------



## acitalianman13

Other linked works thanks guys for the steal ?


----------



## Tuckerjack

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/shop/el-gordo-humidor-combos/1800100/

For anyone interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Got em. Thanks. I'm all about pay in $1 for something lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

*CROWNED HEADS LE CAREME HERMOSO NO.1*

It seems any cigar forum I visit, people either accept or despise bryan glynn(cigarobsession) and I'm not quite sure what the consensus around here is, yet. This deal is through his arrangement with cigarandpipes so for anyone who's not a fan of his, sorry.

The deal is $28.99 for a 5er or $129.99 for a box/24. Free shipping over $75 IIRC otherwise $6.50 for the 5er.

https://cigarandpipes.com/product/ash-drop-le-careme-hermoso-no1-toro


----------



## csk415

cvrle1 said:


> If this is supposed to be frequent customer reward only, wonder if they may cancel some orders. This was posted on several deals pages, as well as cigar forums. I can see a lot of folks ordering this, at least many more than company planned on giving away at this price. Wait and see I guess.


Got the email that mine shipped.


----------



## cvrle1

csk415 said:


> Got the email that mine shipped.


Same here. Maybe they bite the bullet and ship them all out. Either way I am not complaining.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

disco_potato said:


> *CROWNED HEADS LE CAREME HERMOSO NO.1*
> 
> It seems any cigar forum I visit, people either accept or despise bryan glynn(cigarobsession) and I'm not quite sure what the consensus around here is, yet. This deal is through his arrangement with cigarandpipes so for anyone who's not a fan of his, sorry.
> 
> The deal is $28.99 for a 5er or $129.99 for a box/24. Free shipping over $75 IIRC otherwise $6.50 for the 5er.
> 
> https://cigarandpipes.com/product/ash-drop-le-careme-hermoso-no1-toro


Cigar International bought CigarsandPipesdot com. 5ers are there thing but there should be a lot of sales between now and the New Year. Maybe C&Ps and CI have an October annual report /taxation like the Feds do.

It's a good cigar. I would start with the 5er unless you are a pure box buyer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Champagne InHand said:


> Cigar International bought CigarsandPipesdot com. 5ers are there thing but there should be a lot of sales between now and the New Year. Maybe C&Ps and CI have an October annual report /taxation like the Feds do.
> 
> It's a good cigar. I would start with the 5er unless you are a pure box buyer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew CI bought pipesandcigars but they own cigarsandpipe as well? Good to know.

I won't be buying them as I'm still waiting for transaction gone bad to hopefully resolve itself.


----------



## Champagne InHand

disco_potato said:


> I knew CI bought pipesandcigars but they own cigarsandpipe as well? Good to know.
> 
> I won't be buying them as I'm still waiting for transaction gone bad to hopefully resolve itself.


I may have got this backwards. So many consolidations going on. It's crazy. I guess you need to be big to buy inexpensive and fight states and the FDA. It's crazy in the wine world. We have both UPS and FedEx refusing to ship because the states are at war over alcohol taxation.

So lame for their constituents and the customers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

NUB fans will like the Holts 1 Day Flash Sale.

20 nubs for $59.99 shipped.

Nub 'Stub Club' Monster Deal


----------



## PapaFerg24

8 cigar sampler plus travel herf a dor for $15 + S/H

https://www.cigarsinternational.com...-sampler-herf-a-dor-upgrade-samplers/2006243/


----------



## Alrightdriver

Got this eBay notification. I'm unable to get in on it at this moment but thought I'd share. Great deal on a mini jet.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311970094741

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Alrightdriver said:


> Got this eBay notification. I'm unable to get in on it at this moment but thought I'd share. Great deal on a mini jet.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311970094741
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I heard a lot of great things about minijet, but just cant get myself to pull the trigger. Are they really that much better than $5 Ronson jet lite?


----------



## Alrightdriver

cvrle1 said:


> I heard a lot of great things about minijet, but just cant get myself to pull the trigger. Are they really that much better than $5 Ronson jet lite?


I've no idea as I've never actually held one. I know DuPont is know for quality stuff. If i had the cash I'd be ordering one. But that's me.. I like new toys lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Alrightdriver said:


> Got this eBay notification. I'm unable to get in on it at this moment but thought I'd share. Great deal on a mini jet.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311970094741
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Legit seller? Legit product?


----------



## Rondo

Price is too good to be true.
Designs are wack.
Lubinski?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

SoCal Gunner said:


> Legit seller? Legit product?


I'm pretty sure. But have no way to really know for certain. Other than to look those models up. I just have the eBay app on my phone and it sent me that alert just before i posted it. The pics look legit. I don't like the graphics on them but the red and blue aren't bad.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Price is too good to be true.
> Designs are wack.
> Lubinski?:vs_laugh:


The design might be why they are so cheap.. No one wanted them lol.. Idk enough about those lighters to really tell.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

I found these last week for around $60 on eBay, so I dont think these are fakes. On sellers actual site, they are sold for $80, if that means anything

https://www.shnoop.com/s-t-dupont-minijet-torch-flame-lighter-choose-your-color/


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have a mini-jet in bengal colors. I almost never use it, not because it’s bad. However it’s like a laser. I tend to be way to careless and these will burn an eye out if you clumsily forget that it’s not just an inexpensive 2-3 flame torch

I know these are great for toasting your cigar, but after a few mind farts this lighter scares me. 

They are definitely different from any other lighter I own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Cigar Page has a 5-pack sale on virtually every cigar known to man right now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Del Fuego said:


> Cigar Page has a 5-pack sale on virtually every cigar known to man right now.


Yup..humidor suffers fir sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Ezra Just released a small batch cigar

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/makin-bacon-peppered?variant=947970375690

it will sell out fast for those interested.


----------



## Del Fuego

Cigar Page has a 10 pack of the La Historia E-III for only $59.

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-historia-by-e-p-carrillo-e-iii-10pk.html


----------



## Verdict

Fine ash caldwell









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Caldwell Blind Man's Bluff Robusto 10 pks are $50 on CigarPage, Below the Fold...

https://www.cigarpage.com/caldwell-blind-man-s-bluff-robusto-10pk.html


----------



## cvrle1

Holt's has Oliva Master Blends 3 10-Pack on sale for $29.95 if anyone is interested. Shipping is $6.95, however if you add $10 gift card (just send to yourself) you get free shipping.

Oliva Master Blends 10-Pack Sale!


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ has their Nov coffee and cigar club lineup posted.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47882708106


----------



## cvrle1

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ has their Nov coffee and cigar club lineup posted.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47882708106


Thanks for the heads up. Quick stupid question. Is there a way to get just cigars without coffee? I am not a coffee drinker, never was, so I have 0 use for it. Odds are no, but perhaps someone knows.


----------



## Fusion

cvrle1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Quick stupid question. Is there a way to get just cigars without coffee? I am not a coffee drinker, never was, so I have 0 use for it. Odds are no, but perhaps someone knows.


Thats an easy fix, you keep the gars and send me the coffee:grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

cvrle1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Quick stupid question. Is there a way to get just cigars without coffee? I am not a coffee drinker, never was, so I have 0 use for it. Odds are no, but perhaps someone knows.


Not that sampler no..but look into their blending session monthly subscription. lower cost and good smokes to sampler their line.

Or find someone willing to trade/buy the coffee off you


----------



## Westside Threat

Anyone received two shipments of the EZ coffee club yet? Have you received duplicate cigars or all different so far?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> Anyone received two shipments of the EZ coffee club yet? Have you received duplicate cigars or all different so far?


Here is what I got the first time and what they are showing will arrive for the 2nd (not in hand).


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey Where do you guys join that club ?


----------



## JtAv8tor

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey Where do you guys join that club ?


Go to Ezra Zion site and it's under cigars

Here's the link

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acitalianman13

Thanks !!


----------



## Tony Costa

*guesss whats baaaaaack...*

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/warped-la-colmena-black-honey


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Honey is darn expensive, especially for the size. I understand its a great stick but what justifies the price? Is there something specific about the tobacco that justifies the price?


----------



## GOT14U

Westside Threat said:


> Black Honey is darn expensive, especially for the size. I understand its a great stick but what justifies the price? Is there something specific about the tobacco that justifies the price?


It's not good enough for the price. At least that's my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> Here is what I got the first time and what they are showing will arrive for the 2nd (not in hand).


Thanks. Ordered


----------



## mpomario

cvrle1 said:


> Holt's has Oliva Master Blends 3 10-Pack on sale for $29.95 if anyone is interested. Shipping is $6.95, however if you add $10 gift card (just send to yourself) you get free shipping.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 10-Pack Sale!


Got me some. Can't beat the price. It's less than what you'd pay for a fiver and still cheaper than the MB Monster deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa

GOT14U said:


> It's not good enough for the price. At least that's my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I have to agree they are pricey...yet they sold out...:surprise:


----------



## Tony Costa

anyone tried ones from this series?
https://www.coronacigar.com/cigar-brands/Zino-Platinum-Texas-Collectors-Edition/
best price i could find anywhere


----------



## JtAv8tor

Today (11/5) only, until 8:59 p.m EDT., Cigar.com has a box of 50 
Illusione Rothchilds for $179.99. Add the promo code 25BLACK 
and get another 25% off. And free shipping.
$135 for 50 Illusiones? Great Deal!!

2.70 a cigar when all said and done.

Link: https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

A couple of good deals going on over at CI:
Here's one if you like samplers (like me)
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/cigarfu-cauldron-o-savings/2007634/


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> A couple of good deals going on over at CI:
> 
> Here's one if you like samplers (like me)
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/cigarfu-cauldron-o-savings/2007634/


Saw an email yesterday for diesel sampler for ~50ish dollars from CI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Saw an email yesterday for diesel sampler for ~50ish dollars from CI
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When I looked at it this morning it was still going.
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/


----------



## bostoneo

Today only at smallbatchcigars

HVC
Dapper
FQ

CODE: *Tuesday50 *= 20% off brands listed above when you spend $50+

CODE: *Tuesday120* = 25% off brands listed above when you spend $120+


----------



## LeatherNeck

bostoneo said:


> Today only at smallbatchcigars
> 
> HVC
> Dapper
> FQ
> 
> CODE: *Tuesday50 *= 20% off brands listed above when you spend $50+
> 
> CODE: *Tuesday120* = 25% off brands listed above when you spend $120+


Dude, your avatar is sickening!


----------



## acitalianman13

JtAv8tor said:


> Today (11/5) only, until 8:59 p.m EDT., Cigar.com has a box of 50
> Illusione Rothchilds for $179.99. Add the promo code 25BLACK
> and get another 25% off. And free shipping.
> $135 for 50 Illusiones? Great Deal!!
> 
> 2.70 a cigar when all said and done.
> 
> Link: https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So mad I missed this deal


----------



## cvrle1

acitalianman13 said:


> So mad I missed this deal


You can have 20 Gurkhas instead with today's deal >


----------



## LeatherNeck

^^^lmao!!!^^^


----------



## acitalianman13

Lol


----------



## lex61

Genesis the Project ten packs for $30 including shipping at CI

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cvrle1

In case anyone is looking for S.T. Dupont Maxijet, it can be had for $110.xx all in with following steps:

- Cigar Monster has them almost every day on sale in the AM during Mega Monster Mashup (when they have a bunch of items listed, instead of just one) for $132.98
- Add it to the cart and use the code "RCIGAR17" for 17% off. This code was found on another site. Not sure if there is a code for 17% off for Puff 
- Price comes out to $110.xx with free shipping and no taxes. Not sure if tax is added for some states or none.

On a related note: Is there a list of codes that are available to puff folks anywhere? Saw some banners that stated certain discount with certain codes, but not sure if they are tracked somewhere. If not, would be good idea as a lot of people dont pay attention to banners, if they dont have them completely blocked that is. Also, banners dont show up on mobile versions as well, so hard to know that there are discount codes available. Just my 2c


----------



## JtAv8tor

cvrle1 said:


> In case anyone is looking for S.T. Dupont Maxijet, it can be had for $110.xx all in with following steps:
> 
> - Cigar Monster has them almost every day on sale in the AM during Mega Monster Mashup (when they have a bunch of items listed, instead of just one) for $132.98
> - Add it to the cart and use the code "RCIGAR17" for 17% off. This code was found on another site. Not sure if there is a code for 17% off for Puff
> - Price comes out to $110.xx with free shipping and no taxes. Not sure if tax is added for some states or none.
> 
> On a related note: Is there a list of codes that are available to puff folks anywhere? Saw some banners that stated certain discount with certain codes, but not sure if they are tracked somewhere. If not, would be good idea as a lot of people dont pay attention to banners, if they dont have them completely blocked that is. Also, banners dont show up on mobile versions as well, so hard to know that there are discount codes available. Just my 2c


Only one I am aware of is with Small Batch Cigars use code PUFF think it is 10 or 15% off


----------



## cvrle1

Not sure if spam and phone calls from Thompson Cigars are worth this deal, but will post up in case someone wants to take a swing:

Alec Bradley All Star Sampler today! *Deal Includes:* 

1 AB Nico Puro Rosado
1 AB Black Market
1 AB American Classic
1 AB Sanctum
1 AB Coyol
1 AB Tempus Nicaragua
1 AB Connecticut
1 AB Post Embargo
1 AB Prensado
1 AB Lineage
10 cigars for $19.95, free shipping

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/ALEC-BRADLEY-ALL-STAR-CIGAR-SAMPLER/98655.uts


----------



## Del Fuego

Did anyone manage to get in on that Amazon Basin deal at cigarandpipes.com before it got sucked up?

They had 4 packs of the Amazon Basin Limited Edition for $47 shipped. Kinda pricey, but what the heck. I managed to get one of them.

https://cigarandpipes.com/product/cao-amazon-basin-limited-edition-6x52/


----------



## Del Fuego

I've never bought from these guys before, but they apparantly are offering the Amazon Basin as well. Singles for $8.50 or a box of 18 for $152.93

https://www.cupojoes.com/cao-amazon-basin/


----------



## cvrle1

Fox Cigar has Camacho Powerband "Kit" available for purchase. 5 Camacho Powerband cigars of various sizes for $24.99.
https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/camacho-powerband-kit/


----------



## LeatherNeck

cvrle1 said:


> Fox Cigar has Camacho Powerband "Kit" available for purchase. 5 Camacho Powerband cigars of various sizes for $24.99.
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/camacho-powerband-kit/


Looks like a good deal right there.


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> In case anyone is looking for S.T. Dupont Maxijet, it can be had for $110.xx all in with following steps:
> 
> - Cigar Monster has them almost every day on sale in the AM during Mega Monster Mashup (when they have a bunch of items listed, instead of just one) for $132.98


If you go to the famous-smoke mobile website, they have mash-up/CM prices 24/7 in the TODAY ONLY section. The added bonus is that those are eligible for freebies/promotions unlike mashup/cm items.


----------



## Alrightdriver

On my lunch break.. New ez blend out. Fyi

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> On my lunch break.. New ez blend out. Fyi
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Link for release

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/bourbon-1?variant=1062952861706


----------



## Doug Miller

cvrle1 said:


> Not sure if spam and phone calls from Thompson Cigars are worth this deal, but will post up in case someone wants to take a swing:
> 
> Alec Bradley All Star Sampler today! *Deal Includes:*
> 
> 1 AB Nico Puro Rosado
> 1 AB Black Market
> 1 AB American Classic
> 1 AB Sanctum
> 1 AB Coyol
> 1 AB Tempus Nicaragua
> 1 AB Connecticut
> 1 AB Post Embargo
> 1 AB Prensado
> 1 AB Lineage
> 10 cigars for $19.95, free shipping
> 
> https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/ALEC-BRADLEY-ALL-STAR-CIGAR-SAMPLER/98655.uts


When Tompson's sales rep called me I just told him very firmly never to call again, and to add me to their 'do not call' list. I haven't heard from them since, even after placing several more recent orders!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I️ used to buy from Thompson cigar a lot when I️ bought major branded NC cigars and I️ never had phone calls. Hint to user, never out your real phone number in your purchase. I️ always change the last two numbers up. 
Still they send me catalogs and usually had better prices for 5ers than Famous, CI or cigars.com. I️ don’t deal with the devils site and just buy 3-4 brands of NCs these days from specific dealers. 
But don’t fear Thompson. I call BS that they are hard to deal with. Every major cigar place sends you daily emails. You have a junk file for that. Catalogues almost immediately hit the recycle bin. Don’t use your real phone number when making purchases. If you buy through the internet use, a no tracking search engine or put Google on invisible mode. This is just basic stuff. Either way if you use eBay or Amazon they have you tracked. It’s all part of your users agreement and such. 

I️ can’t fault people for trying to employ others and it’s simple to ask to be removed from a calling list. I️ have one that refuses to remove me, even with many polite requests but it’s for non manufacturers extended warranty on vehicles I️ don’t own. These days I️ just let them talk until they realize nobody is listening. It seems to have worked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Champagne InHand said:


> I️ used to buy from Thompson cigar a lot when I️ bought major branded NC cigars and I️ never had phone calls. Hint to user, never out your real phone number in your purchase. I️ always change the last two numbers up.
> Still they send me catalogs and usually had better prices for 5ers than Famous, CI or cigars.com. I️ don't deal with the devils site and just buy 3-4 brands of NCs these days from specific dealers.
> But don't fear Thompson. I call BS that they are hard to deal with. Every major cigar place sends you daily emails. You have a junk file for that. Catalogues almost immediately hit the recycle bin. Don't use your real phone number when making purchases. If you buy through the internet use, a no tracking search engine or put Google on invisible mode. This is just basic stuff. Either way if you use eBay or Amazon they have you tracked. It's all part of your users agreement and such.
> 
> I️ can't fault people for trying to employ others and it's simple to ask to be removed from a calling list. I️ have one that refuses to remove me, even with many polite requests but it's for non manufacturers extended warranty on vehicles I️ don't own. These days I️ just let them talk until they realize nobody is listening. It seems to have worked.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. Never been hassled by them. A lot of what I buy comes through their auction site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

My main issue actually would be catalogues. Reason is that I use a company right across the border in US that does package receiving. Then I go down and pick stuff up when it arrives. Issue is that every time something comes in, they charge me $2. So if I got 5 catalogues from different places, there goes $10. They do this multiple times, it adds up really quickly. If I could opt out of catalogs online somewhere, that would be fine. So far I didnt have this issue, but dont want to poke the bear sort of a thing.


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> If I could opt out of catalogs online somewhere, that would be fine.


You have to email them one by one and ask to be removed from the physical catalog mailing list. Some say physical and digital are tied to the same system but eventually, the catalogs stop coming.


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> Here is what I got the first time and what they are showing will arrive for the 2nd (not in hand).


What is the EZ cigar in the Nov shipment with the Happy Thanksgiving band? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> What is the EZ cigar in the Nov shipment with the Happy Thanksgiving band? I can't find any info on it.


Just a guess, but I'm thinking a special Thanksgiving blend for the COTMC? Or soon to be released Thanksgiving blend?


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Just a guess, but I'm thinking a special Thanksgiving blend for the COTMC? Or soon to be released Thanksgiving blend?


Seems they release every ~ 3 weeks for special blends bourbon just released wed so who knows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Seems they release every ~ 3 weeks for special blends bourbon just released wed so who knows
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bourbon?...did you say Warped has a cigar blend named "Bourbon"? Ahhhh.....need info!....:nerd2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Bourbon?...did you say Warped has a cigar blend named "Bourbon"? Ahhhh.....need info!....:nerd2:


The bourbon's were from ez one of their special releases

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

LeatherNeck said:


> Bourbon?...did you say Warped has a cigar blend named "Bourbon"? Ahhhh.....need info!....:nerd2:


https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/bourbon-1?variant=1062952861706


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> Bourbon?...did you say Warped has a cigar blend named "Bourbon"? Ahhhh.....need info!....:nerd2:


Yep sorry boss was EZ and sold out in about 2 hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Agh...my bad. Guess I had Warped Cigars on my mind. That would explain why the last half hour has been unsuccessful in finding a Warped Bourbon release. LMAO
Ok, change of gears, time to look at EZ Bourbon release.


----------



## Doug Miller

Don't forget that if you access the Thompson's website via Ebates.com you get an additional 5% cash back!


----------



## justncredibl3

Anyone looking for any black honey from warped. Ford on fifth has a pre-order up right now that will ship on Thursday. 148.50 for a bundle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

justncredibl3 said:


> Anyone looking for any black honey from warped. Ford on fifth has a pre-order up right now that will ship on Thursday. 148.50 for a bundle
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Use code "reddit" for 15% off. Total price $126.23 

Unfortunately another promo they had expired yesterday. They had a promo where you would get $25 gift card for purchases over $100. So you would have gotten it at $126 + $25 gift card.


----------



## SurfnSafari

I personally get 8 - 10 emails daily from many online retailers, most of the offer IMHO are really not deal. I wish some one would run Padron Thousand Series for some great prices, but Padron does seem to keep up with demand so I will guess they don't have to offer big discounts.


----------



## Regiampiero

SurfnSafari said:


> I personally get 8 - 10 emails daily from many online retailers, most of the offer IMHO are really not deal. I wish some one would run Padron Thousand Series for some great prices, but Padron does seem to keep up with demand so I will guess they don't have to offer big discounts.


 Cigar page has so be decent prices on Padron from time to time, but it's like 15% or so.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Same goes for Famous. They regularly have one or another Padron on their mobile site/CigarMonster. Add the 17% over $50 coupon and you can get some nice deals.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Regiampiero said:


> Cigar page has so be decent prices on Padron from time to time, but it's like 15% or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When I used to smoke a fair amount of Padron, Cigarpage seemed to have the best sales. Unfortunately I find most Padrons extremely overrated, unless you dig the X000 series then CO is your spot. I still like the 1964 Annie Torpedo as one of the best overall cigars, until you seriously look at all the small batch stuff. I looked for SBC 20%+ off for other Annie Padron. I bought their Pyramide version of the 1964. It's a very unusual shaped cigar, and extremely costly and no better than the Torpedo. It's just longer.

It's seems Padron sells no matter what. Construction-wise they are hard to beat. But the never ending anniversary gets old. Almost the price of Davidoff without that extreme silkiness. Not that I Spring for Davidoffs very often.

I'm not trying to bag on multiple brands tonight but the bigger brands that don't try to change things up, while smaller batch labels and bigger ones like CAO get overlooked too often in the NC market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Small Batch has the Amazon Basin in stock


----------



## Mister Stogie

Good morning, folks!

For anyone looking to purchase the Sistema 7-Liter Klip-It for cigar storage, Amazon has dropped the price to $12.99! Go get 'em before the price goes up again!!!

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

^^
You can order those from The Container Store for $12.99. They also have the 5 litre for $9.99

https://www.containerstore.com/s/rectangular-klip-it-food-storage/d?productId=10021671&q=sistema


----------



## Mister Stogie

Del Fuego said:


> ^^
> 
> You can order those from The Container Store for $12.99. They also have the 5 litre for $9.99
> 
> https://www.containerstore.com/s/rectangular-klip-it-food-storage/d?productId=10021671&q=sistema


Yes, that's where I️ picked up my last one (see my other post). Some folks, however, don't have a Container Store nearby, so Amazon is an option for them, especially at this price point.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

If you have a Target or Walmart near and like to store boxes or tins of pipe tobacco, I bought a much larger Ziploc for $11.99 just 2 days back. 

I have one of the above containers and find them to need that baking soda scrub, where the Ziploc weather sealed units have 6 clips and have no plastic initial smell. Just my input though and they don’t deliver to your door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Dang just bought one of thee a few days ago for 6$ more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pipes and Cigars dot com is giving back $10 for every $75 spent. If you are stocking up, it’s not a terrible deal at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Famous Smoke has Quesada Oktoberfest Krone 5 pack for $10.95

Heard good things about this one, and at $2 a stick looks to be good deal

https://www.famous-smoke.com/quesada+oktoberfest+krone+5+pk+cigars/item+42951


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pipes & Cigars has a 10% off everything over $100. For the weekend at least it includes the cash back $10 for every $75, $20 per hundreds as well. 

Code is “fireside”. I have a $10 cash card that came with my last purchase. I may have to buy another Peterson’s pipe or delve into a Meerschaum, just to say I have...

I think I’ll clean this BR briar and send it in a pif or give it as a gift. 

I really like Peterson’s pipes. The spigot ones and preferably the P-tip but fishtails aren’t bad either. 

It seems like a good sale. Prices were not jacked up either on pipes at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> Famous Smoke has Quesada Oktoberfest Krone 5 pack for $10.95
> 
> Heard good things about this one, and at $2 a stick looks to be good deal
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/quesada+oktoberfest+krone+5+pk+cigars/item+42951


The Krone, Kugel, and I think another have been sitting at Famous for a while @ $11. Looks like they raised the price for the others after all this time. The Kugel was alright, a pretty short smoke. Have not tried the Krone yet but it's been sitting for 2 months so I might bring it out next week.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

$1 shipping through Dec 18. https://cigarplace.us3.list-manage....fb91188f190a07b491&id=8608dbd34e&e=52397d5a75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Lancero Sampler at Pipes And Cigars:

Sampler includes:
1 - Tatuaje Frank (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Drac (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Face (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Wolf (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Mummy (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Jason (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Jekyll (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Hyde (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Chuck (7.5 x 38)
1 - Tatuaje Tiff (7.5 x 38)

Price is $85.99, use code "Holiday17" for $20 off. You also get $10 PC cash for next time)

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-lancero-sampler/2006988/

Note: This is general coupon, it can be used on other items as well, but I have no idea if there is minimum price before it will be applied. This sampler is 1st thing I tried and it worked.

Edit: Looks to be working for anything over $20, so you can get something for almost free


----------



## Doug Miller

Just ordered a Perdomo humidified 4-pack sampler using the "holiday17" discount code. 
Sampler is $25 - $20 code = $5, plus $3.99 economy shipping = $8.99 or $2.25 each, delivered! What a deal!


----------



## Verdict

Doug Miller said:


> Just ordered a Perdomo humidified 4-pack sampler using the "holiday17" discount code.
> Sampler is $25 - $20 code = $5, plus $3.99 economy shipping = $8.99 or $2.25 each, delivered! What a deal!


What site?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cvrle1

Verdict said:


> What site?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Pipes and Cigars. See my post above his 

I also got a single Davidoff Maduro Series Toro for $4.69 all in. There are some potentially really good deals to be created with this coupon.
Edit: You can get something like this for example: 2x Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro for $6.79 all in.


----------



## Doug Miller

Verdict said:


> What site?


Sorry, I should have included the site in my post.

It's Cigarsandpipes.com, using the "holiday17" cde.


----------



## mpomario

Doug Miller said:


> Sorry, I should have included the site in my post.
> 
> It's Cigarsandpipes.com, using the "holiday17" cde.


It says the site is closed until further notice.

EDIT- pipesandcigars.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

You guys broke them!


----------



## BigPuffer

Westside Threat said:


> You guys broke them!


I don't think it was this forum. The guy also posted it on Slickdeals and people there were putting in multiple orders per person


----------



## blackrabbit

BigPuffer said:


> I don't think it was this forum. The guy also posted it on Slickdeals and people there were putting in multiple orders per person


I can see how it had to be a glitch to be able to use the coupon more than once. Unlimited 20 bucks off anything over 20 bucks would break any company. I did use the coupon once for a small pipe tobacco order. I hope my purchase is honored.


----------



## Tulse

blackrabbit said:


> I can see how it had to be a glitch to be able to use the coupon more than once. Unlimited 20 bucks off anything over 20 bucks would break any company. I did use the coupon once for a small pipe tobacco order. I hope my purchase is honored.


I have a feeling orders will be canceled, especially since it hit slickdeals. I guess we shall see.

I ordered a sampler for $26:

Pick Two Five Packs, Only $39.99
1 x La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo Pack of 5
1 x Rocky Patel Decade Cigars Robusto Pack of 5


----------



## BigPuffer

Tulse said:


> I have a feeling orders will be canceled, especially since it hit slickdeals. I guess we shall see.
> 
> I ordered a sampler for $26:
> 
> Pick Two Five Packs, Only $39.99
> 1 x La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo Pack of 5
> 1 x Rocky Patel Decade Cigars Robusto Pack of 5


Yeah i was thinking about that too. It added a calendar and a $20 backordered gc for the next purchase but I don't see myself ordering from them again. Not much variety in samplers and nothing jumped out enough to make me want to buy it from them because i kept getting $7 shipping instead of $4


----------



## cvrle1

I am the one that posted it on SD as well. I dont think it is a glitch as it lasted the whole day, and it still works today. If this was a glitch, I would think they would fix it by now. Also, they added code "fireside" that was posted here few days ago, and both of these codes are stackable. I can use it to get 10% off, and then i can take $20 off as well. 

Usually glitches dont last that long. Besides, this isnt anywhere as bad as when Famous had their actual mistake of Avo Syncro Nicaragua boxes sold for 7.86, instead of 78.6X. They honored the price. Same with that Camacho Criolo box of 4 for $1. It was on SD and it was honored as well.

Who knows, maybe this was a stunt to get the shop name out. Take a loss for future sales sort of thing.

We shall see though.


----------



## SteveSatch

I can't use it multiple times and I'm not in the mood to create multiple accounts with different e-mail addresses.


----------



## PapaFerg24

I just ordered with the $20 off a bit ago, so it must be back up.


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> I am the one that posted it on SD as well. I dont think it is a glitch as it lasted the whole day, and it still works today. If this was a glitch, I would think they would fix it by now. Also, they added code "fireside" that was posted here few days ago, and both of these codes are stackable. I can use it to get 10% off, and then i can take $20 off as well.
> 
> Usually glitches dont last that long. Besides, this isnt anywhere as bad as when Famous had their actual mistake of Avo Syncro Nicaragua boxes sold for 7.86, instead of 78.6X. They honored the price. Same with that Camacho Criolo box of 4 for $1. It was on SD and it was honored as well.
> 
> Who knows, maybe this was a stunt to get the shop name out. Take a loss for future sales sort of thing.
> 
> We shall see though.


The people on SD can be ruthless. They'll find any way possible to save a penny and if something doesn't go their way, they ring the BBB on the retailer. Anything small scale or potentially harmful to a retailer or genre I enjoy, I've stopped advertising on SD.



> Who knows, maybe this was a stunt to get the shop name out.


They're owned and ran by CI.


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ New release is out

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...s/blessed-leaf-tanakh-1?variant=1194940203018


----------



## cvrle1

disco_potato said:


> The people on SD can be ruthless. They'll find any way possible to save a penny and if something doesn't go their way, they ring the BBB on the retailer. Anything small scale or potentially harmful to a retailer or genre I enjoy, I've stopped advertising on SD.
> 
> They're owned and ran by CI.


To your 1st point, this is more human nature than site specific thing. People generally tent to try and take advantage of these situations when they can. I found this code on one reddit page. Someone found it from another reddit page. If you read through both threads there, people are doing same thing as on SD. Ordering multiples with multiple emails and so on. It is not just an SD problem unfortunately.

And I knew that P&C is part of same group that CI is, but only reason I knew that was because it was mentioned on puff several times. With this said though, I never once went to P&C page before yesterday, and when I did I made $60 purchase, so if this was their way of getting their name out, it worked with me haha.


----------



## ibrewmination

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ New release is out
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...s/blessed-leaf-tanakh-1?variant=1194940203018


That is the coolest and cleverest branding on a cigar I've yet seen. While my cigar experience is far from vast, I stand by the validity of my statement. :vs_cool:
The Tanakh is the Bible, but without the Apostolic writings (aka the New Testament).
The twine around the cigars are tied like techeilet in tzitzit, the blue threads in the tassels tied and worn by orthodox Jews and Messianic Christians.

Well played, EZ. Well played.


----------



## Champagne InHand

cvrle1 said:


> To your 1st point, this is more human nature than site specific thing. People generally tent to try and take advantage of these situations when they can. I found this code on one reddit page. Someone found it from another reddit page. If you read through both threads there, people are doing same thing as on SD. Ordering multiples with multiple emails and so on. It is not just an SD problem unfortunately.
> 
> And I knew that P&C is part of same group that CI is, but only reason I knew that was because it was mentioned on puff several times. With this said though, I never once went to P&C page before yesterday, and when I did I made $60 purchase, so if this was their way of getting their name out, it worked with me haha.


I don't even know what SD is, but from what I've seen on reddit, I try to stay away as it's mostly old news I can track down easier and the OCD type comments just push me away. Many sites are like this. I still watch a good deal of YouTube videos but stay away from raking comments too seriously as there are so many drive-by nasty comments.

As for P&C, I'm glad they have had some sales. Much if their stuff is a bit heavy on the price. With the recent ales I have acquired some very nice pipes at what I consider very good prices.

Buying tobacco is another thing as most places have been excessive shipping, P&C usually has a free ship with a more minimum, so adding sales at this time of the year, like with cigar sites is the time to stock up if you are in the market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonCognac

cvrle1 said:


> Pipes and Cigars. See my post above his
> 
> I also got a single Davidoff Maduro Series Toro for $4.69 all in. There are some potentially really good deals to be created with this coupon.
> Edit: You can get something like this for example: 2x Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro for $6.79 all in.


This is a nice deal.


----------



## csk415

Doug Miller said:


> Sorry, I should have included the site in my post.
> 
> It's Cigarsandpipes.com, using the "holiday17" cde.


Just picked up a colibri V cutter for 18. Sweet deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

cvrle1 said:


> use code "Holiday17" for $20 off. You also get $10 PC cash for next time)
> 
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-lancero-sampler/2006988/
> 
> Note: This is general coupon, it can be used on other items as well, but I have no idea if there is minimum price before it will be applied. This sampler is 1st thing I tried and it worked.
> 
> Edit: Looks to be working for anything over $20, so you can get something for almost free


I understand that you can also stack the code "COCOA" for free shipping. Wish I'd known that earlier! :


----------



## disco_potato

Doug Miller said:


> I understand that you can also stack the code "COCOA" for free shipping. Wish I'd known that earlier! :


Same here.

Oh well. Got a couple 1964 Padrons, VA flake, and a few oz of the dunhill nightcap for less than $20 so can't be too mad.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Code fireside adds another 10% off discounts on order that start above $100. This also includes free shipping at that price point. 

Overall I’m amazed at how you can pick up some great stuff if you are in the market for that stuff or on the edge waiting for a sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konut

Thanks you guys! I just got 5-count a Herf-a-Dor travel humidor, double guillotine cutter, Moretti Spark single torch lighter,, and 5 CAO Brasilia Gol! for $4.99 delivered.


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey guys is that 20$ deal still going at cigaranspipes?


----------



## konut

It was as of 5:15 PDT.


----------



## csk415

konut said:


> Thanks you guys! I just got 5-count a Herf-a-Dor travel humidor, double guillotine cutter, Moretti Spark single torch lighter,, and 5 CAO Brasilia Gol! for $4.99 delivered.


Dang. I was going to get that also more for the travel case but the cases were showing backordered last night. So I went with the 10ct case by itself for the same price.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well P&C caught on that their system was allowing stacked discount codes and have put an end to that. I talked with customer service and while they explained that now you have to have your catalogue number handy to use “holiday17,” where the percentage varies, and I roundfile every catalogue I get almost immediately. So just that 10% today ordering some bulk tobaccos but the shipping was free. 

I’m a bit irked, but I understand that a place needs to keep its doors open and so much was either backordered or out of stock. 

I’m sure some IT guys/gals got their butts chewed off and maybe somebody ended up without a job or on the “naughty” list for sure. 

Well P&C, we had a nice run. I got some excellent pipes and tobaccos, but I’ll surely shop around more as I buy more tobaccos and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

From what I read on Slick Deals (SD) forum some people got phone calls and were told that majority of their orders will be cancelled because they used coupons for multiple orders on same account. They were given a choice of either choosing which order(s) they wanted cancelled, or paying full price for them.No mention yet on people opening multiple accounts and cancellations. 

This made me laugh. There were several folks who replied on SD thread that they dont smoke at all, but bought a bunch of beef jerky with $20 off.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

If anyone is in the market for a box of Oliva V Melanio. Thompson has it on sale for $86.90 + you can use coupon code (44857) for additional 20% off. Every Oliva box purchase also comes with a free 10 Cigar Oliva Sampler. Total Shipped is $69.52 (free shipping).

20% Coupon code = 44857

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/OLIVA-SERIE-V-MELANIO-GRAN-RESERVA-LIMITADA-ROBUSTO-SUMATRA/86726.uts?cm_vc=10001

Oliva 10 Cigar Sampler 
with purchase of 10 Box!


----------



## cvrle1

eBay has $15 off $75 flash deal going on today till 6pm PST (9 EST) Good for pretty much anything on site, so may be of interest to some folks for cigar accessories and such. I ended up buying a bunch of spanish cedar planks + perfect cigar cutter.

Purchase for this one has to be made through their phone app. Use code "*PSHOPAPP" *during the checkout


----------



## disco_potato

arsham.boduryan said:


> If anyone is in the market for a box of Oliva V Melanio. Thompson has it on sale for $86.90 + you can use coupon code (44857) for additional 20% off. Every Oliva box purchase also comes with a free 10 Cigar Oliva Sampler. Total Shipped is $69.52 (free shipping).
> 
> 20% Coupon code = 44857
> 
> Oliva 10 Cigar Sampler
> with purchase of 10 Box!


The Robusto is/was regularly discounted on famous/cigarmonster. Usually go for $26 per fiver or $53 for the box of 10. You can use a 17% coupon on top of that to get to around $44 IIRC. That saves you $25 over thompson and you don't have to fear becoming the next thompson horror story.


----------



## arsham.boduryan

disco_potato said:


> The Robusto is/was regularly discounted on famous/cigarmonster. Usually go for $26 per fiver or $53 for the box of 10. You can use a 17% coupon on top of that to get to around $44 IIRC. That saves you $25 over thompson and you don't have to fear becoming the next thompson horror story.


Thank you. Kind of off topic but what horror stories? I've used both Thompson and famous this past few months and everything has been ok. Something a newb should know or becareful if I continue to deal with them?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

People like sh**ing on Thompson, like their laughing at the kids on the short bus. It's pretty juvenile. They're no different than any of the other vendors, except for the fact that they will call you and try and get you to join their club. 

CI completely screwed the pooch when they upgraded their system earlier this year and you see no hate spread their way any more. I think Thompson is an easy target for some reason, not quite sure why.


----------



## UBC03

ADRUNKK said:


> People like sh**ing on Thompson, like their laughing at the kids on the short bus. It's pretty juvenile. They're no different than any of the other vendors, except for the fact that they will call you and try and get you to join their club.
> 
> CI completely screwed the pooch when they upgraded their system earlier this year and you see no hate spread their way any more. I think Thompson is an easy target for some reason, not quite sure why.


I never had issues..I ordered from them pre internet. Think it was an insert in a magazine. The ten horrible cigars and a cheap humidor for twenty buttocks.

The main problem I have is that it's been over a decade and I still get catalogs..kinda like an ex that won't take the hint , that you married someone else..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

ADRUNKK said:


> People like sh**ing on Thompson, like their laughing at the kids on the short bus. It's pretty juvenile. They're no different than any of the other vendors, except for the fact that they will call you and try and get you to join their club.
> 
> CI completely screwed the pooch when they upgraded their system earlier this year and you see no hate spread their way any more. I think Thompson is an easy target for some reason, not quite sure why.


CI's screw up was a "one time thing" and people hate ci/cbid everywhere you look. Thompson is still going out of their way to make sure people don't shop their B&M as well as the online store. Automatically enrolling people into their COTM program, laughable CS, telemarketing calls, samplers with laughable value. I've ordered from them once and had no real issue other than a few phone calls but in the last week I've read of items I listed above plus them holding a Fuente event and not honoring advertised discounts.

The hate seems warranted.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thought this was a thread for deals and the like ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

disco_potato said:


> CI's screw up was a "one time thing" and people hate ci/cbid everywhere you look. Thompson is still going out of their way to make sure people don't shop their B&M as well as the online store. Automatically enrolling people into their COTM program, laughable CS, telemarketing calls, samplers with laughable value. I've ordered from them once and had no real issue other than a few phone calls but in the last week I've read of items I listed above plus them holding a Fuente event and not honoring advertised discounts.
> 
> The hate seems warranted.


I've bought from them for over 2 years with 2 different email addresses. They are no different from anybody else. If somebody can't uncheck boxes during a checkout it's on them. I've had to do this with almost every vendor. I get constant emails from almost everybody but Thompson and there a junk folder for that.

This Thompson dead horse thing seems like somebody got burned and can't problem solve well.

CS at most places isn't great. Most are minimum wage peeps that don't stay there long. I would suggest anybody with problems send an email requesting an "opt out" or "unsubscribe," then put everything else in a spam folder and stop beating a dead horse. Thompson is a good vendor for most people. If you have personal issues, then take the steps to correct it and stop trying to put your experiences on everybody else.

Just my $0.02, and meaning no offense.

I spent some time on the phone with VS from P&C. The rep was very polite explaining their policy even if it didn't hold true to what went in earlier. It doesn't mean they are a junk vendor, and now owned by CI, getting software coordinated takes some time. I'll give them that benefit of doubt even if I didn't like today's outcome. I still placed my order. I just through out their excess catalogues and calendars just like with everybody else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsham.boduryan

JtAv8tor said:


> Thought this was a thread for deals and the like ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I apologize, I asked the question.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

120 QT Coleman cooler from Walmart $39 with free shipping and a 4% cashback with Ebates.

Can't post link due to low post count.


----------



## acitalianman13

Northern_26 said:


> 120 QT Coleman cooler from Walmart $39 with free shipping and a 4% cashback with Ebates.
> 
> Can't post link due to low post count.


Awesome thanks picking it up now I was shopping for a cooler


----------



## acitalianman13

Here's the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=44018551&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Piper

TobaccoPipes.com is having a 25% off sale on purchases off $100 with code PIPES17.


----------



## Flawlessly

acitalianman13 said:


> Here's the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=44018551&wl13=&veh=sem


Time to expand my space. Thanks!

Sent from my Apple product using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cvrle1

Neptune Cigars has 20% off coupon. Use code "BF2017" No minimum purchase it seems

https://www.neptunecigar.com/


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> TobaccoPipes.com is having a 25% off sale on purchases off $100 with code PIPES17.


Sweet discount Piper.

I had to snag a Peterson's Spigot in red. 









These by far are my favorite pipes. I love the savings and free shipping too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

For today only use promo code "DOJO25" for 25% off at JR Cigars. 10% cashback with EBATES and Free shipping site wide.


----------



## cvrle1

Harbour Freight has small water tight case that could be used for travel humi on sale for $9.99


IP65 Rated- watertight and dustproof
Pick-and-pull foam insert for impact-absorbing protection
Strong, secure, easy-open latches
Adjustable pressure relief valve equalizes pressure for easy opening
Pre-drilled for two padlocks (locks not included)
Super strong reinforced polypropylene construction
Interior dimensions: 9-3/16 in. x 7-1/2 in. x 4-1/2 in.
https://www.harborfreight.com/watertight-protective-case-small-63518.html

Add to the cart and use code 22668671 to lower price to $9.99. There is extra shipping on top, so pickup from local store if you can.
They have other sizes as well, however there are no extra coupons.


----------



## SurfnSafari

cvrle1 said:


> Neptune Cigars has 20% off coupon. Use code "BF2017" No minimum purchase it seems
> 
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/


Neptune is what I call a Five Star outfit, they seem to me all about customer service, good prices, and fast delivery. Used them many times, and can only say good things about Neptune.


----------



## scott1256ca

FYI
Famous smoke will knock $40 off any $150 order. So, for example, you could buy a box of CAO v660 (which includes a 5 an extra cigar sampler) plus a cheap ass cutter for a grand total of $151, and pay $111. Which would be 5 free cigars and $4.65 per cigar for the box of 24. 
AND I CAN'T TAKE ADVANTAGE!!! because they don't do CDN friendly shipping

They also have 15% discounts, but I don't know if you could combine with something a little more expensive.

Why I even looked, just to frustrate myself I don't know. Self hatred maybe. 

Enjoy


----------



## disco_potato

You can't stack any other coupons on top. When I checked, the coupon field was replaced by a catalog # or something along the lines.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

disco_potato said:


> You can't stack any other coupons on top. When I checked, the coupon field was replaced by a catalog # or something along the lines.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


As of late last night, and today you can actually combine free shipping on all orders, $40 when you buy $150 and any other coupon (ex: RCIGAR17 for 17% off) Just tried it before posting this. Not sure how much longer it will last.


----------



## lex61

Cigar Federation is selling Mystery Samplers for $24.95. Looks interesting enough to try.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690


----------



## disco_potato

That does look interesting. Will probably jump on the 5er. Strange though that the 5 and 10 samplers have the same msrp.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Stogie

Really good discounts on a lot of these 5ers, then an extra 15% discount in the cart and free shipping!

http://www.cigarplace.biz/cigars/5-...196204325&mc_cid=f0f3e1d402&mc_eid=abbd80868d

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

Do the online sites typically have cyber Monday sales? If not what site is having the best discounts or freebies?


----------



## Champagne InHand

P&C has a code that can be stacked with the 10% fireside. 
CYBER17 gives you 15% sitewide for a 25% discount on items or totals over $100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

*CAO Aazon Basin, Fuma em Corda and the New Anaconda*

CAO Amazon's all 3 on sale at CP $67.91 for a box of 10

https://www.cigarpage.com/nice-to-c...+10-packs+whacked:+Amazon+Basin+++much+more.+


----------



## cvrle1

CI has a bunch of various packs and samplers on sale.

few that drew my attention:

CAO Dream Team sampler (10 cigars) - $25 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/CAO-Dream-Team-Sampler/2001851/
My Father No.1 (5 cigars) - $29.99 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/my-father-no-1-5-pack-sale/2008651/
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (5 cigars) - $27.50 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/don-pepin-garcia-serie-jj-cigars/2007354/

Free shipping over $39 (no code needed)
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/black-friday-cyber-monday/2008736/


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> CI has a bunch of various packs and samplers on sale.
> 
> few that drew my attention:
> 
> CAO Dream Team sampler (10 cigars) - $25 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/CAO-Dream-Team-Sampler/2001851/
> My Father No.1 (5 cigars) - $29.99 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/my-father-no-1-5-pack-sale/2008651/
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (5 cigars) - $27.50 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/don-pepin-garcia-serie-jj-cigars/2007354/
> 
> Free shipping over $39 (no code needed)
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/black-friday-cyber-monday/2008736/


The CAO looks like a good deal but I'm going to wait it out another week or 2 and see if any nice holiday sales come by


----------



## Matfam1

Can't go wrong for a dollar...

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper

Matfam1 said:


> Can't go wrong for a dollar...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is good deal for a buck. Be glad you are in Oregon. The CI website says the deal can't be shipped to Washington state and Maryland. No idea why.


----------



## Matfam1

bripper said:


> Is good deal for a buck. Be glad you are in Oregon. The CI website says the deal can't be shipped to Washington state and Maryland. No idea why.


My addy is in my profile. Have shipped to me, I'll send it you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

Just pickup those up can’t go wrong for 1$ shipped. Are those any good btw ?


----------



## Northern_26

acitalianman13 said:


> Just pickup those up can't go wrong for 1$ shipped. Are those any good btw ?


Probably not, you can find them at famous smoke for a little over a $1 each. But you would have to buy 100 and get another 25 free, can't provide link due to low post count.


----------



## Champagne InHand

acitalianman13 said:


> Just pickup those up can't go wrong for 1$ shipped. Are those any good btw ?


I smoked through 50 of these last Winter. They are perfect for a quick 20 minute dog walk in the bitter cold. They are an enjoyable cigar but short filler in a blunt style, so you might have to spit a bit of tobacco out if you hold it with your lips. The flavors are just fine and they don't suck like many cigars do with this price tag. They are not for aging and mulling over the great flavors but they serve a purpose and after I received a couple boxes from a fine SOTL I decided to buy a box of 50 naturals. I didn't regret it, especially on cold, windy days that would have made aged, long filled sticks burn like crap, which would have me pissed at the season, so enjoy them for what they are.

They beat many NC cigarillos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

Matfam1 said:


> Can't go wrong for a dollar...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/
> 
> Limit is one to a customer, but I just bought a second $1.00 five pack. I used a different email address and checked out as a guest. Worked fine.
> 
> No more for me, though. I'll game the system, but only up to a point!


----------



## NormH3

JR's is running 10% EBATES. They also have a 15% off code but I forgot what it is. Use WIKIbuys and it comes up


----------



## SurfnSafari

Just got e-mail cigars.com. 25% off 24 hours.


----------



## Northern_26

CI has the same too with free shipping on orders over $99.


----------



## cvrle1

SurfnSafari said:


> Just got e-mail cigars.com. 25% off 24 hours.





Northern_26 said:


> CI has the same too with free shipping on orders over $99.


Heads up about these 2. You can buy gift cards using these promos. So you can get $100 gift card for $75. Then you can wait for some sales and use those. Win/Win and more savings.


----------



## kegnum

SurfnSafari said:


> Just got e-mail cigars.com. 25% off 24 hours.


Is their a code or what? I'm not seeing anything on the site. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Mister Stogie

kegnum said:


> Is their a code or what? I'm not seeing anything on the site. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:












Use Code "SAVE25" @ Checkout

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Doug Miller said:


> Matfam1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong for a dollar...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/
> 
> Limit is one to a customer, but I just bought a second $1.00 five pack. I used a different email address and checked out as a guest. Worked fine.
> 
> No more for me, though. I'll game the system, but only up to a point!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey for a buck, looks like I'll be smoking some Villigers.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## cvrle1

Some good deals on Cigar Monster for next ~22 hours. Good until midnight tomorrow (12/06) or until they sell out.

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro 5 Pack- $28.98
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro 5 Pack - 44.98
Best Of Tatuaje Sampler (10 cigars) - $45.98
La Riqueza No. 4 5 Pack - $18.95 (this one is on Famous, not Monster)

Now these arent great prices, but then you can add coupon "RCIGAR17" for 17% off, that makes them cheaper than anywhere else by quite a bit. Only ones that are not discounted are La Riqueza. Free shipping with at least one of the 3 cigar monster orders. Some other Tatuaje and My Father 5 packs and samplers as well available

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## Mister Stogie

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Check your emails, CI is sending out $10 CI cash.

Think of this as a simple gift amongst friends. Don't overthink it. This is a *no strings attached offer* from us to you. From now through Christmas day, we're spreading holiday cheer with a little extra off the top. *$10 in CI Bucks is yours to spend* however you see fit. And since the promo code generator doesn't take into account ease of use, I've made the code above copiable. Just copy and paste it when you're ready to check out. Easy and awesome. Enjoy!

_*Must redeem by Monday, December 25th, 2017 @ 11:59PM ET. Order total must be $10 or greater.

_Promo Code looks to be generic, but Activation Code is a one time thing. Both needed to apply, so no multiple uses.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pipes and Cigars has SPC tins at buy 3 get one free. Time to stock up if you need to. You can still add code “fireside” and get an additional 10% off if the order originally breaks the $100 mark. Easy to buy 4 of the reserve blends and add some pipe cleaners and end up well under $80 including free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> Check your emails, CI is sending out $10 CI cash.
> 
> Think of this as a simple gift amongst friends. Don't overthink it. This is a *no strings attached offer* from us to you. From now through Christmas day, we're spreading holiday cheer with a little extra off the top. *$10 in CI Bucks is yours to spend* however you see fit. And since the promo code generator doesn't take into account ease of use, I've made the code above copiable. Just copy and paste it when you're ready to check out. Easy and awesome. Enjoy!
> 
> _*Must redeem by Monday, December 25th, 2017 @ 11:59PM ET. Order total must be $10 or greater.
> 
> _Promo Code looks to be generic, but Activation Code is a one time thing. Both needed to apply, so no multiple uses.


Got my shipping confirmation from yesterday's order but didn't get no bucks. Wonder who at CI I pissed off?


----------



## cvrle1

BigPuffer said:


> Got my shipping confirmation from yesterday's order but didn't get no bucks. Wonder who at CI I pissed off?


This email came out today, and it was in my spam folder. Check there. I think it was sent out to everyone that has subscribed to their daily emails.


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my shipping confirmation from yesterday's order but didn't get no bucks. Wonder who at CI I pissed off?
> 
> 
> 
> This email came out today, and it was in my spam folder. Check there. I think it was sent out to everyone that has subscribed to their daily emails.
Click to expand...

Ahh yeah I unsubscribed to those. Lol. It all makes sense now. Thx!


----------



## disco_potato

Holts has a 20pk of Oliva Master Blends in mixed vitolas for $60.

5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo (6 x 52)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto (5 x 54)
5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)

Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Holts has a 20pk of Oliva Master Blends in mixed vitolas for $60.
> 
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo (6 x 52)
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto (5 x 54)
> 5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal


Posted this in Splits /Group buys as well.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Posted this in Splits /Group buys as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Crap, sorry. Checked my email and posted it not seeing it in this thread. Didn't know you posted it somewhere else.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Crap, sorry. Checked my email and posted it not seeing it in this thread. Didn't know you posted it somewhere else.


No problem, spreading the word in two places.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

I got my CI email for $10.00 off... I won’t be able to use it before it expires... PM me if you want it.


And it’s gone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## c.ortiz108

Anyone have a cigar.com free shipping code?


----------



## csk415

Hard to pass this one up. 
https://www.cigar.com/p/La_Gloria_Cubana_Serie_R_Herf_Combo/2006910/


----------



## disco_potato

$100-$120 for a box of Room101 Chief Cool Arrow. Singles and 5ers discounted as well.

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/Room-101-Chief-Cool-Arrow.html


----------



## csk415

Damn. 
https://atlanticcigar.com/atlantic-cigar-world-of-pepin-sampler-12-pk/

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BigPuffer

CI has a few 10 stick bundles with free $20 CI bucks

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/shop/10-packs-free-20-ci-bucks-2017/2009229/?slide=2


----------



## ProbateGeek

BigPuffer said:


> CI has a few 10 stick bundles with free $20 CI bucks
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/shop/10-packs-free-20-ci-bucks-2017/2009229/?slide=2


I'm tempted by this deal every year - I usually cave.

If you add this to your cart, you can get free shipping (well, $1): https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/

EDIT: Yep - caved. Got the Diesel Coronas and the Ave Maria Knights Templar, with $40 CI Bucks for later use, making the net to me $23.49. For 25 cigars (if you count the five small Villigers), less than $1 each. Not a bad deal.


----------



## BigPuffer

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm tempted by this deal every year - I usually cave.
> 
> If you add this to your cart, you can get free shipping (well, $1): https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/
> 
> EDIT: Yep - caved. Got the Diesel Coronas and the Ave Maria Knights Templar, with $40 CI Bucks for later use, making the net to me $23.49. For 25 cigars (if you count the five small Villigers), less than $1 each. Not a bad deal.


I saw they ran it in may but that was before I got into cigars. You think this is a bi-annual thing?


----------



## cvrle1

ProbateGeek said:


> If you add this to your cart, you can get free shipping (well, $1): https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/villiger-export-cigars/2008606/


There was something else I was interested in purchasing,a s I still have $10 they sent me, and was going to buy that for $1 shipping, but for some weird reason they dont ship those to WA (which is where I ship to) I have no idea why WA is excluded.

Also, since this is deals thread, JR has free shipping, no minimum on anything today only (12/15)


----------



## ProbateGeek

cvrle1 said:


> . . . but for some weird reason they dont ship those to WA (which is where I ship to) I have no idea why WA is excluded. . . .


This is why:

RCW 70.155.140
Shipping or transporting tobacco products ordered or purchased by mail or through the internet prohibited-Penalty.
(1) A person may not:
(a) Ship or transport, or cause to be shipped or transported, any tobacco product ordered or purchased by mail or through the internet to anyone in this state other than a licensed wholesaler or retailer; or
(b) With knowledge or reason to know of the violation, provide substantial assistance to a person who is in violation of this section.
(2)(a) A person who knowingly violates subsection (1) of this section is guilty of a class C felony, except that the maximum fine that may be imposed is five thousand dollars.
(b) In addition to or in lieu of any other civil or criminal remedy provided by law, a person who has violated subsection (1) of this section is subject to a civil penalty of up to five thousand dollars for each violation. The attorney general, acting in the name of the state, may seek recovery of the penalty in a civil action in superior court. For purposes of this subsection, each shipment or transport of tobacco products constitutes a separate violation.
(3) The attorney general may seek an injunction in superior court to restrain a threatened or actual violation of subsection (1) of this section and to compel compliance with subsection (1) of this section.
(4) Any violation of subsection (1) of this section is not reasonable in relation to the development and preservation of business and is an unfair and deceptive act or practice and an unfair method of competition in the conduct of trade or commerce in violation of RCW 19.86.020. Standing to bring an action to enforce RCW 19.86.020 for violation of subsection (1) of this section lies solely with the attorney general. Remedies provided by chapter 19.86 RCW are cumulative and not exclusive.
(5)(a) In any action brought under this section, the state is entitled to recover, in addition to other relief, the costs of investigation, expert witness fees, costs of the action, and reasonable attorneys' fees.
(b) If a court determines that a person has violated subsection (1) of this section, the court shall order any profits, gain, gross receipts, or other benefit from the violation to be disgorged and paid to the state treasurer for deposit in the general fund.
(6) Unless otherwise expressly provided, the penalties or remedies, or both, under this section are in addition to any other penalties and remedies available under any other law of this state.
[ 2009 c 278 § 2.]


----------



## cvrle1

ProbateGeek said:


> This is why:...


Thing is, they ship every other cigar they sell (single, box, sampler, etc) to WA. I ordered from them and cigar.com and pipes and cigars (all same company) several times and it was shipped no questions asked. Villager is only one that is specifically stated as not shipping to WA.


----------



## ProbateGeek

cvrle1 said:


> Thing is, they ship every other cigar they sell (single, box, sampler, etc) to WA. I ordered from them and cigar.com and pipes and cigars (all same company) several times and it was shipped no questions asked. Villager is only one that is specifically stated as not shipping to WA.


Problem may be the size of the Villigers.

RCW 70.155.010(6). . . for the purposes of RCW 70.155.140 only, "tobacco product" does not include cigars defined in RCW 82.26.010 as to which one thousand units weigh more than three pounds.

Small cigars are NOT excluded from the definition of "tobacco product" for shipping purposes, like regular cigars are.

EDIT: I guess it's not actually the size of the cigars, but the weight. Still, small cigars can be a problem for vendors shipping to WA state, so many (most? all?) do not.


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> ProbateGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why:...
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, they ship every other cigar they sell (single, box, sampler, etc) to WA. I ordered from them and cigar.com and pipes and cigars (all same company) several times and it was shipped no questions asked. Villager is only one that is specifically stated as not shipping to WA.
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat. MD bruh. It's because it's a machine rolled cigarello instead of a cigar. That's what villager is known for, not their hand rolled cigars. You also can't have black & milds, Swisher's or drew estate color cigarellos shipped. Sucks now but I feel in the long run it's no big deal unless u want boxes and boxes of Swisher's


----------



## Champagne InHand

For pipe tobacco WA State is always singled out. The internet retailers of wine and liquor are going to war over shipping saying that it violates interstate commerce. Once again trying to get it in front of the Supreme Court. I don’t think it will work with tobacco though. 

It wasn’t but a decade or two back when they said tobacco would be illegal and viewed as death by all the media and cannibus would be perfectly acceptable. It looks like this was all too true, but especially in many blue states. 

I’m for free commerce as the state’s just don’t get that sin tax unfairly tax those that don’t conform but the dirty secret is that economies would go broke as sin taxes are paid monthly if not quicker in almost every state and keep the budgets viable. 

It sucks for consumers and it sucks for B&M guys. They pass protective laws hoping to have their cake and eat it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

BigPuffer said:


> I'm in the same boat. MD bruh. It's because it's a machine rolled cigarello instead of a cigar. That's what villager is known for, not their hand rolled cigars. You also can't have black & milds, Swisher's or drew estate color cigarellos shipped. Sucks now but I feel in the long run it's no big deal unless u want boxes and boxes of Swisher's


I've always wondered why Denobili and Parodi cant be shipped to certain states... this must be the reason why. Ya learn something new every day!


----------



## cvrle1

Found code for free shipping with CI. It was in their catalog apparently. No idea how long it will last, but no minimum it seems. Just bought Tall stinky ashtray, using $10 coupon that I had for $9.99 all in

Code: candycane

Once you enter code, it wil say you qualified for it. Click link, and it will take you to main CI page, but it will have free shipping banner. Go to your cart from there to get free shipping. Just entering code didnt work the 1st time.


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> Found code for free shipping with CI. It was in their catalog apparently. No idea how long it will last, but no minimum it seems. Just bought Tall stinky ashtray, using $10 coupon that I had for $9.99 all in
> 
> Code: candycane
> 
> Once you enter code, it wil say you qualified for it. Click link, and it will take you to main CI page, but it will have free shipping banner. Go to your cart from there to get free shipping. Just entering code didnt work the 1st time.


LOL. Dang, too late for me. Where was the code hidden in the catalog?


----------



## disco_potato

Oliva V Melanio Robusto/maduro robusto - $50 @Holts. Many other blends on ale as well.

Oliva Mega Meltdown Sale + Freebie!


----------



## cvrle1

BigPuffer said:


> LOL. Dang, too late for me. Where was the code hidden in the catalog?


Truth be told I am not sure. i found the code on Reddit, and someone mentioned it was in the catalog.


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar Page has bunch of deals on Curivari, Crowned Heads and Caldwell 5/10 packs. Good for 3 days. Shipping looks to be free, or at least it says so on top of their page.

https://www.cigarpage.com/crowned-heads-roll-pitch-forks-are-out-reign-of-error.html


----------



## Smoking Joe

And CP has La Palina Classics 10 packs for 15.00. Great 1.50 cigar. Red label and black label 10 packs are 20.00


----------



## Champagne InHand

Like CI, P&C is giving customers a one time $10 with code Green4me. Only can be used once but if you spend over $100 you can combine fireside. Free shipping on orders over $49. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Like CI, P&C is giving customers a one time $10 with code Green4me. Only can be used once but if you spend over $100 you can combine fireside. Free shipping on orders over $49.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is typical CI BS. I received 2 of these emails today. They say they are good through 12/28 at 11:59pm. Gotta pay those taxes, yet no activation code is printed. When you go to use it, the cart requires an activation code and shows where it should be listed, and yet it's not.

See screenshot:









This stuff just aggravates me to a big extent. I see it as a bait and switch tactic. Most people will just grumble and buy.

If P&C do not make this right, I'm done with them forever just as I'm done with CI. I've probably dropped a stack of Benjamins these past 2 months here.

I just don't need this. I'll shop tobaccopipes, smokingpipes or 4noggins.

The STG, which has bought up and owns so much of the pipe world and cigar world pulls this crap and with customers that build them up. I just will fade back and smoke out my supplies. Then stick to Habanos and select NCs.

It's poor customer care at best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> This is typical CI BS. I received 2 of these emails today. They say they are good through 12/28 at 11:59pm. Gotta pay those taxes, yet no activation code is printed. When you go to use it, the cart requires an activation code and shows where it should be listed, and yet it's not.
> 
> This stuff just aggravates me to a big extent. I see it as a bait and switch tactic. Most people will just grumble and buy.
> 
> If P&C do not make this right, I'm done with them forever just as I'm done with CI. I've probably dropped a stack of Benjamins these past 2 months here.
> 
> I just don't need this. I'll shop tobaccopipes, smokingpipes or 4noggins.
> 
> The STG, which has bought up and owns so much of the pipe world and cigar world pulls this crap and with customers that build them up. I just will fade back and smoke out my supplies. Then stick to Habanos and select NCs.
> 
> It's poor customer care at best.


I got an activation code in the e-mail they sent me. I would send them a message about it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> I got an activation code in the e-mail they sent me. I would send them a message about it.


I did send them an email. Hopefully somebody gets back to me tomorrow. In the meantime the H&H anniversary Kake I had in my cart is now back ordered . I was mainly looking at some decent bulk tobaccos to jar up. It's just aggravating getting 2 of the same emails, both without activation codes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

I got same email from P&C. Mine had no activation code. Apparently these same emails were sent out for Green Monday last week, with Activation Codes. Some believe this set was sent in error as it doesnt have activation code. Interesting thing is, I received this on email address I never used with P&C, while 1 that I did use to make a purchase never received it.

And now I have deal to post: Pipes and Cigars (funny enough) has Build a Herf Combo:

5 cigar travel Herf-a-Dor, + selection of 5 cigars + cheap cutter + cheap lighter for $15.99

It shows as $24.99, but when you add to the cart is goes down to $15.99

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/pc-herf-n-go/2000643/

Also, use code COCOA for free shipping, no minimum.

EDIT: I think their system is screwed up. I just received that $10 email to my other account, but I got 4 emails sent in span of 1 minute lol. All without activation code.


----------



## BigPuffer

Yeah deff P&C error going on here. I got the email with no code but I'm actually not even on their mailing list. I opted out when I ordered from them as I didn't see myself buying from them again


----------



## disco_potato

Champagne InHand said:


> I did send them an email. Hopefully somebody gets back to me tomorrow. In the meantime the H&H anniversary Kake I had in my cart is now back ordered . I was mainly looking at some decent bulk tobaccos to jar up. It's just aggravating getting 2 of the same emails, both without activation codes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you use their "free $10" code during Black Friday? I have a suspicion those who used their codes on BF received emails with blank activation codes.


----------



## lex61

I got an activation code with my email from Pipes & Cigars that I won’t use. I’ll send it in a PM to anyone who will use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

lex61 said:


> I got an activation code with my email from Pipes & Cigars that I won't use. I'll send it in a PM to anyone who will use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


PM Sent


----------



## lex61

Code has been claimed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

The problem is that they have a “Green Monday” moniker so it shouldn’t be the same as their Black Friday thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

P&C did just get back to me with a code. Glad their customer service was on the ball. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

I have a P&C code also.... who wants it?

Taken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

My activation code wouldn't work. They did this a week or two ago and I took advantage off it. Don't know if it's once a person or what. No big. I have more baccy than money...and maybe sense. lol


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto 5.0"x50 - 20 Cigars 
Starting Bid: $39.99

https://goo.gl/pUa5Me


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto 5.0"x50 - 20 Cigars
> Starting Bid: $39.99
> 
> https://goo.gl/pUa5Me


I was just looking to post the same thing lol. Supposed to be even better with a year nap.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> I was just looking to post the same thing lol. Supposed to be even better with a year nap.


We'll see....got em napping now. Even without I think they would be my blue collar deserted island smoke!


----------



## Maxwellsays

That Ramon Bueso is worth way more than $2/stick in my opinion. Go go go!


----------



## Champagne InHand

P&C has "new" Old German clay pipes for as little as $8-$20. With free shipping code "cocoa," still working this could be a chance to add a different style of pipe to your collection.

I bought a beige. 








$12.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto 5.0"x50 - 20 Cigars
> 
> Starting Bid: $39.99
> 
> https://goo.gl/pUa5Me


Already bid on some....need to throw these in the back and get them aging before I smoke up all the ones I got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cash in on the boxed pressed Baixo on Thompson. 20 Laranja robustos for less than $70. Used OUTLET30 code. Half the price of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Already bid on some....need to throw these in the back and get them aging before I smoke up all the ones I got.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of them, but letting them rest a bit. It's been 7 months maybe. I'm in no hurry, they will smoke like a champ then the time comes.


----------



## BigPuffer

Sorry to hijack but quick question. How long do you guys age your sticks for before smoking. Some of you guys go through like 3 sticks a day and if you wait a year before smoking one, you guys must have like 1000 sticks on rotation


----------



## Northern_26

BigPuffer said:


> Sorry to hijack but quick question. How long do you guys age your sticks for before smoking. Some of you guys go through like 3 sticks a day and if you wait a year before smoking one, you guys must have like 1000 sticks on rotation


There are cigars out there that are a very good bang for your buck if only you would let it rest in your humidor for sometime. Some examples I have read are the Nica Libre, Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion, CAO brazilia etc... Pretty much is ,buy inexpensive hidden gems that just need humidor time to achieve their full potential and gain quality cigars at a fraction of what others would pay for similar quality.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Northern_26 said:


> There are cigars out there that are a very good bang for your buck if only you would let it rest in your humidor for sometime. Some examples I have read are the Nica Libre, Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion, CAO brazilia etc... Pretty much is ,buy inexpensive hidden gems that just need humidor time to achieve their full potential and gain quality cigars at a fraction of what others would pay for similar quality.


I usually purchase by the box. I let cigars sit but occasionally try one to see how it's progressing as I never know how fresh they are because of distribution, unless somebody like SBC just got some back into stock or it's a dated special.

You don't have to spend a ton of money to find good cigars. Places like cigarpage dot com make it pretty affordable to try some of the premium sticks.

Personally I have found a bunch of regulars that smoke excellent and can be had for around $5 or less. The best inexpensive cigars I've had to date were Padilla 1948, at $2/stick.

That being said, some cigars don't improve much with age and some get worse or lose their appeal. It's an individual thing which takes many years to figure out. But I have a ton of cigars. Smoking 2-3+ per day adds up. It was the main reason to retry piping. That will cut down on my Winter cigars a lot.

That said it means less maduros for me as those were most enjoyed in cool weather. In hot weather I prefer lighter cigars that are much more subtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

I just noticed that Thompson has both Crowned Heads Northern and southern Mason Dixon boxes in their outlet section. Using OUTLET30 they come out to $97.97. There's also a couple sizes of Murcielago Noir. Others too including Room101, Espinosa Baixo, Espinosas and L'Atelier. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Something you dont see too often on sale: Cigarplace has LEAF by Oscar on sale. Bundle of 20 Robusto for $79.95. Free shipping. Did a bit of reading on these, and it looks like they are really good cigars, but usually people dont buy due to high cost. At $4 a stick, I am thinking of pulling the trigger (I said I wont buy any more til next year, argh!)

Buy LEAF by Oscar Corojo Robusto Cigars Today | CigarPlace.biz


----------



## Champagne InHand

cvrle1 said:


> Something you dont see too often on sale: Cigarplace has LEAF by Oscar on sale. Bundle of 20 Robusto for $79.95. Free shipping. Did a bit of reading on these, and it looks like they are really good cigars, but usually people dont buy due to high cost. At $4 a stick, I am thinking of pulling the trigger (I said I wont buy any more til next year, argh!)
> 
> Buy LEAF by Oscar Corojo Robusto Cigars Today | CigarPlace.biz


You might look into some RoMa Craft. When on sale for about $117/shipped for 30, these are great smokes too.

If you love corojo wrappers, Kristoff goes on sale at cigar page often. The boxes are packed with tobacco leaf surrounding the sticks. Good smoked. I still have about 8-9, but the torpedoes are a good 90+ minutes smoke.

Enjoy the shopping. This is the best time of year to stick up. Sticks will be aged nicely for Summer or warm weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

Buena Vista Edicion Limitada '08 Petit Piramide

These were discussed before with mixed reviews 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...211227-buena-vista-edicion-limitada-08-a.html

Apparently they were meant to be as close to Cohiba as possible, the makers even imported Cuban rollers and cost $11-15 a stick. 50 sticks for $49 usual free shipping included.

https://www.cigarpage.com/fifty-for...-piramides-stunning-handmades-ninety-off.html


----------



## Doug Miller

I haven't tried this exact vitola, but a couple of years ago I got a great deal on a box of Buena Vistas, similar to the current sale at CigarPage. Every single one of them was so plugged that I could barely get a draw. Tried cutting down in increments to get past the plug, but no go. It was like sucking on a broomstick. I went through about half the box this way and ended up throwing the rest in the trash. The only time I've ever done that. It did come in a nice box, though.


----------



## cvrle1

Doug Miller said:


> I haven't tried this exact vitola, but a couple of years ago I got a great deal on a box of Buena Vistas, similar to the current sale at CigarPage. Every single one of them was so plugged that I could barely get a draw. Tried cutting down in increments to get past the plug, but no go. It was like sucking on a broomstick. I went through about half the box this way and ended up throwing the rest in the trash. The only time I've ever done that. It did come in a nice box, though.


Sounds like perfect job for Modus tool :wink2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...264129-modus-forum-only-holiday-specials.html


----------



## Champagne InHand

Doug Miller said:


> I haven't tried this exact vitola, but a couple of years ago I got a great deal on a box of Buena Vistas, similar to the current sale at CigarPage. Every single one of them was so plugged that I could barely get a draw. Tried cutting down in increments to get past the plug, but no go. It was like sucking on a broomstick. I went through about half the box this way and ended up throwing the rest in the trash. The only time I've ever done that. It did come in a nice box, though.


This is true. I bought 3 boxes for $30. Boxes are made by the same box maker that Cohiba uses and were rolled by Cubans, once allowed to go over to the DR.

I gave half to another member. We smoked them over time and maybe 1-2 were decent cigars but the rest were dog rockets that were plugged, burned horribly and the Ecuadorian puros were just not anything as advertised.

I would avoid them. Just my $0.02 along with confirmation from another BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

cvrle1 said:


> Sounds like perfect job for Modus tool :wink2:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...264129-modus-forum-only-holiday-specials.html


Even using the Modus these were just not worth even $1/stick. Lesson learned. Great boxes and fun stories about the rollers but garbage tobacco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C.

Champagne InHand said:


> Even using the Modus these were just not worth even $1/stick. Lesson learned. Great boxes and fun stories about the rollers but garbage tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a few of these. Don't specifically remember much about them, other than they definitely didn't make me want any more of them. They sure do know how to hype them up, but the price alone tells you it's b.s. I've smoked too many cigars I didn't care for, simply because I paid for them. Not looking for more in that category. That's why I didn't bother with the Villager 5 packs from CI for a buck a week or so ago. A bad cigar is no bargain at any price.


----------



## SurfnSafari

CI Cigar International is doing a straight 20%, and FREE SHIPPING ON MOST STUFF, per their norm limited item excluded.


----------



## Tulse

20 PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro Reserva Dominicana Robusto @ CP for 39.99 shipped.

https://www.cigarpage.com/pdr-1878-capa-oscuro-reserva-dom-robusto-4-5-s.html


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tulse said:


> 20 PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro Reserva Dominicana Robusto @ CP for 39.99 shipped.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pdr-1878-capa-oscuro-reserva-dom-robusto-4-5-s.html


They had the 10er for $17.50 earlier this month. These are good smokes, in my opinion.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Mister Stogie said:


> They had the 10er for $17.50 earlier this month. These are good smokes, in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


All the PDR "capa" line I've had have been great budget smokes. The Oscuro are one of my favorites. I smoke one of my tenski I bought and it was already pretty dang good with lots of mottling. There is a box of robustos going on Thompson Auctions for $25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

SurfnSafari said:


> CI Cigar International is doing a straight 20%, and FREE SHIPPING ON MOST STUFF, per their norm limited item excluded.


I think it was still, a 100 minimum for the shipping


----------



## BigPuffer

Ender1553 said:


> I think it was still, a 100 minimum for the shipping


Yeah its $100 before the coupon but hey if you hit 105 before coupon, you can also get the free bag of coffee. I personally think the AJ chosen one is a good deal right now... but i'm going to hold off on buying for a while


----------



## cvrle1

Famous smoke has 13 different S.T. Dupont Minijets on sale. Prices are between $60-$70. Apply coupon RCIGAR17 to bring prices down between $51-$58

https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/1224-pm


----------



## FunkBass55

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/today-only-get-the-aj-fernandez-heritage-collection-for-only-39-95
Great deal on some AJs. The Montes are awesome. Today only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Cigar Dot Com is doing 20% + Free Shipping. Many exclusions, but still some deal. JMHO

www.cigars.com.


----------



## sportsfansam97

Take out the "s" from the link... two completely different sites.


----------



## SurfnSafari

It is Cigar.com, and the FREE SHIPPING is over $150.00 many brands are excluded. But many are included.


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar King has their $100 gift card on sale for $79.99. Shipping is free

https://www.cigarking.com/100-cigar-king-gift-card-new-years-special-free-shipping


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tulse said:


> 20 PDR 1878 Capa Oscuro Reserva Dominicana Robusto @ CP for 39.99 shipped.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pdr-1878-capa-oscuro-reserva-dom-robusto-4-5-s.html


CigarPage is running the sale on the 10er for $17.50 again (shipped), in case you wanted to load up on them. 

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

https://www.cigarpage.com/camacho-triple-maduro-robusto-bdl-1-25.html
For all you Camacho triple maddy fans. Robusto 10er for $43 shipped.

LOL... They sell the 5er for $35. Makes that 10er look pretty sweet.


----------



## cvrle1

NewAir CC-100 Thermoelectric Cigar Humidor is on sale on newair website. Regular price is $280, use code BRADSNA to lower to $150

NewAir CC-100 Thermoelectric Cigar Humidor


----------



## Ender1553

cvrle1 said:


> NewAir CC-100 Thermoelectric Cigar Humidor is on sale on newair website. Regular price is $280, use code BRADSNA to lower to $150
> 
> NewAir CC-100 Thermoelectric Cigar Humidor


I was about to purchase one of the CC-300's... you happen to have a working code for one of those?


----------



## Tulse

I've never had one but they look interesting for 3.33 a pop.

*Caldwell Murcias Especial* Toro --- Box 25 for $83.49 with the current promo code CHILL25.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-murcias-especial-cigars/1495777/#p-184348


----------



## cvrle1

Ender1553 said:


> I was about to purchase one of the CC-300's... you happen to have a working code for one of those?


I dont, but perhaps try using same coupon on 300. It may work.


----------



## Ender1553

cvrle1 said:


> I dont, but perhaps try using same coupon on 300. It may work.


It didnt work, first thing i tried :-(

They are 360 at bed-bath, and i can pick it up for about 310 with tax after coupon... amd the wife green-lit using wedding gift gift-cards for it...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ez still has some of the black army men. Not sure for how long though. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Ez still has some of the black army men. Not sure for how long though.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Think they still have 10 and 5 packs as of 20 mins ago. I passed on this release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

15 pack of roman bueso genesis the project for 27.50 and free shipping

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/speciala/2009627/


----------



## acitalianman13

BigPuffer said:


> 15 pack of roman bueso genesis the project for 27.50 and free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/speciala/2009627/


awesome might have to pick this one up !!!


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar Page has 400 5-ers on sale. Included a bunch of Tatuaje, RoMa Craft, Liga, Illusione, Dunbarton and Curivari (among all the usual ones they have on sale)

https://www.cigarpage.com/fda-nuked-blends-vitolas-four-hundred-scrumptious-savings.html

EDIT:

Cigar King also has a new sampler, 10 of the top 25 CA cigars of 2017. Included are:

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye Of The Shark
Padron No. 2 Natural
Olive Serie V Belicoso
Ashton Symmetry Belicoso
Guardian Of The Farm Apollo
AJ Fernandez New World Puro Especial Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon Churchill
Macanudo Orange Inspirado Churchill
Joya Black Nocturno
Tatuaje Cabinet Noella

You also get free shipping on entire order, free lighter, butane and wolfe cutter.
Price is $99.96. If you can find something else for dirt cheap (you need 4 cents basically) you can use code WELCOME 15 to take $15 off $100

https://www.cigarking.com/cigar-afi...lfe-cutter-free-shipping-on-your-entire-order


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> https://www.cigarking.com/cigar-afi...lfe-cutter-free-shipping-on-your-entire-order


Page does not exist.


----------



## cvrle1

disco_potato said:


> Page does not exist.


Looks like it has sold out, so they removed it


----------



## Westside Threat

Ugh, totally impulse bought on CP. Haut10, Ultra no 9 and Mi Querida.


----------



## disco_potato

It's back in stock again. When I posted before, the page was 404 and there was no trace of that package existing.


----------



## cvrle1

westside threat said:


> ugh, totally impulse bought on cp. Haut10, ultra no 9 and mi querida.


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## csk415

New Years Closeouts

Corto's on sale @JtAv8tor and @UBC03


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> New Years Closeouts
> 
> Corto's on sale @JtAv8tor and @UBC03


Damn good price on a box of them too. Just bad timing for me but good looking out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Damn good price on a box of them too. Just bad timing for me but good looking out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know what ya mean. Quite a few good sales on there.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Westside Threat said:


> Ugh, totally impulse bought on CP. Haut10, Ultra no 9 and Mi Querida.


You won't regret the Ultra No.9. I bought a box paying ridiculous MSRP at JR in NJ over 2 years ago. These are great smoked for special occasions. The box was $245/20.

Illusione makes great cigars. I peaked at the Warped offer. Very tempting to grab a box of the Corto.

Illusione, RoMa Craft and Warped are my top NCs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Champagne InHand said:


> You won't regret the Ultra No.9. I bought a box paying ridiculous MSRP at JR in NJ over 2 years ago. These are great smoked for special occasions. The box was $245/20.
> 
> Illusione makes great cigars. I peaked at the Warped offer. Very tempting to grab a box of the Corto.
> 
> Illusione, RoMa Craft and Warped are my top NCs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the Ultra 9 but Haut10 is new for me. I've seen you guys smoke the Mi Querida enough to buy it blind!

Great resource, this forum is #yoda


----------



## huffer33

more new year's closeouts
New Years Closeouts

Edit - actually I clicked the above link from Nice Ash and they all seem like the same sticks. Egars must be affiliated with them or something.


----------



## disco_potato

They are one and the same IIRC.


----------



## Tulse

Looks like a deal from here. Anyone try em?

La Palina Black Label Toro 20ct.

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-black-label-toro-4-5-s.html


----------



## Mister Stogie

Tulse said:


> Looks like a deal from here. Anyone try em?
> 
> La Palina Black Label Toro 20ct.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-black-label-toro-4-5-s.html


They're good, in my opinion. I restocked when CP ran the 10er of these for $19.99 in December.

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

10 for $25.90 Shipped or 20 for $39.90 Shipped with the email (I assume) @ Thompson Cigar. Had one late last year. Liked it. Will have another today to jog the memory.


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Check us out for some amazing promos! elcigarshop.com


----------



## csk415

For you Olivia fans. Can't be this deal for everyday smokes. 
http://www.cigarplace.biz/oliva-sav...196192117&mc_cid=f0367e01ca&mc_eid=52397d5a75

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BigPuffer

I've never had one but I've seen these pop up here on multiple occasions so this may fit somebody. 24 cadwells for $100

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/specialc/2009916/


----------



## Champagne InHand

BigPuffer said:


> I've never had one but I've seen these pop up here on multiple occasions so this may fit somebody. 24 cadwells for $100
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/specialc/2009916/


Good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Thats quite cheaper than Cigar Page has them now with their sale, and CP usually has by far cheaper cigars than CI.

With that said, CP does have sale on Curivari, Caldwell and Crowned Heads. 5 and 10 pack mostly. Few boxes of 12

https://www.cigarpage.com/caldwell-and-curivari-five-packs-thirty-off-shipped-free.html


----------



## _stormin_

BigPuffer said:


> I've never had one but I've seen these pop up here on multiple occasions so this may fit somebody. 24 cadwells for $100
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/specialc/2009916/


Fantastic deal. I am never without some Eastern Standard these days. Have a fiver packed up for the next trip already.


----------



## BigPuffer

Resisting to buy these as I like Olivas but have yet to try a V despite all the hype 

http://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> Resisting to buy these as I like Olivas but have yet to try a V despite all the hype
> 
> Oliva 'Nocturnal Beasts' Monster Deal


That's a very nice deal IMHO. Those Melania alone will run you better than half the price of the sampler.


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting to buy these as I like Olivas but have yet to try a V despite all the hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva 'Nocturnal Beasts' Monster Deal
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice deal IMHO. Those Melania alone will run you better than half the price of the sampler.
Click to expand...

I couldn't find anything about those. What are they like compared yo the MB3?


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> I couldn't find anything about those. What are they like compared yo the MB3?


My friend, the MB3 is no where even close IMO. I smoke the G on a regular basis and really like them. The V and V Melanio are a whole different kinda good. You'll see alot of folks smoking those two on here, and that's not because they're taking up room in their humi.


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> My friend, the MB3 is no where even close IMO. I smoke the G on a regular basis and really like them. The V and V Melanio are a whole different kinda good. You'll see alot of folks smoking those two on here, and that's not because they're taking up room in their humi.


I've got a couple in my tupper I haven't tried one yet so thanks to you I'll fire one up this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> I've got a couple in my tupper I haven't tried one yet so thanks to you I'll fire one up this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give our brother @BigPuffer your honest opinion when you do. Matter of fact, I think I have one Melanio left that I may smoke tonight with you Bobby. How about that?


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Give our brother @BigPuffer your honest opinion when you do. Matter of fact, I think I have one Melanio left that I may smoke tonight with you Bobby. How about that?


Sounds good brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> Resisting to buy these as I like Olivas but have yet to try a V despite all the hype
> 
> http://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


I'm super curious about those Monticello's. Love the V's and MB3's better than the Melanio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mpomario said:


> I'm super curious about those Monticello's. Love the V's and MB3's better than the Melanio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As am I. I haven't had them yet and almost pulled the trigger on a sampler of them a couple of weeks ago. May be this same one, I don't remember.


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> bobbya08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple in my tupper I haven't tried one yet so thanks to you I'll fire one up this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Give our brother @BigPuffer your honest opinion when you do. Matter of fact, I think I have one Melanio left that I may smoke tonight with you Bobby. How about that?
Click to expand...




mpomario said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting to buy these as I like Olivas but have yet to try a V despite all the hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super curious about those Monticello's. Love the V's and MB3's better than the Melanio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ya'll suck. Stop tempting me!!!

... But yet also extremely curious too. Damn. Lol


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

*New online store*

We are a new online cigar site: elcigarshop.com
Check us out. We currently have a great site-wide special running: 30% off everything! Just use code: 30off. Free shipping on all orders over $75. Have questions? Give us a call at (215)576-5300 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> Ya'll suck. Stop tempting me!!!
> 
> ... But yet also extremely curious too. Damn. Lol


That's what brothers are for, right?


----------



## bellts

New here and a bit lazy (didn't feel like reading through all 513 pages)...

I was putting around cigarbid.com and this was my haul after two days of bidding, $88 for 45 cigars:

Title	Qty	Price	Total

Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto - 10 Cigars 1	$19.00	$19.00
Bahia Blu U700 Churchill - 5-Pack 1	$5.00	$5.00
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 - 5-Pack 2	$13.00	$26.00
5 Vegas Gold Toro - 5-Pack 2	$5.00	$10.00
5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition Friggin' A - 5-Pack 1	$9.00	$9.00
Gurkha Legend Box-Pressed Toro - 5-Pack 1	$9.00	$9.00
Your order will be shipped via:
5 Day Saver Shipping for $10.00 

Sub-Total:	$78.00
Shipping:	$10.00
Sales Tax:	$0.00
Order Total:	$88.00


How did I do? Any turds in the bunch?


----------



## LeatherNeck

bellts said:


> New here and a bit lazy (didn't feel like reading through all 513 pages)...
> 
> I was putting around cigarbid.com and this was my haul after two days of bidding, $88 for 45 cigars:
> 
> Title	Qty	Price	Total
> 
> Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto - 10 Cigars 1	$19.00	$19.00
> Bahia Blu U700 Churchill - 5-Pack 1	$5.00	$5.00
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 - 5-Pack 2	$13.00	$26.00
> 5 Vegas Gold Toro - 5-Pack 2	$5.00	$10.00
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition Friggin' A - 5-Pack 1	$9.00	$9.00
> Gurkha Legend Box-Pressed Toro - 5-Pack 1	$9.00	$9.00
> Your order will be shipped via:
> 5 Day Saver Shipping for $10.00
> 
> Sub-Total:	$78.00
> Shipping:	$10.00
> Sales Tax:	$0.00
> Order Total:	$88.00
> 
> How did I do? Any turds in the bunch?


Do you want an honest opinion?


----------



## bellts

LeatherNeck said:


> Do you want an honest opinion?


yep


----------



## bobbya08

LeatherNeck said:


> Do you want an honest opinion?


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

What I like...I like, but that doesn't mean you should or will like the same. That said, I'm of the belief that unless you try it for yourself you'll never know either way. Am I right?
So, *MY* honest opinion of those is this: I regularly keep stock of and enjoy smoking the RB Genesis and the Man O War (MOW). The 5 Vegas 'A' I have one left from years ago and will not buy any more. At the time I bought them, they were decent to me, but I have moved on from them. The others I have tried and will never smoke again.


----------



## LeatherNeck

bobbya08 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can be nice and subjective at the same time Bobby boy! :wink2:


----------



## MattT

What's turds to some may be a treasure to others. I've found a few I like rooting through a cheapo bin at my local store, so you never know. Myself, I would probably have mixed it up a bit by adding a few quality sticks in there. If anything, it will give you a good basis for comparison on future purchases. The important part is to buy them, you can sort through likes and dislikes later 

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

mpomario said:


> I'm super curious about those Monticello's. Love the V's and MB3's better than the Melanio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally prefer G , O, V and Mel's with plenty of age. I've never been impressed by the MB3 no matter what the age, but this has a lot to do with personal body chemistry. I don't buy Oliva any longer unless I'm at a B&M, but it's because I've narrowed down the NCs I like and have room or will make room to age.

It does seem that MB3s and most Oliva are always on sale, somewhere for a reasonable price.

Mel's to me are fairly straight forward milk chocolate and don't change much except get smoother over time. I'm finishing up a box of them, but I don't regret buying them or most Olivia. It's just fine tuning how you want to spend your tobacco budget.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bellts said:


> New here and a bit lazy (didn't feel like reading through all 513 pages)...
> 
> I was putting around cigarbid.com and this was my haul after two days of bidding, $88 for 45 cigars:
> 
> TitleQtyPriceTotal
> 
> Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto - 10 Cigars 1$19.00$19.00
> 
> Bahia Blu U700 Churchill - 5-Pack 1$5.00$5.00
> 
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 - 5-Pack 2$13.00$26.00
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold Toro - 5-Pack 2$5.00$10.00
> 
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition Friggin' A - 5-Pack 1$9.00$9.00
> 
> Gurkha Legend Box-Pressed Toro - 5-Pack 1$9.00$9.00
> 
> Your order will be shipped via:
> 
> 5 Day Saver Shipping for $10.00
> 
> Sub-Total:$78.00
> 
> Shipping:$10.00
> 
> Sales Tax:$0.00
> 
> Order Total:$88.00
> 
> How did I do? Any turds in the bunch?


Let me say this first. Everybody's tastes are different. Only you can decide what you like. You may like all of these. But since you asked. The only 2 I might be tempted to get are the Ramon Bueso and man o war. Everything else is a hard no for me.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll suck. Stop tempting me!!!
> 
> ... But yet also extremely curious too. Damn. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what brothers are for, right?
Click to expand...

A brother would tell me how to like this comment on mobile


----------



## mpomario

Champagne InHand said:


> I personally prefer G , O, V and Mel's with plenty of age. I've never been impressed by the MB3 no matter what the age, but this has a lot to do with personal body chemistry. I don't buy Oliva any longer unless I'm at a B&M, but it's because I've narrowed down the NCs I like and have room or will make room to age.
> 
> It does seem that MB3s and most Oliva are always on sale, somewhere for a reasonable price.
> 
> Mel's to me are fairly straight forward milk chocolate and don't change much except get smoother over time. I'm finishing up a box of them, but I don't regret buying them or most Olivia. It's just fine tuning how you want to spend your tobacco budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really need to give the melanios another try. I tried them early in. Didn't like the MB3 then either but lovem now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

I really enjoyed the oliva v melanio in Maduro torpedo, one of my fav smokes. Going to try the oliva v soon.


----------



## cvrle1

Punch Cigars is giving away free Punch 4 flame torches when you sign up for their Punch Cigars Brotherhood. Apparently it's a nice lighter. 21+, US only

Age Gate


----------



## Westside Threat

cvrle1 said:


> Punch Cigars is giving away free Punch 4 flame torches when you sign up for their Punch Cigars Brotherhood. Apparently it's a nice lighter. 21+, US only
> 
> Age Gate


IN! Such a sucker for free cigar stuff, even if I'll never use it :grin2:


----------



## Ender1553

cvrle1 said:


> Punch Cigars is giving away free Punch 4 flame torches when you sign up for their Punch Cigars Brotherhood. Apparently it's a nice lighter. 21+, US only
> 
> Age Gate


Sweet, thanks! I lost a bunch of my lighters recently and could use an extra to take when i might accidentally lose it

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> A brother would tell me how to like this comment on mobile


Try taping the right side of the screen just under the text. A "Like" text should appear; when it does, tap it once.:wink2:



cvrle1 said:


> Punch Cigars is giving away free Punch 4 flame torches when you sign up for their Punch Cigars Brotherhood. Apparently it's a nice lighter. 21+, US only
> 
> Age Gate


I'm so in! I'm like: "Free accessories....where? Sign me up.":vs_laugh:


----------



## PTAaron

cvrle1 said:


> Punch Cigars is giving away free Punch 4 flame torches when you sign up for their Punch Cigars Brotherhood. Apparently it's a nice lighter. 21+, US only
> 
> Age Gate


Awesome!


----------



## selpo

SBC has 15% off Dunbarton, GOTF and Foundation- use “FRIDAY”, today only.


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> Try taping the right side of the screen just under the text. A "Like" text should appear; when it does, tap it once.:wink2:


Didn't work so I liked on desktop.

On a different note, I saw these posted. I'm not jumping but I think it's my duty to be an enabler.

15 La Palina's for $25

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-ultimate-15-cigar-collection.html

and 20 Cuba Libre Ones for $35.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/speciala/2010007/

The La Palinas look like a great deal to me


----------



## Kidvegas

@BigPuffer checkout the WTS thread....a fine upstanding Brother is selling some well rested Nica Libre at a very good price!

And a bunch of other well rested goodies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Check us out- elcigarshop.com
We are a new site, yes, but we want to be your place for great deals online. Currently, we are offering 30% OFF SITEWIDE! Just use promo code: 30off
Hope to hear from everybody on Puff that loves saving big dollars on great sticks!


----------



## BigPuffer

Kidvegas said:


> @BigPuffer checkout the WTS thread....a fine upstanding Brother is selling some well rested Nica Libre at a very good price!
> 
> And a bunch of other well rested goodies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i saw. They looked like good deals and he is clearing out some really good connies. I'm not a fan of nice libre. I had 1 and it tasted super super bitter to me. This is coming from a guy who drinks black coffee. May have got a dud, but not in a rush to buy another to test.


----------



## acitalianman13

Cao italia tin on sale 3.99 use code frosty for free shippping 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/cao-italia-piccolo-cigars-tin/2009988/#p-2010067


----------



## GOT14U

Anybody got a Neptune cigar promo code? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

GOT14U said:


> Anybody got a Neptune cigar promo code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spin the wheel for up to 17% off

https://www.neptunecigar.com/tips/cigar-dojo---wheel-of-fortune


----------



## GOT14U

cvrle1 said:


> Spin the wheel for up to 17% off
> 
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/tips/cigar-dojo---wheel-of-fortune


Thank you I didn't see that. Just saved 18%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Kicking back, enjoying a Fuente Best Seller. A slightly larger version of their Short story. Seemed like the thing to do now that the weather is a lil better here in the northeast. Pick up em up for a great price at https://www.elcigarshop.com/
Gotta love a figurado for 30% off!


----------



## Tony Costa

enabling you all...

My favorite reseller - SmallBatch
*Casa Turrent & Oliva *

Today we have one specials on two categories.

CODE: *SUNDAY *= 25% off plus 5% reward points on Casa Turrent & Oliva!


----------



## bobbya08

Ezra Zion just released a new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Thoughts on Cigar Federations "Factory Direct Boutiques"? Received an email and know nothing about them. The price is right

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/hot-cocoa-1?variant=1394224988178


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> Thoughts on Cigar Federations "Factory Direct Boutiques"? Received an email and know nothing about them. The price is right
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/hot-cocoa-1?variant=1394224988178


I picked up a 5er of the "Naughty List" at Christmas and had one ROTT. It was pretty dang good........ :smile2: I almost pulled the trigger on the cocoa....but am debating some of the other samplers...pretty good pricing in my book....


----------



## cvrle1

Westside Threat said:


> Thoughts on Cigar Federations "Factory Direct Boutiques"? Received an email and know nothing about them. The price is right
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/hot-cocoa-1?variant=1394224988178





Hickorynut said:


> I picked up a 5er of the "Naughty List" at Christmas and had one ROTT. It was pretty dang good........ :smile2: I almost pulled the trigger on the cocoa....but am debating some of the other samplers...pretty good pricing in my book....


Use code RCIGARS for 10% off. Tried on that Cocoa and discount worked, so most likely no minimum before code will work.


----------



## Tony Costa

Westside Threat said:


> Thoughts on Cigar Federations "Factory Direct Boutiques"? Received an email and know nothing about them. The price is right
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/hot-cocoa-1?variant=1394224988178


I like most of their stuff and that is a cheap price


----------



## blackrabbit

Tony Costa said:


> I like most of their stuff and that is a cheap price


Sold out!


----------



## Westside Threat

wow already sold out.


----------



## disco_potato

Westside Threat said:


> Thoughts on Cigar Federations "Factory Direct Boutiques"? Received an email and know nothing about them. The price is right
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/hot-cocoa-1?variant=1394224988178


Cigar Federation = Ezra Zion so it should be along the lines of their stuff even though it's not really their stuff... I hope.


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> Cigar Federation = Ezra Zion so it should be along the lines of their stuff even though it's not really their stuff... I hope.


This is what I was wondering...EZ does so much blending it would make sense.


----------



## Tulse

La Historia E.P. Carrillo E-III (6.8"x54) - 10 Cigars for $59

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-historia-by-e-p-carrillo-e-iii-10pk-bd.html


----------



## Tony Costa

cigarpage has a great deal

https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-dilly-dilly-dozen-sampler-12-cigars.html


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and gearing up for the Superbowl! Just wanted to remind everyone we, at https://www.elcigarshop.com/, are still running our SITE-WIDE 30% OFF SALE for at least another week or so. We have everything on sale, including some of our fantastic Family Series House blends like the Blanton's Bourbon Infused Family Series Sawyer. An ultra premium Nicaraguan with an amazing Bourbon infusion sure to make your head spin. Check us out! Just use promo code: 30off


----------



## disco_potato

YMMV with this one but here it goes. Got an email last night from CI, something about more items being added to their "make an offer" section, never used it. Looked at it, saw the Skinny Monster Lancero box(description is for regular skinnies), offered $63 and a couple hours later it was accepted. With shipping it was $69.99 out the door. My suggestion, if interested, is to go a few buck lower and see how it goes. Good luck.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mmao/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-lancero-sampler/2008152/


----------



## GOT14U

ElCigarShop.com said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and gearing up for the Superbowl! Just wanted to remind everyone we, at https://www.elcigarshop.com/, are still running our SITE-WIDE 30% OFF SALE for at least another week or so. We have everything on sale, including some of our fantastic Family Series House blends like the Blanton's Bourbon Infused Family Series Sawyer. An ultra premium Nicaraguan with an amazing Bourbon infusion sure to make your head spin. Check us out! Just use promo code: 30off


Are you planning on getting more boutique sticks in your arsenal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElCigarShop.com

Certainly am. Wanna look into stix from Warped and Illusione and Ezra, just to name a few


----------



## Fusion

Lots of bargains on CP today, Laranga's, Murcielag, Ligas, free shipping

https://www.cigarpage.com/laranja-glad-these-fivers-special-offer-espinosa.html


----------



## poppajon75

For those of you that have wanted to try the Nub Double Maduro, this is a great price.


----------



## Ender1553

Didn't see this one up, so thought I'd share... got this in an email. 20% discount on Xikar with trade in


----------



## cvrle1

Ender1553 said:


> Didn't see this one up, so thought I'd share... got this in an email. 20% discount on Xikar with trade in


This promo makes 0 sense. Xikar has lifetime warranty and will fix/replace broken cutters and lighters for free. All you have to do is go to the authorized dealer, or call Xikar up and it will be replaced.


----------



## Ender1553

cvrle1 said:


> This promo makes 0 sense. Xikar has lifetime warranty and will fix/replace broken cutters and lighters for free. All you have to do is go to the authorized dealer, or call Xikar up and it will be replaced.


That's what i thought at first... then I also thought that I had a cheaper plastic handle xikar guillotine cutter i got in a grab bag that I don't use that I might trade in for their new V cut. Donate something I'm not using, get a discount on something I'm looking to buy anyway

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Ender1553 said:


> That's what i thought at first... then I also thought that I had a cheaper plastic handle xikar guillotine cutter i got in a grab bag that I don't use that I might trade in for their new V cut. Donate something I'm not using, get a discount on something I'm looking to buy anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I am curious if they will take a cheap $5 cutter and give you 20% off a cutter that is like $50. Discount would be higher than the value of trade in. If it does work, then this makes more sense.


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> I am curious if they will take a cheap $5 cutter and give you 20% off a cutter that is like $50. Discount would be higher than the value of trade in. If it does work, then this makes more sense.


Bottom of the flyer says trade in your xikar cutter or lighter so I assume it has to be a cigar. Does xikar make $5 cutters?


----------



## disco_potato

Looking at Xikar's online prices, they'd need to discount a lot more than 20% to compete with ebay/famous/etc. Their $50 Vcut(which has not been well received) becomes $53 after 20% discount and shipping while being ~$45 shipped on ebay. The new HP4 lighter is $120 at Xikar vs $108 at famous(before 17% coupon code).


----------



## MattT

I just sent my Xikar scissors back to them for warranty work. We'll see where this goes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjackson

10 Montecristo for $30 from Holt's. Looks like a pretty good deal. I haven't smoked a regular montecristo before and have never ordered from Holt's. I've had Media Noche and white label, both pretty good.
Are the regulars good?
Montecristo 10-Pack Sale!


----------



## bripper

A new look and more offerings on Famous's Monster:
https://www.cigarmonster.com/
Seems the monster now unfurled to run big all day and night, not just a few hours a day. 
Nabbed a 5er of Hererra Esteli Toro Especial and a 20-pack of El Suelo Terreno -my favorite value smoke. With free shipping and the botl.org discount, total $81.32 for 25 cigars.


----------



## disco_potato

bripper said:


> A new look and more offerings on Famous's Monster:
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/
> Seems the monster now unfurled to run big all day and night, not just a few hours a day.
> Nabbed a 5er of Hererra Esteli Toro Especial and a 20-pack of El Suelo Terreno -my favorite value smoke. With free shipping and the botl.org discount, total $81.32 for 25 cigars.


I spoke with one of the Famous Smoke guys last week because they took down the Daily Deal from their mobile site. For those that didn't know, Daily Deal was basically 24/7 CigarMonster deals BUT eligible for their freebies and other promotions. He said the it was a cluster fluff when it came to SEO so they made monster act like the old daily deal section. I haven't used it since the redesign so I don't know if they kept freebie eligibility or not.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CP has Oliva V on sale 40% off and free shipping. They twisted my arm for a V Lancero 5er when I wasn't looking.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

poppajon75 said:


> CP has Oliva V on sale 40% off and free shipping. They twisted my arm for a V Lancero 5er when I wasn't looking.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Shockingly, Famous has sale on Oliva as well, and their prices are cheaper than CP. Only few $, but when you use coupon RCIGAR17, you get 17% off on top as well

https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/020818


----------



## GOT14U

Ezra has some new brass knuckles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Ezra has some new brass knuckles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just my luck.. The day before payday lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Cigar Page deals on Oliva: 
https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-v-m...tm_campaign=Oliva+V+fivers+40+off+++free+ship.


----------



## acitalianman13

Maria Mancini red sale 33$ for a box of robustos are these any good guys kinda tempted to pickup?

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/sunda...aign=PPP6&utm_content=PPP6-180211do-03-60-001


----------



## Ender1553

Got an email from CI about boxes of Olivia serie V starting at 55.

And free shipping on orders over 79 with "shipout"


----------



## Olecharlie

Scandinavian Tobacco Group (STG) has announced the acquisition of Thompson Cigar, a major online retailer based in Tampa, Florida. Just FYI, I just placed and order with Thompson, in the past, not my favorite for on-line purchases. Slow shipping, items not in stock and you are unaware until order has been placed, trying to hook and crook you on their monthly cigar club etc. Well I had a few points left and decided since the new acquisition took place I would give them a try. I was suprised at all the new additions to the 5 pack fever at $21.24 each if you purchase 4 or more. So here is what I ordered:

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural Robusto	5	1	$21.24

Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto Sumatra Churchill 5 1 $21.24

Caldwell King Is Dead Premier Maduro Robusto	5 1 $21.24

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Blue Corojo Robusto	5	1	$21.24

Blind Man'S Bluff Robusto Habano	5	1	$21.24

Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro Pigtail	5	1	$21.24

Fratello Corona Habano	5	1	$21.24


Discounts:	- $10.00
Reward Points Discounts:	-$3.00
Shipping:	FREE
Sales Tax:	$0.00
Total:	$135.68

That’s over $300 at retail pricing, not to bad and what I consider decent sticks. Check out was easier, immediately received an e mail with satisfaction guaranteed saying my order was being processed for shipment. 

If all goes well then I will be pretty happy with the deal.


----------



## BigPuffer

Olecharlie said:


> Scandinavian Tobacco Group (STG) has announced the acquisition of Thompson Cigar, a major online retailer based in Tampa, Florida. Just FYI, I just placed and order with Thompson, in the past, not my favorite for on-line purchases. Slow shipping, items not in stock and you are unaware until order has been placed, trying to hook and crook you on their monthly cigar club etc. Well I had a few points left and decided since the new acquisition took place I would give them a try. I was suprised at all the new additions to the 5 pack fever at $21.24 each if you purchase 4 or more. So here is what I ordered:
> 
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural Robusto	5	1	$21.24
> 
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Concerto Sumatra Churchill 5 1 $21.24
> 
> Caldwell King Is Dead Premier Maduro Robusto	5 1 $21.24
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Blue Corojo Robusto	5	1	$21.24
> 
> Blind Man'S Bluff Robusto Habano	5	1	$21.24
> 
> Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro Pigtail	5	1	$21.24
> 
> Fratello Corona Habano	5	1	$21.24
> 
> Discounts:	- $10.00
> Reward Points Discounts:	-$3.00
> Shipping:	FREE
> Sales Tax:	$0.00
> Total:	$135.68
> 
> That's over $300 at retail pricing, not to bad and what I consider decent sticks. Check out was easier, immediately received an e mail with satisfaction guaranteed saying my order was being processed for shipment.
> 
> If all goes well then I will be pretty happy with the deal.


So when does it become a cigar monopoly?


----------



## greasemonger

I'm waiting to get your report, cause if it's smooth I'd put in a good one (just quickly saw at least 10 I'd get at that price)


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I'm waiting to get your report, cause if it's smooth I'd put in a good one (just quickly saw at least 10 I'd get at that price)


I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tulse

Holts --- Box of 20 Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto (5 x 54) 79.99 shipped.

Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto


----------



## disco_potato

Tulse said:


> Holts --- Box of 20 Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto (5 x 54) 79.99 shipped.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto


For a few bucks less, you can have this. This one has been live for weeks(months?) from what I remember.

Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal - Featured Samplers - Samplers


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> For a few bucks less, you can have this. This one has been live for weeks(months?) from what I remember.
> 
> Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal - Featured Samplers - Samplers


Oh, I like that more. Nice!


----------



## PTAaron

GOT14U said:


> Ezra has some new brass knuckles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I opened this thread and saw this post first... thinking it was from today I thought I might get some - sadly I was off by 3 days. Bummer.


----------



## GOT14U

PTAaron said:


> I opened this thread and saw this post first... thinking it was from today I thought I might get some - sadly I was off by 3 days. Bummer.


Ya better up your game...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

GOT14U said:


> Ya better up your game...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to work on my reading comprehension. LOL!


----------



## disco_potato

Fuente sale at CigarPage. Discount isn't crazy but at least they have stock of sticks that are sold out elsewhere, like the Short Story.

https://www.cigarpage.com/fuente-finest-hemingway-classic-more.html


----------



## Doug Miller

Holts has great sale on an Oliva sampler today. The sale comes out to $2.49/stick, with free shipping.

Sampler includes:

5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5 x 50)

5 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto (5 x 50)

5 - Oliva Serie G Robusto (4.5 x 50)

5 - Oliva Serie O Robusto (5 x 50)

*

Today only!

Oliva 'La Familia' Monster Deal


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I'm waiting to get your report, cause if it's smooth I'd put in a good one (just quickly saw at least 10 I'd get at that price)


Shipped right away and fastest delivery I have had from Thompson. I'm happy!


----------



## greasemonger

Nice. I may put one in a few weeks from now. Great selection.


----------



## lex61

For you lancero fans, Small Batch has a 5 count lancero sampler:

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/small-batch-lancero-cigar-sampler


----------



## csk415

lex61 said:


> For you lancero fans, Small Batch has a 5 count lancero sampler:
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/small-batch-lancero-cigar-sampler


Heres one at Atlantic also. 
https://atlanticcigar.com/atlantic-cigar-super-lancero-sampler-iv-10-pack/

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## disco_potato

I was about to post that one as soon as I saw the SBC one. Atlantic also has the Dog Walker sampler I'm eyeing. The Caldwell, MF, Room 101, and Magna alone are worth more than the cost of the sampler.

https://atlanticcigar.com/dog-walk-sampler/


----------



## toshort

disco_potato said:


> I was about to post that one as soon as I saw the SBC one. Atlantic also has the Dog Walker sampler I'm eyeing. The Caldwell, MF, Room 101, and Magna alone are worth more than the cost of the sampler.
> 
> https://atlanticcigar.com/dog-walk-sampler/


You have me eyeing this one as well.


----------



## disco_potato

Big AVO sale at CigarPage. AVO syncro Nicaragua starting at $112 shipped for a box of 20.

Scroll down to AVO and pick your poison.

https://www.cigarpage.com/brands


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> I was about to post that one as soon as I saw the SBC one. Atlantic also has the Dog Walker sampler I'm eyeing. The Caldwell, MF, Room 101, and Magna alone are worth more than the cost of the sampler.
> 
> https://atlanticcigar.com/dog-walk-sampler/


Is that 101 really worth $12?


----------



## disco_potato

BigPuffer said:


> Is that 101 really worth $12?


No. They have a 10ct of a larger vitola for ~$60. IIRC that line was well liked and boxes ran in the $220+ range. Now that the brand is more or less gone, those who still have boxes have them in the $150+ range. From all those sticks, only the Spanish Galeaon I know nothing about.


----------



## Maxwellsays

disco_potato said:


> I was about to post that one as soon as I saw the SBC one. Atlantic also has the Dog Walker sampler I'm eyeing. The Caldwell, MF, Room 101, and Magna alone are worth more than the cost of the sampler.
> 
> https://atlanticcigar.com/dog-walk-sampler/


Man... $2.70 per stick is a pretty darn good deal. Definitely considering this.


----------



## BigPuffer

Heads up I'm not buying this and I've never had a La Gloria Cubana but this seems like a good deal

10 for $32 shipped when you use coupon 
extra20 

httpsww.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/


----------



## Shaver702

Cigar international 20% off promo

Big Brand Box Bonanza - 20% off General Cigar
Stop what you’re doing and listen up. We got something BIG coming your way. For a limited time only, we're throwing pricing policies out the window and dishing out Big Brand Boxes with 20% savings attached. And these aren’t some run-of-the-mill generic brands we’re talking about here. We’re talking about some heavy-hitting brands that never go on sale. Macanudo, Cohiba, La Gloria Cubana, CAO, and more! The catch? Just enter promo code EXTRA20 at check out. That’s right, it’s that easy.

But like all good things, this deal won’t be around forever. The pricing police come knocking after February 20th, and we’ll have to dispose of the evidence and shut this whole thing down. Choose from some of the biggest names in the business and save 20% off when you enter promo code EXTRA20 at checkout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

*Tatuaje La Verite 2013 Churchill* - $132 shipped at JR.

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/tatua...ite-2013/churchill/tajlv?tracking_source=deal


----------



## BigPuffer

25 count box of Caldwell murcias especially for $80 from CI

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/caldwell-murcias-especial-gran-toro/2005494/#p-184348


----------



## Maxwellsays

Cigar Page has A. Flores 83% off. 15 Packs for as low as $25
https://www.cigarpage.com/pinar-del...s+earns+A++at+$1.67.+Big+52+rings+are+83%+off.

Has anyone had these? Seems like a good deal but I've never had an A. Flores before. Interested in the Habano especially.


----------



## Tulse

Maxwellsays said:


> Cigar Page has A. Flores 83% off. 15 Packs for as low as $25
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pinar-del...s+earns+A++at+$1.67.+Big+52+rings+are+83%+off.
> 
> Has anyone had these? Seems like a good deal but I've never had an A. Flores before. Interested in the Habano especially.


Yep, The 10th Anniversary Reserva Limitada and the Small Batch Maduro are steals IMO.


----------



## disco_potato

Maxwellsays said:


> Cigar Page has A. Flores 83% off. 15 Packs for as low as $25
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pinar-del...s+earns+A++at+$1.67.+Big+52+rings+are+83%+off.
> 
> Has anyone had these? Seems like a good deal but I've never had an A. Flores before. Interested in the Habano especially.


If you don't jump on them, I could send you some to try. I think I have the serie privada and cabinet seleccion, both in habano. They seem to be on sale every few months. FYI, I was not a fan.


----------



## Northern_26

Does anyone remember Cigar Page's coupon that gives you $5 off if you spend $100+?


----------



## disco_potato

Northern_26 said:


> Does anyone remember Cigar Page's coupon that gives you $5 off if you spend $100+?


Rcigar or rcigars ? I think that's a 10% off code.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

disco_potato said:


> Rcigar or rcigars ? I think that's a 10% off code.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I mean Cigar Page's. I think it was something like CIGARPAGE5, but it does not seem to work for me. spend 100 dollars+ and get 5 dollars off.


----------



## TCstr8

Northern_26 said:


> I mean Cigar Page's. I think it was something like CIGARPAGE5, but it does not seem to work for me. spend $100+ and get $5 off.


Found SHIPFREECP online

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

TCstr8 said:


> Found SHIPFREECP online
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thought they shipped free?


----------



## TCstr8

They do. Said that code got you a few dollars off $100 or something. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Northern_26 said:


> I mean Cigar Page's. I think it was something like CIGARPAGE5, but it does not seem to work for me. spend 100 dollars+ and get 5 dollars off.


Sorry. I ordered from CP and cigfed earlier this week and I know I used a code for one of them. Must've been cigfed.


----------



## Tulse

La Palina Black Label Toro 10 for $25.

https://www.cigarpage.com/national-brand-tenski-bonanza-ninety-nine-tens-freebie.html


----------



## poppajon75

Tulse said:


> La Palina Black Label Toro 10 for $25.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/national-brand-tenski-bonanza-ninety-nine-tens-freebie.html


That's a steal!

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> That's a steal!
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Agreed, giv'em three months rest and you'll swear you stole em!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> Agreed, giv'em three months rest and you'll swear you stole em!
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


I think I've got 1-2 left from around 9 months ago. The wife just caught me staring them down with a stare down of her own. Let's just say I'm going to keep the peace lol.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## mpomario

Maxwellsays said:


> Cigar Page has A. Flores 83% off. 15 Packs for as low as $25
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pinar-del...s+earns+A++at+$1.67.+Big+52+rings+are+83%+off.
> 
> Has anyone had these? Seems like a good deal but I've never had an A. Flores before. Interested in the Habano especially.


I have had the Corojo Reserva. Good lighter medium smoke. Been waiting for a deal on the Habano en toro to try. Snagged me some for my birthday. Gonna try the Maduro next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Maxwellsays said:


> Cigar Page has A. Flores 83% off. 15 Packs for as low as $25
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/pinar-del...s+earns+A++at+$1.67.+Big+52+rings+are+83%+off.
> 
> Has anyone had these? Seems like a good deal but I've never had an A. Flores before. Interested in the Habano especially.


The A. Flores SP52 FOR $25 is a steal for a great smoke

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Has anyone tried the La Palina red label? 10 for $25 as well @ CP.


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> The A. Flores SP52 FOR $25 is a steal for a great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 @Kidvegas The Habano or maduro?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## disco_potato

Holt's has the Colibri V-Cutter on sale for $25. If anyone has been wanting to get one, here's a damn good deal.

@Matfam1 I know you've been looking for one.

Colibri V-Cutter


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> @Kidvegas The Habano or maduro?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Habano!

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## greasemonger

Kidvegas said:


> Habano!
> 
> Sent from my no longer packed living room!


I picked up the maduro 15 pack, plus the LP black label 10pk, and threw in a 10pk of le bijou in petit robusto ($44.50) lol. They havent shipped yet though which is odd.


----------



## greasemonger

DP.


----------



## Matfam1

disco_potato said:


> Holt's has the Colibri V-Cutter on sale for $25. If anyone has been wanting to get one, here's a damn good deal.
> 
> @Matfam1 I know you've been looking for one.
> 
> Colibri V-Cutter


That is the best deal I have seen. Going to snag that up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

New EZs are on sale now...2nd Amendments 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Cigary

Monster has the 601 Greens... 5 pak for $22....free shipping. Great cigars and I bought a boatload.

Other good deals on there as well... EP Carillo.


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> New EZs are on sale now...2nd Amendments
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Hmm. Maybe you have a computer that can see the future because I don't see them on their site :hmm:


----------



## lex61

Gumby-cr said:


> Hmm. Maybe you have a computer that can see the future because I don't see them on their site :hmm:


https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/second-amendment-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ender1553

Matfam1 said:


> That is the best deal I have seen. Going to snag that up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd really looked at it too, but it appears they've all been sold out.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Ender1553 said:


> I'd really looked at it too, but it appears they've all been sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Noooooooo. Maybe they'll get more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Cigary said:


> Monster has the 601 Greens... 5 pak for $22....free shipping. Great cigars and I bought a boatload.
> 
> Other good deals on there as well... EP Carillo.


use code RCIGAR17 to take 17% off (min $50 required)


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Hmm. Maybe you have a computer that can see the future because I don't see them on their site :hmm:


Yes I do...lol

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

lex61 said:


> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/second-amendment-1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now I see them and they are still available but I think I'm sitting this release out. I've been buying too many things to keep me busy so I don't get bored.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> Now I see them and they are still available but I think I'm sitting this release out. I've been buying too many things to keep me busy so I don't get bored.


You and me both!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Tulse

Last Call Habano by AJ Fernandez Geniales 10 CIGARS	$32.21

https://www.cigarpage.com/aj-new-wo...,+in+with+New+World:+AJ+Fernandez+gems+40+off.


----------



## cvrle1

Cigarpage has a bunch of 10-ers on sale. Included Tabernacle, Dunbarton, RoMa Craft, Tatuaje and usual brands they have on sale

https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-ten-pack-feast-plus-freebies.html


----------



## philly121

cvrle1 said:


> Cigarpage has a bunch of 10-ers on sale. Included Tabernacle, Dunbarton, RoMa Craft, Tatuaje and usual brands they have on sale
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-ten-pack-feast-plus-freebies.html


Sweet I just ordered some rocky patel 15ths! Great price!


----------



## bripper

Nabbed a bundle of 25 Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva toros for $79.95 with free shipping from Holt’s.


----------



## acitalianman13

https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-serie-v-melanio-bedlam-totally-righteous.html

Oliva sale !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays

5 pack of Alec Bradly American Sun Grown Robustos + a lighter for $9.99 on CI. Never had these but I pulled the trigger, mostly because I'm always happy to have a throwaway lighter around!

https://d.adroll.com/2015-12-11/ema...&sr_sg=SR18CLDZ4IC7KRBIBPXSEHZCQAVP6E8LJUSI2I


----------



## PTAaron

Maxwellsays said:


> 5 pack of Alec Bradly American Sun Grown Robustos + a lighter for $9.99 on CI. Never had these but I pulled the trigger, mostly because I'm always happy to have a throwaway lighter around!
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/alec-bradley-firestarter-kit/2009315/


Says $29.99 when I click the link?


----------



## Maxwellsays

PTAaron said:


> Says $29.99 when I click the link?


Does this work?
https://d.adroll.com/2015-12-11/ema...&sr_sg=SR18CLDZ4IC7KRBIBPXSEHZCQAVP6E8LJUSI2I


----------



## PTAaron

Maxwellsays said:


> Does this work?
> 
> https://d.adroll.com/2015-12-11/ema...&sr_sg=SR18CLDZ4IC7KRBIBPXSEHZCQAVP6E8LJUSI2I


Yessir!
I don't even know if I like them... but that's a good price for a jet lighter


----------



## bellts

That lighter stinks BTW... but the cigars are good (I like them).


----------



## lex61

bellts said:


> That lighter stinks BTW... but the cigars are good (I like them).


Speaking of throw away lighters I got one today with an order of La Palina Black Label from CigarPage. It was billed as junk and they were right. Pretty much straight into the garbage it went.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PTAaron

bellts said:


> That lighter stinks BTW... but the cigars are good (I like them).


I think you sent me one of the cigars, haven't had a chance to try it yet but the fact that it was "recommended" made me think 9.99 was worth it


----------



## PTAaron

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/specialb/2011394/

Rocky Patel Flor de San Andreas and a Palio cutter for $39.99...

Don't know about the cigars, but the cutter is nice.


----------



## Azhar

PTAaron said:


> Yessir!
> I don't even know if I like them... but that's a good price for a jet lighter


It's a 5 Cigars for 10$ worth the shot you could enjoy them next to a BBQ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

The AB deal came out to $12.98. Ask me how I know lol.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> The AB deal came out to $12.98. Ask me how I know lol.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


I know how you know....but mine was 28 cause I added the 4 cigar mystery sampler. I'm sure I'll enjoy my first ghurka! :vs_laugh: The AB's with rest are pretty good.....


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> I know how you know....but mine was 28 cause I added the 4 cigar mystery sampler. I'm sure I'll enjoy my first ghurka! :vs_laugh: The AB's with rest are pretty good.....


I've got a Gurkha Enforcer and a couple Beauty's that have been resting since 2016 I'll send ya 

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## BigPuffer

PTAaron said:


> I think you sent me one of the cigars, haven't had a chance to try it yet but the fact that it was "recommended" made me think 9.99 was worth it


LOL. You might have 2 then. I think I sent you one too


----------



## disco_potato

If you boys want ABs, let me know. I could use the free space.


----------



## bellts

This looks like a better deal... if you're looking for a lighter:

10ct Diesel Uncut Toro + FREE Xikar Diesel Stratosphere II Lighter : $40

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/speciala1/2011377/


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> If you boys want ABs, let me know. I could use the free space.


What kind of AB we talking about ?


----------



## disco_potato

BigPuffer said:


> What kind of AB we talking about ?


I only have the American Sun Grown mentioned here, Prensado churchill, and a couple different Tempus churchill. I know I sent a few Tempus out, but not sure to whom? As with most of my stash, I haven't smoked the Tempus but had a few of the Sun Grown and one Tempus.


----------



## Maxwellsays

bellts said:


> This looks like a better deal... if you're looking for a lighter:
> 
> 10ct Diesel Uncut Toro + FREE Xikar Diesel Stratosphere II Lighter : $40
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/speciala1/2011377/


Xikar is definitely a safe bet, their stuff is guaranteed. I'm not a huge Diesel fan otherwise I'd be all over this.


----------



## greasemonger

Maxwellsays said:


> Xikar is definitely a safe bet, their stuff is guaranteed. I'm not a huge Diesel fan otherwise I'd be all over this.


And I see that if you buy the 10 pack for 29.99 without the lighter shipping is free according to their email. Basically its a $16 xicar lighter with a diesel logo which isn't too bad either.


----------



## cracker1397

disco_potato said:


> If you boys want ABs, let me know. I could use the free space.


I have never had their sun growns. I am a fan of sun grown cigars tho. How much money would it cost for some from you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

cracker1397 said:


> I have never had their sun growns. I am a fan of sun grown cigars tho. How much money would it cost for some from you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Join in the Noob Sampler Trade. While you may not get AB Sun Grown, I guarantee you will get damn good cigars.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade-194.html


----------



## cracker1397

cvrle1 said:


> Join in the Noob Sampler Trade. While you may not get AB Sun Grown, I guarantee you will get damn good cigars.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade-194.html


Thanks I will check that out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

BigPuffer said:


> LOL. You might have 2 then. I think I sent you one too


Nope, you're right I got my PIFs mixed up... DOH! My memory is going with my old age.


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I know how you know....but mine was 28 cause I added the 4 cigar mystery sampler. I'm sure I'll enjoy my first ghurka! :vs_laugh: The AB's with rest are pretty good.....


You got balls man. I bought a mystery sampler once. Never again. Let us know what you get! XD


----------



## Hickorynut

BigPuffer said:


> You got balls man. I bought a mystery sampler once. Never again. Let us know what you get! XD


Summer is coming, I mow about 4 acres....they'll die by fire either way... 

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## cvrle1

eBay has 20% off anything promo going on today (03/09) Buy any item for $25+ and get 20% off. Could be good for some accessories or whatever else you may need (cigar or non cigar related). Coupon good till 8pm PST today. 

Enter code PSPRING20

Max discount $100, no gift cards and coins, good for single transaction or all items in the cart.


----------



## bellts

cvrle1 said:


> eBay has 20% off anything promo going on today (03/09) Buy any item for $25+ and get 20% off. Could be good for some accessories or whatever else you may need (cigar or non cigar related). Coupon good till 8pm PST today.
> 
> Enter code PSPRING20
> 
> Max discount $100, no gift cards and coins, good for single transaction or all items in the cart.


Cool, I'm eyeing a progressive reloading press right now!


----------



## Navistar

bellts said:


> Cool, I'm eyeing a progressive reloading press right now!


Nice. I use the Lee progressive on a regular basis. I cant compare it to other brands but it gets the job done.


----------



## Tulse

Silly price on La Palina Black Label Toro --- 10 for $18.50:

https://www.cigarpage.com/march-mad...dness:+93-rated+La+Palina+Toros+$1.85+a+stick.

Anyone try the Red Label?


----------



## konut

Tulse said:


> Silly price on La Palina Black Label Toro --- 10 for $18.50:
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/march-mad...dness:+93-rated+La+Palina+Toros+$1.85+a+stick.
> 
> Anyone try the Red Label?


Got that in my inbox as well. Haven't tried the Red, but at that price I figured what the hell. Got 20 Blacks as well.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Tulse said:


> Silly price on La Palina Black Label Toro --- 10 for $18.50:
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/march-mad...dness:+93-rated+La+Palina+Toros+$1.85+a+stick.
> 
> Anyone try the Red Label?


I have about 10 black labels that are aged ~2 years and they are smoking really nicely

I paid much much more than that per stick though :serious:


----------



## cracker1397

Tulse said:


> Silly price on La Palina Black Label Toro --- 10 for $18.50:
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/march-mad...dness:+93-rated+La+Palina+Toros+$1.85+a+stick.
> 
> Anyone try the Red Label?


Thanks for posting this. I have never tried these but at that price I'm sure I will get my money's worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Navistar said:


> Nice. I use the Lee progressive on a regular basis. I cant compare it to other brands but it gets the job done.


 Just have a single stage, might have to look at a progressive! Thanks for the eBay info!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

cracker1397 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have never tried these but at that price I'm sure I will get my money's worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those dark Brazilian wrappers are great. I jumped on some too. At that price they're a steal.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## MattT

That's a stupid good deal. Just picked some up. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Those dark Brazilian wrappers are great. I jumped on some too. At that price they're a steal.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


mmmmmmmm......la palina black label. gggggoooooodddddd....:smile2:


----------



## csk415

Tulse said:


> Silly price on La Palina Black Label Toro --- 10 for $18.50:
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/march-mad...dness:+93-rated+La+Palina+Toros+$1.85+a+stick.
> 
> Anyone try the Red Label?


Damn. Missed it. Blacks sold out.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Damn. Missed it. Blacks sold out.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


The Red is just ok IMO. That was a smoking deal on Black Label, gotta love cigar page!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> The Red is just ok IMO. That was a smoking deal on Black Label, gotta love cigar page!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im with you on the reds. They just never hit the spot for me.


----------



## disco_potato

*ATLANTIC CIGAR* has select *La Palina* lines for 50% off. LP Number 1 and 2, La Palina Classic Connecticut/Maduro/Rosado/Natural, Red and Black Labels.

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Black-Label.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Classic.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Classic-Connecticut.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Classic-Maduro.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Classic-Natural.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Classic-Rosado.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-LP-Number-1.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-LP-Number-2.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/La-Palina-Red-Label.html

Also, some *EP CARILLO* lines are at 45% off. The Capa De Sol, Cardinal Impact, and Core Plus.

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/E.P.-Carrillo-Capa-De-Sol.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/E.P.-Carrillo-Cardinal-Impact.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/E.P.-Carrillo-Core-Plus-Maduro.html

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/E.P.-Carrillo-Core-Plus-Natural.html


----------



## Navistar

Any good discount codes for CI right now?


----------



## Matfam1

PDR are on sale at cigarpage.com again...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay here is the skinny...right up your ally @mrolland5500 better get on that Fine Ash Cigar!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Okay here is the skinny...right up your ally @mrolland5500 better get on that Fine Ash Cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I got a box. Who wants to split it...PM me...first $75 and it's yours

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> I got a box. Who wants to split it...PM me...first $75 and it's yours
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Man these are out already? When I saw the article on Halfwheel and read the blend is the same as the Neanderthal I immediately started drooling. If I wasn't off my feet I would split with ya in a heartbeat man. Plus I don't have a Paypal.


----------



## cvrle1

Thompson Cigars has 30% off closeouts going on now. A lot of crappy cigars, but found box of Tatuaje Tattoo in there as well. 2 different sizes available: Bonito (torpedo) and Adivino (toro grande) Box of 50 after discount comes out to $139.97, including free shipping.

30% off is good for anything in their outlet selection, no minimum: https://www.thompsoncigar.com/section/CIGAR-OUTLET/8419.uts

Add item into the cart, and use coupon AF000110 to get the discount.

They also have Espinosa Laranja Robusto 5 pack for $15.74 all in.

There are possibly other deals as well that I didnt see, so take a look


----------



## csk415

Roma 10ers
https://www.cigarking.com/roma-craft-10-pack-specials/


----------



## disco_potato

csk415 said:


> Roma 10ers
> https://www.cigarking.com/roma-craft-10-pack-specials/


They have some crazy deals on Matilde Serena and Renacer as well.


----------



## lex61

Great deal on The King Is Dead robustos at cigar.com. Twenty pack for $55 after using code OFFTEN.

https://www.cigar.com/shop/clearance/1800542/?v=5000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

lex61 said:


> Great deal on The King Is Dead robustos at cigar.com. Twenty pack for $55 after using code OFFTEN.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/shop/clearance/1800542/?v=5000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice.
Other good deals,

Tatuaje Monster Series Michael 10pk - $87

Crowned Head Las Calaveras 2017 5pk -starting at $31

Caldwell Hit and Run 5pk - $34


----------



## cvrle1

disco_potato said:


> Nice.
> Other good deals,
> 
> Tatuaje Monster Series Michael 10pk - $87


They actually had this for $79.99 last week as one of their daily specials. They come up every once a while.


----------



## Doug Miller

Cigar Page has the Skinny Monsters box of 10 for $64.10 w/ free shipping. And it's not even a sale! This is from the "Monster Series"; not sure how this might differ from other Skinny Monsters, if at all.

https://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-sampler-box-10.html


----------



## Fusion

Cigarpage also has a killer deal on Oliva 5ers
https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-alphabet-soup-fivers-housed-o-g-v-burned.html


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar King has good deal on new releases of Curivari. Get 25% off from following:

Curivari Archimedes 550
Curivari Aristoteles 548
Curivari Ciclope 554
Curivari La Democracia 54
Curivari Pythagoras 52
Curivari Socrates 550
Curivari Socrates 654
Curivari Sun Grown 550
Curivari Sun Grown Maduro 554

All of these come in 5 pack or box of 10. You also get free shipping with purchase of box on entire order.

https://www.cigarking.com/curivari-new-release-specials/

Code: CVNEW


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> Cigar King has good deal on new releases of Curivari. Get 25% off from following:
> 
> Curivari Archimedes 550
> Curivari Aristoteles 548
> Curivari Ciclope 554
> Curivari La Democracia 54
> Curivari Pythagoras 52
> Curivari Socrates 550
> Curivari Socrates 654
> Curivari Sun Grown 550
> Curivari Sun Grown Maduro 554
> 
> All of these come in 5 pack or box of 10. You also get free shipping with purchase of box on entire order.
> 
> https://www.cigarking.com/curivari-new-release-specials/
> 
> Code: CVNEW


Just bought some curivari. What's another 2 boxes anyway.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Another Curivari deal. Never ordered from these guys before, but I dont think there should be issues

Finck Cigar Company has a box (10) of Curivari Buenaventura for $39.95
Size is exclusive to them: 6X52
Shipping looks to be $3.95 for ground

Buenaventura Toro Cigars Just $4 Each! - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## philly121

cvrle1 said:


> Cigar King has good deal on new releases of Curivari. Get 25% off from following:
> 
> Curivari Archimedes 550
> Curivari Aristoteles 548
> Curivari Ciclope 554
> Curivari La Democracia 54
> Curivari Pythagoras 52
> Curivari Socrates 550
> Curivari Socrates 654
> Curivari Sun Grown 550
> Curivari Sun Grown Maduro 554
> 
> All of these come in 5 pack or box of 10. You also get free shipping with purchase of box on entire order.
> 
> https://www.cigarking.com/curivari-new-release-specials/
> 
> Code: CVNEW


Sweet just ordered some Ciclope. They only had 5 packs but that's better for my wallet anyways!


----------



## ccjackson

Puros Indios Viejo
MONSTER DEAL: As low as 88-cents apiece on CI. Are these dog rockets?


----------



## bellts

ccjackson said:


> Puros Indios Viejo
> MONSTER DEAL: As low as 88-cents apiece on CI. Are these dog rockets?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/127212-puros-indios-viejo-review.html


----------



## ccjackson

bellts said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/127212-puros-indios-viejo-review.html


Thanks. Looks like they've been around for a while, but for less than $1 a stick, probably worth a try.


----------



## Verdict

ccjackson said:


> Thanks. Looks like they've been around for a while, but for less than $1 a stick, probably worth a try.


What's the link to the page for under $1

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellts

Verdict said:


> What's the link to the page for under $1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Some of the sizes are under a buck...
(personally, I've never had them... don't think I ever will)

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/puros-indios-viejo-cigars/1466654/


----------



## MattT

ccjackson said:


> Puros Indios Viejo
> MONSTER DEAL: As low as 88-cents apiece on CI. Are these dog rockets?


I didn't really care for them, but for that cheap, you can learn.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MattT said:


> I didn't really care for them, but for that cheap, you can learn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Haven't tried many cheap cigars, but didn't care for much of them either. For others it can be a different thing. Not much to lose in this price range.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Haven't tried many cheap cigars, but didn't care for much of them either. For others it can be a different thing. Not much to lose in this price range.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Im with you on this. Most of my NCs are over $10/stick.


----------



## cracker1397

https://www.cigarpage.com/low-rent-...=Clear+the+Room:+$1.99+Room+101+tenpackalypse!

Room 101 for $1.99 a stick

I just picked up a 10 pack of these. Reviews looked decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

cracker1397 said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/low-rent-...=Clear+the+Room:+$1.99+Room+101+tenpackalypse!
> 
> Room 101 for $1.99 a stick
> 
> I just picked up a 10 pack of these. Reviews looked decent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good price on the Triple Maduros.....ding ding ding...seriously... $42 for 10...that's a deal.


----------



## csk415

cracker1397 said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/low-rent-...=Clear+the+Room:+$1.99+Room+101+tenpackalypse!
> 
> Room 101 for $1.99 a stick
> 
> I just picked up a 10 pack of these. Reviews looked decent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good smokes to have on hand. I picked them up also.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Cigary said:


> Good price on the Triple Maduros.....ding ding ding...seriously... $42 for 10...that's a deal.


So good I just ordered some. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Alrightdriver said:


> So good I just ordered some. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


No $hit Shirley....that's stealing so I stole 2 orders.... I saved $42 so guess what I'm gonna do now? Yeah....I'm gonna use my savings to buy another 10'r. Fly away $126....fly away!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigary said:


> Good price on the Triple Maduros.....ding ding ding...seriously... $42 for 10...that's a deal.


I might pick up some too... I have never had one of those sticks...


----------



## Cigary

BOSSTANK said:


> I might pick up some too... I have never had one of those sticks...


They're very good....it's what kept me smoking more maddies. They tend to be on the mild/medium side... rest em for 6 months to really get that great sweet spot. Try one after a month to get a baseline...then wait for the money shot 5 months later.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigary said:


> They're very good....it's what kept me smoking more maddies. They tend to be on the mild/medium side... rest em for 6 months to really get that great sweet spot. Try one after a month to get a baseline...then wait for the money shot 5 months later.


Good to know, thanks. I just placed my order. Been wanting to try Cigar Page, their prices are pretty good.


----------



## philly121

Cigary said:


> Good price on the Triple Maduros.....ding ding ding...seriously... $42 for 10...that's a deal.


I really have to stop looking at this thread...


----------



## Cigary

philly121 said:


> I really have to stop looking at this thread...


It's best to visit this thread with blinders on and in the nude where you don't have access to your wallet....and then explain to your wife/GF just wth you're doing sitting there naked and unafraid....buying cigars...yeah right she'll say.....and your butt crack is a card reader!


----------



## Olecharlie

You’re Killing me! I have came to the conclusion that Motorcycles and Porche cars are less expensive so Im giving up the Porche! :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Cigarpage.....everything ships free....and fast....I end up spending more on this site than the others.....and my buttcrack is sore! (from the card...see @Cigary...oh nevermind the damage is done...Carry On....


----------



## Olecharlie

I agree I have purchased a half dozen times and free ship on a Fiver is hard to Beat their prices even with a Big Stick.


----------



## cvrle1

Olecharlie said:


> You're Killing me! I have came to the conclusion that Motorcycles and Porche cars are less expensive so Im giving up the Porche! :vs_cool:


Wise choice. Giving up on motorcycles would be a horrible idea


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Cpage has deals on mazos of 20
https://www.cigarpage.com/golden-mazo-seventy-three-off-spring-clearance.html

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Free shipping










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## blackrabbit

Disregard.


----------



## BOSSTANK

I’m only gonna allow myself to look at this thread once a month.... lol


----------



## philly121

cvrle1 said:


> Cigar King has good deal on new releases of Curivari. Get 25% off from following:
> 
> Curivari Archimedes 550
> Curivari Aristoteles 548
> Curivari Ciclope 554
> Curivari La Democracia 54
> Curivari Pythagoras 52
> Curivari Socrates 550
> Curivari Socrates 654
> Curivari Sun Grown 550
> Curivari Sun Grown Maduro 554
> 
> All of these come in 5 pack or box of 10. You also get free shipping with purchase of box on entire order.
> 
> https://www.cigarking.com/curivari-new-release-specials/
> 
> Code: CVNEW


I want to order some more of these but I can't find any info on most of them. Has anyone had them or know where I can get some more info/reviews?


----------



## disco_potato

JtAv8tor said:


> Free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


RCIGARS is a 10% off coupon with CigFed. Once you get above $50, this will save you more.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Don't look Ethel!....too late, fell for that one I already pushed the checkout button!>


----------



## cvrle1

Cigarpage has a bunch of Dunbarton, RoMa Craft and Tabernacle 5-ers on sale

https://www.cigarpage.com/three-ring-circus-five-pack-savings-boutique-newcomers.html


----------



## BOSSTANK

Are these any good? I've been wanting to try some Olivas.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/

If so I will order the 10pk to try.


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> Are these any good? I've been wanting to try some Olivas.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/
> 
> If so I will order the 10pk to try.


Very good and thats a killer price.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Very good and thats a killer price.


Cool... busted out the debit card and ordered the 10pk torpedos.

Finally gave in to the Whack-A-Deal game lol and scored a 5pk of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque for 27 bones.
Never even heard of these... have you?


----------



## greasemonger

Duque? No but then again the aroma mi amor gets smoked around here often. I'm pretty sure I have one swimming around in there somewhere.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Duque? No but then again the aroma mi amor gets smoked around here often. I'm pretty sure I have one swimming around in there somewhere.


https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/la-aroma-de-cuba-mi-amor-cigars/1410431/


----------



## Navistar

greasemonger said:


> Duque? No but then again the aroma mi amor gets smoked around here often. I'm pretty sure I have one swimming around in there somewhere.


Chocolate bar. Decent smoke


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Are these any good? I've been wanting to try some Olivas.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/
> 
> If so I will order the 10pk to try.


I'm ordering some right now. Great stick!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Shaver702

Cpage has a good deal on Alec Bradley

https://www.cigarpage.com/smart-ale...99+fivers+start+the+96-rated+party.+Woop+woop!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Navistar

Famous is doing a "get 30 off 150" sale. pretty standard but not bad


----------



## blackrabbit

Rodrigo Cigars has some "Corona Project" up for sale:

Corona20 - take an additional 20% off boxes (save total of $80)
Corona15 - take an additional 15% off 2 or more 5-Packs (save total of $25)
These codes are good for TODAY ONLY and while supplies last!
FYI - there are less than 100 boxes of original Corona Project left on the planet."



And Cigar Federation has a new one, "Hella Retro" that looks pretty interesting up for sale today.


----------



## cvrle1

Fox Cigar has some hard to find Liga Privada boxes in stock. No discount

Papas Fritas
Ratzilla
Dirty Rat
Velvet Rat
No. 9 Flying Pig

https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/drew-estate/liga-privada-9

They also have Le Careme LE 2018 in as well. Box or 5 pack. You also get 6 cigar kit from Crowned heads with every box purchase
https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/crowned-heads/le-careme-le-2018/


----------



## disco_potato

*La Palina Black Label Petite Lancero Box of 20 - $57.50
*

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/la-palina-black-label-cigars/1489816/#p-165229


----------



## Navistar

Cigar page has a pretty good sale going on for Ligas, Padron, My Father, and a few others.


----------



## Doug Miller

Cigar International has a one-day sale right now on a 60 gauge AJ Fernandez sampler:
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/

4 Diesel Rage Perfecto (6.0" x 60) 
4 Ave Maria Divinia Perfecto (6.0" x 60) 
4 Man O' War Ruination Perfecto (6.0" x 60) 
4 La Herencia Cubana Core Perfecto (6.0" x 60) 
4 HC Series Squared Habano Perfecto (6.0" x 60)

Add a five pack of Diesel Maduro for $10 more.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Doug Miller said:


> Cigar International has a one-day sale right now on a 60 gauge AJ Fernandez sampler:
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/
> 
> 4 Diesel Rage Perfecto (6.0" x 60)
> 4 Ave Maria Divinia Perfecto (6.0" x 60)
> 4 Man O' War Ruination Perfecto (6.0" x 60)
> 4 La Herencia Cubana Core Perfecto (6.0" x 60)
> 4 HC Series Squared Habano Perfecto (6.0" x 60)
> 
> Add a five pack of Diesel Maduro for $10 more.


This is so tempting... hmmm


----------



## MattT

Good deal on Fuentes over at CP. Hard price to beat on the short story.

https://www.cigarpage.com/fuentes-finest-heminway-classic-more-boxes-fivers.html

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

My jaw hurts just looking.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> My jaw hurts just looking.


Lol

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BigPuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Rondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My jaw hurts just looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner
Click to expand...

I feel violated looking


----------



## Navistar

lol. nice!


----------



## bellts

Kidvegas said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Looks like something Gurkha would do...


----------



## Verdict

Kidvegas said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Reminds me of the cigar I sent @JtAv8tor

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


What a waste of good smoking tobacco! SMH, why the hell do they think this is a good idea? I'll never understand.....


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar King has Oliva Serie V Melanio (and Melanio Maduro) in Robusto size. Box of 10 for $51. They have other sizes as well, but they are a bit more expensive

Use code: RARE48 to take off 48%

https://www.cigarking.com/48-off-oliva-melanio/

They also have "secret" sale on all Steve Saka cigars. Take 25% off with SECRET25 coupon

https://www.cigarking.com/steve-saka-cigars/


----------



## Tulse

For the Sistema (Tuperdor) fans. Found the 118oz/3.5L at TJ MAXX for $5.99. You mileage, of course, may vary.

This is the one:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XSNP0...t=&hvlocphy=9025101&hvtargid=pla-348404486830


----------



## Shaver702

@BOSSTANK

I know you said you like Nubs, so here ya go

https://www.cigar.com/deal-of-the-week/?slide=1

https://www.cigarbid.com/shop/nub/2069196/?shop=Cigars


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> @BOSSTANK
> 
> I know you said you like Nubs, so here ya go
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/deal-of-the-week/?slide=1
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/shop/nub/2069196/?shop=Cigars


That sampler was awesome, I ordered it a while back. Thanks for looking out though. :thumb:


----------



## JohnUSA

I just got this one a couple days ago, it's 18.00 on Amazon, and also has an option to purchase a tray and hygrometer at same time. I bought two trays to insert into the bin...nice one stop shopping,.


----------



## Cigary

JohnUSA said:


> I just got this one a couple days ago, it's 18.00 on Amazon, and also has an option to purchase a tray and hygrometer at same time. I bought two trays to insert into the bin...nice one stop shopping,.


Or......Walmart sells 2.5 gallon size RubberMaid for $11....they are deep and you can recycle old cedar boxes as a tray platform inside....Tetris the boxes as you like for a total cost of $11. Bovedas are extra or use 4 ounces of KL for less than a dollar.


----------



## JohnUSA

Cigary said:


> Or......Walmart sells 2.5 gallon size RubberMaid for $11....they are deep and you can recycle old cedar boxes as a tray platform inside....Tetris the boxes as you like for a total cost of $11. Bovedas are extra or use 4 ounces of KL for less than a dollar.


Thanks, good tip once I start acquiring cedar boxes! I knew good info was to be had here.

At some point (much to the chagrin of my wife), I hope to stash away some boxes for way in the future. I was showing her an igloodor thingy...small frown on her face. I can't complain too much...she's the type of wife that says "You look bored, go buy a new gun"...:grin2:


----------



## Cigary

JohnUSA said:


> Thanks, good tip once I start acquiring cedar boxes! I knew good info was to be had here.
> 
> At some point (much to the chagrin of my wife), I hope to stash away some boxes for way in the future. I was showing her an igloodor thingy...small frown on her face. I can't complain too much...she's the type of wife that says "You look bored, go buy a new gun"...:grin2:


Does she have a sister(s) ?


----------



## steve2jenny

Does anyone have any discount codes for JR? Unless I am missing them, I never see any for 10, 15% off an order or anything similar. Thank you.


----------



## Northern_26

I got this code for my birthday (15% off) I just tested it and it worked for me. Make sure you are logged in. The other one is for 10%. E bates offers 5% cash back too.

A1BD7D12SKWJ

10PERCENTA1
​


----------



## Skinsfan1311

steve2jenny said:


> Does anyone have any discount codes for JR? Unless I am missing them, I never see any for 10, 15% off an order or anything similar. Thank you.


Just get on their mailing list and they'll bombard your inbox with specials, deals & discount codes


----------



## greasemonger

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Just get on their mailing list and they'll bombard your inbox with specials, deals & discount codes


Yeah no less than 5 emails a day


----------



## disco_potato

steve2jenny said:


> Does anyone have any discount codes for JR? Unless I am missing them, I never see any for 10, 15% off an order or anything similar. Thank you.


BIRTHDAY15A1

Should be a 1 time use code, per account.


----------



## lex61

Ten pack of Don Pepin Garcia Blue in Toro for $45 with free shipping at CI. Pretty good smoke I think.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve2jenny

Thank you


----------



## steve2jenny

Northern_26 said:


> I got this code for my birthday (15% off) I just tested it and it worked for me. Make sure you are logged in. The other one is for 10%. E bates offers 5% cash back too.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## cracker1397

You can't beat 20 smokes for $32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Amazon Anaconda box of 20 for $139. I've never bought from Finck...

http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/products/group/category/cao-anaconda

Actually that's only about $5 less that Cigar Page's regular price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver702

Oliva sale
https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-gems-five-pack-bedlam-shipped-free.html

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Shaver702

My father deal 35% off

https://www.cigarpage.com/ninety-se...d.+Opulence,+Le+Bijou,+Centurion,+Jaime,+more.

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## beeg612

Thanks for the heads up on the My Father deal! I was able to snag a few for myself last evening. Amazing sticks all around!


----------



## disco_potato

*CAO Fuma em Corda* $109 a box+shipping.

https://www.mikescigars.com/brands/cao-fuma-em-corda


----------



## Olecharlie

cracker1397 said:


> You can't beat 20 smokes for $32
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I bought 10 of the FYR hard to beat for the price.


----------



## cracker1397

Olecharlie said:


> Yep I bought 10 of the FYR hard to beat for the price.


Haven't got home from work to smoke them yet. I bought a 10 pack of Perdomo Lot 23 on cigar page for $25. Great smoke for that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomzcigarguy

Don't know if this qualifies as a deal but Cigar Auctioneer has EP Carillo Inch 60 maduro and natural at $27.00 per 5 pack. 

This is an Amazing Cigar, I picked up 4 on Beat The Dealer for $20.00 and it's one of the best Cigars that I've smoked this year.
The taste at the end is amazingly flavorful.


----------



## tomzcigarguy

I'm new on this forum but not new to cigars. Never known about CigarPage but I think that it's going to be my go to place for Cigars. Love that Free Shipping! Really makes a difference.

Scooted over to Cigar page and found what I consider a really good deal. The Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Toro, a beefy 6.5 X 52 at $39.50 delivered.
Checked the reviews on JR and Famous and they were stellar. From my experience whenever the reviews are unanimously excellent, I've always really liked the Cigar.


Both pages had a box of 20 at $210.00 (Second Pic) and I picked up 10 at $39.50 or equal to $80.00 a box, what a deal.


----------



## Hickorynut

tomzcigarguy said:


> I'm new on this forum but not new to cigars. Never known about CigarPage but I think that it's going to be my go to place for Cigars. Love that Free Shipping! Really makes a difference.
> 
> Scooted over to Cigar page and found what I consider a really good deal. The Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Toro, a beefy 6.5 X 52 at $39.50 delivered.
> Checked the reviews on JR and Famous and they were stellar. From my experience whenever the reviews are unanimously excellent, I've always really liked the Cigar.
> 
> Both pages had a box of 20 at $210.00 (Second Pic) and I picked up 10 at $39.50 or equal to $80.00 a box, what a deal.


Yep, cigarpage get lots of my lunch money...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tomzcigarguy

Well just found a way to save an extra $$$ on Cigars from some companies.
Yes I know that many of you hate JR but the April Coupon is BIRTHDAY15A1 15% Off.

Ebates.com gives you:
5% Off on JR including Auction Items (I think but not sure)
6% Off on Famous
7% Cigars.com

The beauty of it is that this Rebate comes through ebates and I think that it's above and beyond other discounts.

Feel like an idiot that I haven't investigated them before. They have discounts on Amazon and Ebay too!!


----------



## cvrle1

tomzcigarguy said:


> Well just found a way to save an extra $$$ on Cigars from some companies.
> Yes I know that many of you hate JR but the April Coupon is BIRTHDAY15A1 15% Off.
> 
> Ebates.com gives you:
> 5% Off on JR including Auction Items (I think but not sure)
> 6% Off on Famous
> 7% Cigars.com
> 
> The beauty of it is that this Rebate comes through ebates and I think that it's above and beyond other discounts.
> 
> Feel like an idiot that I haven't investigated them before. They have discounts on Amazon and Ebay too!!


Ebates and similar sites can be a hot an miss. They worked for me before when I used them, but lately I had no luck with them. They can be very finicky and not trigger whatever needs to be triggered in order for you to get rebate. If you dont get your rebate, there is a process to get them to manually add it for you, but even that can be bothersome and not worth it in the end. YMMV of course.

Also, rebate % changes all the time, it can be low as 1% as well for sites listed. For Amazon and eBay higher % is usually restricted to few categories, while everything else is low %


----------



## Pag#11

I really like the cigar page I recently grabbed a Mazo of flores y Rodriguez cabinet selection for 29$ and free shipping .fiver of AF ss =22$ and a fiver of my father =23 hard to beat.


----------



## Olecharlie

Pag#11 said:


> I really like the cigar page I recently grabbed a Mazo of flores y Rodriguez cabinet selection for 29$ and free shipping .fiver of AF ss =22$ and a fiver of my father =23 hard to beat.


Its hard to beat cigar page. You can find the higher end stuff like Liga, Opus and others at a very good price.

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Shaver702

Opus X

https://www.cigarpage.com/fuente-op...ers-ship-free.html&utm_campaign=Fuente+Opus+X

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Tulse

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/601-serie-green-oscuro-tronco-samplers/1460503/#p-2012248
https://www.cigarsinternational.com...m-box-press-10-pack-samplers/1461551/#p-54646

35 cigs $124 Shipped until the Core daily deal dies.

10 601 Green Oscuro
10 Tempus Quadrum
15 La Herencia Cubana CORE

*EDIT*. Core deal with free shipping is DEAD now.


----------



## BigPuffer

Tulse said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/601-serie-green-oscuro-tronco-samplers/1460503/#p-2012248
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com...m-box-press-10-pack-samplers/1461551/#p-54646
> 
> 35 cigs $124 Shipped until the Core daily deal dies.
> 
> 10 601 Green Oscuro
> 10 Tempus Quadrum
> 15 La Herencia Cubana CORE


They also got the 601 yellow La Bomba 10er for $25

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/601-la-bomba-napalm-10-pack-samplers/1466852/#p-112115


----------



## Tulse

BigPuffer said:


> They also got the 601 yellow La Bomba 10er for $25
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/601-la-bomba-napalm-10-pack-samplers/1466852/#p-112115


Nice, Wish I wouldn't have missed that!

Looks like a deal to me.... $3.3 per smoke.


----------



## Navistar

I was about to give up on the Cigarpage scorcher until i scored a box(15) of Liga L40s for $156. I cant say i have ever seen them that cheap. Could be wrong.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> Opus X
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/fuente-op...ers-ship-free.html&utm_campaign=Fuente+Opus+X
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


I was like cool, I wanna try one of those... then looked at the prices, $140 for a 5-pack :jaw:


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> I was like cool, I wanna try one of those... then looked at the prices, $140 for a 5-pack :jaw:


Yes still expensive. Every once in a while you can get a deal on cigarbid. Sometimes

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## tomzcigarguy

JR E.P. Carrillo Overruns 56X5 Corojo
10 for 29.99

Use this coupon
April Coupon is BIRTHDAY15A1 15% Off

Then join Ebates and get an additional 5% discount.

If you join the JR Club you get free shipping. I've found a bunch of really good deals on beat the dealer
so just joined it sigh.

Yeah I know it's fashionable to hate JR but they ship by USPS and the stuff gets to me very quickly and I've bought screaming deals on beat the dealer.

Anyway at $2.40/Stick this is a fantastic deal. It was even better when I bought on Beat the Dealer for $19.99 or $2.00/Stick

They call this a second but it doesn't taste like a 2nd to me. Very rich flavor from beginning to end. I've smoked 3 so far and they all burned fine, not perfect but fine. if you didn't tell me that they were an overrun I'd never know.


----------



## tomzcigarguy

Well I bought $60.00 of stuff from JR and the $3.00 rebate showed up within the hour.

Combined with the 15% coupon and Free shipping if you join the club JR has some really good deals.

I do dislike that Ebates knows my browsing and shopping habits but what the heck nothing is free.


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.holts.com/specials/week...ce_Crusher_April_21.jpg&utm_campaign=WR042118

Holts has some gems at great prices!

The oliva V definitely caught my eye at less than $100 
Sent from my Recliner


----------



## lex61

CAO Flathead Gearbox at CI. I'm not a car guy but I still love the small gear band.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tulse

lex61 said:


> CAO Flathead Gearbox at CI. I'm not a car guy but I still love the small gear band.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So these are the same as the red labeled Flatheads? I'm gonna be one happy camping fool if so.

EDIT: Answered my own question: *It takes a more traditional approach with rounded heads and non-box-pressed vitolas. But other than that, it's the same great high-octane blend that keeps.... 
*

I paired this sale with the 10ct 601 La Bomba Napalm deal noted earlier in this thread by BigPuffer :

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfu/601-la-bomba-napalm-10-pack-samplers/1466852/#p-112115


----------



## disco_potato

CIGAR FEDERATION MYSTERY SAMPLER $25+shipping(coupon code rcigars takes off 10%)

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690

Lasts through today, Sunday!
$25 for 5 boutique sticks. I jumped on the Presiden't mystery sampler sale a few weeks back and I was very happy with what I got. Patina, BLK WKS, Foundation, Ohana etc.


----------



## lex61

disco_potato said:


> CIGAR FEDERATION MYSTERY SAMPLER $25+shipping(coupon code rcigars takes off 10%)
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690
> 
> Lasts through today, Sunday!
> $25 for 5 boutique sticks. I jumped on the Presiden't mystery sampler sale a few weeks back and I was very happy with what I got. Patina, BLK WKS, Foundation, Ohana etc.


I bought the 20 pack on Black Friday and was very happy with what I received. No duplicates either. Paid something like $80 and probably got cigars valued around $160. A few sub-$4 sticks but also a few $12+ sticks too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

I know not everybody is a fan of these macanudo cafe but $10 for a 5er shipped http://d.adroll.com/r/ISRFVJ4CYZEJL...jJNMuqSgYkg8lh2ViIDV5wsg&adroll_network=index


----------



## Fusion

The add right here in the puff sidebar, 10 LGC series R No.4 (4.9x52) 5 Robusto and 5 Maduro Robusto
$24.99 with free shipping

https://www.cigar.com/p/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r-combo-pack/2009766/


----------



## Verdict

Fusion said:


> The add right here in the puff sidebar, 10 LGC series R No.4 (4.9x52) 5 Robusto and 5 Maduro Robusto
> $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/p/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r-combo-pack/2009766/


Showing $72.90 for me?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Verdict said:


> Showing $72.90 for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


you clicking on my link?


----------



## BigPuffer

Verdict said:


> Showing $72.90 for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro





Fusion said:


> The add right here in the puff sidebar, 10 LGC series R No.4 (4.9x52) 5 Robusto and 5 Maduro Robusto
> $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/p/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r-combo-pack/2009766/


https://slickdeals.net/?adobeRef=e7..._u8jmzt4m_YTbSTRJFzR0n_A&adroll_network=index


----------



## Verdict

BigPuffer said:


> https://slickdeals.net/?adobeRef=e7..._u8jmzt4m_YTbSTRJFzR0n_A&adroll_network=index


That one worked. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellts

Fusion said:


> The add right here in the puff sidebar, 10 LGC series R No.4 (4.9x52) 5 Robusto and 5 Maduro Robusto
> $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/p/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r-combo-pack/2009766/


There went my milk money...


----------



## BigPuffer

bellts said:


> There went my milk money...


Dude, I knew about this but I didn't even want them until everybody starting buying them. FML!!!


----------



## Verdict

BigPuffer said:


> Dude, I knew about this but I didn't even want them until everybody starting buying them. FML!!!


Are they good? Never had one

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigPuffer

Verdict said:


> Are they good? Never had one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


I dunno. I have 2 of them from trades on here but have yet to get to them. They get pretty good reviews and they are owned by General Cigars (same company that owns CAO, Macanudo and many more) but in truth I it's hard to argue with $2.50 a stick


----------



## BigPuffer

Great deal for you Ramon Bueso fans out there. Valid for the next 10 hours

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## tomzcigarguy

CigarPage.com
A. Flores Serie Privada Habano SP52
Size (5" x 52)
Strength Mild Full
20 CIGARS
In Stock	$35.00

Never had them but Cigars International has 6 reviews and 5 of them are 5 Star and are selling them for almost $10.00 a stick.

Man I wish I hadn't spent my wad at Cigarbid cause this looks like it's worth trying.


----------



## Kidvegas

tomzcigarguy said:


> CigarPage.com
> A. Flores Serie Privada Habano SP52
> Size (5" x 52)
> Strength Mild Full
> 20 CIGARS
> In Stock$35.00
> 
> Never had them but Cigars International has 6 reviews and 5 of them are 5 Star and are selling them for almost $10.00 a stick.
> 
> Man I wish I hadn't spent my wad at Cigarbid cause this looks like it's worth trying.


Great cigars at a ridiculous price.....grab'em if ya can! Just make sure ya rest them a bit. CP loves shipping extremely wet sticks, but who can pass up the deals

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> Great cigars at a ridiculous price.....grab'em if ya can! Just make sure ya rest them a bit. *CP loves shipping extremely wet sticks*, but who can pass up the deals
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


This is so true.


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> This is so true.


I bought those exact same cigars in a 20 bundle about 9 months ago think i paid $20 with free shipping. Had them before at my club and really took a liking to them. ROTT from CP they had all kinds of Burn trouble but, almost a year later they've become spectacular!!!! If ya got the patience the A. Flores Serie Privada is a spectacular cigar

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BigPuffer

Kidvegas said:


> I bought those exact same cigars in a 20 bundle about 9 months ago think i paid $20 with free shipping. Had them before at my club and really took a liking to them. ROTT from CP they had all kinds of Burn trouble but, almost a year later they've become spectacular!!!! If ya got the patience the A. Flores Serie Privada is a spectacular cigar
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Dang, I don't think I've ever seen a $1 a stick deal. I know monster had that screw up last year. A box of AVO's for like $18. Still saddens me this day to know I missed that but I didn't even know what an AVO was back then.


----------



## tomzcigarguy

Kidvegas said:


> Great cigars at a ridiculous price.....grab'em if ya can! Just make sure ya rest them a bit. CP loves shipping extremely wet sticks, but who can pass up the deals
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I give up, Too many testimonials and I've never had a Habano just sold something on Ebay today and had $30.00 in my Paypal Account. 
Another $35.00 up in Flames!


----------



## Doug Miller

*10 La Gloria Cubana's for $25, shipped @ Cigar.com*

10 La Gloria Cubana's for $25, shipped @ Cigar.com

https://www.cigar.com/mobile/p/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r-combo-pack/2009766/

La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Combo Pack contains:
5 x La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Robusto (4.9"x52)
5 x La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Maduro Robusto (4.9"x52)

Limit 1 per customer


----------



## poppajon75

For you CAO fans. There's some great deals going on.
https://www.cigarpage.com/limited-e...aign=Bungle+in+the+jungle:+CAO+Amazon+drained.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## BigPuffer

poppajon75 said:


> For you CAO fans. There's some great deals going on.
> https://www.cigarpage.com/limited-e...aign=Bungle+in+the+jungle:+CAO+Amazon+drained.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


LOL. When you thought CAO couldn't get any cheaper. They make great sticks for the money


----------



## tomzcigarguy

poppajon75 said:


> For you CAO fans. There's some great deals going on.
> https://www.cigarpage.com/limited-e...aign=Bungle+in+the+jungle:+CAO+Amazon+drained.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I have a bunch coming in from the Devils own next week, haven't had a CAO in years so 
gonna wait to try them before I buy any more. But it's tempting. Sigh....

On second thought
Probably won't get to try em cause I'm going to have to burn my Credit Cards.


----------



## Scotchpig

tomzcigarguy said:


> On second thought
> Probably won't get to try em cause I'm going to have to burn my Credit Cards.


I would suggested you bring your credit cards to 65% RH on they don't burn so well.....


----------



## blackrabbit

NewAir AW-181E-BL 18 Bottle Wine Cooler With Stainless Steel Accents

I decided I needed a little bigger wineador for this summer. I could not resist when this comes out to 96 bucks with 20% off code: BUYNOW.


----------



## bellts

blackrabbit said:


> NewAir AW-181E-BL 18 Bottle Wine Cooler With Stainless Steel Accents
> 
> I decided I needed a little bigger wineador for this summer. I could not resist when this comes out to 96 bucks with 20% off code: BUYNOW.


I have the same one. I bought it about 7 weeks ago. Except mine was a little more expensive due to CA sales tax. I got it stocked with half wine, half cigars. Cigars are in brilliance rubbermaid containers. The 9.6 Cup container will only fit top and bottom shelf unless you use wire snips to mod the wire shelves a bit :wink2: -- (or you could bend the loops up) then it becomes the perfect height.

P.S. The highest temp you can set it at is 64F (which is fine by me).


----------



## tomzcigarguy

JR has a 20% off sale this weekend. SAVE20OFF

Bought me a Lighter
JetLine Cigar Lighters Magna Silver Quad Flame Lighter

Since I have Free Shipping the lighter ended up going from 
24.99 down to $20.00 and then a Ebates of 5% makes me 
around $19.00

I researched lighters and it seems that in the low end the Jet Lines have the highest reviews.
May go back to JR and see what else they have on special.

One thing I'm learning is that Cigar Bid isn't always the best. Because you get the reduced shipping, some people are willing to bet
up to just below the retail price. The same lighter closing today is at $24.95 on Cigar Bid.

I like JR because they ship by USPS usually.


----------



## mpomario

This is bad, really bad. Never mind, I guess it was yesterday they had the crowned Heads on sale. These are bad though.
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-da...uidation_April_26_2.jpg&utm_campaign=FS042618

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

For you Don Pepin Blue fans:

30 Generosos for $95.98 shipped. Buy 3 of the 10 packs (Toro) (6.0"x50) and use code SPRUNG.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## Pag#11

Cigars International has free shipping today April 29 2018 use promo code FREESHIP and save yourself $6.99 ...Have a great Sunday fellas .


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cigarpage has the Diesel Rage Perfectos at 29.99 for 10 right now. That’s less than you can get a 5er anywhere else that I’ve seen.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Kidvegas

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...ishops_blend_2018_is_here&utm_term=2018-04-29

Latest BLTC Bishops Blend release at CigarFed! Says there moving fast so ya want some better act fast
Sent from my Recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

If anyone needs their Ezra Zion fix there a new one, "No Surrender" is up and they are still available.


----------



## cracker1397

blackrabbit said:


> If anyone needs their Ezra Zion fix there a new one, "No Surrender" is up and they are still available.


Everyone is out of money since their last release was $110 lol. That's why I didn't buy them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

cracker1397 said:


> Everyone is out of money since their last release was $110 lol. That's why I didn't buy them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. Had to put myself in the "no buy zone" after impulse buying the last one.

Also they appear to still have some available now (as of 6:30pm EST)... that can't be right.


----------



## greasemonger

PTAaron said:


> Same. Had to put myself in the "no buy zone" after impulse buying the last one.
> 
> Also they appear to still have some available now (as of 6:30pm EST)... that can't be right.


Damn guess I shoulda bought more then lol


----------



## UBC03

https://flashsale.cheaphumidors.com/

Cigar caddys cheaper than dirt and accessory boxes( do not buy these as humidors, they're for cutters not cohibas)

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Navistar

We get any discounts at cigarpage?


----------



## cvrle1

Navistar said:


> We get any discounts at cigarpage?


It is very rare that Cigar Page has any sort of coupons. I think I saw one, maybe 2 that actually worked so far.


----------



## UBC03

cvrle1 said:


> It is very rare that Cigar Page has any sort of coupons. I think I saw one, maybe 2 that actually worked so far.


Not real sure how they could be cheaper.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Northern_26

UBC03 said:


> Not real sure how they could be cheaper.
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


They occasionally have the get $5 off when you spend $100+.


----------



## BigPuffer

UBC03 said:


> https://flashsale.cheaphumidors.com/
> 
> Cigar caddys cheaper than dirt and accessory boxes( do not buy these as humidors, they're for cutters not cohibas)
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


Even NC Cohibas?

Can't seem to find shipping charges


----------



## poppajon75

Padron sale on Cigar Page. Doesn't happen often. Link straight to it.
https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-th...Weekend+deal+mashup+++new+Scorcher+live+now!+

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## BigPuffer

50 yellow cakes for $100

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars-short-corona/2012340/#p-2008795


----------



## Navistar

UBC03 said:


> cvrle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very rare that Cigar Page has any sort of coupons. I think I saw one, maybe 2 that actually worked so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Not real sure how they could be cheaper.
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..
Click to expand...

That's not entirely correct. Ashton and My Father were on sale at cigar page and I still got them cheaper on el cigar shop. CP's sales aren't always that great.


----------



## mpomario

Navistar said:


> That's not entirely correct. Ashton and My Father were on sale at cigar page and I still got them cheaper on el cigar shop. CP's sales aren't always that great.


True. You do have to watch out. Sometimes certain sizes of a cigar is priced a lot better than others. I look for close to half price of what other merchants are offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

poppajon75 said:


> Padron sale on Cigar Page. Doesn't happen often. Link straight to it.
> https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-th...Weekend+deal+mashup+++new+Scorcher+live+now!+
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I knew I shouldn't have clicked on that link...


----------



## Fusion

BigPuffer said:


> 50 yellow cakes for $100
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars-short-corona/2012340/#p-2008795


Careful with that one, its for the Short Corona 4"x42 still a good deal


----------



## Doug Miller

Oliva deal at Holt's today:

The daily special at Holt's today is a nice collection of 14 Olivas for $34.95, including shipping. That comes out to $2.49/cigar.

"14-cigar variety, including the brand's 92-rated Crown Jewel, Oliva Master Blends 3, plus the 90-rated Oliva Serie O Maduro, Oliva Connecticut Reserve, and the most requested Nub and Cain"

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## csk415

Doug Miller said:


> Oliva deal at Holt's today:
> 
> The daily special at Holt's today is a nice collection of 14 Olivas for $34.95, including shipping. That comes out to $2.49/cigar.
> 
> "14-cigar variety, including the brand's 92-rated Crown Jewel, Oliva Master Blends 3, plus the 90-rated Oliva Serie O Maduro, Oliva Connecticut Reserve, and the most requested Nub and Cain"
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


Heck of a deal for some good smokes. Cigar page has a good sale going on nubs/Olivia's also.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Doug Miller said:


> Oliva deal at Holt's today:
> 
> The daily special at Holt's today is a nice collection of 14 Olivas for $34.95, including shipping. That comes out to $2.49/cigar.
> 
> "14-cigar variety, including the brand's 92-rated Crown Jewel, Oliva Master Blends 3, plus the 90-rated Oliva Serie O Maduro, Oliva Connecticut Reserve, and the most requested Nub and Cain"
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


Thanks for posting. I scooped up one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

*RETAIL REBELLION* at CigarPlace.

Oliva Boxes/5ers on sale. Serie V Melanio [email protected]$83.50/bx, [email protected]$60.

http://www.cigarplace.biz/cigars/daily-deal.html


----------



## Tulse

New Worlds @ CP: 10 for $39.97

https://www.cigarpage.com/new-world-by-aj-fernandez-gobernador-10pk.html

I loved the last ten I grabbed. Been missing them ever since.


----------



## Hickorynut

CFed has 15% off the entire site. Use code MothersDay......I might have left cigars to buy.....


----------



## Tulse

In my emails today:

Thompson 15% off and a $20 gift card with orders over $75.

Works on 5 pack fever! Watch for those brands that exclude discounts, though. 

Edit: Maximized this for 35 cigars @ $3.92 a pop before the gift card.


----------



## tazdvl

Holt's has another sale.

https://www.holts.com/specials/week...14.jpg&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

Of greatest note to me was the Colibri V-cutter in black, blue, or gold for $24.95

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/colibri-v-cutter-2.html

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## cvrle1

Tulse said:


> In my emails today:
> 
> Thompson 15% off and a $20 gift card with orders over $75.
> 
> Works on 5 pack fever!


is there a universal code? Nothing shown on their site.


----------



## Tulse

cvrle1 said:


> is there a universal code? Nothing shown on their site.


It was in my email. Looks like it's a unique code in the email, I think.


----------



## BigPuffer

Never bought from thompson. Does everybody still have a negative view of them and given the choice, would you guys choose AVO nics or Oliva V Melanio?


----------



## UBC03

BigPuffer said:


> Never bought from thompson. Does everybody still have a negative view of them and given the choice, would you guys choose AVO nics or Oliva V Melanio?


Oliva...

I think they FINALLY quit sending me crap.. Hope you didn't jinx me.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## BigPuffer

UBC03 said:


> Oliva...
> 
> I think they FINALLY quit sending me crap.. Hope you didn't jinx me.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


LOL. You jinxed yourself. The Thompson cigar gods are screaming blasphemy right now. Either that or Scandinavian Tobacco Group told them to stop being a-holes in the buy out.


----------



## disco_potato

BigPuffer said:


> Never bought from thompson. Does everybody still have a negative view of them and given the choice, would you guys choose AVO nics or Oliva V Melanio?


I didn't believe the stuff I read about them on r/cigars. Made an order and can confirm they are still an awful company. They spoof local numbers to call you and sell you their club memberships. Even after you decline, they enroll you. Then you have to spend weeks waiting for your cards/banks to get your money back from them.

For me, it's a toss up between the AVO and Melanio. Whichever you can find cheaper.


----------



## Kidvegas

Have had some problems with Thompson’s in the past. Just NEVER EVER enroll in any of the offers EVER!!!! The 5pk fever though is usually a great place ta grab 20 spectacular seegars cheaply! Just stay away from any of the other BS.....


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## cvrle1

BigPuffer said:


> Never bought from thompson. Does everybody still have a negative view of them and given the choice, would you guys choose AVO nics or Oliva V Melanio?


I bought one thing from them before and had no issues. I did get a call to ask if I wanted to be put into some club, I said no thanks and that was it. No other emails, calls or catalogs of any sort. i know a lot of others werent as lucky as me though so YMMV


----------



## Tulse

I just checked. I had 2 recent past orders (and that's it) with no issues. I gave them my useless home phone #, though; never would give out my cell!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Kidvegas said:


> Have had some problems with Thompson's in the past. Just NEVER EVER enroll in any of the offers EVER!!!! The 5pk fever though is usually a great place ta grab 20 spectacular seegars cheaply! Just stay away from any of the other BS.....


Deal or no deal, just say NO to Thompson's altogether! Even if there's a way around falling victim to their scams, why reward a company with such lack of ethics by spending any money with them at all?


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Deal or no deal, just say NO to Thompson's altogether! Even if there's a way around falling victim to their scams, why reward a company with such lack of ethics by spending any money with them at all?


Words of Wisdom Jack!

I respect PUFF as you know and all it's members. The fact that I've dueled the Thompson's devil on more than one occasion win or lose, is not a good precedent to set for members new/old who come here looking for insights into to the cigar world. They can be sleazy and unethical for sure!

Buyer Beware!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## BigPuffer

Kidvegas said:


> curmudgeonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal or no deal, just say NO to Thompson's altogether! Even if there's a way around falling victim to their scams, why reward a company with such lack of ethics by spending any money with them at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Words of Wisdom Jack!
> 
> I respect PUFF as you know and all it's members. The fact that I've dueled the Thompson's devil on more than one occasion win or lose, is not a good precedent to set for members new/old who come here looking for insights into to the cigar world. They can be sleazy and unethical for sure!
> 
> Buyer Beware!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!
Click to expand...

I'm not going to judge what company another brother chooses to supports whether it be his local B&M, auction sites, online giants, buying from another member or Thompson. It's almost like judging a person on what they smoke. I don't know what your reasons are for shopping with this company are. It could be because of the bargain or because you got good service. For me Thomson'a 5er fever is really tempting because after bills, food allocations and PT, the cigar/alcohol budget isn't significant and in certain months not there. Then I look at Thompson and they tell me my money can go twice as far there then with the other people I buy from. Also, I can't buy from cigarpage as I had a bad experience with my first purchase and won't be going back. I've never told people not to buy from them though. You can warn somebody about Gurkhas but I'm not going to laugh or judge them if they like them. I was asking about people's opinions because I was personally curious but it is also good to have a heads up in case other members take the plunge on a deal from any retailer.


----------



## cvrle1

I dont want to derail this thread, but just a quick question. Do you think that maybe thomspon changed its ways last few months since they were bought out by Scandinavian Tobacco Group? I know a lot of people had issues before, but would be interesting to see feedback from Feb 1st when acquisition occurred. One order I made was on March 15th, and like I mentioned above, other than one quick phone call, all is well *knock on wood


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> I dont want to derail this thread, but just a quick question. Do you think that maybe thomspon changed its ways last few months since they were bought out by Scandinavian Tobacco Group? I know a lot of people had issues before, but would be interesting to see feedback from Feb 1st when acquisition occurred. One order I made was on March 15th, and like I mentioned above, other than one quick phone call, all is well *knock on wood


My order was placed March 18th. I believe that's way after the STG acquisistion.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

BigPuffer said:


> I'm not going to judge what company another brother chooses to supports whether it be his local B&M, auction sites, online giants, buying from another member or Thompson. It's almost like judging a person on what they smoke. I don't know what your reasons are for shopping with this company are. It could be because of the bargain or because you got good service. For me Thomson'a 5er fever is really tempting because after bills, food allocations and PT, the cigar/alcohol budget isn't significant and in certain months not there. Then I look at Thompson and they tell me my money can go twice as far there then with the other people I buy from. Also, I can't buy from cigarpage as I had a bad experience with my first purchase and won't be going back. I've never told people not to buy from them though. You can warn somebody about Gurkhas but I'm not going to laugh or judge them if they like them. I was asking about people's opinions because I was personally curious but it is also good to have a heads up in case other members take the plunge on a deal from any retailer.


Who said anything about judging? You say you want opinions. Apparently just not mine, eh.


----------



## BigPuffer

curmudgeonista said:


> Who said anything about judging? You say you want opinions. Apparently just not mine, eh.


I must of interpretted something wrong. That's my b man


----------



## greasemonger

I've ordered from them a couple times. They called once, got a little pissed when I let them pitch me, then said no. I had just as much trouble with JR. I pretty much look at the best deals and weigh my options, but now that I've gotten over my rookie buying spree I've been a bit more selective.


----------



## Doug Miller

I've gotten some good deals from Thompson, several times on cigars that I wanted but which no one else had. I did recieve a marketing call once and, having been forewarned, I told them to put me on their "do not call" list and to put a note in the file to never call me again. They never called after that and I have ordered from them several times since then. 

Thompson is not on my "most preferred vendor/go-to" list but if they have something I want at the right price I have no problems ordering from them.


----------



## Olecharlie

cvrle1 said:


> I dont want to derail this thread, but just a quick question. Do you think that maybe thomspon changed its ways last few months since they were bought out by Scandinavian Tobacco Group? I know a lot of people had issues before, but would be interesting to see feedback from Feb 1st when acquisition occurred. One order I made was on March 15th, and like I mentioned above, other than one quick phone call, all is well *knock on wood


When I first started smoking cigars I ordered mainly from Thompson. Many time after checking out I would find out there were 1 or more backordered. Once I had to cancel because it was going to be weeks before they would be shipped. I would be bombarded with phone calls trying to get me on monthly program. I finally had to say do not call me again I am not interested. I went to other outlets. I ordered onece since the buy out, I usually just order the 5 pack fever deals. When I went through I noticed a lot better sticks in the mix. I ordered the 4 fiver's for $82, price used to be $76 I believe. The slight increase was worth the better offers. It showed all my order being in stock and was delivered quickly. No phone calls, I was pleased and will order again. I do feel they have made improvements. One good thing is they never charge until the order has shipped and it has always been that way before and after the buy out but who wants to wait for several weeks. Seems they have better depth in inventory and better variety to choose from. I will order again.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

cvrle1 said:


> I dont want to derail this thread, but just a quick question. Do you think that maybe thomspon changed its ways last few months since they were bought out by Scandinavian Tobacco Group? I know a lot of people had issues before, but would be interesting to see feedback from Feb 1st when acquisition occurred. One order I made was on March 15th, and like I mentioned above, other than one quick phone call, all is well *knock on wood


My opinion is when there are so many other great vendors out there, why take the chance?


----------



## csk415

BigPuffer said:


> Never bought from thompson. Does everybody still have a negative view of them and given the choice, would you guys choose AVO nics or Oliva V Melanio?


 Last purchase went good. Get the V's.


----------



## BOSSTANK

40% Off Oliva V

https://www.cigarpage.com/[email protected]+40+off+shipped+free.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation
https://store.cigarfederation.com

Save $5.75 & Free Shipping 
Coupon Code: RCIGARS


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> 40% Off Oliva V
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/[email protected]+40+off+shipped+free.


I guess I'm to blame for your Olivia v addiction? Haha

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> I guess I'm to blame for your Olivia v addiction? Haha
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Why yes, yes you are... I think sometimes I could just smoke Olivia's, My Father's, and Padrons...and be happy... hah


----------



## Wildman9907

Well this happens to be tonight's smoke after dinner, if its something I like this maybe good timing



BOSSTANK said:


> 40% Off Oliva V
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/[email protected]+40+off+shipped+free.


----------



## Tulse

ooops. disregard.


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Why yes, yes you are... I think sometimes I could just smoke Olivia's, My Father's, and Padrons...and be happy... hah


Same here...I'll have to add a picture of my padron stash....I kinda of have a padron problem....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Can someone tell me if this is a good deal or not? I picked up a box of Tatuaje Tattoos Caballeros 50 count for $183... They were not on sale at this price... Most sites wanted 230 to 250 for the same box and were back ordered....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Looks about right. Famous sometimes has them at $17-$18 per 5er.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Stogiepuffer said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a good deal or not? I picked up a box of Tatuaje Tattoos Caballeros 50 count for $183... They were not on sale at this price... Most sites wanted 230 to 250 for the same box and were back ordered....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You could have saved $3 more, but thats about it. Thompson has them for $180 all in after 20% off coupon and free shipping. They have Adivino and Bonito for $160 after coupon.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Stogiepuffer said:


> Can someone tell me if this is a good deal or not? I picked up a box of Tatuaje Tattoos Caballeros 50 count for $183... They were not on sale at this price... Most sites wanted 230 to 250 for the same box and were back ordered....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a good price for that cigar.

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Olecharlie said:


> That's a good price for that cigar.
> 
> US Army Veteran 1974-1985


Yea, thats what i don't get. Backordered on CI and instock at CP for $40 cheaper...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Stogiepuffer said:


> Yea, thats what i don't get. Backordered on CI and instock at CP for $40 cheaper...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


CP advertises packs and 5ver so much I think people forget to look at the boxes...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Navistar

Hickorynut said:


> Stogiepuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, thats what i don't get. Backordered on CI and instock at CP for $40 cheaper...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> CP advertises packs and 5ver so much I think people forget to look at the boxes...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
Click to expand...

Seems like a large percentage of the time 5ers are cheaper than boxes.


----------



## TexaSmoke

CP has some stuff on sale today you don’t see much. Fivers if RomaCraft, Viaje, San Lotano, and way more.


Who can be against us?


----------



## mpomario

So who's the wise guy that keeps snapping up all the La Palina Blacks and Laranja CG's within hours of them popping up on CP? Brother trying to try some out son.


----------



## cvrle1

mpomario said:


> So who's the wise guy that keeps snapping up all the La Palina Blacks and Laranja CG's within hours of them popping up on CP? Brother trying to try some out son.


If you dont care about specific size, Thompson has Espinosa Laranja Robusto Brazilian Boxed Pressed 5er for $19.xx shipped

Use code "44827" for 15% off and free shipping to bring down to this price.

Cant help you with La Palina however.


----------



## mpomario

cvrle1 said:


> If you dont care about specific size, Thompson has Espinosa Laranja Robusto Brazilian Boxed Pressed 5er for $19.xx shipped
> 
> Use code "44827" for 15% off and free shipping to bring down to this price.
> 
> Cant help you with La Palina however.


Thanks. I got a boxes worth there last time they did the 30% OUTLET30 code. I am a big fan of the CG size and I want get some of Rest even of my favorite blends. I had a LPBL bombed to me a while back and can't believe the price they go for on CP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

mpomario said:


> Thanks. I got a boxes worth there last time they did the 30% OUTLET30 code. I am a big fan of the CG size and I want get some of Rest even of my favorite blends. I had a LPBL bombed to me a while back and can't believe the price they go for on CP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that 30% off code was crazy. There was another 30% off code about 2 months ago that worked, but I cant find any new ones so far. That is probably a good thing, as I am sure I would be able to find something to use it on.


----------



## Verdict

Yall talking cigar page?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Verdict said:


> Yall talking cigar page?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Thompson is the the only company that sells the Baixo boxed pressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

A. Flores Serie Privada Habano SP52 20 for $30. Only mazos of 20 available.


----------



## cvrle1

Northern_26 said:


> A. Flores Serie Privada Habano SP52 20 for $30. Only mazos of 20 available.


Link or name of the store would have been helpful :wink2:

https://www.cigarpage.com/big-mazos-flores-serie-privada-bedlam.html


----------



## Northern_26

cvrle1 said:


> Link or name of the store would have been helpful :wink2:
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/big-mazos-flores-serie-privada-bedlam.html


Yeah sorry was distracted. Does anyone know if they still have the $5 off if you spend $100?


----------



## Doug Miller

Great deal on 10 cigar sampler @ Holts! $15.00 for this tasty package. Even after the shipping charge it comed out to $2.20/stick! Limit one per customer.

https://www.holts.com/promo/10-cigar-super-sampler.html

1 - Avo Robusto (5 x 50)
1 - Baccarat Rothschild (5 x 50)
1 - Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild (4.5 x 50)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro (5.5 x 54)
1 - Macanudo Hyde Park Café (5.5 x 49)
1 - Montecristo Robusto Larga (5.75 x 50)
1 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
1 - Punch Vintage #35 (6 x 50)
1 - Rocky Patel Royale Robusto (5 x 52)
1 - The Griffin's Robusto (5 x 50)


----------



## disco_potato

Doug Miller said:


> Great deal on 10 cigar sampler @ Holts! $15.00 for this tasty package. Even after the shipping charge it comed out to $2.20/stick! Limit one per customer.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-cigar-super-sampler.html
> 
> 1 - Avo Robusto (5 x 50)
> 1 - Baccarat Rothschild (5 x 50)
> 1 - Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild (4.5 x 50)
> 1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro (5.5 x 54)
> 1 - Macanudo Hyde Park Café (5.5 x 49)
> 1 - Montecristo Robusto Larga (5.75 x 50)
> 1 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (7 x 50)
> 1 - Punch Vintage #35 (6 x 50)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Royale Robusto (5 x 52)
> 1 - The Griffin's Robusto (5 x 50)


If you look at the small text



> _Actual contents may vary from advertisement._


I think some folks from other forums didn't get exactly what is shown.


----------



## disco_potato

https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/cigar-samplers/classy-connecticuts/ccosmp

For *$42* shipped you get

*- (5) Gilberto Oliva Reserva Blanc Robusto

- (5) New Wave Connecticut by E.P. Carrillo Toro

- (5) Camacho Connecticut Robusto

- (5) La Palina Classic Toro*


----------



## TexaSmoke

Have you tried the Gilberto Oliva? Ive been seeing them on sale quite a bit lately.


disco_potato said:


> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/cigar-samplers/classy-connecticuts/ccosmp
> 
> For *$42* shipped you get
> 
> *- (5) Gilberto Oliva Reserva Blanc Robusto
> 
> - (5) New Wave Connecticut by E.P. Carrillo Toro
> 
> - (5) Camacho Connecticut Robusto
> 
> - (5) La Palina Classic Toro*


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

i second this question let us know^^^^^^


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Have you tried the Gilberto Oliva? Ive been seeing them on sale quite a bit lately.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Haven't had it. Expect it to be slightly bolder and just as silky smooth as the Connecticut Reserve since I think it's supposed to be the new version of the CR.


----------



## Doug Miller

TexaSmoke said:


> Have you tried the Gilberto Oliva? Ive been seeing them on sale quite a bit lately.


I bought a box of Gilberto Oliva Reserva Coronas (not the Reserva Blanc/Connecticut) and am quite pleased with them. I've smoked about half the box and so far, so good. Construction is perfect w/ even burn , medium bodied w/ little strength. Not very complex but for the price I consider them to be a very good everyday smoke, especially when on sale. Would not hesitate to buy another box and am eager to try the Reserva Blanc/Connecticut.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://enews.cheaphumidors.com/q/d0...MEBnbWFpbC5jb23DiAXpux1NtSf4gLlvxfQA3aeS1aasw

BOVEDAS 65, 69 and 72% 12 packs 60 gram $31.99 free shipping over $50. This is a great deal!


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Gilberto Oliva? Ive been seeing them on sale quite a bit lately.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had it. Expect it to be slightly bolder and just as silky smooth as the Connecticut Reserve since I think it's supposed to be the new version of the CR.
Click to expand...

I prefer the original Connecticut reserve. They both are very different cigars to me. Gilberto is milder and sweeter but the original reserve is smoother, creamer, nuttier and more flavorful profile


----------



## BigPuffer

Dang, I need bovedas but not that many. That's a lot of bovedas


----------



## Tulse

CI daily deal: 10 La Boheme Pittore plus $20 CI Bucks for 39.99 shipped.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar

Never had one. Any thoughts on this cigar?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Camacho
Fivers for as low as 20 bucks on Cpage for the next three days. Gotta have my triple maddie fix. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> Camacho
> Fivers for as low as 20 bucks on Cpage for the next three days. Gotta have my triple maddie fix.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Here's the link

https://www.cigarpage.com/camacho-f...utm_campaign=Camacho+is+muy+macho.+$19+fivers.

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks, Seth.I never think to just add the link.


Shaver702 said:


> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/camacho-f...utm_campaign=Camacho+is+muy+macho.+$19+fivers.
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BigPuffer

Hey @LeatherNeck they included your fallen angels in the city bucks deal

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/shop/10-packs-free-20-ci-bucks-2018/2013085/?v=60


----------



## cvrle1

Tulse said:


> CI daily deal: 10 La Boheme Pittore plus $20 CI Bucks for 39.99 shipped.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar
> 
> Never had one. Any thoughts on this cigar?


I was a lot more interested in Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 - 10 for $50, plus $20 CI Bucks


----------



## BigPuffer

cvrle1 said:


> I was a lot more interested in Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 - 10 for $50, plus $20 CI Bucks


You know when the CI bucks expire?


----------



## Alrightdriver

What I went to know is do you get 20 CI bucks per 10 pack or is it a one per customer? 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Alrightdriver said:


> What I went to know is do you get 20 CI bucks per 10 pack or is it a one per customer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Per 10 pack


----------



## TexaSmoke

I really want some of those RP straight ligero, but I have been cut off this week. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

BigPuffer said:


> Per 10 pack


That could quickly get you an extra box of something as cheap as some of those are.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Alrightdriver said:


> That could quickly get you an extra box of something as cheap as some of those are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep, some are 15 bucks and you get 20 back. Seems like a bad business model.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> I really want some of those RP straight ligero, but I have been cut off this week.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


*High five* me too :crying:



Alrightdriver said:


> That could quickly get you an extra box of something as cheap as some of those are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yeah but I ordered like 36 olivas already this morning before this was posted. FML!


----------



## genomez

Olecharlie said:


> BOVEDAS 65, 69 and 72% 12 packs 60 gram $31.99 free shipping over $50. This is a great deal!


Thanks for sharing! I picked up a few items.


----------



## Alrightdriver

BigPuffer said:


> *High five* me too :crying:
> 
> Yeah but I ordered like 36 olivas already this morning before this was posted. FML!


I'm broke myself. I'm just playing the what if game in my mind... then debating if it's worth the trouble I'd be in. Lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

This....so much this...


Alrightdriver said:


> I'm broke myself. I'm just playing the what if game in my mind... then debating if it's worth the trouble I'd be in. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

TexaSmoke said:


> This....so much this...
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Money I've got. Permission I don't have.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> This....so much this...
> 
> 
> Alrightdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm broke myself. I'm just playing the what if game in my mind... then debating if it's worth the trouble I'd be in. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
Click to expand...

The CI bucks deal comes back every May and Dec from what I can tell. These seem like a bit better selection then last time but they seemed to have gone up the price a lil. Some of the $40 sets from Dec are $50 this thia time around.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> This....so much this...
> 
> 
> Alrightdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm broke myself. I'm just playing the what if game in my mind... then debating if it's worth the trouble I'd be in. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Money I've got. Permission I don't have.
Click to expand...

I just realized, why don't you 2 just do a split. One can purchase first and the other can bail out when he gets his permission next week?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Not a bad idea. I am working on getting into trouble right now. If it works, ill hook you up @Alrightdriver

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

No need for all that lol. I just like finding loopholes in the system. Even when I can't exactly capitalise on them.


TexaSmoke said:


> Not a bad idea. I am working on getting into trouble right now. If it works, ill hook you up @Alrightdriver
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Reading in here reminded me... do Cigar Page points expire?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mbombay sampler packs back in stock at TNT. These go fast, I been wanting to try these for a while.

https://tntcigars.com/product/the-mbombay-sampler-pack/


----------



## Westside Threat

BOSSTANK said:


> Mbombay sampler packs back in stock at TNT. These go fast, I been wanting to try these for a while.
> 
> https://tntcigars.com/product/the-mbombay-sampler-pack/


Rolled in a Costa Rican factory...is the tobacco Costa Rican?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Westside Threat said:


> Rolled in a Costa Rican factory...is the tobacco Costa Rican?


Not sure... but here is a cool video by TNT with Dana's hot self smoking the Mbombay Gaaja... it might say in the vid, been a while since I watched it.


----------



## Matfam1

Just got an alert for EZ chicken and waffles

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/chicken-and-waffles?variant=12337355423823


----------



## TexaSmoke

There's your chance @BOSSTANK ^^^

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> There's your chance @BOSSTANK ^^^
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Thanks for the heads up :vs_cool:

I got to go put more money in the bank lol... if they are still available by this afternoon I will scoop up a pack.


----------



## Westside Threat

So weak...totally buckled...then got some blending sessions on my way out the door too.


----------



## TexaSmoke

You could put some EZ on your MAW list. Hint hint.. Lol


Westside Threat said:


> So weak...totally buckled...then got some blending sessions on my way out the door too.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> You could put some EZ on your MAW list. Hint hint.. Lol
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


ok fine....FINE! Posting it now


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> ok fine....FINE! Posting it now


All in good fun, brother. Just trying to shove smokes in your mailbox.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Westside Threat

Westside Threat said:


> So weak...totally buckled...then got some blending sessions on my way out the door too.


That was fast, cigars have shipped


----------



## BOSSTANK

The Chicken & Waffles are gone... I waited to late. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. 
Question about EZ cigars. How they get all them crazy flavors in them sticks? Are they infused or something?

_"First light is a blast of flavors! A wave of sweet cream, leather, and mocha rush across the palate. Vanilla, nutmeg, and cinnamon follow closely on the finish. The retrohale is strong with a jalapeño burn. 
As it progresses, the body deepens and gets richer. The aged tobacco brings out flavors of butter cream, white oak, and cocoa. Finish has a hint of dried fruit and maple. 
Halfway, it gets even better! The flavors evolve into cappuccino and caramel. Hints of toasted almond and Scotch. The balance and complexity of this cigar is absolutely second to none!
Last third...well you're going to burn your lips! I'm telling ya. The toasty notes of the blend come to the fore. The caramel becomes sweet like a waffle cone. The cinnamon and nutmeg get stronger and the leather rounds out into a smooth delicious note. Completely amazing!!"_


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> That was fast, cigars have shipped


I got the shipping notification and the order confirmation simultaneously.


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page great deals on National brand tenskis ...I am outta humiroom at the moment. ..guess that's a good thing....or is it? ..Wishing all my BOTL's a happy Memorial day weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

CP 50% off Espinosa Laranja, some great prices and free shipping
https://www.cigarpage.com/ninety-four-rated-espinosa-laranja-reserva.html


----------



## greasemonger

Fusion said:


> CP 50% off Espinosa Laranja, some great prices and free shipping
> https://www.cigarpage.com/ninety-four-rated-espinosa-laranja-reserva.html


Yup, but the national tenski is still going on, so I grabbed a laranja toro 10pk for 39.50 and a 20ok pdr 1878 capa maduro for 35. 75 shipped.


----------



## Pag#11

Gotta love cigar page and the free shipping seals it...2-3 days to Cali awesome. ..I've paid 6$ on other sites and it takes 6 days...Also CP pushes me to try different smokes..if it's rated high and the price is right why not give it a try...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

I don't recall seeing this deal posted here yet...

"5 Vegas 5-Star Torpedo Sampler" for $4.99 with free shipping.

www.cigarsinternational.com/cidsa106

The 5 Vegas Torpedo 5-Star Sampler includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas High Primings Torpedo (6" x 54)


----------



## TexaSmoke

Doug Miller said:


> I don't recall seeing this deal posted here yet...
> 
> "5 Vegas 5-Star Torpedo Sampler" for $4.99 with free shipping.
> 
> www.cigarsinternational.com/cidsa106
> 
> The 5 Vegas Torpedo 5-Star Sampler includes:
> 1 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54)
> 1 - 5 Vegas High Primings Torpedo (6" x 54)


 Thanks, Doug. For five bucks I nabbed it up.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Gurkha blowout on Cpage!
Bwahahahaha.....

https://www.cigarpage.com/gurkha-xtreme-boxes-hellacious-savings.html

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crap, you beat me to it... Don't miss this one fellas....


TexaSmoke said:


> Gurkha blowout on Cpage!
> Bwahahahaha.....
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/gurkha-xtreme-boxes-hellacious-savings.html
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Double thanks Doug 
I snagged one also for 5 bucks how could I not..


TexaSmoke said:


> Thanks, Doug. For five bucks I nabbed it up.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> Gurkha blowout on Cpage!
> Bwahahahaha.....
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/gurkha-xtreme-boxes-hellacious-savings.html
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


They dont have the ones i like, and yes there are gurkhas i like haha...park avenues good yard stick for usually less then 2$ Each


----------



## disco_potato

Park Avenue is/was blended by AJ I believe.


Wildman9907 said:


> They dont have the ones i like, and yes there are gurkhas i like haha...park avenues good yard stick for usually less then 2$ Each


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

disco_potato said:


> Park Avenue is/was blended by AJ I believe.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


makes sense then haha


----------



## TexaSmoke

Small batch is doing 20 percent off their surprise samplers today.

Discount code: SURPRISE

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

i shoudnt be subscribed to this thread im gonna be broke haha


----------



## TexaSmoke

Welcome to the club....


Wildman9907 said:


> i shoudnt be subscribed to this thread im gonna be broke haha


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> Small batch is doing 20 percent off their surprise samplers today.
> 
> Discount code: SURPRISE
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


is this a certian suprise sampler( has suprise in the name) or can you do this on the davidoff sampler? im tempted to get one as ive never had a davidoff.

scratch thta it says no codes on the davidoff sampler


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wildman9907 said:


> is this a certian suprise sampler( has suprise in the name) or can you do this on the davidoff sampler? im tempted to get one as ive never had a davidoff.
> 
> scratch thta it says no codes on the davidoff sampler


No, these are surprise samplers. You can pick $30, $40, $50 or $100 and they are totally blind samplers. Good thing about small batch is that they don't sell bad cigars at all. Everything they sell is good stuff.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good deal on some great sticks. 14 Nub, Oliva, and Cain for 30 bucks with free shipping. Ive bought this sampler twice. At 2.13 a stick, you can't beat it.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-friends-world-tour-sampler-1.html

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## WNYTony

Some great deals on Atlantic Cigars limited time specials right now. 
Lots of Caldwell and today they added Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac Corona Gorda at $91.50 a box.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WNYTony said:


> Some great deals on Atlantic Cigars limited time specials right now.
> Lots of Caldwell and today they added Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac Corona Gorda at $91.50 a box.


Thanks for the tip. Picked up a box of 50 of the yellow cake.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Stogiepuffer said:


> Thanks for the tip. Picked up a box of 50 of the yellow cake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I jumped on that as well.


----------



## Westside Threat

WNYTony said:


> Some great deals on Atlantic Cigars limited time specials right now.
> Lots of Caldwell and today they added Cornelius & Anthony Daddy Mac Corona Gorda at $91.50 a box.


Some really good deals in there


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar page is having a Rocky Patel blow out on 10 packs.
Vintage 1990 and 1992 toro 10 packs for $39.99 60% off.
Not sure if there is much love for Rocky here but figured I'd post any ways.
Actually had a Vintage 1992 yesterday first one in who can remember when. (8-9yrs) 
Not gonna lie I enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Big sale on General's brands at SeriousCigars.

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/save-up-to-95-00-off-cao-punch-la-gloria-cubana-hoyo-de-monterrey

On top of that, you can use code "*50OFF4ME*"(works on just about anything) to get $50 off $150 or "*10OFF4ME*" to get $10 off $50.


----------



## mpomario

Another deal in Brazilia. Mazo of 25 $59. If you don?t care about the box you get five extra. 
https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hoyo by Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto, 10 sticks for 19.99 cigar page. Retail is about $6.50 per stick, hard to beat for 1.99!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Olecharlie said:


> Hoyo by Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto, 10 sticks for 19.99 cigar page. Retail is about $6.50 per stick, hard to beat for 1.99!


Thanks, picked up the regular Hoyo roths for 29..... That used to be my goto 20 yrs ago...

Also grabbed a box of Ilusione Roths from SBC with 24% off....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

CI was giving out $20 CI bucks with 10 packs last week. Got my CI bucks in and went shopping today. CI had some select sticks on father's day sale this weekend. Extra 10 percent off and free shipping with the code: PADRE
Used my CI bucks and the Padre code to get a 10 pack of Nica Libre Esteli Especial Robusto for $6.99 out the door. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> CI was giving out $20 CI bucks with 10 packs last week. Got my CI bucks in and went shopping today. CI had some select sticks on father's day sale this weekend. Extra 10 percent off and free shipping with the code: PADRE
> Used my CI bucks and the Padre code to get a 10 pack of Nica Libre Esteli Especial Robusto for $6.99 out the door.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Slick!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Oliva sale over at CP. Pretty good deals in there.


----------



## TexaSmoke

https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-alphabet-soup-fivers-housed.html

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-alphabet-soup-fivers-housed.html
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I had to grab the cain 654 maduros. So good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> I had to grab the cain 654 maduros. So good.


Haha! I grabbed the Cain 550 maduro. They are among my favs right now.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Tulse

Interesting brand sampler deals at HOLT'S. All shipped free.

https://www.holts.com/samplers/cigar-brand-samplers.html

------------------------------------------------------


I grabbed the Kristoff Robusto Assortment for 34.95 shipped. 

Thinking hard about the AVO sampler. 8 AVO and earbuds for 49.95, count me in.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> greasemonger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to grab the cain 654 maduros. So good.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I grabbed the Cain 550 maduro. They are among my favs right now.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
Click to expand...

How is it compared to the Daytona?


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> Interesting brand sampler deals at HOLT'S. All shipped free.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/samplers/cigar-brand-samplers.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I grabbed the Kristoff Robusto Assortment for 34.95 shipped.
> 
> Thinking hard about the AVO sampler. 8 AVO and earbuds for 49.95, count me in.


The Ligero Maduro is a Favorite of mine. I think you will really enjoy that sampler. I'm trying to decide between it and the Perdomo Habano Sungrown! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## greasemonger

BigPuffer said:


> How is it compared to the Daytona?


 To me its much farther toward the the full body side of the scale. The daytona is mild to medium for me. Both have good flavors but for the price, the maduro packs a punch that I like.


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> To me its much farther toward the the full body side of the scale. The daytona is mild to medium for me. Both have good flavors but for the price, the maduro packs a punch that I like.


Amen

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

If you call Holts and talk real nice, they'll sell you a box of the 550 maduro for 70 bucks. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> If you call Holts and talk real nice, they'll sell you a box of the 550 maduro for 70 bucks.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Atlantic has 10pks for $26. They have a Cain sale going on right now.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Atlantic has 10pks for $26. They have a Cain sale going on right now.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Thanks. They have great deals on 10 packs right now.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## greasemonger

Dang. Shoulda done that one. Oh well next time.


----------



## Ewood

Does anyone have an Atlantic Cigar Co Coupon code?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Or anybody have a Cigar Place dot biz coupon code?


----------



## Olecharlie

Just ordered a Fathers Day special from Holts. A box of Oliva Master Blend 3 for $74 free shipping!


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Olecharlie said:


> Just ordered a Fathers Day special from Holts. A box of Oliva Master Blend 3 for $74 free shipping!


Me too thank you sir for the heads up. Good buy


----------



## Olecharlie

PunchMyFuente said:


> Me too thank you sir for the heads up. Good buy


Great buy best price I've seen on these!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Holts has them at this price every so often, usually its a 24 hour flash sale. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Holts has them at this price every so often, usually its a 24 hour flash sale.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I like the new Avatar TS very classy!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks Charlie. Classy was the target destination and Google images was the vehicle.


Olecharlie said:


> I like the new Avatar TS very classy!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Holts has them at this price every so often, usually its a 24 hour flash sale.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


They've had the "MB3 Monster Deal" going on for a while. Never jumped on it due to the big vitolas but it's been looking better and better as the weather gets warmer and warmer.

https://www.holts.com/samplers/monster-cigar-deals/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> They have the "MB Monster Deal". Been there for as long as I can remember.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/samplers/monster-cigar-deals/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


I've seen it there as well. I like to get the Oliva family sampler. Has some Oliva, Cain and Nub. Always 35 bucks plus shipping for 14 sticks, but once or twice a month they do 30 and free shipping. Ive grabbed it twice so far.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

disco_potato said:


> They've had the "MB3 Monster Deal" going on for a while. Never jumped on it due to the big vitolas but it's been looking better and better as the weather gets warmer and warmer.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/samplers/monster-cigar-deals/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


That is a great pack of smokes, and we'll worth a buy. Imho

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Anyone try these Villiger Ynclan?

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/villiger-la-flor-de-ynclan-1.html

#10 on Cigar Aficionados 2017 list. I know, I know, I know, but I'm still curious.


----------



## cvrle1

Whole bunch of Liga Privada 5-ers on sale at CP today.

https://www.cigarpage.com/dunhill-dozen-luxurious-handmades.html


----------



## Tulse

cvrle1 said:


> Whole bunch of Liga Privada 5-ers on sale at CP today.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/dunhill-dozen-luxurious-handmades.html


Thanks, finally trying the UF-13.


----------



## Northern_26

CP has the treasure dome humidor for $100.

https://www.cigarpage.com/the-bull-protecting-your-china-shop-hard-cases.html


----------



## MattyIce

cvrle1 said:


> Whole bunch of Liga Privada 5-ers on sale at CP today.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/dunhill-dozen-luxurious-handmades.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Ohh man I need to burn this credit card......just ordered a 5ver of uf13 and t52 even though it's Father's Day I'll be sleeping with the dog the rest of the month!


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigar Addict said:


> cvrle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole bunch of Liga Privada 5-ers on sale at CP today.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/dunhill-dozen-luxurious-handmades.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Ohh man I need to burn this credit card......just ordered a 5ver of uf13 and t52 even though it's Father's Day I'll be sleeping with the dog the rest of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> Mans best friend!
Click to expand...


----------



## MattT

Westside Threat said:


> Cigar Addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mans best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Score! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Northern_26 said:


> CP has the treasure dome humidor for $100.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/the-bull-protecting-your-china-shop-hard-cases.html


POS Chinese made. My advice: stay as far away from Quality Importers' stuff as possible.


----------



## Olecharlie

cvrle1 said:


> Whole bunch of Liga Privada 5-ers on sale at CP today.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/dunhill-dozen-luxurious-handmades.html


Wow they have the Liga UF-13 at a good price just ordered. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Had to jump on this. They have the regular Four Kicks too. Might have to bite on them too. Pretty good deal on a great Maduro. 
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/four-kicks-maduro-robusto-extra.html
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/four-kicks-robusto-extra.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Cigarbids freefalls -

Aging Room F55M Churchill - drops to around $34 for 10
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/aging-room-quattro-f55-maduro-concerto/2908103/
Espinosa Laranja Toro - drops to $33
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosa-laranja-reserva-toro/2908100/


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

I just realized that Field Supply is the same outfit as Cigar Page (or share some commonality somewhere down the line)... So any cp deal can be combined with this (through fieldsupply.com -- pretty sure your cp points won't apply),

Ruger Airhawk Elite II (.177cal) Air Rifle- Black- Refurb (free shipping) MSRP: $199.99
https://www.fieldsupply.com/ruger-airhawk-elite-ii-177cal-air-rifle-black-refurb.html

The picture shows the rifle without a scope but according to the reviews/comments, the rifle comes with a scope.

Use the following coupon code for $5 off: FS618F

Subtotal	$59.97
Shipping (FREE excl ammo/oversized)	$0.00
Discount ($5 off coupon, FREE excl ammo/oversized)	-$5.00
*Grand Total	$54.97*


----------



## watchesandputters

huffer33 said:


> Cigarbids freefalls -
> 
> Aging Room F55M Churchill - drops to around $34 for 10
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/aging-room-quattro-f55-maduro-concerto/2908103/
> 
> Espinosa Laranja Toro - drops to $33
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosa-laranja-reserva-toro/2908100/


Great find on the Espinosa! Don Pepin Blue Generoso (Toro) 15 packs are getting down to $50.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/don-pepin-garcia-blue-generosos-pack-of-15/2908083/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

*Room101 closeout sale @ Holts*

Evidently Room101 has gone belly-up and as a result Holt's has some great discounts on all manner of their cigars. Some are better than others, and the original MSRP may have been inflated, but I have never had a bad Room101 cigar. At these prices they're a steal!

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## Tulse

Doug Miller said:


> Evidently Room101 has gone belly-up and as a result Holt's has some great discounts on all manner of their cigars. Some are better than others, and the original MSRP may have been inflated, but I have never had a bad Room101 cigar. At these prices they're a steal!
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


I bought a box of these yesterday:
https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-master-collection-three.html

Looks like the sale is extended sans free shipping.


----------



## Doug Miller

Some companies claim a "closeout" but the cigar is still being "closed out" years later. 

In my experience Holt's does not do this; once they're gone they're gone for good. Several times I've waited for the free shipping sale to come around only to find them gone w/ every other retailer showing them as "out of stock." You snooze you lose.

So if you want to grab one of the Room101's at these prices, I'd do it now! 😁


----------



## MattyIce

huffer33 said:


> Cigarbids freefalls -
> 
> Aging Room F55M Churchill - drops to around $34 for 10
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/aging-room-quattro-f55-maduro-concerto/2908103/
> Espinosa Laranja Toro - drops to $33
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosa-laranja-reserva-toro/2908100/


Dang missed that deal on the F55. Want to try those but CBid is back up to $57 for 10 :vs_mad:

I picked up the Espinosa tho sound interesting!


----------



## Robert1_1

Cigarpage deals on 5 packs of RPs and free shipping. Just ordered some 15 year anniversary for $5 a stick.

https://www.cigarpage.com/rock-the-casbah-fiver-finger-discounts.html


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page Fathers day deals.
Yup you guessed it "My Father cigars" 
35% off fellas
Petit Le bijou 5 pack 23$ 
Jaime Garcia 5 pack 22$ 
Decision decision RP 5 packs also.
I am a sucker for the 1990 and 1992 
Go get em boys..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1_1

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page Fathers day deals.
> Yup you guessed it "My Father cigars"
> 35% off fellas
> Petit Le bijou 5 pack 23$
> Jaime Garcia 5 pack 22$
> Decision decision RP 5 packs also.
> I am a sucker for the 1990 and 1992
> Go get em boys..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Oh boy, this site is costing me but I just can't pass up the deals on the great stuff. Unlike some of the other sites that keep sending you emails on deals for all the crap. Just ordered some Flor de las Antillas.

https://www.cigarpage.com/ninety-seven-rated-my-father-and-family-fivers.html


----------



## 92hatchattack

CI has the Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio 5 pack robustos for $30 today. Is that a good price or can I find a better deal elsewhere? 

How do these compare to the regular V? I've heard they are good sticks but haven't had the chance to try them yet.

*edit* Nevermind. Looks like they are dropping as low as $22 on the devil site.


----------



## Dran

Thompsons has the 5 pack fever... 22.50 if you buy 3 other 5 packs


----------



## TexaSmoke

92hatchattack said:


> CI has the Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio 5 pack robustos for $30 today. Is that a good price or can I find a better deal elsewhere?
> 
> How do these compare to the regular V? I've heard they are good sticks but haven't had the chance to try them yet.


The V and V melanio are both good. Really just a matter of taste. As far as the price. It is a little better than retail, but not the best sale price you'll see. Also, if its a free shipping deal from CI, that helps but keep in mind their free shipping takes about a week or so to get to you.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Robert1_1

92hatchattack said:


> CI has the Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio 5 pack robustos for $30 today. Is that a good price or can I find a better deal elsewhere?
> 
> How do these compare to the regular V? I've heard they are good sticks but haven't had the chance to try them yet.
> 
> *edit* Nevermind. Looks like they are dropping as low as $22 on the devil site.


Do you have a link? I don't see it on the site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Thompsons has the 5 pack fever... 22.50 if you buy 3 other 5 packs


Yes. And you can buy up to three 5 packs of the oliva and add another good fiver with it. About 90 bucks out the door for 20 good sticks.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/


Robert1_1 said:


> Do you have a link? I don't see it on the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## 92hatchattack

Dran said:


> Thompsons has the 5 pack fever... 22.50 if you buy 3 other 5 packs


I'm scared of that place. One order and I'll have someone following me around trying to sell me cigars out of a trench coat....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Juat use PayPal to check out and dont give them any of your contact info you dont have to. Use the system to your advantsge.


92hatchattack said:


> I'm scared of that place. One order and I'll have someone following me around trying to sell me cigars out of a trench coat....


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Robert1_1

TexaSmoke said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Thx Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

92hatchattack said:


> I'm scared of that place. One order and I'll have someone following me around trying to sell me cigars out of a trench coat....


On phone numbers I always give something that's close but not mine. I have way too many cold sales calls or survey trolls, that I almost never answer if I don't recognize the number.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Give them your local DMV’s number and don’t agree to that 10% off during checkout. But just a data point, they’ve not called me since I registered at the end of last year. New owners?


----------



## tazdvl

92hatchattack said:


> I'm scared of that place. One order and I'll have someone following me around trying to sell me cigars out of a trench coat....


I've been ordering and paying with PayPal. Be careful what boxes are checked when you check out.

I haven't received any special offers except the email offers I signed up for.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The FyR cabinet seleccion maduro and habano are on cigarpage for the next 3 days. 30 bucks for a mazo of 24 - 5" 52rg
Also have a lot of other offering from A Flores and PDR for great prices. 
All great budget friendly smokes. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Jankjr

The FyR cabinet seleccion Genios maduro sold out quick.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> The FyR cabinet seleccion Genios maduro sold out quick.


Yes, they did. I like the magicos anyway. I never make it to the 6th inch of the longer smokes. Maybe in the winter when the weather is more tolerable.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Pag#11

I was just gonna post this.
24 sticks of the FyR habano or maduro for 29 buckaroos...well worth it.
Best 1.20$ smoke I ever had..


TexaSmoke said:


> The FyR cabinet seleccion maduro and habano are on cigarpage for the next 3 days. 30 bucks for a mazo of 24 - 5" 52rg
> Also have a lot of other offering from A Flores and PDR for great prices.
> All great budget friendly smokes.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Pag#11 said:


> I was just gonna post this.
> 24 sticks of the FyR habano or maduro for 29 buckaroos...well worth it.
> Best 1.20$ smoke I ever had..
> 
> 
> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FyR cabinet seleccion maduro and habano are on cigarpage for the next 3 days. 30 bucks for a mazo of 24 - 5" 52rg
> Also have a lot of other offering from A Flores and PDR for great prices.
> All great budget friendly smokes.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I hate you people. So habano or maduro?


----------



## Dran

Nah, just gotta be an asshole and tell them you're not interested any clubs, and if they don't leave you alone you'll close your account. Don't just click on discount buttons without reading the show scpiel. Sneaky... Yes... But you should never sign without reading the contract!


92hatchattack said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thompsons has the 5 pack fever... 22.50 if you buy 3 other 5 packs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared of that place. One order and I'll have someone following me around trying to sell me cigars out of a trench coat....
Click to expand...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> I hate you people. So habano or maduro?


Both get praise. I'm a maduro man, myself. Habano folks say the habano is just as good.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The 5 Vegas A and HC Black aren't bad.
I can't stand CI, but for 5 bucks with free shipping...somebody will want this deal.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> The 5 Vegas A and HC Black aren't bad.
> I can't stand CI, but for 5 bucks with free shipping...somebody will want this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


SA7366 is still active too


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> SA7366 is still active too


Sweet

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Jankjr

http://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-illusione-fivers-hit-skid-row.html


----------



## TexaSmoke

Xikar for under 20 bucks. Couple it with the 5for5 deal in my previous post and that will give you free shipping. 
That's a xikar and 5 sticks for 17.50 out the door!

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/x4-cutters-by-xikar-cutters/2014309/#p-208934

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Juat use PayPal to check out and dont give them any of your contact info you dont have to. Use the system to your advantsge.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Your paypal info will remain on their server and if you "mistakenly" get signed up for one of their clubs, it will be used as a payment method for said club.

Get a temporary e-credit card. Works much better.


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Your paypal info will remain on their server and if you "mistakenly" get signed up for one of their clubs, it will be used as a payment method for said club.


Dang crooks...

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

Jankjr said:


> http://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-illusione-fivers-hit-skid-row.html


I just saw this email too. So I can get two 5vers....

I hear a lot about illusione rothschilds so thats one but tats seem to be all over the board with what everyone is smoking and everything being pretty good it seems. The TAA gets the most love but I do not see it here. Hmmm decisions decisions!


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattyIce said:


> I just saw this email too. So I can get two 5vers....
> 
> I hear a lot about illusione rothschilds so thats one but tats seem to be all over the board with what everyone is smoking and everything being pretty good it seems. The TAA gets the most love but I do not see it here. Hmmm decisions decisions!


TAA is a limited release. Most love them, not my cup of tea. Tattoo, verocu, Havana, Faust...all good

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

TexaSmoke said:


> TAA is a limited release. Most love them, not my cup of tea. Tattoo, verocu, Havana, Faust...all good
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I see some others say Fausto is a fav so I went with that and the roths! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattyIce said:


> I see some others say Fausto is a fav so I went with that and the roths! Thanks for the advice!


Good choices, my brotha!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

TexaSmoke said:


> Good choices, my brotha!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Ya I am starting to up my game from budget stuff but I can tell CP is gonna be bad for mt credit cards with these sales... My father now this :vs_shocked:


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattyIce said:


> Ya I am starting to up my game from budget stuff but I can tell CP is gonna be bad for mt credit cards with these sales... My father now this :vs_shocked:


Just remind yourself this....they run all these sales almost once a month. Every morning at 8am they put something on sale. If you miss it this time, it will come back around. Get enough that you have stuff to smoke and stuff to age, but dont just buy everything your see because its a deal. Its hard in the beginning, but try to buy with intention. Make a list of things you want to try, include budget and boutique sticks, and then set yourself a budget for what you want to spend each week/month. Stick to the list and the budget and you'll stay happy.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattyIce

TexaSmoke said:


> Just remind yourself this....they run all these sales almost once a month. Every morning at 8am they put something on sale. If you miss it this time, it will come back around. Get enough that you have stuff to smoke and stuff to age, but dont just buy everything your see because its a deal. Its hard in the beginning, but try to buy with intention. Make a list of things you want to try, include budget and boutique sticks, and then set yourself a budget for what you want to spend each week/month. Stick to the list and the budget and you'll stay happy.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Thnx bruddah great advice that I need to follow!


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> then set yourself a budget for what you want to spend each month


That's what I need to work on lol... I've been spending well over 1k a month since I started cigars about 4 months ago. Accessories included. :frusty: :bolt:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Oh look, I got another puffer fish for post #500 :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> That's what I need to work on lol... I've been spending well over 1k a month since I started cigars about 4 months ago. Accessories included. :frusty: :bolt:


You smoke really good though. If I could afford to smoke that well, I would.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Champagne InHand

MattyIce said:


> I just saw this email too. So I can get two 5vers....
> 
> I hear a lot about illusione rothschilds so thats one but tats seem to be all over the board with what everyone is smoking and everything being pretty good it seems. The TAA gets the most love but I do not see it here. Hmmm decisions decisions!


I used to get nicknamed "Captain Illusione," for my extreme love of this brand.

I think Epernay line is the best but needs aging then cg:4 non maduro followed by everything else but Fume d'Amor.

They all are Nicas best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

BigPuffer said:


> SA7366 is still active too


Pardon my ignorance, but what does code SA7366 do?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Doug Miller said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does code SA7366 do?


Type it in the Cigarsinternational search bar and it will take you to a deal. 8 cigars and a 5 count herfador for 15 bucks with 2.99 shipping

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

MattyIce said:


> I see some others say Fausto is a fav so I went with that and the roths! Thanks for the advice!


Can't go wrong with the roths!! A deserted island smoke for me.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Champagne InHand said:


> I used to get nicknamed "Captain Illusione," for my extreme love of this brand.
> 
> I think Epernay line is the best but needs aging then cg:4 non maduro followed by everything else but Fume d'Amor.
> 
> They all are Nicas best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx for the info! I looked long and hard at those Maduro but I see the rothschilds so get smoked so much I had to try those. Next month now I have some to try!


----------



## Pag#11

Have heard great things about both also. I have a mazo of the Habano FyR.
Also have smoke the PDR small batch maduro which is very good too..
It's a win win either way.


BigPuffer said:


> I hate you people. So habano or maduro?


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwitwood

TexaSmoke said:


> Type it in the Cigarsinternational search bar and it will take you to a deal. 8 cigars and a 5 count herfador for 15 bucks with 2.99 shipping
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Where do you guys find these codes? I've searched my catalog and couldn't find any

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

goodwitwood said:


> Where do you guys find these codes? I've searched my catalog and couldn't find any
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Found one on a CI coupon. Typed in similar numbers and found a few more.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## goodwitwood

TexaSmoke said:


> Found one on a CI coupon. Typed in similar numbers and found a few more.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You are a cigar god.
Please share any others. The 8 plus herf are showing back ordered.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

goodwitwood said:


> You are a cigar god.
> Please share any others. The 8 plus herf are showing back ordered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I saw that. Bought it anyway. They will come. I'll post a list in the morning

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## goodwitwood

TexaSmoke said:


> I saw that. Bought it anyway. They will come. I'll post a list in the morning
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Thanks brother

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

TexaSmoke said:


> Type it in the Cigarsinternational search bar and it will take you to a deal. 8 cigars and a 5 count herfador for 15 bucks with 2.99 shipping
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TexaSmoke

@goodwitwood Here are a few I know to still be working
Sa7390 - 5 for $5 with free shipping
Sa7366 - 8 cigars for $10 and add a herfador for $5 with 2.99 shipping
Sa7380 - 5 stick with a torch and cutter for 9.99
Not sure of the SA code for this, but its a 5 for $5 as well https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/5-vegas-5-star-torpedo-sampler-samplers/1468735/

Don't forget to add coupon code PUNCHIT for a free keychain punch

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## goodwitwood

Thank you @TexasSmoke. I am gonna pull the trigger on 2 of these.

Also want to add that CI is giving away a cigar punch with the code PUNCHIT

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

They are also having their summer sale right now. Be smart and use the free shipping deals on separate orders so you arent spending money to ship. I know for a fact the fathers day deal is good til the end of the month.


goodwitwood said:


> Thank you @TexasSmoke. I am gonna pull the trigger on 2 of these.
> 
> Also want to add that CI is giving away a cigar punch with the code PUNCHIT
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## NYRangerfan2

TexaSmoke said:


> @goodwitwood Here are a few I know to still be working
> Sa7390 - 5 for $5 with free shipping
> Sa7366 - 8 cigars for $10 and add a herfador for $5 with 2.99 shipping
> Sa7380 - 5 stick with a torch and cutter for 9.99
> Not sure of the SA code for this, but its a 5 for $5 as well https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/5-vegas-5-star-torpedo-sampler-samplers/1468735/
> 
> Don't forget to add coupon code PUNCHIT for a free keychain punch
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


How do I get to these deals on CI? I tried searching the Sa___ and it didn't work.


----------



## MattyIce

Just go to the search function on the CI page and type in code. There are a few more that work too was just messing around on there


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> They are also having their summer sale right now. Be smart and use the free shipping deals on separate orders so you arent spending money to ship. I know for a fact the fathers day deal is good til the end of the month.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


What father's day one?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Let me know if you dont get it figured out and ill post links to all of them


NYRangerfan2 said:


> How do I get to these deals on CI? I tried searching the Sa___ and it didn't work.


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thats the SA7390


BigPuffer said:


> What father's day one?


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BigPuffer

This seems like a really good deal on a box of CH Le Caremes

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/le-careme-cosacos.html


----------



## beerhunter

40% off some Curivari

https://www.cigarking.com/curivari-10-pack-closeouts/


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> This seems like a really good deal on a box of CH Le Caremes
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/le-careme-cosacos.html


I think I'm gonna have to pull that trigger

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> I think I'm gonna have to pull that trigger
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I apologize not to you but your wallet


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> I apologize not to you but your wallet


Amen, Tony.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Matfam1

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 just popped up


----------



## MattyIce

Matfam1 said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 just popped up


Where are you guys buying Ezra sticks? All I see is their website is that the only spot?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yep


MattyIce said:


> Where are you guys buying Ezra sticks? All I see is their website is that the only spot?


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Kidvegas

BigPuffer said:


> This seems like a really good deal on a box of CH Le Caremes
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/le-careme-cosacos.html


You ain't lying that's a great price....better scoop them up bro!!!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## goodwitwood

Which company has the best prices on boutique singles annd super low shipping?

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

goodwitwood said:


> Which company has the best prices on boutique singles annd super low shipping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Corona cigar company has decent single prices. Free shipping over 50 bucks

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BigPuffer

Kidvegas said:


> You ain't lying that's a great price....better scoop them up bro!!!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Oh how I wish I could =(


----------



## MattyIce

BigPuffer said:


> Oh how I wish I could =(


Me too they look and sound great!


----------



## TexaSmoke

They are delicious. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar page Fuente Madness 
Short stories (always in my humi) 5ver $21 

Also a Puff favorite Brickhouse Maduro 5ver $22 
Bunch of other Fuente deals also 
Free shipping always. ..
Go Get em boys... 


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> They are delicious.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


LOL. Shut up! You're like one of those friends that eats a pint of ice cream in front of a person whose dieting. I'm actually on a diet too. I miss beer and food =(


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> LOL. Shut up! You're like one of those friends that eats a pint of ice cream in front of a person whose dieting. I'm actually on a diet too. I miss beer and food =(


So you're saying I shouldn't bomb you with some chocolatey smokes,a bag of Oreos, and a six pack? Maybe just the smokes?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Robert1_1

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar page Fuente Madness
> Short stories (always in my humi) 5ver $21
> 
> Also a Puff favorite Brickhouse Maduro 5ver $22
> Bunch of other Fuente deals also
> Free shipping always. ..
> Go Get em boys...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


CP has a great deal on something good every few days that I just can't resist! Just ordered some of the Hemingway signature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't bomb you with some chocolatey smokes,a bag of Oreos, and a six pack? Maybe just the smokes?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Lol. Bruh, I'm on OMAD Mon-Thurs right now so I can only smoke on weekends when I have a larger feeding window. I've been clean of Oreos for 3 years, 10 months and 22 days or something like that. If I have an Oreo with my cigar tomorrow, it's all going to be on you


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> Lol. Bruh, I'm on OMAD Mon-Thurs right now so I can only smoke on weekends when I have a larger feeding window. I've been clean of Oreos for 3 years, 10 months and 22 days or something like that. If I have an Oreo with my cigar tomorrow, it's all going to be on you


Holy crap, Tony! That's fantastic! Don't you dare eat an Oreo. You're killing it!

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## greasemonger

I only ever really eat once daily (usually a big lunch), but sub with coffee, couple beers, and cigars.


----------



## Westside Threat

If you only lick out the cream but don't eat the cookie, does it count as eating an Oreo?


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> You ain't lying that's a great price....better scoop them up bro!!!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Wow good thing I didn't see those last night when I ordered a box of my Nub Maduros for $79. That's a smoking deal for sure!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I had to pull the trigger. That's half price!


Olecharlie said:


> Wow good thing I didn't see those last night when I ordered a box of my Nub Maduros for $79. That's a smoking deal for sure!


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK

I pulled the trigger too... dang it :banghead: I need to stay away from this thread for a while...


----------



## BigPuffer

Westside Threat said:


> If you only lick out the cream but don't eat the cookie, does it count as eating an Oreo?


No but that's a sign that you are really missing something in your life. May be Oreos, may be other things



TexaSmoke said:


> I had to pull the trigger. That's half price!





BOSSTANK said:


> I pulled the trigger too... dang it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from this thread for a while...


LMFAO


----------



## c2000

Anybody have a code for just free shipping for CI


----------



## TexaSmoke

c2000 said:


> Anybody have a code for just free shipping for CI


This deal will give you 5 stick for 5 bucks and free shipping on your whole order









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## csk415

BigPuffer said:


> This seems like a really good deal on a box of CH Le Caremes
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/le-careme-cosacos.html


This is what I get for not checking this thread. Probably dont want to know but what was the price for a hella good smoke?


----------



## BOSSTANK

csk415 said:


> This is what I get for not checking this thread. Probably dont want to know but what was the price for a hella good smoke?


$87.95 a box free shipping


----------



## BigPuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> csk415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get for not checking this thread. Probably dont want to know but what was the price for a hella good smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> $87.95 a box free shipping
Click to expand...

I regret not setting up a split


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> I regret not setting up a split


I'll split with ya if you really want some.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> BigPuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I regret not setting up a split
> 
> 
> 
> I'll split with ya if you really want some.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.
Click to expand...

You Oreo enabler! Lol.

It's cool though. I actually haven't tried them yet but everybody raves about them so I figured you can't go wrong. Prob try to get some next time it's on sale or if I clear up space. Thx tho!

Edit: I had a beer too -_-


----------



## Tulse

Well the cool arrows are still available:

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo.html


----------



## TCstr8

Fellas, let's try to keep this thread for posting deals. The banter can possibly lead people.to miss a deal, and can easily be had in the Banter Thread. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c2000

Thanx,,

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## MattyIce

The evil site has Olive serie v melanio robusto on free fall lowest i saw was pack of 5 $20.54. Only 5 hours left

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robussto-5-pack/2912754/


----------



## 92hatchattack

MattyIce said:


> The evil site has Olive serie v melanio robusto on free fall lowest i saw was pack of 5 $20.54. Only 5 hours left
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robussto-5-pack/2912754/


I'm really tempted to pick these up. I have 2 Torpedo Melanio Maduros on order that I am eager to try.


----------



## MattyIce

92hatchattack said:


> I'm really tempted to pick these up. I have 2 Torpedo Melanio Maduros on order that I am eager to try.


I ordered 2 with all the rave reviews on here I had too!


----------



## Tulse

Oliva boxes at holts:
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast.html?p=3

20 Oliva Serie O Toro for $59.99 shipped:
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-o-toro.html


----------



## BOSSTANK

N/m


----------



## Tulse

This is just silly. I didn't see this one last night. Box split anyone? Either for 75 shipped.

Oliva G Maduro Torpedo :

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/oliva-serie-g-maduro-torpedo.html

Or the O Maduro Churchill:
https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-serie-o-maduro.html


----------



## disco_potato

For all you PDR fans, Atlantic is having a 50% off sale on all PDR boxes/bundles/5ers/singles.

https://atlanticcigar.com/search.php?search_query=PDR


----------



## 92hatchattack

Just wondering where everyone's favorite place to score Opus X is?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

92hatchattack said:


> Just wondering where everyone's favorite place to score Opus X is?


Local B&Ms often have some around me, but there's plenty of options in the Philly area, and lots of places get them in and they just don't sell to the regular crowd.

Events are a good way to pick some up, and there are some decent online sources as well, OVT might have singles, I believe.

Aside from that, I find plenty through trades/buys on forums and such.

Lots of options, good luck!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Old Virginia Tobacco
Call, don't order online. Best practice.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Jankjr

92hatchattack said:


> Just wondering where everyone's favorite place to score Opus X is?


My local B&M has a great selection of Fuente products to include Opus and Añejo. Reasonably priced with no limits.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Some great prices on Oliva V 5ers including Melano at CP
https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-mel...m.html&utm_campaign=Oliva+V+fivers+are+40+off.


----------



## BigPuffer

This has been listed before but I feel like it's always worth a good bump since it's active.

https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-m...campaign=Olivia Masterblend&utm_term=High Tax


----------



## mpomario

BigPuffer said:


> This has been listed before but I feel like it's always worth a good bump since it's active.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-m...campaign=Olivia Masterblend&utm_term=High Tax


A "box" for $60 is a great deal for MB3s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjackson

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/five-cigar-intro-sampler/2013409/#p-2013408
$10 deal ($8 when you use the current code)


----------



## Scotchpig

ccjackson said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/five-cigar-intro-sampler/2013409/#p-2013408
> 
> $10 deal ($8 when you use the current code)


How do you get this deal? When I put it in my cart it shows for $59 instead of 9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Me too


Scotchpig said:


> How do you get this deal? When I put it in my cart it shows for $59 instead of 9
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nevwrmind. Once I added it to the cart, it came up 9.99 and qualified my order for 2.99 shipping


Scotchpig said:


> How do you get this deal? When I put it in my cart it shows for $59 instead of 9
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Scotchpig

Still ringing me up at full price. VPN, here I come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

I give up. It looks like a good deal, but ain’t working for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Scotchpig said:


> I give up. It looks like a good deal, but ain't working for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call them, they'll do it over the phone!


----------



## Robert1_1

TexaSmoke said:


> Nevwrmind. Once I added it to the cart, it came up 9.99 and qualified my order for 2.99 shipping
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Didn't work for me either even at checkout. But on second thought I'm a little tired of these cheap sampler's which end up having some dogs in them anyway. Better off putting the money towards something I know I'll enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Robert1_1 said:


> Didn't work for me either even at checkout. But on second thought I'm a little tired of these cheap sampler's which end up having some dogs in them anyway. Better off putting the money towards something I know I'll enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't buy it either. Just checked to see if it worked. My brother in law just started smoking. He eats these samplers up.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Prf5415

Scotchpig said:


> How do you get this deal? When I put it in my cart it shows for $59 instead of 9
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a new customer offer. Just copy the link, delete the cookies from your browser, paste the link and you will get the deal. It worked for me now and on the 5 for 5.

It really pisses me off that they do that but if you can get around there bs it's a win.


----------



## Scotchpig

Thank you @Prf5415 I'll give that a shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkBass55

https://rodrigocigars.com/ is going out of business and has a 40% sale on their sticks. Discount applied when you go to your cart, or use code "GRACIAS". I'm not familiar with most of his cigars aside from limited edition Oscar Valladares Ciserons with the artistic boxes. Usually 170-190 got it for 114.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Anyone remember the 20 off code for CI?


----------



## TexaSmoke

It was summer18, but I think it ended yesterday.


Rabidawise said:


> Anyone remember the 20 off code for CI?


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## genomez

Rabidawise said:


> Anyone remember the 20 off code for CI?


SMILEY20

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> It was summer18, but I think it ended yesterday.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yep...dang it!


----------



## Tulse

FunkBass55 said:


> https://rodrigocigars.com/ is going out of business and has a 40% sale on their sticks. Discount applied when you go to your cart, or use code "GRACIAS". I'm not familiar with most of his cigars aside from limited edition Oscar Valladares Ciserons with the artistic boxes. Usually 170-190 got it for 114.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That box looks amazing. Thanks. I picked up the La Fortaleza and Fratello Bianco.


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped and Emilio all sold out, too bad!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Warped and Emilio all sold out, too bad!


I was sad about that too. You got me wanting to try the Emilio now.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I was sad about that too. You got me wanting to try the Emilio now.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Grimalkin Emilio 2018 and the Byron I just posted, must try's.


----------



## TexaSmoke

That byron will have to go on my christmas list. Lol


Olecharlie said:


> Grimalkin Emilio 2018 and the Byron I just posted, must try's.


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> That byron will have to go on my christmas list. Lol
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


When I'm back at Franklin Lounge, Ill pick yp a couple.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> When I'm back at Franklin Lounge, Ill pick yp a couple.


Ah, you aint gotta do that.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran

For you guys that love this one! $50 for a 10er, shipped!
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-2.html


----------



## Robert1_1

Dran said:


> For you guys that love this one! $50 for a 10er, shipped!
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-2.html


That's a nice deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Small Batch (and free shipping)

CODE: 4TH = 17.76% plus 5% reward points off no minimum

CODE: RED = 22% off plus 5% reward points and one Davidoff Year Of The Rooster on purchases $250+

CODE: WHITE = 20% off plus 5% reward points and one Davidoff Aniversario No. 2 on purchases $125+

CODE: BLUE = 24% off plus plus 5% reward points and Zino Platinum Z-Crown Stout on purchases $500+


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> For you guys that love this one! $50 for a 10er, shipped!
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-2.html


Dang...ordered....enabler

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran

Great deal! But due to short term situations, my budget is frozen&#128557; at least I know @TexaSmoke can jump on the deal!


Robert1_1 said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you guys that love this one! $50 for a 10er, shipped!
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kacey

Famous Cigar shop Coupons:
$20 off Purchase of $150 or more SAV20N207 exp:8/2/18
$40 off Purchase of $300 or more SAV40N207 exp:8/2/18
$75 off purchase of $600 or more SAV75N207 EXP: 8/2/18 SAV75N206 exp: 7/19/18
$150 off purchase of $1000 or more SAV150N207 exp: 8/2/18


----------



## LeatherNeck

Disregard


----------



## disco_potato

"rcigar17" is better coupon if you stay under $300 or so. It takes off 17% assuming you spend at least $50. At $150, it takes off $25.50 compared to $20.


----------



## Fusion

CP has a nice 5er deal on over 900 options, the freebie has gone though, 3 days left

https://www.cigarpage.com/five-packs-galore-plus-freebie.html


----------



## Maxh92

Fusion said:


> CP has a nice 5er deal on over 900 options, the freebie has gone though, 3 days left
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/five-packs-galore-plus-freebie.html


There's some good deals on fivers in there if you look through it. If you enjoy RomaCraft, I would look at them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Famous smoke has Las Calaveras 2017 on sale and you can use the coupons on top

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Robert1_1

Fusion said:


> CP has a nice 5er deal on over 900 options, the freebie has gone though, 3 days left
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/five-packs-galore-plus-freebie.html


Yeah I was able to get in on this when they still had the free v-cutter to throw in and got me a good deal on the padron 1964.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Undercrown corona viva 10 pack. 40 bucks with free shipping. Good until midnight.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/

'Merica


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Undercrown corona viva 10 pack. 40 bucks with free shipping. Good until midnight.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/joecigar/
> 
> 'Merica


Thanks, I've seen a lot of comments in these and jumped on them.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I like the Undercrown a lot. I don't think you'll be disappointed


genomez said:


> Thanks, I've seen a lot of comments in these and jumped on them.


'Merica


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.cigarpage.com/reign-of-...eads+++Kristoff+fivers+meet+40+off+guillotine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.

The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.

Wishing I could jump in on this.

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


Wow, I just bought some really cheap cigars. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Maxh92

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


This could really benefit people. I just got 35 cigars for $122 (shipping included in that number).

For those that enjoy Crowned Heads, the 2016 Las Calaveras is included in this. You can get a fiver for $27.38 (that's $5.47 per stick). I highly recommend taking advantage of this, if you can.

https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/crowned-heads-cigars/las-calaveras/lc652/lc15525


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


Damn, if you've never signed up, you also get 5 bucks off for doing so. Coupon code in email. I just went Warped wild.


----------



## Ewood

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


My wallet is mad at you...but I really like you! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rabidawise

Ewood said:


> My wallet is mad at you...but I really like you! Thanks for the heads up!


Same here....just ordered....unsubscribing from this thread....


----------



## disco_potato

Ewood said:


> My wallet is mad at you...but I really like you! Thanks for the heads up!


My good deeds for the week are done...and you're welcome.>


----------



## Tulse

Tulse said:


> Damn, if you've never signed up, you also get 5 bucks off for doing so. Coupon code in email. I just went Warped wild.


They have Cloud Hoppers too:
https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...oud-hopper/no-88/eoch885?tracking_source=deal
https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...oud-hopper/no-53/eoch535?tracking_source=deal


----------



## huffer33

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


I lost...


----------



## Rabidawise

Tulse said:


> They have Cloud Hoppers too:
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...oud-hopper/no-88/eoch885?tracking_source=deal
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...oud-hopper/no-53/eoch535?tracking_source=deal


Got those, DPG Blues, and JGE's.


----------



## puffnstuff

disco_potato is the real MVP damn. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


I thank you Disco. My wallet doesn't. It seems they are restocking on sold out items. I wanted to get some RC Neanderthals and they were all gone. Went back a few hours and I snagged some. So if anyone is looking at something on there site there is a chance it will be available again for a hell of a deal :grin2:


----------



## disco_potato

Gumby-cr said:


> I thank you Disco. My wallet doesn't. It seems they are restocking on sold out items. I wanted to get some RC Neanderthals and they were all gone. Went back a few hours and I snagged some. So if anyone is looking at something on there site there is a chance it will be available again for a hell of a deal :grin2:


The SGPs? Those were gone before the sale went live but the Figurados have been available all day AFAIK. I also see they've removed many of the Warped. Black honey, el oso, and a size or two from the others.


----------



## Tulse

Edit: nm


----------



## Westside Threat

FYI, Black Honey were originally listed on the last page but pulled....But the deal still applies to them. I just bought 20 Black Honeys at $5.25 a piece.


----------



## Jankjr

Westside Threat said:


> FYI, Black Honey were originally listed on the last page but pulled....But the deal still applies to them. I just bought 20 Black Honeys at $5.25 a piece.


You are the man! I wanted these something fierce but didn't see them listed. I just grabbed 20 too! TY!


----------



## JacksonCognac

disco_potato said:


> Alright guys, this is going to be a big one. SeriousCigars has 19 pages of 5ers that they reduced by 50%. Most of it is run of the mill stuff but some of the things you guys like, Caldwell the T, Warped, RomaCraft, LFD, MyFather, Southern Draw, is included as well.
> 
> The kicker, if you spend $150, you can use code *50off4me* and it will take off $50 from your order.
> 
> Wishing I could jump in on this.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/today-only-buy-select-packs-of-5-for-under-5-00-save-50-off


Nice, man. Just picked up a bunch of premium smokes for around $3 a stick. Thank you.


----------



## huffer33

Dang, I missed out on the Black Honey - looks like they are sold out.

Anyone else go for the LFD TAA?


----------



## Maxh92

huffer33 said:


> Dang, I missed out on the Black Honey - looks like they are sold out.
> 
> Anyone else go for the LFD TAA?


I got a 5 pack of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

@disco_potato did you really not get in on this deal even though you posted it?


----------



## BigPuffer

Westside Threat said:


> @disco_potato did you really not get in on this deal even though you posted it?


The coupon was 1 per account and has been out for a while. Makes it less worth it. I used the coupon about 2 weeks ago and a large chunk of my order was out of stock which sucked because it took about 2 weeks and 5 phone calls to get a pro-rated refund for the out of stock item. I'm not messing with these guys anymore


----------



## Westside Threat

BigPuffer said:


> The coupon was 1 per account and has been out for a while. Makes it less worth it. I used the coupon about 2 weeks ago and a large chunk of my order was out of stock which sucked because it took about 2 weeks and 5 phone calls to get a pro-rated refund for the out of stock item. I'm not messing with these guys anymore


I recall something about this now. Lets see if my 20 Black Honey's ship, seems too good to be true


----------



## BigPuffer

Westside Threat said:


> I recall something about this now. Lets see if my 20 Black Honey's ship, seems too good to be true


I think you should be good. They are owned my JR cigars so my incident could have been isolated. I've also have oddly very good luck with CI


----------



## Jankjr

BigPuffer said:


> I think you should be good. They are owned my JR cigars so my incident could have been isolated. I've also have oddly very good luck with CI


If they are owned by JR's this blow out sale is in line with what I experienced at the Selma NC location a few days ago. Several tables set up with blow out deals for higher end brands including Warped Oso.


----------



## disco_potato

Used my coupon weeks ago so only ended up with the Eastern Standard and El Oso. Put myself on a buying freeze after last week too. That didn't work too well.


Westside Threat said:


> @disco_potato did you really not get in on this deal even though you posted it?


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

Are there any Nicaraguan overruns worth trying on this list?

Cigarpage

https://www.cigarpage.com/two-dolla...gn=2+buck+handmades+++free+ship.+80+options!+


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have some of the maduro ones. They aren't bad for the price.


Northern_26 said:


> Are there any Nicaraguan overruns worth trying on this list?
> 
> Cigarpage
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/two-dolla...gn=2+buck+handmades+++free+ship.+80+options!+


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## BigPuffer

Too bad it's limit 1 =(

https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


----------



## Robert1_1

BigPuffer said:


> Too bad it's limit 1 =(
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


$2 each for all Churchill is a great deal. Just ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

BigPuffer said:


> Too bad it's limit 1 =(
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


Just snagged one. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Rabidawise

Has anyone received their order from SC? Or has anyone’s order shipped??


----------



## Jankjr

Rabidawise said:


> Has anyone received their order from SC? Or has anyone's order shipped??


Mine has shipped and is scheduled to arrive Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Jankjr said:


> Mine has shipped and is scheduled to arrive Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## TexaSmoke

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Dead sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Dead sexy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm like a fat kid staring at a case of chocolate bars....

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm like a fat kid staring at a case of chocolate bars....
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


A fat kid would try one or two of those chocolate bars right away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I would if I didn't have a couple. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
AJ Fernandez blowout San Lotano Oval $19.97 and up...for 5vers.
Also others AJ sticks on sale .
Go get em boys

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Great deal on those Oliva Churchills, just ordered. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prf5415

CP ten for ten. Ordered blind but very happy. https://www.cigarpage.com/cigar-pag...epperjam&publisherId=18097&clickId=2372608615


----------



## Ewood

Rabidawise said:


> Has anyone received their order from SC? Or has anyone's order shipped??


I called today and asked about my order. They said a few were out of stock and crediting me back for those but will ship the rest. Pretty sure I get the $50 off still so my per cigar cost is even lower > Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rabidawise

Ewood said:


> I called today and asked about my order. They said a few were out of stock and crediting me back for those but will ship the rest. Pretty sure I get the $50 off still so my per cigar cost is even lower > Fingers crossed!


I got my ship notification late last night finally. I guess they had a bigger run on their sale that they planned for!


----------



## Westside Threat

My order hasn't shipped and I don't want the credit. Just send me the cigars...even if it takes you weeks!


----------



## Prf5415

I got a shipping notice from them quick and it says that it should come today. Fingers crossed. Although I did only get one fiver.


----------



## disco_potato

Mine came in yesterday morning. Forgot USPS delivers Priority Mail on Sunday.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

FYI:vs_cool:
Ezra Zion Old-Fashioned Donut
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars


----------



## MattyIce

I got my SC order yesterday


----------



## Prf5415

MattyIce said:


> I got my SC order yesterday


I did too


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
Opus X bananza 5ver $84
Hemingway blow out 5ver $21
Brick house Maddies 20$ a Puff favorite 

Plus AJ deals 
AB Presendaro $19.99
Go get em fellas . The Opies are going fast.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page
> Opus X bananza 5ver $84
> Hemingway blow out 5ver $21
> Brick house Maddies 20$ a Puff favorite
> 
> Plus AJ deals
> AB Presendaro $19.99
> Go get em fellas . The Opies are going fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Whats the diff between Hemingway and 858? Is it just a shape difference?


----------



## Tulse

Holt's

Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2018 Sampler 4ct......... 23.95 shipped.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/las-calaveras-edicion-limitada-2018-sampler.html


----------



## Westside Threat

Are those good deals for Opus X on CP right now? I've never bought them before


----------



## Jankjr

Westside Threat said:


> Are those good deals for Opus X on CP right now? I've never bought them before


No sir.


----------



## Pag#11

BigPuffer said:


> Whats the diff between Hemingway and 858? Is it just a shape difference?


Would imagine a different blend ..Hemingway blend use to be very similar to the Don Carlos blend..not sure anymore.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> Are those good deals for Opus X on CP right now? I've never bought them before


Not to sure ...CP usually has some of the best prices around...unless your getting lucky on CBID. .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I just checked out that email I got from Cigar Page for the Opux X. CP usually has the best prices out there but still too rich for my blood.


----------



## mpomario

Tulse said:


> Holt's
> 
> Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2018 Sampler 4ct......... 23.95 shipped.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/las-calaveras-edicion-limitada-2018-sampler.html


Those didn't last long. Put some in my cart, got distracted cleaning house, came back and they were gone. Great deal. Almost $20 off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Westside Threat said:


> Are those good deals for Opus X on CP right now? I've never bought them before


The caveat is you need to rest them a few years, then hopefully you like them. 
Not a good value bet, IMO.


----------



## Jankjr

Pag#11 said:


> Not to sure ...CP usually has some of the best prices around...unless your getting lucky on CBID. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Opus X pricing is often, not always, cheaper with local B&M retailers when you live in a state with low tobacco tax. Some of those local B&M's will even sell and ship to you if you build a relationship with them.


----------



## Jankjr

Room 101 flash sale

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A//emma-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr0cb/fa3c62e80f8af92353e1d64c9226fe1c/Room101_Expulsion_Sale_July13.jpg&utm_campaign=FS071318


----------



## Prf5415

Olivia 5 pack sampler free shipping 10 bucks. https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


----------



## puffnstuff

Damn, finally got my SC order but NONE of the Neanderthals were included. Also, 4 of the 5 Maestro del Teimpo's have cracked wrappers...bummer. I guess I'm finally gonna try that gum arabic hack lol.


----------



## Westside Threat

So when SC doesn't fulfill your order, are they promising the cigars at a later date? Giving you site credit or money back?


----------



## puffnstuff

Credit back apparently, though that will still take a couple of days to clear.


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Prf5415 said:


> Olivia 5 pack sampler free shipping 10 bucks. https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


Sold, thank you very much. Got a bonus deal to add 4 Nub sampler pack for $12 too, why not.


----------



## Tulse

Westside Threat said:


> So when SC doesn't fulfill your order, are they promising the cigars at a later date? Giving you site credit or money back?


I only got about half of what I ordered. I used the $50 off 150 code and the $5 off code for new customers. They are not backordering, but they did honor the codes for what did ship even though the total of what I recieved was only $72.00....... so I only paid $17 total for my order.


----------



## 92hatchattack

Tulse said:


> I only got about half of what I ordered. I used the $50 off 150 code and the $5 off code for new customers. They are not backordering, but they did honor the codes for what did ship even though the total of what I recieved was only $72.00....... so I only paid $17 total for my order.


Now that's a deal!


----------



## Dran

For the opus x fans! Wish i could grab some, but aside from already spending my smoke budget for the week, ive never tried one, so i wouldnt jump on a 5er. But I know this is a great deal!
https://www.cigarpage.com/fuente-opus-x-fivers-free-ship.html


----------



## Dran

Melanio Double Robusto, 25/$100, 
torps 10/$75, Robusto 10/$50

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/oliva-serie-v-double-robusto.html


----------



## JohnUSA

Prf5415 said:


> Olivia 5 pack sampler free shipping 10 bucks. https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5...ecting&utm_campaign=high_tax&utm_term=oliva-5


Thank you sir, done and done.


----------



## Pag#11

Brickhouse 10er starting at $27.50 delivered 
Cigar page 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Brickhouse 10er starting at $27.50 delivered
> Cigar page
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


This is always a great deal for the maduro fan. You can't beat them for that price.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Mark in wi

Neptune has 20% off today with the code Neptuneday2018


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
MY Father Blowout. .
Le bijou petite Robusto 10 pack $41
Bunch of other My Father smokes on sale also.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Not sure if this is “deal” necessarily but small batch has COTM memberships available right now if you’ve been trying to get it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Last Day
https://www.famous-smoke.com


----------



## disco_potato

*Hit and Run Super Toro* 10ct bundle $49.99

*Warped Maestro del Tiempo 5712* 25ct bundle $95.50

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## BigPuffer

disco_potato said:


> *Hit and Run Super Toro* 10ct bundle $49.99
> 
> *Warped Maestro del Tiempo 5712* 25ct bundle $95.50
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Holy crud! I dunno if i'm suppose to hug you or slap you


----------



## Tulse

BigPuffer said:


> Holy crud! I dunno if i'm suppose to hug you or slap you


Both!


----------



## disco_potato

BigPuffer said:


> Holy crud! I dunno if i'm suppose to hug you or slap you


Bear hug into butt slap. That's been part of my repertoire for years.

If anyone jumps on the Maestro del Tiempo and wants to do a box split, I'm in.


----------



## Tulse

FunkBass55 said:


> https://rodrigocigars.com/ is going out of business and has a 40% sale on their sticks. Discount applied when you go to your cart, or use code "GRACIAS". I'm not familiar with most of his cigars aside from limited edition Oscar Valladares Ciserons with the artistic boxes. Usually 170-190 got it for 114.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone received their order from this deal?

My USPS label was created, but nothing since.


----------



## FunkBass55

Tulse said:


> Has anyone received their order from this deal?
> 
> My USPS label was created, but nothing since.


I received both my orders. My second one, two fivers, came a few days later than expected, but he stated that he was struggling with the load of last minute volume of sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

A few on Cbid right now for decent prices all on price drop...
Cain Maduro pack of 10 lowest I saw was $26.00 
Rockey Patel Vintage 1990 pack of 10 lowest I saw was $32.87 (I didnt watch this one much)
Aging Room La Boheme pack of 20 lowest I saw was $57.47


----------



## BOSSTANK

Somebody on here is always smoking these... forget who but this is a good price imo
I have never tried one.

Herrera Esteli
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/herrera-esteli-toro-2.html

One day flash sale
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## Dran

CP My Father 10 packs on the cheap! Most >$10/stick. example.. 1922 petite Robusto $44.45
https://www.cigarpage.com/my-father-tenskis-enjoy-a-whoopin.html


----------



## disco_potato

If anyone is interested in a box for themselves or maybe a split, FamousSmoke through their monster/make an offer page, is accepting $115-$125 offers on a 25ct box of the Guardian of the Farm Appollo sticks from CasaFernandez/Warped.

very bottom of the page

https://www.cigarmonster.com/make-your-offer


----------



## Jankjr

disco_potato said:


> If anyone is interested in a box for themselves or maybe a split, FamousSmoke through their monster/make an offer page, is accepting $115-$125 offers on a 25ct box of the Guardian of the Farm Appollo sticks from CasaFernandez/Warped.
> 
> very bottom of the page
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/make-your-offer


$110 for the Rambo


----------



## Pag#11

Jankjr said:


> $110 for the Rambo


Thanks and Oh yeah...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Holts has Nub Maduro boxes for $79.95, and a ton of other deals on boxes. Xikar 9mm punch $21.95 free shipping. These are usually $35 plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

https://www.cigarking.com/black-lab...259994237&mc_cid=03c576e640&mc_eid=d5200227f3


----------



## Dran

Holts nub cammies tubes, 12/$40 shipped.
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/nub-tubes-460-cameroon-1.html


----------



## Pag#11

Rocky Patel sale Cigar page


----------



## disco_potato

Get your wallets out, gents!

Ashton Cigar Locker(meh) with an Ashton branded *Xikar XO cutter* for $25-$30+$6 shipping!!!! That's an absolute steal for that cutter.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/xikar-ashton-cigar-locker-combo/2941244/


----------



## knilas

It's up to 65 bux last I looked ^^^
@Applejaxz

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## disco_potato

knilas said:


> It's up to 65 bux last I looked ^^^
> @Applejaxz
> 
> "Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


It's a freefall auction. Price keeps falling til you or someone else resets it by buying the item, or cbid resets it at a threshold.


----------



## knilas

Pretty cool! Newer to cbid, so thanks for the heads up... 

"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## BOSSTANK

disco_potato said:


> Get your wallets out, gents!
> 
> Ashton Cigar Locker(meh) with an Ashton branded *Xikar XO cutter* for $25-$30+$6 shipping!!!! That's an absolute steal for that cutter.
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/xikar-ashton-cigar-locker-combo/2941244/


Dang, that is a steal on that cutter... and also meh on the cigar locker lol...

I payed a $100 for my XO Honeycomb a while back...


----------



## Westside Threat

Westside Threat said:


> So when SC doesn't fulfill your order, are they promising the cigars at a later date? Giving you site credit or money back?


Serious Cigars decided to never credit back my CC after that long ordeal of them overselling their cigars. If you never received your cigars, make sure you check your credit card statement. Maybe it was an oversight and I was the only one, maybe not. They aren't responding to my customer service request.

My credit card company is involved now.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Westside Threat said:


> Serious Cigars decided to never credit back my CC after that long ordeal of them overselling their cigars. If you never received your cigars, make sure you check your credit card statement. Maybe it was an oversight and I was the only one, maybe not. They aren't responding to my customer service request.
> 
> My credit card company is involved now.


Hate to hear that. Just bad business.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Westside Threat said:


> Serious Cigars decided to never credit back my CC after that long ordeal of them overselling their cigars. If you never received your cigars, make sure you check your credit card statement. Maybe it was an oversight and I was the only one, maybe not. They aren't responding to my customer service request.
> 
> My credit card company is involved now.


It took them over 2 weeks to finally reimburse my card. After a week I called and they said their was a problem crediting my card. I will never do business with them ever. I would have preferred my 15 Neanderthal's which they could have filled considering they showed 4 full boxes on their page but they told me they wouldn't open a box to fulfill my order. So all I received was a 5 pack of Alec Bradley American Sungrown. The shipping was almost as much as that 5 pack was. Like I said, never again...


----------



## Westside Threat

Gumby-cr said:


> It took them over 2 weeks to finally reimburse my card. After a week I called and they said their was a problem crediting my card. I will never do business with them ever. I would have preferred my 15 Neanderthal's which they could have filled considering they showed 4 full boxes on their page but they told me they wouldn't open a box to fulfill my order. So all I received was a 5 pack of Alec Bradley American Sungrown. The shipping was almost as much as that 5 pack was. Like I said, never again...


Just found out a friend of mine didn't have their CC reimbursed. Its more than just us and everyone needs to check their statements.

Funny enough, they sent me an email asking me for my experience with their customer service...mistake on their part. I was nothing but honest. The reality is, they took the low road. They could have broken up boxes to fill the 5 packs but instead decided to renege on orders. In the realm of SBC and CF who's customer service is immaculate, there is no place for inferior customer service. If they took the high road, they would have retained customers, instead they took the low road and lost them. Thats on them.

The really mind numbing part is people who placed orders AFTER mine for the exact same cigars received theirs, but I didn't. Which makes me question how they manage their orders in the first place. As for the unreimbursed CC's...I'm going to take the high road and assume their system is in fact having issues. Communication would be helpful though....


----------



## cvrle1

disco_potato said:


> Get your wallets out, gents!
> Ashton Cigar Locker(meh) with an Ashton branded *Xikar XO cutter* for $25-$30+$6 shipping!!!! That's an absolute steal for that cutter.
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/xikar-ashton-cigar-locker-combo/2941244/


15 count herf-a-dor goes down to $13.77 as well. CI has it for $24.50
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/herfadorx15/2940659/

Undercrown/Acid Palio Cuter goes down to $7.55

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/palio-cutter-undercrown-white/2940899/
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/palio-cutter-acid-camo/2940898/

It looks like there are better deals in free fall than actual auctions these days.


----------



## disco_potato

I jumped on the palio cutter yesterday as well. I don't know why. I don't need more cutters. Damn you devilsite.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I know many here are not CI fans . But I have heard good things about the Alec Bradley 2nds .
Bundles of 15 start at 29.99 plus a free torch.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

The few AB 2nds I have had were as good ad any ither AB I've had.


Pag#11 said:


> I know many here are not CI fans . But I have heard good things about the Alec Bradley 2nds .
> Bundles of 15 start at 29.99 plus a free torch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

TexaSmoke said:


> The few AB 2nds I have had were as good ad any ither AB I've had.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Any idea which vitolas come from which lines? It'd be awesome to get some Prensado 2nds.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rabidawise said:


> Any idea which vitolas come from which lines? It'd be awesome to get some Prensado 2nds.


No clue. I have had robusto and torpedoes. Neither reminded me of Presanado, but both were good.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I just picked up 10 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro Perfecto 4 1/2 X 55 for $59 at Thompson. I usually don’t buy from them but these are somewhat hard to find. Backordered until August 9th.


----------



## WABOOM

TexaSmoke said:


> The few AB 2nds I have had were as good ad any ither AB I've had.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Those are great for the coin.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Opus X Lost City on Cbid

Free Fall

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/fuente-opus-x-lost-city-assortment-box/2941228/

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/fuente-fuente-opus-x-lost-city-piramide/2941192/

I have never tried one due to price but this a fist for me to see them on the Devils site...


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> Opus X Lost City on Cbid
> 
> Free Fall
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/fuente-opus-x-lost-city-assortment-box/2941228/
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/fuente-fuente-opus-x-lost-city-piramide/2941192/
> 
> I have never tried one due to price but this a fist for me to see them on the Devils site...


I'm thinking about getting the 5 cigar assortment box...

Worth around $20 a stick or meh?


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 5 cigar assortment box...
> 
> Worth around $20 a stick or meh?


I've never smoked one, but since I'm such a full flavor/full bodied smoker, I feel like I'd be disappointed. I'd like to get a single. Just to see. I'd rather a $20 mistake over and $80 one. Especially on a stick that eberyone says needs 3 years to get amazing.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I've never smoked one, but since I'm such a full flavor/full bodied smoker, I feel like I'd be disappointed. I'd like to get a single. Just to see. I'd rather a $20 mistake over and $80 one. Especially on a stick that eberyone says needs 3 years to get amazing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


3 years... Meh :vs_unimpressed:

I'm like you but I would like to get 2, one to try ROTT and one to rest maybe...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> 3 years... Meh :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> I'm like you but I would like to get 2, one to try ROTT and one to rest maybe...


Not a bad idea.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I smoked a few Lost City never one rested for 3 years. I have one now resting for another 2 years lol. For me there not worth $20 but neither is Davidoff. I will take a UF-13 or a BLT stick anytime over either. 

Every cigar smoker should try them for their self, if nothing else just to say you have, then you can decide.


----------



## genomez

BOSSTANK said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 5 cigar assortment box...
> 
> Worth around $20 a stick or meh?


I picked up a box of 10 a few weeks ago on the Devils site for $203. I've only smoked one that had a few months on it (thanks @Olecharlie).

With that said, I don't think they are worth the price of admission, but I purposefully bought them to put to rest for a few years in hopes they get better and give some in bombs here.

They are decent smokes for sure, but I'd rather get some for myself and give some some away for others to try.


----------



## 92hatchattack

The Lost City is a different blend though right? Not the same as the original Opus X? How do they stack up against eachother?


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.cigarpage.com/outta-da-...+scores.+75+sweet+box+deals+at+sick+discounts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

There's only like 3 different ways for me to get a divorce on that special&#128514;


Kidvegas said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/outta-da-...+scores.+75+sweet+box+deals+at+sick+discounts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Pag#11 said:


> I know many here are not CI fans . But I have heard good things about the Alec Bradley 2nds .
> Bundles of 15 start at 29.99 plus a free torch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I just smoked one last night....those are good sticks. At least the ones I got from them last year. But I just can't bring myself to purchase from them anymore.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez

92hatchattack said:


> The Lost City is a different blend though right? Not the same as the original Opus X? How do they stack up against eachother?


I'd be curious about the input on this too. I've only smoked the Lost City and none of the other in the Opus X line.


----------



## TexaSmoke

DPG Blue Toro 10pk for $40 shipped

https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> DPG Blue Toro 10pk for $40 shipped
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal/
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I just paid $17 for a 5ver and thought that was a good deal. ..Guess I thought wrong.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Pag#11 said:


> I just paid $17 for a 5ver and thought that was a good deal. ..Guess I thought wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I'm no math major but 2 5 packs for $17 ea seems like a better deal.


----------



## Pag#11

greasemonger said:


> I'm no math major but 2 5 packs for $17 ea seems like a better deal.


Wow...looked at this as soon as I woke up...your right I won.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

greasemonger said:


> I'm no math major but 2 5 packs for $17 ea seems like a better deal.


Absolutely.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page Oliva series V 
No addition or subtraction needed for this one.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## 92hatchattack

Pag#11 said:


> I just paid $17 for a 5ver and thought that was a good deal. ..Guess I thought wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Where? I want the blue in Toro size. $17 is a freaking steal for a 5 pack


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cbid, I believe.


92hatchattack said:


> Where? I want the blue in Toro size. $17 is a freaking steal for a 5 pack


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

TexaSmoke said:


> Cbid, I believe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Yup, yup. I saw 10ers of the blue, black, and white all go into the $29-31 range over the weekend. Even snagged myself some Oliva MB3 Torpedo 5ers for ~$18. I'm a damn thief!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Yea, you are. I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and give Cbid my credit card info. They have some good deals when you catch them right.


disco_potato said:


> Yup, yup. I saw 10ers of the blue, black, and white all go into the $29-31 range over the weekend. Even snagged myself some Oliva MB3 Torpedo 5ers for ~$18. I'm a damn thief!


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> Yea, you are. I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and give Cbid my credit card info. They have some good deals when you catch them right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Just remember to consider $6 for shipping in those deals plus a $1 more for each item added. Even if it's one gar. It's been a year or so since I've purchased from the devil site but I would always only ship on Tuesday's and would have 5 or 6 items in my order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

That's going to be my plan if I actually use them. So far, ive been able to get the sticks I want at good prices. I've held off this long, may hold off a littke longer.


Stogiepuffer said:


> Just remember to consider $6 for shipping in those deals plus a $1 more for each item added. Even if it's one gar. It's been a year or so since I've purchased from the devil site but I would always only ship on Tuesday's and would have 5 or 6 items in my order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

92hatchattack said:


> Where? I want the blue in Toro size. $17 is a freaking steal for a 5 pack


5 pack of Robustos 17$ C bid. Sometimes ya get lucky . These are $12 @ my local BnM. Also won a Jaime Garcia Belisco for $4.50 these are $ 13 at my shop and a Tatuaje Tatoo $4 these are $9 @ BnM.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Looking for cheapest place to buy UF13 5pk


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Looking for cheapest place to buy UF13 5pk


Lowest I usually see them is when Cigarpage outs them on sale. They do it once or twice a month.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Lowest I usually see them is when Cigarpage outs them on sale. They do it once or twice a month.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


CP is where I always look first but they have been sold out for a while now... I found some for $77 shipped in stock but was hoping maybe there was a place I missed that would have them cheaper.


----------



## TCstr8

Smallbatchcigar is out of stock, but you can have them notify you when back in stock. 5 pack for $73 after using PUFF as code for 10% off (or if they run one of their specials on Liga Privada may be able to save more)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Cigarpage has a pretty good deal on camachp criollo robusto's, $3.61/stick

https://www.cigarpage.com/camacho-criollo-robusto-10pk.html


----------



## ScottyB

What do you all think of these?

https://www.cigarpage.com/fyr-10th-anniversary-reserva-limitada-figurado-10pk.html


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> What do you all think of these?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/fyr-10th-anniversary-reserva-limitada-figurado-10pk.html


Honestly, I have liked all the FyR I have smoked.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

TexaSmoke said:


> Honestly, I have liked all the FyR I have smoked.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Seems like a good price, I may take a chance on a 10 pack.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> Seems like a good price, I may take a chance on a 10 pack.


Their cabinet seleccion maduro and habano are both very good for the price. Normally go on sale for 20 bucks a 10 pack.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

I got the 10 pack for $32.50, now they have gone up to $42.00


----------



## akpreacherplayz

5 RP Sampler for $9.95 with free shipping also gives you free shipping for the rest of your order.

https://www.holts.com/promo/rocky-patel-5-cigar-sampler-sale.html

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SilkyJ

https://www.cigarpage.com/cutting-tools-of-the-trade.html


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> 5 RP Sampler for $9.95 with free shipping also gives you free shipping for the rest of your order.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/rocky-patel-5-cigar-sampler-sale.html
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I got one, wanted two but they won't let you.


----------



## Hnemes

https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-brand-tenski.html


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hnemes said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-brand-tenski.html


CP does this alot. They have these tenski deals that are their daily prices for fives or tenners.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Famous Smoke Shop

Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande (56 x 4-3/4)

Promo code: PODCAST20

$133.35 box of 20 ($6.66 ea.)


----------



## BOSSTANK

https://www.famous-smoke.com


----------



## cvrle1

Jankjr said:


> Famous Smoke Shop
> 
> Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande (56 x 4-3/4)
> 
> Promo code: PODCAST20
> 
> $133.35 box of 20 ($6.66 ea.)


Use code RCIGAR17 to bring it down to $131.10


----------



## mpomario

https://m.thompsoncigar.com/thumbna...oCode=EM006845&Email=bXBvbWFyaW9AYXR0Lm5ldA==

$49 for box 24 for 3 different sizes of FyR Add to cart. It says email only but maybe link works?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mpomario said:


> https://m.thompsoncigar.com/thumbna...oCode=EM006845&Email=bXBvbWFyaW9AYXR0Lm5ldA==
> 
> $49 for box 24 for 3 different sizes of FyR Add to cart. It says email only but maybe link works?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to sign in, but if you add 2 boxes to cart they drop to $44.95.


----------



## mpomario

greasemonger said:


> I had to sign in, but if you add 2 boxes to cart they drop to $44.95.


Yep. Knocks it down to $1.88 per stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sometimes CP makes me wonder why they do what they do. Lot 23 smokes on sale for $25 a 10er. Buy two nats for 50 or the box for $93??? For the price of the box you can get 40 of them.....
https://www.cigarpage.com/no-brainer-perdomo.html


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Sometimes CP makes me wonder why they do what they do. Lot 23 smokes on sale for $25 a 10er. Buy two nats for 50 or the box for $93??? For the price of the box you can get 40 of them.....
> https://www.cigarpage.com/no-brainer-perdomo.html


Yep agree!


----------



## Black Six

csk415 said:


> Sometimes CP makes me wonder why they do what they do. Lot 23 smokes on sale for $25 a 10er. Buy two nats for 50 or the box for $93??? For the price of the box you can get 40 of them.....
> https://www.cigarpage.com/no-brainer-perdomo.html


I've directly asked them about this and their answer was that the boxes cost them more from the manufacturer. (which worked out to be a $90 wooden cigar box in the case for which I was asking.)

So basically... whatever the real reason is, they're not telling. I have my theories, but I don't know anything for sure and I don't want to start or perpetuate any rumors. What I do know for sure is that I've never had a problem with any of the cigars I've bought from them, and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Pag#11

My Father and other Pepin and Jaime deals.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

It seems to be a Liga-fest on CigarPage scorcher deals. Maybe it's just me but various ones keep coming up every time I'm on there.

https://www.cigarpage.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jankjr

Oliva Master Blends III Mega-Sampler 20 Cigars just $69.99

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/


----------



## genomez

Oliva 5 cigar sampler for $9.95 with free shipping.

https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5-cigar-sampler-sale.html?


----------



## Hnemes

FyR 10th Anniversary 5pk for $16.96 shipped

https://www.cigarpage.com/fyr-10th-anniversary-reserva-limitada-figurado-5pk.html


----------



## ScottyB

genomez said:


> Oliva 5 cigar sampler for $9.95 with free shipping.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/oliva-5-cigar-sampler-sale.html?


I grabbed one. The MB3 and the G are two of my favorites so far, been wanting to try the O.


----------



## WNYTony

Not really a deal but just a tip. Some of you were mentioning the Roma Craft Firecracker from 2 Guys and it is up and available for order as of this morning.


----------



## Fusion

Macanudo Cafe Hide Park 5 for $5 and free shipping
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/macanudo-cafe-hyde-park-5-pack/2011936/


----------



## Jankjr

WNYTony said:


> Not really a deal but just a tip. Some of you were mentioning the Roma Craft Firecracker from 2 Guys and it is up and available for order as of this morning.


They were sold out by the time I read the email at 1130 ET!


----------



## WNYTony

Jankjr said:


> They were sold out by the time I read the email at 1130 ET!


Wow, figured it would go fast but that's lightning !

True story - I was in the E.R. with my mother (nothing serious) when the 2 Guys email came in. I started pulling out my wallet and credit card and she's like what are you doing ? Ordering some cigars mom. Lol, the look she gave me.


----------



## genomez

Jankjr said:


> They were sold out by the time I read the email at 1130 ET!


I missed it too and around the same time.


----------



## Jankjr

WNYTony said:


> Wow, figured it would go fast but that's lightning !
> 
> True story - I was in the E.R. with my mother (nothing serious) when the 2 Guys email came in. I started pulling out my wallet and credit card and she's like what are you doing ? Ordering some cigars mom. Lol, the look she gave me.


Funny!

Customer service apologized for sending me a sales alert after they had already sold out (in 69 minutes x 300 boxes). Must have experienced a technical issue...


----------



## MattT

WNYTony said:


> Wow, figured it would go fast but that's lightning !
> 
> True story - I was in the E.R. with my mother (nothing serious) when the 2 Guys email came in. I started pulling out my wallet and credit card and she's like what are you doing ? Ordering some cigars mom. Lol, the look she gave me.


I get that same look from my wife...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Holt's has 1 day sale on Las Mareas Ciclopes. Box of 20 for $94.95 includes free shipping.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/las-mareas-ciclopes-2.html


----------



## disco_potato

*Warped Maestro del Tiempo 5712 robusto * Box of 25 for $89.99 shipped.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## cvrle1

Devil Site (CBid) has Fuente Opus X Lost City Assortment 5 Cigars on free fall. Price goes down to $103.xx which is about $30 cheaper than next cheapest price. That is of course if you can find them in stock from other sites as well. A bit more than 1 day remaining.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/fuente-opus-x-lost-city-assortment-box/2957390/

They also have Oliva Master Blends III (Robusto) (5.0"x50) Pack of 20 go down to $65.xx.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-master-blends-iii/2957150/


----------



## kacey

Holt's has Box of 24 Cain 550 Maduro on sale $60 shipped Deal is only good for about 21 more hours current time 9:10am PDST
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/cain-550-maduro-5.html


----------



## Prf5415

CI has a 22% off deal today. Code whacky. Looks link until 759pm eastern. 


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Prf5415 said:


> CI has a 22% off deal today. Code whacky. Looks link until 759pm eastern.
> 
> Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


Wonder why not 25% ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Wonder why not 25% ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Today is the 22nd


----------



## Prf5415

And it’s for 22 hours


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

@Rondo

How are these tissue wrapped cigars? Penny for your thoughts...

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


----------



## disco_potato

Jankjr said:


> @Rondo
> 
> How are these tissue wrapped cigars? Penny for your thoughts...
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


Split worthy at the least.


----------



## Jankjr

THE WISE MAN MADURO TORPEDO (6.25X52 / 5 PACK) + 2 FREE WISE MAN NATURAL + FREE SHIPPING

https://www.cigarking.com/the-wise-...n-natural-free-shipping-on-your-entire-order/


----------



## disco_potato

Las Calaveras EL 2018 LC46 box of 24 for $120 shipped at Holt's.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/las-calaveras-edicion-limitada-2018-lc46.html


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Las Calaveras EL 2018 LC46 box of 24 for $120 shipped at Holt's.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/las-calaveras-edicion-limitada-2018-lc46.html


Anybody want to split one of these PM me....that's a good deal!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

GOT14U said:


> Anybody want to split one of these PM me....that's a good deal!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


If anyone else joins you, I'd take a 5er. $5 per stick is a damn good deal.


----------



## skipper469

GOT14U said:


> Anybody want to split one of these PM me....that's a good deal!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I would have, but they're sold out now.


----------



## skipper469

disco_potato said:


> Split worthy at the least.


Definitely split worthy. At that price I found them to be box worthy. It's a great smoke. It has some uneven burn issues at times but it's no big deal.


----------



## Prf5415

disco_potato said:


> If anyone else joins you, I'd take a 5er. $5 per stick is a damn good deal.


If there's 5er up for grabs I'll take one too.

Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Maybe next time...holy crap that seemed fast!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Prf5415

Ya really talk about a flash sale. Lol


Sent from my payphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jankjr said:


> @Rondo
> 
> How are these tissue wrapped cigars? Penny for your thoughts...
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


I've only had them for a week or so. I usually don't smoke anything for a few to six months. I like strong cigars in the winter and seasonally buy ahead.

You can shoutout to @Sprouthog He's the Brother who recommended them to me. I've admired his wheelhouse for a couple years, so it's a no brainer. He's one of a very few on who's word I'll buy a box blindly without flinching.


----------



## Black Six

skipper469 said:


> Definitely split worthy. At that price I found them to be box worthy. It's a great smoke. It has some uneven burn issues at times but it's no big deal.


I'd be up for 5 or maybe even 10 Ranflajos at that price if anyone is serious about a split.


----------



## cvrle1

Las Calaveras EL 2018 LC46 box of 24 for $135 shipped at Cigar Monster.

Cigar Monster has Las Calaveras EL 2018 LC46 box of 24 for $162.xx, apply RCIGAR17 coupon for 17% off to bring price down to 135.xx
Not as good of a deal as Holt's yesterday but might be good enough for some

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## disco_potato

> Good morning,
> 
> I just wanted to take a moment to let you know that I am running a deal on the Oliva Serie V, Serie V Melanio and the Serie V Melanio Maduro as we prepare to thin down on some brands before we move into another warehouse.
> 
> *The Deal:
> 
> I cut prices to about 45% off.
> 
> You will get 12 free Oliva cigars (of my choosing), a full size ceramic ashtray, a hat, Cain triple jet lighter, oliva cutter and a Fox Cigar golf towel with every box purchased.*
> 
> That's all I got.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read my email and I hope you have a great, relaxing, smoke filled weekend.
> 
> - Rob


https://foxcigar.us14.list-manage.c...035863cb75750981c4&id=894234251c&e=9b7e0a440c


----------



## cvrle1

Thompson has their 15% off + $20 gift card deal back. As usual a lot of restrictions, but some deals can still be found.

Spend $75+ and get 15% off your order + $20 gift card + free shipping. Use code: EM006885

For example you can get box (20) of L'Atelier Mad 44 for $84.96 + $20 gift card
https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/LATELIER-MAD-44-MADURO-CORONA/90192.uts?cm_vc=10662

Unfortunately their 5 pack fever deal is not included as well. It was before by accident, however they fixed it


----------



## Dran

Of course.... Just days after i mame an order from them...


----------



## ScottyB

Thoughts/comments on any of these?

https://www.cigarpage.com/loving-the-laranja.html


----------



## huffer33

ScottyB said:


> Thoughts/comments on any of these?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/loving-the-laranja.html


A bunch of reputable folks on here have recommended the laranja. I grabbed a tenner a while back but haven't put one to the flame yet.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## lex61

I had my first Laranja Reserva recently and immediately bought another ten pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

ScottyB said:


> Thoughts/comments on any of these?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/loving-the-laranja.html


The Laranja is a good smoke but, I've seen CP run better prices for them.

Not that $25 ain't bad on the corona but, just saying!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

For last several months Thompson has Espinosa Laranja Robusto Brazilian Boxed Pressed for $22.49 for 5. It is in their close out deals, so from time to time they will have 30% off code for closeouts, so it brings price down to $15.xx. It is also not excluded from their other promos as well, so you can take off 10-15% off now with one of their codes.

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/produ...BRAZILIAN-BOXED-PRESSED/94589.uts?cm_vc=10001


----------



## tazdvl

CI dropped this deal in my email about 30 minutes ago. Oliva Serie V Melanio...

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/1-day-deal/

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Rondo

25% off at JR cigars sitewide. 
Just got another box of LP9 Toro for $200 and change. The LP9 is excluded for discount at many online vendor sites. 

25OFF4ME


----------



## skipper469

Rondo said:


> 25% off at JR cigars sitewide.
> Just got another box of LP9 Toro for $200 and change. The LP9 is excluded for discount at many online vendor sites.
> 
> 25OFF4ME


Dang! It must have expired at 12 A.M. . That was fast! Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
La Palina Blowout 
Starting at $19.99 per 10 pack 
Go get em Boys n Girls









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Where at?


Pag#11 said:


> La Palina Blowout
> Starting at $19.99 per 5ver.
> Go get em Boys n Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Pag#11 said:


> La Palina Blowout
> Starting at $19.99 per 5ver.
> Go get em Boys n Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks like that's $19.99 for a 10'er.


----------



## SteveSatch

I missed the La Palina black. How are the red?


----------



## Pag#11

Dran said:


> Where at?


Cigar Page and it's for a 10 pack not 5

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Black Six said:


> Looks like that's $19.99 for a 10'er.


Correct, just edited original post thanks .still trying to wake up

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

SteveSatch said:


> I missed the La Palina black. How are the red?


Read some good reviews on it...Sure not as good as the black..Surely worth the $2.00 price tag.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## dnbrandon

I last ordered La Palina Classics from cigarpage last December for $1.50 a stick, is $1.99 the new low price?


----------



## TexaSmoke

No, but its the current low price.


dnbrandon said:


> I last ordered La Palina Classics from cigarpage last December for $1.50 a stick, is $1.99 the new low price?


----------



## disco_potato

*Boveda 65% humidity 60g 12pk* $38 shipped from CigarMonster. If you get your total to $50 you can use a 17% coupon.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/humidors-and-accessories


----------



## skipper469

I bought a 10'r of the red label. I've never tried them, but for the price I decided to take a gamble.


----------



## mpomario

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page
> La Palina Blowout
> Starting at $19.99 per 10 pack
> Go get em Boys n Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Y'all need to quit nabbing up all the Blacks. Always gone before I can check at school after 2nd period. Hehe....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

mpomario said:


> Y'all need to quit nabbing up all the Blacks. Always gone before I can check at school after 2nd period. Hehe....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have actually been waiting for them to have their deal on the black labels. Those with 6 months of rest have transformed into a really great smoke for me and I made the mistake of smoking 7 of the 10 I bought before they got good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

TexaSmoke said:


> No, but its the current low price.


:rotfl: LMAO! Wise @ss!


----------



## Jankjr

Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro Robusto (5.0"x54)

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/drew-estate-undercrown-maduro-robusto/2967882/

Regularly dropping to the $75 range for a bundle of 25


----------



## tazdvl

Jankjr said:


> Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro Robusto (5.0"x54)
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/drew-estate-undercrown-maduro-robusto/2967882/
> 
> Regularly dropping to the $75 range for a bundle of 25


I pulled the trigger at $73.56.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## cvrle1

Holt's has a 1 day flash sale on Sam Leccia White Corona box (21) Price is $49.95 and it includes free shipping. Heard a lot of people rave about these, and it seems they are harder to find. They are available on Sam's official store as well, but for triple the cost.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/sam-leccia-white-corona-6.html


----------



## Black Six

SteveSatch said:


> I missed the La Palina black. How are the red?


Looks like they've got the blacks again. Better get on that. :clock:


----------



## Dran

@Black Six, thanks for the heads up! Had to break my attempt at a spending freeze for that deal! $25 for a 10er shipped!!!


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Six said:


> Looks like they've got the blacks again. Better get on that. :clock:


That price is just too good to pass up. For that price I can buy ten, toss them in the back of my wineador and visit in a year or two.


----------



## Doug Miller

*CI special, 5 cigars for $5.00, w/ free shipping*

CI special, 5 cigars for $5.00, w/ free shipping. At this price, these are even cheap as yard 'gars!

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/ci-5-for-5-samplers/1491289


----------



## SteveSatch

Black Six said:


> Looks like they've got the blacks again. Better get on that. :clock:


Rats, No money now after after 50 Undercrowns on Cbid.


----------



## tazdvl

SteveSatch said:


> Rats, No money now after after 50 Undercrowns on Cbid.


Did you catch them for under $75 per 25 pack?

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## disco_potato

I had that cbid page running all day yesterday while I was out. Came back to see it dipped into the mid $72 range. Crazy price for that bundle.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.cigarpage.com/labor-day-free-for-all.html

Boat load of good stuff for the holiday weekend!

Ps....shop smart some prices look good but, then in a week from now you'll see CP selling the same stuff for $5 or $10 cheaper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

SteveSatch said:


> Rats, No money now after after 50 Undercrowns on Cbid.


I kinda felt bad for you until I remembered that you just got 50 Undercrowns.


----------



## SteveSatch

tazdvl said:


> Did you catch them for under $75 per 25 pack?
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


$74 and change per 25


----------



## cvrle1

Warped Maestro del Tiempo 5712 (Robusto) Box of 25 back on Cigar.com as their 1 day sale for $95. Just started so you have 20 hours to go
https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## poppajon75

Cigar Page has a sale on LFD. Some of the prices aren't too much lower than their regular (still good) prices, but every bit helps.
http://enews.cigarpage.com/q/khqpCG...NUB5YWhvby5jb23DiAziKzRWlAeI1LeHQTGN5u11c8mtA

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Fusion

For the RP lovers, lots of 5ers on sale at CP for $19.99 shipped

https://www.cigarpage.com/rocky-patel-fiver-fest.html?trk_msg=6SC8CMI380UKTF4NDITSJ5LULS&trk_contact=LDTH1L57BKIK0364UFTKGB99U8&trk_sid=NO26IAAEU632T98FD02Q2DNENC&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fwww.cigarpage.com%2frocky-patel-fiver-fest.html&utm_campaign=%2419.99+Rocky+Patel+fivers.+All+his+finest+blends.

The 30OFF off code at El Cigar Shop code is working, some nice prices on Padrons when you take 30% off
https://www.elcigarshop.com


----------



## BOSSTANK

CROWNED HEADS BLOWOUT ONE DAY ONLY
https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...-85414891&mc_cid=5f2096cf9c&mc_eid=b79489fcb9


----------



## csk415

Lots of good stuff on cigarmonster. Trip M and Hoyo black for 23ish. DE factory mad smokes for 32 (I’ll buy a 5er/10er if anybody pics some up). Plenty of other good stuff.


----------



## cvrle1

SBC has spots open for their COTM club. Go, go, go!

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-cotm-club


----------



## skipper469

cvrle1 said:


> SBC has spots open for their COTM club. Go, go, go!
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-cotm-club


Thanks for the heads up! I got a slot as I figured I could use some expansion.:grin2:

As of now though, they are sold out again.


----------



## Jankjr

Warped Futuro Seleccion Suprema Bundle of 25 - 5 5/8 X 46 (free shipping = $3.99 a stick)

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## csk415

Follow JR cigars on IG for sampler deals. This one is active now. Not a bad price for some good sticks. 
https://www.jrcigars.com/item/promos/social-media-collection-10/smsmp10


----------



## cvrle1

CP has a bunch of Tatuaje and Illusione 5ers on sale, up to 30% off

https://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-illusione-deal.html


----------



## Dran

C Fed is offering a huge prize box, to be drawn at random. All you have to do is join their closed facebook group "fedheads" when they reach 3k subscribers, they'll choose one random winner! I'd love to see this go to a Puffkin!


----------



## csk415

Some good stuff on the monster. 
Like this for $18.98 @GOT14U
Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande 5 Pack
Pack of 5 Maduro 4 3/4 x 56
Famous: $44.9958% off!


----------



## JacksonCognac

csk415 said:


> Some good stuff on the monster.
> Like this for $18.98 @*GOT14U*
> Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande 5 Pack
> Pack of 5 Maduro 4 3/4 x 56
> Famous: $44.9958% off!


Nice! Jumped on it.


----------



## Pag#11

Lots of us missed the La Palina black on Cigar page. 
Well there back in stock fellas. 5vers for 26 dollars and a 10nner for 50 something 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Pag#11 said:


> Lots of us missed the La Palina black on Cigar page.
> Well there back in stock fellas. 5vers for 26 dollars and a 10nner for 50 something
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


More like a 20 for 50 something

Good deal for $3 a stick

La Palina Black Label Toro
Size (6" x 50)
Strength Mild Full
20 CIGARS
In Stock	$58.55
MSRP $210.00
https://www.cigarpage.com/you-need-this-deal.html


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar Monster has some good deals yet again


Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto box of 10 for $45.xx and free shipping
Case Study No. 2 Belicoso box of 20 for $77.xx and free shipping


use code RCIGAR17 to bring down to these prices.


----------



## cvrle1

CBid has Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Cazadores Sampler 10 Cigars go low as $57.84
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-cazadores-sampler/2979575/

They also have once again Drew Estate Undercrown Maduro Robusto box of 25 go as low as $73.71
https://www.cigarbid.com/a/drew-estate-undercrown-maduro-robusto/2979519/


----------



## Dran

Caldwell yellow cake on cigars international for $130/$151 https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/


----------



## Prf5415

Famous is doing 30 off if you spend 150 plus free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/bugatti-medio-robusto-5-for-1/2016873/

FALL18 and free shipping = .80 for a 5 pack

Might be somebody's huckleberry!


----------



## Westside Threat

The following brands don’t apply to CI’s 20% discount...lame

Alec Bradley
Arturo Fuente
Ashton
Asylum
AVO
Bolivar
Brick House
Caldwell Cigars
Camacho
CAO
CLE
Cohiba
Crowned Heads
Davidoff
Diamond Crown
Don Sixto by Nestor Plasencia
Don Tomas Clasico Maduro
Drew Estate Herrera Esteli
Drew Estate Liga Privada
Edgar Hoill
Eiroa by Christian Eiroa
El Baton
Excalibur
Gift Cards
God of Fire
Griffin
Hoyo de Monterrey
Kristoff
La Aroma de Cuba
La Gloria Cubana
Macanudo Cigars
Nat Sherman
Padron
Partagas
Perdomo
Punch
Rocky Patel Cigars
RoMa Craft Cigars
Room 101
San Cristobal
San Lotano
Sancho Panza
Sencillo
Southern Draw Cigars
Tatuaje Cigars
Warped
Zino


----------



## lex61

At least Swisher isn’t on that list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Stinky-

Emailed just now. From Serious cigars. 20% off $200 or more today only plus free shipping over $150.

Not bad 

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/...aign=SEP4&utm_content=SEP4-180920po-03-78-001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

-Stinky- said:


> Emailed just now. From Serious cigars. 20% off $200 or more today only plus free shipping over $150.
> 
> Not bad


You might want to ask @WestsideThreat about Serious Cigars


----------



## lex61

There was some discussion about Chief Cool Arrow in the What Did You Smoke Today thread. Holt's still has them on sale for $80-$100 a box with free shipping for two of the three vitolas.

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


----------



## Black Six

lex61 said:


> There was some discussion about Chief Cool Arrow in the What Did You Smoke Today thread. Holt's still has them on sale for $80-$100 a box with free shipping for two of the three vitolas.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


 @BOSSTANK and i are still down for a box split on these if we can get some more takers.


----------



## -Stinky-

Black Six said:


> @BOSSTANK and i are still down for a box split on these if we can get some more takers.


I'm in on a split if you guys are up for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Black Six said:


> @BOSSTANK and i are still down for a box split on these if we can get some more takers.


I would also be interested

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## -Stinky-

@BOSSTANK @Black Six @akpreacherplayz pm's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

-Stinky- said:


> @BOSSTANK @Black Six @akpreacherplayz pm's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @LeatherNeck was also interested.


----------



## Dran

Black Six said:


> -Stinky- said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BOSSTANK @Black Six @akpreacherplayz pm's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> @LeatherNeck was also interested.
Click to expand...

 a few more and you guys can do a case split!


----------



## -Stinky-

Second split here! --> Box Split Room 101 Chief Arrow Cool Ranflajo
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...orums/vb/showthread.php?t=278782&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

Small Batch has 50% off Caldwell all out Kings with code AOK and +5% reward points today


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
Jet lighters from $4.99
Xikar VX2 cutter $23.81 I love mine I paid close to $40 bucks
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page
> Jet lighters from $4.99
> Xikar VX2 cutter $23.81 I love mine I paid close to $40 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The travel cases are unbelievably cheap.. I have three already, but it's very tempting.

Best sale I've seen in a while.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pag#11 said:


> Cigar Page
> Jet lighters from $4.99
> Xikar VX2 cutter $23.81 I love mine I paid close to $40 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I grabbed another V cutter as I have misplaced mine plus some lighter fuel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

FYI.....Black works Boondocks sticks are out!
Search around also, don’t do what I just did and pay retail...I should have searched and I could have saved myself $20-$30 on a box....I hate when I do that....oh well!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

Xikar VX2 couldn’t pass it up at that price, like I really need another cutter, lol.


----------



## UBC03

Let me set you straight there young man.We won't tolerate that kinda talk around here...


Olecharlie said:


> Xikar VX2 couldn't pass it up at that price, like I really need another cutter, lol.


YOU ALWAYS NEED ANOTHER CUTTER!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> Let me set you straight there young man.We won't tolerate that kinda talk around here...YOU ALWAYS NEED ANOTHER CUTTER!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, I was following forum rules! Staying compliant! Hope wifee believes me.


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> Let me set you straight there young man.We won't tolerate that kinda talk around here...YOU ALWAYS NEED ANOTHER CUTTER!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good call. Just ordered the v cutter, and for good measure the ultra mag g2 lighter and few bottles of go juice.


----------



## Pag#11

Awesome guys. I knew a few of ya's would jump on in . Definitely some good deals in there. Glad I could help. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Mi Querida SakaKhan (Churchill) (7.0"x50) Pack of 10

*$49.99 w/ free shipping*

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## GOT14U

Jankjr said:


> Mi Querida SakaKhan (Churchill) (7.0"x50) Pack of 10
> 
> *$49.99 w/ free shipping*
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


That is gonna be one looooong smoke!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

No way I could pass this up. 7x50 Mi Querida for $5 all in? Yep


----------



## Shaver702

Cigar.com has a 20% off sitewide sale
Promo: OFF20



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Shaver702 said:


> Cigar.com has a 20% off sitewide sale
> Promo: OFF20
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On order over $99. Exclusions:


Aging Room
Alec Bradley
Arturo Fuente Cigars
Ashton
Asylum
AVO
Bolivar
Boutique Blends La Boheme
Boutique Blends La Boheme Encantador
Brick House
Caldwell
Camacho
CAO
CLE
Cohiba
Crowned Heads
Cusano
Davidoff
Diamond Crown
Don Sixto by Nestor Plasencia
Don Tomas
Drew Estate Herrera Esteli
Drew Estate Herrera Estelí Norteño
Drew Estate Liga Privada No. 9
Drew Estate Liga Privada T52
Drew Estate Liga Privada Unico Serie
Drew Estate Liga Privada Unico Serie
Dunhill
Edgar Hoill
Eiroa
El Baton
Excalibur
Foundry
Gift Cards
Gispert
God of Fire
H. Upmann
Hoyo de Monterrey
Juan Lopez
Kristoff
La Aroma de Cuba
La Boheme
La Gloria Cubana
La Tradicion Perdomo Reserve Sun Grown
Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler
Liga Privada T52 Tasting Sampler
Macanudo
Montecristo
Nat Sherman
Oliveros
Onyx Reserve
Padron
Partagas
Perdomo
Punch Cigars
Rocky Patel Cigars
RoMa Craft Cigars
Romeo y Julieta
Room 101
Royal Danish
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal
San Lotano
Sancho Panza
Sencillo
Southern Draw Cigars
Swag
Tatuaje
The Griffin's
Trinidad
VegaFina
Warped Cigars
Zino
So, Swishers for all!


----------



## Spencer480

I am a noob so I wanted to know if these are any good,the price makes me question if they are


----------



## disco_potato

Spencer480 said:


> I am a noob so I wanted to know if these are any good,the price makes me question if they are


Both the original Herrera Estelli and the Norteno are top notch smokes.


----------



## -Stinky-

Spencer480 said:


> I am a noob so I wanted to know if these are any good,the price makes me question if they are


Good deal especially if full box of 25. I'd hop all over it x5.........but I hate box press with a passion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

So..... Where did you say this deal was on the norteno?? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

BKurt said:


> So..... Where did you say this deal was on the norteno??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 JR cigars and it's a box of ten


----------



## -Stinky-

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/for-12-hours-herrera-esteli-norteno-lonsdale-only-49-95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Holts had the same deal yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Cain 550 habano and maduro for 2.49 a piece shipped at holts. Not a bad cigar at that price


----------



## Pius X

https://www.cigarpage.com/the-liquidation-station.html

Does anyone know how these fyr are?


----------



## greasemonger

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/the-liquidation-station.html
> 
> Does anyone know how these fyr are?


I like the maduros, but the habanos haven't gotten much love lately.


----------



## Pius X

I see they have the maduros on sale as well, thats a great price if they're good sticks. Problem is I can't roll the dice on a box of something I've never tried before. 95 rated though??


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pius X said:


> I see they have the maduros on sale as well, thats a great price if they're good sticks. Problem is I can't roll the dice on a box of something I've never tried before. 95 rated though??


For the price, you can't beat them.


----------



## -Stinky-

greasemonger said:


> I like the maduros, but the habanos haven't gotten much love lately.


good looking out. Grabbed a few bundles just now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar Monster has Surrogates Cracker Crumbs maduro, 5 pack for 9.98. Add 11 of them to get price over $100, and then use their $20 off $100 coupon. Final price comes out to $89.78 for 55 cigars.

They also have Las Calaveras LE 2018 LC50, box of 24 for $147.xx after the RCIGAR17 coupon

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## -Stinky-

double post


----------



## -Stinky-

Triple post


----------



## chad51177

Noob here. Which Maduro of the 
Flores y Rodriguez do you guys recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

chad51177 said:


> Noob here. Which Maduro of the
> Flores y Rodriguez do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually get the magicos


----------



## chad51177

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> I usually get the magicos


#metoo but I've had a couple of the torpedos that were good as well. Last order was a bundle of magicos


----------



## Ewood

cvrle1 said:


> Cigar Monster has Surrogates Cracker Crumbs maduro, 5 pack for 9.98. Add 11 of them to get price over $100, and then use their $20 off $100 coupon. Final price comes out to $89.78 for 55 cigars.
> 
> They also have Las Calaveras LE 2018 LC50, box of 24 for $147.xx after the RCIGAR17 coupon
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/


Jumped all over the Crux Ninfamaniac, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky-

Chief Arrow Cool $79.99 free shipping 4 1/2 x 52 stick
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-filerokee-1.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

-Stinky- said:


> Chief Arrow Cool $79.99 free shipping 4 1/2 x 52 stick
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-filerokee-1.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I wish this was for a different vitola...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie

-Stinky- said:


> Chief Arrow Cool $79.99 free shipping 4 1/2 x 52 stick
> https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-filerokee-1.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this size, couldn't pass this deal up!


----------



## -Stinky-

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/aging-room-small-batch.html

May grab a couple boxes. Good price on these and a great smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

https://www.cigarpage.com/keep-the-party-going.html

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## greypilgrim76

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/keep-the-party-going.html
> 
> What do you guys think of these?


I've heard good things about the Reserve Champagne, and the price seems right. I'm trying to talk myself out of them, actually!


----------



## Kidvegas

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/keep-the-party-going.html
> 
> What do you guys think of these?


There a good smoke " to wet your beak" with. Smoked many Perdomo when first jumping into the hobby. Nice construction and seemed to always draw well. Grab a fiver of cheapies to try and see how things go.

I say this with all respect. There an ok cigar but, like myself and I'm sure many others you'll grow outta them quickly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

-Stinky- said:


> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/aging-room-small-batch.html
> 
> May grab a couple boxes. Good price on these and a great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I smell another box split? >


----------



## -Stinky-

disco_potato said:


> Do I smell another box split? >




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Any JR codes ???


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle Robusto 20bx - $87.96 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+robusto+cigars/item+52055

Corona Gorda 20bx - $83.96 
https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+corona+gorda+cigars/item+52057

use code *podcast20*

Downside is shipping and Famous now collects tax. For shipping, you can see if cigar monster has anything you like. Can't do anything about the tax.

Cigar Monster also seems to have a ton of accessories, for once, with quite large discounts. Even items that were just announced at IPCPR.


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle Robusto 20bx - $87.96
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+robusto+cigars/item+52055
> 
> Corona Gorda 20bx - $83.96
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+corona+gorda+cigars/item+52057
> 
> use code *podcast20*
> 
> Downside is shipping and Famous now collects tax. For shipping, you can see if cigar monster has anything you like. Can't do anything about the tax.
> 
> Cigar Monster also seems to have a ton of accessories, for once, with quite large discounts. Even items that were just announced at IPCPR.


Just got me a box. That's a killer deal!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Fusion

GOT14U said:


> Any JR codes ???
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


10% code 10PERCENTA1

There is a 25% one also but you need to spend over $100 not sure on this 1 but worth a try

25% code

25OFF4ME


----------



## GOT14U

I was all over this deal! thanks!


disco_potato said:


> Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle Robusto 20bx - $87.96
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+robusto+cigars/item+52055
> 
> Corona Gorda 20bx - $83.96
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/black+belt+buckle+corona+gorda+cigars/item+52057
> 
> use code *podcast20*
> 
> Downside is shipping and Famous now collects tax. For shipping, you can see if cigar monster has anything you like. Can't do anything about the tax.
> 
> Cigar Monster also seems to have a ton of accessories, for once, with quite large discounts. Even items that were just announced at IPCPR.


----------



## GOT14U

Fusion said:


> 10% code 10PERCENTA1
> 
> There is a 25% one also but you need to spend over $100 not sure on this 1 but worth a try
> 
> 25% code
> 
> 25OFF4ME


Thanks

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## lex61

Flores y Rodriguez... Not bad for these prices

https://www.cigarpage.com/a-flores-gran-bargain.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Here you go if you like RP edge sticks. Free shipping also.
https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/rp-unreleased-edge-san-andreas-maduro/


----------



## cjmmm47

20 pack of Cuba Libre One Brute for 34.99, free shipping from CI

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/cuba-libre-one-cigars/1412385/


----------



## BKurt

I don't think this has been posted here, but Cigar Page is running a 10 pack Boutique deal until Friday. Really good deals on there.. 

Some noteworthy items 
La Palina Black label 10 pack for $38 
CAO Brazilia Gol 10 pack for $33 

Free shipping 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

BKurt said:


> I don't think this has been posted here, but Cigar Page is running a 10 pack Boutique deal until Friday. Really good deals on there..
> 
> Some noteworthy items
> La Palina Black label 10 pack for $38
> CAO Brazilia Gol 10 pack for $33
> 
> Free shipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They have La Palina for cheaper when they are running special on just them.


----------



## Prf5415

cvrle1 said:


> They have La Palina for cheaper when they are running special on just them.


Some of the cigars the price for a 10 pack are higher than 2 5 packs and when you put the 2 5ers in the cart you still get whatever extra thing there giving away. It's not much maybe a buck or 2 but I always thought a sale was a better price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

For those that can stomach the thought, CI is running some killer deals...
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robusto/2003849/
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/genesis-the-project-toro/2001449/
Also, I think I'm going to pick up a box of 50 Caldwell yellowcake!


----------



## Pius X

https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-tenski-feast.html

CP has oliva v dbl robusto 10 for 56.. Was tempted but I'm running out of room in my humi! Just ordered some prensados though!


----------



## BKurt

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-tenski-feast.html
> 
> CP has oliva v dbl robusto 10 for 56.. Was tempted but I'm running out of room in my humi! Just ordered some prensados though!


I was looking at the prensados also.. never had them... but already ordered two items.. I'm thinking one more might be in order  Bella's artes for $56 might be calling my name...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-tenski-feast.html
> 
> CP has oliva v dbl robusto 10 for 56.. Was tempted but I'm running out of room in my humi! Just ordered some prensados though!


I'm so tempted to bite on those Mi Queridas, but I have a rule about not buying more than 5 of anything that I've not tried before.


----------



## Pius X

I bought the melanios... Someone help me take away my credit cards please!!!


----------



## Dran

If anyone here took your cards.... They'd only buy cigars!


----------



## Westside Threat

Another Chief Cool Arrow deal, this time for the 6.5 x 50. Box of 20 for $84.95 and free shipping ($4.24 a cigar). This might break me.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo-2.html


----------



## cvrle1

Westside Threat said:


> Another Chief Cool Arrow deal, this time for the 6.5 x 50. Box of 20 for $84.95 and free shipping ($4.24 a cigar). This might break me.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo-2.html


Filerokee - 4.5 x 52 is still on sale as well, just in a different spot

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html

All 3 sizes were on sale for last week or so on this page, so this 1 day deal is not really a 1 day deal in the end.


----------



## Westside Threat

cvrle1 said:


> Filerokee - 4.5 x 52 is still on sale as well, just in a different spot
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html
> 
> All 3 sizes were on sale for last week or so on this page, so this 1 day deal is not really a 1 day deal in the end.


crafty SOB's


----------



## cvrle1

Few deals once again at Monster

Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto box of 10 for $49.78 (RCIGAR17 code)
Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle Sublime 5 pack - Add 4 packs to get price over $100 and then use code to bring price down to $92.74 for 20 cigars (PODCAST20 code)

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## Pius X

cvrle1 said:


> Few deals once again at Monster
> 
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto box of 10 for $49.78 (RCIGAR17 code)
> Crowned Heads Four Kicks Black Belt Buckle Sublime 5 pack - Add 4 packs to get price over $100 and then use code to bring price down to $92.74 for 20 cigars (PODCAST20 code)
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/


Wow could have saved myself 10 bucks should have waited!!


----------



## Fusion

New deals on Cigarpage, Great selection of AJ Fernandez 5ers, some very good prices and as always free shipping

https://www.cigarpage.com/new-aj-fernandez-deal.html


----------



## JtAv8tor

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd

Don't let these pass you up. Good price and great smokes

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd
> 
> Don't let these pass you up. Good price and great smokes
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


He speaks the truth! These are very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd
> 
> Don't let these pass you up. Good price and great smokes
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Had to do it

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JtAv8tor

akpreacherplayz said:


> Had to do it
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Last years batch was excellent and I only got a 5er this year I got 20

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## disco_potato

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/back-door-bambi
https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/el-suavesito

Lost and Found's Back Door Bambi and El Suavesito part of Scotty's Corner at SBC, with code SCOTTY.

5er of BDB is $36 and 5er of El Suavesito is $22. Very, very tempted but have to stop myself.


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/back-door-bambi
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/el-suavesito
> 
> Lost and Found's Back Door Bambi and El Suavesito part of Scotty's Corner at SBC, with code SCOTTY.
> 
> 5er of BDB is $36 and 5er of El Suavesito is $22. Very, very tempted but have to stop myself.


Was not impressed with either of those....probably why they are in Scotty's corner I think. Those were all HYPE and no show....for me anyways....there are some decent sticks in that section tho...so ya just never know.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U

Any famous smoke shop codes?


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cvrle1

GOT14U said:


> Any famous smoke shop codes?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


As always: RCIGAR17 for 17% off $50
They also have COLUMBUS40 for $40 off $150, with some restrictions
And there is PODCAST20 for 20% off $100. Some possible restrictions as well

These all work on Monster as well


----------



## GOT14U

thank you all! even the PM's


cvrle1 said:


> As always: RCIGAR17 for 17% off $50
> They also have COLUMBUS40 for $40 off $150, with some restrictions
> And there is PODCAST20 for 20% off $100. Some possible restrictions as well
> 
> These all work on Monster as well


----------



## disco_potato

-Stinky- said:


> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/aging-room-small-batch.html
> 
> May grab a couple boxes. Good price on these and a great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20ct - $59.99

https://atlanticcigar.com/aging-room-small-batch-m356ii-mezzo-toro-20-pack/


----------



## -Stinky-

disco_potato said:


> 20ct - $59.99
> 
> https://atlanticcigar.com/aging-room-small-batch-m356ii-mezzo-toro-20-pack/


Of course &#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

cjmmm47 said:


> 20 pack of Cuba Libre One Brute for 34.99, free shipping from CI
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/cuba-libre-one-cigars/1412385/


Have you had these? I hear good things


----------



## cjmmm47

Pius X said:


> Have you had these? I hear good things


I haven't had the Brute size, but have had the Toro and Robusto and did enjoy both of them quite a bit. I picked up this deal...


----------



## cvrle1

Blind Man's Bluff Connecticut Corona box of 20 for $68.87 from Monster. use code RCIGAR17 to bring down to this price
https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Cigar Federation Mystery Boutique Sampler - $25

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BKurt

CP is doing it's La Palina Black label deal today. 10 for $39 

Looks like the La Palinas are constantly on sale at CP.. I jumped on the 10 pack deal last week for the black label. Haven't tried the other ones

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cigar Federation Mystery Boutique Sampler - $25
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


(sigh) I'm already a sucker for < $30 5 packs.. add on *mystery* and *Boutique* and I never stood a chance at resisting this.. hopefully they provide a good collection.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BKurt said:


> (sigh) I'm already a sucker for < $30 5 packs.. add on *mystery* and *Boutique* and I never stood a chance at resisting this.. hopefully they provide a good collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm with you bro

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## mpomario

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'm with you bro
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Just gauging by their selection I'd bet its a deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

mpomario said:


> Just gauging by their selection I'd bet its a deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems like it!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

If that's the mystery sampler...stay outta my cookie jar! 

That means go get em and don't look back. Have not had a bad mystery package from Cfed....


JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd
> 
> Don't let these pass you up. Good price and great smokes
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## disco_potato

Don't forget to use RCIGAR or RCIGARS, one of them, for 10% off. Those mystery samplers are a steal!


----------



## Spencer480

Hickorynut said:


> If that's the mystery sampler...stay outta my cookie jar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means go get em and don't look back. Have not had a bad mystery package from Cfed....
> 
> 
> JtAv8tor said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd
> 
> Don't let these pass you up. Good price and great smokes
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..
Click to expand...

 couldn't help but grab a ten count mystery sampler after I saw this.


----------



## Hickorynut

disco_potato said:


> Don't forget to use RCIGAR or RCIGARS, one of them, for 10% off. Those mystery samplers are a steal!


Don't forget PUFF10.... 

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## PanzaVerde

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cigar Federation Mystery Boutique Sampler - $25
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I saw this too and had to jump all over the 10pk. Now to ask forgiveness from the wife


----------



## Pius X

cjmmm47 said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had these? I hear good things
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the Brute size, but have had the Toro and Robusto and did enjoy both of them quite a bit. I picked up this deal...
Click to expand...

 Is it a cigar you can sit down and savour? Or more of an everyday or yardgar variety? I'm sooooo tempted been fighting it off!


----------



## cjmmm47

Pius X said:


> Is it a cigar you can sit down and savour? Or more of an everyday or yardgar variety? I'm sooooo tempted been fighting it off!


It's so hard to say because I'm still learning tastes, flavors, etc, but I can definitely say that it's something that I was able to sit back, relax, and enjoy!


----------



## disco_potato

Pius X said:


> Is it a cigar you can sit down and savour? Or more of an everyday or yardgar variety? I'm sooooo tempted been fighting it off!


Everyday smoke. Not something you need to concentrate on.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/alec-bradley-firestarter-kit/2009315/


----------



## greypilgrim76

https://www.cigarpage.com/dominican-heavyweights-hall-o-famers-kp-cp082.html

This seems like a pretty good deal price-wise, but I'm not familiar with the Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. Thoughts?


----------



## BOSSTANK

http://enews.cigarpage.com/q/QwC3_3...AyQFlBSE9PLkNPTcOIW-bg2v2pcILPNmob-iL4bgVji5g


----------



## disco_potato

This one is directed at @GOT14U more than anyone.

Cigarplace.biz box of 2017 LC50 $143.99 shipped, Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC50 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz

LC46 is $127.99 shipped but I know it's not your favorite. Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC46 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz


----------



## GOT14U

disco_potato said:


> This one is directed at @GOT14U more than anyone.
> 
> Cigarplace.biz box of 2017 LC50 $143.99 shipped, Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC50 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz
> 
> LC46 is $127.99 shipped but I know it's not your favorite. Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC46 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz


Man I wish I could...on a buying freeze for a while...the LC46 are great bud....this is a great deal!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> This one is directed at @GOT14U more than anyone.
> 
> Cigarplace.biz box of 2017 LC50 $143.99 shipped, Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC50 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz
> 
> LC46 is $127.99 shipped but I know it's not your favorite. Lowest Price For Las Calaveras Edicion Limitada 2017 LC46 Cigars Online | CigarPlace.biz





GOT14U said:


> Man I wish I could...on a buying freeze for a while...the LC46 are great bud....this is a great deal!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's a great price for a cigar I really enjoy... either of you want to split a box of LC46s?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JPT

Cigarpage

Sale on Padrons:

https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-the-interruption.html

Picked up 5x 5 pack 2000 maduro.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@greypilgrim76
Padron went on sale today at Cigarpage


----------



## Prf5415

Serious cigars has a box of 10 deal. Some kinda suck but they have 10 HERRERA ESTELI MIAMI EDITION for 39.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/ci-s-greatest-hits-ii-samplers/1509915/

Use code SA7430 for 9.99 plus 2.99 promo ship on whole order


----------



## -Stinky-

Prf5415 said:


> Serious cigars has a box of 10 deal. Some kinda suck but they have 10 HERRERA ESTELI MIAMI EDITION for 39.99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I held off from last months deal that was 79.99 for 10

Held off until now that is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

SoCal Gunner said:


> That's a great price for a cigar I really enjoy... either of you want to split a box of LC46s?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I wasn't planning on it, but you know what, I think I would if the offer still stands.


----------



## greypilgrim76

TexaSmoke said:


> @greypilgrim76
> Padron went on sale today at Cigarpage


You know, it's funny. I got an email about that offer, but as far as I can tell (at least for base Padron line), the prices don't seem to be any different than they were yesterday or last week. I'm showing $19.99 for the Londres 5-pack (natural and maduro), which are the ones I've been planning to order, and they were the same price last week. Anybody seeing anything different, or does Cigarpage just highlight their normal prices with these emails?

(Of course, that 19.99 price is still pretty good!)


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> I wasn't planning on it, but you know what, I think I would if the offer still stands.


Alright, let's do it... which of us is ordering?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Pius X

Is there a difference between the 1964 series and the 1964 anniversary series? I noticed CP doesnt say anniversary


----------



## disco_potato

SoCal Gunner said:


> Alright, let's do it... which of us is ordering?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I'll leave that up to you. Either way works for me.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> I'll leave that up to you. Either way works for me.


Well, I just went to order and they jumped from $127 to $160 - damn it.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## disco_potato

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, I just went to order and they jumped from $127 to $160 - damn it.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Showing $128 for me. Let me know if it worked for you otherwise I'll get them.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> Showing $128 for me. Let me know if it worked for you otherwise I'll get them.


Fire away!

WTF?









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## disco_potato

SoCal Gunner said:


> Fire away!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


It doesn't subtract the discount til they're in the cart.

Box ordered.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> It doesn't subtract the discount til they're in the cart.
> 
> Box ordered.


D'oh!

Ok - shoot me your payment info

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## g1k

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/ci-s-greatest-hits-ii-samplers/1509915/
> 
> Use code SA7430 for 9.99 plus 2.99 promo ship on whole order


Thanks - just grabbed one.

Ryan


----------



## skipper469

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/ci-s-greatest-hits-ii-samplers/1509915/
> 
> Use code SA7430 for 9.99 plus 2.99 promo ship on whole order


Ordered one also. Thanks!


----------



## cvrle1

Monster has bundle (20) of Leaf by Oscar Maduro in Toro size for $89.58. From what I heard it is a great cigar, and this is by far the lowest price I saw it go for. Would jump on it, but no more room. Add to the cart and use PODCAST20 coupon to bring it down.

you can also get 7 packs of Crux Ninfamaniac Dark (5 cigars in each pack = 35 cigars total) for $83.88. Add 7 packs and use same code as above.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar.com has Guardian of the Farm Campeon (Torpedo) pack of 25 for $137.50. It is daily deal, so only 5 1/2 hours remain on it.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## akpreacherplayz

BLTC 5 cigar sampler $40 on Cigar Federation use code rcigars for 10% off.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...137679249&mc_cid=db1dcdb5cf&mc_eid=488ef18481

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pius X

AB prensado 5 packs for $20 on CP that's a steal


----------



## Pag#11

Cigar Page 
Brick House 10 packs $ 28 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

Pius X said:


> AB prensado 5 packs for $20 on CP that's a steal


That is a steal.. i put myself on a buying freeze.. need to stop reading this thread lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

BKurt said:


> That is a steal.. i put myself on a buying freeze.. need to stop reading this thread lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=c52b86be03&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=c52b86be03&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd




Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## bozoo

Pius X said:


> AB prensado 5 packs for $20 on CP that's a steal


Yup - and lost art as well. Got them both already, thanks for the hint!


----------



## greasemonger

JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=c52b86be03&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd


Had to snag a 5er


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=c52b86be03&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd


That's just mean. But I chuckled.


----------



## 2301hb

This may be old news but Superior Cigar has Camacho American Barrel Aged for what appears to be a great price. $116.66 for a box of 20 Robusto. Other sizes are available. Looks like I can't post links yet but I'm sure you can find it. It's in the closeouts.

Joe


----------



## Pius X

bozoo said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> AB prensado 5 packs for $20 on CP that's a steal
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - and lost art as well. Got them both already, thanks for the hint!
Click to expand...

Do you know How the lost art compares to the original?


----------



## Shaver702

Yellow cake on sale. Never had one but be willing to do a box split 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Shaver702 said:


> Yellow cake on sale. Never had one but be willing to do a box split
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up grabbed a box.


----------



## Ewood

Holts has free shipping on all sizes of the Chief Cool Arrow if you haven't grabbed your box yet! https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


----------



## greasemonger

Ewood said:


> Holts has free shipping on all sizes of the Chief Cool Arrow if you haven't grabbed your box yet! https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


Yep, grabbed a box of those and the 101 SA yesterday. At this rate they won't be around long lol.


----------



## Bigjohn

kacey said:


> Thanks for the heads up grabbed a box.


I'd do a split on the yellow cake if anyone is buying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Shaver702 said:


> Yellow cake on sale. Never had one but be willing to do a box split
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bigjohn said:


> I'd do a split on the yellow cake if anyone is buying
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm game and can do the ordering if needed - Let me know.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Bigjohn

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm game and can do the ordering if needed - Let me know.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


 @kacey hooked me up with these but I am down for a different box split, need to fill some holes after a long trip where I had gone through an entire tupper LOL. Down for literally anything decent. prefer smaller RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Bigjohn said:


> @kacey hooked me up with these but I am down for a different box split, need to fill some holes after a long trip where I had gone through an entire tupper LOL. Down for literally anything decent. prefer smaller RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well I would be happy to sell you some sticks.


----------



## Toolguy

All of these online suppliers are making me an addict! A purchasing addict that is. I can't seem to go more than a week without buying more. Arrrgggg!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Toolguy said:


> All of these online suppliers are making me an addict! A purchasing addict that is. I can't seem to go more than a week without buying more. Arrrgggg!


It gets better.


----------



## Spencer480

Toolguy said:


> All of these online suppliers are making me an addict! A purchasing addict that is. I can't seem to go more than a week without buying more. Arrrgggg!


 I have the same problem and i am out of room but that will not stop me.


----------



## greasemonger

Even though I still have lots of partial 5ers, I find myself now looking for box and bundle deals on stuff I know I like. I don't want to have a narrow scope, but there's a handful that just scratch the itch. I figure once I get through the random stuff, if I "rediscover" something thats rested nicely, I can always grab singles at the B&M (foundation offerings for instance). This reminds me I need to consolidate the kegerador for some incoming arrivals...


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Even though I still have lots of partial 5ers, I find myself now looking for box and bundle deals on stuff I know I like. I don't want to have a narrow scope, but there's a handful that just scratch the itch. I figure once I get through the random stuff, if I "rediscover" something thats rested nicely, I can always grab singles at the B&M (foundation offerings for instance). This reminds me I need to consolidate the kegerador for some incoming arrivals...


Just buy boxes. If you don't like it sell it for what you have in to it...that's my motto...I have only sold 2 boxes.....and I buy sight unseen most of the time...take a walk on the wild side!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Bigjohn said:


> @kacey hooked me up with these but I am down for a different box split, need to fill some holes after a long trip where I had gone through an entire tupper LOL. Down for literally anything decent. prefer smaller RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, we'll keep our eyes open and see what pops up next.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nicaraguans Overruns on sale

https://www.cigarpage.com/first-class-nicaraguan-premiums.html

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## THERAYaka

From personal experience, are these cigars any good? 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

THERAYaka said:


> From personal experience, are these cigars any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


My #1 budget smoke both the Habano and Maduro are phenomenal

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## THERAYaka

So, I'm assuming that they're not Cuban sandwiches? Do they need sitting time and how long have you been enjoying cigars? Thank you. I bought those Padilla's through a cigarpage deal and they were horrible.


akpreacherplayz said:


> My #1 budget smoke both the Habano and Maduro are phenomenal
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

THERAYaka said:


> So, I'm assuming that they're not Cuban sandwiches? Do they need sitting time and how long have you been enjoying cigars? Thank you. I bought those Padilla's through a cigarpage deal and they were horrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Give em a few days to acclimate and light up. I've been smoking cigars since December but as far as wether these are any good you can ask around. You'll find that everyone that tries them are "pleasantly surprised" at how good they are for the price. They will easily surpass many $5-6 cigars in both flavor and construction.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## THERAYaka

Thanks again, much appreciated!


akpreacherplayz said:


> Give em a few days to acclimate and light up. I've been smoking cigars since December but as far as wether these are any good you can ask around. You'll find that everyone that tries them are "pleasantly surprised" at how good they are for the price. They will easily surpass many $5-6 cigars in both flavor and construction.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

akpreacherplayz said:


> Give em a few days to acclimate and light up. I've been smoking cigars since December but as far as wether these are any good you can ask around. You'll find that everyone that tries them are "pleasantly surprised" at how good they are for the price. They will easily surpass many $5-6 cigars in both flavor and construction.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


The description says that the shape and size might give up the identity of the cigar, have you ID any of them?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Northern_26 said:


> The description says that the shape and size might give up the identity of the cigar, have you ID any of them?


Nah I don't have the time for all that, I just know they are good.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Northern_26 said:


> The description says that the shape and size might give up the identity of the cigar, have you ID any of them?


The ones I bought looking similar to Oliva G maduro.


----------



## disco_potato

Northern_26 said:


> The description says that the shape and size might give up the identity of the cigar, have you ID any of them?


Some look like Oliva Helion sizes. Others perdomo. Some look like "no name" brands. I think some are AJ sticks. They aren't all from 1 factory.
Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## 2301hb

Just got an email from Holt's. Good deal on some of the Aging Room. 70% off plus free shipping.

Joe


----------



## Northern_26

disco_potato said:


> Some look like Oliva Helion sizes. Others perdomo. Some look like "no name" brands. I think some are AJ sticks. They aren't all from 1 factory.
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I know I will like the maduro sticks, just wanted to see if the ones with the Connecticut wrappers would be worth a try.


----------



## Ewood

Holts has Drew Estate Norteno on deep discount https://www.holts.com/cigars/clearance/norteno-by-drew-estate.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Ewood said:


> Holts has Drew Estate Norteno on deep discount https://www.holts.com/cigars/clearance/norteno-by-drew-estate.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Missed it by that much."  Put a box of 50+humi in the cart and got the sorry we are out of those message literally missed it by a minute. OHH well I got a bundle of 25


----------



## disco_potato

kacey said:


> "Missed it by that much."  Put a box of 50+humi in the cart and got the sorry we are out of those message literally missed it by a minute. OHH well I got a bundle of 25


These are a steal.


----------



## THERAYaka

Those are VERY GOOD cigars!


Ewood said:


> Holts has Drew Estate Norteno on deep discount https://www.holts.com/cigars/clearance/norteno-by-drew-estate.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

https://www.cigarpage.com/montecristo-monte-by-aj-fernandez-robusto-10pk.html

Just tried one of these from @Olecharlie the other day and it was great. Seems like a good price at $5 a stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

FyR 16$ 10 packs!
https://www.cigarpage.com/fyr-in-th...hole&utm_campaign=Just+$1.60+for+95-rated+FyR


----------



## Pius X

https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...&utm_campaign=all_geos&utm_term=super-sampler

New 10 for $15 sampler


----------



## Doug Miller

Pius X said:


> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...&utm_campaign=all_geos&utm_term=super-sampler
> 
> New 10 for $15 sampler


I'd be all over that if there was free shipping! Every so often one of the big mail order places has a deal like that, usually a manufacturer's promo.


----------



## Pius X

Dont worry the deal is always good. Holts specials usually have free shipping so can always add on if you find something you like


----------



## Olecharlie

kacey said:


> "Missed it by that much."  Put a box of 50+humi in the cart and got the sorry we are out of those message literally missed it by a minute. OHH well I got a bundle of 25


These are still available in 25-28 count bundles and boxes,several sizes. You won't find a better price for this cigar.


----------



## kacey

Olecharlie said:


> These are still available in 25-28 count bundles and boxes,several sizes. You won't find a better price for this cigar.


I bought a bundle. I just missed out on the 50ct pack plus humidor

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

kacey said:


> I bought a bundle. I just missed out on the 50ct pack plus humidor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I missed out too. It looked like a nice humi filled with good sticks at $2.80 each. Even without the humi it was a steal. I think I got a great deal on my box but maybe a bit less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Monster has Tatuaje Skinny Monster Cazadores Edition for $68 after coupon. Use RCIGAR17 to bring down to that price

https://www.cigarmonster.com/ (It's all the way at the bottom)


----------



## csk415

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/promos/social-media-collection-17/smsmp17

Not a bad deal. Not sure how long it will last


----------



## lex61

Herrera Esteli Toro 25 pack is $99.99 including shipping for the next ten hours at cigar.com

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spencer480

Any codes for cigar federation


----------



## kacey

Spencer480 said:


> Any codes for cigar federation


No Cigar fed does not do sales or codes as near as I can tell


----------



## Spencer480

kacey said:


> Spencer480 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any codes for cigar federation
> 
> 
> 
> No Cigar fed does not do sales or codes as near as I can tell
Click to expand...

I found one the code was PUFF10


----------



## BKurt

Thanks! Puff10 (and botl10) totally works

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Spencer480 said:


> I found one the code was PUFF10


Last time I tried the PUFF codes they did not work could have been what I was ordering. So it does not hurt to try them.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

So does Rcigars I believe


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Spencer480 said:


> Any codes for cigar federation


Yes, PUFF10 and Rcigars works as long as it isn't a sale item.


----------



## -Stinky-

Hererra Esteli Miami Corona Extra Boxes 29.99

I already picked up my allotment Hurry before I consider buying more

https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-miami-edition/corona-extra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

-Stinky- said:


> Hererra Esteli Miami Corona Extra Boxes 29.99
> 
> I already picked up my allotment Hurry before I consider buying more
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-miami-edition/corona-extra
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG...If I wasn't saving my remaining cigar cash for more CH Buckeye Lands I would be so over this deal. The Miami blend is over the top awesome.


----------



## cjmmm47

Gilberto Oliva boxes on sale @ Holts w/ free shipping...

39.99 for box of 20 Corona
49.99 for box of 20 Robusto

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-gilberto-oliva-reserva.html


----------



## disco_potato

-Stinky- said:


> Hererra Esteli Miami Corona Extra Boxes 29.99
> 
> I already picked up my allotment Hurry before I consider buying more
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-miami-edition/corona-extra
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate you so so so much. :vs_mad:


----------



## -Stinky-

disco_potato said:


> I hate you so so so much. :vs_mad:


Just placed another order for some boxes You guys had your chance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonCognac

-Stinky- said:


> Hererra Esteli Miami Corona Extra Boxes 29.99
> 
> I already picked up my allotment Hurry before I consider buying more
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-miami-edition/corona-extra
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a good deal. I jumped on a box!


----------



## haegejc

JacksonCognac said:


> Seems like a good deal. I jumped on a box!


I also jumped on a box. looking forward to trying the Miami Hererra Esteli


----------



## disco_potato

Padron Family Reserve Sampler Natural or Maduro - $45. That's borderline ridiculous. I wish I waited a day before placing my order. Would've jumped on these as well.

https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...e-gift-pack-maduro/pdfr3?tracking_source=deal

https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...e-gift-pack-natural/pdfr?tracking_source=deal


----------



## Ewood

disco_potato said:


> Padron Family Reserve Sampler Natural or Maduro - $45. That's borderline ridiculous. I wish I waited a day before placing my order. Would've jumped on these as well.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...e-gift-pack-maduro/pdfr3?tracking_source=deal
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/item/...e-gift-pack-natural/pdfr?tracking_source=deal


Aannnnnddddd they're gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Drew Estate Natural and Norteno 1-day sale at Holts

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## BOSSTANK

Famous smoke shop
https://www.famous-smoke.com

Promo Code HALLOWEEN20

$20 off $100 or more still works, just used it.


----------



## Pius X

cjmmm47 said:


> Gilberto Oliva boxes on sale @ Holts w/ free shipping...
> 
> 39.99 for box of 20 Corona
> 49.99 for box of 20 Robusto
> 
> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-gilberto-oliva-reserva.html


I've been wondering how these are. I see boxes for $40 fairly often on holts, plus you get 8 cigar oliva sampler box and free ship


----------



## Doug Miller

cjmmm47 said:


> Drew Estate Natural and Norteno 1-day sale at Holts
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


The Nortano is an insane deal on a great cigar. I just ordered two bundles of coronitas (4x46) for $2.40 each. MSRP is $9.20/stick!


----------



## Doug Miller

Pius X said:


> I've been wondering how these are. I see boxes for $40 fairly often on holts, plus you get 8 cigar oliva sampler box and free ship


I have tried the Gilberto Oliva coronas in both shade-grown and Habano versions. Both are very good cigars , at the regular price, well made & flavorful. For the Holt's sale price they're even better!


----------



## cjmmm47

Pius X said:


> I've been wondering how these are. I see boxes for $40 fairly often on holts, plus you get 8 cigar oliva sampler box and free ship


I like them a lot. Don't exactly have a refined palette just yet, but I can at least tell the difference between the sticks I like, and the ones I don't. I can't tell you what "notes" and "hints" of flavors are in them, but I know that they are enjoyable to me.


----------



## disco_potato

If you dare dancing with the devil.

*Free ST DUPONT Maxijet lighter with Davidoff box purchase.*

Cheapest box I see is the *Escurio Petite Robusto for $121*. The lighter alone is about that if you get lucky on CBID.

Warning, make sure you uncheck anything and everything when buying from thompson and use a temporary email account if you don't want to contact them later to take you off whatever lists they put you on.

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/product/DAVIDOFF-ESCURIO-PETITE-ROBUSTO-HABANO/92541.uts


----------



## Tulse

disco_potato said:


> If you dare dancing with the devil.
> 
> *Free ST DUPONT Maxijet lighter with Davidoff box purchase.*
> 
> Cheapest box I see is the *Escurio Petite Robusto for $121*. The lighter alone is about that if you get lucky on CBID.


.

Someone jumped that!


----------



## Alrightdriver

I can't take advantage of it but, I just got this in my mailbox..









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSatch

Are the 601 La Bomba that are on Cigar Page right now for $15 for 5 any good?


----------



## csk415

SteveSatch said:


> Are the 601 La Bomba that are on Cigar Page right now for $15 for 5 any good?


The blue labels are good. Have not had the yellow. The Ortega weren't to bad either. The Espinosa Laranja Reserva are really good.


----------



## disco_potato

SmallBatchCigar 40% off Las Calaveras, LGC, EPC if you spend over $149, with code - *saturday149* - otherwise 20% off with code - *saturday* -

EPC Encore and Elencos are fanta*stick*.

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/las-calaveras
https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/la-gloria-cubana
https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/epc


----------



## fiddlegrin

Heya Driver, :vs_cool:
Thanks a bunch for the code!

Regards, _Dafiddla_



Alrightdriver said:


> I can't take advantage of it but, I just got this in my mailbox..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

fiddlegrin said:


> Heya Driver, :vs_cool:
> Thanks a bunch for the code!
> 
> Regards, _Dafiddla_


 No problem, any time.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

fiddlegrin said:


> Heya Driver, :vs_cool:
> Thanks a bunch for the code!
> 
> Regards, _Dafiddla_


Depending on how much you spend, using the various 17%-20% off codes could save you more than whatever shipping would be.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Boveda 65% Humidity 60g 12 Pack* $37+tax if applicable

https://www.cigarmonster.com/humidors-and-accessories

Get your total up to $50 and use the various 17% codes or up to $100 to use podcast20 New Tatuaje the Bride is $118 for example. That plus bovedas comes out to $128.


----------



## Rondo

For the “etc.” category in this thread.
Had a slightly damaged stick in my recent Cfed package.
I emailed them a pic and they said they’d replace it. I replied, ”Don’t bother, it’s not worth it to ship one stick. I’ll glue it and you guys are the best for offering.”
Next day I got a 20% coupon code on any future purchase.
That’s how you keep ‘em coming back.


----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> For the "etc." category in this thread.
> Had a slightly damaged stick in my recent Cfed package.
> I emailed them a pic and they said they'd replace it. I replied, "Don't bother, it's not worth it to ship one stick. I'll glue it and you guys are the best for offering."
> Next day I got a 20% coupon code on any future purchase.
> That's how you keep 'em coming back.


YES

I used Cfed as the example of a proper customer service when dealing with Serious Cigars. Cfed and EZ are legit. I love supporting this company.


----------



## Hickorynut

Westside Threat said:


> YES
> 
> I used Cfed as the example of a proper customer service when dealing with Serious Cigars. Cfed and EZ are legit. I love supporting this company.


Tripp, Kyle and the gang are real folks...I'll second and third @Rondo and Westside...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## cjmmm47

CCA Ranflajo back on sale, 84.95 box of 20. Dangit!!!

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo.html


----------



## Peapaw

cjmmm47 said:


> CCA Ranflajo back on sale, 84.95 box of 20. Dangit!!!
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo.html


I jumped on that. Guess what is going in passes if i don't like 'em.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Peapaw said:


> I jumped on that. Guess what is going in passes if i don't like 'em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well if you don't like em, I'll be sure to position myself in a pass behind you then lol


----------



## cracker1397

I would do a box split on these. Not sure if I will like them or not but willing to take a risk on 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande box of 20 for $98 before coupons. Add a $3 punch, use coupon podcast20, and you're at $80 shipped for a box of Mi Queridas.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## TexaSmoke

disco_potato said:


> Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande box of 20 for $98 before coupons. Add a $3 punch, use coupon podcast20, and you're at $80 shipped for a box of Mi Queridas.
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/


Wow! Why did I spend my lunch money already! Dang the dark side!


----------



## disco_potato

If anyone wants to get a box split going, I'd be in for 10er. I'd start one but it would cost a bit more as famous adds taxes now.


----------



## cracker1397

disco_potato said:


> If anyone wants to get a box split going, I'd be in for 10er. I'd start one but it would cost a bit more as famous adds taxes now.


A box split on which one the Mi Querida or the CCAs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Cause I would like a box split on both lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

cracker1397 said:


> A box split on which one the Mi Querida or the CCAs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mi Queridas.


----------



## cracker1397

Cause I would like a box split on both lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

disco_potato said:


> Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande box of 20 for $98 before coupons. Add a $3 punch, use coupon podcast20, and you're at $80 shipped for a box of Mi Queridas.
> 
> https://www.cigarmonster.com/


You sir, are rising to legend status in my mind on this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Holts has the mason Dixon 2015 north for $80. Has anyone had one of these. $80 for a box of crowned heads seems like a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

https://www.cigarpage.com/padilla-madness-with-black-ops.html

Are these any good?

Also is the le bijou 1922 petite robustos (23.76 5pk) or don pepin garcias a good enough price to jump on or would you wait?

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-flor-gets-swept.html


----------



## Pius X

cjmmm47 said:


> CCA Ranflajo back on sale, 84.95 box of 20. Dangit!!!
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo.html


Just picked up more, also holts has fuente anejos now


----------



## disco_potato

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/padilla-madness-with-black-ops.html
> 
> Are these any good?
> 
> Also is the le bijou 1922 petite robustos (23.76 5pk) or don pepin garcias a good enough price to jump on or would you wait?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/la-flor-gets-swept.html


Skip the padillas.
1922 petite robustos are good at that price. Pepin garcia blues you can get for much cheaper on cigarbid.


----------



## beeg612

Pius X said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/padilla-madness-with-black-ops.html
> 
> Are these any good?
> 
> Also is the le bijou 1922 petite robustos (23.76 5pk) or don pepin garcias a good enough price to jump on or would you wait?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/la-flor-gets-swept.html


Le Bijou are good at that price. Those have become my favorite go to smoke. Just picked some up myself. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> Skip the padillas.
> 1922 petite robustos are good at that price. Pepin garcia blues you can get for much cheaper on cigarbid.


The 1922 petit are great and so are the Jaime Garcia's at that price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Pius X said:


> Also is the le bijou 1922 petite robustos (23.76 5pk) or don pepin garcias a good enough price to jump on or would you wait?https://www.cigarpage.com/la-flor-gets-swept.html


Great cigars, very good price. Dont miss it:vs_cool:


----------



## SteveSatch

Are the A. Flores Gran Reserva Corojo or Habano on Cigar Page right now any good?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SilkyJ

SteveSatch said:


> Are the A. Flores Gran Reserva Corojo or Habano on Cigar Page right now any good?
> Thanks,
> Steve


I like the Corojo but haven't tried the Habano yet. I see lots of other people smoking them on here though. Most of their stuff is pretty good for the price and CP usually has them on sale every couple weeks.


----------



## Fusion

CP has a big 10 pack sale on right now, lots of Tats, Viaje, Roma Craft, Padron, Dumbarton ,Oliva and lots more
https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-brand-tenski-sale.html


----------



## Prf5415

Fusion said:


> CP has a big 10 pack sale on right now, lots of Tats, Viaje, Roma Craft, Padron, Dumbarton ,Oliva and lots more
> https://www.cigarpage.com/boutique-brand-tenski-sale.html


The price on the AJ bats was to good to pass up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

*Blanco Cigar Sampler - 8 pack for $24.50 shipped*

https://www.cigarplace.biz/mym-blanco-cigar-sampler.html

Included are:
Blanco Nine Toro - 6" x 52
Liga Exclusiva de Familia Connecticut Toro - 6" x 54
Liga Exclusiva de Familia Maduro Toro - 6" x 54
Primos Estate Selection Natural Toro - 6" x 52
Primos Estate Selection Maduro Toro - 6" x 52
Primos Classic Connecticut Robusto - 5" x 52
Primos Classic Maduro Robusto - 5" x 52
Primos Classic Sumatra Robusto - 5" x 52

The Primo Classics are bundle, mixed-filler sticks like Yellow Cake, Papas Fritas, etc.


----------



## -Stinky-

Not "insane" but always nice to see Ashton on a price discount

https://www.cigarpage.com/kickin-as...tml&utm_campaign=Kicking+Ashton,+taking+names.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Tatuaje 10ct Lancero Sampler $63
https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## cvrle1

Monster also has Las Calaveras LE 2018 LC50 box of 24 for $136


Add to the cart and use coupon PODCAST20 to lower the price


----------



## Hickorynut

I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


Thanks! The Miami is a great smoke!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## lex61

CI has a special on Brick House Fumas Maduros starting at $35 for a 20 pack, a Moretti torch, and free shipping.

These appear to be short or mixed filler but could be a decent budget stick.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/1-day-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cjmmm47

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


You're a bad man.... too hard to pass up. Grr lol

thanks


----------



## akpreacherplayz

cjmmm47 said:


> You're a bad man.... too hard to pass up. Grr lol
> 
> thanks


Also bought a box

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Thanks @Hickorynut. .. Deal was so hot i splurged for 2nd day air ups!


----------



## Rabidawise

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


Is there much difference between the regular and the Miami?


----------



## disco_potato

AtlantiCigar is having a 50% off sale on Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro, La Palina red, black,#1, #2, and Nat Sherman Timeless.

https://atlanticcigar.com/


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Is there much difference between the regular and the Miami?


Been awhile since I had a regular but I had a Miami Saturday night and it was great! I don't think the regular has the same intensity of flavors.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


Dang you Hick! I guess if I dont like em I'll know where to send em. I suppose I should revisit the original tonight. Last original I had fell apart in my hands, making for a piss poor experience.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


Just grabbed a box... not sure if I will like them but for -$77.25 off I will find out :wink2:


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


https://www.jrcigars.com/item/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-miami-edition/miami-edition/hermi


----------



## csk415

BOSSTANK said:


> Just grabbed a box... not sure if I will like them but for -$77.25 off I will find out :wink2:


If not let me know. I'll reimburse you for them.


----------



## Travoline

How come no one has mentioned the up to 90% off Gurkha sale on cigar page? They have a 5er of one that usually sales for $140 going for around $15. I am shocked they haven’t sold out yet, I mean that has to be a steal right?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Travoline said:


> How come no one has mentioned the up to 90% off Gurkha sale on cigar page? They have a 5er of one that usually sales for $140 going for around $15. I am shocked they haven't sold out yet, I mean that has to be a steal right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Don't pass it up.


----------



## Peapaw

Travoline said:


> How come no one has mentioned the up to 90% off Gurkha sale on cigar page? They have a 5er of one that usually sales for $140 going for around $15. I am shocked they haven't sold out yet, I mean that has to be a steal right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great deal.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> I just used this and it worked...... If you missed the last round...go get em Puffers


Worked for me again!! good smoke for the price.


----------



## Bigjohn

Travoline said:


> How come no one has mentioned the up to 90% off Gurkha sale on cigar page? They have a 5er of one that usually sales for $140 going for around $15. I am shocked they haven't sold out yet, I mean that has to be a steal right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna pick some up for bombs. I hear @SoCal Gunner is a fan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthedude

Travoline said:


> How come no one has mentioned the up to 90% off Gurkha sale on cigar page? They have a 5er of one that usually sales for $140 going for around $15. I am shocked they haven't sold out yet, I mean that has to be a steal right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered the Gurkha Crest toro! Thanks for the heads up!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Don't listen to all the Gurkha haters! Those are pretty good smokes at $3/stick! I would be let down if I paid full ticket price though!


----------



## cvrle1

Monster deals again:

My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes - Box of 24 for $91. Use code PODCAST20 to bring down to this price
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 4 - Box of 20 for $95. Use same code as above
Umbagog Gordo Gordo - Bundle of 10 for $48. Use code RCIGAR17 to bring down to this price

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Federation 10% off

Promo Code: buynow2015


----------



## Peapaw

cjmmm47 said:


> CCA Ranflajo back on sale, 84.95 box of 20. Dangit!!!
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-ranflajo.html





Peapaw said:


> I jumped on that. Guess what is going in passes if i don't like 'em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My first cigar order and UPS delivers it to the wrong address grrrrrrrrr.

I've contacted both UPS and Holts.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## tazdvl

Peapaw said:


> My first cigar order and UPS delivers it to the wrong address grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> I've contacted both UPS and Holts.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Yup. Welcome to my world. I live at 3871. My stuff gets delivered to 3781 all the time, and his to me.

Bad news is, we've had three different UPS drivers that apparently were all dislexic. What are the chances of that?

Good news is, we're on a first name basis with the guy at 3781 now. At least he's nice....and honest.

Taz


----------



## Peapaw

Peapaw said:


> My first cigar order and UPS delivers it to the wrong address grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> I've contacted both UPS and Holts.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Holts has contacted me already and have a replacement order ready to go out tomorrow via next day, with a free return label for the original in case it shows up, and they are monitoring the original.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Doug Miller

Peapaw said:


> Holts has contacted me already and have a replacement order ready to go out tomorrow via next day, with a free return label for the original in case it shows up, and they are monitoring the original.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Now THAT is the kind of customer service is known for!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cigarpage has quite a few 10 packs marked to 19.99 or less. 
Couple decent thrifty Thursday smokes on there.


----------



## cracker1397

TexaSmoke said:


> Cigarpage has quite a few 10 packs marked to 19.99 or less.
> Couple decent thrifty Thursday smokes on there.


La Palina Black Label 10 pack for $19.99 is as low as I have ever found them except last year on CP I got them for $18.50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

cracker1397 said:


> La Palina Black Label 10 pack for $19.99 is as low as I have ever found them except last year on CP I got them for $18.50.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that's one of the better deals. Also, the Flores Reserva Corojo 2006 are pretty stellar.


----------



## Imthedude

TexaSmoke said:


> Yea, that's one of the better deals. Also, the Flores Reserva Corojo 2006 are pretty stellar.


Just ordered ten of the Flores Reserva Corojo 2006. for 19.99 and free shipping. 
They're $58.50 for five on CI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_26

I just picked up a 15 count bundle of Oliva 2nds Liga V - Lancero (7.0"x38) From CI for 39.99 w/ Free SH

They have a sale on Oliva 2nds

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekly-special/?slide=1


----------



## Ewood

Yummm!








Can anyone tell if that's a 6 or an 8?

Thanks @disco_potato for finding the deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> Yummm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell if that's a 6 or an 8?
> 
> Thanks @disco_potato for finding the deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

If any one is interested in trying. A couple hours left and there are 8 boxes unspoken for. 
I didn't care for them myself. Although I have another to try in couple months. 
http://www.thompsoncigarauctions.com/Bidding.taf?_function=detail&auction_uid1=5262694

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Picked up the a flores 2006 and fyr 10th anni from CP. My buying freeze didn't even last 24hrs 😑


----------



## disco_potato

*Casa de Monettcristo* is having a Black Friday sale. Those outside IL, there are some great deals.

https://www.cdmcigars.com/black-friday-deals-18/


----------



## csk415

https://www.cigarmonster.com/
Camacho Triple mads robusto 5er for $22 shipped. They wont be there tomorrow.


----------



## Olecharlie

Holts has a SALE ON NUBS! Boxes of 24 starting at $64.95 with a Free Nub Jetline Double Torch Lighter, Free Nub Hat and Free Nub Cutter + Free Shipping. They also have some 12 packs starting around $40 with the same free stuff.

Of course I ordered my Maduros 4x60.


----------



## JacksonCognac

csk415 said:


> https://www.cigarmonster.com/
> Camacho Triple mads robusto 5er for $22 shipped. They wont be there tomorrow.


Been meaning to try this one. Snagged a 5 pack. Thank you.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Holts has a SALE ON NUBS! Boxes of 24 starting at $64.95 with a Free Nub Jetline Double Torch Lighter, Free Nub Hat and Free Nub Cutter + Free Shipping. They also have some 12 packs starting around $40 with the same free stuff.
> 
> Of course I ordered my Maduros 4x60.


Wow! This was a no brainer. 12 Nub cammies, hat, torch, and cutter for 39.95 shipped. Can't beat that.


----------



## csk415

JacksonCognac said:


> Been meaning to try this one. Snagged a 5 pack. Thank you.


You wont be disappointed.

For the Cain fans. 10 pack Habano for 24.95 or Maduro for 25.95. Comes out to just over $3 a stick after shipping figured in. There are some other good deals also.
https://atlanticcigar.com/specials/10-pack-steals/


----------



## cvrle1

Thompson Cigar has 30% off their outlet selection. A bunch of deals to be had. For example:

Espinosa Especial #5 Maduro Toro Box 10 - $49.96 after shipping
Espinosa Robusto Habano Box of 20 - $84.29 after shipping
Espinosa Laranja Robusto Brazilian Boxed Pressed Box of 10 - $49.96 after shipping
Matilde Toro Bravo Oscuro Toro No. 1 Box of 20 - $84.96 after shipping
Matilde Renacer Toro Bravo Habano Grande Box of 20 - $84.96 after shipping
Matilde Robusto Oscuro Box of 20 - $84.96 after shipping
L'Atelier Mad 44 Maduro Corona Box of 20 - $77.96 after shipping
Tatuaje Tattoo Bonito Habano Torpedo Box of 50 - $139.97
Tatuaje Tattoo Adivino Habano Toro Grande box of 50 - $139.97

If you combine some of these to get over $100, or add something else to get you over $100, shipping is free, so take off $8 from each of these then. (ex: Xikar Xi2 Black Cutter comes out to $26 after coupon, and bumps up a lot of these just over $100)

Discount code is "30off"

Possible other deals that I missed as well.

https://www.thompsoncigar.com/


----------



## BigPuffer

These seemed like a good deal for the larger sized yellowcake. Breaks down to $3 a stick but it's pretty sizable so people may want to box split. Heard it's being discontinued but what do I know.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/


----------



## lex61

Oliva MB3 Robusto 10 pack with free shipping at cigar.com

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cvrle1

LE Crowned Heads Cigar Sampler at Fox Cigars

Crowned Heads is known for their limited-edition regional cigar releases, so let us introduce you to the "TOT" (Texas, Ohio + Tennessee) Kit. We have nicknamed it the Hot "TOT". In this cigar kit you will receive:
- (2) Yellow Rose (6 1/4 x 54)- My Father Cigars S.A.- Texas-Exclusive.
- (2) Tennessee Waltz (5 1/2 x 52)- My Father Cigars S.A.- Tennessee-Exclusive.
- (2) Buckeye Land (6 x 48)- Drew Estate Factory- Ohio-Exclusive.
These cigars are extremely limited in production and now is your opportunity to add them to your humidor.

6 cigars for $25. SBC has same sampler for $58, so it looks like a really good deal.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/hot-tot-cigar-kit/

Also, if you include your Reddit username in the notes section, they may include some freebies (this is a deal for Cigar subreddit, but anyone can do it as long as they have reddit user name)


----------



## csk415

cvrle1 said:


> LE Crowned Heads Cigar Sampler at Fox Cigars
> 
> Crowned Heads is known for their limited-edition regional cigar releases, so let us introduce you to the "TOT" (Texas, Ohio + Tennessee) Kit. We have nicknamed it the Hot "TOT". In this cigar kit you will receive:
> - (2) Yellow Rose (6 1/4 x 54)- My Father Cigars S.A.- Texas-Exclusive.
> - (2) Tennessee Waltz (5 1/2 x 52)- My Father Cigars S.A.- Tennessee-Exclusive.
> - (2) Buckeye Land (6 x 48)- Drew Estate Factory- Ohio-Exclusive.
> These cigars are extremely limited in production and now is your opportunity to add them to your humidor.
> 
> 6 cigars for $25. SBC has same sampler for $58, so it looks like a really good deal.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/hot-tot-cigar-kit/
> 
> Also, if you include your Reddit username in the notes section, they may include some freebies (this is a deal for Cigar subreddit, but anyone can do it as long as they have reddit user name)


Unfortunately these sold out last night.


----------



## disco_potato

*CI BLACK FRIDAY SALE*
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/ci-black-friday-18/2018954/?v=150

Big standouts to me are:

*Ave Maria Reconquista 5 Cigars in Coffins $29.99*
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/ave-maria-reconquista-torpedo-flash/2017628/#p-2017630

*Oliva Master Blends III Robusto 10ct $34.99*
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-master-blends-iii-robusto/2006957/#p-2011765

*Camacho Powerband Sampler 3ct $12.50*
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/camacho-powerband-sampler/2007705/#p-2001535

*Partagas Legend Toro Leyenda 5ct $24.99*
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/partagas-legend/2018980/#p-2014719


----------



## cvrle1

csk415 said:


> Unfortunately these sold out last night.


Thats crappy. I guess I lucked out when i bought one. I posted this, wasnt sure if I should, and then said to heck with it and got one. I think they actually re-added them sometimes yesterday, as it seems they were sold out, then they came back, and now sold out again. Perhaps they add some more today. so maybe give it a look from time to time. Will post up if I see them in.


----------



## disco_potato

cvrle1 said:


> Thats crappy. I guess I lucked out when i bought one. I posted this, wasnt sure if I should, and then said to heck with it and got one. I think they actually re-added them sometimes yesterday, as it seems they were sold out, then they came back, and now sold out again. Perhaps they add some more today. so maybe give it a look from time to time. Will post up if I see them in.


Rob doesn't usually put up many samplers when he makes these deals so they tend to sell fast. Plus they are shared on MANY forums.


----------



## Jankjr

cvrle1 said:


> Thats crappy. I guess I lucked out when i bought one. I posted this, wasnt sure if I should, and then said to heck with it and got one. I think they actually re-added them sometimes yesterday, as it seems they were sold out, then they came back, and now sold out again. Perhaps they add some more today. so maybe give it a look from time to time. Will post up if I see them in.


I gots me one at 4:45 am ET!


----------



## GunnyJ

disco_potato said:


> *CI BLACK FRIDAY SALE*
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/ci-black-friday-18/2018954/?v=150
> 
> Big standouts to me are:
> 
> *Ave Maria Reconquista 5 Cigars in Coffins $29.99*
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/ave-maria-reconquista-torpedo-flash/2017628/#p-2017630
> 
> *Oliva Master Blends III Robusto 10ct $34.99*
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-master-blends-iii-robusto/2006957/#p-2011765
> 
> *Camacho Powerband Sampler 3ct $12.50*
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/camacho-powerband-sampler/2007705/#p-2001535
> 
> *Partagas Legend Toro Leyenda 5ct $24.99*
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/partagas-legend/2018980/#p-2014719


Ordered the Oliva MB3 - It's just a fantastic stick and that price is great! BTW, free shipping on orders over $49.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## GOT14U

Underground Cigars
30% off
Blackfridayblowout = code


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Underground Cigars
> 30% off
> Blackfridayblowout = code
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It says code doesn't exist


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> It says code doesn't exist


Okay try #blackfridayblowout

Starts tomorrow

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Okay try #blackfridayblowout
> 
> Starts tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That one says it has expired. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Rabidawise

If anyone missed the Herrera Esteli Miami's the other day, Serious Cigars has them for $29.99 with free shipping!

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/...f-herrera-esteli-miami-edition-are-just-29-95


----------



## TexaSmoke

JR has the Norteno Lonsdale for 30 bucks a 10 box. Free shipping.


----------



## cvrle1

TexaSmoke said:


> JR has the Norteno Lonsdale for 30 bucks a 10 box. Free shipping.


Use code "BIRTHDAY15A1" to take 15% off ($4.49) and bring price down to $25.46


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> That one says it has expired. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks


Did it work for you? I just called so I can't verify if it is working now.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SteveSatch

14% cash back from ebates too

QUOTE=Rabidawise;5532834]If anyone missed the Herrera Esteli Miami's the other day, Serious Cigars has them for $29.99 with free shipping!

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deal/...f-herrera-esteli-miami-edition-are-just-29-95[/QUOTE]


----------



## Northern_26

Anyone has an opinion on the Oliva 2nds Liga V - Torpedo (6 x 56)? a bundle of 15 for $37.50

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-2nds-cigars/2019041/#p-2018022


----------



## Northern_26

Anyone has an opinion on the Oliva V 2nds Liga V - Torpedo (6 x 56)?

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/oliva-2nds-cigars/2019041/#p-2018022


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> That one says it has expired. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks


Posted on the owners IG page 2hrs ago.


----------



## Northern_26

Buy 1 five pack get a second one free (some restrictions apply) JR Cigar. This one may work 15% discount coupon BIRTHDAY15A1 This one is for 10% 10PERCENTA1

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/buy-1...aign=BBB5&utm_content=BBB5-181123bg-03-60-001


----------



## BOSSTANK

Has anybody ever tried the Victor Sinclair Bohemian Bamboo? 20 sticks for $50 I had to order some to try.
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/victor-sinclair-bohemian-bamboo-cigars/1412225/


----------



## BOSSTANK

and I scored a 5pk of the Brickhouse Connecticut for $17.50 on the “Whack A Deal” game, been wanting to try those...
Might as well throw in a 5pk of the new Souther Draw Rose of Sharon Lanceros as well


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> Posted on the owners IG page 2hrs ago.


I managed to get my order in last night before it expired. Thank you!


----------



## BigPuffer

BOSSTANK said:


> Has anybody ever tried the Victor Sinclair Bohemian Bamboo? 20 sticks for $50 I had to order some to try.
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/victor-sinclair-bohemian-bamboo-cigars/1412225/


I'd advise against investing any money into Victor Sinclairs.


----------



## tazdvl

BigPuffer said:


> I'd advise against investing any money into Victor Sinclairs.


Seconded. I've never met a Victor Sinclair I liked. YMMV, of course.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## haegejc

Christmas decorations are up and the wife is happy. Time for an AB Black Market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BigPuffer said:


> I'd advise against investing any money into Victor Sinclairs.


Well crap, maybe I will like them for cheap yardgars...


----------



## haegejc

haegejc said:


> Christmas decorations are up and the wife is happy. Time for an AB Black Market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. Post this to the wrong topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

JR cigar, only 2 hr 20 minutes left on this!


----------



## Northern_26

25% off your ENTIRE order PLUS FREE SHIPPING (At Cheap Humidors)

Use coupon code BF2018 and the discount will appear automatically.

https://flashsale.cheaphumidors.com/


----------



## cjmmm47

10 minutes left, 30% off on JR

Got a box of 25 Undercrown Corona Viva for under $70 shipped

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/30-off-sitewide-for-30-minutes

sneaked back in and got a box of Antano 1970 also for $56. Pretty good deals I think but didn't last long!


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar Federation 25% off entire website untill midnight. I just picked some of my favorite smaller vitolas at a great price!


----------



## cvrle1

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar Federation 25% off entire website untill midnight. I just picked some of my favorite smaller vitolas at a great price!


What is the code? Cant find it on their site. Thanks


----------



## TexaSmoke

cvrle1 said:


> What is the code? Cant find it on their site. Thanks


Fedhead25


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

cvrle1 said:


> What is the code? Cant find it on their site. Thanks


Sorry I should have posted the code, looks like @TexaSmoke bailed you out. I had went to bed about 5 minutes of your asking.


----------



## ScottyB

My 1-month buying freeze ended yesterday, so I'll be watching this thread for some killer deals...


----------



## ScottyB

Just got some of these.

$29.95 and free shipping. Never tried them but I see them a lot here so I took a chance.

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/herrera-esteli-norteno-boxes-under-30-through-midnight


----------



## TexaSmoke

ScottyB said:


> Just got some of these.
> 
> $29.95 and free shipping. Never tried them but I see them a lot here so I took a chance.
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/herrera-esteli-norteno-boxes-under-30-through-midnight


IMHO they are pretty swell. I got a box of Lonsdale on black Friday.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wish I could jump on this but just got this email from cigars.com

http://enews.cigars.com/q/VxVIKLIrI...DZAZ21haWwuY29tw4gdPuVAKxdd56LGBzPtx5nc4HL4kw


----------



## ScottyB

JR 20% off entire order and free shipping till midnight tonight, code SAVE4CYBER

Excludes Davidoff, Padron, Arturo Fuente, Ashton, La Flor Dominicana, Rocky Patel, and machine made cigar brands.


----------



## csk415

ScottyB said:


> Just got some of these.
> 
> $29.95 and free shipping. Never tried them but I see them a lot here so I took a chance.
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/herrera-esteli-norteno-boxes-under-30-through-midnight


They are good smokes. But If you don't like them let me know.


----------



## Dran

Holts is running aging room small batch 356 for $70-$80 a box, usually $180+ @huffer33 you're the aging room fanboy right?


----------



## Peapaw

Dran said:


> Holts is running aging room small batch 356 for $70-$80 a box, usually $180+ @huffer33 you're the aging room fanboy right?


Anyone want to do a box split?

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Prf5415

Mikes cigars is having a 10 for 10, although there charging shipping. Never dealt with them or heard of them so I'm a little wary. What do you guys think? https://www.mikescigars.com/10for10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Prf5415 said:


> Mikes cigars is having a 10 for 10, although there charging shipping. Never dealt with them or heard of them so I'm a little wary. What do you guys think? https://www.mikescigars.com/10for10


I've been buying from Mike's for 25 years (catalog first and then online). Good vendor, albeit a little too focused on mainstream brands for my tastes these days and light on boutique brands. Can't really comment on the cigars in those deals - not my thing.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just got this email from CFed

Southern Draw 300 Hands back in stock. 5pk for less than $30

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...765110330&mc_cid=9c985ea5ca&mc_eid=6273003cc2


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PanzaVerde said:


> Just got this email from CFed
> 
> Southern Draw 300 Hands back in stock. 5pk for less than $30
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...765110330&mc_cid=9c985ea5ca&mc_eid=6273003cc2


I got some for cheaper last week and can split out a 5er for $25 shipped

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## huffer33

Dran said:


> Holts is running aging room small batch 356 for $70-$80 a box, usually $180+ @huffer33 you're the aging room fanboy right?


Yeah I generally like them quite a bit, especially the F55M...

I've been trying not to shop recently and hence staying out of this thread... Nice try though!


----------



## PanzaVerde

akpreacherplayz said:


> I got some for cheaper last week and can split out a 5er for $25 shipped
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Pm sent buddy


----------



## disco_potato

Dran said:


> Holts is running aging room small batch 356 for $70-$80 a box, usually $180+ @huffer33 you're the aging room fanboy right?


Atlantic has had them at $60 for a few weeks.


----------



## Dran

Well thanks for raining on my parade @disco_potato!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Lots of good deals going on over at Atlantic Cigar. 
https://atlanticcigar.com/specials/10-pack-steals/
https://atlanticcigar.com/specials/limited-time-specials/


----------



## Fusion

CI has a good deal for all you CAO lovers $25 shipped find it in Joe Cigar Daily deal



2 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50)
2 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6" x 50)
2 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56)
2 - CAO Italia Ciao (5" x 56)
2 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52)


----------



## bozoo

CI also has a neat deal for the cutter:
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/xikar-xi2-cutter-cutters/2018974/#p-2018625
Guess you not often see xikar for $19.99


----------



## BOSSTANK

I have a $30 off your next purchase of $250 or more promo code for https://www.famous-smoke.com if anybody wants it. Just pm me.
Not sure if it will work for more than one person, got it when I placed a big order a while back. 
I was saving it but it expires on 12-6-18 and I'm not gonna spend that much by then.


----------



## Ewood

BOSSTANK said:


> I have a $30 off your next purchase of $250 or more promo code for https://www.famous-smoke.com if anybody wants it. Just pm me.
> Not sure if it will work for more than one person, got it when I placed a big order a while back.
> I was saving it but it expires on 12-6-18 and I'm not gonna spend that much by then.


Use HOL20 for 20% off $150+ More bang for your buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Holts has the Short Story and Best Seller Maduro Hemingway in stock at a good price as well as the others. 5 packs and boxes. Factory specials $11.95 for a 5 pack and T52 Coronets and #9 for $26 for a tin of 10.

Free Shipping on most with no discount code needed.


----------



## csk415

Fox has some good deals. Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial 2018 double robo or toro 10ct box for under 75 shipped. Has some freebies thrown in also. 
https://foxcigar.com/product-category/deals/


----------



## GOT14U

Doumitt cigars has a code for free shipping in December code is “ground-breakers” 
I highly recommend the ore ***** sticks....if your a vet you can get 10% off also. 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

CigarPage Private Sale, whatever that means. Ten packs of Tatuaje, crowned Heads, and Quesada...

https://www.cigarpage.com/tatuaje-removal-for-you.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northern_26

Has anyone tried CP's Dominican Overruns Connecticut?

https://www.cigarpage.com/dominican-overruns-connecticut.html


----------



## cjmmm47

Monster has boxes of Serie V Melanio Robusto for under $44 with RCIGAR17


----------



## Clevemojo

cjmmm47 said:


> Monster has boxes of Serie V Melanio Robusto for under $44 with RCIGAR17


Thank you! Don't forget Ebates gets you another 6%.


----------



## cjmmm47

Clevemojo said:


> Thank you! Don't forget Ebates gets you another 6%.


yup, did that too


----------



## cvrle1

Monster has CAO Amazon Basin Fuma Em Corda box of 20 for $100 after PODCAST20 coupon.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/


----------



## haegejc

Cigarpage has some great deals on La Palina's

https://www.cigarpage.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

haegejc said:


> Cigarpage has some great deals on La Palina's
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, just picked up a 10 of the black label

Ryan


----------



## lex61

Genesis the Project Toro 10-pack for $27.50 at CI. I prefer these to the La Palinas...

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/joecigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

g1k said:


> Thanks, just picked up a 10 of the black label
> 
> Ryan


Shoot. I paid a bit more on Cbid for the black labels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Looks like serous has the Miami’s for 30 bucks again for today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Almost everything 25% off at CI. Free shipping on orders over $99


Only brands excluded: Padron, Fuente, Davidoff, Ashton, Liga Privada, J.C. Newman, and Gift Cards


Ex: 

Yellow cake Robusto box of 50 for $112
Curivari boxes for ~$40
Hirochi Robaina Signature Hermoso box for $255


I am sure there are many other deals to be found.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Does anyone know if Thompson Cigars monitors or has a presence on Puff? I know of a couple of loopholes for discounts on their site, but don’t want to just throw them out there in case they see them and change the website...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Does anyone know if Thompson Cigars monitors or has a presence on Puff? I know of a couple of loopholes for discounts on their site, but don't want to just throw them out there in case they see them and change the website...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think you will get much love for Thompson around here. Their are several issues, to name a couple they try and hook you on their membership by harassing you by cell phone and if not careful you will get signed up by accident. The other think I do not like is that 50% of product seems to never be in inventory. Sometimes they show it and sometimes you find out after ordering. They were sold so maybe their business practices are changing. Last time I tried ordering some Hemmingway Maduros. They show availability in a few days then when those days pass they push up a couple more weeks. 
It may go 2 months before order is filled. Now I have never posted anything negative about any vendor so please Moderators If I'm out of line here, delete this post.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Olecharlie said:


> Don't think you will get much love for Thompson around here. Their are several issues, to name a couple they try and hook you on their membership by harassing you by cell phone and if not careful you will get signed up by accident. The other think I do not like is that 50% of product seems to never be in inventory. Sometimes they show it and sometimes you find out after ordering. They were sold so maybe their business practices are changing. Last time I tried ordering some Hemmingway Maduros. They show availability in a few days then when those days pass they push up a couple more weeks.
> 
> It may go 2 months before order is filled. Now I have never posted anything negative about any vendor so please Moderators If I'm out of line here, delete this post.


They used to do those practices back in the day, I remember quite well, but a few years back they seemed to change their tune, so I've gone back to ordering from them, haven't had a single issue. Problem is once you get a bad rep, a lot of people aren't willing to give another chance.

I only ordered again from them again because they were the only place I could find a specific cigar. Had a good experience, figured they were worth trying again, and haven't had any issues since then.

Well, if anyone does want to know how to save some cash on there, there is a way to use any of the special discounts they offer on typically prohibited brands (AF, Padron, etc.) If the cigar you want to purchase is available for sale as a single stick, you can use the discount code, as whoever manages their website has failed to block out the single sticks as prohibited.

Second way for some to save money, even on boxes: if you qualify for the IDme discount for first responders/military, you can use that discount on almost all items, even full boxes from discount-prohibited brands. Last week, using that discount, I was able to get a box of Padron '64 Exclusivo for only $275, which comes out to like $11.05 a stick. Not a bad deal at all...

So, not really cheating the system, just taking advantage of how their website works. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> They used to do those practices back in the day, I remember quite well, but a few years back they seemed to change their tune, so I've gone back to ordering from them, haven't had a single issue. Problem is once you get a bad rep, a lot of people aren't willing to give another chance.
> 
> I only ordered again from them again because they were the only place I could find a specific cigar. Had a good experience, figured they were worth trying again, and haven't had any issues since then.


My recent experiences with Thompson are exactly the same as the previous poster. Several years ago I was plagued by telephone sales pitches, but lately I've had no problems. Maybe they DO read this forum and finally got the hint!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Doug Miller said:


> My recent experiences with Thompson are exactly the same as the previous poster. Several years ago I was plagued by telephone sales pitches, but lately I've had no problems. Maybe they DO read this forum and finally got the hint!


Well, I hope they truly got the hint, but that they don't read the forum, since I just outed them on a way to save money that they aren't aware of... :vs_laugh:


----------



## cvrle1

Cigar.com has $10 off ANY purchase. No minimum, no restrictions. Can be used with Davidoff and all the other brands that are always excluded. Free shipping also included with the code.


Use code CCOM10


----------



## haegejc

Are there any current coupon codes for Famous Smoke Shop available? I really hate not getting what I think is a deal!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> Are there any current coupon codes for Famous Smoke Shop available? I really hate not getting what I think is a deal!!


Rcigar17 is a popular one.


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> Rcigar17 is a popular one.


Hey thanks TexaSmoke!! You saved me $20!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> Hey thanks TexaSmoke!! You saved me $20!!


Glad to do it.


----------



## cvrle1

Cigarking is selling their $100 gift cards for $79 today.

https://www.cigarking.com/100-cigar...as-special-free-shipping-on-your-entire-order


----------



## Fusion

20% off Padron at CP including the 1964's and 1926 and the Anni's

https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-gets-owned.html


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Fusion said:


> 20% off Padron at CP including the 1964's and 1926 and the Anni's
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-gets-owned.html


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

cvrle1 said:


> Almost everything 25% off at CI. Free shipping on orders over $99
> 
> Only brands excluded: Padron, Fuente, Davidoff, Ashton, Liga Privada, J.C. Newman, and Gift Cards
> 
> Ex:
> 
> Yellow cake Robusto box of 50 for $112
> Curivari boxes for ~$40
> Hirochi Robaina Signature Hermoso box for $255
> 
> I am sure there are many other deals to be found.


Just took advantage of this. I think it's for another hour only but if you see this use the $10 off code too. Gift10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

cvrle1 said:


> Cigar.com has $10 off ANY purchase. No minimum, no restrictions. Can be used with Davidoff and all the other brands that are always excluded. Free shipping also included with the code.
> 
> Use code CCOM10


I just tried to use that code and when entered it says I also need an activation code... that's a first


----------



## cvrle1

BOSSTANK said:


> I just tried to use that code and when entered it says I also need an activation code... that's a first


Interesting. I am guessing this was some sort of promo for specific group of people (maybe folks that get their monthly catalog) I remember last year one of the CI/Cigar/P&C had same sort of a deal without restrictions, and bunch of people got free singles of Davidoff and other premium brands (made multiple orders using different email accounts). Then when they realized what was going on a day later they put in activation code that can be found on your monthly catalog.

Guess they didnt learn from last year haha.If you have their catalog somewhere, look for the activation #, it should be there.

Edit: @*BOSSTANK*. Use CCOM10 for activation code as well. Even though it says Invalid code, it still gets applied, and $10 is taken off. I juts tried with 1st item i found that was over $10


----------



## BOSSTANK

cvrle1 said:


> Interesting. I am guessing this was some sort of promo for specific group of people (maybe folks that get their monthly catalog) I remember last year one of the CI/Cigar/P&C had same sort of a deal without restrictions, and bunch of people got free singles of Davidoff and other premium brands (made multiple orders using different email accounts). Then when they realized what was going on a day later they put in activation code that can be found on your monthly catalog.
> 
> Guess they didnt learn from last year haha.If you have their catalog somewhere, look for the activation #, it should be there.
> 
> Edit: @*BOSSTANK*. Use CCOM10 for activation code as well. Even though it says Invalid code, it still gets applied, and $10 is taken off. I juts tried with 1st item i found that was over $10


Cool, I'll order me some more Davidoffs with that... :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

@cvrle1 I just tried it with Davidoff and doesnt work. Oh well...


----------



## cvrle1

BOSSTANK said:


> @*cvrle1* I just tried it with Davidoff and doesnt work. Oh well...


It looks like they closed that loophole as well now. I tried with same NUB sampler, and it is not working any more. Perhaps someone from Cigar.com is reading this site and saw the loophole lol


----------



## Elizabeth10

Looks like Small Batch has Cigar of the Month Club memberships available. 

(IIRC, they're usually not available. If they are, never mind.)


----------



## disco_potato

NiceAshCigars 25%-40% price reduction when added to cart:

25%
https://www.niceashcigars.com/category-s/3040.htm

40%
https://www.niceashcigars.com/category-s/3042.htm


----------



## ScottyB

JR. Spend $125 and get a free box of Nortenos. Code - SWANS


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> JR. Spend $125 and get a free box of Nortenos. Code - SWANS


Yes!!! Definitely going to take advantage of this! >


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ScottyB said:


> JR. Spend $125 and get a free box of Nortenos. Code - SWANS


Thank you again for posting this. Just managed to get a box of Plasencia Alma Fuerte Toros and with the free box of Nortenos it only came out to $200 shipped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

40% off Oliva V's and Melanio 5ers at CP
https://www.cigarpage.com/v-is-for-fiver.html


----------



## haegejc

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thank you again for posting this. Just managed to get a box of Plasencia Alma Fuerte Toros and with the free box of Nortenos it only came out to $200 shipped!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Plasencia Alma Fuerte is an outstanding smoke. Had one from my hidden humidor several weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

haegejc said:


> The Plasencia Alma Fuerte is an outstanding smoke. Had one from my hidden humidor several weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niiiice! And impressive ash, haha.

I tried one in the salomon shape a couple of weeks ago; definitely enjoyed the flavor and profile, just needed something a little shorter, so the toro seems like it will be just right. Have you seen the weird hexagon press vitola they make? Very odd, but unique.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## Ewood

Jankjr said:


> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Any free shipping codes for this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ewood said:


> Any free shipping codes for this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that comes with free shipping.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Ah man. Gone already.


----------



## greasemonger

20% off sitewide at cfed and free shipping over $100. I grabbed 5 Naughty List, 5 whipped Cream, 5 white chocolate mocha, 5 boutique seconds, and 2 Aquitaine knuckle draggers for $101 shipped. Roughly $4.60/stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> 20% off sitewide at cfed and free shipping over $100. I grabbed 5 Naughty List, 5 whipped Cream, 5 white chocolate mocha, 5 boutique seconds, and 2 Aquitaine knuckle draggers for $101 shipped. Roughly $4.60/stick.


Picked up some whipped cream and white chocolate mocha as well... 20% off with code Christmas20


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> Picked up some whipped cream and white chocolate mocha as well... 20% off with code Christmas20


Whoops yeah I forgot the christmas20 code in my post lol


----------



## lex61

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Toro 10-pack getting into the mid $18 range if you're patient on CigarBid. If you're _really_ patient they're getting below $18...

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/ramon-bueso-genesis-the-project-toro/3064095/


----------



## g1k

lex61 said:


> Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Toro 10-pack getting into the mid $18 range if you're patient on CigarBid. If you're _really_ patient they're getting below $18...
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/ramon-bueso-genesis-the-project-toro/3064095/


Thanks, just snagged a 10er for $18.30.

Ryan


----------



## haegejc

Does anybody have a current coupon code for cigarpage.com? I have looked around but not found any active codes. Thanks


----------



## mpomario

haegejc said:


> Does anybody have a current coupon code for cigarpage.com? I have looked around but not found any active codes. Thanks


They don't really do codes because their prices are so low already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable

HONEY google chrome app - I have had some pretty good success with this extension... it basically crowd sources codes and shares them.

as far as new codes i have found:

Cigar.com - _ Free The Cigar Coffee-Table Book When You Place an Order of $125 Or More_ *GIVEGIFT*
Cigar.com - _25% Off Any And All 5 Vegas_ *25VEGAS*

JRCigar.com - _20% off site wide_ *SAVE20OFF*

Mike's Cigars Premium Cigar Sampler - _63% off on Groupon.com_ *$19.99*


----------



## haegejc

CigarPage.com has Big Brand Bundles sale and Ten Pack Feast sale going. hope this stops my shopping for awhile.

https://www.cigarpage.com/


----------



## csk415

Stogies world class cigars has some good deals. 25% site wide and 45% off nomad smokes. Some nomads are sold out already but still plenty left. https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/cigar-brands/nomad.html
Discount is applied in your cart at checkout. Also free shipping over $50. This is applied before discount kicks in.

25% is good trough the 25th. Code is Santa18. No code for the nomad. It's added on its own


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Stogies world class cigars has some good deals. 25% site wide and 45% off nomad smokes. Some nomads are sold out already but still plenty left. https://www.stogiesworldclasscigars.com/cigar-brands/nomad.html
> Discount is applied in your cart at checkout. Also free shipping over $50. This is applied before discount kicks in.
> 
> 25% is good trough the 25th. Code is Santa18. No code for the nomad. It's added on its own


Thanks.......I hate you.....couldn't pass that up....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have a box of 10 Nomad h town Lanceros in my cart, but I'm trying to be strong and not buy them. Just made a sizeable Cfed order 2 days ago.


----------



## cracker1397

I'm holding off on any purchases for the next 2 weeks because my plan is to win this Puff Pick Em competition and take home a bunch of smokes lol. Problem is @Travoline and @SoCal aren't making things easy for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

cracker1397 said:


> I'm holding off on any purchases for the next 2 weeks because my plan is to win this Puff Pick Em competition and take home a bunch of smokes lol. Problem is @Travoline and @SoCal aren't making things easy for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your confidence and enthusiasm! I got a few inside tips for you this week, go with the Giants, Bills and Cardinals... they may be a 10.5 plus point underdog but they are going to win! That's Travoline's lock of the week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks.......I hate you.....couldn't pass that up....


Love you to boo. What did you get?



TexaSmoke said:


> I have a box of 10 Nomad h town Lanceros in my cart, but I'm trying to be strong and not buy them. Just made a sizeable Cfed order 2 days ago.


I know what you mean. Have to wait until Thursday myself. Prob grab a 5er and some other stuff.


----------



## Hickorynut

csk415 said:


> Love you to boo. What did you get?
> 
> I know what you mean. Have to wait until Thursday myself. Prob grab a 5er and some other stuff.


Nomad SA-17 Robusto 5ver
Nomad C276 Torpedo 5ver
H-Town Nomad San Andres Lancero 5ver
H-Town 5-Count Sampler 5ver

Stupid cheap for Non-Ezra molested Nomad! I'd have bought boxes if I hadn't already filled the coolidor!


----------



## csk415

Hickorynut said:


> Nomad SA-17 Robusto 5ver
> 
> Nomad C276 Torpedo 5ver
> 
> H-Town Nomad San Andres Lancero 5ver
> 
> H-Town 5-Count Sampler 5ver
> 
> Stupid cheap for Non-Ezra molested Nomad! I'd have bought boxes if I hadn't already filled the coolidor!


I'd say you took full advantage.


----------



## bozoo

Thank you cigarplace.biz for remembering about my birthday and for this nice little gift - unfortunately I will not be able to use it. Therefore first of you guys, who grabs it, wins it. Help yourself: "Your $10 Off code: KKBMLZ42XA".


----------



## Shaver702

Cigar Direct 20% off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom

Famous has a $40 off $200 deal until the 2nd. Code boxingday2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

C.com is running a good deal on Caldwells...... https://www.cigar.com/weekend-blitz

I just had to bite on the Midnight Express.


----------



## Ewood

ForMud said:


> C.com is running a good deal on Caldwells...... https://www.cigar.com/weekend-blitz
> 
> I just had to bite on the Midnight Express.


Looks like some great deals, wish I had the funds to jump on the Midnights! Nice snag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

anyone have a C-fed code? I'm thinking of a purchase but want to get a break!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GOT14U said:


> anyone have a C-fed code? I'm thinking of a purchase but want to get a break!


Rcigars will get you 10%

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

man I was hoping for a 20% code....thanks tho stud!


akpreacherplayz said:


> Rcigars will get you 10%
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> anyone have a C-fed code? I'm thinking of a purchase but want to get a break!


Hopefully they will come out with a good 20% off promo code for New Years... that's what Im waiting on with a full cart ready to go.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Goodbye2018
Cigar federation 18 percent off


----------



## cjmmm47

GOT14U said:


> anyone have a C-fed code? I'm thinking of a purchase but want to get a break!





BOSSTANK said:


> Hopefully they will come out with a good 20% off promo code for New Years... that's what Im waiting on with a full cart ready to go.


Not quite 20% but just got an email for 18% off with code Goodbye2018


----------



## Jankjr

Cfed

New Year's EVE-EVE SALE!

2018 has been a great year! Some phenomenal cigars were released...and we enjoyed smoking all each and every one of them!

To Celebrate a great year in the books, we're doing a New Year's EVE EVE SALE! (Yes, we know there's 2 "Eves", we like to start our partying a day early!)

GET 18% OFF STOREWIDE!
Everything we got is 18% OFF (except COTM). All New Releases, Samplers, Singles, Limited Editions are 18% OFF!

Use code Goodbye2018 at checkout to get 18% OFF your entire order!

And don't forget...FREE SHIPPING over $100!

Sale will end 12/31 at Midnight CST!


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> Goodbye2018
> Cigar federation 18 percent off


Yup, kinda funny it came right after we posted this stuff

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Yup, kinda funny it came right after we posted this stuff
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You think, ok I'm holding out for 30% off then gonna spend a grand! :vs_laugh: hey now you owe me if this works!


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Yup, kinda funny it came right after we posted this stuff
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yep...I laughed, the girlfriend laughed and the toaster laughed....I shot the toaster....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## crown

cjmmm47 said:


> Not quite 20% but just got an email for 18% off with code Goodbye2018


Thanks for sharing! I just placed my first cfed order and grabbed some Mexican hot chocolate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Anyone know of any Atlantic discount codes? Got an order to place before my 2019 buy ban starts tonight.

Nudge @disco_potato


----------



## BOSSTANK

Hickorynut said:


> Yep...I laughed, the girlfriend laughed and the toaster laughed....I shot the toaster....
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


:spit:


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Anyone know of any Atlantic discount codes? Got an order to place before my 2019 buy ban starts tonight.
> 
> Nudge @disco_potato


Buy ban....bite your toungue! :serious:


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> :spit:


I don't carry in the house.

I just put a gun in every drawer.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

kacey said:


> I don't carry in the house.
> 
> I just put a gun in every drawer.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Same here...I have several stashed here and there from the garage to my safe, where the big boys hang out... :vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> Buy ban....bite your toungue! :serious:


With 900+ I think its time to start smoking more than I'm buying for a while.


----------



## Northern_26

Mystery box from CP it has 9 cigars+ more for $29.99 shipped

https://www.cigarpage.com/mystery-b...’ll+love+it.+CP's+mystery+box+of+crap+is+back.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Northern_26 said:


> Mystery box from CP it has 9 cigars+ more for $29.99 shipped
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/mystery-b...’ll+love+it.+CP's+mystery+box+of+crap+is+back.


If they call it crap, I'll pass. Lol


----------



## BOSSTANK

Thompson Cigar is offering $20 off of $99 or more with free shipping today only...
https://t.thompsoncigar.com/?segmen...007283&Email=ZXZpbGljb24yMDAyQHlhaG9vLmNvbQ==


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> If they call it crap, I'll pass. Lol


Mystery box of "Crapola" &#128514; now I'm curious as to what's in it


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> Mystery box of "Crapola"  now I'm curious as to what's in it


I'm tempted to buy it just to see.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Peapaw said:


> I'm tempted to buy it just to see.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I just purchased one... I'm too curious haha... Cigar Page shouldn't let me down... will post goodies once received :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

It would suck if they were all White Owl grape/peach/strawberry.....


----------



## Peapaw

BOSSTANK said:


> I just purchased one... I'm too curious haha... Cigar Page shouldn't let me down... will post goodies once received :grin2:


Well ok, I'm gonna buy one just so we can compare, see if they send out the same thing in every box or if it's random.

I've wasted money on worse things.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Mystery box of "Crapola"  now I'm curious as to what's in it


You can google it and see what others have gotten in the past. Ugly hats, koozies, turkey hitch covers, crappy cigars. A waste of thirty bucks.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ForMud said:


> It would suck if they were all White Owl grape/peach/strawberry.....


Lol... hope not...op:


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> You can google it and see what others have gotten in the past. Ugly hats, koozies, turkey hitch covers, crappy cigars. A waste of thirty bucks.


Hey what's wrong with turkey hitch covers? Lmao j/k


----------



## ForMud

BOSSTANK said:


> Lol... hope not...op:


If they are, send them my way, I'll smoke them.....After half a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lol look at this...Previous Cigar Page mystery box haul

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cigars/comments/7plf0f


----------



## Jankjr

TexaSmoke said:


> You can google it and see what others have gotten in the past. Ugly hats, koozies, turkey hitch covers, crappy cigars. A waste of thirty bucks.


Yep, 85% of what they offer regularly doesn't appeal to me. I'm 100% sure the 15% of what I'm interested in won't end up in said box.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> Yep, 85% of what they offer regularly doesn't appeal to me. I'm 100% sure the 15% of what I'm interested in won't end up in said box.


Exactly. Cigarpage was great when I was starting out. The longer I smoke the less appealing what they sell seems to be. You have to keep in mind that they are the leftovers from a larger retailer.


----------



## Scotchpig

Mmmm, Gurkhas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Exactly. Cigarpage was great when I was starting out. The longer I smoke the less appealing what they sell seems to be. You have to keep in mind that they are the leftovers from a larger retailer.


I like em cause they're more honest than the rest. You can read the five star reviews on CI ,then flip to CP and they admit stuff has an over inflated msrp and Ghurkas are a joke amongst smokers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> I like em cause they're more honest than the rest. You can read the five star reviews on CI ,then flip to CP and they admit stuff has an over inflated msrp and Ghurkas are a joke amongst smokers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's true. I do still buy from them from time to time because they do reduce certain cigars down to a fair price. They have good filler cigars and decent deals on good stuff from time to time.


----------



## haegejc

Holts is having a one day flash sale on the Room 101 Chief Cool Arrows again if anybody missed out the last time. Free shipping too.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Holts is having a one day flash sale on the Room 101 Chief Cool Arrows again if anybody missed out the last time. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


I would go for a different vitola if I wasn't planning on an archetype box purchase soon.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## haegejc

Peapaw said:


> I would go for a different vitola if I wasn't planning on an archetype box purchase soon.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Peapaw, I had my first Archetype Axis Mundi Toro about a week ago and I have to agree with you!!! Definitely Box worthy!!!


----------



## Peapaw

haegejc said:


> Peapaw, I had my first Archetype Axis Mundi Toro about a week ago and I have to agree with you!!! Definitely Box worthy!!!


That's the one I'm getting, gonna sample some of their other sticks sooner or later.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## S&W

haegejc said:


> Holts is having a one day flash sale on the Room 101 Chief Cool Arrows again if anybody missed out the last time. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow.html


You folks are such a bad influence...
Just ordered a box of the Filerokee.


----------



## haegejc

S&W said:


> You folks are such a bad influence...
> Just ordered a box of the Filerokee.


And you get a free Holts ashtray.. Was that what made you pull the trigger? :grin2:


----------



## S&W

haegejc said:


> And you get a free Holts ashtray.. Was that what made you pull the trigger? :grin2:


Well it didn't hurt any. But like most folks here, I don't need a whole lot of incentive to order more cigars. >


----------



## kacey

BOSSTANK said:


> Mystery box of "Crapola"  now I'm curious as to what's in it


I ordered two just to see. I will let you know.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

ForMud said:


> If they are, send them my way, I'll smoke them.....After half a bottle of bourbon.


That would make you a braver Man than me, after half a bottle of bourbon I reach for a dark oily cigar. I am afraid something sweet would have me puking in no time.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

For a limited time, Famous Cigars has FREE SHIPPING sitewide with no minimum purchase.

https://mailchi.mp/1530ca170dfd/hurry-before-this-deal-sets-sail-634743?e=595dcdaa6f


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

kacey said:


> That would make you a braver Man than me, after half a bottle of bourbon I reach for a dark oily cigar. I am afraid something sweet would have me puking in no time.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Ugh, same here. Sweet cigars just don't work for me, either.


----------



## cvrle1

Doug Miller said:


> For a limited time, Famous Cigars has FREE SHIPPING sitewide with no minimum purchase.
> 
> https://mailchi.mp/1530ca170dfd/hurry-before-this-deal-sets-sail-634743?e=595dcdaa6f


Why not post actual link/code to use instead mail chimp campaign nonsense??

Code for free shipping is 2019NEWYEAR. Dont use above link as it is used to collect emails and send campaigns and spam.


----------



## BOSSTANK

So...Famous Smoke Shop is charging online tax on cigars now. I just loaded up my cart, put in my $20 promo code and looked at the price and was like huh? $24 tax charge on my order.

I was reading about online cigar sales tax and just ran across this article.
https://cigaraficionado.com/article...tates-may-collect-taxes-from-online-retailers

This Sucks!


----------



## huffer33

BOSSTANK said:


> So...Famous Smoke Shop is charging online tax on cigars now. I just loaded up my cart, put in my $20 promo code and looked at the price and was like huh? $24 tax charge on my order.
> 
> I was reading about online cigar sales tax and just ran across this article.
> https://cigaraficionado.com/article...tates-may-collect-taxes-from-online-retailers
> 
> This Sucks!


WTF...

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## csk415

It’s not only famous. Other sites are doing it also. These are the states famous says are subject to sales tax. 

Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Georgia, Hawaii, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Vermont, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Slowly, but surely, all the internet retailers will be doing this. Technically they are all required to collect Indiana tax now, but there are a few smaller online sellers that still don't, thankfully. I was not happy the day Amazon started collecting Indiana tax, haha.


----------



## Robert1_1

csk415 said:


> It's not only famous. Other sites are doing it also. These are the states famous says are subject to sales tax.
> 
> Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Georgia, Hawaii, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Nebraska, Nevada, New Jersey, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Vermont, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin


Cigarpage still tax free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Does anyone have a replacement for the podcast20 code on famous? It’s telling me it expired on Monday. 

They have the buy 2 get one deal now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> Does anyone have a replacement for the podcast20 code on famous? It's telling me it expired on Monday.
> 
> They have the buy 2 get one deal now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about rcigar17 for 17 percent off over 5o bucks. 
That doesn't couple with the 5 pack frenzy deal though.


----------



## Prf5415

TexaSmoke said:


> How about rcigar17 for 17 percent off over 5o bucks.
> That doesn't couple with the 5 pack frenzy deal though.


Thanks for the tip. I am aware of that one but as you say it's a lot more restrictive that the podcast20 one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Cigarpage has a sale on Oliva Melanio and V

https://www.cigarpage.com/righteous-oliva-and-melanio-gems.html


----------



## Ewood

Fusion said:


> Cigarpage has a sale on Oliva Melanio and V
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/righteous-oliva-and-melanio-gems.html


Not trying to be annoying but my Melanio robustos are cheaper by $1 and whatever shipping is!

My Churchill's are $10 cheaper a 5er!


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> Not trying to be annoying but my Melanio robustos are cheaper by $1 and whatever shipping is!
> 
> My Churchill's are $10 cheaper a 5er!


That's not annoying that's enabling.....and we love to enable around here! Lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut

Ewood said:


> Not trying to be annoying but my Melanio robustos are cheaper by $1 and whatever shipping is!
> 
> My Churchill's are $10 cheaper a 5er!


I had one.....ima telling you they are ripe and ready to fire!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## BOSSTANK

BOSSTANK said:


> I just purchased one... I'm too curious haha... Cigar Page shouldn't let me down... will post goodies once received :grin2:


Box of "Crapola" has arrived... follow link below to see what was inside.
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5553622#post5553622


----------



## BobP

Seems like a decent deal for RomaCraft sampler. Was in stock, then out of stock, back in stock again. Not sure about the "mystery" part though.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/roma-craft-sampler?variant=97134411794


----------



## Ewood

BobP said:


> Seems like a decent deal for RomaCraft sampler. Was in stock, then out of stock, back in stock again. Not sure about the "mystery" part though.
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/roma-craft-sampler?variant=97134411794


I'm scared buyers might end up with a ton of intemperance connies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Ewood said:


> I'm scared buyers might end up with a ton of intemperance connies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you imagine the look on someone's face when they open that box to see 5 connies staring up at them? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Ewood said:


> I'm scared buyers might end up with a ton of intemperance connies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I am hoping not, since I just ordered one. Not that their Intemperance EC is a bad thing, I just already have quite a few of those...


----------



## SLOANER

BobP said:


> Seems like a decent deal for RomaCraft sampler. Was in stock, then out of stock, back in stock again. Not sure about the "mystery" part though.
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/roma-craft-sampler?variant=97134411794


Great Deal! Thank you for sharing.. Never tried any ROMA's will try ordering this the 15th if still available.. Wife put a freeze on the collection budget momentarily....


----------



## GOT14U

Anyone have a code for famous smoke shop? Much appreciated if so!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> Anyone have a code for famous smoke shop? Much appreciated if so!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


This might be too late, and I'm sure you got their email. But, "TWENTYBUCKS", gets $20 off $100 order.


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> This might be too late, and I'm sure you got their email. But, "TWENTYBUCKS", gets $20 off $100 order.


Thanks man, I don't get their emails so that's new to me bud.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cvrle1

GOT14U said:


> Anyone have a code for famous smoke shop? Much appreciated if so!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


RCIGAR17 - 17% off $50 or more.


----------



## cracker1397

I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but..... does C Fed have any promo codes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

cracker1397 said:


> I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but..... does C Fed have any promo codes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a standing code. They release codes around holidays and they usually only last for a day or two.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

cracker1397 said:


> I know this has probably been asked a hundred times but..... does C Fed have any promo codes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rcigars gets you 10%

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cracker1397

akpreacherplayz said:


> Rcigars gets you 10%
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thankfully my buzz wore off before I read this. I was about to drop some serious coinage lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherryvan

Thanks.


----------



## cvrle1

No idea how long this will last, JR has pack of 10 Espinosa Laranja Reserva Toro for $39.95

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/espinosa-cigars/espinosa-laranja-reserva/toro/laret10


----------



## Mike2147

CI has the Caldwell Yellow Cake 50 count Robusto for $150

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/caldwell-yellowcake-cigars/2009367/

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Dapper sale at Small Batch today....if you haven't had any sappers yet your missing out!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Dapper sale at Small Batch today....if you haven't had any sappers yet your missing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I give up....My self imposed spending freeze just isn't working out....Getting up from the table and walking away slowly, shaking my head..

Gotta a box of Borracho Maduros heading my way......Listening to that devil again. :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> I give up....My self imposed spending freeze just isn't working out....Getting up from the table and walking away slowly, shaking my head..
> 
> Gotta a box of Borracho Maduros heading my way......Listening to that devil again. :grin2:


Lmao.....sorry bud! And perfect choice. Seems like we smoke a lot of the same type of sticks.....you'll love those!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mike2147

I am wishing the new job would find a reason to start paying me now.... Damn SBC is killing me with deals I have to ignore lol.


Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

GOT14U said:


> Dapper sale at Small Batch today....if you haven't had any sappers yet your missing out!


That would be me. I ordered the brand sampler to get a taste of them. I have to say the SBC website leaves a lot to desire in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

lex61 said:


> That would be me. I ordered the brand sampler to get a taste of them. I have to say the SBC website leaves a lot to desire in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's weird I'm a big fan of it....glad you got a sampler tho!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

GOT14U said:


> That's weird I'm a big fan of it....glad you got a sampler tho!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'd like to see more consistency in flavor profiles and tasting notes. Some cigars have it, others don't. I'd also like to see vitola listed without having to click on each individual cigar. Some vendors don't use corona, toro, robusta... in their naming scheme so it's not always obvious. Just my $0.02 worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Dapper sale at Small Batch today....if you haven't had any sappers yet your missing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Well ain't that some shit......I won the ceramic box and have 16 more of the Borrachos on the way!!!! Nice.


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Well ain't that some shit......I won the ceramic box and have 16 more of the Borrachos on the way!!!! Nice.


That's legit. I almost pulled the trigger on those. If Jerod says they are good, they gotta be! Congrats.


----------



## holland

First time I stumbled across SBC. Web site takes some getting used to - I was looking for samplers rather than a specific brand, but they've got some decent prices when you factor in free priority shipping. Thanks!


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> Well ain't that some shit......I won the ceramic box and have 16 more of the Borrachos on the way!!!! Nice.


Nice man! I almost bought another box just to get in on the raffle....lmao glad you won it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud

GOT14U said:


> Nice man! I almost bought another box just to get in on the raffle....lmao glad you won it!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I never win anything...I think they just felt sorry for me.


----------



## GOT14U

ForMud said:


> I never win anything...I think they just felt sorry for me.


Lol....I hear ya, poor guy!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

SmallBatch has JAS SUM KRAL RED KNIGHT LANCERO $49/5er shipped free. 
Using code *rcigars* takes 10% off any total. 
I've got a couple handfuls en route. 
If you buy them and don't like 'em, I'll gladly take these off your hands. 
@WABOOM bombed me a couple last year and they're full body/full flavor smokes for a discerning palate.


----------



## WABOOM

Superlike!


----------



## WABOOM

Rondo said:


> SmallBatch has JAS SUM KRAL RED KNIGHT LANCERO $49/5er shipped free.
> Using code *rcigars* takes 10% off any total.
> I've got a couple handfuls en route.
> If you buy them and don't like 'em, I'll gladly take these off your hands.
> @WABOOM bombed me a couple last year and they're full body/full flavor smokes for a discerning palate.


Dang. They are already out of stock.


----------



## Rabidawise

How often does CFED put up their 20% discount codes?


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> How often does CFED put up their 20% discount codes?


Shrug, no clue I know a couple people were asking a while back but only got the 18% code for bye to 2018.  Puff10 will get ya 10%.


----------



## kacey

Rondo said:


> SmallBatch has JAS SUM KRAL RED KNIGHT LANCERO $49/5er shipped free.
> Using code *rcigars* takes 10% off any total.
> I've got a couple handfuls en route.
> If you buy them and don't like 'em, I'll gladly take these off your hands.
> @*WABOOM* bombed me a couple last year and they're full body/full flavor smokes for a discerning palate.


Twist my arm why don't ya.
Figured I would try some of the other things I had been considering free shipping and 10% off ya talked me into it.


----------



## haegejc

Seriouscigar.com has HerreraEsteli Norteno Coronita 4 × 46 Box of 10 for $29.99 but no free shipping. 

Is there a discount code for Serious?


----------



## Doug Miller

haegejc said:


> Seriouscigar.com has HerreraEsteli Norteno Coronita 4 × 46 Box of 10 for $29.99 but no free shipping.
> 
> Is there a discount code for Serious?


Those Nortanos are fantastic cigars, and normally quite pricy. However, they have evidently been discontinued and are selling at substantial discounts. Holt's recently had the Coronitas for $49.00 for a 25- pack w/ free shipping. I bought 125 of 'em and now they're sold out with no more in the pipeline. JR recently had 10 Norteno lonsdales (6x44) for $29/box of ten, but now those are gone, too.

Bottom line, if you can grab some Nortenos at a discount, buy 'em now! They'll soon be a distant memory.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Doug Miller said:


> Those Nortanos are fantastic cigars, and normally quite pricy. However, they have evidently been discontinued and are selling at substantial discounts. Holt's recently had the Coronitas for $49.00 for a 25- pack w/ free shipping. I bought 125 of 'em and now they're sold out with no more in the pipeline. JR recently had 10 Norteno lonsdales (6x44) for $29/box of ten, but now those are gone, too.
> 
> Bottom line, if you can grab some Nortenos at a discount, buy 'em now! They'll soon be a distant memory.


I think it has to do with their recent packaging changeup. Historically, Nortenos were sold in boxes of 10, but due to demand DE discontinued the 10-count boxes and has started replacing them with 25-count boxes. The 10 counts started going on sale around the same time. As good as these smoke and sell, I'd doubt that they disappear any time soon. Or at least I hope. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Rabidawise said:


> How often does CFED put up their 20% discount codes?


They seem to launch them about every holiday. Look for one in Feb....

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## mpomario

Great deal on the MB3. It is the one I always wait for. I am already stocked up though. 20 for $60. 
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## GunnyJ

Best Cigar Prices is including the following when you buy a box of Alec Bradley smokes:


5x Coyol Toro
10x Prensado Gran Toro
5x Alec Bradley Prensado Lost Art Gran Toro


I picked up a box of 10 of Mundial Punta Lanza #5 (robusto) for $82.99 and am getting the other 20 for free! This is good until the 30th. Go to best cigar prices dot com and click on "SPECIALS".


----------



## lex61

I thought there was an accessories deal thread but I couldn't find it, so I'll put this here...

Fox Cigars has the Boveda Butler on sale for $17 and they throw in a free cigar.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/accessories/boveda/boveda-butler/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjwilson40

lex61 said:


> I thought there was an accessories deal thread but I couldn't find it, so I'll put this here...
> 
> Fox Cigars has the Boveda Butler on sale for $17 and they throw in a free cigar.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/accessories/boveda/boveda-butler/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Buying it now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

lex61 said:


> I thought there was an accessories deal thread but I couldn't find it, so I'll put this here...
> 
> Fox Cigars has the Boveda Butler on sale for $17 and they throw in a free cigar.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/accessories/boveda/boveda-butler/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish you guys good luck. I bought 3 in the fall and two have stopped working. My brother bought one and it stopped. He had them replace it and the replacement has already failed as well. Between us we're 4/5 failed within a few months. They did give me a full refund so their customer service is not a concern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeg612

crown said:


> I wish you guys good luck. I bought 3 in the fall and two have stopped working. My brother bought one and it stopped. He had them replace it and the replacement has already failed as well. Between us we're 4/5 failed within a few months. They did give me a full refund so their customer service is not a concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. Their customer service is great and responsive but I've gone through three in as many months. Wonderful when it works but clearly they have some issues to work out.


----------



## lex61

beeg612 said:


> Ditto. Their customer service is great and responsive but I've gone through three in as many months. Wonderful when it works but clearly they have some issues to work out.


Sorry to hear that. I've had two in my wineador since August with no problems at all. Fingers crossed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjwilson40

I ordered mine on that sale. So let’s hope it works long enough for them to get the bugs out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Use code SAVE20 for 20% at seriouscigars

Today only


----------



## ScottyB

Fox has this Curivari sampler - I've never tried any but I know some of you like them. Seems like a decent price w/free shipping.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/curivari/curivari-tasting-kit/


----------



## BobP

ScottyB said:


> Fox has this Curivari sampler - I've never tried any but I know some of you like them. Seems like a decent price w/free shipping.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/curivari/curivari-tasting-kit/


Their sales have been really good lately, please stop reminding me of them.


----------



## Fusion

EC Mr Brownstone on sale at JR, be quick, only 6 hrs left. 10 pack 6X52 for $44.95 plus shipping, look for a code on google, JR always have a code
https://www.jrcigars.com/item/esteb...one/toro-grande/ecmbht10?tracking_source=deal


----------



## csk415

ScottyB said:


> Fox has this Curivari sampler - I've never tried any but I know some of you like them. Seems like a decent price w/free shipping.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/curivari/curivari-tasting-kit/


Solid sticks. Hope you got some. Just checked my emails and clicked the link and they are sold out now.


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> EC Mr Brownstone on sale at JR, be quick, only 6 hrs left. 10 pack 6X52 for $44.95 plus shipping, look for a code on google, JR always have a code
> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/esteb...one/toro-grande/ecmbht10?tracking_source=deal


Thank you, picked these up with my $10 coupon from Beat the Dealer... hard to beat for $35!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Tempting...

The Taste of Love 2018 kit features the Fuente Fuente OpusX Shark and the Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Shark. $50

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/li...110026187&mc_cid=f1ade53b90&mc_eid=e40db60bab


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Tempting...
> 
> The Taste of Love 2018 kit features the Fuente Fuente OpusX Shark and the Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Shark. $50
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/li...110026187&mc_cid=f1ade53b90&mc_eid=e40db60bab


Snagged a box of Opus X lost city from Fox yesterday.


----------



## lex61

20% off everything today at CigarFed using code 12HourSale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

For any noobs out there , welcome to your newest addiction..

CP (cigar page) is running their scorcher.

They toss up smokes for a couple minutes at discount, then flip to a new special. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

10% off from CI. One time use so first come first serve. BADY19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> For any noobs out there , welcome to your newest addiction..
> 
> CP (cigar page) is running their scorcher.
> 
> They toss up smokes for a couple minutes at discount, then flip to a new special.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Scorchers ate my wallet alive when I first found them lol.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Just checked out that scorcher page, that could be dangerous!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ckc123 said:


> Just checked out that scorcher page, that could be dangerous!


Ya. Run. Run fast, run hard.


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ya. Run. Run fast, run hard.


lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ya. Run. Run fast, run hard.


I was watching the scorchers refresh on my screen for a bit today, nearly took the plunge on couple of offerings. Decided to abstain considering I already made a purchase today from a BOTL on here.

How often do they do those?


----------



## tacket

UBC03 said:


> For any noobs out there , welcome to your newest addiction..
> 
> CP (cigar page) is running their scorcher.
> 
> They toss up smokes for a couple minutes at discount, then flip to a new special.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh man, that was fun...


----------



## lex61

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I was watching the scorchers refresh on my screen for a bit today, nearly took the plunge on couple of offerings. Decided to abstain considering I already made a purchase today from a BOTL on here.
> 
> How often do they do those?


They probably put them up every 3-4 weeks. I think they usually start on a Friday and end the following Friday. I see they've changed the countdown to a minute. Used to be three, then two... I like it at one. The other thing to note is you can put it in your cart and the price is valid for twenty minutes. That sort of eliminates some of the impulse purchases. Sort of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Just ordered a box of Nub Maduros on sale at Holts for $89.95, sale price is around $168 and retail $198. They have several varieties of box sales through today.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just go an email for these Quesadas on cigars.com

http://enews.cigars.com/q/QGphGdWr2...DZAZ21haWwuY29tw4gNy3c-mqVeJaLyr93U10P0MjYl1A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

New World Cameroon Box of 20 Toro - 6 x 50 for $59.99 shipped.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/new-world-cameroon-toro.html

Anyone had one yet?


----------



## Ewood

Can't go wrong with 20% off a small batch sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ewood said:


> Can't go wrong with 20% off a small batch sampler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gotten the $50 sampler twice using this promo. Both times I got 5 stellar sticks for 40 shipped. Well worth it.


----------



## ForMud

In......Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> I've gotten the $50 sampler twice using this promo. Both times I got 5 stellar sticks for 40 shipped. Well worth it.


Yes and always first class service, they amaze me how quick the cigars arrive.


----------



## Prf5415

Box of Cedrus for $70 plus tax after discount code on monster. Can also get 6% back on Ebates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Warped La Hacienda sampler on CFed...... https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...573140562&mc_cid=da70fbc1cf&mc_eid=fcc6d8906d


----------



## TexaSmoke

ForMud said:


> Warped La Hacienda sampler on CFed...... https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...573140562&mc_cid=da70fbc1cf&mc_eid=fcc6d8906d


I bought 2 of these last time they were in stock using a 20 percent off code. 5 warped for 26 bucks was an easy decision!


----------



## csk415

https://www.cigarmonster.com/

CroMagnon aquitaine 10er. Won't be there tomorrow. Find them under the drop down menu.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I was watching the scorchers refresh on my screen for a bit today, nearly took the plunge on couple of offerings. Decided to abstain considering I already made a purchase today from a BOTL on here.
> 
> How often do they do those?


Often enough you'll run it on a screen you can watch constantly... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Often enough you'll run it on a screen you can watch constantly...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Wife says what are you doing, watching a good movie want to join me. She doesn't find it very entertaining for some strange reason. I don't think I have made one purchase from the scorchers section but I hate to miss what's up next :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Olecharlie said:


> Wife says what are you doing, watching a good movie want to join me. She doesn't find it very entertaining for some strange reason. I don't think I have made one purchase from the scorchers section but I hate to miss what's up next :vs_laugh:


Those scorchers are hypnotic. Be careful.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Alrightdriver said:


> Those scorchers are hypnotic. Be careful.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Fortunately I don't have the patience to watch for long..

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Olecharlie

I was searching for Casa Fernandez Aganorsa signature selection, most offers were box purchases. I found Famous had them on sale 5 packs 6 X 44 the size I wanted for $40.99. I found a coupon code DOJO17 that took another 17% off on any $50 order so $34 is a smoking deal! 

CODE -DOJO17 At Famous Smoke


----------



## Ckc123

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/for-12-hours-10-packs-starting-under-25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

I picked up a 10 of laranje, and h. upmann
Seemed like a decent deal. Also used 15% off code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Nub sampler from Atlantic cigars for nub fans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Ckc123 said:


> I picked up a 10 of laranje, and h. upmann
> Seemed like a decent deal. Also used 15% off code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are the laranjas? Saw the deal And almost bought impulsively...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

Never had them, I bought impulsively 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

SLOANER said:


> How are the laranjas? Saw the deal And almost bought impulsively...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Ckc123 said:


> Never had them, I bought impulsively
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a laranja this morning, I liked it pretty well. I'll buy some when my buying freeze is over.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Tulse

mpomario said:


> Great deal on the MB3. It is the one I always wait for. I am already stocked up though. 20 for $60.
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html


Deal is back. Different link. 20 MB3 for 59.99 shipped:
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal-2.html

--------------------------------------

Also, interesting sampler for 79.99:
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/pepin-garcia-heavenly-blends-viii-sampler.html

4 - San Cristobal Revelation Prophet (5.25 x 54)
4 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso (5.5 x 54)
4 - Old Henry Pure Breed Robusto (5 x 54)
4 - Don Pepin Garcia Original Invictos (5 x 50)
4 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (5 x 50)


----------



## Ckc123

I saw this and will resist, I will resist, I will resist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Ckc123 said:


> I saw this and will resist, I will resist, I will resist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it and could not resist that deal on the Oliva Master Blends 3. Damn, I KNEW I shouldn't have checked this thread.


----------



## Razorhog

I've been looking into a wireless hygrometer and decided to try the Boveda Butler since it is only $20. Fox Cigars has it for $17, free shipping.


----------



## mpomario

Tulse said:


> Deal is back. Different link. 20 MB3 for 59.99 shipped:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal-2.html
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Also, interesting sampler for 79.99:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/pepin-garcia-heavenly-blends-viii-sampler.html
> 
> 4 - San Cristobal Revelation Prophet (5.25 x 54)
> 
> 4 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso (5.5 x 54)
> 
> 4 - Old Henry Pure Breed Robusto (5 x 54)
> 
> 4 - Don Pepin Garcia Original Invictos (5 x 50)
> 
> 4 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (5 x 50)


I haven't busted into the one I bought 6 months ago. Down to the last two of the one from a year ago. But when I get half way through it I'll order more. MB3 game on point. They rest really well.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

mpomario said:


> I haven't busted into the one I bought 6 months ago. Down to the last two of the one from a year ago. But when I get half way through it I'll order more. MB3 game on point. They rest really well.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


It's definitely a smoke I plan on stocking up on several boxes of to let rest for a good while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Cigar Page (nearly 20% off 5ers) of Padrons - (1day 4hrs left)

https://www.cigarpage.com/padron-the-interruption-gets-owned.html

Of course the main one I'm most interested in is already sold out.
The Padron 1926 Series 90th Anniversary Natural No.90


----------



## cjmmm47

boxes of Herrera Esteli Miami and 3 sizes of Norteno for 29.95 again at JR until midnight ET


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cjmmm47 said:


> boxes of Herrera Esteli Miami and 3 sizes of Norteno for 29.95 again at JR until midnight ET


:vs_whistle: Okay, I seriously have to stop checking this thread... :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

I would never fall for such a deal myself....









Sent from ground zero.


----------



## Tulse

poppajon75 said:


> I would never fall for such a deal myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ground zero.


Add 2 and shipping is free.

https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-norteno


----------



## poppajon75

Tulse said:


> Add 2 and shipping is free.
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/brand/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-norteno


I picked up just one, until I get my tuppers in order. It really is a great price on these.

Sent from ground zero.


----------



## ScottyB

cjmmm47 said:


> boxes of Herrera Esteli Miami and 3 sizes of Norteno for 29.95 again at JR until midnight ET


I've been waiting for this deal, but now I'm broke dadgumit! I'll hit it next time around though, those Nortenos are really great smokes.


----------



## Hickorynut

ScottyB said:


> I've been waiting for this deal, but now I'm broke dadgumit! I'll hit it next time around though, those Nortenos are really great smokes.


And......that's why yer broke....dont worry I am too.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Tjwilson40

I fell into the trap as well... 10% discount, free shipping, and $5 off code though so can’t kick myself too hard haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Why not!


----------



## Rabidawise

Aaaaaaand two boxes of Nortenos headed my way! Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## ForMud

Rabidawise said:


> Aaaaaaand two boxes of Nortenos headed my way! Thanks for the heads up guys!


S O B......I shut down the computer at 3:59....And they sent the email out at 4:09.....They were just waiting for me log off. It's a plot against me I tell you!!! ( I bet the wife is in on it too )


----------



## Rabidawise

ForMud said:


> S O B......I shut down the computer at 3:59....And they sent the email out at 4:09.....They were just waiting for me log off. It's a plot against me I tell you!!! ( I bet the wife is in on it too )


No email on your phone?? Slacker!


----------



## ForMud

Rabidawise said:


> No email on your phone?? Slacker!


Cell phones are the devils work......


----------



## Rabidawise

ForMud said:


> Cell phones are the devils work......


And here I thought that was CBid!


----------



## ForMud

Them too.....


----------



## GOT14U

Putting this out there. I found boxes of 2018 bishops blends for sale....shipped mine cost me $207 a box....PM me if you are interested....only 3 left after mine Okay just talked with the owner of the shop....for you black label fans this is a find.... (7) boxes of boondocks (4) bx of morphines (30) bx santa muertes , a box or two 2018' deliverernces also and the guy is killer....give him a call and tell him I sent you Jerod Friday
Lake Worth Cigars
817-238-8877




Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

For those of you that get e-mails from Thompson, they actually have a pretty good e-mail only special that just got sent out. Spend $75 and you'll get 15% off as well as a $20 gift card sent to you. And if you spend over $100 it's free shipping. Not a bad deal... Expires Monday at 0300.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ForMud said:


> S O B......I shut down the computer at 3:59....And they sent the email out at 4:09.....They were just waiting for me log off. It's a plot against me I tell you!!! ( I bet the wife is in on it too )


When your wife is contacting your suppliers to change their email times, it's called "intervention"


----------



## tazdvl

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> When your wife is contacting your suppliers to change their email times, it's called "intervention"


In my house.....

Intervention = WAR!!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Olecharlie

La Boheme Encantador La Scala 5"3/4 * 54. If anyone likes this cigar, Neptune has singles discounted to $5 ea. 
I believe this is a $11-12 cigar.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Cigaraxe.com has 5 packs of the Warped lirio rojo for $32.99. 

Full disclosure: I have never ordered from this site before!


----------



## cjmmm47

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro.html

Holts has 10 count box of Melanio Maduro Robusto with free shipping AND 8 free Serie O churchills... 49.95


----------



## cigar_enthusiast_

Love this thread lol!


----------



## crown

cjmmm47 said:


> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro.html
> 
> Holts has 10 count box of Melanio Maduro Robusto with free shipping AND 8 free Serie O churchills... 49.95


When I look at it it doesn't seem like the robustos qualify for the freebie. Anybody else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

crown said:


> When I look at it it doesn't seem like the robustos qualify for the freebie. Anybody else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bummer they must have "fixed" it... it was definitely working earlier though


----------



## crown

cjmmm47 said:


> bummer they must have "fixed" it... it was definitely working earlier though


10-4. That would have been a crazy deal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckc123

https://www.cigarpage.com/national-brand-tenskis-for-you.html
10 packs plus lighter
Picked up Arturo 858 maduros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Calling all Fuente fans

I saw on Cbid for next 1.5 days GOF anniversario 5.5x60 box of 10 go down to $128 on the free fall. That's a great price.


----------



## GOT14U

A little secret. Fine Ash Cigars has a killer DTT (Saka) sampler for about $130 that is a great deal. Call them tomorrow and I bet they have some left....


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Razorhog

cjmmm47 said:


> https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro.html
> 
> Holts has 10 count box of Melanio Maduro Robusto with free shipping AND 8 free Serie O churchills... 49.95


Man, I was really hoping that was still available. Been looking for a deal on the Melanios, and that would have been a sweeeet deal!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Man, I was really hoping that was still available. Been looking for a deal on the Melanios, and that would have been a sweeeet deal!


It will come back. Does it once a month or so. Keep your eyes out for it.


----------



## mpomario

Boxes of DE Florida Sun Grown belicoso. $99. Never seen these this cheap. Bought myself a birthday box yesterday and full expected them to be all gone. 
https://www.cigarpage.com/florida-sun-grown.html









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## lex61

MBombay five pack sampler at cigar.com, $32.50 with free shipping. I've never tried these but I'm looking forward to doing so soon.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

These are gone...


----------



## Tulse

Fratello Boxer Series Sampler 5 cigars shipped $22.50:

https://www.holts.com/samplers/all-cigar-samplers/fratello-boxer-series-sampler.html

Had a few. I recall really liking them.


----------



## lex61

SBC has some $30 COTM spots open

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-30-cotm-club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crown

lex61 said:


> SBC has some $30 COTM spots open
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-30-cotm-club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the heads up. I'm in on this to check it out. I never really thought I'd like to do a COTM club so we'll see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I figured I'd give it a shot.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Razorhog

crown said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm in on this to check it out. I never really thought I'd like to do a COTM club so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm the same way, but I've heard a lot of good things about small batch so I signed up. Never thought that I would do a COTM, but now I'm excited!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Last month the 30 Dolla holla was a Warped Black Honey, an Illusione Haut 10, and a casa Fernandez reserva Miami. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

TexaSmoke said:


> Last month the 30 Dolla holla was a Warped Black Honey, an Illusione Haut 10, and a casa Fernandez reserva Miami.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Having googled those, I can say that members got a good deal. I'm excited about the experience of going outside of my box to try different sticks. I was away from the hobby for 8 years or so and wow, things have changed.

EDIT: Small batch $30 COTM club sold out again. Wow that was fast


----------



## Doug Miller

When Camacho was purchased and rebranded by Davifoff in 2013, they dropped one of my favorite smokes from their line. That cigar was the Camacho Coyolar, a dark, med-full, leather & oak-ey & raisin-y Honduran Puro, made entirely from Criollo tobacco grown on a single 15-acre farm. 

Although it's hard to find, and pricy, the Coyolar is now back on the market after a five-year hiatus. The new cigar uses the exact same blend as the old one. 

They are not cheap; Famous, Cigar Int'l, Cigar.com, Thompson, and JR all have my fave size, the #1 Perfecto (4.25 x 50) for ~$191.00 per box of 25, a 10% discount from MSRP. Imagine my surprise when I saw Superior Cigars selling the same thing for $112.00!! That's ~1/2 off, and they're not even on sale! 

If you like this type of cigar, as I do, you simply cannot beat this price. Not by a long shot! Plus, Superior packed the box well and shipped very quickly.


----------



## lex61

TexaSmoke said:


> Last month the 30 Dolla holla was a Warped Black Honey, an Illusione Haut 10, and a casa Fernandez reserva Miami.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I signed up earlier this month for the Janus Tobak COTM ($35) so I passed on the SBC one. Might be interesting to compare notes each month to see how they stack up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

lex61 said:


> I signed up earlier this month for the Janus Tobak COTM ($35) so I passed on the SBC one. Might be interesting to compare notes each month to see how they stack up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure thing

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

For all you closet Gurkha Lovers haha!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Shaver702 said:


> For all you closet Gurkha Lovers haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd reckon the whiskey glasses are more valuable than the "$7,000" in savings. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Shaver702

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd reckon the whiskey glasses are more valuable than the "$7,000" in savings.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I don't know. The glasses say Gurkha on them. So who knows how good the quality is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Shaver702 said:


> I don't know. The glasses say Gurkha on them. So who knows how good the quality is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would say top of the line


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Navistar said:


> i would say top of the line


"Glasses made from only the finest sand; custom drink carriers crafted for kings. Originally $1,000,000 but available for a limited time in this special offer for only the cost of a postage stamp..."

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

I have about 20 Gurkha Rubicons I need to sell if anybody is interested... heh


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> I have about 20 Gurkha Rubicons I need to sell if anybody is interested... heh


I bid $2 and you pay shipping. Lol

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> I bid $2 and you pay shipping. Lol
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'll see that, and raise it by an entire penny!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'll see that, and raise it by an entire penny!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Too rich for my blood, I'm out.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> I bid $2 and you pay shipping. Lol
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


But they have a years rest :grin2:

They make good YardGars, that's prolly when I will smoke them... when Lawn season hits soon. I haven't had one in a long time, forgot what they taste like.


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> But they have a years rest :grin2:
> 
> They make good YardGars, that's prolly when I will smoke them... when Lawn season hits soon. I haven't had one in a long time, forgot what they taste like.


There are a few decent gurks out there I've tried. They get a bad rap for good reason, but the decent ones are usually a steal for the price you can get them for.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> But they have a years rest :grin2:
> 
> They make good YardGars, that's prolly when I will smoke them... when Lawn season hits soon. I haven't had one in a long time, forgot what they taste like.


Hmm, probably not dissimilar from the grass you'll be cutting. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## BOSSTANK

The Gurkha BEAST isn’t half bad, from what I remember it has good transitions... I might bust out one of them later tonight


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

TexaSmoke said:


> There are a few decent gurks out there I've tried. They get a bad rap for good reason, but the decent ones are usually a steal for the price you can get them for.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Agreed, not all are bad. I've had a few (very few) that I'd smoke again. But wading through the large number of lackluster smokes with the Gurkha name on them put a bad taste in my mouth, figuratively and often literally. Not too dissimilar from many RP offerings these days.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greasemonger

Fyi the Sistema 1870 236oz is selling for $9.99 again on amazon. Snagged one myself. https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-1870...=sistema+1870&qid=1551479372&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## BobP

I don't even remember signing up for Atlantic's emails, but this seems like a good deal.

https://atlanticcigar.com/oliva-serie-v-4-corona/


----------



## csk415

https://foxcigar.com/product-catego...110012115&mc_cid=6b56bfc97f&mc_eid=aec336c5dc


----------



## cvrle1

csk415 said:


> https://foxcigar.com/product-catego...110012115&mc_cid=6b56bfc97f&mc_eid=aec336c5dc


If you are on cigars reddit page, include your user name in the notes section when you order, you will get few extras thrown in as well.


----------



## lex61

I know there are a number of La Palina Black Label fans here. CigarPage has ten packs of toros fir $25 and free shipping.

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-holy-schmokes.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

lex61 said:


> I know there are a number of La Palina Black Label fans here. CigarPage has ten packs of toros fir $25 and free shipping.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-holy-schmokes.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/quote @GOT14U
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CigarPage Scorchers are running again!


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CigarPage Scorchers are running again!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


When I see this thread pop up, especially when you are the poster, I beg myself not to click.... yet here I am :grin2:


----------



## lex61

Chief Cool Arrow on sale again at Holt's with free shipping

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/room-101-chief-cool-arrow-1.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> When I see this thread pop up, especially when you are the poster, I beg myself not to click.... yet here I am :grin2:


I do what I can to help feed everyone's addiction. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Rabidawise

Does Atlantic ever post codes, or run 10-20% off sales?


----------



## csk415

Rabidawise said:


> Does Atlantic ever post codes, or run 10-20% off sales?


I dont think so. Maybe around holiday time. They usually just have good discounts on across the board. They have a great deal for Cain sticks in the 10pk section.


----------



## Rabidawise

csk415 said:


> I dont think so. Maybe around holiday time. They usually just have good discounts on across the board. They have a great deal for Cain sticks in the 10pk section.


That is a good deal! I was just hoping for a lil discount on something else that they have.


----------



## csk415

Rabidawise said:


> That is a good deal! I was just hoping for a lil discount on something else that they have.


Try signing up for there newsletter (if you havent already). They may give you a discount for signing up.


----------



## Clevemojo

I've not seen any codes from Atlantic. I shop them pretty often and even bought the VIP membership. The VIP membership unlocks some really good pricing.


----------



## Gumby-cr

99 box burndown on CigarPage. Some good deals on Mi Querida's there along with others. I really shouldn't but probably will :vs_laugh:


----------



## Razorhog

Gumby-cr said:


> 99 box burndown on CigarPage. Some good deals on Mi Querida's there along with others. I really shouldn't but probably will :vs_laugh:


Gonna grab some V Melanio, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Yet again, SBC has $30 COTM spots open...

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/sbc-30-cotm-club

Also some new deals in Scotty's Corner...

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/scottys-corner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northern_26

JR Cigars 20% off Site wide when you spend $200+ Good the entire day of Monday 3/11

Code is DOUBLEDOWN

https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/get-2...aign=PPP1&utm_content=PPP1-190311po-03-60-001


----------



## Bigjohn

Northern_26 said:


> JR Cigars 20% off Site wide when you spend $200+ Good the entire day of Monday 3/11
> 
> Code is DOUBLEDOWN
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/deal/get-2...aign=PPP1&utm_content=PPP1-190311po-03-60-001


Excludes Davidoff, Padron, Arturo Fuente, Ashton, La Flor Dominicana, Rocky Patel, and machine made cigar brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Pricing question. CI has Graycliff 30-yr Vintage Pirates (6" x 52) for $265 for 15 ($13.33/stick). They've got Cohiba Red Dot Robustos (5" x 49) for $298 for 25 ($11.92/stick). But they've got a sampler with 5 Graycliffs & 5 Cohibas for $50 ($5/stick). Why are the box/large bundle prices 2-3x the price of their little 10-stick "sampler"??? Is this typical that you get a better price in a sampler like that? I'd have thought a box would be cheaper (per stick)....or are the ones in the samplers the ones they dropped on the floor and stepped on in the warehouse?


----------



## TexaSmoke

holland said:


> Pricing question. CI has Graycliff 30-yr Vintage Pirates (6" x 52) for $265 for 15 ($13.33/stick). They've got Cohiba Red Dot Robustos (5" x 49) for $298 for 25 ($11.92/stick). But they've got a sampler with 5 Graycliffs & 5 Cohibas for $50 ($5/stick). Why are the box/large bundle prices 2-3x the price of their little 10-stick "sampler"??? Is this typical that you get a better price in a sampler like that? I'd have thought a box would be cheaper (per stick)....or are the ones in the samplers the ones they dropped on the floor and stepped on in the warehouse?


You see this a lot with cigarpage as well. Boxes are generally high, while loose sticks are much cheaper. Just depends on how much they value them. I, personally, wouldn't pay over 5 bucks for either of those sticks.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

holland said:


> Pricing question. CI has Graycliff 30-yr Vintage Pirates (6" x 52) for $265 for 15 ($13.33/stick). They've got Cohiba Red Dot Robustos (5" x 49) for $298 for 25 ($11.92/stick). But they've got a sampler with 5 Graycliffs & 5 Cohibas for $50 ($5/stick). Why are the box/large bundle prices 2-3x the price of their little 10-stick "sampler"??? Is this typical that you get a better price in a sampler like that? I'd have thought a box would be cheaper (per stick)....or are the ones in the samplers the ones they dropped on the floor and stepped on in the warehouse?


Nothing but a marketing scheme, so they can run all kinds of discounted "specials" later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

10% of Gavitos when you buy 20 then he also throws in another 5 sticks so that bring the price down to a bit over $7 a stick....lake worth cigars.....and he probably has any BLTC sticks you want also.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## lex61

MBombay sampler on sale again at cigar.com for $35. These sold out fast last time.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northern_26

St. Paddy day discount is up on CI 17% off on orders over $99 exclusion applies

Promo Code: LUCKY1

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/


----------



## haegejc

Holts 24 hour sale today has some pretty good deals going on today, like Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo shipped for $89.99.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-master-blends-3-torpedo.html


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> 10% of Gavitos when you buy 20 then he also throws in another 5 sticks so that bring the price down to a bit over $7 a stick....lake worth cigars.....and he probably has any BLTC sticks you want also.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I will ask, what are Gavitos? I am not finding anything? Is there a website?

Thanks


----------



## cvrle1

BobP said:


> I will ask, what are Gavitos? I am not finding anything? Is there a website?
> 
> Thanks


https://lakeworthcigars.net/


----------



## BobP

cvrle1 said:


> https://lakeworthcigars.net/


Thanks, looks like I need to make a long distance call.


----------



## GOT14U

BobP said:


> I will ask, what are Gavitos? I am not finding anything? Is there a website?
> 
> Thanks


Gavitos are their house blend that Noel Rojas made and rolls....I have only done stuff over the phone with them so I'm not sure about their website....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BobP

GOT14U said:


> Gavitos are their house blend that Noel Rojas made and rolls....I have only done stuff over the phone with them so I'm not sure about their website....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Doesn't look like one can order via the website. I don't mind calling. I actually prefer to call, that way I know there is an actual person there that answers the phone. Which is extremely useful if there is ever a problem with an order.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar Federation 20% off until midnight. Good time to get some WARPED DON REYNALDO CORONA DE LUXE! Free shipping over $100

StPatrick20


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar Federation 20% off until midnight. Good time to get some WARPED DON REYNALDO CORONA DE LUXE! Free shipping over $100
> 
> StPatrick20


Exactly what I did :grin2:


----------



## Wallbright

JR Cigars has Sam Leccia Black Coronas on clearance for $56/box of 21 since they were discontinued a while back.

Shipping is $7.99 but save 15% with code BIRTHDAY15A1, which saves you a little more than the shipping, or if you go over $100 you can save $20 with code FTC20OFF2

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/leccia-black/4x46/lecb46

Also noticed they have E.P. Carrillo Interlude Rothchildes on sale for $114/50pk. Which if you use the $20 off comes to $102 shipped after the $8 shipping charge.

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/e-p-carrillo-interlude/rothchild-10-5pk/epinro


----------



## crown

SBC $50 COTM available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

crown said:


> SBC $50 COTM available
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good one!


----------



## Bigjohn

crown said:


> SBC $50 COTM available
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone knows how it compares to their $30 and if one is better than the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

I’m interested as well. I have the 30 club membership at the moment. Specifically, do you get the same cigars in the 50 that the 30 club got plus some or is it an entirely different set of sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

crown said:


> I'm interested as well. I have the 30 club membership at the moment. Specifically, do you get the same cigars in the 50 that the 30 club got plus some or is it an entirely different set of sticks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give Andrew at SB a call or shoot him an email....I'm sure he would be glad to give you the skinny.


----------



## Fusion

CP has La Palina Red Toro and Classic Robusto 10 packs for $19.99 shipped plus a bunch of others (mostly yard gars)

https://www.cigarpage.com/thrifty-thirty-returns.html


----------



## Ewood

crown said:


> I'm interested as well. I have the 30 club membership at the moment. Specifically, do you get the same cigars in the 50 that the 30 club got plus some or is it an entirely different set of sticks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in both for awhile but dropped my $30 because the $50 club preforms so well. You get about $70 worth of cigars each month and they usually include 1-2 of the hot new releases for that month (or month prior) examples include: honey and hand grenade; sindustry; one-off, etc etc - just whatever is recently released.

When I was in both, I never got duplicates so it was always a nice selection. If you like to try cigars in the $8-12 price range, the $50 club is for you. I would say the $30 club delivers more of the $4-7 cigar price range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> That's a good one!


Of course the same day I bought the Cfed COTM.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## crown

Ewood said:


> I was in both for awhile but dropped my $30 because the $50 club preforms so well. You get about $70 worth of cigars each month and they usually include 1-2 of the hot new releases for that month (or month prior) examples include: honey and hand grenade; sindustry; one-off, etc etc - just whatever is recently released.
> 
> When I was in both, I never got duplicates so it was always a nice selection. If you like to try cigars in the $8-12 price range, the $50 club is for you. I would say the $30 club delivers more of the $4-7 cigar price range
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

GOT14U said:


> Gavitos are their house blend that Noel Rojas made and rolls....I have only done stuff over the phone with them so I'm not sure about their website....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Anything from Noel has been a winner!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Of course the same day I bought the Cfed COTM.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I have both but considering dropping both just because I think I prefer ordering exactly what I want.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> I have both but considering dropping both just because I think I prefer ordering exactly what I want.


First month of small batch 30 was good. This month make me second guess my decision

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Olecharlie said:


> I have both but considering dropping both just because I think I prefer ordering exactly what I want.


I've found some really good sticks off them I know I would have never tried otherwise.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Famous smoke 20% off orders over 100

Spring20


----------



## lex61

TexaSmoke said:


> First month of small batch 30 was good. This month make me second guess my decision
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


One month of SBC $30 and I'm already considering dropping it. It's not that I don't think I'm getting $30 worth but it's just not worth $30 to me, if that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

lex61 said:


> One month of SBC $30 and I'm already considering dropping it. It's not that I don't think I'm getting $30 worth but it's just not worth $30 to me, if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I get what you're saying. I'm going to give it another month or two and see how I feel once I start smoking what they sent. I generally let anything new sit for at least 2 or 3 months.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

If anyone is interested and missed out on these when cigar fed had them *muestra de saka #nlmtha *in stock at small batch. I missed them and have been looking since....


----------



## Razorhog

lex61 said:


> One month of SBC $30 and I'm already considering dropping it. It's not that I don't think I'm getting $30 worth but it's just not worth $30 to me, if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm in the same boat. For me, the sticks are out of my price range. I might love that Davidoff, but I'll never be able to afford more. On the other hand I'll get to smoke some sticks I'd never get a chance to otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> If anyone is interested and missed out on these when cigar fed had them *muestra de saka #nlmtha *in stock at small batch. I missed them and have been looking since....


Yep I was already tp buy when CFed sold out. I just don't know if I want to pay $16.95 a stick, supply and demand!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Cigar fed has viaje skull and bones in stock. Released back in 2011... I still have some of the or and I smoked one the other day. Fantastic.....

Talk about unicorns

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...nd-bones-moab-and-foab?variant=22871739564090


----------



## Olecharlie

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Cigar fed has viaje skull and bones in stock. Released back in 2011... I still have some of the or and I smoked one the other day. Fantastic.....
> 
> Talk about unicorns
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...nd-bones-moab-and-foab?variant=22871739564090


Yeah I grabbed a 5 of 4.5x46, a 5 of basketcase and my little Mi Querida Pequenos. CFed always give 10% off if you use Puff10 discount code.


----------



## csk415

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Cigar fed has viaje skull and bones in stock. Released back in 2011... I still have some of the or and I smoked one the other day. Fantastic.....
> 
> Talk about unicorns
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...nd-bones-moab-and-foab?variant=22871739564090


Gone like a fart in the wind.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

csk415 said:


> Gone like a fart in the wind.


Hey tried to help my fellow botl out.... I knew they wouldnt last long


----------



## blackrabbit

Small Batch Cigars still has some Viaje Skull and Bones available.


----------



## Wallbright

blackrabbit said:


> Small Batch Cigars still has some Viaje Skull and Bones available.


rcigars saves you 10% as well


----------



## csk415

https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/drew-estate/

If you have been tempted to try some DE factory smokes, here's your chance. You can get a 5er for $8-10. Fox also ships for free. Just might have to get some mads to try.


----------



## Gumby-cr

csk415 said:


> https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/drew-estate/
> 
> If you have been tempted to try some DE factory smokes, here's your chance. You can get a 5er for $8-10. Fox also ships for free. Just might have to get some mads to try.


I found the maduro to be the best. When they came out I got the maduro,sweet,and sungrown. All good but the maduro is the best imo.


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/drew-estate/
> 
> If you have been tempted to try some DE factory smokes, here's your chance. You can get a 5er for $8-10. Fox also ships for free. Just might have to get some mads to try.


Grabbed a few fivers. Thanks, Chris.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Famous has Muestra De Saka at 30% off and a free Saka Squatch.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/tm-0325-4


----------



## TexaSmoke

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Famous has Muestra De Saka at 30% off and a free Saka Squatch.
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/tm-0325-4


Rcigar17 will take another 15 bucks off.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Clevemojo

TexaSmoke said:


> Rcigar17 will take another 15 bucks off.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Plus Ebates will get you a few extra bucks back.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Rcigar17 will take another 15 bucks off.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I wanted that Squatch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> I wanted that Squatch!


Me too. Broke my spending freeze. Had to have that squatch.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Me too. Broke my spending freeze. Had to have that squatch.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


What sticks did you buy?


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> What sticks did you buy?


The muestra 2017 6x48

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> Rcigar17 will take another 15 bucks off.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


God damn you guys! You are all enablers! And I wanted the squach too damn it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> The muestra 2017 6x48
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Damn you. Had one of those in my cart came back a little later and it was sold out. Had to get the bigger sized ones.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Damn you. Had one of those in my cart came back a little later and it was sold out. Had to get the bigger sized ones.


I'll put one in your revenge package.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> I'll put one in your revenge package.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Gotta stop opening my fat mouth :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Gotta stop opening my fat mouth :vs_laugh:


Nah, it's easier if you do. Takes out the guess work.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TexaSmoke said:


> Me too. Broke my spending freeze. Had to have that squatch.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'm not going to say that I bought the box of Muestra so I could get the Squatch, because that would be... immature.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not going to say that I bought the box of Muestra so I could get the Squatch, because that would be... immature.


My wife may have giggled a bit that I was buying a box of cigars so I could get the toy it came with.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not going to say that I bought the box of Muestra so I could get the Squatch, because that would be... immature.


Yeah WERE NOT SAYING THAT! :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> I have both but considering dropping both just because I think I prefer ordering exactly what I want.


That's me, I'd rather buy my own then be in a club. Sometimes there are home runs tho. But not often enough for me to join any

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Deuce Da Masta said:


> God damn you guys! You are all enablers! And I wanted the squach too damn it :vs_laugh:


Hi five Bro!
I started a buying freeze last weekend. It lasted two days.
Everyone that was on a buying freeze until the Saka Squatch raise your hands, Hahahahahahaha:vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

(raises hand)

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

:vs_wave::vs_peek:


----------



## haegejc

Fox Cigar has LFD Reserva Especial Robusto's on sale and they will throwing in a 5er of their Andalusian Bulls with purchase.

https://foxcigar.com/


----------



## Razorhog

Small Batch has an opening for the $30 cigar of the month club - I just cancelled.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Small Batch has an opening for the $30 cigar of the month club - I just cancelled.


If next month doesn't wow me, I'll be cancelling too.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Fivers of Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Toros on sale for $38 at cigar.com. Last night they had free shipping but doesn't look like that's the case now. That's still about half price for these compared to most sites and the reviews I've seen are pretty positive so I figured it's worth trying.

https://www.cigar.com/p/diamond-crown-julius-caeser-cigars/1475224/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clevemojo

TexaSmoke said:


> If next month doesn't wow me, I'll be cancelling too.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Curious as to why? I just signed up.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Clevemojo said:


> Curious as to why? I just signed up.


I've only had it a few months. The first one wasn't bad and was 3 good sticks. 2nd month was 5 tiny sticks that were ok. The monetary value was there, but I really don't want anything less than a Corona and all of them were smaller.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

As written in the cfed email. Not a bad price for a 5er sampler.

This Mystery Sampler is DIFFERENT than all other mystery samplers!
The HANDPICKED Boutique Mystery Sampler will *ONLY* include cigars from these amazing brands:
RoMa Craft, BLK WKS, Room 101, Warped, Black Label Trading Co., Illusione, Ohana/Left Hand, Dante, Dominican Big Leaguer, AKA, Dunbarton, Total Flame, Providencia, Caldwell, Emilio, La Barba, La Aurora, 1502, Crossfire, Entrada, Miami Cigar Co., L'Atelier, FQ, Chogui, Fable, Powstanie, and Guaimaro Cigars, Protocol, and Viaje!
We've got a ton of new stuff coming in...and we HAVE to make more room in the CigFed Warehouse!
Get all these phenomenal cigars for UNDER $4.99 a cigar!! 
You ain't gonna find a better price for these boutique cigars! Guarn-damn-teed!
The HANDPICKED Boutique Sampler will only last until MIDNIGHT!
HURRY & Get YOURS NOW!!!

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...642772690&mc_cid=20910947c2&mc_eid=67940382f5


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> As written in the cfed email. Not a bad price for a 5er sampler.
> 
> This Mystery Sampler is DIFFERENT than all other mystery samplers!
> 
> The HANDPICKED Boutique Mystery Sampler will *ONLY* include cigars from these amazing brands:
> 
> RoMa Craft, BLK WKS, Room 101, Warped, Black Label Trading Co., Illusione, Ohana/Left Hand, Dante, Dominican Big Leaguer, AKA, Dunbarton, Total Flame, Providencia, Caldwell, Emilio, La Barba, La Aurora, 1502, Crossfire, Entrada, Miami Cigar Co., L'Atelier, FQ, Chogui, Fable, Powstanie, and Guaimaro Cigars, Protocol, and Viaje!
> 
> We've got a ton of new stuff coming in...and we HAVE to make more room in the CigFed Warehouse!
> 
> Get all these phenomenal cigars for UNDER $4.99 a cigar!!
> 
> You ain't gonna find a better price for these boutique cigars! Guarn-damn-teed!
> 
> The HANDPICKED Boutique Sampler will only last until MIDNIGHT!
> 
> HURRY & Get YOURS NOW!!!
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...642772690&mc_cid=20910947c2&mc_eid=67940382f5


Add code Puff10 and it offsets the 4.99 shipping

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> If next month doesn't wow me, I'll be cancelling too.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I canceled CFed and Small Batch. The cigars were fine but I rather order what I reall want to spend my money on.


----------



## Olecharlie

TexaSmoke said:


> Add code Puff10 and it offsets the 4.99 shipping
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> With that selection looks like it would be a safe bet.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add code Puff10 and it offsets the 4.99 shipping
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> With that selection looks like it would be a safe bet.
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have grabbed 10. The last time they did this, everyone seemed to get pretty good sticks.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## lex61

Scorcher has been running on CigarPage since Friday. Last time around they introduced Mobile Scorcher that lets you swipe through all (or at least a bunch) of the scorcher offers without waiting for the one minute timer to elapse. It’s pretty cool I guess. I think they’ve been heading this direction for a while as they reduced the timer from three minutes to two to one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Razorhog

lex61 said:


> Scorcher has been running on CigarPage since Friday. Last time around they introduced Mobile Scorcher that lets you swipe through all (or at least a bunch) of the scorcher offers without waiting for the one minute timer to elapse. It's pretty cool I guess. I think they've been heading this direction for a while as they reduced the timer from three minutes to two to one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mobile scorcher doesn't work for me. I login with my cigarpage credentials, click on mobile scorcher and it asks me to log in again but says "Password is required" even though I put in my password...

EDIT: apparently the app doesn't like it when the password is auto-filled. I cleared it out and put it in manually and it worked.


----------



## haegejc

Holts is having a Top-Shelf Showcase! Enjoy FREE SHIPPING on all boxes and 5-packs, plus get a FREE Padron Classic Hat ($25 value) with every box you buy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Oliva fans, check out CBid right now! Freefall pricing is on point today!

- 24 count boxes of Serie V Coronas (5x43) as low as $78
- 10 count boxes of Serie V Melanio Petit Coronas (4.5x46) as low as $42

You're welcome/I'm sorry


----------



## ForMud

If anyone is interested....Flor De Cesar Reds are up for sale at BNB. https://bnbcigars.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/flor-de-cesar-red


----------



## haegejc

ForMud said:


> If anyone is interested....Flor De Cesar Reds are up for sale at BNB. https://bnbcigars.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/flor-de-cesar-red


Expecting mine to be delivered Friday!


----------



## ForMud

haegejc said:


> Expecting mine to be delivered Friday!


Mine says tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## g1k

haegejc said:


> Expecting mine to be delivered Friday!





ForMud said:


> Mine says tomorrow. :grin2:


If either of you are interested in selling two sticks please let me know.

Ryan


----------



## Lika1

CB FREEFALL has 15 pack Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (Toro) going for really low. I got mine for $49.05, and that's a 15 pack which is pretty insane! It supposed to be listed through Sat April 6.


----------



## haegejc

g1k said:


> If either of you are interested in selling two sticks please let me know.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, I got a 5er of each to check them out and I do not see why a sample of each could find there way to your door step! PM me your address!!

Joseph


----------



## Razorhog

Lika1 said:


> CB FREEFALL has 15 pack Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (Toro) going for really low. I got mine for $49.05, and that's a 15 pack which is pretty insane! It supposed to be listed through Sat April 6.


Snagged some for $50, helluva deal!


----------



## haegejc

Famous has the Dojo Protocol Night Stick now on sale. If you use dojo17 you get a decent discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hoo Boy! Cigarpage fiver deals again. Must resist :vs_laugh: https://www.cigarpage.com/draining-the-fiver-hydrant.html


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Hoo Boy! Cigarpage fiver deals again. Must resist :vs_laugh: https://www.cigarpage.com/draining-the-fiver-hydrant.html


Some decent deals in there too!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Holts has MB3 monster deal for $59. 1 day sale.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale.html


----------



## Razorhog

cigarbid has a box of 10 My Father coronas for $59. It's a 5x42 and I'm assuming it is exclusive to Cigars International. Is it worth a buy? Hmmmm


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> cigarbid has a box of 10 My Father coronas for $59. It's a 5x42 and I'm assuming it is exclusive to Cigars International. Is it worth a buy? Hmmmm


That seems like a decent deal, but I still always prefer to try a couple sticks before I commit to any box purchase. But for that price, even if you don't like them, you aren't out too much.


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> That seems like a decent deal, but I still always prefer to try a couple sticks before I commit to any box purchase. But for that price, even if you don't like them, you aren't out too much.


Yeah I'm with you on trying before buying. However, I could use a little diversity in my "short smoke" category and I haven't smoked a My Father cigar I haven't enjoyed yet...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Razorhog said:


> Yeah I'm with you on trying before buying. However, I could use a little diversity in my "short smoke" category and I haven't smoked a My Father cigar I haven't enjoyed yet...


If they're even close to the my father lancero sign me up for a box.....


----------



## Doug Miller

Holt's 10-cigar sampler - $15.00. This is a great deal, I just ordered mine. I hope the link works for everyone.

https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...&utm_campaign=all_geos&utm_term=super-sampler

SAMPLER CONTENTS
1 - Baccarat Rothschild (5 x 50)
1 - Gispert Robusto (5 x 54)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro (5.5 x 54)
1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro (6 x 50)
1 - Nub 460 Maduro (4 x 60)
1 - Oliva Serie G Churchill (7 x 50)
1 - Punch Vintage #60 (6 x 60)
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5 x 52)
1 - Romeo 505 Nicaragua by Romeo y Julieta Toro (6.125 x 52)
1 - Torano Signature Perfecto (5 x 51)


----------



## Olecharlie

Doug Miller said:


> Holt's 10-cigar sampler - $15.00. This is a great deal, I just ordered mine. I hope the link works for everyone.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-ciga...&utm_campaign=all_geos&utm_term=super-sampler
> 
> SAMPLER CONTENTS
> 1 - Baccarat Rothschild (5 x 50)
> 1 - Gispert Robusto (5 x 54)
> 1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Maduro (5.5 x 54)
> 1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro (6 x 50)
> 1 - Nub 460 Maduro (4 x 60)
> 1 - Oliva Serie G Churchill (7 x 50)
> 1 - Punch Vintage #60 (6 x 60)
> 1 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5 x 52)
> 1 - Romeo 505 Nicaragua by Romeo y Julieta Toro (6.125 x 52)
> 1 - Torano Signature Perfecto (5 x 51)


Can't go wrong for that price! Holts is a good company.


----------



## Razorhog

Cbid has 10 Undercrown maduro toros for $39


Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Fox has a five pack mystery sampler for $35. Someone posted their mystery sampler a while back and it looked like a great selection so I figured I'd give it a try this time.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/mystery-5-pack-kit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

lex61 said:


> Fox has a five pack mystery sampler for $35. Someone posted their mystery sampler a while back and it looked like a great selection so I figured I'd give it a try this time.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/mystery-5-pack-kit/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Crazy fast service! Order placed at 8:14am, received notice of shipment at 11:02. Very impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

lex61 said:


> Fox has a five pack mystery sampler for $35. Someone posted their mystery sampler a while back and it looked like a great selection so I figured I'd give it a try this time.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/mystery-5-pack-kit/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am a sucker for mystery samplers, and Fox seems to have their act together. Order placed. Thanks.


----------



## csk415

lex61 said:


> Fox has a five pack mystery sampler for $35. Someone posted their mystery sampler a while back and it looked like a great selection so I figured I'd give it a try this time.
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/mystery-5-pack-kit/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That might have been my post. What you get is well worth the $35. Don't forget fox ships for free also.

This was the last mystery sampler.


----------



## Fusion

Some bargains here and free shipping
https://www.cigarpage.com/the-return-of-national-brand-tenskis.html

Be quick, 1 day 16hrs eft


----------



## zcziggy

Holts has a great deal....free shipping and 20 Oliva (melanio, master blends, monticello and serie v) for $69, only 13 hours left though


----------



## haegejc

Serous Cigar has the Herrera Esteli Norteno Coronita in 10 count box on sale again for $29.99. That's a good deal on a decent smoke.

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...ling-brands/herrera-esteli-norteno-only-29.95


----------



## lex61

Cigar.com has a Southern Draw sampler on sale for $32.50 and free shipping. Seems like a good way to try these. Offer expires at midnight eastern time.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Cigar.com has a Southern Draw sampler on sale for $32.50 and free shipping. Seems like a good way to try these. Offer expires at midnight eastern time.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks like a decent deal.


----------



## SecretAsianMan

haegejc said:


> Serous Cigar has the Herrera Esteli Norteno Coronita in 10 count box on sale again for $29.99. That's a good deal on a decent smoke.
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...ling-brands/herrera-esteli-norteno-only-29.95


I've been meaning to try these and that looks like a great price. I prefer little cigars too. Too bad I don't have room to store them.


----------



## Olecharlie

SecretAsianMan said:


> I've been meaning to try these and that looks like a great price. I prefer little cigars too. Too bad I don't have room to store them.


Tupperware is cheap!


----------



## Wildman9907

Olecharlie said:


> SecretAsianMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to try these and that looks like a great price. I prefer little cigars too. Too bad I don't have room to store them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tupperware is cheap!
Click to expand...

Bad influences on here. haha


----------



## SecretAsianMan

Looks like I deliberated until the deal was gone. That’s one way to keep spending down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

SecretAsianMan said:


> Looks like I deliberated until the deal was gone. That's one way to keep spending down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yea i usually just try to avoid this thread if possible haha


----------



## ForMud

Wildman9907 said:


> yea i usually just try to avoid this thread if possible haha


Really this whole site is a Siren Song......Luring you into the rocks......


----------



## UBC03

ForMud said:


> Really this whole site is a Siren Song......Luring you into the rocks......


Ya think?.... lol


----------



## Razorhog

ForMud said:


> Really this whole site is a Siren Song......Luring you into the rocks......


Luring you into the sticks...

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

ForMud said:


> Really this whole site is a Siren Song......Luring you into the rocks......


Why that is true lol, this thread usually ends up getting me to buy things I didn't even want but was like o that's a deal haha


----------



## Dio

Anybody good the 20% discount code for Famous Smoke Shop?

Thanks


----------



## Wildman9907

Not a 20% but RCIGAR17 is a constant code if you haven't seen that thread of discount codes for 17% off but a lot of brands are not included


----------



## Dio

Thanks, I remember FSS use to have 20% off code all the time. New they exclude a lot of brands and promotional codes for their 5 pack frenzy



Wildman9907 said:


> Not a 20% but RCIGAR17 is a constant code if you haven't seen that thread of discount codes for 17% off but a lot of brands are not included


----------



## Fusion

CP has a nice sale on Oliva V and V Melanio 5ers and free shipping as always but you will pay Tax lol

https://www.cigarpage.com/oliva-v-is-for-fiver-fest.html


----------



## GunnyJ

FSS promo 63420W22APR is good for 5 free sticks with $75 purchase. Don't know how long it lasts tho.


----------



## BobP

Mystery sampler. Code "mystery" brings it $30. Good samplers.

https://janustobak.com/products/its...Popular+Sampler.+Only+$29.95+w/+Free+Shipping.


----------



## Rondo

https://atlanticcigar.com/alec-bradley-sanctum-robusto-10-pack/


----------



## GOT14U

God these new Viajes look gooooooood! Not sure how much they are going for tho.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> God these new Viajes look gooooooood! Not sure how much they are going for tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw those last night on Halfwheel. I want a box but I'm saving for next months release of Las Calaveras now. If they are as good as the 14 was I'm going to have to get another Wyhnter humidor just for those.


----------



## GOT14U

Gumby-cr said:


> I saw those last night on Halfwheel. I want a box but I'm saving for next months release of Las Calaveras now. If they are as good as the 14 was I'm going to have to get another Wyhnter humidor just for those.


You mean 17's right? Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr

GOT14U said:


> You mean 17's right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Since you never had a 14 I will let that remark slide :wink2: They are using the same wrapper again on the 19 that they used on the 14 again. I'm having high hopes but I'm not holding my breath. After all they say their La Imperiosa is the same blend as the 14 was but I don't think it comes close to the magic that was the 14 release. On a side note--Being a Viaje release it's most likely in the $300 range and a short run at that.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Kentucky Derby special @ Cigarpage

https://www.cigarpage.com/time-for-...Derby+Day+bonus!+Fistfull+of+premiums+68%+off

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## zcziggy

At the devils...Oliva Master Blends 3 Mega-Sampler (20 cigars) going as low as $60 on free fall, only 5 hours left


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Cigarpage is doing some sort if random mystery package. 8 smokes and 6 random items for $30 shipped. Says retail value is line $180 or "street vale" $100. I thought it sounded cool so.....

http://https://www.cigarpage.com/bag-of-crapola.html


----------



## Wildman9907

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Cigarpage is doing some sort if random mystery package. 8 smokes and 6 random items for $30 shipped. Says retail value is line $180 or "street vale" $100. I thought it sounded cool so.....
> 
> http://https://www.cigarpage.com/bag-of-crapola.html


I like surprises haha one on the way. IM not good at this not spending any more money on cigars stuff


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Wildman9907 said:


> I like surprises haha one on the way. IM not good at this not spending any more money on cigars stuff


Oh I'm horrible at not spending money on cigars lol.


----------



## GunnyJ

I scoured the Internet for CAO Amazon Basin and the best I found for a box is at Cigars City (https://www.cigarscity.com) for $140 and free shipping.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GunnyJ said:


> I scoured the Internet for CAO Amazon Basin and the best I found for a box is at Cigars City (https://www.cigarscity.com) for $140 and free shipping.


https://www.cigarpage.com/cao-amazon-basin.html


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Pretty good JSK sale:
https://www.cigarking.com/25-off-ja-sum-kral-limited-time-event/


----------



## cromeu1387

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Cigarpage is doing some sort if random mystery package. 8 smokes and 6 random items for $30 shipped. Says retail value is line $180 or "street vale" $100. I thought it sounded cool so.....
> 
> http://https://www.cigarpage.com/bag-of-crapola.html


Thanks for sharing, about to get mine ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

Grabbed mine too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Holt’s running a Spring Jam Super Sale up to 90% off this weekend! 175 premium deals. They have amazing box prices. I ordered my 5th box from them, always good service.


----------



## lex61

CigarFed has a Jas Sum Kral five pack sampler for $37.40. Code rcigars gets you 10% off.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/jas-sum-kral-sampler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Holts is having a nice sale on Oliva Master Blends 3

https://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase.html?


----------



## GunnyJ

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> https://www.cigarpage.com/cao-amazon-basin.html


DOH! I didn't even see a link to that site! Hey, isn't it a rule that if you find something cheaper then you refund me the difference? :vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ

I'm going to try and forget this thread...


----------



## Ren Huggins

JR's having a tent sale with cheap samplers.

https://www.jrcigars.com/deals/best-cigar-deals/spring-cleaning-tent-sale/

Sent from Nexus 6P using Tapatalk, I'm sorry Tapatalk...


----------



## MichiPuff

Just saw that cigars international is having a 25% off $150+ sale right now









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

45% Off Las Calaveras at Atlantic Cigar >
https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/Crowned-Heads-Las-Calaveras-EL.html


----------



## Tulse

Gumby-cr said:


> 45% Off Las Calaveras at Atlantic Cigar /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/Crowned-Heads-Las-Calaveras-EL.html


Dance party!! Give me those greens. Thanks!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Devil's site has 20 5-packs of Ave Maria Reconquista (no coffins) available for bid with 9 hours remaining on the clock. If you've been wanting to get your hands on some of these for a decent price, this will likely be your best bet...

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/ave-maria-reconquista-torpedo-no-coffin/3186672/


----------



## BOSSTANK

Just snagged a 10pk of the RP Vintage 1990 on the devils site for $30.98 on price drop... that destroys any price out there.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/rocky-patel-vintage-1990-cigars/3190372/


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Devil's site has 20-stick sampler pack of MB3 on freefall; drops to $60 at the low end.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-master-blends-3-mega-sampler/3198587/


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Devil's site has 20-stick sampler pack of MB3 on freefall; drops to $60 at the low end.
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-master-blends-3-mega-sampler/3198587/


I saw it drop to $57.75.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tazdvl said:


> I saw it drop to $57.75.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


I wish I had room for them. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I wish I had room for them.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I have mb3 for days already lol. I have a whole tupperdor dedicated to just MB.... great price for an awesome smoke though


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I have mb3 for days already lol. I have a whole tupperdor dedicated to just MB.... great price for an awesome smoke though


Trust me, I'm tempted to do the same. $3/stick is such a good deal. Thankfully, I'm nearly at capacity as it is.


----------



## MichiPuff

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Devil's site has 20-stick sampler pack of MB3 on freefall; drops to $60 at the low end.
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-master-blends-3-mega-sampler/3198587/


What are these comparable to? New smoker, only had oliva Connecticut reserve and Melanio V so far. Not like I need more stick in my wineador right now though

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

MichiPuff said:


> What are these comparable to? New smoker, only had oliva Connecticut reserve and Melanio V so far. Not like I need more stick in my wineador right now though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I find them to be very different from anything else in the Oliva lineup. Less intense but more nuanced than the V/Melanio V in my opinion. PM me your address and I'll send you a sample.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Shaver702

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Devil's site has 20-stick sampler pack of MB3 on freefall; drops to $60 at the low end.
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/oliva-master-blends-3-mega-sampler/3198587/


So I blamed you when my wife asks why I bought this sampler pack.....haha deep down I'm high fiving you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Shaver702 said:


> So I blamed you when my wife asks why I bought this sampler pack.....haha deep down I'm high fiving you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:

Some deals are just too good to miss out on... How low did it go before you pulled the trigger? Sometimes I have patience to watch a bunch of cycles, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Shaver702

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> :vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:
> 
> Some deals are just too good to miss out on... How low did it go before you pulled the trigger? Sometimes I have patience to watch a bunch of cycles, sometimes I don't.


Got mine for $59.10. The lowest was $56. Either way I'm good with a $3 a stick. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiPuff

Not sure if these are very good, but got an email for these John Bulls $48/box of 30

https://www.cigarsinternational.com...campid=30871&[email protected]









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

MichiPuff said:


> Not sure if these are very good, but got an email for these John Bulls $48/box of 30
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com...campid=30871&[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


These cannot even be classified as dog rockets I'm afraid. Stay far, far, far away.


----------



## MichiPuff

cvrle1 said:


> These cannot even be classified as dog rockets I'm afraid. Stay far, far, far away.


Glad I didn't take up on the email offer then!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Tatuaje Lancero Sampler $64.95

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/tatuaje-lancero-sampler-1.html


----------



## haegejc

VIAJE Hamaki, VIAJE Hamaki Omakase, VIAJE Friends & Family Le Joueur. Available from CFed.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-hamaki?

https://store.cigarfederation.com/collections/viaje-cigars/products/viaje-hamaki-omakase?

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-friends-and-family-le-joueur?


----------



## cvrle1

haegejc said:


> VIAJE Hamaki, VIAJE Hamaki Omakase, VIAJE Friends & Family Le Joueur. Available from CFed.
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-hamaki?
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/collections/viaje-cigars/products/viaje-hamaki-omakase?
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-friends-and-family-le-joueur?


Use code RCIGARS for 10% off.


----------



## Fusion

Lots of Tat's and a few Viaje on sale at CP (plus a LOT of others)

https://www.cigarpage.com/this-is-hipster-heaven.html


----------



## greasemonger

Tulse said:


> Tatuaje Lancero Sampler $64.95
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/tatuaje-lancero-sampler-1.html


I jumped on this one for 70 + tax w/free shipping. ~$3.70 per stick on these feels lile stealing.

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-nocturnal-beasts-monster-deal-3.html


----------



## Kidvegas

greasemonger said:


> I jumped on this one for 70 + tax w/free shipping. ~$3.70 per stick on these feels lile stealing.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-nocturnal-beasts-monster-deal-3.html


Nice pickup Monger!

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

Holts has Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto and Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Robusto box of 10 for $49.95 and free shipping

1 day sale only

https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robusto-9.html
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-1.html


----------



## Razorhog

cvrle1 said:


> Holts has Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto and Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Robusto box of 10 for $49.95 and free shipping
> 
> 1 day sale only
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-serie-v-melanio-robusto-9.html
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-serie-v-melanio-maduro-robusto-1.html


If I wasn't already over budget...damn this thread lol!


----------



## lex61

Just a few hours left on this, but cigar.com has Caldwell Eastern Standard Dos Firmas robustos on sale, 20 for $77.50 and free shipping.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peapaw

Is there a discount code for cigarpage?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> I jumped on this one for 70 + tax w/free shipping. ~$3.70 per stick on these feels lile stealing.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/oliva-nocturnal-beasts-monster-deal-3.html


Thats the way I feel when I buy a 24 box of Nub Maduros for 89.95. They were $79.95. Most other sites sell for $160 to $200 plus.

I Luv you Holts lol.


----------



## csk415

Peapaw said:


> Is there a discount code for cigarpage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I have yet to see one.


----------



## Peapaw

csk415 said:


> I have yet to see one.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

lex61 said:


> Just a few hours left on this, but cigar.com has Caldwell Eastern Standard Dos Firmas robustos on sale, 20 for $77.50 and free shipping.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dang. That's a heck of a deal.


----------



## lex61

Viaje Hamaki fivers at Fox Cigars

https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/viaje/limited-release-viaje/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLOANER

Box bananza on v and melanio @ CP









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

SLOANER said:


> Box bananza on v and melanio @ CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not that great of a deal if you consider that Robusto was on sale for 49.95 few days ago from Holts


----------



## SLOANER

cvrle1 said:


> Not that great of a deal if you consider that Robusto was on sale for 49.95 few days ago from Holts


Good to know. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crown

cvrle1 said:


> Not that great of a deal if you consider that Robusto was on sale for 49.95 few days ago from Holts


Holt's seems to be the place to go for anything Oliva. If it's not on sale today it will be within a week or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

lex61 said:


> Viaje Hamaki fivers at Fox Cigars
> 
> https://foxcigar.com/product-category/cigars/viaje/limited-release-viaje/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


are there any Puff discount codes for Fox?

Ryan


----------



## TexaSmoke

g1k said:


> are there any Puff discount codes for Fox?
> 
> Ryan


Don't think so

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1

g1k said:


> are there any Puff discount codes for Fox?
> 
> Ryan


No, but if you are a member of /r/cigars, you can include your name in the notes when you order, and they will throw in some freebies. Extras depend on order size, but I can say that when I placed $30 order, I got a free cigar that was about $5 or so. They are known to be very generous in this regard, and just great folks in general.


----------



## SilkyJ

Got the email for 25% off CFed this morning about 2 hours after I placed my first order from them lol. The code is MemorialDay25 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Tjwilson40

Sistema 1870 back on sale for 9.99









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> Got the email for 25% off CFed this morning about 2 hours after I placed my first order from them lol. The code is MemorialDay25 if anyone's interested.


Place my order this morning.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## crown

La Aroma de Cuba deals on cigarpage. The mi Amor belicosos are 45 for 10. That’s a great cigar for under $5 imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

I just placed my order for the sistema, along with a cedar tray


----------



## disco_potato

SilkyJ said:


> Got the email for 25% off CFed this morning about 2 hours after I placed my first order from them lol. The code is MemorialDay25 if anyone's interested.


8 months of CAD free living and what do I see this morning? 5pk of the 1502 Blue Sapphire Lancero for $31 shipped from CFed.


----------



## Shaver702

Camacho Triple Maduros

https://www.cigarpage.com/camacho-g...mpaign=Camacho+Triple+Maduro+absurd+62%+off.+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cigarpage has some good deals on La Palina's.

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-tenskis-for-you.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

JR Cigars

Starting at noon EST until 12:30 PM today, 
* 30% for 30 minutes starts at noon today*

Use code: *30FOR30*


----------



## Ren Huggins

blackrabbit said:


> JR Cigars
> 
> Starting at noon EST until 12:30 PM today,
> * 30% for 30 minutes starts at noon today*
> 
> Use code: *30FOR30*


I'm getting invalid, is it for certain items?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Ren Huggins said:


> I'm getting invalid, is it for certain items?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


Noon eastern. I messed up too and missed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cripes! Thanks @Ewood.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

https://www.cigarpage.com/laranja-g..._campaign=Private+sale:+94-rated+stud+62%+off

laranja reserva 10pk for 37.50........ Hell of a good deal.


----------



## GOT14U

Isnt there a Discount code for Underground?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> Isnt there a Discount code for Underground?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I've ever seen.


----------



## csk415

GOT14U said:


> Isnt there a Discount code for Underground?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you use Instagram? Follow these two. This is the only place I have seen discount codes pop up. 
https://instagram.com/teerashed?igshid=1mp965lzf6dal
https://instagram.com/undrgrndcigar?igshid=mauc54l5aq1e


----------



## lex61

CI has a five pack Southern Draw sampler for $24.99 with free shipping

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2023922/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akpreacherplayz

lex61 said:


> CI has a five pack Southern Draw sampler for $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2023922/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U

Just putting this out there. Famous has 2017 Las Calaveras on a 30%.....I tried to buy them all but failed....anyone willing to loan me some money?




Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Scotchpig

I got $1.00 for you


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> I got $1.00 for you


CAD or USD @Scotchpig?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Cazadores Edition

Holts $59.95:

https://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-cazadores-edition.html

Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Lanceros Edition

$61.95:

https://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-lanceros-edition.html


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Just putting this out there. Famous has 2017 Las Calaveras on a 30%.....I tried to buy them all but failed....anyone willing to loan me some money?
> 
> I gottcha back bro as soon as I find my piggy bank


----------



## Olecharlie

Tulse said:


> Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Cazadores Edition
> 
> Holts $59.95:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-cazadores-edition.html
> 
> Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Lanceros Edition
> 
> $61.95:
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/top-shelf-showcase/tatuaje-skinny-monsters-lanceros-edition.html


Someone here used to smoke the Lanceros a lot. Haven't seen a post in a long time, heard mixed reviews, don't know...anyone have any feedback?


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Someone here used to smoke the Lanceros a lot. Haven't seen a post in a long time, heard mixed reviews, don't know...anyone have any feedback?


They are good. But I've only been through 1 box. I fell out of love for the lanceros in general

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> They are good. But I've only been through 1 box. I fell out of love for the lanceros in general
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


That's because you hands are to big to hold them lol!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> That's because you hands are to big to hold them lol!


Lol, yeah but my hands are to small for the log you sent me. Still not sure when I'll smoke it...some 3 day weekend 

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Lol, yeah but my hands are to small for the log you sent me. Still not sure when I'll smoke it...some 3 day weekend
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


Patiently awaiting! :smile2: ill arm wrestle you for a 5vr! :vs_laugh:


----------



## csk415

lex61 said:


> CI has a five pack Southern Draw sampler for $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2023922/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a heck of a deal.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Someone here used to smoke the Lanceros a lot. Haven't seen a post in a long time, heard mixed reviews, don't know...anyone have any feedback?


The Skinny Monsters were ok. The Cazadores size are awesome. I would have gotten a bunch of the Cazadores size but I spent my remaining cigar allowance yesterday already :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

lex61 said:


> CI has a five pack Southern Draw sampler for $24.99 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/specialc/2023922/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anybody know how long this is running? I'm contemplating another.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Pack of 25 Guardian of the Farm torpedo for $100 including shipping. It at least seems like a good deal.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichiPuff

$100 Nub sampler of 35 cigars at CI.

Never had any of the nubs. <$3/ea with this sampler










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Couldn't pass on the Southern Draw deal...my local BM sells Jacob's Ladder for $11 so good deal!


----------



## zcziggy

Holts has all vitolas of Oliva Master Blends 3 at $79.95 and free shipping.

https://www.holts.com/specials/premium-price-buster/oliva-master-blends-3.html


----------



## BOSSTANK

MichiPuff said:


> $100 Nub sampler of 35 cigars at CI.
> 
> Never had any of the nubs. <$3/ea with this sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That was my first ever sampler to buy... and glad I did... good sticks right there


----------



## Calidecks

zcziggy said:


> Holts has all vitolas of Oliva Master Blends 3 at $79.95 and free shipping.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/specials/premium-price-buster/oliva-master-blends-3.html


Got Damn that's a great deal.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC has an amazing 4-tier discount running now through the end of Sunday, and it includes some amazing free (very hard to get ahold of) cigars in addition to the % off. Move fast to get the free sticks, though, as they only have so many.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Shaver702

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> SBC has an amazing 4-tier discount running now through the end of Sunday, and it includes some amazing free (very hard to get ahold of) cigars in addition to the % off. Move fast to get the free sticks, though, as they only have so many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Ugh you're killing me smalls....there goes my pay check

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Shaver702 said:


> Ugh you're killing me smalls....there goes my pay check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## ForMud

Why o why do I keep open this thread???......


----------



## Bigjohn

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> SBC has an amazing 4-tier discount running now through the end of Sunday, and it includes some amazing free (very hard to get ahold of) cigars in addition to the % off. Move fast to get the free sticks, though, as they only have so many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I hate you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

ForMud said:


> Why o why do I keep open this thread???......


Because awesome deals!!!



Bigjohn said:


> I hate you


Nahhhhhh... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

I'm glad I have other projects I'm working on now because there are a bunch of Fathers Day Specials going around right now. Plus I added up what I've spent so far this year on cigars and I think I need help :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm glad I have other projects I'm working on now because there are a bunch of Fathers Day Specials going around right now. Plus I added up what I've spent so far this year on cigars and I think I need help :vs_laugh:


Cigar buyers anonymous... naaaahhhh! Just keep telling yourself it's "therapeutic"...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Because awesome deals!!!
> 
> Nahhhhhh... :vs_laugh:


Of course I'm kidding. My wife on the other hand......... LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Bigjohn said:


> Of course I'm kidding. My wife on the other hand......... LOL


Just treat it like an investment, maybe that will help? :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Espinosa Alpha Dawg Robusto on the Devil's sight Free Fall... lowest I seen a box of 10 get is $38.40. Sold! :surprise: I started to buy 2, that's a good deal on some good sticks.
@TexaSmoke @GOT14U

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/espinosaalphadawgcigar/3226656/


----------



## Doug Miller

Holt's has a good "build your own sampler" sale going on right now. 
https://www.holts.com/samplers/build-your-own-cigar-sampler.html

Most sales like this have a few good brands and a bunch of store-brand ringers. This one doesn't seem to have that problem. Holt's is a top-notch outfit, in my opinion.
________________________________________________
"Build your own 15-cigar sampler for only $49.95!
Save big when you Build Your Own Sampler for up to 73% off MSRP! Choose from our menu of top-selling brands and build your own 15-cigar sampler for only $49.95. Select 3 different 5-packs, one from Tier #1, one from Tier #2, one from Tier #3, and click the ADD TO CART button. Get the cigar variety you really want at an unbeatable, ultra-low price every day of the week. Build Your Own Sampler today!"


----------



## Scotchpig

SBC has Viaje C4 and TNT available for you Viaje types


----------



## Tulse

lex61 said:


> Pack of 25 Guardian of the Farm torpedo for $100 including shipping. It at least seems like a good deal.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Deal is back again. Bite this time.


----------



## Rondo

I know I'm not the only High end Davidoff fan here. 
These are a flash sale at a site I can't post in here. read between the lines First I thought it was a misprint. These are sold in singles for >$20 by several of our popular vendors. 
Under $8.50 for a white label is unheard of.







You're welcome.


----------



## mpomario

Fox has Cloud Hopper kits. Bought a fiver of each of the two sizes for under $58 to the door with free shipping. Pretty good deal. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## StogieNinja

Rondo said:


> I know I'm not the only High end Davidoff fan here.
> 
> These are a flash sale at a site I can't post in here. read between the lines First I thought it was a misprint. These are sold in singles for >$20 by several of our popular vendors.
> 
> Under $8.50 for a white label is unheard of.
> 
> View attachment 251128
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Uh... dang.


----------



## Bigjohn

Rondo said:


> I know I'm not the only High end Davidoff fan here.
> 
> These are a flash sale at a site I can't post in here. read between the lines First I thought it was a misprint. These are sold in singles for >$20 by several of our popular vendors.
> 
> Under $8.50 for a white label is unheard of.
> 
> View attachment 251128
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Can't buy a box but if someone wants to do a box split, let me know. Maybe 2 way or 3 way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> I know I'm not the only High end Davidoff fan here.
> These are a flash sale at a site I can't post in here. read between the lines First I thought it was a misprint. These are sold in singles for >$20 by several of our popular vendors.
> Under $8.50 for a white label is unheard of.
> View attachment 251128
> 
> You're welcome.


I need to check my emails more often, looks like it sold out. But, I have seen items return to stock the next day....


----------



## Peapaw

Get 'em while you can!!!

LMAO!!!


----------



## kacey

Peapaw said:


> Get 'em while you can!!!
> 
> LMAO!!!


Wait a little while the 20 ct bundle will be $20


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC has Undercrown 36% off today with code “Sunday”


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Peapaw said:


> Get 'em while you can!!!
> 
> LMAO!!!


Man, and to think I'm all stocked up on gurkha..... I have one somewhere in the humidor lol


----------



## csk415

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/countdown-sampler-sale?variant=43642772690

Always a good deal.

This Mystery Sampler is DIFFERENT than all other mystery samplers!

The HANDPICKED Boutique Mystery Sampler will *ONLY* include cigars from these amazing brands:

RoMa Craft, BLK WKS, Jas Sum Kral, Warped, Cabal, Matilde, Tatuaje, Black Label Trading Co., Illusione, Fratello, Micallef, Dante, Aganorsa Leaf, Crowned Heads, Nomad, Ezra Zion, Senorial, Foundation, Crux, Guayacan, Southern Draw, AVO, AKA, Dunbarton, Total Flame, La Palina, Caldwell, Emilio, La Aurora, 1502, Crossfire, Entrada, L'Atelier, Powstanie, Protocol, and Studio Tobac!

We're going to the IPCPR trade show this week so we will have a TON of new stuff coming in...and we HAVE to make more room in the CigFed Warehouse!

That means you can get all these phenomenal cigars for UNDER $4.99 a cigar!!

You ain't gonna find a better price for these boutique cigars! Guarn-damn-teed!

*NOTE: We only have a limited number of samplers! HURRY before these run out & are taken off the website!*

HURRY & Get YOURS NOW!!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Good discount on Padron at CigarPage...
@BOSSTANK










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Serious cigars has rare Fuente samplers


----------



## ACasazza

Peapaw said:


> Serious cigars has rare Fuente samplers


That's dangerous right there.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Good discount on Padron at CigarPage...
> @BOSSTANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Cool, thanks for the heads up. I have enjoyed the Padrons I have tried in the past and am looking to make a purchase soon.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Peapaw said:


> Serious cigars has rare Fuente samplers


Nice! I'll have to keep this in mind for my upcoming purchase.


----------



## lex61

25 pack of The King is Dead robustos for $100 with free shipping at cigar.com.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks

lex61 said:


> 25 pack of The King is Dead robustos for $100 with free shipping at cigar.com.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just made this order. Haven't tried many of them.









cigars.com


----------



## norc47

Peapaw said:


> Serious cigars has rare Fuente samplers


Yikes....one of those has a shark and a 20 year anniversary Opus X. It is like they knew exactly what would get me to order.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Peapaw

norc47 said:


> Yikes....one of those has a shark and a 20 year anniversary Opus X. It is like they knew exactly what would get me to order.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Enablers"R"us 
You're welcome.


----------



## BobP

For anybody that needs a free lighter, and couple of Oliva cigars.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/oliva-cigar-lighter-kit/


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

More awesome SBC deals...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## greypilgrim76

Cigar Page is running a special on fivers for the Fourth of July. Not all of the deals are equally good, but I picked up the PDR 1878 robusto in both maduro and oscuro for $12.64 each ($2.53 a stick) and the Undercrown maduro in robusto for $23.50 ($4.70 a stick). Seemed pretty good to me.

https://www.cigarpage.com/drain-the-fiver-hydrant.html


----------



## disco_potato

CigarFederation has a 22% coupon good for today, *flashsale22*. Should work on everything. I'd suggest the 1502 Blue Sapphire Lancero and the Dunbarton Sin Compromiso sampler. Their House Blends are good too.


----------



## Peapaw

disco_potato said:


> CigarFederation has a 22% coupon good for today, *flashsale22*. Should work on everything. I'd suggest the 1502 Blue Sapphire Lancero and the Dunbarton Sin Compromiso sampler. Their House Blends are good too.


Does this work on sale items as well?


----------



## disco_potato

Peapaw said:


> Does this work on sale items as well?


Seems that way. 22% store wide.



> *GET 22% OFF STOREWIDE! Yup. Everything we got is 22% OFF (except COTM). New Releases? YUP! Samplers? Yup. Singles? Yup. Limited Editions? YUP!*


----------



## Peapaw

disco_potato said:


> Seems that way. 22% store wide.


Thanks... just placed an order and the way I look at it I got the RoMa craft Intemperance Whiskey Rebellion sampler for 2.65 because of the discount, when all was said and done.


----------



## disco_potato

If you don't mind dancing with the devil...'s site, they have a free-fall for a 10pk of the *Cornelius and Anthony Daddy Mac robusto*. I've seen it hit $31-$33 a few times in the past 15 minutes or so.

https://www.cigarbid.com/a/cornelius-anthony-daddy-mac/3247805/


----------



## disco_potato

NiceAshCigars has a *20% off coupon* for their *25% off section*. 45% total for a few pages worth of cigars. And yes, I've already checked. Plenty of Gurkhas included. 

coupon code *EXTRA20*

https://www.niceashcigars.com/25-OFF-SALE-s/3040.htm


----------



## Ren Huggins

Southern Draw sampler is back at $24.99 again at CI
Use the code SUMMER for free shipping.
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/p/southern-draw-5-star-sampler/2022133/#p-2022126

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

janustobac.com has Serino Royale Maduro XX singles for under $8 when you use the code *4TH*. The code is good for 20% off the whole site, free shipping. 
These are very delicious cigars not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> janustobac.com has Serino Royale Maduro XX singles for under $8 when you use the code *4TH*. The code is good for 20% off the whole site, free shipping.
> These are very delicious cigars not for the faint of heart.


Want to trade? Just looking for 1 or 2 if you have any. I looked at that website and the wrapper had me drooling but I'm on a spending freeze. Let me know when you can. I'm fair on trades >


----------



## mpomario

Gumby-cr said:


> Want to trade? Just looking for 1 or 2 if you have any. I looked at that website and the wrapper had me drooling but I'm on a spending freeze. Let me know when you can. I'm fair on trades >


Sounds like a trap.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Gumby-cr

mpomario said:


> Sounds like a trap.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


How about a survey then? :grin2:


----------



## mpomario

Oh yeah! Do the survey. Do the survey. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gumby-cr said:


> How about a survey then? :grin2:


He does send the best surveys...


----------



## Rondo

Gumby-cr said:


> Want to trade? Just looking for 1 or 2 if you have any. I looked at that website and the wrapper had me drooling but I'm on a spending freeze. Let me know when you can. I'm fair on trades >


Buying a couple singles isn't necessarily an official purchase. Even if you have possession and make a move toward the humidor with both hands on the cigar. 
It's a gray area the rules committee is reviewing. 
If anyone gives you a hard time, throw the red flag and let the Mods in the booth make the call.


----------



## Scotchpig

Isn't that the tuck rule @Rondo?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Famous smoke has tabernacle #142 on sale plus use code redwhiteblue for another 24% off comes to 132 for a box of robustos plus shipping and tax..... never saw these anywhere near that price. 



Also the code works for the 2017 las calaveras which comes out to about the same as the tabernacles like 132 a box!!!


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> janustobac.com has Serino Royale Maduro XX singles for under $8 when you use the code *4TH*. The code is good for 20% off the whole site, free shipping.
> These are very delicious cigars not for the faint of heart.


Sorry folks. Just bought the last 4 they had. Thanks for the recommendation @Rondo


----------



## mpomario

For those who like the Espinosa Laranja Reserva Toro. CP has 20 for $75. Just search. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Serious has Norteno and HE Miami boxes for $29.95 again. Looks like the HE's are sold out though.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SilkyJ said:


> Serious has Norteno and HE Miami boxes for $29.95 again. Looks like the HE's are sold out though.


After seeing this I just broke my spending freeze :vs_laugh: I think I lasted a week.


----------



## SilkyJ

Gumby-cr said:


> After seeing this I just broke my spending freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I lasted a week.


You're welcome lol


----------



## haegejc

Gumby-cr said:


> After seeing this I just broke my spending freeze :vs_laugh: I think I lasted a week.


Mine lasted 3 days last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

disco_potato said:


> If you don't mind dancing with the devil...'s site, they have a free-fall for a 10pk of the *Cornelius and Anthony Daddy Mac robusto*. I've seen it hit $31-$33 a few times in the past 15 minutes or so.
> 
> https://www.cigarbid.com/a/cornelius-anthony-daddy-mac/3247805/


I got in on this last week and meant to thank you.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## mpomario

SilkyJ said:


> Serious has Norteno and HE Miami boxes for $29.95 again. Looks like the HE's are sold out though.


I must have barely just got mine HE. Been hoping they'd pop up again.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Ren Huggins

SilkyJ said:


> Serious has Norteno and HE Miami boxes for $29.95 again. Looks like the HE's are sold out though.


But if you had to make a choice, which one do you chose?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Ren Huggins said:


> But if you had to make a choice, which one do you chose?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


I prefer the HE Miami, but it said they were sold out when I looked earlier. The Norteno's are good too though. Definitely worth picking some up at that price.


----------



## GunnyJ

SilkyJ said:


> I prefer the HE Miami, but it said they were sold out when I looked earlier. The Norteno's are good too though. Definitely worth picking some up at that price.


Apparently they found more...just ordered a box.


----------



## SilkyJ

GunnyJ said:


> Apparently they found more...just ordered a box.


Thanks, I'll check again


----------



## greasemonger

SilkyJ said:


> Thanks, I'll check again


Yep just ordered 2 each. Too good to miss again.


----------



## Bigjohn

GunnyJ said:


> Apparently they found more...just ordered a box.


Darn, sold out again 
Keep missing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Fox Cigars has a great deal on Oliva Serie V Lancero's. Below is from their email. If you haven't used Fox Cigar you should, great customer service!!!

The only thing that can make this award-wining cigar even better is a Fox style discount + deal combo. The deals / discounts are as follows:

Grab a 36 count box of the Oliva Serie V Lancero at a 35% discount AND we will throw in 16 free cigars + Oliva Lotus lighter free of charge.

Get a 5 pack (at a box split discount,) we will throw in another cigar free
As usual your order will ship free and come protected with a Boveda humidity pack!

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/ol...110025207&mc_cid=7232fb783b&mc_eid=e86c6dcd68

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

If anyone comes across a smoking deal on MB3's (w/free shipping) please let me know - it's going to be my last box purchase for several months, thanks!


----------



## mpomario

ScottyB said:


> If anyone comes across a smoking deal on MB3's (w/free shipping) please let me know - it's going to be my last box purchase for several months, thanks!


https://www.holts.com/samplers/all-cigar-samplers/oliva-master-blends-monster-deal.html

Usually wait till these are $60, but $70 is still a good deal. No free shipping though. Might get them to give you free shipping if you call and say that you usually see them for $60.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Peapaw

ScottyB said:


> If anyone comes across a smoking deal on MB3's (w/free shipping) please let me know - it's going to be my last box purchase for several months, thanks!


Cigarpage has 5ers $30 to $40


----------



## disco_potato

huffer33 said:


> I got in on this last week and meant to thank you.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Glad I could help. Almost jumped on it myself. They also had old stock La Barba purple for cheap. Checked this week and new band design is ~$20 more. 

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

This isn't quite as cheap as I paid for mine, but Fox Cigar has the Boveda Butler in stock and on sale for $19.99 each.








https://foxcigar.com/shop/accessories/boveda/boveda-butler/

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Bigjohn

SilkyJ said:


> I prefer the HE Miami, but it said they were sold out when I looked earlier. The Norteno's are good too though. Definitely worth picking some up at that price.


Miami back in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

I couldn't resist; I bought a box of Norteno AND a box of Herrara Estelli, both in corona gorda. That is a fantastic price.

I understand that these 10-count boxes have been phased out and replaced by 25-count boxes, standardized across the DE line. So this sale is unloading old stock, which is great because, by definition, these cigars already have some age on them!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC discounts for all you Liga-lovers. I may or may not have taken advantage.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Noooooo!!! Not a damn liga privada deal.......
man I really wanna try that h99 you get with the 400 orders:vs_mad:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Noooooo!!! Not a damn liga privada deal.......
> man I really wanna try that h99 you get with the 400 orders:vs_mad:


Bwahahahahaha... My work here is complete.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ren Huggins

Oliva multi tool for $10 and get 5 free Gilberto Oliva Reserva  use code SUMMER for free shipping.
http://www.amazingcigarbargains.com/cigar-deal/gilberto-oliva-reserva-sampler-multi-tool

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

A couple good deals at CigarMonster today. All with free shipping. If you go over $50, there should be a 17% discount with rcigar17

*- Avo Classic Robusto 5 Pack $23*

*- Villiger Premium Cigar Collection $24*

2 - La Vencedora Robusto
2 - La Flor De Ynclan Robusto(loved this one)
1 - San Doro Colorado Robusto

*- Best Of Don Pepin Sampler $41*

2 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Black Robusto 1979
2 - Cabaiguan Guapos RX
2 - El Centurion Robusto
2 - El Triunfador No. 4
2 - La Imperiosa Magicos

Also, if you've got a big mouth, the LUMINOSA GIGANTE LE 2018 12ct box is $46.
https://www.famous-smoke.com/luminosa+gigante+le+2018+cigars/item+63819


----------



## disco_potato

cigarmonster.com

*Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande 5 Pack $26 shipped*

*Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona 10ct box $50 shipped*

*Padron 4 Cigar Ashtray $28 shipped*

17% off with rcigar17 if total over $50.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

disco_potato said:


> cigarmonster.com
> 
> *Mi Querida Short Gordo Grande 5 Pack $26 shipped*
> 
> *Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona 10ct box $50 shipped*
> 
> *Padron 4 Cigar Ashtray $28 shipped*
> 
> 17% off with rcigar17 if total over $50.


Damn, that's nearly CBid pricing on those Melanios...


----------



## disco_potato

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Damn, that's nearly CBid pricing on those Melanios...


Yeah, close. Back in 2016-2017, CM would sell robustos for ~$25-$26 per 5er. That would mean 2 5ers with a 17% discount would be in the low $40s. Prices haven't been that good since they reworked CM and how their discounts work. Those were the days.


----------



## disco_potato

Speaking of

*Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto Box of 10 $47.29* with 17% off coupon at CigarMonster.com


----------



## rcummings5886

20offups gets you 20% off at famous and Cigar Monster

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

La Palina Black Label Toro on sale at CP--$44 for 20 sticks. Seems pretty good to me.

https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-black-label-toro-deals.html


----------



## Ren Huggins

Anybody here buy from Famous Smoke? 
They have free shipping using ZEROSHIP19

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

*Famous Cigar*



Ren Huggins said:


> Anybody here buy from Famous Smoke?
> They have free shipping using ZEROSHIP19
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


I have bought from Famous many times, but not all their prices are good. There are some really great deals if you're patient. Also, Famous has a ton of medocre house brands, as well as a few very good house brands. They ship quickly, well packed.

If you buy >$50.00 worth, you can use the Cigar Geeks 17% discount code: CG17

The ZEROSHIP19 code also works on the Famous "Cigar Monster" website (although many already ship for free.)

I used my free shipping coupon earlier today!


----------



## Ren Huggins

@Doug Miller I'm still learning the ropes with what to buy and what to leave on their shelves. You are right with those prices though! I come out better on their auctioneer and the monster most of the times.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

new world cameroon toro $60 per box with free shipping at holts


----------



## csk415

Ren Huggins said:


> Anybody here buy from Famous Smoke?
> They have free shipping using ZEROSHIP19
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


It's worth paying for shipping through famous at this time of year. That free shipping takes 7 days to reach me in Texas. But I will use it for some De Nobili smokes. Those can handle the long ship time right now.


----------



## g1k

greypilgrim76 said:


> La Palina Black Label Toro on sale at CP--$44 for 20 sticks. Seems pretty good to me.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/la-palina-black-label-toro-deals.html


Thank you, I picked up up a bundle this afternoon. These are a great smoke.

Ryan


----------



## disco_potato

zcziggy said:


> new world cameroon toro $60 per box with free shipping at holts


Saw that this morning before heading out. When I got home the sale was already done. Kind of bummed out. Also bummed about missing the Plasencia Original Reserve for $70 at cigar.com.


----------



## zcziggy

disco_potato said:


> Saw that this morning before heading out. When I got home the sale was already done. Kind of bummed out. Also bummed about missing the Plasencia Original Reserve for $70 at cigar.com.


it was a one day sale :frown2:


----------



## ejbpesca

Well, I guess I'm just slow. Every time I hit the link to the deal it says no longer available.


----------



## disco_potato

zcziggy said:


> it was a one day sale :frown2:


Yup. I'm just used to other sites having their daily resets around 11pm CT. Holts starts their sales at 8 or 9am CT.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Holt's 10 cigar sampler $15 
https://www.holts.com/promo/10-cigar-super-sampler.html

Nortenos are $30 at cigars.com if you missed the sale at serious cigars
https://www.cigars.com/drew-estate-...rteno/corona-extra/norce?tracking_source=deal

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ren Huggins said:


> Holt's 10 cigar sampler $15
> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-cigar-super-sampler.html
> 
> Nortenos are $30 at cigars.com if you missed the sale at serious cigars
> https://www.cigars.com/drew-estate-...rteno/corona-extra/norce?tracking_source=deal
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


You get what you pay for in that 10 count sampler.


----------



## Bigjohn

csk415 said:


> You get what you pay for in that 10 count sampler.


It's an excellent moocher sampler. I put out good cigars for some guys at work for a barbecue. I went inside to grab something, came out to find one of the guys had clipped a $12 cigar all the way to the band, stuck the foot in his mouth, and lit up the wrong end without taking off the cedar wrap or the band. True story, can't make that stuff up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Bigjohn said:


> It's an excellent moocher sampler. I put out good cigars for some guys at work for a barbecue. I went inside to grab something, came out to find one of the guys had clipped a $12 cigar all the way to the band, stuck the foot in his mouth, and lit up the wrong end without taking off the cedar wrap or the band. True story, can't make that stuff up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rolling eyes:
At least my coworkers used to ask me to cut their cigar and would watch me toast and light my foot before they tried lighting the stick I gave them.

Every one of them was not afraid to admit they were amateurs, and were extremely respectful of my hobby. Still, I never gave them more than a $5 or $6 dollar stick because they couldn't smoke more than 2/3s of a robusto, maybe half a toro.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cigar Federation 25% Off Summer Sale. Use code Summer25. Doesn't say how long its good for or if any restrictions though so your results may vary.


----------



## Ren Huggins

csk415 said:


> You get what you pay for in that 10 count sampler.


You ain't lying , but I think it's good for noobs to get their feet wet with the variety and affordability and also like you and @Bigjohn said for the experienced puffer to pass out without wasting the good stuff.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan

Those newbie samplers are great for shlubs like me who haven’t developed a sophisticated palate yet.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Gumby-cr said:


> Cigar Federation 25% Off Summer Sale. Use code Summer25. Doesn't say how long its good for or if any restrictions though so your results may vary.


Seems like this is good site wide. I checked it on padron family Reserve just to see and it worked. I've had my eye on the new Jacob's ladder brimstone so might have to grab some.


----------



## kacey

SecretAsianMan said:


> Those newbie samplers are great for shlubs like me who haven't developed a sophisticated palate yet.


Do you need a sampler? I could send ya one.  I promise ot wont hurt a bit.  :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Cigar Federation 25% Off Summer Sale. Use code Summer25. Doesn't say how long its good for or if any restrictions though so your results may vary.


Picked up 16 good cigars for $6.60 each shipped in the featured cigar section. That's a smoking deal IMO!


----------



## SecretAsianMan

kacey said:


> Do you need a sampler? I could send ya one.  I promise ot wont hurt a bit.  :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Hahaha. Uncle! Uncle!


----------



## mpomario

A great deal on a Colibri v cutter. $25
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/colibri-v-cutter.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Ren Huggins said:


> Holt's 10 cigar sampler $15
> https://www.holts.com/promo/10-cigar-super-sampler.html
> 
> Nortenos are $30 at cigars.com if you missed the sale at serious cigars
> https://www.cigars.com/drew-estate-...rteno/corona-extra/norce?tracking_source=deal
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


I picked up a box of the Nortenos, thanks for sharing the deal!

Ryan


----------



## Ren Huggins

g1k said:


> I picked up a box of the Nortenos, thanks for sharing the deal!
> 
> Ryan


No prob! I'm still learning which deals are post worthy around here but always glad to help.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Miller

g1k said:


> I picked up a box of the Nortenos, thanks for sharing the deal!
> 
> Ryan


I did the same, only I bought TWO boxes!


----------



## Gumby-cr

CAO 50% off boxes all month at Atlantic Cigars :grin2:


----------



## Flaco_

Gumby-cr said:


> CAO 50% off boxes all month at Atlantic Cigars :grin2:


Oh hell. Here we go...


----------



## Rondo

Buy cigars online - cigars, Bucks County, Panacea, Pennsyltucky, Track 7 Flatbed Cigar Company

Save 20% (all cigar orders) 
This Weekend!
(8/2-8/5)
Use code: USA20


----------



## Razorhog

Flaco_ said:


> Oh hell. Here we go...


What's a good CAO cigar?

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

Razorhog said:


> What's a good CAO cigar?
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


The Amazon Basin series are very good but they're all out of stock I see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Razorhog said:


> What's a good CAO cigar?
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Pilon is a good, underrated stick but not sure I'd buy a box. La Traviata is also a good cheap stick. Flathead is a good line. Again, not sure I'd jump on a whole box for any of them.


----------



## Razorhog

disco_potato said:


> Pilon is a good, underrated stick but not sure I'd buy a box. La Traviata is also a good cheap stick. Flathead is a good line. Again, not sure I'd jump on a whole box for any of them.


I do have a well-aged box of La Traviata that are very tasty. The only other CAO stick I've had is the Brazilia and I remember liking it but it was a long time ago.


----------



## tazdvl

Atlantic now has Olivia Serie V on sale 50% off.

https://atlanticcigar.com/brands/Oliva-Serie-V.html

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Anyone still in the market for 2019 CH Las Calaveras, Famous Smoke has them on sale for 10% off, plus you can use code "botlorg" for an additional 17% off... I got a box of LC46 for $188...


----------



## mpomario

Good deal on a great little smoke. 
https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast/joya-de-nicaragua-silver-ultra.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

Free box of 10 Rocky Patel decade in a toro size with any purchase of rocky Patel box , I picked up the box of 20 RP royal vintage in robusto for 99 with the bonus of decade makes the deal very worth it


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

From cigars international lol forgot to mention from where lol


----------



## disco_potato

ChrisFromBrklyn said:


> Free box of 10 Rocky Patel decade in a toro size with any purchase of rocky Patel box , I picked up the box of 20 RP royal vintage in robusto for 99 with the bonus of decade makes the deal very worth it


For those types of sticks, you should check out cigarbid. 10pk of the royal vintage robusto goes for $25-$30. 10pk of Decades should be $30 as well. So while the whole thing might've only saved you a couple $, you wouldn't have to fork out for a whole box to get the same, or better, per stick price.


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn

Great info, thanks bud!!! I’ll keep that in mind


----------



## MichiPuff

Undercrowns are on sale this weekend. Lots of people love these cigars (never had one myself). This deal likely ends today as it says it's the weekend spotlight.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/weekend-spotlight/

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Razorhog said:


> I do have a well-aged box of La Traviata that are very tasty. The only other CAO stick I've had is the Brazilia and I remember liking it but it was a long time ago.


After one LA Traviata I'm sold on it.


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> After one LA Traviata I'm sold on it.


They have a couple corona boxes up on Thompson Auctions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

CP is at it again with PDR. 
https://www.cigarpage.com/trip-in-t...78+from+$1.90&utm_campaign=$1.90+PDR+mayhem!+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

SBC 40% Off Drew Estate, Joya de Nicaragua, La Alianza Use Code SUNDAY.


----------



## disco_potato

*CigarMonster*
Crowned Heads Four Kicks Robusto 5er $22.98+free shipping, Corona Gorda $26.98+free shipping


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

CH LI CGs on sale for $139 on cigarplace; best price I've ever seen them at, which is probably why they stay out of stock almost constantly. Get em before they're gone!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Razorhog

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> CH LI CGs on sale for $139 on cigarplace; best price I've ever seen them at, which is probably why they stay out of stock almost constantly. Get em before they're gone!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I should have known better than to click on this thread after you've posted. There goes the cigar budget...But I'm glad I did because I've been waiting for those to come back in stock since I had one back in May. @kacey provided me one from my MAW list and it was a fine smoke. Reminded me of a chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> I should have known better than to click on this thread after you've posted. There goes the cigar budget...But I'm glad I did because I've been waiting for those to come back in stock since I had one back in May. @kacey provided me one from my MAW list and it was a fine smoke. Reminded me of a chocolate chip cookie!


Hey, I'm just here to help! 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SBC is at it again... Box of 1922 Torpedos comes out to $171 which is awesome.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

And again...










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Ren Huggins

Serious cigars has a BOGO on fivers

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...fmax1=8&srule=price-high-to-low&sz=20&start=0

I got the email late and the ones I wanted to purchase were sold out so I'm sol.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Ren Huggins said:


> Serious cigars has a BOGO on fivers
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...fmax1=8&srule=price-high-to-low&sz=20&start=0
> 
> I got the email late and the ones I wanted to purchase were sold out so I'm sol.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Executive Marketing Meeting at serious cigars: "Let's double the price and run a bogo sale, it will be like taking candy from a child!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Bigjohn said:


> Executive Marketing Meeting at serious cigars: "Let's double the price and run a bogo sale, it will be like taking candy from a child!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that. I just looked as far as the Alec Bradley Prensados. CigarPage sells fivers of both the torpedo and Churchill for $25 with free shipping. Serious lists them at $58 and $52.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bigjohn said:


> Executive Marketing Meeting at serious cigars: "Let's double the price and run a bogo sale, it will be like taking candy from a child!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what I was thinking but I was wanting to try the mr brownstone, did I save my shirt missing out on the "sale"?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Ren Huggins said:


> Thats what I was thinking but I was wanting to try the mr brownstone, did I save my shirt missing out on the "sale"?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


You did not miss out. SC just hasn't been the same. I think JR are finally lightening their grip on them and the days of their crazy deals might be over. Even their closeout section, which used to be filled with ridiculous discounts, is no longer worth looking at.


----------



## Ren Huggins

disco_potato said:


> You did not miss out. SC just hasn't been the same. I think JR are finally lightening their grip on them and the days of their crazy deals might be over. Even their closeout section, which used to be filled with ridiculous discounts, is no longer worth looking at.


Ahh haa... I'll be unsubscribing from those emails shortly. You guys have helped me understand that most of the deals emailed to me are just bait. I wish that I had the eye for deals. either I see stuff and don't pull the trigger then find out it was the deal of the century or I buy and find out I got zonked! 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Ren Huggins said:


> Ahh haa... I'll be unsubscribing from those emails shortly. You guys have helped me understand that most of the deals emailed to me are just bait. I wish that I had the eye for deals. either I see stuff and don't pull the trigger then find out it was the deal of the century or I buy and find out I got zonked!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


What do you like? I'm always looking for deals, even when I shouldn't, so if there's anything I should look out for, let me know.


----------



## Bigjohn

Keep an eye on the what some of the senior members post in this thread. That’s what I do anyway LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

disco_potato said:


> What do you like? I'm always looking for deals, even when I shouldn't, so if there's anything I should look out for, let me know.


I'm still feeling it out and buying samplers, fivers, and singles as my wheelhouse is still very broad. But so far it's the only thing I have stopped looking at buying are connies. I've been trying to do as @Bigjohn says and watch you guys my big brothers/sisters posts here to see what's good to try.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

*LA PALINA Classic, Black, and Red $37-$40 for bundles of 20 at Cigarpage.*

https://www.cigarpage.com/the-handmade-festival-special.html


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cigar.com has Hoyo La Amistad Black Rothschild fiver for $17 and free shipping:

https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Ren Huggins said:


> Cigar.com has Hoyo La Amistad Black Rothschild fiver for $17 and free shipping:
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Thats a good smoke and great price.


----------



## csk415

Note that it says Friday. 
Underground cigar.


----------



## GunnyJ

Ren Huggins said:


> Cigar.com has Hoyo La Amistad Black Rothschild fiver for $17 and free shipping:
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


Heck of a deal, my local B&M sells these for about $8 per stick. Add to cart, checkout...


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Cigar.com has Hoyo La Amistad Black Rothschild fiver for $17 and free shipping:
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


That's a no-brainer! Thanks Ren for sniffing this one out! Order complete


----------



## Olecharlie

Nub Maduros at cigar page... 10 pack for $35 shipped!


----------



## Ren Huggins

@GunnyJ and @Olecharlie This ol' noob can find a good one every now and then. I'll always be on the hunt for some kinda deal good that someone here can use.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## keith4hunter

I am newer to the hobby, have spent the past 3-4 months trying many types/brands, and I'm zeroing in on what I like... I've just upgraded the size of my humidor and have saved some cash to buy a decent number of cigars to increase the collection.

Here's the question; how amazing will the deals be on black-friday/in December vs. the deal that come and go this time of year (summer)? I have just enough sticks currently to get me to November (barely based on my current daily burn rate ;-)....

So, if I'm going to be buying ~200-300 more cigars this year, are the savings around the holidays much greater (aka, don't start buying larger quantities now if I can hold off until then)?

that of course assumes I have the self control to wait


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

keith4hunter said:


> I am newer to the hobby, have spent the past 3-4 months trying many types/brands, and I'm zeroing in on what I like... I've just upgraded the size of my humidor and have saved some cash to buy a decent number of cigars to increase the collection.
> 
> Here's the question; how amazing will the deals be on black-friday/in December vs. the deal that come and go this time of year (summer)? I have just enough sticks currently to get me to November (barely based on my current daily burn rate ;-)....
> 
> So, if I'm going to be buying ~200-300 more cigars this year, are the savings around the holidays much greater (aka, don't start buying larger quantities now if I can hold off until then)?
> 
> that of course assumes I have the self control to wait


If you subscribe to this thread and keep an eye on it, I think you'll find there are amazing deals that pop up year-round that are every bit as good as the holiday specials. ElCigarShop.com frequently runs 30% off specials for members of Puff on the entire inventory; SBC runs 30% off specials almost every weekend for various high-quality brands; and many, many other specials from other retailers, as well.

The only real advantage I've noticed from holiday specials is that they tend to be off of entire store inventories (though some retailers will still restrict use on certain brands, i.e. Padron, Fuente, etc.) where as most of the specials that pop up throughout the year are for specific brands.

If you are still trying to figure out what cigars you love enough to make a box purchase on, I'd say there is nothing wrong with giving it some time, watching and seeing how the discounts tend to work at various retailers, and then whenever you are certain about what you want to buy, just pick it up the next time a good discount shows up.

Welcome to the edge of the money pit... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Flaco_

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> <snip>I think you'll find there are amazing deals that pop up year-round that are every bit as good as the holiday specials. ElCigarShop.com frequently runs 30% off specials for members of Puff on the entire inventory; SBC runs 30% off specials almost every weekend for various high-quality brands...


I think that somewhere on Puff I have seen a list of abbreviations and acronyms used here, but I can't seem to put my finger on it ATM. I found ElCigarShop (thanks!), but what is SBC?


----------



## crown

Small Batch Cigar smallbatchcigar.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

25% off all boxes at Flatbed 
Code is box25


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> 25% off all boxes at Flatbed
> 
> Code is box25


Flatbed's a new one for me and I may have spent my budget on something else this morning, but what do you recommend from Flatbed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

All I’ve ever bought from them is the Track 7. It’s a double ligero maduro. An excellent smoke after a couple months rest.


----------



## lex61

Viaje Private Keep Tangerine 5er at Fox Cigar. $45 including shipping.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/viaje/limited-release-viaje/private-keep-tangerine-kit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/social-media-collection/tailgaters-kit/SMKIT2.html

$20.96+shipping+tax with coupon SPECIAL25

*1 Black Abyss Travel Humidor 10ct
1 Cuban Rounds Cutter 
1 Venom Lighter 
5 Alec Bradley Lost Art*

This looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I can't remember who was looking for the new rare Liga Privadas. Kinda crummy you have to spend 400 to get one.


----------



## Gumby-cr

SBC btw for the deal.


----------



## jmt8706

Holts is having a huge Oliva sale this weekend.

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekend-roast.html


----------



## GunnyJ

Holts Oliva Master Blends 3 box of 20 for $85...add to cart, checkout. You guys are evil (in a good way  )

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight/ - Aging Room Quattro F55 Maduro BOGO on boxes.


----------



## Olecharlie

GunnyJ said:


> Holts Oliva Master Blends 3 box of 20 for $85...add to cart, checkout. You guys are evil (in a good way  )
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/weekend-spotlight/ - Aging Room Quattro F55 Maduro BOGO on boxes.


I find these are pretty decent but they need rest to be box worthy.


----------



## Rondo

Hey Holts. 
Rondo called. 
You need to restock Chief Ranflajo.


----------



## Westside Threat

Will you guys let me know if Statement boxes go back in stock? I put them in my cart a dozen times but never pulled the trigger and regretting it.


----------



## Jankjr

Call Lake Worth Cigars and see if they are in stock. I believe they only do phone orders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

CAO Brazilia 5x56, 20 for $65, shipped, at CP today.


----------



## GunnyJ

Gurkha Legend Connecticut Anniversaio - 6 for only $48...but wait there's more...

https://www.cigarsinternational.com...9/?campid=36667&[email protected]


----------



## BobP

GunnyJ said:


> Gurkha Legend Connecticut Anniversaio - 6 for only $48...but wait there's more...
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com...9/?campid=36667&[email protected]


"A legendary experience".


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> "A legendary experience".


8 bucks for a gurkha?....damn, that's cheap


----------



## BobP

zcziggy said:


> 8 bucks for a gurkha?....damn, that's cheap


You didn't click the link? But wait there is more..."free" with purchase! Just have to buy something decent for $49 to get the legendary experience.


----------



## lex61

Warped Lirio Rojo five pack plus two freebies for $40 from Fox Cigar

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/warped-lirio-rojo-kit/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cristiCR

Maduro Limited Edition by IGM Cigars 5 Pack $26.25
Size: 58 x 160 mm. Full boddy

https://www.tabacordilleracr.com/product-page/tucan-petaca-1x5


----------



## Hickorynut

CFED Romatherapy.....Go spend you some money....you're welcome...
https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...EFoz9NrDThpcxAaBL63c2Utxkrjzq2G08iWADyyCU6iA0


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> CFED Romatherapy.....Go spend you some money....you're welcome...
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...EFoz9NrDThpcxAaBL63c2Utxkrjzq2G08iWADyyCU6iA0


You're such a trouble maker! :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Any Labor Day codes anywhere for Padrons? haha @ElCigarShop.com ? *cough *cough


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


> Any Labor Day codes anywhere for Padrons? haha @ElCigarShop.com ? *cough *cough


Yep EL honors to Puff members 30% off on their entire site. I picked up some Fuente Anjeo last sale. Most don't discount the higher end stuff.


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Yep EL honors to Puff members 30% off on their entire site. I picked up some Fuente Anjeo last sale. Most don't discount the higher end stuff.


By most, you mean NO ONE.. I give em an atta boy for that policy. When they said that we get 30%off I figured there'd be small print like every other vendor that excludes high end or trendy smokes. But there wasn't one. 

Go on any of the "big" sites, there's as many cigars exempted from the sale as cigars actually on sale... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Puff code for El Cigar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> Puff code for El Cigar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think it's puff30 if I remember correctly

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Yep EL honors to Puff members 30% off on their entire site. I picked up some Fuente Anjeo last sale. Most don't discount the higher end stuff.





UBC03 said:


> Think it's puff30 if I remember correctly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about PUFF30 hasn't been activated in a while...not working now... and Larry hasn't posted in over 2 months.

20off works though


----------



## Westside Threat

Check out Cigar Auctioneer for Padron’s. You can get remarkable deals


----------



## UBC03

BOSSTANK said:


> That's what I'm talking about PUFF30 hasn't been activated in a while...not working now... and Larry hasn't posted in over 2 months.
> 
> 20off works though


20% is still a good chunk of change when you're talking high end Padrons.

As for his lack of posting, I have no idea

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

UBC03 said:


> 20% is still a good chunk of change when you're talking high end Padrons.
> 
> As for his lack of posting, I have no idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes it is indeed


----------



## crown

Egars.com has good prices on the 1000 series padrons if nothing else. That’s my go-to for the 3000’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Cigar page for padrons is still the cheapest I’ve ever found. This weekend they got a sale going too


----------



## GunnyJ

Holt's Oliva Master Blends Monster Deal - 20 MB3 sticks for $69.95


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Holt's has a good deal on New World Cameroon. $65.95 a box
https://www.holts.com/specials/1-day-flash-sale/new-world-cameroon-doble-robusto-2.html


----------



## disco_potato

Some stellar deals @Famous on Crux brand:

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brandgroup/crux+cigars

Ninfamaniac 5pks $9
Passport 20ct boxes $53-$63
Epicure 10ct boxes starting at $53


----------



## huffer33

Wow ridiculously good prices.


disco_potato said:


> Some stellar deals @Famous on Crux brand:
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brandgroup/crux+cigars
> 
> Ninfamaniac 5pks $9
> Passport 20ct boxes $53-$63
> Epicure 10ct boxes starting at $53


random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## capnpfff-cl

huffer33 said:


> Wow ridiculously good prices.
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Add the code 20OFFUPS and get an additional 20% off. :wink2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

disco_potato said:


> Some stellar deals @Famous on Crux brand:
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/brandgroup/crux+cigars
> 
> Ninfamaniac 5pks $9
> 
> Passport 20ct boxes $53-$63
> 
> Epicure 10ct boxes starting at $53


Which has a better all around profile, dark or natural?
I'm curious to try these.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Ren Huggins said:


> Which has a better all around profile, dark or natural?
> I'm curious to try these.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


The Ninfas? I prefer the natural, by far.

Sent via smoke signals.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

At that price try them both. And like I posted earlier if you use the promo code 20OFFUPS, you get an additional 20% off. It's a total win.


----------



## Ren Huggins

capnpfff said:


> At that price try them both. And like I posted earlier if you use the promo code 20OFFUPS, you get an additional 20% off. It's a total win.


I thought about that idea soon after I hit the send button. I think that's what I'll do. I can't use the 20 off because I'm not spending enough.


disco_potato said:


> The Ninfas? I prefer the natural, by far.
> 
> Sent via smoke signals.


I was thinking natural too but I'll try both just in case. 

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

capnpfff said:


> At that price try them both. And like I posted earlier if you use the promo code 20OFFUPS, you get an additional 20% off. It's a total win.


That code requires a minimum order of $125. Several others get you 17% but only have a $50 minimum.


----------



## mpomario

Anyone? If I had cash I'd be over there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Seen them a couple of times around here but fivers of Las Mareas Tuberia for $23.45 with free shipping if anybody was looking for em.

https://www.cigar.com/mobile/daily-cigar-deal

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

espinosa laranja 10 packs for $37.50 and free shipping at cigar page


----------



## Gumby-cr

My SBC VIP membership ended the other day. If you've ever been on the fence on getting it...It's worth it even at 250 for six months. That's all I can say :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

PDR all-star fiver humi pack for $15 free shipping

https://www.cigarplace.biz/pinar-del-rio-all-star-sampler.html

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Gumby-cr said:


> My SBC VIP membership ended the other day. If you've ever been on the fence on getting it...It's worth it even at 250 for six months. That's all I can say :grin2:


What is SBC ? :frown2:


----------



## tazdvl

CgarDann said:


> What is SBC ? :frown2:


Small batch cigar.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## mpomario

CgarDann said:


> What is SBC ? :frown2:


Small batch cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> Small batch cigar.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


You fast!






Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann

Have to check it out


----------



## Olecharlie

CgarDann said:


> Have to check it out


Sign up for their e-mails. They have daily discounts, free shipping and are top notch. They have the fastest delivery and best packaging of anyone. It takes a minute to unpack, but never damaged Cigars.

Cigar Federation is another one I like. Use Puff10 and get a 10% discount even on discounted prices. That covers shipping.
They are owned by Ezra Zion so there is always a lot of hype on every new product introduced. They also provide free stickers in every shipment.

Of course Cigar page free shipping on 5vr's and CBid that can be somewhat tricky but really good buys on some sticks. Main stream only.


----------



## Doug Miller

That PDR 5-pack is a good deal. 
https://www.cigarplace.biz/pinar-del...r-sampler.html

I've tried most of the cigars included in the package, and all of them were good smokes; not a bad one in the bunch. Well made and flavorful.


----------



## jh314

Great deal on crowned heads at SBC - 30% off with code CC. They still have some of the LC 2019 in stock as well.


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Sign up for their e-mails. They have daily discounts, free shipping and are top notch. They have the fastest delivery and best packaging of anyone. It takes a minute to unpack, but never damaged Cigars.
> 
> Cigar Federation is another one I like. Use Puff10 and get a 10% discount even on discounted prices. That covers shipping.
> They are owned by Ezra Zion so there is always a lot of hype on every new product introduced. They also provide free stickers in every shipment.
> 
> Of course Cigar page free shipping on 5vr's and CBid that can be somewhat tricky but really good buys on some sticks. Main stream only.


Thank you Charlie. Signed up for SBC cigar of the month club ! All great sites my credit card will surely have a workout as I discover more of these :vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario

CK is have a huge sale on the almost the whole old packaging BLTC lot. Many good box prices. 
https://www.cigarking.com/bltc-35-o...260039641&mc_cid=412322f72e&mc_eid=796363b59c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## BobP

I thought that these were interesting:

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/rp-unreleased-vintage-1990-a/

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/rp-hamlet-25th-year/


----------



## jmt8706

CI sitewide 20% discount
code: savor

It expires in 48 hours, IDK when it started.


----------



## CgarDann

jmt8706 said:


> CI sitewide 20% discount
> 
> code: savor
> 
> It expires in 48 hours, IDK when it started.


I was excited until this came up










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

CgarDann said:


> I was excited until this came up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems a lot of the good stuff is exempt.


----------



## JtAv8tor

jmt8706 said:


> Seems a lot of the good stuff is exempt.


Yep that's about the norm with them.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins

I'm a little late finding out but famous smoke shop has free shipping no minimum all September using SEPTFREESHIP.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Just a heads up looks like UGC has this years release of Boondock Saints in stock.

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/bltc-boondock-saints-robusto-box-of-20/


----------



## Olecharlie

For all you Opus Fans... On Sale at Cigar King. $199 shipped


----------



## capnpfff-cl

https://www.cigarpage.com/urgent-la-palina.html

la Palina toros $20 for a 10 pack


----------



## cristiCR

Factastic cigars. From Costa Rica to the world!

https://www.tabacordilleracr.com/deals-1


----------



## jmt8706

15% discount at Cigars Daily for RoMa Craft. Singles and 5ers.

Good thru 9-27-19

code: crafty


----------



## haegejc

Fox Cigar has a 5 stick NUB sampler for $14.99 Shipped.

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/samplers/mixed-nub-5-pack-kit/


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar King has 50% off on Melanio V.


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar King has 50% off on Melanio V.


Argh...I just had 50 sticks delivered today...:serious:


----------



## CgarDann

Cigar Federation has 20%Off site wide. Fall20


----------



## lex61

Muestra de Saka Unicorn on sale for $87.50 at cigar.com. That could actually be a deal for some people but I'm not one of them.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## zcziggy

espinosa laranja toro 10 pack...freefall as low as $32 at the devils


----------



## Olecharlie

For all you AVO fans, cigar page has some good deals today!


----------



## Ren Huggins

box BOGO on Montecristo by AJ at JR if anybody is interested

https://www.jrcigars.com/deals/best-cigar-deals/buy-a-box-get-a-box-free-3/#

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Alec Bradley 2nds on sale + additional 15% off at checkout + free shipping until midnight.

https://www.cigarplace.biz/all-bran...699-Save-60-Free-Shipping&utm_content=ctalink


----------



## mpomario

UG has everything a 21% off sale for Columbus Day starting at midnight through Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

mpomario said:


> UG has everything a 21% off sale for Columbus Day starting at midnight through Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying for almost 24 hours to get their website to fully load but it just hangs. Tough to shop online if you can't see what they're selling.


----------



## haegejc

lex61 said:


> I've been trying for almost 24 hours to get their website to fully load but it just hangs. Tough to shop online if you can't see what they're selling.


I have always had that issue with UG. Call them instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Local shop has the dress, and non dress set. He is only selling to locals and they will go fast, I am hanging out here for a couple hours, and if you want any send me a PM.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## mpomario

lex61 said:


> I've been trying for almost 24 hours to get their website to fully load but it just hangs. Tough to shop online if you can't see what they're selling.


Bummer. I usually just drive over there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Boxes of Oliva O Churchill for $76 shipped until midnight at cigar place.

https://www.cigarplace.biz/oliva-se...Only-7595-FREE-SHIPPING&utm_content=imagelink


----------



## haegejc

I know a bunch of you guys have been waiting for the Herrera Esteli Norteno's to go on sale again. Serious has then for $29.99 again

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals/discounts-from-top-selling-brands/norteno-boxes-only-29.95

Get them while they last.


----------



## cracker1397

haegejc said:


> I know a bunch of you guys have been waiting for the Herrera Esteli Norteno's to go on sale again. Serious has then for $29.99 again
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals/discounts-from-top-selling-brands/norteno-boxes-only-29.95
> 
> Get them while they last.


Any additional puff member discounts or coupon codes to add to this great deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

haegejc said:


> I know a bunch of you guys have been waiting for the Herrera Esteli Norteno's to go on sale again. Serious has then for $29.99 again
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals/discounts-from-top-selling-brands/norteno-boxes-only-29.95
> 
> Get them while they last.


Thanks ordered one box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lex61

Some won't like the big ring gauge, but I haven't had a Rojas cigar yet that I didn't like. Rojas Big Spoon at UG:

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/rojas-big-spoon/


----------



## lex61

More from Underground. Statement in stock.

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product-category/rojas-cigars/


----------



## GunnyJ

Expert Picks: Must-Have Maduros $29.50 - E.P. Carrillo La Historia, Rocky Patel Twentieth Maduro, Drew Estate Nica Rustica, Diamond Crown, Flores y Rodriguez Connecticut Valley Reserve

Custom Sampler - 10 sticks of your choice for $40.

 Both at cigar.com


Update - Because I'm a cheapskate...I mean thrifty, I tried the FREELOVE promo code for a free 5 pack of La Aroma de Cuba Robustos (for orders over $125), even though my order was only $70 the promo code was applied and I got the fiver for free.


----------



## Ewood

Diesel whiskey Row 5ers for $7. Not sure if it's a good smoke but pretty dang cheap.

Any Famous codes out there? Thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Ewood said:


> Diesel whiskey Row 5ers for $7. Not sure if it's a good smoke but pretty dang cheap.
> 
> Any Famous codes out there? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. Used RCIGAR17 at checkout. 50 sticks for $61.99 after tax. $1.24/each for a cigar I enjoy.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Unfreakin believable... SAVE OVER 800 BIG ONES ON THIS BARGAIN OF A LIFE TIME..

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/weekly-special/?campid=41798&[email protected]

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Unfreakin believable... SAVE OVER 800 BIG ONES ON THIS BARGAIN OF A LIFE TIME..
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/weekly-special/?campid=41798&[email protected]
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


That almost warrants a foot picture.....

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## lex61

UBC03 said:


> Unfreakin believable... SAVE OVER 800 BIG ONES ON THIS BARGAIN OF A LIFE TIME..
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/weekly-special/?campid=41798&[email protected]
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


They're throwing in a $4 backpack?


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> That almost warrants a foot picture.....
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


See.. I try to save yunz guys enough to buy one of these babies..

https://www.cigar.com/p/gurkha-his-majestys-reserve-cigars/1411151/

And that's the thanks I get.. damn ingrates

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Prf5415

Ewood said:


> Diesel whiskey Row 5ers for $7. Not sure if it's a good smoke but pretty dang cheap.
> 
> Any Famous codes out there? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up @Ewood. Not a bad stick at all. Just picked up a bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

UBC03 said:


> Unfreakin believable... SAVE OVER 800 BIG ONES ON THIS BARGAIN OF A LIFE TIME..
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/weekly-special/?campid=41798&[email protected]
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


I wonder if the back pack quality is the same as the gurkha's...>


----------



## mpomario

Probably better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

jmt8706 said:


> I wonder if the back pack quality is the same as the gurkha's...>


I would prefer smoking the backpack!


----------



## zcziggy

alright...alright....you guys are messing with @Ren Huggins favorite brand :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> alright...alright....you guys are messing with @Ren Huggins favorite brand :smile2:


I've become a Gurkha snob these days but if that was a BOGO deal and they threw in a case of promo t-shirts and socks with that backpack... I'd have Christmas gifts covered for everyone this year!


----------



## lex61

Cigar Page also has Gurkhas on sale. Save up to 90%! Sorry, no backpack offer.

https://www.cigarpage.com/gorgeous-bulbous-gurkha-smokes.html


----------



## Flawlessly

They should have many sales at this time of the year... what’s wrong guys. lO.Ol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superman0234

Cigar Monster has Liga Privada T52s in Corona Doble for 65 shipped. Grabbed a 5er myself


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hoo Boy op:


----------



## zcziggy

seconds as "they were close but no cigar"?....who would want to buy losers? :grin2::grin2:


----------



## restomod

Live look at the admin team warming up...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

I know a guy that’s got some Cuban seconds. You’ll never get him to part with them though....took him forever just to break the Cuban hours down to Cuban minutes, much less trying to get those minutes broken into seconds. Now he just covets them like they were Guatemalan Days. 

On the other hand I got a guy that has a Mexican year that he wants to get rid of for next to nothing. Let me know and I’ll put you in contact with him.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Just some friendly advice to avoid the piranhas,

1. Check the rules for the forums (asking for sources of CCs is not allowed)

2. Swing by the introduction section and tell the folks a little about yourself. It may make them less likely to follow the source of blood.

3. Don’t microwave your cigars 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Romeo & Julieta Tubos

JtAv8tor said:


> Just some friendly advice to avoid the piranhas,
> 
> 1. Check the rules for the forums (asking for sources of CCs is not allowed)
> 
> 2. Swing by the introduction section and tell the folks a little about yourself. It may make them less likely to follow the source of blood.
> 
> 3. Don't microwave your cigars
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Will do. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo & Julieta Tubos

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I know a guy that's got some Cuban seconds. You'll never get him to part with them though....took him forever just to break the Cuban hours down to Cuban minutes, much less trying to get those minutes broken into seconds. Now he just covets them like they were Guatemalan Days.
> 
> On the other hand I got a guy that has a Mexican year that he wants to get rid of for next to nothing. Let me know and I'll put you in contact with him.


Nah. They're both too dumb...
Thanks anyway though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Romeo & Julieta Tubos said:


> Will do. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Original post deleted. I'm sure you realized your error after you read the rules. I'm not gonna ding you with an infraction because you handled the ribbing from the boys in stride.

We have an intro section, if you'd care to use it.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Romeo & Julieta Tubos

UBC03 said:


> Original post deleted. I'm sure you realized your error after you read the rules. I'm not gonna ding you with an infraction because you handled the ribbing from the boys in stride.
> 
> We have an intro section, if you'd care to use it.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


I will do that. Thank you kindly

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Uh... guys... quoting him keeps his post alive even after it's been deleted... unless we go through and edit every dang one of the replies... one at a time... over and over and over... I hope I got 'em all.

How 'bout just answering without dragging the quote along for the ride next time one of these happens?


----------



## UBC03

THE SCORCHER IS RUNNING ON CP .. ONE MINUTE FLIPS

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> THE SCORCHER IS RUNNING ON CP .. ONE MINUTE FLIPS
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


that 10 pk of 1922 le bijou for 45 bucks is tempting :smile2:


----------



## lex61

Viaje Hamaki box-pressed toro boxes for $170 at cigar.com. They'll probably be gone by morning.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## Flawlessly

lex61 said:


> Viaje Hamaki box-pressed toro boxes for $170 at cigar.com. They'll probably be gone by morning.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Anyone wanna split?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr

lex61 said:


> Viaje Hamaki box-pressed toro boxes for $170 at cigar.com. They'll probably be gone by morning.
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


The image that they show is the Viaje Omakase though which are 18 to a box. The Hamaki is the 25 count box. If anyone is thinking about ordering I would call first. The Omakase is also not box pressed. Just a heads up.


----------



## Doug Miller

Drew Estate Norteno 10-ct boxes for <$30 at JR Cigar!
These are closeouts but all that changed between old and new is the box . These are 10-count boxes and from now on they will only be available in boxes of 20. (Beautiful wood boxes, BTW.)

I love these cigars but it wouldn't smoke them often at the regular price. Here you're getting a $9 - $12 cigar for <$3! Now if only they had free shipping... &#128513;
https://www.jrcigars.com/deals/best...l-norteno-boxes-under-30-while-supplies-last/


----------



## CgarDann

GIFT19 free shipping for jr


----------



## superman0234

Doug Miller said:


> Drew Estate Norteno 10-ct boxes for <$30 at JR Cigar!
> These are closeouts but all that changed between old and new is the box . These are 10-count boxes and from now on they will only be available in boxes of 20. (Beautiful wood boxes, BTW.)
> 
> I love these cigars but it wouldn't smoke them often at the regular price. Here you're getting a $9 - $12 cigar for <$3! Now if only they had free shipping... &#128513;
> https://www.jrcigars.com/deals/best...l-norteno-boxes-under-30-while-supplies-last/


Looks like this sold out already, bad for my humidor but good for my wallet :grin2:


----------



## Doug Miller

superman0234 said:


> Looks like this sold out already, bad for my humidor but good for my wallet :grin2:


Good thing I picked up four boxes of 4 x 44 coronitas yesterday! &#128513;

I wish I had known about the free shipping code, though.


----------



## Olecharlie

UG has a 40% off starting tonight at midnight and going until Midnight Friday. They have a sampler of Noel Rojas Statement and Blue Bonnets if anyone is interested. Great cigars!


----------



## Cecgm389

Olecharlie said:


> UG has a 40% off starting tonight at midnight and going until Midnight Friday. They have a sampler of Noel Rojas Statement and Blue Bonnets if anyone is interested. Great cigars!


Is there a code I'm missing? There is some cigars I'd like to try but those prices don't look 40% off anything.


----------



## Dio

Cecgm389 said:


> Is there a code I'm missing? There is some cigars I'd like to try but those prices don't look 40% off anything.


You won't see the discount until midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cecgm389 said:


> Is there a code I'm missing? There is some cigars I'd like to try but those prices don't look 40% off anything.


They were running 3 samplers starting at Midnight, They may have sold out, let me see what I can find out. I received 3 e mails showing the 3 different samplers plus 40% off on BLTC/BWS, OLIVA, ILLUSIONE, FRATELLO AND FOUNDATION. 
I have never seen UG run a discount code

Here is the first sampler they sent. These are good cigars IMO.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cecgm389 said:


> Is there a code I'm missing? There is some cigars I'd like to try but those prices don't look 40% off anything.


The samplers are on the first page. They already reflect 40% off.


----------



## lex61

I read the UG email to mean the 40% off sale starts at midnight tonight, Thursday into Friday, and as noted applies to only 5 brands.


----------



## Dio

Wondering if anybody is aware of good Roma craft deals. Greatly appreciated.

Happy thanksgiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dio said:


> Wondering if anybody is aware of good Roma craft deals. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out

https://bnbcigars.com/collections/roma-craft-cigars

Use code BlackFriday for 40% off all stock

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Cecgm389

Olecharlie said:


> They were running 3 samplers starting at Midnight, They may have sold out, let me see what I can find out. I received 3 e mails showing the 3 different samplers plus 40% off on BLTC/BWS, OLIVA, ILLUSIONE, FRATELLO AND FOUNDATION.
> I have never seen UG run a discount code
> 
> Here is the first sampler they sent. These are good cigars IMO.


Ordered one of the samplers. May head back after midnight to see if anything else seems too tempting. Thankyou


----------



## Dio

JtAv8tor said:


> Check out
> 
> https://bnbcigars.com/collections/roma-craft-cigars
> 
> Use code BlackFriday for 40% off all stock
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Appreciated man. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Amazon lowered the price on Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food Storage Container,236 Oz to $9.99. You're welcome!! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Vbw4Db9786RB3

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> Check out
> 
> https://bnbcigars.com/collections/roma-craft-cigars
> 
> Use code BlackFriday for 40% off all stock
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Thanks lord Vader this is a real sale !!


----------



## Archun

https://store.cigarfederation.com/

27% OFF! CYBER MONDAY SALE! Use Code: Black27

:cb


----------



## Bigjohn

Does anyone have a current coupon code for cigarpage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Smoking Pipes currently has all cigars at 20% off. They have the new Roma Craft Pygmy but it's limited to 5 singles. If anyone's looking.


----------



## Obsidian

5 Cigar Alec Bradley sampler for $9.99 with Free shipping at BCP.


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND

Not cigars, but nicokick.com is having a sale on most of their snus packs at the moment.


----------



## BobP

Good description, sounds good for the mooches that stop by. Who knows, they might be alright.

https://www.2guyscigars.com/desperado


----------



## lex61

10 pack of La Carame for $40 with free shipping at cigar.com

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## BobP

Janus Tobak House blends. Use "rcigars", $21.21 shipped for ten.

https://janustobak.com/products/201...al+2019+Sampler+for+58%+Off+and+Free+Shipping


----------



## haegejc

Does anybody know if there is a discount / coupon code for El cigar shop?

www.elcigarshop.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

haegejc said:


> Does anybody know if there is a discount / coupon code for El cigar shop?
> 
> www.elcigarshop.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked out the site, there was a banner on the screen about a holiday sale.

20% off sitewide I think.

code: 20off


----------



## haegejc

I found the code once I look a bit. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

25% off everything plus free expedited shipping at cigar.com using promo code NEW25. Despite the caveat in the email that said it didn't apply to Fuente, Padrón, Davidoff, Ashton, J.C. Newman, or Liga Privada, I got it to work on a box of an excluded brand.


----------



## mpomario

20% off Noel Rojas at UG. The Bumblebees are pretty damn good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

mpomario said:


> 20% off Noel Rojas at UG. The Bumblebees are pretty damn good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the code?


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page mystery bag o' crapola for $29.95. I thought it was funny so I got one...we'll see if it IS crapola...


----------



## GunnyJ

Holt's has seriously discounted Oliva Master Blends 3 for the next day and a half. Box of 20 Robustos for $70 with free delivery.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Free fiver after spending $25 at CI. It expires tomorrow, FCFS.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Does anyone have a working coupon code for cigar.com?


----------



## Rondo

30% off at flatbedcigarcompany.com

Use code AC30 this weekend. 
If you like a strong cigar, I recommend the Track 7 maduro or the Back Forty. 
If you don’t like them, I’ll buy them from you.


----------



## GunnyJ

Holts has a 20 count Oliva MB3 Sampler for $65.99 for the next 15 hours.


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> 20% off Noel Rojas at UG. The Bumblebees are pretty damn good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen a promo code for UG. Do they exist or is the price showing 20% off?


----------



## mpomario

Olecharlie said:


> I've never seen a promo code for UG. Do they exist or is the price showing 20% off?


No promo codes. I get notices on FB. Just have to stop in or call. $4 flat rate shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OLIVA SERIE V TORPEDO (6X56 / 18 PACK SPECIAL) + 50% OFF + FREE OLIVA HAT + FREE OLIVA DOUBLE BLADE CUTTER + FREE OLIVA TRAVEL CAR ASHTRAY!

These are great cigars for an unbelievable price at Cigar King. I believe you may also be able to get $10 off on first time orders.


----------



## superman0234

Sistema 236oz are back to $9.99. Went to pick one up a couple weeks ago and they were $39.99:twitch: Glad I held off!

https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Micr...6&qid=1579297356&s=electronics&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## disco_potato

Crowned Heads Luminosa Petite Corona 4.5 × 44 20ct box $69.95+tax/shipping at JR. Good size for quicker winter smoke.

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/crowned-heads-luminosa/petite-corona/LUMPC.html


----------



## disco_potato

disco_potato said:


> Crowned Heads Luminosa Petite Corona 4.5 × 44 20ct box $69.95+tax/shipping at JR. Good size for quicker winter smoke.
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/crowned-heads-luminosa/petite-corona/LUMPC.html


Small update. Use code "smile" for an additional 30%($20.99) off. Brings it down to $48.96+tax/s&h.


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND

Not cigars, but nicokick.com has got a pretty big sale going again, 1$ or 65% off a couple of their nicotine pouches + free shipping. A few bucks cheaper then I've seen in brick and morter stores.


----------



## jmt8706

Room 101 Master Collection 3, roxxo vitola , box of 20 with free lighter $69.99

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/room-101-master-collection-three.html


----------



## Tulse

L'Atelier Selection Speciale
Torpedo 6.12 × 52 Box of 20 
$49.45 plus shipping (7.99 for me)

With Code: BONUS30

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/latelier-selection-speciale/torpedo/LATTO.html#start=1

***Code works with lots of other stuff***.
Code is actually taking off 50%


----------



## lex61

Maybe not a deal or discount, but Underground has Noel Rojas house blends back in stock. Maduros, Habanos, and Barber Poles.

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/ and search for "Rojas"


----------



## Mich_smoker

$29 boxes of Norteno on Cigars.com :grin2:

https://www.cigars.com/drew-estate-cigars/herrera-esteli-norteno/coronita/norca


----------



## SteveSatch

Tulse said:


> L'Atelier Selection Speciale
> Torpedo 6.12 × 52 Box of 20
> $49.45 plus shipping (7.99 for me)
> 
> With Code: BONUS30
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/latelier-selection-speciale/torpedo/LATTO.html#start=1
> 
> ***Code works with lots of other stuff***.
> Code is actually taking off 50%


Just tried. They must have fixed the code as it's only taking 30 off now. Oh well.


----------



## Bigjohn

Anyone has any good codes for JR other than the one above? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Bigjohn said:


> Anyone has any good codes for JR other than the one above?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Bigjohn SAVINGS30 for 30% off


----------



## Bigjohn

Mich_smoker said:


> @Bigjohn SAVINGS30 for 30% off


Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Underground starts a 15% off tonight at midnight. They never have discounts. Promo code SuperBowl



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Olecharlie said:


> Underground starts a 15% off tonight at midnight. They never have discounts. Promo code SuperBowl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are they good for? I don't think I have ever bought from them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Bigjohn said:


> What are they good for? I don't think I have ever bought from them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Order some Noel Rojas cigars, including the house blends. You won't regret it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigjohn said:


> What are they good for? I don't think I have ever bought from them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Big John they have Noel Rojas Statement, the Blue Bonnet, house blend and the newly releases BLTC Deliverance plus some other sticks you haven't smoked... you can buy singles mix and match and $4 shipping. Like I said they never have discounts.


----------



## Bigjohn

Olecharlie said:


> Hey Big John they have Noel Rojas Statement, the Blue Bonnet, house blend and the newly releases BLTC Deliverance plus some other sticks you haven't smoked... you can buy singles mix and match and $4 shipping. Like I said they never have discounts.


Awesome. I will try a few. Cigar budget beyond maxed out but this seems worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Olecharlie said:


> Hey Big John they have Noel Rojas Statement, the Blue Bonnet, house blend and the newly releases BLTC Deliverance plus some other sticks you haven't smoked... you can buy singles mix and match and $4 shipping. Like I said they never have discounts.


Just ordered a couple of each from this list, thanks for the heads up and recommendations. Code works fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Bigjohn said:


> Just ordered a couple of each from this list, thanks for the heads up and recommendations. Code works fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed!


----------



## Verdict

Bigjohn said:


> Just ordered a couple of each from this list, thanks for the heads up and recommendations. Code works fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnt work for me ::shrug::

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie

Verdict said:


> Didnt work for me ::shrug::
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


#superbowl it works I just ordered. First I left off the #sign and it did not work. Try again


----------



## Verdict

Olecharlie said:


> #superbowl it works I just ordered. First I left off the #sign and it did not work. Try again


That did it! stupid #'s thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TX Cigar

I just ordered a couple of different ones as well. I have not had any of their stuff yet. Thanks for the info on the code.


----------



## Bigjohn

I ordered 14 sticks, tempted to get more. I am marketing strategies, offering discount codes on days when guys drink a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Sorry had to do it..lol

https://www.cigarpage.com/evil-gone-rogue.html

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> View attachment 269366


have you tried any of their stuff ? and what would you recommend sir ?


----------



## Bigjohn

UBC03 said:


> Sorry had to do it..lol
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/evil-gone-rogue.html
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Since Dino keeps an eye of those, he must be a fan, I say we all send him a surprise fiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bigjohn said:


> Since Dino keeps an eye of those, he must be a fan, I say we all send him a surprise fiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't see the L ... O...... Freakin L... Bet somebody on here ordered em

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Rondo

JtAv8tor said:


> have you tried any of their stuff ? and what would you recommend sir ?


I recommend the Track 7 and Back Forty Maduro.


----------



## Bigjohn

UBC03 said:


> You didn't see the L ... O...... Freakin L... Bet somebody on here ordered em
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I thought LOL meant Life of Luxury that's why you were so stoked on this amazing sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> I recommend the Track 7 and Back Forty Maduro.


Track 7 are great.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Paging @*Olecharlie* Nub Maduro 25 pack for 90 :wink2: Not sure if that's as low as they get.
https://www.cigarpage.com/the-og-deal.html


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Paging @*Olecharlie* Nub Maduro 25 pack for 90 :wink2: Not sure if that's as low as they get.
> https://www.cigarpage.com/the-og-deal.html


From CP and Holts that's about as low as the Maduros will go. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I know Thompson is not the most reputable company, but they’ve got 10 packs of CAO Brazilia GOL for $25. Plus I get 10% off for being a veteran, if anyone wanted to use the extra discount, I’d be happy to help.


----------



## UBC03

[email protected] said:


> I know Thompson is not the most reputable company, but they've got 10 packs of CAO Brazilia GOL for $25. Plus I get 10% off for being a veteran, if anyone wanted to use the extra discount, I'd be happy to help.


They're reputable. It's just that they're a PITA.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## superman0234

Sistema 236oz back to $9.99 Grab em while you can!

https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Micr..._1?keywords=sistema+236&qid=1581699317&sr=8-1


----------



## disco_potato

*ARCHETYPE INITIATION* 20ct boxes $49.95 at famous. Use whatever codes you prefer, add some monster goodies, do as you wish.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/archetype-initiation-cigars


----------



## ForMud

Rondo said:


> I recommend the Track 7 and Back Forty Maduro.


Hmmm......Only a hour and half ride from here...&#8230;.


----------



## [email protected]

Well, even better, I received my 40 CAO Brazilia for less than 75 delivered AND they included $40 in gift cards. Now I’m pissed I only ordered the 40!!!!! Deal is over now......


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed 
It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok so get to checkout on a 4 pack and they want me to scan my drivers license to them to verify age. WTH


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> Ok so get to checkout on a 4 pack and they want me to scan my drivers license to them to verify age. WTH


Interesting. All I had to do was input my DOB and confirm my name and address info.
@Rondo, thanks for the code, it was helpful!


----------



## [email protected]

Same. Just entered my DOB. Bigity Bam some fire cured 4 pack on the way.


----------



## Olecharlie

I tried a second time and it processed but my discount code didn't apply. Out of the few 1000 orders they have had, this is only the second time it's happened with asking for a drivers license scan, of course it had to be me... Anyway I Called Paul and he fixed it so cigars on the way! Thanks @Rondo for the code... I'm really curious to try these cigars.


----------



## jmt8706

Olecharlie said:


> I tried a second time and it processed but my discount code didn't apply. Out of the few 1000 orders they have had, this is only the second time it's happened with asking for a drivers license scan, of course it had to be me... Anyway I Called Paul and he fixed it so cigars on the way! Thanks @Rondo for the code... I'm really curious to try these cigars.


I also signed up for their newsletter, and got a single use 30% off code. That's a heck of a bargain. :surprise:


----------



## Rondo

Paul is good people. He understands the importance of customer satisfaction.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rondo said:


> Paul is good people. He understands the importance of customer satisfaction.


Yep, I fell head first into that deal. Yee-Yee!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Cigars arrived today. Holy moly, these things took 2 pair of pliers, a table vise and a Prayer from the pope to get into the package.


----------



## Drez_

You can hit JRCigars. Currently (today) they are running free shipping on all orders. They have Norteno 10 boxes for $70. There are a couple of sizes left in stock.


Add code WETWILLY and CASHOUT in the cart, and it'll bring each box down to like $19 or so. Breaks down to under $2 a cigar, which isn't bad on those.


----------



## [email protected]

Great looking out!!! Got a 10 pack for $18.25 delivered.


----------



## Olecharlie

In case anyone would like to make a donation to a good cause and get some very good cigars, 10% Discount for you and 20% to Food Bank during these challenging times.

www.reginacigars.com USE COUPON CODE: CV19FOOD20


----------



## lex61

There was some discussion recently about Serino cigars. SBC has them 40% off today.


----------



## Olecharlie

For you guys who have been trying to get you hands on a SAKASQUATCK



One of the most sought after swag items is the Sakasquatch. Thanks to Steve Saka we have a limited supply of these statues. 

Get yours today for FREE. 

All you need to do is order 25 or more Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust excluding Umbagog. Include the comment #Sakasquatch and we will include one at no additional charge!

Stay healthy and stay safe!

Twoguyscigars.com


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> For you guys who have been trying to get you hands on a SAKASQUATCK
> 
> One of the most sought after swag items is the Sakasquatch. Thanks to Steve Saka we have a limited supply of these statues.
> 
> Get yours today for FREE.
> 
> All you need to do is order 25 or more Dunbarton Tobacco & Trust excluding Umbagog. Include the comment #Sakasquatch and we will include one at no additional charge!
> 
> Stay healthy and stay safe!
> 
> Twoguyscigars.com


25$ or cigars?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Olecharlie

UBC03 said:


> 25$ or cigars?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


25 cigars, I think I got mine last year on a box of 10. I have had a few ask where they can get one. They are rare an really cool; unless you are planning on purchasing a box anyways it's a high price to pay.


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/war...-80627341&mc_cid=3a5d613cda&mc_eid=2519628a9f

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Small Batch has 40% off EP Carrillo and Crux but better hurry their going fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Olecharlie said:


> Small Batch has 40% off EP Carrillo and Crux but better hurry their going fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40% off Serino too. Promo code CPS for all three brands.


----------



## mpomario

AJF box sale on CP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

mpomario said:


> AJF box sale on CP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah...got myself a box of new world cameroon...:grin2:


----------



## Natefiet

Cigar Monster has bundles of Umbagog Toro size for $53 and change, free shipping.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

https://ci6.googleusercontent.com/p...6001/10ee692c-2cca-419b-8083-3d2ba76e5749.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Smoke inn starts a 25% off sale tonight at midnight

25for48 is the code if you’re interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.famous-smoke.com/promo/...Smoke Shop Inc.&dm_i=53TF,AF3N,2OTU69,1357O,1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Cigar Page has pretty good deals on My Father

https://www.cigarpage.com/table-turning-deal.html


----------



## lex61

Valid through tomorrow...


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Valid through tomorrow...


30% off Flatbed for first time customers as well. Great cigars at reasonable prices.


----------



## Kidvegas

https://www.cigarpage.com/time-to-o...jb20iLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJNd0V4SFAifQ==

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

25% site wide at Smoke Inn for cinco de mayo. Lots of exclusions but God of Fire isn't one of them. 😉


----------



## cracker1397

Holts has MB3 starting at $4 a stick (robusto) right now plus free shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dio

Guys help me out please, I remember there is an online retailer offers extra 5 or 10% discount if you buy an extra box of the same cigars. Anyone know the name of the one I am talking about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

No, and that sounds like no bargain, IMO.


----------



## Olecharlie

You got that right Ron!


----------



## lex61

Limited Noel Rojas release at Underground Cigars...

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-bearded-chef/


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Limited Noel Rojas release at Underground Cigars...
> 
> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/noel-rojas-bearded-chef/


Those should be very good cigars. I haven't smoked a NR I didn't like. A Toro Maduro Nicaragua $8.50 a stick not a bad deal in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Just purchased cigars off of famous-smoke.com and used the coupon code 20FORYOU. It gets you $20 off your purchase of $100 or more


----------



## Romeo & Julieta Tubos

Hey asked a question about a month or 2 ago about how long tubos lasts without being in a humador?
Probably a difficult question but I have partagas and Romeo & Juliet both in tubos now so I'm kind of curious to say the least…

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo & Julieta Tubos said:


> Hey asked a question about a month or 2 ago about how long tubos lasts without being in a humador?
> Probably a difficult question but I have partagas and Romeo & Juliet both in tubos now so I'm kind of curious to say the least&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


so in two months you managed to post 4 times....nice :serious:


----------



## Romeo & Julieta Tubos

zcziggy said:


> so in two months you managed to post 4 times....nice :serious:


And your point is? You don't know the answer and you've posted how many times? Nice. Serious, me too

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Flatbed 

Save 20% (on all orders)

Plus...a FREE *3 Cigar Sampler & Cutter if order totals
$79 or more!! 
*(we'll add the FREE cigars to all qualified orders)

Promotion valid from:

(5/21-5/26) 

Use code: USA20


----------



## danthecigarman

NeptuneCigars has 12% off. Dosent exclude Pardron/other brands usually excluded on other sites.

Scored a My Father flor de antillas box for ~107 + some juicy points.


----------



## TX Cigar

@ Rondo- just put in order at flatbed. Thanks for the info. Love their stuff. Discount worked but not sure about lighter and 3 freebies. How do you know if that is applicable?


----------



## Olecharlie

TX Cigar said:


> @ Rondo- just put in order at flatbed. Thanks for the info. Love their stuff. Discount worked but not sure about lighter and 3 freebies. How do you know if that is applicable?


It's automatic if you spend $79


----------



## TX Cigar

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Rondo

TX Cigar said:


> @ Rondo- just put in order at flatbed. Thanks for the info. Love their stuff. Discount worked but not sure about lighter and 3 freebies. How do you know if that is applicable?


You can always email Paul. 
He's a righteous BOTL.


----------



## jmt8706

Hoyo Dark Sumatra on sale, good price too.

https://www.famous-smoke.com/search?kw=HOYO%20DARK%20SUMATRA%20ESPRESSO


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Hoyo Dark Sumatra on sale, good price too.
> 
> https://www.famous-smoke.com/search?kw=HOYO%20DARK%20SUMATRA%20ESPRESSO


makes no sense...if you buy 5ers, you get 20 for $76, a box of 20 is $104...so almost 30 bucks difference :frown2:


----------



## danthecigarman

Was looking around for flying pigs.

JrCigars has Sungrowns for 150 + free box of 10 UnderCrown maduros with any box purchase of Unddercrows.This also applies to the $90 dollar tubo box.

In addition code Save20 worked for 20% off.

I think this might be a good deal. Alternatively Mikes had them for 105.


----------



## Kidvegas

zcziggy said:


> makes no sense...if you buy 5ers, you get 20 for $76, a box of 20 is $104...so almost 30 bucks difference :frown2:


Then I'll take the Fivers plis..!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

danthecigarman said:


> Was looking around for flying pigs.


Pigs are an overpriced novelty and the only ones worth smoking are the #9 and T52. 
If you're happy with the Undercrown filler, chase a good deal on a traditional shape.


----------



## Ren Huggins

CRA sampler $90 shipped

https://www.holts.com/specials/weekly-special/cigar-rights-of-america-freedom-sampler.html


----------



## Jrfoxx2

That CRA Sampler is pretty nice. A good selection of higher end cigars. I got one for myself a couple weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected]

https://m.thompsoncigar.com/shop/thompsons-10-pack-give-back-sale/2030374/

Ten packs plus $10 gift card with each pack. Some of them are pretty good deal.


----------



## Kidvegas

For all wanting to checkout the Hoyo https://www.famous-smoke.com/hoyo-dark-sumatra-espresso-5pk-cigars/item-65936?pid=65936

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holland

Man wish I'd seen the Hoyos before I pushed 'submit' on my order. I used 20OFFUPS for a 20% off >$125 order. RCIGAR17 also works on smaller orders @ famous smokes.


----------



## lex61

CBid has Laranja Reserva Escuro Toro 10-packs for $42.50. Might be a glitch on their site, but they say they have 250 units available, and so far all 168 people that have bid on them are getting them at the initial asking price of $42.50. Auction ends at 11:50PM ET tonight. @Humphrey's Ghost had some favorable words about these a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@Rondo I know your dogs name isnt Claude but when I saw this cigar the other day on SBC I figured you might be interested. https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/claudes-treats


----------



## Olecharlie

UG has a new release from Noel Rojas The Big Spoon. Just FYI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Oliva 10ct sampler with lighter and travel-dor $30

https://m.thompsoncigar.com/p/oliva-robusto-10-cigar-combo-sampler/2024453/


----------



## holland

Ren Huggins said:


> Oliva 10ct sampler with lighter and travel-dor $30
> 
> https://m.thompsoncigar.com/p/oliva-robusto-10-cigar-combo-sampler/2024453/


$49.95 now but code GIFT15 saved $7.50 (15%)


----------



## Ren Huggins

holland said:


> $49.95 now but code GIFT15 saved $7.50 (15%)


That's odd. When I click, it's still showing up $29.95 and the gift15 lowered it more.


----------



## CgarDann

Ren Huggins said:


> That's odd. When I click, it's still showing up $29.95 and the gift15 lowered it more.


You must be on their VIP list  as it shows $49.99 for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> You must be on their VIP list  as it shows $49.99 for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang!  And I thought it was just @holland...
Maybe this link will do the trick:
https://m.thompsoncigar.com/p/oliva...a240612&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-CJ-_-Master-_-All


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> CgarDann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be on their VIP list  as it shows $49.99 for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  And I thought it was just @holland...
> Maybe this link will do the trick:
> https://m.thompsoncigar.com/p/oliva...a240612&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-CJ-_-Master-_-All
Click to expand...

Nope... $49 for me also...you must be special :grin2:


----------



## CgarDann

*La Aurora Preferridos*

Pretty good deal on these

https://www.cigarpage.com/dominican...uY29tIiwgImtsX2NvbXBhbnlfaWQiOiAiTXdFeEhQIn0=


----------



## Ren Huggins

Alec Bradley 5'er sampler $15 + free shipping:
https://www.***************.com/cig...-~-limit-1-per-household-235870/?saleid=55904


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Alec Bradley 5'er sampler $15 + free shipping:
> https://www.***************.com/cig...-~-limit-1-per-household-235870/?saleid=55904


really man?? another one of those "ren specials"? :grin2:


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> really man?? another one of those "ren specials"? :grin2:


Gotta share all the deals I can in these days of Rona . We can't go big baller like you all the time, hahaha!


----------



## [email protected]

Man.....it’d be nice to be on that VIP list. $50......meh. $30.....all day long.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cain Daytona boxes half off at Fox cigars with free shipping, just gotta add the box too your cart and the discount shows up.

https://foxcigar.com/product-catego...110206164&mc_cid=e2a1d18e2a&mc_eid=bba4fa71b0


----------



## [email protected]

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_1L81EbK2E59YK

While not a cigar. These are on sale for $10 right now vs normal $28.


----------



## UBC03

[email protected] said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_1L81EbK2E59YK
> 
> While not a cigar. These are on sale for $10 right now vs normal $28.


Thanks bro.. ordered 3 just in case. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I ordered 3 also, for the free shipping. And I’m looking to organize the ones I have already. That damned Thrifty Thursday thread has me collecting them faster than I can smoke them.


----------



## Bird-Dog

[email protected] said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_1L81EbK2E59YK
> 
> While not a cigar. These are on sale for $10 right now vs normal $28.





UBC03 said:


> Thanks bro.. ordered 3 just in case. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





[email protected] said:


> I ordered 3 also, for the free shipping. And I'm looking to organize the ones I have already. That damned Thrifty Thursday thread has me collecting them faster than I can smoke them.


Thanks. I grabbed a couple more, too. Makes an even dozen for me, half with double trays and half for box overflow.

BTW, I think that $28 price was just because their inventory was down to next-to-nothing and they didn't really care if they sold. Over the years the typical price has usually hovered around $15, give or take a dollar or two. I'm guessing they just got in a load of them and are ready to move some volume. $10 is a great price!

Also, if you're a Prime member shipping is free regardless; no minimum.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

[email protected] said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_1L81EbK2E59YK
> 
> While not a cigar. These are on sale for $10 right now vs normal $28.


Sweet! Just ordered a couple. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

[email protected] said:


> I ordered 3 also, for the free shipping. And I'm looking to organize the ones I have already. That damned Thrifty Thursday thread has me collecting them faster than I can smoke them.


How many Boveda packs do you put in them?


----------



## holland

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How many Boveda packs do you put in them?


I usually put a couple of the 3.5" x 5" ones, either 65% (preferably) or 69%. I've found my bins with 69% don't burn as well and I have to keep touching them up, so I prefer the 65%. These spanish cedar trays also fit perfectly, 2 per bin, with just enough room on the side to slip a couple boveda packs down....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079V3KYT7/

I also like to toss one of these in each bin:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JXOKQVW/

Rich


----------



## jmt8706

[email protected] said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_1L81EbK2E59YK
> 
> While not a cigar. These are on sale for $10 right now vs normal $28.


Just ordered 3, thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

I know I’m
Asking for trouble here, but so far it’s worked. I throw a Single 84% pack in with about 60-70 cigars. According to the hygrometers it balances out to around 65% humidity in the box. I rotate it about every 2 weeks so it’s not sitting on any particular cigars for extended times. I just need to drop the coin and get some 64% Boveda packs. It’s been working since October when I got back to regular smoking. Again, I do t recommend this, but it’s worked for me. If humidity raises. I just crack the top on the tuppadore till it drops then seal them again. 


Probably my next purchase.


----------



## CgarDann

Some good deals on Oliva V and V Melanio https://www.cigarpage.com/weekend-encore/oliva-v-box-bedlam.html


----------



## CgarDann

lots of Romacraft at around $5 a stick https://www.cigarpage.com/independence-day-mazo-madness.html

and another sampler at $5 a stick with some nice selections https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/best-5-cigars?mc_cid=7328c0d72f&mc_eid=c838ae49c5


----------



## [email protected]

CgarDann said:


> Some good deals on Oliva V and V Melanio https://www.cigarpage.com/weekend-encore/oliva-v-box-bedlam.html


Just had my first Olivia V Melanio. Construction impeccable, wonderful burn certainly on my list if I find a decent package deal


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fyi to anyone interested. Last call is on sale on cigar page. My favorite size was 69 bucks a box. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Famous has free shipping no minimum this weekend.


----------



## lex61

Nubs for @Olecharlie, 10 for $40 (I don't know if that's even a good sale price...)

Undercrown Gran Toro 10 packs for $50

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


----------



## Olecharlie

lex61 said:


> Nubs for @Olecharlie, 10 for $40 (I don't know if that's even a good sale price...)
> 
> Undercrown Gran Toro 10 packs for $50
> 
> https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal/


Every now and then CP will run 10 for $35 but its rare so yeah $4 is a good price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## winkmtb

Cigar Page running Scorchers today, not sure if this is a regular thing but the first I've seen of it. I have to stop watching, I keep buying!

https://www.cigarpage.com/


----------



## UBC03

winkmtb said:


> Cigar Page running Scorchers today, not sure if this is a regular thing but the first I've seen of it. I have to stop watching, I keep buying!
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/


Yep , I think it's monthly.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Seems like a good deal on Olivia V Melanie

https://www.cigarking.com/50-off-ci...260121132&mc_cid=0e7144326e&mc_eid=6dfd169ce8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

CgarDann said:


> Seems like a good deal on Olivia V Melanie
> 
> https://www.cigarking.com/50-off-ci...260121132&mc_cid=0e7144326e&mc_eid=6dfd169ce8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coupon code CM10 gets you an extra 10% off your order on this website/deal


----------



## Kopuffer

Had no idea how dangerous joining this community was. Had no idea I was in the market for more cigars today....

Thanks for pointing out the deal on Olivia's.


----------



## zcziggy

Kopuffer said:


> Had no idea how dangerous joining this community was. Had no idea I was in the market for more cigars today....
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the deal on Olivia's.


bunch of enablers is what they are...:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> bunch of enablers is what they are...:grin2:


And we're darn good at it!


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking cigars is a hobby, purchasing them is an addiction!


----------



## Olecharlie

A good deal at Cigar King if you like this brand of Roma










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Lake Worth Cigars has 2018 BLW Boondocks 20% off. They have a great selection of BLTC OG blends. They still have a boat BBC load of Viaje also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thinking about snagging a box of the Maduro-- https://www.cigarpage.com/this-deal-is-psyko.html


----------



## bearinvt

Gumby-cr said:


> Thinking about snagging a box of the Maduro-- https://www.cigarpage.com/this-deal-is-psyko.html


You convinced me. At that price I can use them bug repellers if I can't smoke em.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gumby-cr said:


> Thinking about snagging a box of the Maduro-- https://www.cigarpage.com/this-deal-is-psyko.html


Those Maduro Corona are very tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Thinking about snagging a box of the Maduro-- https://www.cigarpage.com/this-deal-is-psyko.html


Really good. Awesome if you let them sit for 10-12 months.


----------



## [email protected]

I’m trying to find the link but someone had nica libre 1990s for $29.99 10 pack.


----------



## TxColt

[email protected] said:


> I'm trying to find the link but someone had nica libre 1990s for $29.99 10 pack.


For that cigar i would look at the devil site. Usually can be had for a decent price there.


----------



## [email protected]

TxColt said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find the link but someone had nica libre 1990s for $29.99 10 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> For that cigar i would look at the devil site. Usually can be had for a decent price there.
Click to expand...

After being pointed there just recently.......I really hate you guys (in jest) it really is the damn devil. I think I've spent more in the last month than I've spent in the last 6 months "looking" for deals.


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> After being pointed there just recently.......I really hate you guys (in jest) it really is the damn devil. I think I've spent more in the last month than I've spent in the last 6 months "looking" for deals.


walkaway man...walkaway :smile2:


----------



## TxColt

[email protected] said:


> After being pointed there just recently.......I really hate you guys (in jest) it really is the damn devil. I think I've spent more in the last month than I've spent in the last 6 months "looking" for deals.


A wise man, @Rondo I believe it was, pointed out that if you know what you are shopping for great deals can be had there.


----------



## TxColt

[email protected] said:


> After being pointed there just recently.......I really hate you guys (in jest) it really is the damn devil. I think I've spent more in the last month than I've spent in the last 6 months "looking" for deals.


 @Rondo pointed out that if you know what you are looking for, great deals can be had there. You just have to go for what you want and ignore the rest!


----------



## LILLYRIV

*Where Do you shop for great cigar Prices?*

Hello,I am curious to know.What are great Sites you guys shop at for cigars?


----------



## Olecharlie

LILLYRIV said:


> Hello,I am curious to know.What are great Sites you guys shop at for cigars?


Cigar Page (always free shipping even on Fivers)
Small Batch also free shipping and fast service
C-bid many like, they call it the Devils site lol, gotta be smart to buy cheap.
Cigar Federation use code Puff10 for 10%off
Underground cigar shop for Noel Rojas
Cigar King & Cigar Monster good deals at times

There's plenty more but that a start...


----------



## CgarDann

Olecharlie said:


> Cigar Page (always free shipping even on Fivers)
> Small Batch also free shipping and fast service
> C-bid many like, they call it the Devils site lol, gotta be smart to buy cheap.
> Cigar Federation use code Puff10 for 10%off
> Underground cigar shop for Noel Rojas
> Cigar King & Cigar Monster good deals at times
> 
> There's plenty more but that a start...


I wish I had such advice when I was a newb. These can keep you busy for years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CgarDann said:


> I wish I had such advice when I was a newb. These can keep you busy for years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. All I had was those God forsaken Thompson catalogs and a B&M that sold Fuentes only

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> I know. All I had was those God forsaken Thompson catalogs and a B&M that sold Fuentes only
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Still getting those to this day
Whoever sends those out is relentless
Dude is going for job security

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Thompson was my first on-line order. Then they tricked me into their scheme of auto enroll and I never ordered again, after calling and giving them an ear full. I got one of their mail catalogs a few days ago, I always just toss them in the trash lol. @UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Oliva V Melanio is 50% off https://www.cigarking.com/50-off-ci...260121132&mc_cid=574921ed61&mc_eid=6dfd169ce8


----------



## holland

WELCOME10 will give you $10 off $100 @ CigarKing (just to encourage you to pick up 2 boxes of Olivas)


----------



## Olecharlie

Just picked up 32 Nubs at Holt’s for $3.18 each, been a while since I have seen that price. $101.95 delivered.

I ordered a box of Maduro and they gave me a FREE 8 sampler BOX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I ordered some sticks from Mardo and 
DOJO4EVER shaved off enough to cover shipping and tax.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

https://www.cigarking.com/rare-my-father-jaime-garcia-30-off/

For anyone else who is as intrigued as I am after reading @Cigary review

Wow sold out already


----------



## Cigary

Ok....my boxes came in from Corona Cigars today...now they're sold out...( sorry guys as I got the last ones )
.
To help out Smoke Inn has boxes of these for $126...better jump on them before they're gone as I'll check them before I go to bed....if any are left....I'm buying em all....I $hit you not. Rarely do I go out on a limb as to guarantee a brand but these sell themselves....will entertain splits since I just got my 2 boxes....these are backordered everywhere which means you won't see em again for months.,...talk about "boo f'n hoo"....

Famous carries them but around $20 more....$145 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## [email protected]

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/xikar...ml#lang=en_US&q=Xikar&jrSubmitButton=&start=1

Seems like a decent deal with the 20% discount for a Xikar cutter.


----------



## [email protected]

No deals lately to be had or are the deals so good, they are being kept secret!?


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> No deals lately to be had or are the deals so good, they are being kept secret!?


If you like Oliva or AJ Fernández, cigar page has boxes at about half off and free shipping.


----------



## Aimless1

Calling @OneStrangeOne

Cigar Page has a 3 day special on Nicaraguan Double Maduro overruns for about $2/stick


----------



## Hickorynut

Aimless1 said:


> Calling @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Cigar Page has a 3 day special on Nicaraguan Double Maduro overruns for about $2/stick


Those and the JR are worth squirreling away...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon

I have a promo code on my Famous Smoke Shop receipt. $55 off your next $450 purchase (or more).

The offer expires on 11/12/2020, so hurry while it lasts!

I don't know if this is a one-time deal, or if multiple people can use it. But I'm not going to use it, so someone else should.

The promo code is: *SAV55N417*

Offer not valid on prior purchases, CigarAuctioneer.com, or Cigar Monster "Name Your Price", or machine-made cigars.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Aimless1 said:


> Calling @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Cigar Page has a 3 day special on Nicaraguan Double Maduro overruns for about $2/stick


Did anyone get this deal? If so, what were your thoughts? Any good? Do you know what factory they came out of?


----------



## Aimless1

I ordered a pack of 20 which arrived Saturday. Will let them rest for 30 days before I try them.

No idea on the factory and the web page explains why not. I've ordered factory seconds before and at worse they have been smokable, at best a pleasant surprise. 

Seems like an inexpensive experiment at less than $2 a stick in my opinion. You really aren't risking much.


----------



## huffer33

On one hand I feel it is a bit passe to post auction wins and I think this is a little stretch for this topic, but I think this is worth sharing. I've been out of the shopping game for a bit, but it seems to me Cigar Auctioneer has (or at least had before I came through) really good stuff for ridiculous prices and is so simple to win it is basically straight up shopping. I spent some time winnowing through 5ers for what I wanted, placed only minimum bids on stuff no one else was bidding on, and never increased any bids. Without ever bidding against anyone, I got 80% of my lots (started Sun. and had everything consolidated until Fri.) and averaged $5.30 per cigar for a lot of stuff I never see deals on ($350 for 66 total).


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

huffer33 said:


> On one hand I feel it is a bit passe to post auction wins and I think this is a little stretch for this topic, but I think this is worth sharing. I've been out of the shopping game for a bit, but it seems to me Cigar Auctioneer has (or at least had before I came through) really good stuff for ridiculous prices and is so simple to win it is basically straight up shopping. I spent some time winnowing through 5ers for what I wanted, placed only minimum bids on stuff no one else was bidding on, and never increased any bids. Without ever bidding against anyone, I got 80% of my lots (started Sun. and had everything consolidated until Fri.) and averaged $5.30 per cigar for a lot of stuff I never see deals on ($350 for 66 total).


Shhhhhhh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Shhhhhhh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink2:


----------



## huffer33

Was watching a very recent Rudy Giuliani video from yesterday (we shouldn't talk about the content of) and he had a spot for Famous - said Rudy20 was good for 20% off. Good clip of him with a big stogie and worth watching the commercial for yourself. It is about 20 min. in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins

Southern Draw 5 start sampler $30 w/ free shipping

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal

Free shipping at Famous Smoke till Monday
with code FREESHIPPING2YOU


----------



## CgarDann

Anyone aware of good Black Friday deals that the sites are running? Or it’s too early for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

CgarDann said:


> Anyone aware of good Black Friday deals that the sites are running? Or it's too early for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen them yet but an email last week from Fox said they'd definitely be having some.


----------



## TennesseeSmoke

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Shhhhhhh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Now that I've got a nice reserve built up, CBid's mostly catalog brand selection is getting old. The selection there looks great.

ETA: lulz nevermind, you were quoting the person I was thanking


----------



## Ren Huggins

CgarDann said:


> Anyone aware of good Black Friday deals that the sites are running? Or it's too early for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigarplace sent this today
https://www.cigarplace.biz/cigars/b...Engaged+in+the+last+90+Days+-+Open+OR+Clicked


----------



## CgarDann

JtAv8tor said:


> Check out
> 
> https://bnbcigars.com/collections/roma-craft-cigars
> 
> Use code BlackFriday for 40% off all stock
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Are they running any deals this year by chance ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Got some black friday codes but check the website because some codes work up to Cyber Monday. Post anything else if anybody has more to add.

Cigaring.com - BF20 for 20% off sitewide
Coronacigar.com - TURKEY for 15% off sitewide
Underground cigars.com - BLACKFRIDAY for 20% off sitewide
Neptunecigar.com - BF2020 for 20% off 
Smokeinn.com - CYBER20 for 20% off sitewide
Jrcigars.com - free best way shipping no minimum (no code needed)


----------



## CgarDann

BnB is running a deal 30% off all boxes. Code BlackFriday

Cigar federation is also having some nice deals code is on their website
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

CgarDann said:


> BnB is running a deal 30% off all boxes. Code BlackFriday
> 
> Cigar federation is also having some nice deals code is on their website
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BnB....having a brain fart on this one?


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> BnB....having a brain fart on this one?


https://bnbcigars.com/


----------



## Ren Huggins

$50 Fuente samplers at JR Cigars w/ free shipping

https://www.jrcigars.com/cyber-deal...remely-limited-rare-fuente-samplers-under-50/


----------



## Bigjohn

Ren Huggins said:


> $50 Fuente samplers at JR Cigars w/ free shipping
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/cyber-deal...remely-limited-rare-fuente-samplers-under-50/


Link didn't work for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bigjohn said:


> Link didn't work for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked the email and it cutoff at midnight EST. I tried again and it's over.


----------



## Bigjohn

Ren Huggins said:


> I just checked the email and it cutoff at midnight EST. I tried again and it's over.


Gotcha. Saved me $50 lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Bigjohn said:


> Gotcha. Saved me $50 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could say the same ... Never had a opus before so I forced my hand to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ren Huggins

day 2 of 12 days specials at 2guys cigars Balmoral boxes half off today https://www.2guyscigars.com/balmoral-by-royal-agio/


----------



## UBC03

The monster is running a sale.

https://www.cigarmonster.com/?emk=E...e=Cigar Monster&dm_i=53TG,CPUP,2ZQ57G,1BPFL,1

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TennesseeSmoke

TennesseeSmoke said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now that I've got a nice reserve built up, CBid's mostly catalog brand selection is getting old. The selection there looks great.
> 
> ETA: lulz nevermind, you were quoting the person I was thanking


Update - I restrained myself but the prices are excellent. Noticed there's way less action going on there and bidders are apparently more discerning, saw plenty of bids end with no winner that were mediocre cigars or mediocre price. None of this bidding over MSRP nonsense you see on CBid.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Cigar.com $10 off your next order of $10+
Promo Code: CASH20

Offer valid until 11:59pm ET on 12/14/2020. One-time use only. Order must total $10 or more for code to apply. Not legal tender. Cannot be used to pay for shipping or tax.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered a fiver. Figured I'd leave some for the rest of yuz.


----------



## Ren Huggins

$20 cigar bucks with the purchase of a 10'er

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/10-packs-free-20-ci-bucks-2020/2035205/?v=60


----------



## Olecharlie

bearinvt said:


> I just ordered a fiver. Figured I'd leave some for the rest of yuz.


I only ordered a fiver myself, they sound good. When their gone their gone.


----------



## Ren Huggins

$70 rare fuente sampler at JR Cigars

https://www.jrcigars.com/deals/best...aign=BBB5&utm_content=BBB5-201211sa-03-60-001


----------



## Ren Huggins

Serious has Norteños again for $30
https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...ign=SEP4&utm_content=SEP4-2011217md-03-78-001


----------



## rute boye

Just tried the Norteno deal; sold out! No surprise, those 4x44 Coronitas are great cold weather smokes.


----------



## Ren Huggins

rute boye said:


> Just tried the Norteno deal; sold out! No surprise, those 4x44 Coronitas are great cold weather smokes.


Dang! Definitely a good winter smoke though.


----------



## CgarDann

This looks super cool






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ren Huggins said:


> $20 cigar bucks with the purchase of a 10'er
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/shop/10-packs-free-20-ci-bucks-2020/2035205/?v=60


That's near impossible to beat. Especially the diesel options. I wish I had purchased them......


----------



## Olecharlie

If anyone missed out on the Cavalier 2020 Barber pole, Mardo cigars has a couple boxes left. $102 delivered with promo code JJBLG15


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> If anyone missed out on the Cavalier 2020 Barber pole, Mardo cigars has a couple boxes left. $102 delivered with promo code JJBLG15


lol i dont even know what that is


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gummy Jones said:


> lol i dont even know what that is


Best cigar of the year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Best cigar of the year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i must have spent 2020 under a rock then lol

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gummy Jones said:


> i must have spent 2020 under a rock then lol
> 
> thanks for the heads up


We all did

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> We all did
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant believe you guys slept on Cavalier can't leave you jokers alone for 2 seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Underground is #1
I ordered 6 NR and 6 Jeremy Jack. They sent me 7 NR because the JJ won't go out until next week.


----------



## mrolland5500

Rondo said:


> Underground is #1
> I ordered 6 NR and 6 Jeremy Jack. They sent me 7 NR because the JJ won't go out until next week.
> 
> View attachment 294206


Underground had been #1 for about 8yrs straight IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zCityGuy

Atlantic is running a 50% off seal on Oliva Serie V and Melanio. Go get em


----------



## CgarDann

Good deal on AJ Fernandez New World 50% off
WEEKLY DEALS - 50% OFF NEW WORLD BY AJ FERNANDEZ! - Cigarking.com


----------



## lex61

Take the CA Top 25 list for what it's worth, but cigar.com has the #7 Alec & Bradley Gatekeeper on sale today. Robusto fiver for $30 and free shipping.

https://www.cigar.com/daily-cigar-deal


----------



## GunnyJ

Cutter sale at Cigar Page - the Mystery Palio Kit has three Palio cutters for $9.99 apiece (an extra $5 scores a triple torch lighter). Good for two days...


----------



## holland

GunnyJ said:


> Cutter sale at Cigar Page - the Mystery Palio Kit has three Palio cutters for $9.99 apiece (an extra $5 scores a triple torch lighter). Good for two days...


Are these any good? They look like the cheap plastic $5 ones that CI throws in occasionally.


----------



## TxColt

I have a couple of those somewhere around here. Never had a problem with any of them. Definitely better quality than the freebie stuff that get's thrown in with most orders.


----------



## GunnyJ

@holland, I'm not a photographer by trade, but here's a couple of pics of the new cutters. One pic has one of those "cheap plastic $5 ones that CI throws in occasionally" so hopefully you can see a better comparison. I don't think I'd drop $30 on these cutters, but I think $10 is reasonable.


----------



## Olecharlie

https://mardocigars.com/

Just grabbed some Neanderthal HN for $9 ea delivered. 20%off sale sitewide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

holland said:


> Are these any good? They look like the cheap plastic $5 ones that CI throws in occasionally.


I bit and bought 'em, sans the lighter.

They do seem a little cheesy, compared to my Xikar cutters, but appear decently made and extremely sharp. They wouldn't be everyday cutter, but perfect for travel. I tossed one in my golf bag, and one my toiletries bag. If I lost one, I wouldn't lose sleep over it. According to the boxes that they shipped in, they have a lifetime guarantees.

The only thing that I don't like, is that the ring gauge is only 50. They should've at least tossed one in that could accommodate larger cigars. That being said, they're well worth $10.00


----------



## holland

Yeah, I bit and bought them + the lighter. Figured they'd be good for travel. They do seem MUCH better than the cheap plastic cutters CI throws around. I figured the lighter would be a good travel lighter and if it gets lost or confiscated, no big loss... for $10 they're not worth sharpening, just toss 'em when they get dull. lol


----------



## lex61

I don't know if this is really a deal or not, but I hope so since I just picked up a couple of 5 packs for $6.50 each.

https://www.cigarbid.com/shop/?f_LineName.raw=Ramon+Bueso+Genesis+Oscuro

I've never had the Oscuro, but I enjoy the Genesis The Project, and at <$1.50 each I don't think I can go too wrong. I've been watching these for a while and scoring them at $2 or less per cigar is not hard to do.


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar King has Padron 3000 10 packs for $68.

Actually they have deals like this on more sizes, I really like the fact they're 10 packs.


----------



## Olecharlie

This is hilarious, how could anyone fall for such a "SCAM"


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Olecharlie said:


> This is hilarious, how could anyone fall for such a "SCAM"


Oh, I dunno...looks totally legit, I mean they're admitting to scamming right up front...that's "trustworthy" :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

GunnyJ said:


> Oh, I dunno...looks totally legit, I mean they're admitting to scamming right up front...that's "trustworthy" :vs_laugh:
> 
> Well they are illegal, do not have a license, experts at tax evasion all for the benefit of getting cheap cigars for cigar smokers. I dug in my pocket and came up with no bitcoins to purchase with and wife won't let me give them our bank account. So guess Im out of options &#128514; &#128518; &#128541;


----------



## GunnyJ

Olecharlie said:


> Well they are illegal, do not have a license, experts at tax evasion all for the benefit of getting cheap cigars for cigar smokers. I dug in my pocket and came up with no bitcoins to purchase with and wife won't let me give them our bank account. So guess Im out of options &#128514; &#128518; &#128541;


Just do a bank transfer for, say, $1199.99...I'm _sure_ they'll deliver in a timely manner. Maybe they'll contact some of their Nigerian buddies to hook you up with a few million $$ as well...


----------



## Rondo

lex61 said:


> I don't know if this is really a deal or not, but I hope so since I just picked up a couple of 5 packs for $6.50 each.


Those are good, lex. Not spectacular, but a decent strong tier above yard gar. Enjoy.


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> Those are good, lex. Not spectacular, but a decent strong tier above yard gar. Enjoy.


Sounds perfect to me. Ramon Bueso and I have spent a lot of time together on the golf course over the last 5 years. Looking forward to some more quality time together.


----------



## jmt8706

Atlantic Cigar has My Father Vegas Cubana's boxes on sale. All sizes.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Cigar Page has a sale on Nicaraguan overruns.

https://www.cigarpage.com/premium-nicaraguan-boutiques.html

I rarely post in this thread, but I see where more than a few members have posted pics smoking these things in the "What are you smoking now? (non-Habano), thread" so I figured that I'd share.

I snagged a bundle.


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off at JR with the code 50years6. End at midnight


----------



## BobP

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Cigar Page has a sale on Nicaraguan overruns.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/premium-nicaraguan-boutiques.html
> 
> I rarely post in this thread, but I see where more than a few members have posted pics smoking these things in the "What are you smoking now? (non-Habano), thread" so I figured that I'd share.
> 
> I snagged a bundle.


You talked me into trying some. Wasn't that hard either.


----------



## Jared Nomak

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Cigar Page has a sale on Nicaraguan overruns.
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/premium-nicaraguan-boutiques.html
> 
> I rarely post in this thread, but I see where more than a few members have posted pics smoking these things in the "What are you smoking now? (non-Habano), thread" so I figured that I'd share.
> 
> I snagged a bundle.


I'm new here (I need to do an intro post, went through some issues with my registration). But just chiming in, I ordered 20 of the torpedos. Smoked one ROTT, couldn't resist. Smoked nicely, pretty basic cigar imho, great price. Seemed a little dry. Letting them rest a bit.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cigar King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jared Nomak said:


> I'm new here (I need to do an intro post, went through some issues with my registration). But just chiming in, I ordered 20 of the torpedos. Smoked one ROTT, couldn't resist. Smoked nicely, pretty basic cigar imho, great price. Seemed a little dry. Letting them rest a bit.


I've been buying the Maduros for years and like them a lot. The first time, it was mainly to have cheap yard gars on hand and to take up space in my humis and tuppedors, so the Boveda packs wouldn't have to work so hard.

After smoking a few, I started buying them because I really like them. They absolutely benefit from a little rest. I have some with at least a year, or two, on them, buried in one of the tuppedors and they smoke beautifully.


----------



## GunnyJ

OK everyone...JR is having the biggest sale on Southern Draw cigars _*EVER*_!!! Run, don't walk, to a browser near you, to take advantage of these ridiculous $aving$.

But wait, there's more! Order in the next 10 minutes and...

:vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ

GunnyJ said:


> But wait, there's more!


No, really...:grin2:


----------



## GunnyJ

Waited too long for this one...:crying:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

GunnyJ said:


> Waited too long for this one...:crying:


Who doesn't like saving $947.00? :vs_laugh:


----------



## zCityGuy

Small batch has Sobremesa Brulee Blue back in stock.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Underground has Los Tejanos OSOK in a few sizes back in stock in singles


----------



## GunnyJ

Smoking Pipes is offering 20% off all cigars site-wide, now through March 17th.


----------



## Ren Huggins

20% off at JR with 50YEARS26


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has Oliva Serie V + V Melanio boxes 45% off.


----------



## UBC03

SCORCHER!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

$5 minimum for free shipping at famous smoke with the code APRIL5FREESHIP

Free shipping at Cigars International with the code PRESSED

20% off at JR Cigar till midnight Thursday with the code 50YEARS33


----------



## Ren Huggins

Can I get some moderator magic to remove this double post please?


----------



## jmt8706

AB Magic Toast at Atlantic Cigar

10 pack, Robusto, $39.95

Alec Bradley Magic Toast Robusto 10-Pack


----------



## Puff50

Oliva O 50% off at Atlantic Cigar. Just snatched a box of 20 Toro's  





__





Oliva Serie O Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company


Buy Oliva Serie O Habano Cigars best prices from Atlantic Cigar Company the leader in discount cigars and accessories.




atlanticcigar.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Amazon has 236oz Sistema containers for $10 if anybody needs more storage



https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Microwave-Collection-Noodle-31-7oz/dp/B00284AG5U/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=3916d856-3bce-4f10-8f05-902be920fe19&pd_rd_wg=2PQ8D&pf_rd_r=H92Q16HTRNRZ5AGH1ZMV&pd_rd_w=vdBaV&pd_rd_r=a1d7819c-a2ee-4f06-a5c3-616bb2e1726c&ref_=ci_mcx_mr_hp_atf_m


----------



## Aimless1

Thanks for posting. I've been waiting for them to come back down in price!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Aimless1 said:


> Thanks for posting. I've been waiting for them to come back down in price!


You and me both brother


----------



## jmt8706

Cigar Page fiver sale...

2 days left...

FIVER-FEST + GERBER PRYBRID X MULTI-TOOL FREEBIE BONUS.....1,000 5-packs, up to 94% savings, gratis shipping,


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has Oliva Serie V + V Melanio boxes 45% off.


----------



## jmt8706

Quite a few deals at Cigar Page right now.









BUY 4, SAVE MORE….Roll in the Catnip 5-pack Bulk-Fest


This $19.99 mix-n-match action brings a veritable Who's Who of 5-packs, including big-name behemoths and itty-bitty boutiques. All top notch staff picks selected




www.cigarpage.com












PIRATE'S GOLD NICARAGUA $2.45 per stick….sweet vitolas in Connecticut and Maduro 73% off


Take a hard look at this deal. It's now made in the top factory in Esteli, Nicaragua by one of the finest makers in all the land. First let me back up and offer




www.cigarpage.com












ABSURD 53% OFF ROMEO RESERVA REAL….91-rated gems $3.90 delivered


Romeo Reserva Real. That's a lot of alliteration. But while that name's a mouthful, these tasty nuggets are gonna be very easy on the wallet today. Check it out:




www.cigarpage.com












THE THRIFTY MAN'S DREAM DEAL….30+ tenskis >> $25 and under


For some of you gents, this deal has all the allure of dry toast and tap water. If that's you, carry on ironing the ascots and waxing the Bentley. We'll catch up




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## GunnyJ

More from Cigar Page - Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur (and others) on sale.


----------



## zcziggy

If you need socks...cigar page is giving away 3 pairs when you buy cigars...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ren Huggins said:


> Amazon has 236oz Sistema containers for $10 if anybody needs more storage
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sistema-Microwave-Collection-Noodle-31-7oz/dp/B00284AG5U/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=3916d856-3bce-4f10-8f05-902be920fe19&pd_rd_wg=2PQ8D&pf_rd_r=H92Q16HTRNRZ5AGH1ZMV&pd_rd_w=vdBaV&pd_rd_r=a1d7819c-a2ee-4f06-a5c3-616bb2e1726c&ref_=ci_mcx_mr_hp_atf_m


I bought 3 of those with the Spanish Cedar drawers that fit 2 inside each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off at JR till midnight


----------



## Ren Huggins

Olecharlie said:


> I bought 3 of those with the Spanish Cedar drawers that fit 2 inside each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm such a cheapskate that I just threw the partitions from my wood humi in mine


----------



## TheRealQuincy

2020 CRA Freedom Sampler $100 - if anyone is interested 

CRA 2020 Freedom Sampler – Fox Cigar


----------



## Ren Huggins

$50 off $200 over at JR


----------



## Gumby-cr

@Rondo On Famous Monster today 
$10.98 for a fiver


----------



## Ren Huggins

$20 in CI bucks with the purchase of select 10ers
Use code WONDER for free shipping
Use code CIAFFCJ15 for 15% off








10-Packs + FREE $20 CI Bucks - Cigars International


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Cigars International. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ortega 7 cigar sampler $15 free shipping Ortega Cigars Toro Sampler - Ortega Premium Cigars


----------



## kamera

Thanks for posting the coupon codes. I was on the fence about the Room 101 Miami Snows and this pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Rondo

@kamera we enable at any opportunity.


----------



## Ren Huggins

your welcome @kamera. I look at it as if the cigars aren't as good as you thought they were, the 20 bucks is their way to make up for it .

And @Rondo is right about that, I've definitely been assisted filling my humi while lightening my wallet.


----------



## Ren Huggins

12% at Neptune till the end of the month with code HONOR2021


----------



## Rondo

Good prices on a few of the Southern Draw at the Monster*. *I left some fivers of Jacobs Ladder on the shelf because I like a couple of youz guyz.


----------



## Ren Huggins

$15 5er with cutter and free shipping at best cigar prices. Maybe a good father's day gift idea.

https://www.***************.com/cig...filiate&utm_campaign=18097&clickId=3582669300


----------



## [email protected]

Gumby-cr said:


> @Rondo On Famous Monster today
> $10.98 for a fiver
> View attachment 307031


Pretty upset I missed this one


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rondo said:


> Good prices on a few of the Southern Draw at the Monster*. *I left some fivers of Jacobs Ladder on the shelf because I like a couple of youz guyz.


Stupid question time. What is "the Monster" CI? Thompson?


----------



## Ren Huggins

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Stupid question time. What is "the Monster" CI? Thompson?











Cigar Monster - Scary Good Deals!


Premium cigars at closeout prices. Features one deal per day on premium cigars, humidors and cigar accessories.




www.cigarmonster.com





It's a part of Famous-Smoke. Kind of like a daily deals site.
Be careful, it can get addictive...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> Cigar Monster - Scary Good Deals!
> 
> 
> Premium cigars at closeout prices. Features one deal per day on premium cigars, humidors and cigar accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarmonster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of Famous-Smoke. Kind of like a daily deals site.
> Be careful, it can get addictive...


As bad as the devil's


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Ren Huggins said:


> Cigar Monster - Scary Good Deals!
> 
> 
> Premium cigars at closeout prices. Features one deal per day on premium cigars, humidors and cigar accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarmonster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of Famous-Smoke. Kind of like a daily deals site.
> Be careful, it can get addictive...


Thanks...I've already fallen down a few rabbit-holes, since joining the site. What's one more? 😅


----------



## Ren Huggins

JR has certain items BOGO today only






Cigars - The Largest Selection of Premium Cigar Brands | JR Cigars


JR Cigars is the world's largest cigar store and the best place to buy cigars online. Browse JR Cigars for exclusive daily deals and the best prices. JR Cigars.




www.jrcigars.com


----------



## Arry75

Famous Smoke Search


Searching for cigars, humidors, lighters, cigar cutters, or many more cigar accessories, then you have come to the right place here at Famous Smoke Shop.




www.famous-smoke.com





10% off BLBB,I ordered a box having never even tried one but the guys here seem to love them


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off at JR cigars today with code 25FORDAD


----------



## Ren Huggins

WEEKLY DEALS - 20% OFF Southern Draw Cigars - Limited Time Deal! - Cigarking.com







www.cigarking.com


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

decided to look at CIs “make me an offer page” went to the “accepting low offers” search. Found these. Didn’t really need them but wanted to test the waters.

H.Upman set - msrp 60 - offer 15

Camacho set - msrp 130 - offer 30

Xikar tool - msrp 10 - offer 3

shipping Is $7.99 per offer but when multiple lots are won it’s only 7.99 total.


----------



## CgarDann

Neptune has 16% off everything except Davidoff. But even pardons are included which is rare from what I see











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

BOGO on select boxes at JR Buy 1, Get 1 Free


----------



## GunnyJ

Buy now...save $9,940...but wait, there's more...


----------



## kamera

GunnyJ said:


> Buy now...save $9,940...but wait, there's more...
> 
> View attachment 307984


Damn, hell of a deal!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

No that’s funny


----------



## Ren Huggins

Ortega cigars has their singles for under $5 with free shipping if you purchase of 5 or more.









Ortega Cigars


Ortegacigars.com - Shop deals on top cigar brands like Arturo Fuentes, Padron, Opus X and cutters, humidors, lighters, and more.




www.ortegacigars.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

$50 Off Orders Of $150!


Serious Cigars.




www.seriouscigars.com


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> $50 Off Orders Of $150!
> 
> 
> Serious Cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouscigars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308192


Stop it!!!!!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Stop it!!!!!!


Sorry good brother, just trying to share the savings.


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off at JR Cigar


----------



## jmt8706

Ren Huggins said:


> 25% off at JR Cigar


Just used it, thanks!


----------



## Ren Huggins

jmt8706 said:


> Just used it, thanks!


Anytime bro, gotta take advantage of them when they offer it. The 25% and 30% are rare from JR these days.


----------



## Maduro Matt

Crowned Heads La Coalicion... If you search for this by name on Famous then monster it comes up. Comes out to about $7 a stick. I have a 5 pack on the way to try but if I saw this first would have jumped on it...


----------



## Olecharlie

I have a 30% off code from Flatbed. I may place an order if anyone wants anything let me know. No tax but have to add shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I may take a look and see if there is anything I would like.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I may take a look and see if there is anything I would like.


----------



## Arry75

Hard to beat this deal: 1-Day Deal: Oliva Master Blends III Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Ren Huggins

Arry75 said:


> Hard to beat this deal: 1-Day Deal: Oliva Master Blends III Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


Use code CIAFFCJO20 for 20% off to drop it to $56
And code BEACHIN for free shipping.


----------



## [email protected]

Arry75 said:


> Hard to beat this deal: 1-Day Deal: Oliva Master Blends III Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


I was wondering about folks opinions on that deal.


----------



## Arry75

I Personally feel like it is a fantastic deal! Add in Rens codes and it is even sweeter! Those MasterBlends are very good sticks and at around 3 bucks each it’s a steal!


----------



## [email protected]

better than a poke in the eye


----------



## Ren Huggins

If anybody didn't get a $25 off $99 code for cigar page, here ya go... It's only one time use so FCFS


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Cigar 25% all tobacco products 7/5 - 7/7

friends25


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> If anybody didn't get a $25 off $99 code for cigar page, here ya go... It's only one time use so FCFS


thanks you brother noob!!!!...making me spend money...but could not pass a 25% discount


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 308481
> 
> 
> better than a poke in the eye


You can also get them on the freefall at the devils...all the way down to $59


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> thanks you brother noob!!!!...making me spend money...but could not pass a 25% discount


You're welcome, we must keep the Noobdom rich in deals and cigars abound!


----------



## Dakdak99

CI: code _summer59_ for FS on orders over $59. Expires 7/31.


----------



## [email protected]

$29.99 FOR 2 XIKAR TORCH LIGHTERS!….$200 worth of lighters for 15-cents on the dollar


If you're like me it seems you can't have enough lighters. It's empty or MIA just when you need it most. Maybe a buddy yoinked it, you lost one at the bar, or left




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> Flatbed Cigar 25% all tobacco products 7/5 - 7/7
> 
> Kristel*Allison8!


Just tried this code and it says it is invalid…I cut and copied so no screwup here….methinks


----------



## Aimless1

Arry75 said:


> Just tried this code and it says it is invalid…I cut and copied so no screwup here….methinks


copy and pasted wrong code. Corrected: friends25


----------



## BobP

I have another cigar page coupon for $25 off $100 if someone can use it. 

JTHN2-GP8-ORT


----------



## Arry75

Aimless1 said:


> copy and pasted wrong code. Corrected: friends25


Gotcha, thank you!


----------



## Arry75

Placed an order for a couple of their samplers. These are my first of the brand but seeing how popular they are here I am feeling confident that I will enjoy them


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arry75 said:


> Hard to beat this deal: 1-Day Deal: Oliva Master Blends III Mega-Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Dakdak99

One time code for Famous ($20 off $150) I'll never use: SAV20N433

First come first serve. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## MattyIce

Dakdak99 said:


> One time code for Famous ($20 off $150) I'll never use: SAV20N433
> 
> First come first serve. Hope this helps someone.


The Famous site has been down for a couple days but when it comes back up that will help somebody out


----------



## GunnyJ

MattyIce said:


> The Famous site has been down for a couple days but when it comes back up that will help somebody out


That code killed the site!!! 🤣


----------



## Dakdak99

Wow, it's still down... That's not good!


----------



## MattyIce

GunnyJ said:


> That code killed the site!!! 🤣


Haha maybe! 😂


----------



## lex61

Famous Smoke is a victim of a ransomware attack. Here's an article I found this morning.

Famous Smoke Shop website, store and lounge are shut down due to ransomware attack


----------



## Olecharlie

@zcziggy $4.50 per stick











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> @zcziggy $4.50 per stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got some...thanks!


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> Got some...thanks!


Just found a box press toro in my humidor. Halfway through smoking it, I placed an order for a 10 pack. Heck of a price. Great cigar for $4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’ve never bought from Neptune because they are higher priced than most everyone else. I was snooping around for some Saka and tripped over a Discount Wheel at Neptune. The third spin I hit for 24% off and ordered a box of #NLMTHA and tossed a couple Fausto in the cart for under a C, shipped. 
Look for the wheel, boys.


----------



## Dakdak99

Best cigar prices .com/NP381

5 90+ rated cigars and cutter for $15 shipped free


----------



## [email protected]

Not working


----------



## Dakdak99

[email protected] said:


> Not working


Weird... It's working for me. You have to type the address in without the spaces of course.


----------



## [email protected]

Got it, slight disconnect between brain and finger tip


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> I’ve never bought from Neptune because they are higher priced than most everyone else. I was snooping around for some Saka and tripped over a Discount Wheel at Neptune. The third spin I hit for 24% off and ordered a box of #NLMTHA and tossed a couple Fausto in the cart for under a C, shipped.
> Look for the wheel, boys.


Thanks! Between you and @TonyBrooklyn my cigar budget is right out the window this month. I didn't get 24%, but I came close with 18%. Good enough for what I was buying.

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## jmt8706

Ren Huggins said:


> Use code CIAFFCJO20 for 20% off to drop it to $56
> And code BEACHIN for free shipping.


Thanks. Just used the 20% code for a CI order.


----------



## Bundy

Dakdak99 said:


> Best cigar prices .com/NP381
> 
> 5 90+ rated cigars and cutter for $15 shipped free


Thanks for the heads up! Great deal!


----------



## Aimless1

Flatbed Cigar Company

3 DAY BARN SALE!!!
Save 25% 
_(No minimum order amount)_

3 days Only!
(8/2-8/4)

Use code: 25barn


----------



## Arry75

Thanks! Just ordered a box of Red Habano toros


----------



## Bipolar

Aimless1 said:


> Flatbed Cigar Company


Any suggestions on what to pick up? Never even heard of Flatbed til today, but want to give them a shot!
The blue cameroon looks interesting


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bipolar said:


> Any suggestions on what to pick up? Never even heard of Flatbed til today, but want to give them a shot!
> The blue cameroon looks interesting


Sorry i am of very little help when it comes to NON CUBANS.
Stick around these guys they give me all my NON CUBAN info.
Guys like @Rondo, @*Humphrey's*Ghost,@CigarDann watch what they smoke IMHO.


----------



## Aimless1

Bipolar said:


> Any suggestions on what to pick up? Never even heard of Flatbed til today, but want to give them a shot!
> The blue cameroon looks interesting


Not familiar with your tastes. The Panacea Green and Track 7 are two of my faves.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Just got the e-mail if you like FUENTE!






WEEKLY DEALS - Rare Fuente Opus X - Cigarking.com







www.cigarking.com




_


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A good deal at $4.79 a stick from Fox










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has the Serie V Double Robusto in 10 packs for $51.33 for the next week. Not as cheap as $4.79, but you only have to buy ten...


----------



## Rondo

Looking for Bishops Blend?
Cigarsdirect.com has Robusto 5ers
Use code IGDIRECT15 for 15% off. 
Ended up being under $10 each.


----------



## CgarDann

Great deal at 20%off they allow Davidoffs to participate very rare that I see this for the brand
@Rondo and other Davidoff fans











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

CgarDann said:


> Great deal at 20%off they allow Davidoffs to participate very rare that I see this for the brand
> @Rondo and other Davidoff fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pro tip: anything qualifies for the Famous BOTL discount as long as you’re adding something that regularly qualifies. 

So, for example, if you have an $83 in Padron product and a $17 worth of qualifying product, the 17% discount will be off the total order, and you’ll pay $83 total. If that makes sense.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Cigar Page has a Small Batch Sunday promo going with good deals for 5ers on a lot of sticks popular on this board.
Check em out here


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven’t tried any El Septimo but I know all I have seen are pricey 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipolar

Alec Bradley Magic Toast Gordo 10pk


Weird name, great cigar. In the words of creator Alan Rubin, "Alec Bradley Magic Toast got its name on a night forever etched in my memory. That’s the night,




www.cigarpage.com





Good deal on some Magic Toasts...


----------



## [email protected]

Rondo said:


> Looking for Bishops Blend?
> Cigarsdirect.com has Robusto 5ers
> Use code IGDIRECT15 for 15% off.
> Ended up being under $10 each.


Can’t believe I missed this one!

any word on the Hive release date? All I see is “fall”


----------



## Olecharlie

These are going on sale Monday at 12:00 PM. All sizes, boxes, singles and sampler packs










These are available soon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Olecharlie said:


> These are going on sale Monday at 12:00 PM. All sizes, boxes, singles and sampler packs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are available soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered through Small Batch a few days ago and should have it tomorrow. I bought a sampler pack and a ten spot of each LC 54 AND LC 46


----------



## zcziggy

Cigar Page has a pretty good price on ten packs if you buy 3. Ends tonight.


----------



## wisdomwalker

Cigar Page Fiver Fest! 
cigarpage.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Premium singles at Cigarpage today








MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you


SHIPPING NOTE: minimum order of 3 singles...see last paragraph for details. Oh baby. It's time to party. You know what I'm talkin 'bout...it's a Wednesday Singles




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## wisdomwalker

Ren Huggins said:


> Premium singles at Cigarpage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you
> 
> 
> SHIPPING NOTE: minimum order of 3 singles...see last paragraph for details. Oh baby. It's time to party. You know what I'm talkin 'bout...it's a Wednesday Singles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarpage.com


I was looking forward to snagging a few Padron to try out, but:


----------



## Ren Huggins

wisdomwalker said:


> I was looking forward to snagging a few Padron to try out, but:
> View attachment 311053


Yeah, the single go quick. I opened the link as soon as I got the email and all of the Liga 9s and T52s were gone.


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page big box Sale-Acious surprise discounts...good until midnight tonight.

Here's an example of the savings:


----------



## kamera

GunnyJ said:


> Cigar Page big box Sale-Acious surprise discounts...good until midnight tonight.
> 
> Here's an example of the savings:
> 
> View attachment 311156


There were some great deals on that sale. Unfortunately it ended while I was still checking out.


----------



## GunnyJ

kamera said:


> There were some great deals on that sale. Unfortunately it ended while I was still checking out.


That's pretty crappy! When I posted that above their timer had 16 hours left on it. 

Maybe they figured they lost money with me and were getting ready to lose more with your overstuffed cart... 😂. Or maybe they ran out of Flying Fisherman Sunbandit Combos and just called the entire sale off.


----------



## kamera

GunnyJ said:


> That's pretty crappy! When I posted that above their timer had 16 hours left on it.
> 
> Maybe they figured they lost money with me and were getting ready to lose more with your overstuffed cart... 😂


It was really weird. I didn’t realize it was about to run out but then noticed it said the deal was for Saturday. They had a great price on the Highclere Castles and Charter Oak Habanos. Definitely kicking myself for not pulling the trigger faster.

Thanks for sharing the deal. I’m also kicking myself for not waking up earlier today.


----------



## scuba310

kamera said:


> It was really weird. I didn’t realize it was about to run out but then noticed it said the deal was for Saturday. They had a great price on the Highclere Castles and Charter Oak Habanos. Definitely kicking myself for not pulling the trigger faster.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the deal. I’m also kicking myself for not waking up earlier today.


Same 

Thanks GunnyJ

Was that sale unusually good for Cigar Page? I'm not shopping anywhere else after seeing those prices


----------



## zcziggy

scuba310 said:


> Same
> 
> Thanks GunnyJ
> 
> Was that sale unusually good for Cigar Page? I'm not shopping anywhere else after seeing those prices


----------



## GunnyJ

scuba310 said:


> Same
> 
> Thanks GunnyJ
> 
> Was that sale unusually good for Cigar Page? I'm not shopping anywhere else after seeing those prices


That was a one time sale. I've been going to Cigar Page for about two years and this is the first time I've seen a sale that good.


----------



## scuba310

GunnyJ said:


> That was a one time sale. I've been going to Cigar Page for about two years and this is the first time I've seen a sale that good.


Shoot, thanks for letting me know. I won't hold my breath then. Too bad.. if I'd been 15 minutes earlier..


----------



## [email protected]

CI has a 5 pack sale currently, more packs (up to 5) drops the price to $3 and some change per stick. Combined with that 20% and free shipping. $68 for 25 sticks shipped is better than a poke in the eye. A couple Decent big box brand selections.


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page - Buy a discounted AJ Fernandez box, get another 20 cigars free. Timer has 4 days 13 hours 22 minutes left.


----------



## GunnyJ

Serious Cigars - Next three days 25% off Sitewide


----------



## UBC03

Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food.. 13$ on Amazon

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

For those who like the Oliva MB3. Devils site has a 20 sampler on freefall for as low as 58 bucks.


----------



## [email protected]

I don’t need to go there

I don’t need to go there

I don’t need to go there

but

I want to see......

screw it


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone have a free shipping code at CI?


----------



## Ren Huggins

[email protected] said:


> Anyone have a free shipping code at CI?


HARVEST


----------



## [email protected]

Mucho gracias!!!


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon

[email protected] said:


> Anyone have a free shipping code at CI?


I use this (ID.me) at a couple of online shops. Discounts vary but so far they are 10% off AND free shipping.









Note that you do not have to be active military, just as long as you have served. I'm not a first responder so I don't know how that works but ex-1sters can try.


----------



## [email protected]

The 20% discount is negated when you use ID.me


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page is having another "surprise discount" sale (special savings appears in cart only). An example:










There's a ton of Rocky Patels offered...


----------



## kamera

GunnyJ said:


> Cigar Page is having another "surprise discount" sale (special savings appears in cart only). An example:
> 
> View attachment 312180
> 
> 
> There's a ton of Rocky Patels offered...


Thanks! I bought a box of the Charter Oak Lonsdales for $60something and a box of the Highclere Castle Victorian Petit Coronas for a great price. I hope they keep running these sales, fantastic deals!


----------



## Rondo

I hope they keep running these sales, fantastic deals

No worries.


----------



## acitalianman13

What do you guys think 180$ shipped for a box of wiseman maduros toro?


----------



## Olecharlie

WEEKLY DEALS - UP TO 50% OFF AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS! - Page 2 - Cigarking.com







www.cigarking.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> WEEKLY DEALS - UP TO 50% OFF AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS! - Page 2 - Cigarking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Placed my first order with them last night, already got a tracking number this morning. I'm already happy, and I didn't even get anything yet!


----------



## acitalianman13

Just picked up some hotcakes on cigar king 30% off not bad


----------



## Ren Huggins

Atlantic has a 8ct sampler for $20 Cain Assorted 8-Pack Sampler


----------



## hcm43

Olecharlie said:


> I bought 3 of those with the Spanish Cedar drawers that fit 2 inside each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noob question: can you tell me where you got the Spanish Cedar drawers that fit inside these containers?

Thanks. 

J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BobP said:


> Placed my first order with them last night, already got a tracking number this morning. I'm already happy, and I didn't even get anything yet!


Bob they have been my go to. I have always received fast FREE shipping and great customer service. Not every deal is a deal but so many are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

hcm43 said:


> Noob question: can you tell me where you got the Spanish Cedar drawers that fit inside these containers?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> J
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, on Amazon and they have the Clip it Tupperware that allows 2 drawers to fit perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcm43

Thank you. Will be searching for the drawers and container asap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

hcm43 said:


> Thank you. Will be searching for the drawers and container asap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll make it easy for you… these go on sale periodically for about $10. Scroll down to see the cedar trays that fit in them.

Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food Storage Container,236 Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_JTAWK8KRZFXFB6RYEGFX


----------



## BobP

Olecharlie said:


> Bob they have been my go to. I have always received fast FREE shipping and great customer service. Not every deal is a deal but so many are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to their site looking for something specific, ended up seeing a padron mystery sampler. We'll see what I get.


----------



## hcm43

lex61 said:


> I’ll make it easy for you… these go on sale periodically for about $10. Scroll down to see the cedar trays that fit in them.
> 
> Sistema KLIP IT Rectangular Collection Food Storage Container,236 Oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AG5U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_JTAWK8KRZFXFB6RYEGFX


Thank you. Ordered a container, two inserts, and an additional Boveda pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

A truly special deal - the fat free, meatless, non-vegetarian, gluten free, nicotine free, tobacco free JFR Lunatic Free cigar...available now in the exclusive 0.0" x 0 size...get you some!


----------



## Ren Huggins

1 time use code for $50 off $200 at cigar page with NVK7Y0-K0OQ-LERT good till tomorrow or FCFS


----------



## Ren Huggins

Surprise 5ver discount sale at Cigar Page till midnight. Add stuff to your cart to see the discount.








BIG BRAND SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


5-PACK PRICE HACK! ADD TO CART TO SEE SURPRISE EXTRA DISCOUNT IN CART I probably shouldn't be telling you this, but some brands have Minimum Advertised Prices (MAP).




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## GunnyJ

Oliva Master Blends 3 on sale at Holts Cigar.


----------



## BobP

20% off Rojas with Rojas20









Home - Perfect Cigar Blend







perfectcigarblend.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

100ml Bugatti butane cans on clearance for $1.99 and drops to $1.49 per can using code AUGUST25 









Bugatti Butane - Cigars International


Full-throttle. Best performance. I think we can all agree – the folks behind Bugatti know how to make a lean, mean machine and push it to the absolute limits. Today, we put their skill in developing high-powered and efficient vehicles to a new use: delivering some of the best, full-throttle...




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## GunnyJ

Best Cigar Prices has discounted Alec Bradley Mundial. IMO this is a really good cigar and it's actually my favorite from AB.


----------



## [email protected]

not a terrible price and with August25 code, $56.24 and military get free shipping 

ok, talked myself into ordering them.....


----------



## Ren Huggins

Singles sale at Cigar Page 








MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you


PLEASE NOTE: minimum order of 3 singles...see last paragraph for details. Oh baby. It's time to party. You know what I'm talkin 'bout...it's the Thanksgiving Singles




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

$10 Thompson's gift card with select 10 packs






Thompson's 10-Pack Cash Back Sale - Thompson Cigar


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.thompsoncigar.com


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Ren Huggins

New World by AJF box sale + bonus points at Cigar Page









AJ FERNANDEZ NEW WORLD BOX BEDLAM……2 things: monster discount + 20X bonus points multiplier


Gents, to tell you the truth we take flak from time to time for digging deep on the discounts. Most of the time we ignore that nonsense but once in a while we gotta




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sampler BOGO at cigars.com and use code WINTER10 for am additional $10 off $50.



https://www.cigars.com/deals/trending-cigar-deals-and-discounts/buy-1-get-1-free-2/


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off today at JR today with code HOLIDAY30


----------



## Ren Huggins

Extra 10% off discounted 5ers and free shipping at Cigar place






5-Pack Cigar Feeding Frenzy - Cigar 5 Packs | CigarPlace.com


Cigar 5-Pack Feeding Frenzy only at CigarPlace.com. Get the best in Cigar 5-packs from the top brands in the industry including Acid, Alec Bradley, Montescristo, AJ Fernandez, Rocky Patel, and many more! As always buy any 5-pack from Cigar Place and get them shipped Free.




www.cigarplace.biz


----------



## Ren Huggins

Buy a 10 pack from their list and get a $20 gift card at cigars international








10-Packs + FREE $20 CI Bucks - Cigars International


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Cigars International. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## GunnyJ

Holts Weekend Roast (includes lots of Olivas)


----------



## scuba310

BIG BRAND SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


5-PACK PRICE HACK! ADD TO CART TO SEE SURPRISE EXTRA DISCOUNT IN CART I probably shouldn't be telling you this, but some brands have Minimum Advertised Prices (MAP).




www.cigarpage.com





mystery discount on 5 packs from cigarpage..

clicked through a little and wasn't as good as I hoped, but maybe good if they have a specific stick you want


----------



## Olecharlie

If anyone wants the BLTC Benediction exclusive to Smokers Abbey let me know. I will be there Tuesday. Robusto and Longsdale. They have spiced them up. Good cigar. They also have St Clare Habano, St Jude and St Frances house cigars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

MYSTERY PALIO CIGAR PAGE KITS….yes, 3 cutters for $8.33 each net (or take the upgrade and bank even more)


This deal is always popular with my boys because the cutters are awesome and the price is absurd. I’m dishing them out for peanuts because I crave order flow




www.cigarpage.com





3 Palio Cutter and a Xikar Punch for $32 shipped.
Better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## jmt8706

Flatbed Cigar Co.

1/3-1/5

25% off all orders

Code: 25barn


----------



## Ren Huggins

Surprise box discounts at cigar page. Add them to your cart and see the discount at checkout.









BIG BOX SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


What we have here are a number of top brands, from Rocky Patel to Foundation, Aganorsa to Drew Estate and beyond, brands with all-day MAP prices. So I probably shouldn't




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## kamera

Ren Huggins said:


> Surprise box discounts at cigar page. Add them to your cart and see the discount at checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG BOX SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount
> 
> 
> What we have here are a number of top brands, from Rocky Patel to Foundation, Aganorsa to Drew Estate and beyond, brands with all-day MAP prices. So I probably shouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarpage.com


Such a good deal on the Charter Oak Lonsdales. In Ohio we get hit with sales tax and excise tax and they STILL come out to less than $4 a stick. They have become my go to, great quality for a great price. If only it wasn't so cold here I would be smoking one right now.


----------



## Ren Huggins

5er sale at cigar place with free shipping.





5-Pack Cigar Feeding Frenzy - Cigar 5 Packs | CigarPlace.com


Cigar 5-Pack Feeding Frenzy only at CigarPlace.com. Get the best in Cigar 5-packs from the top brands in the industry including Acid, Alec Bradley, Montescristo, AJ Fernandez, Rocky Patel, and many more! As always buy any 5-pack from Cigar Place and get them shipped Free.




www.cigarplace.biz


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for posting it, had some Persian Kings I been wanting to try and with no shipping fee, hella deal


----------



## Ren Huggins

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for posting it, had some Persian Kings I been wanting to try and with no shipping fee, hella deal


NP, I've tried the natural and it was good. I'm thinking about trying the PK Maduro next.


----------



## scuba310

had also wanted to some persian kings.. 23 shipped after tax for the rajah.. seems good. thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

The Maduros are what I ordered. I feel I should get a 20 ct......just in case.....

Dang. The 6x50 naturals are gone


----------



## scuba310

not sure if this is a good deal because I know they have a sort of mixed reputation but cigarking has a deal right now "deal20" to get 20% off $150+ orders. Works with the motherloads..


----------



## GunnyJ

Serious Cigars has 20% off for the next three days...but insert mile long restricted product list here...


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has a bunch of 10 packs for $25 or less...a good sale since I was in the market for some Oliva Serie O, can't go wrong at $2.50 a stick.


----------



## Aimless1

Nat Sherman Timeless 40% off @ Small Batch

Code: BUYNAT


----------



## scuba310

Aimless1 said:


> Nat Sherman Timeless 40% off @ Small Batch
> 
> Code: BUYNAT


did this work for anyone? doesn't work for me

edit: had to be logged in

edit 2: goodness gracious, they hit me with a tax + tobacco tax that raised my total over 50% !! never seen that before! nevermind! too bad!


----------



## ADRUNKK

scuba310 said:


> did this work for anyone? doesn't work for me
> 
> edit: had to be logged in
> 
> edit 2: goodness gracious, they hit me with a tax + tobacco tax that raised my total over 50% !! never seen that before! nevermind! too bad!


What state do you live in?


----------



## GunnyJ

Meet beautiful singles at Cigar Page for the next day and a half.


----------



## scuba310

ADRUNKK said:


> What state do you live in?


CA


----------



## ADRUNKK

scuba310 said:


> CA


I figured as much. I haven't had to order cigars in quote some time, so that worries me a bit.


----------



## scuba310

ADRUNKK said:


> I figured as much. I haven't had to order cigars in quote some time, so that worries me a bit.


haven't seen it on any other sites so far so I'm not sure if it's unique to small batch


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

It’s the family discount. Save 40% then when your not looking add 50% lol


----------



## GunnyJ

I could be wrong but I think Internet sales have shifted to tax where the buyer is instead of the seller. Part of that may be because etailers can set up their Internet shop based in a non or low tax state. Compare the large/premium cigar tax of NJ (30%) to PA (0%)...no way NJ is going to lose out on that.

It's not just Small Batch. I bought my box of Amazon Basin last night from Rocky's Cigar in NY and before I changed my address they were going to charge me $65 in taxes, after changing shipping addresses it went to $0. But if I drive there and buy in person I'll get taxed.


----------



## scuba310

Good to know thank you


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

codes for CK


----------



## scuba310

I got a davidoff motherload with CK and used a coupon code.. they gave me 2 primeros as cigars. still a good deal especially considering what I paid. just to say, I'm not sure if they'll give you the same selection on a motherload if you use a coupon. I think instead of getting money off of the same value, you're buying in at a lower value, if that makes sense.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

True yet if your getting boxes that total 420 or more it’s a good deal


----------



## scuba310

yeah, the cigars were shipped fast + in good condition + packaged with boveda, so no issues, just a heads up


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has 29 deals at $29.99 for the next three days.

Heads up @[email protected], those Caldwell samplers you said you wanted are in there...


----------



## [email protected]

Good looking out!


----------



## jmt8706

Scorcher going on right now at Cigar Page.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

And this is why we don’t order from Corona Cigar Company


----------



## [email protected]

SOUTHERN DRAW BOGO WITH A GOOD CAUSE…. AJ Fernandez-made Southern charmers up to 66% off


You've seen enough of our act to know there's little to no editorial oversight on these deal writeups to begin with. But today we're really letting it fly. That's




www.cigarpage.com





Some fine deals in there.


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has all the Oliva you can eat. Two new big time combos, one tasty discount. Sale over tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Cigar king has “odd padrons” on sale. 5 1964’s for $85. Plus 5 free cigars, lighter, cutter, and free shipping


----------



## Ren Huggins

Secret discount on 5ers at cigar page today.









BIG BRAND SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


5-PACK PRICE HACK! ADD TO CART TO SEE SURPRISE EXTRA DISCOUNT IN CART I probably shouldn't be telling you this, but some brands have Minimum Advertised Prices (MAP).




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## ebnash

All Nub is 40% off at Small Batch using code: NUB

Grabbed a box of Maduro 460 for $113 and then I had $50 credit from rewards points, so $63...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

JUST LOOK AT THOSE SAVINGS. HOW CAN THEY AFFORD TO DO THAT?! Boggles my mind!!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

Caldwell 10 cigar sampler $29.99 w/ free shipping using the code CGSA2245 at checkout








Daily Cigar Deal: Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5"x54) Pack of 10 - CIGAR.com


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at CIGAR.com. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.cigar.com


----------



## Aimless1

Pretty good sale at Cigar King right now. Some good deals like 50%+ off boxes of Nub. AJ pricing pretty good as well.


----------



## GunnyJ

For you Southern Draw fans - Cigar Page has the Jacobs Ladder Presidente in boxes of five for $41.25.


----------



## Ren Huggins

$30 off $150 at cigarpage with this one time use code. Code expires at midnight and it's FCFS.
V2XW0J-66UZ-8H6Z


----------



## Rondo

GunnyJ said:


> For you Southern Draw fans - Cigar Page has the Jacobs Ladder Presidente in boxes of five for $41.25.


I’ve never climbed a Ladder I didn’t like and that’s a great deal.
It’s just so much cigar.


----------



## GunnyJ

Rondo said:


> I’ve never climbed a Ladder I didn’t like and that’s a great deal.
> It’s just so much cigar.


Perfect for a couple hour drive.


----------



## [email protected]

I imagine 9” cigar is long enough for a tour in the S.S. Minnow.....


----------



## Rondo

I was thinking Super Bowl, but as long as Mary Ann is coming along.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’ll be your Gilligan!!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

$50 off $150 over at serious cigars... Check the exclusions list before you get your hopes up for the premium stuff.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Persian King 5ers for $20 w/free shipping ends at midnight


----------



## GunnyJ

Cigar Page has various Olivas on sale until tomorrow and this sale has the Oliva Serie V 135th Anniversary Perfecto in boxes of 12 for $78. Use promo code MAMMOTH NATION for 5% off.

Not so much a deal as a PSA...could be considered a deal...Watch City Cigar and Pipe still has boxes and singles of Amazon Basin and Street Taco Churchills.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Singles today at cigar page








MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you


Good news/bad news. The good: buy 10+ singles from this massive list and get an extra 10% off in cart! The bad: we’re asking that y




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## GunnyJ

All the Oliva. All in one grip. All for $2.90+ a stick! All at Cigar Page for one day only.


----------



## GunnyJ

3 days only - the weekend bender - 29 deals, 29 bucks, endless possibilities - only at Cigar Page!

Gas went up again today and is now $3.85 $3.99 $4.09 per gallon. I can drive my ram for 20 minutes on the highway for $3.85 $3.99 $4.09 OR I can sit at home and enjoy a cigar for 60 - 90 minutes for $3. I told my family if I die early from a tobacco smoking related disease I want them to sue the oil companies for completely enabling and encouraging this behavior 😂.


----------



## GunnyJ

That's right...Cigar Page has done it again featuring the new and improved Southern Draw by AJ Fernandez Firethorn Gordo. For the low price of $120.26 you too can get a box of 20 of these beauties. But wait, there's more...buy now and you'll get treated the amazing new Firethorn Gordo size coming in at a whopping 65" x 60. That's right 65" for your full time, never ending cigar smoking enjoyment. AND be among the first 100 buyers and we'll even throw in the one of a kind Herf Tripod and 87,000 BTU 10 flame torch lighter created specifically for these bad boys so you can light and smoke it in the privacy of your own home where you'll never have to hear "Hey man, let me try that cigar"!


----------



## jmt8706

GunnyJ said:


> That's right...Cigar Page has done it again featuring the new and improved Southern Draw by AJ Fernandez Firethorn Gordo. For the low price of $120.26 you too can get a box of 20 of these beauties. But wait, there's more...buy now and you'll get treated the amazing new Firethorn Gordo size coming in at a whopping 65" x 60. That's right 65" for your full time, never ending cigar smoking enjoyment. AND be among the first 100 buyers and we'll even throw in the one of a kind Herf Tripod and 87,000 BTU 10 flame torch lighter created specifically for these bad boys so you can light and smoke it in the privacy of your own home where you'll never have to hear "Hey man, let me try that cigar"!
> 
> View attachment 315074


Good price for that size too.


----------



## zcziggy

12 Rojas for $70...seems like a good price if you want to try those Tacos that everybody is smoking...
@perfectcigarblend


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@zcziggy where day at homes??!!


----------



## zcziggy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @zcziggy where day at homes??!!


Wait... What??
and...shouldn't you be cooking?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@zcziggy i can multi task my good sir


----------



## zcziggy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @zcziggy i can multi task my good sir


That explains why I got grits instead of mashed potatoes the other day...


----------



## lex61

Fox Cigar has a pretty good deal on the EP Carillo La Historia III. A (signed) box of 10 for $73….



https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/ep-carrillo/la-historia/e-iii-signed/


----------



## Ren Huggins

box of Olivia Serie V Maduro double robusto $39.99 with code SAVE49 at cigars international 









Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro | Cigars International


The badder, bolder big brother of Oliva's 95-rated Serie 'V'.The Oliva family blew up the cigar scene with its award-winning Serie 'V' blend. Backorders a'plenty, this enchanting handmade set a new standard among today's finest full-bodied and full-flavored cigars. Enter Serie 'V' Maduro...




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## tryan606

JR CIGARS is doing a BOGO on Montecristo by AJF for the next 3 days. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

For those who like Oliva MB3... Cigar Page has 20 double robustos for 69 bucks


----------



## bearinvt

Smoke Inn is taking pre orders for Red Meat Lovers: Red Meat


----------



## Ren Huggins

Singles at cigar page today
MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you, PLUS bonus


----------



## scuba310

@Humphrey's Ghost doesnt seem to fit ITT


----------



## zcziggy

scuba310 said:


> @Humphrey's Ghost doesnt seem to fit ITT


but...they want you to join the cigar bundles movement...like mvtm watches...they are crap, but you are part of a movement..


----------



## scuba310

zcziggy said:


> but...they want to join the cigar bundles movement...like mvtm watches...they are crap, but you are part of a movement..


Definitely feels like “a movement” to me


----------



## [email protected]

“Seems legit”
~ No One


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just had a movement myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

puff....gone....


----------



## zcziggy

For those who like the Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra (like @Rondo ), CI has a box of espresso (41/2x50) for 106 bucks and at Fox 105


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> For those who like the Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra (like @Rondo ), CI has a box of espresso (41/2x50) for 106 bucks and at Fox 105


That is very tempting


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> For those who like the Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra (like @Rondo ), CI has a box of espresso (41/2x50) for 106 bucks and at Fox 105


Use the code SAVE49 at CI and it drops the price to 86.50


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> For those who like the Hoyo la Amistad Dark Sumatra (like @Rondo ), CI has a box of espresso (41/2x50) for 106 bucks and at Fox 105





Ren Huggins said:


> Use the code SAVE49 at CI and it drops the price to 86.50


I wonder how many people took advantage of that box offer?


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> I wonder how many people took advantage of that box offer?


Hard to pass at 4 bucks each


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Hard to pass at 4 bucks each


I've wanted to try them for a while, so I snagged a box. Their description sounds right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## tryan606

Luxury Cigar Club :SUPER LIMITED EDITION RoMa Craft Samplers Now Shipping! RoMa Craft El Catador de Las Gran Coronas Limited Edition Sampler Pre-Order 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Great News!!!

For the next 36 hours, Cigar Page has Gurkha hitting rock bottom from $1.67 per stick!

You're welcome... 🤣


----------



## scuba310

At that price I can smoke straight Gurkha all year!


----------



## zcziggy

$1.67.... That is still expensive.. Free shipping?


----------



## GunnyJ

scuba310 said:


> At that price I can smoke straight Gurkha all year!


Every day all year!



zcziggy said:


> $1.67.... That is still expensive.. Free shipping?


Yes. You're now out of excuses to partake in the sales event of the day.


----------



## tryan606

Here is a pretty good deal for the price.








High Roller Sampler 1


High Roller, Rare, Premium, Cigar Sampler, Cigar Samplers, The best ever, Montecristo, 50th, TAA, Opus X, Opus, Fuente, hard to find, Davidoff, White label, luxury, Partagas 150, once in a lifetime, ultra rare, super premium, best cigar sampler ever, free shipping, best cigar gift ever, ultimate...




cigarsamplers.com





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tryan606 said:


> Here is a pretty good deal for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Roller Sampler 1
> 
> 
> High Roller, Rare, Premium, Cigar Sampler, Cigar Samplers, The best ever, Montecristo, 50th, TAA, Opus X, Opus, Fuente, hard to find, Davidoff, White label, luxury, Partagas 150, once in a lifetime, ultra rare, super premium, best cigar sampler ever, free shipping, best cigar gift ever, ultimate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cigarsamplers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


“Good deal” isn’t the definition that comes to mind for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

That Monte is a $10 cigar.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

And that is a sketchy website at best
I debated letting the post stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

GunnyJ said:


> Great News!!!
> 
> For the next 36 hours, Cigar Page has Gurkha hitting rock bottom from $1.67 per stick!
> 
> You're welcome... 🤣


At this price, you won't have to worry about chucking every stick for burn or construction issues.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

jmt8706 said:


> At this price, you won't have to worry about chucking every stick for burn or construction issues.


Or just the crappiest lots of tobacco they can get their hands on at the cheapest price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> That Monte is a $10 cigar.


And it’s $10 over-priced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I frequent the Smokers Abbey if anyone ever wants a box of the 2022 BLTC Benediction. They are Abbey exclusive this year. Just FYI











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

Olecharlie said:


> I frequent the Smokers Abbey if anyone ever wants a box of the 2022 BLTC Benediction. They are Abbey exclusive this year. Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much is a box?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606

I'd be down to split a box if anyone wants to. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

tryan606 said:


> I'd be down to split a box if anyone wants to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Robusto $120 box of 12 plus tax and shipping so like $140

The Longsdale $11ea so $132 plus tax and shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Available on their website as well Charles









Black Label Trading Co. Benediction | Smokers Abbey Exclusive - Smoker's Abbey Austin


Black Label Trading Company (BLTC) is pleased to announce the release of BENEDICTION as a Smoker’s Abbey exclusive. Benediction is hand crafted at Fabrica Oveja Negra in Esteli, Nicaragua. Benediction is a small batch exclusive that was originally released in 2013, when Black Label Trading Co...




smokersabbeyaustin.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Available on their website as well Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Label Trading Co. Benediction | Smokers Abbey Exclusive - Smoker's Abbey Austin
> 
> 
> Black Label Trading Company (BLTC) is pleased to announce the release of BENEDICTION as a Smoker’s Abbey exclusive. Benediction is hand crafted at Fabrica Oveja Negra in Esteli, Nicaragua. Benediction is a small batch exclusive that was originally released in 2013, when Black Label Trading Co...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokersabbeyaustin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn’t aware but since it’s in TX, maybe no tax will be charged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba310

check your emails, Cigarpage sent me a coupon code $30 off order of $150+ (one time use, just used mine )

SPRING SIZZLER FIVER-FEST: UP TO 77% SAVINGS.....Plus: FREE Room 101 6-Cigar combo w/ orders $85+

also if you buy $85+ from that page they throw in 6 Room101 Teufel Hunds.. can't speak to the quality of those sticks but I was going for fivers anyway so a nice bonus (edit: they're mixed filler)


----------



## jmt8706

scuba310 said:


> check your emails, Cigarpage sent me a coupon code $30 off order of $150+ (one time use, just used mine )
> 
> SPRING SIZZLER FIVER-FEST: UP TO 77% SAVINGS.....Plus: FREE Room 101 6-Cigar combo w/ orders $85+
> 
> also if you buy $85+ from that page they throw in 6 Room101 Teufel Hunds.. can't speak to the quality of those sticks but I was going for fivers anyway so a nice bonus


Room101 is a very good brand. I have no experience with the teufel hunds cigar though.


----------



## Ren Huggins

Here's my cigarpage code if anybody wants to use mine
A22-QO87-68NX-2FE6
Remember that it's FCFS


----------



## scuba310

I'm gonna try to be a good boy in case someone didn't get a code and not boggart all the 5 packs but if that's still unused in a couple hours..

Thanks


----------



## Ren Huggins

scuba310 said:


> I'm gonna try to be a good boy in case someone didn't get a code and not boggart all the 5 packs but if that's still unused in a couple hours..
> 
> Thanks


Go ahead and have your cart ready to checkout just in case lol!


----------



## scuba310

Ren Huggins said:


> Go ahead and have your cart ready to checkout just in case lol!


All loaded up and hoping no one wants it!

edit: somebody wanted it
edit 2: just realized I waited until the code expired trying to be polite 🤦‍♂️


----------



## GunnyJ

jmt8706 said:


> Room101 is a very good brand. I have no experience with the teufel hunds cigar though.


They're pretty good for their price. I buy them when they go on sale and haven't been disappointed.


----------



## tryan606

Dealtime at da Page!: 

Bits for Tats. Tatuaje Box Bonanza starts NOW!








Tatuaje Thursday


You know 'em, you love 'em! Tatuaje boxes for less than anywhere else, just for you!




klv4.io





Text STOP to opt-out

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Box discounts today at cigar page








BIG BOX SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


What we have here are a number of top brands, from Rocky Patel to Foundation, Aganorsa to Drew Estate and beyond, brands with all-day MAP prices. So I probably shouldn't




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## tryan606

Oliva Moonshot 10-Cigar Torpedo Sampler + Oliva Palio Cutter


10-Cigar Moonshot Torpedos + Palio cutter sampler action, all Oliva Torps for a lot less than retail! Contains following 10 cigars + cutter: 2 x Oliva Serie




www.cigarpage.com





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

1 day deal on Undercrown toro boxes for 37.50 with promo code AUGUST25
Now if I could only find a free shipping code to stack it with...


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> 1 day deal on Undercrown toro boxes for 37.50 with promo code AUGUST25
> Now if I could only find a free shipping code to stack it with...
> View attachment 316476


Be happy with what you have...not unhappy with what you don't.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Be happy with what you have...not unhappy with what you don't.


A wise saying my noob brother!


----------



## Ren Huggins

A odd 12.5% off code at cigarpage with the code IBR-V7Z0-YR1V-LDVW... FCFS Ends tonight at midnight


----------



## Ren Huggins

Singles at cigar page with additional 10% off at checkout.









MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you, PLUS bonus


Good news: buy 10+ singles from this massive list and get an extra 10% off in cart! Bad news: we're asking that you order a minimum of 3 singles (more details last




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at JR until Thursday


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@Ren Huggins thanks for that. I needed to get a couple boxes of 320gram Bovedas. They were on sale too. It was almost buy one get one free. $20 more then a single box


----------



## Ren Huggins

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Ren Huggins thanks for that. I needed to get a couple boxes of 320gram Bovedas. They were on sale too. It was almost buy one get one free. $20 more then a single box


Always glad to help! That is a deal!


----------



## Ren Huggins

$20 CI bucks with the purchase of select 10 packs at cigars international. Use code DREW for free shipping and SAVE49 for $20 off








10-Packs + FREE $20 CI Bucks - Cigars International


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Cigars International. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> $20 CI bucks with the purchase of select 10 packs at cigars international. Use code DREW for free shipping and SAVE49 for $20 off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-Packs + FREE $20 CI Bucks - Cigars International
> 
> 
> Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Cigars International. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarsinternational.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316676


Best deal there is the Ramon Allones...great cigar, especially at 4 bucks each


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Best deal there is the Ramon Allones...great cigar, especially at 4 bucks each


For me it was a coin toss between those and the southern draw telephone poles... And I'll be having some long smoking sessions for a while


----------



## jmt8706

MEMORIAL DAY WEEK 5-PACK BENDER + BONUS FREEBIE.....1900 fivers, 90% savings, gratis shipping


It's Memorial Day weekend! No doubt this has got to be the best time of year. Before we get to it, a humble and profound thanks to the warriors who gave all to preserve




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Mich_smoker

Luxury cigar club has 35% code for select items. Code: SUMMERSALE free shipping with $100 purchase and no state tax.

I picked up a 10 pack of the latest EZ raven release for $107 shipped.


----------



## scuba310

how do you know which are applicable?


----------



## Ren Huggins

Secret discount on 5ers at cigarpage









BIG BRAND SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see mystery discount


5-PACK PRICE HACK! ADD TO CART TO SEE SURPRISE IN CART I probably shouldn't be telling you this, but some brands have Minimum Advertised Prices (MAP). However,




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## ChrisBB

Mich_smoker said:


> Luxury cigar club has  35% code for select items. Code: SUMMERSALE free shipping with $100 purchase and no state tax.
> 
> I picked up a 10 pack of the latest EZ raven release for $107 shipped.


 For some reason the website won't load for me. It'll open the main menu but anything else says the webpage has moved. 🤷


----------



## Mich_smoker

@ChrisBB, @scuba310 
Here is the link, hope.this works for you









Buy Summer Sale Cigars Online


Buy Summer Sale Cigars by the pack or box online at Luxury Cigar Club. Shop today, Signup online. Ships with Boveda, packaged with care for cigar smokers by cigar smokers. Luxury Cigar Club home of the best cigar of the month club.




luxurycigarclub.com


----------



## ChrisBB

Mich_smoker said:


> @scuba310
> Here is the link, hope.this works for you


I had to update my web browser lol. But it worked. Got 2 different EZ and Dapper la Medrina (I want the band. LoL)


----------



## jmt8706

OLIVA MASTER BLENDS III BOX BEDLAM….buy-more-save-more as low as $79.99 per box any size


This is one of the crazier deals I've dealt. 92-rated Oliva Master Blends boxes up to 74% off with this buy-more-save-more Oliva weekend box bedlam. Here's the deal:




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Olecharlie

Warped Cigars 2022 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!


Warped Cigars 2022 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!




www.cigarking.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

$50 off $150 at serious cigars... With a laundry list of exclusions of course






3 Days Only


Serious Cigars and Casa de Montecristo logo.




www.seriouscigars.com


----------



## Rondo

Olecharlie said:


> Warped Cigars 2022 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!
> 
> 
> Warped Cigars 2022 Secret Motherload Flight (Assorted Sizes) + FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarking.com


Spend another $1 and you can get $10 off using the code WELCOME10 
They have a couple decent singles. 
I ended up getting a Padron 3000 for free.


----------



## GunnyJ

Gurkha Founder's Select is a great buy at $2.75! Everyone, please don't flock to the sale all at once or we'll probably crash the site. Also, please be thoughtful - as tempting as it is to buy multiple boxes of every super rare ultra premium blend at these bargain prices remember that other forum members might want some too.

So walk, don't run, over there now, support the USPS, and bring inflation to its knees while this sale and quantities last!

But wait! There's MORE!! Be one of the first 100 buyers in the next 10 minutes for a chance to renew your car warranty...


----------



## jmt8706

Cigar Page is running a scorcher. I scored a great deal.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Cigar Page is running a scorcher. I scored a great deal.


Ohhh....do tell!!


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Ohhh....do tell!!


A box of 25 Southern Draw quick draw PA broadleaf cigars for $76, corona gorda size.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> A box of 25 Southern Draw quick draw PA broadleaf cigars for $76, corona gorda size.


Nice!!!


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at JR until midnight tomorrow


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

WEEKLY DEALS - GarFellas - Up To 80% OFF Cigar Discount Sale! - Page 1 - Cigarking.com

there are some bangers in here not gonna lie


----------



## scuba310

https://foxcigar.com/shop/cigars/ep-carrillo/la-historia/e-iii/



la Historia e-iii 5 pack for 37 (including tax and shipping) right now. Not an insane deal imo but not bad either. I went for it


----------



## GunnyJ

Deal ending today...

Meet local singles in your area…smokin' hot singles for you. CP's cigar dating service has the most attractive local singles seeking a sugar daddy like you.

Discount - Buy 10 or more Singles get extra 10% off, Patriot (PAT15) code automatically. Use code MNATION5 for another 5% off.


----------



## Ren Huggins

No minimum free shipping at Famous until tomorrow.


----------



## zcziggy

For all of you closet Gurkha smokers....i know my noob brother @Ren Huggins will be jumping all over this one


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> For all of you closet Gurkha smokers....i know my noob brother @Ren Huggins will be jumping all over this one
> 
> View attachment 317197


I’m assuming they are paying you $1.67 per stick to take them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> For all of you closet Gurkha smokers....i know my noob brother @Ren Huggins will be jumping all over this one
> 
> View attachment 317197


Whew! At $1.67 that's too rich for my blood, I'll have to wait until the under .67 cents sale to be able to jump on a deal like that


----------



## jmt8706

Cigar Monster - Scary Good Deals!


Premium cigars at closeout prices. Features one deal per day on premium cigars, humidors and cigar accessories.




www.cigarmonster.com





*Boveda 69% RH Size 60g 12 Pack $38.98*

Humidor and accesory section


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Anyone have a CP code? They have some lanceros I want lol


----------



## GunnyJ

MNATION5 typically gets a whopping 5% off...better than 0%...


----------



## scuba310

nice deal on small Plasencia boxes from what I can tell. MNATION5 worked as well so got a 10 ct box of the reserva original cortez for 58 after tax and shipping.. best price I’ve seen.









Plasencia Power Up


Attention herf heads, stogiemen, & bros/hos of the leaf: if you haven't had a Plasencia cigar yet, you're nuts....no offense. Not to fear, super friends, for




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## GunnyJ

This may be the best Gurkha deal you'll see - gorgeous Gurkha 125th Anniversary smokes starting at a paltry $2.49!

Humidor looking a little low? Top it off with these super duper ultra rare premium stogies at unheard of off the hook shut the front door prices!!!


----------



## scuba310

How many Gurkha sales do we post before it’s not a joke and we start buying Gurkhas.. (albeit at unbelievable prices..)


----------



## Ren Huggins

Secret box discounts at cigarpage









BIG BOX SALE-ACIOUS SURPRISE SAVINGS….add to cart to see your mystery discount


What we have here are a number of top brands, from Rocky Patel to Foundation, Aganorsa to Drew Estate and beyond, brands with all-day MAP prices. So I probably shouldn't




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## scuba310

I need to unsubscribe from the Cigarpage email list..

eye watering low prices on pichardo factory stuff (crowned heads, luciano)

seriously.. 3.50 a stick for a 12 dollar cigar that came out 4 months ago..









TORO, TORO, TORO! BUY MORE, SAVE MORE….$37 mix 'n match 10-pack action


Deal time: the more 10-packs you scoop the more savings you stockpile! It's another roll in the catnip mix 'n match $37 deal....and it’s a tight list of Toros




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## GunnyJ

More beautiful singles at Cigar Page until tomorrow night.


----------



## [email protected]

Had to dip off in that deal


----------



## Rondo

Use Coupon Code 2PKQ9G9C To Take 30% OFF
Our Regular Prices On Warped Cigars When
You Spend $75 Or More

perfectcigarblend.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

La Palina old label sale at cigarpage 20 count boxes starting at $35









BIGLY BOX DEAL ON A BOUTIQUE BRAND GEM….90-rated La Palina boxes 70% off


Some guys like golf or traveling. Some prefer working on cars or throwing a line in the water. Still others up in a treestand or out gardening. Me, I like crunching




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

wiseman Archives - Perfect Cigar Blend







perfectcigarblend.com


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Ren Huggins said:


> wiseman Archives - Perfect Cigar Blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfectcigarblend.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317872


When their “everyday prices” are 25% more than anywhere else…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Dang, you're right!


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## Ren Huggins

Black Label Society Selection - Perfect Cigar Blend


Black Label Society Selection Includes 10 Black Label or Black Works cigars in assorted sizes and blends. The selection is a mystery, but we guarantee it's a great value!




perfectcigarblend.com


----------



## ChrisBB

If your signed up to the cigarpage email alerts they sent out a one use code for $50 off a $200 order. But it works for everything on the site. It's only good til 9 am tomorrow


----------



## scuba310

Thanks for the heads up! Don’t see it yet but will look for it


----------



## scuba310

Did codes come through for anyone else? I still don't see anything


----------



## ChrisBB

Damn, that sucks. I used mine or I'd give it to you. Hopefully someone else that got one can share it soon. I got the email at 2 on yesterday and when I put it in it said it was a Christmas in July code.


----------



## scuba310

Cheers and no worries about that. I'm just surprised. I wonder what the difference is, I've been buying a ton from cigar page recently.. But that can't possibly be the reason, that seems insane..


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Just give them a call
They will give you the deal
It’s not like they don’t run these things pretty much every day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at JR


----------



## Ren Huggins

This deal is good for crowned heads, Roma craft, BWS/BLTC, and other "small batch" stuff they have.
Ends tonight at midnight.






Thompson Cigar | Shop Discounted Premium Cigars Online


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




click.eml.thompsoncigar.com


----------



## [email protected]

Dang.....that Thompson one would have been great to see yesterday.


----------



## Ren Huggins

[email protected] said:


> Dang.....that Thompson one would have been great to see yesterday.


Yup, it almost felt like a half price sale on some stuff.


----------



## Ren Huggins




----------



## scuba310

does anyone know of a general Holt's code that's working right now?


----------



## scuba310

CigarPage code out in email today for 14% off. I signed up with another email, interestingly, the code didn't go to my main address, so maybe don't buy too much from Cigar Page or they won't send you codes. Weird. 

Extra code too if anyone needs it.

*



IB3-92UE-CSRB-YQ8F

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ChrisBB

scuba310 said:


> CigarPage code out in email today for 14% off. I signed up with another email, interestingly, the code didn't go to my main address, so maybe don't buy too much from Cigar Page or they won't send you codes. Weird.
> 
> Extra code too if anyone needs it.


I've noticed the same thing with them. I am signed up for email alerts with 2 different email addresses and I always get different emails. Even different deals in the emails. Kinda weird tbh. 😂😂


----------



## scuba310

I feel like a conspiracy theorist reporting that. I'm not even sure what to think. Gonna stop buying from Cigar Page and see if they send me a "come back" email with a 40% off coupon 🤦‍♂️


----------



## jmt8706

scuba310 said:


> I feel like a conspiracy theorist reporting that. I'm not even sure what to think. Gonna stop buying from Cigar Page and see if they send me a "come back" email with a 40% off coupon 🤦‍♂️


Just our luck, it would be a 40% off coupon for a fiver of Gurkha's.


----------



## Ren Huggins

1-Day Deal: Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project - Cigars International


Genesis the Project. A bold, eventful cigar with complexity and richness. And for the next 24 hours? They’re only $58.99/box! You read that right. I’m slightly overstocked on the Robusto size, so I’m letting full 20-count boxes go at just $2.95/cigar for 1-day only. Each Genesis The Project...




www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## [email protected]

With “save49” $2 a stick. Probably best value cigar at that price.


----------



## Ren Huggins

$49.95 601 Warhead boxes at Famous. Add a $1 cigar or accessory to activate code "bert10" for an additional $10 off.









ESPINOSA WEEKEND! | Famous Smoke


601 La Bomba Warhead VII ANDSensational Sarsaparilla Belicoso only $49.95 per box of 10 this weekend!




www.famous-smoke.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Weekend sale at serious cigars has $16 Hoyo dark Sumatra 5ers and some other deals.






While Supplies Last







www.seriouscigars.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

$25 Thompson cash with purchase of Oliva serie v boxes






$25 Off Oliva Serie 'V' & Serie 'V' Melanio Boxes Plus FREE TC Cash - Thompson Cigar


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




www.thompsoncigar.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

20% off sitewide with code SITEWIDE20 and 40% off fantasy bundles with code FANTASY40 at cigar luxury 






Fantasy Bundles


Fantasy Cigar Bundles are artistic cigars using a variety of premium wrappers for presentation. High quality cigars at a great price.




www.cigarluxury.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Free toast across America pack with any $200 Fuente purchase





073122 Archives - Perfect Cigar Blend







perfectcigarblend.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off sitewide at JR today


----------



## Ren Huggins

$30 off $100 at serious cigars


----------



## ChrisBB

Mardo cigars has good stuff buy 2 get one free for the next 2 days. The link is right on their homepage. 
Also lots of street tacos for sale. There not included in the buy 2 get 1 deal. Lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ChrisBB said:


> Mardo cigars has good stuff buy 2 get one free for the next 2 days. The link is right on their homepage.
> Also lots of street tacos for sale. There not included in the buy 2 get 1 deal. Lol


You need to identify which Street Tacos you’re talking about
Everyone has plenty of Barbacoa
Carnitas are mostly all on pre-order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBB

Both, the carnitas on pre order and the barbacoa currently for sale. I only mentioned them cause they seem popular. They have other good stuff in the buy 2 get 1 deal. At least for me still trying things.

Just to add *** has openings for it $30 a month club. They don't have spots open often and seem to be one of the best subscription clubs.


----------



## MFTIC

Hmm. I just looked this morning and didnt see a COTM open


----------



## ChrisBB

MFTIC said:


> Hmm. I just looked this morning and didnt see a COTM open


They don't advertise it on their site much. If you Google "company name cotm" it takes you right to it. But they've already stopped taking new members. There is an email notification you can sign up for that says when they're open. They go fast. Thr first time I didn't see the email until like 3 hours after it got sent out and it was closed. This time someone on Reddit posted it and I signed up right away.


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Carnitas in stock at Underground if anyone interested 









Noel Rojas Street Tacos Carnitas Short Corona Box of 16 | Underground Cigar Shop & Lounge







www.undergroundcigars.com













Noel Rojas Street Tacos Carnitas Short Corona Single | Underground Cigar Shop & Lounge







www.undergroundcigars.com


----------



## ben706

Ren Huggins said:


> 20% off sitewide with code SITEWIDE20 and 40% off fantasy bundles with code FANTASY40 at cigar luxury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Bundles
> 
> 
> Fantasy Cigar Bundles are artistic cigars using a variety of premium wrappers for presentation. High quality cigars at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cigarluxury.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318112


Do these guys send out emails about sales, etc., or was that sale just posted on their website?


----------



## ben706

ben706 said:


> Do these guys send out emails about sales, etc., or was that sale just posted on their website?


Wait!! Nevermind...just found it! I see other retailers selling these smoke....in particular the "Fantasy bundles". I wonder who actually makes these?


----------



## bearinvt

Most generally if you go to a site they will try to get you on their email list and often they will give you a discount on your first order.


----------



## Olecharlie

ben706 said:


> Wait!! Nevermind...just found it! I see other retailers selling these smoke....in particular the "Fantasy bundles". I wonder who actually makes these?


 I do know the newspaper cigars are good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Bishop Blend 22 available at Small Batch






Buy Black Label Bishops Blend Online at Small Batch Cigar | Best Online Cigar Shopping Experience Around!


Buy Black Label Bishops Blend Online: Bishops Blend is among Black Label's most coveted limited editions each year! Production is usually limited to around 400-600 boxes of Bishops Blend in each size in the United States, and this Oveja Negra release never stays in stock long




www.smallbatchcigar.com


----------



## [email protected]

I need to find a box!


----------



## Rondo

and use code tinytim and get 10% off


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

A friend of my cousin’s nephew told me these were good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

$46 for a 10pk of Serie V Melanio at cigarpage









Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto 10pk


A unique Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper encapsulates a healthy dose of Nicaraguan long leaf ligero tobaccos. The result creates a full-bodied, full-flavored experience




www.cigarpage.com













Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

TheRealQuincy said:


> Bishop Blend 22 available at Small Batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Black Label Bishops Blend Online at Small Batch Cigar | Best Online Cigar Shopping Experience Around!
> 
> 
> Buy Black Label Bishops Blend Online: Bishops Blend is among Black Label's most coveted limited editions each year! Production is usually limited to around 400-600 boxes of Bishops Blend in each size in the United States, and this Oveja Negra release never stays in stock long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smallbatchcigar.com


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Some pretty good deals...then you can participate in @Humphrey's Ghost Premium Pass 









HORN O' PLENTY BOUTIQUE 10-PK MADNESS…..plus sweet Freebie on orders $95+


Oh baby. It's Boutique Tenski bedlam + freebie time! Like a twister ripping through the plains, it's terrible, glorious, and oddly beautiful all at once. So check




www.cigarpage.com


----------



## Fusion

Thanks Ziggy jumped on some Flor de Antillas at a good price.
Heading down your way in a couple of hrs, taking the wife to see Lady GaGa lol


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Thanks Ziggy jumped on some Flor de Antillas at a good price.
> Heading down your way in a couple of hrs, taking the wife to see Lady GaGa lol


Lady Gaga eh?...I'm sorry


----------



## Fusion

yea, she likes her, im ok with her but not my cup of tea, what can i do?


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> yea, she likes her, im ok with her but not my cup of tea, what can i do?


not a damn thing....just keep the wife happy


----------



## scuba310

JR has 50 off 150 right now, but also it stacks with this existing discount on this box of curivari achilles.. I haven't smoked it but I've heard good things about the brand.. seems like a good deal at 4/stick

p.s. am I calling this out too specifically? I don't want to hurt curivari or anything

EDIT: I think JR has these cigars listed wrong, I figured Mirmidones was the name of the vitola, but I think it's a sub line that uses san andres wrapper


----------



## scuba310

MNATION5 is dead. any new universal cigarpage codes?


----------



## kamera

scuba310 said:


> MNATION5 is dead. any new universal cigarpage codes?


RIP MNATION5


----------



## Ren Huggins

At JR cigar









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At Famous Smoke









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At BL Luxuries









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC

Thanks Ren! I honestly would miss most of these if not for you. That Famous one would have been good if you could stack codes.


----------



## Rondo

Ren is a great source of savings.


----------



## Ren Huggins

You're welcome good brother! Yeah, closest to stacking for some famous stuff is buying a deal on cigar monster with free shipping then using the codes at checkout.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

... Speaking of famous, $10 off $10 or more with code 10TEN









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At Atlantic









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At perfect cigar 






101422 Archives - Perfect Cigar Blend







perfectcigarblend.com













Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rute boye

For Famous, I have recently done an internet search for "famous cigar15% off" and pretty quickly found one that worked. (The old reliable "CG17" code is no longer valid.)

The 15% code is stackable when I've used it, even on Cigar Monster, but min purchase is $50.


----------



## [email protected]

Certainly not a deal......I think the days of $10 is over. I should have bought more of them


----------



## Ren Huggins

[email protected] said:


> Certainly not a deal......I think the days of $10 is over. I should have bought more of them
> View attachment 319365


Yeah, you're right. The lowest I saw them go recently was between $13 - $14. I went to home depot and bought a 50L waterproof storage tote and it's been holding humidity great but sadly it has way more room it in for cigars so I started buying more cigars to fill up the empty space 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

10 pack of Alma fuerte at PCB for $100 with free shipping. You can give them your email address for 10% off



https://perfectcigarblend.com/product/plasencia-alma-fuerte-robustus-i-robusto-10-pack/?mc_cid=f051292e7b&mc_eid=4890895492











Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

[email protected] said:


> Certainly not a deal......I think the days of $10 is over. I should have bought more of them
> View attachment 319365


Camel camel camel alert.


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% sitewide at cigar luxury









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

StogieNinja said:


> Camel camel camel alert.


Hot dog!!! I didn't know this site existed! Genius me always checking the site everyday, well no more of that foolishness!!!
You wouldn't happen to know of another cigar auction tracker would you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at JR









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At Famous Smoke









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Ren Huggins said:


> At Famous Smoke
> View attachment 319438
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Pfffttttt...you get that all the time at cigar page


----------



## [email protected]

StogieNinja said:


> Camel camel camel alert.


Huh?


----------



## Mich_smoker

🤣 I thought the same thing, had to google it. Its a site that tracks price changes on Amazon.


----------



## Ren Huggins

zcziggy said:


> Pfffttttt...you get that all the time at cigar page


Hahaha! I always say the same thing. I wish famous would let up stack those coupons for a better deal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

Ren Huggins said:


> Hot dog!!! I didn't know this site existed! Genius me always checking the site everyday, well no more of that foolishness!!!
> You wouldn't happen to know of another cigar auction tracker would you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


No sir. Was sad when that one died!


----------



## StogieNinja

[email protected] said:


> Huh?


Check this out


----------



## tacket

StogieNinja said:


> Check this out


Too funny -- I was just talking with some friends last night about using "Let me google that for you" with my students. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At pcb









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At CI









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Mardo has a good clearance special going on.
Basically 40% off, just be careful to pick up items in multiples of 2. Free shipping over $50 and no taxes! (At least in Michigan)


----------



## Ren Huggins

At Thompson's






Thompson Cigar | Shop Discounted Premium Cigars Online


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




click.eml.thompsoncigar.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At Atlantic cigar









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

No minimum shipping at Famous with code SHIPNSAVE









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Half off boxes of EPC Dusk at Atlantic cigar









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Singles at the page today








MEET LOCAL SINGLES IN YOUR AREA…smokin' hot singles for you, PLUS bonus


Good news: buy 10+ singles from this massive list and get an extra 10% off in cart! Bad news: we're asking that you order a minimum of 3 singles (more details last




www.cigarpage.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

KB Shaolin deal at PCB









Black Works Studio Killer Bee Shaolin Belicoso - Perfect Cigar Blend


Black Works Studio (BLK WKS) focuses on artisanal qualities of small batch cigar making. Each line in the BLK WKS portfolio is produced in limited vitolas and 100 box batches. Our goal is to push the boundaries and create cigars for the next generation of cigar smokers.




perfectcigarblend.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Half off diesel esteli boxes at PCB 






Diesel Esteli Puro - Perfect Cigar Blend


A one-of-a-kind cigar that took more than three years to produce, Diesel Estelí Puro is a bold, complex smoking experience that embodies the spirit of Estelí Nicaragua.




perfectcigarblend.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at Thompson's






Thompson Cigar | Shop Discounted Premium Cigars Online


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




click.eml.thompsoncigar.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At neptune









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At jr cigars, pays for itself in shipping after 3 or 4 orders









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At serious cigar... Free shipping too but with the usual restrictions of course.









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Half off ERDM boxes at PCB






El Rey del Mundo - Perfect Cigar Blend


Light up a premium handmade cigar by El Rey del Mundo and partake in one of the finest smoking experiences available today. Made by the Honduran Villazon family with a dedication to craftsmanship and tradition, El Rey del Mundo cigars feature a full flavor from a complex and captivating mix of...




perfectcigarblend.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

25 off no minimum at CI today









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Papas fritas $95 and free shipping at Cigar Page.


----------



## Ren Huggins

At JR today









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At CI









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At PCB
















Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

This weekend at Famous









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Half off Espiritu #2 boxes at Atlantic









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

30% off at Thompson's through the email link






Thompson Cigar | Shop Discounted Premium Cigars Online


Shop premium cigars, humidors, samplers, pipes, pipe tobacco, and accessories at Thompson Cigar. Huge cigar selection at great prices everyday.




click.eml.thompsoncigar.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

25% off el septimo at pcb
all fratello on sale at Atlantic
















Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

15% off at new Havana









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

35% off at JR









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At perfect cigar blend









Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins

At PCB








Ashton Symmetry 10 Packs - Perfect Cigar Blend


Ashton Symmetry is drawn from an unparalleled blend of proprietary and ultra-rare tobaccos. A shimmering, mahogany-brown Habano Rosado wrapper leaf harvested in Ecuador embraces flawless proportions of interior tobaccos from the Dominican Republic and Nicaragua.




perfectcigarblend.com













Sent from my LE2115 using Tapatalk


----------

